# OWL-Stammtisch



## chucki_bo (4. April 2010)

Na, dann *machen * wir  es doch einfach.... Ich bestell nen schönes Hefeweizen und freue mich mal auf das erste Thema....


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2010)

um diese uhrzeit!?

guck mal nach draußen. saugeiles wetter!
ne runde laufen war ich eben schon. jetzt gehts in den keller mein bike fertigstellen und dann wird ne runde gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (4. April 2010)

Recht haste. Aber wenn sich die ganze Bagage hier zum Osteressen ankündigt und das auch noch mit ner Geburtstagsfeier verbunden wird, dann gibts um die Uhrzeit eben schon Weizen und die Ausfahrt wird auf O-Montag verlegt... Ich erklär den Tag für lustig


----------



## exto (4. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> um diese uhrzeit!?
> 
> guck mal nach draußen. saugeiles wetter!
> ne runde laufen war ich eben schon. jetzt gehts in den keller mein bike fertigstellen und dann wird ne runde gedreht.



Du musst mal weniger basteln, dann musst du auch nicht so viel joggen ;-)


----------



## kris. (4. April 2010)

Joggen ist doch eh schlecht für die Knie


----------



## Peter88 (4. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> um diese uhrzeit!?
> 
> guck mal nach draußen. saugeiles wetter!
> ne runde laufen war ich eben schon. jetzt gehts in den keller mein bike fertigstellen und dann wird ne runde gedreht.



Hast du was neues?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Joggen ist doch eh schlecht für die Knie


stimmt, aber etwas abwechslung ist auch gut.
ist ja nur langsames joggen. richtig laufen kann ich nur auf weichem waldboden.



Peter88 schrieb:


> Hast du was neues?


habe nur ein kleines upgrade gemacht und gewicht gespart.

am starren habe ich ne andere gabel, den vorbau und die sattelstütze vom race-hardtail verbaut (siehe album), und am race-hardtail ist eigentlich nur rahmen und steuersatz geblieben.

und was gibt bei dir neues? fährst du jetzt plastik?

mache morgen nachmittag mal nen bild.
morgen früh will ich erst ne runde drehen. da soll es ja noch nicht regnen.

hast du ne ahnung ob nächste woche irgendwo ne veranstaltung ist? 
als generalprobe für hellental.


----------



## Peter88 (5. April 2010)

schön schön 

Ne fahre erst einmal weiter den alurahmen.. mal schauen wie langeder noch hält =) 

Nächste Woche sonntag fahre ich ein Rennradrennen in  Osnabrück. MTB mäßig ist soweit ich weiß nix los. Am Samstag ist eine RTF in Sulingen bei NI wollte da eigentlich die 150 fahren. weiß ja nicht ob das was für dich ist und ob du ein Rennrad hast..


mfg
Peter


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

Ich wüsste noch was für Alle die in Lübbecke ihr Unwesen treiben. Bald wird es wärmer und die MTB-Unterboden-Waschanlage in der Innenstadt wird wieder in Betrieb genommen. Das Geniale dabei: Kostenlos!!  




PS: Jetzt mal frohes Raten ....


----------



## hw_univega (6. April 2010)

Hm, dieses Teil da unten beim Gänsemarkt?


----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2010)

ne,
einen versuch hast du noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (6. April 2010)

Bierbrunnen?


----------



## kris. (6. April 2010)

An den habe ich auch schon gedacht 
Aber der läuft ja nur 7 Stunden pro Jahr...


----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2010)

Ne Ne 
ganz neu (seit 6. mon oder so):







So Jens jetzt will ich aber Bilder sehen wie du da an einen Samstagmittag, eingesaut, bei voller Fußgängerzone und mit  front Willy rein driftest und sauber wieder raus kommst


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2010)

@ peter:  richtig! so sieht das zeugs also aus, habe es letzte saison nicht mehr miterlebt ...  aber diese saison wirds gemacht, nur den front Willy kenn ich nich ... aber hr wheelie kann ich wohl machen  für bilder muss schon jmd von euch hinfahren und welche machen .... 

@ univega:   du meinst diese kreisrunde senke um die gänse rum .. ja die bin ich auch schon desöfteren gefahren - gibt aber nasse schuhe

@ univega & chris:    naja danach wäre aber nichts mehr mit fahrrad fahren 



PS: Der Peter hat ne Canon 50D


----------



## chucki_bo (9. April 2010)

... und weil gerade im Porta-Video Thread so eine nette kontroverse Diskussion tobt , hier mal die Frage, ob CC/AM Fahrer so einfach mit wenig oder auch gar keinem Federweg die selbst gebauten EN Pisten in unseren OWL - Mittelgebirgen runter fahren dürfen können sollen (extra so ausgedrückt) und dabei auch noch Spaß aufkommt... 

Ich bin da mal gespannt ...


----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2010)

Ich hatte mitm meinem CC-HT meinen Spaß! Sie sollen - dürfen - müssen 


PS: Ich bin das Wochenende in Hamburg/Bremen fürs Handball Final Four und werde Internet haben. Zuhause ist es leider nicht funktioinstüchtig und daher bin ich nur von der Arbeit aus online wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet.

Schönes WE euch Allen schonmal wenn man sich nicht mehr schreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (9. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin das Wochenende in Hamburg/Bremen fürs Handball Final Four und werde Internet haben. Zuhause ist es leider nicht funktioinstüchtig und daher bin ich nur von der Arbeit aus online wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet.


 

Hehe, ich bin auch da


----------



## Peter88 (9. April 2010)

> nur den front Willy kenn ich nich


stoppi, meine ich


----------



## Jimmy (9. April 2010)

Geht das mit nem CC-Rad?


----------



## Peter88 (9. April 2010)

sry


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2010)

Jimmy? wenn du das auf mich beziehst dann  ich fahre ausschließlich mein Enduro ... 

@ univega? wie? dann sehen wir uns ja ... wie siehst du aus? foto?


----------



## Jimmy (10. April 2010)

War in Anlehnung an die Diskussion" wie fahr ich mit welchem Rad die Strecke in Porta runter" allgemein gemeint. Auf so einen Blödsinn kann man ja nur noch mit Ironie reagieren. 
Und lasst uns wenigstens dieses Unterforum hier bitte auf einem Niveau halten, so dass sich das reingucken lohnt.


----------



## chucki_bo (10. April 2010)

Naja, ich fands (mal wieder) ganz interessant, die Diskussion aufzunehmen. Scheinbar ist es ja doch ein Thema, zu dem es viele Meinungen gibt... Wenn es aber nicht dem Niveau entspricht, mir solls egal sein... interessiert hätte mich der Blödsinn trotzdem ...

Was gibts sonst neues??


----------



## kris. (10. April 2010)

Neues? Jede Menge Flurschäden durch Holzarbeiter im Wald. Grade von einer kurzen Runde zurück gekommen. Im Wald bei Hörste und Bienenschmidt alle paar Meter eine fette Schneise im Wald mit mindestens 30cm tiefen Fahrspuren. Der Wald ist echt nicht wieder zu erkennen. Und wenn ein paar harmlose Biker sich irgendwo ne kleine Line bauen wollen sind sie gleich wieder die großen Rüpel und Naurschänder. Echt zum :kotz:  
Manchen Leuten in diesem Land muss man die Vernunft mit nem Nagelbrett einschlagen...


----------



## gooni11 (10. April 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Neues? Jede Menge Flurschäden durch Holzarbeiter im Wald. Grade von einer kurzen Runde zurück gekommen. Im Wald bei Hörste und Bienenschmidt alle paar Meter eine fette Schneise im Wald mit mindestens 30cm tiefen Fahrspuren. Der Wald ist echt nicht wieder zu erkennen. Und wenn ein paar harmlose Biker sich irgendwo ne kleine Line bauen wollen sind sie gleich wieder die großen Rüpel und Naurschänder. Echt zum :kotz:
> Manchen Leuten in diesem Land muss man die Vernunft mit nem Nagelbrett einschlagen...


Boah..... da ist er in meiner Nähe und sacht nix....
Nächstets mal sachte was... musste doch nicht ganz allein durchn Wald eiern.... is doch auch gefährlich bei dem Kettensegenmaßacker


----------



## hw_univega (10. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ univega? wie? dann sehen wir uns ja ... wie siehst du aus? foto?




Sorry, bin heute so früh gefahren, dass ich deinen Post nicht mehr gelesen habe. Bist du morgen früh auch da? Ich bin hier gerade an nem fremden PC und hab deshalb kein Foto, werde gleich mal kurz eins via Handy machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. April 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ... musste doch nicht ganz allein durchn Wald eiern.... is doch auch gefährlich bei dem Kättensegenmaßacker



Bin ja nicht alleine unterwegs gewesen 
Wir sind einfach mal gemütlich losgegondelt und haben uns erst unterwegs überlegt wo wir langfahren. Bienenschmidt haben wir auch nicht ganz erreicht.
Nächstes mal rufe ich an 

kris.


----------



## daywalker71 (11. April 2010)

So ein Mistwetter 

Wollten eigentlich ne Runde treten gehen und dann kleistert es in einer Tour hier... Bullshit. Nun haben wir es auf die Woche vertagt. Wenns wieder bissel beständiger ist. Klar... am Weekend Regen und in der Woche wieder gut.

Na, bis dahin sind die neuen Sachen vielleicht auch schon da... Tacho ist ja gestern schon eingetrudelt.


----------



## Jimmy (11. April 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Naja, ich fands (mal wieder) ganz interessant, die Diskussion aufzunehmen. Scheinbar ist es ja doch ein Thema, zu dem es viele Meinungen gibt... Wenn es aber nicht dem Niveau entspricht, mir solls egal sein... interessiert hätte mich der Blödsinn trotzdem ...
> 
> Was gibts sonst neues??



War auch nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen, sondern auf die anderen Beiträge im Porta-Video Thread. Eine solide Diskussion dazu entspricht voll und ganz dem Niveau, dieses "mit dem Rad kann man da eh nicht fahren" oder "mit dem Downhillrad kann ich das auch" geht mir nur einfach tierisch auf die Nerven.


----------



## exto (11. April 2010)

Ach Jimmy, bleib locker 

Du weißt doch, wie das is: Am meisten Spass machts doch, wenn bei ner Tour alle mit ganz unterschiedlichen Bombern unterwegs sind.
Wenn  einen auf ner Tour bergauf jemand mit'm Freerider versägt, andere 1500HM-Touren mit'm Santa Cruz V10 durchziehen, oder dir jemand auf ner CC-Carbonfeile auf'm Ladys im Deister am Hinterrad klebt, kann man immer noch was lernen


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> War auch nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen, sondern auf die anderen Beiträge im Porta-Video Thread. Eine solide Diskussion dazu entspricht voll und ganz dem Niveau, dieses "mit dem Rad kann man da eh nicht fahren" oder "mit dem Downhillrad kann ich das auch" geht mir nur einfach tierisch auf die Nerven.



OK. Dann habe ich das nur falsch verstanden...  - allet kloar. Weiter gehts.

Munter 

chucki_bo


----------



## Jimmy (11. April 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Am meisten Spass machts doch, wenn bei ner Tour alle mit ganz unterschiedlichen Bombern unterwegs sind.


----------



## leeresblatt (12. April 2010)

Manche Teile des Waldes kann man wirklich nicht mehr Wald nennen, eher Baumplantage. So wie die da rumwüten kann man sich schon denken, was den Waldwirtschaftlern die Natur bedeutet.


----------



## exto (12. April 2010)

Alles andere wäre auch eher ne romantische Verklärung der Tatsachen


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2010)

Ich finde die sollen machen was sie wollen, aber bitte ein bisl Rücksicht auf unsere Trails nehmen. Den Rest können wir ohnehin nicht beeinflussen, auch wenn es uns nicht gefällt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (13. April 2010)

Nur rund um den Wartturm / Heitbrink (Raum Lübbecke / B239) lässt sich keiner blicken, um die Xynthia - Baumopfer von den Wegen zu räumen. Manche Strecken sind noch immer unfahrbar, der östliche Uphill zum Wartturm auf 200 Metern völlig zu. Bei einer 30 KM Hausbergrunde kommt man locker auf 10 - 15 Tragepassage an eigentlich "normal fahrbaren" Stellen. Das nervt auf die Dauer ....


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2010)

Dann würde ich sagen treffen wir uns alle mal und räumen auf, zumindestens bestimmte strecken 

ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten tagen zeit finde ...


----------



## chucki_bo (13. April 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen treffen wir uns alle mal und räumen auf, zumindestens bestimmte strecken
> 
> ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten tagen zeit finde ...



Naja, so eine ausgewachsene Tanne "mal eben" an die Seite zu räumen, die möglicherweise auch noch unter Spannung (durchs Umknicken) steht, scheint mir nicht unsere Aufgabe zu sein. Mal abgesehen von fehlender (jedenfalls mir) Ausrüstung.

Aber da auch Wanderer diese Stellen nicht wirklich passieren können, nehme ich an, das sich das Problem auch in einigen Wochen in Brennholz aufgelöst hat.... 

Kleinere Bäumchen räumen wir schon während den Touren weg, um bei der nächsten Durchfahrt nicht wieder absteigen zu müssen....


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2010)

da hast du auch wieder Recht  Naja die Zeit wirds bringen. Wann seid Ihr im Wäldchen anzutreffen?


----------



## poekelz (13. April 2010)

Die gute Gardena Klappsäge wird wohl im Rucksack mitfahren, wenn wir am Sonntag so gegen Mittag mal im Wiehen rumfahren.....

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## kris. (18. April 2010)

Ich bin auch schon kurz davor bei der nächsten Ausfahrt die Fiskars Taschensäge einzupacken. 
Teilweise liegt doch noch einiges im Weg rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2010)

Ich war heute unterwegs und am grünen see isses ganz dicht - da hat der förster die einfahrten blockiert. außerdem haben die mitten aufm trail setzlinge eingepflanzt also bitte nicht mehr fahren - sonst geht da bald gar ncihts mehr


----------



## kris. (19. April 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes: Ich habe noch eine Ritchey Comp SattelstÃ¼tze abzugeben. War nur kurz im Neurad verbaut. Daher nur kleine Abriebstellen an der "Max"-Markierung und oben an der Klemmung und 1 cm darunter. Sind aber nur oberflÃ¤chlich, also nix wildes. Laut Aufdruck 300mm LÃ¤nge, 30.4mm Durchmesser.

Jemand Interesse/Bedarf? Hatte an 20,-â¬ inkl. Porto gedacht. 
Alles weitere gerne per PN.

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2010)

N'abend Jungs und Mädels,

ich habe folgende Idee:

- Thread für "Absprachen für feste Touren" .. das heist ein Thread indem man sich zu den festen Terminen äußern kann udn absprechen kann.


----------



## Jimmy (24. April 2010)

Wo ist der Unterschied zu den beiden bisherigen Threads? 
Ich fände allgemein eh eine Unterteilung nach Regionen sinnvoller.


----------



## poekelz (26. April 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ich fände allgemein eh eine Unterteilung nach Regionen sinnvoller.



...und dann gibt´s hinterher 200 Unteforen (für jeden Kreis) in denen nur spärlich gepostet wird und keiner blickt mehr dran lang.

Nee, das bringts nicht - lieber mal öfters im Forum vorbeischauen 

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Jimmy (26. April 2010)

Die Umkreise wären ja noch zu definieren. Aus meiner Sicht würden 3-4 reichen. Alles von Minden bis Lübbecke, oder auch noch Vlotho und Herford, könnte man bspw. unter "Biken im Wiehen" abhandeln. Funktioniert woanders, bspw. im Deister ja auch.


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> *3-4 reichen. Alles von Minden über Vlotho und Herford bis Lübbecke, handelt man unter "Biken im Wiehen" ab.*


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2010)

N'abend Jungs,

möchte jemand von euch etwas von Dell haben?? Überlege mir den Dell Professional P2310H 58 cm (23") diese Woche noch zubestellen. Vielleciht lohnt es sich ja die Bestellungen zusammen zulegen zwecks Rabatt.

LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2010)

wasn los hier? alle eingeschlafen??


----------



## gooni11 (4. Mai 2010)

Tss.... bei dem Wetter kein Wunder!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (5. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wasn los hier? alle eingeschlafen??



Nee, die arbeiten bestimmt alle mit ihren Klappspaten an der "legalen Strecke" 

...oder sind noch krank vom in den Mai feiern, aber TOLLES WETTER DRAUSSEN, nicht zu warm, ich glaub da könnt noch was gehn heute!

Frank


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2010)

wenn du glücklicher Zeit dazu hast, viel spaß 

jaja die legale ... im mom fehlt mir die Zeit - mein privates Leben geht momentan vor ...


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte auch schon an eine schnelle schnelle Runde ab Kahle Wart - Wartturm - und Flowtrail zum LK KH runter gedacht. Knackige 15-20 KM von 1830 - 2000 h und dann ab auf die Soffie....

So wies aber aussieht wirds aber eh nix, weil ich die Arbeitsfläche vom Schreibtisch einfach nicht zu Gesicht bekomme... Bleibt nur das Ablagefach P.

@poekelz : DH / Freeride Strecke ist ein gaaaaaaaannnnz sensibles Thema hier ... wenn exto das liest .... tstststs 

Munter bleiben...


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon an eine schnelle schnelle Runde ab Kahle Wart - Wartturm - und Flowtrail zum LK KH runter gedacht. Knackige 15-20 KM von 1830 - 2000 h und dann ab auf die Soffie....






chucki_bo schrieb:


> wenn exto das liest .... tstststs


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2010)

wo ich den neuen Thread von gooni sehe, kommt mir die Idee für ein Thema für die OWL-bezogene Öffentlichkeit die man mitm MTB verbinden kann ... Änderungen von Rechten, Neuigkeiten aus dem Wald etc ...

wieder mal ne klassische Schnappsidee von mir?


----------



## poekelz (6. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wo ich den neuen Thread von gooni sehe, kommt mir die Idee für ein Thema für die OWL-bezogene Öffentlichkeit die man mitm MTB verbinden kann ... Änderungen von Rechten, Neuigkeiten aus dem Wald etc ...
> 
> wieder mal ne klassische Schnappsidee von mir?



...könnte man machen, sowas wie Trail-News - da kommen dann z.B. Berichte über Wegsperrungen, umgefallene Bäume (wenn´s nicht nur einer ist) oder voll zerfräste Wege durch Waldarbeiten (z.B. wie letzten Sommer kurz vor Schnathorst) rein.

Why not!
Frank


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wo ich den neuen Thread von gooni sehe, kommt mir die Idee für ein Thema für die OWL-bezogene Öffentlichkeit die man mitm MTB verbinden kann ... Änderungen von Rechten, Neuigkeiten aus dem Wald etc ...
> 
> wieder mal ne klassische Schnappsidee von mir?



Also nachdem wir ohnehin schon im OWL-Impressionen / Stammtisch Thread posten... warum denn dann nicht da auch mal was über aktuelle Verhältnisse schreiben... ??

*Nicht vergessen:* Wenn ich z.B. schreibe, dass der Einstieg Wiehengebirge Kniebrink Richtung Horst Höhe mit diversen Xynthia Baumopfern versperrt ist... wie viele aus dem OWL-Abteil können mit der Info was anfangen??? Richtig - so gut wie keiner... --> darum nen extra Thread ?? hmmm   grenzwertig sinnvoll ...

... und der zweite Punkt : Ich fahre jetzt seit 1992 MTB - das sind bummelige 18 Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne - in der GESAMTEN Zeit hat sich NICHTS in Sachen Recht oder Vorschrift getan, was mich direkt betreffen würde. Auch hier nicht vergessen : OWL Ist nicht der / ein MTB Spot wie der Gardasee / Alpen. Wir sind und bleiben nen klitzekleines Fleckchen, auf dem man Offroad-Fahrrad fahren kann.

Ich denke, man kann den MTB-Spaß hier pflegen und organisieren ( Lob an JENSseits, der immer wieder Ideen und das notwendige Engagement dazu hat), aber nicht zu komplex werden. Das ist es hier nämlich nicht ...

Meine Meinung ...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (6. Mai 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Also nachdem wir
> Later
> chucki_bo



Und genau deswegen warte ich immer auf eure Meinung. Sehr gute Punkte chucky 

Mir würden soviele Threads mit so einem Sinn einfallen - oooh mann 



Danke, ich denke die positiven Aspekte sind klar entkräftigt


----------



## daywalker71 (7. Mai 2010)

Hi



> ... und der zweite Punkt : Ich fahre jetzt seit 1992 MTB - das sind bummelige 18 Jahre, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne - in der GESAMTEN Zeit hat sich NICHTS in Sachen Recht oder Vorschrift getan, was mich direkt betreffen würde. Auch hier nicht vergessen : OWL Ist nicht der / ein MTB Spot wie der Gardasee / Alpen. Wir sind und bleiben nen klitzekleines Fleckchen, auf dem man Offroad-Fahrrad fahren kann.


Ja, seit den 80ern (seit dem jage ich ja Wanderer im Wald) hat sich hier in der Ecke wenig getan. Da schaut es in anderen Bundesländern echt anders aus. Man denke an die 2m Regeln andernorts usw. Klar, einige Spots wurden in den Jahren dicht gemacht. Das aber hatte doch meist eher als Grundlage das es einzelne übertrieben haben an den Stellen oder der Rettungswagen zu oft anrücken musste. Aber generell haben wir es echt gut hier getroffen in OWL.

In den Alpen tut sich ja auch einiges, in der Regel nur positives. Da träumen manche Süddeutschen nur so von.

Hier können wir ja doch fast alles machen was wir wollen. Zeigt das die OWL'er sich im Wald benehmen können 

Nen allgemeiner News-Thread kann aber durchaus interessante Sachen enthalten, denke ich. Wobei ja viele Spots und was mit denen geschieht ja dann doch wieder eher intern gehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2010)

ich finde es wichtig nicht gleich alles über Spots in die Welt zubrüllen, da auch wir Förster haben. Das heist ja nicht das wir gleich alles kurz und klein schlagen ...


was meint die allgemeinheit? allgemeiner news-thread ja oder nein?


----------



## gooni11 (7. Mai 2010)

ja


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2010)

Leute? Schon seelisch alle bei Donnerstag oder was?  

Mir hat grade ein Vogel gezwitschert, das jmd oben am Warturm den Trail runter zum Krankenhaus gefahren ist. Dabei ist wohl ein kleines Holzgestell über geblieben .. ich woltle mal fragen ob da jmd was drüber weiß? bitte mal per pn melden  

Werde mir das Morgen fürh so um 10 uhr mal angucken - also wer auch da sein möchte 

LG Jens


----------



## daywalker71 (8. Mai 2010)

Interesse schon, aber ich lieg mit "Rücken" flach  Wenns ganz besch**en läuft und sich nicht beruhigt, kann ich nächste Woche spontan in die Klinik einrücken... die wetzen eh schon seit Dez. die Messer... aber ich bin guter Dinge das sich das Rückenmark wieder einkriegt und nur seine Tage hatte.

Daher, akutes Bikeverbot...


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hab morgen leider keine Zeit, aber am Donnerstag bin ich dabei wenn was abgeht 

Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2010)

Oh das klingt ja gar nicht gut. Dann wünsch ich dir mal ganz schnelle und sehr gute Besserung !! Ich drück dir die Daumen das es am Wetter liegt, wenn ich alleine schon sehe wieviele mit Grippe rumhängen, würde mich das nicht wundern.

Wenn wir bis Donnerstag nichts mehr von dir hören machen wir uns Sorgen 



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daywalker71 (8. Mai 2010)

Hi

Thx

Ne, liegt nicht am Wetter. Hab mich falsch bewegt. Ich weiß auch wobei und das war nicht jugendfrei  Leider hat es dabei das Fragment das ich im Rückenmarkskanal sitzen hab etwas weiter ins Rückenmark gedrückt  und das beschwert sich jetzt etwas massiv über den Druck. Da die Weißkittel aber nicht so recht wissen wie sie an das blöde Teil rankommen sollen ohne mich in den Rollstuhl zu bringen, krieg ich wenig lustige "Spritzen" rein an den Ort des Geschehens mit Schmerzmittel, Narkotikum und Cortison gegen Schmerz und Entzündung. Das soll wohl helfen... 

Hey... immerhin bin ich dies Jahr endlich wieder auf dem Bike und dann noch nen neues, da leg ich mich doch net in die Klinik... die spinnen doch 

Heut ist ja schon etwas ruhiger im Kreuz... laufe zwar noch rum wie Quasimodo der Glöckner, aber ich ruf schon nimmer nach Esmeradaaaaaa


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2010)

Das mit Morgen wird wohl doch nichts. Ich habe meinen Bericht noch nicht fertig. Aber jetzt ist Zeit fürs schlafen. Aber sagt Bescheid wenn ihr Donnerstag mitwollt 


LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mir hat grade ein Vogel gezwitschert, das jmd oben am Warturm den Trail runter zum Krankenhaus gefahren ist. Dabei ist wohl ein kleines Holzgestell über geblieben .. ich woltle mal fragen ob da jmd was drüber weiß? bitte mal per pn melden



Der Trail ist (auch ohne PN) von oben bis unten fahrbar. Wir haben gestern noch einen Xynthia Baum an die Seite geragt und gut ists. Irgendwo auf Höhe
des alten "morschen Killerkickers - u rememba??" liegt tatsächlich irgendwas zusammengezimmertes aus Holz. Komische Stelle, weil da gar nichts ist, was man kickern könnte oder müsste... Ansonsten ist der weg so wie immer - gut, lang,schnell und flowig!

Munter bleiben!


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2010)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> Hier können wir ja doch fast alles machen was wir wollen. Zeigt das die OWL'er sich im Wald benehmen können



Das hat sich am Wochenende leider spontan erledigt. Jedenfalls für einen Teil der lesenden und nicht über Hintergründe bescheid wissenden Allgemeinheit. In der LZ stand ein großer Artikel über einen nicht ganz legalen (und wie ich finde auch hemmungslos bescheuert) angelegten Trail bei Bad Salzuflen.
In eine Schonung gebaut, inkl. allem was man nicht machen sollte: Bäume gefällt, Hindernisse im lebende Bäume geschraubt, Ameisenhügel geplättet. Der Förster ist zurecht stinksauer.

Das Problem ist nur das das ganze wieder auf alle Mountainbiker zurück fällt. Wie stets im Artikel: "Wir haben nichts gegen Mountainbiker. Jedenfalls wenn sie auf Straßen und befestigten Wegen fahren"

Das zeigt ja nur allzu deutlich das der Mann keine Ahnung vom MTB-Sport hat. Und der Rest der Entscheidungsträger vermutlich auch nicht.

Man kann nur hoffen das alle in der Bezirksregierung am Wochenende mit der Wahl beschäftigt waren und das nicht gelesen haben...


----------



## leeresblatt (10. Mai 2010)

Bäume fällen geht dann doch etwas zu weit.
Hier übrigens der Link zum Artikel:

http://www.lz-online.de/lokales/bad_salzuflen/3536751_Auf_Rampen_durch_den_Wald.html?em_index_page=1


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2010)

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich einen Leserbrief schreibe in dem ich festhalte das so ein Verhalten vollkommen blöd ist und von 99% der MTB-Fahrer abgelehnt wird. Man kann solche Strecken auch anlegen ohne Bäume zu fällen...


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2010)

mach das bitte .. beruf dich auch ruhig auf die aussagen hier im thread oder sonstiges! wäre super für die allgemeinheit. kannst ja die anspielung auf jugend bringen die manchmal voreilig sind oder so - weiss nicht ob ihr die leute kennt


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2010)

Kinners, auch auf die Gefahr, mich schon wieder in die Nesseln zu setzen: Ob der Schreiberling Ahnung hat, oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, der Förster scheint sich jedenfalls in der Materie "Betretungsrecht" auszukennen (ausnahmsweise ) 

Genau so wie er das (wenn auch vekürzt) darstellt, ist in NRW die Rechtslage. 

Umso unverständlicher ist es, wenn dusselige Kappesköppe gnadenlos, ohne Ahnung und Verstand solche Dinger in sensible Waldgebiete zimmern. 

Genau das (der geht an Chucky ) ist der Grund, warum ich nicht jedem Döskopp meine Spots zeige und erst recht nicht offen poste. Ich hab nämlich so gar keinen Bock auf solche Idioten...


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Mai 2010)

Ich denke ich stehe auf Deiner Ignore-List...und jetzt doch wieder einer an mich ...

... und by the way das war auch das, warum ich den "Klappspaten"- und "Seilsägen"-Beschrieb so beschissen finde und fand. 

Aber wie gesagt : Vielleicht sind wir gar nicht weit auseinander mit unserer Meinung und wir haben uns damals nur die Köppe heiß geredet / geschrieben ...

Munter bleiben


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal zusammen biken gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (10. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal zusammen biken gehen...



Yepp ...


----------



## Fatboy-HF (10. Mai 2010)

Hi.

Die Sache mit dem Asenberg ist absolut besch ....
Bisher gab es im Stuckenberg und Bad S. Stadtwald
soweit ich weiß nie Probleme mit Förstern,Jägern,Waldarbeitern
oder sonstwem.

MFG

Torsten


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Kinners, auch auf die Gefahr, mich schon wieder in die Nesseln zu setzen: Ob der Schreiberling Ahnung hat, oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, der Förster scheint sich jedenfalls in der Materie "Betretungsrecht" auszukennen (ausnahmsweise )



Hej exto!

Ich wollte hier auch gar nicht in Abrede stellen das der Förster recht hat. Das hat er nämlich. Mein Gedanke ging eher in die Richtung das ich halt fürchte das sich Förster, Schreiber und Entscheider in den Stadtverwaltungen einfach nicht vorstellen können das man MTB-Sport auch abseits vom 2m-Wegen durchaus naturverträglich gestalten kann.
Das würde dann sicher dazu führen das jegliche Anfrage in Richtung legale Strecke gnadenlos abgebügelt wird ohne das sich jemand die Mühe macht sich eingehender mit dem Thema zu befassen und die positiven Effekte einer solchen Strecke zu sehen.


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2010)

Fatboy-HF schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Asenberg ist absolut besch ....
> Bisher gab es im Stuckenberg und Bad S. Stadtwald
> ...



Meine Rede. Eine echte Katastrophe für Natur und Biker...


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2010)

Schreib du mal bitte den Leserbrief und poste den hier (vllt auch früher). vielleicht macht es auch Sinn den vom ganzen IBC (OWL-Abteil) zuverfassen. Das zeigt vielleicht, das wir uns angagieren für unseren Sport und keine hirnlosen Idioten sind.

Eventuell hilft es auch wenn die lokalen Biker mal das Gespräch mit den Förstern etc suchen, sprich wenn ihr einen seht, hin da und unterhalten. Das kann eigentlich nur positiv rüberkommen.



LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> ....
> Das würde dann sicher dazu führen das jegliche Anfrage in Richtung legale Strecke gnadenlos abgebügelt wird ohne das sich jemand die Mühe macht sich eingehender mit dem Thema zu befassen und die positiven Effekte einer solchen Strecke zu sehen.



Das ist so. Daran ändert sich aber auch nichts, "nur" weil es jetzt so einen Vorfall gegeben hat. Schau auf das letzte Post-Datum im OWL "legale Strecke"-Thread. Ich möchte niemandem seine Hoffnungen rauben, aber es wird hier keine "legale Strecke" geben. 

Die Bikeparks, die es mittlerweile gibt, befinden sich in Gegenden, in denen der (bike-)Tourismus auch noch Geld in die Gemeindesäckl spült. Das ist hier nicht gegeben.

Es wird bestenfalls geduldete Strecken geben. Aber dazu - und da gebe ich Dir voll Recht - müssen solche Vorfälle wie in B.S. a) vermieden und b) idealerweise auch beantwortet (Leserbrief) werden.

Aber ich schrieb bereits an anderer Stelle "es sind immer DIE (alle) biker und nicht nur die wenigen hirnlosen Idioten für die Allgemeinheit" .. so is Lebe ...

@Jenseits : Irgendwo hab ich aber auch schon mal so einen NS im Bereich Wiehengebirge gesehen - ist aber wohl weg (bis auf die Fotos im Album)  =;-) 

Munter


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2010)

Chucky, dein Beitrag kann man total unterschreiben


----------



## nippelspanner (12. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> mach das bitte .. beruf dich auch ruhig auf die aussagen hier im thread oder sonstiges! wäre super für die allgemeinheit. kannst ja die anspielung auf jugend bringen die manchmal voreilig sind oder so - weiss nicht ob ihr die leute kennt


Tz, tz, tz.... wenn ich mich recht erinnere, liegen deine "Jugendsünden" auch kaum ein Jahr zurück! 
Daher mein Credo: Kicker aus vorhandenem Material (tote Äste/Bäume...) sind OK. 
Wenn ihr aber Shores aus alten Billi-Regalen im Wald findet: Selber ABREIßEN, bevor es mit den lokalen Waldeigentümern zurecht Stress gibt!
Denn ihr könnte euch sicher sein: Es gärt schon jetzt mächtig in den Waldgenossenschafts Sitzungen!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2010)

Da hast du leider Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2010)

Falls irgendwer da draußen DT Swiss Laufräder fährt - so wie ich - und daran Alu-Nippel verbaut sind -so wie bei mir - dann TAUSCHT sie gegen Messing oder von mir aus Beton-Nippel

Ich hatte jetzt den 3. Speichenabriß am Nippel (also an dem vom Laufrad - falls wieder einer spitzfindig wird ...) innerhalb von 3 Wochen.  Das ganze nach ca. 1500 KM Laufleistung im Gelände. 

Das nervt, wenn man statt geplanter Tour erstmal in der Werkstatt steht - sofern man Ersatznippel überhaupt hat ... 

Ich tausche nächste Woche alle -so viel steht fest ...

So, das musste mal raus ... 

Munter bleiben ...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

und das hat jetzt also was mit den speichennippeln zu tun? aha!

vielleicht mal an den gesamten aufbau gedacht?
verkehrter einsatz bereich?
fahrer zu schwer?

ich denke jeder vernünftige laufradbauer wird dir sagen dass alunippel den messingnippeln in nicht nachstehen, außer dass die messingnippel schwerer sind.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2010)

Jau, das hat was mit den Nippeln zu tun. Ich hab mich derweil mal schlau gemacht und Specialized / DT Swiss haben das Problem bereits in Serie erkannt und spendieren auf Kulanz eben die Nippel, die ich selbst auch einbauen würde --> Messing...weil härter!

Ein Gesamtaufbau eines serienmäßigen SJ im Wiehengebirge mit einem Fahrer der 85 KG wiegt ist ausgewogen. Sei dir sicher, dass ich mich mit dem Rad in der richtigen Kategorie bewege. 

Der "vernünftige" Laufradbauer will sogar die Rahmennummer, weil seine Laufräder offensichtlich zu weiche Nippel haben...

Ich lag doch ganz richtig mit meiner Vermutung...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

gut, dann liegt es vielleicht an der serie alunippel, aber noch lange nicht grundsätzlich an alunippeln!

die begründung, "Messing...weil härter!" ist totaler blödsinn!

so ziemlich jeder hochwertige laufradsatz hat alunippel verbaut!
frag mal felixthewolf was es für nippel verbaut.

und wenn specialized die nippel auf kulanz tauscht, dann würde ich das auch specialized machen lassen!
oder hast du genügend erfahrung im laufradbau, und das nötige werkzeug zur hand? (nippelspanner, tensiometer)

außerdem muss das übel nicht unbedingt an den nippeln liegen:
ungleichmäßige speichenspannung/lose speichen und dadurch völlige entlastung dieser bei belastung kann auch die ursache sein.


----------



## esta (14. Mai 2010)

kann k_star nur zustimmen.
messing ist nicht zwangsweise härter mit nem emodul von 75kN/mm² und alu je nach legierung bis 72kN/mm² ist da kaum unterschied, wird wohl nen ziemlich verkorkster laufradaufbau sein schlechte spannungs verteilung, zu hohe / niedrige spannung etc etc. gibt viele möglichkeiten woran das liegen kann. aber wenn dtswiss den tausch empfiehlt wirds wohl ne serie mit fehlern sein.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2010)

Oh  ich wollte mit dem Beitrag gar keine Dikussionen über E-Moduln anzetteln. 

Mir gings eigentlich nur darum, meinen Ärger über gebrochene Nippel los zu werden. So what.

Aber wenigstens sollten wir klären, dass der E-Modul von Messing bei deutlich über 120 KN/mm2 (diese Einheit ist SPANNUNG nicht Härte) liegen kann, wobei Alu als weiches Material so um die 70 hat. --> wobei der E-Modul nur beschränkt etwas über die Härte [Brinell] aussagt.... 

Also - Obacht mit "Blödsinn", wenn man nur fundiertes Halbwissen weitergibt k_star... 

Naja, jedenfalls lasse ich dann tauschen, macht auf Kulanz ja auch tatsächlich mehr Sinn. Wobei ich auch glaube, dass es sich um einen blöden Serienfehler handelt...

Also Schwamm drüber und NS gebaut --- oder was war das Theman vorher ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Also - Obacht mit "Blödsinn", wenn man nur fundiertes Halbwissen weitergibt k_star...



mein letztes statement zu diesem thema:

wir sollten nicht vergessen worüber wir hier reden.
nämlich um die verwendung von alu und messingnippeln im laufradbau.

in deinem fall ist die begründung eben blödsinn!

sicher hat messing in einem anderen fall vorteile, aber hier nicht.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2010)

Als, wenn du es sagst : keine Messingnippel. Zu schwer. OK. Keine Vorteile. Ich werds in der Werkstatt so weitergeben! 
Trotzdem frage ich mal nach, wieso die nun Messingnippel einbauen wollen von DT Swiss. Ob die keine Ahnung haben??

Munter bleiben !!


----------



## esta (14. Mai 2010)

ich weiß sehr wohl was der emodul aussagt  und genau das is der richtige in dem fall die brinell oder vickershärte bezieht sich aufs eindrücken die nippel allerdings werden durch die speichenspannung auf zug belastet und entscheident ist der elastische bereich weil plastische verformung ja irreversible schäden zurfolge hätte. und bei einem emodul von 70 000 N /mm² bedeutet das das die plastische verformung in demfall erst bei 7 tonnen zug belastung pro mm² überschritten wird, an der festigkeit der nippel sollte es also nicht liegen 

edit: um einwände vorwegzunehmen mir ist klar das man nicht direkt mit dem emodul rechnen darf sondern bei so einer schwellenden belastung wie speichen die dauerfestigkeit ermittel muss  der emodul vergleich dient nur zum zur schaustellen in was für dimensionen wir uns befinden


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2010)

Piiiieeeepppp, dann doch lieber die Northshore's!

Was hat das mit dem Leserbrief ergeben? Hast du da was in Gang gebracht? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich wollte hier wirklich keine innige Diskussion lostreten. Esta, Du hast da Recht mit dem Elastizitätsmodul. Wobei, Alu ist  ... nein, nein, nein Ende... 

Es sind nur Nippel, nichts mehr ... 

Puhh , damit hab ich gar nicht so gerechnet ...


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Piiiieeeepppp, dann doch lieber die Northshore's!
> 
> Was hat das mit dem Leserbrief ergeben? Hast du da was in Gang gebracht? Würde mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> ...



Isch ?? Nö, nö... Ich hab nicht mal die Lipper Zeitung ... Warste heute im Wald?


----------



## kris. (14. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Leserbrief ergeben? Hast du da was in Gang gebracht? Würde mich sehr interessieren.



Hej!

Nö, bisher noch nicht. War ein bisschen mit Arbeit beschäftigt.
Komme erst am Wochenende dazu...

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Isch ?? Nö, nö... Ich hab nicht mal die Lipper Zeitung ... Warste heute im Wald?



warst auch nicht gemeint  
heute war ich mal wieder nur in Lübbecke unterwegs. I-wer muss mir mal in Arsch treten, damit ich mal in Wald komme. Alleine habe ich kein Elan dazu und Maurice hat im Moment viel mit der Schule am Hut.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen zusammen!
Die Gruppe wächst, das freut doch  Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal ein Forums-Grillfest hin wenn es endlich mal etwas wärmer geworden ist. Also treffen, biken, grillen...

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen zusammen!
> Die Gruppe wächst, das freut doch  Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal ein Forums-Grillfest hin wenn es endlich mal etwas wärmer geworden ist. Also treffen, biken, grillen...
> 
> kris.




nehmen wir in Angriff, oder?   auch wenns wohl nicht Alle aus OWL sein werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe übrigens immer noch meine Ritchey Comp Sattelstütze abzugeben. 300mm lang, 30.4mm Durchmesser. Aus Neurad, also nur leichte Abriebspuren an der Klemmung und der Max-Markierung. Ein Bild ist in meinem Album.
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN 

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen zusammen!
> Die Gruppe wächst, das freut doch  Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal ein Forums-Grillfest hin wenn es endlich mal etwas wärmer geworden ist. Also treffen, biken, grillen...
> 
> kris.



GEIL.....
Da bin ich dabei...!!
GENAU in der Reihenfolge BITTE!
TREFFEN-BIKEN-GRILLEN.... evt noch Duschen...und TRINKEN wär auch gut.... darf auch gern Alkohol drin sein im Getränk... und Hopfen... 
mfg

Aber WO...?..


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> TREFFEN-BIKEN-GRILLEN.... evt noch Duschen...und TRINKEN wär auch gut....
> Aber WO...?..



Hui, das mit dem Duschen könnte schwierig werden, es sei denn jemand hat Kontakte zu nem Sportverein der sein Vereinsheim zur Verfügung stellt.
TRINKEN soll man ja eh bei sportlicher Betätigung  

Wo? Tjaa, OWL halt   just kidding.... Ähhhm, irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen Paderborn und Bad Oeynhausen wäre glaube ich ganz gut.
Ich könnte ja gemein sein und den Grillplatz in Detmold/Hiddessen beim Haus des Gastes vorschlagen 

Immer heraus mit Euren Vorschlägen!

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Hui, das mit dem Duschen könnte schwierig werden, es sei denn jemand hat Kontakte zu nem Sportverein der sein Vereinsheim zur Verfügung stellt.
> TRINKEN soll man ja eh bei sportlicher Betätigung
> 
> Wo? Tjaa, OWL halt   just kidding.... Ähhhm, irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen Paderborn und Bad Oeynhausen wäre glaube ich ganz gut.
> ...



Is doch schon nicht schlecht...gut... duschen geht auch später!
Und .... wir könnten MITGEBRACHTE Getränke und* DAS GRILLFLEISCH!!* bei dir zu Haus..(unterstellen).
Sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
Wenn das Zeug so bei 25° im Auto liegt 3 Stunden:kotz: ..is jetzt auch nicht sooo toll.
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (19. Mai 2010)

Ich war Gestern oben am Wartturm in Lübbecke. Da ist mir ein älterer Passat mit Fahrradträger aufgefallen. Nummernschild war nicht von hier, allerdings habe ich den schon öfters am Kahle-Wart-Parkplatz gesehen. 
Kennt jemand den Halunken? 


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (20. Mai 2010)

N'abend,

hat jmd von euch Loctite? Ich bräuchte 3 Tropfen 


LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (20. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> hat jmd von euch Loctite? Ich bräuchte 3 Tropfen
> 
> ...



Ja hab ich... und jetz?
Komm vorbei...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Mai 2010)

hab auch was.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Mai 2010)

Loctite 148  	
Aktivator für Loctite 638 und Loctite 648 hochviskos
Loctite 221 	
Niedrigfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M12
Loctite 222 	
Niedrigfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M36
Loctite 225 	
Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M80
Loctite 2400 	
Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung mit "weißem" Sicherheitsdatenblatt für Verbindungen bis M36
Loctite 242 	
Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M36
Loctite 243 	
Verbesserte Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M36
Loctite 2431 	
Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung - nicht fluoreszierend
Loctite 2432 	
Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung mit Kraftwerksfreigabe
Loctite 245 	
Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M80
Loctite 248 	
Mittelfeste Schraubensicherung als Stick-Form für Verbindungen bis M36
Loctite 262 	
Hochfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M36
Loctite 266 	
Hochfeste, hochtemp. Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M80
Loctite 268 	
Hochfeste Schraubensicherung in Stick-Form für Verbindungen bis M50
Loctite 270 	
Verbesserte Hochfeste Schraubensicherung für Verbindungen bis M20
Loctite 2700 	
Hochfeste Schraubensicherung mit "weißem" Sicherheitsdatenblatt für Verbindungen bis M20

*Welches Schweindl hättens denn gern?*
_JEeeeeeeenSEITS_ ... das kostet irgendwie nen 10er oder so ... ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2010)

kennt ihr schon den thread hier? 
hab mich gestern abend weggeschmissen vor lachen. suche jetzt noch einzelne teile


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> kennt ihr schon den thread hier?
> hab mich gestern abend weggeschmissen vor lachen. suche jetzt noch einzelne teile



Weltklasse ! Nehmt eich die Zeit zum Lesen


----------



## poekelz (21. Mai 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> kennt ihr schon den thread hier?
> hab mich gestern abend weggeschmissen vor lachen. suche jetzt noch einzelne teile



Den Fred kleb ich mir mit Loctite (nur 3 Tropfen) an den Rucksackgrill (für spontane Grillfeste) 

....es ist immer sooo lustig hier 

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2010)

ich hätte gerne das 243er  und bräuchte es bis Ende des Monats, sonst kann ich es mir gleich selber bestellen


----------



## hw_univega (22. Mai 2010)

Bin bei meiner Tour gerade direkt auf die Strecke der Stemweder RTF gekommen, aber in entgegengesetzter Richtung. Ob die sich gefragt haben, was das denn für ein verwirrter Mensch ist, der die RTF entgegengesetzt fährt?


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

Was isn die RTF wenn ich fragen darf? die schilderchen hängen hier auch rum ...


rennrad-lycra verein?






bitte sagt mir Bescheid wenn ich zuviel editiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (22. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Was isn die RTF wenn ich fragen darf? die schilderchen hängen hier auch rum ...




Ah, ich meinte nicht Stemwede, sondern die vom RSC Westfalia 1919 Niedermehnen: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&menuid=287&ID_Termine=29536&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

fahren die doch tatsächlich durch Alswede ...


----------



## kris. (27. Mai 2010)

Verdammt ruhig hier zur Zeit. Seid ihr 24 Stunden am Tag unterwegs, oder liegt Ihr alle unterm Auto?


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Mai 2010)

Immer hart am Kette geben


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2010)

Mhm habe viel auf der Arbeit zutun und bereite mich auf mein erstes BP-Wochenende vor 

dazu kommen noch Inspektion des Radles und Käufe für die Musikanlage des Autos


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ... und bereite mich auf mein erstes BP-Wochenende vor



Was n das?? Öl - Leck stopfen im Golf von Mexico?? Wenn Du das am Wo-E schaffst, kannst Du Dir vermutlich die Inspektionen am Rad sparen. Denn dann kaufst Du dir einfach immer ein neues BK,wenn das alte dreckig ist...


----------



## poekelz (28. Mai 2010)

Na Messingnippelpilot - hoffentlich ist dein Bock wieder fahrbereit, bin schon ganz heiss auf Fliegerquellentrails - VRFRDE!!

BTW: BP = Bikepark - Jens, hauptsache du fährst dort nicht gleich wieder deinen Körper krankenhausreif 

Frank


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

Das hat sich grade verabscheidet! Ich könnte alles kurz und klein schlagen! I-welche Lager sollen hin sein und dich dürfte so nicht fahren, Teile sind bis Morgen nicht zu bekommen! Dann hat sich das erledigt! 
Kann das sein nach 1600km? Bei 1tkm hat er doch den Dämpfer gewechselt und müsste das nicht.....? ach ich weiß es nicht - wehe die Teile sind teuer, der Sch**ß soll auf Garantie gehen!

 dann bleibt mir wohl nur noch meinen fetten Ar*** ins Bohrloch zustecken und da sitzen zubleiben ....


----------



## poekelz (30. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kann das sein nach 1600km? Bei 1tkm hat er doch den Dämpfer gewechselt und müsste das nicht.....? ach ich weiß es nicht - wehe die Teile sind teuer, der Sch**ß soll auf Garantie gehen!



Beileid! Aber dein 2009er Bock hat doch noch Garantie (2 Jahre gesetzl.) also soll er das man schön heile machen.

Davon ab - neidisch mach - war´s gestern auf den Green Lake und Fliegerquellen Trails schon ziemlich g... , obwohl teilw. noch viel Bruchholz rumliegt.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## gooni11 (30. Mai 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Na Messingnippelpilot - hoffentlich ist dein Bock wieder fahrbereit, bin schon ganz heiss auf Fliegerquellentrails - VRFRDE!!
> 
> BTW: BP = Bikepark - Jens, *hauptsache du fährst dort nicht gleich wieder deinen Körper krankenhausreif*
> 
> Frank



Moin
Passt zwar jetzt nicht sooooo ganz ABER ich war gestern schön 3 Stunden mit dem Renner los bei dem Wetterchen.... nun hab ich schöööön SONNENBRAND auf den Armen und Beinen...

Also Jens sei FROH das du bei dem Wetter nicht fahren konntest....

sorry.....bin schon wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. Mai 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Beileid! Aber dein 2009er Bock hat doch noch Garantie (2 Jahre gesetzl.) also soll er das man schön heile machen.
> 
> Davon ab - neidisch mach - war´s gestern auf den Green Lake und Fliegerquellen Trails schon ziemlich g... , obwohl teilw. noch viel Bruchholz rumliegt.
> 
> ...



Jup,  der Green Lake Trail war schon echt geil. 
Denn sollten wir auf jedenfall nochmal mitnehmen bei den nächsten Runden.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Also Jens sei FROH das du bei dem Wetter nicht fahren konntest....:hüpf


----------



## the deaf (31. Mai 2010)

guten morgen zusammen. 
ich hab am wochenende ne schöne tour gemacht. 
von horn-bad meinberg nach winterberg. 250 schöne kilometer. 
hab heute aber schon schwere beine, und der hintern ist auch ein wenig mitgenommen!
gut das ich heute noch einen tag frei hab


----------



## chucki_bo (31. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Also Jens sei FROH das du bei dem Wetter nicht fahren konntest....



Ja stimmt.

Es war mit knapp über 20 Grad und Sonne wirklich schwer zu fahren. Die Trails waren staubtrocken und griffig, kein Wind. Ich muss auch sagen, das war echt ne Tour, da wär ich lieber zu Hause vorm TV eingeschlafen ...  
Gott sei Dank haben die satt grünen Bäume ein wenig Schatten gespendet --- puhh

Sorry, aber dein Bock hat sich wirklich den falschen Zeitpunkt zum technischen Dienst ausgesucht...


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2010)

ich weiß 

aber die Anderen Tage habe ich bisher kaum was verpasst - Wetter technisch


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2010)

ich bin mir nicht sicher so es war, aber es passt wohl hier rein:

da wollte mich doch jmd aufm hinterradl durch die "wasserspritze" in der gut besuchten Fußgängerzone sehen, wie ich da den Unterboden bei säuber, oder? 
Wenn mein Radl wieder da ist und es matschig ist muss jmd mit ner kamera mitkommen 


mir ist langweilig wie man merkt


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

und es geht weiter in der fröhlichen Warterunde:



			
				Mein Händler schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Vollidioten haben mir die falschen Teile geschickt und die richtigen berechnet! Ich platze gleich! Die passenden sind sofort von LP aus nachgeschickt worden. Mit Glück kommen die Montag an.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Juni 2010)

Meinst du, du kommst diesen Sommer noch zum fahren? 
Wir wollen es jawohl hoffen.


----------



## Ins4n3 (7. Juni 2010)

Soll euch vom JENSseits ausrichten, er hätte probleme mit seinem Account hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (8. Juni 2010)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Soll euch vom JENSseits ausrichten, er hätte probleme mit seinem Account hier im Forum.



@Jenseits .. Seuchenjahr was... erst Schulter verletzt, dann Krankenhaus, dann Bock kaputt und jetzt auch noch Account-Probleme??? ... Wie soll denn das noch weitergehen ... wir hoffen das beste!!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2010)

geht wieder


edit sagt, ich soll fragen wer am Wochenende in Willingen ist ?!


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2010)

ist ja tote hose hier  ....


----------



## gooni11 (10. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> geht wieder
> 
> 
> edit sagt, ich soll fragen wer am Wochenende in Willingen ist ?!



Moin
Ich bin Samstag da!
Schick mir doch ma deine Handy nr per PN.
mfg Angelo


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2010)

peter und ich


----------



## poekelz (11. Juni 2010)

...ich schaff´s mal wieder nicht, wir sind auf einer HZ eingeladen und vermutlich bin ich dadurch auch Sonntag einigermassen out of order 

Aber dafür wird heute noch ne Runde gedreht 

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2010)

Mensch Frank,

dann trink doch weniger und halt es so aus. Dann fahren wir Sonntag gemeinsam hin  Obwohl das müsstest du dir auch schön-saufen


----------



## gooni11 (11. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mensch Frank,
> 
> dann trink doch weniger und halt es so aus. Dann fahren wir Sonntag gemeinsam hin  Obwohl das müsstest du dir auch schön-saufen



Wie...was muß er sich denn noch schön saufen...
mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Juni 2010)

Wer hat denn Sonntag diese Ruhenach Willingen zu fahren?? ... 2030 h DEUTSCHLAND !!
Da brauchts den Tag zur Vorbereitung!!


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Naja, Lapierre-Fullface-Uphill-Quälerei
> 
> By the way : Sonntag hat poekelz eh keine Ruhe nach Willingen schätze ich... DEUTSCHLAND spielt und das
> ist wichtiger !!



Mhm da ist die Beste Zeit um die Freiheit auf der Straße zu genießen 

Bla Quällerei  Schieben ist doch angenehm ....


----------



## poekelz (12. Juni 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Sonntag diese Ruhenach Willingen zu fahren?? ... 2030 h DEUTSCHLAND !!
> Da brauchts den Tag zur Vorbereitung!!



Genau - erst ne Ausnüchterungstour, die Nachwehen der HZ verarbeiten und dann schon mal langsam warmtrinken und eingrillen zur Einstimmung auf´s Deutschlandspiel. Vielleicht zwischendurch mal den Start vom Formel 1 GP in Kanada schauen (vielleichts gibt´s ja nette Unfälle).

Nee, so weit weg geht gar nicht morgen 

Frank


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2010)

Dann euch mal viel Spaß beim grillen  Hätte ich auch Lust zu aber naja, ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Neues Autoradio ist da, ich kann meine neuen T-Shirts eintragen und mich auf den Weg zu ner Freundin machen ... Natürlich mit Auto, denn mein Schatz steht ja in Bielefeld und lässt es sich gut gehen 

Schönen Sonntag euch! 


Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> zu ner Freundin



is klar


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> is klar



ja? erschließt sich für mich eher nicht ... ich und frauenwelt


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juni 2010)

JENSeits: Um 1300h im Forum posten?? Ich denke Du wolltest nach Willingen und die Gegend unsicher machen. Um 1300h waren wir dann mal auf einer sehr singletraillastigen Rundtour um den Lübbecker Sender. Kurz, knackig und mächtig flowig! 

Aber viel wichtiger :

JETZT GEHTS LOOOHHOOSSSS ... 2030 h ..... mein Tipp --> 17:2 ...

VRFRDE!!  

Munter 
chucki_bo


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

hier nebenan ist nen biergarten mit nem tisch wo ich auf jeden fall nen platz bekomme, ne großbildleinwand, platz für 700 leute und ich werde es mir verkneifen dort das spiel zu gucken.

aber freitag ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2010)

@ chucki:

Ich war Gestern da, heute wollte mein Dad nicht nochmal hingondeln (150km pro Fahrt) und da mich hier Heute keiner mitnehmen konnte, hatte sich das erledigt 

Fußball ist mir eigentlich egal aber beim Konvoi bin ich mitm Radl dabei, falls es fit sein wird! Will dann jemand in Lübbecke mit Slalom-Wheelie's ziehen?  Wird bestimmt amüsant ...

@ k_star: Sehr lobenswert, bei mir läufts auch nur nebenbei.


LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (14. Juni 2010)

**** ACHTUNG RÄTSEL ****

WO steht die Kamera?

http://www.fremdenverkehrsverein-huellhorst.de/webcam.htm

Tipp: die stehen alle vier zentral an einem Punkt.

Viel Spaß beim Lösen!

Frank


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2010)

bei dir aufm dach?


----------



## ohropax (14. Juni 2010)

Niedringhausen, Am Zitter?


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Juni 2010)

Nur kurz zu den Regeln der Rätselveranstaltung:

Rätsel und *Frage *von poekelz 

Antworten (auch Antwortversuche) *nicht *als Gegenfrage einstellen.   

Sehr wahrscheinlich wird poekelz nicht selber lösen .... 

Ich bin gespannt ...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2010)

er weiss doch anscheinend wo es steht, also kann er doch sagen ob richtig oder falsch.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Juni 2010)

Also "Niedringhausen, Am Zitter" ist - glaube ich - eine richtig gute Idee. Von dort sollten alle Einstellungen (Ahlsen, O'bauerschaft, ...) zu erwischen sein (sagt google maps) . Ich lege mich auch mal auf diesen Tipp fest...

@poekelz: Was gibts denn überhaupt zu gewinnen?? WM-Endspielkarten ....


----------



## poekelz (15. Juni 2010)

Niedringhausen, Am Zitter ist glaube ich ein ganz heisser Tipp!!
Das 7. Haus von oben könnte so ein Webcamstandort sein, also damit ist wohl klar, dass ich es bisher auch nicht genau weiß und nur durch einzeichnen von Peilungen auf einem Googlemaps Luftbild auf diesen ungefähren Standort gekommen bin.


@chucki - zu gewinnen gibt´s die Erkenntnis und eine ungeführte Fahrratour auf eigenem Rad zum Standort der Webcam.

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2010)

Jui Freitag kann ich mein Rad abholen  Möchte jemand mit nach Bielefeld?  Würde danach direkt in Wald fahren. Werde den Weg wohl im Zug antreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> @chucki - zu gewinnen gibt´s die Erkenntnis und eine ungeführte Fahrratour auf eigenem Rad zum Standort der Webcam.



Yuiiiieeee ... Strassenrunde zum Zitter :kotz:


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. Juni 2010)

Sag mal Jens, hast du eigentlich grundlegende Änderungen an deinem Bike vornehmen lassen oder warum dauert das so lange ?

Ich glaube ich wäre an die Decke gegangen bei der Wartezeit
Mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Juni 2010)

Leute - 
stellt die Räder in die Ecke, vergesst GA1 / GA2 Training, überblendet die 
Wirkung von Alkohol, Bratwurst und Zichten auf den Trainingszustand ----- 

*JETZT GEHT'S LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS*

*Vorzeitiger Achtelfinaleinzug*

Ich erklär den Tag für LUSTIG! 

VRFRDE 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2010)

Gesundheit Chucki ...


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2010)

lebt chucki noch? oder ist er im verweigerungs-koma?


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Juni 2010)

Hmmm - hatte nicht mit dem Schiedsrichter gerechnet. Und schon gar nicht
mit Versagensängsten beim Elfmeter ... Naja. 

Ich bin trotzdem zum Wo-E wieder fahrbereit. Da weiß man wenigstens 
was man hat ...

Aber Mittwoch wird ernst gemacht ...

Also stay tuned
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2010)

wobei es definitiv nicht nur am elfmeter lag. 
aber mittwoch wird schon werden 

kris.

p.s. wo liegt eigentlich meine algerien-fahne?!?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juni 2010)

ich habe jetzt schon bei gutem wetter des öfteren mtb'ler alswede durchkreuzen sehen, nur keinen kannte ich 

einmal vor ein paar Wochen eine dynamische 2er Gruppe an der Benkhauser Brücke und heute ein Fox Float fahrer mit silbernem HT-Rahmen und 120mm 

wer seid ihr, Fremde?


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2010)

na chucki, heute die nächste runde? 

ich werde in lk beim "public-zeigen" sein und ja ich bin mitm radl da. also falls erkannt, ansorechen


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> na chucki, heute die nächste runde?
> 
> ich werde in lk beim "public-zeigen" sein und ja ich bin mitm radl da. also falls erkannt, ansorechen



Ja sicher... seit wann lassen wir uns von anderen Mannschaften auf dem Weg zur Weltmeisterschaft aufhalten ???

Habs noch pünktlich zum Anstoß auf die Terrasse zum kühlen Pilsken geschafft, nachdem im Umkreis von HF und Bielefeld ALLES dicht war, weil ein LKW Fahrer auf der A2 unplanmäßig Pause gemacht hat...(eigentlich 2 LKW Fahrer - damit auch artig beide Richtungen gesperrt werden konnten!)


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2010)

ok 

habt ihr das gehört? meine oma hat mir was von verschwundenem Biker im Harz erzählt  !


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> habt ihr das gehört? meine oma hat mir was von verschwundenem Biker im Harz erzählt  !



Also entweder deine Ommma hat dich mächtig verarscht, um dir das teure und gefährliche Hobby auszureden 
oder sie meinte den Biker, der von 8 Wölfen beim uphill eingekreist und 
einschl. Camelbak und MTB aufgefressen wurde...

Man hat nur noch die Alu-Nippel seiner DT Swiss Felgen gefunden... 

Geile Story

Later
chucki_bo, der sich NICHT mehr in den Harz traut ...


----------



## OPCTorsten (24. Juni 2010)

nicht so wirklich witzig

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469424


allerdings kann ich die Reaktion schon irgendwie nachvollziehen das es ja leider immer wieder viele Fakes auf diesen Gebiet gibt. Nur dieses mal leider nicht


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Juni 2010)

OPCTorsten schrieb:


> nicht so wirklich witzig
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469424
> 
> ...



Hört sich tatsächlich nach einem tragischen Fall an. Kann soweit alles vorgefallen sein. Sturz, körperliche Schwierigkeiten (H-Infarkt ...) oder auch die "ich war noch niemals in NY- ich mach mich heimlich auf den Weg midlife-crisis "... 

Hoffen wir das beste ...


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7299949&postcount=20 !!!!!


----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juni 2010)

war jemand von euch am sonntag um ca. 15.30uhr mit einem großen bulli auf dem parkplatz unter der wittekinsburg? stand irgendwas mit events drauf.

nen bike stand da auch daneben. meine es war ein scott spark oder scale.


----------



## kris. (16. Juli 2010)

Soooo, Freunde der Nacht. Ich bin dann mal für 2 Wochen im Urlaub und offline.
Macht mit den Wald schön unsicher und seid im Forum nett zueinander. 

ride on!
kris.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2010)

Schönen Urlaub! - wo geht's hin?


----------



## kris. (16. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub! - wo geht's hin?


 
Danke! Nach Schweden 

und wech...


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2010)

da will ich auch hin  bei mir geht's in der 2ten Augustwoche nach Dk, wie immer  
Mein Schwede muss auch mal nach Schweden zurück 


Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2010)

Brauchen wir den Fr & Dh - Thread? was meint ihr?


PS: Ich finde's gut Rene, das du Initiative ergreifst


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2010)

ich würde sagen du legst für jede plz einen thread an. und dann noch unterteilt in cc, am, fr, dh, rr.

dann ist hier bestimmt mehr los!


----------



## Klappenkarl (17. Juli 2010)

Mal als kleines Schmankerl: http://www.nw-news.de/owl/3656897_Mountainbiker_bauen_illegale_Pisten_im_Wald.html 

... es ist wie immer, einige wenige ziehen die ganze Szene in den Dreck. Leute, falls ihr hier am mitlesen seid, schnappt euch ein NRW Tiket und ab nach Winterberg, da könnt ihr euch austoben.


----------



## poekelz (17. Juli 2010)

Na das wär doch was für den "Secret Spot" Thread gewesen 

Die dort angesprochene Strecke gibt es (in div. Ausbaustufen) schon seit eingien Jahren. 
Am Anfang war es nur ein gebauter Trail, der von einem Weg in der Nähe des Kamms nach Norden runter ging und mit etwas Fahrtechnik mit jedem (guten) Bike gefahren werden konnte.  Mit der Zeit ist das aber völlig abgedreht, da dort einige versucht haben eine World Cup DH Strecke in den Wald zu zimmern und zu graben. Logisch dass das dann jedem Blinden auffällt und ein Riegel davor geschoben wird.

Leider wirkt sich sowas dann immer negativ auf das Image aller Mountainbiker aus.

CU
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (17. Juli 2010)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Mal als kleines Schmankerl: http://www.nw-news.de/owl/3656897_Mountainbiker_bauen_illegale_Pisten_im_Wald.html
> 
> ... es ist wie immer, einige wenige ziehen die ganze Szene in den Dreck. Leute, falls ihr hier am mitlesen seid, schnappt euch ein NRW Tiket und ab nach Winterberg, da könnt ihr euch austoben.



Oh,Ohhh . Porta Westfalica -- illegale Strecken ... und Ärger mit den Behörden.... 

Mir schwant böses... das hatten wirdoch hier schon vor einem halben , dreiviertel Jahr. Und da hörte ich sowas aus der Ecke Porta wie ... _*die Pisten müssen gerockt werden*_... Immer weiter so mit den DH Sessions....

Da werden einige einfach nicht schlau .... zum :kotz:

chucki_bo


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juli 2010)

Zum :kotz:... eine Piste weniger in Porta!
Gut, dass es Leute gibt, die bemüht sind, eine gewisse Streckenvielfalt zu erhalten. Eine Streckenvielfalt, die von vielen Bikern aus allen Ecken OWLs geschätzt und gerne gefahren wird.
CC-Pisten mögen ja Spaß machen, aber die genügen den DH/FR-Fahrern nicht.

Mein Respekt geht an jene, die sich aktuell im Wesergebirge bemüht haben. Leider war die Wahl des Streckenverlaufs wohl nicht der Günstigste... und somit wurde die neue Linie zunichte gemacht.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe nur dass die strecken zwischen kaiser und bergkirchen erhalten bleiben.

was da in diesem/letzten jahr neu geschaffen wurde, nimmt hoffentlich keine größeren ausmaßen, und damit den unmut der besitzer, an.

spaß machen die strecken nämlich.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2010)

soll ich den spontan mit dem tourenthread zusammenpacken? beiträge würden erhalten bleiben ...


----------



## poekelz (21. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> soll ich den spontan mit dem tourenthread zusammenpacken? beiträge würden erhalten bleiben ...



Yo, mach  ma´ !

Ist doch egal ob SPONTAN oder mit 2-3 Tagen Vorlauf.

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## Peter88 (21. Juli 2010)

das würde es übersichtlicher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (26. Juli 2010)

Mein Lieblingsthread ist momentan ja der OWL - Sessionthread DH&FR!!

Nachdem *Ins4n3* einfach nur einen Fred zum Verabreden wollte (was ich persönlich für diese Kategorie auch für sinnvoll halte), ist die bisherige Eintragstatistik einfach großartig!!

Von bislang *10* Einträgen sind ganze 2 vom Verfasser mit der 
Bitte dort doch Termine zum Verabreden einzustellen --> also das, wofür 
der Fred auch eingerichtet wurde.

Dann gibt 3 (30%), die sich erstmal ein wenig über das Wort Session 
auslassen (ich auch, sorry aber ich konnte auch nicht anders)... also eigentlich sinnfrei.

Der Kracher ist aber, das bislang 5 (50%) völlig zwangfrei (mal wieder) das 
Thema umgesägte Bäume, wilde Trails, secret spots (meine neue
Lieblingsfloskel) zum Thema haben....

Weiter so.... es ist einfach so schön kurzweilig bei den FR / DH.... 

Ach ja : Es gibt noch nicht einen Verabredungseintrag.... 

Ich sollte nicht frotzeln, aber beim Lesen des Threads konnte ich nicht 
anders. Zu schön ....

Later
chucki_bo!


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2010)

Moin,

ist bei euch alles trocken geblieben? Bei mir in Alswede laufen die von LK kommenden Bäche über alle Wiesen hinweg. 
Im Mietshaus in Lübbecke (Nähe Ortsausgang Richtung Stockhausen) stand das Wasser. Da war das Regenüberlaufbecken gnadenlos überfüllt.
Später kann ich euch etwas zu Eilhausen sagen ...


Auf trockene Füße

Jens


----------



## kris. (27. August 2010)

ich wohn am berg, bei mir läuft das nur alles vorbei um dann die täler zu überfluten 
gestern um 19:30h in bielefeld gewesen, da war land-unter. 30 km/h, scheibenwischer auf stufe 2 und trotzdem höchstens die hälfte gesehen...

das wird ne schlammschlacht am sonntag bei den 3h-von-detmold.
@gooni  schon die schwimmflügel eingepackt?!?


----------



## Ulrich-40 (27. August 2010)

Wasser?

Also in Lübbecke direkt am Berg fließt es reichlich. Ich wohne an einer Straße mit Neigung (relativ nah am Wald), da saust es zum Glück nur auf der Straße vorbei. - vermutlich Richtung Alswede 

Berufsbedingt ist das alles weniger lustig, weil die Telefone im Büro ohne Ende klingeln.

Mittwoch - war das schon letzte Woche Mittwoch? - bin ich ne Stunde zum Warturm rauf und so - so zwischen 17.00 und 18.00 Uhr - da hat`s gegossen wie aus Kübeln - aber das hatte auch was. 

Ulli


----------



## gooni11 (27. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> ich wohn am berg, bei mir läuft das nur alles vorbei um dann die täler zu überfluten
> gestern um 19:30h in bielefeld gewesen, da war land-unter. 30 km/h, scheibenwischer auf stufe 2 und trotzdem höchstens die hälfte gesehen...
> 
> das wird ne schlammschlacht am sonntag bei den 3h-von-detmold.
> @gooni  schon die schwimmflügel eingepackt?!?



Kris
Wenn es so weitergeht wirst du mich Sonntag lange.. SEHR LANGE suchen müssen.
Rennen hin oder her.... nicht im Regen für mich.
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2010)

@ ulli: ja das Wasser geht alles nach Alswede, da stehen jetzt die Wiesen unter Wasser.

@ gooni: stell dich nicht so an


----------



## OWL-Rider (27. August 2010)

Sagt mal wie sieht es denn da mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den 3h-von-Detmold aus? Ich selbst hab z.B. null Rennerfahrung, ist das daher ein gutes Einsteiger-Rennen oder gibts da eher andere Veranstaltungen bei denen man sich zuerst die Hörner abstoßen sollte? 

Veranstaltungstechnisch hab ich bisher nur an der Bielefelder Mountainbike-Tour auf dem Johannesberg teilgenommen, die allerdings seit 2003 nicht mehr stattfindet. War in dem Sinne eigentlich kein Rennen, wobei ich wie auch viele andere die Veranstaltung trotzdem sehr ernst genommen haben.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

die strecke in detmold geht zwar schön rauf und runter, aber schwierigkeitstechnisch durchaus machbar.

komm vorbei. wird sicher ne menge spaß!


----------



## OWL-Rider (27. August 2010)

Klingt gut, werde je nach Wetterlage vorbeistrampeln. Allerdings schau ich mir das Rennen dieses Jahr noch vom Streckenrand an!


----------



## kris. (27. August 2010)

wir können ja einen owl-gruppen besucher-treffpunkt veranstalten. dann sieht man sich auch mal in real


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL-Rider (27. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> wir können ja einen owl-gruppen besucher-treffpunkt veranstalten. dann sieht man sich auch mal in real


 
Ich wäre dabei! 

(Es sei denn es schüttet aus Kübeln, da lohnt sich die Anreise aus Bielefeld nicht unbedingt, zumal ich eigentlich auch zum Airport-Fest im PB-Lippstadt wollte. Aber bei "normalem" Regen wäre ich trotzdem mit von der Partie.)


----------



## gooni11 (27. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!
> 
> (Es sei denn es schüttet aus Kübeln, da lohnt sich die Anreise aus Bielefeld nicht unbedingt, zumal ich eigentlich auch zum Airport-Fest im PB-Lippstadt wollte. Aber *bei "normalem" Regen *wäre ich trotzdem mit von der Partie.)



Wie geil ist der denn bitte......


----------



## gooni11 (27. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ ulli: ja das Wasser geht alles nach Alswede, da stehen jetzt die Wiesen unter Wasser.
> 
> @ *gooni: stell dich nicht so an*



Jaaaa ich fahr mit.... DANKE ..


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist der denn bitte......



Naja son Standardregen halt. Jedenfalls nicht so ein Unwetter wie Donnerstag Abend. Da dachte ich Petrus steht mit nem Kärcher da oben und will die Lipper wegspülen!  ... als Bielefelder horcht man da natürlich auf wenn die im Radio auch noch sagen, in Bad Salzuflen hat ein Tornado gewütet. Juhu, jetzt können die Kinder wieder auf die Straße und man kann sich morgens wieder ins Auto setzen ohne Angst haben zu müssen, das die rollenden Hindernisse aus Lippe den Weg zur Arbeit erschweren. Aber Freitag Morgen dann die Ernüchterung, LIPPER! Naja, Unkraut vergeht nicht!  ... lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bei solchem Wetter bin ich jedenfalls morgen nicht vor Ort! Aber das Risiko ist ja zum Glück relativ gering.

Hmm, sind hier eigentlich Lipper anwesend?


----------



## gooni11 (28. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Naja son Standardtegen halt. Jedenfalls nicht so ein Unwetter wie Donnerstag Abend. Da dachte ich Petrus steht mit nem Kärcher da oben und will die Lipper wegspülen!  ... als Bielefelder horcht man da natürlich auf wenn die im Radio auch noch sagen, in Bad Salzuflen hat ein Tornado gewütet. Juhu, jetzt können die Kinder wieder auf die Straße und man kann sich morgens wieder ins Auto setzen ohne Angst haben zu müssen, das die rollenden Hindernisse aus Lippe den Weg zur Arbeit erschweren. Aber Freitag Morgen dann die Ernüchterung, LIPPER! Naja, Unkraut vergeht nicht!  ... lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bei solchem Wetter bin ich jedenfalls morgen nicht vor Ort! Aber das Risiko ist ja zum Glück relativ gering.
> 
> Hmm, sind hier eigentlich Lipper anwesend?



 JA..... und ich wohne sogar in Lipperreihe... 
passt schon..
mfg
dafür machste dann morgen schöne Bilder von mir!!


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> JA..... und ich wohne sogar in Lipperreihe...
> passt schon..
> mfg
> dafür machste dann morgen schöne Bilder von mir!!



Alles klar!


----------



## Domme02 (28. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Hmm, sind hier eigentlich Lipper anwesend?



klar doch!!! 
Wegen der Strecke musst du dir kein Sorgen machen. Die ist technisch wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll. Kannst dir mit meinem Video schonmal ein Bild machen. Die Strecke wird in etwa so sein-> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/8003

...bis morgen in Detmold!


----------



## kris. (28. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Hmm, sind hier eigentlich Lipper anwesend?



so. jetzt würd ich dir den schirm eh nicht mehr halten 

bin dann morgen so gegen 10 uhr am johanettental.
schon jemand ne idee für nen treffpunkt?


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> so. jetzt würd ich dir den schirm eh nicht mehr halten
> 
> bin dann morgen so gegen 10 uhr am johanettental.
> schon jemand ne idee für nen treffpunkt?



Bin leider nicht ortskundig, versuche aber auch gegen 10 Uhr vor Ort zu sein. Man erkennt mich an der roten Rose in der Hemdtasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Man erkennt mich an der roten Rose in der Hemdtasche.



DAS will ich sehen! 

mich erkennt man am orangen fleece-pullover unter der schwarzen goretex-jacke.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2010)

mich erkennt ihr an meinem rad. jetzt aber mit xtr kurbel.
kleidung komplett schwarz. bis auf die weißen socken.
wenns regnet habe ich nen langarmtrikot mit der auftrift flughafen köln bonn an.


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

... abgesehen von der roten Rose trage ich entweder ein langärmliges Team-Alpecin-Trikot oder eine Marin-Jacke in purple.


----------



## kris. (28. August 2010)

termin-änderung. schlage erst gegen 10:30h uhr auf. aber so weitläufig ist das areal ja nicht


----------



## gooni11 (28. August 2010)

Mich erkennt ihr an dem MTB..... 
Steppenwolf Fully Weiß Blau!!
mfg


----------



## OWL-Rider (28. August 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit Parkplätzen aus? Kann man da direkt auf dem Gelände der Lebenshilfe Detmold parken oder wo stell ich mein Auto am besten ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. August 2010)

direkt auf dem gelände ist kein platz, aber in der strasse davor. und wenn du von der hornschen strasse (also der hauptverkehrsstrasse) nicht zur lebenshilfe abbiegst sondern in die strasse gegenüber findest du auch nen platz am strassenrand.
hier mal der versuch mit google-maps:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...51.928012,8.891019&spn=0.004453,0.011362&z=17

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2010)

Moin
Also..... Straße naß.... Nieselregen... Himmel dunkelblau bis dunkelgraue Wolken.
Auch wenn es mir so RICHTIG stinkt.
Für mich kein 3Sdt Rennen bei diesem Wetter.
Ich bin doch nicht völlig bescheuert..... DRECKSWETTER!
mfg


----------



## kris. (29. August 2010)

hmmm, aso ich würde ja wenisens mein zeug ins auto werfen und als zuschauer vorbeischauen. vor ort kannst du es dir dann immer noch überlegen.
aktuell (10:25h) scheint hier nämlich die sonne...


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> hmmm, aso ich würde ja wenisens mein zeug ins auto werfen und als zuschauer vorbeischauen. vor ort kannst du es dir dann immer noch überlegen.
> aktuell (10:25h) scheint hier nämlich die sonne...



 Ja .... hier JETZT auch!..
So hab ich dann heut wieder mal alles falsch gemacht was ich falsch machen konnte.

Wünsch EUCH aber viel Spaß.. viel Erfolg und kommt gesund wieder.
Ach ... und BILDER WILL ICH SEHEN...!!!
mfg

Ich könnt heulen.... es schein echt die Sonne ....NOCH!


----------



## rocky29 (29. August 2010)

....hier gibt es schon mal ein Paar, konnte leider nicht bis zum Ende bleiben.

























Eine kleine Galerie gibt es hier:

http://www.lichtbilder.biz/index.ph...d=./fotos/005_Sport/002_3_Stunden_von_Detmold

Vielleicht findet sich ja der eine oder andere wieder.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2010)

2ter mit nummer 164 ist malte 21 ...


----------



## kris. (29. August 2010)

hrrrrgrrrrrr
ich hätte ja auch gerne ein paar bilder beigesteuert, aber diese sch§#$$!!!!!!!!!! blöde kompaktcamera hat wieder nur unscharfe bilder gemacht.


----------



## OWL-Rider (29. August 2010)

Sooo Jungs, dann sagt mal Eure Startnummern an und die von denen die oben mitgemischt haben. Sind rund 700 Fotos geworden. Das bearbeiten wird ein paar Tage dauern, daher würde ich Eure Fotos vorziehen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## gooni11 (29. August 2010)

Moin
Ich war ja nur kurz da um mich davon zu überzeugen das es tatsächlich NICHT regnet in Detmold.... ich Arsch ..ich doofes . 
AAAABER einen konnte ich in der kuzen Zeit erspähen.....

mfg



 Wers ist sach ich nich ...soll er selbst sagen.....


----------



## kris. (29. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Sooo Jungs, dann sagt mal Eure Startnummern an und die von denen die oben mitgemischt haben. Sind rund 700 Fotos geworden. Das bearbeiten wird ein paar Tage dauern, daher würde ich Eure Fotos vorziehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



hmmm, wo haste dich denn rumgetrieben? mir ist gar kein alpecin trikot oder eine marin jacke begegnet.
ne rose hab ich auch nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2010)

war ich dann wohl.

bin sogar ganz überraschend 2. der herren geworden.
da habe ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet, da es nach einer stunde nur noch bergab ging.

startnummer 95


----------



## kris. (29. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> war ich dann wohl.
> 
> bin sogar ganz überraschend 2. der herren geworden.
> da habe ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet, da es nach einer stunde nur noch bergab ging.
> ...



glückwunsch! wieviel runden hast du geschafft?


----------



## OWL-Rider (29. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> hmmm, wo haste dich denn rumgetrieben? mir ist gar kein alpecin trikot oder eine marin jacke begegnet.
> ne rose hab ich auch nicht gesehen



War doch nicht zu übersehen, ne lila-farbige Marin-Jacke, war nonstop am knipsen. 2x im Wald und zuletzt relativ am Anfang der Strecke, direkt an dem großen Feld. Stand vor den 2 Jungs die euch immer angefeuert und applaudiert haben. Die Rose muß ich irgenwo auf der Strecke verloren haben.


----------



## OWL-Rider (29. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> war ich dann wohl.
> 
> bin sogar ganz überraschend 2. der herren geworden.
> da habe ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet, da es nach einer stunde nur noch bergab ging.
> ...



Auch von mir Glückwunsch! ... suche mal schnell Deine Fotos raus!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2010)

13 
bin 2-3 min vor ablauf der zeit nochmal durchs ziel und habe in der runde sogar noch 2 leute überholt. überrundet noch einige mehr.


----------



## kris. (29. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> War doch nicht zu übersehen, ne lila-farbige Marin-Jacke, war nonstop am knipsen. 2x im Wald und zuletzt relativ am Anfang der Strecke, direkt an dem großen Feld. Stand vor den 2 Jungs die euch immer angefeuert und applaudiert haben. Die Rose muß ich irgenwo auf der Strecke verloren haben.



okay. so weit bin ich nicht hoch gelaufen während das rennen lief. bin ja diesmal nicht gefahren. dachte ich seh dich irgendwo im start/ziel-raum...

machst du noch ne galerie auf flickr oder ähnlichem?


----------



## kris. (29. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> 13



die zahl kenn ich...


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> die zahl kenn ich...



... manchmal habe ich dann sogar an einem freitag geburstag.


----------



## OWL-Rider (29. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> machst du noch ne galerie auf flickr oder ähnlichem?



Jepp, nur kann das noch bis nächste Woche dauern. Werde ne Galerie auf meiner HP (www.paterok-design.de) veröffentlichen. 
Hab nur die Woche viel um die Ohren (Fußballtraining etc.). Auf flickr kann ich anschließend aber auch noch die besten Pics hochladen. 
Hier erstmal die von k_star: _(sind nicht alle scharf geworden aber bevor sie aussortiert werden stelle ich sie trotzdem mal rein)_


Admin: Bilder für Übersichtlichkeit entfernt, sie gibt es weiterhin hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (29. August 2010)

Hi,

hab den OWL-Rider wohl gesehen.
Meine Nr. war die 135.
Daanke!!!

Gruß Udo


----------



## kris. (30. August 2010)

und was erkennt der aufmerksame beobachter?!
k_star kauft bei bob-shop


----------



## OWL-Rider (30. August 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab den OWL-Rider wohl gesehen.
> Meine Nr. war die 135.
> ...


 

Alles klar, Fotos folgen morgen am frühen Nachmittag!


----------



## Jannik. (30. August 2010)

Ich werde nächste Woche von Di bis Do im Harz sein, wollen wir mal hoffen, dass ich da auch ein paar Fotos machen kann. Kennt sich jemand dort aus? Ich wollte einen Tag mal im Bikepark Hahnenklee vorbei schauen, mal sehen, was ich da so fahren kann, habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Bikeparks. Vom Material muss ich mich zum Glück nicht auf mein Hardtail verlassen, haben nen Hotel gefunden was vom 180mm Federweg v+h bis zum Marathon Fully alles da hat ;-)
Wie ist das eigentlich mit Sicherheitsausrüstung? Kann man sich Knie-, Ellenbogen- und Rückenschützer und Fullface bei Bikeparks auch leihen?


----------



## kris. (30. August 2010)

Jannik. schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit Sicherheitsausrüstung? Kann man sich Knie-, Ellenbogen- und Rückenschützer und Fullface bei Bikeparks auch leihen?


 
jepp. kein problem. kuckst du hier: http://bike-park-hahnenklee.de/
bleib heile und bring uns schöne bilder mit


----------



## Jannik. (30. August 2010)

Jetzt muss ich nur hoffen, dass die Bude bis spätestens Donnerstag wieder auf hat. Laut Internetseite hats denen wohl etwas die Trails verregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. August 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> und was erkennt der aufmerksame beobachter?!
> k_star kauft bei bob-shop



trikot und hose dürfte ich dort gekauft haben.
top laden! schnelle lieferung und problemloser umtausch, reklamation ...

@ OWL-Rider 
danke für die vielen bilder. echt klasse!


----------



## kris. (30. August 2010)

habs an der flasche erkannt. davon stehen bei uns auch zwei rum ;-)


----------



## OWL-Rider (30. August 2010)

@ gooni

Sag mal kann es sein das einer von euren Verkäufern in Detmold mitgefahren ist? Son großer Blonder mit nem Fuji. Irgendwie kam 
der mir bekannt vor. Und dann würde mich noch interessieren was bei Euch die Montage einer kompletten Scheiben-Bremsanlage kosten würde. (mit Leitungen verlegen etc.)

Gruß
Lars


----------



## gooni11 (30. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> @ gooni
> 
> *Sag mal kann es sein das einer von euren Verkäufern in Detmold mitgefahren ist? Son großer Blonder mit nem Fuji*. Irgendwie kam
> der mir bekannt vor. Und dann würde mich noch interessieren was bei Euch die Montage einer kompletten Scheiben-Bremsanlage kosten würde. (mit Leitungen verlegen etc.)
> ...



Jep... das war Frank Kickert. Lizenzfahrer .... auch einer von den B.O.C leuten die Ironie an (keine Ahnung) haben   Ironie aus
Scheibenbremse Montieren..? Hast du denn Naben dafür bzw Laufräder?
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (30. August 2010)

Bla Bla gooni  

gut das wir uns verstehen


----------



## Domme02 (30. August 2010)

@OWL-Rider 
meine Startnummer war die 58. 
Ich bin übrigens der, der gefragt hat ob du den Parkplatz gefunden hast.


----------



## gooni11 (30. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bla Bla gooni
> 
> gut das wir uns verstehen



Witzischkeit kennt kaaine Grenzen... Witzischkaait kennt kaain Padon..(flöt..triller...)
Klar verstehen wir uns.... und wenn nicht bleibst DU einfach weg..


----------



## OWL-Rider (30. August 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Scheibenbremse Montieren..? Hast du denn Naben dafür bzw Laufräder?
> mfg



Jepp. Momentan ist noch die Acid Juicy 3 montiert. Hab aber die Möglichkeit günstig ne neue Magura Marta SL Magnesium 2010 zu kaufen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem Modell? Alternativ hatte ich mich noch für die FRM DBR 250, die Hope Tech V2 und die SRAM/Avid XX interessiert. Aber die Marta könnte ich halt am günstigen bekommen. Scheint mir von den genannten wahrscheinlich auch die beste zu sein, oder?


----------



## OWL-Rider (30. August 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @OWL-Rider
> meine Startnummer war die 58.
> Ich bin übrigens der, der gefragt hat ob du den Parkplatz gefunden hast.



Ich weis! ;-) Werde Deine Fotos morgen zusammen mit denen von Udo reinstellen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## OWL-Rider (31. August 2010)

Sooooo, wie versprochen die Fotos von tangoba und domme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (31. August 2010)

Ich wünsche mir die 186 und die 164 

Die bilder sind echt toll geworden!


----------



## gooni11 (31. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Jepp. Momentan ist noch die Acid Juicy 3 montiert. Hab aber die Möglichkeit günstig ne neue Magura Marta SL Magnesium 2010 zu kaufen. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem Modell? Alternativ hatte ich mich noch für die FRM DBR 250, die Hope Tech V2 und die SRAM/Avid XX interessiert. Aber die Marta könnte ich halt am günstigen bekommen. Scheint mir von den genannten wahrscheinlich auch die beste zu sein, oder?



Moin
DAS hättest du nicht sagen dürfen.... wie teuer ?? Woher??
Ich möchte die auch haben!!!

ICH kann dir die Bremse evt anbauen.. ist sie NEU ..Original verpackt ?!
Wenn ja ist auch Material zum Leitungen kürzen dabei .. deshalb die Frage.

Ich schick dir mal ne PN mit meiner TEL NR!
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2010)

@ peter

von dir gibts keine scharfen bilder, du warst einfach zu schnell!


----------



## OWL-Rider (31. August 2010)

Ok Peter, kannst haben! .. wie ist es denn ausgegangen? Hab die Siegerehrung nicht mehr mitbekommen und bisher noch keine Ergebnisse erfahren. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, war das doch ein Zweikampf zwischen Dir und dem Kollegen mit dem Rohloff-Bike, oder?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2010)

peter hat gewonnen! 
der rohloff fahrer ist zweiter geworden.

bis zum straßenanstieg waren sie wohl zusammen und dann hat peter gas gegeben.


----------



## OWL-Rider (31. August 2010)

Werde morgen Abend schon mal eine kleine Galerie mit ca. 80 Bildern online stellen. Den Link poste ich dann hier. Die restlichen Fotos folgen dann in der kommenden Woche.


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2010)

Dann werde ich hier ein wenig die Bilder für die Übersichtlichkeit rausnehmen, die stehen dann ja alle im Stream, falls ihr das genauso seht


----------



## Peter88 (31. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann werde ich hier ein wenig die Bilder für die Übersichtlichkeit rausnehmen, die stehen dann ja alle im Stream, falls ihr das genauso seht



on was für einen stream

mfg
peter


----------



## JENSeits (31. August 2010)

@ peter, für den es anscheinend zeit fürs bett ist:   unser Fotograf hier möchte einen Fotostream / Gallerie bei Flickr oder einen ähnlcihen Anbieter erstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie64 (31. August 2010)

Demnächst können wir das überaus wertvolle Fotowerk von OWL-rider auch auf unserer Site (bike-sport-Lippe) verlinken. Übrigens ist der Mann mit dem Rohloff-Bike mein alter Kumpel Ralf Kropp. Fährt auch Straßenrennen für den RRV Hameln.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2010)

@ OWL-Rider
du kannst dir den 18.09. schonmal vormerken. 
da findet das 8h rennen in barntrup rund ums wekido statt.

wie sieht das denn mit den nutzungsrechten der bilder aus?


----------



## gooni11 (31. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ OWL-Rider
> du kannst dir den 18.09. schonmal vormerken.
> da findet das 8h rennen in barntrup rund ums wekido statt.
> 
> wie sieht das denn mit den nutzungsrechten der bilder aus?



Wie sieht das denn mit einem TEAM von uns DAFÜR aus... dann komm ich auch zum Fahren... auch bei Regen!. Ehrenwort!
Aber allein will ich nicht.
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (31. August 2010)

ich wollte als einzelstarter fahren, da das rennen sonst nicht für die challenge gewertet wird.

nach den 3h von detmold sind die ersten beiden plätze jetzt aber fest, also könnte ich auch in einem team fahren. der erste platz ist schon länger vergeben, aber mein 2.platz ist jetzt auch gesichert.

letztes jahr bin ich mit starrgabel gestartet und durfte nach 4,5h aufgeben, da ich den lenker im downhill nicht mehr halten konnte.
dieses jahr wollte ich dann eigentlich den inneren schweinehund besiegen.

edit sagt:
mist, doch verrechnet!
muss erst die ergebnisse von detmold abwarten.


----------



## poekelz (1. September 2010)

Kann der Admin mal bitte die "zitierten Bilder" rausnehmen, der Threadaufbau nervt!!

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## OWL-Rider (1. September 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Kann der Admin mal bitte die "zitierten Bilder" rausnehmen, der Threadaufbau nervt!!
> 
> ALOHA
> Frank


 

Hab die Anzahl an Fotos mal reduziert!  ... heute Nachmittag/Abend gibt es eh den Link zur Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL-Rider (1. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ OWL-Rider
> du kannst dir den 18.09. schonmal vormerken.
> da findet das 8h rennen in barntrup rund ums wekido statt.
> 
> wie sieht das denn mit den nutzungsrechten der bilder aus?


 
Barntrup werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Hab da schon ne andere Verpflichtung! 

Was die Nutzungsrechte angeht so nehme ich das hier unter uns Bikern mal nicht so genau.  Jeder kann die Fotos gerne für den privaten Gebrauch (Homepage etc.) weiterverwenden. Über eine Nennung als Fotograf wäre ich bei einer Veröffentlichung trotzdem dankbar. (Fotograf: Lars Paterok) Im Gegenzug versehe ich die Fotos auch nicht mit meinem Copyright. Sollte jemand ein oder mehrere Fotos in größerer Qualität benötigen so kann ich ihm diese per Email zukommen lassen.


----------



## OWL-Rider (1. September 2010)

Hier nun der Link zur Galerie:

http://little-lions.jalbum.net/3stunden_detmold_2010/

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (2. September 2010)

schöne bilder...

das nachtrennen auf der burg sternberg könnte für dich als fotografen noch ganz interessant sein. gibt bestimmt schöne schattenspiele...


----------



## OWL-Rider (6. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> schöne bilder...
> 
> das nachtrennen auf der burg sternberg könnte für dich als fotografen noch ganz interessant sein. gibt bestimmt schöne schattenspiele...


 

Sorry, bin heute erst von meinem Kurzurlaub aus Thüringen zurück.

Wann und wo genau findet das denn statt? Die Burg sagt mir leider nichts.
Momentan sieht es aber so aus als wenn das bei mir mit Barntrup doch noch was wird.


----------



## kris. (6. September 2010)

Kurzes Zitat der challange4mtb.de:
"Nachtglühen Revival" 23. 10. 2010
Das "Nachtglühen Revival" ist, ähnlich wie der KamiCup, ein Sprintrennen über künstliche Hindernisse. Diesmal aber im historischen Gemäuer der Burg Sternberg im Extertal. Beleuchtet wird die Strecke wieder mit Lichtschläuchen, Fackeln und Feuertonnen. Das Konzept ist erprobt, aber die Location ist neu!


----------



## gooni11 (6. September 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Sorry, bin heute erst von meinem Kurzurlaub aus Thüringen zurück.
> 
> Wann und wo genau findet das denn statt? Die Burg sagt mir leider nichts.
> Momentan sieht es aber so aus als wenn das bei mir mit Barntrup doch noch was wird.



JUHUUUUU.... dann bekomm ich auch mal ein Bild von mir!!

Moin
Ich hab mich GESTERN dazu durchgerungen in einem 2er Team das 8std Rennen zu fahren!
Das bedeutet...... wenn ich ALLEIN bin bleib ich bei Regen auch schon mal zu haus so wie letztes mal.
AAABER... in einem Team hab ich nun einen Partner den ich NICHT hängen lass auch nicht wenn es regnet......
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2010)

cool, dann habe ich ja leute die mich bergauf schieben können.


----------



## OWL-Rider (6. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> JUHUUUUU.... dann bekomm ich auch mal ein Bild von mir!!
> mfg


 
Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, kein Problem!  ... sag mal, gehen die bei B.O.C. auch mal ans Telefon?!? In meinem heutigen Newsletter hatten die ein paar nette Specialized-Klamotten reduziert. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die auch in der Filiale verkauft werden. Naja, fahre evtl. mal auf gut Glück vorbei die Woche.


----------



## gooni11 (6. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> cool, dann habe ich ja leute die mich bergauf schieben können.



Ich denke du bist schneller .... du wirst uns schieben...


----------



## gooni11 (6. September 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, kein Problem!  ... sag mal, gehen die bei B.O.C. auch mal ans Telefon?!? In meinem heutigen Newsletter hatten die ein paar nette Specialized-Klamotten reduziert. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die auch in der Filiale verkauft werden. Naja, fahre evtl. mal auf gut Glück vorbei die Woche.



Selten....
Nimm mal die hier... ist der Hörer direkt an der Kasse.
mfg
0521/26090880

AAABER ich fahr jetzt eh hin... ich guck mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist schneller .... du wirst uns schieben...



bin doch einzelstarter!

für mich heisst es nur ankommen.


----------



## OWL-Rider (6. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Selten....
> Nimm mal die hier... ist der Hörer direkt an der Kasse.
> mfg
> 0521/26090880
> ...


 

Super, besten Dank! ... hoffentlich erwische ich die Bea nicht wieder
auf dem falschen Fuß! 

Sind übrigens morgen am WISA-Gelände um 20.30 Uhr. Nur falls Du Lust
und Zeit hast *und es nicht regnet!*


----------



## gooni11 (6. September 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Super, besten Dank! ... hoffentlich erwische ich die Bea nicht wieder
> auf dem falschen Fuß!
> 
> Sind übrigens morgen am WISA-Gelände um 20.30 Uhr. Nur falls Du Lust
> und Zeit hast *und es nicht regnet!*


Moin
Ich bin da wenn trocken.
Aber da ist es schon fast dunkel?!
mfg


----------



## OWL-Rider (6. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin da wenn trocken.
> Aber da ist es schon fast dunkel?!
> mfg



Fahren auch nicht sehr lang. Aber meistens quatschen wir noch ne Weile. Gegen 21.30 Uhr mach ich mich spätestens eh wieder auf den Heimweg.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2010)

leute, das lohnt sich doch gar nicht!

hat jemand was am freitag geplant?


----------



## OWL-Rider (6. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> leute, das lohnt sich doch gar nicht!



Naja, geht diesmal auch ausnahmsweise nicht ums MTB sondern um RC-Cars.


----------



## gooni11 (10. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> JUHUUUUU.... dann bekomm ich auch mal ein Bild von mir!!
> 
> Moin
> Ich hab mich GESTERN dazu durchgerungen *in einem 2er Team das 8std Rennen zu fahren!*Das bedeutet...... wenn ich ALLEIN bin bleib ich bei Regen auch schon mal zu haus so wie letztes mal.
> ...



Moin
Daraus wird nichts .... aber ich bin trotzdem da!
fahr aber nicht mit... nur gucken... ist auch nicht so anstrengend...
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (12. September 2010)

Jetzt will ich's aber wissen:

Ich habe hier jetzt an ein paar Sonntagen immer 2 MTB'ler am Kanal entlang fahren sehen. Allerdings wollte ich sie nicht ausm Schwung holen.

Wer kennt MTB'ler mittleren Alters mit einem Cube und einem Speiseeis? Schienen mir All Mountains bzw. Enduro's zusein.
Mehr Details machen gerade erstmal keinen Sinn.

Da die Beiden hier an meinem Haus quasi vorbeifahren, würde ich gerne wissen das die für Touren fahren. Kommen scheinen die Beiden immer aus Richtung Stockhausen/Lübbecke /Blasheim.



LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2010)

So Jungs und Mädels, ich habe jetzt ersmal ein paar Tage aus gesundheitlichen Gründen den ganzen Tag Zeit für das Forum. Also wenn euch was eingefallen bzw. aufgefallen ist, dann jetzt 
Auch an die Spamer, kommt ruhig her, ich warte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (13. September 2010)

erkältung oder lang gemacht?


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2010)

zum Glück nur Grippe. auch mal wieder ne willkommene Abwechlung nach über einem Jahrzehnt Abstinenz


----------



## kris. (13. September 2010)

komische hobbys hast du 
gute besserung!


----------



## JENSeits (13. September 2010)

danke


----------



## kris. (14. September 2010)

aber irgendwas stimmt bei dir nicht. wenn du weg bist brennt hier der busch, hast du ein paar tage zeit ist nix los


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2010)

tja, da muss ich wohl durch ... dafür kann ich meine Gedanken schweifen lassen und den ganzen Tag sinnlose, über Autos und MTB's handelnde Videos angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannik. (15. September 2010)

Ich hab mal ein paar Fotos vom Harz Urlaub hier hochgeladen. Bin momentan auch radfahrunfähig, aber geplant, nix wildes. Spätestens wenn ich ab Oktober in Stuttgart bin gehts wieder rund 
Urlaub war echt gut, Wetter war zwar *******, so dass jeder Trail eigentlich ein Bachlauf war, aber naja, hat man sich umso mehr auf die Dusche gefreut.
Gebiet ist echt super.
Wir sind zwei Tage gefahren, vier Touren, paar km, paar Höhenmeter, weiteres bei:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/691498
http://www.bikemap.net/route/691503
http://www.bikemap.net/route/691508
http://www.bikemap.net/route/691510
Bikes waren auch super. Aber ich glaube es wäre besser gewesen, mir kein teures Fully zu leihen, war echt geil mit dem Bikes, aber jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr auf meins 
Ansonsten war der Bikepark leider wegen Regen gesperrt, somit konnt ich da noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln. Die hatten jedoch ne kleine Teststrecke, war auch ganz lustig. Nasse Northshore ist *******, bin erstma sauber abgesegelt, war zum Glück nur nen Meter hoch.
Ansonsten, keine ernsthaften Blessuren, kleine Schürfwunden und nen Abdruck vom Zahnkranz in der Wade, aber ganz ohne Blut wäre ja auch langweilig.


----------



## poekelz (15. September 2010)

Cool wäre es wenn man auch was sehen könnte:

"Diese Route ist vom Ersteller als Testroute markiert und scheint daher in nicht auf den Kartenübersichten"

Frank


----------



## kris. (15. September 2010)

die tücken der modernen technik


----------



## OWL-Rider (15. September 2010)

Sagt mal ist von euch schon mal jemand bei Kalle´s MTB-Touren 
mitgefahren? Hab da gestern ein paar Videos bei Youtube gesehen.

Ansich waren da ein paar nette Locations bei, allerdings schienen 
das immer geschätzte 15-20 Fahrer gewesen zu sein und ob man in 
so großen Gruppen noch vernünftig touren kann, halte ich für fragwürdig!?!

Das Leistungsniveau unter den Fahrern war nämlich relativ unterschiedlich
(blutiger Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittener) würde ich sagen. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2010)

@ Lars:

Ich bin bei denen noch nicht mitgefahren, allerdings ist das eine ganz ganz nette Truppe 
Soweit ich weiß liegt da der Fokus auf Gruppenfahrten zu Spots, die dann gemeinsam befahren werden. 
Da gibt es einen passenden Thread. Ich spiele auch schon seid längerem mit dem Gedanken, da es mich sehr reizt und Hilter ja auch nicht weit ist!


----------



## ohropax (15. September 2010)

Hi,

ich fahre regelmässig bei Kalle mit. Samstags liegt die durchschnittliche Teilnehmerzahl wohl so bei 12-14, Mittwoch abends eher bei 8, zum Winter hin nochmals deutlich weniger. Prinzipiell ist das Leistungsniveau bei den Mittwochstouren höher, am Samstag muss an Steigungen doch des öfteren gewartet werden. Strecke und Leute sind aber immer nett und abwechslungsreich.

Im Vergleich zu den Untergründen, die ich vom Wiehengebirge und vom Teuto um Bielefeld/Oerlinghausen kenne, ist der Boden um Hilter und Bad Iburg deutlich schwieriger zu fahren, insbesondere bei Nässe die Sektionen mit weissem Kalkgestein und darauf befindlicher Matschschicht. Die Vielzahl von verschiedenen Bodentypen auf so kurzer Distanz kenne ich so von nirgendwo anders, ausser bei absoluter Trockenheit hat man eigentlich immer den falschen Reifen.

Vielleicht schaffst du es ja noch zu heute abend 18:40?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Jannik. (15. September 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cool wäre es wenn man auch was sehen könnte:
> 
> "Diese Route ist vom Ersteller als Testroute markiert und scheint daher in nicht auf den Kartenübersichten"
> 
> Frank



komisch, ich sehe die Route, obwohl ich nicht der Ersteller bin, mein Dad hat mir die Links geschickt.
Kann alles sehen, Länge, hm, und die Route in der Karte.
Hab den Satz so verstanden, dass sie nur in einer Übersicht aller Routen in der Region nicht auftaucht. Ich werde mich heute Abend mal mit meinem Dad dransetzen und das ändern.
Gruß,
Jannik


----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2010)

@ Marcus:   das klingt doch eigentlich ganz gut  Ich liege hier noch mit Grippe aber vllt schafft es ja Lars!  
Wielang sind die Touren ca? In welcher Zeit? Dann kann man sich besser drauf einstellen 


Danke!


----------



## OWL-Rider (15. September 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Marcus: das klingt doch eigentlich ganz gut  Ich liege hier noch mit Grippe aber vllt schafft es ja Lars!
> Wielang sind die Touren ca? In welcher Zeit? Dann kann man sich besser drauf einstellen
> 
> 
> Danke!


 
Bei mir wird das Mittwochs grundsätzlich nichts! Dann eher an einem
Samstag, wobei ich diesen Samstag ja nach Barntrup fahre.

Zudem muß ich morgen noch meinen neuen Laufradsatz in Münster
abholen (beim alten sind schon Bremsenscheiben und Ritzel demontiert),
daher bin ich zur Zeit nicht mobil! 

Ansonsten hätte ich allerdings auch Interesse dort mal mitzufahren. So 
wie Marcus schildert, klingt das vom Terrain her ja recht interessant. ...
und der Kalle (wenn das der Filmer bei den Videos ist) scheint auch
ganz lustig zu sein. Ich sag nur "CHICKENTRAIL" oder "S C H E I ß E, IST JA NIEMAND INS WASSER GEFALLEN!" 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## ohropax (15. September 2010)

Die Runden sind brutto, dh Parkplatz bis Parkplatz, im allgemeinen von 2.5h bis 3.5h und 20km bis 35km lang.

Die schnellste Runde, die ich bisher mitgefahren bin, war an einem lauen Mittwochsommerabend; dort haben wir 35km in nicht ganz 2h abgespult. Da dort auch wieder technische Segmente drin waren, sind wir andere Stellen demnzufolge quasi mit Renntempo gefahren. Dort hat sich für mich zum ersten mal wirklich negativ bemerktbar gemacht, dass ein Starr-Rad weniger Bodenhaftung hat, ich sag mal: Kurvendrifts ohne Gefälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL-Rider (15. September 2010)

Kann man die Touren auch mit Klickies mitfahren oder rätst Du in Anbetracht der einzelnen technischen Elemente (Treppen, Sprünge, etc.) eher zu Bärentatzen oder Plattformpedalen, Marcus?

Wäre eh mal was für ne Grundsatzdiskussion. Fahrt ihr im Teuto Klickies oder andere Systeme? Sicherlich hängt das auch von den Trails ab, aber selbst wenn ich nur auf dem Hermannsweg unterwegs bin nehme ich jedes Hindernis gerne mit.


----------



## kris. (15. September 2010)

also ich für meinen teil fahre klickies am hardtail. für 95% der wege im teuto passt das. 
bei kalle sind vielleicht kombi-pedale angebracht


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. September 2010)

Hi,

mit Klicks kann man alles fahren!
Ob Klicks oder Plattform hängt nur von der persönlichen Vorliebe ab.
Jeder sollte das fahren mit dem er am besten klarkommt 

Eine Grundsatzdiskussion brauchen wir daher nicht entfachen, da jeder was anderes sagt.

Ich z.B. fahre nur mit Klicks.
Ob am CC´ler, am Allmountian oder am Dh´ler ganz egal, hab überall Klicks dran.

Der JENSeits wird dagegen sagen das er lieber mit Plattform´s fährt 

Ist nunmal so.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Der JENSeits wird dagegen sagen das er lieber mit Plattform´s fährt



So's Recht! Ich bleibe dabei, es sei denn es gibt mal gescheite Schuhe für mich, dann würd ich's im Sommer mal antesten


----------



## OWL-Rider (15. September 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Ich z.B. fahre nur mit Klicks.
> Ob am CC´ler, am Allmountian oder am Dh´ler ganz egal, hab überall Klicks.



Hmm, das wäre mir nen bissl zu riskant. Fahre mit meinem CC'ler zwar auch ausschließlich Klicks, aber bei dem ein oder anderen Hindernis oder einer längeren steilen Treppe  kneife ich dann doch des öfteren. Zumal das Auslösen bei den Eggbeatern meiner Meinung nach nicht immer so einfach geht. Bei Shimano läßt sich zumindest noch die Auslösehärte einstellen. 
Zum Glück bin ich aber auch noch nicht in die Situation geraten (Überschlag oder ähnlich.) bei der mir die Klicks zum Verhängnis wurden.


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. September 2010)

Am Cc´ler und am AM hab ich Shimano XT Pedale.
Bei denen hab ich die Auslösehärte so hart wie mölich eingestellt. 

An meinem DH´ler hab ich jetzt Cranbrothers Mallet, als ich das erstmal damit gefahren bin war ich sehr verwundert wie leicht die Dinger lösen,
 vorallem weil mir vorher jemand sagte das die relativ hart wären.
Seitlich raus lösen sie viel zu weich finde ich. Man merkt kaum einen Übergang von noch "Bewegungsfreiheit" zum schon am "Ausklicken".

Kommt daher das ich so an Shimano gewöhnt bin. 
Die haben seitlich einen sehr definierten Punkt ab wann man beginnt auszusteigen.

Dafür hab ich bei Crankbrothers das Gefühl das man nach oben reißen kann wie man will, die gehen wohl nicht auf
Etwas störend ist das man eben nichts einstellen kann.

@JENSeits: Auch für dich gibts gescheite, passende Schuhe

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## poekelz (16. September 2010)

Ich kann mich Sgt.Green nur anschließen!
Klickies kann man immer fahren, auch auf sehr technischen Singles. Wenn´s mich mal zerlegt hat, haben die Pedale immer ausgelöst und auch in "beinahe Situationen" bin ich immer rechtzeitig rausgekommen. Ich fühle mich sogar sicherer wenn ich "fest" mit dem Rad verbunden bin und z.B. bei Sprüngen meiner Meinung nach mehr Kontrolle über das Gesamtpaket habe.

Ich fahre auch an allen meinen Rädern mit Clickies:

Exustar E-PM25ti am Liteville, Shimano SPD am RR und einseitige Klickies am Stadtrad (MTB-HT), alle Pedale sind SPD kompatibel, so kann ich meine Schuhe unabhängig vom Rad anziehen. Das Stadtrad für den Weg zur Arbeit und in den Biergarten  fahre ich auch mit normalen Schuhen, daher einseitige Pedale.

Aber Grundsatzdiskussion überflüssig - jeder wie der mag und kann 

Aloha
Frank


----------



## OWL-Rider (16. September 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Aber Grundsatzdiskussion überflüssig - jeder wie der mag und kann
> 
> Aloha
> Frank


 
Ok ok, dann will ich mal nichts gesagt haben! 

Deine Aussage, die von Sgt. Green und Kris zeigen mir das ich in der ein oder anderen Situation vielleicht doch mehr auf die Klickies vertrauen sollte. Dachte immer das die Mehrheit Klickies ausschließlich bei Touren und CC-Race fährt und bei anspruchsvolleren Trails auf andere Systeme ausweicht. ... aber dem ist ja anscheinend nicht so. 
Hat denn jemand von euch schon mal bei bikelounge diesen Advanced II-Kurs mitgemacht? Die empfehlen ja Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner. Mich würde interessieren ob bei diesem Kurs für nen Gelegenheitstourer wie mich Klickies auch noch empfehlenswert sind. Ich weiß ja leider nicht wie anspruchsvoll die einzelnen Sektionen sind, aber wenn die schon ne Schutzausrüstung empfehlen!?


----------



## Peter88 (18. September 2010)

mal was anderes:


Am wochende ist XC Buli in saalhausen. da ich meine saison vorzeitig bendet habe fahre ich nur zu flaschen reichen und anfeuern runter

will wer mit bzw. hat noch einen platz im pkw frei?

wollte das u 19 so ne stunde vor dem u19 rennen da sein und anschließend noch damen und herrenrennen schauen

gruß
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (18. September 2010)

Ich fahre bei Kalle eigentlich alles mit Clickies. Ich klicke höchstens mal aus, wenn feucht+steinig+steilst zusammen kommt und ich dabei 'gemütliche' Leute vor mir habe, denn mit meinem SSP brauchts bei schwierigen Untergründen schon ein gewisses Mindesttempo.


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

So nachdem ich jetzt lange genug vergebens gewartet habe, hier noch einmal der Aufruf:

"Ich brauche eure Hilfe für eine legale Strecke!" Ich suche noch Terrain und deren Besitzer, damit ich auf ihn und die Stadt zugehen kann!


Bitte.

Jens


----------



## Ulrich-40 (20. September 2010)

Hallo Jens,

wieder fit?

Fast hätte ich mich Samstag nach Rödinghausen getraut ....
ging dann aber doch nicht. Die Trails kenne ich gar nicht. Logisch, wenn man selten über Neue Mühle hinaus fährt.

Wald - was hast Du denn im Sinn - Eine Idee Waldbesitzer hätte ich - ist aber seeeehr vage.

Rechtliches - hast Du Dich schon schlau gemacht wie das mit der Haftung läuft? Der Waldbesitzer wird wenig Lust haben eine Strecke - wie auch immer geartet - zu dulden und dann ggfs. bei Stürzen in Haftung genommen zu werden. Muß so ein Ding womöglich eingezäunt werden?

Viele Grüße

Ulli

Kleiner Witz am Rande:
neulich sind wir zu mehreren gefahren und einer sagte: "wißt ihr schon, daß der Wurzeltrail gepflastert wird? die Steine liegen da schon!"  einer hat´s voll geglaubt und sich ein bischen aufgeregt. Erst als ich dann noch gesagt hab, daß der ganze im Wald drumrum auch beschildert werden soll, isses aufgefallen - da hieß es dann aber doch: duck und weg ....


----------



## kris. (20. September 2010)

wegen der haftung sollte doch der DIMB weiter helfen können. ich denke da sollte es eine möglichkeit geben das der grundstücksbesitzer von der haftung befreit wird und das man das mit benutzen der strecke anerkennt...


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

Hallo Ulli,

nein ich bin noch nicht wieder fit aber für hochschieben und runterrollen hat's doch gereicht  gut das ich endlich alleine autofahren darf 

bzgl. der Strecke: schau dochmal im "Projekt legale Strecke"-Thread rein


----------



## chucki_bo (20. September 2010)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> Kleiner Witz am Rande:
> neulich sind wir zu mehreren gefahren und einer sagte: "wißt ihr schon, daß der Wurzeltrail gepflastert wird? .



Apropos gepflastert.... 

JENSeits: Der BarreTrail ist gepflastert mit "Geröll". Der Weg ist mächtig ausgewaschen von den starken Regenfällen der letzten Wochen. Nach Urlaub und anderen Aktivitäten sowie Auswärtstouren sind wir gestern mal wieder die beliebten Heimattrails gefahren. Wenns Dir langweilig als "Kranker" ist, kannste ja mal die Wege wieder schnell machen. Oder - was auch geht - noch mehr Steine dahin. Dann ist er eben nicht mehr schnell, sondern schön ruppig. Geht auch...  - Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

Danke!
Wie genau soll ich mir das vorstellen? Sind Steine den Berg runtergespült worden oder haben die da etwas "abgeladen"? Du sprichst doch nicht vom "geteerten" Stück der Waldautobahn?!
Wer hat eigentlich den Kicker ruiniert? Der war so schön ....


----------



## poekelz (20. September 2010)

Im konkreten Fall des BT sieht es so aus, dass sich an der Betonbrücke (kurz vor dem Kicker) der alte Flußlauf geteilt hat und nun auch über den Weg (ja das geht tatsächlich!), also rechts und links am Beton vorbei fließt. 

Also gerade drüberballern und gleich auf den Kicker zu, ist zur Zeit nicht mehr.

Im oberen Teil sind die üblichen Erosionsspuren jetzt noch tiefer, in der Mitte hat sich nichts großartig verändert.

Ansonsten ist einiges an Erde die Wege runtergekommen und dort wo Steine im Untergrund waren, schauen die jetzt noch weiter raus - fast Alpenfeeling.

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

Das klingt nach Spaß, wenn's doch nur richtig warm wäre 
Bach über die Brücke und dran vorbei, das klingt nach Trailflutung und das kommt mir an der Stelle sehr bekannt vor.

Mit dem Kicker meinte ich den Kicker weiter oben hinterm Tannenwald. Der war ne Zeit lang noch schön groß und hat nen Q7 überstanden. Da hat also jmd die Schaufel ausgepackt und abgebaut.


----------



## poekelz (20. September 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mit dem Kicker meinte ich den Kicker weiter oben hinterm Tannenwald. Der war ne Zeit lang noch schön groß und hat nen Q7 überstanden. Da hat also jmd die Schaufel ausgepackt und abgebaut.



Dieser Kicker ist z. Zt. nur noch ein Hügelchen den man bequem wegdrücken kann.

Frank


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Dieser Kicker ist z. Zt. nur noch ein Hügelchen den man bequem wegdrücken kann.
> 
> Frank




genau mein Reden  Wer, wann und warum?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. September 2010)

Schaufel und Spaten  hmm - glaube nicht. Ich schätze
eher, dass der auch den Naturereignissen zum Opfer gefallen ist. Ab
und an sind da nen paar Fahrräder drübergebügelt, dann der viele Regen.
Aber das sich einer in den Wald stellt und den Kicker abträgt glaub ich eher 
nicht!

Ach so: unter Geheimhaltung aller Details.... Spaß findet man aktuell in Richtung Schnathorst ab dem Schießstand. Da gibts noch ne Menge zu entdecken, haben wir festgestellt. Man lernt nie aus im Hausberg .... 

Hoffe, das war unspezifisch genug


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

Ja war es. Da könnte man sich doch am Wochenende einfach mal treffen mit ein paar Bikern und uns das mal genauer in Richtung Schnathorst angucken


----------



## discordius (20. September 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich auf dem BarreTrail die Holzbrücke mit so grüner, schleimiger Schmierseife eingepinselt?  Mein Versuch, vor dem Erdwall nochmal kurz anzutreten wurde Sekundenbruchteile später schmerzhaft bestraft und hat mich in meinem Entschluss gestärkt, dass ich mal wieder neue Reifen brauche.

Schnathorst, Schützenverein Unbekannte Trails quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür? Wenn einer sich als Führer am WE anbietet, bin ich gern dabei.


----------



## poekelz (20. September 2010)

Er meint übrigens den Schützenverein Gehlenbeck (=Nordseite)...

@discordius - da helfen auch keine neuen Reifen (eigene schmerzhafe Erfahrung), vielleicht Spikes ansonsten nur voooorsichtiges drüberrollen


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

Auch anrauen meinerseits hat nicht gebracht. da hilft nur schwung aus der Kurve davor mitnehmen und rüberollen lassen 

Mit Guide wäre ich bei entspannter Geschwindigkeit dabei. Hohes Tempo schaffe ich noch nicht wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. September 2010)

discordius schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich auf dem BarreTrail die Holzbrücke mit so grüner, schleimiger Schmierseife eingepinselt?  Mein Versuch, vor dem Erdwall nochmal kurz anzutreten wurde Sekundenbruchteile später schmerzhaft bestraft und hat mich in meinem Entschluss gestärkt, dass ich mal wieder neue Reifen brauche.



 *Jaja, die nette Holzbrücke. * 
By the way: Da helfen KEINE neuen Reifen oder sonst was.Es gibt da bei Nässe NUR einen Weg drüber --> durch die Kurve Schwung mitnehmen, VOR der Brücke die Richtung fixiert haben (auf der Brücke ist es zu spät zum Lenken) und direkt nach der Brücke (im vorher eingelegten kleinen Gang) die kurze Steigung überbrücken. Alles andere endet so wie bei Dir...

Ich warte nur drauf, dass die mal ganz wegbricht.

--> Guide geht (noch) nicht. Wie gesagt, die Trails haben wir durch Zufall mal gesehen. Noch keine Ahnung wie man zum Startpunkt kommt oder wie die gefahren werden können. Try and Error ist da die Devise...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## discordius (20. September 2010)

Spikes liegen in der Garage nach vom letzten Winter, aber dafür ist es wohl doch noch nicht die Zeit.
Als Nettelstedter müsste der ominöse Trail ja quasi auf meiner Feierabendrunde liegen. Muss mal die Augen offen halten.


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2010)

Try and Error macht doch in der Gruppe viel mehr Spaß 

Ich denke die Brücke wird uns noch sehr lange Spaß bereiten


----------



## Jannik. (21. September 2010)

Die Brücke bin ich zwar nass noch nie gefahren, aber in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn hab ich mich im Harz auf eine Northshore getraut, bei Regen, **** was bin ich da runter gesegelt...nie wieder nasses Holz! Eher schiebe ich


----------



## kris. (21. September 2010)

bei der brücke könnte es helfen eine oder zwei lagen karnickel-draht (also den zaun) drüber zu spannen. fragt sich nur ob das so gerne gesehen ist. andererseits hilft es auch den fußgängern...


----------



## chucki_bo (21. September 2010)

Könnte helfen, geht aber nicht...

Da gehen Spaziergänger mit Kötern her. Wenn die sich die Pfoten aufreißen, ist der Trail Geschichte (die bösen, bösen MTBler). Wir fahren die Brücke so gut wie jede Woche. Generell gehts, wenn man eben aufpasst. Also alles gut..


----------



## poekelz (21. September 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Könnte helfen, geht aber nicht...
> 
> Da gehen Spaziergänger mit Kötern her. Wenn die sich die Pfoten aufreißen, ist der Trail Geschichte (die bösen, bösen MTBler). Wir fahren die Brücke so gut wie jede Woche. Generell gehts, wenn man eben aufpasst. Also alles gut..




Wenn du *die Köter* meinst, die ich auch meine (die immer mit den Freaks Gassi gehen) trifft es das genau auf den Punkt. 

Wobei es nachdem die Regenflut im unteren Bereich den halben Weg weggerissen hat auch egal ist, weil man bis zur Holzbrücke eh nicht mehr so schnell wird.


----------



## JENSeits (21. September 2010)

Welcher Freaks?


----------



## chucki_bo (21. September 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Welcher Freaks?



Die "Freaks" sind nen Typ und ne Frau die 2 oder 3 Hunde haben, die größere Haufen s c h e i s s e n können als ich... Wir sind denen 3-4 Mal bei voller Fahrt auf dem letzten Teilstück entgegen gekommen. Wenn der ganz große Hund sich losreißt, beißt er vermutlich erst das Oberrohr durch und danach frißt er Dich in 12 Sekunden auf (incl. Helm).

Freaks eben. Obwohl, die müssen nachts ihre Haustür sicher nicht abschliessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. September 2010)

geniale Beschreibung, ich denke da werde ich sie erkennen 
Rollen die selber eher den Hunden hinterher und sind im fortgeschrittenem Alter?

Die haben die Hunde einmal fast mir und 2 Bekannten aufgehezt weil wir nicht in Schrittgeschwindikgeit an den unangeleinten kleffenden Hunden, aufm Ausläufer des Turmtrails in Richtung Parkplatz, gefahren sind


----------



## poekelz (22. September 2010)

Die "Freaks" sind vermutlich Alt-68er Hippies (was davon ausser langen Haaren übrig geblieben ist). Ich glaube die wohnen da auch (wenn man von der Brücke über die B richtung BT fährt), jedenfalls hab ich dort schon ab und zu die Hunde kläffen gehört.

...ansonsten hat Chucki schon Recht - "Beware of Beast!"


----------



## gooni11 (23. September 2010)

Moin
Also ich muß sagen das die großen Vierbeiner mir eher weniger Sorgen machen.
Schlimmer find ich diese kleinen Handtaschenfiecher wo du denkst .... ach mensch kleiner ... sei froh das du noch lebst.. und dann....200 meter weiter... du fährst schön bergab so mit 50ig auf der Waldautobahn hörst du es plötzlich bellen und siehst wie diese kleine Ratte doch tatsächlich zwischen deinen Laufrädern hin und her rennt.
Die Beine von dem Tier kannst du vor lauter Geschwindigkeit kaum noch erkenennen und seine Zunge hängt auch noch fast in den Speichen  ..AAABer... er hat dir gezeigt das er nen GANZ GROßER ist...
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. September 2010)

Als großer Tierliebhaber muß ich hier aber mal ein Veto einlegen!

*HABT IHR SCHON VERGESSEN ... WIR BIKER SIND DIE BÖSEN!!!* 

Gruß
BAD BOY Lars


----------



## kris. (23. September 2010)

das richtig blöde ist doch das man die kleinen wadenbeisser immer so schlecht aus dem schalkwerk bekommt beim putzen


----------



## gooni11 (24. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> das richtig blöde ist doch das man die kleinen wadenbeisser immer so schlecht aus dem schalkwerk bekommt beim putzen



Der is geil.....

Aber Waldi... (Waldwichtel... ich darf ja Waldi sagen oder?) ich bin auch Tierlieb.. keine Angst.
Ich hab Fische ....und ne Frau..
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (24. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Aber Waldi... (Waldwichtel... ich darf ja Waldi sagen oder?) ich bin auch Tierlieb.. keine Angst.
> Ich hab Fische ....und ne Frau..
> mfg


 
Verflucht, bei dem Spitznamen bzw. der Abkürzung hätte ich wohl doch nen anderen Nick nehmen sollen! ... is aber ok. Alternativ bin ich auch mit "Lars" einverstanden. 

Da haben wir was gemeinsam. Neben meinen 3 amerikanischen Waldkatzen und ca. 50 Fischen hab ich auch ne Frau daheim. Allerdings kann ich sie nur schwer einer Gattung zuordnen. Mal Schmusekatze, mal Ziege und ein mal im Monat hab ich das Gefühl, ich hätte ne wimmernde Sau auf der Schlachtbank zu Hause.  (Puuh, ich hoffe sie bekommt das nie zu lesen!!)


----------



## kris. (24. September 2010)

"Sehr geehrte Frau P.
Anbei ein Link auf den aktuellen Forenbeitrag ihres Mannes.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen..."


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> "Sehr geehrte Frau P.
> Anbei ein Link auf den aktuellen Forenbeitrag ihres Mannes.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen..."


 
... aus der Nummer käme ich schon irgendwie wieder heraus. Auch wenn ich mich um Kopf und Kragen reden müßte.  Am Ende würde ich den anderen Forenmitgliedern die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, die mein Passwort geknackt haben und unter meinem Account solche Unwahrheiten schreiben. Jaja, immer wieder die bösen Mountainbiker, ich sag´s ja!


----------



## kris. (24. September 2010)

Alternativ kann Gooni ja auch "WaWi" schreiben, wenn ihm "Waldwichtel" zu lang ist


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

Moin
Jungs... ich sitz hier grad mit Kaffee vorm Rechner ....lache über die letzten Beiträge und denke mir ..
SO muß es in einem Forum sein..... LUSTIG....und frei von Ängsten..
mfg


----------



## kris. (25. September 2010)

schtümmt! 

man sollte sich mal treffen und ne runde zusammen drehen.
mittwoch am bienenschmidt?!


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

Moin
Ich hab Frühschicht und hätte somit Mittwoch Nachmittag Zeit.
Schreib das doch mal in den Tourenverabrededings drüben.
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

Unter der Woche muß ich passen, bin da beruflich voll ausgelastet. Ich wäre höchstens mal am Wochenende dabei.


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

Moin
Mal was anderes.
Wie oft trainiert ihr in der Woche?
Ich frag aus folgendem Grund...
Hier gibt es ja auch einen *WINTERPOKAL* richtig.
Die letzten beiden Winter war ich in einem Team von Rennradleuten mit denen ich aber nicht mehr möchte ... (private Geschichte) 
und nun dachte ich mir ... evt könnte man ja hier ein Team auf die Beine stellen.
Es sollte natürlich schon aus leuten bestehen die auch im Winter regelmäßig trainieren, ich fahr zwar kaum bei schlechtem Wetter bin dafür dann aber regelmäßig auf dem Rollentrainer.

Also... wer hätte Lust.?!

Falls jemand gar nicht weiß worum es überhaupt geht...
Es ist ein online Team welches von Novenmber bis März  Punkte hier Online sammelt die es für's Training gibt.
Nach jedem Training (auch Joggen usw) trägt man das in eine Liste ein und bekommt Punkte.
Aber seht selbst
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

*WER HÄTTE INTERESSE AN SO EINEM TEAM?*


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. September 2010)

Mit mir hättet ihr jemamden der jeden Tag mindest 2 Points durch laufen reinbringt.
Biken kommt dann noch zwischendurch dazu

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Mit mir hättet ihr jemamden der jeden Tag mindest 2 Points durch laufen reinbringt.
> Biken kommt dann noch zwischendurch dazu
> 
> Mfg
> Sgt.Green



Nun gut...
Ich  Sag einfach mal...

Winterpokal....Team 1...(Name ?? )

gooni11 
Sgt Green


----------



## kris. (26. September 2010)

tja, wenn sich kein fleissigerer findet bin ich dabei. dann bekomme ich im winter auch mal den hintern besser hoch 
vielleicht hat ja auch jemand ne günstige rolle übrig


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2010)

So Kinder benehmt euch. Pappi ist seid heute morgen bis einschließlich mittwoch auf ner Fortbildung und kann nur schnell über's Handy mit w-Lan nach dem rechten schaun 

Lg Jens


----------



## kris. (27. September 2010)

cool, sturmfreie bude


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> cool, sturmfreie bude



Du sagst es! 

... wollte schon immer mal gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen!!! Hmm, was könnte ich tun?!?


----------



## JENSeits (28. September 2010)

So nicht ihr Trolle!


----------



## poekelz (28. September 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Du sagst es!
> 
> ... wollte schon immer mal gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen!!! Hmm, was könnte ich tun?!?



Also dafür ist es hier ja geradezu totenstill, man könnte meinen der Mod hätte euch vorsorglich die Schreibrechte genommen 

Los jetzt Randale 

...oder seit ihr alle schon im Winterschlaf 

Aloha
Frank


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. September 2010)

... mir ist noch nichts fieses eingefallen! 

Aber davon abgesehen ist hier im Lokalforum eh nicht unbedingt der Bär los. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## kris. (28. September 2010)

Naja, man hat ja auch noch ein bischen was anderes zu tun als den ganzen Tag im Netz zu hängen 
Um das Forum zu beleben wäre vielleicht ein gemeinsamer "Indian-Summer-Ride-Out" ne Idee. Vielleicht hat Stevie ja noch ne schöne Tour in Petto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (28. September 2010)

Stimmt auch wieder. Bin selber auch entweder nur auf Arbeit oder via Handy hier online. Meistens auch nur zwischen Tür und Angel. Aber das Phänomen gibt es in jedem Forum, das die meisten User sich eher passiv verhalten. 

Die Idee mit der Tour finde ich klasse, aber nachdem ich mit Gooni Sonntag seine kleine Hausrunde gefahren bin, war mir klar, ich brauche KONDITION!!!


----------



## poekelz (28. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> "Indian-Summer-Ride-Out"



Öh, welcher Indian Summer, wohnt ihr nem anderen Ostwestfalen?

...oder kommt das von den Konditionspillen


----------



## JENSeits (28. September 2010)

Danke das ihr so brav seid 

Leider hallt sich der Verkehr im lf wirklich in grenzen, das war schon anders. 
Was könnte man, eurer Meinung nach, sonst fürs Forum tun? Ware super, wenn ihr ein paar Vorschläge in Vorschläge-thread Posten könntet. Da können wir dann Ja weiter diskutieren.

LG
 Jens


----------



## gooni11 (28. September 2010)

Haaaalooooooo....

Ich mach

jetz was

*vabotenäääääässsssss*


----------



## gooni11 (28. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Nun gut...
> Ich  Sag einfach mal...
> 
> Winterpokal....Team 1...(Name ?? )
> ...



Also....
Update...Im *Winterpokalteam* bisher..
*SGT Green (ab sofort nur noch GREEN!)
Kris
gooni*


----------



## JENSeits (28. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Haaaalooooooo....
> 
> Ich mach
> 
> ...





Hat's Spaß gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (28. September 2010)

> SGT Green (ab sofort nur noch GREEN!)



Wie kommst du denn darauf ? 
Macht ihr denn eigentlich auch genug Points?

Gooni du gehst bei schlechtem Wetter ja gar nicht raus.... so wie ich das im Event Thread gelesen hab 

Eins ist klar, wenn wir das Anfangen dann müssen wir auch Gewinnen

Gruß
Green


----------



## kris. (28. September 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Macht ihr denn eigentlich auch genug Points?
> 
> Gruß
> Green



Deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben: "Wenn sich kein fleissigerer findet"
Aber bisher ist der Ansturm ja eher mäßig... und viel Zeit ist auch nicht mehr.

kris.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. September 2010)

Ich bin eh aus dem Rennen. Gehöre mehr zur Kategorie "Faule Sau/Gelegenheitstourer". 

Die meisten Punkte kämen bei mir eh durch Fußball zustande. Aber für diesen Winter wird das nichts. 

Ich stichel dann lieber und versuche euch in den Arsch zu treten, wenn einer nachlässig wird!


----------



## kris. (28. September 2010)

*dielautsprecherbiszumanschlagaufreissundüberdietischetanz*


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

Wass´n los? Alle weg? War ich zu laut? 
Oder nutzt ihr das gute Wetter für ne lange Runde?


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich stichel dann lieber und versuche euch in den Arsch zu treten, wenn einer nachlässig wird!


Arschtreten wird aber nicht unter "Sonstige Sportart" aufgeführt. Da gibt es keine Punkte für...


----------



## gooni11 (29. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Wass´n los? Alle weg? War ich zu laut?
> Oder nutzt ihr das gute Wetter für ne lange Runde?



war arbeiten....tschuldigung.

Was ist mit der Runde heute am Bienenschmidt????????

Muß ich wissen SOFORT!
*Also.. ich bin um 16 Uhr da... wenn keiner dort ist fahr ich weiter!!!!!*
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (29. September 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf ?
> Macht ihr denn eigentlich auch genug Points?
> 
> Gooni du gehst bei schlechtem Wetter ja gar nicht raus.... so wie ich das im Event Thread gelesen hab
> ...



Moment............... ich geh nicht raus... stimmt so nicht ganz.
Ich geh nur nicht raus wenn es NAß ist...
Schnee ist ok (SCHNEE kein Schneematsch Tauwetter usw).... - 10 Grad auch.
Aber halt TROCKEN.... und im Keller auf dem Rollentrainer regnet es eh nie.

KLAR gewinnen WIR .... wer sonst
mfg

Hab grad mal nachgesehen... die letzten beiden Winter kamen von meiner Seite jeweils ca 500 Punkte!


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Arschtreten wird aber nicht unter "Sonstige Sportart" aufgeführt. Da gibt es keine Punkte für...


 
... schade eigentlich!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170544530212&ss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

*gröhl*  
der isch glasse!


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. September 2010)

... dann kann der Winterpokal ja kommen!


----------



## gooni11 (29. September 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... dann kann der Winterpokal ja kommen!



Nee noch nicht... wir sind ja erst zu dritt wenn du nicht möchtest.
5 sollten es sein.

WINTERPOKALTEAM Mitglieder bisher...
Green
Kris 
gooni..

WER HÄTTE NOCH INTERESSE?!?!
mfg


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

10 Pkt. bei mir...


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

@gooni   http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/307181/cat/fav


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2010)

woher hast du eigentlich deinen avatar?
das schild kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. kann mich nur nicht erinnern bei welchem rennen ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. September 2010)

Mit mir würdet ihr diesen Winter sicher keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. 

Was ist denn mit Domme oder K_Star? Die Jungs sind sicher für ne Menge Punkte gut!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2010)

oh, ein spaßgerät!


ich bin für punkte gut? wäre schön!
ich hoffe diesen winter mache ich mal mehr als letztes jahr.

im dezember anfangen? 
hm, das erste rennen ist ende april. 
na gut, dann im januar.
das erste rennen ...
na gut ...


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

Öhm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das 2008 in Allersheim. Da gab es vor dem Ziel drei 90Grad-Kurven auf Asphalt, das war dem Veranstalter wohl zu heikel. Aber es ist in sich so schön widersprüchlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

Wie schicken die Punkte auch nicht nach Flensburg... 

@k-star   jepp, Spaß muss sein!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2010)

dann gabs die letztes jahr auch da.

berg mit höllentempo runter, links, links, links.


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2010)

so ich bin wieder Zuhause - habt euch ja im Griff hier


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2010)

wir haben uns alles für den moment der rückkehr aufgehoben, und lassen jetzt alles raus um dich wieder zu verscheuchen.


----------



## tangoba62 (29. September 2010)

Hi,

fährt von euch jemand den langenberg - marathon am sonntag??

bin am überlegen ob ich noch einen fahren soll und der langenberg ist eigentlich ein guter...


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

Oh shit. Daddy is back!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2010)

@tangoba62

peter88 und ich fahren hin.
domme02 sollte wohl auch da sein.


wir fahren die lange sightseeing-runde.


----------



## Domme02 (29. September 2010)

jap werde wahrscheinlich da sein. Hoffentlich ist meine Erkältung bis Sonntag weg.....

@Waldwichtel ne kein Interesse am Winterpokal. letztes Jahr hatte ich nach nen paar Monaten keine Lust mehr gehabt jeden tag die Ergebnisse einzutragen und habe es dann ganz gelassen.


----------



## tangoba62 (29. September 2010)

vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja live vor ort..

würde dann auch die lange strecke nehmen.


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> na gut ...



Ist das ne Zusage?


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. September 2010)

Bekomme ich jetzt ne Prämie, fürs Mitglieder anwerben!!!


----------



## kris. (30. September 2010)

Wollst auch son Bobby-Car Sportlenkrad um Cederik Aljoscha zu imponieren? 

Der wird echt nur noch getoppt von dem Kindernamen den ich mal auf Helgoland am Strand hören musste: Titus-Maurice... Und die durchgeknallte Mutter hat das arme Kind auch die ganze Zeit und dauernd so gerufen. Titus-Maurice lass das. Titus-Maurice komm her. Titus-Maurice sei lieb....     :kotz:


----------



## discordius (30. September 2010)

Brille gesucht:

Wenn einer von Euch am Schützenhaus Gehlenbeck eine Swiss Eye Brille findet (klare Gläser), denn wird das meine sein. Habe  die da leider verloren. Vielleicht hat die ja jemand vor mir gefunden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## poekelz (30. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Der wird echt nur noch getoppt von dem Kindernamen den ich mal auf Helgoland am Strand hören musste: Titus-Maurice... Und die durchgeknallte Mutter hat das arme Kind auch die ganze Zeit und dauernd so gerufen. Titus-Maurice lass das. Titus-Maurice komm her. Titus-Maurice sei lieb....     :kotz:



...und wenn der kleine irgendwann dahinter kommt wie sch.... sein Name ist und dass er deshalb keine Freunde hat und sein Leben seit der Taufe versaut ist, dann wird er seine Eltern ermorden und vom Richter freigesprochen - garantiert!


----------



## kris. (30. September 2010)

Jepp, eindeutig mildernde Umstände und ein schweres Kindheits-Trauma


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2010)

Hat mal jemand nen Tip wie ich es in der Anzeige links erreiche das die beiden Bikes jedes in einer eigenen Zeile stehen? 

Ich werd hier noch bekloppt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen Tip wie ich es in der Anzeige links erreiche das die beiden Bikes jedes in einer eigenen Zeile stehen?
> 
> *Ich werd hier noch bekloppt*!



Du WIRST... wie du WIRST..... 
Schreibs einfach KÜRZERUNDDANNGEHTDASAUCH...

Bei der Gelegenheit möcht ich euch meinen neuen Rahmen mal präsentieren.


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2010)

das war ich aber nicht!


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Schreibs einfach KÜRZERUNDDANNGEHTDASAUCH...


 
nö, geht nicht. 
enter-taste hilft auch nicht.
grr...


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> nö, geht nicht.
> enter-taste hilft auch nicht.
> grr...


 
Und die Leertaste oder evtl. Platzhalter in Form von "." oder "*"? Oder schreib das Baujahr noch dahinter.


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2010)

hmm, die platzhalter gefallen mir optisch nicht. leertaste hat leider keine wirkung. nichtmal die "geschützten leerschritte" nach html gehen hier...
ich lass jetzt einfach das semikolon drin.


----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Totgeglaubte leben länger.....
Dank im Sommer ersteigertem Hinterbau für 1 Euro!

Aber ich denke nun darüber nach DIESEN Rahmen zu verkaufen für 200 Euro incl Dämpfer und mir einen Isaac Carbon Rahmen (Hardtail) zu kaufen.
Was mach ich bloß.... ich weiß es nicht.
Würd zwar das Steppenwolf gern behalten ABER ich bekomm auch keine Teile mehr FALLS noch einaml was kaputt geht.
mfg


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, aber wie oft willst Du den Rahmen denn noch zu Grunde richten? Kannst ja in der Bucht die Augen offen halten wg. Hinterbau & Co.
Oder zur Not nen guten Schweisser suchen


----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Naja, aber wie oft willst Du den Rahmen denn noch zu Grunde richten? Kannst ja in der Bucht die Augen offen halten wg. Hinterbau & Co.
> Oder zur Not nen guten Schweisser suchen



RECHT HASTE.... warum weiter quälen den alten Steppenwolf wenns auch anders geht.....


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2010)

Sieht echt klasse aus!

Hab nur folgendes im Leichtbauforum gefunden:

 ISAAC Impact
Zitat:
Zitat von Haumi  
Habe gehört, dass Isaac Insolvent sein soll? Weiß jemand was genaueres?

Finger weg vom Isaac Impact : 
der Hinterbau ist so schmal, dass die meisten üblichen 2.0er MTB Reifen beim geringsten Seitenschlag sofort an den Kettenstreben fräsen. Zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe sind bei den meisten Reifen und normalem Luftdruck gerade einmal wenige Millimeter Platz.

Habe mehrfach meine Touren abbrechen müssen. Die Bereifung muss, um genügend Abstand zu haben so schmal gewählt werden, dass man eher ein Tourenrad aus dem MTB macht als ein echtes MTB. 
Ein echter Konstruktionsfehler ! Habe beim Kauf nicht darauf geachtet. Aber vergleicht mal : es gibt eigentlich kaum einen MTB-Rahmen, der keinen 2.0er Reifen aufnehmen kann.

Händler fühlt sich nicht zuständig, hat das Rad aber so verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Joa... viel platz ist da nicht ... aber das hatte ich schon öfters.
Also entweder Stollen stutzen oder 2,1er fahren.
Ist aber nicht sooo das Problem.
Bin schon 2.1er gefahren und funktioniert genau so gut.
Und wie gesagt... passen wird es denn die 2,25er die ich jetzt hab passen auch wenn man sie ein wenig stutzt.
Ist zwar nicht sooo toll geht aber.
Hatte ich wie gesagt bei einem Scott Rahmen auch schon einmal, und jetzt bei dem Steppenwolf ist auch nur 2mm Luft ca 
mfg


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, also eigentlich wollte ich zum Ausdruck gebracht haben das ich nicht denke das der neue Hinterbau in 2 Jahren schon wieder kaputt ist... 

Wer ist denn Sonntag bei BSL noch dabei?


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2010)

@  gooni:   sonst nehm dir mal die Maxxis Reifen vor, die haben, soweit ich gehört habe, als 2,25er die gleichen Eigenschaften wie Schwalbe in 2,0er und werden reinpassen


----------



## gooni11 (7. Oktober 2010)

Näää... ich fahr gleich los und besorg mir Rocket Ron in 2,1 und fettich.

Aber was anderes.

Ich möchte hier einen Winterpokal Thread eröffnen!!!!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163

WER IST NUN DABEI???

Ich werd auch jetzt hier einen Thread öffnen in dem sich das (TEAM) über die allerneuesten Neuigkeiten austauschen kann.

Allerdings brauchen wir einen Namen und noch 2 Mitglieder...haallllloooooo!
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2010)

warum einen thread doppelt anlegen?
der thread im wp ist doch für den austausch da.


----------



## gooni11 (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Hast recht ... dann nur einen im WP Forum.

Wollte nur das es auch alle mitbekommen ... wir könnten (unser WP Thread) auch hier einstellen. Muß man nicht immer hin und her springen.
Mir egal.
 Wie ist mit dir K Star..... du trainiertst doch auch regelmäßig oder nicht.
jetzt sag nicht nein..... Ich sag nur 3 Stunden Rennen.
WINTERPOKALTEAM Mitglieder bisher...
*Green
Kris 
gooni..*

Einen NAAAMEN.....

Die Owl Schluffis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2010)

na gut, dann bin ich dabei!

sonntag bei der tour vom bsl werde ich wohl auch mitfahren. 
und samstag gehts zur ctf im stemweder berg.


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2010)

OWL-Rider ist doch grade frei geworden 

oder: Snowy Owl -> Schnee-Eule, passt doch


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> OWL-Rider ist doch grade frei geworden


 
Hmmm, hatte ich mir nicht noch die Namensrechte gesichert?!? Irgendwo hab ich doch nen Formular, ... *such*


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es mit ...

Hermanns Bike-Crew oder Cherusker-Bike-Crew  (kann ja mal heut Abend nen Logo basteln)


----------



## gooni11 (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Also.... 
WINTERPOKAL TEAM..... bisher
*Green
Kris 
gooni..
K Star*.... hab ich ja jetzt richtig verstanden gell.

los... einen müssen wir noch....

*Owl Rider* find ich schon ok. 

Sagt ihr was......*Team Baumschubser*...... ist auch gut...
Waldi... mach mal son Dings ....äh... Logo.
mfg


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm, Baumschubser passt ja nur halb. Baumkuschler passt ja eher, wenn man dran hängen bleibt... 

5. Rad im Team: Tine fragen? Die fährt doch auch viel, oder?


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *Owl Rider* find ich schon ok.
> 
> Sagt ihr was......*Team Baumschubser*...... ist auch gut...
> Waldi... mach mal son Dings ....äh... Logo.
> mfg


 
Alles klar, werde heute oder morgen mal was basteln. Hatte mir eh mal aus Langeweile nen Aufkleber fürs Auto entworfen (Aufschrift: Cross-Country Germany, District Teutoburger Wald; mit der Silhouette von 3 Mountainbikern). Den kann ich hierfür sicher zweckentfremden. Nen paar Teamnamen sind ja schon gefallen.


----------



## Gegenwind (7. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Du WIRST... wie du WIRST.....
> Schreibs einfach KÜRZERUNDDANNGEHTDASAUCH...
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit möcht ich euch meinen neuen Rahmen mal präsentieren.





Gooni, Gooni, Gooni 

Du sollst doch nicht immer mit der Eisensäge spielen


----------



## gooni11 (7. Oktober 2010)

Nicht mit der Säge spielen.
DOCH... hat sich nämlich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Erste Ausfahrt mit Bravour bestanden der neue Hobel   .. 9,7kg.. aber da geht noch was.........
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2010)

bereit für sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gegenwind (7. Oktober 2010)

Sieht echt geil aus 

Lass es Dir nicht wie das Focus  aus dem Keller klauen. Mach am besten nen riesigen Dübel in den Boden und kette es mit einem vernüftigen Schloss an


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Oktober 2010)

Gefällt mir auch super!  ... muß mich aber nun dran gewöhnen das schöne Steppenwolf im Forum nicht mehr zu sehen. 

Hier mal 2 Entwürfe für nen Logo ...


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Oktober 2010)

Das Race Crew Logo ist richtig cool

Der Teamname sollte dann aber nur "Race Crew OWL" sein finde ich.
Also auf dem Logo noch das Rider unten weg, OWL in die Mitte rücken und alles ist perfekt !

Gruss Green


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2010)

Jepp


----------



## gooni11 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Das Race Crew Logo ist richtig cool
> 
> Der Teamname sollte dann aber nur "Race Crew OWL" sein finde ich.
> Also auf dem Logo noch das Rider unten weg, OWL in die Mitte rücken und alles ist perfekt !
> ...



 JAU!!!


----------



## gooni11 (7. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bereit für sonntag.



K STAR... bist Sonntag in Detmold (geführte Tour) ... ich komm auch... WENN TROCKEN.
Wie immer.
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2010)

ich plane am sonntag nach willingen runter zufahren. allerdings nicht den gesamten tag. eher so von 11 bis 5 fahren. tagesziel: tables der fr schaffen.

möchte jmd mit?


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> WENN TROCKEN.



immer das selbe mit dir...


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Das Race Crew Logo ist richtig cool
> 
> Der Teamname sollte dann aber nur "Race Crew OWL" sein finde ich.
> Also auf dem Logo noch das Rider unten weg, OWL in die Mitte rücken und alles ist perfekt !
> ...



Okidoki, werde morgen ein Update des Logo posten. 

Ich werde auch mal schauen das ich am Sonntag in Detmold vorbei schaue. Allerdings werde ich die kürzere Runde nehmen. Wie ist denn bisher die Resonanz? Nicht das außer mir nur Rennsäue am Start sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)

Für die Rennsäue ist ja die schnelle Gruppe da. Es gibt bei BSL auch einige Mädels und Jugendliche, das sollte eigentlich gehen. Wenn meine Freundin mitkommt werden wir es uns auch in der langsameren Gruppe gemütlich machen. Ist ja schliesslich ne Jahresabschlußfahrt. 

Gibts von dem Logo dann auch nen Querformat? Passt besser auf den Rahmen.


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Wettervorhersage sagt Sonntag trocken.
Also werden wir uns wohl sehen ....
Wo ich mitfahr weiß ich noch nicht aber ich denke eher die langsame Runde. Bin ja eher der gemütliche Typ.
Wird für mich ja nur eine SOMMERZUWINTERÜBERGANGSFAHRT....
Und hin und rückweg wird wohl auch mit dem Pferd gemacht von daher wohl eher Kilometersammeln.
mfg


----------



## Gegenwind (8. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> K STAR... bist Sonntag in Detmold (geführte Tour) ... ich komm auch... WENN TROCKEN.
> Wie immer.
> mfg



*
Man munkelt, dass der Gooni sogar für den Schauer zwischendurch ein Reinigungsset in der Trikottasche hat. Inclusive Zahnbürste für die Kettenreinigung *


----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## JENSeits (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Für die Rennsäue ist ja die schnelle Gruppe da. Es gibt bei BSL auch einige Mädels und Jugendliche, das sollte eigentlich gehen. Wenn meine Freundin mitkommt werden wir es uns auch in der langsameren Gruppe gemütlich machen. Ist ja schliesslich ne Jahresabschlußfahrt.
> 
> Gibts von dem Logo dann auch nen Querformat? Passt besser auf den Rahmen.


 
Genau, ne gemütliche Fahrt bei der man unterwegs auch noch miteinander quatschen kann und nicht aufgrund des starken Gegenwindes und der enormen Geschwindigkeit am Ende der Tour immer diese s c h e i ß Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen entfernen muß. 

Heute Abend setze ich mich ans Logo und werde nen Update auch im Querformat posten. Soll denn unten nur "OWL" stehen oder "Ostwestfalen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Heute Abend setze ich mich ans Logo und werde nen Update auch im Querformat posten. Soll denn unten nur "OWL" stehen oder "Ostwestfalen"?


 
Tja, ich würde sagen OWL.
Die Frage ist ja wie soll der Haufen heissen? "Race Crew OWL" oder "OWL Race Crew"?
Letzteres klingt irgendwie griffiger... Im englischen kommt ja doch meist der Ort zu erst.


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich fänd Race Crew OWL am besten
Wie gesagt, oben Race Crew und unten OWL im Logo

Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein paar neue Entwürfe ...


----------



## Gegenwind (8. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch super!  ... muß mich aber nun dran gewöhnen das schöne Steppenwolf im Forum nicht mehr zu sehen.
> 
> Hier mal 2 Entwürfe für nen Logo ...



Der Stick mit dem Baumkuschler erinnert mich stark an so manchen MTB-Fahrer die ich hier im Teuto rund um den Hermann sehe 
Nur das meistens die Wangen genauso rot sind wie der Helm


----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hier ein paar neue Entwürfe ...



Das Querformat gefällt 
Nur die Typo sollte einheitlich sein, oder sieht das "OWL" nur so aus als wäre es in Demi/Bold?


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Das Querformat gefällt
> Nur die Typo sollte einheitlich sein, oder sieht das "OWL" nur so aus als wäre es in Demi/Bold?



Da muß ich nochmal dran feilen. Da "OWL" in Kleinbuchstaben geschrieben ist, musste ich hierfür die Schriftgröße erhöhen. In Großbuchstaben sah das zu verschnörkelt aus.


----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm, wie sieht es denn aus wenn Du alles klein schreibst?


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Peter88 (8. Oktober 2010)

heftig  ist das schon der "neue"  hinterbau?


----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

Wirkt in klein wesentlich stimmiger! ... war ne gute Idee von Dir, kris!


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> heftig  ist das schon der "neue"  hinterbau?



äh... wie meinen


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> äh... wie meinen



Das hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Zumal da erst "1Euro-Hinterbau" stand!


----------



## Peter88 (8. Oktober 2010)

oh ha
hab da rückwärts geblättert und alles in der verdrehten rein folge gelesen

ich halt  lol


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Oktober 2010)

Das Querformat mit den großen Buchstaben sieht top aus!
Und das Runde in der Mitte!

Müssen wir uns nur noch einig werden ob Race Crew Owl oder Owl Race Crew


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Das Querformat mit den großen Buchstaben sieht top aus!
> Und das Runde in der Mitte!
> 
> Müssen wir uns nur noch einig werden ob Race Crew Owl oder Owl Race Crew



Da halte ich mich mal raus! Das müsst ihr unter euch abmachen! 

... und jetzt lasst uns unseren Jungs die Daumen drücken!!! Wir wollen ja nicht das unsere türkischen Nachbarn die Nacht zum Tag machen!!!


----------



## Domme02 (8. Oktober 2010)

Warum legt der DFB das Länderspiel eigentlich nach Berlin?? 

Das ist ja ein Geschenk an die Türken. Jetzt haben die ein Heimspiel.....knapp 40.000 Türken werden erwartet.

Trotzdem mein Tipp: 2:1


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Warum legt der DFB das Länderspiel eigentlich nach Berlin??
> 
> Das ist ja ein Geschenk an die Türken. Jetzt haben die ein Heimspiel.....knapp 40.000 Türken werden erwartet.
> 
> Trotzdem mein Tipp: 2:1



Verstehe ich auch nicht! Ich hätte Leipzig oder Dresden als Austragungsort genommen! 

Mein Tipp: 3:1


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Das Querformat mit den großen Buchstaben sieht top aus!
> Und das Runde in der Mitte!
> 
> Müssen wir uns nur noch einig werden ob Race Crew Owl oder Owl Race Crew



Race Crew Owl..... oder was. muß ja nicht jeder sofort wissen das wir von hier sind...
Im übrigen..... Zum WINTERPOKALTEAM fehlt noch EINER
mfg
bisher dabei...
*Green
Kris
K Star
gooni*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Im übrigen..... Zum WINTERPOKALTEAM fehlt noch EINER
> mfg
> bisher dabei...
> *Green
> ...



Frag mal Domme, der ist doch sicher auch für einige Kilometer gut!


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Frag mal Domme, der ist doch sicher auch für einige Kilometer gut!



Ok ... mach ich.... pass uff..
DOMME... LOS..WINTERPOKALmitglied werden los!!!.. zier dich nicht so.....


----------



## Domme02 (8. Oktober 2010)

bei dem geilen Logo fällt es mir ja echt schwer Nein zu sagen.......aber weiß nicht. Wie gesagt hatte ich letztes Jahr nach 1,2, monaten keine lust mehr und habe aufgehört. das ist ja auch Scheiß*

Nehmt lieber peter oder kauft mir das verkackte Multitool ab. (siehe Notiz)


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> bei dem geilen Logo fällt es mir ja echt schwer Nein zu sagen.......aber weiß nicht. Wie gesagt hatte ich letztes Jahr nach 1,2, monaten keine lust mehr und habe aufgehört. das ist ja auch Scheiß*
> 
> Nehmt lieber peter.



Nehmt Peter is auch gut..... will er denn ..... wenn nicht bist du dran.
Ganz einfach


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Gegenwind schrieb:


> *
> Man munkelt, dass der Gooni sogar für den Schauer zwischendurch ein Reinigungsset in der Trikottasche hat. Inclusive Zahnbürste für die Kettenreinigung *



Gegenwind hmm..... auch V Kappe ganannt was.
Pass auf duuuuu... ich kenn dich

Auf der Straße werden wir uns leider nicht mehr begegnen.... aber du weißt wo du mich findest. Wenn du mal Lust hast auf ne ruhige  Runde können wir aber gern bissel Straße fahren. Du mit dem Renner und ich eben mit dem MTB.

Aber sach ma..... wie ist es denn mit dir und dem Winterpokal hier???? Los......

muß man auch alle anflehen..... gibbes doch nicht.
Hier geht es um PUNKTE..... ECHTE PUNKTE!!!!
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann geht es denn offiziell los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (8. Oktober 2010)

2. November  bis 28. märz


----------



## Gegenwind (8. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Gegenwind hmm..... auch V Kappe ganannt was. *genau der *
> Pass auf duuuuu... ich kenn dich
> 
> Auf der Straße werden wir uns leider nicht mehr begegnen.... aber du weißt wo du mich findest. Wenn du mal Lust hast auf ne ruhige  Runde können wir aber gern bissel Straße fahren. Du mit dem Renner und ich eben mit dem MTB.
> ...



Nee Gooni, 

laß mal stecken. Wir können gerne so mal wieder ne Runde drehen. MTB fahre ich und Crossen tue ich ebenfalls. Hauptsächlich aber Rennrad ( das Pic vom Focus und Stevens war übrigens echt klasse  ).

Ich meld mich mal, wenn`s fürs Rennrad zu naß ist  ( bzw. wenn`s tröpfelt ) und ich aufs MTB umsteige. Musst aber wieder Rücksicht auf nen alten Mann nehmen


----------



## kris. (8. Oktober 2010)

Peter wird wegen Rückwärts lesen zwangsverpflichtet


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Peter wird wegen Rückwärts lesen zwangsverpflichtet




Also

OWL RACE CREW  

WINTERPOKALTEAM wären dann......

*Green 
K Star
Kris
Peter.. nä!.. oder nicht ...?!
gooni.. *

Ich mach mal nen WINTERPOKAL Thread auf ... sonst wird das demnächst alles zu unübersichtlich.

Ich werd diesen Thread aber dann HIER im Owl bereich eröffnen oder was meint ihr.
mfg

Ach... könnte Peter jemand bescheid sagen das er jetzt PFLICHTEN hat....


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2010)

ich werde ihn morgen mal bei der ctf im stemweder berg drauf ansprechen.


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Gegenwind schrieb:


> Nee Gooni,
> 
> laß mal stecken. Wir können gerne so mal wieder ne Runde drehen. MTB fahre ich und Crossen tue ich ebenfalls. Hauptsächlich aber Rennrad ( das Pic vom Focus und Stevens war übrigens echt klasse  ).
> 
> *Ich meld mich mal, wenn`s fürs Rennrad zu naß ist * ( bzw. wenn`s tröpfelt ) und ich aufs MTB umsteige. Musst aber wieder Rücksicht auf nen alten Mann nehmen



Mach das .... freu mich.

Und zum alten Mann....ich denke das bekommen wir hin.


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich werde ihn morgen mal bei der ctf im stemweder berg drauf ansprechen.



Moin
Jau ... du bist ja jetzt sein Teamkollege.... ich sach mal so... BEFEHL es ihm einfach... mmuuahahahahhhaaa


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar Offtopic aber, ....... Yeaaaaaah, 3:0 hup, hup, hup! Los Jungs, ab in die City und nen Bikekorso machen.


----------



## gooni11 (8. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ist zwar Offtopic aber, ....... Yeaaaaaah, 3:0 hup, hup, hup! Los Jungs, ab in die City und nen Bikekorso machen.



Würd ich ja... aber ich persönlich interessier mich für diesen Spocht wie ein Affe fürs Bogenschießen.
mfg


----------



## kris. (9. Oktober 2010)

isch hab abba keene klingel nisch an meen fahrrad drann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gegenwind (9. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ist zwar Offtopic aber, ....... Yeaaaaaah, 3:0 hup, hup, hup! Los Jungs, ab in die City und nen Bikekorso machen.



Na klar 

alle hintereinander her  

würde aus der Perspektive ca. so aussehen


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2010)

der fährt nen hohen Luftdruck!

@ gooni: es gibt pro erstelltes team automatisch einen thread  also ist der gut geeignet


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> War es auch!  ... aber könnte auch gefährlich werden. Da müssen einige Wildschweine ihr Unwesen treiben. Auf Bild 1 kann man rechts den aufgewühlten Morast sehen. Es roch auch nach Tier s c h e i ß e! Und ner Bache die auf ihre Frischlinge aufpasst möchte ich nur ungern begegnen.* Mein Multitool hat auch kein Taschenmesser mit dem ich mich verteidigen könnte*.



Und?? Weichei....
Schmeiß ihr einfach das Multitool an Kopp. Frauen brauchen das eh hin und wieder.
Oh mann.... hoffentlich lesen hier keine Mädels mit...... da bin ich dann jetzt wohl unten dursch...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2010)

ein diskussionsthema für gleich. 

warst doch dabei, oder?
habe hier mittlerweile den überblick verloren.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ein diskussionsthema für gleich.
> 
> warst doch dabei, oder?
> habe hier mittlerweile den überblick verloren.



Ich fahr jetzt gleich los ja.
Bin also dabei.... werde mich aber wohl Kris anschließen und die LOCKERE Gruppe nehmen.
Hab keine Lust auf hetzten ..das mach ich eh viel zu oft wenn ich allein fahr.
 Und du?


----------



## Peter88 (10. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Also
> 
> OWL RACE CREW
> 
> ...



Also von mir aus.. ok. ist kein mehraufwand für mich da die trainingsdaten aus der trainingverwaltung eh in den wp übertragen werden.

Will damit aber keinen anderen den erhoften platz im owl team klauen..


----------



## kris. (10. Oktober 2010)

Tust Du nicht, wir sind ja froh nen fünften zu haben!


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

Und ich werd eh LETZTER.... darum kümmer ich mich schon...
Schön das du dabei bist....
Also.... Winterpokal OWL Race Crew sind 
*Kris... Chef..
K Star.... Rennsau
Peter88.... Noch ne Rennsau
Green....hätt ich jetzt fast vergessen jetzt weil der nie schreibt..
gooni... hinterherfahrer*
so.
Anmelden kann ich leider noch nix aber sollte bald werden.
Ihr müsst euch dann da irgendwie registrieren.... schaun wa ma.
Sollte ja bald passieren das ganze. November ist nicht mehr weit.
mfg

Ps.. Die LOCKERE Runde waren für mich dann am Ende ca 75 km . 1400 hm  18,5er Schnitt.
reicht für heut.


----------



## kris. (10. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *Kris... Chef..
> *


*

Watt, wo wie? 
Ähhh Moment! Das war so aber nicht abgesprochen! Du hast doch damit angefangen, dann musst Du auch schön selber den Kopf hinhalten! 

Zustände sind das hier... tztztz. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2010)

... will sich da etwa wer der Verantwortung entziehen! Als Hinterherfahrer hast Du doch die besten Ambitionen auf den Chefposten, Gooni! ... es heißt ja schließlich "der Kapitän verlässt als letztes das Schiff"! 

Hier übrigens nochmal die kleine Runde von heute:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nazqzgqgliqwqqxu

Die Strecke müßte minimal von Deiner abweichen Gooni, da wir mit dem Verfolgerfeld  kurzfristig anders gefahren sind, wenn ich das vom Scout Christian richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## kris. (10. Oktober 2010)

Nöööö, sieht eigentlich ganz genau so aus wie ich den Verlauf in Erinnerung habe...


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Watt, wo wie?
> Ähhh Moment! Das war so aber nicht abgesprochen! Du hast doch damit angefangen, dann musst Du auch schön selber den Kopf hinhalten!
> 
> Zustände sind das hier... tztztz.



Moin
Gut....................ich Chef.
Dann wird auch gemacht was ICH sage..

Überleg es dir noch einmal.
mfg
Waldi....... wir müssen uns UNBEDINGT treffen. Ich brauch Bilder...
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Nöööö, sieht eigentlich ganz genau so aus wie ich den Verlauf in Erinnerung habe...



bei 190 Puls erinnert man sich ja auch nicht an alles wa....


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2010)

Bilder?  ... was für Bilder?


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bilder?  ... was für Bilder?



Na Bilder die wir dann machen wenn wir uns treffen.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2010)

Achsoooooo! ... und ich dachte schon ich soll deinen Isaac-Rahmen schön in Szene setzen, weil Du ihn bei EBay wieder verkaufen willst. 

Aber kein Problem, beim nächsten schönen Herbst-Wochenende können wir gerne mal nen Shooting machen. Nur mit der schweren DSRL-Ausrüstung werde ich keine zu lange Tour fahren können. Abgesehen von dem hohen Gewicht ist der Fotorucksack beim radeln etwas unbequem. Wir werden uns dann an den einzelnen Spots immer ein paar Minuten aufhalten müssen um die Fotoszenen mehrmals zu wiederholen.


----------



## kris. (10. Oktober 2010)

Da sagt dann aber mal rechtzeitig bescheid hier. Ordentliche Fahr-Bilder brauch ich auch noch.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich auch, also ab nach Rödinghausen oder Lübbecke, lieber Sohn


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Da sagt dann aber mal rechtzeitig bescheid hier. Ordentliche Fahr-Bilder brauch ich auch noch.



Na klar!  ... so bekomme ich auch ein paar Zweikämpfe vor die Linse.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich auch, also ab nach Rödinghausen oder Lübbecke, lieber Sohn



Da mußte Dich schon uns anschließen!


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Da mußte Dich schon uns anschließen!



wenn Papa sagt, dann machst du das! 

Nimm's mir nicht krumm


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2010)

Alterstechnisch könnte ich das ja auch fast sein!


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2010)

stimmt 

so ich bin erstmal das "Training" von Heute wieder anessen


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. Oktober 2010)

> Green....hätt ich jetzt fast vergessen jetzt weil der nie schreibt..



Wer viel trainiert hat keine Zeit zu schreiben 



> Da mußte Dich schon uns anschließen!



Ich glaube da müsst ihr hier mal hinkommen und euch uns anschließen 
Hier ist´s eh viel schöner

Green


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Achsoooooo! ...* und ich dachte schon ich soll deinen Isaac-Rahmen schön in Szene setzen, weil Du ihn bei EBay wieder verkaufen willst*.
> 
> Aber kein Problem, beim nächsten schönen Herbst-Wochenende können wir gerne mal nen Shooting machen. Nur mit der schweren DSRL-Ausrüstung werde ich keine zu lange Tour fahren können. Abgesehen von dem hohen Gewicht ist der Fotorucksack beim radeln etwas unbequem. Wir werden uns dann an den einzelnen Spots immer ein paar Minuten aufhalten müssen um die Fotoszenen mehrmals zu wiederholen.



Nääääää nix verkaufen is doch nen cooles Ding... und so nobel.
Ach und die Bremse... ich hab es hinbekommen!!!

So wie es ausschaut ist jetzt Ruhe!
Also nix verkaufen....nääääää.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> *Wer viel trainiert hat keine Zeit zu schreiben*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut so... aber JETZT kannste noch schreiben. november kommt erst noch


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2010)

leitung anders befestigt?


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ach und die Bremse... ich hab es hinbekommen!!!
> So wie es ausschaut ist jetzt Ruhe!
> mfg



Umso besser! Dann brauchst Du Dich nicht auf das "Bauschaumexperiment" einlassen!
Aber ehrlich gesagt hätte ich das Sahnestück auch nicht wieder verkauft.


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. Oktober 2010)

Bin übrigens jetzt gerade von meiner 2 Punkte Laufrunde zurück
Ich hoffe das ihr ab November auch soviel Einsatz zeigt

Wir müssen siegen


----------



## criscross (10. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Nääääää nix verkaufen is doch nen cooles Ding... und so nobel.
> Ach und die Bremse... ich hab es hinbekommen!!!
> 
> So wie es ausschaut ist jetzt Ruhe!
> ...


 
und was haste gemacht ? fährste jetzt hinten ohne Bremse ?


----------



## DirtBonez (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin^^

Also nächsten Samstag sind recht viele aus der gegend Detmold und Umkreis in Willingen.Wäre schön da noch die Bekanntschaft von anderen zu machen^^

Schöne Grüße, Fabian.


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde wohl diese Woche ein oder zwei mal da sein.
Wie es Samstag ausschaut weiß ich noch nicht genau.
Aber evtl. bin ich dann auch da

Heute ist es nichts geworden


----------



## JENSeits (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre ggf. diese Woche auch noch einmal unten, wenn ich mir doch Urlaub nehmen sollte. Samstag ist mit mir nicht zu rechnen, mit Restalkohol fahre ich kein MTB.

@ den mit dem grünen Punkt: Wie schaut's aus, wann willst du genau runter? Bei mir geht's eig nur Donnerstag, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Rischer (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wer von euch nach willingen fährt: Könnte mich einer mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2010)

am besten wäre es wenn du beim grünen mitfährst


----------



## DirtBonez (11. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist der grüne? xD


----------



## kris. (11. Oktober 2010)

der wo das orange verkaufen tut


----------



## gooni11 (11. Oktober 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> und was haste gemacht ? fährste jetzt hinten ohne Bremse ?



Moin
Neee.. ich hab gestern noch (wir hatten darüber gesprochen) ca 50 gr Silikon unten in die Aufnahme gedrückt. Jetzt ist das Teil an dem der Sattel befestigt ist NICHT mehr hohl.
Gestern Abend hab ich die Bremse nicht mehr dazu bekommen können Geräusche zu machen.
Ich werde jetzt ne Testfahrt machen und nachher berichten.
Ich sag ja... irgendwie bekomm ich das hin. Und 50 Gramm..... tssss..
Drückt mir die Daumen,..... bis später.
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem, einen kann ich immer mitnehmen 

Morgen fahre ich mit nem Kumpel runter.
Aber ich werde in den nächsten zwei Wochen wohl öfters mal in Willigen sein 

Gruß
Green


----------



## Rischer (11. Oktober 2010)

Sehr nett

morgen könnte ich sowieso nicht, wie du heute morgen mitbekommen hast?!^^​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja das war mir ja klar 
Aber ansonsten überhaupt kein Thema 
Als nächsten Termin würd ich erstmal Donnerstag sagen  
Mal schaun ob bei dir dann schon alles fertig ist aber wäre ja cool wenn der Jens dann auch mit da ist und Rene´.

Mfg
Green


----------



## Rischer (11. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall!

Rene und ich haben heute erstmal bissl am trail weitergebaut
Step-Up, Step-Down Kombination....


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2010)

klingt sehr gut! lohnt es sich morgen schon vorbeizukommen? vielleicht schaffe ich es ja nach der arbeit


----------



## Rischer (11. Oktober 2010)

mittwoch lohnt es sich, weil ich da fahren kann

...der Stepdown is auch noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2010)

ich komme wohl auch zum schaufeln vorbei, wenn's hilft


----------



## Rischer (11. Oktober 2010)

lohnt nicht
mache das ganz gechillt mit schwerem Gerät


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2010)

Aber nicht das es da nachher zusteht wie in Hannover, wo sie mit 10 Kettensägen Manns-Hohe Northshore's bauen


----------



## gooni11 (11. Oktober 2010)

Jungs...( Kris, K Star , Criscross , Waldi)... was sagt euch DAS HIER....



Ich sach mal so..... ich hab jetzt wohl das leiseste Bike der Welt!!
Anfangs fing es doch noch hin und wieder an zu Quietschen... war nicht viel und DAS war mir dann auch egal
Aber..... nach ein paar Kilometern war's dann plötzlich still. Mux Mäuschen Still....... cool.
mfg
(Siehe OWLImpressionen Thread)
mfg


----------



## criscross (11. Oktober 2010)

das ist doch schön,

dann können die Winterspiele ja beginnen


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jungs...( Kris, K Star , Criscross , Waldi)... was sagt euch DAS HIER...
> Ich sach mal so..... ich hab jetzt wohl das leiseste Bike der Welt!!



... und ich wohl dank meiner Hope Pro II Naben das lauteste (im Leerlauf zumindest).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2010)

Solange die Geräuschkulisse nicht vom Schnaufen kommt...


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Solange die Geräuschkulisse nicht vom Schnaufen kommt...


 
Könnte bei mir aber durchaus auch vorkommen! ... wenn ich so an meinen Puls denke!!!


----------



## FlashSepp (14. Oktober 2010)

Najaaa. So halb. Das ist halt nen Video  Aber ich bin noch nicht lange in dem Forum und hab keine Ahnung, wie man was hier hochlädt  Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich demnächst vllt mal was hochlade


----------



## JENSeits (15. Oktober 2010)

du kannst ganz oben bei den vielen kleinen Links mal auf "MTB-Videos" klicken. Da kannst du dann eins hochladen 
Dann kannst du auf "BBC Code einblenden" klicken und dir deine Videogröße aussuchen. Dann kannste einfach den Link in deinen Post kopieren


----------



## FlashSepp (15. Oktober 2010)

Ah, okay  Dann werd ich mich mal demnächst ransetzen. Das lustige ist, dass der Sturz überhaupt nicht schlimm aussieht, aber sowas von verdammt weh tat  Ich war einfach zu blöd und war viel zu langsam und blaaaa. Das hat mir hinten die Hose leicht zerfetzt. Aber das könnt ihr dann demnächst sehen, wenn ihr wollt


----------



## tangoba62 (16. Oktober 2010)

hab da mal einen interessanten Termin gefunden..
bin letztes jahr da mitgefahren und es war eine klasse rundfahrt mit ordentlich zug.

http://www.xing.com/events/bielefeld-mtb-crossrad-wappenweg-ruft-565000

gruß udo


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> hab da mal einen interessanten Termin gefunden..
> bin letztes jahr da mitgefahren und es war eine klasse rundfahrt mit ordentlich zug.
> 
> http://www.xing.com/events/bielefeld-mtb-crossrad-wappenweg-ruft-565000
> ...



Super Udo, danke für den Tipp! Das klingt wirklich interessant. Teile des Wappenwegs sind mir bekannt und machen richtig Spaß. Der Wappenweg kreuzt hier im Norden auch den Sparrenweg den ich vor kurzem erst entdeckt habe (siehe Bilder-Thread). 
Wo muß man sich denn anmelden? Auf der HP des RC Zugvogel Bielefeld hab ich nämlich nichts gefunden. Die sind doch Ausrichter, oder? Bei trockenem Wetter wäre ich nämlich auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (16. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Runde. Wenn man jetzt noch wüsste wie das Wetter am 30. wird könnte ich uns ja beide anmelden. Aber mir scheint das eh ne offene Veranstaltung zu sein und die Anmeldung bei Xing eher ein Instrument um den Andrang einschätzen zu können.


----------



## tangoba62 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
letztes Jahr ging das alles ohne Anmeldung.Einfach hin und mit.Waren nette Leute dabei 
u.a. die Profis aus dieser Region (Klemme und Voss) und ganz normale Hobbyfahrer.

Zwei Verpflegungen und eine gute Strecke der Region rund um Bielefeld.
Also im Kalender vormerken und bei entspr. Wetter mitfahren.

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (16. Oktober 2010)

Moin Jungs
SO.... gestern Hochzeit gefeiert... ich merk es jetzt noch....und gleich geht es auf Pollhans (Dorffest).
Also ich fahr dieses Wochenende kein Rad mehr..
Joa....am 30ten bin ich dann wohl auch dabei wenn es TROCKEN ist.
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (16. Oktober 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> letztes Jahr ging das alles ohne Anmeldung.Einfach hin und mit.Waren nette Leute dabei
> u.a. die Profis aus dieser Region (Klemme und Voss) und ganz normale Hobbyfahrer.
> 
> ...



Ich bleib zu haus........ wenn die zwei ein GEMÜTLICHES RÜNDCHEN drehen komm ich nicht einmal ansatzweise da hinterher! 

Aber mal sehen


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2010)

wer sind klemme und voss?

in der beschreibung steht doch dass das fahren in der gruppe priorität hat.
außerdem wird nach den trails gewartet bis alle wieder da sind.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2010)

Profis??? ... also Lizenzfahrer wie beispielsweise in Detmold oder Barntrup? Dachte jetzt auch mehr an ne offene Veranstaltung vom RC Zugvogel für MTB-Interessierte. Bei dem Leistungsniveau und der Länge der Strecke hab ich auch etwas Bedenken, zumal ich den Jungs ja auch kein Klotz am Bein sein will. Wobei ich notfalls auch abkürzen würde da die Strecke ja bekannt ist und man später wieder dazu stoßen kann. 
Schön wäre wenn das ähnlich wie bei der geführten Tour von BSL am letzten Wochenende ablaufen würde.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2010)

Oje, ich glaube ich hab ihn gefunden. 

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominic_Klemme

Googelt mal nach Team 3C-Gruppe. (Wikipedia-Eintrag) Da gibt's nen Voss und nen Klemme. Kommen beide vom Straßenradsport.


----------



## tangoba62 (16. Oktober 2010)

ja sind beide Profis : Paul Voß /Milram und Dominic Klemme /Saxo Bank.
Waren beide dieses Jahr bei der Tour de France und glaub Vuelta dabei.

Aber trotzdem ist es eine Ausfahrt für Jedermann.Interessant war es aber .
Ist ja auch nicht sicher,das sie dieses Jahr auch dabei sind.War halt letztes so..

Also einfach mitmachen..

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (16. Oktober 2010)

Schande über euch
kennt nicht mal die Profis von neben an


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2010)

Naja, nach den ganzen Dopingvorfällen im Profiradsport ist das Interesse daran stark gesunken. Demnach kenne ich auch nicht mehr viele Profis.  ... zumindest was den Straßenradsport angeht!

Aber Fumic, Spitz, Kurschat, Hermida & Co. sind mir ein Begriff, auch wenn sie nicht aus unserer Ecke sind.


----------



## kris. (16. Oktober 2010)

also ich kenne beide. 
mal so nebenher: der winterpokal ist aktualisiert und in 1h und 15min kann man auch neue teams anlegen (also ab dem 17.) 
los gooni, walte deines alters, ääh, amtes!


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> also ich kenne beide.
> mal so nebenher: der winterpokal ist aktualisiert und in 1h und 15min kann man auch neue teams anlegen (also ab dem 17.)
> los gooni, walte deines alters, ääh, amtes!



Moin
Alles wird gut....
Hab uns angemeldet ABER ... mehr geht NOCH nicht glaub ich.
Ich bin jetzt allein im TEAM
Man kann wohl noch kein TEAM erstellen....
aber.....
Es geht bald los!
*
Kris... 
K Star.... 
Peter88.... 
Green....*


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

jeder muss dem team beitreten. ich glaube es ist am einfachsten, wenn du den link zum team postest. dann musst du nur die anfrage bestätigen und das team steht


----------



## kris. (17. Oktober 2010)

Beantragt. Los, zustimmen!


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Beantragt. Los, zustimmen!



Fettich
Bisher im Team.... Kris-gooni-Peter...
Was ist mit den anderen beiden.....* warum dauert das **SO LANGE*


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

die fahren mtb und hängen nicht vor dem pc 

also los gooni, es ist trocken


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist denn der Link zum Anmelden ?
Da hat der Jens schon tolle Ideen und sie werden nicht umgesetzt

Gruß
Green


----------



## Peter88 (17. Oktober 2010)

bitteschön:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/22


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Oktober 2010)

Hatte es dann doch so gefunden


----------



## kris. (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Da hat der Jens schon tolle Ideen...



alles beim Alten


----------



## Gegenwind (17. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> die fahren mtb und hängen nicht vor dem pc
> 
> also los gooni, es ist trocken



Nee nee, 

der Gooni unterscheidet da noch in trocken und furztrocken


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gegenwind schrieb:


> Nee nee,
> 
> der Gooni unterscheidet da noch in trocken und furztrocken



Stimmt...
Und in besoffen und nüchtern. Freitag Hochzeit bis 5 Uhr Morgens... gestern Pollhans (Dorffest hier) auch den einen oder anderen kurzen mitgenommen.
Also....... ich leg mich wieder hin... Cauching sagt man bei uns
mfg


----------



## kris. (17. Oktober 2010)

Wow, Extreme-Couching... So ganz ohne Schutzkleidung und Sicherheitsleine?! 
Ich hoffe Du trägst wenigstens nen Helm.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin
So... cauching beendet.
Jetzt gleich gehts uffe Rolle.
hmm.... K STAR hat sich noch nocht angemeldet im WP Team.

Ich sach mal so......


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2010)

@gooni  Dein Avatar sieht immer aus wie ne Heavy-Metal-CD. Fehlt bloss noch der Werwolf der von links in Bild läuft...


----------



## gooni11 (18. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> @gooni  Dein Avatar sieht immer aus wie ne Heavy-Metal-CD. Fehlt bloss noch *der Werwolf *der von links in Bild läuft...



Als ich dieses Bild gemacht hab dachte ich ehrlichgesagt auch das so einer  hinter mir steht.
So schön es Nachts ist im Wald... unheimlich ist es schon irgendwie.
*ICH BIN STOLZ AUF DIESES BILD...... KLAR*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (18. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Als ich dieses Bild gemacht hab dachte ich ehrlichgesagt auch das so einer hinter mir steht.
> So schön es Nachts ist im Wald... unheimlich ist es schon irgendwie.
> *ICH BIN STOLZ AUF DIESES BILD...... KLAR*


 
@GOONI Fährst du nachts eigentlich immer alleine? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gooni11 (18. Oktober 2010)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> @GOONI Fährst du nachts eigentlich immer alleine?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Moin
Öhhm ... hab ich erst 3 mal oder so gemacht denn ich bin immer zu bequem abends.
Muß alles passen ... dh. Freitags am besten .... und dann auch nur wenn ich Samstag NICHT fahren möchte... trocken sollte es sein usw. Ich bin da sehr anspruchsvoll.



Aber WENN dann war ich immer allein... hab niemanden in meiner nähe der so bescheurt ist! Joa


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2010)

Und furztrocken muss es sein..!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2010)

Leider wird und wird unsere Lampe nicht fertig, sonst würde ich mal bei gutem Wetter bei dir vorbeischauen. 
Dann bräuchtest du auch gar keine Lampe beim vorausfahren mitnehmen 
Kennt einer von euch hier jemanden, der mir nen Alu-Gehäuse drehen / fräsen könnte?


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2010)

was bastelst du dir denn schönes?


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2010)

Geplant ist an sich ne 7fach XP-G R5.
Die könnte man durch clevere Verschaltung auch um noch einen Lampenkopf erweitern.
Funktionen wie Fernlicht und Beamer getrennt voneinander schlatbar und Tagfahrlicht sind natürlich dabei 

Dürfte auf Vollast unter realen Bedingungen gemessen (Werte des Datenblatt ist nicht zuverlässig und nur unter Laborbedingungen möglich) 1500 bis 1800 Lumen ergeben. Xenon Autolicht auf Fernlicht hat meiner Erinnerung nach 5t Lumen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (19. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Geplant ist an sich ne 7fach XP-G R5.
> Die könnte man durch clevere Verschaltung auch um noch einen Lampenkopf erweitern.
> Funktionen wie Fernlicht und Beamer getrennt voneinander schlatbar und Tagfahrlicht sind natürlich dabei
> 
> Dürfte auf Vollast unter realen Bedingungen gemessen (Werte des Datenblatt ist nicht zuverlässig und nur unter Laborbedingungen möglich) 1500 bis 1800 Lumen ergeben. Xenon Autolicht auf Fernlicht hat meiner Erinnerung nach 5t Lumen ...



Moin
ALTER.... damit brennst du aber dann die Bäume weg.....ich hab (nur) so ne DX mit 900 Lumen und die geht schon mächtig gut.
mfg


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2010)

das dürfte hell werden...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn alles fertig wird, wird's brennen  Dann leuchte ich mal zu euch rüber 
Ich denke die DX wird bestimmt auf 750 reale Lumen kommen. Stehen 900 im Datenblatt?


----------



## gooni11 (19. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenn alles fertig wird, wird's brennen  Dann leuchte ich mal zu euch rüber
> Ich denke die DX wird bestimmt auf 750 reale Lumen kommen. *Stehen 900 im Datenblatt*?



Jau... so steht es geschrieben.
Aber wie gesagt... das reicht VÖLLIG!
mfg


----------



## Gegenwind (19. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Und furztrocken muss es sein..!




Jau, und sein Schutzengel muss auch nüchtern sein 

Mir würde der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen, wenn ich nachts durch den Wald fahren würde. Schon allein das Knacken im Gehölz. Ich würde denken, es ist jemand hinter mir her


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Schluffis!!! 

Nachts durch den Teuto ist doch Nervenkitzel pur! Da begegnen einem nämlich ständig gruselige Gestalten! 
Und wenn ich mir den hier so ansehe, dann könnte das glatt nen Lipper sein!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2010)

gut geshoped


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> gut geshoped



Nix geshoped, REALITÄT!!!


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2010)

hast ja doch mal deinen helm abgenommen


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> hast ja doch mal deinen helm abgenommen


 
 ... kann ich gar nicht sein, bin blond (aber nicht blöd) 

Frisurentechnisch habe ich gleich an Jens gedacht. Hat wahrscheinlich in Willingen ne große Bremswelle/-rille erwischt und nen Baum geküsst. 

Gruß
Lars 

PS: Neee, Spaß! Ist meine diesjährige Halloweenmaske _(wird alternativ auch genutzt wenn die Zeugen Jehovas wieder vor der Tür stehen oder an Sankt Martin wenn die Kids es auf meinen Süßigkeitenvorrat abgesehen haben)_. Ist gestern erst angekommen. Aber vielleicht sollte ich damit öfters mal in den Abendstunden durch den Teuto radeln. Da würde selbst der froschgrüne Jogger der uns bei der Tour vorletzte Woche begegnet ist, das Weite suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... kann ich gar nicht sein, bin blond (aber nicht blöd)
> 
> Frisurentechnisch habe ich gleich an Jens gedacht. Hat wahrscheinlich in Willingen ne große Bremswelle/-rille erwischt und nen Baum geküsst.
> 
> ...



Moin
*ERSTENS*.... GEILES BILD...!!!wann treffen wir uns endlich , ich will auch so Bilder
*Zweitens.....*Froschgüner Jogger auf der Tour vorletzte Woche? Auf der wo ich auch war Ich hab keinen Jogger gesehen. Wo bist du her gefahren
*drittens....*lass die Kinder in ruh..... sonst komm ich und sing mit dir was schönes, DANN brauchst du auch die Maske nicht mehr ... Spass muß sein


----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach und.....
K STAR.... WINTERPOKAL.


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2010)

@gooni  Du kannst übrigens den Link für die Winterpokal-Grafik ruhig wieder aus deiner Signatur rausnehmen. Die wird hier nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> *ERSTENS*.... GEILES BILD...!!!wann treffen wir uns endlich , ich will auch so Bilder
> *Zweitens.....*Froschgüner Jogger auf der Tour vorletzte Woche? Auf der wo ich auch war Ich hab keinen Jogger gesehen. Wo bist du her gefahren
> *drittens....*lass die Kinder in ruh..... sonst komm ich und sing mit dir was schönes, DANN brauchst du auch die Maske nicht mehr ... Spass muß sein


 

 zu ERSTENS: Sobald das nächste goldene Herbstwochenende vor der Tür steht können wir das gerne in Angriff nehmen! Vorzugsweise nen Samstag.  ... wenn Du aber soooooo ein Bild haben möchtest dann mußt Du erst 4x gegen nen Baum fahren und Dich einmal vom Hermann stürzen.  

zu ZWEITENS: Auf der geführten Tour von BSL kam uns auf der einen Abfahrt nen Jogger entgegen der konsequent die mittlere Spur hielt, trotz der Horde heranrasender Biker.

zu DRITTENS: Nene, das mit dem Singen ist zu hart für die Kids.  Dagegen ist die Maske echt harmlos. Bin aber schon auf die Reaktionen gespannt. Apropos, hat noch jemand ne defekte Kettensäge die er nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Oktober 2010)

wo muss ich mich melden?


----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> @gooni  Du kannst übrigens den Link für die Winterpokal-Grafik ruhig wieder aus deiner Signatur rausnehmen. Die wird hier nicht angezeigt.



Is erledigt..


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2010)

Winterpokal > Teams > OWL Race Crew > beitreten


----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wo muss ich mich melden?



Hier irgendwo mußt du einen ANTRAG stellen um dem Team beizutreten.
Ich ÜBERLEG mir dann ob ich ja sage.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/22


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2010)

*gröhl* Jetzt war ich grade nochmal schauen auf unserer "Team-Seite" im Winterpokal, da wird bei den Google-Anzeigen etwas von "Einsame Senioren" eingeblendet. Das wäre doch auch ein klasse Team-Name geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> zu ERSTENS: Sobald das nächste goldene Herbstwochenende vor der Tür steht können wir das gerne in Angriff nehmen! Vorzugsweise nen Samstag.


 
Diesen Samstag soll das Wetter angeblich ganz passabel werden. Frisch, aber mit Sonne...


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag soll das Wetter angeblich ganz passabel werden. Frisch, aber mit Sonne...


 
Dann können wir uns Freitag nochmal im Touren-Thread absprechen, bzgl. Treffpunkt etc.. Bis dahin sollten die Wetterprognosen auch relativ sicher sein.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> *gröhl* Jetzt war ich grade nochmal schauen auf unserer "Team-Seite" im Winterpokal, da wird bei den Google-Anzeigen etwas von "Einsame Senioren" eingeblendet. Das wäre doch auch ein klasse Team-Name geworden!


 
Momentan steht da ein Banner mit dem Slogan "Kostenlos Frauen kennen lernen". Und direkt darunter steht "Mitglieder" und eure Namen. 

COOL!  ... da will ich auch Mitglied werden! Dann brauche ich wenigstens nichts mehr bezahlen um Frauen kennen zu lernen!


----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Diesen Samstag soll das Wetter angeblich ganz passabel werden. Frisch, aber mit Sonne...



Samstags hätte ich erst Nachmittags Zeit.
Bekomme um 11 Uhr mein NEUES Auto....0 km gelaufen

Also Nachmittags wär ich dabei!
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wo muss ich mich melden?



HATTA GEMACHT.!!
Wir sind nun komplett.
Leute ... ab ersten November ALLES eintragen.... wir wollen uns doch nicht blamieren oder?!?!?
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Samstags hätte ich erst Nachmittags Zeit.
> Bekomme um 11 Uhr mein NEUES Auto....0 km gelaufen
> 
> Also Nachmittags wär ich dabei!
> mfg


 
Bzgl. der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel! Hauptsache wir sind da im Dunkeln wieder weg, bei den Gestalten! 

Was fürn Auto ist es denn geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel! Hauptsache wir sind da im Dunkeln wieder weg, bei den Gestalten!
> 
> *Was fürn Auto ist es denn geworden*?


So eins... *freu*


----------



## JENSeits (20. Oktober 2010)

ach du kagge  noch so einer


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> So eins... *freu*


 

Chic!  FORD - die tun was!!! Bei Ford hat sich in den letzten Jahren designtechnisch eh einiges getan. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2010)

Die Rally-Version vom Fiesta sieht auch klasse aus...
http://www.lincah.com/wp-content/up...Fiesta-S2000-Front-Angle-Top-View-588x428.jpg


----------



## Zimbo75 (20. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Als ich dieses Bild gemacht hab dachte ich ehrlichgesagt auch das so einer  hinter mir steht.
> So schön es Nachts ist im Wald... unheimlich ist es schon irgendwie.
> *ICH BIN STOLZ AUF DIESES BILD...... KLAR*



Jaja, und ich bin stolz, dass ich dir die Lampe geschenkt habe


----------



## gooni11 (20. Oktober 2010)

Zimbo75 schrieb:


> Jaja, und ich bin stolz, dass ich dir die Lampe geschenkt habe



Das ist wahr.... Zimboline hat sie mir GESCHENKT!
Das war ein ganz großer Tag in diesem Jahr!
Hat mich echt umgehauen dieses Geschenk.
mfg


----------



## Zimbo75 (21. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Das ist wahr.... Zimbo*line* hat sie mir GESCHENKT!
> Das war ein ganz großer Tag in diesem Jahr!
> Hat mich echt umgehauen dieses Geschenk.
> mfg



Für die Besten nur das Beste.

Und seit wann bin ich ne *line*???


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2010)

Meine *line* bist du seitdem du mir die Lampe geschenkt hast...


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2010)

So genau wollten wir es gar nicht wissen..!


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> So genau wollten wir es gar nicht wissen..!



Is ja gut.... schulligung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,
wär von euch ist am Samstag beim Night Revival im Kinderdorf Barntrup?
Wirst du uns wieder mit super Fotos beschenken, waldwichtel?


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach verdammt, fast vergessen, das ist ja auch noch... 
Aber ist das nicht auf der Burg Sternberg?!


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Ich werd vorbeischauen denk ich... aber auf nen Bierchen nicht zum MTB fahren... nääääää... binnich zu langsaaaam für.
mfg


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat mal jemand ne Uhrzeit für die Veranstaltung?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2010)

die veranstaltung wurde aus organisatorischen gründen von der burg ins kinderdorf nach barntrup verlegt.

http://www.wekido.com/ratpack/index.php?catalog=/nachtgluehen



> Zeit:
> 
> 17:00 Uhr Start der Klassen U 11 bis U 17
> 
> ...




mal sehen wie sich das mit der starrgabel fährt.


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> die veranstaltung wurde aus organisatorischen gründen von der burg ins kinderdorf nach barntrup verlegt.


 
Schade. Auf der Burg wärs interessanter gewesen...


----------



## Zimbo75 (21. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Meine *line* bist du seitdem du mir die Lampe geschenkt hast...



Ohoh, dann sitzt du am 30. aber auffm Dach vom Astra


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Oktober 2010)

Mist, das Event hatte ich ja schon total vergessen! 

Ok, ich komme Abends vorbei. Ob ich aber bis 24 Uhr bleibe hängt u.a. vom Wetter ab. Aber 2-3 Stunden sind locker drin.

@gooni/kris: Fahrt ihr selbst hin oder soll ich euch abholen? ... für den Fall das ihr das eine oder andere Bierchen trinken wollt. 
@ Domme:   Die Kamera werde ich natürlich dabei haben.


----------



## Domme02 (21. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, ich komme Abends vorbei. Ob ich aber bis 24 Uhr bleibe hängt u.a. vom Wetter ab. Aber 2-3 Stunden sind locker drin.
> 
> @gooni/kris: Fahrt ihr selbst hin oder soll ich euch abholen? ... für den Fall das ihr das eine oder andere _Bierchen_ trinken wollt.
> @ Domme: Die Kamera werde ich natürlich dabei haben.



cool. super!

Aus dem Bierchen wird aber wohl eher ein Alkoholfreies oder eine Cola. Auf dem Gelände des Kinderdorfes ist strengstes Alkoholverbot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mist, das Event hatte ich ja schon total vergessen!
> 
> Ok, ich komme Abends vorbei. Ob ich aber bis 24 Uhr bleibe hängt u.a. vom Wetter ab. Aber 2-3 Stunden sind locker drin.
> 
> ...


*Boah...... ey....... DA SACH ICH ERSTMAL NICHT NEIN*!
Andererseits..... neues Auto.
Mal sehen.
Wir reden noch!
mfg


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @gooni/kris: Fahrt ihr selbst hin oder soll ich euch abholen? ... für den Fall das ihr das eine oder andere Bierchen trinken wollt.


 
Ööhm, bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich die Veranstaltung jetzt wahrnehme oder nicht. Da sage ich Dir aber auf jeden Fall noch rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2010)

@gooni & waldwichtel
Tja, Mädels, sieht schlecht aus mit Foto-Wetter morgen. Im Regen macht das ja nur bedingt Spaß und Sinn...


----------



## gooni11 (22. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> @gooni & waldwichtel
> Tja, Mädels, sieht schlecht aus mit Foto-Wetter morgen. Im Regen macht das ja nur bedingt Spaß und Sinn...



Tja... dann wieder mal verschieben..... 
Aber was ist denn mit Teile kaufen bzw zum Volker fahren Morgen Kris??
mfg

Ps.
*VERKAUFE DEUTER TRANS ALPINE RUCKSACK!!   NEUWERTIG.*

Schaut mal im Verkaufe Thread hier bei uns.
mfg


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn mit Teile kaufen bzw zum Volker fahren Morgen Kris??


 
Tjaa, wenn er denn Zeit hat...
Aber nicht so früh, ich brauche meinen Schönheitsschlaf!


----------



## gooni11 (22. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Tjaa, wenn er denn Zeit hat...
> Aber nicht so früh, ich brauche meinen Schönheitsschlaf!



Dein Gesicht sieht man doch eh nicht vor lauter Haaren

nääää Nachmittags.... 15 Uhr oder so. Ich meld mich dann morgen noch .
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2010)

Lieber zu viele Haare als zu wenige!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Oktober 2010)

genau, denke ich mir besonders nachm friseur


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Oktober 2010)

Als Anhänger der Bruce Willis oder Jason Statham-Frisur kann ich dem nicht zustimmen. Viele Haare = viel/unnötiges Gewicht!!!

Auf der einen Seite lieber nen Carbon-Part als nen Alu-Part nehmen wollen aber auf der anderen Seite unnötiges "Haar-Gewicht" mitschleppen. 

@Kris/gooni

Das "Shooting" sollten wir vielleicht doch nochmal verschieben, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt. Sofern es abends nicht regnen sollte werde ich aber trotzdem in Barntrup vorbei schauen. Auch wenn es nur für 2 Stunden ist.


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2010)

Nix da! Meine Bikes sind Carbon freie Zone! 


Und wenn schon dann lieber Bruce als Jason. 
Oder Peter...


----------



## gooni11 (22. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Als Anhänger der Bruce Willis oder Jason Statham-Frisur kann ich dem nicht zustimmen. Viele Haare = viel/unnötiges Gewicht!!!
> 
> Auf der einen Seite lieber nen Carbon-Part als nen Alu-Part nehmen wollen aber auf der anderen Seite unnötiges "Haar-Gewicht" mitschleppen.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich auch komm bring ich den Ruckesacke mitte.. ganze dir dann angugge wa?!
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auch komm bring ich den Ruckesacke mitte.. ganze dir dann angugge wa?!
> mfg



Das wäre klasse!


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mist, das Event hatte ich ja schon total vergessen!
> 
> Ok, ich komme Abends vorbei. Ob ich aber bis 24 Uhr bleibe hängt u.a. vom Wetter ab. Aber 2-3 Stunden sind locker drin.
> 
> ...



SORRY ! ! ! Leider muß ich doch kurzfristig absagen. Haben unerwarteten Besuch bekommen. Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2010)

Verwandschaft kann schon anstrengend sein, gelle?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Verwandschaft kann schon anstrengend sein, gelle?!



Das kannst Du wohl laut sagen!


----------



## gooni11 (26. Oktober 2010)

Haaaaalooooooooooooooo....


Alle am pennen oder was... mensch das Wetter ist Top.. da muß man RAUS... in Wald!!Trainieren.
....
Allerdings.. bei der Kälte hilft auch ....
TUNINGTEILE bestellen.
mfg
Die passende Bremse kommt hoffentlich BALD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Oktober 2010)

Sehr chic! 

... ich stöbere auch schon die ganze Zeit nach diverses Parts und nach ein paar neuen Handschuhen. 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Handschuhen von sixsixone (Raji) oder alpinestars (Gravity)?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2010)

Mönsch, wenn alle innen Wald drin am sein sind, wie solln se dann ins Forum schreiben tun?! 
Drinnen-Sport geht übrigens auch gut wenn man nicht raus möchte.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Drinnen-Sport geht übrigens auch gut wenn man nicht raus möchte.



Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Haaaaalooooooooooooooo....
> 
> 
> Alle am pennen oder was... mensch das Wetter ist Top.. da muß man RAUS... in Wald!!Trainieren.
> ...



müssen es unbedingt die roten scheiben sein?

wenn nicht, dann hätte ich noch 2 nagelneue windcutter 160mm zu verkaufen.


----------



## kris. (27. Oktober 2010)

sieht so aus als hätte er die dinger schon da...


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> sieht so aus als hätte er die dinger schon da...


 
Jepp, das Buchenfurnier kommt mir zumindest sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## poekelz (27. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Drinnen-Sport geht übrigens auch gut wenn man nicht raus möchte.



Wir wär´s mal mit nem Fred - "Laptophalterung für den Rollentrainer im Selbstbau" 

(alternativ natürlich auch iPad möglich)


----------



## Zimbo75 (27. Oktober 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wir wär´s mal mit nem Fred - "Laptophalterung für den Rollentrainer im Selbstbau"
> 
> (alternativ natürlich auch iPad möglich)



Hab ich schon Patent drauf angemeldet!!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Oktober 2010)

> Jepp, das Buchenfurnier kommt mir zumindest sehr bekannt vor!



Vorallem weils Buche ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Vorallem weils Buche ist



Hmm?!? ... also doch Eiche!  
Ich war mir nicht 100%ig sicher aber farbtechnisch könnte Buche auch in Frage kommen.


----------



## gooni11 (27. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> müssen es unbedingt die roten scheiben sein?
> 
> wenn nicht, dann hätte ich noch 2 nagelneue windcutter 160mm zu verkaufen.



NA toll.... gaaaaanz toll.

Nein mein FREUND  sie hätten ruhig silber sein können..... 



Und* DU*!!


> Jepp, das Buchenfurnier kommt mir zumindest sehr bekannt vor!



Was heist hier* Furnier ......HÄ!!!*
Das ist Holz.... richtiges ......echtes ......HOLZ!!!
Allerdings recht günstiges ... fragt mich nicht was genau.
Brombeere oder so 


Also kommt mir hier nicht soo..... JAAAA..


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> NA toll.... gaaaaanz toll.



hättest ja vorher mal fragen können ... 


habe hier sowieso noch nen ganzes rad in teilen liegen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Oktober 2010)

> Brombeere oder so



Stadtmenschen unter sich


----------



## Rischer (27. Oktober 2010)

Sieht ganz so aus


----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2010)

auf ihn mit Gebrüll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (27. Oktober 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hättest ja vorher mal fragen können ...
> 
> 
> habe hier sowieso noch nen ganzes rad in teilen liegen.



Kann ich ahnen das du so'n LEICHBAUHEINI bist 



Kris...... ich darf ja oder. (siehe Signatur!! )
der hätte FAST von mir sein können.. "ich bin am husten dran" oder so


----------



## gooni11 (27. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Stadtmenschen unter sich



Kiefer????


----------



## Rischer (27. Oktober 2010)

Fichte?!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2010)

das sind doch alles die schweren teile die weg müssen!

xtr, xt, slx (je kurbel), cube reaction rahmen, oro k18, ....


----------



## gooni11 (27. Oktober 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Stadtmenschen unter sich





> Sieht ganz so aus





> auf ihn mit Gebrüll!


............................

Jaaaaaaaaaa.... kommt doch...... ich mach euch fettich ... ALLE.


----------



## gooni11 (27. Oktober 2010)

Rischer schrieb:


> Fichte?!



Wie jetzt....? Ist das auch Holz
Ich dachte Fichte wär so'n..... BAUM


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2010)

brennen tut es alles !


----------



## kris. (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippe eher auf Kiefer.

And it burns, burns, burns...


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Oktober 2010)

Was man hier nicht immer alles dazu lernt! 

Lektion 1: Ich bin Stadtmensch und bin holztechnisch auf dem Holzweg! 
Lektion 2: Der Sergeant ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nen GRÜNER! ... oder nen Holzfäller, oder Tischler! 
Lektion 3: k_star ist nen Fall für den Trödeltrupp, bei der vielen Verkaufsware!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2010)

hier was zum einschlafen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cns4lXV9odA&feature=channel"]YouTube        - GoPro HD HERO Camera: Berrecloth Red Bull Rampage Highlights 2010[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwTkaLD-rPU&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Finals - Red Bull Rampage 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (27. Oktober 2010)

> Der Sergeant ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nen GRÜNER! ... oder nen Holzfäller, oder Tischler!



Keins der drei Sachen 
Menschenkenntnis bei Stadtmenschen scheint auch gegen null zu gehen


----------



## poekelz (28. Oktober 2010)

Zimbo75 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon Patent drauf angemeldet!!!



OK, ich sehe du hast den Lenker hochgedreht, aber WO fasst du jetzt an - die Schrauben tun doch weh....

Ich glaub, das beste wäre tats. nen ipad - keine Tastatur im Weg und sogar noch die wichtigsten Teile vom Lenker frei.

Wenn ich zuhause fertig mit rigipsen binn, dann mache ich mir auch mal Gedanken wie mein Netbook auf den Rollenrenner kommt.

Frank


----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte sich natürlich auch einfach nen kleinen aber hohen Tisch bauen und vor den Renner stellen, falls Euch das nicht zu simpel ist.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Oktober 2010)

Mal was anderes ...

Samstag ist doch die "Rund um Bielefeld"-Tour, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Wer von Euch ist denn mit dabei? ... oder hat Udo alle vergrault nachdem er verkündete das letztes Jahr 2 Tour de France Profis mit von der Partie waren!?!  Also wenn das Wetter mitspielt hätte ich schon Lust. Sollte mir das Tempo zu hoch sein und ich das Gefühl haben den anderen ein Klotz am Bein zu sein klinke ich mich halt aus und fahre die Runde in meinem Tempo zu Ende.

Desweiteren möchte ich schon mal einen Vorschlag von Gooni in den Raum werfen! (@ Gooni: ich hoffe das ist ok?! ) 
Sein Vorschlag war das man sich ja mal alle zusammen auf nen Bierchen irgendwo treffen könnte um ein wenig zu klönen. So lernt man sich endlich auch mal kennen. Alternativ kann man ja auch in nem Lokal ne Kleinigkeit essen. Bedingt dadurch das ein Teil von uns im Weser-/Wiehengebirge sein Unwesen treibt und der andere Teil im Teuto und man sich daher nur selten bis gar nicht begegnet ist wäre das doch mal ne tolle Idee? So bekommt man auch mal die CCler, Tourer und die Downhill-Fraktion an einen Tisch. Oder was meint ihr?

... mein Vorschlag für einen Treffpunkt wäre ja die Burg Ravensberg!


----------



## Zimbo75 (28. Oktober 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> OK, ich sehe du hast den Lenker hochgedreht, aber WO fasst du jetzt an - die Schrauben tun doch weh....


Ehrlich gesagt, ist das Teil ein Joke gewesen. Im Rennradforum, wo ich eigentlich hin gehöre, wurde mal darüber nachgedacht, innerhalb einer Stunde war das Teil mit Teilen aus dem Keller dann fertig. Lenker kann man noch unter der Laminatplatte greifen. 


Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes ...
> 
> Samstag ist doch die "Rund um Bielefeld"-Tour, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Wer von Euch ist denn mit dabei? ...


Ich. Treffen sag ich aber mal ab, bin mehr RRfahrer als MTBler. Hab da nur mal vom Gooni sein alten BOC-Hobel aufgekauft und fahr damit halt ab und zu. Eine CTF (Warburg) hab ich bisher auch gefahren, hat Spaß gemacht (waren mir aber zuviel geteerte Str. dabei) . Da Gooni und ich uns mal ne gemeinsame Runde MTB versprochen haben, fahr ich jetzt Sa. mit ihm die Wappenwegrunde.


----------



## Zimbo75 (28. Oktober 2010)

Die traurige Gewissheit ist wohl bestätigt:

_



Leichenfund im Altenbekener Wald

Am Mittwochmittag haben Forstarbeiter auf dem Kleeberg im Waldgebiet Neuwald eine Leiche entdeckt. Nach ersten Erkenntnissen dürfte es sich um den seit Mitte Juli vermissten 41-jährigen Radfahrer handeln.
Altenbeken - 28.10.2010 - 11:02 -


(mb) Am Mittwochmittag haben Forstarbeiter auf dem Kleeberg im Waldgebiet Neuwald eine Leiche entdeckt. Nach ersten Erkenntnissen dürfte es sich um den seit Mitte Juli vermissten 41-jährigen Radfahrer handeln.
Gegen 13 Uhr waren Forstarbeiter etwa 300 Meter abseits der Straße Alter Stadtweg nördlich der Burenlinde im Wald unterwegs. Sie entdeckten die mit Radfahrerbekleidung angezogene Leiche sowie ein schwarzes Mountainbike und verständigten die Polizei. Kriminalbeamte sicherten die Fundstelle. Aufgrund der Auffindesituation gehen die Ermittler von einem Suizid aus. Die Todesursache soll durch eine Obduktion geklärt werden. Zur eindeutigen Identifizierung sind weitere Untersuchungen erforderlich.


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2010)

Mein Beileid an Alle Bekannten - Verwandten - Freunde und Famlilienmitglieder.


----------



## tangoba62 (28. Oktober 2010)

hi,

werde samstag die runde um bielefeld mitfahren.hoffe es kommen noch weitere leute!!

gruß udo


----------



## tangoba62 (28. Oktober 2010)

und natürlich auch mein beileid allen nahestehenden personen.

stimmt schon nachdenklich so eine nachricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bogomips (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde auch mitfahren wollen. Bin mir noch unschlüssig mit welchem Rad man fahren sollte. Ist ja auch einiges an Asphalt dabei. Crosser / MTB oder Renner mit 28mm Schlappen? Was meint ihr ? Ist von Euch jemand das letzte mal dabei gewesen ?


----------



## gooni11 (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Also.... ich werde morgen LEIDER nicht MTB fahren können und heut auch nicht....
Neue Bremse bestellt.... alte Bremse verkauft.... neue Bremse Defekt (Garantiefall , war bzw ist undicht)
also nun MTB ohne Bremse für mindestens ne Woche.

Aber gut das ich meine ROLLE im Keller hab.... :kotz: und draußen scheint die Sonne.... ich könnt mich selbst verhauen....
mfg

Aber die Idee sich mal in der Kneipe oder so zu treffen find ICH SUPER!!!

Also.... wer ist dabei..?

*ICH 
Waldi*


----------



## Gegenwind (29. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also.... ich werde morgen LEIDER nicht MTB fahren können und heut auch nicht....
> Neue Bremse bestellt.... alte Bremse verkauft.... neue Bremse Defekt (Garantiefall , war bzw ist undicht)
> also nun MTB ohne Bremse für mindestens ne Woche.
> ...



Mensch Gooni, 

Du weißt doch : Wer bremst verliert 

Eine Woche MTB Pause ?? Da kannst Du aber richtig putzen in der Zeit


----------



## Zimbo75 (29. Oktober 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also.... ich werde morgen LEIDER nicht MTB fahren können und heut auch nicht....
> Neue Bremse bestellt.... alte Bremse verkauft.... neue Bremse Defekt (Garantiefall , war bzw ist undicht)
> also nun MTB ohne Bremse für mindestens ne Woche.
> ...



Tja, dann bin ich somit auch nicht am Start. Halt noch Regenerationspause bis Montag verlängert.


----------



## kris. (29. Oktober 2010)

da weis man gar nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll...  

kris. (mit bremse)


----------



## gooni11 (29. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> da weis man gar nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll...
> 
> kris. (mit bremse)


In deiner Singnatur steht ...Life long oder so..... also.... ruhe , sonst ändert sich das schnell. 

Ruf Volker an der wartet... war auch gestern zu haus aber hat das Telefon nicht gehört.

@Zimbo... tut mir leid. Aber nach der Aktion mit der Bremse ist mir nicht wirklich nach Rad fahren.

@Gegenwind...
Wenn wir uns hier mal einig werden wirst du ja wohl auch da sein oder was.
Wir inner Kneipe.... da muß ein Aufpasser mit 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab übrigens vorgestern in der NW gelesen (ja, ich lese Zeitung aus Papier und so), dass der Wald zwischen Porta (Kaiser Wilhelm) und Schnathorst via Helikopter in den nächsten Wochen gekalkt wird. 

Also Jungs und Mädels, das weisse Zeugs das ihr am Boden und den Bäumen findet bitte auf keinen Fall schnupfen, Kalk ist bekanntlich ja nicht so supergesund für die Atemwege (und dröhnt auch nicht)


----------



## poekelz (31. Oktober 2010)

*MISTWETTER!!*
...Landregen, Landregen, Landregen - ich will nicht auf die Rolle.....


----------



## criscross (31. Oktober 2010)

morgen solls ja besser werden, 
wobei es im Wald ganz schön pampig ist,
zumindest in Hilter war das gestern so


----------



## Rischer (31. Oktober 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hab übrigens vorgestern in der NW gelesen (ja, ich lese Zeitung aus Papier und so), dass der Wald zwischen Porta (Kaiser Wilhelm) und Schnathorst via Helikopter in den nächsten Wochen gekalkt wird.




Rund um Rödinghausen waren sie auch schon am Werk, aber die streuen keinen Kalk wie man sich  ihn vorstellt...is eher so eine Art sand


----------



## tangoba62 (31. Oktober 2010)

hi,

wo waren die ganzen leute gestern zu "rund um bielefeld"
weniger schreiben,mehr radeln 

hier mal ein link zu einem bericht der tour und ein paar fotos

http://www.teuto-racing.de/

gruß udo


----------



## Joscha (31. Oktober 2010)

habs verpennt.



> Mittlerweile hatte sich auch das Tempo eingependelt, was nicht zuletzt daran gelegen haben dürfte, dass viele derjenigen, die Anfangs ordentlich Druck gemacht hatten, inzwischen ausgestiegen waren.



auszug aus dem bericht... lustig


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wo waren die ganzen leute gestern zu "rund um bielefeld"
> weniger schreiben,mehr radeln
> ...



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt verpennt.  ... aber wenn ich mir den Bericht von Tine ansehe dann hab ich nicht viel verpasst. Ich wäre sicher mit als einer der ersten ausgestiegen.  Trotzdem hab ich nicht mit soviel Beteiligung gerechnet da man bis auf Deinen Aufruf nichts von dem Event gehört hat. Selbst auf der HP der Zugvögel war nichts zu finden.

Ich denke spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr werde ich mir die Runde für ne schöne Tagestour vornehmen. Vielleicht mit nem kleinen Boxenstop in einem netten Lokal. Nen Abstecher zur Burg Ravensberg würde sich sicher anbieten.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2010)

@ Frank:  das ging heute doch ganz gut, ohne Klickies war's gut machbar aufm Turmtrail ... machte richtig Spaß zusehen wie dich in den Kurven die Dreckklumpen überholen 

@ all: ihr Schlafmützen


----------



## bogomips (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich war mit. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn das Tempo für mich als Hobbyfahrer recht hoch war. Nach ca. 75km bin ich dann aber ausgestiegen (war platt).


----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> *MISTWETTER!!*
> ...Landregen, Landregen, Landregen - ich will nicht auf die Rolle.....



Moin
ich war gestern schon :kotz:,und heut auch .Je eine Stunde wie immer........:kotz:
Ich hasse Krafttraining... ich hasse Krafttraining..ich hasse Krafttraining... ich hasse Krafttraining..... ich hasse Krafttraining..ich hasse Krafttraining... ich hasse Krafttraining..... ich hasse Krafttraining..ich hasse Krafttraining... ich hasse Krafttraining..

Ab Morgen ist WINTERPOKAL......

TEAM OWL Race Crew...
NICHT VERGESSEN ALLES EINZUTRAGEN..!!

*Kris... K Star... Peter ....Green... und gooni*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (31. Oktober 2010)

@bogomips: wer warst du denn? dann kann ich mir ein bild machen.

gruß udo


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. November 2010)

Zum Thema Winterpokal...
ich hab heute festgestellt das ich meine Laufrunde entweder verlängern muss oder langsamer laufen um die 2 Punkte täglich zu bekommen


----------



## bogomips (1. November 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> @bogomips: wer warst du denn? dann kann ich mir ein bild machen.
> 
> gruß udo



Hi,

ich war der mit dem Radon MTB und den schwarzen Planet-X Klamotten an.

Grüße !


----------



## JENSeits (1. November 2010)

dann sieh zu das du ein paar Meter dazu gewinnst, Janik


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2010)

Moin
*Owl Racing Crew Winterpokalteam*.... die ersten 18 Punkte haben wir 

Hätt ich nen Bike wären es bei mir heut auch sicherlich mehr geworden..
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Zum Thema Winterpokal...
> ich hab heute festgestellt das ich meine Laufrunde entweder verlängern muss oder langsamer laufen um die 2 Punkte täglich zu bekommen



Fahr Rad..... dan bekommst du gleich das DOPPELTE..
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. November 2010)

Der Trainingseffekt ist aber nicht der selbe


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2010)

da hat er recht!

sehe ich da eine vorbereitung auf eine rennsaison?
fände ich gut, denn schnell biste!


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. November 2010)

Eigentlich ist das keine spezielle Vorbereitung.
Laufe gehe ich jeden Tag und das schon seit längerem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. November 2010)

zieh's mal durch Janik und mach dem star hier mal Konkurrenz


----------



## gooni11 (2. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> zieh's mal durch Janik und mach dem star hier mal Konkurrenz



Halloooooo... ich darf ja wohl bitten ja...


WIR sind ein Team.... ick gloob ick steh im Walde wa.


----------



## kris. (2. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> .... ick gloob ick steh im Walde wa.


 
Im Moment auf jeden Fall. Fahren geht ja nicht... 
*duckundweg*


----------



## gooni11 (2. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Im Moment auf jeden Fall. Fahren geht ja nicht...
> *duckundweg*



.....


----------



## moRReSSey (3. November 2010)

*Nachfolgende Post's sind Leihgabe eines anderen OWL-Threads 
Bitte Betreffzeile beachten

LG JENSeits*




Ja, is von blöte und größe L xD


----------



## Rischer (3. November 2010)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> Ja, is von blöte und größe L xD



 war klar

...hatte das bei blöte auf der Homepage gesehn und war drauf und dran es zu kaufen, aber da warst wohl schneller^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (3. November 2010)

Liest hier zufällig jemand mit, der die Bike-Tour Porta - Venne am letzten Samstag mit ca. 10 Mann gefahren ist?  Vielleicht sogar derjenige, dessen Ransom ich am Nonnenstein mal probefahren durfte ?  Der möge sich doch mal melden. Danke.
Ulli


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. November 2010)

Hey Leute,
was haltet ihr eigentlich davon wenn wir demnächst mal eine "Race Crew and Friends Tour" im Wiehengebirge machen?
Wäre doch mal ganz nett wenn wir alle endlich mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.

Gruß
Green


----------



## Peter88 (3. November 2010)

jau wäre nett


----------



## kris. (3. November 2010)

Freunde? Wir haben keine Freunde - nur Gegner! 

Nö im Ernst, gute Idee. Dann mach mal ordentliches Wetter an einem Wochenende, dann versuche ich auch das Bike in den kleinen Punto zu quetschen. 
Am 13./14. bin ich aber schon verplant.


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür. Wo wäre denn das günstigste? Wir müssten ja ungefähr den örtlichen Mittelpunkt treffen


----------



## kris. (3. November 2010)

@peter 88
sach ma, was machst du eigentlich den ganzen tag das du dauernd im sattel sitzen kannst?
oder ist das ein night-ride nach dem nächsten?


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. November 2010)

Der örtliche Mittelpunkt ist glaub ich eher ungünstig,
weil der vermutlich mitten inner Stadt wäre... würd ich jetzt mal so schätzen


----------



## furysheep (3. November 2010)

Rischer schrieb:


> war klar
> 
> ...hatte das bei blöte auf der Homepage gesehn und war drauf und dran es zu kaufen, aber da warst wohl schneller^^



BLÖTE führt trek oO ????? ma gut zu wissen wohn 5 min fussweg davon entfernt.
schön zu wissen das es artgenossen hier gibt xD


----------



## furysheep (3. November 2010)

ARTGENOSSEN!!!!!!!! 

und ich hab mich die ganze zeit allein in Herford gefühlt


----------



## kris. (3. November 2010)

in herford sind alle allein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2010)

los los, vorstellen 

willkommen in der runde


----------



## furysheep (3. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> los los, vorstellen
> 
> willkommen in der runde



Eh ja,

hallo ich bin Dennis (Ihr:Hallo Dennis) und ich habe ein Problem.
Ich muss immer mit meinem Hobel nen Berge runterfahren. Ich hab schon versucht damit aufzuhören aber ich kanns einfach nicht und jetzt da ich weiß das ich nicht alleine bin, 
.... will ichs auch nicht mehr hehe.

Das bin ich, Dennis TAAATAAAA ^^


----------



## gooni11 (3. November 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> was haltet ihr eigentlich davon wenn wir demnächst mal eine "Race Crew and Friends Tour" im Wiehengebirge machen?
> Wäre doch mal ganz nett wenn wir alle endlich mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.
> 
> ...



Moin
Bin ich dabei WENN ich meine Bremse bis dahin wiederhab....... UND es trocken ist
mfg


----------



## kris. (4. November 2010)

furysheep schrieb:


> Eh ja,
> 
> hallo ich bin Dennis (Ihr:Hallo Dennis) und ich habe ein Problem.
> Ich muss immer mit meinem Hobel nen Berge runterfahren. Ich hab schon versucht damit aufzuhören aber ich kanns einfach nicht und jetzt da ich weiß das ich nicht alleine bin,
> ...


 
Du bist also Bikoholicer mit extrem ausgeprägter Downhillitis?
Dann bist Du hier richtig! Willkommen in der Runde... 

kris.


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin ich dabei WENN ich meine Bremse bis dahin wiederhab....... UND es trocken ist
> mfg


 
Mit Betonung auf "TROCKEN"!  ... irgendwie ist der Herbst schon ne s c h e i ß Jahreszeit für unseren Gooni! Da kann man glatt zum Stubenhocker werden. 

Die Idee mit der gemeinsamen Tour finde ich auch klasse. Ich wäre jedendfalls dabei sofern ich es zeitlich einrichten kann. Die Runde kann ja auch nicht so schnell werden wenn die Downhill-Fraktion mit ihren schweren Hobeln dabei ist!


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. November 2010)

Da wär ich mir an deiner Stelle nicht so sicher


----------



## Rischer (4. November 2010)

Der sergeant erklimmt mit seinem Glory selbst die hächsten Berge


EDIT:

Wäre wohl auch bei eurer Tour dabei, muss ich nur mal den hinteren Reifen von meinem Stumpjumper wieder richten^^


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mit Betonung auf "TROCKEN"!  ... irgendwie ist der Herbst schon ne s c h e i ß Jahreszeit für unseren Gooni! Da kann man glatt zum Stubenhocker werden.
> 
> Die Idee mit der gemeinsamen Tour finde ich auch klasse. Ich wäre jedendfalls dabei sofern ich es zeitlich einrichten kann. Die Runde kann ja auch nicht so schnell werden wenn die Downhill-Fraktion mit ihren schweren Hobeln dabei ist!


Jaaaaaaaa..... ich komm auch mit wenn es naß ist... aber dann mit ansteckschutz(blech)... das schaut dann mal so RICHTIG beschis.en aus.
Aber ihr wollt es ja so.
Und die Bremse kommt wohl erst nächste Woche wieder sagte man mir heut..... war ja auch klar
mfg


----------



## Zimbo75 (5. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Und die Bremse kommt wohl erst nächste Woche wieder sagte man mir heut..... war ja auch klar
> mfg



Tja, aus Schaden wird man(n) klug. Ist doch so wie mit den Frauen. Haste eine, probierst du eine andere auch aus. Gefällt dir die neue besser, behälste die, und die alte kommt wech. Wenn nich, nimmst weiter die alte und suchst natürlich weiter die Ideale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (5. November 2010)

Also mich stören Ansteck-Schutzbleche nicht. Hab selber welche


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. November 2010)

Zimbo75 schrieb:


> Tja, aus Schaden wird man(n) klug. Ist doch so wie mit den Frauen. Haste eine, probierst du eine andere auch aus. Gefällt dir die neue besser, behälste die, und die alte kommt wech. Wenn nich, nimmst weiter die alte und suchst natürlich weiter die Ideale.


 

Hmm?! ... so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen!!! 

Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit meiner "Alten" immer noch bestens zufrieden. Ab und zu baucht sie halt mal ein paar Tropfen Öl, aber dann läuft sie wieder wie geschmiert. Nur wie das mit dem Entlüften geht hab ich noch nicht heraus gefunden. Ich glaube das macht die immer selbstständig!


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm?! ... so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen!!!
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich mit meiner "Alten" immer noch bestens zufrieden. Ab und zu baucht sie halt mal ein paar Tropfen Öl, aber dann läuft sie wieder wie geschmiert. Nur wie das mit dem Entlüften geht hab ich noch nicht heraus gefunden. Ich glaube das macht die immer selbstständig!



Moin
Jau stimmt... bei meiner kommt auch hin und wieder Dampf aus den Ohren.
Zimbo..... kennst mich ja . Ich such IMMER das ideale. Werde aber wohl niemals fündig .......................

mfg


----------



## kris. (5. November 2010)

Zählt Hausputz eigentlich als alternative Sportart?


----------



## Peter88 (5. November 2010)

> @peter 88
> sach ma, was machst du eigentlich den ganzen tag das du dauernd im sattel sitzen kannst?
> oder ist das ein night-ride nach dem nächsten?


jau in der woche schaffe ich es nie vor 17 uhr aufs rad. 6-7 monate überwiegent im dunkeln km sammeln schlägt dann insbesondere zum ende des winters zunehmend aufs gemüt.

Aber man hat ja ein ziel, das hielft 

gruß
peter


----------



## furysheep (5. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Zählt Hausputz eigentlich als alternative Sportart?



kommt drauf an wie du putzt 

und ja ich hab downhillitis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (7. November 2010)

kennt jemand noch portale auf denen es einen bike-markt gibt,oder gibt es nur den vom IBC hier ?? 

gruß udo


----------



## kris. (8. November 2010)

ich kenn sonst nur noch den hier: http://mtb-forum.eu/kaufen-und-verkaufen-f-13-1.html
kann dir aber keine erfahrungswerte mitteilen, war bisher nur hier im bikemarkt aktiv.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2010)

was willst du denn kaufen/verkaufen?


----------



## tangoba62 (8. November 2010)

möchte evtl. auf fully umsteigen


----------



## kris. (9. November 2010)

stimmt, wir kommen ja in das alter wo man fortwährend "rücken" hat


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> stimmt, wir kommen ja in das alter wo man fortwährend "rücken" hat





> möchte evtl. auf fully umsteigen


is bei mir irgendwie umgekehrt..


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2010)

hat hier jemand nen daum ergo bike und nutzt ergoplanet?


----------



## tangoba62 (9. November 2010)

daum? ergoplanet? ne neue physiobewegung??

ich will doch nur nen fully-rahmen...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2010)

sowas: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/ergo-bike-trophy-pid272


----------



## kris. (10. November 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> daum? ergoplanet? ne neue physiobewegung??
> 
> ich will doch nur nen fully-rahmen...


 
hehe, daum ergo bike in der "christoph spezial edition" mit integriertem spiegelhalter für die linie zwischendurch.
weil er ein absolut reines gewissen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sowas: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/ergo-bike-trophy-pid272



Ja neee ..is klar. langeweile? zu viel Kohle? Ich könnte dir da helfen

Sach ma K Star... Vielleicht aber nur vielleicht schenk ich dir so ein Teil wenn du dafür mal ne *Trainingseinheit* *im WINTERPOKAL **EINTRÄÄÄÄÄGST*...!!BÖLK!!.


----------



## poekelz (10. November 2010)

...Winterpokal:

Zählt Sünnematten gehn eigentlich auch als "Alternativsport" - ich meine bei dem Regen, die vollen Tüten der Kids schleppen und an mindestens jeder zweiten Haustür noch mit beliebigem Fusel abgefüllt zu werden, ist schon hart - sozusagen Kraftausdauer   

...jedenfalls: HEUTE OUTDOORTRAINING


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja neee ..is klar. langeweile? zu viel Kohle? Ich könnte dir da helfen
> 
> Sach ma K Star... Vielleicht aber nur vielleicht schenk ich dir so ein Teil wenn du dafür mal ne *Trainingseinheit* *im WINTERPOKAL **EINTRÄÄÄÄÄGST*...!!BÖLK!!.



ich fange nächste woche an!

zwar überwiegend wohl indoor, aber bei dem scheiss wetter muss ich nicht nach draußen.

wenns trocken und meinetwegen auch 0°C sind, meinetwegen auch wieder draußen.

so lange fahre ich dann virtuelle strecken ab.


----------



## chucki_bo (10. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hat hier jemand nen daum ergo bike und nutzt ergoplanet?



Ich habe seit Jahren so einen Ergotrainer. STINKLANGWEILIG.
Da dieses Wunderwerk der Technik schon das eine oder andere Silvester miterlebt hat, wird die Steuerung wohl keine virtuellen Welten zulassen. Wohl aber (kein Witz) einen geschwindigkeitsabhängig schnell oder langsam laufenden Ventilator!! Knallgeil... wer denkt sich so einen scheiß aus??

Naja, die Programme sind aber vielfältig... herzfrequenzgesteuert, wattgesteuert, umdrehungsgesteuert, Programme rauf und runter oder aber selber zu programmieren....maximal 400 Watt (reicht für uns Amateure). Was allerdings interessant ist, ist das Programm, was dich testet wie viel Watt Du kurbeln kannst. Da schraubt das Baby alle 2 Minuten die Wattzahl um 25 nach oben und beobachtet deine Trittfrequenz und dein Herz... Kein Beschiss möglich... wenn Du am Ende bist, merkt er das und bricht ab...

Trotzdem STINKLANGWEILIG!

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ich fange nächste woche an!
> 
> zwar überwiegend wohl indoor, aber bei dem scheiss wetter muss ich nicht nach draußen.
> 
> ...


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2010)

Heut schon geflogen?
*In Vollbild anschauen!!!*
http://tastelikepizza.com/index.php?itemid=23224


----------



## poekelz (11. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Heut schon geflogen?
> *In Vollbild anschauen!!!*
> http://tastelikepizza.com/index.php?itemid=23224



Boah wat cool!

...mal abgesehen davon, dass die Tüppen entweder nen rostigen Nagel im Kopp haben oder genau wissen  was sie tun, kommt das auf meinem 23" Monitor richtig gut!


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Boah wat cool!
> 
> ...mal abgesehen davon, dass die Tüppen entweder nen rostigen Nagel im Kopp haben oder genau wissen  was sie tun, kommt das auf meinem 23" Monitor richtig gut!



Ich befürchte die wissen was sie tun.
*Aber* .... ich weiß EINEN der es nicht weiß... pass auf...
bis zum Schluß gucken

Liebe Kinder-......
das ist ein TROTTEL.
mfg
http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=23997


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2010)

@Kris... ich höre du warst bei Volker.
Freut mich das es geklappt hat.
Und? was gefunden?!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. November 2010)

ja doch. ein paar sachen. jetzt muss ich nur noch sparen ;-)
nee, einfach vergleichen und fallweise zuschlagen.
um lenker, vorbau, umwerfer, kurbel und bremse werde ich ihn wohl nach und nach erleichtern...


----------



## kris. (14. November 2010)

Yes! Weltmeister..! 
lölölööö....


----------



## kris. (17. November 2010)

Was ist eigentlich los hier? Habt ihr alle Internet-Verbot bekommen?


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2010)

Nein, aber ich lese zur Zeit andere Threads 

Den und den, dann die üblichen Verdächtigen ala Autothreads, Crashthreads und meine Anderen 30 aktuellen Threads  Schön für jedermann finde ich allerdings diesen Kollegen hier. Besonders empfehlenswert wenn man mal weiter zurückblättert


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2010)

das mit dem drachenflieger muss ich vatti mal zeigen!
mal was anderes als nur um den kaiser rum zu fliegen.

ich hoffe nächstes jahr schaffe ich es mal in die luft zu gehen.


p.s.
@ winterpokal

nehmt euch in acht, ich habe meine erste einheit eingetragen.
2 wochen einrollen und dann gehts ab.


----------



## poekelz (17. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich los hier? Habt ihr alle Internet-Verbot bekommen?



Nee, aber gestern war ja hier großer Serverumzug...fast den ganzen Tag 

Also jetzt geht´s wieder los - wer ist unser nächstes Opfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> nehmt euch in acht, ich habe meine erste einheit eingetragen.
> 2 wochen einrollen und dann gehts ab.



Oha, dann sollte ich wohl noch ein paar Punkte machen heute. 
Der Sgt.Green hat aber ne schöne Minuten-Zahl...


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2010)

bin gespannt ob wir es schaffen peter am ende unter 50% zu halten.


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. November 2010)

Letzte Woche hatte ich ja schon ein paar Ausfälle und diese und nächste Woche wird das auch so bleiben.  
Der Doc hat mir untersagt mich sportlich zu betätigen damit ich wieder fit werde 

Mfg Green


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2010)

was haste denn gemacht?


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. November 2010)

Nichts, das ist ja as schlimme!
Letzte Woche irgendson Virus Infekt, dann gings wieder gut und diese Woche das ganze dann nochmal

Sowas ist einfach nur nervig und hält auf

Green


----------



## gooni11 (17. November 2010)

Moin
Ja der WP.... ich hab NACHTSCHICHT deshalb kann auch ich mich zur Zeit auch kaum aufraffen
Man soll nicht meinen wie anstrengend es für den Körper ist sich die Nächte um die Ohren zu hauen
Aber wird schon.
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2010)

also wenn einer von euch mal Langeweile hat, mich anschreiben, habe da ca. 150 threads in Reserve 

haut rein im Winterpokal!


----------



## kris. (17. November 2010)

Lange....watt?  Kenn ich nicht 

Ob wir Peter wirklich unter 50% halten können glaube ich noch nicht. Der macht ja nix anderes als biken. Keine Freundin, was?


----------



## gooni11 (17. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Lange....watt?  Kenn ich nicht
> 
> Ob wir Peter wirklich unter 50% halten können glaube ich noch nicht. Der macht ja nix anderes als biken. Keine Freundin, was?



Und du trägst oft ein... BODYPUMP
Aber wann wirkt das bei dir?...
mfg


----------



## kris. (17. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Aber wann wirkt das bei dir?...



Da warte ich auch noch drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2010)

für ganzkörperfitness ist bodypump sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## kris. (17. November 2010)

Das ist der Gedanke hinter der Übung. Vor allem auch zur Stärkung der Rumpf-Muskulatur. Sonst bringen auch die dicksten Beine nix.

Vedammt, der Gooni hat ja wieder 2 Punkte mehr...


----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Das ist der Gedanke hinter der Übung. Vor allem auch zur Stärkung der Rumpf-Muskulatur. Sonst bringen auch die dicksten Beine nix.
> 
> Vedammt, der Gooni hat ja wieder 2 Punkte mehr...


----------



## poekelz (18. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Das ist der Gedanke hinter der Übung. Vor allem auch zur Stärkung der Rumpf-Muskulatur. Sonst bringen auch die dicksten Beine nix.
> 
> Vedammt, der Gooni hat ja wieder 2 Punkte mehr...



*Ihr macht mir alle Angst!*

Wollt ihr in der nächsten Saison wirklich alle 2x10 ohne kleines KB fahren, da gibt´s doch noch gar keine Kurbeln für!?

Ich renoviere mich derweil quer durchs Haus (ist auch gut für die Rumpf- und vorallem Armmuskulatur) und fahre meine übliche Sonntagstour (bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter), das muss reichen. Vor Mitte Januar werde ich wohl nicht fertig sein, um regelmässig die Rolle zu quälen.

..tsss
Frank


----------



## kris. (18. November 2010)

Nööö, ich bleib bei 3x9. Sonst komm ich nacher die steilen Berge nicht mehr hoch. 
Im Wiehen müsste ich eigentlich auch mal vorbeischauen, der sieht von Aussen so verführerisch aus...


----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> *Ihr macht mir alle Angst!*
> 
> Wollt ihr in der nächsten Saison wirklich alle 2x10 ohne kleines KB fahren, da gibt´s doch noch gar keine Kurbeln für!?
> 
> ...



*ICH* hab aber kein Haus......


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2010)

Kennt jemand diese Gebilde? Sind mir heute im Wald aufgefallen. Wehe die wollen da nochmal abholzen ...


----------



## kris. (20. November 2010)

Hmm, ich glaube das sind Markierungen für einen Orientierungslauf. Hab letzten Sommer in Schweden was ähnliches gesehen. Ich denke nicht das die sich bei Abholz-Markierungen solche Mühe machen diese Teile aufzuhängen...

Edit: Jepp, grade mal genauer hingeschaut. Oben links in der Ecke ist das Logo von Silva, einem schwedischen Hersteller von Kompass, GPS, Stirnlampen, Schrittzähler etc. Kuckst Du: www.silva.se


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2010)

super. danke 

Dann wollen die oben, so wie da der 2te hängt, über unseren "legal bearbeiteten"-trail laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (20. November 2010)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, bei mir oben im Wald is unser DH Trail mittlerweile auch als wanderweg eingetragen/beliebt


----------



## Peter88 (20. November 2010)

ist doch durchaus von vorteil


----------



## Rischer (20. November 2010)

Einerseits schon, weil die Trails dann bestehen bleiben, aber andererseits kann es auch schon mal zu nem crash kommen wenn ein paar alte, wirre wanderer den Trail hochwandern und nich aufpassen was vor ihnen geschieht...


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2010)

zusätzlich zu den problemen die da mitm fussvolk entstehen können . aber besser als trail platt amchen allemal


----------



## Peter88 (21. November 2010)

Rischer schrieb:


> ...kommen wenn ein paar alte, wirre wanderer den Trail hochwandern und nich aufpassen was vor ihnen geschieht...


:kotz:


----------



## Rischer (21. November 2010)

Genau so seh ich das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (22. November 2010)

Wenn sie es da überhaupt hochschaffen


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2010)

Das schaffen die schon, spätestens wenn die Gebisse als Steigeisen benutzt werden


----------



## poekelz (25. November 2010)

Die erste Schneetour am Wochenende??

Letzte Nacht hat´s am Wiehen den ersten Schnee gegeben und heute soll noch was dazu kommen und kalt bleibt es auch....

Das könnte was werden 

...wenn der Nebel sich gelegt hat, kann man sogar was sehen:
http://www.fremdenverkehrsverein-huellhorst.de/webcam.htm


----------



## kris. (25. November 2010)

Sowas dachte ich mir auch schon. 
Bei uns auf dem Berg hats heute morgen 2-3cm Schnee gehabt. Im Wald wirds etwas winiger sein, aber für die erste Tour könnte es reichen...


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2010)

Da wäre ich dabei Frank 
Leider wird bis dahin meine Winterjacke noch nicht dasein und ich muss mir aushelfen. Daher werde ich eher eine kleine Tour mitnehmen müssen.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. November 2010)

Was schreibt ihr alle .... ??????

Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die Posts hier vor 8 Monaten. 

*"Schneepest" ... "Ich will Frühling" ... "öööhhhh es wird nicht wärmer" .... "Mist, noch immer keine freien Trails ".... *t.b.c.

Und ihr freut euch auf SCHNEE-Touren ?!?!?  

Von mir aus kalt, von mir aus Winter, aber bitte KEINEN Schnee.... Ich will trockene, harte Trails und ne fein eingestellte Federung ..... 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2010)

Ich fühle mich jetzt mal nicht angesprochen, aber gut beobachtet chucki 

Wo wollen wir fahren? Turmtrail (aka. euer Flowtrail)? Der B-Trail ist ja gut nass:


----------



## kris. (25. November 2010)

Winter mit Schnee und kalt und allem drumherum ist doch ganz schön.
Aber wenn es Ende März nicht langsam Frühling wird kann es auch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten sein...


----------



## poekelz (25. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Winter mit Schnee und kalt und allem drumherum ist doch ganz schön.
> Aber wenn es Ende März nicht langsam Frühling wird kann es auch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten sein...



Genau meine Meinung - natürlich fahre ich lieber in "KURZ" aber wir leben nunmal leider nicht auf Malle und daher muss man eben durch diese kalte Zeit hindurch.

Und bein bisschen Schnee (von den Massen wie im letzten Winter hab ich nicht gesprochen) auf den hoffentlich hartgefrorenen Trails ist OK.

BTW: Auf dem W-Markt gestern fand ich´s bei der Kälte schon  ganz nett


----------



## chucki_bo (25. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Winter mit Schnee und kalt und allem drumherum ist doch ganz schön.



Ist es. 

Aber dann hab ich nen anderes Szenario : Glühwein, Berghütte, Kamin, Glühwein, Wintersport, Glühwein, Weihnachtsmarkt, Glühwein... 

Irgendwas doppelt oder vergessen in der Aufzählung ... hmmm - ach Glühwein wäre noch toll ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (25. November 2010)

Bei Berghütte und Kamin fällt mir spontan noch was ganz anderes ein als Glühwein!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2010)

mir auch!

ne gute flasche wein.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. November 2010)

Ich befürchte kris wollte auf noch was anderes raus... Bärenfell usw... 

Was sagte aber damals schon Rocky : f**** macht die Beine schlapp 

von Glühwein hat er aber nix gesagt


----------



## kris. (25. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich befürchte kris wollte auf noch was anderes raus... Bärenfell usw...



Na wenigstens einer versteht mich.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2010)

zur anmerkung:

ich trinke gar keinen wein.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> zur anmerkung:
> 
> ich trinke gar keinen wein.





S c h e i s s e n d r e c k  . Laß Dir helfen


----------



## Peter88 (25. November 2010)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Wenn sie es da überhaupt hochschaffen



weißt du auch nur im Ansatz, über was du da redest?


----------



## kris. (26. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> S c h e i s s e n d r e c k  . Laß Dir helfen



Lass ihn doch, bleibt mehr für uns! 

Habt ihr euch denn alle schon ne schöne Strecke fürs Schnee-Biken morgen gesucht?


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2010)

Nein habe ich nicht. Morgen wird auch nicht gefahren bei mir - eher Sonntag 

Wo geht's hin chucky und frank? Zusammen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (27. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch, bleibt mehr für uns!
> 
> *Habt ihr euch denn alle schon ne schöne Strecke fürs Schnee-Biken morgen gesucht*?



Jaaaaaaa......
Scheiß Wetter..... lasst Kachelmann frei!!


----------



## Peter88 (27. November 2010)

oh da habt ihr in BI deutlich mehr schnee als wir hier im wiehengebirge.

bei uns war heut der boden gefroren und größtenteils schnee und Eisschollen frei.. also perfekt zum biken 


p.s. habe grade von irgendwen eine sms bekommen das der wartturm trail manipuliert wurde.. bin ihn heute gefahren hab aber nix gesehen.
also augen auf wenn ihr ihn in der nächsten zeit fahrt
Mfg
peter


----------



## Rischer (27. November 2010)

hier in Rödinghausen waren sie auch am Werk hab ich gesehn...

Irgendwelche Leute haben Bäume so gefällt, dass sie auf den Trail gekippt sind-.-


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> oh da habt ihr in BI deutlich mehr schnee als wir hier im wiehengebirge.
> 
> bei uns war heut der boden gefroren und größtenteils schnee und Eisschollen frei.. also perfekt zum biken
> 
> ...




Na prima - es wird also schlimmer. Ich werde da Morgen bei Gelegenheit mal vorbeischauen und nach der Ursache schauen. Falls jmd da genauere Infos hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar (gerne auch per PN).
Ich hoffe das das nicht zur Eskalation führt und eine vorübergehende Phase ist.
Hattet ihr am Trail bisher Streit / Stress / unangenehme Begegnungnen mit Wanderen und oder Hundebesitzern? (Ebenfalls gerne eine PN an mich). Nur vom "Hobby-Rentner-Cherrff kann das ja nicht alles kommen)



LG der Frieden suchende Jens


(Wir wollen doch alle den Wald genießen - aber das wird wohl nie ohne Konflikte ausgehen  )


----------



## DirtyD (28. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

Hi, ich bin Dennis (noch) 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Minden.
Ãber einen Bekannten der MB fÃ¤hrt und mir immer davon erzÃ¤hlt bin ich neugierig geworden und fange gerade an mich Ã¼ber das Tehma zu informieren. 
Das letzte MB was ich gekauft habe, war ein Marin und das war Anfang der 90iger!  Gibt es die Marke eigentlich noch?!

Ich war am WE mal bei Radsport Lindemann (wenn einem das was sagt) um mal einfach zu schauen, was es denn so Ã¼berhaupt gibt. 
Tja und da fÃ¤ngt es auch schon an, ich mÃ¶chte MB fahren gerne (wieder) kennenlernen, weiÃ aber nicht ob es jetzt Sinn machen wÃ¼rde, mir gleich ein Bike fÃ¼r 700 â¬ (z.B. Cube LTD Comp) zu holen um dann entweder:

- zu merken das ist nichts fÃ¼r mich 
- oder zu sagen, verdammt ist das hammer aber ich muss gleich aufrÃ¼sten, da es keine gute Basis war/ist (das MB)

da ihr hier aus meiner Gegend kommt und ein aufgeschlossener Haufen zu sein scheint, dachte ich mir, schreibe ich das doch gleich alles hier hin! 
Hoffe das ist kein Problem und ihr kÃ¶nnt mir evtl. helfen.

MfG

Dennis


----------



## kris. (28. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

Hej Dennis!

700-1000â¬ sind eine gute Basis fÃ¼r den (Wieder)Einstieg. Alles was drunter liegt kann Dir eher den SpaÃ am biken vermiesen. Oder Du schaust hier mal im Bikemarkt nach nem guten gebrauchten.
Das hier zum Beispiel: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/324703/cat/49
oder das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/323406/cat/49

Dann erstmal ne Saison fahren und schauen wie es Dir gefÃ¤llt. Wenn die vielleicht nicht so guten Verschleiss-Teile mit der Zeit aufgeben kannst Du sie immer noch gegen was besseres Tauschen.

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

hi dennis
Willkommen in der kleinen welt der ibc =)

wie kris schon sagt für 700 bis 1000 Euro bekommt man schon top Bikes an denen du auch Spaß als fortgeschrittener haben kannst.

wenn du dann doch mehr willst kannst du ja teil für teil austauchen.

Mfg
peter


----------



## DirtyD (28. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

Hey,

danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
Habt ihr denn persönliche Empfehlungen für ein Bike in der Preiskategorie?
Oder ist das Cube schon ok? Werde mir sicher auch die Gebrauchten ansehen! 
Was treibt ihr denn jetzt so zu der Jahreszeit? Ich meine, ich habe mir jetzt nicht unbedingt DIE Jahreszeit ausgesucht um damit anzufangen!


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

Hallo auch von mir,

ich schreib dir gleich mal ne PN  Dann überfüllen wir den Thread hier nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

@ dennis

guck dich mal bei h&s um, die bieten mitunter das beste p/l-verhältnis.


----------



## llennoc (29. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

@ DirtyD:

also was den hardcorebereich beim biken betrifft (downhill, freeride etc.) ist für die meisten halt einfach offseason.... manche fahren noch, andere nicht.

aber du wolltest dir ja nen normales mtb holen... denke da werden die meisten auch noch im winter weiterfahren.


----------



## kris. (29. November 2010)

vom Admin kopiert aus "Mitgliedervorstellungsthread"

Jepp, das tun wir! Gestern noch wieder schÃ¶n 3:30h durch den Schnee gepflÃ¼gt. 

Im Bereich von 700 bis 1000â¬ nehmen sich die Bikes alle nicht viel was das Preis/Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis angeht. Achte darauf das die Geometrie passt und der Rahmen nicht allzu schwer ist. Der ist schwieriger "mal eben" auszutauschen als Lenker, Vorbau, Tretlager, Kurbeln, Gabel etc...


----------



## poekelz (29. November 2010)

DirtyD schrieb:


> Was treibt ihr denn jetzt so zu der Jahreszeit? Ich meine, ich habe mir jetzt nicht unbedingt DIE Jahreszeit ausgesucht um damit anzufangen!



Natürlich kann man (bis auf Extremwetter) eigentlich das ganze Jahr hindurch fahren und das machen wir auch!

Allerdings ist dafür unbedingt vernünftige Winterkleidung notwendig, aber gerade für einen Wiedereinsteiger, der noch nicht weiß ob er dabei bleiben wird, schlägt die Investition in Winterklamotten natürlich recht ordentlich ins Kontor.

Also vielleicht besser bis zum Frühjahr warten...?!

Frostige Grüsse
Frank


----------



## DirtyD (29. November 2010)

Was die Kleidung betrifft, müste ich mir was aus meinen Ski-Sachen (wärme) und meinen Paintballklamotten (robuts) etwas zusammenstellen! 

Brauche aber auch erstmal ein Bike und das wird erstmal schwer genug für mich! Wer die Wahl hat (und keine Ahnung) der hat die Qual! 

Gibt es Empfehlungen welche Marke in dem vorher beschriebenen Preissegment besonders herraussticht?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2010)

Frostige Grüße vom Frank - na prima 

Ich sehe das genauso. Kurze Runden gehen aber sicherlich auch mit normaler Winterkleidung - wenn auch nicht im schwierigem Gelände. Am Anfang ist es bei diesem Wetter (Schnee, Eisbereiche) im Wald sowieso nicht so empfehlenswert sich wieder ranzutasten. 
Wie schon vorgeschlagen - ersteinmal einlesen und in Ruhe aussuchen 

Es gibt Marken wie Canyon, die nur übers Internet verkaufen. Solche wären für "Wiedereinsteiger/Anfänger" meiner Meinung nach weniger geeignet. Sonst ist Cube super, Stevens, Focus oder ähnliches  Schau einfach mal was bei dir in der Nähe verkauft wird und dann schau danach im Forum nach. Probefahrt ist natürlich das Wichtigste!


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (29. November 2010)

Ui, der Chef hat aufgeräumt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2010)

So ist's doch übersichtlicher und es kommen nicht immer die "Wo bleibt denn der Admin"-Sprüche etc


----------



## kris. (29. November 2010)

Tach auch!
Alle gut durch den Winterverkehr gekommen heute?


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2010)

Japs und das Erste mal auf den glatten Straßen selbst mitm Auto unterwegs. Alles gut und bei euch? Es war alles gut gestreut


----------



## tangoba62 (29. November 2010)

Hi,

mein Einstieg in den Winter war nicht so prall.Hab gestern bei der Tour  im Downhill  vom Hermann Bekanntschaft mit nem Baumstumpf gemacht.

Von keine Ahnung auf  Null in ca.einer 1/10 Sek. Dann einen astreinen Salto in die Botanik gelegt,hat übrigens richtig Laune gemacht, mit Supersoftlandung im Gras mit Schneedämpfung.

Doof ist nur, das der Rahmen nun gebrochen ist

Zum Glück sind die Knochen heile !

Also, fahrt vorsichtig !!


Gruß Udo


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2010)

Gut das dir nichts passiert ist, das wäre wesentlich ärgerlicher!
Viel Erfolg beim aussuchen des neuen Rahmens und sieh es positiv - dann kommt etwas neues ins Haus und lass dir Zeit bei der richtigen Wahl


----------



## kris. (29. November 2010)

@tangoba   Glück gehabt! Vom Rahmen mal abgesehen...
Gibts jetzt nen Fully?


----------



## tangoba62 (29. November 2010)

Jau, werd jetzt mal nen Fully probieren. Werd ja auch nicht jünger...

Mal sehen wie das funktioniert


----------



## kris. (30. November 2010)

Na wenigstens brauchst Du nur nen neuen Rahmen und nicht ein komplettes Bike.
Schon ne Idee was es werden soll?


----------



## nippelspanner (30. November 2010)

@tango: Poste mal Fotos vom kaltverformten Material. Sowas ist immer interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. November 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @tango: Poste mal Fotos vom kaltverformten Material. Sowas ist immer interessant.


 
Gaffer!


----------



## gooni11 (30. November 2010)

Hallo
Der Weihnachtsmann kommt ja bald und da hab ich gedacht....
*JEMAND INTERESSE AN EINEM GARMIN EDGE 705 ??!?!?*
Siehe MARKTPLATZ!
mfg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469848


----------



## tangoba62 (30. November 2010)

war keine kaltverformung. war kunststoffzwefetzung/carbon.
hat geknallt wie sau.
bin jetzt am rcherchieren ob das normal ist, denn ich war echt nicht schnell.

der rahmen wurde mir mal als merida-teil verkauft,aber ohne decals.
mal sehen ob es nach der rahmennummer auch wirklich einer gewesen ist.




nippelspanner schrieb:


> @tango: Poste mal Fotos vom kaltverformten Material. Sowas ist immer interessant.


----------



## tangoba62 (30. November 2010)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung wann die Termine für die Challenge4MTB 2011
rauskommen??

Dann gibt es ein 24h Rennen nähe Osnabrück am 28/29.05,2011
Hanz Interessant..


----------



## JENSeits (30. November 2010)

Das 24 Rennen sollte ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Vond er Kondition würde ich es nciht mal 2 Stunden gescheit halten aber als Fan / Betreuer / Anfeuerer mache ich mich bestimmt umso besser


----------



## poekelz (1. Dezember 2010)

Na jetzt ist es mal richtig kalt geworden!

Bei dem Sturm draußen und -8° zur Zeit wird es wohl wieder einiges an Kältebruch im Wald geben. Heute Nacht dann noch eine Ladung Schnee drauf und fertig ist chucki´s Horrorszenario!

Also auf jeden Fall mal weiter von den Trails berichten und die Klappsäge nicht vergessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. Dezember 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Also auf jeden Fall mal weiter von den Trails berichten und die Klappsäge nicht vergessen....


 
Gibt es ein bestimmtes Modell das Du empfehlen kannst? 
Bei uns liegt teilweise noch vom letzten Winter das Zeug im Weg rum...


----------



## JENSeits (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Fiskars gibt es mit ausschiebbarer Klinge. Die hat mein Dad seid längerem im Einsatz. Ich denke gerade jetzt bei den Verhältnissen macht es Sinn in der Truppe zufahren!?


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Dezember 2010)

Naja, 
wenn Du Dich bei den Temperaturen alleine lang machst und nicht mehr so richtig bei Sinnen bist, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass Du in kürzester Zeit HARTgefroren bist... doof das.... 

Also eine "Allein-Nachtfahrt" a la Gooni würde ich mal ausschliessen. Und selbst tagsüber müsste man dich erstmal schnell finden, wenn du dich nicht mehr allein fortbewegen kannst... auch doof das ...

Ich hab Heizung an ... later chucki


----------



## gooni11 (1. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die Fiskars gibt es mit ausschiebbarer Klinge. Die hat mein Dad seid längerem im Einsatz. Ich denke gerade jetzt bei den Verhältnissen macht es Sinn in der Truppe zufahren!?



Moin...
MEMME.... allein ist der Biker!
Machete aufn Rücken geschnallt und ab gehts....
Das bisschen Eis und Glätte


Tss.....

Also ICH fahr ja nicht bei Nässe von daher hab ich im Moment da nicht soooo viel schwierigkeiten.


----------



## kris. (1. Dezember 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Also ICH fahr ja nicht bei Nässe von daher hab ich im Moment da nicht soooo viel schwierigkeiten.


 
Wieso??? Ist doch alles schön trocken gefroren, nix mit Pfützen oder so. Kannst Dich also wieder in den Wald trauen!


----------



## JENSeits (1. Dezember 2010)

Nix Memme, ich bin seid meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch vorsichtiger geworden und ich finde in der Gruppe macht's meist mehr Spaß - zudem nicht einer Alleine alle Bäumchen wegschleppen / sägen muss.


----------



## gooni11 (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin
ACHTUNG!!!
Ich hab mir eben den Garmin 800 gekauft!

Meinen EDGE 705 muß ich nun loswerden.... schaut im Marktplatz!
PREIS.

*235 Euro VHB. Das ding ist im TOP ZUSTAND mit Restgarantie!!*

mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (1. Dezember 2010)

Gooni:
Das sind doch alles Schönwetterfahrer - Tools, die bei Regen und Nässe nicht funktionieren  - oder?

Wenn Du das nächste halbe Jahr bis zum trockenen Sommer eh nur noch Rolle fährst, nicht wundern, dass das Ding nicht viel anzeigt! 

Later
chucki

P.S. Falls Du ne Regenjacke verhämmerst, da könnten wir ins Geschäft kommen .... Tschökes


----------



## gooni11 (1. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Gooni:
> Das sind doch alles Schönwetterfahrer - Tools, die bei Regen und Nässe nicht funktionieren  - oder?
> 
> Wenn Du das nächste halbe Jahr bis zum trockenen Sommer eh nur noch Rolle fährst, nicht wundern, dass das Ding nicht viel anzeigt!
> ...



NEE NEE.... IPX7... Wasserdicht bis 1m

hab keine Zeit jetz... muß spielen.


----------



## poekelz (1. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Gibt es ein bestimmtes Modell das Du empfehlen kannst?
> Bei uns liegt teilweise noch vom letzten Winter das Zeug im Weg rum...



Ich hab eine Gardena bei Schwiegermutter im Keller abgegriffen - sieht aus wie ein überdimensionales Klappmesser, nur eben mit Sägeblatt und passt genau in den Camelbak Rucksach.

...mal sehen ob ich die am WE mal mitnehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde am Wochenende (sobald Zeit und Jacke da ist) mitter Fiskars eine Runde drehen. Mal schauen wo's mich hinführt. Die passt auch überall rein


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Dezember 2010)

Ihr hättet auch Förster werden können. Ich habe in 18 Jahren MTB noch nicht einmal ne Säge mitgehabt oder gebraucht. Entweder man kann fahren oder die Bäume (gefällt oder umgekippt) sind mit ner Handsäge eh nicht zu entfernen... 

Aber fahrt ruhig vor und räumt die Trails frei! Ich fahre dann hinterher 

Later 
chucki


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2010)

wie oft ich in den letzten Monaten halbe Bäume vom Turmtrail gezogen habe möchte ich nicht zählen ... aber schön das ich nicht alleine aufräume


----------



## poekelz (2. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ihr hättet auch Förster werden können. Ich habe in 18 Jahren MTB noch nicht einmal ne Säge mitgehabt oder gebraucht. Entweder man kann fahren oder die Bäume (gefällt oder umgekippt) sind mit ner Handsäge eh nicht zu entfernen...
> 
> Aber fahrt ruhig vor und räumt die Trails frei! Ich fahre dann hinterher
> 
> ...



Ich säge damit die Brücke am BT an und wenn du hinter mir her fährst dann    mache ich Fotos!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2010)

genau  

muss am Sonntag jmd von euch nach Bremen und oder Hamburg? Oder Hannover oder was sonst so aufm Weg liegt? Dann könnte man sich den Sprit ggf. teilen. Ich werde mir meinen Trialer abholen


----------



## kris. (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte bisher auch noch nie ne Säge dabei. Aber auf einer meiner Runden liegen seit fast 1 Jahr 2 bis 3 Bäume über den Weg die ca 15cm dick sind. Dummerweise liegen die aber nicht flach auf dem Boden das man mit nem Bunny-Hopp drüber kommt, sondern schön auf Kniehöhe. Den Förstern ist es anscheinend egal. Der Baum auf dem Foto hier liegt nach 8 Monaten immer noch an Ort und Stelle:




Und das auf einem offiziellen Wanderweg...


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2010)

ziemlich bequem die Waldarbeiter bei euch, oder?


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> muss am Sonntag jmd von euch nach Bremen und oder Hamburg? Oder Hannover oder was sonst so aufm Weg liegt? Dann könnte man sich den Sprit ggf. teilen. Ich werde mir meinen Trialer abholen



Oh Gott  - frag mal Gooni nach dem alten Navi... wie fährst Du denn ??? Hannover, Bremen, Hamburg --> liegt nicht wirklich auf einem Weg...

und kris. : Das bisschen Gehölz ... Da nimmst Du dir schnell die Gardena Säge und in 5 Minuten ist der Weg frei ... frag mal poekelz und jenseits, die kennen sich aus

und poekelz: das will ich sehen, dass du auf dem dh zur Brücke so viel Vorsprung rausfährst, dass du die Hölzer ansägen, dich in Fotopostition bringen und mich ablichten willst, während ich per Airtime über die Brücke springe... wann gehts los am Sonntag??? 

VoRFReuDE


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2010)

Ist anders gemeint chucky. 
Entweder über Bremen oder über Hannover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> und kris. : Das bisschen Gehölz ... Da nimmst Du dir schnell die Gardena Säge und in 5 Minuten ist der Weg frei ... frag mal poekelz und jenseits, die kennen sich aus


 
Ich hatte schon an sprengen gedacht. 
Nee, werd am WoE mal die Säge aus dem Heizungskeller in die Hand nehmen und da hoch laufen. Ist zum Glück nur 5 Minuten weg. Dummerweise passt die Säge nicht in den Bike-Rucksack.


----------



## Sgt.Green (2. Dezember 2010)

Das was du da liegen hast, Kris, würde ich mit etwas klein machen was definitiv nicht in nen Bikerucksack passt


----------



## poekelz (2. Dezember 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Das was du da liegen hast, Kris, würde ich mit etwas klein machen was definitiv nicht in nen Bikerucksack passt



Du meinst eher sowas in der Richtung nehme ich an:


----------



## JENSeits (2. Dezember 2010)

sowas würd ich nehmen


----------



## Sgt.Green (2. Dezember 2010)

Jap, sowas hatte ich im Verdacht
Jens... du kannst mit´er Hotsaw doch gar nicht um


----------



## llennoc (2. Dezember 2010)

sonen baum würd ich auch mit meiner einfachen 236er husqvarna kleinkriegen bei gerade mal 1,9 ps...und ich hab sogar noch richtig spaß dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (2. Dezember 2010)

llennoc schrieb:


> sonen baum würd ich auch mit meiner einfachen 236er husqvarna kleinkriegen bei gerade mal 1,9 ps...und ich hab sogar noch richtig spaß dran



Dann mach hin... Am Wochenende wollen wieder alle fahren und bis dahin sind es nur noch 2 Tage! 

Wenn Du dann noch eine Axt verwendest, bekommst Du sogar noch Punkte für den Winterpokal - nehme ich an....


----------



## llennoc (2. Dezember 2010)

tjaha wenn ich denn mal zeit in den verplanten vorweihnachtswochen hätte    dann gerne...


----------



## kris. (2. Dezember 2010)

Jepp. So groß braucht das Moped gar nicht sein um Spaß beim zerlegen zu haben.


----------



## Sgt.Green (2. Dezember 2010)

> sonen baum würd ich auch mit meiner einfachen 236er husqvarna kleinkriegen bei gerade mal 1,9 ps...und ich hab sogar noch richtig spaß dran



Hab nie behauptet das man mit ner kleineren Säge sonen Baum nicht durchbekommt

Mit dem Spaß ist das dann so die Sache was man gewohnt ist


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

Und schon sind wir wieder bei der Weisheit das es nicht die Größe ist sondern das Hin-und-Her was die Musik macht!


----------



## poekelz (3. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir wieder bei der Weisheit das es nicht die Größe ist sondern das Hin-und-Her was die Musik macht!



Das sagen immer nur die Leute, die nix ordendlich großes haben.


Niveaulimbo oder wie hieß das noch gleich?!


----------



## llennoc (3. Dezember 2010)

glaub niveaulimbo ist es jop....habe das wort noch nie in meinem leben gehört aber naja..

@ Sgt.Green

nein war auch garnicht auf deine aussage bezogen. habe nur das bild von der "maxi"-kettensäge gesehen und gedacht da will jetzt einer mit dem teil an den baum ran. 

hab die beiträge davor garnnicht gelesen...halt nur das bild gesehen


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

Genau so...


----------



## gooni11 (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Ich merks schon.. ihr geht demnächst nicht mehr in Wald harain zum Biken sondern um Kleinholz zu machen..... jaja.... die JUGEND von HEUT

Mir war die letzten Tage nicht so nach Rad fahren....doch jetzt bin ich wieder HEIß.... aber es schneit draußen....:kotz:
Na ja.... jetzt hol ich erst ma ne Displayfolie für den neuen Edge und dann mal sehen..
mfg


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Mir war die letzten Tage nicht so nach Rad fahren....doch jetzt bin ich wieder HEIß.... aber es schneit draußen....:kotz:


 
Und am Sonntag wirds noch viel schlimmer, da soll es nämlich *Regen* geben... 

Deswegen werd ich mich wohl morgen nochmal in den Schnee stürzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (3. Dezember 2010)

@llennoc: Niveaulimbo ist doch das Jugendwort des Jahres! Kam offiziell in den nachrichten

@gooni: Recht haste... wir haben es hier nur noch mit verkappten Waldarbeitern zu tun. Schlimm das.... Wenn kris. nen anständigen BunnyHop könnte, würde ihm das Bäumchen gar nicht mal auffallen 

und bytheway: Ich könnte auch :kotz: wenn es Sonntag regnet....


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn kris. nen anständigen BunnyHop könnte, würde ihm das Bäumchen gar nicht mal auffallen


 
Also für *den* Baum brauchts aber nen verdammt großen Rammler!


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Dezember 2010)

Wir gleiten schon wieder ab....


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wir *gleiten* schon wieder ab....


 
Du sagst es 

Aber immer noch niveauvoller als der "Biken mit Ständer"-Thread!
Das war der absolute Hammer...


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

Oh ja der war genial  

Sonntag werde ich wohl auf die DB umsteigen müssen - Muttern bringt mich sonst eigenhändig um


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Dezember 2010)

Alles mit der Ruhe... auch bei Glätte und Schnee muss man fahren lernen... 
aber das sagt sich leicht, wenn man 70.000km im Jahr fährt...
Believe me, Kasseler Berge Richtung Frankfurt letzten Dienstag um kurz nach 
6e morgens ist vergleichbar mit einem Winterdownhill im Wald .....

kris.: Hast du denn nen Ständer beim biken???  Geil, Parallelveranstaltung!


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hast du denn nen Ständer beim biken???  Geil, Parallelveranstaltung!


 
Tjaaa, wer hat - der hat! 
Ich meinte aber eigentlich den hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461744
Mein Favorit für den "Thread des Jahres 2010".


----------



## DirtyD (3. Dezember 2010)

Schönen Guten Tag die Herren,

hier ist es ja auch so ******* kalt wie in Frankfurt! 

@Jenseits
das mit der DB ist auch so eine Sache, mein ICE aus Frankfurt hatte 40min verspätung und mein Anschluss-IC ist komplett ausgefallen!
Nur auf die RE ist einigermaßen verlass! Ich hoffe das wird kommende Woche wieder besser...

hab mich mal so ein wenig durchgelesen und das macht die Sache ja noch schwieriger! Jetzt habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen, das man ja erst ab 900 ein vernünftiges MB bekommt... Das würde für den Anfang dann doch etwas teur werden 

Wenn ich am WE da gewesen wäre, hätt ich gefragt ob man sich nicht mal mit einn paar Leuten treffen kann um zu fachsimpeln und sich das ein oder andere Bike anzusehen...aber nö, ich muss nach Dunkeldeutschland und komme erst Sonntag mittag wieder (wenn das klappt bei den Starßenverhältnissen)

Wer startet was am WE MB-technisch?


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. Dezember 2010)

> Ich merks schon.. ihr geht demnächst nicht mehr in Wald harain zum Biken sondern um Kleinholz zu machen..... jaja.... die JUGEND von HEUT



Ich merk´s schon watte´ machst ist generell verkehrt heut zu Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

DirtyD schrieb:


> Wer startet was am WE MB-technisch?


 
*fingerheb*


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

@ chucky: glaub mir ich gebe mit Handbremse und FWD schon mein Bestes. Ich bin seid Anfang August (18ter b-day) kanppe 9tkm gefahren  - ich denke das geht auch in Ordnung. Ja lach du ruhig drüber mit deinen 70tkm 
Bei Glätte fahren mache ich ja grundsätzlich, allerdings ist's mein erster Winter.

@ dirty: Ich werde fast nur die Regionalen nehmen  Ich hoffe das klappt dann soweit. 
Ich werde Morgen evtl. mit Malte eine Runde in Lübbecke drehen - sonst werde ich Sonntag den Trialer testen - vllt ja auch schon im Zug l


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

@JENSeits Öi!

Edit: Oh, er hats wieder zurück-geändert....


----------



## llennoc (3. Dezember 2010)

@ chucki_bo

ach was

is mir schon klar. nur habe ich dieses wort noch nie gehört geschweigedenn benutzt. wie so ziemlich alle aus meinem bekannten und freundeskreis.

die haben wahrscheinlich nur in kreuzberg die umfrage gestartet
m.m.n total schwachsinnige aktion (die umfrage bzw. auswertung des jugenwortes)

*offtopicmodusaus*


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

@ llennoc: ist bei mir genauso  Tja chucky


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Dezember 2010)

Kinder, ich kannst das Wort doch auch nicht... Ich bin alt...aber ich höre Nachrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Kinder, ich kannst das Wort doch auch nicht... Ich bin alt...aber ich _höre_ Nachrichten


 
Jetzt musst Du den Kindern nur noch erklären was ein Radio ist.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Dezember 2010)

DAS hast Du gesagt ... 

Kann es sein, dass es NUR am Sonntag Sauwetter geben soll?? Ich bekomme Pickel, wenn ich die Wettervorhersage lese. 

So, W-Markt und danach schön Wild essen gehen! GEILOMAT 2010

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Hunger du Tier!


----------



## Rischer (3. Dezember 2010)

llennoc schrieb:


> @ chucki_bo
> 
> ach was
> 
> ...



in kreuzberg wäre was anderes dabei rumgekommen, glaub mir
aber auch ein wort das du nich verstehen würdest/gehört hast


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt!
Der "Biken-mit-Ständer"-Thread ist weg...


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

Und ich weiß auch warum, wann und wer's war


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

Raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

Nope 
Es musste aber sein. 


So Heute Nacht geht's ne Runde Schneeflügen


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, schade eigentlich. Muss wohl nach meinem letzten Eintrag arg entglitten sein das Ganze. Bekommt man als Foren-Admin solche Entscheidungen mitgeteilt?

Viel Spaß beim pflügen!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja es gibt einen Thread wo beratschlagt wird.
Ich schau mal nach woran's genau gelegen hat - wenn das geht. Aber ich möchte mal auch nicht zuviel verraten.

Danke, werde ich wohl haben solange ich alleine! fahre ..


BTW: nette Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin
SO... das ist DIE Chance.
*Schnee + Sonne und blauer Himmer*
Wer hat Lust auf eine lockere Runde über den Hermannsweg! Nix Wildes nur bissel die Natur genießen!
Ich sag mal  12.30 Uhr am Flugplatz Oerlinghausen. Dann so 1,5-2 Stunden oder so.
Also... ich bin um 12,30 Uhr am Flugplatz (Auf dem Parkplatz) werde aber bei der Kälte auch nicht lange warten!!
mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt. Jetzt ist DIE Gelegenheit. Mach Fotos für den Imperssionen Thread. Besser wirds nicht!!! Spaß viel!

Ich fahr morgen. Wird aber wohl auch gehen!!

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## DirtyD (4. Dezember 2010)

So war nochmal bei meinem Dealer um die Ecke und ich denke wenn ich was neues nehmen sollte, dann nach Weihnachten und dann dieses Gefährt:

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/ltd-series/ltd-pro-white-metal-grey/

2010 Jahrgang und für 799,- Eier.

Ist das nen akzeptabeles Angebot?

Wie gesagt falls...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2010)

im netz bekommste das bike für 719


----------



## gooni11 (4. Dezember 2010)

So meisters..... die gute Nachricht ist.
Ich war los! Bilder gibbes später im entsprechenden Thread. Schlechte Nachricht..... und das ist kein Witz jetzt.....

Ich hab in der Euphorie vergessen am Flugplatz vorbei zu fahren bzw zu gucken ob da jemand steht...(ich komm da eh vorbei!!)

Nun hoffe ich das niemand da war ... dann hab ich noch einaml Glück gehabt ...ansonsten ...haut mir eine rein.
SORRY.
mfg

So... jetzt Oerlinghausen Weihnachtsmarkt... gucken ob der Glühwein noch gut ist...


----------



## DirtyD (4. Dezember 2010)

gut zu wissen! Wollte da sowieso noch versuchen nachzuverhandeln!


----------



## kris. (4. Dezember 2010)

@ gooni    jaja, man wird nicht jünger! 

@ DirtyD Unabhängig vom Preisunterschied scheint es mit ein passables Angebot zu sein.
Ich würd´s in Silber nehmen. q


----------



## DirtyD (4. Dezember 2010)

Also stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis?! 

Ist auch mein Favorit in silber! Hat auch nur noch silberne da!


----------



## slang (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
für irgenwas um 750 kannste das Rad nehmen. Ich habs mir letztes Jahr noch nach Listenpreis gekauft, und fand das im Nachhinein etwas teuer. 
Da sind schon nen paar elendschwere Teile dran.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyD (4. Dezember 2010)

@slang

Danke für den Tipp! Brauche ja erstmal was zum fahren! Und dann schauen wir mal was da so geht!  

@all

habt ihr euch eigentlich nach euren ersten bikes ein komplett neues geholt (z.B. Fully) oder habt ihr euch das neue aus Parts vom alten und noch neuen zusammen gebaut? Sprich Rahmen vom Fully und den rest vom alten...

ich hoffe man konnte mich verstehen!


----------



## kris. (4. Dezember 2010)

SLX und XT-Mix ist okay, grade in der Preisklasse. Die Kurbel ist nicht der Hammer, aber die kannst Du nach einer oder zwei Saisons zusammen mit dem Innenlager austauschen. Die Bremse ist auch kein Top-Modell, aber für den Anfang absolut ausreichend. Die an meinem Focus ist auch nicht besser. 
Für 799,- oder 719,- EUR wirst DU keine Wunderwaffe bekommen, aber wie gesagt: Für den Anfang ist es ein gutes Bike. Alle anderen sind auch nicht besser. P/L-Verhältnis stimmt in meinen Augen.


----------



## kris. (4. Dezember 2010)

*hechel* Hier kommt man ja kaum mit dem schreiben hinterher..! 

Da die Anbauteile an einem Einsteiger-Hardtail in der Regel nicht der Hammer sind macht es nicht unbedingt Sinn die an einen Fully-Rahmen zu übernehmen. Ich hab mir neulich nen Fully-Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt geschossen und werde den jetzt nach und nach mit guten, aber weil gebraucht, günstigen Teilen aufbauen. Beim selber aufbauen kannst Du halt genau das an den Rahmen bauen was Du dran haben möchtest. Bei Komplett-Bikes kann es passieren das Du die ein oder andere Kröte schlucken musst.


----------



## slang (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Von meiner alten Kiste gabs nichts, was sich für nen neues Rad gelohnt hätte. Altes Rad - Cantis bzw HS33, jetzt Scheibe. 80mm Federgabel( mittlerweile eher 50mm  ) jetzt 100 bzw 140.
Da sind jetzt Bleche und nen Nabendynamo dran, und ist nen prima Stadtrad.
Ein Komplettaufbau lohnt meines Erachtens nur in den ganz hohen Preisklassen, und dann auch nur wenn du ganz genau weißt, was du willst/brauchst.


----------



## DirtyD (4. Dezember 2010)

@Kris

dann ist ok! Das ich für den Preis nicht oben mitspiele, war mir beswusst, es ging halt nur um P/L für einen Anfänger.

Das mit den Teilen war so gemeint, dass man ja evtl. sein erstes Bike aufgerüstet hat und diese Teile dann evtl. übernimmt.

@slang

einen Komplettaufbau denke ich, macht dann auch nur Sinn wenn man wirklich etwas langfristiges und edeles ins Auge gefasst hat!

Ach und mein ein Dankeschön, das ihr so geduldig meine Fragen beantwortet, die bestimmt schon 100mal gefallen sind!


----------



## gooni11 (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Jaja Kris .... man wird älter...... jaaa..... mist.

Aber so wie es ausschaut war eh niemand dort...schön.

Dafür jetzt schöne Bilder im Impressionen Thread *DANK chucky_bo*
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Jetzt ist DIE Gelegenheit. Mach Fotos für den Imperssionen Thread. Besser wirds nicht!!! Spaß viel!
> 
> *Ich fahr morgen. Wird aber wohl auch gehen!!*
> 
> ...



MOIN
chucki..... ich glaub du hast da wohl ins Klo gegriffen.Hier schneit es wie aus Kübeln ..äähhhh... Kissen 
Über Nacht ca 10 cm Schnee gefallen und keine Ende in Sicht.... viel Spaß heut.

Und sonst,.... alle noch inne heia oder was?!
mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Dezember 2010)

Schlimmer .... es regnet bei 2 Grad über Null. Selbst die Strassen zum Berg sind ungenießbar. 

Aber ich habe schon die EXIT-Lösung: Extrem-Couching mit Heißgetränken. Zwischendurch den W-Baum besorgen und den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen....

BTW: Toller Sport wäre auch mit Sprungfedern über Autos zu hüpfen...

Later
chucki_bo , der sich jetzt goonis Bilder von gestern anguckt


----------



## gooni11 (5. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Schlimmer .... es regnet bei 2 Grad über Null. Selbst die Strassen zum Berg sind ungenießbar.
> 
> Aber ich habe schon die EXIT-Lösung: Extrem-Couching mit Heißgetränken. Zwischendurch den W-Baum besorgen und den lieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen....
> 
> ...



Jau.... aber ich hörte daß das echt extrem gefährlich sein soll.
Also gefährlicher wie zum beispiel ne Runde gegen Klitschko oder so.
Ich würd mich so etwas nicht trauen .... is mir zu ....EXTREM 


*UND CHUCKI..... BILDER SCHÖN*


----------



## kris. (5. Dezember 2010)

Nöö, nix Heia. Auch schon Extreme-Couching direkt im Anschluß ans Frühstück. 
War lustig gestern. Hab mir ein paar Nebenwege vorgenommen, hatte was von Expeditions-Biking


----------



## poekelz (5. Dezember 2010)

...nixe - gefühlte 2 Tonnen Bücher (Lehrer) meiner Frau nach unten geschleppt und die Regale dafür gleich vorweg...also mir reicht`s heute mit körperlicher Arbeit!


----------



## gooni11 (5. Dezember 2010)

Mir reichts auch für heut.
 Hab nach den 2 Schneetouren gestern und vorgestern mein Isaac mal richtig geputzt (war auch gut so) und hab festgestellt das meine Exustar Titan Pedale Spiel haben.
auseinandergebaut und...... eine hab ich hinbekommen die andere ist klotten...
Jetzt darf ich mir erstmal Pedale besorgen.
Na ja ... hab sie gebraucht für 50ig Eu gekauft und bin gut 1 Jahr Rennrad damit gefahren und jetzt 3 Monate ca MTB.
bezahlt gemacht haben sie sich ja aber trotzdem Mist.
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. Dezember 2010)

Bei Pedalen, der Preisklasse, Spiel zu haben ist ja mal der letzte Mist.
Ich würd Shimano XTR oder XT fahren, die sind zwar schwerer halten aber


----------



## gooni11 (5. Dezember 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Bei Pedalen, der Preisklasse, Spiel zu haben ist ja mal der letzte Mist.
> Ich würd Shimano XTR oder XT fahren, die sind zwar schwerer halten aber



Moin
Neee ... ich war (bin) ja zufrieden gewesen mit den Teilen.
Hab mir grad ein Paar bestellt.
99 Euro ... für 208 Gramm......
mfg


----------



## kris. (5. Dezember 2010)

Viel Geld für so wenig Gewicht


----------



## poekelz (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab meine Exustar (25 TI) gut 3 Jahre  auf dem MTB gefahren, OK zuletzt hatten sie am inneren Lager etwas Spiel, liefen aber immer noch leicht und geräuschfrei, allerdins war der Klickmechanismus ausgeleiert, Stellschraube am Anschlag und immer noch zu leichtgängig.

Trotzdem hab ich mir im Herbst neue gekauft - natürlich wieder die leichten geilen Exustar, auch für 99. 
Ri tchey Pedale hatten bei mir auch spätestens nach 2-3 Jahren Spiel, also warum nicht für´s gleiche Geld leichtere kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (5. Dezember 2010)

Nönö, passt schon. Wie hieß es doch bei Haglöfs:"Sie wollen doch sicher auch weniger für Ihr Geld!" Ebenfalls aufs Gewicht bezogen. 
Kann man den Klickmechanismus nicht irgendwie hinfrickeln?


----------



## poekelz (6. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Kann man den Klickmechanismus nicht irgendwie hinfrickeln?



Die Schrauben zum Nachstellen waren so weit reingedreht, dass sie sich bereits auf der Tretlagerachse nach oben drückten.
Klar, hätte man die Schraubenenden evtl. noch absägen können, aber ob´s das noch gebracht hätte?! Ich schätze mal die Feder ist ausgeleiert. Aber ich hab die Dinger noch liegen, wenn ich mal viel Zeit im Winter habe, werde ich sie mal zerlegen - vielleicht bekomme ich sie wieder hin, z.B. für´s Rennrad.


----------



## gooni11 (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Ich hab meine ja auch noch und werde sie als Ersatzteillager behalten.
mfg


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

@ JENSeits   "Zurück ins Thema" heisst in diesem Fall "Ab an den Stammtisch", oder?!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2010)

jawoll! 

Edit meint das du mich auch Jens nennen darfst


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Edit meint das du mich auch Jens nennen darfst



Jawoll, Cheffe!
Geht alternativ auch "Mutter der Kompanie"??


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2010)

freilich!


----------



## gooni11 (8. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Jawoll, Cheffe!
> Geht alternativ auch "Mutter der Kompanie"??



Moin....
Ich sach einfach* MAMA *zu ihm.... wird wohl auch ok sein...


----------



## kris. (9. Dezember 2010)

Huuuuhuuuu!!! 

Alle im Winterschlaf, oder was ist los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (10. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Huuuuhuuuu!!!
> 
> Alle im Winterschlaf, oder was ist los?



...oder Weihnachtsstress


----------



## kris. (10. Dezember 2010)

hmmm, einzelhandel?
oder nachwuchs?


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Dezember 2010)

Hahaaaaaaaa Weihnachtsstress - GEIL....

Jetzt mal ehrlich ... Was ist das??? Ist es wirklich Stress vor Weihnachten die eine oder andere Joy-Tour zu Geschäftspartnern zu unternehmen, um lecker Essen zu gehen... ? 
Oder ist es dieses Wochenende mit Interner-(Männer)-Weihnachtsfeier (Vorfreude meinerseits) und morgen Weihnachtsessen mit W-Markt mit den Frauen?? Oder abends vor der Glotze 20 Dominosteine zu verputzen??

Ich hab keinen Stress, aber ich nehme alles mit!! 

Munter bleiben
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (10. Dezember 2010)

Tjooo, mir geht Weihnachten am Sattelende vorbei. Von daher bin ich auch ganz entspannt. 
Sind halt einfach ein paar freie Tage am Jahresende mit lecker Essen und viel Zeit zum Biken!


----------



## poekelz (10. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hahaaaaaaaa Weihnachtsstress - GEIL....
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich ... Was ist das??? Ist es wirklich Stress vor Weihnachten die eine oder andere Joy-Tour zu Geschäftspartnern zu unternehmen, um lecker Essen zu gehen... ?
> Oder ist es dieses Wochenende mit Interner-(Männer)-Weihnachtsfeier (Vorfreude meinerseits) und morgen Weihnachtsessen mit W-Markt mit den Frauen?? Oder abends vor der Glotze 20 Dominosteine zu verputzen??



Ich hasse Dominosteine!

...ich rede ja nicht von MIR - ich bekomme das schon alles terminlich geregelt - glaub mir  und was heute Abend anbetrifft   

Aber vielleicht haben *ANDERE* ja W-Stress und deshalb ist hier nix los?!

Ich sehe das genauso wie kris. - ein paar freie Tage mit hoffentlich schönem Wetter zum Biken und danach immer lecker Essen


----------



## kris. (10. Dezember 2010)

Wo kann man den eine Internet-Weihnachtsfeier machen 
Jaja, im Internet, ich weiss... Aber sonst?
Oder zockt ihr heute weihnachtliches World-of-Warcraft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (10. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Wo kann man den eine Internet-Weihnachtsfeier machen
> Jaja, im Internet, ich weiss... Aber sonst?
> Oder zockt ihr heute weihnachtliches World-of-Warcraft?



*LESEN!*

IWF = interne Weihnachstfeier = eine Veranstaltung mit deutlich über 20jähriger Tradition in der Vorweihnachtszeit, reine Männerveranstaltung, der Teilnehmerkreis beschränkt sich auf einen namentlich bekannten Kreis.


----------



## kris. (10. Dezember 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> *LESEN!*


 
Oje, ist wohl schon Freitag! 
Na dann viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## gooni11 (10. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hahaaaaaaaa Weihnachtsstress - GEIL....
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich ... Was ist das??? Ist es wirklich Stress vor Weihnachten die eine oder andere Joy-Tour zu Geschäftspartnern zu unternehmen, um lecker Essen zu gehen... ?
> Oder ist es dieses Wochenende mit Interner-(Männer)-Weihnachtsfeier (Vorfreude meinerseits) und morgen Weihnachtsessen mit W-Markt mit den Frauen?? Oder abends vor der Glotze 20 Dominosteine zu verputzen??
> ...



Seit wann ziehst du mit meiner Tochter (Joy) um die Häuser... um 22 Uhr ist die wieder hier klar!!

Die is nix für dich.... glaub mir!

Also ICH hab auch keinen Stress.... alles gaaaanz locker. Jetzt gleich gibbes bei uns im Garten ein Lagerfeuer mit Glühwein-Bier-Stockbrot-Bratwurst (auch vom Stock denk ich) usw...

Also ICH hab keinen Stress


----------



## nippelspanner (12. Dezember 2010)

Bin heute Morgen um kurz nach 9.00 den Wartturmtrail gefahren. 
Nix kaputt, alles springbar, tuto bene!
Was habt ihr denn neulich hier gepostet?
Hatte schon Angst, mein Hometrail wäre dahin...


----------



## JENSeits (12. Dezember 2010)

ich auch ... dann haben wir ja etwas schönes geschaffen, wenn das springbare Teilstück mit zu deinem Hometrail gehört 
Scheint vielen zu gefallen


----------



## poekelz (13. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt muss nur noch die automatische Vereisungsanlage auf dem BT wieder zugekippt werden und der Bach dazu überredet weden nur noch in seinem ursprünglichen Bett zu fließen.

Aber nach dem es letzte Nach wohl alles hartgefroren hat, ist das mit nem Klappspaten allein nicht mehr zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Dezember 2010)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Bin heute Morgen um kurz nach 9.00 den Wartturmtrail gefahren.
> Nix kaputt, alles springbar, tuto bene!
> Was habt ihr denn neulich hier gepostet?
> Hatte schon Angst, mein Hometrail wäre dahin...



Wer hat das geschrieben??  Ich denke es ging immer nur um den BarreTrail undda um das untere Stück mit der Holz- bzw Moosbrücke. 
Wo geht für Euch denn eigentlich der Wartturmtrail her?? Zunächst am Turm vorbei (in die 90 Grad Kehre) oder nach dem Uphill gleich rechts runter??

Wir fahren meist die erste Variante, aber ich meine mich zu entsinnen das die zweite den einen oder anderen Sprung im oberen teil hat oder ??

Munter bleiben 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2010)

Oben am Turm westlich mit den paar Hügelchen und dann in den Wanerweg hinein. Von daaus über die Trimm-Pfade bis zum Parkplatz. Das ist für mich der Turmtrail.

Ist Momentan denn alles vereist im Wald? War schon länger nicht mehr mitm Enduro im Wald unterwegs .. wird mal wieder Zeit!


LG Jens


----------



## nippelspanner (13. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist Momentan denn alles vereist im Wald?


Wird z. Z. schön übergezuckert, dann sieht man das Eis nicht mehr so...!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Dezember 2010)

also gerade auf der Straße war's sehr amüsant. Am Lübbecker Berg kam man nur noch mit FWD und Handbremse eine Kurve bergauf rum .. wenn's im Wald auch so ist bleibe ich lieber Zuhaus und fahre in der Garage Trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (13. Dezember 2010)

Das wars kein biken mehr bis zum nächsten Tauwetter 





War gerade im Wald und es es absolut ALLES vereist bei mir hier
So eine schei** aber auch was mach ich denn nu in nächster Zeit.


----------



## Rischer (13. Dezember 2010)

OWN3D

ne spass, würde mich auch aufregen, ich hab leider auch etwas mit meinem Rücken zu kämpfen


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Dezember 2010)

morgen mit dem rad zur arbeit.

ich glaube ich nehme extra den weg an der weser entlang.


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. Dezember 2010)

Schnell noch Spike Reifen irgendwo herholen 



> ...ich hab leider auch etwas mit meinem Rücken zu kämpfen


Was haste denn mit deinem Rücken?
Du machst uns ja wohl keinen Kummer 

Gruß
Green


----------



## poekelz (14. Dezember 2010)

230691 schrieb:


> Das wars kein biken mehr bis zum nächsten Tauwetter
> 
> War gerade im Wald und es es absolut ALLES vereist bei mir hier
> So eine schei** aber auch was mach ich denn nu in nächster Zeit.



FINSTER! 

@Jens (MdK) sieht das bei uns im Wald (Wiehengebirge) genauso schlimm aus?


----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2010)

Tauwetter gibts bestimmt wieder pünktlich zu Weihnachten...


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi!
Ich war vorhin ne´Runde am Wartturm unterwegs.
Teilsweise ist auf den Wegen auch ne´ dicke Eisschicht und noch gefrohrener alter Schnee. 
Das alles macht aber nicht so viel, da der neue Schnee von gestern Grip vom allerfeinsten bietet
Selbst mit RoRo super vorangekommen 

Mfg
Green


----------



## poekelz (14. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Tauwetter gibts bestimmt wieder pünktlich zu Weihnachten...




..aber davor am Donnerstag erst noch ne ordentliche Mütze Schnee - der Schlitten wird schon ganz unruhig im Keller


----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich war grade mit ner Freundin nen Spaziergang im Wäldchen machen. Da ist mir doch glatt die Kahle Wart hoch ein MTB'ler entgegen gekommen. Beleuchtungstechnisch top zu sehen - nur die schwarzen Klamotten waren suboptimal. Also Eis habe ich aufm Kammweg nicht bemerkt .. nur die Sehnsucht nachm biken - wehe die Jacke kommt nicht zum We 

Super Bedingungen gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Dezember 2010)

jacke, hose ....

hauptsache vernünftige handschuhe, schuhe und mütze.

den rest bekommt man problemlos warm.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2010)

wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## poekelz (14. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> den rest bekommt man problemlos warm.




Ich sach nur - ABC Salbe 

Aber vorm duschen unbedingt erst mit kaltem Wasser abwaschen!!


----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2010)

Ihr dopt?  
Ne mal im ernst - die Salbe wärmt? Cremt ihr euch damit vor jeder Tour ein?


----------



## Peter88 (14. Dezember 2010)

die salbe soll ja wenn ich das wichtig verstanden habe die Durchblutung anregen.
Aber wenn man seinen ganzen Body damit einpinselt.. ich mein wo soll all das Blut herkommen?

Wo wir grade beim tehma sind:

hat schon wer erfahrungen mit "3 finger" bike handschuhen gemacht? ist das was..


----------



## gooni11 (14. Dezember 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> die salbe soll ja wenn ich das wichtig verstanden habe die Durchblutung anregen.
> Aber wenn man seinen ganzen Body damit einpinselt.. ich mein wo soll all das Blut herkommen?
> 
> Wo wir grade beim tehma sind:
> ...



Also wenn du öfters mal in der Nase bohrst lass es lieber..

Also ich hab normale Rad-Winterhandschuhe von Roeckl . Die sind Wind und Wasserdicht ,recht Dünn und haben so eine gummierte Innenseite allerdings ohne Polster ,die sind TOP find ich.
Hab ich auch so immer an wenn ich Glühwein saufen bin.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (14. Dezember 2010)

Sagt mal.... wo ist eigentlich unser Waldi?!?!?!

HUHU.....

mfg


----------



## poekelz (15. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ihr dopt?
> Ne mal im ernst - die Salbe wärmt? Cremt ihr euch damit vor jeder Tour ein?



Nein, nur wenn es so richtig kalt ist - also -5° z.B. dann creme ich mir die Füße damit ein, weil ich auch im Winter mit Klicks fahre entsteht auch in meinen Sidi Winterschuhen immer eine gewisse Kältebrücke und mit ABC-Salbe ist dass dann egal - da hat man IMMER warme Füße 

Aber blos nicht im Gesicht (da lieber normale, etwas fettigere Creme) oder großflächig auf dem Rücken verwenden!


Zum Thema 3-finger Handschuhe: also wenn man nicht gerade Gripshift fährt, dann stelle ich mir das schalten damit ziemlich schwierig vor und ne 1finger Bremse müsste man dann mit 2en bedienen...oder sind die nich 2-2-Daumen genäht?


----------



## kris. (15. Dezember 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Sagt mal.... wo ist eigentlich unser Waldi?!?!?!
> 
> HUHU.....
> 
> mfg


 
Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...
Hab bloß keine vernünftige Antwort von mir bekommen. 
Hat sich ja länger nicht blicken lassen hier.

Ja, die Handschuhe sind Daumen-2-2 genäht, aber ich denke Bremsen und Schaltung sollte man trotzdem ganz gut bedienen können, so lange die Finger noch gut zu bewegen sind. Man muss sich halt ein bisschen umgewöhnen wenn man sonst immer nur einen Finger über den Bremshebel gewuchtet hat. 
Ganz offiziell heissen die übrigens "Lobster", glaube ich.
Aber nicht ins heiße Wasser werfen!


----------



## gooni11 (15. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Hab ich grad erst gesehen Kris....

Auch nicht schlecht......


> Allergiker-Hinweis:
> Dieses Eichhörnchen kann Spuren von Nüssen enthalten!


----------



## kris. (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja, das sollte der geneigte Allergie-Biker schon wissen wenn er sich mal wieder ein Eichhörnchen auf der Bremsscheibe bruzzelt. 

Sonst Alle wohlauf? Auto fahren macht ja richtig Laune zur Zeit. Wenn die ganzen Vollpfosten nicht wären die damit nicht umgehen können...


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Dezember 2010)

im auto saß ich das letzte mal am samstag und davor am sonntag.

bei dem wetter komme ich immer auf die idee mit dem fahrrad zur arbeit zu fahren.
für die 3,5 km habe ich gestern nach der arbeit fast ne halbe stunde gebraucht.
totaler blindflug ohne brille.


----------



## exto (17. Dezember 2010)

Heh Kai, tröste dich. Ich hatte gestern totalen Blindflug MIT Brille  

Hat aber trotzdem mächtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn selbst auf'm Weserradweg Pfadfinderqualitäten gefragt waren. 

Dauert halt alles n bisschen, weil ja die Rollwiederstandswerte leicht erhöht sind


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2010)

mitm Auto machts echt Laune! Schade das mir die Zeit fürs MTB fehlt


----------



## poekelz (18. Dezember 2010)

War eben oben im Wiehen - ohne Bike -  ca. 25cm Neuschnee auf dem Kammweg, fahrbar wird das definitiv nicht sein.

Vielleicht ein teilgeräumter Radweg, durchs Hiller Moor oder sowas in der Art, das dürften die einzig bikebaren Strecken an diesem Wochenende sein.

Ich für meinen Teil werde morgen lieber Schlittenfahren gehen und zwar hier direkt vor der Haustüre im Reesberg - natürlich mit Glühwein


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Dezember 2010)

ich werde mich morgen mal am kaiser wilhelm versuchen.
oben auf dem kamm ist ja ne beliebte wanderstrecke. dürfte also einigermaßen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (18. Dezember 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> War eben oben im Wiehen - ohne Bike -  ca. 25cm Neuschnee auf dem Kammweg, fahrbar wird das definitiv nicht sein.
> 
> Vielleicht ein teilgeräumter Radweg, durchs Hiller Moor oder sowas in der Art, das dürften die einzig bikebaren Strecken an diesem Wochenende sein.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde morgen lieber Schlittenfahren gehen und zwar hier direkt vor der Haustüre im Reesberg - natürlich mit Glühwein



Moin
Sclittenfahren bin ich morgen auch... eben war ich wieder mal ne Stunde auf dem Rollentrainer.(ich versuch es 4 mal die Woche schaff aber in letzter Zeit meist nur 3 Einheiten)
Warum...... feier halt gern vor Weihnachten.... 

Jetzt gleich geht es auf Weihnachtsfeier zum Italiener in Bielefeld mit der B.O.C truppe.....

Ich sach schon ma prost...

mfg


----------



## Peter88 (18. Dezember 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> War eben oben im Wiehen - ohne Bike -  ca. 25cm Neuschnee auf dem Kammweg, fahrbar wird das definitiv nicht sein.
> 
> Vielleicht ein teilgeräumter Radweg, durchs Hiller Moor oder sowas in der Art, das dürften die einzig bikebaren Strecken an diesem Wochenende sein.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde morgen lieber Schlittenfahren gehen und zwar hier direkt vor der Haustüre im Reesberg - natürlich mit Glühwein



waren heute im berg sowie im hiller moor unterwegs. geht schon.. wenn es morgen aber wärmer und  der schnee schwerer wird ..


----------



## JENSeits (19. Dezember 2010)

kurze Zwischenfrage:

Ein Freund meinte zu mir ein Biker hat sich in Hüllhorst einen Knochenbruch zugezogen? War das ein MTB'ler? Wisst ihr da genaueres?



LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Dezember 2010)

*NurmalsoamRandanmerk*

Mein Arbeitsweg führt mich über die Kahle Wart im Wiehengebirge. Diese Schneemengen müssen erstmal plattgetrampelt werden oder wegtauen.

Ich befürchte, es kommt wieder zu einem Fehlstart ins Jahr 2011 wie 2010. Kaum bis keine Mountainbike-KM bis Februar.

Mal ganz abgesehen vom unplanmäßigen Dezemberausfall... 

globale Erwärmung, das hängt alles zusammen 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2010)

kopf hoch chucki,

im Wald macht's doch trotzdem spaß und zumindestens Bergab geht's doch ganz passabel


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Dezember 2010)

Im Wald machts Spaß - stimmt. Aber MTB bei dem Wetter irgendwie nicht so...

Naja, jedes Wetter hat seinen Reiz, nur bei Schnee geht bei mir ZIEMLICH schnell die Klappe runter. Ich mag echt alles - Matsch, knochentrocken, feucht, Herbstlaub, egal - aber Schnee ist auf die Dauer nervig. Bergab treten, um überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen ist KACKE.

Ein Termin steht aber auf alle Fälle : Heiligabend mit Männertee - auch bei 80 cm Neuschnee

--- ich will Sonne ---- 

chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (20. Dezember 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ein Termin steht aber auf alle Fälle : Heiligabend mit Männertee - auch bei 80 cm Neuschnee



Genau - notfalls mit Flats (irgendwo hab ich noch sowas rumliegen), Wanderschuhen und Skihose.

Frank - Hobbyautoausgräber.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal wer von euch heir aus der Lübbecker Umgebung kann den Manual? Der Wheelie stellt überhaupt kein Problem da - den Manual möchte ich inner 2011er Saison in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> sagt mal wer von euch heir aus der Lübbecker Umgebung kann den Manual? Der Wheelie stellt überhaupt kein Problem da - den Manual möchte ich inner 2011er Saison in Angriff nehmen.



Guck mal bei Poekelz aufs Profilbild... Was denkst Du, wobei das Foto gemacht wurde ...? Richtig ....

stay tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2010)

Manual und einmal hochreißen ist ein Unterschied. Was da jetzt gemacht wurde kann man m.M. nach nicht erkennen.
Ich brauch jmd'en bei dem ich's mir anschauen kann - dann klappt's besser und schneller


----------



## poekelz (20. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Manual und einmal hochreißen ist ein Unterschied. Was da jetzt gemacht wurde kann man m.M. nach nicht erkennen.



Das war schon länger als "a second for a perfect pic" - aber auch mehr nen Zufall, ich wollte über eine Bodenwelle surfen, das hatte ich in so einem Mag gesehen und probiere es seit dem immer an der Stelle. 

Auf dem Foto war ich allerdings zu schnell, zu früh und eigentlich off. Jedenfalls ist es dann länger als geplant geworden und das höhergelegte gute alte Votec M6 light (150mm Gabel) ist genau platt in den Gegenanstieg reingehauen. 

Drei Tage später hat Bernd Blöte beim Service festgestellt, dass das Oberrohr zu 2/3 gerissen war....Manual to R.I.P. 

Aber ein Manual-Leher bin ich deshalb noch laange nicht.


----------



## kris. (21. Dezember 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Aber ein Manual-Leher bin ich deshalb noch laange nicht.


 
Mach Dir nichts draus, Du kannst immer noch als schlechtes Beispiel dienen!


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Dezember 2010)

Ha - da wollte ich Poekelz in den 50-Meter-Manual-Himmel heben und dann sowas - falsche Bescheidenheit.

Auf youtube findet man massenhaft Lehrfilme. Irgendwie finde ich aber, dass diese Tricks mehr was für "vor der Eisdiele" sind - aber da bestimmt witzig - also wenn man es nicht überreißt und mit dem Arsch im Schokoladenbecher landet 

Frontwheelie - der gehört sicher auch mit zu der Kategorie. 

Aber trotzdem ... üben üben üben 

Munter
chucki_bo, der jetzt kein Spielverderber sein wollte ...


----------



## Jimmy (22. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE2o5ppzXVE"]YouTube        - how to manual (deutsch)[/nomedia]

Was du zusätzlich beachten musst:
vorher auch in den Armen tiefgehen. Das sieht auf dem Video u.a. auf Grund des kurzen Hinterbaus und der Reifengröße sehr leicht aus das VR hochzubekommen. Beim spicy wirst du dafür vorne tiefer gehen müssen um die so aufgebaute Energie dann nach hinten zu "entladen". Dadurch steift das Vorderrad. die Position dann und das ausgleichen mit den Beinen siehst du dort sehr gut.

Und such dir eine straße mit etwas Gefälle zum üben!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke Leute! 
Bei freien Straßen wirds dann geübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (22. Dezember 2010)

Manual ist übrigens eines der wichtigsten fahrtechnischen Elemente und auf dem Trail doch schon sehr oft von Vorteil wenn man ihn kann!
Der Wheelie hingegen ist wirklich was für die Eisdiele ;-)


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Dezember 2010)

Einverstanden, wenn man den Manual zum "Durchsurfen" von Senken etc. anwendet. Allerdings hab ich noch nie (ausser bei NWD Videos) jmd im Wald gesehen, der erstmal 50 Meter auf dem Hinterrad rumorgelt, um dann irgendeine Stelle zu meistern - geschweige denn ihn so selbst benötigt.

Allerdings - und da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht - macht sich eine gute Bikebeherrschung IMMER positiv bezahlt...

Munter bleiben
chucki_bo, der morgen auf der Heiligabendrunde sicher keinen Manual fahren wird


----------



## Jimmy (23. Dezember 2010)

ist genau das richtige Wetter dafür, schön nach 3km ohne Bremsbenutzung mit vereister Scheibe


----------



## Peter88 (23. Dezember 2010)

mal ein kurzer Zwischenruf:

Ist jemand von euch bei diesen 12 Stunden rennen im Februar dabei?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498581


----------



## kris. (23. Dezember 2010)

ääääh, nö!


----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2010)

ich bin auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> mal ein kurzer Zwischenruf:
> 
> Ist jemand von euch bei diesen 12 Stunden rennen im Februar dabei?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498581



ich ?

du ? 

wer noch ?


----------



## kris. (23. Dezember 2010)

Naaaaaaaa, wisst Ihr was morgen ist????





Richtiiiig, Freitag!


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Dezember 2010)

jau, wochenende!

und montag wieder arbeiten.


----------



## poekelz (24. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaa, wisst Ihr was morgen ist????
> 
> Richtiiiig, Freitag!



Genau die *Heiligabendtour* steht unmittelbar bevor!

Der Männertee ist gekocht, gleich wird sich in unzählige Schichten Funktionskleidung eingehüllt, die Füße mit ABC-Salbe eingerieben und wenn chucki es dann noch schafft sich bis zu uns durchzuschlagen wird´s wohl irgendwas werden...Bericht folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (24. Dezember 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Genau die *Heiligabendtour* steht unmittelbar bevor!
> 
> Der Männertee ist gekocht, gleich wird sich in unzählige Schichten Funktionskleidung eingehüllt, die Füße mit ABC-Salbe eingerieben und wenn chucki es dann noch schafft sich bis zu uns durchzuschlagen wird´s wohl irgendwas werden...Bericht folgt!



Auf den bin ich schon gespannt.... und BILDER Jungs... BILDER

Ansonsten wünsch ich euch FROHE WEIHNACHTEN und dicke Geschenke.
mfg
gooni11
 MEIN GESCHENK für euch....


----------



## JENSeits (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauch eure Hilfe - wer hat Lust mit einer guten Cam zur Kahlen Wart zukommen? Ich brauche einen Knipser für ein paar Minuten 


Frohe Weihnachten!

Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Dezember 2010)

du erwartest ja sachen.

nen gutes model am start?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Dezember 2010)

es müsste mit mir vorlieb genommen werden. also um auf deine frage zuantworten: nein! 

ps: mit ner normalen digi-knipse wirds warscheinlich den aufwand nicht wert sein - da die bilder nichts werden ...


----------



## poekelz (25. Dezember 2010)

So hier nun der versprochene "Bericht":

Es war nicht wirklich fahrbar, aber das wussten wir ja auch vorher. Es ging ja darum eine über 10jährige Tradition nicht abreißen zu lassen.

Also bei Unwetterwarnstufe ROT aufs Rad und auf möglichst geräumten Straßen Richtung Reesberg gefahren. Auf einer bebauten Straße - deshalb auch leidlich geräumt - bis oben auf den Berg empfing und dann das volle Chaos - Hohlwege bis zur Oberkante voll mit Schnee geweht, auf frei liegenden Wegen immer wieder Schneeverwehungen so dass man immer absteigen und schieben bzw. tragen musste. Lustig dann vor allem der Downhills (Topspeed bei 18,75 km/h) mit partiellen Schneewehen, wenn das Vorderrad plötzlich bis über die Radnabe im Schnee verschwindet und man abrupt abgebremst wird und danach im Schnee landet - aber man fiel ja weich.
Alles in allem eine Gaudiveranstaltung, die mit "ernsthaftem" Biken natürlich nix zu tun hat - egal 

Mehr Bilder gibt´s hier: http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/bilder/2010/ (ganz unten).


----------



## gooni11 (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Jau... schöne Bilder und wie ich sehe hattet ihr definitiv Spaß und DAS ist doch die Hauptsache.
Ich glaube ERNSTHAFT Biken wird von uns wohl im Moment kaum jemand oder?!
Ich hab auch ne kurze Pause einegelegt aber hauptsächlich aus vorweihnachtlichen Zeitgründen.
Ich werd ab Montag wieder loslegen, aber auch nur Rolle bis...???????

mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Dezember 2010)

Genau .... MIN fahrbar / MAX Spaß... und der Männertee (viel Rum) hilft auch dabei 

Saison 2010 ist offiziell beendet- aber die neue startet ja schon in einer Woche 

Schöne Tage und guten Rutsch ...

chucki_bo,

der sich nach Norderney zum Jahreswechsel verabschiedet


----------



## kris. (25. Dezember 2010)

Ihr macht das doch nur um nen Vorwand für den Männertee zu haben! 
Schne Bilder


----------



## JENSeits (25. Dezember 2010)

Sieht nach ordentlich Spaß aus! - Super Sache 
Gleich geb ich mir erstmal die restlichen Fotos! 

Ich habe mit der Lübbecker Stadt und deren Treppen vorliebe genommen - sonst wäre ich wegen der Unwetterwarnung von Freunen nen Kopf kürzer gemacht worden  


@ chucki: viel Spaß daoben im Flachland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Hat jemand 2 Tune Wasserträger für mich ...???
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (30. Dezember 2010)

Moin
So.... nachdem es ja mit mir und der Formula R1 Bremse nix geworden ist... (erst undicht und einschicken dann quitschen ohne Ende ...ein Lärm war das sag ich euch)
jetzt nun auf Empfehlung vorm Herrn K Star mal diese hier... 
heute gekommen..... drückt mir doch BITTE die Daumen daß dieses hübsche Teil nun NICHT mehr quitscht und einfach funtioniert.
mfg

GUTEN RUTSCH an ALLE hier
mfg


----------



## kris. (31. Dezember 2010)

@gooni
Du und deine Teile. 
Da hast Du dieses Jahr aber auch wirklich die Pest am Arsch mit gehabt...
Auf das es nächstes Jahr besser werde! 

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (31. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> @gooni
> Du und deine Teile.
> Da hast Du dieses Jahr aber auch wirklich die Pest am Arsch mit gehabt...
> Auf das es nächstes Jahr besser werde!
> ...



Danke


----------



## chucki_bo (31. Dezember 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> So.... nachdem es ja mit mir und der Formula R1 Bremse nix geworden ist... (erst undicht und einschicken dann quitschen ohne Ende ...ein Lärm war das sag ich euch)
> jetzt nun auf Empfehlung vorm Herrn K Star mal diese hier...
> heute gekommen..... drückt mir doch BITTE die Daumen daß dieses hübsche Teil nun NICHT mehr quitscht und einfach funtioniert.
> ...



Also ich hör nix 

Scheint zu funktionieren

Guten Rutsch an alle - in 7 Stunden beginnt die neue Saison!

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (31. Dezember 2010)

Euch auch ein gutes Rest 2010 und kommt gut ins Neue Jahr hinein!

Auf eine erfolgreiche, verletztungsarme und mit viel Spaß gefüllte Bikesaison 2011!


Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (31. Dezember 2010)

PROST!!!!
Und euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## szenebiker (31. Dezember 2010)

*Hallo es ist wieder so weit das neue Jahr steht vor der Tür. Wir machen unsere Neujahrstour am 01.01.11 um 12 Uhr ab dem Parkplatz eiserner Anton in Bielefeld und fahren 1.5-2 std. Richtung Detmold.
Jeder kann mitfahren.

Bis dann und guten Rutsch*


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch!
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## moRReSSey (1. Januar 2011)

Habe mal ein neues Video gemacht...ist nicht alles auf OWL Trails


----------



## kris. (1. Januar 2011)

Wo ist der Rest entstanden?


----------



## moRReSSey (1. Januar 2011)

im harz...hahnenklee und magdeburger weg


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Januar 2011)

Sooooo, nach längerer Abstinenz bedingt durch meinen Winterschlaf melde ich mich mal wieder und wünsche euch noch ein frohes Neues! 

... eigentlich befände ich mich immer noch im Winterschlaf aber bei dieser s c h e i ß Knallerei vorletzte Nacht war das nicht mehr möglich!


----------



## kris. (2. Januar 2011)

Jaaaaaa, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, stirbt nicht... 

Nachtrag: Cool, 1000ster Beitrag...


----------



## tangoba62 (2. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ein frohes,neues Jahr an alle. Das Ihr heil und Zufrieden durch die Saison kommt....


----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein frohes,neues Jahr an alle. Das Ihr heil und Zufrieden durch die Saison kommt....



Dir ooch.... sach ma... kennen wir uns eigentlich?
ich mein wenn du schon quasi ein Nachbar bist!
mfg
Angelo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (4. Januar 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sooooo, nach längerer Abstinenz bedingt durch meinen Winterschlaf melde ich mich mal wieder und wünsche euch noch ein frohes Neues!
> 
> ... eigentlich befände ich mich immer noch im Winterschlaf aber bei dieser s c h e i ß Knallerei vorletzte Nacht war das nicht mehr möglich!



Und du..... treulose Pflaume... wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht 
dachten du hättest im Abfahrtswahn nen Baum touchiert oder so.
mfg


----------



## kris. (4. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> dachten du hättest im Abfahrtswahn nen Baum touchiert oder so.



Oder einen grünen Jogger!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Januar 2011)

Ihr Scherzkekse!!! 

Nee, meine derzeitigen sportlichen Aktivitäten belaufen sich lediglich auf Hallenfußball und gezwungener Maßen aufs Wii spielen. (gähn) Hab mich zudem in den letzten Monaten intensiv meinem "Wohnkino" gewidmet und mein Radl keines Blickes gewürdigt! *schäm*

... wird sich aber bald wieder ändern.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Januar 2011)

Ist aber auch ein Mist im Moment. Schnee bis zur kleinen Kettenblatt und das bereits seit Beginn Dezember. Jetzt solls zwar tauen, aber ich schätze mal, dass der Wald noch einige Zeit reichlich ungenießbar bleibt.

Aus lauter Verzweiflung hab ich schon (mal wieder) mit dem Joggen angefangen. Aber einen langweiligeren Sport (außer Rolle fahren natürlich) gibt es überhaupt nicht.

Ich könnte ....

Macht mir doch bitte wieder Mut ...

... der völlig frustrierte 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2011)

Bergab ist doch schon auf den Waldautobahnen einiges drin! 
Bergauf geht's zwar auf die Kraft, aber das bringt einen doch wieder auf Trap!
Donnerstag soll's doch bereits schon warm werden und dann taut's im Berg! Dann gibt's 1a Ausfahrten die dich zum Ferkel machen! 
Komm schon Chucki - nur noch nein paar Tage!


LG Jens


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. Januar 2011)

Weiß jemand wie es auf den breiten Wegen auf der Sparrenburgseite in Bielefeld so aussieht mit Fahren?

Habe keine Spikes, Eis mach mir daher keinen Spaß, Schnee kann man sich ja durchkämpfen und hat dabei durchaus Spaß. =)

Wollte mal rüber, schaffs aber wegen Arbeit von 10-18 zurzeit erst wieder am WE.

Hier, Tierpark Seite, wo die meisten Wege, jedenfalls oben eher schmal sind siehts nicht so pralle aus... Naja.

Habe mir ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht welches heute angekommen ist, das wird dann morgen erstmal angebaut:

Kindshock i900r 

Und gleich mitbestellt um wieder an den Sommer zu denken, habe ich eine kurze Hose und ein Trikot von Troy Lee. Verramschen bei Hibike echt richtig!!! schöne Sachen.


----------



## tangoba62 (4. Januar 2011)

persönlich hatten wir noch nicht das vergnügen,ausser vielleicht bei der tour von bike-sport-lippe im spätsommer. sonst nur hier im forum.

aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.sollten mal alle aus der umgebung eine tour organisieren sobald das wetter ok ist!!

gruß udo





gooni11 schrieb:


> Dir ooch.... sach ma... kennen wir uns eigentlich?
> ich mein wenn du schon quasi ein Nachbar bist!
> mfg
> Angelo


----------



## poekelz (6. Januar 2011)

Mallorca hatte heute 18°C (Plus) und das soll die nächsten Tage auch noch so bleiben. Auf einer Webcam habe ich einen Roadie in "kurz" gesehen.

*Ich will hier weg!!*


----------



## gooni11 (9. Januar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Mallorca hatte heute 18°C (Plus) und das soll die nächsten Tage auch noch so bleiben. Auf einer Webcam habe ich einen Roadie in "kurz" gesehen.
> 
> *Ich will hier weg!!*



Moooinn....
hab grad mal rausgeguckt...

*Ich kann bei mir im Garten die WIESE sehen*...

Ich glaub seit *gefühlten* 5 Monaten das erste mal wieder... 

Also.... *BALD* geht es wieder los.....

Aber jetzt geh ich erstmal in Keller neuen Antrieb verbauen (xtr Kasette und Kette  )
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Januar 2011)

gooni, seit wann hast du nicht mehr das Steppenwolf und warum? War doch nen super Bike!?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2011)

Rahmenbruch 

Wer von euch fährt eigentlich bei dem Wetter?
Ich war Gestern am Turm in LK unterwegs - es ist noch grenzwertig mit den Eisplatten und den Wasserrinnen - aber so eine Schlammschlacht ist doch wirklich etwas feines!


----------



## discordius (9. Januar 2011)

Habe es gestern vom Cafe Waldkistall aus versucht in den Wald zu kommen. Komplette Eispiste, unterbrochen von Sülzschnee. Trotz Spikes waren die Eishuckel eine Herausforderung, im Sülzschnee ging dann nichts mehr. Heute geht es dann auf der Rolle weiter, nächste Woche kommt dann der nächste Versuch im Wald, dann statt Spikes wieder mit richtigen Reifen. Mal schauen, wie sich die RubberQueen im Matsch am Vorderrad macht.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2011)

sollte sich gut machen, denke ich.

ich war gerade in lübbecke im wald und da ist 80% schon weggetaut. selbst die bächlein auf den trails sind verschwunden und man findet nasses laub vor. war richtig angenehm die trails mal wieder zusehen  lies sich gut fahren.


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Januar 2011)

Wir waren heute im Wiehen. Die Eisplatten waren grenzwertig, aber wenigstens meistens fahrbar. Nächste Woche ist der Spuk vorbei. Dann geht's mehr um Schutzbleche

Munter bleiben 
chucki_bo


----------



## 230691 (9. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt auch gerade eine kleine runde gefahren.
Musste leider mehr schieben als gedacht - blöder Schneematsch
Aber das musste einfach mal wieder sein^^ 
Nur meine Bremsen machen deutlich mehr Zicken als gedacht.
Könnt ihr euch das mal mit anschauen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501306

Würde gerne heute Abend dann bestellen so lange das Geld nicht in Form von Alk und Disko besuchen drauf geht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Januar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Würde gerne heute Abend dann bestellen so lange das Geld nicht in Form von Alk und Disko besuchen drauf geht^^



Wenn schon asi, dann Alk und Disse! 
Was ist denn bei dir los, wenn du auf einem SONNTAG Abend Angst hast dein Geld für Alkohol und Disco (vor allen Dingen Sonntags in OWL) auszugeben? 

Nur Spaß, der musste sein!


----------



## 230691 (9. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist nur mist los^^
Bin gestern aus dem Urlaub nach hause gekommen und hab echt tolle Überraschungen bekommen 
Mein Hund wurde eingeschläfert 
Dann die ******* mit meinen Bremsen
Und meine Zimmerzür ist aus den Scharnieren gebrochen -.-
Ganz großes Kino hier^^
Und darüber hinaus bekomme ich keine Antwort auf meine Fragen 
Das macht echt kein Spaß mehr


----------



## JENSeits (9. Januar 2011)

Mein Beileid wegen dem Hund 
Türen werden überbewertet! 
Die Bremse hatte ja keinen hohen Anschaffungspreis, also Kopf hoch.

Ich lese mir den Thread gleich mal durch ... vielleicht weiß ich ja ein paar Worte.


Nur Mut


----------



## gooni11 (9. Januar 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> gooni, seit wann hast du nicht mehr das Steppenwolf und warum? War doch nen super Bike!?



Moin
Steppenwolf ist im September *GEBROCHEN...*
Dehalb nun Isaac Hardtail.... aber das Steppenwolf war ein Super Teil das stimmt schon. *Da Steppenwolf aber auf Mails meinerseits nicht einmal antwortet hat sich diese FA für mich erledigt.*mfg


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

was ist denn eigentlich euer guter Vorsatz fürs MTB-Jahr 2011?

Ich zum Bleistift möchte mehr Trails in und um Lübbecke haben -- gerne auch in Eigenregie.



LG Jens

PS: Ein wenig langweilig ist mir gerade schon und ich will endlich in den Wald die Go Pro HD testen!


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2011)

Tjaa...
- den Schneemenschen fertig aufbauen
- den Wheelie lernen (so gut es eben geht ohen sich den Hals zu brechen)
- und ansonsten fahren, fahren, fahren


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

@ Wheelie: viel üben üben üben und immer schön den Finger an die Bremse! Sonst frag einfach .. 

@ den mit den großen Füßen:  was fehlt ihm noch?


LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (12. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Tjaa...
> - den Schneemenschen fertig aufbauen
> - den Wheelie lernen (so gut es eben geht ohen sich den Hals zu brechen)
> - *und ansonsten fahren, fahren, fahren*



Na dann leg ma los...... und eintragen im Winterpokal nicht vergessen.
mfg

Ich geh gleich mal wieder in den Keller Rolle fahren... allein.... einsam.. im dunklen kleinen Keller.... es ist so kalt dort...ich will nicht .... aber es muß sein


----------



## Zearom (12. Januar 2011)

mmh eigentlich recht einfach.

Fahren, Fahren, Fahren und dabei ...
Fahrtechnik trainieren und damit ...
mit viel Spass die eigene Fitness "optimieren".

Edith meint:
Ah eins noch vergessen. Je nach Fitnessgrad und Erfolgsquote sich eventuell einer Gruppe anschliessen, mit der man dann regelmäßig unterwegs ist.

Und Vorsätze klingen immer so negativ, also nach etwas was machen muss. Ich sprech da eher von Zielen  Damit motiviert es sich einfacher


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Na dann leg ma los...... und eintragen im Winterpokal nicht vergessen.


 
Spinnst Du? Bei *dem* Wetter ?! 

@ Jens 
ach Quatsch, nicht den Wheelie, den Manual wollte ich als erstes in Angriff nehmen. Hach ja, man wird nicht jünger 

Dem Schneemenschen fehlt noch fast alles außer Dämpfer, Gabel, Schaltwerk. Ich halte im Bikemarkt die Augen auf und schaue ob mir was günstiges begegnet. Und ansonsten ist da ja noch goonis Bekannter bei dem ich nach dem nächsten Geldregen mal vorbei rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

ne SLX habe ich noch hier und nen LRS 
Der Manual steht dieses Jahr auch auf meiner Wunschliste.

Ach wie gerne hätte ich hier ne Strecke auf der man die Sprünge üben könnte 
Und einfach bauen ist ja auch nicht so fein.


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ne SLX habe ich noch hier und nen LRS


 
SLX Kurbel? LRS steht erstmal weiter unten auf der Liste...


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

Jap. Nicht niegel nagel neu aber sollte noch gut in Schuß sein! Dürfte unter 1tkm runter haben.


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2011)

Dann wären Bild und Preis interessant.
Und die Frage ob ich für das Lager die Seiten von Tretlagergehäuse plan gefräst haben müsste. Beim Yeti ist das noch komplett lackiert (aber grade). Ist halt nen Rahmen von 2004 
Fräsen lassen kostet ja auch wieder 20 Euronen...


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich geh gleich mal wieder in den Keller Rolle fahren... *allein.... einsam.. im dunklen* kleinen Keller.... es ist so kalt dort...ich will nicht .... aber es muß sein



Hö, das sollte für Dich doch gerade richtig sein... so als Nightrider ... und dunkel kannst Du doch mit der Helmlampe auf hell ändern 

Frotzeln ist geil 

Aber tröstet Euch... Am Sonntag gibbet 9 Grad, keinen Regen und abgetaute Trails... für mehr Spass lässt man dann auch noch die Fender weg!
Es geht wieder los ... Kinder ... sattelt die Hühner

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Lahderbiker (12. Januar 2011)

Plan fräßen würde ich auf jeden fall, gerade wenn an der Stelle noch Lackiert ist.

  Hab den Fehler bei mir gemacht. Hatte immer ein Knacken und als ich die Schalen ausbaute kam mir schon das Gewinde von dem Tretlagergehäuse entgegen.

  Einmal ins Fräßen Investieren und du hast deine Ruhe. Auch wenn noch so gerade aussieht, Lackierung ist immer uneben, dass reicht aus das du Probleme kriegst.


----------



## gooni11 (12. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Dann wären Bild und Preis interessant.
> Und die Frage ob ich für das Lager die Seiten von Tretlagergehäuse plan gefräst haben müsste. Beim Yeti ist das noch komplett lackiert (aber grade). Ist halt nen Rahmen von 2004
> Fräsen lassen kostet ja auch wieder 20 Euronen...



Moin
Erstens... warum fragst du mich nicht...
zweitens... auf jeden Fall planfräsen..
drittens... frag Volker.. der macht dich dat bestimmt ooch.
viertens...kannst den Lack auch abfressen.. 

mfg


----------



## gooni11 (12. Januar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hö, das sollte für Dich doch gerade richtig sein... so als Nightrider ... und dunkel kannst Du doch mit der Helmlampe auf hell ändern
> 
> Frotzeln ist geil
> 
> ...



Was ist Frotzeln...  Ist da nen r zu viel oder was... 

Sonntag bin ich im H2O in Herford aber ich hoffe auf Samstag!!!!!

mfg


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Erstens... warum fragst du mich nicht...
> zweitens... auf jeden Fall planfräsen..
> drittens... frag Volker.. der macht dich dat bestimmt ooch.
> ...



Erstens: wenn es soweit ist komme ich bestimmt auf Dich zu 
Zweitens: mache ich, wenn das Lager es erfordert
Drittens: Volker hatte mir ne XT mit Lager angeboten wo nicht gefräst werden muss. Und von ihm stammt auch die Aussage das ich das in nem Laden machen lassen müsste. Klang also eher nicht so als ob er das machen würde...
Viertens: Nee Danke, hatte grade ein Pekanuss-Ahornsirup-Teilchen 

"Frotzeln" ist laut meines Wissens ein "nettes Ärgern" mit stichelnden Bemerkungen.
Laut wikipedia: frotzeln = aufziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2011)

Bilder sollten sich in meinem Album unter "Focus Fat Boy Verkauf" finden.
Preis hätte ich vorerst die 80 angestrept, aber lass uns das mal per pn klären


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> "Frotzeln" ist laut meines Wissens ein "nettes Ärgern" mit stichelnden Bemerkungen.
> Laut wikipedia: frotzeln = aufziehen



Jupp - aber was meint gooni mit dem "r" zuviel ?? -was könnte bloß fotzeln sein --- hmmm mal drüber schlafen

munter bleiben
chucki_bo


----------



## gooni11 (13. Januar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jupp - aber was meint gooni mit dem "r" zuviel ?? -was könnte bloß fotzeln sein --- hmmm mal drüber schlafen
> 
> munter bleiben
> chucki_bo



Moin
Was das sein könnte weiß ich nicht aber es hört sich irgendwie interessant an.....
mfg


----------



## kris. (13. Januar 2011)

klingt irgendwie unanständig


----------



## OWL_Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Samstag gehts BIKEN!!! =)

10 Grad und Regen, hats schon jemand versucht bei euch?

Muss derzeit leider immer bis lange arbeiten und schaffs daher erst zum WE...


----------



## JENSeits (13. Januar 2011)

Japs es wird gehen! Ich war bei Schnee / Eis / Tauwetter schon unterwegs und es lies sich fahren 

Viel Spaß schomal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (13. Januar 2011)

... und wie das gehen wird .... VFRDE


----------



## JENSeits (13. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit nem Saisonstarttreffen Sonntag am Turm? 
Allemann?


----------



## OWL_Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Fernsehturm Hünenburg wäre ich dabei! =D

Aber denke mal du meinst irgendeinen Turm um Lübbecke?! Das wäre dann wohl etwas weit für mich...

Porta wäre noch ok, könnte ich vielleicht mit nem Besuch bei meinen Eltern verbinden, da könnte ich dann allerdings nicht vor 14 Uhr was ja auch schon wieder blöd ist.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Januar 2011)

Ja ich meinte um LK rum. Da wären hier schon ein paar Biker dabei denke ich. Ihr schafft's dahinten aber bestimmt auch für nen Treff.

Mal sehen ob ich hier alleine bleibe ...


----------



## OWL_Biker (13. Januar 2011)

Wird schon.

Im Sommer müsste man mal ein OWL Forentreff organisieren...


----------



## Lahderbiker (13. Januar 2011)

OWL Forumtreff im Sommer klingt super


----------



## Zearom (14. Januar 2011)

Puh!

So, war nun 1,5 Stunden draussen "spielen", fing dann direkt nach Fahrtantritt an zu regnen, aber nach 5 Minuten war mir das dann auch egal. 

Jedenfalls führt mich das zu der Frage, wie macht ihr das bei ner spontanen Feierabendrunde, so quasi nach Hausekommen und rauf aus Bike, nutzt ihr da so einen kleinen Rucksack oder packt ihr alles wichtige in die Taschen der Jacke oder Hose?

Ich hab mein Schlüssel, Handy, Perso und etwas Papiergeld in diversen Taschen untergebracht und stelle nun fest wenns mal etwas ruppiger wird hauts mir die Jacke etwas unangenehm durch die Gegend, hab da etwas Angst das sich vor allem das iPhone in der Brusttasche sich irgendwann den Weg nach draussen sucht (Brusttasche ist durch einen Knopf gesichert) oder sich der Schlüsselbund verselbstständigt. Das ist definitiv verbesserungswürdig. Eventuell bestell ich morgen einfach so kleinen Rucksack mit, brauche eh passende Schuhe für meine Plattform-Pedalen.


----------



## 230691 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin grundsätzlich mit mein Deuter Race EXP Air unterwegs.
Hab da Flick- und Verbandszeug drin, 2mal Energie Gel falls ich mitten in der Pampa hocke und mir kräftig die Puste ausgeht, Beleuchtung samt Ersatzbatterien und ein Multi-Tool.
Packe da dann auch Handy und co rein.
So in der Hosentasche hab ich nur mein Asthmaspray
Alles andere nervt zu sehr in den Taschen ^^


----------



## OWL_Biker (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin immer mit Camekbak Mule unterwegs weil an mein Bike kein Flaschenhalter passt.

Der ist super leicht, sieht gut aus, hat ne Trinkblase und auch so genug Platz für alle Kleinigkeiten. Für ne 45 Minuten - 10km Runde nehme ich oft gar nichts mit, außer einen Not5er... Bin bei der Runde nie weiter als 5 km von Zuhause weg, da ich genau am Teuto wohne.

Vorher am Cube hatte ich ne Satteltasche mit Flicken, Multitool und Minipumpe, auch für Schlüssel und Handy (gut gesichert in Hartschalendose) war noch gerade so Platz.
Irgendwann kam ich nur nach hause und mein teures Multitool war weg.  Seitdem fahre ich ohne rum... Oh weia...


----------



## Zearom (14. Januar 2011)

Naja nix mitnehmen ist leider keine Option (das wäre purer Luxus!), zum einen ohne Schlüssel komm ich nicht wieder in meine Wohnung, und ohne Handy geh ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus, im Notfall kann das Leben retten. Und ohne Perso, irgendwie sind die Polizisten hier bei nächtlichen Bikern etwas skeptischer eingestellt...

Trinkzeug ist unerheblich bei ner Feierabendrunde, mal im heißen Sommer abgesehen. Naja schau mir mal die Deuters und CamelBags morgen an, ist die bestellung ne Position länger *seufzt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (14. Januar 2011)

Das ist grunsdätzlich wohl nicht zu beantworten. 

Zum Einen ist es wichtig, alles was mitgenommen wird auch zu minimieren. Also Schlüssel (eben nicht den ganzen Bund) kann in jeder Trikottasche mit Zipper mitgenommen werden ohne das er stört. Perso auch (dann eben ohne das ganze Portemonaie), nen 10er dabei und gut. 

Beim Handy wirds schwerer. Wenn du das im Trikot hast, und dich mal irgendwo langmachst, ist so ein IPhone immer gefährdet. Alternative wäre nen altes Handy mitzunehmen (TwinCard oder ähnliches).

Ich bin aber für meine Seite ein Camelbak - Fahrer. Da ist dann noch der Riegel drin (immer wichtig), das Multitool, Cam. So ein Rucksack stört nicht. Im Gegenteil. Wenn ich ihn nicht aufhabe, fehlt irgendwie was. 
Und noch nen Voirteil : Du kannst ne Menge Klimbim immer drin lassen und sparst Dir das nervige Packen vor der Tour!

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (14. Januar 2011)

Früher bin ich die Feierabendrunden im Hausberg auch mal gerne "free-solo", also ohne nix gefahren.

Aber mittlerweile habe ich auf dem MTB auch immer etwas Geld, ein Handy, ein paar Kabelbinder, AirGun, Minitool, Schlauch und Riegel (nach Bedarf) dabei und da ist man dann ruckzuck beim Camelbak. Natürlich versuche ich immer so wenig wie möglich mitzunehmen (als auch Einzelschlüssel statt Schlüsselbund)  und Getränk auch nur so viel wie nötig. Ich nutze einen LOBO der ist nicht ganz so groß und reicht für die normalen und etwas weiteren Touren locker aus.

Auf dem RR sieht so ein Camelbak natürlich albern aus, aber da fährt man auch vorwiegend ebene Straßen und deshalb kann man da einiges in den Trikottaschen unterbringen, bzw. vom Hürzeler aus Malle hab ich da so eine nette kleine Oberrohrtasche für Handy/Riegel usw. die hinerm Vorbau verkletten wird und so nicht weiter auffällt.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2011)

In den letzten Monaten habe ich nie richtig Zeit und Lust gehabt die Anreise zum Berg unter die Räder zunehmen. Da ist immer das Auto mit von der Partie gewesen (ja ich darf noch nicht lange Alleine fahren).
Da wurde der Schlüssel fürs Auto, Handy, Mütze und tralala in die Hose gesteckt.
Jetzt im Sommer möchte ich an sich aber mitm Rucksack (Dakine Apex) von Alswede aus starten. 3l Trinkblase und mehr als genug Platz für die Fiskars, Handy, Schlüssel, Portmonaie (Versicherungskarten/Perso/Geld), Multitool und was ich sonst noch so mitnehmen werde. Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der typische Tourenfahrer sondern ausschließlich auf den Spaß bergab fixiert.
Daher wird wohl auf der An-Abreise die Halbschale auf den Kopf gesetzt und der Fullface an den Rucksack. Im Wald dann bei schnellen Abfahrten umgekehrt. (Oder auch nur die Halbschale getragen)

Hausrunde bedeutet bei mir grundsätzlich 20km wegen der 'Anreise'.
Satteltaschen nehme ich nicht mehr, das sie mir grundsätzlich flöten gegangen sind.

Was sagt ihr chucky, Frank und co?  





JENSeits schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Saisonstarttreffen Sonntag am Turm?
> Allemann?




LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (14. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr chucky, Frank und co?
> 
> Zitat von JENSeits Beitrag anzeigen
> Wie wärs mit nem Saisonstarttreffen Sonntag am Turm?
> ...



Frage Uhrzeit?

Ich denke wir werden wie üblich gg. 11e in St. Q starten und dann irgendwann am/nach Mittag am Turm sein können.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2011)

Ich richte mich da nach euch  Ich werde mit Auto nach Lübbecke fahren.
Sagt ihr ne Uhrzeit an.

Gemeinsam ne Runde drehen oder nur quaseln?


----------



## Jimmy (14. Januar 2011)

Früher bin ich immer kmpl. ohne Rucksack gefahren, dann mit Camelbak und seit Sommer letzten Jahres nur noch mit Evoc Trail, egal ob Feierabendtour oder Tages- Endurorunde. Liegt durch den breiteren Rücken wesentlich besser auf als der Camelbak und bietet ausreichend Platz. Zudem bietet er ständig den Rückenprotektor. Auch von der Fachaufteilung schlägt er aus meiner Sicht alles was ich bisher gesehen habe.

Bei der Feierabendrunde packe ich halt eine Flasche Wasser rein anstatt der Blase, und um Pumpe, Schlauch sowie Werkzeug war ich auch schonmal  dankbar.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich richte mich da nach euch  Ich werde mit Auto nach Lübbecke fahren.
> Sagt ihr ne Uhrzeit an.
> 
> Gemeinsam ne Runde drehen oder nur quaseln?



Hmmm - Uhrzeit ist schwierig... Wir starten wie gesagt gg. 11e., sind dann um halb am Berg. Von dort auf direktem Weg zum Turm dauert so ne halbe Stunde. Ich schätze aber, wir nehmen den nördlichen Uphill.... 

Ich frag mal bei Frank nach, welche Strecke so bevorzugt wird, weil der BarreTrail ist vermutlich nach dem Regen nicht sinnvoll fahrbar, weil unten weg....

Wenn jmd. was weiß postet er... OK?

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2011)

Damit rechne ich auch. Noch ist Zeit sich aufs Rad und ins Auto zusetzen  Ich könnte mich gleich auf die Socken machen ..


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2011)

Mööp falsch gedacht - Kleidung ist noch nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (14. Januar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hmmm - Uhrzeit ist schwierig... Wir starten wie gesagt gg. 11e., sind dann um halb am Berg. Von dort auf direktem Weg zum Turm dauert so ne halbe Stunde. Ich schätze aber, wir nehmen den nördlichen Uphill....
> 
> Ich frag mal bei Frank nach, welche Strecke so bevorzugt wird, weil der BarreTrail ist vermutlich nach dem Regen nicht sinnvoll fahrbar, weil unten weg....
> 
> ...



Nördlicher Uphil hört sich gut an, dann also ne halbe Std. später (=12:30) am Turm (Jens du hast ja meine Handy-Nr.).
Der Plan: Von da aus dann noch ne Runde nach Norden runter und auf dem Schotterweg wieder hoch zum Kamm und ab nach Hause.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2011)

Jop ich werde da sein 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Soll ja teils sonnig werden! 

Ich brauch noch ne bessere (Actionreichere) Perspektive als oben auf dem Helm. Nen Chestmount ist allerdings so schnell nciht zu bekommen und alle Pads verbrauchen mag ich noch nicht. Oder habt ihr einen? 

Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Tier (14. Januar 2011)

Jens, den Chestmount kannste dir auch sparen.

Guck mal hier 
Die Seite kann ich generell sehr empfehlen. Seitdem ich die Cam Dezember 2009 gekauft hab, hats sehr geholfen.
Wohl die Referenz unter den GoPro-Foren. 

Für'n Wald kann ich dir übrigens den Modus r3 im Pal-Modus empfehlen. R3, bietet genug Frames für Zeitlupe und hat am wenigsten Bildstörungen (Wackler, Jello usw.)
Im Pal-Modus ist die belichtung etwas länger, was dazu führt das die Kamera im dunklen Wald, hellere Videos macht.

Hab mir vor kurzem selbst nen Halter gebastelt:












Falls du irgendwelche Fragen zur Kamera hast, schreib mich ruhig an.


----------



## Zearom (14. Januar 2011)

Oh ein paar GoPro-User, habt ihr schonmal versucht das Live-Signal vom Komponentenausgang abzugreifen? Ich such ne Cam für ein Projekt im Frühjahr, und diverse Outdoor-Cams besitzen leider keinen Ausgang mit dem man das Live-Signal direkt abgreifen kann. Hat so zwar nichts mit dem Bike zu tun, wäre aber dennoch (für mich) wichtig.


----------



## Tier (14. Januar 2011)

Funktioniert. Allerdings nur das Videosignal. Audio bekommst du nicht raus. 
Die Ur HD's mit der alten Firmware konnten es nur über einen Trick, die aktuelle Firmware machts aber möglich das ganze über's Menü zu aktivieren.

Allerdings kann man das Kabel nur einstecken wenn die Kamera nicht im Gehäuse ist, oder man besorgt sich das "Skeleton Housing". 
Ist quasi das normale wasserdichte Gehäuse in dem Aussparungen sind um an die Buchsen zu kommen. Wasserdichte Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.


----------



## Zearom (15. Januar 2011)

Nö, Audio ist unnötig. Aber perfekt danke, hatte befürchtet das über den Komponentenausgang nur bereits auf der SD-Karte aufgezeichnete Videos ausgegeben werden können. Aber wenn das Live-Signar da rauskommt ist das Teil optimal. Danke für Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2011)

Mhm ich werde mir wohl doch den Chestmount bei Gelegenheit bestellen. Aber ersteinmal muss die Kamera oben auf dem Helm beweisen was sie kann, auch wenn man da nicht soviel Aktion drin hat.
Das kommt dann mit der Zeit.


----------



## Tier (15. Januar 2011)

Die verlinkte Anleitung zum fast kostenlosen Selbstbau hast du aber gesehen?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2011)

Japs habe ich 
Ich überlegs mir. Mal schauen wieviel ich inklusive Rabatt für den originalen bezahlen muss. 
In einem Monat werde ich mich darum kümmern - dann gibts ncohmal etwas schönes neues und nicht immer alles auf einmal


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen ..


Ich fress nen Besen.
Der Test-Upload lief schon 4 Stunden als ich mich schlafe gelegt habt und dann wach ich auf und der Upload hängt nach weiteren 2 Stunden ca. 20 Minuten vor dem Ziel 

Dann gibt's das jetzt halt bei Youtube und in Zukunft werden die über einen Kumpel mit schneller Leitung hochgeladen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2011)

@ Frank und co.

Die Aufnahme von Heute hat knappe 500mb - die lade ich vorerst nicht hoch. Zudem seit ihr ja nur selten drauf.
Da klapptert mir etwas noch viel zu laut - da muss ich nochmal ran. Ich kann euch das Video allerdings auch anders via USB-Stick, DVD o.ä. zukommen lassen, wenn ihrs haben mögt.
Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht - sollte man öfters machen!


LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2011)

Jupp - das ist etwas arg viel Volumen... Wir machen den Spaß nochmal, wenn der Wald wieder sattgrün ist und die Trails staubtrocken..

Dann komme ich mit dem V-Rad auch nicht im Schlamm ins Rutschen 

War aber witzig... Dein Weg vom Turm runter ist wirklich gut - bis auf den dritten Kicker. Der ist schlecht anzufahren , fand ich


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2011)

Japs vorallem mit dem Schlamm.
Aber ich denke zusammen kann man das mal angehen und dran arbeiten.


----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2011)

@Jens - kein Problem, wie chucki schon schreibt, sieht sowas bei Sattgrün und trockenen Trails eh besser aus.

Aber ne coole Aktion wars trotzdem heute!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2011)

Jap! 
Und gegebenfalls bekommen wir ja mal ein paar gescheite Kamera's in die Hand und können dann gleich ein paar Stellen mit allen zusammen fahren und aus verschiedenen Winkeln auf Band festhalten.


Ich fands gut Heute!  Danke.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2011)

Jau hat richtig gebockt heute, bis auf das mir einfach noch der Winterspeck auf den Rippen hängt. 
Plus die 2,5 kg mehr die das Enduro hat war der Uphill heute teilweise echt ne Qual. 

Dafür hat der Downhill aber das Grinsen ins Gesicht gedrückt. 
So ein Enduro macht schon Fun. 
Schwerer Entscheidung....

Ich hatte ja mitgetrackt, und meine Vermutung das der Spielplatz auf rechten Seite, von dem wir dir heute erzählt hatten Jens, in der Verlängerung da endet wo wir raus gekommen sind hat sich bewahrheitet. 
Ich kann dir ja mal die kml schicken bei Bedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2011)

Dafür wäre ich dankbar, ich habe da schon so eine Vermutun 

Und ich sage dir: Das Enduro bringt dir auch den Bikepark näher! Für mich war es eine gute Wahl


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

@Surfjunk:
Das Enduro shockt echt ... Aber die Tour hatte wie gesagt auch ne Menge Uphill Passagen... Das Gewicht des Rades *+ *der aktuelle Leistungsstand *+* die Untergrundverhältnisse machen da schon einiges aus...

Überleg mal in Richtung AM plus oder ein AM/Enduro mit drei Kettenblättern.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

*Auszug aus Kris Antwort im Touren-Verabrede-Thread.
LG JENSeits*

@gooni Na DU machst ja schmutzige Sachen!  Wo lag denn auf dem Hermannsweg noch Schnee? Bin den gestern auch teilweise gefahren und hab nur sehr wenig gesehen. Dafür haben die Förster-Chaoten auf dem o-Trail bei Augustdorf/Flugplatz Oerlinghausen wieder ihren ganzen SHICE auf den Trail geworfen. 
Da prügeln die kilometerlang eine 10m breite Schneise durch den Wald, fräsen dabei sogar den ganzen Waldboden durch damit auch kein Halm auf dem anderen bleibt um einen 30cm breiten Zaun auftsllen zu können, und schaffen es dabei einen nur Handtuch breiten, offiziellen Wanderweg zuzumüllen. Und der ganze Mist bleibt dann auch noch Wochen- oder Monatelang drauf liegen. Rücksichtsloses Pack! 

Aber Schnackerei gehört eigentlich in den Stammtisch, oder?    Jeeeeeeeens!


----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2011)

Sehe ich ähnlich, irgendwie ein AM-Plus mit 150mm aus einer Talas 32, sowas Richtung Trek Remedy oder Liteville 301 

Der Gewichtsnachteil des Spec Enduros gegenüber meinem Liteville (~2,5kg) war schon echt heftig spürbar und damit erkauft man sich die Sicherheit (oder Bequemlichkeit) auf den Trails hier doch mit ordentlich Schmalz...den man sich wiederum aber auch antrainieren kann  (und dann auch MUSS).

Was gar nicht ging, waren die nur zwei KBs vorne, das ist gerade für An- und Abfahrt zum Berg hier völlig fehl am Platz und wenn die Trails erst trocken sind braucht man das große hier auch beim bergabfahren oder auf den Forstautobahnen.
Mit den Flats kann ich persönlich auch nicht, da wäre sowas wie das XTR-Trail Pedal (Flat+Klick Kombi) schon besser, aber das ist wiederum Geschmacksache.

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

Also mir gefällt die Hose  
Polster drin? Gibts die auch in Türkis?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Nein die gibt's nich mit Polster - ist ne Platzangst Hardride oder ähnliches.
Schau mal in meinem Fotoalbum, da habe ich den Katalog der 2011er Reihe drin. Die 2010er wirst du nur noch schwerlich bekommen.
Achte drauf das Platzangst hauptsächlich für den DH und Fr Sport produziert.

LG Jens


Tante Edith meint: Hier gibt's das dann auch als PDF und weitere Infos


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2011)

Heute muss ich mich ja erst einmal wieder trennen.
Muskelkater hält sich in Grenzen.
Ich habe gestern Abend mal ein wenig die Hersteller durch gesurft.
So richtig viele Enduro´s oder AM+ unter 13Kg waren nicht zu finden.
Ich möchte diesmal auf jedenfall eine Sram haben und Avid Elexir dazu.
Die Rock Shox ist auch echt gut, halt eine wenig schwer, aber super im Ansprechverhalten.
Die Flat´s würde ich durch CB Mallet ersetzen, das scheint das beste aus beiden Welten zu sein.

Alles in allem hat mir einfach am gesamt Bild dieses förmliche kleben am Track, trotz der aktuellen Bodenbeschaffenheit, echt Spass gemacht.

Also mehr Schmalz in die Beine, oder das Bike muss leichter werden.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2011)

Jens du hast Mail


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

Mächtig traffic hier heute Morgen ... Da stehen alle noch unter dem Eindruck einer der besten Januar Touren was????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nein die gibt's nich mit Polster
> 
> Tante Edith meint: Hier gibt's das dann auch als PDF und weitere Infos


 
Hmm, schade. So´n rausnehmbares Polster wär schon klasse.
Naja, hat eh noch etwas Zeit. Mir begegnet schon was passendes. 

Danke für den Link


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmm, schade. So´n rausnehmbares Polster wär schon klasse.
> Naja, hat eh noch etwas Zeit. Mir begegnet schon was passendes.
> 
> Danke für den Link



Die Platzangst Buchse ist mehr was für a) kältere Tage oder b) Ausfahrten, bei denen die Abfahrten im Vordergrund stehen...

Sie ist etwas "steif", da aus dickem Stoff gemacht. Aber Du kannst jede gepolsterte Radhose (kurz oder lang) drunter fahren... Da ist genug Platz... 

Für den Sommer fahre ich aber meistens ne dünnere Gore Buchse - die dann mit entsprechendem Einsatz


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Heute muss ich mich ja erst einmal wieder trennen....



Welche Hersteller hast du denn abgegrast?
Die Kombinationspedalen liegen mir nicht - ist aber wohl Geschmackssache. Das mit den Sprüngen kann ich dir auch gerne zeigen, soweit ich da helfen kann.
Warte auf jeden Fall die Reverb Sattelstütze ab - wird sich lohnen trotz des Gewichtes - ist einfach super nützlich.
Ich denke 150mm reichen völlig, wenn du nicht unbedingt in den BP willst aber selbst da wirst du damit noch Spaß haben können. Die Willinger Freeride hat jmd vor mir schon mitm komplett starren CC genommen 



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jens du hast Mail



Dankesehr!



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Mächtig traffic hier heute Morgen ... Da stehen alle noch unter dem Eindruck einer der besten Januar Touren was????



So schaut das aus - bleibt auch hoffentlich so 



kris. schrieb:


> Hmm, schade. So´n rausnehmbares Polster wär schon klasse.
> Naja, hat eh noch etwas Zeit. Mir begegnet schon was passendes.
> 
> Danke für den Link



Wenn's nicht die Farbe sein soll, schau mal bei Endura bei CRC vorbei, da bin ich am überlegen mal zuzugreifen. Fox macht aber auch schöne Kleidung.



chucki_bo schrieb:


> Die Platzangst Buchse ist mehr was für a) kältere Tage oder b) Ausfahrten, bei denen die Abfahrten im Vordergrund stehen...
> 
> Sie ist etwas "steif", da aus dickem Stoff gemacht. Aber Du kannst jede gepolsterte Radhose (kurz oder lang) drunter fahren... Da ist genug Platz...
> 
> Für den Sommer fahre ich aber meistens ne dünnere Gore Buchse - die dann mit entsprechendem Einsatz



Genau so ist's. Ich fahre meine Platzangst-Kombi trotz vieler Luftschlitze eigentlich nur im Bikepark (bzw. werde) und im Winter und schlechter Witterung. 
Für den Sommer kommt ggf. die neue Tourenpants oder etwas von Übersee, wie schon erwähnt.


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

Hmmm. Hab grad mal durch die Shops geschaut. Bei der Endura liege ich mit Innenhose bei CRC auch schon wieder bei knapp 80 euros. Ich denke dann greife ich doch gleich zur Yeti Raptor Short für 79,90eur inkl P&P aus UK 
Bis es wieder warm genug für solche Hosen ist sollte auch des Koko fertig sein.


----------



## OWL_Biker (17. Januar 2011)

Hey zusammen,

Kris, ich habe mir zu Weihnachten diese Hose gekauft und finde sie spitze.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...roy-Lee-Designs-XC-Air-Short-34-Mod-2010.html

Sie sieht hammer aus, hat eine gute Qualität und Innenpolster und ist von 110 auf 40 runtergesetzt. Ich wollte schon immer so eine Hose haben, aber der Originalpreis wäre mir für eine kurze viel zu teuer. 


@Surfjunk: klingt ja irgendwie alles nach Remedy... Ich würde sonst noch das Spicy 516 in den Raum werfen, musste mal Jens fragen, aber ich glaube das ist knapp über 13kg. Sollte aber noch im Rahmen sein.

Grüße,
Fabian (der heute frei hat und gleich in Wald geht) =)


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> Kris, ich habe mir zu Weihnachten diese Hose gekauft und finde sie spitze.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...roy-Lee-Designs-XC-Air-Short-34-Mod-2010.html


 
Alter Falter, wie schmal muss man denn sein um in die 34er zu passen?
Mein "normale" Hosen-Konfektionsgröße ist 46/48, je nachdem wie die Hose ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Speci-Enduro als Proberad? Von welchem Händler hab ihr das Teil? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? (mein gutes Scott-Genius kommt langsam in die Jahre - und da fängt man an zu überlegen, ob man die hauseigene - weibliche - Finanz-Abteilung überzeugen kann).

Und - wer war denn so freundlich den 3. Weg vom Turm - links ab - (wieder) freizulegen? Dankeschön!!!

Ulli


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Speci-Enduro als Proberad?



Jop - Schien Blöte zusein?!



Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Dankeschön!!!



Bitteschön.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn für dich der dritte Weg??? Es gibt den Uphill und meines Wissens 2 Abfahrten. Die eine läuft am Turm vorbei und beginnt im Prinzip mit einer recht engen und einigermaßen steilen 90 Grad Kehre. Die 2. geht gesehen vom Uphill rechts runter und beginnt recht flach, hat aber ne Menge Technikpassagen dabei (um es mal so auszudrücken)...

Es geht um ein SpecEnduro. Und Bernd Blöte vertreibt sowas ...

Later


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich der dritte Weg???



Ich denke er meint den, der durch einen querliegenden Baum versperrt war - jedenfalls sagte mir dieser provisorische Kicker davor nicht so zu.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2011)

Kleines Update.
Ich habe das Enduro Monster weggebracht und gleich mal meine Sorgen in bezug auf Gewicht usw geäussert. Wir haben dann mal gewogen. Das Bike hatte 14,7Kg, jetzt weis ich woher meine Schmerzen kommen.
Ich habe jetzt ein Spec Endur Expert S-Works, wiegt nur 13,2Kg.
150 Fox Talas mit Travel auf 110, leider keine versenkbare Sattelstütze, aber hab ich jetzt auch nicht, Avid XX9 v.203-h180, Sram Schaltung, Spec DTS Swiss Laufräder
Und das beste, bis nächste Woche Montag! )
Das heist Jungs, Sonntag können wir wieder Trailhunter spielen.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Gekauft?

Klingt doch gut


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2011)

Nein, Testbike!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Achso! Na dann mal los!

Ich bin dabei, wenn ich darf 

Apropo, die Stelle wo ihr laut GPS-Daten den Boden plattgefahren habt kenne ich. Das müsste an der steileren Auffahrt aufm Weg zum Turm sein, die erste Abgabelung nach der Schranke des Wanderparkplatzes ... Allerdings habe ich der noch nicht soviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.


----------



## OWL_Biker (17. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Alter Falter, wie schmal muss man denn sein um in die 34er zu passen?
> Mein "normale" Hosen-Konfektionsgröße ist 46/48, je nachdem wie die Hose ausfällt.



Äääääh das ist W34, wie bei Jeans
Hab bei Diesel, Levis und Co. eigentlich immer 34 und die passt auch perfekt. Dir dürfte sie dann ja eher zu weit sein. Schade. ;-)


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Äääääh das ist W34, wie bei Jeans
> Hab bei Diesel, Levis und Co. eigentlich immer 34 und die passt auch perfekt. Dir dürfte sie dann ja eher zu weit sein. Schade. ;-)


 
Ahhh, so rechnen die das...
Öhh, jaa, nee, da muss ich noch watt futtern um gut rein zu passen. 
Bei meiner Jeans steht glaube ich 30 drauf. 
Na egal, zur Zeit stehen eh andere Sachen weiter oben auf der Liste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ... Allerdings habe ich der noch nicht soviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.



Das solltest du aber mal 

@surfjunk: S-Works Enduro - klingt nach ner Menge Kohle  - ich bin gespannt!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Werde ich tun. 
Ich würde sagen die Kiste kostet gute 4200 Buden? Ohne Google!


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

S-Works ?? Der Herr weiß zu leben ... 

Ich konnte mir gerade einen S-Works Helm leisten, aber nen ganzes Fahrrad??? 

Also ich hätte auch so um die 4 Kilo-Euronen geschätzt, aber ich schätze, dass geht noch teurer ....

Surfjunk, musstest Du Dein Auto als Pfand da lassen????

Jenseits: Die Stelle ist exakt da, wo Du sie vermutest. Und es ist der ideale Technik-Fun-Spielplatz (mit Anbindung an das Ende unseres Flowtrails von gestern)... Geilomat 2011 ... der Wald hat immer noch ne Überraschung parat!!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Nicht verzagen, JENSeits nachm Weg fragen, oder was? 
Ne da sollte man sich mal intensiver drum kümmern.
Ich werde entweder Freitag früher Feierabend machen und hinfahren oder den Samstag / Sonntag im Wald verbringen. Das bin ich mir einfach schuldig - auch wenn's wieder kalt werden soll.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2011)

Noch zu weit weg ... Freitag / Samstag in Ermangelung an Zeit sicher nicht, Sonntag schon eher... Wetter muss passen, weil gerade der Spielplatz nach einigermaßen trockenen Bedingungen schreit!

Vorschlag : stay tuned, aber das tust Du ja eh


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> S-Works ?? Der Herr weiß zu leben ...
> 
> Surfjunk, musstest Du Dein Auto als Pfand da lassen????



Ich glaube Bernd konnte meinem Lächeln nicht widerstehen, oder er wollte mich nur wieder aus dem Laden haben da ich ihm den ganzen Boden vor dem Bike nass gesabbert habe 

Wir sollten mal probieren den rechten Warturm Trail im Mittelteil über diesen neuen Spielplatz zu lenken und dann von da runter zum alten Teil.
Vielleicht finden wir da ja einen Trail hin.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nicht verzagen, JENSeits nachm Weg fragen, oder was?
> Ne da sollte man sich mal intensiver drum kümmern.
> Ich werde entweder Freitag früher Feierabend machen und hinfahren oder den Samstag / Sonntag im Wald verbringen. Das bin ich mir einfach schuldig - auch wenn's wieder kalt werden soll.
> Wer ist dabei?



Freitag sag ich mal Pauschal ja, Termine stehen bis jetzt noch keine da.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Sehr gut. Ich denke das hatte etwas mit der Feuchtigkeit des Ladenbodens zutun 

Ich wüsste bisher nur die Waldautobahn als Verbindungsstück aber ich habe da schon eine Idee  Das lässt mich schon seit Wochen nicht in Ruhe ... zeige ich euch bei Gelgenheit und versuche's mal zufahren.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (17. Januar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich der dritte Weg??? Es gibt den Uphill und meines Wissens 2 Abfahrten. Die eine läuft am Turm vorbei und beginnt im Prinzip mit einer recht engen und einigermaßen steilen 90 Grad Kehre. Die 2. geht gesehen vom Uphill rechts runter und beginnt recht flach, hat aber ne Menge Technikpassagen dabei (um es mal so auszudrücken)...
> 
> Es geht um ein SpecEnduro. Und Bernd Blöte vertreibt sowas ...
> 
> Later


 
Ich meine genau den Weg, den JENSeits gleich beschrieben hat. Mit Kumpels hatte ich schon überlegt, wie man das "regeln" könnte. Und Samstag war der Weg plötzlich frei. 

Blöte hatte ich schon unter Verdacht. Danke.

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2011)

Sag mal kennt ihr spontan Biker mit Hund?  


PS:
Eine Fiskars in der Hosentasche ist Gold wert bei den ersten Ausfahrten nach starkem Wind.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2011)

@ kris:

Ich werde diese Hose mit dazugehörigem Trikot mal bestellen und berichten wie sie sich schlagen. Falls es für dich die richtige Größe ist, gibt's die bei Hibike noch nen 20er günstiger. 
Bei Radoutlet sind die Größen in INT angegeben, wie das bei Hibike ist weiß ich nicht. 
Mavic hat da eine schöne Größentabelle!


LG Jens


Tante Edit meint, ich solle die Augen aufmachen, denn dann würde ich sehen das Hibike auch in INT angibt


----------



## gooni11 (19. Januar 2011)

Moin
Mädels.... 
Durch einen glücklichen Zufall... (Eltern) mach ich ab nächsten Samstag (29ten) 2 Wochen Urlaub auf den Kanaren (Gran Canaria). 
Da ich aber das ganze Jahr Rad fahr hab ich mir gedacht.... neeee die 2 Wochen machste Pause..... aber ganz ohne Pause geht ja nicht also hab ich mir gestern erstmal ein 3,20m großes Sportgerät besorgt... 

Ich hab schon Erfahrung mit solchen Teilen.... also alles im grünen Bereich.

Ich werd aber auch den Bizeps oder wie das Teil heist trainieren indem ich VIEL trinke...
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (19. Januar 2011)

Wie wo was? und das dann an dein Rad dran?


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Januar 2011)

Hä, Kiten?!

Bei mir gehts am WE für 3 Tage nach Willingen! Schön Abschlussfahrt mit ein paar Unileuten und schön mit Uschi und Renate im Vis a Vis oder wie das heißt steil gehen! =D

Und mein neues Snowboardequipment feiert Premiere. Im März gehts dann nach Italien und es wird richtig gerockt! Vielleicht sollte ich mein Bike da für 2 Tage mitnehmen. Höher als Teuto bin ich noch nicht gekommen! ;-)


----------



## kris. (19. Januar 2011)

Bremsfallschirm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (19. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> mach ich ab nächsten Samstag 2 Wochen Urlaub
> auf den Kanaren



Man man, was würd ich dafür geben, das dürfte auch ruhig etwas weh tun. Hab zwar auch demnächst 2 Wochen Urlaub, aber da steht noch etwas Heimwerken hier zu hause an und wenn's Wetter passt und bis dahin die letzten fehlenden Teile für's neue MTB-Tretgestell hier sind, ein paar schöne Ausfahrten in den Teuto. Mit in den Urlaub fahren dauert noch bis August , dann geht es nach Saalbach/Leogang.


----------



## poekelz (20. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Mädels....
> Durch einen glücklichen Zufall... (Eltern) mach ich ab nächsten Samstag (29ten) 2 Wochen Urlaub auf den Kanaren (Gran Canaria).
> Da ich aber das ganze Jahr Rad fahr hab ich mir gedacht.... neeee die 2 Wochen machste Pause..... aber ganz ohne Pause geht ja nicht also hab ich mir gestern erstmal ein 3,20m großes Sportgerät besorgt...



Kiten? Auf nach Fuerte / Sotavento Beach?

NEID


----------



## kris. (20. Januar 2011)

Wohl eher Maspalomas oder La Caleta. 

@gooni  Dir ist aber schon bewusst das man da naß bei wird?!


----------



## gooni11 (20. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wohl eher Maspalomas oder La Caleta.
> 
> @gooni  Dir ist aber schon bewusst das man da naß bei wird?!



Moin
Jo... wenn man ans Kitesurfen denkt, da sollte man dann schon naß werden,stimmt.
Beim kiten (Sportlenkdrachen fliegen) am Strand eher nicht... aber ich werd auch schon naß...VON INNEN .....ich werd ich ständig Kühlwasser nachkippen damit ich den Sonnenbrand nicht so merke... 

Es geht im übrigen nach Playa del Ingles... 
mfg


----------



## poekelz (20. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Beim kiten (Sportlenkdrachen fliegen) am Strand eher nicht...



Öhöm, ist das Teil nicht ein bisschen groß dafür - das zieht ja locker einen Kitebuggy übern Strand...die Kanaren sind ja nicht gerade für Schwachwind bekannt.

Dann Pflock dich mal ordentlich fest


----------



## gooni11 (20. Januar 2011)

> Öhöm, ist das Teil nicht ein bisschen groß dafür - das zieht ja locker einen Kitebuggy übern Strand...die Kanaren sind ja nicht gerade für Schwachwind bekannt.
> 
> Dann Pflock dich mal ordentlich fest


Jep..... aber ich lass den Buggy weg.
SO HIER sieht es im besten Fall aus.. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj4TiCv8t1o&feature=related"]YouTube        - Elliot Lava 3.4 Powerkiting 6bft[/nomedia]

Ich glaub man nennt das Bodysurfen oder so...... 

mfg


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2011)

Schaut mal hier:



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Tach Spotzfreunde!
> Biete am kommenden Samstag (22.01.) eine Trailtour im schönen Lübbecker Wiehen.
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unterhalt der Wittekindbrücke an der B239. (Horst Höhe)
> Abfahrt: 13.00 Uhr
> Wer kommt?



kommt ausm Touren-Thread!


----------



## Peter88 (22. Januar 2011)

hab am letzten Sonntag ein hochwertiges multitool im laub nähe kaiser wilhelm gefunden.  vermisst es jemand von euch ?


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2011)

Ich bin wohl interessiert 
Ne Spaß, auf das du den Besitzer finden wirst


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Januar 2011)

Peter, wenn es in einer schwarzen kleinen tasche war, koennte es meines sein. Allerdings wuerde es dort dann schon 3 monate liegen, kann auch nicht sein, oder? Ich kann morgen in meiner rechnung mal nachschauen, was es fuer ne marke war, aber waere ja schon ziemlich unmoeglich eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> hab am letzten Sonntag ein hochwertiges multitool im laub nähe kaiser wilhelm gefunden.  vermisst es jemand von euch ?


Meins..... ich war zwar noch nie dort... aber manchmal geschehen Wunder.

Wenn es ein hochwertiges ist , ist es ganz sicher von mir. 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

verschoben und bearbeitet von JENSeits

Edit: Kris war schneller...


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

...wo issn das?

Edit: Kris war schneller...


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2011)

verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


>






verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Nähe Emsquelle, oder wo ist das?



verschoben und bearbeitet von JENSeits

@Sumsemann.... du siehst , wer hier nicht schnell genug ist den bestraft das leben bzw der Kris. Is ja fast das selbe nur Kris hat mehr Haare.. . 
mfg


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2011)

Und ich bestrafe viiiiiiieeeel härter! 


verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> @Sumsemann.... du siehst , wer hier nicht schnell genug ist den bestraft das leben bzw der Kris.
> mfg



...ja da sagst was. Ist hier wie im Rennen 



verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Und ich bestrafe viiiiiiieeeel härter!



ja! bestraf mich... ich war unartig



verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2011)

verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## Peter88 (22. Januar 2011)

war ohne tasche. aber schau mal nach welche marke es war vieleicht..

netten abend noch..

gruß
peter



verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ja! bestraf mich... ich war unartig



  



verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## Tier (23. Januar 2011)

Lahderbiker schrieb:


> @ Porta-Mike
> 
> und die woche mit tobi fleiÃig trainiert?



NÃ¶, hatter nich! 
Hab am letzten Sonntag in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir nen passenden Rahmen geordert.
Neuer 2010er Rahmen im Angebot fÃ¼r 99â¬. Allerdings gabs die nur noch Black'n'White.
MÃ¼sste Montag eintrudeln. Werd das ganze dann flott zusammenzimmern und dann gehts los. 




verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## Porta-Mike (23. Januar 2011)

moin!



> @ Porta-Mike
> 
> und die woche mit tobi fleißig trainiert?



....´bin überhaupt nicht gefahren.... 

aber wenn das tier sein bike fertig hat, wird das wetter hoffentlich etwas besser ( trockener). dann geht´s los .

gruß

michael




verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Januar 2011)

Moin Jungs,
habe mich gestern direkt vor der Waschmaschine naggich gemacht, alles reingestopft und mich dann ´ne halbe Stunde unter die heiße Dusche gestellt. Dann ging´s wieder...! 

Habe jetzt schon gefühlte 1000 x gelesen, dass ihr nicht kommt, weil ihr den dreckigen Bock nicht ins Auto legen wollt.
Ich sach nur: Heck-Trä-Ger! 
Wenn man dann im Regen nachhause fährt, ist das Bike auch schon fast wieder sauber. 

Schönes Restwochenende!




verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich sach nur: Heck-Trä-Ger!
> 
> Schönes Restwochenende!



Da sagst was!!!

Mein Touran ist ein R-Line mit allem drum und dran, sogar ne Standheizung mit Fernbedienung hat das Teil...

Das einzige was fehlt ist...??? Ne Anhängerkupplung!!!

Dafür gehört der Vorbesitzer (war nen Jahreswagen) echt geohrfeigt!! 

Heckklappenträger geht zwar auch, macht aber den Lack kaputt...


Schmeiss mir jetzt immer nen paar Decken hinten ins Auto und so gehts dann eigentlich auch.

LG
Matthias



verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## Zearom (23. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Schmeiss mir jetzt immer nen paar Decken hinten ins Auto und so gehts dann eigentlich auch.



es gibt diese Montagedecken im Baumarkt, aus billigen Stoff. Einmal passend zurecht geschnitten, und schon ist das kein Problem mehr. So hab ich mein Trekkingbike (liegend) immer transportiert. Wenn die Decke dann irgendwie zu dreckig ist, kauft man dann ne neue, kostet dann insgesamt so 2 bis 3 euro.




verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## tangoba62 (23. Januar 2011)

Hi Matthias,

tja ist nicht immer ganz einfach sich auf das wesentliche zu konzntrieren


bin eben von der tour zurück.naß bis auf die knochen, schockgefroren und rücken voll am streiken. aber immerhin 3std. nettostrampeln. so sieht training aus.
andre und lars sind dann noch weiter.

was macht deine blase? hoffe, dir gehts bald wieder gut und wir können uns weiter vorbereiten.die entzündung kommt bestimmt vom fahren bei dem scheißkaltnaßwetter.
oder von exorbitantem sex, bzw. vom sexentzug

also, gute besserung!!


gruß udo 





Sumsemann schrieb:


> Da sagst was!!!
> 
> Mein Touran ist ein R-Line mit allem drum und dran, sogar ne Standheizung mit Fernbedienung hat das Teil...
> 
> ...





verschoben von JENSeits


----------



## kris. (23. Januar 2011)

Hui, die Forums-Fee hat wieder aufgeräumt...


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Januar 2011)




----------



## kris. (23. Januar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


>



Jens sorgt ab und zu dafür das der Bilder oder Termin-Thread nicht durch Quatschereien unübersichtlich wird. Dafür ist ja der Stammtisch gedacht.

Auch wenn es natürlich schwierig ist sich mit einem Beitrag im Stammtisch auf etwas im Bilder- oder Termin-Thread zu beziehen...


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

Sonst haben wir hier aber bald ein echtes Chaos, zudem gibt es auch Regeln an die ich mich halten muss 
Ich hoffe ihr seit mir nicht böse?!


LG Jens


----------



## Rischer (23. Januar 2011)

Also ich schon...


















nicht


----------



## gooni11 (23. Januar 2011)

> Sonst haben wir hier aber bald ein echtes Chaos, zudem gibt es auch Regeln an die ich mich halten muss
> *Ich hoffe ihr seit mir nicht böse*?!
> 
> 
> LG Jens


DOCH..... Ich auch...


----------



## poekelz (23. Januar 2011)

Los zurück an den Stammtisch 

Ich war gerade ne gute Stunde mit meinem Renner auf der Rolle - stumpf ist trumpf - aber was will man machen wenn 1. der Frühstücksbesuch nicht gehen will und 2. das Wetter sich nicht an den Wetterbericht hält.

Glaubt ihr dass das reicht, um sich jetzt den Bauch mit Gyros und Zickezacke voll zu hauen?
Ich trink auch nur nen alkfreies Erdinger dazu, versprochen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

oh... wie dumm!!!

alcfreies Erdinger???

dabei frisst doch der Alc die ganzen Fettkalorien vom Gyros auf...

man! ...das weis doch jeder


----------



## gooni11 (23. Januar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Los zurück an den Stammtisch
> 
> Ich war gerade ne gute Stunde mit meinem Renner auf der Rolle - stumpf ist trumpf - aber was will man machen wenn 1. der Frühstücksbesuch nicht gehen will und 2. das Wetter sich nicht an den Wetterbericht hält.
> 
> ...



Tach
Ich war auch grad auf der Rolle ............. eine Stunde wie immer.

Aber ich trink jetzt MÄNNER Hefeweizen...vielleicht auch zwei.

Ich finde *du *machst da was falsch.... 
mfg

Ps.. wird echt Zeit das wir uns kennenlernen... könnte ne dufte Runde werden... vor allem aber nicht zu trockene Runde.


----------



## gooni11 (23. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Da sagst was!!!
> 
> Mein Touran ist ein R-Line mit allem drum und dran, sogar ne Standheizung mit Fernbedienung hat das Teil...
> 
> ...



ich hab nur nen Ford Fiesta..... und jetzt ???
Ich muß auch noch das halbe Bike zerlegen wenn ich das Teil da rein haben möchte.
Gepäckträger und hochedles Hyperhighperformanceleichtbaucarbon verträgt sich nicht soooo dolle. 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> vor allem aber nicht zu trockene Runde.



Mit der Kehle ist's wie mit der Kette...

Die will immer gut geschmiert sein


----------



## gooni11 (23. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mit der Kehle ist's wie mit der Kette...
> 
> Die will immer gut geschmiert sein



RRüüüüüüüchtüüüüüüüch......


----------



## gooni11 (23. Januar 2011)

Noch etwas.... morgen bekommt mein Racer ne 11-27 er Dura Ace Kassette statt der 11-32 xt... spart 80gr Gewicht 
Vorn fahr ich dreifach Standart..... ich hoffe ich komm dann noch die Hügels hoch....
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

standart, die art zu stehen ....


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Noch etwas.... morgen bekommt mein Racer ne 11-27 er Dura Ace Kassette statt der 11-32 xt... spart 80gr Gewicht
> Vorn fahr ich dreifach Standart..... ich hoffe ich komm dann noch die Hügels hoch....
> mfg




Hatte ich auch so damals an meinem Centurion Backfire Carbon. Reicht für'n Teuto aus.

Aber das ist doch ne 12-27 und keine 11-27...?

An meinem S-Works hab ich jetzt vorn 26-42 und hinten 11-36 (10fach)...


----------



## gooni11 (23. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> standart, die art zu stehen ....





Ja stimmt... 12-27 sorry.

Sach mal.... hat jemand noch einen Satz Furious Fred 2.0 in der Ecke liegen?
K Star.... biste die schon mal gefahren? Würden im Gegensatz zu den Rocket Ron noch einmal 200 gr bringen.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (23. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> oh... wie dumm!!!
> 
> alcfreies Erdinger???
> 
> ...



Ich bisher nicht, aber ich bin ja lernfähig und daher habe ich jetzt nen richtiges Erdinger mit ALK und 2 Souflakis zum Zickezacke genommen, da nehme ich am Ende sogar noch ab beim Essen  - verdammt


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Januar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...daher habe ich jetzt nen richtiges Erdinger mit ALK und 2 Souflakis zum Zickezacke genommen...



sabber...




poekelz schrieb:


> da nehme ich am Ende sogar noch ab beim Essen  - verdammt


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> standart, die art zu stehen ....



köstlich


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

standard 

habe hier einen furious fred in 2.25" liegen.
der wird wohl im sommer mal hinten aufgezogen. gefahren bin ich den fred ansonsten noch nicht.

für hinten ist der reifen wahrscheinlich noch ok, wenn man vom nicht vorhandenen pannenschutz absieht.
vorne würde ich mir das dingen nie montieren.



JENSeits schrieb:


> köstlich



ich darf das. ich war heute schließlich 2,5h im schlamm spielen.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2011)

darfst du ja auch


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

Seit wann braucht es eigentlich eine Entschuldigung für Gyros mit ZickeZacke und Vollkorn-Bier? 
Wenn nur meine Freundin kein Problem mit Knoblauch hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wenn nur meine Freundin kein Problem mit Knoblauch hätte.



Tja meine imaginäre Freundin macht mir da keine Vorschriften


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Tja meine imaginäre Freundin macht mir da keine Vorschriften


 
Tja deine imaginäre Freundin macht aber auch nur imaginäre Spaß!


----------



## Zearom (24. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Tja meine imaginäre Freundin macht mir da keine Vorschriften



das hat echt vorteile!

Aber es geht ja nichts über ein gemeinsames Abendessen, mit viel Knoblauch und... aaarh... ich muss weiterarbeiten...


----------



## poekelz (24. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> ... aaarh... ich muss weiterarbeiten...




..hört sich an nach "...Montagmorgen 9 Uhr und die Woche nimmt kein Ende!"


----------



## gooni11 (24. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Tja deine imaginäre Freundin macht aber auch nur imaginäre Spaß!



Und so'ne Freundin kann echt spaß machen...... muß allerdings nicht..  
So... ich hau dann mal ab bevor MEINE Freundin das hier ließt...


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

Sonst schubst sie dich vom Roque Nublo...


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Januar 2011)

Was ist hier denn los?? Mal 2 Tage nicht im Forum gewesen und schon muss ich 25 Beiträge und alle Zusammenhänge lesen und verinnerlichen...

Gibts was wichtiges Neues ausser ZickeZacke und Jenseits linker Hand??? 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

Hmm, ein gefundenes Multitool das keinem gehört aber viele gerne nehmen würden.
Diverse neue Bilder, mit und ohne Wasserflecken. Das war´s glaube ich.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2011)

Mein liebere Jörg, ich bin Rechtshändler 
Und außerdem unglücklich


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

Was los hier? Alle eingeschlafen bei dem tollen Wetter?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2011)

Nein, aber arbeiten muss man schon


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn´s Deine rechte Hand betrifft will ich´s gar nicht so genau wissen! 

Aber Du kannst mir für ein Treffen im Sommer schonmal den Tacho zurücklegen...


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2011)

Ok, kann ich tun 
Du weist aber, das es nicht DER Tacho ist, sondern ein Standard?!


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> habe hier einen furious fred in 2.25" liegen.
> der wird wohl im sommer mal hinten aufgezogen. gefahren bin ich den fred ansonsten noch nicht.
> 
> für hinten ist der reifen wahrscheinlich noch ok, wenn man vom nicht vorhandenen pannenschutz absieht.
> vorne würde ich mir das dingen nie montieren.



Ich hab den Fred (in 2.25) ne Zeit lang hinten gefahren. Lässt sich mit Rocket Ron nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Auf feinerem Schotter oder Split wirklich der Hammer (überraschender Weise auch auf Eis und festgefahrenem Schnee). Rollt wie'n Dittchen. Auf Wald-oder gar Wiesenboden allerdings schon beim 1. Tröpfchen Feuchtigkeit am Limit.
Was die Pannensicherheit angeht, würd' ich sagen, hmmm... "im Rahmen dessen, was man von so nem Leichtgewicht erwartet". Meiner hat ein komplettes 24 Std Rennen in Duisburg (incl. einiger Durchschläge) prima überstanden. Beim 2. Versuch ist mitten in der Nacht die Seitenwand einfach aufgeplatzt (Super-Gau )

Insgesammt, bei passendem Einsatz, ein empfehlenswerter Reifen...


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ok, kann ich tun
> Du weist aber, das es nicht DER Tacho ist, sondern ein Standard?!



http://www.duden-suche.de/suche/abstract.php?shortname=fx&artikel_id=161346&verweis=1

Du hast die Lizen*Z* zu klicken


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. Januar 2011)

Leute, leute ihr habt alle Sorgen
Und wenn ich euer Chef wär und wüsste was ihr in der kostbaren Arbeitszeit so treibt dann noch eine Sorge mehr !


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2011)

Kein Chef - keine Sorgen...


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. Januar 2011)

mehr oder weniger möchte ich mal meinen


----------



## Tier (24. Januar 2011)

Nach gestrigem Beginn der Zerlegung des verhassten 22" Attention Riesenrahmens und ner Menge Flucherei über fehlendes Spezialwerkzeug, muss ich jetzt nur noch die Schaltung ranbauen und neu einstellen.

Nach mehreren Erleuchtungsbierchen gestern war immerhin der Steuersatz in 5min unbeschädigt draußen. Spezialwerkzeug hab ich heute problemlos im Radladen bekommen.
Gabelschaft gekürzt (kürzeres Steuerrohr) und Steuersatz eingestellt. Tretlager eingesetzt, Kurbeln aufgeschraubt....
Mal gucken wie lang es noch so gut läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (24. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab den Fred (in 2.25) ne Zeit lang hinten gefahren. Lässt sich mit Rocket Ron nicht wirklich vergleichen.
> 
> Auf feinerem Schotter oder Split wirklich der Hammer (überraschender Weise auch auf Eis und festgefahrenem Schnee). Rollt wie'n Dittchen. Auf Wald-oder gar Wiesenboden allerdings schon beim 1. Tröpfchen Feuchtigkeit am Limit.
> Was die Pannensicherheit angeht, würd' ich sagen, hmmm... "im Rahmen dessen, was man von so nem Leichtgewicht erwartet". Meiner hat ein komplettes 24 Std Rennen in Duisburg (incl. einiger Durchschläge) prima überstanden. Beim 2. Versuch ist mitten in der Nacht die Seitenwand einfach aufgeplatzt (Super-Gau )
> ...



Moin
Hab heut 2 neue Rocket Ron (2011 Version) geschossen in 2,1 von daher wird es jetzt eh erstmal nix mit dem Fast Fred.
Hab nun einen Satz Rocket Ron über.....
Hinten 2,1 50% Profiel vorn 2,25 70-80% ...
Wenn jamand Interesse hat..... 25 Euro für beide plus Versand oder abholen.
Dura Ace Kassette is ooch druff.... 12-28... hoffentlich schaff ich das.
Aber optisch sieht es schon mal jut aus. Das is auch wichtig.
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Januar 2011)

ist die dura-ace nicht 12-27?


ich glaube am wochenende wird richtig geiles wetter.

ideal für ne kleine 4-5h runde.


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube am wochenende wird richtig geiles wetter.
> 
> ideal für ne kleine 4-5h runde.


 
Das hoffe ich doch sehr. Der gooni haut mir ab im Winterpokal...


----------



## gooni11 (25. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ist die dura-ace nicht 12-27?
> 
> 
> ich glaube am wochenende wird richtig geiles wetter.
> ...


Moin
So langsam........
erst hatte ich 11-27 geschrieben... jetzt 12-28.... mann oh mann.
Ich hoffe ich habs bald begriffen.....
12-27 ist richtig...
mfg

@Kris... wenn ich ab Sonntag 2 Wochen unter Palmen liege hast du Zeit genug etwas aufzuholen.....


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2011)

Ich finde ja Rolle sollte als "Sonstige Sportart" zählen!


----------



## Porta-Mike (25. Januar 2011)

moin!



> Nach gestrigem Beginn der Zerlegung des verhassten 22" Attention  Riesenrahmens und ner Menge Flucherei über fehlendes Spezialwerkzeug,  muss ich jetzt nur noch die Schaltung ranbauen und neu einstellen.
> 
> Nach mehreren Erleuchtungsbierchen gestern war immerhin der Steuersatz  in 5min unbeschädigt draußen. Spezialwerkzeug hab ich heute problemlos  im Radladen bekommen.
> Gabelschaft gekürzt (kürzeres Steuerrohr) und Steuersatz eingestellt. Tretlager eingesetzt, Kurbeln aufgeschraubt....
> Mal gucken wie lang es noch so gut läuft.



...dann könnten wir ja am freitag ´ne runde drehen. wetter soll ja gut werden.

gruß
michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (25. Januar 2011)

Das wäre fein.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

uhrzeit und startort hätte ich dann gerne.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Januar 2011)

so... da ja keiner heute mit mir fahren wollte hab ich dann mal alleine heute ne Runde gedreht.

 wie damals in der Schule... da wollte auch keiner mit mir spielen  


Hab meine Hausrunde mit ein paar Trails abgefahren... war mal wieder richtig geil!! Vor allem im dunkeln ist's Biken extrem cool weil der Wald gehört einem dann allein...

Ich  diesen Sport!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2011)

oh man, das wird geil!


----------



## RolfK (26. Januar 2011)

Jep, Sonntag ist die erste Tour seit drei Jahren geplant. Die letzten drei hab ich mich fast nur mit Downhill beschäftigt. Bin mal gespannt, was meine Puste so zu erzählen hat 

@Sumsemann: Was für Lampen fährst du auf dem Bike/Helm oder beides?


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Januar 2011)

@Rolf

Mach dich aufs übelste gefasst. Bei mir war es nur ein Jahr Downhill ohne jegliches Ausdauerbiken.
Meine erste Tour war echt ein Trauerspiel!!!


Habe ne Exposure Sixpack am Lenker. Die hat 1800 Lumen... da brauchts keine Helmlampe mehr


Hier siehst du sie montiert...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7954174&postcount=309


----------



## RolfK (26. Januar 2011)

Ah danke, bei .der brauch man wenigstens keinen externen Akku verstauen. Preis is natürlich nicht ohne, aber ist ja bei richtig guten Funzeln normal.

Deswegen fahren wir auch nur ne Runde durch den Lemgoer Wald, ca. 30km ganz schmusiges Biken also. Aber hinterher gehe ich bestimm auf dem Zahnfleisch und die Oberschenkel brennen.


----------



## Lahderbiker (26. Januar 2011)

@ Tier

na dann weiterhin viel erfolg


----------



## gooni11 (26. Januar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ah danke, bei .der brauch man wenigstens keinen externen Akku verstauen. Preis is natürlich nicht ohne, aber ist ja bei richtig guten Funzeln normal.
> 
> Deswegen fahren wir auch nur ne Runde durch den Lemgoer Wald, ca. 30km ganz schmusiges Biken also. Aber hinterher gehe ich bestimm auf dem Zahnfleisch und die Oberschenkel brennen.



Moin
Jaaaaa... leiden sollst du.... sau..


----------



## RolfK (26. Januar 2011)

Das schlimmste wird aber werden, das mir mein Frauchen um die Ohren fahren wird, zumindest bergauf. Sch... auf körperliche Schmerzen, die seelischen werden viel schlimmer sein . Ich geb ja die Hoffnung nicht auf, das mein Körper sich irgendwann daran erinnert, was er vor einiger Zeit mal leisten konnte in Sachen Ausdauerbiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2011)

Och, so im Laufe des Jahres wird er das wohl oder übel tun. Manchmal halt mehr übel als wohl... 
Kannst Du dich bergauf nicht irgendwo bei deinem Frauchen festhalten und ziehen lassen??


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hier siehst du sie montiert...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7954174&postcount=309



Puuuuh, wenn ich mein Bike auf´s Sofa stellen würde gäb´s gleich nen Satz 
heiße Ohren von meiner schlechteren Hälfte! 

Auf meine Frage ob ich es auch mal mit ins Bett nehmen dürfte bekam ich als 
Antwort "Na klar, wenn ich mir auch jemanden mit ins Bett nehmen darf!!!"  
... da hatte sich das auch schnell wieder erledigt!


----------



## RolfK (27. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kannst Du dich bergauf nicht irgendwo bei deinem Frauchen festhalten und ziehen lassen??



Tzz, ich möchte noch ein wenig weiterleben und biken können 


Na ins Wohnzimmer hat's meine Kiste ja wenigstens geschafft. Aber ins Bett??? Du traust dich was.


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Auf meine Frage ob ich es auch mal mit ins Bett nehmen dürfte bekam ich als
> Antwort "Na klar, wenn ich mir auch jemanden mit ins Bett nehmen darf!!!"
> ... da hatte sich das auch schnell wieder erledigt!


 
Naja, sie kann ja ein Paar Stiefel mir ins Bett nehmen!


----------



## Zearom (27. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Naja, sie kann ja ein Paar Stiefel mir ins Bett nehmen!



Wenn es die richtigen Stiefel sind, und sie die auch anhat.... Warum denn auch nicht? XD


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Januar 2011)

Super Idee!!!! ... das werde ich ihr gleich heute Abend vorschlagen.


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Januar 2011)

Puhhhh... ihr seit ja so primitiv...

Da will ich hier nicht länger meine Zeit verschwenden. Muss auch los... Meiner Frau schöne neue Stiefel kaufen


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Januar 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Antwort "Na klar, wenn ich mir auch jemanden mit ins Bett nehmen darf!!!"
> ... da hatte sich das auch schnell wieder erledigt!



Wieso??? Ist doch Klasse!!! 
Wenn du das nicht mehr erledigen musst, dann hast doch mehr Zeit zum biken!!!


----------



## gooni11 (27. Januar 2011)

Moin
Also ich erledige* DAS* oder *ES* immer vorher.
Dauert doch nur 4 min....  mit Stiefel nur 2....
und weg...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (27. Januar 2011)

gooni11, eben waren es noch 3 Minuten XD

Ausserdem gabs nicht irgendeine Studie das Sex vorm Sport irgendwie förderlich ist?


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2011)

Hmmm, sagen die Boxer nicht das Sex weiche Knie macht? Oder müde Beine, oder so?
Ansonsten wohl schneller wegen weniger Gewicht...


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Januar 2011)

Klugscheiss:

Sex vorm Sport steigert bei Frauen die Leistungsfähigkeit. Bei Männern wiederum wird die Leistungsfähigkeit herabgesetzt...


----------



## 230691 (27. Januar 2011)

Wah ich bekomm hier gerade die Krise.

Sonnenschein, nur eine leichte kühle Brise und ich hock vor dem Rechner, 

zieh mir eine Folge Scrubs nach der anderen rein und habe echt NULL Bock 

mich jetzt aufs Fahrrad zu schwingen und eine Runde zu fahren -.-

Dabei muss man doch so ein Wetter nutzen...

Irgendwas stimmt doch mit mir nicht


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2011)

Um beim Thema zubleiben, du brauchst Stiefel oder Sex, oder Beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (27. Januar 2011)

Bin seit 3 Jahren Single... Mehr sag ich nicht dazu


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2011)

Mhm das macht mir jetzt aber keine Hoffnung Kollege  
Wird schon!


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Januar 2011)

*Leute ... bevor ihr euch darüber ärgert, dass ihr nicht auf die Naht kommt oder gerade keinen Bock zum BKN habt .. und euch deshalb LANGWEILIG ist :*

Ihr könnt hier ABLAGE bei mir im Büro machen. Da geht die Zeit schon um.... 

Ansonsten: Fahrt MTB oder besorgt Euch ne Mutti. Mir egal. 

Ich muss arbeiten und kann aktuell weder das eine noch das andere zeitlich "ausüben" 

Also, RUHE im Karton 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## 230691 (27. Januar 2011)

Ja wohl Sir!
Mach ich mich halt doch fertig und fahr eine kleine Runde.
Gucken wo es mich hin treibt und wie weit^^


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Januar 2011)

Ich werd wohl heut Abend im Dunkeln wieder fahren....


Werd gleich mal den Andre anrufen... der kommt bestimmt mit.


Will noch wer mit?

LG
Matthias


----------



## Porta-Mike (27. Januar 2011)

moin!



> uhrzeit und startort hätte ich dann gerne.



ich denke das wird ´ne spontane tour, da ich nicht genau weiß wie lange mein arbeitgeber am freitag auf meine mitarbeit angewiesen ist...

gruß

michael


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Januar 2011)

naja, ich versuche morgen mal pünktlich um 13.15 uhr die segel zu streichen.
hoffe ich komme um 5 uhr aus dem bett.

dann bin ich hoffentlich ab 14.30 uhr auf dem bike.

werde wohl zuerst den fernehturm umkurven und auf dem rückweg den kaiser noch mal beglücken.


vielleicht sieht man sich ja zufällig.


----------



## Tier (28. Januar 2011)

Nabend die Herren.

Kleine Frage:

Ist das normal? Hab eben nen halben Herzinfarkt bekommen als ich an der vorderen Felge einen Haarriss (wenn's denn einer is) entdeckt hab.

Hab dann nochmal etwas genauer nachgeschaut und an der hinteren Felge das gleiche vorgefunden. Ebenfalls unter dem Aufkleber, den ich vorne schon abgemacht hatte.

Hab gelesen das die Felgen auf Stoß gebracht und dann verschweißt werden. Kann's sein das hier die Naht nur innen liegt? 
Wär ja ein mehr als komischer Zufall, zwei gleichverlaufende Risse, mittig unter jeweils gleichem Aufkleber zu haben...


Bildeeeeers:


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Januar 2011)

Hi, 

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das kein Riss ist.

Ich würd das jedenfalls nicht weiter beachten und das obwohl ich mega pingelig mit meinem Bike bin.

LG
Matthias


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Januar 2011)

Moin,

in schließ mich Sumsemann mal an. So schnurgerade wird sich kein Riss darstellen.
Nimm zur Klärung doch einfach mal den Reifen ab, und schau nach wie es innen aussieht.

Aber es sieht nach Stoß aus - irgendwo muss man ja nunmal das Material an einer Stelle zusammenbringen. Warums nicht sauber überlackiert ist, weiß der Geier...

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. Januar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Bin seit 3 Jahren Single... Mehr sag ich nicht dazu



*Vielleicht liegt das genau DAran:*

"Sonnenschein, nur eine leichte kühle Brise und ich hock vor dem Rechner,
zieh mir eine Folge Scrubs nach der anderen rein und habe echt NULL Bock
mich jetzt aufs Fahrrad zu schwingen und eine Runde zu fahren -.-"


----------



## poekelz (28. Januar 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Nabend die Herren.
> 
> Kleine Frage:
> 
> Ist das normal? Hab eben nen halben Herzinfarkt bekommen als ich an der vorderen Felge einen Haarriss (wenn's denn einer is) entdeckt hab.



Männer, kennt ihr euch nicht aus??

Das ist der FELGENSTOSS - also da wo die beiden Enden des Aluprofils aneinander stoßen.  Außer bei Carbonfelgen oder bei Mavic SUP (in den 90ern des letzten Jahrtausends erfunden und als USP beworben) haben das mehr oder weniger alle Felgen.

Bei Mavic wird das verschweißt und übergedreht, dann sieht man nix mehr. Aber Alufelge ist eben ein laaaaaaaaaaaaanges gezogenes Profil das erst abgelängt und dann rund gebogen wird.

Also kein Grund den Blutdruck hoch zu fahren


----------



## Tier (28. Januar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Männer, kennt ihr euch nicht aus??



Rischtiiiiiisch. 
Zumindest ich (noch) nicht. 

Besten Dank für eure Antworten. 
Nutzt die Sonne.


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2011)

Also bei meinen Crossride ist der Felgenstoß auch etwas zu sehen. Risse sind nicht so 100% grade und dürften meist eher von den Speichenlöchern ausgehe, denke ich.


----------



## poekelz (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hab noch einen Satz Rigida Taurus Disc in schwarz elox. da ist der Felgenstoß wahrlich kein Geheimnis, nach einigen 1000 km ist die Eloxierung um den Felgenstoß schon etwas abgescheuert und man kann das schon im Stand erkennen, die Leute von Rigida geben sich gar nicht erst die Mühe die Enden zu verstecken, aber halten tuts offensichtlich trotzdem.

...rein optisch ästhetisch aber eher ein Negativbeispiel.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Männer, kennt ihr euch nicht aus??
> 
> Das ist der FELGENSTOSS - also da wo die beiden Enden des Aluprofils aneinander stoßen.  Außer bei Carbonfelgen oder bei Mavic SUP (in den 90ern des letzten Jahrtausends erfunden und als USP beworben) haben das mehr oder weniger alle Felgen.
> 
> ...



wenn du schon leute belehren möchtest, dann bitte auch richtig.

einen felgenstoß habe alle alufelgen.
bei gesteckten felgen (wie der gezeigten, z.b. rigida taurus) ist er sofort ersichtlich.
bei geschweißten felgen wird die schweißnaht entweder natur belassen (z.b. frm xmd 333) oder verschliffen (z.b. dt4.2d/xr400).
bei den verschliffenen nähten kommt es dann auf die nachbearbeitung und wertigkeit der felge an ob man nachher noch etwas sieht oder nicht.

günstige felgen werden halt nur gesteckt, etwas wertigere verschweißt und die nähte verschliffen, und bei z.b. den mavic sup sieht man nachher wohl gar nichts mehr.


@Tier
keine sorge!
nur darauf achten dass kein spalt entsteht.


----------



## Zearom (28. Januar 2011)

Wieder was gelernt, danke. Ich speicher das als ITler komprimiert ab:

Gerade Naht: Gut;Spalt = Nicht Gut.


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Gerade Naht: Gut;Spalt = Nicht Gut.


 
Könnte auch von ´nem Arzt kommen...


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt, danke. Ich speicher das als ITler komprimiert ab:
> 
> Gerade Naht: Gut;Spalt = Nicht Gut.



Genau!! :

Und Obacht : Beides= auch doof

Look :







Ist aber auch wohl keine MAVIC SUP oder Carbonfelge - denke ich

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn du schon leute belehren möchtest, dann bitte auch richtig.
> (...)



...und welche wirklich neue Erkenntnis - außer das gesteckte Felgen (vermutlich) billiger sind als geschweißte - ist jetzt in deinen Ausführungen zu finden?

Die Antwort auf die Frage war einfach nur das es sich NICHT um einen Riß sondern lediglich um den Felgenstoß (jetzt neu dank k_star: einer billigen) Alufelge handelt.

Wer sich wirklich allumfassend informieren will, wird vermutlich auf einer www-Seite eines (selbsternannen) Felgenpapstes oder bei Mavic fündig.


----------



## chucki_bo (28. Januar 2011)

Iiiiieeeehhhhh "Tier" - du fährst ne voll billige Felge. Mit Stoß. Bäh. :kotz:

Was ich noch klären würde: *Messingnippel oder Alunippel*...??

Rate mal wer dir helfen kann .... genau .... 

Oh Gottogott - ich glaub es geht schon wieder los ..... 

ich bin mal raus

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was ich noch klären würde: *Messingnippel oder Alunippel*...??
> 
> Rate mal wer dir helfen kann .... genau ....


 
Die nette Dame in Lack und Leder von nebenan?!


----------



## 230691 (28. Januar 2011)

So da wir schon beim Thema Felgen sind

Was kann man einer Rigida Taurus mit Shimano M495 Nabe so abverlangen in Form von "Sprüngen"?

Hab Gestern eine kleine Rampe im Wald gefunden vor der ich dann aber abgebremst und umfahren habe.
So 50-70cm wär es vielleicht in die Höhe gegangen, wollte es dem Fahrrad aber aus Unsicherheit nicht antun.


----------



## Rischer (28. Januar 2011)

Wenn kaputt dann kaputt, kannste nur testen


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2011)

Hmm, keine Ahnung, aber zur Not habe ich noch 2 davon im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. Januar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> So da wir schon beim Thema Felgen sind
> 
> Was kann man einer Rigida Taurus mit Shimano M495 Nabe so abverlangen in Form von "Sprüngen"?



Der Felge ist das herzlich egal, sofern sie gut eingespeicht ist, wird sie solche kleinen Hügel wegstecken.
Wie schon geschrieben habe ich aus so einen Satz (allerdings mit anderen Naben) und den bisher alles andere als geschont. Probleme gab´s bisher keine, außer das am Felgenstoß die Eloxierung etwas abwetzt, da die Felge ja nur gesteckt ist.

BTW: in Willi auf der FR-Strecke habe ich sie auch schon geschunden.


----------



## 230691 (28. Januar 2011)

Wie sie eingespeicht ist weiß ich leider nicht wirklich.

Habs Fahrrad bei Neuwohner hier in Detmold gekauft und einmal zur Kostenlosen Inspektion gebracht. 

Mag es aber stark zu bezweifeln das die sich um solche Sachen gekümmert haben (Wenn ich das Fahrrad schon mit 4bar vorne und hinten von der Inspektion abhole kann man nicht soo viel verlangen )

Ach probieren geht über studieren - werde mich da mal ran tasten.
Trotzdem danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

messing oder alunippel?

ganz klar alunippel, denn sie haben keine nachtteile gegenüber messingnippeln. 
durch das inzwischen sehr gute eloxal ist ein gammeln ausgeschlossen, und außerdem spart man noch gewicht.

messingnippel werden meist nur noch in günstigen, maschinengebauten rädern verwendet.
oder aber in laufrädern mit toller felge und nabe, wo dann bei den speichen und eben an den nippel gespart wird. das ganze wird dann zu einem super preis angeboten und gekauft. grund: nabe und felge fallen dem kunden sofort ins auge.
ähnlich einem xtr schaltwerk an einem komplettbike wo der rest dann aus komponenten von gruppen darunter besteht.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe meiner Holden Heute mal eine Wäsche spendiert. 
Leider ist sie draußen direkt eingefroren - also ab ins (gerade nur von mir bewohnte) Haus und aufwärmen 

Warum sollte es auch nur uns Menschen vorbehalten sein? Meine würzige Französin draf auch mal 







LG Jens


----------



## Peter88 (28. Januar 2011)

> ..Meine würzige Französin draf auch mal



Besser ne würzige Französin in der Badewanne als 2 dicke Bayern in der Garage


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Januar 2011)

@Jens



So ich hab mir heut schon mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk 2011 gekauft 


...einen Carbon Trail Laufradsatz "Roval Control Trail SL" 








Ende nächster Woche ist er da...   Das ist noch soooooo lange 


Uber Sinn brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren... Sinn macht das nämlich ganz sicher nicht. 

....aber ich wollte ihn einfach haben 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Zearom (28. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Uber Sinn brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren... Sinn macht das nämlich ganz sicher nicht.
> 
> ....aber ich wollte ihn einfach haben



*legt die Finger in die Wunde*

Was kostet denn so ein Spass? Sieht auch ziemlich fesch aus


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> *legt die Finger in die Wunde*
> 
> Was kostet denn so ein Spass? Sieht auch ziemlich fesch aus





1500  usw...


----------



## Zearom (28. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 1500  usw...



*tröstet* ist bestimmt jeden Cent (... der insgesamt 150.000 Eurocent) wert  

Ausserdem, wozu geht man hart Geld verdienen -.-


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wozu geht man hart ???  Geld verdienen -.-




...ich bin Beamter 


Aber... der eine haut die Kohle für Zigaretten, der andere für Spoiler am Auto oder Frauen kaufen sich ein paar Schuhe nach dem anderen, wo sie doch eh immer nur eins tragen können...

Solche Laufräder braucht man nicht!!! Aber ich erfreue mich einfach an solchem High End Equipment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (28. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ich bin Beamter
> 
> 
> Aber... der eine haut die Kohle für Zigaretten, der andere für Spoiler am Auto oder Frauen kaufen sich ein paar Schuhe nach dem anderen, wo sie doch eh immer nur eins tragen können...
> ...



DAS mach ich auch mal wieder..... Frau kaufen.
Gibt es im Moment irgendwo was im Angebot....
jetzt hau ich ab hier.....

GEILER Radsatz.... LEIDER nicht meine Preislage...


----------



## gooni11 (29. Januar 2011)

Moin
Jetzt meld ich mich erst mal ab für 2 Wochen Kanaren.
Macht keinen Mist hier und bleibt sauber!!

Es sei denn im Hotel jibbes WWW..... schaunmama. 
mfg

Ps. Ich war eben auch ne Stunde los MTB fahren... mir ging es GAR NICHT GUT!!!!!!!!!!!!

DAS FEHLT NOCH DAS ICH JETZT KRANK WERDE.... drückt mir bitte ALLE Daumen.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2011)

Schönen Urlaub und ich drücke die Daumen 
Komm heile wieder!

LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2011)

der link geht nicht!

WWW......

  


schönen urlaub.


----------



## kris. (29. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> DAS FEHLT NOCH DAS ICH JETZT KRANK WERDE.... drückt mir bitte ALLE Daumen.



Wenn ich Daumen drücke kann ich nicht schalten. 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub, und verirrt euch nicht an den Gay-Beach!


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ...und verirrt euch nicht an den Gay-Beach!



na, vielleicht gefällts ihm ja und er braucht demnächst keinen Sattel mehr... 

Dann währ sein Bike auch wieder nen ganzes Stück leichter


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Hab Gestern eine kleine Rampe im Wald gefunden vor der ich dann aber abgebremst und umfahren habe.
> So 50-70cm wär es vielleicht in die Höhe gegangen, wollte es dem Fahrrad aber aus Unsicherheit nicht antun.



Also wenn Du die am Nuttentrail meinst, das geht. Meine Crossride haben es überlebt.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

wie hat der trail denn seinen namen bekommen?


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2011)

Tja, da parkten immer so lustige Wohnmobile auf den Waldparkplätzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja genau den Trail meine ich^^
Dann kann ich mich ja beruhigt da runter stürzen.

Wobei Wohnwagen stehen da keine mehr - beide Parkplätze wurden mit Baumstämme blockiert.
Aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Wobei Wohnwagen stehen da keine mehr - beide Parkplätze wurden mit Baumstämme blockiert.
> Aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache.



Stimmt, schon Anfang letzten Jahres glaube ich. Aber so ist der Weg am besten zu beschreiben.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Januar 2011)

ihr kennt euch ja gut in der gegend aus.


----------



## 230691 (30. Januar 2011)

@kris
Das stimmt natürlich

Danke auch (an wen auch immer) das die umgestürzten Bäume dort weggeräumt wurden.
Mit meinen Taschenmesser komme ich leider recht schnell an die Grenzen des machbaren

@k-star
Joa das tu ich^^ was aber nicht an die ehemaligen Wohnwagen liegt 
Wohne keine 5min vom Donoperteich und der Senne weg.


----------



## gooni11 (31. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> na, vielleicht gefällts ihm ja und er braucht demnächst keinen Sattel mehr...
> 
> Dann währ sein Bike auch wieder nen ganzes Stück leichter



Moin
DAS HAB ICH MITBEKOMMEN JA!!! 

Also.....
Daumen druecken hat geholfen (die Tastatur hier hat kein .... ue ....)
Ich bin wieder soweit gesund bzw ok und das Wetter ist soweit auch ganz gut immer so 16 Grad im Moment allerdings *sehr* windig.
Zum Wochenende soll es aber besser werden ... weniger Wind noch mehr Sonne .... 
mfg
Lasst es euch gutgehen...!!

*Ps.... schneit es eigentlich im Moment zu Haus*........   
duck und weg


----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2011)

Öi, Du hast Urlaub. Das bedeutet kein Internet!
Wie soll man denn da lästern?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. Februar 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Heute morgen alle gut durch den Schnee gekommen?
Oder ist es hier so ruhig weil alle im Graben liegen...


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ja ich bin gut durchgekommen.
Lies sich ja gut einschätzen. Bisl übersteuern war noch nie verkehrt.

Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2011)

Bei mir auch alles grün...

Bin am Bike am basteln...

Gestern gabs neue Schnellspanner (Force Flow Titan) und den Neuen Remote Hebel der Kindshock Sattelstütze welcher nun meine Specialized Command Post ansteuern soll.

Der Kindshock Remote Hebel ist zwar 12gr schwerer  aber von der Funktion her besser und er passt mit seinem rot eloxierten Hebel super an mein Bike 


...warte sehnsüchtigst auf einen Anruf meines Händlers, dass meine Laufräder da sind


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Der Kindshock Remote Hebel ist zwar 12gr schwerer  aber von der Funktion her besser und er passt mit seinem rot eloxierten Hebel super an mein Bike



   ach Du große Güte ... 

Und jetzt ??? Kommst Du keinen Berg mehr rauf


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2011)

ja... ich befürchte, dass mich das um einiges langsamer macht! Wenn ich nun bei Touren immer das Schlusslicht bilde, dann liegts mit Sicherheit an den 12gr


----------



## kris. (2. Februar 2011)

Oooooooooh.....
Dafür bist Du jetzt bergrunter schneller. Es lebe die Hangabtriebskraft!


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Oooooooooh.....
> Dafür bist Du jetzt bergrunter schneller. Es lebe die Hangabtriebskraft!



ja!!! aber ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht... aber ich hab immer den Eindruck das ich auf einer Tour doppelt so viel bergauf wie bergab geht...


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Februar 2011)

*Ich hab da auch noch nen Tipp:*

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Pansen beim Fahren inaktive also träge Masse ist, dann hilft es kurz vorm Downhill nen halben Liter Rizinus-Öl zu saufen. Das macht einen im ersten Moment ca. 500 gr schwerer, also SCHNELLER. Nach kurzer Zeit (vorm nächsten Berg) aber um mind. den gleichen Betrag leichter...also nochmal schneller. 

Unbesiegbar mit oder ohne die 12gr Hebelgewicht....

Musste mal probieren    - 

chucki_bo


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Februar 2011)

Das geht noch besser...

in jedem Tal ne Alte... kurz rüberrutschen - macht etwa 500gr leichter... bis zur nächsten Bergkuppe sind die Glocken dann wieder voll und es geht wieder tierisch bergab zur nächsten Perle


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2011)

Bitte einmal die eigene Meinung posten: Klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2011)

gerade geboren


----------



## JENSeits (6. Februar 2011)

Mohoin!

Sagt mal wisst ihr ob Bläte oder ein anderer Händler hier in der Umgebung an dem Angebot von Magura teil nimmt? Ich möchte mir die Gustav M holen und die gibt's momentan ja als Set für 249,- Im Internet sind die Lieferzeiten > 1 Woche und ich hätte sie am liebsten in dieser Woche verbaut.  Magura Gustav M Set bei Hibike.de


Danke und LG

Jens


----------



## Rischer (6. Februar 2011)

Für das Spicy?

Ich leg ja eigendlich nicht so viel wert aufs Gewicht von meinen Teilen, aber DAS würde ich niemals machen


----------



## Zearom (6. Februar 2011)

@jens hast mal bei Luckybike und Boc24 in Bielefeld angerufen?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Februar 2011)

was ist los Niklas? 

Das sind in der Summe vllt 0,3kg zu anderen Bremsen wie der Louise BAT oder nur 0,2kg zu der Saint. Ich wiege beladen ohne Bike über 0,1t ... an sich wollte ich auf's Gewicht achten aber für 250 sage ich da nicht nein. Magura hat mich überzeugt!

Nein habe ich noch nicht, war Heute ja Sonntag  Ich werde wohl Morgen ein paar Telefonate tätigen müssen. 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2011)

und du meinst der händler vor ort verkauft dir die bremse auch zu dem kurs?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Februar 2011)

Japs, denn sie wurde allen Händlern zu dem Preis angeboten, ob vor Ort oder im Internet ist meines Erachtens nicht relavant.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, sonst wird eine im Internet geordert.


----------



## poekelz (7. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mohoin!
> 
> Sagt mal wisst ihr ob Bläte oder ein anderer Händler hier in der Umgebung an dem Angebot von Magura teil nimmt? Ich möchte mir die Gustav M holen und die gibt's momentan ja als Set für 249,-



Warum willst du dir das antun?!
Das ist ne reine DH-Bremse, noch schlimmer wie die SAINT. Die Technik der M ist im Prinzip schon überholt...naja auf jeden Fall gibt´s da besseres und vor allem VIEL leichtere Bremsen.
Nur weil sie zur Zeit billig ist  - das ist doch nicht dein Ernst.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Findet ihr sie denn alle sooo schlecht?
Was wäre eure Empfehlung?

Standfest - Dosierbar - und vorallem Wartungsarm soll sie sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2011)

HS 33 

Hast ne mail wg. der ORO...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2011)

avid bb7 mtb 

kommt demnächst wieder an mein stadt-singlespeeder.
muss vorher nur eine lösung für die schutzblechbefestigung finden.


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> avid bb7 mtb


 
und wenn die zu teuer ist ne Tektro Auriga


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Ach Mensch Leute 

Aaalso, ich suche ne Bremse für mich.
nackte 100kg + Gepäck + Rad = ca. 120kg Gesamtgewicht

Hauptkriterien:

- Wartungsarm! (+ für Magura und vorallem Gustav M)
- Dosierbarkeit (laut Forum + für Gustav M)
- Bremskraft (+ für Magura und vorallem Gustav M)

Avid, Quad, Tektro liegt mir nicht. Die zicken Formula's möchte ich soschnell nicht wieder verbauen. 
Shimano soll sehr pfegeleicht sein.
Hope ist leider recht teuer.
Das Gewicht ist mir dann relativ egal, ob die Bremse jetzt 500gr oder 600gr wiegt - darauf kommt es auch nicht mehr an.
Was empfehlt ihr?

An die Gustav M hatte ich gedacht, da sie jetzt recht günstig zuhaben ist. Meine Oro K18 regt mich einfach nur noch auf und ich hätte sie am liebsten schon vom Rad gerissen. Viel Geld habe ich allerdings nicht zur Verfügung.



Danke und LG
Jens


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2011)

Tja, bei dem was DU alles ausgeschlossen hats bleibt ja fast nut noch die Saint oder SLX übrig. Maguras MT8 ist vermutlich etwas zu teuer... Hmmm... ne Marta mit großen Scheiben? Oder ne Louise FR?

P.S.: Was ist denn das Problem mit den OROs?


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

kurz und knapp:

- Shimano taugt soweit - hätte aber lieber Magura

- MT8 ist noch nicht erschienen und wird Kinderkrankheiten haben

- Marta mit großer Scheibe dürfte gut sein

- Louise BAT Carbon dürfte auch gefallen (Carbonhebel wäre im Winter etwas feines)

- Louise FR ist veraltet

- Gustav M ist günstig zubekommen und funktioniert




Die Oro ist anfällig für Störungen, der Druckpunkt wandert. Rundum fühle ich mich mit ihr nicht mehr wohl.


Nachforschungen werde ich erst nach Feierabend anstellen können ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (7. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> et
> 
> - Gustav M ist günstig zubekommen und funktioniert
> 
> ....



Und ist BLEISCHWER hast du vergessen.

Wie wäre es mit ner Marta FR

http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/scheibenbremsen-2011/prod/marta-fr.html

Vorne vielleicht mit nem 203er Storm Rotor, der Einsatzbereich (FR/Enduro) passt und damit sollten auch ÜHU´s übern Lenker fliegen können!


----------



## Rischer (7. Februar 2011)

Also wenn ich du wäre würde ich mir auf jeden Falle ne Shimano, egal ob Saint oder XT holen, nicht so gewaltig teuer (wie zum Beispiel Formula, Hope, Trickstuff) und auch nicht so wartungsintensiv,denke ich mal, sind ja auch nicht mit DOT 5.1 befüllt.
Bremspower hat die Saint genug , xt weiß ich nich, frag Janik den shimano fanboy

Ansonsten würd ich vllt ne Code von 2011 nehmen, auch nicht so teuer und mehr power als ne elixir!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar ne Hope Tech M4!!!

Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber wenn der Schmerz der Zahlung erstmal weg ist wirst du nur noch tierisch grinsen!

Bremsen kann ja so geil sein 


Hab die M4 Tech sowohl an meinem Spicy wie auch an meinem Demo 8 gehabt. Das Teil ist einfach nur Geil!!!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

@ Frank:   Wenn die Marta FR mal nich so hässlich grün wäre 
               Sonst wäre sie bestimmt eine super Bremse - nur die Farbe stört sehr sehr stark!
Griffweiteneinstellung ist nicht notwenig - wäre aber schon eine feine Sache - das würde bei Magura dann auf die BAT-Reihe zielen ..

@ Niklas:   Was stänkerst du hier?  Avid ist ausgeschlossen aber die SLX und die Saint bleiben im Topf. Die XT wird wohl unterdemensioniert sein.


@ Gewichtsfetischist:  nette Bremse, allerdings zuteuer. Die Marte kratzt schon stark am Geldbeutel. Soviel ist eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Nachtrag:

Die M4 ist ja gar nicht so teuer. Also die Marta FR schmeiße ich raus - für den Preis bekomme ich nen 203mm VR & HR Set Hope Tech M4 mit Floating Scheiben lagernd bei bike-components. 389,-

Das wäre natürlich eine Alternative und der Preis lohnt sich im Gegensatz zur Gustav M bzw. der Saint?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich eine Alternative und der Preis lohnt sich im Gegensatz zur Gustav M bzw. der Saint?



JA!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

Nachtrag:

Oder du kaufst mein 516er Spicy, welches bei Sattelfest in Bielefeld steht.

Soll 2500 kosten und ist Top Ausgestattet.


z.B.
die Hope Tech M4
Laufräder EN521 mit Acros A-Hub 75 (rot)
Versenkbare Sattelstütze
Schaltwerk Sram X0 Redwin
Schalthebel Sram X0 Redwin
Fly xxl Lenker
Hope Vorbau mit roter Lenkerklemmung
Fizik Antares Sattel

und noch einige Feinheiten...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Für so teuer Geld werde ich mein Spicy allerdings nicht los 
Zudem habe ich meins ins Herz geschlossen 
Obwohl ich ja mal Spaßes halber schauen könnte was meins im Bikemarkt so bringt, oder wüsstet ihr einen groben Betrag?



LG Jens


----------



## Rischer (7. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Oder du kaufst mein 516er Spicy, welches bei Sattelfest in Bielefeld steht.
> 
> ...




Hm, da hÃ¤tte ich unter UmstÃ¤nden Interesse

Welche GrÃ¶Ãe is das Spicy?


@ Jens

Warum keine Code?
Is relativ gÃ¼nstig und hat massig Power


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht nehmen die dein 316 ja in Zahlung...

Mein ex Bike ist auf alle Fälle wie NEU!!!

Hat gesamt keine 500km gelaufen... eher so 250 - 300...

Alle Teile sind sehr hochwertig, leicht und dennoch für schwere Fahrer geeignet. Ich selber bringe ja auch 95 kg auf die Wage.

Falls dich das Bike wirklich interessiert dann gib bescheid. Rufe dich dann an und erzähl dir genaueres.

In meinem Album sind ein paar Bilder. sind aber nicht aktuell. So z.B. ist da noch die SLX Kurbel drauf. Aktuell ist aber eine Stylo Oct 3.3 mit eThirteen Bash verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> Hm, da hätte ich unter Umständen Interesse
> 
> Welche Größe is das Spicy?
> 
> ...




Größe ist "M"


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Größe ist "M"



Damit fällt es für mich raus - schade eigentlich. 

Für Niklas könnte es aber interessant sein!


----------



## Rischer (7. Februar 2011)

Nein, leider nicht

Bin auf der Suche nach was in L.
Zwar nicht für mich, aber fürn nen Bekannten.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

hier mal der genaue Aufbau...

Lapiere Spicy 516 in weiÃ mit grauer Beschriftung und rot eloxierten Lagern

Lenker Fly xxl 74cm
Vorbau Hope 75mm mit roter Klemmung
Bremse Hope Tech m4 (203/183)
Griffe ODI Rouge mit roten Klemmringen
Steuersatz Acros (rot eloxiert)
SattelstÃ¼tze KS 900i
LaufrÃ¤der Mavic EN 521 mit Acros A-Hub 75 Naben in rot
Kurbel Stylus OCT 3.3 mit 22 (rotes Kettenblatt), 36 (schwarz) und e.Thirteen Bash
Pedale Moshcore Flat
Sattel Fizik Antares Carbon (180â¬!!!)
Sram x0 redwin Schaltwerk und Schalthebel
Sattelklemme Hope rot

das sollte alles gewesen sein...

...und wie gesagt!!! Das Rad ist wie neu!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

wie groß seid ihr denn?

ich bin 1,85 und das Teil passte perfekt!


----------



## Rischer (7. Februar 2011)

1,84 - So groß is mein Bekannter, hm...ich werd ihm mal das spicy vorschlagen, aber er hatt eher zu ner Large tendiert.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe kanppe 2m am Zollstock stehen ... Dazu habe ich lange Beine


----------



## poekelz (7. Februar 2011)

*Verdammt!*

Warum konnte eigentlich am Wochenende nicht so geiles Wetter wie heute sein?!


----------



## 230691 (7. Februar 2011)

Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt -.-
Gestern wie ein Schlammmonster nach hause gekommen und heute so ein T-Shirt Wetter.
Esse jetzt erst mal schnell 1-2 Brötchen und ruhe mich 10min aus - dann geht's nochmal für eine kleine Runde los.
Die Schule hat heute doch schon gut geschlaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte heute Frei

aber leider bin ich etwas krank und will mich heute noch schonen


----------



## 230691 (7. Februar 2011)

Wieder dahaa
Man war das geil - der vergleichsweise warme Wind so um die Beine und die schlechte Kondition von vor 2 Wochen ist auch Geschichte.

Fühle mich wie neu geboren

Nur mit der Digicam, dem Selbstauslöser und dem Gorillapod muss ich noch ein wenig üben.


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Februar 2011)

Niklas, wie kommst du denn eigentlich auf Shimano Fanboy? 

Ich sag doch nur wie es ist.... 
Meine XT hat 1.genug Bremspower und ist 2.sehr wartungsarm.
Meine The One hat zwar gute Bremspower und ist leicht aber bei der Wartung hörts leider wirklich auf. Ich finde die Bremse eigentlich echt super aber Wartungsmäßig unteraller Kanone
Meine Magura Julie am Crosser ist wirklich nicht zu bemängeln.
Über die Avid Elixir CR die am Glory war sage ich mal besser nichts

Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2011)

ich hab meinem Bike gestern ja auch ne ordentliche Schlammpackung gegönnt...

Heute stand leider kein Biken auf'm Plan, sondern Muckibude...

Aber hab die Sonne dennoch genutzt. Habs Bike auf die Terasse gestellt ordentlich geputzt und dann........






......mit gut richendem Caranuba Wachs eingerieben 

ja, ja... die Frühlingsgefühle.... bei dem einen so, bei dem anderen so...


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Über die Avid Elixir CR die am Glory war sage ich mal besser nichts



Pflegefall?


----------



## Rischer (7. Februar 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Niklas, wie kommst du denn eigentlich auf Shimano Fanboy?



Deine Ausführungen was die Klick-Pedale und Bremsen von Shimano klangen so danach^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (7. Februar 2011)

Tach 
Sonnigen Gruss aus Gran Canaria wuenscht gooni.

Bis die Tage mal...... 2 Wochen ohne Traing .............. das kann was werden wenn ich wieder zurueck bin....  !
Aber Urlaub muss auch mal sein.
mfg


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> 2 Wochen ohne Traing ..............



Und was ist mit dem "einarmigen reißen"?


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Februar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Tach
> Sonnigen Gruss aus Gran Canaria wuenscht gooni.
> 
> Bis die Tage mal...... 2 Wochen ohne Traing .............. das kann was werden wenn ich wieder zurueck bin....  !
> ...



Ach gooni......

Das ist doch SÜNDE ... HappyBiking GC ... Einsatzstelle Maspalomas, wenn ich mich nicht täusche... Da bekommst Du vernünftige Specialized Räder gestellt und die geführten Touren sind echt prima... Unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade / Längen - Auswahlmöglichkeiten en masse und echt nette Guides... jedenfalls vor 3 Jahren, als ich da war... 

Das war damals RICHTIG gut...

Mach das noch mit, soange du da bist!


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube dann bekommt er Ärger mit seiner Frau.


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

Fährst Du die Maxxis Highroller? Wenn ja, wie zufrieden bist Du mit denen?
Ich will mal was anderes testen als Schwalbe und Conti...


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte im Stammtisch weitermachen kris


 
Pöh! 
Ist halt nicht so einfach sich mit einer Frage hier auf einen Artikel in einem anderen Thread zu besziehen. Aber ich bin mal frohen Mutes das 230691 das hinbekommen wird.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2011)

@ kris: Ich fahre hinten den Ardent und kann ihn dir empfehlen! Hällt auch Schlägen stand und ist meines Erachtens ein schöner Reifen für den All Mountain / Enduro Einsatz im Mittelgebrige.


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

Okay, bei mir geht es halt etwas mehr Richtung XC/Allmountain. Rollwiederstand ist da schon noch ein Faktor...


----------



## 230691 (8. Februar 2011)

Aber klar bekomme ich das hin 

Vorne hab ich den Highroller in 2,35 drauf aber die Draht Version.
Hinten den normalen Minion R ebenfalls in 2,35

Grip haben die dinger ohne ende, rollen aber auch schon eine ecke schwerer als meine alten Conti MK in 2,2

Werde mir im Frühjahr auch andere drauf packen
Dachte da so an Advantage vorne und Ardent hinten oder sogar beide Ardent


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

Tja, dann werde ich es wohl mal mit den Highrollern in der Faltversion versuchen.
Mit dem Conti MK bin ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden. War ne ziemliche Fummelei die dauernden Ventilabrisse zu verhindern. Schlauch und Reifen pudern, Felgeninnenseite anrauen, Reifen nochmal pudern weil es das erste mal nicht genug war... 
Und ich habe da gefühl das der Conti etwas "lauter" ist als die RaRa die vorher drauf waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt bei dem neuen Boch zum ersten Mal Maxxis drauf, und zwar den Ardent. Und der geht richtig gut. Bis jetzt hatte ich Conti und zum schluß immer Schwalbe (Fat Albert, BigBetty, MuddyMary), aber der Ardent ist bis jetzt mit Abstand der beste auf den Untergründen hier, obwohl ich immer mißtrauisch in Bezug auf Maxxis, aber nun


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Februar 2011)

Wie kommste denn bei XC/ Allmountain Einsatz auf nen Highroller ?
Conti MK und RaRa finde ich auch nicht wirklich vergleichbar


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Februar 2011)

Die Frage hätte ich dann auch "230691"... 

Jedenfalls brauchst Du bei Verwendung von Maxxis Ardent nicht mit deinem Polyester Hemdchen los zu fahren. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn Du den Reifen an seine Grenzen bringen willst. Meines Wissens gibbet den Reifen für FR und DH Einsatz. 

Nix für Hawaiibuchsen im Februar 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt en Highroller XC, deshalb. 
Aber dann sind da ja auch noch Ardent und Advantage XC...


----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2011)

Hab grad mal den Programmguide der TV-Sender durchforstet und endlich kommen auch wieder MTB-Sendungen:

Freitag 11.2.11, 23.10h auf Anixe /      Focused - Freeriding in British Columbia

Samstag 12.2.11, 17.35h auf Servus-TV /       The Atherton Project, 2009 (scheint die erste Folge zu sein)

Sonntag 13.2.11, 21.30h auf Servus-TV /       Epic Conditions - Mountainbiking in Whistler

Ich empfange Anixe und Servus-TV über Digi-SAT, wie es sonst noch zu empfangen ist, weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ich empfange Servus-TV über Digi-SAT, wie es sonst noch zu empfangen ist, weiss ich leider nicht.



t-home Entertain hats auch. Danke für den Tipp, hab noch gar nicht geschaut diese Woche...


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2011)

hab mal etwas hochgeladen ... erster test, leider war es schon am dämmern.


----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich das doch auch nur könnte 

Wie doof haben denn die Autofahrer geschaut?


----------



## JENSeits (8. Februar 2011)

Weiß ich nicht - interessiert mich auch nicht besonders. Ich tuhe ihnen nicht weh, hoffe ich.

immer schön üben dann wird das schon! dran bleiben!


Ich glaube mit der Saint, welche dieses WE eingefahren wird - brauche ich auch erst wieder einen Tag bis ich drin bin - ich habe ja noch Hoffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2011)

Soso, der Jens war wieder Autofahrer ärgern...
Hast Du dir wenigstens noch was leckeres aus dem Fressnapf mitgenommen?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2011)

Nope


----------



## poekelz (9. Februar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Aber klar bekomme ich das hin
> 
> Vorne hab ich den Highroller in 2,35 drauf aber die Draht Version.
> Hinten den normalen Minion R ebenfalls in 2,35
> ...




Völlig übertrieben so bleischwere Pellen!

Versuchs mal mit Conti MK in 2,4 Supersonic - klebt ohne Ende und kann man je nach Felge mit <2 Bar fahren.

Für alles was man hier fahren kann sind diese Reifen völlig ausreichend!


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2011)

Tja, nach ein bischen Wuseln bin ich jetzt erstmal bei der allseits beliebten Variante Larsen TT und Crossmark gelandet. Mal schauen ob das taugt.


----------



## RolfK (10. Februar 2011)

Jetzt grad auf Anixe: Focused - World Cup der Mountainbiker. 
Leider grad erst entdeckt. Mit Peaty und Cedric in der DH-Saison'08

Am WoE:

Freitag 11.2.11, 23.10h auf Anixe /      Focused - Freeriding in British Columbia

Samstag 12.2.11, 17.35h auf Servus-TV /       The Atherton Project, 2009 (scheint die erste Folge zu sein)

Sonntag 13.2.11, 21.30h auf Servus-TV /       Epic Conditions - Mountainbiking in Whistler


Nächstes WoE:

Donnerstag 17.2.11, 22.55h auf Anixe / Focused - Extrem Mountainbiking in Bolivien

Freitag 18.2.11, 22.50h auf Anixe / Focused - Südliches Utah - Ein Mekka für Freerider 

Samstag 19.2.11, 17.35h auf Servus / The Atherton Project

Samstag 19.2.11, 23.15h auf Servus / Danny MacAskill - Way back home

Samstag 19.2.11, 23.45h auf Servus / Danny MacAskill - Inspired Bicycles


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2011)

Hui, danke fürs suchen. Alles programmiert. Und jetzt? Noch mehr? 

Sach ma..... Dein Helm, der Giro, Gr. L ist welcher Kopfumfang?
Und hast Du zufällig auch ein Foto von vorne ohne Visir? Und vielleicht die Innenseite vorn?
Beim Giro den ich jetzt habe ist mit die Luftanströmung zur Stirn nämlich etwas zu mager.
So viel Schweiss können die kleinen Polster gar nicht aufsaugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (11. Februar 2011)

Nee, mehr hab ich bis Ende nächster Woche nicht gefunden. Danach sieht es wieder mau aus. Bis auf MacAskill hab ich glaub ich schon alles auf Platte mal aufgenommen.

Größe L ist glaub ich 59-63cm, hab nen Riesenschädel . Die Belüftung ist bestens weil die Schlitze von der Stirn bis fast bis oben durchlaufen und auch insgesamt groß genug sind. Das Visier ist den Öffnungen angepasst und verschließt sie nicht. Nur wollte es nicht so einfach abgehen, deswegen hab ich es nur ganz nach unten gedrückt.


----------



## kris. (11. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Größe L ist glaub ich 59-63cm, hab nen Riesenschädel .


 
Hui, da muss ich heute abend mal in meine Helm schauen was da drin steht. Wackeln solls ja auch nicht.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2011)

Okay, geschaut. Passt net, meiner geht von 55-59. Und ich will ja nicht ständig ne Mütze tragen. 

Sonst alles im Lack? Ist so ruhig hier...


----------



## RolfK (12. Februar 2011)

Oki


Das Wetter schlägt auf's Gemüt , zumal mein Bike jetzt endlich komplett ist. Gestern sind endlich die Pedale gekommen.

Heut morgen sah es noch so gut aus und jetz is hier in Lemgo 5cm Schnee, immer noch Schneefall und ein Wind, da schickste nicht mal deinen Hund vor die Tür. Wäre ich mal gleich losgedüst......


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Februar 2011)

Oh Mann, ich fasse es nicht!

Mittwoch Regen, und heute Schnee! 

Ich hoffe das morgen der Wald fahrbar ist.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2011)

@Rolf: Da sagst was...


Hatte jetzt seit letzten Sa jeden Tag Sport gemacht (biken, pumpen, laufen) Heute war mal ein Tag für die Regeneration...
Morgen will ich aber wieder biken und ich hoffe, dass der meiste Schnee dann wieder weg ist!


----------



## 230691 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich war gerade unterwegs - nicht schön draußen 
Hab echt nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich heute Mittag aus dem Fenster geschaut habe.

War auch nur unterwegs, weil ich bisschen mit mein neuen Motorola Defy spielen wollte.
Der GPS Sender ist echt spitzen mäßig für ein Smartphone.
Nicht ein Aussetzer und der Akku hält auch ganz ordentlich.
Als App benutze ich Runtastic (damit werden die strecken aber NUR aufgezeichnet - also nichts mit Touren planen)
Leider war ich zum einen mit dem Falschen Account eingeloggt weshalb die strecke von gerade eben nun futsch ist.
Zum anderen hab ich oben am Hermannsdenkmal auch ausversehn auf stopp gedrückt und hatte so 2 kleine daten fitzel^^

Naja egal die nächste fahrt kommt bestimmt.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2011)

Naja, es regnet ja schon und heute Nacht soll es so weiter gehen. Der Schnee sollte also weg sein, die Frage ist nur was darunter zum Vorschein kommt. Dürfte recht matschig werden. 

Zeit für schmutzige Sachen!


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2011)

Nicht schonwieder .. solangsam vergeht mir dir Lust darauf.
Ich hab Heute Morgen das Rad fertig gemacht und schonmal, aus Lust auf trockene Pisten den Minion vorne aufgezogen. 
Sitze auf dem Rad - das Tor geht auf und es schneit .. ich dachte ich schau nicht recht. Bin dann aufs Auto umgestiegen und ein wenig die Lübbecker Treppen gefahren. Ging erstaunlich gut trotz Minion,  aber für Morgen im Wald muss wohl wieder der Muddy Marry drauf -.-



JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit der Saint, welche dieses WE eingefahren wird - brauche ich auch erst wieder einen Tag bis ich drin bin - ich habe ja noch Hoffnung



Nach einem Kilometer war wieder alles prima!


----------



## RolfK (12. Februar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade unterwegs - nicht schön draußen




Warst aber diesmal nicht in kurz oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (12. Februar 2011)

Ne wär auch mir zu krass 
Regenhose + Skiunterwäsche und Jacke
Winterfeste Klamotten eben^^ 

Nur die Hände sind mir wieder mit mein Sch*** 5 Lidl Handschuhen ab gefroren.
Aber neue werde ich mir für diesen Winter nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## RolfK (12. Februar 2011)

Hehe 

Ich muss erstmal meine Laune heben und an den Sommer denken:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13930235"]Folge 60 - a Freeride Day with Rocky Team Riders Wade Simmons & Mario Lenzen[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2011)

kannste dir zu deinem Geburtstag im Juni wünschen


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bin dann aufs Auto umgestiegen und ein wenig die Lübbecker Treppen gefahren.





...das arme Auto


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2011)

wofür fahre ich denn bitte einen Schwedenpanzer?


----------



## gooni11 (13. Februar 2011)

Moin
Bin wieder zu haus.... MIST... 
Aber ich hab das Isaac grad schon in den Arm genommen.... es war wohl SEHR TRAURIG darüber das Herrchen weg war... Reifen vorn platt...
Na ja.. morgen werd ich's  mal pflegen.
Bis denne..... mfg

Ps.. MTB auf Gran Canaria wär zwar möglich gewesen aber irgendwie hatte ich auch recht viel zu tun mit Faullenzen. Drachenfliegen . Spazierengehen am Strand . baden im Pool. Faullenzen. Ausnüchtern . Essen...  usw usw usw


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2011)

Willkommen daheim!
Da hat dich das Wetter ja bestens begrüßt!


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2011)

Na kuck, der Gooni!
Ordentlich Farbe bekommen? Kannst Du dir hier gleich wider runter waschen lassen.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2011)

Jetzt Servus Tv, Bericht über Whistler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2011)

Jep


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2011)

wie komme ich an Servus.tv ran?


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2011)

Satellit, oder schau mal nach einem Stream.


----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2011)

Der Film sollte demnächst hier nochmal als Video zu sehen sein. Auf der Startseite unten links gibs aber auch nen Livestream.

Ich hab die Sendung auch aufgenommen auf Festplatte, ist aber leider ein Format, was erst noch umgewandelt werden muss, damit man es auch auf dem PC schauen kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2011)

da bin ich ja froh dass ich seit zwischen den jahren auch sattelit habe.
einer der wenigen sender die neu sind seit ich sattelit habe und auch noch manchmal was vernünftiges zeigen.

das freud man sich dass man plötzlich zig hundert programme hat und am ende sinds nur noch 30.

ich werde nachher erst mal ard aufnehmen.


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2011)

Jepp, Servus TV ist endlich mal wieder eine echte Bereicherung. 
Ab und zu kommt auch auf Anixe was brauchbares...

Sag mal, hast Du das BMC nicht erst neulich gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Februar 2011)

*Für die Selbsthasser unter Euch:
*
http://www.bsg-merkur-gauselmann.de...534:pipelineking&catid=16:radsport&Itemid=103

Falls das nochmal stattfindet: Ich mach nicht mit 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2011)

ich fahr da wohl mit, wenn's "wheelie-sprint-bergab" heißt


----------



## RolfK (14. Februar 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2011)

immer wieder schön anzuschauen  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARwZ3scXQ7U"]YouTube        - Choir / bike flashmob Central Station Brussels[/nomedia]


----------



## RolfK (14. Februar 2011)

Sauber 

Wusste gar nicht, das es diese Version gibt. Kannte bis jetzt nur ein Video von denen, wo sie in einer Einkaufsmeile ne Kostprobe gegeben haben. War allerdings Klassik, is halt nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2011)

Das DH-Rennen in der Einkaufsmeile in Prag am letzten Samstag war auch nett anzuschauen!


----------



## 230691 (16. Februar 2011)

Man was ein bescheidener Tag heute...

14:20uhr - Im Unterricht wird munter an den Rechnern gezockt und der Lehrer zieht ebenfalls sein eigenes ding durch. 

Plötzlich vibriert mein Handy - eine neue E-Mail.
Nichts ahnend öffne ich sie und wer ist es... Frau sowieso von Weidmüller hier in Detmold.

Montag darf ich zum Einstellungstest antreten mit anderen Bewerbern.

Meine nerven lagen blank, als ich das gelesen habe.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein echter rappelarsch bin der mit solchen Situationen nicht so recht klar kommt.

Naja der Unterricht neigt sich dem Ende zu und ich wander total abwesend an mein Mitschülern vorbei zu den Fahrrädern.

Keine 2km von der Schule entfernt, als ich gemütlich auf das grüne Licht an der Ampel gewartet habe, trete ich ordentlich zu und ZACK tritt ins leere und ein metallisch klingelndes und schleifendes Geräusch neben mit.

Meine Kette, die keine 500km runter hat, wollte nicht mehr so ganz mitspielen.

Glücklicherweise hab ich mein Multitool immer dabei - War also wieder recht schnell geflickt.

Ich also zurück richtung Innenstadt geradelt um ein Kettenschloß als Reserve zu kaufen.
Kein Problem - 1,50 das ding und die Sache war gegessen.

Naja da ich schon seit August mit einem wieder gerade gebogenen Schaltauge rumdüse bin ich also auch gleich zum Stevens Händler gefahren um ein neues zu besorgen.

Schaltauge war auf lager (17,50 passt finde ich)

Da ich mich aber nicht so recht getraut habe, auf dem weg zur Innenstadt kräftig in die Pedalen zu treten, hab ich auch gleich noch eine neue Kette mitgenommen.
Sram PG 951 - das günstigste Modell also.
Günstig aber auch nur im Internet - ganze 20 wollte der dafür haben.
Ich hab mein Augen nicht getraut

Bin jetzt also nicht nur mit mein nerven am ende dank Weidmüller
Nö mein Portemonnaie  wurde auch fast um mein ganzes Taschengeld erleichtert...

Hab gerade echt die Schnauze voll^^
Werde mich jetzt in den Keller verdrücken die beiden Sachen austauschen und dann schau ich mal weiter.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2011)

Wegen dem Einstellungstest mach dir keine Gedanken  Am Besten ist: Ganz ruhig rangehen!
Als was bewirbst du dich?


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (16. Februar 2011)

Bin wieder unter den lebenden^^
Alles ans Bike gepackt und die Schaltung geht zu 97% wieder.

@JENSeits
Als Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme
Werde auch versuchen ganz ruhig zu bleiben. Kann ja gar nichts verlieren wenn ich da hin gehe von daher.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2011)

Mensch, mein Beruf 
Bin gerade im zweiten Lehrjahr


----------



## 230691 (16. Februar 2011)

Coole Sache - hab ich ja den richtigen Ansprechpartner gefunden^^
Hab auch noch eine Bewerbung für die Automatisierungstechnik raus gehauen.
Bin also nicht nur auf ein speziellen Beruf aus. Nur aus der Elektrotechnik soll es sein.


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Februar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ungewöhnlich, dass dein Tag mit einer Einladung für ein Vorstellungsgespräch "schelcht" beginnt. 
Ich hab mich vor 2 Jahren über jedes total gefreut und war ganz aus dem Häuschen! =D

Also viel Glück und ruhig bleiben. 
Geh mal die typischen Fragen durch, dann bist du später nicht so nervös. Lern aber bloß nichts auswendig oder rede Quatsch, das wirkt nicht authentisch und äre dein K.O. 
Machste schon! ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2011)

Natürlich sein!
Und stell die Gefahr beim MTB in den Hintergrund - also sag das du Radsport betreibst für die Fitness und als Ausgleich 

Sei froh über die Chance die dir geboten wird  Immer schön ruhig rangehen


----------



## 230691 (16. Februar 2011)

Hehe natuerlich ist das nicht schlecht =)
Kam nur sehr überraschend das ganze.
werde es ruhig angehn lassen und fertig.
Den rest entscheiden dann die bei weidmueller.
Habe ja gestern schon ein online test gemacht der scheinbar gut war.
Sonst hätten die mich ja nicht eingeladen.


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2011)

Bereite dich halt auf die üblichen Fragen vor:
- Warum gerade diese Ausbildung und dieser Betrieb?
- Was sind deine Stärken?
- Was sind deine Schwächen? <- Hier etwas finden womit Du es wieder in einen Vorteil drehen kannst.


----------



## gooni11 (17. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Bereite dich halt auf die üblichen Fragen vor:
> - Warum gerade diese Ausbildung und dieser Betrieb?
> *Weil ich sons nix gefunne hab wat sons....*
> - Was sind deine Stärken?
> ...



So in etwa hab ich das gemacht.....


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2011)

Das heisst bei deinem jetzigen Job gab´s kein Vorstellungsgespräch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hab damals nach der Schule bei der Suche nach dem richtigen Job gesagt:

"Ich will auf alle Fälle nicht wirklich arbeiten... Am Besten währ Kohle fürs Nichtstun"

Der Mann vom Arbeitsamt: "Dann müssen sie Beamter werden..."


Gesagt getan... Hab es bisher auch nicht bereut


----------



## Zearom (17. Februar 2011)

Von so Beamten gibt's ja viele verschiedene liebenswerte Versionen, bewaffnet, unbewaffnet, wach oder schlafend...  Von welcher Sorte bist denn du? 

Edith meint, auf die Frage "was möchten sie in 5 Jahren erreicht haben" antwortet man möglichst "ihren Job und ihr Gehalt mal 2"


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Februar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Von so Beamten gibt's ja viele verschiedene liebenswerte Versionen, bewaffnet, unbewaffnet, wach oder schlafend...  Von welcher Sorte bist denn du?



War Jahre lang bewaffnet... Jetzt bin ich Vollziehungsbeamter (Gerichtsvollzieher)


----------



## kris. (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe wir begegnen uns nie...















... beruflich.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2011)

hat jemand Lust auf den Runde Grünen See?


----------



## RolfK (17. Februar 2011)

Würd ich gern, aber um die Zeit brauch ich ja ne Stunde bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2011)

Mhm ist gerade auch wieder üben Haufen geworfen worden. Dafür geht's jetzt ein wenig den Manual üben und Morgen geht's mit Niklas an den See und die Rödinghauser Trails. Bist herzlich eingeladen!
Geht wohl so gegen halb 3 los! 


LG Jens


----------



## RolfK (17. Februar 2011)

Schade. Muss leider bis 15h arbeiten . Muss ich auf nem Samstag oder Sonntag mal rüberkommen........


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2011)

das wäre am diesen Wochenende auch möglich!


----------



## RolfK (17. Februar 2011)

Dann lass uns doch dann mal drüber schnacken . Meine Frau muss Sonntag eh arbeiten, dann hab ich Ausgang


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Februar 2011)

Halbtagsjobs wa?? 

Ich bin froh, wenn ich noch im Hellen im Auto nach Hause sitze. 

Spädder
chucki_bo


----------



## RolfK (17. Februar 2011)

Das wär schön. Ne Frühschicht


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2011)

Dann halten wir dochmal Sonntag am Grünen See fest!
Wer ist noch mit dabei?


----------



## Rischer (17. Februar 2011)

Ahoi, bin dabei!


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn, mein Stereo morgen noch kommt, was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube  bin ich auf jedenfall dabei! 
Wenn nicht dann nur evtl.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2011)

Was hast du dir den Uhrzeitmäßig gedacht Jens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2011)

All day long!


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2011)

Wir fahren ja Sonntag auch wieder mit Chucki und Poekelz.
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob die auf die DH Geschichte so Bock haben, ansonsten schlage ich danach noch bei euch auf. 
Mal schauen wie die sich noch äußern.

Deine Nummer hab ich ja.

Gibt's den ordentliche Trail´s am Grünen See?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2011)

Es wird sich lohnen 

Bring die Beiden ruhig mit oder mach von euch aus ne Tour dahin


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2011)

Die lesen ja mit, mal schauen was da kommt.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Februar 2011)

Na klar lesen wir mit ...

@Surfjunk: Trails gibts am grünen See en masse.

Ob ich am Sonntag da fahren will, weiß ich noch nicht. Liegt daran, dass ne Tour dahin (und zurück logischerweise) bei Null angesagten Grad vermutlich zu viel sind (geschätze 50 KM plus). Wenn, dann müsste man eben mit dem Auto hinfahren (Einstieg entweder direkt am grünen See) oder irgendwo ab Rödinghausen. Selbst ab Neue Mühle wird das zu weit sein.

Das ganze wird dann ein DH-Nachmittag. Und ich habe eher Böcke auf ne Tour mit ST - Einlagen (ich fahre AM Sport -  - as u know)

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Saschka88 (18. Februar 2011)

Jens, ich bin dabei 

Wo genau ist den der grüne See oder wo ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## poekelz (18. Februar 2011)

Naja, könnte man machen - von Neue Mühle zum Grünen See (die normale Runde waren glaube ich 24km) und dann je nach Lust dort nen paar mal die Trails rocken und dann zurück - geht irgendwie bestimmt.

...mal sehen wie das Wetter / Temp so wird.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Das wär schön. Ne Frühschicht



Habbich..... 14 Uhr is Ende... 
mfg


----------



## kris. (18. Februar 2011)

Was diesem Forum echt noch fehlt ist nen Chatroom.
Ich glaube der würde vor Unsinn nur so überlaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

Wir haben ja den Stammtisch 
Den schönsten in DE, wohlgemerkt


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2011)

Jens, hau mal ne Zeit für morgen Grüner See raus, damit man sich ein wenig darauf einstellen kann.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

Öhm .. ich würde sagen 12 Uhr dürfte jedem passen.

+ -  2 Stunden und wir haben alle beisammen denke ich! Wer kommt und meine Handynummer noch nicht hat, bitte einmal eine PN an mich.


Ich mache mich gleich mit Alex aufm Weg zum See ..


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

Ok, es ist 13 Uhr angesagt


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

wo ist denn der grüne See ?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> YouTube - Der "grÃ¼ne See" im Wiehengebirge
> 
> kurz hinter wallücke richtung lübbecke.


 
danke, 
habs gerade gegoogelt
von Bielefeld bis Grüner See 42km
vielleicht mal bei wärmeren Wetter


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Rischer (19. Februar 2011)

Das is nicht der richtige grüne see


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Rischer (19. Februar 2011)

Das schon

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-wxTK6IvpQ"]YouTube        - Green Lake Jam 2009[/nomedia]

Das is der den wir meinen


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

oh je,
dafür hab ich nicht das passende Bike.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2011)

Boah, ich breche gleich ins essen!

Jetzt sitze ich hier und meine Frau ist mit dem Auto weg und mein Schwager hat unseren Zweitwagen. 

Und ich hänge zu Hause fest


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

du hast doch noch dein Rad


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2011)

Naja, ca. 25Km anreise + 25 Km zurück + Trail´s finde ich dann doch ein wenig happig.
Aber Jens hat auch grad schon abgesagt, sein Bike hat Schmerzen.

Mal schauen ob er das bis morgen wieder fit hat.


----------



## RolfK (19. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Aber Jens hat auch grad schon abgesagt, sein Bike hat Schmerzen.



Dann soll er dem Bike ne Paracetamol einschmeissen, dann wird das wieder 


Da find ich doch nie im Leben hin. Falls das morgen steigt, gibt es da irgendwo einen Treffpunkt, der Navi-tauglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2011)

Schau mal nach Kellenbergstr. in Melle.


----------



## RolfK (19. Februar 2011)

Falls das nix wird dort, hättest du morgen auch Lust zu deiner vorgeschlagenen Enduro-Runde in Lübbecke oder so?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2011)

Wir fahren ja morgen sowieso.
Also Chuckibo, Poekelz und ich. 
Im Normallfall dann so in der Gegend um Lübbecke. 
Wenn sich jemand am Grünen See auskennt dann könnten wir uns, wie schon vorgeschlagen an der Neuen Mühle in Rödinghausen treffen und dann westlich in Richtung Grüner See fahren. 
Dann hätten wir die Mischung aus Tour und Trail


----------



## Rischer (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn einer bedenken hat wegen der langen anreise würde ich diese morgen nicht unbedingt in kauf nehmen, es is tierisch kalt, die reifen sind hart und das fahren macht ,wie ich finde nicht so viel Spaß.

Am besten ihr kommt bei wärmeren Temperaturen vorbei!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

Aaaalso mein Bolzen im Hauptlager ist gebrochen - ist der 2teilige und in Bielefeld gibt's nur den 1teiligen auf Lager. Dieses Wochenende wirds also nichts mit Enduro fahren ...
Morgen steigt das aber trotzdem! Ist halt mehr abwärtsorientiert und mit hochfahren ist nicht viel - eher schieben. 
Ich war vorhin mit Alex und Janik da, habe ein wenig die Go Pro geschwungen. Morgen nehme ich das Zweitrad mit und filme wieder - falls also jmd eine Kamera haben sollte und sie mitbringt - ich filme und fotografiere!

Treffpunkt ist unten am Parkplatz (wie schon erwähnt Kellenbergstraße / Melle oder auch 52.263423,8.453441 bei google.maps) um, sagen wir 13Uhr. Das heist ich zeige euch die Trails und ihr könnt sie dann fahren. Ich stelle mich an Schlüsselstellen und halte es bildlich fest  Kommt halt darauf an wer da ist - vielleicht ist Niklas ja dabei - der kennt sich bestens aus 

Wäre schön das sich die Leute bei mir einmal per PN melden - damit man Handynummern austauschen kann (je nachdem was Sache ist).



LG Jens


----------



## RolfK (19. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand am Grünen See auskennt dann könnten wir uns, wie schon vorgeschlagen an der Neuen Mühle in Rödinghausen treffen und dann westlich in Richtung Grüner See fahren.
> Dann hätten wir die Mischung aus Tour und Trail





JENSeits schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist unten am Parkplatz (wie schon erwähnt Kellenbergstraße / Melle oder auch 52.263423,8.453441 bei google.maps) um, sagen wir 13Uhr. Das heist ich zeige euch die Trails und ihr könnt sie dann fahren. Ich stelle mich an Schlüsselstellen und halte es bildlich fest  Kommt halt darauf an wer da ist - vielleicht ist Niklas ja dabei - der kennt sich bestens aus




Dann könnten wir doch beides verbinden. Dann komme ich auch zur Neuen Mühle so auf ca. 12h und von da aus biken wir rüber ein paar Trails fahren und danach noch eine kleine Tour oder so ähnlich . Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden......  
Könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen, komme ja aus Richtung Herford und hab noch nen Bikeplatz frei auf'm Träger.

Handynummer hab ich gemailt


----------



## Rischer (19. Februar 2011)

Ich komme denk ich auch noch rum! obs 13 uhr wird weiß ich nich denke aber nicht viel später!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

sehr schön!


----------



## Rischer (20. Februar 2011)

Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht noch vorbei gekommen bin, aber ich hatte noch so viel für die schule aufm schreibtisch


Wie wars denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (20. Februar 2011)

Kalt war's , aber doch schön. Der Wald da ist echt top. Der schreit förmlich nach einer Endurotour, weil nur berghoch schieben is nich so mein Ding, da nehme ich dann doch lieber den Lift . Den Trail hätte ich gern näher bei mir, den könnt ich jeden 2ten Tag runter düsen. 
Wenn es wärmer ist, müssen wir da auf jeden Fall mal wieder was starten. Surfjunk hatte da auch schon eine gute Idee  
Vielleicht stellt Jens ja noch ein/zwei Piks von den Video's ein.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Februar 2011)

Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da mal eine Kleinigkeit ausm Winter 




PS: Schenkt mir jemand eine schnellere Internetleitung damit ich den zweiten und dritten Teil des Trails hochladen kann? Dieser hat schon 6 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich erkannt und dich erwischt! 
Einfach den ersten Kicker ausgelassen. *kopfschüttel* So geht das aber nicht!
Und dann auch noch von einem Ü40-Hardtail-Opa abhängen lassen.
So wird das nichts mehr mit der FR-Karriere...! 

Zitat Roberto Blanko: "...ein bischen Spaß muss sein..."


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2011)

6h??? Dude, was hast Du denn für ne StrohhalmLeitung? Das geht ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## Zearom (21. Februar 2011)

Naja, gibt auch in OWL durchaus noch einige Gegenden die gerade mal froh sind das sie Strom und fliessend Wasser haben. Da muss man sich dank der Telekom mit 384 Bits begnügen... Aber die Bundesregierung hat ja für strukturschwache Gegenden Besserung gelobt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2011)

Ich wusste doch schon immer das Gütersloh ein Notstands- und Entwicklungsgebiet ist.


----------



## Zearom (21. Februar 2011)

Och ne, also Bandbreitentechnisch ist das ganz in Ordnung  ich glaub Jens wäre extrem dankbar wenn ihm eine 16 mbit Leitung zur Verfügung stehen würde. 

Aber wir in GT haben ganz andere Notstände  Ich glaub dieses Wochenende wurde wieder ein Biker Nachts am Megaparc mit Flaschen angegriffen... Manche Gegenden sind hier in der Tat Entwicklungsgebiet 

Sowas kennt man ja in den ländlichen Gegenden ja garnicht XD


----------



## poekelz (21. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Kleinigkeit ausm Winter



Nett vor allem die Einschläge auf der Cam, aber warum quietscht deine Bremse so??


----------



## gooni11 (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte auch mal so eine quitschebremse..... wenn ich was quitschendes will kauf ich mir ne Gummiente....


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal 

Ist die Oro K18 und unter anderem wegen solchen Sachen vom Rad geflogen und ersetzt.
1000er DLS laut der Telekom, wird aber darunter liegen. Da ist nicht viel mit upload 

Hat's denn wenigstens ein bisschen gefallen?


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hat's denn wenigstens ein bisschen gefallen?


 
Türlich! Kannst heute Nacht gleich den nächsten Teil hochschubsen.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Wofür gibt es denn bitte die Zeit wo man nicht daheim ist? Nacht und Tag laufen lassen muss halt mal drin sein


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Februar 2011)

Knallgeil!

Vor allem, wenn man sich beim Schauen des Films genau auskennt, weil man den Weg schon oft gefahren ist!!

Evtl. solltest Du (beim Hinterherfahren) die Cam noch etwas weiter nach oben neigen.

Am Sonntag bin ich den trail auch gefahren. Hart und knochentrocken, da gings richtig vorwärts.... und zwar ohne unplanmäßigen Stopp im Unterholz ... 

Also, FETT das Video 

Spädder
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Cam ist mittlerweile besser eingestellt - bin aber allgemein noch am rumprobieren. Diese dumpfe schlagen ist beseitigt.
Ich hoffe bald gibt's sonnige Aufnahmen - da ist die Qualität Sahne.

Danke.


----------



## half-devil333 (21. Februar 2011)

bin eben übern parkplatz bei mir vor der schule gelaufen und hab nen neues 2011er trek session hinten in nem silbernen golf gesehen...kennt wer wen aus schloß holte-stukenbrock bzw. wen mit nem silbernen golf mit nem gütersloher kennzeichen und nem trek?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Leider nein 

Hier noch etwas von Samstag:


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Februar 2011)

Grüner See??

Da hats ihn unten in der Kompression aber mächtig gestaucht was ... ??

Aber gut gestanden, obwohl ich glaube, er hatte alle Mühe ... Hut ab...


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2011)

Ich bin das am Samstag auch gefahren, aber dann unten nach links raus.
Das war mir dann doch ein wenig heiss!

Respekt!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

@ Jörg:  Japs das Dingen ist nicht ohne!

@ Surfjunk:   Das war dann wohl eher Sonntag


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Februar 2011)

Die Senke müsste schon relativ weit unten sein, meine ich. Früher lag da mal nen baum quer drüber. 
Und wenn man hinten wieder rausfahren will, brauchts schon mächtig Schwung (so wie der Fahrer ja auch hatte).

Ein kleiner Fahrfehler und man lernt den Baum rechts kennen.... 

Oben weiter ist auch so eine steile Stelle, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Allerdings nicht so wie diese...


----------



## 230691 (21. Februar 2011)

Na mit mein Rädelchen brauch ich am grünen See ja gar nicht vorbei schauen aber echt schöne videos

Aber erst mal Tach zusammen 
Bin wieder von Weidmüller da und hab auch gleich eine mini Runde gedreht und diese wieder mit gezeichnet.

http://runtastic.com/de/users/Dennis-Dedering-2/sport-sessions/1391503-mountain-biken-2011-02-21

Eine echt feine App muss ich sagen.
Und eine weitere App, womit ich strecken planen kann hab ich auch schon installiert.
So kann ich ganz gemütlich bei Google Earth mir eine Tour zurecht basteln, diese in das gewünschte Format umwandeln und einfach aufs Handy ziehen - Zack hab ich ein Navi fürs Wald.

Verrückte Technik aber echt Genial das ganze.


Achja hab mich ja noch gar nicht für die ganzen Tipps zu Weidmüller bedankt - Danke dafür 
Hat recht ordentlich geklappt heute.
War nur etwas nervös, was man bei mein Vortrag sicherlich etwas wahrgenommen hat aber wat solls.
Bekomme in 2-3 Wochen bescheid


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Klingt gut 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## Tier (21. Februar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> War nur etwas nervös, was man bei mein Vortrag sicherlich etwas wahrgenommen hat aber wat solls.
> Bekomme in 2-3 Wochen bescheid



Muss nichts schlimmes sein wenn die Gesprächspartner das mitbekommen haben. Ist was ganz normales. 
Viel Glück/Erfolg.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Jörg:  Japs das Dingen ist nicht ohne!
> 
> @ Surfjunk:   Das war dann wohl eher Sonntag



Ups, da hat der Onkel nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Sag mal Orkan, wer unterstellte mir beim youtube-wheelie geschummelt zuhaben?


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2011)

Also, wir 3 (Chuki, Poekelz und ich) glauben das du dir dein Vorderrad in die Hand genommen hast, die GoPro darüber, und dann im Auto die B lang gefahren bist 

Ich finde wir machen da ein Event draus.
Du kommst von oben auf einen Rad an, und alle die Bock drauf haben aus dem Forum, stehen mit Grill und Pils auf dem Parkplatz und johlen wenn du vorbeiziehst. 

Und anschliessend knallen wir alle die Trails runter, wenn da so 10-15 Leute runterballern gibt das bestimmt ein paar Coole Aufnahmen.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Immer mal leise und vorsichtig mit den Strecken .. wir wollen den Locals da mal nichts versauen.

Beweis für den Wheelie ist in Mache


----------



## RolfK (21. Februar 2011)

Auf Anixe kommt jetzt Focuesd - Urban MTB


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2011)

Danke


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Also, wir 3 (Chuki, Poekelz und ich) glauben das du dir dein Vorderrad in die Hand genommen hast, die GoPro darüber, und dann im Auto die B lang gefahren bist



Also ICH war der einzige, der an Dich geglaubt hat... Surfjunk hat wohl sowas gesagt wie, ööööööhhhhhhhhhhh Fake .... Reifen ausm Auto gehalten .... öööhhhh der kann nicht mal nen 200 Meter Frontwheelie 

Was könnte ich noch schreiben, um Surfjunk zu dissen (sagt man doch so ... oder ???)    

Nein, das Video braucht wohl keinen Beweis.... 

Obwohl ich die Grill - Idee gut finde --- quasi 3B - Bratwurst, Biken, Bier...
Wann wirds endlich Sommer???

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2011)

Jens hätte bestimmt gerne 4B:
Bratswurst, Biken, Bier und Bräute! 

Ich seh schon, das wird ein wildes Treffen im Sommer.


----------



## gooni11 (22. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Jens hätte bestimmt gerne 4B:
> Bratswurst, Biken, Bier und Bräute!
> 
> Ich seh schon, das wird ein wildes Treffen im Sommer.



Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll würden mir die letzten beiden Bs reichen....


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was könnte ich noch schreiben, um Surfjunk zu dissen (sagt man doch so ... oder ???)
> 
> 
> Later
> chucki_bo



Verräter 

Das machen wir auf der Strecke aus, aber Downhill, und der Verlierer muss ein Käsebrot bei Wilden Schmied essen!


----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da grad ein Bild vor Augen, wie Chucki nach einem sanften Tritt von der Seite rechts ins Unterholz einschlägt 

Schande über mein Haupt für diesen Gefanken


----------



## poekelz (22. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ich hab da grad ein Bild vor Augen, wie Chucki nach einem sanften Tritt von der Seite rechts ins Unterholz einschlägt
> 
> Schande über mein Haupt für diesen Gefanken



Nein, das Käsebrot wäre die größere Strafe - glaubt mir :kotz:


Obwohl, zumindest von außen sah das gestern ganz manierlich beim neu eröffneten Wilden Schmied aus. Aber ich werd´s im Sommer erstmal mit Weizenbier antesten


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2011)

Ja kris du hast Recht.  
Treffen wird gemacht - da bin ich stark dafür 


@ all: naja ok, dann starte ich den upload nicht


----------



## poekelz (22. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ all: naja ok, dann starte ich den upload nicht




BUUUH! ...beleidigte Leberwurst spielen ist hier nicht


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2011)

Jens schieb doch mal das von Samstag von Rolf und mir hoch.
Ich will mal sehen wie es mich da nach dem Anlieger fast auf die Seite gehauen hat.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2011)

Besteht also doch Interesse?

Also soll ich uppen:

- Wheeliebeweis
- Sufrjunks Gehoppe
- Rolfs springen


----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2011)

Wie kommst du nur immer auf Samstag 

Ich frag mich, wer hier über 40 ist (zumindest gefühlt) 


Aber das Video würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> - Sufrjunks Gehoppe
> - Rolfs springen


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2011)

Ich weis auch nicht...irgendwie habe ich da einen Zeitsprung im Kopf


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2011)

komisch ... Upload ist zugange ..


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2011)

so hier für dich: 
Rolf, deins läd noch. Ich bin vorerst für Heute raus.
Schönen sonnigen Nachmittag!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen wie es mich da nach dem Anlieger fast auf die Seite gehauen hat.



Wollen wir das nicht alle sehen?!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2011)

Wie das ist alles???
Gefühlt mindestens 10m gesprungen 

Jaja, alter Mann...ab 30 geht das echt Bergab


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2011)

So hier Rolf, für dich:


----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2011)

Was für eine Eleganz, wie ein schwerer Sack Kartoffeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2011)

Aber gefühlte 2cm weiter!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2011)

Tja Rolf jetzt wissen wir wo unsere Stärken liegen.

Bei den 3 B

Bratwurst, Bier, Bräute


----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> beim nächsten mal dann mit mehr tempo und richtigem absprung.



Jep. Is ne Krankheit von mir, den Sprung immer halb wegzudrücken. Memme halt 





kris. schrieb:


> Aber gefühlte 2cm weiter!



Auf jeden . Das will ich wohl gemeint haben.






Surfjunk schrieb:


> Tja Rolf jetzt wissen wir wo unsere Stärken liegen.
> 
> Bei den 3 B
> 
> Bratwurst, Bier, Bräute



Naja, bei mir wäre das dann eher Brautwurst, Alster und nur eine Braut. Vielleicht macht meine Frau mir ja dann das Boxenluder


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht meine Frau mir ja dann das Boxenluder



Wenn sie das hier lesen würde, dann macht sie Dir eher das BOX-Luder.


----------



## RolfK (22. Februar 2011)

Das könnte wohl sein, und deswegen schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2011)

So für die Skeptiker unter uns


----------



## kris. (23. Februar 2011)

Jaja, die Muppet-Show ist ja auch ne Doku!


----------



## poekelz (23. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So für die Skeptiker unter uns




...doof nur, dass der Tacho gar nix anzeigt, wenn das Vorderrad nicht rollt


----------



## Zearom (23. Februar 2011)

Jens hat sich bestimmt so ne rolle unters Bike gebaut, die das Vorderrad Aufknopfdruck anhebt 

Ausserdem wer Evanescence aus so blechlautsprechern rausquält... der frisst auch kleine Kinder


----------



## kris. (23. Februar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Jens hat sich bestimmt so ne rolle unters Bike gebaut, die das Vorderrad Aufknopfdruck anhebt


 
Und Stützräder die verhindern das er nach hinten kippt... 

Und außerdem habe ich genau die Bindfäden am UFO gesehen!


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2011)

Ich muss mir fortlaufend das Video von Surfjunk ansehen. Und dabei lese ich seine Drohung mit dem Downhillrennen und dem Käsebrot... 

Sch.... ich komme nicht zum Arbeiten vor lauter geiern ... 

Herrlich
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (23. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich muss mir fortlaufend das Video von Surfjunk ansehen. Und dabei lese ich seine Drohung mit dem Downhillrennen und dem Käsebrot...
> 
> Sch.... ich komme nicht zum Arbeiten vor lauter geiern ...
> 
> ...



Downhillrennen kann man üben - Käsebrotessenobwohlmansnichtverträgt eher weniger...

nurmalsoanmerk


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Downhillrennen kann man üben - Käsebrotessenobwohlmansnichtverträgt eher weniger...
> 
> nurmalsoanmerk



Yes, Baby!!!


Da war doch noch was mit der Gelben Gefahr


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2011)

Jahaaaaa...

Aber jetzt schau mal genau wo DU noch bist auf dem Bild... Da wo ich liege,
ist die Ziellinie schon gewesen 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn hier los? 

Ok ich gestehe, ich habe über 150km nicht auf dem Tacho stehen weil ich auf dem Hinterrad mit Stützrädern unterwegs war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jahaaaaa...
> 
> Aber jetzt schau mal genau wo DU noch bist auf dem Bild... Da wo ich liege,
> ist die Ziellinie schon gewesen
> ...



Also Jörg, so wie du abgeflogen bist habe ich mir echt Sorgen um dich gemacht. Daher habe ich angehalten, ich bin ja Sportsmann. 

Ich habe da was für dich damit das nicht wieder passiert.

Downhill-Rollstuhl


----------



## poekelz (23. Februar 2011)

Seit NETT zu einander!

Am Wochenende könnt ihr das ja auf den Trails ausfahren - ich mach Fotos


----------



## RolfK (23. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Seit NETT zu einander!
> 
> Am Wochenende könnt ihr das ja auf den Trails ausfahren - ich mach Fotos




Ich will Blut sehen


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2011)

ich würde - soweit das rad fertig ist - gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2011)

Bei mir stehen:

Lapierre Spicy 316 (Enduro)
Echo Trial (ja Trial, nicht Trail)

und Samstag habe ich gemerkt das das Echo wirklich nicht fürs DH geeignet ist


----------



## Rischer (23. Februar 2011)

lol das ding hat vier seperate bremshebel


----------



## poekelz (23. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich würde - soweit das rad fertig ist - gerne mitkommen.



Wird aber eher ne Tour (natürlich mit Trails).

Raufschieben & runterdübeln hatten wir (mit surfjunk plus 1)  heute Nachmittag gerade, war super zum Abstimmen der neuen Gabel - 460 Höhenmeter bei minimaler Kilometerleistung.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Also Jörg, so wie du abgeflogen bist habe ich mir echt Sorgen um dich gemacht. Daher habe ich angehalten, ich bin ja Sportsmann.
> 
> Ich habe da was für dich damit das nicht wieder passiert.



Guck mal, wie der der Tüpp springen kann  - ich guck gleich nochmal dein Video - zum Vergleich 

@Poekelz und Surfjunk: Ihr seid gestern gefahren?? SÜNDE !! Ich hab artig gearbeitet und ihr nutzt die letzte Chance auf trockene Trails und POSTET das auch noch hier??? 

Gemein, gemein, gemein ...

chucki_bo,
der jetzt total frustriert den Tag beginnt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Februar 2011)

Oooooch.....
Käsebrot zum Trost?


----------



## poekelz (24. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> @Poekelz und Surfjunk: Ihr seid gestern gefahren?? SÜNDE !! Ich hab artig gearbeitet und ihr nutzt die letzte Chance auf trockene Trails und POSTET das auch noch hier???



Ja wir waren gestern Nachmittag spontan am Grünen See - leichte Bergabtour, dafür öfter 

Es ist ja jetzt schon deutlich länger hell und da noch keine Blätter auf den Bäumen sind, kann man bei einigermaßen Sonnenschein bis ca. 17 Uhr fahren, bevor es im Wald zu dunkel wird.

Ansonsten sind gerade viele Waldarbeiter mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs um Holz aus dem Wald zu fahren. So gesehen am Montag im Bereich Luttersche Egge (Straßenübergang gesperrt) und auch gestern am Grünen See.

Freut euch - Samstag gibt´s endlich wieder etwas Regen :kotz:


----------



## kris. (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, bei uns hier unterm Hermann verwandeln die auch grade den Wald in ein Schlachtfeld. Schliesslich sind die Preise für Kiefer und Fichte um 20% gestiegen, da kann man schonmal alles aus dem Wald holen was drin steht...  :kotz:


----------



## RolfK (24. Februar 2011)

Hier in Lemgo das gleiche Spiel. 
Bin gleich von der los und hab ne kleine Runde gedreht. Diesmal haben sogar die Waldautobahnen sehr unter den Traktoren und was die sonst noch durch den Wald fahren, gelitten, mit nem Hardtail möcht ich das nicht fahren.


----------



## RolfK (25. Februar 2011)

So ein Bombenwetter und ich hab heut keine Zeit zum biken 
Vielleicht ist es ja morgen früh erst noch halbwegs hübsch draußen.


----------



## kris. (25. Februar 2011)

Tja, laut Wetterbericht soll es morgen bis nachmittags ja recht schön werden.
Fragt sich dann nur ob man sich darauf auch verlassen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (25. Februar 2011)

Bleibt trocken bei 8 Grad. Alle Wettervorhersageseiten haben seit gestern begonnen die Prognose anzupassen. Ausnahme Firefox Forecastfox. Aber
die App ist auch sowieso meist am unzutreffendsten.

Also : Trockene Trails am Samstag... YES! 

Ich hol mir erstmal nen Käsebrot ....


chucki_bo
der noch exakt 96 Minuten bis zum Wochenende hat!


----------



## RolfK (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn das nicht stimmt mit dem Wetter morgen, dann flöß ich euch das ominöse Käsebrot höchstpersönlich ein - lecker schmecker


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

ufff  und meine Teile sind immer noch nicht angekommen


----------



## kris. (25. Februar 2011)

Tststs, wo haste die denn bestellt? Oder werden die in Japan erst auf Maß geklöppelt?


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Nein kommen aus Frankreich nach Bielefeld, wo sie noch nicht angekommen sind, und dann zu mir.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Teil ist in Bielefeld. Ist jemand von euch da und kann es mir bringen? 
Sonst muss ich hoffen das es mit der Post Morgen ankommt ..


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Arsch mit Ohren!


----------



## 230691 (25. Februar 2011)

Aloha
Kleines Update von mir^^
01.09 bin ich Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme bei Weidmüller =)
Gerade den Brief aus dem Briefkasten geholt.


----------



## RolfK (25. Februar 2011)

Na denn meinen Herzlichsten 

Guter Start in das Berufsleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (25. Februar 2011)

Erstmal bist du nur Azubildender zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme 



230691 schrieb:


> Aloha
> Kleines Update von mir^^
> 01.09 bin ich Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme bei Weidmüller =)
> Gerade den Brief aus dem Briefkasten geholt.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Mensch meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## kris. (25. Februar 2011)

Gückwunsch!

Dann wissen wir ja wer uns hier demnächst ne Ultra-Hochleistungs-OWL-Forum-Nightride-Lampe baut.


----------



## 230691 (25. Februar 2011)

Danke @all für die Glückwünsche

Ist schon echt geil, was einem für eine Last von den Schultern durch so ein Brief genommen wird.
Nu steht mein Enduro auch nicht mehr soo viel im weg.

@Sgt.Green: Jaa ihr wisst ja was ich gemeint hab 

@kris: Wollte mir schon vor längerer Zeit mal eine LED-Lampe gebaut haben. Meine beiden Halogenlampen sehen so primitiv aus


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## poekelz (25. Februar 2011)

Für alle die vom Schnee noch nicht die Nase voll haben:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/DzkmO1Vv3

Tolle Action, gute Mucke - sehenswert!


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bräuchte jemanden der mir mit einem Programm und einer Fräse weiterhelfen könnte. Dann würde ich mir meine Lampe endlich verwirklichen können.

Gibt's hier jemanden?


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Für alle die vom Schnee noch nicht die Nase voll haben:
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/DzkmO1Vv3
> 
> Tolle Action, gute Mucke - sehenswert!


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

sehr gutes Video Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, die Schweden wissen schon wie man im Winter Spaß haben kann.
Also außerhalb des Hauses meine ich.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Ohjaaa!
Geht denn niemand auf meinen Lampen-Post ein?


----------



## Rischer (25. Februar 2011)

Würden mit sicherheit viele machen wollen...

aber wer hat schon ne Fräse für sowas


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Nochmal Schnee und irgendwie noch beeindruckender! Auf 1080p schauen!


----------



## stoppelhopper (26. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nochmal Schnee und irgendwie noch beeindruckender! Auf 1080p schauen!




 Wow!!!


----------



## 230691 (26. Februar 2011)

Unbeschreiblich das Video...
DA braucht man echt dicke Eier für^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. Februar 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> DA braucht man echt dicke Eier für^^



Stören die nicht unheimlich beim Boarden? 

Aber cooles Video!


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> @ jens
> auf was wartest du eigentlich?




Ich warte auf eine Schraube für das Hinterbaulager. Die habe ich wohl ausversehen geknackt


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Februar 2011)

Man war es vorhin geil bei dem Wetter

Als kleine Randnotiz: Der Turmtrail ist zur Zeit durch Waldarbeiten teilweise blockiert und die beiden "Kickerbäume" sind auch weg.
Der untere Teil ab dem Querweg ist frei.

Mfg und viel spaß beim fahren.


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja nicht so schön zu hören.
Mittwoch waren Sie am Green Lake auch zugange.
Und gerade ebbend hab ich mit jemanden aus Porta gesprochen der meinte auch das da zur Zeit viel im Arsch ist.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2011)

Der Boden ist halt wieder fahrbar für die großen Maschinen - da wundert mich das nicht 

Ich werde, falls das Rad fertig ist, Morgen mal wieder die oldschool Trails um Lübbecke fahren - da wo alles für mich begann  Da wird nicht viel gearbeitet - denke ich.
Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte - immer zu.


----------



## poekelz (26. Februar 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Als kleine Randnotiz: Der Turmtrail ist zur Zeit durch Waldarbeiten teilweise blockiert und die beiden "Kickerbäume" sind auch weg.
> Der untere Teil ab dem Querweg ist frei.



Klingt für mich irgendwie noch arg geschönt, wir (chucki und ich) sind gerade wieder gekommen. Der Trail rechts vom Wartturm runter existiert quasi nicht mehr 
Beim Hochfahren kam uns noch ein Baumroder entgegen (hinten mit Ketten), der hat alle Kicker platt gemacht und wo es links durch den ehemaligen Anlieger in die Schonung geht, liegen jetzt Berge (und ich meine VIEL) von Tannengestrüpp. Bis die da aufgeräumt haben, besser die linke Abfahrt vom Turm nehmen.
Der untere Teil des Flowtrails ist aber problemlos fahrbar!

Ansonsten ist es absolut geil zu fahren bei den Temperaturen schon ein Hauch von Frühling!


----------



## kris. (26. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es absolut geil zu fahren bei den Temperaturen schon ein Hauch von Frühling!



Naja, der Hauch ist aber auch ganz schnell wieder weg gehaucht wenn man auf den Kammweg kommt.


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Naja, der Hauch ist aber auch ganz schnell wieder weg gehaucht wenn man auf den Kammweg kommt.



Das hast du leider recht
Ansonsten war es heute schon wirklich genial

@poekelz: Der Anfang ist ja noch fahrbar und die Kickerwurzel ist auch noch da


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2011)

Na prima ... das hat noch gefehlt  
Dann hoffe ich, wenn es soweit ist - auf eure Hilfe setzen zukönnen!
Ich werde mir Morgen (ohne Rad da das Ersatzteil fehlt) einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Februar 2011)

Stimmt. Die Kickerwurzel gibt es noch. Aber
Danach ist das alles nur noch kaputt gemöllert. 

Mir ist das aktuell egal, weil ich mir gerade 
gemütlich nen Bierchen aufgemacht habe und
mit warmen Oberschenkeln aufm Sofa liege. 

So geht's

Later
Chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Februar 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Kickerwurzel gibt es noch. Aber
> Danach ist das alles nur noch kaputt gemöllert.
> 
> Mir ist das aktuell egal, weil ich mir gerade
> ...



Ja und in unserer Position können wir auch nicht erwarten das jemand um den Trail drumrumm arbeitet. Wer ja auch noch schöner
Also braucht sich auch niemand aufregen, man muss das ganze immer von zwei Seiten sehen


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Der Trail rechts vom Wartturm runter existiert quasi nicht mehr :heulBeim Hochfahren kam uns noch ein Baumroder  entgegen (hinten mit Ketten), der hat alle Kicker platt gemacht und wo es links durch den ehemaligen Anlieger in die Schonung geht, liegen jetzt Berge (und ich meine VIEL) von Tannengestrüpp.


  

Fahre morgen in den Deister. Dort ist die Welt noch in Ordnung und die Trails sind frisch gepimpt.


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Februar 2011)

@nippelspanner

Deisterfreunde?
Oder alleine?


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2011)

Jupp, bin auch Freund!

PS: Morgen aber nur zu zweit.


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich werde mir Morgen (ohne Rad da das Ersatzteil fehlt) einen Überblick verschaffen.


Und? 
Hast Du alles wieder repariert?
Werde Mitte der Woche mal zu einer "Abnahme-Fahrt" starten.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2011)

Moin.

Ich werde da vorerst nichts machen. Jetzt steht meine Zwischenprüfung ins Haus und die hat Vorrang. Danach kann man darüber reden den Trail neu zugestalten. Da würde es mich freuen das in einer Gruppe zu besprechen.

Die Sprünge sind komplett weg. und der kleine Anlieger links in die Schneise ist auch begradigt. Allgemein ist der trail befahrbar, nur die erste Schneise links runter liegt ein wenig mehr voll und im Querstück parralel zum Hang haben sie Stämme auf den Weg geschmissen.
Allgemein sind noch sehr viele Bäume auf der Nordseite vom Turm und auch im gesamten Bereich des Trails markiert. Ich würde da erstmal bis Ende des Monats abwarten was die Waldarbeiter alles umholzen.


LG Jens, der sich nicht wieder alleine die Handschuhe anzieht.


----------



## poekelz (28. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich würde da erstmal bis Ende des Monats abwarten was die Waldarbeiter alles umholzen.



Richtig, so wie das aussieht werden die WA´s dort noch eine Weile mit schwerem Gerät rumfahren und so lange fährt man lieber die linke Seite vom Turm runter.

Selbst am Barretrail sind im unteren Bereich vor der Bachquerung Baumfällarbeiten im Gange, also immer schön nach vorne schauen!!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2011)

Fahrt vorsichtig.
Ich werde, wenn ich Zeit dazu habe, auf euch betreffende Leute zukommen und euch aufs Thema ansprechen.


LG Jens


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Februar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Fahre morgen in den Deister. Dort ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...



Dort ist´s momentan auch nicht so toll. Ü30 z. B.: Oberer Teil total platt. Dann kann man wieder bis zum Pass fahren. Dort dann wieder Totalschaden...

Das beste aber war ´ne Freireitertruppe von ca. 10 Mann, die schwer am räumen waren. Soweit OK. Nur dass 2 von denen scheinbar "etwas" Mutterboden brauchten und direkt neben ihrem neun Kicker die Wurzeln der daneben stehenden Fichte schon knietief mit Hacke und Sparten unterminiert hatten. Auf meinen Einwand, dass das ja nun nicht so öko wäre und sie sich (und uns) so nur den Zorn der Waldbauern, Grünen etc. zuziehen würden und sie die Kicker doch aus totem Holz und die Erde etwas von weiter weg nehmen sollten, (Anschließend wieder tarnen) meinte der eine doch glatt, dass wäre sein (!!!) Hometrail und außerdem hätte er keinen Bock auf Diskussion.

Habe mir dann erspart ihn aufzuklären, dass wir "seinen" "Hometrail" schon seit ca. 10 Jahren fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2011)

Das sind dann genau so Vollpfosten wie die Salzufler die ihren Trail in eine Schonung gezimmert haben, junge Bäume abgesägt und Northshores in die Stämme geschraubt.


----------



## RolfK (28. Februar 2011)

Wie hohl muss man sein??? Da kann man nur wünschen, das das mal der richtige sieht....
Was mich bei solchen auch noch stört, das die immer gleich dicke Backen machen, wenn sie angesprochen werden.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Februar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> habe mir dann erspart ihn aufzuklären, dass wir "seinen" "hometrail" schon seit ca. 10 jahren fahren...


----------



## chucki_bo (1. März 2011)

... und schon wieder grüßt das Murmeltier...


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2011)

wie meinen?

Guten Morgen 

Hier mal der Turmtrail ... 













Man sieht auf den Fotos nur wenige markierte Bäume - die wollen daoben aber mächtig aufräumen!


LG Jens


----------



## Ulrich-40 (1. März 2011)

Nur die Ruhe, meine Herren. Die Waldheinis - Verzeihung - Waldarbeiter sind mit ihren "Vollautomaten" ziemlich schnell. Gestern mittag war ich am Turm (habe da ein bischen gewartet - schließlich heißt das Ding Wartturm) und konte mir dann ansehen, wie zackig die die Bäume flachgelegt haben. Ich denke, das dauert gar nicht so lange.
Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. März 2011)

Das kommt darauf an was die noch vor haben. Bei uns dachte ich auch das die in ein paar Tagen durch sind bei den wenigen markierten Bäumen. Und jetzt nehmen die sich noch das Waldstück vor, und das noch und das da hinter auch noch...
Ich habe das Gefühl ma kann demnächst vom Donoper Teich bis hoch zum Hermann schauen ohne das auch nur ein Strauch den Blick stört. :kotz:


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2011)

Ich hoffe das sie es schnell sein lassen werden.

Nur um Mitleid zu erhaschen: Das Heute erhaltene Ersatzteil ist falsch geliefert worden 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## nippelspanner (2. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nur um Mitleid zu erhaschen: Das Heute erhaltene Ersatzteil ist falsch geliefert worden



Und ich wollte gerade ´ne PN schreiben und zur Feierabendrunde animieren.


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Ist gestrichen 
Ich hoffe ich finde das Teil jetzt mal Flott. Von euch fährt keiner nach Frankreich?


----------



## kris. (2. März 2011)

Nö, die futtern da ja Frösche und kleine Kinder. 

Schonmal bei ebay Frankreich geschaut?


----------



## Zearom (2. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist gestrichen
> Ich hoffe ich finde das Teil jetzt mal Flott. Von euch fährt keiner nach Frankreich?



kann dir Papa Midnight nicht helfen? der hat doch den heißen draht zu Lapierre und auch ne gut gefüllte Ersatzteilkiste.


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Von dem habe ich das falsche Ersatzteil erhalten und das musste er auch schon aus FR einführen ... Ich möchte, nein ich WILL und MUSS dieses Wochenende wieder Enduro fahren!
Wenn die Bestellung wieder über Micha und FR läuft wird das sogar mitm nächsten Wochenende knapp.
Vielleicht hat ja noch ein Händler aus Deutschland das Teil auf Lager ..


Bei Ebay gibt es nichts zufinden. 

Hier mal die Schraube (teilweise wieder "zusammengesteckt") :


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Hallloooooo unterhaltet mich! 
Ich habe Heute noch einen Familiengeburtstag zu überstehen also Heute Nachmittag fleißig posten 
Ich kann ja nicht durchgängig aufm Trialrad stehen


----------



## poekelz (2. März 2011)

Wenn das Gewinde metrisch M10 ist, könnte ggf. ja auch eine DIN 6912 (Innensechskant mit flachem Kopf) funktionieren - ausreichende Freigängigkeit vorausgesetzt.
Ansonsten einen (Stahl-)Gewindestift (DIN 913)  M10 x 35 oder 40 (kann man auf dem Bild nicht genau sehen) und oben drauf eine dicke U-Scheibe drauf schweißen lassen (mgl. ohne den ISK zu zumölmern). Schweißen dann aber Schutzgas und nicht mit der Elektrode zusammen braten, weil die Naht zu dick wird.

Oder da die gebrochene Schraube hohl ist, eine Aluwelle durchschlagen und professionell verkleben, sofern das Gewinde noch intakt ist.

Also irgendeine Bastellösung würde ich versuchen, bevor ich noch ein Wochenende dran geben würde!


----------



## kris. (2. März 2011)

Och, meinst Du das fällt sonst auf das Du dich vor der Feier drücken willst? 

Schau doch mal ob Du eine Schraube mit den passenden Maßen findest. Also Durchmesser, Länge zur Not ja noch per Säge anpassbar. Dazu noch eine stabile Unterlegscheibe oder zwei... 
Ist natürlich nichts für die Ewigkeit, aber um die Wartezeit zu unterdrücken könnte das doch erstmal reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. März 2011)

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke!


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Danke Jungs! 
Ich werde Morgen den KrÃ¤mpel mal mit zur Arbeit nehmen und die Metaller drÃ¼ber schauen lassen. GGf. kommt der Rahmen dann gleich in den Kofferraum und macht sich mit auf den Weg 

Ein HÃ¤ndler aus dem SÃ¼den, hat mich glaube ich falsch verstanden, aber er wollte 25â¬ + 7â¬ Porto  Bei Micha hat's zusammen 9â¬ gekostet ... mal sehen wann von ihm die Antwort kommt.


Und JA so kann ich mich warscheinlich drÃ¼cken


----------



## chucki_bo (2. März 2011)

Aaaaach, dein Trial auf den Schlecker Stufen gestern gg. 1745h sah doch so aus, als ob du unglaublich Spaß hattest 

und by the way --- erwischt: Du sollst doch für die Z-Prüfung lernen....

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Stalkst du mich? Du Vogel du  Hättest dich ja mal bemerkbar machen können. 

Ok der Händler aus dem Süden hat mich richtig verstanden. Es gibt anscheinend ein neu konstruierten Bolzen und der wird mit einer Mutter befestigt. Das heißt der Preis wäre für eine stabilere Konstruktion. Da werde ich wohl in der Hoffnung zuschlagen das es besser wird und auch das Richtige ist.
Ich finde 25 Takken aber schon extrem viel für eine Schraube ... oder geht das in Ordnung für eine rot eloxierte? (scheint ja spezial zusein)


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (2. März 2011)

Viel lernen Du noch musst, junger Padawan! 

Arbeitet ihr in der selben Firma oder warum hab ihr euch so gut im Auge?


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Nein ich glaube nicht 
Ich weiß nicht was der in meinem Dorf treibt und den Rest weiß er aus anderen Post's 

Meint ihr ich sollte das Teil bestellen?


----------



## criscross (2. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Von dem habe ich das falsche Ersatzteil erhalten und das musste er auch schon aus FR einführen ... Ich möchte, nein ich WILL und MUSS dieses Wochenende wieder Enduro fahren!
> Wenn die Bestellung wieder über Micha und FR läuft wird das sogar mitm nächsten Wochenende knapp.
> Vielleicht hat ja noch ein Händler aus Deutschland das Teil auf Lager ..
> 
> ...


 
frag doch mal bei www.radsport-schriewer.de . Der Laden ist in Hilter und der verkauft  auch die Franzosen. 
Ist ja nicht so weit von dir.
Außerdem gibt es da jeden Samstag nette Touren mit Kalle.


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Ja den Kalle habe ich auch schon kontaktiert ... aber danke für den Tipp 

Tante Edit meinte zu mir: Die haben das Teil nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

So der Bolzen ist Schwachsinn. ich kann nur so eine schraube nehmen - jetzt geht's ans rumtelefonieren durch Duetschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (2. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube nicht
> Ich weiß nicht was der in meinem Dorf treibt und den Rest weiß er aus anderen Post's
> 
> Meint ihr ich sollte das Teil bestellen?



Wenn ich morgens durch dein Dorf fahre, schläfst Du noch. 
Abends zurück, spielst Du schon. 

Ich muss hart für meine Pillunsen arbeiten. Aber bald hab ich
die Kohle für meine neuen Reifen zusammen. 

Jetzt Schalke Sieg gucken


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Wo arbeitest du denn? 
Tuh mal nicht so beschäftigt


----------



## Sumsemann (2. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das sie es schnell sein lassen werden.
> 
> Nur um Mitleid zu erhaschen: Das Heute erhaltene Ersatzteil ist falsch geliefert worden
> 
> Gute Nacht!




da bin ich ja froh, dass ich von Lapierre zu Specialized gewechselt habe. Wenn ich rechtzeitig bei meinem Händler bestelle, dann ist das Teil bereits am nächsten Tag da. 

Selbst wenn doch mal das falsche Teil kommt, ist's dann dennoch schnell gerichtet.

LG
Matthias


----------



## JENSeits (2. März 2011)

Ja ja ... sonst ist's halt top und fuhr 09 nicht jeder ...

Jedenfalls steht eins für mich fest: später wirds mal nen Nicolai


----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

Fährt auch heute noch nicht jeder. 
Auch wenn´s immer mehr werden. Nicolais sind grade 2 oder 3 im Bikemarkt zu haben.  Aber ich glaube kein Helius, oder was soll es werden?


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2011)

Das Geld ist sowieso nicht da.
Ich bin noch am Ã¼berlegen obs ein Helius wird. Ich habe mir die Tage einen sinnvollen Aufbau mal aus SpaÃ durchgerechnet. 14kg bei 160mm und guter Bergabtauglichkeit bei einem Helius AM mit BOS und DHX 5.0 Air. 
Da liege ich mit allem was ich sinnvollerweise mÃ¶chte bei runden 5,3tâ¬ 

Dann wirds vllt anders gemacht und 2 RÃ¤der dafÃ¼r aufgebaut. Ein DH und ein EN (Meins behalten und anstatt 5tâ¬ ins Nicolai zuinvestieren wird nen DH aufgebaut und nen paar Bikeparkbesuche bezahlt  Oder noch ne Schleuder fÃ¼r die Fitness.

Aber das nÃ¤chste groÃe Geld muss sowieso erstmal ins Auto flieÃen. Ich brauch nen Neuen, damit's bezahlbar fÃ¼r mich bleibt. DafÃ¼r muss aber erst seeehr lange Geld gesammelt werden - da diesen Sommer ja auch ein MTB-Urlaub geplant ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (3. März 2011)

Immer raus mit der Kohle... die ist ja dann auch nicht weg, sondern ein anderer hat sie.... 

Immer investieren. Das ist gut für die Wirtschaft.


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2011)

Was meinst du was ich hier tuhe 
Oder denkst du das von Azubigehalt - Panzer - MTB etwas überbleibt?


----------



## poekelz (3. März 2011)

@Jens - noch mal zu deinem "Problemchen" - schon mal bei Enduro Bearings oder Reset Racing nachgefragt?

Lapierre ist zwar nen Exot, aber die beiden bauen ziemlich viele Pfiffige Drehteile für MTBs, nen Versucht ist´s allemal wert.


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2011)

ich habe die Schraube hier in der Ausbildungswerkstatt vorgeführt und ein Kollege versucht sein Glück 

Danke Frank für den Tipp - da kümmer ich mich gleich mal drum.


Edit meint: Ist doch Unsinn - da kann ich mir lieber die originale Schraube bestellen


----------



## nippelspanner (3. März 2011)

Ja, ja, die Bikemarken Vorlieben:

Spezi wär mir persönlich zu mainstreamig.
Nicolai finde ich so hübsch wie ´ne AK 47.
*duckwech* 

Beide sind natürlich technisch gesehen über jeden Zweifel erhaben...

Fährt am Sonntag eigendlich jemand zum Bielefelder Sonntagstreff?
http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2011)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben Björn!  Hübsch ist anders - auch wenn die Schweißnähte einem Porno "gleichkommen" (sollen) ...

Möchtest du mir nicht aus Holz an der CNC ein Gehäuse für die Lampe und eine SChraube basteln?


----------



## nippelspanner (3. März 2011)

Ich fräse demnächst auf der 5-Achs-Fräse Bikerahmen aus dem Vollen.
Voll öko aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen!


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2011)

Verarsch uns nicht!


----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

Und wie ich sehe ist das 575 auch wieder in Betrieb.


----------



## RolfK (3. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Fährt am Sonntag eigendlich jemand zum Bielefelder Sonntagstreff?
> http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html




Steht noch nicht ganz fest. Meine Frau hat mal frei und möchte auch biken, aber ich hab Zweifel, das sie das Trail düsen gut findet. 
Na mal schauen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

War der Bikelounge-Treff nicht eher ein ruhiger? Oder ist das auch eine Kette-rechts-Veranstaltung?


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2011)

Also wenn es ganz entspannt wird ( nicht so wie dein Winterbergauf Björn!  ) dann würde ich es mir wohl überlegen.


----------



## Surfjunk (3. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Also wenn es ganz entspannt wird ( nicht so wie dein Winterbergauf Björn!  ) dann würde ich es mir wohl überlegen.



Dito


----------



## RolfK (3. März 2011)

Jo soll so sein, meinte eher das ihr Bike und Fahrtechnik das nicht so hergeben. Hab mich da etwas falsch ausdrückt. Sie ist mehr für ne entspannte Waldautobahntour zu haben. Aber kläre das noch ab, vielleicht bekomm ich sie ja noch überzeugt, wenn ich ganz lieb bin


----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> ...wenn ich ganz lieb bin


 
Dann wird das wohl nix.


----------



## gooni11 (3. März 2011)

Evt komm ich Sonntag zum eisernen anton
...mal sehen. 
Die koennen auch langsam wenn sie wollen!
Mfg


----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

Ahaaa, der Straßenbiker!
Hab Dich am Dienstag zu spät erkannt zwischen SHS und Augustdorf, sonst hätte ich dich noch kurz überfahren...   äääh, gegrüsst!


----------



## RolfK (3. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Dann wird das wohl nix.




Da könntest du eventuell recht haben 
Aber ich geb mein bestes.....


----------



## nippelspanner (3. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Und wie ich sehe ist das 575 auch wieder in Betrieb.



Fast!
Wird wieder ähnlich diesem Aufbau:







[/URL][/IMG]

Aber:
Cockpit kürzer und flacher. 
Anderer Sattel. Stütze mit Lift. 
Andere Bremsen. Kettenschaltung mit 2fach Kurbel. 
Hope HR-Nabe statt Klingel.

Sollte So. fertig sein. Dann machen wir beiden und mille_plateaux ein Mini-Yeti-Tribe. http://www.yetifan.com/tribemeet_gallery.html
Inkl. C´dale-Weitwurf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

Gute Idee. 
Den Weitwurf müssen wir aber leider noch etwas verschieben, mir fehlen noch ein paar Teile für Koko. 
Aber in 2 Wochen sollte ich soweit sein.


----------



## gooni11 (3. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ahaaa, der Straßenbiker!
> Hab Dich am Dienstag zu spät erkannt zwischen SHS und Augustdorf, sonst hätte ich dich noch kurz überfahren...   äääh, gegrüsst!



Hättste das mal gemacht.... dann bräuchte ich jetzt gleich bei der Kälte nicht wieder mit dem Bike los.... 
Du hast mich gesehen und hast nicht angehalten bzw bist kurz hinterhergefahren.....?
ich bin zutiefst enttäuscht und gekränkt.
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. März 2011)

So, mein Rahmen und HR soll jetzt angeblich auch wirklich mal losgeschickt worden sein.
Heute ist es noch nicht gekommen aber morgen soll es angeblich beim Händler sein. 
Naja wer´s glaubt Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
Hoffentlich ist im Fall der Fälle auch wirklich alles passend dabei und dann bin ich das Wochenende nur auf´m Bike.

Hat einer dann hier in der Gegend Lust rumzukurven?

Mfg


----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

@ gooni
Wirst es schon überleben. 
Außerdem war ich ja nicht alleine unterwegs, da ist das immer etwas schwierig.

Hat hier zufällig noch jemand nen Umwerfer-Adapter von 34.9 auf 28.6 rumliegen?
CRC hat den SRAM-Adapter auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## kris. (3. März 2011)

Heute mal von mir der TV-Tipp fürs Wochenende:

Servus TV Samstag 5.3.2011 17:35h The Atherton Projekt - Desafio no Morro


----------



## Rischer (3. März 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> So, mein Rahmen und HR soll jetzt angeblich auch wirklich mal losgeschickt worden sein.
> Heute ist es noch nicht gekommen aber morgen soll es angeblich beim Händler sein.
> Naja wer´s glaubt Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> Hoffentlich ist im Fall der Fälle auch wirklich alles passend dabei und dann bin ich das Wochenende nur auf´m Bike.
> ...




Warte erst mal ab
kannst gerne mal hier vorbei kommen!
Bin denk ich auch im Wald am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (3. März 2011)

Moin
Also.... wer wäre denn nun Sonntag um 11 von euch dabei wenn es heist.....
MTBtreff am Eisernen Anton in Bielefeld?!?
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. März 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> Warte erst mal ab
> kannst gerne mal hier vorbei kommen!
> Bin denk ich auch im Wald am Wochenende



Ja ich glaube selbst nicht wirklich drann das Rad morgen da ist aber hoffen tue ich es trotzdem.
Vorbei kommen tue ich auch ohne Einladung


----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2011)

Ich hoffe die können mir auf der Arbeit das Teil drehen ... Könnte sonst jemand mir so eine Schraube anfertigen damit ich am We fahren kann?

Janik, ich wäre natürlich dabei!


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. März 2011)

Das sollten die ja wohl hin bekommen sonst sehe ich schwarz für eure Bude 
Ich kann morgen aber auch grad nochma das Futter kreisen lassen
Dann kannst du wenigstens fahren aber ich muss sicher wieder mein Stevens nehmen


----------



## nippelspanner (4. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also.... wer wäre denn nun Sonntag um 11 von euch dabei wenn es heist.....
> MTBtreff am Eisernen Anton in Bielefeld?!?
> mfg



Ich!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. März 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## gooni11 (4. März 2011)

Moin
Na dann sehen wir uns wohl Sonntag in winterklamotten
Aber ich werd kommen....11uhr war's!?
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Soo unser Meister hat mir etwas aus der alten Schraube fertig gemacht. 














So dürfte es lange genug halten bis die neue Schraube kostengünstig und richtig aus Frankreich geliefert wird. Also ich bin am Wochenende dabei!
Ob ich allerdings am Treff teilnehme kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. März 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit morgen Jens?
Irgend wo ein wenig Fr/Dh gefällig?
Ob Porta wohl fahrbar ist?
Letzte Woche war da alles Matsche.


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Nene ich bleibe in / um Lübbecke und komme mit dem Auto - falls die Schraube nicht hält was sie verspricht. Ich werde mir wohl mal die Oldschool-Trails angucken und ne Runde rollen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. März 2011)

wie hat er das ding denn geflick?


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Messingstab hinein, zugeschnitten. Mit Spezial UHU festgeklebt und das Gewinde nachgeschnitten. Er weiß was er tut - da vertraue ich ihm wenn er mir sagt das das 300kg trägt.


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. März 2011)

Hier mal meine massive Ersatzschraube für den härteren gebrauch...



...Hätte ich auf dem Foto der kaputten Schraube noch die 1mm Steigung erkannt, hätte man mein Ersatzteil jetzt auch benutzen können


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2011)

Danke nochmal Janik!  Auf dich kann man zählen 

@ all: auf euch natürlich auch, wenns bei janik und mir auch nicht nur um die Schraube geht


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2011)

So mein Schatz ist fertig - fährt sich wieder richtig sahnig - bleibt nur abzuwarten ob das Flicken hält 

Morgen geht's in Richtung Grüner See, ist jemand dabei? Ist jemand in Lübbekce unterwegs?


----------



## Surfjunk (5. März 2011)

Grüner See gerne, wann?


----------



## RolfK (5. März 2011)

Ihr habt's gut. 

Heute arbeiten und morgen Kilometer strampeln. Leider nicht am Eisernen (weil ich war böse), sondern eine Runde zur Burg Sternberg zwischen Dörentrup und Extertal.


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2011)

Schäm dich Rolf! 

@ surfjunk: noch steht keine genaue Zeit. Ich muss das mal mit Niklas absprechen ...


Gut das es Heute wärmer ist!


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2011)

So - Grüner See ist wohl vorerst gestrichen. Vielleicht komme ich da so um die Mittagszeit mal rum - steht aber nicht genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (5. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So - Grüner See ist wohl vorerst gestrichen. Vielleicht komme ich da so um die Mittagszeit mal rum - steht aber nicht genau.



Warum, hat der geflickte Bolzen nicht gehalten?


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2011)

Da ist irgend etwas anders kaputt glaube ich


----------



## Sumsemann (6. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Doch, bei ziemlich allen Anderen pack ich mir mit den Fingern ans Handgelenk.
> Wird jetzt getestet und sonst ersetzt.
> Es musste was neues her.






JENSeits schrieb:


> Das war ein schlecht gelaunter Schnellschuß nach einer vermurksten Ausfahrt ...
> Aber dazu dann bei Interesse mehr im Stammtisch ..





Also, dann schau die doch mal den "Race Face Strafe" Griff an. der ist etwa zwei mm dicker als normale Griffe, was ne menge ausmacht und ist zudem noch super "griffig".

Bin ja selbst ein Grammfuchser und es gehört echt ne Menge dazu, dass ich mir 140gr Griffe ans Bike schraube. Dieser Griff ist aber mit Abstand der Beste den ich je an einem Bike hatte.

LG
Matthias


----------



## 230691 (6. März 2011)

Wieder von meiner kleinen Runde zurück.
Man war das geil bei dem Wetter  (kurze Hose und T-Shirt ftw  )

Nur oben am Hermannsdenkmal war ich doch ein wenig neidisch
Hab glaube Lipmo51 und seine Truppe gesehen.

Wollte mich nach einer kleinen Pause gerade auf dem weg machen, da kam 5-6 DHler um die Ecke.
Zufällig wollte ich in die selbe Richtung wie die - also erstmal bisschen langsamer neben den her geradelt weil ich nur ungern mit mein geradezu unglaublichen 120/0mm Federweg voraus fahren wollte^^
Naja der Plan ging nicht auf - also sind sie mir die paar Meter zum Downhill Trail gefolgt.
Hab noch schnell, neben dem Eingang zum DH Trail, mein Sattel runter gemacht und mich doch für den etwas harmloseren Schotterweg entschieden.
Ich hab mich noch nie so unwohl und unsicher auf mein Bike gefühlt

Nur als ich dann ordentlich den Schotterweg durchgeschüttelt wurde und mir 2 WEITERE DHler entgegengekommen sind, als ich gerade die steilste stelle runter wollte, hab ich mir echt nur noch mein neues Enduro gewünscht :/

Egal 2012 ist es so weit =)

Nur meine Kondition hat über den Winter doch ein wenig gelitten.
Und die beiden Überdimensionierten Reifen tun ihr übriges.


----------



## RolfK (6. März 2011)

Schön, dann war die Drohung mit dem Förster ja nur heisse Luft letzten Herbst. Denn werd ich nächstes WoE da mal eine kleine Tour starten und mich zum Abschluss da runterstürzen 

Heute war's wirklich toll die Runde Lemgo-Sternberg und zurück.


----------



## kris. (6. März 2011)

Naja, in relativer Nähe zum Trail sind sie derzeit schon mit der Motorsäge unterwegs gewesen. Ich hoffe nur das er noch eine Weile erhalten bleibt. Und ansonsten findet sich bestimmt jemand der für Ersatz sorgt. 

@ 230691  Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her da hatten DHler auch "nur" 120mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (6. März 2011)

Na das geht denn ja noch. Der Kerl hat ja gedroht, das er dafür sorgen wird, das der Trail komplett dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wird.


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2011)

Was genau habe ich verpasst?


----------



## kris. (6. März 2011)

Hm, war jetzt länger nicht schauen, aber wenn die Jungs dies Wochenende dort unterwegs waren scheint es den Trail ja noch zu geben.

Die Förster hier haben doch alle nen Knall. Ein handtuchbreiter Trail außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes ist der Untergang des Abendlandes und 500m Luftlinie von da aus enfernt ziehen sie seit Wochen knietiefe Harvesterspuren mitten ins Naurschutzgebiet. Die Rinnen sind so tief das man die in 20 Jahren noch sehen wird, aber sowas ist dann ja praktizierter Umweltschutz. :kotz:


----------



## Sgt.Green (6. März 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch Biker und fahre gerne Trails aber wenn ich sowas lese....
Anscheinend kannst du Bäume aus´m Wald fliegen lassen...

Was hier teilweise für Vorstellungen von Förstern herrschen ist wirklich genial


----------



## kris. (7. März 2011)

Fliegen lassen kann die keiner, es ging mir hier mehr um die Einstellung das Mountainbiker von Forst und Presse immer als Übel in Person hingestellt werden, und zwar egal wo sie langfahren und gleichzeitig mit Erntemaschinen der Waldboden umgepflügt wird und Wanderwege zerwült werden um sich dann monatelang einen Schei$$ darum zu kümmern das die Wege auch nur etwas wieder hergestellt werden. Ich persönlich habe bisher noch keinen Förster gesehen der nach der Fällaktion hingegangen ist um die Reifenspuren wenigstens ein bisschen wieder zu verwischen.

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen das die ihre Arbeit machen, aber ein klein wenig Verhältnismässigkeit in der Selbstwahrnehmung sollte trotzdem gewahrt werden.

</Thema Ende>


----------



## chucki_bo (7. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> </Thema Ende>



   

Mal wieder


----------



## kris. (7. März 2011)

Jepp, bis wieder einer kommt und behauptet ein Nationalpark Senne (ich schließe den Teuto-Höhenzug hier mal bewusst aus dem Gelände aus) sei der Untergang der deutschen Holzwirtschaft.


----------



## gooni11 (7. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Fliegen lassen kann die keiner, es ging mir hier mehr um die Einstellung das Mountainbiker von Forst und Presse immer als Übel in Person hingestellt werden, und zwar egal wo sie langfahren und gleichzeitig mit Erntemaschinen der Waldboden umgepflügt wird und Wanderwege zerwült werden um sich dann monatelang einen Schei$$ darum zu kümmern das die Wege auch nur etwas wieder hergestellt werden. Ich persönlich habe bisher noch keinen Förster gesehen der nach der Fällaktion hingegangen ist um die Reifenspuren wenigstens ein bisschen wieder zu verwischen.
> Ich habe ja nichts dagegen das die ihre Arbeit machen, aber ein klein wenig Verhältnismässigkeit in der Selbstwahrnehmung sollte trotzdem gewahrt werden.
> 
> </Thema Ende>



Ich leide mit dir... ich hab auch so die schnauze voll das glaubt ja kein Mensch!!!
Oerlinghausen und umgebung ist Waldtechnisch gesehen teilweise nur noch eine Baustelle!! 
Und wie Kris sagt..... es kümmert sich niemand darum schon seit letztem Frühling oder noch länger geht das hier so!!!!.
Es nervt einfach nur noch.


mfg


----------



## nippelspanner (7. März 2011)

@gooni: Wolltest Du nicht gestern auch zum Biketreff in Bielefeld kommen?


----------



## kris. (7. März 2011)

Kopf zu schwer, Kissen zu tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @gooni: Wolltest Du nicht gestern auch zum Biketreff in Bielefeld kommen?



Ausser mir war da wohl keiner... 


...oder hab ich was falsvh verstanden??? 11h auf dem Parkplatz Eiserner Anton...

Ich bin dann mit der TSVE Truppe mitgefahren.
Danke an Uwe, war wieder ne klasse Runde


----------



## half-devil333 (7. März 2011)

musst mit rene unbedingt demnächst mal hier vorbei schaun!


----------



## gooni11 (7. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @gooni: Wolltest Du nicht gestern auch zum Biketreff in Bielefeld kommen?



Ja wollte ich. Habe verschlafen und bin erst um kurz vor 11 zu haus weggekommen. Hab ich im Touren thread auch geschrieben. Hatte gehofft euch zu treffen , bin extra in Euro Richtung gefahren! Aber hab euch nicht gesehen . Na ja... Der Sommer kommt ja erst.
Mfg


----------



## Rischer (7. März 2011)

Wollten wir

...hoffentlich dann schon mit neuer Bremse^^

Wann bist du mal wieder am fahren?
...loht sich für uns aber nur am Wochenende


----------



## half-devil333 (7. März 2011)

ich wollt dieses wochenende endlich wieder mal aufs rad, nachdem ich nicht in den wald durfte


----------



## Ins4n3 (7. März 2011)

Am Wochenende geht mit der Sau in den Wald 

Wann seid ihr unterwegs Markus?


----------



## Rischer (7. März 2011)

Ich hab Samstag keine Zeit!


----------



## half-devil333 (7. März 2011)

entweder samstag oder sonntag halt. genaueres kann ich noch net sagen


----------



## Ins4n3 (7. März 2011)

Sonntag wär gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2011)

Jenseits sagt:

*Das war ein schlecht gelaunter Schnellschuß nach einer vermurksten Ausfahrt ...
Aber dazu dann bei Interesse mehr im Stammtisch .. 
*

Ja, das interessiert mich wirklich. Weil ich eigentlich auch nur beste Erfahrungen mit den Ergon Griffen gemacht habe. Größere Auflagefläche, keine "abgeknickten" Handgelenke, weil gestützt. Und ich bilde mir ein auch eine bessere Kontrolle. Aber das ist ja alles subjektiv...

Was stört Dich ???

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (8. März 2011)

Hm, hab bisher eigentlich auch nur von guten Erfahrungen gehört. Ist vielleicht nur ne Umstellungssache?! Ans Yeti kommen jetzt trotzdem erstmal Ritchey Ergos


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2011)

Finde ich gut das wir im Stammtisch weitermachen.

Also ich bin nur ein paar Meter gerollt und muss sagen das bergab aufm Trail (mit einem Kicker) die Umstellung doch gewaltig ist - auch wenn ich damit sonst nie Probleme habe (siehe Bremse beim Wheelie ) Ich hatte das Gefühl beim Springen die Bremse aus den Fingern zuverlieren. Das werde ich später neu probieren ...
 Das spielt jetzt aber auch erstmal keine Rolle da mein Spicy bei mir aufm Schreibtisch liegt und Heute genau inspiziert wird. Die geflickte Schraube ist übrigens wieder beschädigt. Der abgebrochene Teil steckt zwar noch auf dem Messingstab aber ist weit vom Hauptteil weg"gerutscht".

Hat jemand von euch eine relativ genaue Waage? Ich möchte mit einmal alles wiegen, da ich alles demontiert habe .. wäre ja bestimmt interessant. Hat jemand Lust sich den Rahmen mal anzuschauen und die Lager zukontrollieren? Ich habe davon bisher keinerlei Ahnung.





LG Jens


----------



## kris. (8. März 2011)

Tja, wenn die Lager leicht laufen und kein Spiel haben sind sie vermutlich noch in Ordnung. Und wenn sie sich so rauh anhören wie die Nabe in meinem alten VR sind sie Schrott.


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2011)

Mhm meine Hinterradnarbe ist auch fertig mit der Welt. Ich bin am überlegen was ich da einbauen soll. Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic EX721? Stabil sollte es schon sein (0,1t + teilweise harte Gangart) Was meint ihr macht Sinn?

Ich habe hinten einen Schnellspanner - eine kleine Steckachse kann man aber vllt nachrüsten.

Hat jemand Lust sich das Heute um Lübbecke / Holzhausen rum anzuschauen?


----------



## Zearom (8. März 2011)

mmmh, das ganze Theater mit der Schraube an deinem Spicy verunsichert mich nun auch etwas. Ich werd mir wohl mal eines dieser Schraubenkits zulegen die PapaMidnight da gepostet hat, bin nur am überlegen ob ich nicht doch anstatt elo-rot, dieses gold-silberne vom Spicy 916 nutze, das find ich auch irgendwie schick...

Ich drück dir zumindest die daumen das dein Spicy asap wieder fahrtüchtig wird, oder willst es nun doch verkaufen, hatte im Bikemarkt dein Rahmenangebot gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2011)

Ich hab mich einfach mal dafür interessiert was mir so angeboten wird. Dann kann ich schauen wie groß der Preisunterschied zu einem Nicolai wäre ..
Du musst aber nachschauen was für einen Schraubensatz du benötigtst. Die von Micha angebotenen sind nur für die neuen Spicy's!

Mach dir keine Sorgen - die Schraube wurde nach 09 ja überarbeitet  Da wird nur dieses Modelljahr von betroffen sein.
Danke!


----------



## Zearom (8. März 2011)

jo, hab ja ein 2011er Spicy. Mein Spicy muss allerdings auch ein paar Kilos mehr ertragen, das eventuell dann mal die Schraube nach 2 oder 3 Jahren ihr Lebenslimit erreicht hat, kann ich dann sogar irgendwie verstehen. Und wenn dann auch die Schraube liebevoll von Kinderhänden in Südfrankreich nachgedreht werden muss. Und gerade jetzt wo das Wetter wieder besser wird und will man ja jede Minute nutzen... ne, dann leg ich mir lieber ein Set auf Lager, so nach dem Motto, lieber eins haben und keins brauchen als eins brauchen und keins haben...


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mhm meine Hinterradnarbe ist auch fertig mit der Welt. Ich bin am überlegen was ich da einbauen soll. Hope Pro 2 mit Mavic EX721? Stabil sollte es schon sein (0,1t + teilweise harte Gangart) Was meint ihr macht Sinn?
> Ich habe hinten einen Schnellspanner - eine kleine Steckachse kann man aber vllt nachrüsten.



Ich würde eine Nabe wählen, die sich problemlos auf ein ("universal" geht meistens nicht) Steckachsensystem z.B. X12 umrüsten lässt, je nach dem auf welchen Rahmen du für die Zukunft planst, bei mir ist das z.B. eine Tune Kong, aber Hope baut sowas sicherlich auch.

Zur Felge, meinst du nicht dass eine Mavic EN521 auch reicht? Das ist eine Endurofelge und die ist schon echt ansprengfest, die EX721 ist doch schon eine fette DH-Felge. 
Viel wichtiger ist, das das alles gut eingespeicht ist, mit den Leuten von Whizz-Wheels habe ich da gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2011)

right! das set gabs leider nicht fÃ¼r meins ... 

@frank: Ich wollte ganz gerne die Krach-Hope haben  Die Pro 2.
Ich habe jetzt die 321 und die hat ein paar dicke HÃ¶henschlÃ¤ge. Da bin ich mir mit der 521 nicht ganz sicher da meine Fahrtechnik auch nicht ganz sauber ist ...

Mich schreckt nur der Preis von 250â¬ fÃ¼r ein HR ab und fertig eingespeicht vom Fachmann kommt man da beestimmt bei 300â¬ raus


----------



## nippelspanner (8. März 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ausser mir war da wohl keiner...
> ...oder hab ich was falsvh verstanden??? 11h auf dem Parkplatz Eiserner Anton...



Richtige Zeit, aber falscher Ort!
11:00 Peter auf´m Berg war angesagt.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich wollte ganz gerne die Krach-Hope haben  Die Pro 2.
> Ich habe jetzt die 321 und die hat ein paar dicke Höhenschläge. Da bin ich mir mit der 521 nicht ganz sicher da meine Fahrtechnik auch nicht ganz sauber ist ...



Mein Tip: http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...CYCLE_donuts_DURO_Laufradsatz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop






Da gibt´s übrigens auch prima Rahmen! Schmeiß den Froschfressermist weg und hol dir z. B. diesen in Kawa-Porno-Grün: 
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._FOX_Float_R_L_Lime_Green_-__LIMITED_EDITION_


----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2011)

Ja die Bier-Flaschen-Ãffner-Mountainbike-Rahmen habe ich mir auch schon sehr genau angeschaut. Ich bekomme aber nicht genug Geld fÃ¼r mein Spicy um mir ein neues zuleisten. Und ich sollte mal anfangen etwas vom Asubildungsgehalt zusparen.
Allerdings muss die HR-Nabe wirklich bald mal neu  Die hÃ¤lt nicht bis zum 2ten Geburtstag des Rades ... 

Danke aber trotzdem. Mehr als 700â¬ werde ich fÃ¼r den Rahmen inklusive DÃ¤mpfer leider nicht bekommen.


----------



## kris. (8. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Richtige Zeit, aber falscher Ort!
> 11:00 Peter auf´m Berg war angesagt.


 
Puh, der Peter ist na noch blöder zu erreichen von Detmold aus als der Anton. Wobei, der Anton geht ja noch...


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Allerdings muss die HR-Nabe wirklich bald mal neu  Die hält nicht bis zum 2ten Geburtstag des Rades ...



Ist das keine Industrielager Nabe, in die man einfach ein paar neue Normlager einsetzen kann (wie z.B. bei tune)?


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2011)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache und in die Nesseln setze, aber
was ist Lappiere denn eigentlich für ne Marktkaufradserie????

Also ich verstehe, dass es diverse Verschleißteile am Rad gibt. Mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern hab ich auch schon gekämpft. Aber das sich eine HR Nabe innerhalb von <24 Monate komplett verabschiedet und das LR nen Höhenschlag hat, deutet entweder auf eine unterbelichteten LRS hin (321er Mavic war doch so oder??) oder das Rad entspricht so gar nicht Deinem bevorzugten Einsatzbereich...

Und mal unter uns: Ne Schraube zu besorgen DARF doch wohl nicht Wochen dauern oder?????????????? Bastelwastellösungen mit irgendwelchen selbstgedengelten Hülsen bei einem so teuren MTB??? 

Gottogott - da verlierst Du doch die Lust und den Glauben ....

Sorry Jens , nicht böse gemeint, aber die Kiste hättest Du dem Händler jawohl ohne Narkose achtern rückführen müssen 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache und in die Nesseln setze, aber
> was ist Lappiere denn eigentlich für ne Marktkaufradserie????
> 
> Also ich verstehe, dass es diverse Verschleißteile am Rad gibt. Mit ausgeschlagenen Lagern hab ich auch schon gekämpft. Aber das sich eine HR Nabe innerhalb von <24 Monate komplett verabschiedet und das LR nen Höhenschlag hat, deutet entweder auf eine unterbelichteten LRS hin (321er Mavic war doch so oder??) oder das Rad entspricht so gar nicht Deinem bevorzugten Einsatzbereich...
> ...



Das trifft es momentan richtig gut!

Es ist ne LX - Nabe, soweit ich weiß. Dazu denn die Mavic EN321. Ich möchte es so ausdrücken: Fahranfänger im EN-Bereich und dann mal schön versucht bei 40km/h nen Baumstamm zuüberspringen und mitm HR auf ne Kante geknallt. Da kann das schon sein.
Hat es vllt etwas mit umsetzen des HR und meinen vielen Wheelie's zutun? Da fahre ich ja auch in die Kurve ... ???

Edit meint: Shimano 525 = Deore.


----------



## discordius (8. März 2011)

An den Laufrädern sparen doch alle Hersteller, egal ob Franzosen oder Amis. Bei Specialized sieht das selbst bei den teuren Rädern auch nicht besser aus. Wenn man wirklich einen haltbaren, nicht bleischweren und dem Einsatzbereich angepassten Laufradsatz haben will, kommt man häufig um einen Austausch nicht herum. Mein LRS von Felix hält bisher alles aus, und die Acros-Naben geben sich auch völlig unauffällig. Nicht billig, aber doch preiswert und mit angenehmen Gewicht.
Momentan spiele ich unverbindlich mit dem Gedanken an ein 29er Fully, aber auch da muss ich bei den meisten Modellen gleich den Tausch des LRS einkalkulieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2011)

.


----------



## JENSeits (9. März 2011)

Also meint ihr man kann die Lager ganz fix tauschen?
Ein/Ausgespeicht muss man ja dann nicht, oder?


----------



## gooni11 (9. März 2011)

Moin
Ich schwoer ja auf crossmax. Bisher immer zufrieden gewesen.
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Hat jemand von euch in greifbarer Nähe eine gescheite Waage damit ich den Rahmen und Einzelteile wiegen kann?
Wenn ich Mama die aus der Küche klaue gibts Haue.


----------



## poekelz (10. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Also meint ihr man kann die Lager ganz fix tauschen?
> Ein/Ausgespeicht muss man ja dann nicht, oder?



Nein bei Shimano sind Konuslager verbaut (so war es jedenfalls früher), da kann man, sofern die Laufflächen der Lager noch i.O. sind, neue Kugeln mit ner ordentlichen Fettpackung einbauen.  Das ist schon eine ziemliche Fummelarbeit, rettet aber u. U. eine Nabe die wie ein Sack Nüsse läuft vor dem Austausch.

Zum Wiegen des Rahmens - habt ihr keine digitale Personenwaage im Haushalt?
Für Parts reicht eine digitale Küchenwaage (die machen meist bis 2kg glaube ich).


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

wenn ich die Küchenwaage nehme gibts Haue - ist ja schließlich für Lebensmittel gedacht 
Personenwaage haben wir gerade auf Analog umgestellt 

Danke für deine Sätze zu der Nabe - ich werd mal schauen .. am liebsten wäre es  mir ja die Alte zufixen. Mal sehen ob sich jemand erbarmt. Vielleicht bekomme ich am We die Ersatzschraube - bis dahin sollte es wieder zusammen gesetzt sein, ob mir oder ohne gefixte Nabe ist dann erstmal egal.


----------



## kris. (10. März 2011)

Ich habe meine VR-Nabe erstmal ordentlich mit Caramba eingesprüht, ich hoffe das bessert die Situation etwas. Ansonsten zerlege ich das Ding am Wochenende. Ist ja eh bloß der Reserve-Satz für den Notfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

@ chucki: verfolgst du mich heute wieder?


----------



## gooni11 (10. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wenn ich die Küchenwaage nehme gibts Haue - ist ja schließlich für Lebensmittel gedacht
> Personenwaage haben wir gerade auf Analog umgestellt
> 
> Danke für deine Sätze zu der Nabe - ich werd mal schauen .. am liebsten wäre es  mir ja die Alte zufixen. Mal sehen ob sich jemand erbarmt. Vielleicht bekomme ich am We die Ersatzschraube - bis dahin sollte es wieder zusammen gesetzt sein, ob mir oder ohne gefixte Nabe ist dann erstmal egal.



Mach ich immer... du sollst FETT und DRECK ja auch vorher GROB abwischen dann geht das schon. Und sag Mama einfach nix....
mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (10. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ chucki: verfolgst du mich heute wieder?



Hab Dich gestern oder vorgestern wieder gesehen. Da hast Du irgendwie auf dem Bürgersteig rumgemacht.... 

War aber zu spät zum bewerkbar machen. 

Later
chucki,

der hier gerade 180 Puls hat


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Was los?

Mh dann hup doch einfach mal du Vogel  Was fährst du für ein Wägelchen?


----------



## chucki_bo (10. März 2011)

Jau mach ich . Hab das aber auch zu spät gesehen, weil ich telefoniert habe.

Puls ist gerade auf 190 gestiegen.. darum lenke ich mich etwas mit dem Forum ab.

So weiter,

chucki


----------



## kris. (10. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Da hast Du irgendwie auf dem Bürgersteig rumgemacht....


 
Ist das nicht Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (10. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jau mach ich . Hab das aber auch zu spät gesehen, weil ich telefoniert habe.
> 
> *Puls ist gerade auf 190 gestiegen.. darum lenke ich mich etwas mit dem Forum ab.*
> 
> ...



Wat is los?
Hast du das Stumpi geplättet?


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Kris, woran denkst du schon wieder? Nein nein nein! 

Jörg, hast du nicht Lust in Alswede einen Zwischenstopp einzulegen und dir die Lager von meinem Spicy anzuschauen? Du hast da mehr Ahnung 
Darfst dich dann auch mal aufs Trial draufstellen


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Ich habe mir mal einen schicken Nicolai Helius AM-Rahmen zusammen gestellt. Liegt bei knappen 2tâ¬ (mit Vivid so bei ca. 2,3). Das ist schon ein groÃer Batzen aber gebraucht gibt's ja vllt mal mit GlÃ¼ck einen in Xl. Dann geht der zu Khujand und wird richtig schick gepulvert  
Das ist mir dann wesentlich lieber als nen Santa oder Ã¤hnliches die in der selben Preisklasse liegen.


----------



## Rischer (10. März 2011)

Jaja, so ein Helius ist echt sehr geil

Hätt ich das Geld würd ich auch Nicolai fahren


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

richtig, mir wird das zu kostspielig. ich lass es sein.





nein ich mien nur nicolai oder ähnliche  ich fahre das spicy zum ende ..


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2011)

Bitte einmal hierhin schauen.
Danke.


----------



## gooni11 (10. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jau mach ich . Hab das aber auch zu spät gesehen, weil ich telefoniert habe.
> 
> Puls ist gerade auf 190 gestiegen.. darum lenke ich mich etwas mit dem Forum ab.
> 
> ...


Jens hat da noch nen BOXsack....incl Handschuhe.... 
Wär das nix...?


----------



## chucki_bo (11. März 2011)

Jetzt gehts wieder. Eine Nacht geschlafen.

Kennt ihr das, wenn Du jmd. gegenüber sitzt und ihm versuchst eine Sache
nahe zu bringen, er aber permantent durchblicken läßt, dass er es NICHT verstehen will???  Ja - NICHT WILL !!! 

Ich war der Tüpp der nicht wollte  - 

chucki_bo
Das wird ein super Wochenende!


----------



## gooni11 (11. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts wieder. Eine Nacht geschlafen.
> 
> Kennt ihr das, wenn Du jmd. gegenüber sitzt und ihm versuchst eine Sache
> nahe zu bringen, er aber permantent durchblicken läßt, dass er es NICHT verstehen will???  Ja - NICHT WILL !!!
> ...



Der ist gut!


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r meinen Spicyrahmen inkl. DÃ¤mpfer 600â¬ aus Bielefeld bekommen ... Allerdings ist da der Preissprung einfach zu groÃ ...
Was meint ihr ist der Rahmen inkl. DÃ¤mpfer wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

Das sagt der Bikemarkt dazu...
Kenne mich aber bei Lapierre nicht so aus bezüglich Vergleichbarkeit der Rahmen.


----------



## Zearom (14. März 2011)

Ich muss mich mal kurz auskotzen. Da dieses Wochenende echt geniales Wetter war, und ich somit Freitag, Samstag und auch Sontag kurzärmlig im Sattel sitzen konnte, fiel mir auf das momentan auch ziemlich viele Reiter unterwegs sind. Mit dem gravierenden Nachteil, das mittlerweile alle größeren und auch kleineren Waldwege bei uns in Gütersloh/Rheda etc total zugeschissen sind. Highlight war ein 100 Meter lange Waldweg dessen beide Fuhrrinnen so dermaßen zu war, das man echte Probleme hatte da ohne kollision mit solchen Biominen durchzukommen. Vieleicht ist das nur ein örtlich begrenztes Problem, aber mich nervt es einfach extrem mal abgesehen davon das man sich bei der schieren Masse auch durchaus ekeln kann...

Aber wehe man verirrt sich als MTBler auf einen kleinen Wanderweg... ohweh, Krieg...


----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

Tja, in den Kübel haben schon viele gekotzt. 
Aber ich denke nach den ersten paar warmen Tagen wird sich das regulieren, im Moment rennen erstmal alle sofort nach draussen sobald es nur etwas sonnig ist...


----------



## Zearom (14. März 2011)

Mag sein, jedenfalls momentan sehr unschön. Werd mir nun aber so Gabelbrückenschutz montieren, ich hab echt kein Bock drauf diese Biobomben im Gesicht zu haben *ekelt sich wieder*

Und wenn das neue Auto da ist, gehts auch mal bisschen weiter raus, dann komm ich euch im Teuto mal besuchen... Wenn man sich eure Pics so anschaut ists da eh viel schöner


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das sagt der Bikemarkt dazu...
> Kenne mich aber bei Lapierre nicht so aus bezüglich Vergleichbarkeit der Rahmen.



Dann bin ich ja relativ gut dabei. Bei mir müsstenn neue Lager bei Zeiten rein. ISt das ein großer Aufwand?


----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

Lager sollte kein großer Aufwand sein, wenn man die Teile bekommt. 
Das Froggy soll aber ohne(!) Dämpfer verkauft werden.


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

Ja das meine ich ja. Da bin ich mit 600 schon aufm guten Weg - mal schauen was sich sonst so an Interessenten auftun. Warte noch auf 6 Antworten ..


----------



## slang (14. März 2011)

Hi,
was gefällt dir an dem Rahmen eigentlich nicht? Das Spicy ist doch nen gutes Rad.
Diese Bolzengeschichte ist sicherlich sehr ärgerlich, aber passieren kann dir das doch bei jedem Hersteller. Und wenn man mal hier im Forum rumschaut, habe ich nicht das Gefühl, das Lapierre besonders auffällig bezüglich Service ist.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

Hi,

nein das ist es nicht. Mich würde eine Andere Geo reizen und jetzt macht es noch Sinn den Rahmen zuverkaufen. Zudem würde ich bei einem gewissen Preis bei Nicolai - Spicy nicht nein sagen können.
Ich bin einfach neugierig 


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja das meine ich ja. Da bin ich mit 600 schon aufm guten Weg - mal schauen was sich sonst so an Interessenten auftun. Warte noch auf 6 Antworten ..


 
Ach verdammt. Jetzt erst gesehen das Du den Rahmen auch ohne Dämpfer abgeben willst. Hatte ich nach dem vorigen Post anders verstanden...


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

Kein Thema!


----------



## kris. (14. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich würde für meinen Spicyrahmen *inkl. Dämpfer 600 *aus Bielefeld bekommen ... Allerdings ist da der Preissprung einfach zu groß ...
> Was meint ihr ist der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer wert?


 
Altaaaa, ey, mussu halt ma schreiben lernen!


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2011)

:d


----------



## kris. (16. März 2011)

Sonst noch jemand wach ausser mir?!


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2011)

Hier! Gerade aufgewacht weil es Gummibärchen und Cola-Flaschen zu futtern gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2011)

Ist jemand von euch aus der Nähe Morgen in Bielefeld und könnte für mich ne Schraube abholen?


----------



## slang (17. März 2011)

Hi,
ich wohne in Bielefeld, habe morgen um 14.00 Uhr Dienstschluss, und könnte durchaus eine Schraube abholen. Nur wo und was mache ich dann mit der?

slang


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2011)

Danke, aber das macht dann ja keinen Sinn. Ich mÃ¼sste sie schon hierhin bekommen.

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach das ich um 12 Uhr Feierabend machen kann und setze mich ins Auto, hole eine Mitfahrerin ab  und dann beiÃe ich in den sauren Apfel und bezahle die 20â¬ an Sprit und hol die Schraube ab ...


Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. März 2011)

20â¬ fÃ¼r sprit?

was hast du denn fÃ¼r ein auto?
oder ist da die bewirtung der mitfahrerin auch mit drin?


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2011)

Volvo 850
Nimmt mit 2l Hubraum und 126ps gerne seine 12-13 Liter Super ...


----------



## Berrrnd (17. März 2011)

wer es sich leisten kann ...


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2011)

Einem geschenkten Gaul ...  Aber rate mal warum bei mir monatlich nichts über bleibt


----------



## Berrrnd (17. März 2011)

weil du zu viel am bike bastelst.


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2011)

Gute Nacht! 

PS: trotz Azubigehlat seit August 13tkm mitm Spritfresser


----------



## kris. (18. März 2011)

Vielleicht solltesDu dir einfach mal den Gasfuss abgewöhnen. 
Wir fahren nen 99er Subaru Forester mit 2l Hubraum und 125PS mit 9,5 Litern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Die Angaben beziehen sich auf Halbgas.
Vollgas sind da schonmal ne Ecke mehr drauf!

Also auf der Bahn mit Tacho 180 und dem Luftwiderstand nimmt er sich gerne 18Liter ...
Angaben sind aber ohne Bordcomputer! 

Bünde Autobahnauffahrt am Casino bis zum Werre Park  =  ca. 8Liter bei 170km/h verbraucht. Man ist das Krank. Das macht ja 35Liter auf 100km bei 170km/h Reisegeschwindigkeit ...


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2011)

BMW 530D Touring 235 PS 8,4 Liter und auf der Bahn bei 160-180 Km/h bekommen ich ihn bis 7,4 runter


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Würd ich trotzdem nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Zearom (18. März 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> BMW 530D Touring 235 PS 8,4 Liter und auf der Bahn bei 160-180 Km/h bekommen ich ihn bis 7,4 runter



Naja, wie soll denn jemand mit Azubigehalt die Steuern und Versicherung für son Fahrzeug bezahlen O-o alleine den Aufpreis zu dem 3 Liter Diesel Aggregat dürfte ihn zu einem treuen Kunden von Peter Zwegat machen...


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2011)

Da sieht man wieder das Sarkasmus nicht durch Internet transportieren lässt.


----------



## chucki_bo (18. März 2011)

2010er Insignia - Firmenwagen mit 0,0 Liter bei jeder Geschwindigkeit. Immer voller Tank bei einem Spritpreis von 0,00 â¬/l....

Sorry ... ich konnte nicht an mich halten 

SpÃ¤dder
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (18. März 2011)

Schelm!


----------



## Zearom (18. März 2011)

Also so ernst meinte ich's nun auch nicht... Aber naja... Bin raus.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> 2010er Insignia - Firmenwagen mit 0,0 Liter bei jeder Geschwindigkeit. Immer voller Tank bei einem Spritpreis von 0,00 /l....
> 
> Sorry ... ich konnte nicht an mich halten
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> weil du zu viel am bike bastelst.




...oder er zu wenig verdient...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2011)

da sieht man es mal wieder. nen dicken, etwas älteren wagen bekommt man für nen appel und nen ei.
wenn man sich dann aber die unterhaltskosten anguckt, weiss man was einem die haare vom kopf frist.

sicherlich ist nen geschenktes auto schön, aber in dem falle ...
zum glück war mein erstes auto nur ein kleiner corsa a mit 1,4L und 60PS. der war, trotz der bleifuß fahrweise, noch relativ sparsam.
mein jetziger, auch schon fast 15 jahre alter, golf 3 frist zwar auch zwischen 7,5 und 9L, aber die unterhaltskosten sind dabei noch ganz human. 
ein etwas größeres auto wäre zwar schön, aber mit dem jetzigen komme ich am wochenende auch in den harz oder ins sauerland. zwar nicht super komfortabel, aber da stecke ich vorher lieber das geld in die bastelei am bike und lege mir noch was zu seite, bevor ich mir ein neues auto kaufe.


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Aaaalso Jungs, ich hab den Wagen geschenkt bekommen 
Ich bin zudem in ihm quasi aufgewachsen und habe ihn mit 124tkm aufm Tacho bekommen. 96er Baujahr und super in Schuss. Da sagt man nicht nein, auch wenn ich auf Papa's Wagen schiele 

Ich bin mit meinem Dicken sehr zufrieden - fährt halt nicht jeder und ich habe keine Lust auf so ne Porletenschleuder. 
Ich verdiene genug um den vielen Sprit und 1-2 hundert Euro für den Rest zuhaben. Steuern und Versicherungen bezahlt mein Vater. Ebenso Reperaturen.




PS: Komme grade aus Bielefeld. Hat mit ca. 13l hingehauen, ist also günstiger geworden. Trotz 5tem Gang bei 140 km/h. Aber das cruisen im Berufsverkehr auf der B239 hat's rausgerissen.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2011)

da haste aber glück, denn andere zahlen das alles selbst. auch in der ausbildung.


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Japs, dann wäre das Auto nicht bezahlbar und ich sollte mit Rad zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da haste aber glück, denn andere zahlen das alles selbst. auch in der ausbildung.



Jepp, wenn ich meine ersten denke bei 125% Versicherung usw das war schon echt Kohle.
Da musste man sich als Azubi noch einen 2´t Job suchen um Kohle fürs Auto zu haben.
Und bitte nix kaputt gehen weil ansonsten hieß es "gehen"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (18. März 2011)

Wenn ich an mein erstes Auto zurück denke ... 
Ein Suzuki SJ 413. Wurde mir geklaut. Ich glaube, ich würde
Ihn immer noch fahren 

http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/oldschool-1/#

Fotos von 1994

Spädder
Chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (18. März 2011)

Da kann ich auch mit - mein erster war nen CORSA A Bj. 86 55PS - keine Extras, außer nen Blaupunkt Kassettenradio.

Super für Schule und Lehre, größere Autos hab ich dann erst zum Wehrdienst und im Studium gefahren


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Good old times, mh? 
Da habe ich ja was angerichtet


----------



## kris. (18. März 2011)

Ha! Polo 2 Steilheck, 1984er, 45PS, 4 Gänge, keine Leistung. 
Aber immerhin passte das komplette Drumset rein...


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Du warst mal nen Krawallbruder?


----------



## kris. (18. März 2011)

"warst"?!


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Naja mittlerweile ist es ruhig .. ich hör nichts!!!


----------



## kris. (18. März 2011)

Joh, bin auch schon ne Weile nicht mehr aktiv. Ist aber noch sicher eingelagert im Keller.


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2011)

Dann lass mal krachen! 

YouTube        - Bleed It Out LIVE in Columbus - Linkin Park 

blende das Schreihen aus und starte bei 2:10


bitte beim OWL-Treffen nachmachen 

bessere Qualität, dafür weniger Quantität 
YouTube        - linkin park-bleed it out drumsolo

und als Ansporn:

YouTube        - drumm solo slipknot drummer

So ich bin Raus!
Schönen Abend und üb schonmal schön Kris


----------



## Surfjunk (19. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann lass mal krachen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LP ist ja schon mal grundsätzlich ziemlich geil, bis auf die neuen Sachen.
Slipknot ist mir  to much, aber das solo auf dem Teller ist Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Jetzt schweifen wir aber vom Thema ab. 
Aber trotzdem schön, ich habe auch eins. 
Glaub mir mal, willst du nicht mehr missen.

Send from my IPad


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Mainstream  *duckundweg*


----------



## kris. (20. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*



JENSeits schrieb:


> Mainstream  *duckundweg*



*patsch* 

Will auch!


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem schön, ich habe auch eins.
> Glaub mir mal, willst du nicht mehr missen.
> 
> Send from my IPad



Hmmm...

ich hab meins letzte Woche wieder verkauft.
Durch die fehlende Flash Unterstützung musste ich doch sehr oft meinen iMac anschmeißen 

Auch viele andere Dinge gingen nicht so gut auf dem iPad. ...selbst online Banking mit chip Tan geht nicht, da das iPad zu langsam ist und der flackernde Strichcode zur Generierung der Tan zu langsam ist.

Als Standgerät hab ich meinen iMac und als mobiles Gerät ists jetzt ein Macbook-Pro geworden.

Um mal schnell was nachzuschauen reicht auch das iPhone 4...


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Wenigstens 'Hallo' hättet ihr 3 aber sagen können


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Ich habe als Station seit letztest Jahr einen IMac 27" E7, denn nutze ich hauptsächlich auch mit für die Firma. Davon kaufe ich mir jetzt einen 2ten fürs Büro.
Als Mobile habe ich ein MacBookPro und das Ipad ist für Wohnzimmer inklu Remote, Streaming  usw fürs Haus.
Die Vernetzung die du mit den Apple Geräte bekommst ist schon klasse.
Das die kleine Pflunder ein MacBookPro nicht ersetzt oder dran kommt ist klar.
Hat aber auch bei mir ganz andere Anwendungsziele.
Die Kids Gamen damit, locker Inet Surfen abend´s, Feeds & Foren lesen, das sind die Stärken.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2011)

Habe gearde in den Bilder gesehen das ihr das am GL wart.
Nächstes mal kräftig winken Jens, weil unter einem FF erkennt man dich zu schlecht


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Aber ein Hallo zurückrufen, egal wer es ist, gehört zum guten Ton.
Ich überleg das nächste mal ob ich dann winken tuh.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2011)

Hey sorry aber ein Hallo war bei uns unten nicht zu hören.
Ich hatte ja mehrmal hochgeschaut aber es kam ja nix.

So what, bei nächsten mal.

Wo seit ihr den weiter gefahren?

Wir haben die Runde NM - GL - Saurier - Flieger Trail - Limburg Trail - NM gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

Wir haben den Grünen See befahren und dann noch zu Niklas


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2011)

Ich hab auch nix gehört... Ich hab nur einen Enduristen den Berg hochschieben gesehen... Aber ich hatte auch ne Spackomütze über den Ohren

Later 
chucki_bo,
der heute richtig Spässken hatte!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Bin vor einigen Jahren von Microsoft zu Apple geswitcht und habe es bisher auch nicht bereut!!! Will auf alle Fälle nie wieder zurück. Es funktioniert einfach alles viel besser und problemloser.

War auch erst vom iPad ziemlich begeistert und hab es hauptsächlich zum surfen im Wohnzimmer genutzt. Dennoch!!! Ohne Flash ists nicht so toll!!!

Flash ist sch... keine Frage aber solange sich HTML5 nicht durchsetzt ist es meiner Meinung nach unabdingbar.

Hab jetzt das Macbook-Pro als Surfgerät auf der Couch (geht genauso gut) und kann damit auch alles andere machen.
Sollte das MBP doch auf Dauer zu unhantlich werden dann werd ich mir noch das 11 Zoll Macbook Air holen.

Danke aber, dass in etwa 2 Jahren die Tablets so weit sind, dass sie wirklich eine Alternative zum Laptop sind.

LG
Matthias


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2011)

So, hier wie im Bilder-Thread angedeutet noch eine Aufnahme von Heute. Bitte auf 720p schauen - sonst macht es nicht viel Sinn.







Chest-Mount muss ich das nächste mal fester (Luftabschnüren) ziehen oder mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Perspektive taugt mir.


----------



## kris. (21. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Chest-Mount muss ich das nächste mal fester (Luftabschnüren) ziehen oder mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen. Perspektive taugt mir.


 
Ach komm, die 48 Sekunden wirst Du die Luft doch wohl anhalten können?!


----------



## ohropax (21. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*



Sumsemann schrieb:


> ... und problemloser.



Hätte dein Posting mit diesem Elativ geendet, hätte ich es als Ironie aufgenommen So will ich mal als notwendiges  Korrektiv eingreifen:

Es ist zwar nicht neu, begeistert mich jedoch immer wieder aufs neue, insbesondere dann, wenn ich es mit aktueller Marktware vergleiche. Modelle dieses Herstellers findet mal in Film und Fernsehen immer nur bei den Bösewichten und NIE bei Mädels. Es hat bei 2.3-3kg Lebendgewicht (abhängig von der zusteckten gewünschten Akkulaufzeit) einen mattes Display mit über-Full-HD Auflösung, startet Programme dank SSD in nullkommanix, muss aber sowieso dank 8G RAM nur seltenst auf einen Festspeicher zugreifen, ist im Normalbetrieb dank inaktivem Lüfter praktisch geräuschlos, das Betrachten von hochaufgelöstem Blaustrahlmaterial eingeschlossen und erlaubt es mir, wenn ich unterwegs arbeiten möchte, einfach meine HSPA SIM Karte unter dem Akku in einen Schlitz zu stecken.

Als Hauptsystem betrieben mit W7, mit projekt/arbeits-bezogenen virtuellen Maschinen auf unterschiedlichster Basis, welche sich super simpel und verlässlich backuppen lassen, war ich noch nie so zufrieden. Die SIM-Karte befindet sich aber meistens im Netbook, ebenfalls ohne magnetisches Speichermedium und mit aussem Lüfter, dafür mit Tastatur mit Tasten und unter 1kg.

Da wir hier ebenfalls mehrere Äpfel im Haus haben, erlebe ich diverse Dinge tagtäglich und meistens auf schmerzhafte Art, so dass ich damit nicht ernsthaft produktiv sein kann. Das Fenstermanagement als Mischung aus MDI und SDI und MTI erlaubt es nicht, zwei Dokumente der selben Anwendung und ein anderes Dokument/Fenster konsistent wechselweise zu bearbeiten, denn zwischen den Anwendungen kann ich zwar ruck-zuck mit Alt-Tab wechseln, zwischen den Fenstern derselben Anwendung aber nur über ein Mous-Orchester auf dem Panel. So etwas ist bei stark textorientierter Arbeit ein für mich unerträglicher heavy Kontextswitch. Dass zudem das oben angezeigte Fenstermenu nicht immer zu der Anwendung gehört, die ich gerade mit Mausgesten bearbeite (halbgares Fokusmanagment) setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.

Das einzig für mich positive und nicht in die Welt des Show-And-Shine gehörende Feature ist die weitgehende Durchsetzung des Farbmanagements (ICC/ICM) in den Programmen.

meine c2t,
ach ja, is nen DELL, und wenn der irgendwo auf der Welt kaputtgeht, habe ich am nächsten Arbeitstag einen Techniker auf der Matte stehen, der mir, wenn vor Ort inreparabel, gleich ein vergleichbares Gerät als Ersatz da lässt.

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Tablett und Netbook zu vergleichen passt aber auch nicht so ganz. 
Und wenn ich z.B. in Photoshop ein Bild bearbeite ist die Menüleiste am oberen Fensterrand definitiv die von Photoshop.


----------



## ohropax (21. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Dann habe ich wohl unklar ausgedrückt was ich meine: Hab ein Fenster offen, 'mach' darin etwas und hab daneben noch ein weiteres Fenster offen, bspw die Vorschau. Du bewegst die Maus zu diesem anderen Fenster, scrollst/zoomst darin rum, beschäftigst dich etwas länger damit und stellst fest 'jau is alles ok', klickst aufs Menu Ablage/Drucken. Dann druckst du nicht den Kram mit dem du dich gerade befasst hast, sondern den Kram vom Fenster vorher. Fail.


----------



## ohropax (21. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*

Dass ich die Farbmanagement-Geschichte so positiv und notwendig sehe, macht mich mittlererweile wohl schon zu einer Minderheit der Apfelbenutzer, basierend auf der Beobachtung, wer alles wo mit Apfelgeräten herumhantiert.

Ich habe letztens sogar von einer professionellen Fotografin (also die wirklich damit und nur damit ihr Geld verdient) einen Stapel Bilder erhalten, die ganz offensichtlich mit einem falschen Arbeitsfarbraum getaggt waren. Wie war das nochmal mit der zunehmenden Verdummung der Gesellschaft?


----------



## kris. (21. März 2011)

*Durch Admin verschoben.*



ohropax schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wohl unklar ausgedrückt was ich meine: Hab ein Fenster offen, 'mach' darin etwas und hab daneben noch ein weiteres Fenster offen, bspw die Vorschau. Du bewegst die Maus zu diesem anderen Fenster, scrollst/zoomst darin rum, beschäftigst dich etwas länger damit und stellst fest 'jau is alles ok', klickst aufs Menu Ablage/Drucken. Dann druckst du nicht den Kram mit dem du dich gerade befasst hast, sondern den Kram vom Fenster vorher. Fail.


 
Hm, ist mir so noch nicht passiert. Vielleicht gewohnheitssache... 



ohropax schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens sogar von einer professionellen Fotografin (also die wirklich damit und nur damit ihr Geld verdient) einen Stapel Bilder erhalten, die ganz offensichtlich mit einem falschen Arbeitsfarbraum getaggt waren. Wie war das nochmal mit der zunehmenden Verdummung der Gesellschaft?


 
Intelligenz ist aber geräteunabhängig, oder? 

Letztenendes soll von mir aus einfach jeder damit arbeiten womit er sich am wohlsten fühlt. Bei mir ist es der Apfel, bei anderen die Dose, so what. 

Und jetzt BTT!


----------



## kris. (21. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> *Durch Admin verschoben.*


 
Immer diese Putzfee!


----------



## poekelz (21. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Immer diese Putzfee!



...immerhin *verschoben* und nicht gelöscht, also ich bin da als Admin bisweilen deutlich rigoroser


----------



## gooni11 (21. März 2011)

Ich lass mir Steve Jobs nächste Woche auf den rücken tätowieren.... 
MfG
 Ich werd auf jeden Fall Freitag mal zu total fahren und mir den iPad 2 anschauen.
Denn eins steht fest ... Sollen die Leute denken was sie wollen über das Teil.... Ich geb meins nicht mehr her!!!!


----------



## poekelz (22. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich lass mir Steve Jobs nächste Woche auf den rücken tätowieren....
> MfG
> Ich werd auf jeden Fall Freitag mal zu total fahren und mir den iPad 2 anschauen.
> Denn eins steht fest ... Sollen die Leute denken was sie wollen über das Teil.... Ich geb meins nicht mehr her!!!!



Ich oute mich auch mal als ein Überläufer - erst mit nem polnischen (freien) iphone 3 gestartet (davor HTC mit WinMobile), letzten November dann zum iphone 4 und seit Januar von WinPC zu MacBook Pro.

Seit dem liegt mein - mal für´s Sofasurfen gekaufte - Netbook (EeePC) eigentlich nur noch rum. Ich glaub ich werd´s am WE in der Bucht verchecken und mir dann für den gleichen Zweck nen WiFi ipad holen.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. März 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> und mir dann für den gleichen Zweck nen WiFi ipad holen.



Hol dir das ohne Wifi, du kannst mit dem neuen OS für Tutti über das Iphone Thetering machen.


----------



## kris. (22. März 2011)

Ohne Wifi geht nicht, nur ohne 3G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (22. März 2011)

Ah, Doof ich sein.


----------



## kris. (22. März 2011)

Nicht jünger Du wirst, junger Padawan!


----------



## chucki_bo (22. März 2011)

Aaaaalter - verstehe ich hier wohl kein Wort mehr...    

Ich komme aus dem "24-Bilder-auf-dem-Fotofilm-Zeitalter". Wir ham nen 4 Jahre altes Notebook mit ohne Kabel fürs www. Das ist cool. 

Aber ich glaube auch schon ziemlich alt oder ?? 

Naja, dafür hab ich FARBFERNSEHEN!! Yes! Geilomat 2011...

Ich bin raus

chucki_bo

P.S. Wo baut man jetzt nochmal das Iphone Thetering ans Fahrrad ??


----------



## JENSeits (22. März 2011)

So Jörg und nicht anders!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> P.S. Wo baut man jetzt nochmal das Iphone Thetering ans Fahrrad ??



Hast du doch Sonntag bei mir gesehen.
Mein Spec Enduro hat Internetzugang, Wlan, Bluetooth usw.


----------



## poekelz (22. März 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hast du doch Sonntag bei mir gesehen.
> Mein Spec Enduro hat Internetzugang, Wlan, Bluetooth usw.



...aber keinen TACHO


----------



## RolfK (22. März 2011)

Türlich hat das Obst nen Tacho


----------



## Surfjunk (22. März 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Türlich hat das Obst nen Tacho



Nur einen???!!!


----------



## RolfK (22. März 2011)

Ja ich weiss, aber mehr als einen brauch doch kein normaler Mensch oder doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. März 2011)

Einen für berghoch und einen für bergrunter!


----------



## JENSeits (22. März 2011)

Gut das ich solche Probleme nicht habe


----------



## kris. (23. März 2011)

Kannst uns aber auch von Deinen erzählen, wir stellen Dir auch ne Couch ins Forum!


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2011)

Läuft doch eh darauf hinaus das ich die Couch selber machen muss 

Habt nachher bitte mal ein Auge auf den Verkaufe-Thread  
Ich versuche einem guten Freund aus einer großen Notsituation zuhelfen.


----------



## gooni11 (23. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kannst uns aber auch von Deinen erzählen, wir stellen Dir auch ne Couch ins Forum!



Ich glaub *DAS*hättest du nicht sagen dürfen.....

Ab es stimmt.. Das iPad gibt es nur mit wireless LAN (wifi) oder als 3G das hat dann zusätzlich noch eine handykarte integriert so das man auch unterwegs u
Ins netzt kann wenn man einen passenden kartenvertrag hat.
Mfg


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. März 2011)

So ich schreibe nun nicht von meinem Ipad, um beim Thema zu bleiben, sondern vom Laptop, da ich eben viel tippen musste... =D

Heute war mal wieder der Wurm drin bei mir:

Ich fahre nach Feierabend in den Teuto für ne gemütliche 20k Runde, hatte extra etwas eher Feierabend gemacht und merke nach 3 km dass ich meinen camelbak gar nicht aufhabe... WTF?!??!?!?! Das ist mir ja noch nie passiert.
Also hieß es umkehren (toll die fiesesten Steigungen und die langweilige Straße zum Teuto hoch etc hinter mir und das dann wieder runterrollen und mal 2?!?) oder weiterfahren, allerdings ohne Wasser (hatte auf der Arbeit heute mal wieder Kaffeetag und wenige Wasser daher auch nicht so pralle) und ohne Multitool, Flickzeug etc.
Bin dann weitergefahren und hab die Runde auf etwas verkürzt. 

Auf den letzten 1,5 km zerhauts mir wieder den Schlauch. =(


Klasse - noch 1,5 km locker entspannt bergab rollen und dann hieß schieben...

Mein Problem ist allerdings dass das nun schon der 3. Schlauch war der innerhalb von 50 km an der gleichen stelle kaputt geht, nämlich genau neben dem Ventil.
Es ist definitiv nicht weil ich die Mutter auf dem Ventil angezogen habe, das dachte ich beim ersten mal auch, aber als ich beim 2. und 3. Schlauch darauf geachtet habe, ists nun auch passiert. Mir ist aber aufgefallen dass da wo im Felgenband das Loch für das Ventil ist sich das Material etwas aufgestaut hat. 
Kenne mich da nur gar nicht aus und habe mal ein Foto gemacht, hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen ob es daran liegen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. März 2011)

Hm, auf dem Bild ist ja leider nicht viel scharf, ausser der Bremsscheibe 

Das Felgenband sollte an der Stelle aber glaube ich etwas dicker sein damit es nicht einreisst. Das Loch ist ja eine potentielle Schwachstelle. Warum der Schlauch genau dort kaputt geht? Keine Ahnung. Was ist denn das für ein Punkt links vom Ventilloch?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. März 2011)

sclaverand schlauch und autoventil felge?


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. März 2011)

Nee das passt schon ;-)

Kris, ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, denke mal das ist nur ne reflektion vom blitz sonst waere mir das ja aufgefallen. Aber das das felgenband links und rechts etwas unterschiedlich unregelmaessig ist muss es nicht zwingend sein, oder?

Morgen schau ichs mir noch mal in ruhe an, hatte heute auch nicht mehr den nerv... 

Besten dank schonmal!


----------



## Saschka88 (24. März 2011)

Ist jemand am 15.04 zur Saisssonstart des Bikeparks Winterberg am start?


----------



## Rischer (24. März 2011)

15.4 machen die auf?!

Geil.
Vllt bin ich da!


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Da habe ich leider Schule und kann kein Urlaub nehmen, aber ich werde in der Woche danach warscheinlich hindüsen. Wann sind deine Ferien Niklas? Dann kann man sich danach orientieren. Ich möchte nicht bei Stau auf der Freeride rumgurken


----------



## Saschka88 (24. März 2011)

Auf der Website steht voraussichtliche Eröffnung am 15.04.
Wenn dann noch Schnee liegt, werden die bestimmt nicht öffnen.

Aber ich bin ganz optimistisch 

Vielleicht kann man ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.
Mein Bike lasse ich zuhause und werde nur mein Kamerazeugs mitnehmen und Fotos machen.


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Guckst du hier.

Ich habe ne Bitte, wie ist eure Meinung zur Farbgebung? Ist auf die schnelle mit Paint auf der Arbeit gemacht ...


----------



## kris. (24. März 2011)

Passt. Nur der blaue Ausgleichsbehälter fällt etwas raus, aber das lässt sich auch eher schwer ändern 
Schwarz/Weißer Sattel wäre noch ne Idee...


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Dämpfer würde durch ein Monarch ersetzt. Ich hoffe das sich die Jungs von Nicolai jetzt mal endlich melden tun und ein passender Rahmen im Lagerverkauf zubekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Sollte ich wohl rot eloxierte Hope Pro 2 verbauen, falls ein neuer LRS kommt? Hätte definitiv etwas, allerdings bin ich mir mit dem rot elox dann nicht sicher.
Ich nehme das Rad mal wegen dem Seitenumbruch mit.



JENSeits schrieb:


>


----------



## Rischer (24. März 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Auf der Website steht voraussichtliche Eröffnung am 15.04.
> Wenn dann noch Schnee liegt, werden die bestimmt nicht öffnen.
> 
> Aber ich bin ganz optimistisch
> ...



an einer Fahrgemeinschaft bin ich auch interessiert, da ich, wie einige ja wissen noch nich selber fahren darf^^
(kann euch gerne Spritgeld geben)


Meine Ferien sind vom 18.4 - 30.4!


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. März 2011)

Jens, das wäre ne´geile Karre!
Am bestens wäre es mit schwarz eloxiertem Hauptrahmen
Willingen macht voraussichtlich schon am 08.04.11 für Biker auf 

Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Ja das wäre sie 
Mhm Elox beim Rahmen - da bin ich mir nicht so sicher .. ist doch bestimmt anfälliger?!


----------



## Peter88 (24. März 2011)

Sattelstützen sind doch auch  Eloxiert und sehen eigentlich recht lange gut aus wenn man bedenkt was sie beim rein und rausziehen mitmachen.

Das "Problem" ist eher das man Kratzer nicht ausbessern kann. Aber wer macht das schon am MTB


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Und fÃ¼r 60â¬ kann nich es pulvern lassen. Das wÃ¤re ein + Punkt fÃ¼rs Elox! 
Ich schwÃ¤rme von diesem schwarz! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8046385&postcount=1882


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. März 2011)

Ist doch eloxiert


----------



## Rischer (24. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Und für 60 kann nich es pulvern lassen. Das wäre ein + Punkt fürs Elox!
> Ich schwärme von diesem schwarz! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8046385&postcount=1882




Kack auf die Farbe
Hol ran die Kiste


----------



## Saschka88 (24. März 2011)

@ Jens

ich weiß garnicht was du gegen das orange hast.
Hab vor 2 Wochen auf Mallorca den Stefan getroffen der hatte das Helius in orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (24. März 2011)

RÖSCHTÖÖSCH!


----------



## poekelz (24. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja das wäre sie
> Mhm Elox beim Rahmen - da bin ich mir nicht so sicher .. ist doch bestimmt anfälliger?!



Quatsch - Eloxal hält 100x besser die Steinschläge aus, als gepulvert oder gar Naßlack.

Warum ist mein LV wohl schwarz elox und nicht bunt gepulvert


----------



## Saschka88 (24. März 2011)

Erst die Steinschläge machen das Fahrrad doch sexy

Oder findet ihr ein makelloses MTB schön ?


----------



## gooni11 (24. März 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Erst die Steinschläge machen das Fahrrad doch sexy
> 
> Oder findet ihr ein makelloses MTB schön ?



Jep..... Hier ich. An meinem findest du keine Macke. Aber ich bin auch krank.... 
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Ja wenn möglich wirds Elox ... überredet 

Ich glaube ich werde dann das oben gezeigte mal umsetzen. Aber erst muss das finanzielle gesichert werden!



Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Saschka88 (24. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jep..... Hier ich. An meinem findest du keine Macke. Aber ich bin auch krank....
> Mfg



Meins hingegen sieht misshandelt aus obwohl es erst 8 Monate alt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. März 2011)

Definitiv Elox. Macht auch nen edleren Eindruck, finde ich.
Im XC und Tourenbike-Thread war mal eins in Bronze-Elox...


----------



## gooni11 (24. März 2011)

Moin
Der Chef wird es nicht gern sehen aber ich werf hier jetzt mal was ein...

*Suche*

Sattelstütze in schwarz... Alu oder carbon... Leicht

Tune ... Syntace o.ä

31,6 Durchmesser  und sie sollte mind 37cm lang sein.
 Gewicht nicht über 230gr bitte.

Wenn möglich gerade also ohne Versatz nach hinten.
MfG
Danke


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Schon gut.
Fällt die Syntace P6 ins Raster?


----------



## chucki_bo (24. März 2011)

Sag mal Jens, wo machst Du die Lehre?? Ich fang da auch an... Nen neues Nicolai und als erste Aktion nen neuer Dämpfer an einem neu eloxierten Rahmen. Hut ab.

Ich mach was falsch....


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

Naja, ich behalte da ja auch noch ein paar Details für mich die nicht an die große Internet-Glocke sollen. Da kann man persönlich mal drüber sprechen


----------



## gooni11 (24. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schon gut.
> Fällt die Syntace P6 ins Raster?



Gewicht? Länge? Usw
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2011)

400mm Länge
276 Gramm

Ich hatte gedacht das du es spontan weist, daher hatte ich Google nicht bemüht.


----------



## gooni11 (25. März 2011)

Moin
Ist mir zu ....schwer. 
Hab jetzt eine Thomson Elite ,die wiegt das gleiche.
Da ich meinen Hobel aber unbedingt noch unter 9 kg bekommen möchte brauch ich was in leicht.
Danke trotzdem
MfG


----------



## chucki_bo (25. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Da ich meinen Hobel aber unbedingt noch unter 9 kg bekommen möchte brauch ich was in leicht.
> Danke trotzdem
> MfG



Das ist leicht ... Wie viel Gramm fehlen Dir denn noch...?
Ich meine viel mehr wirst Du an einer Sattelstütze wohl nicht mehr sparen können. 

Aber vielleicht:
Syncros FL V2 Micro Adjust Sattelstütze 31,6mm
angegeben mit 222gr...

Aber jetzt ist gut mit Leichtbauwahn....

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2011)

Guten Morgen!

So mein lieber Kollege dreht mir jetzt neue Dämpferbuchsen auf Maß.
Wer erklärt sich bereit mein Bike unter die Lupe zunehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (25. März 2011)

@ gooni

http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...bon-Sattelstuetze-27-2-30-9-31-6-ab-160g.html


----------



## poekelz (25. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ist mir zu ....schwer.
> Hab jetzt eine Thomson Elite ,die wiegt das gleiche.
> Da ich meinen Hobel aber unbedingt noch unter 9 kg bekommen möchte brauch ich was in leicht.
> ...



...das hilft dir jetzt nicht wirklich aber...

Ich habe eine schwarze Tune (31,6 x 330) als Stütze an meinem Renner, die wird aber demnächst gegen eine Ritchey WCS ersetzt, da die Tune an mein Stadtrad kommt und die Carbon-Federstütze ersetzt, da die Kinderschleppstange damit nicht geht.

So, und wer ist hier jetzt krank   

Zurück zum Thema: ich würde dir eine AX Lightness Carbon empfehlen, in der von dir gewünschten Länge/Durchmesser dürfte die unter 180g liegen. Soweit mir bekannt ist das die leichteste zur Zeit erhältliche Stütze ohne gravierende Einschränkungen.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. März 2011)

guck dir mal die kcnc an.


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2011)

So ich habe nochmal etwas verändert. bevor es bestellt wird muss sich mal jemand mit Photoshop erbarmen das ganz pinibel in elox zumachen.

Jetzt ist's meine Pedal und Sattelfarbe. Die schwarzen Spider der Saint fehlen noch und ein paar Kleinigkeiten aber es gefällt mir schon sehr gut  Eventuell kommt anstatt dem Monarch ein Monarch plus, der dann noch ein Piggy hat.


----------



## kris. (25. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Sattelstütze in schwarz... Alu oder carbon... Leicht


 

Weight-Weenie! Nix inne Keulen, wa? 

Here you go: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360540/cat/31


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2011)

Ist vielleicht für unseren "gelbe-Hose-Radler" interessant 

Neue Möglichkeit fürs einbetten der Videos im Forum.


----------



## chucki_bo (25. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht für unseren "gelbe-Hose-Radler" interessant
> 
> Neue Möglichkeit fürs einbetten der Videos im Forum.



Lange nicht mehr im Kreis gelacht, was ...? Pfeife... 

Ich bin völlig im Bilde mit der geanzen Technik. Vor lauter IPad und WLan 
vergesst ihr nur alle das Vögeln  - Real life you know??...

Later chucki_bo
der jetzt den PC ausmacht ...


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2011)

Ich habe dich auch lieb  

*hat jemand noch ne Singlespeed-Kette?*


----------



## poekelz (25. März 2011)

Apropos Real Life - hatte heute die Gelegenheit einem Bekannten auf Durchreise und seinem 95er Stahl-Rocky (er wartet auf sein neues LV 301) die Tails der Gegend zu zeigen.

So schnell waren Barre, Exit und Flowtrail in diesem Jahr jedenfalls noch nicht! Die Waldarbeiten scheinen weitestgehend beendet, kein Fällgut mehr auf den Wegen und ein Sahnegrip der Boden - geil!

...freu auf Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2011)

Na prima 
Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!

Falls jemand möchte das sein Rad am Samstag aufm Hinterrad durch die Gegend getrieben wird - hier bin ich! 


Dann bleibt mit Heute Abend aufm Geburtstag wohl nur ein Trost-Bier


----------



## gooni11 (25. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das ist leicht ... Wie viel Gramm fehlen Dir denn noch...?
> Ich meine viel mehr wirst Du an einer Sattelstütze wohl nicht mehr sparen können.
> 
> Aber vielleicht:
> ...


Moin
Konnte nicht antworten da mein Telefonanschluss zu haus gekappt wurde . Eigentlich sollte ich ab heut ne schnellere Verbindung haben aber nu geht nix mehr

Mein Hobel wiegt jetzt 9380 gr.
Bei der sattelstütze werd ich 100er mindestens sparen da ich jetzt eine 27,2er fahre mit Hülse. Macht zusammen bissel über 320gr. Eine passende tune wiegt 220gr also 100 gr weniger.
Dann noch Schnellspanner Tune nochmal 60gr Ersparnis. Den Rest werd ich mir noch durch Reifen holen. Da ich viel Straße fahr und Wald eigentlich nur wenn trocken wollt ich mal die furious fred probieren.

Dann sollte ich meine 8 vorn haben. 
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (25. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Weight-Weenie! Nix inne Keulen, wa?
> 
> Here you go: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/360540/cat/31



Und du......... Wart ab ! Wir sehen uns am Berg !! 
Mfg


----------



## kris. (26. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Und du......... Wart ab ! Wir sehen uns am Berg !!
> Mfg



Aber nur wenn Du dich in den Wald traust! 

War der Link denn wenigstens interessant? 190g sollten dir ja gut ins Konzept passen..


----------



## gooni11 (26. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du dich in den Wald traust!
> 
> War der Link denn wenigstens interessant? 190g sollten dir ja gut ins Konzept passen..



Moin 
Ja war interessant aber ich bin jetzt seit gestern Mittag auf den Beinen.... Nachtschicht und dann heut morgen gleich loslgelegt mit.... Zimmer meiner Tochter renovieren ... Sommerreifen aufs Auto.... Internetgeschichte läuft auch wieder...also alles gegeben heut aber Jetzt bin ich einfach nur noch platt!!!
Deshalb... Heut kein link und auch keine stütze mehr....
Gute nacht
MfG


----------



## Berrrnd (29. März 2011)

leichte sattelstütze: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/KEIL-Carbon-Satt...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3365dbd2de

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Sattelstuetzen/3T-Doric-Ltd-Sattelstuetze.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> leichte sattelstütze:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/KEIL-Carbon-Satt...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3365dbd2de
> 
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Sattelstuetzen/3T-Doric-Ltd-Sattelstuetze.html



Moin
danke dir ..... Ich hab mir nun allerdings schon eine von Tune bestellt.
irgendwie vertrau ich dem Ding am meisten.
40cm ist ja nicht grad kurz und ich nicht grad leicht......
Ich hoffe sie ist morgen oder Donnerstag hier.
Dann brauch ich noch schnellspanner! Haste da ne Idee ? Rot wär nicht schlecht.
MfG


----------



## kris. (29. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich noch schnellspanner! Haste da ne Idee ? Rot wär nicht schlecht.
> MfG



Hmmm, Tune?!


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2011)

Ist Morgen jemand gegen Mittag in der Mindener Innenstadt?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. März 2011)

warum?


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2011)

Wir haben Morgen die theoretische Zwischenprüfung am Leo-Sympher. Ich gehe dann mit Kollegen gegen 11 im Alex frühstücken. Das Spicy liegt im Kofferraum (seit Gestern wieder fit ) und wird dann da die Treppe am Platz (die an der Kirche) runtergejagt. 
Vielleicht möchte ja jemand mit runter oder kann mir ein paar lustige Stellen (in der Stadt) zeigen


----------



## Berrrnd (29. März 2011)

dann pass auf dass dich die grün-weißen nicht erwischen.


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2011)

Sind die so pinibel bei euch? 
In Lübbecke haben sie mich einmal die Treppe bei InterSport fahren sehen, haben nur groß geschaut 
Bisher hatte ich nur Probleme beim freihändig fahren und mit Kopfhöhrer ...


----------



## Peter88 (29. März 2011)

..bei powerslide endet auch eine recht lange steile treppe


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2011)

ja sowas meine ich! wenn da jemand noch mehr weiß


----------



## Saschka88 (30. März 2011)

Jens ich bin jeden tag mittag in der Mindener Innenstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (30. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmmm, Tune?!



Hmm....hab ich auch schon mal dran gedacht...


----------



## kris. (30. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hmm....hab ich auch schon mal dran gedacht...


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Also ein Problem mit den Blauen hatte ich nicht - aber die Cafebesitzer an der Martinigasse sind ja mal verklemmt .. Hab meinen Kübel hochgetragen und sofort kam er rausgehoppelt um mich lautstark drauf hinzuweisen dann man hier nicht runterfahren solle .. ruhig und freundlich hätte es auch getan, zudem habe ich mein rad ja nur hochgetragen ...

Sonst sind fast alle Treppen am Ende leider uneinsichtig, sodass man eine Person zum absichern bräuchte damit man es laufen lassen kann.


----------



## kris. (30. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ... sind fast alle Treppen am Ende leider *uneinsichtig*...


 
Du sollst ja mit der Treppe auch nicht diskutieren!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Ha ha du Vogel du!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Spezis ... was kostet ne Lefty Speed DLR2 mit 80m Federweg für 29" Bikes neu?
Schätzungen reichen auch.

Danke


----------



## poekelz (30. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Also ein Problem mit den Blauen hatte ich nicht - aber die Cafebesitzer an der Martinigasse sind ja mal verklemmt .. Hab meinen Kübel hochgetragen und sofort kam er rausgehoppelt um mich lautstark drauf hinzuweisen dann man hier nicht runterfahren solle .. ruhig und freundlich hätte es auch getan, zudem habe ich mein rad ja nur hochgetragen ...
> 
> Sonst sind fast alle Treppen am Ende leider uneinsichtig, sodass man eine Person zum absichern bräuchte damit man es laufen lassen kann.



Fahrt doch lieber im Wald - dann hält der Bock auch länger


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Bam, in die Wunde!


----------



## kris. (31. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich noch Schnellspanner! Rot wär nicht schlecht.
> MfG


 
Zwar nicht rot, aber leicht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/364794/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (31. März 2011)

Kennt jemand von euch in der gegen von Bergisch Gladbach oder Dortmund ein paar richtig gute Abfahrten ?


----------



## poekelz (31. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich noch Schnellspanner! Rot wär nicht schlecht.
> MfG



*tune, was sont?!*

Je nach Budget DC16+17 oder die U20 - leichter geht´s nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2011)

die u20 sollen etwas windig sein.


----------



## kris. (31. März 2011)

*verschoben durch Admin*



OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt den 6. Platten auf unter 100km.


 
Dude! Was oder wie fährst Du denn? 
Steckt was im Mantel oder kommt ne Speiche durchs Felgenband?


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

*verschoben durch Admin*

Hi,
wird jetzt etwas OT, aber notfalls muß der Chefe eben verschieben 
Hattest du die Löcher immer an der gleichen Stelle? Und immer den Schlauch geflickt? Ich frage, weil bei meinem Zesty waren sehr dünne und leichte Schläuche im original drin. Hutchinsons mit 110gramm. Die dann kombiniert mit dem 2,4er Reifen vorn fand ich schon grenzwertig. 

LG,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. März 2011)

*verschoben durch Admin*


Hey, 

also erst mal, ich bin bloß nicht Cheffe!!! =D
Ich habe zum Beispiel auch wie angekündigt ab dieser Woche wieder (fast) jeden Samstag bis meist 14:00 Uni, sodass es bei ner Willingen Tour oder auch der ein oder anderen Tagestour auch hier und da nicht klappen könnte bei mir.
Andererseits wird ja auch nicht jede Tour Samstags sein, aber wenn hier jemand den Guide macht, dann steht die Tour und ich werde selbstverständlich auch eine Mail über den Verteiler (26 Kontakte) rausschicken.

Zu meinem Reifenproblem:
Es ist/war absolut nichts zu sehen. Der Schlauch ging aber immer an der gleichen Stelle kaputt, nämlich DIREKT am Ventil. Mutter nicht sehr festgezogen - check , neues Felgenband am Dienstag - check, Mantel geprüft - check, Loch für das Ventil überprüft auf scharfe Kante etc - check. Achja und die Schläuche waren immer Schwalbe SV 14 (oder 13?!?! jedenfalls die richtigen ;-) ), die ganz normalen, weder FR noch light.
Der Händler meines Vertrauens scheint mich allerdings Freitag doch noch irgendwie dazwischen schieben zu können, wie lange das dauert kann ich aber noch nicht sagen, da ich bei der Gelegenheit auch an neue Schalttrigger denke und die gute Kiste auch mal ordentlich durchgecheckt werden müsste an den Bremsen, Schaltung etc... 

Mein Händler konnte allerdings auch nichts verdächtiges an der Felge erkennen als ich sie ihm mal für 5 Minuten unter die Nase gehalten habe. Einzig das Felgenband hatte eine kleine Unregelmäßigkeit, sodass ich ein neues bekommen habe. Das hatte sich dann aber nach 8km Teuto erledigt. 

Beste Grüße,
Fabian

PS: Achja bikefreie Zeit entfällt vielleicht auch, da mir mein Vater Freitag sein altes nicht mehr gebrauchtes Marin Hardtail mit nach Bi mitbringt. Ich kämpfe noch dafür dass ichs behalten darf, da er mit seinem Cross Bike und einem Tourenfahrrad eigentlich versorgt ist und das Marin nur zum Gassi gehen/fahren mit dem Hund benutzt.
Ich wollts gerne haben da ein paar Freunde von mir, die eigentlich nicht MTB fahren mal Lust auf einen kleinen Ritt durch den Teuto hätten.
Wenn ichs habe, stelle ich es mal vor im "Zeigt eure Bikes OWL" Fred. Ich kann nämlich gar nicht einschätzen ob und wie gut das Teil ist. Baujahr tippe ich so auf 98' oder 99'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. März 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Zu meinem Reifenproblem:
> Es ist/war absolut nichts zu sehen. Der Schlauch ging aber immer an der gleichen Stelle kaputt, nämlich DIREKT am Ventil. Mutter nicht sehr festgezogen - check , neues Felgenband am Dienstag - check, Mantel geprüft - check, Loch für das Ventil überprüft auf scharfe Kante etc - check. Achja und die Schläuche waren immer Schwalbe SV 14 (oder 13?!?! jedenfalls die richtigen ;-) ), die ganz normalen, weder FR noch light....


 
Cheffe = Jens, die Forums-Fee.  Deswegen geht es jetzt auch hier weiter..

Hast Du schon versucht Mantel und Schlauch mal ordentlich mit Puder zu versorgen? Vielleicht klebt der Schlauch ja nur recht gut am Mantel, dann kann auch ein nicht festgeschraubtes Ventil nicht mehr helfen...


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

*verschoben durch Admin*


Hi
mit Chefe mein ich den Moderator Jens, weil das hier ja nicht mehr so ganz Tourentreffthema ist. 
Immer am Ventil klingt nach wandernden Reifen. Mal mit Talkum probieren, ansonsten hilft wahrscheinlich nur nen neuer Reifen.

LG,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. März 2011)

*verschoben durch Admin*


Könnte passen, dann würde das Ventil seitlich weggedrückt werden und ein kleiner Schnitt entsteht. 
Aber warum wandert ein Reifen? Liegt es am Reifen oder an der Felge, sodass ein neuer Reifen genauso wandern würde?

Au ja, wir haben Jens hier glaub ich ganz schön Arbeit geschaffen. =D
Sorry! ;-)


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

Oh,
im Tourentreff habe ich grad fast das gleiche geschrieben 

LG,
slang


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

*verschoben durch Admin*


Ich mach mal im Stammtisch weiter


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

"Könnte passen, dann würde das Ventil seitlich weggedrückt werden und ein kleiner Schnitt entsteht.
Aber warum wandert ein Reifen? Liegt es am Reifen oder an der Felge, sodass ein neuer Reifen genauso wandern würde?"

Fertigungstoleranzen?? Keine Ahnung. Die Original-Contis sind ja die ganz einfachen, zwar faltbar aber eben aus Fernost.
Welchen Druck fährst du denn?


slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. März 2011)

Hatte meist ziemlich genau 2 bar drauf. 
Auch schon mal 1.8 und auch schon mal 2.2 probiert, hatte ja in letzter Zeit genug Gelegenheit mal was neues zu probieren beim Pumpen. =D

Achja wiege etwa 90kg.

Naja ab morgen ist der Profi dran. Regt mich nur gerade etwas auf dass ich das mit dem wanderndem Reifen nicht selbst mal gecheckt habe mittels kleiner Markierung an Reifen und Felge...


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. März 2011)

Hey Kris, 

hab deinen Beitrag etwas übersehen.
Habe ich leider nicht versucht. 

Also ich berichte mal wenn mein Bike wieder fertig ist, wird wohl auch ein paar kleine Änderungen geben!


----------



## poekelz (31. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> die u20 sollen etwas windig sein.



Rückenwind, weil so leicht!?


----------



## chucki_bo (31. März 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> *tune, was sont?!*
> 
> Je nach Budget DC16+17 oder die U20 - leichter geht´s nicht



Genau - Schnellspanner für 170 Kracher... 

Wenn ihr alle nicht wisst wohin mit der Kohle, ich bau extra noch nen Keller da kann alles rein.... 170 Euro gibts doch wohl nicht  

chucki_bo,
der jetzt mal nen Euro ins Sparschwein wirft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. März 2011)

Es kann sowohl an der Felge als auch am Reifen oder an der Kombination von beiden liegen. Ich habe meine Contis ordentlich gepulvert (Conti selber macht das ja nicht, die kleben wie sau von innen) und die innere Felgenflanke mit etwas Schmirgelpapier angerauht um das Wandern zu unterbinden. Bisher funktioniert es. Bei manchen Felge/Reifen-Kombis tritt das Wandern gar nicht auf, bei anderen ist es nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Der Reifen arbeitet nunmal auf der Felge, beim Bremsen kommt Zug drauf, der Reifen bewegt sich minimal weiter wenn er kann, das ganze ein paar mal und schon hast Du nen feinen Ventilabriss...

So manch einer hat auch schon den Reifen vor lauter Verzweifelung auf einer Seite mit etwas Kleber an der Felge festgepappt. Muss man sich bei einer Panne nur an die richtige Seite erinnern!


----------



## slang (31. März 2011)

Also immer schön gleichmäßig fahren und Finger weg vone Bremsen 

An meinem Crossrides wandert nichts, und da du das Problem am HR ja nicht hast, würde ichs mal auf den Reifen schieben. 
Ich puder allerdings auch gerne 

slang
PS: im schlimmsten Fall, Schlauch raus und Reifen mit Bauschaum füllen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. März 2011)

=D Sehr schön =D

Hmm also ich bin kein Conti Anhänger, die Mountain King waren halt drauf und ich bin/ war mit zufrieden. Die Kritiken sind auch gut und wenn die Dinger von innen etwas mehr pecken als andere und das mit Pulver in den Griff zu bekommen wäre, wäre es ja kein Problem. 

Ansonsten hätte ich aber auch nichts dagegen mal Nobby Nics zu testen, hatte ich noch nie drunter.


----------



## kris. (31. März 2011)

Der NN am VR war bloss noch zu gut zum tauschen!


----------



## chucki_bo (31. März 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ansonsten hätte ich aber auch nichts dagegen mal Nobby Nics zu testen, hatte ich noch nie drunter.



Ich bin eigentlich ein NN Fan. Aber seitdem ich einen Mix aus Maxxis Advantage (VR) und NN (HR) fahre, gibts sicher vorne keinen NN mehr.

Wenn der NN nur leicht über den Punkt ist, dann baut er gar fürchterlich ab. Hinten ist das erst noch kein Problem, vorne hats mich bei Nässe mehrfach ins OFF gehauen, weil sich so gar nicht mehr die Spur halten ließ. 

Der Maxxis ist (bis jetzt) der BESTE Reifen fürs VR den ich hatte ... 

Und bevor jmd. mit Laufwiderstand kommt ... einen Unterschied merkt niemand, außer dem Teststand der BIKE-Zeitung.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (31. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Genau - Schnellspanner für 170 Kracher...
> 
> Wenn ihr alle nicht wisst wohin mit der Kohle, ich bau extra noch nen Keller da kann alles rein.... 170 Euro gibts doch wohl nicht
> 
> ...



Er will doch unter 9kg kommen und dann muss man schon mal über seinen Schatten springen und einen Kilopreis von 8500 (ich hoffe ich hab richtig gerechnet) in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## kris. (31. März 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Und bevor jmd. mit Laufwiderstand kommt ... einen Unterschied merkt niemand, außer dem Teststand der BIKE-Zeitung.



Wenn die einen Unterschied bemängeln liegt das vermutlich an der großformatigen Anzeige direkt neben dem Artikel...


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2011)

*Putz Putz*


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. März 2011)

Sehr gut Jens!  
Du bist wahrlich der beste Moderator, den wir im gesamten OWL Forum je hatten. 

Soo also mein Bike ist jetzt beim Händler.
Es gibt XT Trigger (statt Deore), neue Griffe dran und einen Carbon Lenker (Truvativ Noir, den ein Kumpel noch Zuhause rumliegen hatte und unbenutzt ist). Dazu eine kleine Inspektion plus Talcum fürs Vorderrad, sodass ich hoffentlich fit für den Sommer bin.

NN und Maxxis würde ich auch mal gerne testen, mal sehen vielleicht mal im Sommer. Hatte vorher (standardmäßig) hinten einen Conti Race King und will jetzt erstmal über längere Zeit sehen ob sich der Mountain King hinten auch lohnt. 

VG Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2011)

in Bezig auf den Bilderthread:

Ich wäre für den See - da könnte man bestimmt gute Fotos machen


----------



## Saschka88 (1. April 2011)

Ich ziehe mal meinen Beitrag ausm Bilderthread rüber



Saschka88 schrieb:


> Da ihr Jungs euch deutlich besser in der Umgebung auskennt was Trails angeht würde ich sagen ihr schlagt was vor und dann treffen wir uns Samstag vormittag oder Sonntag vormittag.
> 
> 
> Eine bitte aber noch.
> ...


 


Ich hätte Sonntag vormittag Zeit.
Muss aber spätestens um 13:30 in den Süden aufbrechen


*Edit
Hab eben gesehen, dass der Bikepark in Bad Wildbad morgen seine Pforten öffnet.

Man könnte doch Sonntag früh dort runter und Spaß haben.
Ich werde nur fotografieren und wer Lust hat mietet sich dort ein Bike.
Wird dann ein bißchen mehr kosten, aber wenn wir das Auto voll kriegen sind die Spritkosten nicht so hoch.

Ich würde dann fahren könnte aber von keinem das Bike mitnehmen, weil eine C-Klasse dafür nicht gebaut wurde 



Hätte da jemand Lust zu ?
Bei Interesse per PN melden


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. April 2011)

Hi,

hast du eine Vorstellung was da los ist wenn die morgen Saisoneröffnung haben?!

Selbst wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich morgen sicher nicht dort hin fahren


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2011)

so ist's 
Sonntag an den See?

bin erstmal weg ...


----------



## gooni11 (1. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Er will doch unter 9kg kommen und dann muss man schon mal über seinen Schatten springen und einen Kilopreis von 8500 (ich hoffe ich hab richtig gerechnet) in Kauf nehmen.



Wo du recht hast hast du recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (1. April 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du eine Vorstellung was da los ist wenn die morgen Saisoneröffnung haben?!
> 
> Selbst wenn ich Zeit hätte würde ich morgen sicher nicht dort hin fahren




zum Fotografieren eigentlich optimal zum fahren eher nicht


----------



## slang (2. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich ein NN Fan. Aber seitdem ich einen Mix aus Maxxis Advantage (VR) und NN (HR) fahre, gibts sicher vorne keinen NN mehr.
> 
> Wenn der NN nur leicht über den Punkt ist, dann baut er gar fürchterlich ab. Hinten ist das erst noch kein Problem, vorne hats mich bei Nässe mehrfach ins OFF gehauen, weil sich so gar nicht mehr die Spur halten ließ.



Hast du den NN am HR eigentlich entgegen der angegebenen Laufrichtung? Weil er ja eigentlich nen VR-Reifen ist, oder?

LG,
slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> danke dir ..... Ich hab mir nun allerdings schon eine von Tune bestellt.
> irgendwie vertrau ich dem Ding am meisten.
> 40cm ist ja nicht grad kurz und ich nicht grad leicht......
> ...



Ich hätte Dir ne Schmolke TLO Stütze und nen AX Lightness ax1000 Sattel empfohlen. Zusammen 154g!!! ... und für den "kleinen Geldbeutel"! ;-)


----------



## Sumsemann (3. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dir ne Schmolke TLO Stütze und nen AX Lightness ax1000 Sattel empfohlen. Zusammen 154g!!! ... und für den "kleinen Geldbeutel"! ;-)



Also, da ich Angelo (Gooni) auf über 90 Kilo schätze halte ich die Tune schon für grenzwertig. Leichter sollte es auf keinen Fall sein.

Insbesondere Sattelstütze und Lenker wollen wohl überlegt sein...


----------



## kris. (3. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hast du den NN am HR eigentlich entgegen der angegebenen Laufrichtung? Weil er ja eigentlich nen VR-Reifen ist, oder?
> 
> LG,
> slang



Der NN ist ein VR oder HR, je nachdem. Laufrichtungsanzeige ist auf der Flanke angebracht.


----------



## poekelz (3. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also, da ich Angelo (Gooni) auf über 90 Kilo schätze halte ich die Tune schon für grenzwertig. Leichter sollte es auf keinen Fall sein.
> 
> Insbesondere Sattelstütze und Lenker wollen wohl überlegt sein...



Das ist für ne Tune kein Problem, mein Cousin wiegt 110kg und fährt genau deshalb ne Tune in 400er Länge auf nem Hardtail.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Der NN ist ein VR oder HR, je nachdem. Laufrichtungsanzeige ist auf der Flanke angebracht.



Ich hätte es nicht schöner sagen können


----------



## kris. (3. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hätte es nicht schöner sagen können



Erster!


----------



## discordius (3. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> *Jaja, die nette Holzbrücke. *
> 
> Ich warte nur drauf, dass die mal ganz wegbricht.
> 
> ...



Das scheint ja nun der Fall zu sein, das Ding nun etwas löcherig und daher nicht mehr wirklich befahrbar.


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2011)

Im Ernst? Gute das ich da Heute mit Malte nicht drüber gefahren bin 
Da sollte man mal etwas gegen tun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (3. April 2011)

Jupp, der Brücke am Barretrail fehlen in der Mitte einige Planken. Da ist jetzt eine Lücke von ca. 1 Meter.


----------



## gooni11 (3. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also, da ich Angelo (Gooni) auf über 90 Kilo schätze halte ich die Tune schon für grenzwertig. Leichter sollte es auf keinen Fall sein.
> 
> Insbesondere Sattelstütze und Lenker wollen wohl überlegt sein...



na... Na.....   86kg ja !


----------



## gooni11 (3. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Das ist für ne Tune kein Problem, mein Cousin wiegt 110kg und fährt genau deshalb ne Tune in 400er Länge auf nem Hardtail.



Genau so ist es... Deshalb hab ich auch Tune genommen.

Wenn ich an meinen Speedneedle denke.... Ich glaub jeder andere Sattel wäre schon auseinandergebrochen!
Mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> na... Na.....   86kg ja !



er meinte bestimmt in voller montur.


----------



## gooni11 (4. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> er meinte bestimmt in voller montur.



Dann sind es 89,5


----------



## kris. (4. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann sind es 89,5


 
Ganz schön schwere Schuhe. Beton?!


----------



## gooni11 (4. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ganz schön schwere Schuhe. Beton?!



Äh Nee.. Ist so ne Art Springerstiefel .


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

Moin!

Kurze Frage in den Raum: Ist ein Preis von 60â¬ fÃ¼r nen Shimano XT Press-Fit-Lager und Einbau in Ordnung?


Danke & LG

Jens


----------



## Sumsemann (4. April 2011)

na Toll, und ich bringe morgens (getunt = nackt, aa und pipi gemacht) immer noch 92 Kilo auf die Wage 

Kein Wunder das Angelo letzte Woche schneller am Berg war!!!

Scheiss Schwerkraft
...macht mich Langsam
...ruiniert die Titten meiner Frau
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. April 2011)

... sorgt dafür das man auf die Fresse fällt.


----------



## Zearom (4. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ... sorgt dafür das man auf die Fresse fällt.



*hält sich seine geprellte Rippe*

Die "olle Hupe" von Newton hätte man damals echt verbrennen sollen, bevor ihm der Apfel auf seine Weiche Birne gefallen ist


----------



## slang (4. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Kurze Frage in den Raum: Ist ein Preis von 60 für nen Shimano XT Press-Fit-Lager und Einbau in Ordnung?
> 
> ...



Geschenkt ist es nicht. Das Lager liegt doch etwa so bei 20, 40 für den Einbau find ich schon viel. Hast du das alte Lager schon raus, spart Mechanikerzeit.

slang


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

Nein das habe ich nicht raus, habe fast 2 linke HÃ¤nde ... Lager bekommen die im Laden fÃ¼r knap Ã¼ber 30â¬  Internetpreise sind fÃ¼r den normalen HÃ¤ndler einfach nicht machbar - kann ich schon gut verstehen.


----------



## slang (4. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nein das habe ich nicht raus, habe fast 2 linke Hände ...



Wie haste du denn dann dein Spicy auseinander bekommen bzw später wieder zusammen, mit nem Hammer?  

Okay, hab nur nach I-net preis geguckt. 
Mit Ausbau geht der Preis mE schon in Ordnung.

slang


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

Nein da war ein Drehmomentschlüssel gut und hilfreich 
So schlimm ist's ja nicht aber bei einpressen, da lass ich wohl besser die Finger von 

Danke an dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nein das habe ich nicht raus, habe fast 2 linke Hände ...


 
Genetische Insuffizienz muss bestraft werden! 

Preis passt für´s Komplettpaket.


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

Ich geb es an meine Eltern weiter 
Lager ist bestellt hoffentlich kommt das knartschen im Antritt daher. Sonst müssen noch neue Dämpferbuchsen für vorne kommen und dann sollte es behoben sein. Wenn nicht kommt das Spicy weg.


----------



## slang (4. April 2011)

Jetzt wissen wir auch, warum du die ergon-griffe gleich wieder abgebaut hast. Du brauchst zwei "Linkshänder Griffe"


----------



## kris. (4. April 2011)

Mönsch Jens, da hättste doch den rechten Griff auch einfach umdrehen können!


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

Ihr könnt mich mal - alle Beide 

by the way: die Ergon's sind noch montiert!  Jetzt kommt Bremsenreiniger drunter damit sie sich nicht mehr drehen. die Klemmringe harmonieren nicht mit meinem Lenker ...

Und jaaa es ist der richtige Durchmesser


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

Auch für euch interessant, kommt *JETZT!*



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hi,TV-Tip Mountain-Bike-Parcours in Bielefeld
> Mountainbiker; Rechte: WDR
> 
> "Gemütlich durch die Region zu radeln ist nichts für Thomas Bruning und seine Freunde. Sie lieben den Nervenkitzel. Auf ihren Mountainbikes jagen die Extremsportler durch die Wälder rund um Bielefeld. Dafür  haben sie sich einen eigenen Parcours mit Sprungschanzen und  Steilkurven gebaut. Wir begleiten die Mountainbiker bei einer ihrer  Touren."
> ...


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)

was nen bericht ... wieder mal tld-fanboys .. einer nach dem nächsten 

ich wusste aber gar nicht das es in Bielefeld ne geduldete DH-Strecke gibt ... super Sache


----------



## Mountain77 (4. April 2011)

Netter Bericht. Endlich mal ohne jemand der sich beschwert und die Jungs hatten Spaß.


----------



## RolfK (4. April 2011)

Wohl war


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (4. April 2011)

Für alle dies verpasst haben, ab morgen ist die Folge auch in der Mediathek zu finden:
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/re...pe=sendung&rankingvalue=Lokalzeit+OWL+aktuell


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2011)

geil, ich mach extremsport.


----------



## RolfK (4. April 2011)

Und da sach noch einer, im TV kann man nix lernen


----------



## poekelz (4. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> geil, ich mach extremsport.



Nene,  du fährst bergauf, die meinten nur die andere Richtung


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (4. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> na Toll, und ich bringe morgens (getunt = nackt, aa und pipi gemacht) immer noch 92 Kilo auf die Wage
> 
> Kein Wunder das Angelo letzte Woche schneller am Berg war!!!
> 
> ...



Ohne Worte.....  

Kann man sie nicht mit tüddelband wieder hochbinden?

MfG


----------



## kris. (5. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nene, du fährst bergauf, die meinten nur die andere Richtung


 
Heisst das bergauf ist für Pussys? Shit!


----------



## slang (5. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nene,  du fährst bergauf, die meinten nur die andere Richtung



Wenn er das mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit macht, könnte man es aber auch als "extrem" bezeichnen


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. April 2011)

Hab gelesen das am Wochenende im Ravensberger Park die BIKE 2011 stattfindet. War da schon mal jemand von euch oder findet die Veranstaltung zum ersten mal statt? 

Interessant sollte es in jedem Fall werden, zumal Bielefeld früher mal die Fahrradhochburg war und immer noch eine nicht ganz unwichtige Rolle spielt. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hab gelesen das am Wochenende im Ravensberger Park die BIKE 2011 stattfindet. War da schon mal jemand von euch oder findet die Veranstaltung zum ersten mal statt?
> 
> Interessant sollte es in jedem Fall werden, zumal Bielefeld früher mal die Fahrradhochburg war und immer noch eine nicht ganz unwichtige Rolle spielt.
> 
> ...



Moin Waldi
Wo hast du das gelesen?
Was ist Bike 2011 ... Moment.. Ich google mal grad.


----------



## gooni11 (5. April 2011)

Hab was gefunden.... Ist wohl das erste mal wegen 125 Jahre Fahrradstadt Bielefeld oder so.
Ich denk wenn Wetter ist und ich eh unterwegs bin werd ich mal vorbeischneien.
Oder wir verabreden uns dort .... Aufn Bierchen..... Geht auch.
MfG


----------



## slang (6. April 2011)

Hi,
nee, ist nicht das erste mal, jetzt nur unter anderen Namen.
Hieß früher " Fahrrad und Outdoortag" und gibts schon seit einigen Jahren.
Seit letztem Jahr im Ravensberger Park, früher wars immer am Obernsee.
Ist so ne Art Mini-Messe für Radler- und Outdoorfans.
Ich fand die 2 oder 3 mal die ich da war ganz nett, bissel plaudern, Räder begucken, Wurst essen, Bierchen trinken; ist aber jetzt nicht ein  Ganztagesprogramm.

http://www.hebie.de/

http://bike2011.de/#veranstaltung

LG,
slang


----------



## Sumsemann (6. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Oder wir verabreden uns dort .... Aufn Bierchen..... Geht auch.
> MfG



So werd ich auf alle Fälle wieder biken, Sa gehe ich morgens erst pumpen aber ab Mittag hätt ich Zeit.

Können gerne nen Treffpunkt und ne Zeit ausmachen und dann zu Mehreren drüber schlürn...


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ... Sa gehe ich morgens erst pumpen aber ab Mittag hätt ich Zeit.



Kauf dir mal vernünftige Schläuche/Reifen! ... dann musste auch nicht immer so viel pumpen!


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2011)

Einfach quer in die Runde:

_
Falls die Kraft fehlt,

träume von Staub,
träume von Sonne,
träume von Höhenmetern,
träume von Rädern,
träume von Integralhelmen,
träume von Kuhlen im Trail.

Träume von Lebensenergie!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (6. April 2011)

???


----------



## Peter88 (6. April 2011)

lass ihn..
..wahrscheinlich ist er wieder aufgrund eines nicht verfügbaren verschleißteil seiner französen auf bike entzug


----------



## Sgt.Green (6. April 2011)

Ja was soll uns das jetzt sagen.....


----------



## kris. (6. April 2011)

Die kleinen Französinnen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren!


----------



## gooni11 (6. April 2011)

Und ich hab's ihm noch gesagt.... Erst die blauen Pillen dann die grünen und nicht umgekehrt! Das hat er nun davon.
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2011)

Ach Mensch ihr könnt mich mal 
Poesie-Allergiker^^ Nein, war langeweile und Sonnenschein im Gesicht.

War's denn so schlimm?
War ich in den letzten Wochen so anstrengend? 
Dann sagt's mir bitte.


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

Na ja,
beim lyrischen hat deine Hand, den Daumen auch irgendwie auf der falschen Seite.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. April 2011)

*Frühling*

Frühling läßt sein blaues Band
Wieder flattern durch die Lüfte
Süße, wohlbekannte Düfte
Streifen ahnungsvoll das Land
Veilchen träumen schon,
Wollen balde kommen
Horch, von fern ein leiser Harfenton!
Frühling, ja du bist's!
Dich hab ich vernommen!

*JEEEEENS, ich fands super... Laß uns nen Lyrik Thread aufmachen. Da gibts bestimmt mächtig was für die Sinne ...*   

... ähm welche Pillen nochmal zuerst und welche danach??

chucki_bo


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

Oh siehst du, 
oh hörst du die Maiglöckchen, 
wie sie klingen....


mein MOUNTAINKING 
wird zum Schweigen,
sie gleich bringen       



unbekannter Autor, weilt schon im Jenseits

"Pillen? Farbe egal, ich nehm alle"


----------



## kris. (7. April 2011)

Die rote Pille. Immer die rote Pille nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Die rote Pille. Immer die rote Pille nehmen!



wie gesagt, Farbe egal, nen Pils und nen Kurzen hinterher, das ist wichtig


----------



## gooni11 (7. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Oh siehst du,
> oh hörst du die Maiglöckchen,
> wie sie klingen....
> 
> ...




Slang..... irgendwie gefällt mir deine Art..... !!!

Die hat so was... goonihaftes . 

wir aollten mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.
mfg


----------



## kris. (7. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> wie gesagt, Farbe egal, *nen Pils und nen Kurzen hinterher*, das ist wichtig


 
Ich glaub Du hast das falsche Benutzerbild. Du brauchst das hier:


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Slang..... irgendwie gefällt mir deine Art..... !!!
> 
> Die hat so was... goonihaftes .
> 
> ...



Gerne,
bin aber kein Eisenbieger, eher Mädchen 



kris schrieb:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ilstrich.svg/152px-Ethanol_Keilstrich.svg.png


Ich setz mich jetzt mal aufs Radl,
Danach denk ich über mein Avatar nach


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2011)

@ slang: Danke fürs Feedback 

@ chucki: Lyric.


----------



## Rischer (7. April 2011)

Ihr seid auch nicht mehr in der Schule...dann wüsstet ihr wie beschissen Lyrik ist


----------



## chucki_bo (7. April 2011)

Mir fällt auch gerade noch was lyrisches ein:

_höeeeem -kurz räuspern :

_*Der Sattel störte Jenseits sehr
beim intensiven Radverkehr ...

*

Geil, chucki_bo, seeeeeehr geil 



*duckundweg*


----------



## poekelz (7. April 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> Ihr seid auch nicht mehr in der Schule...dann wüsstet ihr wie beschissen Lyrik ist



Manche Dinge lernt man eben erst im  Alter zu schätzen ...nen Single Malt gehört z.B. auch dazu


----------



## kris. (7. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> ..nen Single Malt gehört z.B. auch dazu



Jaaaa, der darf auch gerne schon volljährig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> [/U][/I]*Der Sattel störte Jenseits sehr
> beim intensiven Radverkehr ...
> 
> *



Und als er aufstieg vom Asphalte,
das Schwingenlager er sah,
....wie es sich teilte


ducken, nein eingraben und weg...


----------



## kris. (7. April 2011)

nun ist erstmal nichts mit Radverkehr,
den Biker betrübt das ganze sehr...


Nächster..!


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

Ich fürchte der Mod macht das hier bald dicht 

aber einen noch:

der Wheelies so viele gefahren,
jetzt solls sich normal gebaren,
da sagt die Gabel etwas gefrostet:
nö jetzt, eingerostet

slang


----------



## kris. (7. April 2011)

und auch der Dämpfer hinten
kann die Behandlung nicht einfach verwinden
"Du gehst mir auf die Kartusche" er wimmert,
was des Riders Laune deutlich verschlimmert...


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

So jetzt hier, auch mal wieder ernsthaft 
neben den lyrischen Ausarbeitungen war ich auch radeln.
Schöne Aussicht bis Schopketal, da dann nen Downhildchen und wieder zurück bis zur Sparrenburg - da gabs das Absch(l)ussweizen.
Hat mega Spaß gemacht.
Und was habt ihr bei dem schönem Wetter so gemacht? 
Lecker Kniffte iner Mittagspause? 

LG,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (7. April 2011)

Nabend Leute,

Traue mich gar nicht eure atemraubende Sprachkunstwerke zu zerstören, aaaaaber.... =D


Reifenpanne die 271943ste! 

Nachdem ich mein Bike von meinem Händler abgeholt habe, habe ich mich irre auf ein paar Ausfahrten mit neuer XT Schaltung und Lenker gefreut, außerdem wurde meine Felge inspiziert und mit Talcum versehen.

Vorgestern (Hausrunde, nur ca. 14km durch den Teuto) keine Probleme.
Heute dann auf dem Rückweg aus Halle, kurz vor den Serpentinen wieder das Vorderrad. 
Ich hätte echt heulen können... Immer der gleiche Mist =( WIEDER direkt am Ventil...
Wie ätzend auch dass es IMMER dann ist wenn man nur noch nen schönen, flowigen Rückweg bergab hat (bis auf die Serpentinen). 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich weiß nun echt nicht mehr weiter.
Das nimmt mir derzeit echt den ganzen Spaß am Biken...

Ich überlege nun einen neuen Mantel zu kaufen, da mir letzes mal einer von euch gesagt hat es KÖNNTE auch mal am Mantel liegen.
Was meint ihr zu der Idee?
Ich hätte eh mal Lust auf einen NN vorne, andererseits funtkioniert der Mountain King hinten ja auch und letzte Saison hatte ich vorne keine Probleme.
Ansonsten könnte ich das Bike wieder in die Werkstatt bringen, was dann wieder ein bikefreies WE mit sich bringt, mal wieder meinen Geldbeutel schmälert und ja langsam auch keine Lösung mehr ist.

Helft mir!!! :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. April 2011)

verschiebt sich der reifen auf der felge und reisst dann das ventil ab?


----------



## gooni11 (7. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So jetzt hier, auch mal wieder ernsthaft
> neben den lyrischen Ausarbeitungen war ich auch radeln.
> Schöne Aussicht bis Schopketal, da dann nen Downhildchen und wieder zurück bis zur Sparrenburg - da gabs das Absch(l)ussweizen.
> Hat mega Spaß gemacht.
> ...


Frag noch son'n bisschen..... duuuuuu.... ich war arbeiten bis grad. hatte Spätschicht.
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (7. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> verschiebt sich der reifen auf der felge und reisst dann das ventil ab?



was'n mit dir... das reimt sich gar nicht...


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Frag noch son'n bisschen..... duuuuuu.... ich war arbeiten bis grad. hatte Spätschicht.
> mfg



Und, die Stulle iner Pause war lecker?
Siehste, haste doch auch nen schönen Tag gehabt 
Ich bin jetzt mal weg


----------



## slang (7. April 2011)

Fabian,
hol dir nen neuen Reifen.
ob MK oder NN ist doch Wurst, solange es ein 2,4er ist 
Felge ist ja gecheckt
Felgenband auch, oder?
Ventilloch an der Felge ist auch nicht scharfkantig?
Ohne es gesehen zu haben, ich tippe darauf, dass irgendwo der Kevlar-Draht im Reifen rissig ist. 

LG,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. April 2011)

K_star, ich hatte den Mantel vorher nicht gekennzeichnet, da ich dachte das Problem ist jetzt weg.


Stefan, genau das werde ich tun.
Habe mal ein bisschen gegooglet. Anscheinend tritt das gleiche Problem fast immer in Verbindung mit Conti und Mavic Felge auf.
Bei Conti soll der Supersonic wohl besser gehen, da er eine verbesserte Gummimischung hat und - was nicht unbedingt was heißen soll - in D. produziert wird.

Ich werde/will aber mal einen NN ausprobieren! =)

Danke und bis dann!


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

Ich hab den NN beim Zesty am HR und beim Cube am VR.
Ich finde, dass es ein guter Reifen ist.


----------



## chucki_bo (8. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ohne es gesehen zu haben, ich tippe darauf, dass irgendwo der Kevlar-Draht im Reifen rissig ist.
> 
> LG,
> slang



Ich glaube eher nicht. Das würde doch bedeuten, dass der Reifen nach dem Schlauchwechsel immer wieder exakt gleich auf der Felge sitzen muss, um den Defekt am Ventil zu verursachen.

Ich denke eher, dass es mit der Felge zu tun hat. Vermutlich eine scharfe Stelle
am Ventil-Loch. Wenn Du dann mal richtig bremst, schiebt alles ein wenig und irgendwann ist der Schlauch halt hin....

Ich würde den richtigen Sitz des Reifens checken, den Bereich um das Loch zusätzlich zum Felgenband tapen und zunächst keinen neuen Reifen kaufen - es sei denn, Du willst eh nen neuen...

Noch ne Frage: Fährst Du irgendeinen "ungesunden" Druck im Reifen?? Also deutlich unter 2 oder über 3,5 bar ???

chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (8. April 2011)

In der Focus IG wunderte sich neulich auch jemand über viele Plattfüße. Aber der fuhr auch 4,0 bar...


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. April 2011)

Nee fahre 2,1 meist so, wiege allerdings auch 90kg.

Scharfe Kante am Ventilloch konnte ich nicht feststellen. Tapen wäre ne Idee, aber ein bisschen hab ich mich jetzt auch auf die Idee Mavic + Conti = Schaden versteift, da man es echt überall liest.

Wundert mich dann nur dass ich speziell von Zesty Fahrern (eben diese Kombi beim 314) noch nichts derartiges gehört habe.
Na warte mal ab, Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher nicht. Das würde doch bedeuten, dass der Reifen nach dem Schlauchwechsel immer wieder exakt gleich auf der Felge sitzen muss, um den Defekt am Ventil zu verursachen.
> 
> 
> 
> chucki_bo



Na ja, wenn der Draht, auch im Faltreifen ist ja so ne Art Draht drin, gelängt oder gerissen, oder einfach nicht Maßhaltig produziert ist, könnte das ja dazu führen, dass der Reifen schneller wandert. 

Und ritze ratze, voller Tücke,
ist am Ventil dann schnell ne Lücke 

@ Fabian 
Wenn das noch der Reifen von der Erstausstattung ist, ab inne Tonne damit. Das sind Contis der einfachsten Ausführung, fast schon nen Wunder dass die faltbar sind. 
Aber wo liest man den von Conti/Mavic Problemen?
Meine laufen jetzt seit  einem Jahr auf Crossrides und Mavic 321er, bisher hatte ich nur zwei ganz normale Platten.

LG,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. April 2011)

Google mal nach Reifen wandert auf Felge oder so ähnlich.
Hatte Links auf IBC und ein weiteres MTB Forum. Sehr oft gab es Probleme bei der Kombi Mavic - Conti. Fiel schon ziemlich auf...

Allerdings ist es vorne tatsächlich der Schlappen von der Erstbestückung. Hinten habe ich schon gewechselt.
Du hast dir also für vorne einen neuen Conti MK gekauft?!

Nun das erklärt dann auch wieder einiges...


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

Aber noch was ganz anderes,
dieses kleine Kunstoffteil, dass das Ventilloch von AV auf SV reduziert, das hast du aber drin, oder?


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Du hast dir also für vorne einen neuen Conti MK gekauft?!
> 
> Nun das erklärt dann auch wieder einiges...



Ne, ne. Ich hab noch die originalen, das ist ja das Schlimme. Weil die so ne harte Gummimischung haben brauchts ewig bis die abgefahren sind. Der MK hat ca. 1500km runter und bisher kein Zeichen von Verschleiß.
Ich schmeiß ja nicht nen fahrbaren Reifen weg, das empfehle ich nur andern 
Vom Cube hab ich auch noch zwei billige Schwalbe Performance Teile rumliegen, vielleicht spende ich die mal der Recyclingbörse. 
Den RK ziehe ich die Tage mal aufs Stadtschlamperl, aber die anderen sind dafür zu breit.

slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. April 2011)

Hmm nee sowas hab ich nicht. Wurd mir bei Radstand allerdings auch nicht draufgemacht. Die Felge ist doch für SV Ventil gedacht!


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

Ich denke, wir haben dein Problem gerade gefunden. 
Soweit ich weiß, werden alle Mavic-MTB-Felgen mit 8,5mm Ventillöchern für AV gebaut, und man bekommt da so ein kleines Reduzierstück mit dazu um auf 6,5 zu kommen. 
Meße die Löcher doch mal nach. Diese Adapter dürften keine 20 Cent wert sein, aber ohne reißts dir das Ventil ab.

Und wenn du 8,5mm hast gehste zu Micha und ziehst dem die Ohren lang 

slang

Edit: Hat ja auch was Positives, kannst den alten Reifen weiter fahren


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. April 2011)

Na das wärs mal... 

Komisch nur, dass ich sowas hinten auch nicht habe und ich da keine Platten zu beklagen habe. Auch dass ich die gesamte letzte Saison keine Probleme hatte (ok hatte es auch erst im September gekauft, wundert mich).

Beste Grüße!


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

Die Rändelmuttern bei Schwalbe-Schläuchen haben so ne leicht Fase,das sie genau in nen AV-Ventilloch passen. Wenn die Felge nicht zu hoch im Profil ist, reicht das wahrscheinlich auch aus. Die bessere Lösung ist sicherlich mit dem Adapter. Von daher hat der Mechaniker erst mal nichts wirklich falsch gemacht
Zumal ja noch keine 100% Sicherheit besteht, dass es die Ursache ist.
Grad mal geschaut, die Crossride gibts nur mit AV.
Am HR haste halt Glück gehabt, am VR eben weniger
Der VR ist ja dicker, stärkere Bremskräfte, irgenwie so, keine Ahnung. 
Hier im Forum wird ja meist empfohlen, bei 19er Felgen nicht über 2,25" zu gehen. 

slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. April 2011)

Soooo adapter ist und war drin, dachte du meinst was zum draufschrauben. 

Micha hatte so einen fall auch noch nie und schickt jetzt mal den reifen ein. Habe jetzt NN drauf. 

Er meint allerdings auch dass meine 2 bar luftdruck (meist etwas mehr, hatte aber auch mal 1,9) viel zu wenig ist. Er empfiehlt 3 oder spaeter mal ab 2,5. Ist ja ganz anders als das was man hier oder in den bike bravos so liest... Ich vertraue ihm da aber und versuche es so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. April 2011)

Kann schon sein das der MK durch den niedrigen Druck etwas mehr in sich arbeitet als ein Schwalbe das tun würde. Ich meine auch mich zu erinnern das empfohlen wird auf den COntis etwas höhere Drücke zu fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8192501&postcount=78


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8192501&postcount=78



Auch sehr schön 

Hast den NN in 2,25 oder breiter? Tät mich interessieren was die Jungs im Radstand da so empfehlen. Und überhaupt, die sollen da nicht son Quatsch machen, sondern zusehen, dass meine Salsa Sattelklemme endlich ankommt. Das ist wichtig! 

Ich fahr eigentlich alle Reifen mit 2 bar. Wenns Manometer an meiner Pumpe überhaupt richtig funktioniert. Bisher keine Probleme, aber wenn ich noch richtig im Kopp hab, bring ich auch 25Kilo weniger auf die Waage 

LG,
slang


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. April 2011)

Wollte selbst den breiten (2,4?!). War ja standardmaessig so und schadet fuer AM ja nicht... Wuerde aber auch passen meinte er.


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

So, die technischen Fragen sind ja geklärt, also gehts jetzt weiter mit lecker Dosenfleisch. 

Ausgeheckt, auf der heutigen 35km Tour, nach Kammeratsheide, Wappen- und Höfeweg plus Hasenpatt gemischt. Zurück über den Obernsee, Spaß hats gemacht.

die Stimme hebt sich zum Falsett;


Frühling, die Welt erstrahlt
der Lenz mit seinen Reizen prahlt

der Himmel blau, die Sonne lacht
klar, slang hat da ne Tour gemacht


und spät am Tag, ja fast schon Nacht
der goonie den PC an macht

müd sieht er aus, nach langer Schicht
kein Spaß, kein Freud, nur lästig Pflicht

was liest er da, oh, ein Gedicht
lang wirds, und länger sein Gesicht


slang, 
jetzt auf der Flucht, der pöse Wicht


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2011)

sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (8. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So, die technischen Fragen sind ja geklärt, also gehts jetzt weiter mit lecker Dosenfleisch.
> 
> Ausgeheckt, auf der heutigen 35km Tour, nach Kammeratsheide, Wappen- und Höfeweg plus Hasenpatt gemischt. Zurück über den Obernsee, Spaß hats gemacht.
> 
> ...



Moin

Applaus...Applaus... 
du hast mich auf jeden Fall inspiriert....

hört hört wie er noch spricht .. jener  slang der Bösewicht.
doch nach der tour mit goonimaus ,jener auch bekommt applaus?!

so oder so ähnlich...


----------



## gooni11 (8. April 2011)

ich werd morgen mal ne Runde drehen... mehr im Tourdingsthread...


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Applaus...Applaus...
> du hast mich auf jeden Fall inspiriert....
> ...



Jetzt krieg ich angst


----------



## gooni11 (8. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Jetzt krieg ich angst



brauchste nicht..... hast morgen Zeit ? ich dreh ne Runde......


----------



## slang (8. April 2011)

unter der Woche mal frei, am WE dann eben auch mal Schicht 

morgen nicht vor Vier, notfalls auch mit Licht
Wo wohnste? Um Vier Kunsthalle? Oder mach nen Gegenvorschlag


----------



## gooni11 (9. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> unter der Woche mal frei, am WE dann eben auch mal Schicht
> 
> morgen nicht vor Vier, notfalls auch mit Licht
> Wo wohnste? Um Vier Kunsthalle? Oder mach nen Gegenvorschlag



Wie... arbeiten!? JETZT .......

also ich bin jetzt schon so gut wie weg.... 12uhr Segelflugplatz. 
Hmmm.... evt morgen oder im laufe der Woche mal. Hab Frühschicht.
mfg

der gooni gleich ne Runde dreht ..was wohl mit dem Slang nicht geht.
denn gooni hat nun Wochenend ..was Slang wohl nicht sein eigen nennt...


----------



## slang (9. April 2011)

Boah, war das kalt heute, und dieser Wind.
Freiwillig wär ich da nie raus gegangen.




slang


----------



## gooni11 (9. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Boah, war das kalt heute, und dieser Wind.
> Freiwillig wär ich da nie raus gegangen.
> 
> 
> ...




was ist morgen.? Zeit? muss meinen Sattel testen! Lust auf ne kleine Runde?


----------



## slang (9. April 2011)

Morgen ist ganz schlimm, Schicht von 14.30-22.00 
Wenn du nächste Woche Früh hast, schlag ich mal Mo, Do oder Fr Nachmittags vor.

slang


----------



## gooni11 (9. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Morgen ist ganz schlimm, Schicht von 14.30-22.00
> Wenn du nächste Woche Früh hast, schlag ich mal Mo, Do oder Fr Nachmittags vor.
> 
> slang



also... bei einer schicht ...SONNTAG von 14.30 bis 22.00 uhr gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten... entweder hast du Kohle wie dreck oder erschieß deinen Chef.
Montag wär mich recht... da soll das Wetter noch gut sein. Wenn es erstmal regnet sieht man mich draußen nur noch als Lichtgestalt.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (10. April 2011)

Hätt ich Kohle wie Dreck, wär mit Arbeit schon längst Schicht.

Ich bin halt so ne Art Hirte. Und meine "Schäfchen" brauchen auch am Wochenend Geleit. 

Montag, okay. Schlag mal Zeit und Ort vor. Vielleicht finden sich dann auch noch Mitfahrer. Ich habe da frei, sprich den ganzen Tag Zeit.  (slang grad wieder Oberwasser kriegt)

slang


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

Ist gleich jemand von euch um Lübbecke unterwegs?
In der Innenstadt soll "Lübbecke tischt auf" sein, da könnte man ja einen Happen essen 


LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2011)

bevor du dir den magen vollschlägst, gehst du gefälligst erst mal ne ordentliche runde biken! nicht dass du da nachher keine lust mehr zu hast.

erst die arbeit, dann das vergnügen. 


werde gleich mal ne runde um fernsehturm und kaiser drehen.


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

Ich bin grade von ner Runde mit Janik, Alex und Ulli zurück gekommen!  War zwar abwärtsorientiert aber das macht nichts.

Gleich bis zum Turm hoch - nur ob ich die Anreise auch per Rad mache .. nein ich glaube nicht


----------



## poekelz (10. April 2011)

Nurmalsozurinfo: Am Klippentrail (der überm Steinbruch bei Lübbecke) ist in der 90° Kehre, wo es auf den Weg über die Klippe geht, der Fangzaun umgefallen. Auch weiter unten steht der Zaun teileweise nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Nun gibt´s keine zweite Chance mehr für ne verkorkste Line -  massiver Nervenkitzel ist damit aber GARANTIERT!

Man kann aber nun in der Kurve zu Fuß direkt bis an die Klippe gehen und mal schauen wie tief man Droppen würde 
Vielleicht stell ich oder Chucki nachher mal nen Foto ein...


----------



## JENSeits (10. April 2011)

Macht das mal bitte. Vielleicht sollte man das mal melden ...
Wenn die Kinder wieder in Wald gehen ..


----------



## kris. (11. April 2011)

Aprospros Kinder, hier ein kleines Frühlingsgedicht für Erwachsene. FSK 18! 

Wenn im Walde ruft die Wachtel, 
und dem Mädchen juckt die Schachtel, 
und dem Jungen steht der Ständer, 
dann ist Frühling im Kalender!


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Aprospros Kinder, hier ein kleines Frühlingsgedicht für Erwachsene. FSK 18!
> 
> Wenn im Walde ruft die Wachtel,
> und dem Mädchen juckt die Schachtel,
> ...



Den wollte ich auch gerade Posten, aber leicht
abgeändert: 

Der Jäger bläst ins Horn,
Der Mutter juckt es vorn,
Dem Vater steht der Ständer, 
Es wird jetzt Frühling im Kalender


----------



## kris. (11. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Den wollte ich auch gerade Posten, aber leicht abgeändert.


 
Hattest auch ein gutes Wochenende, wie?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2011)

also bitte, hier lesen auch kinder mit.





mehr davon!


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

also Jungens,
müßt ihr denn jetzt nicht iner Schule sein. 


Moderator..!

Zugriff...


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

So,
gegen 12.00 setz ich mich aufs Radl, (Bi-Mitte), kleine Tour 30km oder so,
wer Zeit und Lust hat, PM oder hier melden.

LG,
slang


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

@Slang....hab es ganz verpasst... Ich schick dir schnell meine handynummer. Bin noch bis 14 Uhr arbeiten


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

Okay, klasse

Bis gleich.


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

Mist ... Pm geht nicht vom iPhone. Und nu ? Ich hab erst um 14 Uhr Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

..................................
speicher mal ab , wird gleich wieder gelöscht


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

Bitte Löschen... Ich bin durch


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)




----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

So,
gleich im Wald drin am sein bin


----------



## Saschka88 (11. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Mist ... Pm geht nicht vom iPhone. Und nu ? Ich hab erst um 14 Uhr Feierabend




probier mal beim nächsten mal auf die Private Nachrichten 2 sec halten bis das menü kommt und dann im neuen fenster öffnen.

sollte klappen....


----------



## chucki_bo (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So,
> gleich im Wald drin am sein bin



:kotz:

Iiiiieeeehhhhh - Mountainbiken bei dem Dreckswetter. 
Kalt, nass, windig, halbgefrorener Boden, Nebel - ööööhhhmmm - Niesel - ...

*Spinnst Du???*

Du kannst hier nicht am Montagmittag so eine mitteilung durchs Netz jagen... 
ich sitze hier im Büro, keine Chance auf irgendwas und Du fährst in den Wald ...

Das ist gemein - Jenseits, schmeiss den raus !!! 

Viel Spaß 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2011)

so ich werde mich gleich warscheinlich auch aufs Rad setzen 
Ist jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Iiiiieeeehhhhh - Mountainbiken bei dem Dreckswetter.
> Kalt, nass, windig, halbgefrorener Boden, Nebel - ööööhhhmmm - Niesel - ...
> ...



Ohhh...ich fahr auch gleich los


----------



## RolfK (11. April 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> probier mal beim nächsten mal auf die Private Nachrichten 2 sec halten bis das menü kommt und dann im neuen fenster öffnen.
> sollte klappen....



Jepp. so funzt das 





Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ohhh...ich fahr auch gleich los



Nich zu fassen. Wo habt ihr alle die Zeit her . 
Wobei ich ich heut nich los bräuchte, der Deister fordert noch seinen Tribut in den Schenkeln . 22'er Ritzel für die HS ist bestellt, nächstes Mal kann ich dann berghoch etwas leichter treten


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Jepp. so funzt das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, ich wollte dich gerade anrufen und fragen wie es dir geht?

Nein nix grosses, kleine Tour hier 15Km, habe noch um 18.30 einen Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So,
> gleich im Wald drin am sein bin


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Iiiiieeeehhhhh - Mountainbiken bei dem Dreckswetter.
> Kalt, nass, windig, halbgefrorener Boden, Nebel - ööööhhhmmm - Niesel - ...
> ...


Jens... schmeiß mich auch raus.... ich war auch los..!! schön Sonne...WARM!!!  *TROCKEN* HERRLICH!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2011)

ich hatte heute mal auszeit.
morgen auch.
mittwoch gehts dann wieder etwas los.

mal sehen wie ich das bis zum rennen am sonntag mache.


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

@Slang.... ich hab ne Überraschung für Samstag... wenn allas klappt haben wir einen Phototermin 

ich hoffe auf trockenes Wetter und auf sonst noch alles mögliche. PROST.
Ja..... auch hab ich schon einen kleinen Promillewert glaub ich. 
mein Erlebnis heut...!

Ich hab heut auf meiner Hausrunde (Straße) 40 km, mit meinem MTB einen Typen (den Waden nach fuhr der auch nicht zum ersten mal) auf so einem Zeitfahrrad versenkt... hihi .. das war vielleicht geil.
Er so 300 m vor mir.... ich HINTERHER.... als ich hinter ihm war meinte ich " hallo.. ich ruh mich nur kurz aus" 
er beschleunigt.... 41 kmh... ich im Windschatten hinter ihm.....er dreht sich um.... sieht mich..nimmt wieder raus..33kmh.... auf einmal... GAS... 40kmh... ich ruf... " was soll das? "
nach ein paar km (mir branntem auch ehrlichgesagt die Beine aber ich denke ihm auch ) bin ich rechts abgebogen und rief " Danke hat Spa gemacht... er ruft.. Bitte, fahr wieder in wald....
DAS war vielleicht genial! 
Ich bin wohl doch nicht soo lahm wie ich immer denke. 
so jetzt ist schluß für heut... aber das mußte ich euch erzählen.
mfg


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> @Slang.... ich hab ne Überraschung für Samstag... wenn allas klappt haben wir einen Phototermin
> 
> ich hoffe auf trockenes Wetter und auf sonst noch alles mögliche. PROST.
> Ja..... auch hab ich schon einen kleinen Promillewert glaub ich.
> ...



Phototermin?  Wird das veröffentlicht?  
Mein Imageberater ist doch grad in der Fußpilzreha.
Was zieh ich denn da an?

Und das weiter geschilderte bereitet mir auch grad etwas Sorgen.

Letztens sprach ich mit nem Rennradfahrer über meine letzte Tour,
Zig Km und auch Höhenmeter. Als wir auf den Schnitt kammen sagt der:
"Du, nimm doch mal die Emmi mit, meine Oma, die kommt kaum raus, aber hat auch nen Leichtmetallrollator"


----------



## Brosig (11. April 2011)

Moin!

Ich werd ganz neidisch wenn ich das alles hier so höre...Das Wetter schreit ja geradezu nach Biken...würde ja auch gern..

ABER.....

Ich hab kein Rad

Donnerstag war Liefertermin bei Radstand.....Der Micha hat bis jetzt aber noch nichts gehört...ich glaub ich nerv ihn schon mit meinen Anrufen

Rad ist ein Cannondale Flash1.....
Arbeitskollege sagte mir heute das Cannondale dafür früher mal bekannt war die Liefertermine nicht einzuhalten!!

Hat hier der ein oder andere schon erwahrungswerte was das angeht...

Könnte heulen...

Gruss Daniel


----------



## kris. (11. April 2011)

Die müssen halt erst noch die rechte Seite der Gabel abflexen!


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jens... schmeiß mich auch raus.... ich war auch los..!! schön Sonne...WARM!!!  *TROCKEN* HERRLICH!!!!!



Also ich mußte ja so nach 30km abbrechen, war echt zu warm. Ich hab mir so zwischenzeitlich mal so ein vollklimatisiertes Büro gewünscht.


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Phototermin?  Wird das veröffentlicht?
> Mein Imageberater ist doch grad in der Fußpilzreha.
> Was zieh ich denn da an?
> 
> ...



also... wegen Fotto... ruf ich dich noch an... wenn dann Samstag. Ja wird auch evt geöffnet aber nur hier im Forum oder so.. nix ernstes.
Kleidung... schlüpper wär schon ganz gut , und klickpedale wennse hast.

Fußpilz kanste weglassen.. ach nee das war der Berater..

wird ne witzige sache.... 

Und die Geschichte heut war echt gut.... der beschwert sich heut im Rennradforum über zu schnelle und respeklose MTBler.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Die müssen halt erst noch die rechte Seite der Gabel abflexen!



jep..


----------



## Brosig (11. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Die müssen halt erst noch die rechte Seite der Gabel abflexen!





Du Sack!

Jaja, hab schon gehört das sich an Leftys die Geister scheiden...........


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich werd ganz neidisch wenn ich das alles hier so höre...Das Wetter schreit ja geradezu nach Biken...würde ja auch gern..
> 
> ...



Dafür sind auch andere bekannt,
nimm doch nen L...ville. 
Da weißte wenigstens vorher, dass du bis Mitte 2012 zu Fuß gehen kannst.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> .... Ich hab mir so zwischenzeitlich mal so ein vollklimatisiertes Büro gewünscht.





Ging mir gerade ebend auch so.
Hab dann Mit Sohnemann einfach mal die Füßen in die Werre gehalten.
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Isotonische Weizen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2011)

@ Brosig

ich hoffe das bike, wenn du es dann mal irgendwann hast, wird auch richtig auf der rennstrecke bewegt.


----------



## Brosig (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Dafür sind auch andere bekannt,
> nimm doch nen L...ville.
> Da weißte wenigstens vorher, dass du bis Mitte 2012 zu Fuß gehen kannst.




Hör bloss auf....

Hab ja extra vorher nach nem Liefertermin gefragt...Termin war halt 7.4... 
Wenn der mir jetzt erzählen will das es noch bis Anfang Juli dauert, flipp ich aus!!!!!


Mal was anderes, hätte ich in dem Fall denn die möglichkeit das Rad zu stornieren?
Weil dann fahr ich nach Blöte und nimm direkt irgendwas mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Also ich mußte ja so nach 30km abbrechen, war echt zu warm. Ich hab mir so zwischenzeitlich mal so ein vollklimatisiertes Büro gewünscht.



kannst dir nicht son blauen Kühlakku um Hals binden? sollte doch reichen 
Du.... bring ich Samstag mit... Ok


----------



## Brosig (11. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> @ Brosig
> 
> ich hoffe das bike, wenn du es dann mal irgendwann hast, wird auch richtig auf der rennstrecke bewegt.



Das ist auf jeden Fall mal geplant...wollte nicht so nen Eisdielenbiker werden


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

öhm.... wo grad alle hier sind scheinbar.. 

hat FREITAG abend evt jemand Lust auf einen Nightride?? WENN TROCKEN

mfg


----------



## kris. (11. April 2011)

Hmm, wenn ein zugesagter Termin vorbei ist, dann komm der Lieferant in Verzug ohne das Du eine Nachfrist einräumen musst... Könnte gehen. Zur Sicherheit kannst Du aber auch schriftlich eine Nachfrist einräumen mit gleichzeitiger Androhung der Stornierung falls auch der Termin nicht eingehalten werden sollte.


----------



## Brosig (11. April 2011)

Danke.

Die werden mich morgen anrufen, dann hoffe ich einfach das Sie sagen das ich den Renner am Freitag abholen kann oder so

Wenn nicht weiss ich auch nicht..Sitze hier auf heissen Kohlen


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Die werden mich morgen anrufen, dann hoffe ich einfach das Sie sagen das ich den Renner am Freitag abholen kann oder so
> 
> Wenn nicht weiss ich auch nicht..Sitze hier auf heissen Kohlen



heiße Kohlen hätt ich noch anzubieten... haben grad gegrillt
sorry... aber der mußte irgendwie raus


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2011)

da hat der neue sattel ja nicht lange überlebt.


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

Slang sitzt entweder im gefrierschrank wegen der HITZE oder sucht ne Lampe für Freitag...


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da hat der neue sattel ja nicht lange überlebt.



nee der ist schon wieder zurückgegeben... war defekt.
na schaunmama.... BALD... ganz BALD werd ich 
ihn haben denk ich.... in heile!


----------



## Brosig (11. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> heiße Kohlen hätt ich noch anzubieten... haben grad gegrillt
> sorry... aber der mußte irgendwie raus




Keine Sorge, ich versteh schon nen spässchen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

Lampe gefunden,
sorry mußte grad ,mal Wäsche aufhängen, Hauswirtschaft ist auch wichtig.
allein schon fürs Photoshooting, soll ja dann alles auch sauber sein, oder?

Freitag ist Zeit, Akku wird geladen.


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

Ach ja , hab XTR Klickies... reicht das?
Muß nur etwas üben, bin nen halbes Jahr mit Flats gefahren. Sieht ja auch ******* aus, wenn die Pedale glänzen aber der Fahrer beim stop einfach umkippt.


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Lampe gefunden,
> sorry mußte grad ,mal Wäsche aufhängen, Hauswirtschaft ist auch wichtig.
> allein schon fürs Photoshooting, soll ja dann alles auch sauber sein, oder?
> 
> Freitag ist Zeit, Akku wird geladen.



ja das ist jut.... wann ... wann ... wohin? Am besten wäre ehrlichgesagt wenn wir uns bei mir oder dir treffen und dann ne Runde drehen.
Ich hab nur einen Kleinwagen in den mein Rad KAUM hineinpasst... man kann schon fast sagen... unmöglich das es reinpasst.
 nee im ernst.. wär am besten. Wir sprachen ja vorhin schon drüber das einer imme nach haus muß.
mfg


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Und die Geschichte heut war echt gut.... der beschwert sich heut im Rennradforum über zu schnelle und respeklose MTBler.
> mfg



poste doch mal nen Link


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2011)

wenn er gewollt hätte, hättest du keine schnitte gehabt!
40km/h mit nem rennrad ist nichts.


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn er gewollt hätte, hättest du keine schnitte gehabt!
> 40km/h mit nem rennrad ist nichts.



Kommt auf den Fahrer an.
es gibt immer einen, der besser ist.


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ja das ist jut.... wann ... wann ... wohin? Am besten wäre ehrlichgesagt wenn wir uns bei mir oder dir treffen und dann ne Runde drehen.
> Ich hab nur einen Kleinwagen in den mein Rad KAUM hineinpasst... man kann schon fast sagen... unmöglich das es reinpasst.
> nee im ernst.. wär am besten. Wir sprachen ja vorhin schon drüber das einer imme nach haus muß.
> mfg



Hab grad den Polo meiner Freundin zugesichert bekommen, Platz ohne Ende 
Also ich komm nach O. nenn mal nen Parkplatz, wo man sich treffen kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2011)

parkplatz? 

könnt ihr sowas nur per pn regeln?


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn er gewollt hätte, hättest du keine schnitte gehabt!
> 40km/h mit nem rennrad ist nichts.



ich bin 2 Jahre lang Rennrad gafahren  
letztes Jahr fast 10000 km. Und er wollte ,verlass dich drauf!
Allerdings... noch 2-3 km DANN wär bei mir Ende gewesen... aber so wie ich das gesehen hab bei ihm auch. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht wie viele km er schon drauf hatte ... ich war bei 25 km er vielleicht bei 120 ... vielleicht.
und 40kmh mit dem Renner IM WIND ist schon einiges glaub mir
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> parkplatz?
> 
> könnt ihr sowas nur per pn regeln?



versteh ich nicht, soll wir per pn oder nicht, vielleicht gibts ja auch noch andere Interessenten.


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> parkplatz?
> 
> könnt ihr sowas nur per pn regeln?


nicht nur per pn auch hier.... und warum? weil es evt auch andere gibt die evt Lust dazu haben und wir JETZT zu Faul sind in den anden Thread zu wechseln. 
Mann... seit doch nicht immer so kleinlich. wir habens ja gleich.... vielleicht


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

pass uff...

Freitach... 20 Uhr... Oerlinghausen Lipperreihe an der Kirche.. Lipperreihe ist SEHR klein . es gibt nur eine Hauptstrasse die durchführt und da ist auch die Kirche .. mittendrin. 
DANACH gern auch noch auf ein Hefe bei mir. natürlich nicht wenn da 5 Mann stehen... soviel Platz hab ich nicht


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

Wenns hart auf hart kommt, dann wär auch noch nen Platz für nen Mitfahrer plus Bike. Ich hab so einen Universalradträger für hinten auf die Haube. 
Bis Oerli würd ich da mein Bike wohl dran hängen. Für viel weiter jetzt eher nicht.


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> pass uff...
> 
> Freitach... 20 Uhr... Oerlinghausen Lipperreihe an der Kirche.. Lipperreihe ist SEHR klein . es gibt nur eine Hauptstrasse die durchführt und da ist auch die Kirche .. mittendrin.
> DANACH gern auch noch auf ein Hefe bei mir. natürlich nicht wenn da 5 Mann stehen... soviel Platz hab ich nicht



ist gespeichert


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenns hart auf hart kommt, dann wär auch noch nen Platz für nen Mitfahrer plus Bike. Ich hab so einen Universalradträger für hinten auf die Haube.
> Bis Oerli würd ich da mein Bike wohl dran hängen. Für viel weiter jetzt eher nicht.



cool... dann kommst hierhin... holst mich ab... und wir fahren zusammen zurück nach Bielefeld ...so können wir uns auch bei dir treffen,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

alles klar


fester, fester
ja genau, dann fahren wir zu dir (per Bike), saufen deinen Keller leer, also du halt nicht... weil du mich dann wieder nach Bielefeld bringst. (per Auto, ein Bike passt ja rein) und dann Tchüssi


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2011)

so machen wir das ... GENAU SO!!!

ich glaub wir nehmen das mit der Kirche....


----------



## slang (11. April 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

Moin Jungens!

Mal ne Frage an die "Reise erfahrenen": 
Ich muss demnächst 2 Bikes im Punto transportieren und dafür natürlich jeweils beide Laufräder ausbauen. Da die Bikes aber stehend ins Auto sollen, suche ich etwas für die Hinterachse damit das Schaltwerk beim Transport geschützt ist. Da kanns ja schlecht drauf abstützen.
Jemand Erfahrung mit den Problem und ne gute und günstige Lösung parat?
Bevor die Frage kommt: Die Bikes sollen stehend ins Auto damit noch das Gepäck dazwischen kann.


----------



## Peter88 (12. April 2011)

mein rad steht bei ausgebauten rädern auf dem kettenblatt und der gabel.

aber notfalls, schraub doch das schaltwerk ab. ist doch nur eine schraube

gruß
peter

und ab in den dreck..


----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

Naja, meine Hoffnung war eigentlich ohne großartige Schrauberei auszukommen. Ideal wäre es wenn das HR drin bleiben könnte, aber dann muss der Kofferraum bei umgelegter Rücksitzbank mind. 145cm tief sein, das wird schwierig in der Kompaktklasse und was größeres verweigert meine bessere Hälfte. 
Abstützen auf Gabel und Kettenblatt ist natürlich ein Argument, Decke kommt ja eh Drunter... und drum.... und überhaupt.
War gestern schon beim Autohändler und hab ihm einen von seinen Vorführwagen ausgemessen...


----------



## chucki_bo (12. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Moin Jungens!
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die "Reise erfahrenen":
> Ich muss demnächst 2 Bikes im Punto transportieren und dafür natürlich jeweils beide Laufräder ausbauen. Da die Bikes aber stehend ins Auto sollen, suche ich etwas für die Hinterachse damit das Schaltwerk beim Transport geschützt ist. Da kanns ja schlecht drauf abstützen.
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das in einem Punto so aussieht, aber vielleicht könntest Du nen Tampen o.ä. zwischen den hinteren Handgriffen spannen (das sind die, an denen sich die 18jährigen Frauen festhalten müssen ) und dann hängst Du die Räder jeweils am Sattel auf... und zusätzlich besorgst Du Dir nen Holzklotz und stellst das Tretlager drauf... Irgendwie so. 

chucki_bo
nichts hält länger als eine provisorische Lösung....


----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

Hm, ja das wär auch ne Idee, mit Spanngurten das Heck der Räder ein Stück anheben... 
Ich seh schon, da wird am Wochenende eine Probe-Packorgie auf mich zukommen.


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

Sattel ganz runter und Räder auf dem Kopf stehend ins Auto.
Nur so ne Idee, keine Ahnung ob das geht.


----------



## RolfK (12. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Moin Jungens!
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die "Reise erfahrenen":
> Ich muss demnächst 2 Bikes im Punto transportieren und dafür natürlich jeweils beide Laufräder ausbauen. Da die Bikes aber stehend ins Auto sollen, suche ich etwas für die Hinterachse damit das Schaltwerk beim Transport geschützt ist. Da kanns ja schlecht drauf abstützen.
> ...



Ich hätte da vielleicht was. Unsere Bikes hatte ich auch erst im Auto, bevor der Heckträger kam. Das ist für 2 Bikes, Gabel wird eingespannt und für hinten hab ich was gebastelt. Kann nachher nach Feierabend mal nen Foto schießen, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> parkplatz?
> 
> könnt ihr sowas nur per pn regeln?



Okay, den hab ich grad erst beim zweiten lesen verstanden 

Machen wir, ist ja dann auch schon dunkel


----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ich hätte da vielleicht was. Unsere Bikes hatte ich auch erst im Auto, bevor der Heckträger kam. Das ist für 2 Bikes, Gabel wird eingespannt und für hinten hab ich was gebastelt. Kann nachher nach Feierabend mal nen Foto schießen, wenn gewünscht.


 
Jau, das wär prima! Dann hätte ich eine Sorge weniger.


----------



## gooni11 (12. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Okay, den hab ich grad erst beim zweiten lesen verstanden
> 
> Machen wir, ist ja dann auch schon dunkel



ich hab's bis jetzt nicht begriffen


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

War halt etwas merkwürdig von mir formuliert.

Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich auf bestimmten Autobahnparkplätzen treffen, um da schmutzig Ding zu betreiben. 


Mal zum Nightride, ich hab so ne DX-Lampe seit nen paar Wochen, bisher aber nur mit der niedrigen Stufe in der Stadt benutzt. Für Forststrassen reicht die Lampe, oder brauchts noch was aufen Kopp?


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2011)

Aufm Kopf ist nie verkehrt - dann siehst du auch in schnellen Kruven / Trails etwas 


LG Jens


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

Hm,okay, ich hab noch ne gute Taschenlampe, muß ich mir die Tage mal ne Halterung basteln.


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2011)

ist nicht optimal aber wohl besser als ohne


----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich auf bestimmten Autobahnparkplätzen treffen, um da schmutzig Ding zu betreiben.


 
Ich fahr für schmutzige Dinge immer in den Wald!


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ist nicht optimal aber wohl besser als ohne



Och, das ist ne Fenix, was so ne olle Karma kann, kann die schon lange.
Wiegt am Helm  halt etwas mehr, weil zwei Batterien drin sind
Oder besser DX am Helm und Fenix am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2011)

Mhm das wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit, vielleicht sogar die Bessere. Kannst du die Fenix auf eine breites Leuchtfeld einstellen?


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

So,
um jetzt auch anderen mal den Spaß zu gönnen

Ich armer Tropf, find keine Ruh´
Zur Arbeit ich jetzt laufen tu


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mhm das wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit, vielleicht sogar die Bessere. Kannst du die Fenix auf eine breites Leuchtfeld einstellen?



Ne, ist nicht foccusierbar. Das blöde an den Helmlampen find ich halt, wenn man sich mal umschaut fährt der Nachfolger vorn Baum.


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2011)

Stimmt  Man merke: Immer schön Kette geben - dann kann man nicht nach Hinten schaun


----------



## RolfK (12. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Jau, das wär prima! Dann hätte ich eine Sorge weniger.



Sodele, hier isses:







Die lange Schiene ist für die Gabeln, ist auch mit Schnellspanner, und die beiden Böcke sind für's Hinterteil. Die Schiene und die beiden Achsen sind von Brügelmann gekauft, die Böcke hab ich aus dem Baumarkt und sie sind mit einer Art Amaflex beklebt, damit nichts verkratzt wird im Auto.
Müssen halt nur beide Laufräder raus, aber so steht es sehr stabil im Auto und hat so schon 2 Sommerurlaubsfahrten nach Österreich überstanden.
Wenn du möchtest, kannst du das haben, ist eh über seit wir den Heckträger haben.


----------



## gooni11 (12. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> War halt etwas merkwürdig von mir formuliert.
> 
> Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich auf bestimmten Autobahnparkplätzen treffen, um da schmutzig Ding zu betreiben.
> 
> ...



Moin
Also... ich hab ne DX am Lenker und eine Sigma Power LED ...AUCH am Lenker und das reicht für MICH locker. Warum 2 Lampen.... erstens zu viel Licht geht nicht und zweitens hab ich immer Angst das eine Lampe mal ausfallen könnte!
Und dann Nachts allein im Wald ohne Licht... ich hab die Erfahrung schon mal gemacht!
War nix für gooni... 

Dann noch Neuigkeiten....

Hab meinen neuen Sattel wieder bzw hab einen neuen neuen.. weil der erste Defekt war.
Der Speedneedle (neuste Version in Weiß ) steht im Markt zum Verkauf.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wenn du möchtest, kannst du das haben, ist eh über seit wir den Heckträger haben.



Das sieht doch sehr tauglich aus 
Bleiben 2 Fragen: Wie wird die Schiene befestigt? (Rückenlehne/Kopfstütze?)
Was magst Du dafür haben?


----------



## RolfK (12. April 2011)

Hey

Die Schiene wird gar nicht befestigt. Dadurch, das die Gabel oder Gabeln durch den Schnellspanner fest auf der Schiene sitzt, steht das wie eine 1. Die Schiene hatte ich immer auf dem Kofferraumboden stehen, da der etwas tiefer liegt als die umgeklappten Rücksitze, dadurch war mehr Platz für die Federgabel samt Lenker zum Dach. Die Böcke bzw. das Bikehinterteil standen dann auf den umgelegten Rücksitzlehnen. Wie gesagt, hat für 2 Urlaubsfahrten incl. 2 Bikes und vollem Gepäck in einem Golf perfekt gefunzt.
Der Neupreis für alle Teile lag ca. bei 80.-. Was hälst du von 20.-?


----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

Gebongt! 
Bist Du dieses WoE wieder im Teuto unterwegs?
Sonst kommen wir mal nach Lemgo rüber...


----------



## RolfK (12. April 2011)

Diese Woche kann ich nur Sonntags biken. Meine Liebste hat auch frei diese Woche und sie möchte gerne ne Runde von hier bei uns zur Burg Sternberg. Hab versucht, sie zu überreden mal zum Velmerstod zu strampeln, aber das ist auf Ostern verschoben. Also nix mit Teuto.

Also wenn ihr vorbei kommt hier oder wir treffen uns irgendwo auf der Hälfte oder irgendwie. Hast PN mit Tel.-Nummern.


----------



## kris. (12. April 2011)

Alles klar, melde mich dann!


----------



## Ulrich-40 (13. April 2011)

Einfach mal so:
der ultimative Mountainbiker (Swiss Bike Masters Freeride 2009)
Davos Weissfluhjoch - Küblis


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

Nix  los ..... Gääähn....


----------



## kris. (14. April 2011)

Wohl was los! 
Nicht aufm Bike bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Brosig (14. April 2011)

Mein Flash 1 ist immernoch nicht in Sichtweite....

Radstand wollte sich Dienstag gemeldet haben... Heute ist schon Donnerstag....


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Moin,
mei Beileid,
ruf nochmal an, der Radstand kann ja auch nichts dafür, die sind wahrscheinlich selbst am meisten  genervt davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (14. April 2011)

Ja, da haste wohl recht. Mache dem Michael auch keinen Vorwurf..
Wird wohl an Cannondale selbst liegen....

Anrufen werd ich heut auf jeden Fall noch!


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wohl was los!
> Nicht aufm Bike bei dem Wetter?



Ob ich vielleicht ooch ma arbeiten muss!? Freu mich auf morgen. Nightride mit Slang. Ab oerlinghausen lipperreihe un 20 Uhr ! Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## poekelz (14. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Radstand wollte sich Dienstag gemeldet haben... Heute ist schon Donnerstag....



Hat er dir auch verraten in welchem Monat oder Jahr der Dienstag liegen sollte?

In Bünde gab es mal einen Bikeshop, bei dem war der "Liefertermin Mittwoch" grundsätzlich ein Synonym für "Lieferzeit unbekannt" oder "vergessen zu bestellen" - also aufgepasst!


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2011)

Mittwochs hat der Micha zum Bleistift geschlossen. Klopf ab und zu mal auf die Matte - hat bei mir auch nicht geschadet.

@ k_star: ich möchte rolf kein Konkurrenz machen aber mir ist Heute etwas über den Weg gelaufen, vielleicht kann das ja auch helfen: www.van-biker.de


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ob ich vielleicht ooch ma arbeiten muss!? Freu mich auf morgen. Nightride mit Slang. Ab oerlinghausen lipperreihe un 20 Uhr ! Noch jemand Lust?



Ich les da im "Was neues Thread" grad was von 9 Kilo-Bike
wo soll ich den an meinem Bike grad mal 3,5 Kilo abspecken?


Biker... bitte melde dich,
gerne auch Übergewichtige, oder starke Raucher, kaputtes Knie, alles egal.
Ich will da nicht einsam hinterherhecheln.

Na ja, so kann ich wenigstens fehlende Chancengleichheit bemängeln


slang


----------



## RolfK (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Biker... bitte melde dich,
> gerne auch Übergewichtige, oder starke Raucher, kaputtes Knie, alles egal.
> Ich will da nicht einsam hinterherhecheln.



Hier isser 

10kg zuviel, beide Knie kaputt vom Squash und mein Bike wiegt gute 15,5.
Nur leider hab ich keine Beleuchtung und keine Zeit, also musst du leider alleine hecheln


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

Er wird nicht hecheln...er wird schnaufen... Nach Luft ringen und unter Umständen auch leichte schwindelanfälle bekommen aber das kommt dann von zu hartem Sex oder vom saufen 

 Arbeitskollege von mir fährt auch mit. Der ist 50 ....Raucht nicht , bumst nicht, trinkt nicht, ist also fit..... 

Keine Angst... Wird ne gemütliche Kennenlerntour. Also .... Morgen lernst du mich kennen! KLAR !!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mittwochs hat der Micha zum Bleistift geschlossen. Klopf ab und zu mal auf die Matte - hat bei mir auch nicht geschadet.
> 
> @ k_star: ich möchte rolf kein Konkurrenz machen aber mir ist Heute etwas über den Weg gelaufen, vielleicht kann das ja auch helfen: www.van-biker.de



danke, da gibts ja viele anbieter von.
einfach mal nach innenraum träger fahrrad suchen.

leider ist mein auto etwas zu klein für sowas.
die sattelstütze ist immer etwas im weg, da der himmel und die kofferraumklappe zu niedrig sind.


----------



## Brosig (14. April 2011)

Nabend!

Wollte euch nur gerade auf dem laufendem halten....

Hab vorhin nochmal bei Radstand angerufen, da hab ich dann endlich mal jemand anderes als denMichael an der Strippe gehabt! Der junge Mann hat sich sofort meine Telenummer aufgeschrieben und mir versprochen mich schnellstens zurückzurufen!
Bis hierhin eigentlich gut.....


30 min später dann der Rückruf...

Liefertermin für mein Flash 1 ist aus nicht weiter angegebenen Gründen auf "mitte Mai" verschoben.
Jetzt bin ich am Kämpfen was ich machen soll........ Soll ich bis mitte Mai warten um dann gesagt zu bekommen das es wieder länger dauert oder stornier ich das Rad und klapper dafür die Radhändler in der Umgebung nach vorrätigen Alternativen ab...

Nen internet Kauf kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

Ist doch alles Sch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Raucht nicht , bumst nicht, trinkt nicht



Und wie verbringt der seine Freizeit? Da wird man doch depressiv 

Was macht der denn nach der Tour am Freitag, wenn wir deinen Keller leer saufen, dann die Küchenkräuter rauchen und ... ähhh




slang


----------



## the_Shot (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Biker... bitte melde dich,
> gerne auch Übergewichtige, oder starke Raucher, kaputtes Knie, alles egal.
> Ich will da nicht einsam hinterherhecheln.
> slang



hätte auch Interesse, wird aber wohl an Mangel von Leuchtmitteln scheitern, da meine alte Sigma-Funzel nicht wirklich lange brennt

In welche Richtung soll's denn gehen?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Sumsemann (14. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wollte euch nur gerade auf dem laufendem halten....
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich weiss zwar nicht was für ein Bike eine Alternative sein kann aber geh doch mal zu Sattelfest in der August Bebel Str.

Ich war auch mal Kunde bei Michael und war sehr schnell sehr enttäuscht. Solange er verkaufen kann ist alles gut, und das was er im Laden hat ist vor allen Dingen gut.

Wenn es aber dann um Service geht, bei dem er nix verdient, dann ist´s aus mit "gut".

Bin dann irgendwann mal zu Sattelfest gegangen und war echt begeistert... Und das bin ich immer noch!!! Wirklich TOP Service!!! Auch wenn es dabei mal nix zu verdienen gibt!!!

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Wollte euch nur gerade auf dem laufendem halten....
> 
> ...



Das klingt echt nicht schön.

Warum solls dieses Bike sein, was kann das mehr, aus deiner Sicht?
Ist ja ne Rennfeile, aber das können auch andere nicht nur Cannondale.
Der Micha hat auch andere gute Marken. 

Oder anders, was suchst du eigentlich?

Die versprochenen Lieferzeiten sind nicht nur bei C grottig, lies hier mal quer durch die Herstellerforen. Da kann man öfter mal denken, das wir Kunden einnfach nur lästig sind.


----------



## Brosig (14. April 2011)

Hi.

Danke für den Tipp, Sumseman!

Was ich suche bzw will..

1. Alu
2. Hardtail
3. Wertbeständig
4. Budget 2000-2400 Euro
Hab ja garnicht gesagt das es DAS Bike sein muss

Dann werd ich morgen wohl mal bei Blöte und Sattelfest vorbeigucken...Und zeitgleich mit dem Micha über den Preis sprechen 
Da muss was drin sein......

Der Micha hat natürlich noch andere tolle Marken in seinem Laden aber wenn ich jetzt was anderes bestelle komm ich zeitlich bestimmt nicht besser weg als wenn ich jetzt einfach warte.....

Alternative ist also nur, eines aus dem Präsentationsraum zu kaufen... und da haben im moment leider viele Läden viele Carbondinger stehen


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> hätte auch Interesse, wird aber wohl an Mangel von Leuchtmitteln scheitern, da meine alte Sigma-Funzel nicht wirklich lange brennt
> 
> In welche Richtung soll's denn gehen?
> 
> Gruß Sascha



Richtung ist noch nicht geklärt,
hätte noch ne Gardena-Decostar mit Blei-Gel-Accu zu verleihen, Licht macht die fett. Weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr so über den Zustand des Accus, liegt halt schon länger rum. Wenn du nen guten 12-14Volt accu hast kriegt man da vielleicht noch was gebastelt. Sonst kriegste meine Fenix LD20, die kann auch schon was.

slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, Sumseman!
> 
> ...



Welche Größe brauchst du denn?


----------



## the_Shot (14. April 2011)

@ Slang

Das ist n Plan, schick mir mal Deine Nr. können dann ma quatschen, auch wegen hin fahren und so, wohnst ja gleich bei mir ums Eck, wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## Brosig (14. April 2011)

L....47-49"


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Slang
> 
> Das ist n Plan, schick mir mal Deine Nr. können dann ma quatschen, auch wegen hin fahren und so, wohnst ja gleich bei mir ums Eck, wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung hab.



Bist du der aus der Vögelei?


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> L....47-49"


Du meinst nicht wirklich 47- 49 Zoll? 

schade,
sonst hätte das Lapierre pro race 300 ja was für dich sein können.
Hat er aber nur noch in 51cm rumstehen.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, Sumseman!
> 
> ...



2000 - 2400 Euro ist ja schon mal was.

Bei Sattelfest haben die ja auch Specialized und das ist eine Marke die auch sehr Wertbeständig ist und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir ein Speci sehr ans Herz legen. Hab inzwischen mein zweites und die Tage wird noch eins für meine Tochter gekauft.

Des weiteren ist Specialized bei Problemen SEHR!!! kulant und Ersatzteile sind binnen 1 - 2 Tagen da!!! Also nicht wie Jens für sein Lapierre Ewigkeiten auf ne Schraube warten.


Specialized hat mir damals bei meinem 6 Wochen alten Demo 8 den, durch einen Sturz (mein Verschulden) verbogenen Hinterbau, kostenfrei ersetzt!!!

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Hier konkurrieren grade zwei Marken 
Ich bin weder Mitarbeiter bei Radstand, Lapierre oder sonstigen Radherstellern oder Vertreibern


----------



## Brosig (14. April 2011)

Sorry,meinte natürlich cm!

Das pro Race 500 hatte mir zugesagt...aber halt Carbon.......

Wie wertbeständig ist den Stevens?

Nen Manic könnte mir auch gut gefallen!


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

Moin Herr Sumsemann.
Morgen abend Zeit?
Nightride ab 20 Uhr?!
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Sorry,meinte natürlich cm!
> 
> Das pro Race 500 hatte mir zugesagt...aber halt Carbon.......
> 
> ...



Stevens ist Stangenware und nicht wirkich wertbeständig... wenn du danach gehst nimm Specialized.
Aber ein Bike ist keine Wertanlage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Stevens ist Stangenware und nicht wirkich wertbeständig... wenn du danach gehst nimm Specialized.
> Aber ein Bike ist keine Wertanlage!



Oder Cannondale, mußt halt Zeit haben

aus Stangen sind sie irgenwie alle 


und duck und schnell weg


----------



## Brosig (14. April 2011)

:d


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

Also... zum letzten mal jetzt....

Morgen... Freitag. 20 uhr NIGHTRIDE

Wo. ab oerlinghausen Lipperreihe (Kirche)

wohin.... weiß keiner. erstmal richtung Dunkelheit.. 

Bisher Dabei...
gooni , Slang , Kumpel von Gooni , the shot


----------



## Sumsemann (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin Herr Sumsemann.
> Morgen abend Zeit?
> Nightride ab 20 Uhr?!
> mfg



Ich hab das schon gelesen und auch schon drüber nachgedacht, doch bist du mir eigentlich zu langsam  


Spass beiseite, kann das noch nicht fest zusagen. Sei aber doch mal so nett und schick mir deine Handynummer per PM. Wenn dann geht das bei mir nur sehr kurzfristig und ich würd dich dann morgen anrufen. Meine Lampe hängt zumindest schon am Strom zum laden...


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon gelesen und auch schon drüber nachgedacht, doch bist du mir eigentlich zu langsam
> 
> 
> Spass beiseite, kann das noch nicht fest zusagen. Sei aber doch mal so nett und schick mir deine Handynummer per PM. Wenn dann geht das bei mir nur sehr kurzfristig und ich würd dich dann morgen anrufen. Meine Lampe hängt zumindest schon am Strom zum laden...



los kom mit... wird bestimmt gut!!

Tel nummer hab ich dir geschickt!

also dabei..
gooni mit Kumpel.. Sumseman . Slang , the shot


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Oder Cannondale, mußt halt Zeit haben
> 
> aus Stangen sind sie irgenwie alle
> 
> ...



nä nää.. meins ist aus Stangen nicht. meins ist aus seidenem Gewand...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2011)

und nem bischen bauschaum.


----------



## criscross (14. April 2011)

nee, das war doch Silicon


----------



## kris. (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> nä nää.. meins ist aus Stangen nicht. meins ist aus seidenem Gewand...



Mithril?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2011)

@ Brosig:  Schau mal bei Powerslide in Minden rein - ich glaube da Heute ein Flash gesehen zuhaben ... sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> nä nää.. meins ist aus Stangen nicht. meins ist aus seidenem Gewand...



Plastikant.. son Spielzeug aus den 70ern, kennt ihr das noch?
So blaue Röhrchen, die man dann mit so gelben steckern verbinden konnte,
Weiß auch nicht, warum ich da grad drauf komme 



"the shot" hat sich grad bei mir angemeldet, fährt auch mit

das wird morgen richtig schön spassig


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2011)

kann den jemand von euch?

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/161146/


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Was jetzt?
son Sprung über so eine Rampe und dabei das Rad so seitlich rausgedreht?
oder das ganze genauso, nur nackig aber mit Fullfacehelm

Nur nackig könnt ich, den Rest glaub nicht


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> nee, das war doch Silicon



sie haben somit 500 punkte...

AAAAber ..... es hat funktioniert


----------



## kris. (14. April 2011)

der *nackte* Wahnsinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Nur nackig könnt ich, den Rest glaub nicht



den rest kannste dann morgen üben. ist dunkel, sieht also keiner.


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Plastikant.. son Spielzeug aus den 70ern, kennt ihr das noch?
> So blaue Röhrchen, die man dann mit so gelben steckern verbinden konnte,
> Weiß auch nicht, warum ich da grad drauf komme
> 
> ...



jau das glaub ich auch...

ich geh jetzt mal in das bett geh ich jetzt hinein .....


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> den rest kannste dann morgen üben. ist dunkel, sieht also keiner.



jaaaa bring du ihn noch auf solche Gedanken.... ich klau dem die Lampe und lass ihn im Wald stehen wenn er auch nur einen Handschuh auszieht das sach ich euch! 

Jungens nee.....  
nacht


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2011)

wenn ihr morgen noch nicht genug habt, dann kommt sonntag morgen nach hellental und feuert die ganzen bekloppten  an die sich da einen abquälen.


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

Was hab ich gemacht, was hab ich gemacht?....


----------



## gooni11 (14. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn ihr morgen noch nicht genug habt, dann kommt sonntag morgen nach hellental und feuert die ganzen bekloppten  an die sich da einen abquälen.



Sonntag ist hier bei u s Hermannslauf mit Bierchen trinken.... ich hab also keine Zeit...LEIDER MUß ICH BIER TRINKEN GEHEN


----------



## slang (14. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal in das bett geh ich jetzt hinein .....



jau, mach ich auch

weil morgen mir die frühe Schicht,
gar meine süßen Träum zerbricht.


ich schmeiß meine Räder weg, und besorg mir nen Gänsekiel und Tinte


----------



## tangoba62 (14. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon gelesen und auch schon drüber nachgedacht, doch bist du mir eigentlich zu langsam
> 
> 
> Spass beiseite, kann das noch nicht fest zusagen. Sei aber doch mal so nett und schick mir deine Handynummer per PM. Wenn dann geht das bei mir nur sehr kurzfristig und ich würd dich dann morgen anrufen. Meine Lampe hängt zumindest schon am Strom zum laden...



Hi Ihr,

vielleicht bin ich auch dabei??!! Muß ich morgen entscheiden.
Wäre ja auch evtl. was für Lars u. Andre.

Dann viell. bis morgen!!

Gruß Udo


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

Morgen
Na das wär Klasse wenn du auch kommst. Werden ja immer mehr! 

Hier noch einmal die Adresse für heut Abend .
Wir treffen uns um 20uhr in Lipperreihe an der Kirche. 

Dalbker Straße 76
33813 Oerlinghausen


----------



## kris. (15. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ich schmeiß meine Räder weg, und besorg mir nen Gänsekiel und Tinte


 
Ich hab noch Platz im Keller! 


Ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal irgenwann ein bisschen ordentliches Licht besorgen und mitkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Platz im Keller!
> 
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal irgenwann ein bisschen ordentliches Licht besorgen und mitkommen...



Hmmm.... Teelicht hab ich! Klebeband auch! Kannst also mitkommen


----------



## kris. (15. April 2011)

EIgentlich dachte ich eher an ein B&M, oder meinetwegen auch ne Mirage Evo...


----------



## slang (15. April 2011)

Mirage Evo würd ich nicht machen, es sei den geschenkt. Halogenbirne ist einfach nicht mehr Stand der Technik. 
Und die B&M sind halt zugelassen, heißt im oberen Bereich des Lichtkegels beschnitten, um andere Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht zu blenden. 
Soll ja im Wald nicht so von Vorteil sein.


----------



## kris. (15. April 2011)

Ähhh, ja, ich meinte eigentlich auch die Sigma Karma


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2011)

Würde ich auch nnicht nehmen. Greift zu einer Lupine, My Tiny Sun oder ähnlichem.

Bei Sigma und co zahlst du sehr den Namen, was bei Lupine nat auch der Fall ist! 

My Tiny Sun findet sich hier im Forum - einfach mal reinschauen. Habe nachher vllt Zeit und Muse die Links rauszukramen  Oder dreht mir das Gehäuse und ich mach den Rest


----------



## ohropax (15. April 2011)

Moin moin,

ich glaube, ich bin dann bei der kleinen Nachtmusik auch mit dabei.

Falls mich dahin begleiten möchte: Ich komme um 19:30 in Oerlinghausen/Asemissen mit der Bahn an und werde ganz schlicht über Strasse anrollen.

Falls ich es aus welchen Gründen auch immer (zB Bahn verpasst) nicht schaffe, kann ich auch gerne jemanden per SMS/Fon benachrichtigen, damit ihr nicht unnötig warten müsst. Am besten schickt mir jemand seine Nummer per PN.

BTW zur Kleidungswahl: Wie ist der Wald dort zur Zeit? Eher für Drecksklamotten oder quasi f*trocken?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## slang (15. April 2011)

Ohropax,
hast PM

slang

PS ich denke relativ trocken, aber die guten Sachen gibts erst fürs Fotoshoting am Samstag


----------



## slang (15. April 2011)

Goonie 
wie groß war nochmal eure Hütte, und noch ist Zeit,nen paar Kisten Hefe nachzuordern


----------



## ohropax (15. April 2011)

Pm ack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ kris
> 
> Mach mal hin mit Deinem Yeti!!!
> Ich baue mir jetzt nen Fully auf
> und wehe ich bin vor Dir fertig!



Könnte passieren, bin über Ostern nicht zu Hause. 

Aber morgen mach ich ne Runde weiter...


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Goonie
> wie groß war nochmal eure Hütte, und noch ist Zeit,nen paar Kisten Hefe nachzuordern



 ich glaub das wird verschoben..... ich muß erst mal so viel Bier haben und platz. ich hab doch nur ne kleine Wohnung und ne Frau die hier um diese Zeit nackig auf mich wartet.... ihr könnt nicht alle mitkommen zu mir... Hiiiiiilfäääää!!!!!!!!


----------



## kris. (15. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Würde ich auch nnicht nehmen. Greift zu einer Lupine, My Tiny Sun oder ähnlichem.



Naja, die MTS ist aber auch deutlich teurer als die Karma.
Und als "Gelegenheits-Nightrider" muss es nicht 3-stellig sein.


----------



## gooni11 (15. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ähhh, ja, ich meinte eigentlich auch die Sigma Karma



und zu dir.... glaub mir oderr lass es ...
meine ERFAHRUNG...
Lupine... nicht deine Preisklasse
Karma.... einen tick zu klein aber reicht schon eigentlich
B&M .......willst du nicht glaub mir

Ich kann aber empfehlen..
Magicshine DX oder ähnliche (gibt es mittlerweile auch von anderen Herstellern) oder Sigma POWER LED. die ist ähnlich wie die Karma aber größer ,leuchtet weiter und leuchtet  MEINER Meinung nach auch genug aus.
Also wenn man nur hin und wieder mal nachts im wald ist reichen die völlig. ind sie sind für weit unter 100 euro zu haben!!
mfg


----------



## kris. (15. April 2011)

Hmm, die Power LED ist sogar noch günstiger als die B&M...
Mal beobachten.


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2011)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage!

Fährt jemand von euch den Fox Float RP23 als Dämpfer?
Wenn ja, ist er für den CC-Bereich zu empfehlen?

Nachdem ich ursprünglich mit nem Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 geliebäugelt habe, hat mir Gooni unbedingt zu Fox geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2011)

jup geht.

guck dir mal an wo der überall verbaut wird.


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2011)

Prima, danke!


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2011)

schau mal hier
Da ist der Dämpfer gut günstig!


----------



## slang (16. April 2011)

Moin allerseits,

Kleines Resümee der Nightridetour gestern. 

Habe ich so in der Form das erste Mal gemacht, aber es schreit nach Wiederholung.
Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht "immer" in der vorderen Gruppe war, hats mir riesigen Spaß gemacht 

Gut, was Sumsemann unter "ganz locker unten am Hang lang" versteht, lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor. 

LG,
slang


----------



## Sumsemann (16. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Gut, was Sumsemann unter "ganz locker unten am Hang lang" versteht, lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor.
> 
> LG,
> slang



Hmmm... ich fand das wirklich ganz locker


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. April 2011)

Ach, das leigt nur daran, dass sein Bike 4 Kilo leichter ist! 


Hätte auch mal Lust auf einen Nightride, daher ich überlege ich mir auch eine solide Lampe zu kaufen. Muss aber kein High End Teil und auch keine DX mit ewig langer Lieferzeit sein, da ich bestimmt nicht so oft bei Dunkelheit fahren würde.
Für die späten Touren wärs aber auch cool. Könnte man halt 1 Stunde oder so den Rückweg ganz gemütlich mit Licht machen und müsste nicht immer, wie ich derzeit, auf die Uhr schielen, dass man zur Dämmerung wieder Richtung Home rollt...


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> Kleines Resümee der Nightridetour gestern.
> 
> ...



kein Wunder wenn man nur am Snickers fressen ist.... .. sorry ab der musste einfach raus...


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> Kleines Resümee der Nightridetour gestern.
> 
> ...



kein Wunder wenn man nur am Snickers fressen ist...
sorry aber der musste sein


----------



## slang (16. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> kein Wunder wenn man nur am Snickers fressen ist.... .. sorry ab der musste einfach raus...



Das warn keine Snickers, sondern selbstgemachte Müsliriegel 

Wenn ich die nicht gehabt hätte, hättest du nen Notarzt rufen müssen (welche Postleitzahl?) 

Sind jetzt leider alle, ich mach bald neue, gibts dann Bilder im " ich hab was Neues". Thread


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2011)

yeah - ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (16. April 2011)

Mhhh, selbstgebastelte Müsliriegel - sehr verdächtig


----------



## kris. (16. April 2011)

mit Kräutern?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> Da ist der Dämpfer gut günstig!



Ähhhhhm, bei dem Preis bin ich aber jetzt platt! Wo ist der Haken? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Händler. Wie kommt es das bei Hibike der RP23 429 kostet und bei denen nur 169?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pf04cfe2f41f2e515d6a38d0144bcacb6/s/Fox-Float-RP23-Daempfer-Mod-2010.html


----------



## kris. (16. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, ich habs da auch leichter!
> 
> ... werde die meisten Komponenten vom Hardtail übernehmen.



Kein Bullit SL mehr?


----------



## slang (16. April 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Mhhh, selbstgebastelte Müsliriegel - sehr verdächtig



Hat mir ja nicht wirklich geholfen. Muß die Mischung nochmal überarbeiten 

Und bei dir? Frauchen schlägt nicht?


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kein Bullit SL mehr?



Ne, der Rahmen kommt erstmal in den Keller. Wie ich heute bei Sascha gesehen habe, ist das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum bei Fullyrahmen nicht sehr hoch. 

Davon abgesehen will ich die ganzen Komponenten fürs Fully nicht neu kaufen. Hope-Parts sind ja leider nicht gerade billig.


----------



## gooni11 (16. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hat mir ja nicht wirklich geholfen. Muß die Mischung nochmal überarbeiten
> 
> Und bei dir? Frauchen schlägt nicht?


stimmt...


----------



## slang (17. April 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ach, das leigt nur daran, dass sein Bike 4 Kilo leichter ist!
> 
> 
> Hätte auch mal Lust auf einen Nightride, daher ich überlege ich mir auch eine solide Lampe zu kaufen. Muss aber kein High End Teil und auch keine DX mit ewig langer Lieferzeit sein, da ich bestimmt nicht so oft bei Dunkelheit fahren würde.
> Für die späten Touren wärs aber auch cool. Könnte man halt 1 Stunde oder so den Rückweg ganz gemütlich mit Licht machen und müsste nicht immer, wie ich derzeit, auf die Uhr schielen, dass man zur Dämmerung wieder Richtung Home rollt...



Du meinst jetzt wahrscheinlich Laufzeit, weil sonst ergibts irgendwie keinen Sinn?
Und falls doch so gemeint, ich hab meine bei ebay gekauft, kostet dann ca. nen 100er, dafür ist sie nach 3 oder 4 Tagen bei dir.
Goonie hat ja schon die Power LED black empfohlen. Entweder die, oder ne Fenix LD20. Damit ist  the_shot am Freitag gefahren und war, glaub ich, überrascht was aus so einer kleinen Funzel so an Licht rauskommt.
Kost um die 60, dazu nen selbstgefrickelten Halter und mit guten Eneloop-Accus, hab ich die immer im Rucksack. Für die unangekündigten Sonnenfinsternisse und so. 
Um auf Forstwegen etc im Dunkeln heil zu Haus anzukommen reicht die. 
Für den Downhilltrail mit 50km/h wohl eher nicht, aber ich schätz mal, dass ist auch nicht so dein Ding 

Und überhaupt, wollen wir mal ne Runde drehen?
Richtung Halle ist ja kein Hermmannslauf.  
Dr VR hält jetzt hoffentlich die Luft, oder? 
LG,
slang


----------



## slang (17. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> stimmt...



war ja klar, dass da noch einer nachtreten muß 
Werd wohl mal nen paar Riegel mit Eigenblut köcheln.
Der Hans Ullrich hatte ja auch immer nen paar Liter im Ausland lagernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (17. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt wahrscheinlich Laufzeit, weil sonst ergibts irgendwie keinen Sinn?
> Und falls doch so gemeint, ich hab meine bei ebay gekauft, kostet dann ca. nen 100er, dafür ist sie nach 3 oder 4 Tagen bei dir.
> Goonie hat ja schon die Power LED black empfohlen. Entweder die, oder ne Fenix LD20. Damit ist  the_shot am Freitag gefahren und war, glaub ich, überrascht was aus so einer kleinen Funzel so an Licht rauskommt.
> Kost um die 60, dazu nen selbstgefrickelten Halter und mit guten Eneloop-Accus, hab ich die immer im Rucksack. Für die unangekündigten Sonnenfinsternisse und so.
> ...



Sonnenfinsternis hast du an jedem Berg oder nicht.....


----------



## slang (17. April 2011)

Und noch ein Tritt,

Ich lieg schon am Boden, duuu .....


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ãhhhhhm, bei dem Preis bin ich aber jetzt platt! Wo ist der Haken? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem HÃ¤ndler. Wie kommt es das bei Hibike der RP23 429â¬ kostet und bei denen nur 169â¬?
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pf04cfe2f41f2e515d6a38d0144bcacb6/s/Fox-Float-RP23-Daempfer-Mod-2010.html



Ab und zu finden sich in diesem Thread gute Angebote, ich wÃ¼rde ihn immer im Auge behalten! Ich denke das ist ein "Lockangebot / Lagerverkauf" und daher so gÃ¼nstig. 
Ich denke da kannst du ohne Bedenken bestellen, mach's einfach per Nachname, kostet ein paar Euro mehr aber du hast Sicherheit!



LG Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ab und zu finden sich in diesem Thread gute Angebote, ich würde ihn immer im Auge behalten! Ich denke das ist ein "Lockangebot / Lagerverkauf" und daher so günstig.
> Ich denke da kannst du ohne Bedenken bestellen, mach's einfach per Nachname, kostet ein paar Euro mehr aber du hast Sicherheit!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ihn jetzt erstmal mit Vorkasse bestellt und warte noch mit der Überweisung. Hab die mal angeschrieben. Was mich irritiert ist, das auf dem Foto die Version von 2009 zu sehen ist und das der Hub 45cm betragen soll. Überall sonst ist von 50,8 cm Hub die Rede.


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2011)

Das ist dann leider nicht mehr mein Fachgebiet


----------



## gooni11 (17. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und noch ein Tritt,
> 
> Ich lieg schon am Boden, duuu .....



du weißt wie es gemeint ist... denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (17. April 2011)

Ja ja, ich fahr zwar wie ein Mädchen, bin aber keins (glaub ich jedenfalls)


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn jetzt erstmal mit Vorkasse bestellt und warte noch mit der Überweisung. Hab die mal angeschrieben. Was mich irritiert ist, das auf dem Foto die Version von 2009 zu sehen ist und das der Hub 45cm betragen soll. Überall sonst ist von 50,8 cm Hub die Rede.



Hab jetzt ne Antwort von Bike Hardest. Das sind Dämpfer die ursprünglich für Cannondale produziert wurden, daher auch der abweichende Hub. Die CD ist wohl von 2009, der Dämpfer jedoch von 2010.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern ist das allerdings wirklich ein absoluter Hammerpreis. 169 (incl. Porto) im Gegensatz zu 399 bei Jehlebikes (günstigstes Angebot lt. Google) ist ne Hausnummer. 5 Stück sind noch zu haben, also zuschlagen Jungs! Wenn ich nicht gerade erst nen Rahmen bestellt hätte, würde ich die restlichen auch nehmen und bei Ebay reinstellen.


----------



## slang (18. April 2011)

@ Brosig

kannst du jetzt denn durch den Wald "flashen", oder wie ist der Stand?

LG,
slang


----------



## Brosig (18. April 2011)

Neeeeeee!!!


Hab doch gesagt ( oder nicht) das der Liefertermin auf Mitte Mai verschoben wurde...

War Freitag bei Blöte aber der hatte auch nichts passendes für mich

Werd diese Woche, vielleicht heute, nochmal nach Radstand fahren und gucken ob die was haben! 

Umswitchen sollte ja nicht das Problem sein!

Hab die Befürchtung das mein Flash Mitte Mai immernoch nicht da ist...

Halte euch auf dem laufendem


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

wie gesagt, ruf mal bei Powerslide in Minden an


----------



## Brosig (18. April 2011)

Schon gemacht....

Nur Flash 2 Hi-Mod...


Trotzdem danke


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

Hat mich mein Auge doch nicht getäusch.
Kein Thema, dafür nicht


----------



## Brosig (18. April 2011)

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/product_info.php/info/p311_LAPIERRE-X-Control-310-in-shop-.html



Das fänd ich auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## poekelz (18. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Neeeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> Hab doch gesagt ( oder nicht) das der Liefertermin auf Mitte Mai verschoben wurde...
> ...



Scheint bei diesem Hersteller irgendwie Programm zu sein, mein Rize ist 2008 auch ein Liteville 301 geworden. Bereut habe ich das bis heute nicht - im Gegenteil.


----------



## slang (18. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Scheint bei diesem Hersteller irgendwie Programm zu sein, mein Rize ist 2008 auch ein Liteville 301 geworden. Bereut habe ich das bis heute nicht - im Gegenteil.



Und das kam schneller? Ich dachte Liteville ist berühmt für ultralange Wartezeiten.

@ Brosig
Was solls denn jetzt sein Fully oder Hardtail?
Ich schick dir mal ne PM

LG,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2011)

so Jungs, wer Fotos um Lübbecke herum haben möchte, bringt ne Kamera mit - den Rest mache ich.
Bin erstmal mit Schulter- und Oberarmprellung für diese Werktage raus. Am Wochenende wirds aber wieder gehen, denke ich. Falls nicht, fahr ich trotzdem.


----------



## Brosig (18. April 2011)

Hi!

Danke erstmal an Jenseits und slang für ihre pm's!

Komme gerade von Radstand. 
Ich komm rein, frage nach dem genauen Liefertermin. Eine Aushilfe guckt nach und gibt mir den 19.05 als antwort. Michael bekommt das mit und meint er solle nochmal da anrufen. Aushilfe ruft an und bekommt den 19.05 gesagt.
Michael auf einmal total sauer, ruft selber da an und macht den Typen am anderen Ende der Leitung erstmal lang. "Termin wird immer wieder nach hinten verschoben,blablabla...kann nicht sein...mir sind schon so und soviele Kunden abgesprungen...usw....

Naja Ende vom Lied, der cannondale-mann muss sich bis morgen Abend nochmal bei Michael melden, zwecks nem verbindlichem Termin. Dieser ruft dann mich an und wir quatschen nochmal.

Hab Michael aber auch gleich gesagt das der 19. Mai deadline ist...

Naja, warten wir mal morgen ab.....vielleicht kann oder muss er mir morgen schon sagen das dass mit dem 19.5 nicht klappt.......

Bin da eher weniger guter Hoffnung im moment.........

PS: soll schon nen Hardtail werden


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2011)

mit deinem problem stehst du nicht alleine da.

mit meinem 29er rahmen gibts auch verzögerung, und jetzt kaufe ich mir was anderes.
da ich den rahmen roh kaufe und eloxieren lasse dauert es wohl noch 4 wochen bis ich ihn habe.

in der zwischenzeit baue ich mein racebike noch mal auseinander und verbaue alles was leicht ist, damit ich wieder an die 9kg komme.


----------



## 230691 (18. April 2011)

Heyho zusammen. Alles gut bei euch?

Kennt jemand zufällig eine gute Strecke von Detmold richtung Schieder-Schwalenberg?
Wollte morgen mit 3 Freundin da hin. 
Da allerdings 2 von denen nicht unbedingt fit sind, und die auch nur einfache City Räder haben, sollte es nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein.

Gucke gerade schon bisschen bei Google Earth und versuche eine Route auf mein Defy in Oruxmaps zu packen.
Bin aber noch nicht soo weit gekommen


----------



## poekelz (18. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und das kam schneller? Ich dachte Liteville ist berühmt für ultralange Wartezeiten.
> LG,
> slang



Ja, 4 Wochen. Hab aber auch keine Sonderfarbe oder sowas genommen.


----------



## kris. (19. April 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Heyho zusammen. Alles gut bei euch?
> 
> Kennt jemand zufällig eine gute Strecke von Detmold richtung Schieder-Schwalenberg?
> Wollte morgen mit 3 Freundin da hin.
> ...


 
Du immer mit deinen Mädels! 

Gibts da nicht sowas wie die "Wellnenss-Route" oder die "Römer-Route"?
Die sollten nicht ganu so bergig sein...


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. April 2011)

Nennt man sowas eigentlich einen mobilen Harem? 

Mich würde ja interessieren ob die Damen vorne fahren oder hinten?!? ... wegen der Aussicht!


----------



## kris. (19. April 2011)

Neee, die fahren auf der Stange mit!


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2011)

Tsiss ...  
Ihr unterstellt ihm aber auch Sachen ... gut das ihr nicht alles wisst, möcht ich meinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. April 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2011)

Ich will aufs Rad und die staubigen Trails fahren 
Aber nein keine Belastung. Kann da etwas passieren wenn ichs trotzdem tuhe? Hab auch Schmerztabletten bekommen, wofür die sind ist mir allerdings noch nicht klar.

Was meint ihr? Werde ich das sonst nicht los?



Danke und LG
 Jens


----------



## kris. (19. April 2011)

Schmerztabletten sind meist gegen Schmerzen! 
Wenn Du keine hast, sei froh. 
Wenn der Doc gesagt hast das Du den Flügel ruhig halten sollst, dann mach das lieber.
Nicht das es schlimmer oder chronisch wird...


----------



## slang (19. April 2011)

Würd ich auch so sehen,
Schmerzmittel nehmen, damit es beim Radeln nicht wehtut, ist für den Heilungsprozess sicherlich, äh "suboptimal"


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2011)

Hatte ich auch nicht vor. Bin da sowieso nicht ganz so zimperlich. Das letzte mal hat er mich beim Schlüsselbeinbruch gesehen. Da war er froh mich nach Jahren mal wieder zusehen. Außer Pflichtbesuchen brauch ich nie etwas.

Ok dann warte ich mal doch ein wenig ab, habe gerade im Forum gestöbert und da ist's mir bei dem Wort "Schulterprellung" einkalt den Rücken runter gelaufen, bis ins Schlüsselbin hinein. Igitt!

Gut das meine sich nur bei Belastung meldet. Samstag + Sonntag war das Radfahren ja auch möglich.


Naja danke an euch Beide 




Ich mache jetzt Feierabend und hol mir dann beim Arzt nen bisl Rechteckspannung ab


----------



## poekelz (19. April 2011)

Neidisch mach:

Hab gerade ne wunderschöne Feierabendrunde hingelegt, es staubt wirklich dolle im Wald. Wenn man sich umschaut kann man sehen wie sich die Sonnenstrahlen darin brechen....
Hatte leider nix zum fotografieren mit, sonst gäb´s jetzt noch was zum schauen hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (19. April 2011)

Du glücklicher!!!!


----------



## RolfK (19. April 2011)

Aber echt, ich hab erst Freitag wieder Zeit zum biken.


----------



## Brosig (19. April 2011)

Nabend.....

Na das ist ja mal symphatisch

Michael (RADSTAND) hat mir gestern versprochen mich heute anzurufen...

Ratet mal wer nicht angerufen hat..........

Glaube auch nicht das der sich noch meldet.........
So langsam reichts mir echt......


----------



## RolfK (19. April 2011)

Heftig. Da hätte ich mich schon woanders umgeschaut, 'andere Mütter haben ja schließlich auch schöne Töchter'


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2011)

Richtig!


----------



## Brosig (19. April 2011)

Ich warte morgen noch ab....
Versteh ich echt nicht!


Vielleicht sind 2000 nicht die Mühe wert....

Naja.... Wie Ihr schon sagt, andere haben auch schöne Töchter!

Am 8.Mai ist ja große Neueröffnung bei Blöte....da gibt's bestimmt auch schöne Schnäpper...

Kommt da jemand hin?

Ps: er hat noch nicht angerufen...


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2011)

Klar da sieht man sich!


----------



## Brosig (19. April 2011)

Cool. 

Da freu ich mich!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2011)

warum baust du nicht selber?


----------



## Brosig (19. April 2011)

Bin nicht so der Schrauber...

Würd ich wohl hinbekommen....Aber bis jetzt nicht so die Lust drauf gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (19. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> warum baust du nicht selber?



Aber das macht in so einer Preisklassse doch auch nicht so wirklich Sinn?
Wenn ich mir so die Einzelpreise der Anbauteile bei meinem Rad anschaue, bleibt für den Rahmen nicht mehr soviel übrig.

LG,
slang


----------



## 230691 (19. April 2011)

So wieder Zuhause
Irgendwie kam ich heute nicht so wirklich aus der puste - wie das nur kommt.
Aus dem Schiedersee wurde nichts. Wollten bei den Extersteinen vorbei schauen, was aber auch nichts wurde.
Egal - am ende standen dann doch rund 30km auf dem Tacho was ich den Mädels wirklich nicht zugetraut hätte.

@Kris: "Du immer mit deinen Mädels!"

Ja ich weiß
Hat aber ein etwas ernsteren Hintergrund, weshalb ich momentan nur mit denen unterwegs bin :/


----------



## Brosig (19. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Aber das macht in so einer Preisklassse doch auch nicht so wirklich Sinn?
> Wenn ich mir so die Einzelpreise der Anbauteile bei meinem Rad anschaue, bleibt für den Rahmen nicht mehr soviel übrig.
> 
> LG,
> slang



Was heißt das denn? 

Heißt das dass man für so wenig Geld garnicht erst mit Customizing anfangen brauch?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2011)

welches bike genau willst du denn kaufen?
passt dir an dem bike alles?
was kostet es?


----------



## Brosig (19. April 2011)

Cannondale Flash 1 in L

Bleibt erstmal original

Uvp 1999â¬


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2011)

sorry, aber ich finde dass das bike nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ist.

hast du mal im internet nach vorjahresmodellen geguckt? 
lucky-bike hat wohl noch was lieferbares (laut anzeige) in L.

wenn du an dem bike anfängst irgendwas zu tauschen, dann kannst du die alten sachen fast nur noch verschenken.

was reizt dich so an dem rad?


----------



## Brosig (20. April 2011)

Hmmm...

Will nen Hardtail....dann will ich einfach mal was mit ner Lefty fahren

Und Alu-Rahmen war mir wichtig...
Da ist die Wahl schnell aufs F1 gefallen.

Wenn du sagst das es nix halbes und nichts ganzes ist, frag ich mich aber warum das Rad fast überall ausverkauft ist.
Soll jetzt kein blöder Spruch sein!!

Bin im Moment noch nicht so im Thema und wirklich für jeden Tip dankbar!!

Als ausweichmodell hab ich jetzt das Merida Matts Scandium 3000-d ins Auge gefasst...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2011)

sicher ist es ein gutes rad, aber wenn man nachher noch viel verändert (was bei mir sehr wahrscheinlich so wäre) bekommt man halt für die gebrauchten sachen nichts mehr.

irgendwann wirds bei mir sicher auch mal ne lefty, oder mindestens ne fatty (die neue finde ich z.b. sehr nett).

bei mir ists halt so dass ich mir die räder selber aufbaue.
zur zeit ist grade ein 29er im aufbau. 
hier werden viele vorhandene teile verwendet, aber auch neue mit einem guten p/l/gewichts-verhältnis. gut, der lrs wird etwas aus der reihe tanzen. da ist es schon was richtig nettes.


----------



## slang (20. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Was heißt das denn?
> 
> Heißt das dass man für so wenig Geld garnicht erst mit Customizing anfangen brauch?



Ja, ungefähr das heißt es, wobei ich 2000 für nen Hardtail jetzt nicht so wenig finde. Meins hat nicht mal die Hälfte gekostet, und macht auch Spaß 
(Außerdem stands im Lager des Ladens, und ich konnts sofort mitnehmen  )

Frag doch spaßeshalber mal bei Cannondale an, was die nur für die Gabel haben wollen. Da ist wahrscheinlich doch knapp die Hälfte der Kohle schon weg. 
Customizing bringts meines Erachtens nur, wenn man schon diverse Teile hat oder günstig an sie kommt (EK-Preise als Ladenmitarbeiter oder so)
Oder man sehr spezielle Wünsche hat, bzw sich seinen Traum erfühlen will. Aber da steht die Kohle und das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ja eh nicht mehr zur Debatte.

LG,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. April 2011)

2000k für nen Hardtail ist schon ordentlich, denke ich. Da sollte dann ein guter Rahmen mit passender Gabel die Basis sein, bei der man nach und nach die günstigen Verschleissteile gegen höherwertige austauscht wenn sie runtergeschrubbt sind...


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

Kleiner Tipp in eigener Sache:

Ich möchte ein custom Cannondale Coffeine loswerden  Von der Größe her dürfte es aber trotz M hinhauen. Da ist auch ne Lefty dabei!
Die Fotos sind nciht die Besten aber der Aufbau ist fein! Bei Interesse kann ich euch / dir näheres dazu sagen!


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

hat jemand von euch nicht ne weiße cc-gabel gesucht? was kostet ne sid rlt 100mm dual air von 2011?


----------



## kris. (20. April 2011)

hm, k-star, oder?!

günstigster Kurs SID


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

ok dann hat es sich erledigt, dann ist es kein Schnapper


----------



## gooni11 (20. April 2011)

ich such immenoch ne weiße cc Gabel.
Allerdings nur.... durin sl oder sid worldcup.
so wirklich was interessantes hab ich nicht gefunden ... noch nicht. wenn natürlich jemand 600 euro haben möchte für ne gebrauchte kann ich sie mir auch neu kaufen.
oder es waren runtergefahrene dinger für 400.... näää
na ja..... ist ja nicht so das ich nicht fahren könnte.

ne gute Sattelschelle such ich noch... die alte hats im übrigen zerbröselt..
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. April 2011)

wie wärs mit der hier?


----------



## poekelz (20. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ne gute Sattelschelle such ich noch... die alte hats im übrigen zerbröselt..
> mfg



Tune Würger, 29g - stabil und leicht! 
Dem Skyline Ding trau ich nicht so ganz und von Carbonschellen scheinst du ja auch erst mal kuriert zu sein


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. April 2011)

... und die hier (BTP Carbon)? Mit Titan-Schrauben 5-6g.  






... oder wäre die eher was für Dich! Neben Hope macht Salsa in meinen Augen eh die schönsten Klemmen! Jedenfalls betont die deine feminine Seite! Hehe!!


----------



## slang (20. April 2011)

Goonie, sind doch prima Vorschläge für deine Klemmung  

Ich hab auch noch eine, günstiger geht nimmer 

http://www.trabiteile.de/product_info.php/cPath/28_158/products_id/742


slang


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> hm, k-star, oder?!
> 
> günstigster Kurs SID



ich suche ne sid? neeee! darum 

ich habe eine weiße sid zu veräußern!


----------



## balder (20. April 2011)

Hey bin gerade dabei mir mein erstes DH/FR hardtail Bike zu bauen und brauch eure Hilfe. Ich habe mich für eine Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 entschieden und mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob ich sie als 9mm Schnellspanner version oder als 20mm Steckachsen Version nehmen soll. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
mfg Balder


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2011)

du möchtest dir also ein dh/fr-bike zusammenbauen!?

lies dir den namen der gabel noch mal ganz langsam laut vor. da steckt dirt jump drin.
meinste die ist für dh/fr geeignet mit ihrem federweg?


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

Servus 

Ein FR/DH mit ner DJ3? Ausm Stehgreif würde ich sagen die hat 130mm. Das ist an sich untypisch. Aber dieses hin und her der Definitionen ist sowieso sehr komisch und teilweise unnütz.
Hast du schon einen Rahmen?

Generell: Nimm ne Steckachse! Mehr Steifigkeit und wenn du Scheibenbremsen hast, kannst du das Rad besser wechseln. Dann wird das Rad nämlich exakt so wieder positioniert und montiert wie vor dem rausnehmen. Dadurch wirds nicht mehr schleifen als vorher auch. Das ist beim Schnellspanner nicht ganz so erfolgreich.,




Edit meint: Da war ich wohl zu langsam^^


----------



## kris. (20. April 2011)

ich seh doppelt!


----------



## kris. (20. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich suche ne sid? neeee! darum
> 
> ich habe eine weiße sid zu veräußern!



Aber weiße SID war schonmal richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (20. April 2011)

Was würdet ihr mir den für ne Gabel empfehlen?
Die Dirt Jumper 3 hat 100mm bzw 110mm federweg was wäre den so typisch?
Ja nen rahmen habe ich schon den hier.



Den hier.


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

hast du kurz nen Namen zum Rahmen?
Ich entferne mal deinen Doppelpost.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2011)

der rahmen sieht irgendwie ganz start nach dirtjump und street aus.


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

eher 4x


----------



## balder (20. April 2011)

*Der Rahmen hat die Bezeichnung JK-H28NA ich glaube aber nicht das euch das hilft. Ich habe ihn von meiner Freundin geschenkt bekommen und der Händler der ihn ihr verkauft hat ihn ihr als DH/FR Rahmen verkauft.*


----------



## 230691 (20. April 2011)

Also wenn man nach dem Rahmen googlet, wird zwar nicht viel brauchbares ausgespuckt, aber er wird überall als DUal/Dirt Rahmen bezeichnet.


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

http://www.radforum.de/dual-dirtbike-rahmen-jk-h28na-metallic-blau-295147.html

ist also ein dirt-dual rahmen 

also ich denke der rahmen ist erstmal eine gute basis um zuschauen ob einem das biken an sich überhaupt gefällt. im wald wirst du damit allerdings nicht all zu lange spaß haben können. bergauf nichts zum sitzen und bergab lehnst du zu stark auf dem lenker und dir fehlt der federweg.
etwas unglücklich aber einem geschenkten gaul schaut man nicht ins maul


----------



## balder (20. April 2011)

So wieviel mm Federweg sind den so üblich könnt ihr mir da ne Gabel empfehlen die nicht so super viel kostet vieleicht hat einer ja auch noch eine zuhause rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht?
Was haltet ihr von der?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ZOOM-FLIGHT-650-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2a4644b9


----------



## 230691 (20. April 2011)

Die Gabel ist eindeutig zu viel des guten.
Kenne mich jetzt mit den einzelnen Geometrie Daten von Fahrrädern nicht aus^^
Aber mehr als 120mm würde ich in den Rahmen nicht rein kloppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (20. April 2011)

Das ist wohl ein bisschen reichlich für ein Dual-HT!

Normal sind bei solchen Rädern wohl 100 bis 120mm, ne Steckachse (QR20, Maxle) sollte obligatorisch sein. Orientier dich mal an den Dirt Jumper Gabeln von Marzocchi - ne DJ 1 wird im Netz schon unter 200 angeboten.


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

Nein also mehr als 120mm machen in dem Rhamen keinen Sinn. 
Sie von Ebay ist "Mist".
Schau dich mal nach Gabeln von Rock Shox, Manitou, Marzzochi, Magura und Suntour (nur manche Modelle) um.

Also Dirt Jumper ist nicht verkehrt, da haste eig das Beste was auch noch preislich Sinn macht. Dann nimm aber die DJ3.


So ich klinke mich erstmal aus - vllt schau ich Heute Abend nochmal rein. Also brav sein Jungs, nech Gooni, Chucky und co KG? 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## gooni11 (20. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und die hier (BTP Carbon)? Mit Titan-Schrauben 5-6g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin ihr Säcke 

Also die da oben aus Carbon gefällt mir wohl. Die Frage ist... Hält die?!

Da die Schelle die ich jetzt hab auch nur 30 gr wiegt sollte die neue natürlich schon leichter sein!!

Also die Tune bringt Mir nix da dann auch ( zu schwer) 

Waldi ..... Wo gib's die und was kostet ? Ich bin auf Arbeit und kann jetzt nicht danach suchen 

Mfg


----------



## balder (20. April 2011)

wäre dieser rahmen eher geeignet für ein DH/FR bike würde den Dämpfer natürlich gegen einen anderen tauschen.


----------



## kris. (20. April 2011)

Hej Balder!

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen muss ich fragen wie sehr Du dich schon mit dem Thema FR/DH auseinandergesetzt hast.
Der Rahmen oben macht im ersten Moment nicht den vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck, aber ohne ein besseres Bild und weitere Daten  ist das natürlich schwer zu sagen.
Eine gute Informationsquelle ist der Link hier.
Auch ist zu überlegen ob nicht ein gutes gebrauchtes aus dem Bikemarkt der bessere Einstieg ist als sofort einen Selbstaufbau in Angriff zu nehmen...

Wie sehen denn eigentlich Deine Erfahrungen aus? Schon das FR-Bike von nem Bekannten gefahren? Oder bisher "nur" reine Begeisterung für große Sprünge und Ferderwege?


----------



## Sumsemann (20. April 2011)

@gooni

Kann dir guten Gewissens die Carbon Ti X-Clamp 3 empfehlen. Die habe ich selber und hat trotz meiner über 90 Kg noch nie Probleme gemacht.







Kostet bei r2 32,50 Euro und wiegt (von r2 nachgewogen) in 34,9 8,8 Gramm.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (20. April 2011)

Also wie im Vorstellungsthread schon gesagt bin ich blutiger anfänger im DH/FR bereich. Ich bin Vorher Jahrelang Rennrad gefahren aber den meisten spass hatte ich immer im Gelände mit nen paar Kumpels bin vor ein paar Jahren auch schon mal ein DH bike gefahren habe mich jetzt, nach 4 jahren Pause vom kompletten Radfahren entschieden etwas intensiver in den DH/FR bereich einzusteigen. Zu dem selber bauen das mache ich weil ich bis jetzt alle meine Räder selber gebaut habe.


----------



## gooni11 (20. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @gooni
> 
> Kann dir guten Gewissens die Carbon Ti X-Clamp 3 empfehlen. Die habe ich selber und hat trotz meiner über 90 Kg noch nie Probleme gemacht.
> 
> ...



Na also.... Muß man erst so betteln . 
Wird morgen bestellt..... Gibt es sogar in weiß 
Mfg


----------



## Brosig (20. April 2011)

Moin!

Wollte nur bescheid sagen dass sich heute wieder niemand bei mir gemeldet hat!

Ich warte jetzt noch Ostern ab, dann ruf ich nächste Woche Dienstag bei Radstand an und stornier das Bike

Kanns echt nicht sein...


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

@ balder:

Rin Rad aus dem Bikemarkt ist schon nicht verkehrt. Ich würde preislich auch nicht zu hoch einsteigen. 
Nenn uns dochmal bitte ein paar Daten: Größe, Gewicht, etc


----------



## gooni11 (20. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wollte nur bescheid sagen dass sich heute wieder niemand bei mir gemeldet hat!
> 
> ...



für mich hätten sich BEIDE Firmen schön längst erledigt.
Cannondale weil sie nicht wissen wann sie liefern (ist doch ein Witz) und dieser Laden da weil du denen eh egal bist wie du selbst zugeben mußt!

Es gibt Hunderte schöne Räder..... und noch mehr Läden. Bunny Hopp und Fun Corner in Hameln sind auch SEHR gut. Google mal.
Die haben auch www shops und teilweise SUPER Angebote!
mfg


----------



## RolfK (20. April 2011)

Jep, die beiden Läden in Hameln kenn ich seit so ziemlich fast 20 Jahren und bin immer mal wieder Kunde mit Bikes und Teilen und war bis jetzt immer zufrieden, was sowohl den Service als auch den Preis, der einem gemacht wird, betrifft. Hab noch für kein Teil oder Bike dort den Listenpreis bezahlt.


----------



## Brosig (20. April 2011)

Danke für die Tipps!!!


Seh ich das richtig das Fun Corner in Hameln in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Bahnhof ist???

Dann würd ich mich Samstag morgen eventuell mal in nen Zug setzen...


----------



## RolfK (20. April 2011)

Jo so geschätzte 750m. Und auf dem Weg dorthin kommst du an BunnyHop vorbei.


----------



## Brosig (20. April 2011)

Super, danke!!!!


----------



## stoppelhopper (20. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> für mich hätten sich BEIDE Firmen schön längst erledigt.
> Cannondale weil sie nicht wissen wann sie liefern (ist doch ein Witz) und dieser Laden da weil du denen eh egal bist wie du selbst zugeben mußt!
> 
> Es gibt Hunderte schöne Räder..... und noch mehr Läden. Bunny Hopp und Fun Corner in Hameln sind auch SEHR gut. Google mal.
> ...



Naja, wenn dein Händler bei bestem Wetter in der Woche vor Ostern mal vergisst anzurufen, würde ich ihm deswegen nicht unbedingt schlechte Absichten oder Arroganz unterstellen. Da würde ich mir eher sorgen machen wenn er drei mal täglich anruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

Spannende Diskussion,
Mittwochs ist der Radstand übrigens geschlossen, kein Wunder dass sich niemand bei Brosig gemeldet hat, und ich denke, bei dem Wetter geht da grad unplanmäßig die Saison los, Streß werden die genug haben. Entschuldigt nicht die fehlende Rückmeldung, das ist klar.
Von der Firma Cannondale hab ich mich schon vor Jahren verabschiedet; zu ner Zeit als ich die Räder von denen verkaufen sollte. Sicher, die Rahmen waren nicht schlecht, aber die Ausstatungen der Räder, und vor allen Dingen deren Geschäftsgebaren waren unter aller Sau. Fette Vororder war gefragt, aber wenn dann so ein kleiner Händler noch was nachordern wollte, ging da keiner mehr ans Telefon. Und genau da steht jetzt Brosig bzw der Micha.
Ich würde nicht mehr bis nach Ostern warten.
In der 2000 Klasse bieten schon sehr viele Hersteller nen Rad mit Carbonrahmen an, der wiegt dann nicht 1450g(aus dem Flash-Thread) sondern nen 950g.
Und wenn es denn unbedingt Alu sein soll, sparst du halt 500, die  kannste dann locker für Zusatzteile ausgeben. Klickies, Regenjacke etc


LG,
slang


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

balder schrieb:


> Also wie im Vorstellungsthread schon gesagt bin ich blutiger anfänger im DH/FR bereich. Ich bin Vorher Jahrelang Rennrad gefahren aber den meisten spass hatte ich immer im Gelände mit nen paar Kumpels bin vor ein paar Jahren auch schon mal ein DH bike gefahren habe mich jetzt, nach 4 jahren Pause vom kompletten Radfahren entschieden etwas intensiver in den DH/FR bereich einzusteigen. Zu dem selber bauen das mache ich weil ich bis jetzt alle meine Räder selber gebaut habe.


 
Moin!

Von RR zum DH ist ja ein ganz schöner Schritt. Machst nicht gerne halbe Sachen, was? 

Meine Aussage bzgl. des Selbstaufbaus bezog sich weniger auf die Schrauberei, als mehr auf die Frage ob es sich finanziell lohnt. Nicht das Du nacher in der Summe der Teile auf einen Preis kommst für den es im Bikemarkt vielleicht ein gut erhaltenes Big Hit gegeben hätte. 
Schrauben und den Bock nach deinen eigenen Vorstellungen mit Anbauteilen versorgen, das ist was wozu Du im Laufe der ersten Saisons bestimmt noch zur Genüge kommst. 

Dies hier zum Beispiel...

Oder ein Stinky...

Oder ein Canyon...

Oder was anders, hängt halt auch von deinen finanziellen Vorstellungen ab.


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Habe noch eine neue/unbenutze Stinger zur Tretlagermontage liegen.
> Bei Interesse: melden!




Die reicht leider nur bis max. 40 Zähne, das haut bei mir aber nicht hin. Trotzdem danke 
Vielleicht steige ich aber auch demnächst auf 2-fach mit Bash um - Vorschläge?


----------



## nippelspanner (21. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Die reicht leider nur bis max. 40 Zähne, das haut bei mir aber nicht hin. Trotzdem danke



Dass Du die mit 22/36/Bash fahren musst, ist schon logo! 



JENSeits schrieb:


> ...2-fach mit Bash um - Vorschläge?



Da suche ich auch noch immer. Abgesehen von SLX gibt´s da glaube ich z. Z. nix vernünftiges ab Werk. Überlege, für´s Mojo die neue XT in schwarz zu nehmen. 
Dann Umrüsten: Bash statt 44er, 36er statt 32er.


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

Ich bin am grübeln ob mir das 36er ausreicht. bergauf brauche ich das 22er in verbindung mitm kleinen Ritzel  bergab auch gerne mal 44er mit großen Ritzel.
Das ist ein wenig dumm. Mal schauen ob die Kraft / Kondition in diesem Sommer so gut wird das sich das bessert


----------



## nippelspanner (21. April 2011)

Für das, was wir beiden machen, reicht ein 36er!


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Naja, wenn dein Händler bei bestem Wetter in der Woche vor Ostern mal vergisst anzurufen, würde ich ihm deswegen nicht unbedingt schlechte Absichten oder Arroganz unterstellen. Da würde ich mir eher sorgen machen wenn er drei mal täglich anruft



in anbetracht dessen daß das Bike ja schon längst bei ihm sein sollte ist das eben NICHT egal.
dann wartet er ja auch schon die ganze Woche und hat schon mehrmals da angeklopft.

und das nun schönes Wetter ist und auch noch an ostern....... also bitte.
Ich glaube das sollte man als Radhändler schon einplanen oder.

Ich kann auch noch empfehlen.... Sattelfest in Bielefeld.
TOP Service... ich kenne KEINEN Händler der sich so reinhängt wenn es um Kundenzufriedenheit geht!!

Ich würd auch selbst gern Specialized fahren aber das können nur Beamte glaub ich... 

mfg


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt wahrscheinlich Laufzeit, weil sonst ergibts irgendwie keinen Sinn?
> Und falls doch so gemeint, ich hab meine bei ebay gekauft, kostet dann ca. nen 100er, dafür ist sie nach 3 oder 4 Tagen bei dir.
> Goonie hat ja schon die Power LED black empfohlen. Entweder die, oder ne Fenix LD20. Damit ist  the_shot am Freitag gefahren und war, glaub ich, überrascht was aus so einer kleinen Funzel so an Licht rauskommt.
> Kost um die 60, dazu nen selbstgefrickelten Halter und mit guten Eneloop-Accus, hab ich die immer im Rucksack. Für die unangekündigten Sonnenfinsternisse und so.
> ...



Hey,

sorry für die "Nicht-Antwort". Viel Stress in den letzten Tagen... Mo u. Di mit der Firma in München, gestern Geburtstag von meiner Freundin aber JETZT: ENDLICH URLAUB! 
Für ne Runde wäre ich aber auf jeden Fall zu haben. Wollte mich jetzt gleich auch auf den Weg machen, schwanke noch zwischen Borgholzhausen oder andere Richtung nach Detmold... 
Wann hast du denn Zeit bzw. frei?

Wegen der Lampe meinte ich schon Lieferzeit. Wenn man die günstig in Hongkong bestellt hat man glaube ich schon diese ewig lange Lieferzeit, oder?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sorry für die "Nicht-Antwort". Viel Stress in den letzten Tagen... Mo u. Di mit der Firma in München, gestern Geburtstag von meiner Freundin aber JETZT: ENDLICH URLAUB!
> Für ne Runde wäre ich aber auf jeden Fall zu haben. Wollte mich jetzt gleich auch auf den Weg machen, schwanke noch zwischen Borgholzhausen oder andere Richtung nach Detmold...
> ...



Moin
also zu der Lampe (dx) kann ich nur sagen..
kauf sie über ebay oder so und nicht aus Hongkong.
Du zahlst dann zwar 100 euro.. das ist aber trotzdem ok für die Lampe. Also ICH bin sehr zufrieden und würde sagen 100 Euro dafür wär ok.

oder halt Sigma Powerled für 80 . Würd mir um MAL nachts zu fahren auch reichen.... hast halt besseren service , Garantie usw
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

@Owl-Biker,
jetzt sofort ist mir etwas zu hektisch, bin grad von der Arbeit ins Haus gekommen.
Würde so gegen 14.00 Uhr los, wobei ich glaube weder bis Borgholzhausen noch Detmold wollte, eher Oerlinghausen bzw Halle

Lampe am besten über Ebay, ich schrobs ja auch schon.

slang


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

am Karfreitag wär auch ne schöne Gelegenheit, so um die Mittagszeit vielleicht. Danach ist bei mir erst wieder Malloche und ein "Familientag"


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

Im Moment tendiere ich auch zur PowerLED....


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

gooni fährt morgen auch!! 
guckt mal im Touren thread nach...

vielleicht kommt Bergschreck ja auch...


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

Ist denn diese PowerLed Evo schon zu haben?
Die scheint ja auch ganz spannend zu sein


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt Bergschreck ja auch...



Dann mußt du ihm wohl ne PM senden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Dann mußt du ihm wohl ne PM senden



nein. nachher regnet, es und dann muß ich absagen ,und dann..... neee
aber nett gemeint danke


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

Moin
Also hab selbst grad noch einmal bei Bunny Hop in Hameln geschaut.
Cannondale Flash's ohne Ende in Carbon von 2400 auf 1600 eu runtergeschraubt,
Wer da noch ein Alu Hardtail nimmt ist selbst schuld find ich.

Und zum thema Carbon und Empfindlichkeit.... glaub nicht alles was du liest oder hörst.
mfg


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

Das ist natürlich nen Knallerpreis. Mag die Lefty aber trotzdem nicht leiden! 

Edit sagt: Die sind mit ner SID...
Da hat Sie recht, die Schlampe.


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Und zum thema Carbon und Empfindlichkeit.... glaub nicht alles was du liest oder hörst.
> mfg



Es sei denn, es geht um Karbonsattelklemmen 

und jetzt schnell weg

@ kris, geht mir auch so
mußt halt noch ne righty dranbauen, dann passt wenigstens die Optik wieder


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Es sei denn, es geht um Karbonsattelklemmen
> 
> und jetzt schnell weg
> 
> ...



na jaaaa .....die Klemme musste aber auch in meinem Fall zum Schluß sehr leiden....


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch noch empfehlen.... Sattelfest in Bielefeld.
> TOP Service... ich kenne KEINEN Händler der sich so reinhängt wenn es um Kundenzufriedenheit geht!!



Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen!!! Hab grad heute dort noch nen Specialized für meine Tochter gekauft und mein Interesse an der neuen Magura MT 8 bekundet.
Die bestellen mir jetzt unverbindlich eine MT8 um sie mal zu beglozen und zu befummeln




gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich würd auch selbst gern Specialized fahren aber das können nur Beamte glaub ich...
> 
> mfg



Hmmmm, hast du was gegen Beamte??? ...die tun doch nix 

...oder wollste mich nur wieder blöde anmachen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hmmmm, hast du was gegen Beamte??? ...die tun doch nix



 Sehr guter Spruch


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Die bestellen mir jetzt unverbindlich eine MT8 um sie mal zu beglozen und zu befummeln


 
Machen die das auch bei Katalogbräuten? 
Nicht das ich eine wollte, aber interessieren tuts mich schon...


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hmmmm, hast du was gegen Beamte??? ...die tun doch nix



Nein, aber ich hätte gerne etwas.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Machen die das auch bei Katalogbräuten?



Jo, dass währ klasse!!! Wenn man dann neben glotzen und fummeln die auch noch mal probef.... dürfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

Jungs ich muß los... Arbeit ruft


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

So Jungs, ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg ins Sauerland.
Mal andere Wege biken als nur den Teuto... 

Frohe Ostern zusammen, ich lass Euch auch nen Hasen da:







   

Vielleicht schau ich zwischendurch mal mitm Handy vorbei...


----------



## nippelspanner (21. April 2011)

Vorsicht!!!
Der Easter-Bunny geht wieder um! 






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnXR5Baq0X8"]YouTube        - Easter Bunny[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

das sit ja noch stumpfer als Remi 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRefZf3gj74"]YouTube        - Best of Elevator (RÃ©mi GAILLARD)[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

So auch endlich daheim.
War auch beim Doc:
Gut verheilt und fürs Radfahren freigegeben. Zitat: "Aber fahr vorsichtig - obwohl: bis Samstag hab ich im Lübbecker Krankenhaus Notdienst" 


Er kennt mich eben gut


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @Owl-Biker,
> jetzt sofort ist mir etwas zu hektisch, bin grad von der Arbeit ins Haus gekommen.
> Würde so gegen 14.00 Uhr los, wobei ich glaube weder bis Borgholzhausen noch Detmold wollte, eher Oerlinghausen bzw Halle
> 
> ...



Hey,

hatte ich etwas spät gelesen, sorry. Bin so ca. 2km vor Borgholzhausen umgedreht, sonst hätte ichs wohl nicht mehr nach Hause geschafft.
Insgesamt 39km bei 1020 Höhenmetern, musste zum Schluss aber ziemlich kämpfen. 

Keine Ahnung inwieweit ich morgen wieder fahrbereit bin, jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall platt. 
Ich schau morgen früh aber mal rein hier, ansonsten wäre ich auch für Samstag zu haben, je nachdem wie es da mit deiner Arbeit ausschaut. Sonntag und Montag bin ich daheim bei der Familie, ich glaub ich nehm das Bike mit und statte dem Wiehen nach monatelanger Abstinez mal wieder einen Besuch ab. =)

Wegen der Lampe hatte ich mich ja vor 1 Woche schon mal für die Sigma ausgesprochen. Reicht für mich locker und ist ne ganze Ecke günstiger. Gibts bei hibike für 55, zurzeit nur nicht lieferbar...

Aber da bei mir derzeit aufgrund von Freundins Geburtstag, Balkonrennovierung inkl. neuen Möbeln und allgemein extravagantem Lebensstil eh wieder Griechenland auf dem Konto ist, passt das auch wenn ich noch 10 Tage warte. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Brosig (21. April 2011)

So, heut mittag Kontakt mit meinem Händler gehabt......ich hab angerufen!

Hat sich entschuldigt, von wegen viel zu tun und so. Aber da gute kommt jetzt!

Er hat ne Versandbestätigung aus den Niederlanden für mein Flash!!!!

Hab heute um 14 Uhr mit ihm gesprochen.. er meinte es könnte gut sein das dass Flash heute noch kommt. Spätestens dann aber Anfang nächster Woche. Bin echt mal gespannt ob das so eintrifft.

Traue dem Braten nicht so....

BTW..ich suche nen gutes Technikbuch rund ums Fahrrad. Kann mir da einer ne Empfehlung geben???

Frohe Ostern!!!!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

Das blaue von Park Tool soll ganz gut sein! 

Ich drück dir die Daumen!
Solche Zeitangaben kenne ich schon von ihm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2011)

dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass es klappt.

soll ich dir jetzt dass komplette ibc-forum ausdrucken?


----------



## Brosig (21. April 2011)

Jo danke!

Am besten er ruft Dienstag an und sagt mir das ich es abholen kann, da hab ich nämlich Geburtstag! 

@k.Star

Ja mach mal bitte, und binden lassen nicht vergessen!


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

Ich habe jemanden hier, der baut sich ein Hardtail weit unter 9kg auf mit reichlich bergab-potenzial! 



Popcorn habe ich schon hier


----------



## Brosig (21. April 2011)

Uiuiuiuiuiu

Da geht bestimmt einiges!


----------



## balder (21. April 2011)

So Also mal zu meinen Daten ich bin 184cm gross, 90kg schwer
Ich habe mir erstmal als finanziele grenze 1500 für rad + ausrüstung (protektoren, Helm etc.) gesetzt. Ich hoffe das euch das erstmal hilft.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2011)

Mal so am Rande für all die, dessen Frauchen auch mit'm Drahtesel unterwegs ist ...

bei Decathlon in Bielefeld gibt's Damen-Bekleidung von Shimano (Trikots, Hosen) für jeweils 5,-. Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt. Keine Qualitätsmängel oder ähnlich zu erkennen und sehr schöne Designs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

Ja das hilft erstmal. Also bei nem FR/DH-Rahmen musst du definitiv nen M/L haben. Das kommt dann m.M. nach auf die Geo an.
Vom Gewicht her geht das in Ordnung.

fÃ¼r nen tausender solltest du ein anstÃ¤ndiges Gebrauchtes bekommen, dazu schau mal in den Bikemarkt. FÃr Helm, Beinschoner und Schutzjacke solltest du schon 300-400â¬ einplanen! Der Schutz geht definitiv vor!


Ich schau gleich mal in den Bikemarkt rein und stÃ¶ber ein wenig


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2011)

@ Balder:  Also ein Fr wäre: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/369514/cat/42


ich hab vorhin etwas altes gefunden und konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o60hQvwKKCE"]YouTube        - Oldie but Goldie![/nomedia]


----------



## slang (22. April 2011)

Moin allerseits,
alle noch am knacken oder was? 

mal aus dem Touren-Thread hier hin.
@ goonie,
die Tour heute sag ich mal ab,
65km ist mir echt zu wenig, 69 solltens schon sein 
ne, Spaß, ich ruf dich nachher mal an.

@ OWL-Biker
für 55 ists dann aber die PowerLed ohne Accu, nehm ich mal an. Dann kannste auch die Fenix nehmen. Von der Lichtleistung ist die nicht schwächer, würd ich mal so provokant in den Raum werfen. Aber egal, bist ja eh pleite, und im Moment kann man ja auch gut Touren im Hellen fahren. 
Ich schicke dir mal ne PM, ist für ne Tourverabredung glaub ich einfacher.

@ all,
gestern war ich mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs, und hab mich dabei wieder mal endlos über die Bremsen geärgert, Hayes Sroker Ryde. Voll Schrott die Dinger...Bremsleistung ist ja schon mäßig, okay, für meinen Fahrstil ausreichend. Aber...eine Kurve gefahren schleift sie vorne, 2 Meter im Wiegetritt schleift und kratzt sie hinten. 
Rahmen und Gabel wiegen knappe 4 Kilo, da sollte eigentlich genug Material gegen Verwindung verarbeitet sein 
LR Mavic Crossride mit CL und XT Spannachsen, alles schön schwer, aber dafür auch solide.

Die Formulas an meinem Zesty sind ja manchmal schon anstrengend, aber die Hayes gehen gar nicht.

Also...
hat einer nen Tipp für brauchbare Bremsen für nen kleinen Euro, oder hat vielleicht noch was im Keller liegen?
Gewicht egal, derlei Tunning macht an der Kiste eh keinen Sinn
Farbe auch egal, solange sie schwarz sind 

LG,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ne ich knacke nicht, ich mache mich fertig für ne Runde 


Also ich würde Shimano nehmen, die sind pflegeleicht! Formula zickt nur rum, kenne ich zur Genüge. Habe ja meine K18 gegen ne Saint getauscht. Magura ist auch relativ stressfrei 
Im Keller habe ich nichts mehr, außer 165er Magura Julie Bremsschreiben, sind keine Centerlock. Sonst siehts hier eher düster aus 



LG Jens


----------



## slang (22. April 2011)

Hi,
danke, hab auch schon so an die SLX gedacht. 
Die Tektro Augira werden hier im Forum ja auch sehr gelobt, allerdings die Pro,
die Comp bekommt man auch schon für nen Hunni. Weiß aber nicht, ob die dann auch so sorglos sind.
Scheiben liegen genug rum, und 165er brauch ich eh nicht, danke

LG,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (22. April 2011)

XT dürfte ncoh besser passeng laube ich 

so ich bin raus, schönen Samstag, äh Freitag euch!


----------



## Sumsemann (22. April 2011)

...oder ne Hope.

Bremse schon seit Jahren mit Hope (von Race X2 bis M4 alles gehabt) und hatte NIE Probleme.


----------



## slang (22. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...oder ne Hope.
> 
> Bremse schon seit Jahren mit Hope (von Race X2 bis M4 alles gehabt) und hatte NIE Probleme.



Sicherlich, nur ... wo gibts die für den kleinen Geldbeutel?


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sicherlich, nur ... wo gibts die für den kleinen Geldbeutel?



Für kleines Geld wirste keine Hope finden. Obwohl ich Sumsemann Recht gebe. Hab die Hope Tech X2 mit Floating Disc und Stahlflexleitung und hatte bisher auch nie Probleme. Wobei sie in unseren Breitengraden wohl nie an ihre Grenze gehen wird. 
In der aktuellen "World of Mountain Biking" sind 17 Scheibenbremsen getestet worden. Vielleicht ist da etwas für Dich dabei.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sicherlich, nur ... wo gibts die für den kleinen Geldbeutel?



Bei mir in Kürze 

Werde evtl. meine Race X2 mit 203/183er Floatings gegen die neue MT8 tauschen.
Damit lassen sich noch mal so 50-70gr sparen...

Hoffe nur, dass ich es später nicht bereue denn die Hope ist echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Bei mir in Kürze
> 
> Werde evtl. meine Race X2 mit 203/183er Floatings gegen die neue MT8 tauschen.
> Damit lassen sich noch mal so 50-70gr sparen...
> ...



wofür brauchst DU denn ne Bremse.... bist doch selbst schon eine,,,


----------



## Sumsemann (22. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> wofür brauchst DU denn ne Bremse.... bist doch selbst schon eine,,,



...ja, aber ne verdammt gut aussehende.

Wenn ich könnte, dann würd ich mich jeden Tag selber fi.....


----------



## gooni11 (22. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ja, aber ne verdammt gut aussehende.
> 
> Wenn ich könnte, dann würd ich mich jeden Tag selber fi.....


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. April 2011)

Tschüss Niveau, wir sehn uns Dienstag! ;-)

Oder war es ein Coming-Out der anderen Art?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2011)

und ich dachte immer das wäre eine handcreme ...


----------



## slang (22. April 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Tschüss Niveau, wir sehn uns Dienstag! ;-)
> 
> Oder war es ein Coming-Out der anderen Art?



Genial, 
besser ist   nicht möglich


----------



## slang (23. April 2011)

vom BilderThread mal hierhin

@ Waldwichtel

schau mal, hier gibts noch die passende Bremse für deine bessere Hälfte 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/371167/cat/33

LG,
slang


----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2011)

da kann man nur hoffen dass die hier nicht mitliest, sonst wirds teuer für ihn.


----------



## slang (23. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Bei mir in Kürze
> 
> Werde evtl. meine Race X2 mit 203/183er Floatings gegen die neue MT8 tauschen.
> Damit lassen sich noch mal so 50-70gr sparen...



Sorry, schätze mal, dass sie trotzdem nicht meine angestrebte Preisklasse hat. Und für nen Leichtbauprojekt taugt das Rad eh nicht. Da wär am Ende kein einziges Teil mehr übrig. 

slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sorry, schätze mal, dass sie trotzdem nicht meine angestrebte Preisklasse hat. Und für nen Leichtbauprojekt taugt das Rad eh nicht. Da wär am Ende kein einziges Teil mehr übrig.
> 
> slang



ooooch fahr einfach zu ihm nach Haus... drück ihn mal gaaanz lieb und zärtlich und dann sollste mal sehen wie günstig das wird....

Niveau war ja erst Dienstag..... oder


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ooooch fahr einfach zu ihm nach Haus... drück ihn mal gaaanz lieb und zärtlich und dann sollste mal sehen wie günstig das wird....
> 
> Niveau war ja erst Dienstag..... oder


 
Bei mir schon und bei den Beamten bestimmt auch, bei Stefan meines Wissens nach schon heute.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> vom BilderThread mal hierhin
> 
> @ Waldwichtel
> 
> ...



Danke, die hatte ich als Hope-Fan schön länger im Auge. Aber bei ihrer 
Gurkerei braucht die keine Hope, da reicht die Tektro.  ...fährt ja 
meistens nur Standgas und ich rolle nebenher. So komme ich wenigstens 
in den Genuß meiner Hope Pro II Naben und ihrem netten Sound. 

Aber mal was anderes! Da ich noch 2 oder 3 schlicht weiße Trikots im 
Schrank habe und erst vor kurzem nen Satz Trikots für unser Alpecin- 
Drachenboot-Team entworfen habe, kam mir so in den Sinn, mal nen 
lustiges Radtrikot zu entwerfen. Jaja, wenn man zu lange in der Sonne 
sitzt, kommt man schon mal auf so bescheuerte Ideen. 

Ansich wäre es aber auch mal ne nette Idee hier son einheitliches Shirt 
oder Trikot fürs Forum (natürlich nur uns OWL´er) drucken zu lassen. 
Jeder halt mit seinem Foren-Namen auf dem Rücken oder so. Oder was 
meint ihr? 

Hier mal mein erster Entwurf ...


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Danke, die hatte ich als Hope-Fan schön länger im Auge. Aber bei ihrer
> Gurkerei braucht die keine Hope, da reicht die Tektro.  ...fährt ja
> meistens nur Standgas und ich rolle nebenher. So komme ich wenigstens
> in den Genuß meiner Hope Pro II Naben und ihrem netten Sound.
> ...



vom Motiv her find ich's gut...... ich wär dabei. Aber wenn dann Trikot...


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

Bzgl. des Namens kann man ja noch diskutieren. Ich bin ja auch fÃ¼r jeden Vorschlag offen bzw. dankbar. 
Trikot fÃ¤nde ich auch besser. Bzgl. des Druckverfahrens mÃ¼Ãte ich dann mit ner Druckerei reden. 
Das kÃ¶nnte dann vom Material abhÃ¤ngen. Vielleicht brenntÂ´s ja demnÃ¤chst auch mal wieder bei BOC in 
Bielefeld und die hauen die Trikots fÃ¼rn Appel und nen Ei raus.  

... der Druck selber sollte jedenfalls nicht so teuer sein. Habe bei den Trikots fÃ¼r die Drachenboottruppe 
pro Shirt ca. 30,-â¬ bezahlt. (hochwertiges Polyester-Shirt, RÃ¼ckseite DIN A3 Print farbig, Vorderseite 
DIN A4 Druck farbig, Sublimationsdruck). Das Trikot kÃ¶nnte sich jeder selbst besorgen, da hier die 
Interessen sicher verschieden sind (Marke, lang-/kurzÃ¤rmlig, ...).

WÃ¤re zumindest ne lustige Geschichte und nen schÃ¶ner Eyecatcher.


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Namens kann man ja noch diskutieren. Ich bin ja auch für jeden Vorschlag offen bzw. dankbar. Trikot fände ich auch besser. Bzgl. des Druckverfahrens müßte ich dann mit ner Druckerei reden. Das könnte dann vom Material abhängen. Vielleicht brennt´s ja demnächst auch mal wieder bei BOC in Bielefeld und die hauen die Trikots fürn Appel und nen Ei raus.
> 
> ... der Druck selber sollte jedenfalls nicht so teuer sein. Habe bei den Trikots für die Drachenboottruppe pro Shirt ca. 30,- bezahlt. (hochwertiges Polyester-Shirt, Rückseite DIN A3 Print farbig, Vorderseite DIN A4 Druck farbig, Sublimationsdruck). Das Trikot könnte sich jeder selbst besorgen, da hier die Interessen sicher verschieden sind (Marke, lang-/kurzärmlig, ...).
> 
> Wäre zumindest ne lustige Geschichte und nen schöner Eyecatcher.


wenns soweit ist bin ich wie gesagt dabei und trikot bekomm ich bei BOC IMMER fürn Appel... Ei brauch ich gar nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (23. April 2011)

... vielleicht kann unser Moderator hierfür mal nen neuen Thread anlegen 
(OWL-Teamwear oder ähnl.) und den Beitrag rüberschieben. 

Sollte sich nach ner Weile keine Resonanz zeigen, so kann der Thread 
meinetwegen wieder gelöscht werden.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

Jo, ich währ auch dabei...


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

So Jungs, dann mal frohe Ostern an euch und eure Familie! 

Kleiner Tip für die Eiersuche ... Immer dem Reißverschluß nach! 
(gilt nicht für Nudisten)


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jo, ich währ auch dabei...



Wie machst du das dann mit dem Trikot Ich glaub günstige Zelte gibt es bei Neckermann oben.....


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> So Jungs, dann mal frohe Ostern an euch und eure Familie!
> 
> Kleiner Tip für die Eiersuche ... Immer dem Reißverschluß nach!
> (gilt nicht für Nudisten)



ich hab sie!! ich hab sie!!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. April 2011)

...meine Frau hatte sie heute morgen auch schon gefunden 


Also Angelo... gleich nicht so schnell radeln. Ich hatte schon Sport heute


----------



## poekelz (24. April 2011)

...Hauptsache heute auch in BUNT 

Heute zum Kaffeetrinken zur Schwiegermutter 

Damit das mit dem Kuchenhunger auch klappt fahre ich natürlich mit dem Rad und mache noch nen kleinen Umweg  , dann kann ich heute Abend auch noch locker nen paar Weizen zischen - die hab ich mir dann verdient 

Häppie Träils!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. April 2011)

Nach nem Besuch bei der Schwiegermutter hat man sich immer Alkohol verdient.


...oder besser nötig


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2011)

besser schon vorher.


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2011)

und währenddessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (24. April 2011)

Also ich kann mittlerweile OHNE gar nicht mehr
Aus meiner Hollywoodschaukel aufstehen.
EXTREM Chilling seit einer Woche. Geil. 

Bin so entspannt, dass ich sogar aufs Eier suchen (lassen)
verzichte 

Chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2011)

fÃ¼r euch Nightrider:


Sigma Powerled Pro Black Inkl. Ionenpack-Akku + LadegerÃ¤t fÃ¼r 89,99â¬  da gibt's Ã¼brigens Heute 10% auf das gesamte Sortiment.

oder auch hier aus Deutschland.


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2011)

Ups die 10% gibt's nur auf Artikel aus dem Express-Shop


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Hi,
mal zu der Trikot-Idee


ich will ja nicht rum unken und die euphorische Stimmung versauen, aber....
Der Bikeverein/Tourenthread ist nach einem Treff in ner Kneipe, und einer Tour im Prinzip tot.
Und jetzt wird über nen gemeinsames Trikot gesprochen.

Läuft sowas nicht eigentlich anders herum?
Man verabredet sich, lernt sich kennen, fährt Touren, macht Ausflüge oder was weiß ich. Und wenns dann etwas Zusammenhalt gibt, kommt die Idee eines Identifikationsmerkmals, zB ein gleiches Trikot.

Nix für ungut, aber ich bin doch ein wenig erstaunt,

LG,
slang


----------



## RolfK (24. April 2011)

Es geht ja nur um ein Trikot/Shirt für uns OWL'er und um keine zwingende Verpflichtung, wie es meist bei einem Verein der Fall ist. Vielleicht ist der Titel falsch gewählt......, könnte man (Jens) ja ändern.


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Hi,
ja sicher, diese Vereinsidee dabei war vielleicht etwas abschreckend. Beim Treff im Brauhaus haben das die meisten ,glaub ich, auch eher zurückhaltend gesehen. (Ich persönlich übrigens auch) 
Aber selbst lockere Tourentreffs laufen nicht. Gründe hier jetzt mal nicht, gibts denke ich, aber einige.


Wenn ich mir ne Lewis-Jeans kaufe, weiß ich das Millionen andere Spacken die auch haben, muß ich halt mit leben oder eben was anderes kaufen.

So ein Trikot ist aber lokal sehr begrenzt, was denkst du, wenns 20 werden, wärs glaub ich, schon viel.
Ich würde da gerne wissen, wer die anderen 19 sind. 

Ich konstruier jetzt mal etwas, nicht zu ernst nehmen, es geht ums Prinzip 

Du fährst mit deinem frisch gebügelten OWL-Pirates-Shirt los. Im Wald schön vorsichtig an den Spaziergängern vorbei, so wie es sich gehört, oder? Und plötzlich springt dich da einer an und will dich verkloppen. 
"Genau so einer hat gestern meine Tante Emmie in rüpelhafter Weise angefahren und sich einfach verpi..t." 

Ich möchte vorher wissen mit wem ich mich identifiziere/solidarisiere oder was auch immer. 

Und noch an den Organisator einer solchen Aktion: Nur mit Vorkasse, sonst bleibste auf 3-5 Trikots sitzen. 

LG,
slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich konstruier jetzt mal etwas, nicht zu ernst nehmen, es geht ums Prinzip
> 
> Du fährst mit deinem frisch gebügelten OWL-Pirates-Shirt los. Im Wald schön vorsichtig an den Spaziergängern vorbei, so wie es sich gehört, oder? Und plötzlich springt dich da einer an und will dich verkloppen.
> "Genau so einer hat gestern meine Tante Emmie in rüpelhafter Weise angefahren und sich einfach verpi..t."
> ...



Ich hatte gerade im "Team-Wear"-Thead schon Stellung genommen, aber zu deinem o.a. Beispiel:

1) Glaube ich zu wissen, das sich unter allen Aktiven hier im OWL-Unterforum nur faire Sportsmänner 
befinden und keiner von uns das Interesse hat, dem eh schon schlechten Image der Mountainbiker 
weiter zu schaden.

2) Kann mich keiner verkloppen, da ich ihm vorher mit meinem Reifenheber eins übergebraten hätte. 

3) Kann einem sowas mit einem Trikot von der Stange oder einem richtigen Verein-Trikot auch passieren. 
Die Trikots von Bike-Sport-Lippe sieht man schließlich auch oft durch den Teuto flitzen. (... aber auch 
alles faire Jungs, die rechtzeitig vor Tante Emmie geklingelt hätten) 

Ich denke aber momentan das es darauf hinaus laufen wird, das sich alle Interessierten ein weißes Shirt 
besorgen müssten und der Druck dann hier in Bielefeld oder beim Textildrucker um die Ecke geschehen 
würde. Bei der Fa. Owayo fehlen einem leider die Auswahlmöglichkeiten an Textilien.


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Hi,
zu 1) jenen die ich hier bisher direkt gesehen habe würde ich auch keine Untaten unterstellen. Nur lesen hier noch einige mehr mit, die nie oder nur alle paar Wochen mal posten.


zu 2) ich hab die Michelin Reifenheber auf Tour mit dabei.

http://www.gs-bike.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1337

ich fürchte, damit kann ich mich nicht ernsthaft zur Wehr setzten 

zu 3) es war ein konstruiertes Beispiel, bitte nicht so eng sehen 

LG,
slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

Kein Thema! 

Ok, bei deinen Reifenhebern hätte ich auch keine Angst! 

... ich hab diese massive Variante von Lezyne. (Chuck Norris
könnte damit sogar ne Wildsau erschlagen, Mac Gyver nen 
Panzer zerlegen und das A-Team nen Panzer bauen)  Bin froh 
das die Dinger noch nicht unters Waffengesetz fallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2011)

so, ich melde mich zurück.

ist heute 3stellig geworden.

110 km
1050 hm (min. 800 davon ab km 75)

wer bietet mehr ( naja, die frage stelle ich nur aus anstand.  ) ?


----------



## poekelz (24. April 2011)

Die sind mal cool, leuchten die nachts?
Ich hatte heute die ganze Zeit ein schlechtes Gewissen so ganz ohne RHs aufm RR in the middle of nowhere.
Meine alten Dinger sind alle durch altersversprödung zerbrochen.


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Okay, lieber Waldwichtel, oder bist doch eher nen Böser?
also wer mit so brutalen Gerät unterwegs ist,
ne ne, mit dem fahr ich nicht mehr, 
Du schlägst doch bestimmt auch harmloses Gebüsch.

slang


----------



## poekelz (24. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> so, ich melde mich zurück.
> 
> ist heute 3stellig geworden.
> 
> ...



Die Hm schaffe ich nicht ganz, war aber auch mal als Lycra-Ritter unterwegs. Mit dem RR zu Kaffee & Kuchen zur Schwiegerma.
Haupterkenntnis: Ich passe noch rein. 
Nebenerkenntnis: km fressen macht bei dem Wetter nicht nur auf Malle Spass.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. April 2011)

Du sagst es! Man nennt mich nicht umsonst den Reifenheber-Rambo! 

... aber mal was anderes! In der Lipperreihe ist heute nen großes Osterfeuer, hat Gooni zumindest bei Facebook gepostet. Ich vermute mal das er dort seine Sattelschnalle verbrennt. Das ist natürlich nen tolles Event!  




k_star schrieb:


> 110 km
> 1050 hm (min. 800 davon ab km 75)
> 
> wer bietet mehr ( naja, die frage stelle ich nur aus anstand.  ) ?



Glückwunsch und Hut ab! (rein anstandshalber)


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das er dort seine Sattelschnalle verbrennt



Das geht nicht...
Dann....dann... zeig ich den an, 
Ist doch reines Gift das Zeug..
Wär ja so ne Art OWL-Fukushima 

und duck, und weg und das auch ganz schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2011)

da mir die tourplanung von fast allen hier für heute ja bekannt war, war es eigentlich ausgeschlossen dass irgendwer mehr bietet.
darum anstandshalber. 

die tour muss ich mit dem 29er, wenn ich es denn mal irgendwann habe, auf jeden fall wiederholen.
geplant war von minden an der weser entlang bis hameln, dann in den berg und auf dem kamm zurück.
geworden ist dann "nur" von minden bis 8 km vor hameln an der weser entlang, dann über die dörfer zurück bis unter die schaumburg, dort dann hoch und auf dem kamm zurück.

jetzt weiss ich endlich mal wie die ganzen sachen da oben am berg von nahem aussehen.
sonst sehe ich ja alles nur von weitem wenn ich richtung solling fahre.

und eine erkenntnis habe ich noch getroffen.
der weserradweg heisst weserradweg weil er in der gegend der weser entlang verläuft und man diese sogar manchmal sieht.

obwohl, waren viel mehr zwei erkenntnisse.
aus rein optischen gesichtspunkten lohnt es sich wenn man mal nicht im berg fährt.


----------



## slang (24. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> obwohl, waren viel mehr zwei erkenntnisse.
> aus rein optischen gesichtspunkten lohnt es sich wenn man mal nicht im berg fährt.



Ja ja , die schöneren Menschen sieht man eher bei den ebenen Touren, so auch mich


----------



## Sumsemann (25. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> PORSCHE 911 S4




...das tut mir aber leid, daß dein Bekannter nur einen ganz "Kleinen" hat


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

Ich hab auch ne Erkenntniss....
Ich musste gestern mit dem MTB durch die Fußgängerzone Bielefeld.. und das bei dem Wetter....optisch und rein von der Aussicht her gesehen der Oberhammer sag ich euch

Miniröcke und lange Beine soweit das Auge reicht. Ich fahr NUR noch da denke ich.....


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ...... ich hab noch nie in so einem Auto gesessen und ich hab nocht nicht gesehen oder gefühlt wie es ist so schnell auf 320 kmh zu sein...... wahnsinn.



Hmmm?!? Eigentlich liegt die Höchstgeschwindigkeit beim 4S bei 297 km/h.  
... oder war der getunt (Carbon-Sitz-Schellen, ...)


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...das tut mir aber leid, daß dein Bekannter nur einen ganz "Kleinen" hat



wegen mir könnte der ruhig NOCH KLEINER sein. Dann wär es vielleicht ja ein RS4 gewesen....
So leider nur so ne lahme Karre.....


----------



## RolfK (25. April 2011)

Lass das nich deine Frau hören, sonst gibs wieder Beule mit Keule


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmmm?!? Eigentlich liegt die Höchstgeschwindigkeit beim 4S bei 297 km/h.
> ... oder war der getunt (Carbon-Sitz-Schellen, ...)



nix.... 320 .. und ich weiß es .... ich war mittendrin statt nur dabei. allerdings hatt das Teil den größten Motor... ich mein er hätte irgedwas davon erzählt das es 2 Versionen gibt.
Festlegen möchte ich mich da nun aber nicht... 320 waren aber DEFINITIV laut TACHO.
Wenn es nur 300 wären .... auch gut. Ich kauf einen davon.... irgendwie irgendwann...... vielleicht...evt


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2011)

Also stimmt das doch mit 297km/h 
Neidisch bin ich trotzdem!


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann wär es vielleicht ja ein RS4 gewesen....



Gibbet nisch! 

... Du meinst sicher nen GT3 RS!

... es sei denn du meintest den Ingolstädter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (25. April 2011)

Der RS4 Avant wäre dann mein bevorzugtes Auto. Vielleicht noch nach MTM und ein wenig zusätzliches Testostoron einsetzen lassen und schwups hat man nen richtig schnellen Biketransporter . Beim Porsche wird das ja nix mit dem Bike.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Erkenntniss....
> Ich musste gestern mit dem MTB durch die Fußgängerzone Bielefeld.. und das bei dem Wetter....optisch und rein von der Aussicht her gesehen der Oberhammer sag ich euch
> 
> Miniröcke und lange Beine soweit das Auge reicht. Ich fahr NUR noch da denke ich.....



ja, ist schon schön was man da manchmal zu sehen bekommt 

AAABBEER!!! Vor ein paar Tagen, auf dem Weg ins Büro...

Eine Frau in HOT PANTS... Die hat mindesten 120Kilo gewogen :kotz:

...und ich krieg diese Bilder nicht wieder aus dem Kopf


----------



## RolfK (25. April 2011)

Da hilft nur


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Eine Frau in HOT PANTS... Die hat mindesten 120Kilo gewogen



Also rein gewichtstechnisch eher ne Downhillbraut und kein CC-Bunny! 

... jetzt aber schnell weg hier


----------



## slang (25. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Eine Frau in HOT PANTS... Die hat mindesten 120Kilo gewogen :kotz:
> 
> ...und ich krieg diese Bilder nicht wieder aus dem Kopf



Waren dann ja wohl eher HOT TENTS


----------



## Sumsemann (25. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Da hilft nur



so viel Bier gibt es aber in Bielefeld nicht


----------



## Sumsemann (25. April 2011)

Ach Leute... um noch mal auf das Thema "Großes Auto, kleiner Schw..."


Hab ich euch eigentlich schon gesagt, dass ich jahrelang Smart fuhr...


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

Ich fahr ja auch einen Kleinwagen!! Ich hab ja auch extreme Probleme die passende Radhose zu finden ... DA brauch ich einfach mehr Platz!
So.... Jetzt is aber gut!


----------



## kris. (25. April 2011)

tach zusammen! da lasse ich euch doch mal schnell nen sonnigen gruß aus dem sauerland da... 
bilder gibts wenn ich wieder ne flatrate zur verfügung habe, per handy ist mir das zu teuer. 
trikot finde ich ne gute idee, hatte neulich auch schonmal an den aufkleber der OWL race crew gedacht. 

bis freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. April 2011)

Mal was anderes ...

gibt's eigentlich in Teuto-Nähe oder in der Nähe des Wiehengebirges nen netten Campingplatz oder so? Was haltet ihr davon im Sommer mal ne Nacht irgendwo zu Zelten und von dort aus ne gemeinsame Tour zu unternehmen!? Son richtiges Männer-Wochenende mit Camping, Biken, Bier, Grillen, ...


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2011)

Eine sehr gute Idee 
Ich wüsste spontan aber keinen Platz.


----------



## slang (25. April 2011)

In Quelle gibts doch einen. 
Da haben sich letztes Jahr glaub ich Leute aus dem Radreiseforum getroffen.

slang


----------



## RolfK (25. April 2011)

Ich kenn sowas aus dem Hifi-Bereich, jetzt speziell mit Leuten, die die gleiche Lautsprechermarke betreiben wie meiner einer. Ist zwar jeweils ein Treffen abwechselnd daheim bei 5-6 Leuten hier aus der Region, aber das macht mächtig Laune. 

Eine nette Idee


----------



## slang (25. April 2011)

Und noch der Link dazu,
http://www.camping-bielefeld.de/


----------



## ohropax (26. April 2011)

Moin moin,

an offiziellen Campingplätzen fallen mir vorest nur der Ludwigsee in Melle, der Elisabethsee in Herford und der Grosse Weserbogen am Grossen Weserbogen ein. Alfsee ist zuweit vom Schuss.

Ludwigsee liegt nicht zwar nicht direkt am Wiehen, würde sich aber gut als Startpunkt für Touren in diverse Hügelsche anbieten, Tecklenburg/BadIburg, Teutoausläufer und Wiehen inclusive. Anfahrt dann über diverse nette Wanderwege (Georgsmarienhütter 0, Melle-Rundweg M, Anhornweg, Diva-Walk). Zustand des Platzes mir aber unbekannt.

Elisabethsee liegt nicht ganz so günstig, bis man von da in den netten Bergen ist, sind die meisten wohl schon bedient. Derr Platz selbst ist auch eher hmmm 

Der Grosse Weserbogen liegt auch günstig nah am Wiehen, aber halt am Ende dessen am Übergang zum Wesergebirge. Zur anderen Seite schliessen sich die lippischen Trails an (Kalletalpfad). Wesergebirge kenn ich mich nicht aus. Der Platz selbst ist ok und hat als Bonus den Badebetrieb, den man (im Gegensatz zu den vorher genannten lokalitäten) auch guten Gewissens nutzen kann. Und wie letztens schon angeklungen, was fürs Auge ist dort immer am Start 

Grillplätze gibt es definitiv mehrere. Wie ist denn das Interesse an wildem Camping oder Camping auf Wiese mit Rücksprache des Besitzers? Letzteres könnte ich relativ problemlos hier im Hüllhorster Bereich umsetzen, da ich doch einige der Bur hier persönlich kenne.

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (26. April 2011)

moin, ich komm aus dem bergischen land, und bin ab mittwoch fü eine woche in bielefeld. suche noch wen für spontane runden! ich bin 25 jahre jung und fahre ein zesty 514. bin in der zeit in brackwede untergebracht, wenn ihr da in der nähe seid, würde ich mich über ne rückmeldung freuen!


----------



## balder (26. April 2011)

Moin habe mal wieder ne Frage. Wie ihr ja mittlerweile wist würde ich gerne FR/DH fahren und brauche dafür noch nen Rad. Finde den Vorschlag ein gebrauchtes rad aus dem bikemarkt zunehmen nicht schlecht. Habe mich aber immer noch nichtvon dem gedanken verabschiedest selbst was aufzubauen. und dazu jetzt meine frage.
was haltet ihr von dem Rahmen?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/372191/cat/45
mfg Balder


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Interesse an wildem Camping oder Camping auf Wiese mit Rücksprache des Besitzers? Letzteres könnte ich relativ problemlos hier im Hüllhorster Bereich umsetzen, da ich doch einige der Bur hier persönlich kenne.
> 
> Marcus



Also das klingt auch nicht schlecht! Ich wäre sicherlich dabei.


----------



## gooni11 (26. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also das klingt auch nicht schlecht! Ich wäre sicherlich dabei.


Hallo
Also ich hätte wohl auch mal Lust zu so einer Sache aaber habe weder Zelt noch Ausrüstung in irgendeiner Form.
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2011)

Das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Bei Decathlon haben die riesige Wurfzelte in vielen Größen und Varitionen. Will mir da eh bald nen riesiges Familienzelt mit 2 Kammern und Vorzelt holen. da passen dann 3 Mann rein + Bikegarage.


----------



## slang (26. April 2011)

Ah,
lecker, ich liebe den Geruch von vielen Männern, die nach ausgedehnter Radtour wieder zurückkommen auf die heimische Kuhweide, 
und auf Duschen wird mangels Vorhandensein einfach verzichtet.
Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2011)

Ich bin mit von der Patie!


----------



## RolfK (26. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ah,
> lecker, ich liebe den Geruch von vielen Männern, die nach ausgedehnter Radtour wieder zurückkommen auf die heimische Kuhweide,
> und auf Duschen wird mangels Vorhandensein einfach verzichtet.
> Das wird ein Spaß



Fast so wie damals beim Bund nach einem Tag im Gelände


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ah,
> lecker, ich liebe den Geruch von vielen Männern, die nach ausgedehnter Radtour wieder zurückkommen auf die heimische Kuhweide,
> und auf Duschen wird mangels Vorhandensein einfach verzichtet.
> Das wird ein Spaß



Ach ein Tag ist halb so schlimm


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2011)

Genau! 

... dann lasst uns doch gleich Biwak im Stapel machen und Schulterglatzen auf ihren Mardern jagen! 

Waldwichtel = kein Mensch, kein Tier, ein ehem. Panzergrenadier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2011)

... aber mal was anderes!

Der Neuer spielt wirklich grandios! Trotz Vertragspoker, Spekulationen und Anfeindungen mit einigen der eigenen Fans spielt er hochkonzentriert.
Der ist in meinen Augen schon auf Olli Kahn-Level. Aber Deutschland hatte ja noch nie Torwartprobleme.  

... ist auch neben Thomas Linke der einzige Schalker den ich leiden kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2011)

noch-schalker


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> noch-schalker



bald-bayer


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> bald-bayer



BUUUUUHHHHH!


----------



## tangoba62 (26. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal Werbung in eigener Sache machen.
Ich spiele am Freitag mit "meiner Band" UNIVERVE im Movie Bielefeld.
Wir werden unsere neue CD vorstellen und noche alte Songs spielen.

Wer Bock auf gute, handgemachte Musik hat, der sollte sich das nicht entgehen lassen 

Infos : http://www.movie-bielefeld.de/ticketmasterteaser/18-univerve

Gruß Udo


----------



## slang (26. April 2011)

Sorry, aber wenn ich Mod wär würd ich deinen Text einfach löschen.
Gehört hier einfach nicht hin.
Dafür gibts anderere Platformen


----------



## tangoba62 (26. April 2011)

Is jetzt ein bischen "PLatt" oder??

Ist doch ein Stammtisch hier ,oder.Komme aus OWL,kenne einige Leute hier und habe wie andere Biker auch noch andere Interessen.

Mir geht es im übrigen nicht um Kommerz !!

Aber wenn sich noch weitere User daran stören, dann lösche ich es halt!!

Nur keinen Streß


----------



## slang (26. April 2011)

Keinen Streß okay? 
ich fands einfach unpassend, dass hier jemand in nen Bike-Forum für seine Musik Werbung macht, bzw in "eigener Sache" was auch immer das heisst


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. April 2011)

Ich finds ok, Udo! 

... wenn ich Freitag nicht schon was vor hätte wäre ich dabei. Das Movie ist ne tolle Location mit ner netten Akkustik. Hab mir da schon öfters lokale Bands angehört. 

Muß allerdings auch sagen das meiner Meinung nach der Stammtisch als eine Art lokaler "Off-Topic-Bereich" genutzt werden kann/sollte.
Ansonsten müssen wir halt nen neuen Thread für Off-Topic eröffnen. Es muß sich schließlich nicht immer alles ums Radl drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. April 2011)

Okay, Okay
habe gestern wohl etwas überreagiert, sorry.

Aber wieder was anderes, will ja kein Salz in gegebenenfalls offene Wunden streuen...
Gibts denn jetzt den stolzen Flashfahrer hier in der Runde? Ist ja heute schon Mittwoch. Ach und Glückwunsch nachträglichst. 

LG,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (27. April 2011)

Stimmt der Geburtstag!

Alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## Brosig (27. April 2011)

Ah, das tut weh....

Ne, habe noch nichts gehört! Aber Radstand hat Mittochs auch geschlossen! Von daher hoffe ich auf morgen!!

Und danke für die Glückwünsche!!

Ps: Kohle liegt hier schon!! Wenns bis nächste Woche Freitag nicht da ist, bring ich das Geld nach Blöte.

Ich denke da wird am 8.5 nen schönes Schnäppchen drin sein,oder?


----------



## JENSeits (27. April 2011)

Ich denke Morgen ist dann der Tag der Entscheidung


----------



## slang (27. April 2011)

Wenn dann noch nichts passiert ist, setzte dich aber in Zug nach Hameln, oder?

slang, 
so muß jetzt zur Schicht


----------



## Brosig (27. April 2011)

Hameln wäre auch ne Option. Aber ich hätte meinen Händler lieber vor Ort da ich nicht so der Bombenschrauber bin...

@Jens

So könnte man es sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (27. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Hameln wäre auch ne Option. Aber ich hätte meinen Händler lieber vor Ort da ich nicht so der Bombenschrauber bin...
> 
> @Jens
> 
> So könnte man es sagen!



aber ich bin zum Beispiel Schrauber.... also fahr nach Hameln. Bitte. 
mfg

Warum weiß ich was du hier morgen posten wirst..... nicht weil ich ne Glaskugel hab nein.


----------



## Brosig (27. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> aber ich bin zum Beispiel Schrauber.... also fahr nach Hameln. Bitte.
> mfg
> 
> Warum weiß ich was du hier morgen posten wirst..... nicht weil ich ne Glaskugel hab nein.




Hehe, soll das nen Angebot sein? Dann kann ich mir auch nen Canyon bestellen!

Ich hoffe das du dich irrst, und ich euch morgen mitteilen kann das ich am Wochenende "losflashen" kann!

Ansonsten würde mir das gefallen!
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000427&lang=DEU&product=A006968

Da hätte ich auch noch gut was über für andere Parts^^


----------



## JENSeits (27. April 2011)

Rotwild ist natürlich schonmal richtig fein!


----------



## Sumsemann (27. April 2011)

Finde auch das Rotwild, vor allem zu dem Preis, einfach nur


----------



## RolfK (27. April 2011)

Das du diese Hinhaltetaktik mit machst. Hätte dem Händler schon längst eine Frist gesetzt und wenn das Bike bis dahin nicht dagewesen wäre: ' Und Tschüss '
Sollte es nicht vor einer Woche in Holland verschickt worden sein oder habe ich da was falsch in Erinnerung? Oder gibs noch nen Holland irgendwo am Südpol, das das so lange dauert? Tzz.

Das Rotwild kannst du ja gleich mitnehmen, wenn du das nimmst und der Preis ist auch mehr als ok. Hatte ja auch schon nen Rotwild und die Rahmen sind/waren(2006) sehr schick verarbeitet und der Wiederverkaufswert war auch in Ordnung. Probleme hatte ich mit dem Teil nie und das war auch von FunCorner. Und die Neupreise sind ja heute auch etwas humaner als vor 5 Jahren.

Also Futter bei die Fische........ und lass dich nicht veräppeln.


----------



## Brosig (27. April 2011)

Nabend!
Also ich hatte letzte Woche Donnerstag angerufen. Seitdem waren es ja erst 2 Werktage, wegen Ostern!
Wie Jens schon schrieb ist morgen Ende mit lustig.
Habe erst eine Frühschicht, wenn ich wieder daheim bin werd ich ich bei Radstand anrufen. Wenn er es dann nicht im Laden hat ist's vorbei.


----------



## slang (28. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> aber ich bin zum Beispiel Schrauber.... also fahr nach Hameln. Bitte.



Bei dem Angebot sei vorsichtig!
Für den sind Drehmomentschlüssel und Fahrradlampen ein und das Gleiche. 

Aber mal kurz zur Ehrenrettung des Händlers. Der hat da im Moment glaub ich echt Streß. Zudem ist sein Hauptschrauber zur Zeit auch noch krankheitsbedingt abwesend. Und die Hinhaltetaktik übt, glaub ich jedenfalls, eher Cannondale aus. Weil die zwei Scheine würd der Micha sicher gern auf seinem Konto verbuchen. Und wenn er dich mit falsch genannten Lieferterminen hin halten will, würd er sich mit rechtzeitigen Anrufen bei dir mehr Mühe geben, anders ergibt das keinen Sinn.
Soviel Geschäftsmann ist er. Sonst wär der Laden schon längst wieder zu. 

Andererseits, beim Rotwild bekommst du mehr fürs Geld, nämlich zwei Gabelholme statt einem. 

Morgen ist D-Day,
man sieht sich im Wald, du Roter und Wilder 


Grüße,
slang


----------



## slang (28. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht vor einer Woche in Holland verschickt worden sein oder habe ich da was falsch in Erinnerung? Oder gibs noch nen Holland irgendwo am Südpol, das das so lange dauert? Tzz.


Südpol wohl nicht aber vielleicht Niederländische Antillen 
Und dann mit dem Ruderboot hier hin, dauert halt etwas.


----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Moin. 
Also um das nochmal klarzustellen.
Ich mache Radstand bzw Michael keinen Vorwurf das dass Rad bis jetzt noch nicht da ist!

Er wird ja den Rahmen nicht selber im Keller zusammenbruzzeln! 

Aber dann darf er sich auch beschweren wenn ihm die Kunden abspringen. 
Bzw. muss er seinen Verlust dann halt mit Cannondale verhandeln...


----------



## gooni11 (28. April 2011)

Moin
Brosig.. Der Countdown läuft sag ich mal. 

Viel glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (28. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> Er wird ja den Rahmen nicht selber im Keller zusammenbruzzeln!



"Cellerdone" nach hausgemachter Art 

wär immerhin was individuelles 


99 - 98 - 97 .....


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2011)

Hat jemand von euch rein zufällig ne Drehbank im Keller und kann Dämpferbuchsen drehen, oder kennt ihr jemanden aus dem Raum OWL, der sowas kann?!?


----------



## balder (28. April 2011)

Moin habe da nochmal ne Frage an euch. Was haltet ihr von diesem Rahmen für ein DH/FR bike?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/372566/cat/45

P.S. Ich weiss das ich die frage schonmal gestellt habe diese aber etwas untergegangen ist.


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

@ wichtel:

Frag mal bei Drehereien nach  Bei uns sind leider gerade keine Kollegen in der Werkstatt, habe mir aber auch von denen welche drehen lassen 



LG Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. April 2011)

Gute Idee! Danke!


----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Na das fängt gut an.... Mache Feierabend, ziehe mich um! Gehe raus, und was ist! 

Hab nen Platten!

Scheiss kleine Scherbe drin, da hilft nurnoch schieben....


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

mhm was hast du denn für Reifen drauf?


----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Hinten auf jeden Fall nen Platten  Wieso?

Keine Ahnung... Ist so nun Fitness-Cross Rad. 28 Zoll. 
Decke ist ne cst traveller...


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

Achso ... sonst werf ich einfach mal die Schwalbe Marathon in die Runde - sind wirklich gut und haben einmal auf unseren trails auch gut gehalten  aufm Enduro mwohlgemerkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

So... Neue Decke und neuen Schlauch...

Decke ist Schwalbe Marathon plus...zusammen 45...


----------



## gooni11 (28. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> So... Neue Decke und neuen Schlauch...
> 
> Decke ist Schwalbe Marathon plus...zusammen 45â¬...



und jetzt ab zum HÃ¤ndler  nach dem Cannondale fragen. Sonst hat der gleich zu......
mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (28. April 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.bike-components.de/shop/...hox.html/manufacturers_id/312/limit/10/page/5
> Dort sind einige der erhältlichen Abmessungen aufgeführt.
> 
> Die Hülsen gibt es für 6 und 8mm Bolzen (letzterer ist das gängige Maß), gemessen wird immer Breite zwischen den Aufnahmen minus Dämpferbreite.



Wenn ich auf so einen Link klicke, bekomme ich immer so eine innere Unruhe gepaart mit erhöhtem Pulsschlag, der das Atmen irgendwie so schwer macht, als ob ein Stein bei mir auf der Brust liegt ... 

Solche Pissteile für 8-12 Euros zu verkaufen, eine Milliarde verschiedene Längen (innerhalb von 1cm Gesamtrange) und verschiedene Durchmesser und dann noch zu schreiben, dass bei Lagerbuchsen bitte das Gleitlager extra zu bestellen ist... geht gar nicht ... ich kann schon wieder nicht mehr atmen .... :kotz:

Ich könnte NIEMALS Feinmechaniker werden. Vor allem für Bauteile, die am Ende so dermaßen unter Last stehen, dass es egal ist, 
wie genau man arbeitet, weil das Lager nach einem Jahr eh ausgeschlagen ist...

Poah ... Das musste mal raus ...

Ach - wie schwer sind die eigentlich ?? Oooooohh - Ich muss schon wieder :kotz: 

chucki_bo


----------



## gooni11 (28. April 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf so einen Link klicke, bekomme ich immer so eine innere Unruhe gepaart mit erhöhtem Pulsschlag, der das Atmen irgendwie so schwer macht, als ob ein Stein bei mir auf der Brust liegt ...
> 
> Solche Pissteile für 8-12 Euros zu verkaufen, eine Milliarde verschiedene Längen (innerhalb von 1cm Gesamtrange) und verschiedene Durchmesser und dann noch zu schreiben, dass bei Lagerbuchsen bitte das Gleitlager extra zu bestellen ist... geht gar nicht ... ich kann schon wieder nicht mehr atmen .... :kotz:
> 
> ...



Also für das Geld sind sie bestimmt aus GOLD. .... also schwer..
Kotzt du eigentlich noch..... ich hoffe du bist von Beruf... BEAMTER...
Ach.... was macht eigentlich Sumsemann..... Hallloooooooooooo.

ubs falsher Thread.... das gibt wieder Ärger mitte cheffe...


----------



## Sumsemann (28. April 2011)

Ja HALLLOOOOO hier.... 


Lese immer fleissig mit 

...obwohl ich zur Zeit den ganzen Tag müde bin "gähn"


Hab Urlaub... mir fehlen dadurch jeden Tag 8 Std Schlaf 




Angeloooooo... Sa... Extern Steine... wann und wo treffen wir uns???


----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Nabend! Will euch ja auf dem laufendem halten..

eben, so 17:45 angerufen. Aushilfe geht ran......blablabla..... 

Ende vom Lied, Bike ist nicht da, welch wunder...
Aushilfe am quatschen...ja, Versandbestätigung ist ja da.... Michael ruft gleich zurück WENN es was neues gibt, ist gerade net da.....aber das Rad wird die nächsten Tage bestimmt eintreffen.....

Ich sag zu ihm..." Ich ruf morgen früh sofort wieder an wenn Michael sich nicht meldet!" Im passendem Ton natürlich!

Jetzt ist es soweit, morgen um 10 Uhr ruf ich wieder an, und bestell es ab! Auch wenns dann Montag oder Dienstag da sein sollte, pech gehabt!
Jetzt hab ich echt nen Hals....

Und jetzt feuer frei Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (28. April 2011)

Man... Junge!!! Geh mal zu Sattelfest!!!


Die hängen sich wirklich für ihre Kunden echt rein!!!


Hatte mir kürzlich nen Reifen kaputt gefahren. Am nächsten Tag zu Sattelfest... mein Wunschreifen nicht da... wird bestellt dauert aber bis nächste Woche... 

Ein Mitarbeiter ab nach Hause und holt nen "gebrauchten" den ich kostenfrei übers Wochenende nutzen konnte


DAS IST SERVICE!!!


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

Na prima, da hat das Daumen drücken ja nicht gut geholfen. Oder die Jungs hier haben es falsch gemacht?
Hast du dir schon eine Alternative zurecht gelegt?
Oder hoffst du das es kommt und du es dann günstiger absahnen kannst? 


Bist du Rammstein-Fan? Dann geht's [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e502auOnLuA"]YouTube        - Rammstein - Feuer Frei! (Live VÃ¶lkerball - London)[/nomedia] weiter 




Sumsemann schrieb:


> Man... Junge!!! Geh mal zu Sattelfest!!!
> DAS IST SERVICE!!!



das klingt super


----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Das klingt echt super!!!!!!!!!!!!

Er, also Michael, könnte ja auch einfach mal sagen, hier nimm das oder das Bike bis dein Flash da ist... aber kommt ja auch nicht


Auf der I-Page von Sattelfest kann man ja garnichts sehen.....oder bin ich zu doof? Ich seh nur Verlinkungen zum Hersteller..

Ne Auflistung der Bikes die vor Ort sind wäre nicht schlecht........bestellen tu ich jetzt nix mehr!!!











Sumsemann schrieb:


> Man... Junge!!! Geh mal zu Sattelfest!!!
> 
> 
> Die hängen sich wirklich für ihre Kunden echt rein!!!
> ...


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

Du kannst unter der Marke in den Onlineshop gelangen 


Allerdings sind da keine Bikes aufgeführt ...


----------



## gooni11 (28. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Das klingt echt super!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Er, also Michael, könnte ja auch einfach mal sagen, hier nimm das oder das Bike bis dein Flash da ist... aber kommt ja auch nicht
> 
> ...



Sattelfest ist auch kein Onlinehändler..... geh da hin und lass dich überraschen.. Das was Sumsemann sagt stimmt.
Online wirst du so gut wie KEIN Specialized Bike finden denn die FA. *WILL* das sie Leute in einen Laden gehen wo sie eben *DEN* Service bekommen!
oder wart halt..... wieso weiß ich was du machen wirst....
mfg

@ Sumsemann ... gib mal deine Nummer. Ich ruf dann morgen an denn ich weiß noch nicht zu 100% wie das *hier* Samstag läuft.
mfg


----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Ach ne

Deswegen seh ich aber immer noch keine Bikes in den Auflistungen. Nur Computer,Flaschenhalten, Laufräder etc....


Ich seh schon, wenn dann persönlich dahin!


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2011)

Habe meinen Post oben vorhin aktualisiert


----------



## Sumsemann (28. April 2011)

@Brosig

geh da einfach mal hin und lass dich beraten.

Was die an Bikes jetzt da haben kann ich dir auch nicht sagen aber selbst wenn da nichts 100%iges fertiges da ist dann bauen die dir das Bike auch umgehend so um, dass es 100%ig für dich ist.


Hab alle meine Bikes da gleich umbauen lassen weil ich immer so meine Sonderwünsche habe 

Schau dich doch mal auf der Speci Seite um was dir so gefallen könnte.


----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2011)

Stammtisch? Na dann mal los:
29 Gründe, warum Mountainbike's besser sind als Frauen

1. Mountainbikes werden nicht schwanger.
2. Du kannst Dein Mountainbike den ganzen Monat fahren, und das so oft Du willst.
3. Mountainbikes haben keine Eltern.
4. Mountainbikes wimmern nicht, außer Du hast etwas wirklich Böses getan.
5. Du kannst dein Mountainbike mit Freunden teilen.
6. Mountainbike's kümmert es nicht wieviele andere Mountainbike's Du vorher gefahren hast.
7. Wenn Du fährst kommen Du und Dein Mountainbike immer zur selben Zeit (an).
8. Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht, wieviele Mountainbikes Du hast.
9. Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht, wenn Du anderen Mountainbikes nachschaust.
10. Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht, wenn Du Dir Mountainbike-Magazine kaufst.
11. Du wirst nie hören: "So was, Du hast schon wieder ein Neues", außer Du kaufst Dir selber eins.
12. Wenn Dein Mountainbike platt ist, kannst Du es aufpumpen.
13. Wenn Dir dein Mountainbike zu ausgeleiert ist, kannst Du es wieder festziehen.
14. Wenn Dein Mountainbike anderer Meinung ist, muß Du nicht mit ihm diskutieren.
15. Du kannst ein schwarzes Mountainbike haben, und es zu Deinen Eltern vorstellen.
16. Du mußt nicht auf den Typen eifersüchtig sein, der an Deinem Mountainbike arbeitet.
17. Sagst Du etwas Böses zu Deinem Mountainbike, mußt Du Dich nicht entschuldigen, bevor Du es wieder fahren darfst.
18. Du kannst Dein Mountainbike fahren so lange Du willst, und es wird nicht wund.
19. Du kannst aufhören zu fahren, so bald Du willst, es ist trotzdem nicht enttäuscht.
20. Deine Eltern bleiben nicht mit Deinem alten Mountainbike in Kontakt, nachdem Du es hast fallen lassen.
21. Mountainbikes bekommen keine Migräne.
22. Mountainbikes sind nicht beleidigt, wenn Du ein schlechter Biker bist.
23. Dein Mountainbike will abends nicht allein mit anderen Mountainbikes zusammen sein.
24. Mountainbikes kümmert es nicht, wenn Du zu spät kommst.
25. Du mußt nicht duschen, bevor Du mit Deinem Mountainbike fährst.
26. Wenn Dein Mountainbike schlecht aussieht, kannst Du es lackieren lassen oder bessere Teile kaufen.
27. Du mußt nicht, bevor Du das erste Mal mit deinem Mountainbike fahren willst, es zum Essen ausführen, ins Kino gehen, und die Mutter besuchen.
28. Der einzige Schutz, den Du tragen mußt, wenn Du mit deinem Mountainbike fährst, ist ein Helm.
29. Wenn du in gemischten Abteilungen bist (M/W), kannst Du erzählen, was für eine großartigen Ritt Du beim letzten Mal hattest, ohne daß jemand sauer is


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2011)

1. meins bekommt ständig kinder.

27. das mit der mutter kannst du streichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Das hatte ich mir für morgen auch vorgenommen

Einfach mal hinfahren und gucken was sie so stehen haben....









Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Brosig
> 
> geh da einfach mal hin und lass dich beraten.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Man... Junge!!! Geh mal zu Sattelfest!!!
> 
> 
> Die hängen sich wirklich für ihre Kunden echt rein!!!
> ...



SATTELFEST... *bester* Laden mit den *besten* Leuten! Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Brosig (28. April 2011)

Haben die bei Sattelfest auch nen paar Stevens-bikes rumstehn, oder eher weniger?


----------



## Sumsemann (28. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Haben die bei Sattelfest auch nen paar Stevens-bikes rumstehn, oder eher weniger?



Haben sie auch, aber bei dem was du investieren willst würde ich auf alle Fälle ein Speci nehmen!!!


----------



## slang (29. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Man... Junge!!! Geh mal zu Sattelfest!!!
> 
> 
> Die hängen sich wirklich für ihre Kunden echt rein!!!
> ...


Hi,
da misch ich mich doch auch mal wieder ein 
dein Vergleich hinkt gewaltig,
es geht hier um nen ganzes Rad, der meiner Meinung nach schon gehobenen Preisklasse und nicht um nen Reifen.

Wenn du deine Carbonschleuder, inclusive späterer Aufrüstungen, dann noch nen Radel für deine Tochter; ich geh mal davon aus dass auch deine Frau ne Speci hat  bei irgend nen anderen Händler gekauft hättest, würde der dir bei deinem Reifenproblem genauso den roten Teppich ausrollen. 
Mit "Service" hat das nur peripher was zu tun, eher mit der geschulten Witterung nach Umsatz.
Und wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht ganz trübt, dann war Micha doch vor ein paar Jahren noch Mitarbeiter bei Sattelfest.

Sumsemann,... meinst du die bestellen dir ne Magura M8 nur das du die mal befummeln kannst  Ne, die sind sich zu 90% sicher dass du sie kaufst. Und bis du soweit bist können sie mit dem Teil noch 10-20 andere Stammkunden geil machen. 
Wenn ich da morgen mal mit meinem uralt Kona vor fahre  und sie bitte mir mal die aktuelle XTR-Gruppe zur Ansicht zu bestellen, ich hab Zweifel dass das so funktioniert. 

Gut, das alles hilft Brosig nichts, mußte aber raus


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2011)

Ich brauch mal nen guten Tip bzgl. einer Puls-/Sportuhr.

Leider hat gestern meine über alles geliebte CicloSport HAC3 Limited beim Rudern den Geist aufgegeben. Da die Uhr nirgends mehr verfügbar ist und die Nachfolgemodelle alle fürn A... sind such ich nun nach Alternativen.

Budget: max. 130 
Funktionen: Uhrzeit , Stoppuhr, Temperatur, evtl. Höhenmesser, Datum, alles andere benötige ich nicht!
Optik: wenn möglich mit Metallgehäuse und Armband mit Klettverschluß 

Ich hab schon nach div. Modellen geschaut aber irgendwie sehen die alle aus, wie billige Asienimporte.


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2011)

Brauchst du keinen Pulsmesser?


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Brauchst du keinen Pulsmesser?



Ist nicht zwingend notwendig da ich schon einen an meinem Garmin-Computer habe. Aber eh ich es vergaß, die Uhr sollte auch wasserdicht sein (zum schwimmen).


----------



## Brosig (29. April 2011)

So!
Cannondale ist abbestellt! Weiß nicht ob ich mich freuen oder weinen soll....

Jetzt heißt es wieder suchen...

Er, also Michael, hat mir aber gleichzeitig nen Top Angebot gemacht.

Mal sehen was es jetzt wird..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2011)

Das da wäre? 

MAHLZEIT!


----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Sooo, ich bin dann auch wieder in der Bikeregion OWL aufgeschlagen.
Hab grad erstmal ne weile gebraucht um hier alles nach zu lesen.
Sauerland war klasse, NRWs drei höchste Gipfel sind abgehakt.


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2011)

War gut? Fein 

Willkommen daheim!


----------



## vogel23 (29. April 2011)

war zufällig einer der anwesenden eben auf dem hermansweg unterwegs (13.30 -14.00 uhr)? zwischen eisernem anton und schopketal?


----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

ich nicht.


----------



## vogel23 (29. April 2011)

mir is nämlich das ein oder andere hochwertige bike entgegen gekommen, und so ein knall rotes s-works sieht man auch nicht so oft, geschweige denn rotwild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (29. April 2011)

Das klappt ja.... Ich Ruf gerade bei Fun Corner an und Frage nach dem Rotwild....

Er guckt, und sagt mir dann das dass schon verkauft ist... Und einige andere auch. Sind bloß noch nicht aus dem Onlineshop gelöscht.... Na toll....


----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

stimmt, ein feuerrotes S-Works ist mir neulich auch mal über den Weg gelaufen im Teuto.
Aber viel mehr als 2-3 Stück dürfte es hier nicht geben, schätze ich...


----------



## Sumsemann (29. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Das klappt ja.... Ich Ruf gerade bei Fun Corner an und Frage nach dem Rotwild....
> 
> Er guckt, und sagt mir dann das dass schon verkauft ist... Und einige andere auch. Sind bloß noch nicht aus dem Onlineshop gelöscht.... Na toll....



Warst denn schon bei Sattelfest???


----------



## Brosig (29. April 2011)

Nope... Schaffe ich heute leiser nicht mehr, kein auto da..... mach ich Montag!!! Ich setz mich gleich noch aufs Crossrad und fahre nach blöte. Sind nur 7-9 km...

Mal sehen ob der was neues hat


----------



## vogel23 (29. April 2011)

hat montag nachmittag wer zeit und lust ne runde durch den teuto zu drehen? 
würde mich mal über mitfahrer freuen!


----------



## Sumsemann (29. April 2011)

Ich wollte morgen mit Angelo zu den Extern Steinen fahren.

Wenn du Zeit, Lust und genügend Power hast, dann kannst du ja gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Brosig (29. April 2011)

Endlich seite 100?

Naja, komme gerade von Blöte. Super Service
Hat mir gut gefallen!

Hab 4 Räder probe gefahren...
am wohlsten hab ich mich auf nem Carbon Hardtail von Stevens gefühlt..

Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir jetzt bei der Rahmengrösse 1000% sicher

Am Montag ab nach Sattelfest und gucken was die so auf Lager haben!


----------



## Sumsemann (29. April 2011)

Montags haben die geschlossen!!!

Ab Dienstag 11h habe die wieder auf oder eben morgen von 11h bis 16h


----------



## Brosig (29. April 2011)

Danke für die Info! Dann werd ich da Dienstag auflaufen.


----------



## gooni11 (29. April 2011)

Will den keiner mit mir und Sumsemann zu den Externsteinen..... ihr könnt mich unmöglich mit dem allein lassen...... Bitte Jungs... tut das nicht..
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (29. April 2011)

Sorry, kein Equipment


----------



## Sumsemann (29. April 2011)

Angelo und ich wir haben umdisponiert...


Morgen geht es jetzt ab 11h zum Velmerstot!


Wer genug Puste, Lust und Zeit hat kann da gerne mitkommen. Zwischenhalt auf ein/zwei Weizen an der Silbermühle...

Wetter ist ja TOP für so ne Tour!!! Nicht zu warm, trocken und nach dem Regen nicht mehr so staubig.


----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Will den keiner mit mir und Sumsemann zu den Externsteinen..... ihr könnt mich unmöglich mit dem allein lassen...... Bitte Jungs... tut das nicht..
> mfg



Hmmm, was bedeutet denn "Power" bei euch?
gooni, Dich kann ich ja ungefähr einschätzen, aber den Beamten da nicht.
Zeit hätte ich wohl, aber ich wollte abends nicht wie tot auf dem Sofa liegen...


----------



## gooni11 (29. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmmm, was bedeutet denn "Power" bei euch?
> gooni, Dich kann ich ja ungefähr einschätzen, aber den Beamten da nicht.
> Zeit hätte ich wohl, aber ich wollte abends nicht wie tot auf dem Sofa liegen...



Ich sags mal so..... der Beamte ist ein KLEIN wenig langsamer als ich BERGHOCH... Bergab ist es umgekehrt....

Du wirst tot auf dem Sofa liegen abend aber wenn du NICHT mitkommst verpasst du etwas.

Ich denke das wir so um 12 in deine Ecke wären... am besten wär Handynummer dann kann man durchklingeln wenn wir an den Teichen sind oder so.
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (29. April 2011)

Angelo dürfte mir noch etwas überlegen sein...

...zumindest hatte ich bergauf den Eindruck das ihm das bei unseren bisherigen Fahrten leichter viel (Wiege ja auch 6 kg mehr und mein Bike ist auch 2kg schwerer )


Also... komm mit!!!


Edit: Tja... wie auf dem Bike... Angelo war auch hier wieder schneller


----------



## ohropax (29. April 2011)

@Sumsemann

Hi,
ich bin morgen leider doch schon verplant und kann deshalb nicht mitkommen. Ärgerlich, nächstes mal...

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

Hmmm, okay. Ich weiss zwar heute schon das ich das Morgen fürchterlich bereuen werde, aber ich bin mal dabei. Wenn ihr irgendwelchen Scheiss macht kann ich ja immer noch zwischendurch aussteigen. Kenne ja alle Wege 

@ gooni   schicke dir meine Nummer per PN. Wo wollt ihr denn nach den Teichen lang fahren? H-Weg?


----------



## gooni11 (29. April 2011)

Moin
Kris.... wie gesagt... wir werden so gegen 12 in deiner Nähe sein.
Ich werde aber früh genug anrufen ok.
mfg
is morgen dann


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2011)

Moin gooni!
Laufräder ersteigert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (2. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Moin gooni!
> Laufräder ersteigert?



Leider nein... ich hab zum Auktionsende besoffen im Bett gelegen....
sie wären mir aber eh zu teuer gewesen.
egal... ich werd meine erstmal noch fahren..... hab jetzt gesehen das doch nicht wirklich was passiert ist ....


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2011)

Na wenn der Preis eh zu hoch gegangen ist dann waren es einfach noch nicht die richtigen.  Und wenn die CM noch heile sind...













... können wir den Weg ja noch öfter fahren! 

*duckundweg*


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

was habt ihr wieder angestellt?


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2011)

Ich nix.

Ich lieb.

Immer!


----------



## poekelz (2. Mai 2011)

*Früher und heute....*

auf unserer HP http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/bilder/2011/ (ganz unten) haben wir mal den Spannenden Bildervergleich zwischen 1994 und heute gewagt. 
Das sind echt die gleichen Tüppen (durch die Baggyklamotten sieht man nur fetter aus) und das Material war 1994 auf hipp - Bratpfannenhelm und hautenges Lycra im Testbilddesign, Federgabeln, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, hatten einen sagenhafte 50mm Federweg.

Die Bilder sind übrigens auf dem Dreimännerweg kurz vor Porta entstanden, den gab es übrigens genau wie die Krause Buche (ohne Bauarbeiten) schon damals.


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2011)

Na wenigstens die Bikes haben sich positiv entwickelt... 

Bremsleitung vorne wird noch gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (2. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Bremsleitung vorne wird noch gekürzt?



Beim Liteville, ja das ist so ein "man müsste mal" Projekt. Am Anfang habe ich nicht gekürzt, da ich erst noch auf die höhere Fox Gabel einbauen wollte, als ich die Fox dann drin hatte, bin ich drüber weg gekommen. Mittlerweile schon 4 Monate....beim nächsten Service - versprochen


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

Kommt mir bekannt vor!


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2011)

jaja, nix hält länger als das Provisorium...


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

Mal so in den Raum gefragt: "Hatten wir nichtmal das Thema 'Kettenführung'?"


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

@ slang:  schau mal hier bezüglich Bremsen, vllt ist die ja was für dich!


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2011)

Geiler Preis!


----------



## Rischer (2. Mai 2011)

ja!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2011)

Ich brauche keine, aber schlagt zu Jungs - dazu habe ich sie gepostet!


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2011)

hab schon ne andere


----------



## nippelspanner (2. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Das sind echt die gleichen Tüppen durch die Baggyklamotten sieht man nur fetter aus....



Muaaah... die Baggies, ja nee, iss klar!
Ich würde ja eher sagen, 17 Jahre Hefeweizen-Konsum haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (2. Mai 2011)

He Jens, geiler Tipp!


----------



## poekelz (3. Mai 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Muaaah... die Baggies, ja nee, iss klar!
> Ich würde ja eher sagen, 17 Jahre Hefeweizen-Konsum haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen!




...alles Muskeln 

kalorinreduziertes, isotonisches Erdinger Alkoholfrei gab es damals noch nicht


----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2011)

Du arbeitest halt hart an der aerodynamischen Tropfenform.


----------



## poekelz (3. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Du arbeitest halt hart an der aerodynamischen Tropfenform.



Das sind (zumindest bei mir) echt nur 7kg Unterschied zwischen damals und heute, also liegt es doch an den Baggies


----------



## Ulrich-40 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo "Geometrie"-Interessierte!

Also ich bin ja lernwillig - behaupte ich einfach mal so. Wer hat da jetzt gegrinst??? Wenn man in Urlaub fährt, lernt man ja das eine oder andere geografisch dazu. Manches will ich aber nicht dazu lernen:






".....erklimmen die Höhen des Wiehengebirges im Teutoburger Wald..."
Die "Höhen" die Wiehengebirges: vielen Dank für die Blumen!
Aber seit wann liegt der Wiehen im Teuto ?
Oder habbich dawas verpasst?
Aus Prisma/NW-Beilage (im Urlaub blättert man sowas mal durch)
Ulli


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2011)

passt doch!

nördlicher teutoburger wald, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



was zum lesen: 
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/porta_westfalica/4440253_Mit_Karacho_quer_durch_den_Privatwald.html


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)

ich könnte kotzen. 
das ist einfach wieder ein totaler scheiß was da in der öffenbtlichkeit verzapft wird -.-


----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2011)

Jepp, der selbe Mist wie immer.
Aber wenigstens wurde der intelligente Vorschlag der Legalisierung als Abhilfe gemacht.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)

zum weinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (3. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich das lese frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie eingeschränkt die Förster sind. Die denken auch nur an sich, anstatt mal ein kleines bisschen Toleranz zu zeigen.

Motorsägen, Fahrzeuge, Nordic Walker mit Stöckern, Jugendgruppen, die quer durch den wald brüllen und was es noch alles so gibt sind ja scheinbar auch kein Problem.
Zumindest les ich nie was gegen sowas.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mich wohl, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt, mit der Lübbecker Presse unterhalten ob mal ein Gegenartikel gestartet werden kann. Kann ich auf eure Unterstützung zählen?


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Mai 2011)

Der Artikel ist tatsächlich journalistischer Müll. Völlig
einseitig und ohne weitere Recherche, um das Thema 
neutral (wie es sich für eine neutrale Presse gehört) darzustellen. 

Trotzdem -auch wenn ich mich mal wieder in die Nesseln
setze- es bleibt das Argument der PRIVATEN Bereiche.
Denn die angesprochenen Trails um den Moltketurm
sind profimäßig angelegte Strecken, die in einem Bikepark
nicht besser sein könnten. 

Von meiner Seite Kompliment an die Errichter (echt gelungen),
aber ohne Absprache mit den Pächtern (wenn der Artikel
da Recht hat) schlicht too much und vielleicht ein
wenig kurzsichtig. 

chucki_bo, 
der glaubt, dass man daraus mit einem vernünftigen
Gespräch auch eine legale Strecke machen könnte


----------



## poekelz (3. Mai 2011)

Ach sooo, jetzt weiß ich auch wofür die Fullface Helme: "Und der Helm verbirgt das Gesicht des Fahrers." 

Also das ist natürlich mal wieder völlig polemisch und polarisiert dargestellt - Lokalpresse eben :kotz:

Aber zugegebener Maßen ist es in dem Bereich zwischen Kaiser und L´Egge  auch extrem mit den Bauarbeiten, mag sein, dass das am großen Einzugsbereich zwischen Minden und B. Oeynhausen liegt.

Gute Trails fernab vom Kammweg gab es dort schon immer und die zu befahren hat sich eigentlich noch nie jemand dran gestört. Entsprechende Rücksicht auf die wenigen Spaziergänger vorausgesetzt.
Nach dem Vorbild der ersten Strecke nach Norden, die in den frühen 2000ern mit Bauarbeiten (Anlieger, Kicker, NS´s) ausgebaut wurde, sind mittlerweile reichlich solcher Baugebiete hinzu gekommen (und ich maße mir beileibe nicht an sie alle zu kennen, seit dem ich nicht mehr in MI arbeite). Ich kann den Förster zumindest teilweise schon ein wenig verstehen, wenn einige Strecken durchgehend mit Leuchtfarbe (z.B. an Bäumen) markiert weithin für jeden im Wald sichtbar sind - wo bleibt denn da die Geheimhaltung Jungs?

Aber wie chucki schon schreibt - ein klärendes Gespräch....


@Jens - vergiss es, die Zeit ist es nicht wert. Sorry aber die "Mindener Szene" gilt gemeinhin nicht gerade als diskutierfreudig, was "ihre Strecken" anbetrifft, die sollen ihre Problem mal schön selber lösen - meine Meinung.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe das im großen und ganzen wie Frank.

Ich werde mich, wenn schon denn shcon, mit der Lübbecker Presse auseinander setzen. Ich möchte das wir hier weiterhin friedlich fahren können und da ist es besser mal was positives in die NW oder ähnliche Zeitungen reinzubekommen bevor man damit nur auf etwas negatives reagieren kann!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2011)

irgendwie will das nicht ....


----------



## kris. (4. Mai 2011)

jepp.


----------



## Rischer (4. Mai 2011)

6:66 LOL


----------



## kris. (4. Mai 2011)

stimmt, den hatte ich auch schon bemerkt.
was soll uns das sagen?
hatte jens eine filmriss?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

nein, ihr habt nur alle schön brav gewartet, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Falls es noch relevant ist:

Avid-Stopper gibt's jetzt günstig bei chainy!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2011)

mist, jetzt habe ich mir grade eine weiÃe elixir cr fÃ¼r 140â¬ gekauft und jetzt sehe ich da eine elixir cr mag fÃ¼r 193â¬.

hmm .... ich glaube die weiÃe cr kommt wieder weg.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

entschuldige, aber der post kam auch erst heute


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2011)

leider passt das bild nicht zur bremse!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60974

sollte eigentlich so aussehen:
http://www.bike24.net/p115645.html

p.s.

wird jetzt ne elixir cr mag 

die elixir cr werde ich mit gewinn verkaufen.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Mai 2011)

@Jens: Schätze Du brauchst im Moment nicht weiter tätig zu werden mit Deinem Vorhaben die Presse darauf hinzuweisen, dass MTBler keine Verbrecher sind ... Das MT bekommt es gerade knüppeldick im Onlineforum

Chucki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Da war ich tätig! 
Ihr solltet mal sehen wie's auf Facebook losgeht!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2011)

link?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

ist eher unter den Freundeslisten im Gange 

by the way: auf der facebook page ist genau der artikel der mt nicht mehr zufinden 

du bist bei facebook?


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Mai 2011)

Wer nicht ... Lihiiiink


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/permalin...159012&id=100001080146002&notif_t=share_reply

nur eins von vielen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Mai 2011)

... wir müssen wohl bald mal ne Facebook-Namensliste erstellen! 

Als ich mich da vor knapp 5 Jahren angemeldet habe, kannte ich keinen aus dem Bekanntenkreis der bei FB ist, nur meine Familie in Australien mit denen ich auf die Weise Kontakt aufnehmen konnte. Mittlerweile habe ich bereits über 50 Arbeitskollegen in Freundeskreis. Überall hört man nur noch von FB.  ... aber für mich ist das eine reine Kommunikationsplattform, die ganzen Spiele, Umfragen. etc.gehen mir langsam auf den Keks. 

Aber dafür kann man sich klasse übers Biken informieren. Dank Hope, Fox usw. bin ich immer auf dem laufenden.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt! 

Wie wäre es mit einer Interessengesellschaft wo nur bestimmte leute rein können wo wir die namen posten?


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Mai 2011)

Von mir aus gerne!

Bei den vielen Karteileichen in meiner Freundesliste und den teilweise uninteressanten Kommentaren mancher Kollegen sind mir Leute lieber, die auch übers Mountainbiking oder andere Interessen die ich auch teile, berichten. Davon abgesehen lässt es sich via FB sehr gut kommunizieren. ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Mai 2011)

Dabei, Jens mach doch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Bittesehr.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Mai 2011)

Erster


----------



## kris. (5. Mai 2011)

Richtig so, immer drauf! 

Heute lasse ich euch mal ein paar Grüße aus Dresden da. 
Aber ich habe euch im Blick, also macht mir keinen Unsinn! 

Gibts jetzt schon eine FB Gruppe? Dann schaue ich da auch mal vorbei.


----------



## 230691 (5. Mai 2011)

Aloha zusammen^^

Eine FB gruppe habe ich nicht gefunden, hätte aber auch interesse dran.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch einer der wo bei Facebook drin sein tut......


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

Bist doch schon eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (5. Mai 2011)

Also, noch mal zu den störungen im wald!
wenn jemand mal ins naturschutzgesetz schaut, kann er da ganz klar lesen wie das mit dem betreten des waldes geregelt ist, bzw. im waldgesetz von nrw ist das auch beschrieben. natürlich ist das etwas engstirnig, wenn da 30t schwere rückezüge durch den wald fahren aber mountainbikes nicht erlaubt sind! aber das hat nun mal jeder waldbesitzer selber zubestimmen! ich habe forstwirtschaft sutdiert, und kenne mich da ein wenig aus! ich kann aber immer wieder nur an die toleranz der besitzer appellieren, weil schließlich gibt es nix über nen schönen singletrail! klar, wenn das mit dem ausbau der strecken übertrieben wird, muss man sich nich wundern. schopketal, da zb. ist es ja mit dem besitzer abgesprochen, und da klappt es ja auch. 
aber das schlimmste was ich in dem artikel gelesen habe ist wieder die sache mit dem wild! (bin auch selber jäger, kenn mich da auch etwas aus)
die haben alle einen an der klatsche! es sind eh viel zu viele rehe unterwegs, und was die an schaden im wald anrichten, das wird den besitzern nicht gezeigt! die machen so einen hohen ökonomischen schaden, aber das erzählen die jagdpächter natürlich nicht!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal für einen kleinen Tratsch treffen? Wäre interessant mit einem Experten über das allgemeine Thema zusprechen 


LG Jens


----------



## vogel23 (5. Mai 2011)

ja im mom bin ich wieder in der heimat, im bergischen land, aber denke ende mai bin ich noch ma in bielefeld! wem is denn der blaue pick up mit der werbung für radstand in der heckscheibe?


----------



## kris. (5. Mai 2011)

Mal ehrlich, das Wild scheuche ich auch auf wenn ich zu Fuss unterwegs bin. und Reiter tun das ebenfalls. und zu den Strecken die "mitten im Wald" sind: wo sind denn bitteschön die Wanderwege? Außerhalb des Waldes? Nö!
Eine Legalisierung ist der einzig vernünftige Weg den Wildwuchs von Spots einzudämmen und Klarheit zu schaffen.
Ich behaupte einfach mal die meisten Waldbesitzer haben mehr Angst vor der Haftung, die anderen Gründe sind nur öffentlichkeitswirksamer...


----------



## kris. (5. Mai 2011)

Fussgänger sind für das Wild eigentlich sogar noch schlimmer, die dürfen nämlich auch querfeldein durch den Wald. Die Wanderwege sind nur "Gehrichtungsvorschläge".
Das bedeutet Wanderer kommen viel tiefer in Wildruhezonen als Biker. Und auch lautloser und damit noch überraschender.

Jetzt aber erstmal genug tipperei auf dem Telefon


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> wem is denn der blaue pick up mit der werbung für radstand in der heckscheibe?



das wird dann wohl der pick up von michael sein, ihm gehört der radstand!


----------



## Brosig (5. Mai 2011)

Apropro Radstand... Ich bin's mal wieder!

Da meine Freundin und ich uns letztes Wochenende getrennt haben hatte ich andere Sachen im Kopf als Bikes... Wer weiss wozu es gut war...

Michael, also Radstand hat mir eben aufe Mailbox gesprochen das "mein" Flash 1 jetzt angekommen wäre und ob ich noch Interesse hätte...

Hab ich????

Irgendwie schon, aber nicht zum Originalpreis...


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

Das tut mit Leid 

Dann sag ihm das genau so ins Gesicht mit dem Hinweis auf "steht im Laden rum".Vielleicht macht er dir ja "ein Angebot das du nicht ablehnen kannst!" *Mafia-Stimme aus*


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2011)

welche größe?


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Mai 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Also, noch mal zu den störungen im wald!
> wenn jemand mal ins naturschutzgesetz schaut, kann er da ganz klar lesen wie das mit dem betreten des waldes geregelt ist, bzw. im waldgesetz von nrw ist das auch beschrieben. natürlich ist das etwas engstirnig, wenn da 30t schwere rückezüge durch den wald fahren aber mountainbikes nicht erlaubt sind! aber das hat nun mal jeder waldbesitzer selber zubestimmen! ich habe forstwirtschaft sutdiert, und kenne mich da ein wenig aus! ich kann aber immer wieder nur an die toleranz der besitzer appellieren, weil schließlich gibt es nix über nen schönen singletrail! klar, wenn das mit dem ausbau der strecken übertrieben wird, muss man sich nich wundern. schopketal, da zb. ist es ja mit dem besitzer abgesprochen, und da klappt es ja auch.
> aber das schlimmste was ich in dem artikel gelesen habe ist wieder die sache mit dem wild! (bin auch selber jäger, kenn mich da auch etwas aus)
> die haben alle einen an der klatsche! es sind eh viel zu viele rehe unterwegs, und was die an schaden im wald anrichten, das wird den besitzern nicht gezeigt! die machen so einen hohen ökonomischen schaden, aber das erzählen die jagdpächter natürlich nicht!



Kauft Euch mal die aktuelle Geo-Ausgabe - ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel zum Thema Waldbau in D im Spannungsfeld zwischen Forst und Jägern drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brosig (5. Mai 2011)

Warum welche Größe?

Willst du es kaufen?


L


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2011)

nee, lass mal.

obwohl son dingen bestimmt gut abgeht.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (6. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal die meisten Waldbesitzer haben mehr Angst vor der Haftung, .....


 
Da wirst Du ziemlich richtig liegen. Aber wenn man mit ihnen ins Gespräch kommt, kann man sie eigentlich beruhigen. Soweit mir bekannt, sehen es die Gerichte so: wer mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs ist, ist selbst für seine Sicherheit verantwortlich. Haftungsforderungen gegen die Waldbesitzer werden i.d.R. nicht anerkannt; es sei denn der Waldbesitzer hat z.B. absichtlich Sturzstellen eingerichtet.
sh.auch http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=44
Ulli


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2011)

Also bei nunmehr 40 Kommentaren bin ich gespannt ob auch in der Printausgabe weiter darüber berichtet wird. Kann da jemand mal die Augen offen halten?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Mai 2011)

Wäre wirklich interessant!


----------



## OPCTorsten (6. Mai 2011)

Heute waren in der Print Ausgabe zwei Leserbriefe die sich auf das Thema bezogen. Vom Inhalt waren sie wie 99% der Kommentare , also pro MTB.


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2011)

Gut so. Sowas darf man nicht ohne Korrektur stehen lassen. Die meisten Menschen haben eh schon zu wenig Ahnung vom Thema.


----------



## Peter88 (6. Mai 2011)

mal was anderes.
hat wer einen tipp für mich wo ein guter startort für eine tour durch den deister ist? kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus und will am we dort eine tour fahren 

Lasse mich auch gerne führen wenn iemand von euch auch dort unterwegs ist 

gruß
peter


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Händler in Bielefeld und Umgebung die Marke Tune führt. Wollte mir mal die Tune RH1 Barends ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> mal was anderes.
> hat wer einen tipp für mich wo ein guter startort für eine tour durch den deister ist? kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus und will am we dort eine tour fahren
> 
> Lasse mich auch gerne führen wenn iemand von euch auch dort unterwegs ist
> ...



Nienstätter Pass.
Großer Parklpatz genau im der Mitte.
Von dort kannst du zu alle Seiten loslegen


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,
räumt mal bitte eure Ersatzteillager für mich aus  
Hat jemand von euch einen sehr kurzen Vorbau, breiten riser Lenker, Plattformpedale, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, 27,2 Sattelstütze, ganz billige Scheibenbremse günstig zu verkaufen?


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2011)

Schalthebel habe ich noch Deore hier. 3x9.
Ich hätte noch günstig CMP-Pedale abzugeben 


LG Jens


----------



## Brosig (7. Mai 2011)

Endlich. Mein Flash steht bei mir im Keller. Heut morgen abgeholt!!!

Gleich wird's entjungfert!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2011)

Yeah, glückwunsch! 

Hat sich das Angebot gelohnt?


----------



## Brosig (7. Mai 2011)

Er ist zufrieden, ich bin es auch! 

Alles gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2011)

An den Pedalen wäre ich vielleicht interessiert. Farbe oder hast du einen Link?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> An den Pedalen wäre ich vielleicht interessiert. Farbe oder hast du einen Link?



Habe zwei weiße neue Specialized Plattform Pedale noch im Keller liegen...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2011)

Kannste ehrlich gesagt aber gleich neu kaufen 
Ist überhaupt nichts tolles, aber wer weiß wofür sie gedacht sind ...

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/5710000200-01/Fahrradteile_und_Zubehoer/Pedale/Pedal-CMP-559.htm


----------



## Domme02 (7. Mai 2011)

Was sind dass denn für Specialized Dinger? die: http://www.hibike.de/produkt/ca93aa57d786e6181cb6fad94de66633/Specialized Lo Pro 2.html   Die würden aber mein Budget übersteigen. Da wären Jenseits schon besser.


JENSeits schrieb:


> Kannste ehrlich gesagt aber gleich neu kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



baue mir wahrscheinlich ein DirtBike fürs Rumcruisen von A nach B und nen bisschen rumdameln im Wald oder Stadt. 
Ich stelle ungern meine Rennsemmel irgendwo ab. Schieße mir dann günstig nen Dirtrahmen im inet und bau es mit Teilen ausm Bikemarkt/Ebay und vorhandenen Teile auf. Muss also kein Highendzeug sein.
Mal sehen ob ich die Pedale von euch nehme. Ich werd mal noch ein bisschen rumsuchen und melde mich dann vielleicht bei einem von euch.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2011)

Das mÃ¼ssten sie sein...

Waren an meinem Demo 8


FÃ¼r 20â¬ wÃ¼rde ich sie hergeben.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das müssten sie sein...
> 
> Waren an meinem Demo 8
> 
> ...



 ... ich hab für die selben bei Sattelfest vor ein paar Wochen noch knapp 80 hingelegt. 

Schlag zu Dominik, die sind richtig gut! Hab da nen super Grip mit und die Kritiken sind auch sehr gut.  Ich hätte Sumsemann da auch ohne zu zögern 50 Schleifen für hingeblättert!


----------



## RolfK (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte die an meinem Speci Enduro, wirklich super Teile.... und für'n
Zwanni nen Schnapper


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte Sumsemann da auch ohne zu zÃ¶gern 50 Schleifen fÃ¼r hingeblÃ¤ttert!



OK, verkauft fÃ¼r 50â¬ an Waldwichtel 


ne, ne... liegen seit Ã¼ber nem Jahr im Keller und ich habe keine Verwendung dafÃ¼r.

Wer sie fÃ¼rn 20er haben will soll sich melden...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2011)

kein Geschäfssinn hatter!

Die Nachfrage regelt den Preis, mein Guter!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2011)

Da hast du Recht! Aber es wÃ¤hr unfair den Preis jetzt hoch zu schrauben...

Wenn sie hier keiner haben will, dann gehen sie fÃ¼r 35â¬ in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2011)

@ chainy: liest du mit?


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2011)

Wegen weil crossposting mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzielt:



JENSeits schrieb:


> So für Morgen!
> 
> Ich und Janik (der grüne Militärbedienstete  ) machen uns ab 12°° von Dünnerholz mit dem Rad auf den Weg zu Blöte. Wer ist noch dabei und würde sich anschließen?
> 
> ...


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2011)

ich nehm sie... hier ich.... was wiegen die .? Unter 100 gr hoff ich.
Haste da auch noch so Riemen für..... wo man mitte Füße sich quasi einklinken kann....
spaß
So.. ich fahr jetzt ins H2O... bis später


----------



## kris. (9. Mai 2011)

@ 230691   Tach! Heute morgen nach Hiddesen hochgestrampelt? Bin Dir glaube ich entgegen gekommen, also, mit dem Auto...


----------



## poekelz (9. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wegen weil crossposting mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzielt:



Aber angekommen seit ihr dort nicht oder?

Wir (chucki und ich) waren jedenfalls so 13:15/13:30 die Ecke dort und dann auch ne ganze Weile....war aber auch mächtig voll dort!


----------



## kris. (9. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn sie hier keiner haben will, dann gehen sie für 35 in den Bikemarkt.



Wenn Domme nicht zuckt nehm ich sie Dir ab...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2011)

@ Frank:

Doch sind wir. Allerdings sind wir schon um 20 vor 12 bei Janik losgefahren. Wir waren eigentlich ganz gut unterwegs. Dann haben wir uns wirklich ungünstig verpasst.



MAHLZEIT!


----------



## 230691 (9. Mai 2011)

Moin kris!

Wenn da so ein depp im roten t-shirt und weißem helm unterwegs war, dann war ich das^^

Hab momentan ein praktikum bei solar kubiak. 
Eins kann ich euch sagen - sicherheitsschuhe und plattform pedale sind echt eine bescheidene kombi... 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (9. Mai 2011)

Joh, sah mir schwer nach nem Depp aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (9. Mai 2011)

Wieder einmal zu freundlich hier  

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt.Green (9. Mai 2011)

> sicherheitsschuhe und plattform pedale sind echt eine bescheidene kombi



Das kommt auf die Sicherheitsschuhe an


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen gings aber anscheinend wieder


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ slang:  schau mal hier bezüglich Bremsen, vllt ist die ja was für dich!



Hi,
ich war nen paar Tage nicht anwesend, jetzt kommt da ein 404. 
Was gabs denn da für eine Bremse?

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Mai 2011)

nen formula rx set (rotwild gelabelt) fÃ¼r 139â¬.


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich dachte, hier wird wegen der Geräuschkulisse eher von Formulas abgeraten.

Die RX hab ich am Zesty, gefallen mir ganz gut, aber ich würd auch gern mal was anders testen, so wegen Vergleichbarkeit und Erfahrung und so 
Der Preis wär aber nicht schlecht, aber ist ja scheinbar auch ausverkauft.

Thanks,
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2011)

Da hast du schon Recht 
Ich lege dir mal Magura und Shimano ans Herz, beides wirklich sorglos und zuverlässig


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Tja, momentan ist Geld alle. 
Poste nachher mal im Neues-Thread, ist nen bissel peinlich


----------



## gooni11 (10. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich auch was sagen darf zur Bremse-...
ich hab ja auch son paar gehabt ....Magura Marta und Louise (mehrere Versionen) Formula R1.....
aber ich bin von der Avid Elixier XO die ich jetzt hab so was von begeistert ..... unglaublich!!

Ich fahr sie jetzt mit 160mm Scheiben vorn UND Hinten und wieg fast 90ig aber ich hab bisher nie mehr wie einen Finger zum Bremsen gebraucht und das bei hervorragender Dosierbarkeit!

Ich glaub ich fahr nix anderes mehr......
mfg


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Du fährst ja nur berghoch, da brauchste doch eigentlich gar keine Bremse


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2011)

Doch doch, da ist er ja auf die Bremskraft angewiesen! 

Sonst schießt er ja über die Spitze des Berhes hinaus!


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Du verwechselst Schwerkraft mit Bremskraft


----------



## gooni11 (10. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du fährst ja nur berghoch, da brauchste doch eigentlich gar keine Bremse



deshalb bin ich ja so zufrieden....


----------



## gooni11 (10. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Doch doch, da ist er ja auf die Bremskraft angewiesen!
> 
> Sonst schießt er ja über die Spitze des Berhes hinaus!



Oder als Notanker falls ich auf einmal rückwärts fahr...... was bei meiner Kondition auch schnell passieren kann!


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> deshalb bin ich ja so zufrieden....



Dann schlag ich dir mal nen Tausch gegen meine Hayes vor.
Wenn du nen paar Schrauben wegläßt ist die auch nicht schwerer.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Dann schlag ich dir mal nen Tausch gegen meine Hayes vor.
> Wenn du nen paar Schrauben wegläßt ist die auch nicht schwerer.


also wenn dann mach ich so etwas richtig ja........als Bremsbeläge verwende ich paar Korkscheiben ohne Träger.... Schrauben nehm ich nur jede 2te und öl is auch schwer..... Ich bastel mir einfach DruckLUFTleitungen ...sollte auch funktionieren....Scheiben nehm ich aus Schaumstoff. Die verbiegen auch nicht soo wenn sie heiß werden.....Griffe braucht man auch nicht wirklich.... Tuts nicht auch nen KNOPF... also Bremse an oder Bremse aus... oder was....
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Mai 2011)

In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist ein ausführlicher Bericht über die neue Acros A-GE Hydraulikschaltung. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte da schon mal jemand Interesse bekundet.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2011)

Der Sumsemann .. ehrlich gesagt denk nicht dran - das ist doch total bescheuert um ehrlich zusein. das geld kannste sinnvoller anlegen ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Mai 2011)

Sehe ich genauso. Z.B.in die 5000USD teure Ki2-Schaltung von K-Edge auf Basis der Dura Ace Di2.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch schon gelesen und bin weiterhin sehr interessiert an der Schaltung.
Hab auch schon mit Acros, bezüglich Direct-Mount Umwerfer, telefoniert.

Kommt... aber leider erst später. Bis dahin wirds auch schon den einen oder anderen Erfahrungsbericht geben.
Sollten die Berichte die Versprechen von Acros halten dann wird due A-GE wohl den Weg an mein Bike finden.

Gebe Jens aber Recht, diese Schaltung macht nur Sinn wenn der Rest des Bikes bereits durchgepimpt ist.

Erstmal warte ich auf die MT8 und die dazugehörigen Matchmaker.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2011)

Oh mann das Geld für ne Schaltung.
Naja macht ihr mann!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Mai 2011)

Interessant ist sie auf jeden Fall und sehr chic. Aber für mich käme sie auch nicht in Frage. Bin aber trotzdem gespannt in wie weit sich diese Technik durchsetzen wird.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Mai 2011)

Für mich kommt sie in Frage... Hier ich!! Aber meine Frau knallt mir eine wenn ich das Teil kaufe. Vielleicht sollte ich gleich 2 nehmen
Nee im ernst .... Wenn das Geld da ist .... Why Not!!???


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Für das Geld sollte sie mindestens kabellos sein. 
Ansonsten, wenn ich die Kohle über hätte, gäbs nen schönen Urlaub mit Frauchen und am Rad bliebs bei XT.


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Aber meine Frau knallt mir eine wenn ich das Teil kaufe. Vielleicht sollte ich gleich 2 nehmen



Nimm zwei, dann passt die Symetrie im Gesicht wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2011)

Genau, das ist einfach nicht mehr im sinnvollen Rahmen. Ãber 10â¬ fÃ¼r 10gr lÃ¤sst sich reden, aber i-wo hÃ¶rt das doch mal auf ..


Wie gesagt, jeder wie er mÃ¶chte


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Mai 2011)

@Jens

...du musst das in Realation zum Bike sehen. An einem Bike fÃ¼r 2500/3000â¬ macht die A-GE sicher wenig Sinn. Mit 1600â¬ kann man da sicher sinnvolleres kaufen.

Mein Bike liegt aber irgendwo zwischen 8 & 9kilo Euro und da macht so eine Schaltung schon Sinn...


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Genau, das ist einfach nicht mehr im sinnvollen Rahmen. Über 10 für 10gr lässt sich reden, aber i-wo hört das doch mal auf ..
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, jeder wie er möchte



Ja Neeee, ums Gewicht gehts mir dabei gsr nicht. Bin viel mehr von der Funktion begeistert.


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Sinn wird nicht gemacht, er ist vorhanden oder eben nicht. 

Bei der Schaltung ist jede Menge Sinn vorhanden... Blödsinn, ... meine Meinung.

Sumsemann,
nimms mir nicht übel, aber das ist mir echt to much, was du mit deinen Bike veranstaltest. Würdest du mir verraten , gerne per PM, wo dein Bike preislich mittlerweile liegt?

Grüße,
slang


----------



## 230691 (10. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Heute morgen gings aber anscheinend wieder



was fährste denn für ein auto?^^ kann ja mal schauen ob ich dich sehe

und joa muss ja irgendwie mit den schuhen und fahrrad da ankommen


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> WÃ¼rdest du mir verraten , gerne per PM, wo dein Bike preislich mittlerweile liegt?
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe,
> slang



Hatte ich in meinem vorletzten Post doch schon geschrieben. 

Zwischen 8 & 9 Kilo â¬ soll heiÃen zwischen 8000 & 9000â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> was fährste denn für ein auto?^^ kann ja mal schauen ob ich dich sehe



Silberner Grande Punto.
Ich mach mal Lichthupe wenn ich Dich wieder sehe


----------



## slang (10. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hatte ich in meinem vorletzten Post doch schon geschrieben.
> 
> Zwischen 8 & 9 Kilo â¬ soll heiÃen zwischen 8000 & 9000â¬



Okay,
ich dachte da gings wirklich ums Gewicht. 
NÃ¤chste Frage, was wiegt es, also in Gramm oder Kilogramm?


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

11,0 Kg


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mein Bike liegt aber irgendwo zwischen 8 & 9kilo Euro und da macht so eine Schaltung schon Sinn...



Damit wäre das ja jetzt auch geklärt! 
Zu kleiner Pillermann?


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

Nach einer langen Biketour immer 

Aber für drei Kinder hat er gereicht


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2011)

Ihr wisst doch: Es ist nicht die Länge, das Hin-und-her macht die Musik!


----------



## poekelz (11. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 11,0 Kg



So schwer?? Also ne 10 vorne hätte ich aber wirklich geschätzt, bei dem ganzen Aufwand.

Mein Liteville mit 150mm Federweg wiegt 11,8 und das trotz bleischwerer (aber stabiler) Mavic EN521 Felgen (540g Stück).


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

Funktion geht vor Gewicht.

Unnötiges Gewicht hab ich an dem Rad eleminiert aber wat mut dat mut.

So z.B. ne automatische Sattelstütze die rund 500gr mehr als die Originale wiegt, 203er Bremsscheibe (wiege über 90kg), vernünftige Trail taugliche Reifen, Tacho...

Ohne Tacho, automatische Sattelstütze, andere Reifen und kleinere Bremsscheiben dürfte ich bei 10,2 kg liegen. Dann noch leichtere Pedale, kürzeren Lenker und Schaumstoffgriffe und ich liege locker im 9kg Bereich.

...und???

Das Rad währ bei weitem nicht mehr dafür tauglich, wofür ich es nutze!

Gewicht ist nicht alles. Die Perfekte Funktion, Qualität und vor allem Zuverlässigkeit ist viel wichtiger!


----------



## poekelz (11. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Funktion geht vor Gewicht.



Sehe ich genauso - Lenkerabsägen und Ultraleichtreifen sind in den meisten Einsatzbereichen totaler Schwachsinn. 
Die Variostütze hatte ich allerdings übersehen, das ist gewichtstechnisch immer ein dicker Brocken. Die runter gerechnet, dann lag ich mit meiner Schätzung schon recht gut. 
Ich hab ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass die Variostützen irgendwann mal leichter und zuverlässiger werden - dann kauf ich mir auch eine.


----------



## gooni11 (11. Mai 2011)

Also ich find meine abgesägten Lenker und die Maxxis ultraleichtreifen gut..! 
Auch find ich sumsemanns Bike gut...!! Egal was es kostet!

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt einen Radsatz auf seinem Pkw der weit über 10.000 eu gekostet hat ...... Und!!!???
Jeder so wie er kann und möchte. 
Ich denke das hat nicht immer etwas mit der Länge des Poppelmanns zu tun sondern hin und wieder auch mit der Engstirnigkeit mancher Menschen die das einfach nicht akzeptieren *wollen*! 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (11. Mai 2011)

Jetzt nur mal für mich als gewichtstuning*un*sensibelchen:

Ich hab gestern auf der Waage 89 kg angezeigt bekommen. Wenn ich zum Wo-E 3 Tage hungere dann könnten das vielleicht noch 900 gr weniger werden.

Gildet das auch auch Leichtbau?? 

*schonwegsein* 

chucki_bo,
der jedes Gewichtstuning mitmacht, solange ihr keine tragenden Bauteile schwächer macht und Bruch (an Körper und Bike) erzeugt... Ihr Schlingel ihr


----------



## gooni11 (11. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jetzt nur mal für mich als gewichtstuning*un*sensibelchen:
> 
> Ich hab gestern auf der Waage 89 kg angezeigt bekommen. Wenn ich zum Wo-E 3 Tage hungere dann könnten das vielleicht noch 900 gr weniger werden.
> 
> ...


Der Unterschied ist doch.... Leichtbau macht Spaß ... Hungern nicht!


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2011)

Leichtbau ist, wenn Du dir deine Knochen durch Carbon-Implantate ersetzen lässt.
Könnte aber auch schon als technisches Doping gelten.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist, wenn Du dir deine Knochen durch Carbon-Implantate ersetzen lässt.
> Könnte aber auch schon als technisches Doping gelten.





Gleich nal nen Termin bein Orthopäden holen


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist, wenn Du dir deine Knochen durch Carbon-Implantate ersetzen lässt.
> Könnte aber auch schon als technisches Doping gelten.



Geilste Idee das!!! 

Ich stell mir das am Wadenbein vor. Aber dann mit implantierter Plexiglasscheibe.
Damit der Carbonknochen auch sichtbar ist.
Besser als jedes Tatoo....

Sumsemann: Wenn Du beim Orthopäden bist, frag mal nach der "Schaufensterscheibe". Das interessiert mich auch 

### oh Gott, das Niveau sinkt ins unermessliche ###


----------



## gooni11 (11. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Geilste Idee das!!!
> 
> Ich stell mir das am Wadenbein vor. Aber dann mit implantierter Plexiglasscheibe.
> Damit der Carbonknochen auch sichtbar ist.
> ...



Ne da sinkt nix! Das is hier einfach so!


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Hirn entfernen lassen,
für einige hier völlig nutzloser Ballast


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2011)

Wir könne auch noch flacher, musst uns nur ein wenig Zeit geben! 

@ slang  Das senkt auch den Schwerpunkt.


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wir könne auch noch flacher, musst uns nur ein wenig Zeit geben!



Ich spürs schon, wir kommen wieder in eine lyrische Phase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hirn entfernen lassen,
> für einige hier völlig nutzloser Ballast



Sprichst du aus Erfahrung?


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Kommt, habt euch doch alle wieder lieb! 
Das war ja eigentlich gar nicht bös gemeint sondern eher ein "nutz das geld anders"-anliegen 


letzendlich muss es jeder selbst wissen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE"]YouTube        - Jede Zelle meines KÃ¶rpers ist glÃ¼cklich[/nomedia]


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

Hmmm... hab das jetzt auch gar nicht böse aufgenommen bzw gemeint.

nen bissel ärgern und anstacheln ist dich ok... oder?


----------



## gooni11 (11. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hmmm... hab das jetzt auch gar nicht böse aufgenommen bzw gemeint.
> 
> nen bissel ärgern und anstacheln ist dich ok... oder?



Ja....


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja....



dito 

@ Sumsemann,
bei mir bringt das nichts, die 50gr. machen den Kohl auch nicht fett


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2011)

Höhöhö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Dann bin ich ja erleichtert  

Sagt mal wie siehts eigentlich mit dem gemeinsamen Campen aus?


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Leichtbau ist, wenn Du dir deine Knochen durch Carbon-Implantate ersetzen lässt.
> Könnte aber auch schon als technisches Doping gelten.


da gab es vor 2 jahren doch mal einen richtig geilen Aprilscherz.
Lance Armstrong ist bei einem Rennen gestürzt und brach sich das Schlüsselbein. Laut mehreren Medien sollte ihm ein neues Carbon-Schlüsselbein implantiert werden. War alles aufwärndig mit Kommentaren von Ärzten und Rüntgenbilden gestützt. .......guter Nebeneffekt war eben das es gleich mal ein paar g leichter war


----------



## gooni11 (11. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja erleichtert
> 
> Sagt mal wie siehts eigentlich mit dem gemeinsamen Campen aus?



Ich komme nur wenn Sumsemann nicht kommt..... 
und wenn ihr morgens schön heißen Kaffee ans Bett ..äh ins Zelt serviert....bei der Gelegenheit könnte sich unser Mädchen (ich nenn es mal Slangy) sich auch nen Rock anziehen und abens für Stimmung sorgen.... ja dann wär ich dabei..


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Oh mein Gott! 

Apropo Rock: Wer ist beim IXS Dirtmasters anzutreffen? Da wirds ggf. ne nette Überraschung im Slopestyle - Starterfeld geben


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich komme nur wenn Sumsemann nicht kommt.....
> und wenn ihr morgens schön heißen Kaffee ans Bett ..äh ins Zelt serviert....bei der Gelegenheit könnte sich unser Mädchen (ich nenn es mal Slangy) sich auch nen Rock anziehen und abens für Stimmung sorgen.... ja dann wär ich dabei..



Du hast doofe Ohren....


Bis gleich Angelo... 15.30h am Turm


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Du hast doofe Ohren....
> 
> 
> Bis gleich Angelo... 15.30h am Turm



Genau, fahrt das mal aus 
Der Verlierer putzt dem anderen das Rad....nackt!


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2011)

Ich behaupte mal dann bekommt gooni ein schön sauberes Bike heute.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

Das fahren wir bergab auf nem schönen langen Trail aus...

z.B. den am Velmerstot 


Aber Angelo soll mein Rad dann bitte nicht nackt putzen... Glaubt ihr ich ekel mich vor gar nix


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ..bei der Gelegenheit könnte sich unser Mädchen (ich nenn es mal Slangy) sich auch nen Rock anziehen und abens für Stimmung sorgen.... ja dann wär ich dabei..



Ich glaube nicht, dass du das sehen willst, oder bist du noch perverser, als ich eh schon vermutet habe 

Edit: wo wir grad bei pervers sind. @ Jenseits, was schleppst du denn für einen kranken Youtube Kram hier hin. Das geht ja echt gar nicht


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

hehe einmal shocken muss auch mal sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Nach dem 10ten mal anhören fühl ich mich jetzt richtig super 

lall, lall, lall


----------



## gooni11 (11. Mai 2011)

So.... Mein Bike ist sauber
Ich sag mal unentschieden .... 
Aber schön war es....
MfG


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Sag mal gooni,
fährst du da immer deine Urinproben spazieren? Sieht irgenwie so aus


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

Neee, die Pullen kippen wir uns nach der Tour übern Kopf und machen dann immer Trikot tausch...


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Mai 2011)

Mit dem Hintergrund sieht dein Bike deutlich besser aus als auf dem Sofa - Sumsemann.

Aber an beide : echt schick.... ich finde beide Räder knallgeil!


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

...so richtig geil hät es ausgesehen wenn ich auch noch mit drauf gewesen währ


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

Wäre das nicht mal ne OWL-Challenge wert?

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...so richtig geil hät es ausgesehen wenn ich auch noch mit drauf gewesen währ



ich glaube, wir müssen echt mal zusammen fahren. Das wird nen Spaß. Jede Wette...


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2011)

1:46 und 2:27 sind geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

der weihnachtsmann bei 2:54 ist auch nicht ohne! 

die können damit aber erstaunlich gut fahren!


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr schon mit Goonis Urin duscht könnt ihr auch gleich Höschen- statt Trikottausch machen


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ich glaube, wir müssen echt mal zusammen fahren. Das wird nen Spaß. Jede Wette...



Ja, das können wir gerne mal machen.

...fahr ja auch mit Angelo... schlimmer kann es nicht werden


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon mit Goonis Urin duscht könnt ihr auch gleich Höschen- statt Trikottausch machen



Angelos Höschen ist mir doch zu klein


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2011)

ich habe eben mit gooni telefoniert. so richtig kaputt hat der sich nicht angehört.

nehme an die beiden waren nur im biergarten um die ecke und haben sich dann kurz vor der haustür gegenseitig mit den wasserflaschen nass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe eben mit gooni telefoniert. so richtig kaputt hat der sich nicht angehört.
> 
> nehme an die beiden waren nur im biergarten um die ecke und haben sich dann kurz vor der haustür gegenseitig mit den wasserflaschen nass gemacht.



Kannst du wohl bitte mal den Mund halten 

...wenn meine Frau das hier liest??? 


Ich mach hier einen auf sterbenen Schwan, lass mich betüttern und pflegen und hab schon klargemacht das ich später unten liege.

Du machst alles kaputt!!!!


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> slang schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ihr schon mit Goonis Urin duscht könnt ihr auch gleich Höschen- statt Trikottausch machen
> ...



Dir ist da beim Zitieren ein Fehler passiert, ich hab das mal für dich koorigiert


----------



## RolfK (11. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht mal ne OWL-Challenge wert?
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/113529/




Sauber, das wär ein Spass


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Mai 2011)

Ich will dann auch mal ein Video posten...

...irgendwie musste ich dabei an Angelo denken 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6267/h


----------



## JENSeits (11. Mai 2011)

kann ich nicht nachvollziehen^^

Aber der Rainer hat's schon drauf!


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119



dachte erst das sei nachsynchronisiert oder gestellt.

Band am Daumen ist übrigends nur gezerrt.


----------



## RolfK (11. Mai 2011)

Du meine Güte


----------



## slang (11. Mai 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/159119
> 
> ...



Die Bee Gees auf MTB, coole Sache


----------



## gooni11 (12. Mai 2011)

Morgen ihr Säcke

Ich hab's gelesen..... Alles

Den armen gooni so fertig machen.... Ich werd euch helfen.

Ich konnte mich nichtmal wehren! Hab schon geschlafen.

Ich drück noch mal ein Auge zu ihr Banausen
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (12. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...so richtig geil hät es ausgesehen wenn ich auch noch mit drauf gewesen währ



Dann hätte ich aber kein Bild gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. Mai 2011)

@ K Star ... Hast eine PN !!
Mfg


----------



## kris. (12. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich aber kein Bild gemacht


 
Auf nem Bild hört man aber wenigstens das ganze unanständige Zeug nicht, das der immer so quatscht. Gut das die Bedienung neulich schlechte Ohren hatte.


----------



## kris. (12. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...so richtig geil hät es ausgesehen wenn ich auch noch mit drauf gewesen währ


 
Breitbild?!


----------



## gooni11 (12. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Auf nem Bild hört man aber wenigstens das ganze unanständige Zeug nicht, das der immer so quatscht. Gut das die Bedienung neulich schlechte Ohren hatte.




Ich hab sogar noch ein Bild von der hübschen


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Breitbild?!



Jepp. Wäre wohl nen Panorama-Foto geworden. Aber für Popeye, ähhhh Sumsemann braucht man sicher nen Ultraweitwinkelobjektiv. 
Habe mich eh schon gefragt ob der nen 960er Rizer fährt. ... bei nem 740er bekommt er ja immer nur eine Hand an den Lenker.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2011)

Hiilfe 



> Hat jemand ein 9-fach Ritzelpaket günstig abzugeben? Darf auch gebraucht sein.
> Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur 2 einzelne Ritzel, kann man die bei einer Kassette tauschen?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, wer von euch kann eigentlich nen Pedal-Kick oder das Umsetzen über den Vorderreifen in einer Spitzkehre? Außer nem Bunny-Hopp und vielleicht noch nem Wheelie hört's bei mir bei technischen Dingen leider auf.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2011)

Pedal-Kick? 

Umsetzen geht je nachdem was es ist schon.

Bunny und Wheelie ist soweit kein Problem, nur der Manual reizt mich noch.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2011)

umsetzen klappt mal besser, mal schlechter.
mir starrgabel finde ich es einfacher, da man nicht absackt und immer direkten kontakt zum vorderrad hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2011)

find ich ebenso 

so gute Nacht Männers!


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen Loide! Noch keiner wach hier oder was??? 

Ein bisschen Technik wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch üben.
Vielleicht sollten wir uns dazu treffen, dann kann einer den anderen verarzten wenn es nicht so richtig klappen will. 
Dank goonis freundlicher Unterstützung ist der neue Bock ja auch endlich fertig.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen,

klar ich bin schon am arbeiten ..... *hust* 

Klar, das wäre doch mal eine Idee! 
Aber nicht Heute üben, schaut mal in den Kalender 

Zudem muss ich erst den *husten* loswerden


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Danke 
Jetzt geht's mir erst mal wieder besser, aber ich glaube um 9:15 wirds wieder schlimmer


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Oh oh oh der Husten rafft mich noch dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

arbeitsallergiker und abergläubig, das wird ja immer schlimmer hier


----------



## gooni11 (13. Mai 2011)

Moin
Also technisch gesehen ist bei mir nach .... Geradeausfahren ... eigentlich schon Schluß.
Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Nein das ist keine Allergie 
Ich möchte nur Heim und nicht noch von !4 bis !6 Uhr ne Schulung haben, wo ich da doch so schön das Rad pflegen könnte und alles für Morgen Willignen vorbereiten könnte


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Technik wollte ich dieses Jahr auch noch üben.
> Vielleicht sollten wir uns dazu treffen, dann kann einer den anderen verarzten wenn es nicht so richtig klappen will.
> Dank goonis freundlicher Unterstützung ist der neue Bock ja auch endlich fertig.




Ich wäre dabei!  ... Techniktraining ist immer gut.

Bzgl. deines neuen Bocks erwarten WIR endlich Fotos!!!

@ Jens

Mußt mal nach "Pedal-Kick" googlen. Scheint bei den Trailfahrern sehr beliebt zu sein.


----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

> Also technisch gesehen ist bei mir nach .... Geradeausfahren ... eigentlich schon Schluß


Dann kannste ja den Steuersatz ausbauen, ist nur unnötig Gewicht


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also technisch gesehen ist bei mir nach .... Geradeausfahren ... eigentlich schon Schluß.
> Mfg



Hmm, dann dürfte Dir Sumsemann in dem Bereich wohl auch überlegen sein. Der kann soweit ich weiß auch Kurven fahren!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

@ waldi: wird gemacht 

@ die dame das hauses: +


@ pedal-kick:

dafür müsste ich mitm Enduro erstmal aufm HR stehen können 
Mitm trialer klappt es soweit ganz gut, also für den Anfang. Bin in den letzten Wochen aber nicht mit ihm gefahren  Jetzt gerade bereitet mir die Achse hinten Probleme, dazu vllt Heute Abend mehr in der Werkstatt, wenn ich Bilder machen konnte. Obwohl ich schreibe jetzt schonmal ein paar Zeilen dazu


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bzgl. deines neuen Bocks erwarten WIR endlich Fotos!!!



Jaja, kommen ja. Gestern abend war aber leider keine Zeit mehr dafür.
Vielleicht schaffe ich das heute nach Einkauf und Budenschwung. 
Am WE solls ja leider regnen...


----------



## gooni11 (13. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Jaja, kommen ja. Gestern abend war aber leider keine Zeit mehr dafür.
> Vielleicht schaffe ich das heute nach Einkauf und Budenschwung.
> Am WE solls ja leider regnen...



Wie.....? Am WE solls regnen
Das hindert dich doch wohl nicht.... Und du willst ein echter MTBler sein.. Tssss
Also wenn ich nicht bei regen fahr als gooni dann ist das so eine Sache ... Aber von dir hätte ich das jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nicht vom fahren gesprochen, sondern von Bilder machen.
Wie sieht denn das aus, Regenbilder..?! tststs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Ja und? 
Ich wäre für Sonntag Techniktraining! 
Wenn ich da nicht noch von Willingen "gebrochen" bin


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Mai 2011)

So ist sch... da muss ich auf ne Konfirmation


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Mhmhm Samstag bin ich weg. Dann müssen wir das wohl um eine Woche verschieben?!
Wo treffen wir uns denn am Besten?


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Ach du Schei$$e. 
Aber nicht auf der Kirchenbank einschlafen und beim aufwachen applaudieren!


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ach du Schei$$e.
> Aber nicht auf der Kirchenbank einschlafen und beim aufwachen applaudieren!



hmmm... meine Frau hat das alles geplant. Ist die Tochter von einer ihrer Freundinnen die da konfimiert wird...

Kirche... ja stimmt... hab ich ganz ehrlich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht...

...wollte da ab späten Mittag eigentlich nur zum fressen und saufen hin!!!

Shit!!!
Hauptsache mein iPhone hat i-net Empfang in der Kirche und ich kann surfen!!!


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Aber auf lautlos stellen, ja?! 

Und nicht die Ti++en-Seiten besuchen!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid mir welche! 

So ich mach mich auf die Socken - bis Heute um !siebzehnhuntert, dann hoffentlich mit Bildern für die Werkstatt ...  



UND: Beim Mittag die Hände AUF den Tisch!


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Und nicht die Ti++en-Seiten besuchen!



Wieso???

Bewundere doch nur Gottes Schöpfung ...nackt, wie er sie schuf 

...nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher an welchem Tag er den Nassrasierer erschuf???
Egal... er hats gemacht und das ist auch gut so!!!


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Der Teil der Schöpfungsgeschichte gefällt mir auch am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (13. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Der Teil der Schöpfungsgeschichte gefällt mir auch am besten.



 welcher.... Der mit den Ti++en nehm ich an. 

Das mit dem Rasierer gilt ja für dich nicht..


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Außerdem, wer hat was von mir gesagt?!


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2011)

Sach mal habt ihr alle Frei?
Oder wie bekommt ihr das hin hier am Freitag vormittag so viel zu Posten?
Bei Sumsemann weis ich ja das der Beamter ist, aber der Rest....


----------



## gooni11 (13. Mai 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sach mal habt ihr alle Frei?
> Oder wie bekommt ihr das hin hier am Freitag vormittag so viel zu Posten?
> Bei Sumsemann weis ich ja das der Beamter ist, aber der Rest....



Staplerfahrer und I phone ......

Das beste was es zur Zeit gibt wenn es um Kummunikation geht. 

Allerdings hab ich ab 14uhr auch eine Woche Urlaub....


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Staplerfahrer und I phone ......



... wußte doch das ich dich schon von früher kenne. Hab dich mal in nem Film gesehen. Der hieß "Staplerfahrer Klaus" oder so ähnlich!


----------



## kris. (13. Mai 2011)

Und nebenberuflich macht er das hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (13. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... wußte doch das ich dich schon von früher kenne. Hab dich mal in nem Film gesehen. Der hieß "Staplerfahrer Klaus" oder so ähnlich!



Staplerfahrer Klaus...


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Mai 2011)

Wer es nicht kennt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv_AYaX1_pk"]YouTube        - Staplerfahrer klaus[/nomedia]


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2011)

Ein Klassiker, sehr Geil!


----------



## gooni11 (13. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahr zwar nicht wie Klaus aber wenn es um Frauen geht reagier ich recht ähnlich .....


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

... bin vor ner knappen Stunde bei Puddingtown Bikes vorbei gekommen. Die haben da nen giftgrün-weißes Fixie im Schaufenster hängen. Da könnte ich fast schwach werden.  ... aber das wäre schon fast zu schade für die Straße.


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Wer von euch fährt eigentlich alles zum Bike-Festival nach Willingen? 
... und wenn ja, nur zum Schauen oder auch Biken? Ich überlege
gerade, evtl. an einer der Milka-Genusstouren teilzunehmen. Klingt
alles sehr interessant. Anschließend bleibt noch genug Zeit zum trödeln. 

Wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit dem Verkauf von Parts aus? 
Offiziell darf ja auf Messen nicht verkauft werden. Vielleicht
kann mir ja einer nen paar Hersteller per PN nennen, die ohne
weiteres auch Parts verkaufen.


----------



## Rischer (14. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall hin, aber vermutlich ohne eigenes Bike!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt eigentlich alles zum Bike-Festival nach Willingen?
> ... und wenn ja, nur zum Schauen oder auch Biken? Ich überlege
> gerade, evtl. an einer der Milka-Genusstouren teilzunehmen. Klingt
> alles sehr interessant. Anschließend bleibt noch genug Zeit zum trödeln.
> ...



ich bin da und fahre die mitteldistanz.

ich würde die aussteller einfach direkt ansprechen wenn grade nicht so viele leute drum herum stehen.


----------



## RolfK (14. Mai 2011)

Parts und Klamotten kann man kaufen, hab ich letztes Jahr auch getan, bei Bikes bin ich nicht sicher, aber am besten fragen und eventuell am letzten Tag, wenn sie anfangen einzuladen.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Moin
Ich fahr mit dem Bike nach Willingen , das sollte reichen
Kaufen.... Na ja, es gibt ein paar Stände die verkaufen aber erwarte einfach nicht zu viel. Meist sind das halt so Teile die weg müssen.
Interessant ist es trotzdem.... Also ich fahr hin! 
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich fahr mit dem Bike nach Willingen , das sollte reichen
> Kaufen.... Na ja, es gibt ein paar Stände die verkaufen aber erwarte einfach nicht zu viel. Meist sind das halt so Teile die weg müssen.
> Interessant ist es trotzdem.... Also ich fahr hin!
> Mfg



Wie, an einem Tag hin und zurück, oder schläfst du da unter ner Brücke 

Gibts denn da ne spannende Strecke hin? Ist dann doch nur Strasse oder?


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich fahr mit dem Bike nach Willingen , das sollte reichen



... ich fahre auch mit dem Bike nach Willingen!!! 
... mit dem Bike im Kofferraum!!! 

Was ein offizielles Verkaufsverbot auf Messen angeht, so bin ich eh etwas irritiert. Auf der Intermodellbau in Dortmund ist es beispielsweise ganz normal, das die Hersteller und Händler verkaufen. Da kannste bei den meisten sogar mit EC bezahlen.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie, an einem Tag hin und zurück, oder schläfst du da unter ner Brücke
> 
> Gibts denn da ne spannende Strecke hin? Ist dann doch nur Strasse oder?



neee... Angelo fährt hin, dann den Berg rauf, den Downhill runter und dann mit dem Krankenwagen nach Hause


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

man kann es bestimmt auch schaffen dass man geflogen wird.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

@Slang... ich fahr mit dem MTB hin allerdings Straße und dann mit Volker(den kennst du noch?!) im Auto wieder zurück.

@Waldi... ich sag doch... du kannst da an bestimmten Ständen Teile kööfen aber eben nicht an allen.
Bei Tune zb nicht... die Stellen nur aus.. 
mfg


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> neee... Angelo fährt hin, dann den Berg rauf, den Downhill runter und dann mit dem Krankenwagen nach Hause



Na Hauptsache die Sanis sind dann bereit, auch sein Bike mit in den Krankenwagen zu nehmen, sonst stirbt er nicht an den Verletzungen , sondern vor Angst um die Plastikant-Kiste. 



> @Waldi... ich sag doch... du kannst da an bestimmten Ständen Teile kööfen aber eben nicht an allen.
> Bei Tune zb nicht... die Stellen nur aus..


Der käuft doch eh nur Hope


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache die Sanis sind dann bereit, auch sein Bike mit in den Krankenwagen zu nehmen, sonst stirbt er nicht an den Verletzungen , sondern vor Angst um die Plastikant-Kiste.



Für das Bike braucht er dann nur noch nen gelben Sack 


AAANNNGGGEELLLOOO.... Wo bist du???????


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> neee... Angelo fährt hin, dann den Berg rauf, den Downhill runter und dann mit dem Krankenwagen nach Hause



na wenigsten komm ich den Berg hoch.....


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache die Sanis sind dann bereit, auch sein Bike mit in den Krankenwagen zu nehmen, sonst stirbt er nicht an den Verletzungen , sondern vor Angst um die Plastikant-Kiste.
> 
> 
> Der käuft doch eh nur *Hope*



Du meinst er hopt das er da was kaufen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Für das Bike braucht er dann nur noch nen gelben Sack
> 
> 
> AAANNNGGGEELLLOOO.... Wo bist du???????



Wiesoo.. den Berg RUNTER wollt ich mit deinem fahren.! Hatte ich dir letztens aber noh erzählt und du hast ja gesagt. Weißt du wohl schon wieder nichts mehr von.... ich sag ja. GEH DAMIT MAL ZUM ARTZT


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Für das Bike braucht er dann nur noch nen gelben Sack



Herrlich 
Bei einem Job hatten wir nen China-Imbiss in der Nähe. Da hieß es dann zur Mittagspause öfters: " Ich nehm was , vom gelben Sack"


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache die Sanis sind dann bereit, *auch sein Bike mit in den Krankenwagen zu nehmen*, sonst stirbt er nicht an den Verletzungen , sondern vor Angst um die Plastikant-Kiste.
> 
> 
> Der käuft doch eh nur Hope



neee brauchen die nicht mit rein nehmen. Hab ich schon mal gesehen in Willingen. Die haben extra Dachträger.. richtig geile Dinger sind das , so Blau beleuchtet damit man das Bike auch richtig gut sieht.....


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wiesoo.. den Berg RUNTER wollt ich mit deinem fahren.! Hatte ich dir letztens aber noh erzählt und du hast ja gesagt. Weißt du wohl schon wieder nichts mehr von.... ich sag ja. GEH DAMIT MAL ZUM ARTZT







Meinst du das Gespräch während der Urindusche und dem Trickottausch???

Ne, weiss ich nix von. Da hatte ich Wasser im Ohr.


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Meinst du das Gespräch während der Urindusche und dem Trickottausch???
> 
> Ne, weiss ich nix von. Da hatte ich Wasser im Ohr.



Ob das wirklich Wasser war


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

neee war kein Wasser ... ich hatte noch meine Zunge in seinem Ohr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> neee war kein Wasser ... ich hatte noch meine Zunge in seinem Ohr..



ARRGGGHHHH 

ICH KRIEG DIESE BILDER NICHT MEHR AUS DEM KOPF!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

kannste ja ne nacht drüber schlafen. morgen sind sie bestimmt weg.


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ARRGGGHHHH
> 
> ICH KRIEG DIESE BILDER NICHT MEHR AUS DEM KOPF!!!!!



Und ich will sie mir gar nicht erst vorstellen, also Schluß jetzt mit diesen Ferkeleien


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

was habt ihr....... mennooo......

Ich mein... wenn man sich doch gut versteht..ich fand es jetzt nicht sooo schlimm.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ARRGGGHHHH
> 
> ICH KRIEG DIESE BILDER NICHT MEHR AUS DEM KOPF!!!!!



Strafe MUß sein..


----------



## BariSardo (14. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ....
> Wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit dem Verkauf von Parts aus?
> Offiziell darf ja auf Messen nicht verkauft werden. Vielleicht
> kann mir ja einer nen paar Hersteller per PN nennen, die ohne
> weiteres auch Parts verkaufen.


 
Gute Chanchen sind am letzten Tag (Sonntag Nachmittag) - da kann man schon mal ein "Schnäppchen" machen


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2011)

Achso, in Willingen bin ich auch mindestens einen Tag.

Ist jemand von euch beim Dirtmasters in Winterberg?


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Nix da ihr Säcke!!! 

... Hope steht zwar auf meiner Liste ganz oben, aber dicht gefolgt von Herstellern wie Tune, Syncros, Syntace, Chris King, Thule, Fox, Ibis und Niner.

Mit anderen Worten, ... erst will ich bei Thule nen Fahrradträger kaufen, dann nen Ibis Mojo HD, nen Niner RIP und zu guter letzt nen Sack voller Parts.


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Dirtmasters weiß ich jetzt noch nicht, 
aber für Willingen könnte man ja über nen paar Fahrgemeinschaften diskutieren, also per Auto, Gooni ist da raus
Und vielleicht auch so ein kleines Forumstreffen der OWLer da vor Ort. Da darf Gooni wieder kommen, wenn er denn nicht so nach Schweiß stinkt 
Überlegen tu ich zB. den Samstag.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Dirtmasters weiß ich jetzt noch nicht,
> aber für Willingen könnte man ja über nen paar Fahrgemeinschaften diskutieren, also per Auto, Gooni ist da raus
> Und vielleicht auch so ein kleines Forumstreffen der OWLer da vor Ort. Da darf Gooni wieder kommen, wenn er denn nicht so nach Schweiß stinkt
> Überlegen tu ich zB. den Samstag.



ich tu Sonntag da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. Mai 2011)

gegen den schweiss-geruch hat er doch die urinflaschen dabei


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich find beim Contest Eurovision Slowenien am besten.... ich hör zwar nix aber egal. ich SEHE.


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Sonntag ginge auch, 
2 Voraussetzungen:
Gooni kommt ohne Urinpullen und kurz vorm Treffen wird er mit nem Kärcher abgesprüht.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ...und kurz vorm Treffen wird er mit nem Kärcher abgesprüht.



Das mache ich dann 


Wie viel Bar gehen max mit nem guten Kärcher???


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich find beim Contest Eurovision Slowenien am besten.... ich hör zwar nix aber egal. ich SEHE.



Naja, ich kann unsere Lena zwar nicht so besonders leiden, aber rein optisch ist die klasse! Praktisch das Hope-Teil unter den Teilnehmern. 

Also was Willingen angeht, so tendiere ich momentan auch zu Sonntag, da Montag ja Feiertag ist. Allerdings würde ich dann wohl an einer der Milka-Genusstouren teilnehmen und anschließend die Stände besuchen (oder umgekehrt).
... nehme auch nen Erfrischungstuch mit, um mir den Kärcher zu ersparen.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich find beim Contest Eurovision Slowenien am besten.... ich hör zwar nix aber egal. ich SEHE.



Die Spanierin die gerade singt ist auch nicht schlecht...

...mega lange Beine und sicher tierisch Feuer im Arsch


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das mache ich dann
> 
> 
> Wie viel Bar gehen max mit nem guten Kärcher???



Da stehen sicher auch Feuerwehrwagen mit nem ordentlichen C-Rohr


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann unsere Lena zwar nicht so besonders leiden, aber rein optisch ist die klasse! Praktisch das Hope-Teil unter den Teilnehmern.



Neeee... Lena hat richtig abgenommen und gehört daher eher in die Leichtbau Liga.

Das Schmolke Teil unter den Teilnehmern


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Da ist was dran, Sumsemann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Da ist was dran,
> Sumsemann!



Oh, es wird wieder lyrisch


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Oh, es wird wieder lyrisch



Wollte gerade sagen, wir gehören ja auch zur CC-Fraktion. Bei uns geht's vorwiegend bergauf, ... beim Biken und beim Niveau!!!  Aber Sumsemann fährt ja auch mehr abwärtsorientiert, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Die Spanierin die gerade singt ist auch nicht schlecht...
> 
> ...mega lange Beine und sicher tierisch Feuer im Arsch



Ich guck jetzt Spring Break auf Vox.... da is mehr für mich dabei... wegen gucken mitte Augen.
bis Morgen..... so. JETZT könnt ihr so RICHTIG über mich herziehen aber da macht ihr ja eh......


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Aber Sumsemann fährt ja auch mehr abwärtsorientiert, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.



Ich fahr beides... Abwärts nur etwas schneller


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich fahr beides... Abwärts nur etwas schneller



Stimmt! ... da kann Gooni ja auch ein Lied von singen.


----------



## gooni11 (15. Mai 2011)

Moin Männers
*ICH HAB WAS NEUES......*fast... *in ganz naher Zukunft.*..
Ich sach euch was....... heut war ein harter Tag....
ich hab nie so viel nachgedacht und telefoniert wie heute .. echt nicht.
Zwischendurch bin ich ne Runde MTB Straße gefahren um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen ,aber es hat nix genutzt... nassen Arsch hab ich bekommen ... gehagelt und geregnet hats wie aus Kübeln.. zwar nur 5 min aber das hat gereicht. Ich war stinkig !!
aber kaum zu haus fing es wieder an
........_mach ich es oder nicht..... ich will es schon so lange........ JETZT ist die Chance..........._
Am Ende des Tages hab ich mir einen Traum erfüllt...........
Was es ist?.........

Sag ich nich................. NOCH NICHT  .... außer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

Oh oh oh jetzt wirds kriminell.
Hat da jemand einen neuen full-carbon-rahmen erworben?
ein lrs-carbon-laufrad?

oder doch gleich ein neues bike? o.o


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2011)

Oh oh oh jetzt wirds kriminell.
Hat da jemand einen neuen full-carbon-rahmen erworben?
ein lrs-carbon-laufrad?

oder doch gleich ein neues bike? o.o


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Oh oh oh jetzt wirds kriminell.
> Hat da jemand einen neuen full-carbon-rahmen erworben?
> ein lrs-carbon-laufrad?
> 
> oder doch gleich ein neues bike? o.o



Hab ich doch eh schon....


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Oh oh oh jetzt wirds kriminell.



So richtig kriminell wird's, wenn er anfängt das Spielzeug seiner Tochter zu verramschen, nur um sein Hobby zu finanzieren! 

Ich tippe ja darauf, das er sich nun doch so nen gefütterten Sattelüberzug für seine Carbonschale gegönnt hat, im Leopardenlook natürlich!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss es... ich weiss es...


Ich sag nur: @Jens... 

Aber was von den drei Sachen... das sag ich nicht.

Aber das was es ist, ist richtig GEIL!!!


...nur sollte das Teil jemals eine Macke abbekommen... oh, oh... dann will ich nicht in Angelos Nähe sein


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, dann kann es nur nen LRS Tune Dreckschleuder sein oder nen Speci Fully-Rahmen!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

ok Leute, ich nehme Wettangebote entgegen.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Carbon-LRS.








Und wenn das stimmt fahren wir mit Gooni die Tage mal wieder den Sandweg bei Berlebeck!!!  

*duckundweg*


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

also ganz ehrlich, wenn es sich um einen tune dreckschleuder lrs handelt, dann packe ich mir nur an den kopf!

beim speci rahmen sehe ich da schon mehr sinn.


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

Oh, oh.... Angelo und "Sinn"???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

... jetz mach endlich GOONI!!! Rück mit der Sprache raus!!!

Ich kann mich sonst nicht richtig auf die Arbeit konzentrieren! ... habe eben schon meine Kollegin "Dreckschleuder" genannt und meinen Kollegen "Geiles Teil"!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

wenn gleich jemand daher kommt und dich "starkes stück" nett, dann hast du da bestimmt auch nichts gegen.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Je nachdem wie die Kollegin aussieht, solltest Du vielleicht lieber sie als Geiles Teil bezeichnen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn gleich jemand daher kommt und dich "starkes stück" nett, dann hast du da bestimmt auch nichts gegen.



Das höre ich schon täglich von meiner Freundin!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

bilder?

von der kollegin natürlich!
nicht dass hier noch jemand auf falsche gedanken kommt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie die Kollegin aussieht, solltest Du vielleicht lieber sie als Geiles Teil bezeichnen!



Hmmm?! ... tendiere dann doch eher zur Dreckschleuder! 

@ k_star

Nene, sowas kommt eher von Gooni oder Sumsemann. Würde dann eh nen Panorama werden.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Würde dann eh nen Panorama werden.



Dann lass mal lieber, hab grade gefrühstückt!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bilder?
> 
> von der kollegin natürlich!
> nicht dass hier noch jemand auf falsche gedanken kommt.



Jaaaa, aber bitte nackt...

...sofern sie ein geiles Teil, oder Stück, oder Drecksau....


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

weniger (klamotten) muss nicht immer mehr sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube Gooni hat einen neuen Rahmen erstanden. Irgendetwas aus Carbon, irgendetwas mit 120mm und irgendetwas leichtes, teurers.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

@sumsemann

steht dein rad noch an seinem platz?


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Ich versuch schon die ganze Zeit mich zu erinnern ob er Donnerstag irgendwas gesagt hat....

Aber ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

Wir driften zu sehr vom Thema ab! Arbeite zwar in einem großen Kosmetikkonzern, ABER das heißt nicht, das hier nur heiße Kolleginnen herum laufen. Dachte ich damals auch wo ich mich beworben hatte, wurde aber schnell einen besseren belehrt. 

Jetzt gehts aber um GOONI !!!

Los jetzt, Butter bei die Fische!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> @sumsemann
> 
> steht dein rad noch an seinem platz?



Worauf du einen lassen kannst!!!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

Bitte klick mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> *ICH HAB WAS NEUES......*fast... *in ganz naher Zukunft.*..
> Ich sach euch was....... heut war ein harter Tag....
> ich hab nie so viel nachgedacht und telefoniert wie heute .. echt nicht.
> ...



Das gibt´s doch nicht!!! Jetzt geht mir das mit Gooni´s Neuanschaffung einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Bin die ganze Zeit dabei zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. 

Aufgrund der Aussage "... in ganz naher Zukunft" und der Tatsasche, das er noch nicht geantwortet hat, gehe ich davon aus das er jetzt gerade sabbernd vor seinem neuen Schmuckstück steht! Aber der Ar... lässt uns ja schön warten. 
Wenn ich die letzten Wochen mal revue passieren lasse, dann war eigentlich nur die Rede von nem Speci-Fully, nem Tune LRS und evtl. noch der Clavicula-Kurbel, die ihm damals zu teuer war. 
Meine Tendenz geht aber nun ganz klar in Richtung Fully-Rahmen (oder nen Komplettbike, Finanzierung machts möglich). 

Ich würde dem Sack aber auch zutrauen das er uns am Ende nur nen neuen Flaschenhalter präsentiert!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

kurbel sollte eigentlich eine neue xtr werden. 
die alte hole ich gleich von der post.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Die neue XTR ist schon im Keller. Vielleicht doch ne Carbon-Kurbel gefunden?
Oder bei BOC stand wieder ein Schnäppchen im Lager...


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

Also...

ich darf es ja nicht verraten, aber es ist schon was richtig geiles 

Bin auch ein wenig schuld daran, da ich es ihm gezeigt bzw drauf hingeiesen habe.

Sabbernd davor steht er nicht, da es noch in Süddeutschland ist.

Finanzieren musste er es meines Wissens auch nicht!

Aber, das hat er mir nach dem Kauf geschickt:


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Dann ist es nicht die neue Arbeitsplatte inkl. Spüle.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

gibts irgendwelche titanschweißer in süddeutschland?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Dann ist es nicht die neue Arbeitsplatte inkl. Spüle.



laut fb wird die grade montiert.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Im Süden?
Dann ist es vermutlich der Knaller hier.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Mai 2011)

Jau, nen Bulls-Fully! 

Hat denn jemand den Ebay-Namen von Gooni? Vielleicht kann man über den etwas heraus bekommen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2011)

Stalked mal bitte im Stammtisch weiter .. Hier sieht mann dann sofort an der Benachtichtigung das Gooni gepostet hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Stalked mal bitte im Stammtisch weiter .. Hier  sieht mann dann sofort an der Benachtichtigung das Gooni gepostet hat!



Also bitte, ja. Wir stalken doch nicht. Wir sind nur sooooo ungeduldig!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

@Jens, sei doch so gut und schieb mal die ganze Diskussion um Goonies ... in den Stammtisch.

Das soll ja eigentlich nen Bildertread sein und diese Discussion wird nicht auseinander gerissen wenn jetzt im Stammtisch weiter diskutiert wird.


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

Moin Männers......
Ich würd euch GERN sagen ... ECHT
aber am Ende wird nix draus und dann heißt es jaja... der Gooni wollt uns alle nur verarschen
aber DAS HIER.....





> Ich würde dem Sack aber auch zutrauen das er uns am Ende nur nen neuen Flaschenhalter präsentiert!


war schon nicht sooo schlecht...

Ich hab auf jeden Fall gad schon überweisen per BLITZÜBERWEISUNG und das Geld ist schon beim Empfänger auf dem Konto... hat 10 min gedauert und 10 Euro gekostet....
Na ja.... eigentlich ist auch gar nichts soooo dolles , wollt euch nur nen bissel ärgern...

Also auf jeden Fall hab ich heut mal grad ne neue Arbeitsplatte in unsere Küche gehämmert und das beste daran ist.....
incl Graphitspüle.... also quasi Carbonspüle....


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

Och Angelo... Sags doch ruhig oder besser poste einfach das Bild, welches du mir schon 1000x auf mein Handy geschickt hast


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

welches meinst du........das 




oder das....?


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Und am Ende wird es eine gusseiserne Sattelklemme, damit das Dingen endlich hält!


----------



## slang (16. Mai 2011)

Wie? nen Harttail? Du hast doch eins.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

ok, marke habe ich.

modell finde ich auch noch heraus. ist jedenfalls kein aktuelles, da die aktuellen alle eine pm-bremsaufnahme haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

specialized s-works stumpjumper ht modell 2010

auktion habe ich auch gefunden.


so, jetzt kannste bilder reinstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie? nen Harttail? Du hast doch eins.



jaaaa das stimmt schon aber...
Kennt das jemand von euch.....
Ich hab schon so oft gedacht... man.... das wär was!
Aber unbezahlbar für mich..... und das über Jahre!
Nun hat es sich irgendwie ergeben..... wie gesagt hab ich lange drüber nachgedacht und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen. Jetzt oder Nie....!

Und es gibt halt Sachen oder Wünsche die einen nie in Ruhe lassen wenn man sich nicht irgendwann dazu durchringt und sagt......
JETZT REICHTS..! DEN NEHM ICH UND BASTA.........

Ich glaub ich werd ihn NIE MEHR verlassen..... wir sind auf ewig vereint...





ich weiß Jens... falscher Thread aber ich wollte das jetzt nicht auseinanderplücken


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ...da die aktuellen alle eine pm-bremsaufnahme haben.



Falsch...

Das ist mein Framekit und das hat hinten auch ne IS Bremsaufnahme


Stumpjumper FSR Framekit 2011


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> specialized s-works stumpjumper ht modell 2010



Davor hab ich respekt....... schon mal an Wetten das gedacht?!


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Falsch...
> 
> Das ist mein Framekit und das hat hinten auch ne IS Bremsaufnahme
> 
> ...



Nee er hat schon bissel Recht... der 2011 er Stumpjumper S-Works HT hat Pm aufnahme am Rahmen.. das Fully vielleicht nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Falsch...
> 
> Das ist mein Framekit und das hat hinten auch ne IS Bremsaufnahme
> 
> ...



die aktuellen hardtails haben alle eine pm-aufnahme!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

Ein HT ist auch das Richtige für Angelo!!!

Wer ein paar mal mit ihm gefahren ist, der weiss warum...


...nen Crosser würd eigentlich reichen 


Aber er ist nun mal so, bzw er fährt nunmal so. Ein Fully währ da eigentlich echt overkill.

Für ihn ist das Ding einfach TOP 

Nochmals GLÜCKWUNSCH Angelo... Willkommen im Club der S-Works Fahrer...

Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das Teil auch Mi schon da ist.





Wenn du es aufgebaut hast, darf ich es denn dann mal auf meinen liblings Trails mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (16. Mai 2011)

@K-Star hatte das mit dem "Hardtail" nicht gelesen....

Dachte du meintest alle Rahmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @K-Star hatte das mit dem "Hardtail" nicht gelesen....
> 
> Dachte du meintest alle Rahmen.



nee, auf dem bild ist ja ein harter hinterbau zu sehen.
die fullies habe ich mir gar nicht angeguckt.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Und was passiert jetzt mit dem Holländer?
Löcher reinbohren und zurückschicken?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2011)

der steht doch schon im leichtbau-verkäufe-thread.


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2011)

Ah, okay. Hatte nicht gleich überall nachgeschaut.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Mai 2011)

Der ist aber Chic


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2011)

ich stell es hier auch kurz rein...Moment.Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier Interesse......


----------



## RolfK (17. Mai 2011)

Ein Ausnahme noch 



Sumsemann schrieb:


> Blumen  ...als wenn man da mit bei Frauen was reissen kann???
> 
> Ich hab meiner Frau jetzt als ich mir die neuen Pedalen bestellt habe ne Goldkette bestellt!!!!
> 
> *Aber der Wille war da!!!!* ...und das ist es doch was zählt




Soo und nicht anders kenn ich das


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ein Ausnahme noch









Und der kleine Rolf geht jetzt auf die stille Treppe!


----------



## RolfK (17. Mai 2011)

Boah - wie früher im Kindergarten  - menno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (17. Mai 2011)

Servus, sind hier leute die rund um Melle im Wald unterwegs sind? 
Gibt es regelmäßige treffen? 

Gruß PeterTheo


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Im meinem Leben ist mir immer aufgefallen das Frauen Arsc..löcher zum Mann brauchen und da geb ich mir doch allergrößte Mühe das auch zu erfüllen.



Jep!!! Ums so mehr eun Mann ein Arsc...loch ist um so eher halten Frauen ihres uns hin...


Jetzt aber... duck und weg!!!!


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep!!! Ums so mehr eun Mann ein Arsc...loch ist um so eher halten Frauen ihres uns hin...
> 
> 
> Jetzt aber... duck und weg!!!!



Du Arsch.....


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Du Arsch.....



ja... aber ein knackiger


----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo @ all,
ich habe gerade von einem jungen, aufgeschlossenem Sonntagswanderer (der überhaupt nichts gegen Biker hat) erfahren, wie es teilweise zwischen Lutersche Egge  Wilder Schmied im Wiehengebirge abgeht. 

*Aus Fußgänger Sicht*: Die meisten Biker sind freundlich und rücksichtsvoll! Doch ein Wanderer kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum eine Horde von 4 Bikern mit 40  45 km/h an ihm so schnell vorbei rauschen muss, dass er Mühe hat seinen Hund zu sich zu ziehen, ohne das über die Leine gefahren wird. Das ist Stress pur für Erholungssuchende! 
Einen Bikerunfall hat es auch schon gegeben. Allerdings zum Glück *noch* nicht mit Wanderern, sondern mehr aus Selbstüberschätzung. 

*Hmmm*: Was werden erst die älteren unter den Wanderern denken und fühlen. Einige empfinden es schon als Belästigung, immer an die Seite springen zu müssen. Verständlich  oder? 
Ich meine es sollte nicht so weit kommen, das Behörden einschreiten müssen und auch noch in der Natur Verkehrsregeln eingeführt werden. 
*Also appelliere ich an alle Biker*: Nehmt bitte etwas Rücksicht auf Wanderer, da sie es nicht einschätzen können, wie geil es ist mit Speed über Trails und Wege zu jagen.
Besonders auf hochfrequentierten Wegen wie den Kammweg zum Wilden Schmied und zum Kaiser sollten wir Biker den Wanderern Respekt erweisen, dann können wir auch Respekt erwarten!!!!
Jeder sollte sich einmal die DIMB Trailrules durchlesen und mal drüber nachdenken. 
FAIR ON TRAILS bei: dimb.de
Es gibt noch genügend Nebenwege, auf denen man es an Sonntagen so richtig krachen lassen kann. Biker mit Verstand sollten sich auch mal einen übermütigen Kollegen unterwegs zur Seite nehmen und im klar machen, das es nur zum Nachteil ist, wenn unser Image negativ rüberkommt. Denn wir wollen unsere Freiheit genießen  oder? Natürlich gibt es da auch noch die "militanten Wanderer", die uns hassen und mit denen man gar nicht reden kann. Hab ich auch schon erlebt
Ich will hiermit nicht den Oberlehrer spielen, sondern nur mal einen Denkanstoß geben und hoffe das es auch von den Bikern gelesen wird, die hier nur mitlesen. Schließlich will ich am Wilden Schmied auch noch mein Weizen trinken können, ohne von Wanderern belästigt zu werden 

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Pit


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

Wer an einem Sonntag die Hauptwanderwege nutzt ist eh selber Schuld. 
Da ist man ja mehr mit Fußgänger-Slalom beschäftigt als in Ruhe biken zu können.


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die Regen-Biker (gooni kann sich also wieder hinlegen )

Was tut Ihr bei Regen gegen einen nassen Kopf?
Kapuze über/unter den Helm?
Regenhaube auf den Helm?
Nüscht?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

Nüschts, oder den Fullface auf und fürs Bergaufgehampel Kapuze oder Helm locker oben drauf


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

auch nüscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

ja Kris,
der ist selber Schuld, aber wer es dennoch macht, sollte wenigstens Rücksicht nehmen. 
Aber warscheinlich erreiche ich hier eh nicht die richtigen Biker, die ich erreichen will.


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

Forest-Pitt schrieb:


> ja Kris,
> der ist selber Schuld, aber wer es dennoch macht, sollte wenigstens Rücksicht nehmen.



Stimmt, und manchmal lässt es sich auch nicht vermeiden, egal wie viel Mühe man sich bei der Streckenauswahl macht.



Forest-Pitt schrieb:


> Aber warscheinlich erreiche ich hier eh nicht die richtigen Biker, die ich erreichen will.



Also in mir erreichst Du auf jeden Fall keinen Pistenrowdy der Wanderer über den Haufen fährt. Ich kenne halt beide Seiten...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

Ebenso!
Da müsstest du dich warscheinlich eher an die Trails stellen und warten bis besagte Rowdys runterkommen ....


----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

ja Euch kenn ich ja. Dachte halt nur ich schreibs mal und vllt kommt ja was an.
Rumsteh'n will ich ja auch nicht. treff auch schon so genug Biker im Wald. 
Wir sollten uns mal verabreden und da die Trails rocken. In der Woche aber -


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Regen-Biker (gooni kann sich also wieder hinlegen )
> 
> Was tut Ihr bei Regen gegen einen nassen Kopf?
> Kapuze über/unter den Helm?
> ...



Auch nichts, wenns sehr frisch ist vielleicht nen Buff unterm Helm. 
Ich bräuchte eher ne neue Regenjacke, das Fleece-jäckchen was ich gestern drunter hatte, wog nach der Tour ungefähr das dreifache


----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

Wenns nur leicht regnet hab ich nur Regenjacke und nichts unterm Helm, da ich genügend Haare habe. Wenns aber schüttet, dann kann ich die Kaputze von der Regenjacke auch über den Helm ziehen. Dann hat der Kopf noch Luft durch den Helm und man schwitzt nicht so, als wenn die Kaputze unter dem Helm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (17. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Regen-Biker (gooni kann sich also wieder hinlegen )
> 
> Was tut Ihr bei Regen gegen einen nassen Kopf?
> Kapuze über/unter den Helm?
> ...



Im Winter hab ich die Spakkomütze unterm Helm, die ist Windstopper. Im Sommer trage ich mein lichtes Haupthaar offen unterm Helm im Regen.

Auf der Seite der Süntelbiker hab ich mal Bilder gesehen, von Leuten, die sich eine Einwegduschhaube (die Dinger die´s in Hotels gibt) über ihren Helm gezogen hatten - 100% wasserdicht, 0% atmungsaktiv 

P.S.: Für den Weg zur Arbeit habe ich mir mal so einen Helmüberzug von Gore  in der Bucht geschossen, der passt aber nicht auf jeden Helm, vor allem nicht auf solche mit Visor und sieht nebenbei voll panne aus.


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

@Sumsemann  Mach doch mal ein Bild vom ganzen Bike mir der neuen Kette. Würd mich interessieren wie die Farbe dann wirkt. Sonst hast Du ja mehr Rot dran...
Da würde dann die hier passen...


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Regen-Biker (gooni kann sich also wieder hinlegen )
> 
> Was tut Ihr bei Regen gegen einen nassen Kopf?
> Kapuze über/unter den Helm?
> ...


Pass auf ja...... duuuu...... SCHUFT....
Kauf dir so etwas... passt zu dir...weil auch geung Platz für die ganzen Haare...


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

Nee lass mal. Hab doch grade erst nen neuen Helm gekauft.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @Sumsemann  Mach doch mal ein Bild vom ganzen Bike mir der neuen Kette. Würd mich interessieren wie die Farbe dann wirkt. Sonst hast Du ja mehr Rot dran...
> Da würde dann die hier passen...




...hier mal grad mit dem iPhone auf die Schnelle:








Sorry für die sch... Qualität


----------



## vogel23 (17. Mai 2011)

Sach mal, warum steht dein Rad eigentlich immer auf dem Flokati?
Und wat sacht eigentlich deine Frau dazu?


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Und wat sacht eigentlich deine Frau dazu?



Die liegt, ganz praktisch, auf der anderen Hälfte. Braucht sich der Sumsemann nur umdrehen!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

ich hätte jetzt gesagt er tobt sich aus während sie beim einkaufen ist.


falls ihr am samstag etwas rennsport erleben wollt, kommt doch nach höxter.

http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite145.html


----------



## vogel23 (17. Mai 2011)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, stellt ihr eure Räder regelmäßig verkehrt herum ab? Also aufm Kopf, wegen der Gabel


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage, stellt ihr eure Räder regelmäßig verkehrt herum ab? Also aufm Kopf, wegen der Gabel



Also..... ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das du eine vernünftige Antwort auf die Frage erwartest was allerdings bei unserem Humor hier nicht ganz so einfach ist.
Auch weiß ich warum du Fragst denke ich.....

Antwort 1..... mein Rad steht oft auf dem Kopf bzw wirbelt durch die Gegend da ich mich ständig auf die Schnauze lege.....das reicht , ich brauch es also nicht ständig auf den Kopf zu stellen.
das war die witzige

Antwort 2 die ernste.... also du willst damit erreichen daß das Öl in der Gabel in die mit Öl getränkten Schaumstoffringe unter den Abstreifern läuft.
Da reicht es wenn du das Rad hin und wieder beim Putzen oder so mal 10 min auf den Kopf stellst um die Räder auszubauen zb.
Du musst nicht jede Nacht aufstehen und dein Fahrrad drehen und wenden so wie Sumsemann und Kris das machen..
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (17. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...hier mal grad mit dem iPhone auf die Schnelle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh, frisch geputzt.
Oder hast Du noch nen zweites Bike fürs Wohnzimmer ?


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2011)

Also ich stelle meins grundsätzlich nicht auf den Kopf. 
Erstens ist es viel zu schwer um es alleine umzudrehen
und zweitens kann ich dann die Schriftzüge nicht mehr
lesen. 

Neeeeee, im Ernst! Ich habe meine Bikes noch nie umgedreht,
außer zum Putzen.


----------



## vogel23 (17. Mai 2011)

Ne ich hab nur gefragt, weil mir das bis vor kurzem gar nich so bekannt war! Aber mein Rad stell ich eh oft verkehrt herum innen keller, weil ich nach jedem saubermachen bzw. nach jeder fahrt auch durch nur eine einzige Pfütze Wasser ins Sattelrohr bekomme, was dann schön aufm Tretlager stehen Bleibt. Ergo: immer Sattel raus und umdrehen und trocknen lassen. is ziemlich nervig, aber wenn ein neues Tretlager rein kommt, bohrt mein Fahrrad - Dealer mir da nen Ablauf rein


----------



## kris. (17. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Du musst nicht jede Nacht aufstehen und dein Fahrrad drehen und wenden so wie Sumsemann und Kris das machen..



Verdammt!


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> oh, frisch geputzt.
> Oder hast Du noch nen zweites Bike fürs Wohnzimmer ?



Jep, am Sa bin ich 2x in Regen gekommen. Das Bike war total verschlammt... Ich sah aus wie Sau und dreckig war ich auch 





vogel23 schrieb:


> Sach mal, warum steht dein Rad eigentlich immer auf dem Flokati?



Weil der Waldboden farbig ist... Extra passend fürs Bike gekauft damit es sich auch im Wohnzimmer wohlfühlt.





vogel23 schrieb:


> Und wat sacht eigentlich deine Frau dazu?




Nix... Die hat nix zu sagen 
Das hat sich übrigens in tausenden von Jahren bewährt und ich halte daher nix von so ner emanzipazions schei...
Bewährtes soll man nicht in Frage stellen 




gooni11 schrieb:


> Du musst nicht jede Nacht aufstehen und dein Fahrrad drehen und wenden so wie Sumsemann und Kris das machen..
> mfg




Doch!!! und ich verspreche dir deine Gabel kriegt eine Performance die ihres gleichen sucht!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Antwort 1..... mein Rad steht oft auf dem Kopf bzw wirbelt durch die Gegend *da ich mich ständig auf die Schnauze lege*.....das reicht , ich brauch es also nicht ständig auf den Kopf zu stellen.
> das war die witzige



Triff auch am ehesten auf mich zu 

Edit sagt:

Also ich gehe ja wohl davon aus das der Sumse noch ein 2 Bike fürs Wohnzimmer hat.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Antwort 1..... mein Rad steht oft auf dem Kopf bzw wirbelt durch die Gegend da ich mich ständig auf die Schnauze lege.....das reicht , ich brauch es also nicht ständig auf den Kopf zu stellen.
> *das war die witzige*



VOLL witzig - gooni ... Ich hab schon blaue Oberschenkel vom Lachen   

Hihihi - chucki_bo - Hihihihi  

*schonwegsein*


----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

ja gooni --- hast echt einen spitzen Humor........ lach mich hier auch schon wech....


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/196264/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

Hier haben einige ja wohl echt nen Hau, oder sollten zumindest mal den Plural davon bekommen 
Einer fährt mit ner Nappalederkette, 
dann einer mit nen titan-nitrit beschichteten Sattel, 
noch einer will seinen Kunstoffrahmen heiraten und schwört ihm die ewige Treue  (zumindest bis das 17g leichtere Nachfolgemodell auf dem Markt ist)

Ketten sind Verschleißteile,
Sättel fürn Arsch,
und Plastik kommt innen gelben Sack!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

So ist das eben wenn man in seinem Hobby voll und ganz aufgeht


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hier haben einige ja wohl echt nen Hau, oder sollten zumindest mal den Plural davon bekommen
> Einer fährt mit ner Nappalederkette,
> dann einer mit nen titan-nitrit beschichteten Sattel,
> noch einer will seinen Kunstoffrahmen heiraten und schwört ihm die ewige Treue  (zumindest bis das 17g leichtere Nachfolgemodell auf dem Markt ist)
> ...



endlich


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2011)

@ Jens

Kannste nicht für Gooni, Sumsemann und meine Wenigkeit nen "Poser"-Unterforum anlegen?!?  ... ich fühle mich langsam diskriminiert! 
Wir sind einfach nur BIKE-ENTHUSIASTEN mit zu viel Kohle!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

dürfte ich da bitte auch mit rein?


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Jens
> 
> Kannste nicht für Gooni, Sumsemann und meine Wenigkeit nen "Poser"-Unterforum anlegen?!?



Jens, mach das, aber schön einzäunen. Nicht das die Ableger kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

Ohne uns währ es doch langweilig hier und hier währ nicht mal halb so viel los


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

ich leiste dann mal aufklärungsarbeit!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterchens_Mondfahrt#Die_Geschichte_der_Sumsemanns


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

> Ohne uns währ es doch langweilig hier und hier währ nicht mal halb so viel los


Argh...
geh schlafen, du mußt morgen deines Amtes walten


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Argh...
> geh schlafen, du mußt morgen deines Amtes walten



Werd doch mal bitte nicht gleich so unentspannt, Stephan...


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

Ich schreib mich mit f, 
bin aber ganz locker


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

wie kommt eigentlich der spitzname milchmädchen zustande?


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

und ich hab nie behauptet das ich zurechnungsfähig bin!

ich bin doof ....... 

Aber morgen kriech ich mein Katton....


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

Meinst du generell oder in meinem Avatar?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

generell natürlich, oder schreibst du das freiwillig dahin?


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

äh..... wo gehts zum Poser Thraed...
ich möchte euch nur ungern weiter mit meinem Hobby belästigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> und ich hab nie behauptet das ich zurechnungsfähig bin!



Das wär ja auch höchstgradig anmaßend


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> generell natürlich, oder schreibst du das freiwillig dahin?



War freiwillig oder bist du gezwungen worden Mitglied zu sein? 

Ansonsten, ließ hier ein paar Seiten zurück, dann kommste drauf.


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> dürfte ich da bitte auch mit rein?



sach bloß keinem das du was neues hast..... das neue Teil ist nämlich auch fürn Arsch


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

omg, was hast du damit gemacht?


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

wie wird in Chemnitz eigentlich Tomate geschrieben... wenn ich Thea Nutnagel so zuhör glaub ich so... Tömatte


----------



## gooni11 (17. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> omg, was hast du damit gemacht?



nix..... wollte Slang nur auf dich hetzten...(hast ne PM)


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> wie wird in Chemnitz eigentlich Tomate geschrieben... wenn ich Thea Nutnagel so zuhör glaub ich so... Tömatte



"Dömadde"?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> "Dömadde"?!



Ui, ich merk schon Kris! Deine kommt ausm tiefsten Sachsen, oder? 
Ich hab da ja noch Glück "nur" ne Thüringerin zu Hause zu haben! 
... aber die mußte ja auch die ersten 3 Jahre jede Woche Hochdeutsch
pauken und am Wochenende nen Vokabeltest schreiben.


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Aus DD, aber das hört man so gut wie gar nicht. So richtig gesächselt hat sie wohl nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

Moin
hier mal was nettes.
Zwar kein MTB aber SUPER aufnahmen.........
http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=27832


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

Der Karton ist da.........


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Der Countdown läuft ...

Um Punkt 12.45 Uhr hat Gooni mit dem Aufbau begonnen.
Ich sitze schon mit Stopuhr, Popcorn und Cola vorm 
Rechner und warte. Mal sehen ob unser Schrauber-Papst
ne neue Fabelzeit hinlegt ... 

Nebenbei stöbere ich ein wenig nach Race Face-Kurbeln. 
... denn die gibts auch in GOLD!!!


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Ich verlange nach Zwischenstand-Fotos via FB! 

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Goldsuche!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch schon gefordert, aber der ist komplett OFF


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich sitze schon mit Stopuhr, Popcorn und Cola vorm Rechner und warte. Mal sehen ob unser Schrauber-Papst
> ne neue Fabelzeit hinlegt ...



Nächstes mal verlegen wir das auf ein Wochenende und setzten unseren Plan mit Grill und Bierkiste in die Tat um!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. Mai 2011)

Geile Idee, ich grille auch


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Genau! 

... Angelo schraubt und wir lassen es uns gut gehen.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> ... Angelo schraubt und wir lassen es uns gut gehen.



Angelo hat die Wette gewonnen ... Sag's ihnen ruhig 3std und 15 min !
Und am grillen bin ich auch.... Sogar grad schon ne runde gafahren
Und ich sag euch es fährt so wie es aussieht
Hier..... 8,65 kg feinstes Material,.......


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann löse ich mal meine Wette ein!!!

A N G E L O ist der schnellste, beste und kompetenteste Schrauber den ich kenne!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Mai 2011)

Ne Echte Schönheit!!!


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Top!


----------



## poekelz (18. Mai 2011)

*FETT!*

...die schwarz rote Göttin


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Mai 2011)

Tja Angelo... Qualität verpflichtet!!!

Daher sind diese Laufräder nun absolute Pflicht!!!







Das ist die Race Version (ich selbst habe ja die Trail Version)

Habe die Race bei Sattelfest auch schon selbst gewogen: Incl Felgenband wiegen beide Laufräder zusammen 1228gr 

Damit dürftest du du dann auch locker unter 8,5 kg liegen


Edit: Ach ja, das Bike ist echt TOP geworden. Ist ein wunderschöner Rahmen... Deshalb hatte ich ihn dir ja auch empfohlen


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Mai 2011)

...und hier noch der passende Sattel.

Soll ab Juni/Juli lieferbar sein (hab ich auch schon bestellt) und dürfte identisch leicht aber deutlich bequemer wie dein Sattel sein.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Uiuiui! Da muß Angelo seiner Frau wohl doch mal Blumen schenken,
sonst hängt der Haussegen schief! 

800 für nen hochwertigen LRS fände ich ok, aber 250 für nen Sattel ist ne Ansage!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (18. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> 800â¬ fÃ¼r nen hochwertigen LRS fÃ¤nde ich ok...



Ãhhmm... Der LRS kostet 1500,-- Euro  (sind CarbonlaufrÃ¤der)


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ähhmm... Der LRS kostet 1500,-- Euro  (sind Carbonlaufräder)



Ähhhhh, ok!!! ... dachte das wäre der hier:

http://www.bike24.net/p16901.html


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Mai 2011)

und wenn Angelo schon den Stress seines Lebens mit Marina bekommt, dann kann er ihr auch noch dieses unterbreiten:







Dann noch nen Syntace F99, einen leichten Carbon Flatbar, ne KMC 10SL, div Alu und Titanschrauben

...und wir dürften ganz nahe d an der 8kg Marke liegen

>und das ist mal echt ne Ansage!!!


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und wie fährt sich der Yeti?
> 
> Also ich vermisse mein HT gar nicht mehr, seitdem ich nen Fully habe.



Tja, was soll ich sagen...
Die Geometrie ist total genial. Sehr Beschleunigungsfreudig trotz des fast 2-Kilo-LRS, ruhiger Gradeauslauf und trotzdem bergab super agil um die Kurven zu werfen. Ein schön verspieltes Trailbike. 
Ich denke auch das mein Hardtail in Zukunft öfter im Keller bleibt. 

Das einzige das die Freude trübt ist die Gabel. Dämpfen tut sie zwar ganz gut, aber sie gibt die ganze Zeit wenn sie arbeiten muss ein Geräusch von sich, das ich nur als hohles Klappern beschreiben kann. Es hört sich an als würde beim ausfedern Metall an Metall stoßen.

Jemand ne Idee wie ich das beheben kann?


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> *FETT!*
> 
> ...die schwarz rote Göttin



DAS übernehm ich doch glatt in mein Profiluntertitel (Links unter dem Avatarbild!)
Danke euch.
@Sumsemann... ich muß dich enttäuschen.... jetzt ist erstmal Ente!
Ich bin auch so echt mehr als glücklich im Moment.....


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Mai 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass du dich glücklich schätzen kannst!!!

Aber... du hast ja grad selbst die Worte "im Moment" benutzt...


Ich kenne Dich (ich bin ja genau so) nach einer gewissen Zeit, insbesondere wenn das Kto wieder was her gibt, geht das Tuning im Kopf wieder los.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen wie lang das anhält!  ... so richtig zufrieden werden wir nie sein, so lange die Bikeindustrie immer weitere Innovationen und Highlights auf den Markt wirft. 

@ Kris

Da bin ich überfragt. Ich würde ja fast sagen, kauf die Durin von Angelo, aber Du hast sicher zuletzt schon genug in deinen Traum investiert so dass das wohl den Rahmen sprengen würde!?!


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen...
> Die Geometrie ist total genial. Sehr Beschleunigungsfreudig trotz des fast 2-Kilo-LRS, ruhiger Gradeauslauf und trotzdem bergab super agil um die Kurven zu werfen. Ein schön verspieltes Trailbike.
> Ich denke auch das mein Hardtail in Zukunft öfter im Keller bleibt.
> 
> ...


Ja ich... ich hab noch ne schwarze Durin Sl hier liegen 2 Wochen alt!! Die klappert nicht und der Preis ist heiß!


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Poah nee, die Durin ist mir noch ne Ecke zu teuer so neu wie sie noch ist.
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt heute steht mir der Sinn eher nach ner Reba U-Turn 85-115mm oder ähnlichem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

... oder Du nimmst meine Reba SL und ich die Durin von Angelo.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

die durin ist definitiv nichts für das yeti.
das ist ne reine race-gabel.

ich würde mir da ne revelation einbauen.
wiegt nicht viel mehr als ne reba, funktioniert und ist stabil.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Ey Kai, jetzt mach Angelo und mir nicht das Geschäft kaputt!!!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2011)

@kris:   wenns dir nicht zuviel ist schraub sie mal auf. vielleicht klappert die feder an das standrohr, oder ists ne luftgabel?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

sicher ist die reba auch gut! 
absolut sorglos und super funktion.

aber geht das yeti nicht mehr in richtung am? hab da keine ahnung.


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Koko ist ein 100mm XC-Trailbike.

@Jens Es ist eine Manitou Black Super Air, also nix mit Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

dann doch pro reba.

dachte das dingen verträgt etwas mehr federweg.


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

Phil von Yeti hat gesagt man könnte vorne auf 120mm gehen , aber er rät eher bis max 110mm. Deswegen passt die Reba ganz gut ins Beuteschema.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Kannste Dir ja mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, Kris. Die Reba hat zwar keine Decals mehr, aber dafür auch keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren. Lediglich der Schaft wurde leicht gekürzt. Und da ich fast ausschließlich Waldautobahn gefahren bin hat sie bisher auch nicht viel geleistet.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Phil von Yeti hat gesagt man könnte vorne auf 120mm gehen , aber er rät eher bis max 110mm. Deswegen passt die Reba ganz gut ins Beuteschema.



Da ham was.... du Reba von Waldi... Wadi Durin von gooni und alles bleibt in der Familie.. Tune Stütze hat K Star... Rahmen hat mein Kumpel Volker...

Kris red mal mit Waldi...ich denke der macht dir schon nen vernünftigen Preis für die Reba. Und Reba ist TOP!
 Wenn nicht nimm ich ihm 50 Euro mehr ab für die Durin und geb sie dir wieder..


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Kannste Dir ja mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, Kris. Die Reba hat zwar keine Decals mehr, aber dafür auch keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren. Lediglich der Schaft wurde leicht gekürzt.* Und da ich fast ausschließlich Waldautobahn gefahren bin* hat sie bisher auch nicht viel geleistet.


Und die Waldautobahn ist er auch noch langsam gefahren 

duckundweg.......


----------



## slang (18. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das einzige das die Freude trübt ist die Gabel. Dämpfen tut sie zwar ganz gut, aber sie gibt die ganze Zeit wenn sie arbeiten muss ein Geräusch von sich, das ich nur als hohles Klappern beschreiben kann. Es hört sich an als würde beim ausfedern Metall an Metall stoßen.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee wie ich das beheben kann?



Oropax 

Ne im ernst, frag hier mal im Manitou Forum, so ein paar Cracks sind da öfters unterwegs


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Kris Rad mal mit Waldi...ich denke der macht dir schon nen vernünftigen Preis für die Reba. Und Reba ist TOP!



Da gehe ich mal von aus, aber eigentlich wolle ich die Investition noch auf den Herbst oder so verschieben. Jetzt kommt ja erstmal die Urlaubszeit. 
Mein Budget für ne "neue" Gabel liegt deutlichst unter dem was Du (zurecht) noch für die Durin haben möchtest...

@WaWi  auf die Decals käme es mir nun wirklich nicht a. Überlege ja jetzt schon die runter zu machen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

Sausack !!!


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Oropax
> 
> Ne im ernst, frag hier mal im Manitou Forum, so ein paar Cracks sind da öfters unterwegs



 Wir helfen ihm schonn keine Angst,,


----------



## slang (18. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wir helfen ihm schonn keine Angst,,



Ochh, schlimmstenfalls denk ich über seine Manitou nach 

Schick geworden, dein neues Gerät. Carbon ist zwar nicht so mein Ding, .... wird ja vielleicht irgendwann  aber so als ganzes Rad gefällt mir das Design schon mal ganz gut.
Gib doch mal Infos zur Gabel. Da find ich bei Spezi so auf die Schnelle nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Koko ist ein 100mm XC-Trailbike.
> 
> @Jens Es ist eine Manitou Black Super Air, also nix mit Feder.



da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher!
meine 29er manitou tower pro hat auch ne feder verbaut, obwohl es eine air gabel ist.
die feder unterstützt das system und verhilft der gabel zu einem besseren ansprechverhalten.


----------



## kris. (18. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher!
> meine 29er manitou tower pro hat auch ne feder verbaut, obwohl es eine air gabel ist.
> die feder unterstützt das system und verhilft der gabel zu einem besseren ansprechverhalten.



Hm, ich werd nochmal das Anleitungs-PDF durchforsten.
Vielleicht macht mit der Waldi aber auch soooooooooooooooo ein tolles Angebot das ich nicht wiederstehen kann!


----------



## slang (18. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher!
> meine 29er manitou tower pro hat auch ne feder verbaut, obwohl es eine air gabel ist.
> die feder unterstützt das system und verhilft der gabel zu einem besseren ansprechverhalten.



Air-Assist etwa? Da ists glaub ich eher so das die Stahlfeder die Arbeit übernimmt und die Luftkartusche nur zur bedienungsfreundlichen Einstellung da ist. Gewichtsanpassung ohne Federnwechsel eben.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht mit der Waldi aber auch soooooooooooooooo ein tolles Angebot das ich nicht wiederstehen kann!



Haste per PN auf Facebook bekommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=tech


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2011)

*So Jungs!

Ich hatte die letzten Tage keine Zeit und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust hier zu putzen, aber bitte nutzt den Stammtisch fürs Gerede und haltet euch in den Anderen Threads bitte ans Thema (siehe "neue sachen")


Danke!*


----------



## slang (19. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=tech



Tja, nur ist die Manitou-Hp so schlecht, dass man erst mal nicht erfährt, welches System die Black Super Air hat.  Mir ists jedenfalls nicht gelungen.

Und wenns wirklich ne Feder hat, gibts den Tipp, da nen Schrumpfschlauch drum zu machen.


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Ich werd mal noch etwas mit den Drücken in den Kammern experimentieren, vielleicht wird es dann besser. Der Manitou-Thread hat das sowas angedeutet...

Aber die Geschichte mit der Reba ist trotzdem interessant.
Slang, was gibst Du für die Manitou?


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich werd mal noch etwas mit den Drücken in den Kammern experimentieren, vielleicht wird es dann besser. Der Manitou-Thread hat das sowas angedeutet...
> 
> Aber die Geschichte mit der Reba ist trotzdem interessant.
> Slang, was gibst Du für die Manitou?


Aha..... ich befürchte ich bekomme heut einen Anruf vom Waldi..

Es müsste so laufen.
Slang ruft Kris an....Kris ruft Waldi an ... Waldi ruft mich an..... ich freu mich und ruf niemanden an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Tja, nur ist die Manitou-Hp so schlecht, dass man erst mal nicht erfährt, welches System die Black Super Air hat.  Mir ists jedenfalls nicht gelungen.
> 
> Und wenns wirklich ne Feder hat, gibts den Tipp, da nen Schrumpfschlauch drum zu machen.



meine tower pro hat mars air spring.

die verbaute feder gibts aber auch in 3 verschiedenen härten. 


für die black müsste man wahrscheinlich mal die alten techdocs anschauen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Aha..... ich befürchte ich bekomme heut einen Anruf vom Waldi..
> 
> Es müsste so laufen.
> Slang ruft Kris an....Kris ruft Waldi an ... Waldi ruft mich an..... ich freu mich und ruf niemanden an..



Also der Waldi wird sich heute auf jeden Fall noch melden!  ... darfst dich also jetzt schon freuen.  Hab Kris aber noch Bedenkzeit gegeben. Wenn er den Schnapperl nicht möchte kommt er wohl in die Ebay Kleinanzeigen.

Bin zwar mit der Reba super zufrieden und würde sie eigentlich auch nicht verkaufen, aber bei der Durin kann ich einfach nicht nein sagen.


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

@ gooni Du rufst deinen Kreditberater an!


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hab Kris aber noch Bedenkzeit gegeben. Wenn er den Schnapperl nicht möchte kommt er wohl in die Ebay Kleinanzeigen.



Öi, immer ruhig mit den alten Säcken! Hast mich ja schon fast,


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Öi, immer ruhig mit den alten Säcken! Hast mich ja schon fast,



Kannst dir ja noch bis morgen Abend Zeit lassen. 

... falls der Deal klar geht sind wir bei Gooni Samstag zum Grillen eingeladen! Dann stellen wir beide uns an den Grill und er montiert die Gabeln.


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bring auch Bier mit.

Wie lang ist der Gabelschaft eigentlich noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

... und ich das Fleisch!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

Will auch mitgrillen!!! Hab Angelo ja schließlich den Rahmen empfohlen. Ohne Rahmen gäbs auch kein Gabeltausch...

Ich bringe zum Grillen auch was mit...






...hunger und durst!!!


----------



## slang (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ist irgenwie untergegangen, was kann denn diese Speci Gabel?


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist irgenwie untergegangen, was kann denn diese Speci Gabel?



Federn!


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist irgenwie untergegangen, was kann denn diese Speci Gabel?



 Schwimmen, Reiten, Fahrrad fahren,


----------



## slang (19. Mai 2011)

Na, was habt ihr zu eueren 10.Uhr Knoppers denn sonst noch so genommen?


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Na, was habt ihr zu eueren 10.Uhr Knoppers denn sonst noch so genommen?



Willst Du mir sagen das weisse Pulver war gar kein Kaffeeweisser?
Dann ist ja gut das ich die Bohnensuppe eh nur schwarz trinke.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

Hätte mich allerdings auch interessiert um welches Modell es sich bei der Specialized-Gabel handelt. Nur der Optik wegen wird Angelo sie bestimmt nicht der Durin vorziehen. Und viel besser als die Durin SL geht doch in der Klasse schon fast gar nicht, oder!? Schließlich hat Sabine Spitz damit Gold bei Olympia geholt!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

dürfte ne speiseeis futureshock e100 sein.
dort ist ein trägheitsventil (ähnlich fox terralogic) verbaut. somit spricht die gabel nur bei belastung von unten an und bleibt bei belastung von oben hart.

die durin sl ist ja nur eine beschnitte, durin.
dort ist ein schwimmkolben anstatt einer richtigen dämpfungseinheit verbaut.
man kann bei einer rock shox sid z.b. auch die mc-einheit ausbauen und durch einen schwimmkolben ersetzen. 

bin sowas leider noch nicht gefahren, somit ist auch kein direkter vergleich möglich.


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> und bleibt bei belastung von oben hart.



Ich hab jetzt spontan ein Bild im Kopf das ich hier nicht näher erläutern möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

ist eine Future Shock S90


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo
so.... Das mit der Gabel hört sich schon mal gut an... das mit dem Grillen.... wenn dann Freitag. Samstag kann ich nicht.

*@Slang*... zu meiner Gabel... Future Shock S90
Das spezielle an der Brain Gabel ist halt das sie NULL wippt. Sie ist wenn man zb Straße fährt oder im Wiegetritt Bocksteif wie eine Starrgabel.Wenn sie einen richtigen Schlag von unten bekommt federt sie.
Vorteil... sie Wippt eben nicht ... Nachteil.. sie ist natürlich recht unsensiebel was das federn anbelang.... SOLL sie aber auch.
Man kann sie allerdings auch so einstellen das sie ganz normal Federt wie jede andere auch.
Ich hoffe Slang ich konnte dir jetzt auch mal ne vernünftige Antwort zukommen lassen... ist ja auch recht selten von mir.
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> das mit dem Grillen.... wenn dann Freitag. Samstag kann ich nicht.



Hey!!! Wir wollten doch Fr fahren...


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

Freitag ist bei mir auch schlecht. Sonst machen wir das am Wochenende ohne Grillen. Nur die Übergabe findet bei Angelo statt.


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Hui, konspiratives Treffen mit langen Mänteln, Sonnenbrille usw.?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hui, konspiratives Treffen mit langen Mänteln, Sonnenbrille usw.?!



Genau!  ... müßte aber evtl. nochmal den Schaft kürzen, damit sie in den Aktenkoffer passt.


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Neeeee, lass das. Die muss doch noch passen!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

Angelo war grad bei mir...

Grillen könnte Freitag Abend bei mir stattfinden...

Wenn das nicht passt, dann auch gerne an einem anderen Tag.


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Hast Du denn eine überdachte Terrasse? Falls es nass wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

Wo in Bielefeld wäre das denn? ... so müßte ich wenigstens nicht ins gefährliche Lipperland! 

Morgen Abend wäre bei mir jedenfalls drin. Mußt nur sagen was benötigt wird.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

Falls es Nass wird gehen wir halt rein...

Das währ in Bielefeld Senne (Nähe Neotechnik an der Buschkampkreuzung)

Uhrzeit: so 18 / 19 Uhr ???

Sagt einfach was ihr mitbringt... ich besorg den Rest


----------



## 230691 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte euch nur mal mitteilen, wenn ich bescheidene laune habe, schaue ich nur mal kurz hier rein, lese so einige kommentare und danach gehts mir besser.  

Immer wieder schön hier 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

18:30h passt ganz gut. Mitbringen würde ich wie geschrieben das Bier.
Müssen aber erst noch die Schaftlänge klären.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> 18:30h passt ganz gut. Mitbringen würde ich wie geschrieben das Bier.
> Müssen aber erst noch die Schaftlänge klären.



Ok, das hört sich schon mal gut an 

Dann loggen wir 18.30 auch mal ein.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

So, ich fasse zusammen:

Morgen um 18.30h treffen wir uns bei mir zum Grillen.

Angelo hatte vorhin schon fest zugesagt, Kris hier im Forum und Waldwichtel per PM

Kris bringt Bier mit
Waldwichtel bringt Fleisch mit
Ich besorge Würstchen, Grillkohle und Zaziki und meine Frau macht noch nen Salat.
Angelo könnte dann noch Spieße und Baguette mitbringen

Hmmm... Das währ schon alles.

Freu mich auf morgen...

@Angelo: Darfst mich morgen Nachmittag also nicht so hetzen, sonst krieg ich die Grillzange nicht mehr gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

... der Angelo muß natürlich auch die Durin mitbringen!!!!! ... und ich die Kohle!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und ich die Kohle!



Einen kleinen Teil davon bekomme ich ja für die Schnellspanner die er mir vorhin noch abgeluxt hat


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Und ich auch Kohle und der Waldi die Reba.
So, jetzt haben wir´s. 


Spielt Slang auch mit?!


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So, ich fasse zusammen:
> 
> Morgen um 18.30h treffen wir uns bei mir zum Grillen.
> 
> ...


Ich fasse zusammen....
*Waldi* bringt Fleisch und Kohle mit... keine Grillkohle sondern die andere.
*Kris* bringt Bier mit und wahrscheinlich auch Kohle.. keine Grillkohle sondern die Richtige...
*Sumse *bringt nix mit aber hat Kohle .. so welche zum grillen Zaziki Salat und Würstchen...und Schnellspanner.. .
*Gooni* bringt Baguette, Thunfischsalat , Spieße  (was für Spieße bitte eigentlich?) , Kohle nein keine Grillkohle sondern die Gute für die Schnellspanner..und die DURIN mit 
und.... ich bin grad Stumpjumper gefahren...zum ersten mal so richtig mit Berghoch Bergab usw... und,.....


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

warum bringst du geld für deine eigene gabel mit?


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

und Angelo und Waldi bringen noch ihre Frauen mit...

...irgendeiner muss ja aufräumen 

Kris... was ist mit deiner Frau


----------



## Sgt.Green (19. Mai 2011)

Er meint nicht Geld für die Durin sonder die Durin selbst


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> und Angelo und Waldi bringen noch ihre Frauen mit...
> 
> ...irgendeiner muss ja aufräumen
> 
> Kris... was ist mit deiner Frau



Soll meine noch Spüli und nen Handtuch zum Abtrocknen mitbringen oder ist genügend Equipment für die Damen vorhanden?!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Soll meine noch Spüli und nen Handtuch zum Abtrocknen mitbringen oder ist genügend Equipment für die Damen vorhanden?!






Ne, davon ist genug da...

Sie könnte höchstens noch ein paar hübsche Freundinnen mitbringen... Dann schenke ich meiner Frau für morgen Abend noch Theaterkaten


----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Kris... was ist mit deiner Frau



Sie überlegt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal was hört ihr eigentlich für Musik?


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

Van Halen, Toto, Chicago, Survivor, UB40, Michael Jackson


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Mai 2011)

Matthias Reim, Juliane Verding, Roland Kaiser...


----------



## RolfK (19. Mai 2011)

Tjo, das ist so einiges, da das ja mein 2tes Hobby ist:

Bruce Springsteen, Tom Petty, Depeche Mode, Johnny Cash (American Recordings-Reihe), Pink Floyd - Roger Waters usw.


Und noch dieses, was aber die meisten nicht kennen oder als highfideles Gedudel einstufen:

teilweise Klassische Musik, teilweise Jazz, teilweise Blues und um ein paar Namen zu nennen: Doug MacLeod, Hans Thessink, Barb Jungr, Mary Gauthier usw.


Aktuelles aus den Charts, egal ob Pop oder Schlager oder wie auch immer kommt bei mir nicht in den Dreher oder auf die Festplatte, das ist für mich einfach musikalischer Abfall für mp3-verseuchte Ohren. Leider heute sehr weit verbreitet, weil es einfach zu konsumieren ist.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Mai 2011)

Ganz meine Meinung! Lieber mal ne schöne alte Langspielplatte genießen als den ganzen neumodischen Scheiß hören. Stöbere auch gern mal auf Flohmärkten nach alten Platten. Aber ne hochwertige HiFi-Anlage ist natürlich Pflicht! 

Back to the roots!!!  ... heyyyyy, Mr. Tambourine Man ...


----------



## RolfK (19. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> heyyyyy, Mr. Tambourine Man ...




....play a Song for me 


Naja, schönes Vinyl hab ich nicht mehr, aber Musik aus der Zeit schon 

Go your own way........


----------



## JENSeits (19. Mai 2011)

ist ja alles sehr bedächtig was ihr euch da zu Ohren einführt


----------



## RolfK (19. Mai 2011)

Naja bedächtig, wenn es denn sein muss, geht auch mal Metallica (war bis jetzt das beste Livekonzert meines Lebens) und AC/DC.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

was ich toll finde seht ihr auf facebook.

naja, jedenfalls die meisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2011)

Okay, da wären: Foo Fighters, Bruce Springsteen, Dave Matthews Band, Levellers, Queen, Metallica, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Pink, Mike Oldfield, REM, Genesis, Christian Kjellvander, Dire Straits, Elbow, Peter Gabriel, Gentleman, Green Day, Mark Knopfler, Oysterband, U2, Saw Doctors, Schandmaul, Sunrise Avenue, Ton Steine Scherben, Jethro Tull, Pink Floyd...


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2011)

natÃ¼rlich das Fahrrdlied [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvFhHlgJO9w"]YouTube        - âªfahrradlied - binder krieglstein.wmvâ¬â[/nomedia] und FM4 

WeiÃ einer von euch wie man hier im Forum yt-Videos einbindet? Das automatische Einbetten hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert.


----------



## RolfK (19. Mai 2011)

Hui, dann doch lieber den Klassiker in einer netten Interpretation wie ich finde 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARwZ3scXQ7U"]YouTube        - âªChoir / bike flashmob Central Station Brusselsâ¬â[/nomedia]

Wie du siehst bei mir auch nicht .....


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2011)

Moin
Also da ich ja recht schlecht höre höre ich nix .. also kaum Musik..
Aber ich guck gern Filme.. am liebsten Pornos... die sind nicht so anspruchsvoll wie Filme mit Handlung. Ich kann da richtig gut abschalten...


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2011)

Oh, sehe grade dass du Hifi-affin bist, da zieht so ein 240p-yt-video natürlich nicht.  





Aber mit was und warum stützt du die Kabel denn da ab? Die Ls sind sehen jedenfalls gut nach Tiefbass aus.


----------



## RolfK (19. Mai 2011)

Das sind Stücke von einer Heizungsleitungisolierung, also quasi härterer Schaumstoff in Rohrform. Werde da aber nächsten Winter noch mit anderen Materialien experimentieren, unter anderem mit Holz.

Mit den Stützen klingt es im Bassbereich weniger aufgedickt und dadurch ist die Ortbarkeit im Mittel- und Hochtonbereich deutlich verbessert. Liegt wohl in erster Linie daran, das der Fussboden mitschwingt und sich das dann auf die Kabel überträgt. Ist schwer zu glauben, wer sich mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigt und ich war auch baff, als der Boxenhersteller mir diesen Tipp gab, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (20. Mai 2011)

The greatest ist...

Frank Zappa

Hey there people I'm Bobby Brown
They say I'm the cutest boy in town
My car is fast, my teeth are shiney
I tell all the girls they can kiss my hiney

Here I am at a famous school
I'm dressing sharp and I'm acting cool
I got a cheerleader here, wants to help with my paper
Let her do all the work and maybe later I'll rape her

Oh God I am the american dream
I do not think I'm too extreme
And I'm a handsome son of a bitch
I'm gonna get a good job and be real rich


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2011)

@Rolf  Watt leisten denn eigentlich Endstufe und LS?


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2011)

@ Sumsemann, Gooni, Waldwichtel

Moin Jungs! 
Wieviel Hopfengetränk brauchen wir denn für heute Abend?
Einige von uns müssen ja noch fahren...
Marken-Präferenzen? Beck´s säuft ja eigentlich jeder, oder?


----------



## gooni11 (20. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @ Sumsemann, Gooni, Waldwichtel
> 
> Moin Jungs!
> Wieviel Hopfengetränk brauchen wir denn für heute Abend?
> ...



ich muß nicht fahren...... Marina ist mit
Also.... mußt nicht geizig sein....
Marke ist mir fast egal.... darf nur nicht so *SCHWER* im Magen liegen..


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Marke ist mir fast egal.... darf nur nicht so *SCHWER* im Magen liegen..



Dann kaufe ich Tuborg, das gibts in Plastikflaschen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Mai 2011)

Oder meint der Light-Bier? 

Ich selbst trinke kein Bier, mein Frauchen auch nicht. Typisch Weiber, trinken nur den hochprozentigen Fusel. 
Werde beim Einkauf noch Cola organisieren.

Mal was anderes, hat jemand noch nen Steuersatz zu verscherbeln? Bezweifel das ich den Gabelkonus unbeschadet von der Reba bekomme, wobei mich Gooni später eines besseren belehren kann. 
Wollte eh nen neuen haben aber nen Chris King schiebe ich erstmal noch auf. Daher reicht auch was aus der Mittelklasse.


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2011)

Du meinst die flache Scheibe knapp oberhalb der Gabelkrone?
Rundherum vorsichtig klopfen sollte helfen. Eventuell vorher nen bisschen WD40 drauf damit es sich besser löst...


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Mai 2011)

Alles schon versucht. Leider hat die Gabel aber nur eine Kerbe, so das ich nur an einer Seite schlagen kann. An den anderen Seiten bekomme ich keinen Schraubendreher angesetzt.


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Mai 2011)

bring das Teil heut Abend mit...

ich hab schon so viele Konusse heil von Gabeln geholt, sollt mich wundern wenn ich das bei deinem nicht schaffe.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Mai 2011)

Einwandfrei! Du ziehst die Dinger sicher mit den Fingern ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (20. Mai 2011)

mit der Zunge


----------



## gooni11 (20. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> mit der Zunge î



Tja Waldi... so wie ich das seh lutscht die Sumse dann heut abend an deinem Rohr rum...
Und deine Frau...
Die lenk ich wÃ¤hrenddessen ab.. irgendwiebekomm ich das hin... wenn ihr beide euch halt gut versteht, mein Gott warum denn auch  nicht?!

Ich sach nur.... Niveau


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2011)

Soll ich ne Kamera mitbringen?! 
Youtube freut sich!


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Mai 2011)

Schweinebande!


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Mai 2011)

Angelo ist nur neidisch/eiversüchtig


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Alles schon versucht. Leider hat die Gabel aber nur eine Kerbe, so das ich nur an einer Seite schlagen kann. An den anderen Seiten bekomme ich keinen Schraubendreher angesetzt.



erst an der kerbe vorsichtig anhebeln und dann immer weiter nach links und rechts.

beim nächsten steuersatz den gabelkonus vorher schlitzen. dann erspart man sich das ganze.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Mai 2011)

Ok, danke für den Tipp, Kai! 

Aber in diesem Fall möchte ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen, wie Sumsemann das Ding mit der Zunge entfernt. Der Vorteil hierbei ist, das der Konus dadurch gleichzeitig gefettet oder sagen wir mal geölt wird und anschließend problemlos auf die Durin flutscht.


----------



## kris. (20. Mai 2011)

Na das kann ja was werden heute.


----------



## RolfK (20. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @Rolf  Watt leisten denn eigentlich Endstufe und LS?




- Verstärkerdaten 
davon hab ich zwei in einem neuen, schöneren Gehäuse und jeweils pro Kanal in Mono laufen. Lasst euch nicht von den Daten täuschen, die Kiste hat bis jetzt Markengeräte (Verstärker) bis 5000.- platt gespielt, auch sogenannte Testsieger einschlägiger Hifimagazine. 

- LS-Daten  
mittlerweile ein Youngtimer, wurde damals in Lemgo gebaut, deswegen hab ich wohl einen besonderen Bezug dazu . Die Firma existiert immer noch unter dem Namen Klangmeister.


Hoffe, ihr hattet einen netten Abend und habt euch vor euren Mädels anständig benommen und nich diese Nummer mit der Zunge und dem Gabelschaft abgezogen . Sonst gibs noch Umgangsverbot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Erster!
Aalsoooooo......
es war ein echt suuper genialer Abend.
Ich glaub da haben sich einige gesucht und gefunden!
Auch Marina hat es sehr gefallen wenn sie auch eher zurückhaltend war oder ist... (das kommt noch mit der Zeit)
Bilder von den neuen Erungenschaften gibt es morgen... jetzt muß ich ins Bett!
Danke euch für einen schönen Abend.
mfg


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Aber nur knapp Erster! 

Jepp, war lustich. Müssen wir mal wiederholen! 
Und die Nummer mit Zunge und Rohr halten wir dann doch im Bild fest. 

Aaaaaaaah, lauter Bekloppte!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Dritter! 

Janette und mir hat's auch sehr gefallen. Habe mich allerdings auch aus Rücksicht auf die Frauen etwas zurück gehalten. 
Vielen Dank nochmal ...

... an Sumsemann für die Einladung
... an Gooni für die Durin
... und an Kris für die Kohle!!! 

... achja, und an Janette dafür, das ich mir morgen evtl. ne Kurbel schieße und sie mir nicht so viele Steine in den Weg legt wie Goonis Frau bei dem LRS!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2011)

hört sich spaßig an. weitermachen!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Vierter 


Hab gestern lieber noch ein weinig meiner Frau beim Aufräumen geholfen als noch was zu posten...

Ein wenig bei der Alten schleimen kann nie Schaden 

Ich sag nur MT8, Acros, ....

War aber echt nen  Abend und ich währ auf alle Fälle auch für ne Wiederholung!!!

@alle anderen:

Was war den los gestern???? Sitzen die vier Poser mal zusammen ist hier nix mehr los 


P.S: Hab ein wenig "dicken Kopf" ...der Kris hat sicher was ins Bier gemischt


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Moin
Wiederholung !? Gern!!
Dicken Kopf...? Ich auch.. und ich muß jetzt los Richtung Sparrenburg...:kotz:
Könnt mir echt was besseres vorstellen jetzt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> P.S: Hab ein wenig "dicken Kopf" ...der Kris hat sicher was ins Bier gemischt


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

..und kaum sind die Poser wieder zu hause... ist auch hier wieder was los


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Aber gooni hat noch gar keinen Poser-Thread eröffnet...


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Ja aber der ist doch schon lange unterwegs um bei Sattelfest nen S-works Carbonlenker zu kaufen


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal gibt's hier in der Umgebung nen Händler der auch Race Face oder Truvativ-Kurbeln (noir, X0) im Laden hat?


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Nö,

aber wenn es dir um ne schöne schwarze Kurbel geht, dann kann ich dir diese hier auch empfehlen:







Die kannst du die bei Sattelfest angucken.

> Da hat Angelo auch gestern schon ein Auge drauf geworfen 

Kostet komplett (glaube ich) 280 Euro, also nix teurer als die noir


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibt's hier in der Umgebung nen Händler der auch Race Face oder Truvativ-Kurbeln (noir, X0) im Laden hat?



nicht geklappt mit der Auktion?


----------



## daywalker71 (21. Mai 2011)

Hi OWL Folks 

Melde mich hiermit aus dem Krankenstand zurück. Schmerztherapie hinter mir gelassen, das Kreuz habwegs stabil und der Rest wird auch noch. Zwar bin ich noch nicht wieder ganz fit, aber die Lust zu biken kommt zurück. Seit dem Umzug im Herbst letzten Jahres hab ich auch endlich wieder einen Schrauberkeller und muss nimmer im Esszimmer das Bike zerlegen. 

Allerdings, nach nun fast 2 Jahren ohne echtes biken (das letzte mal es richtig fliegen lassen war 2007 in Tirol, lang her) und eine Weile verdammt zum gar nix tun ist die Kondition im Minusbereich. Das wird eine Weile brauchen bis ich wieder richtig Spass haben kann.

Leider hat sich das mein Bike-Rudel biketechnisch aufgelöst. Daher steh ich aber Sepp nun allein im Wald und das noch ohne Kondition, macht den Neustart echt hammer hart. Allein sich aufraffen zum knechten ist nicht einfach. Aber... wird schon. Mit der Zeit findet sich sicher auch der eine oder andere Biker der den alten Mann beim keuchen zuschauen mag 

Da das Bikefieber zurück kommt turne ich nun auch wieder mehr im Forum rum. Logo. 

*@JENSeits*
Klasse das der OWL Bereich sich so gemacht hat  Ich weiß noch wie wir anfangs ein ganz klein wenig "hofften" das das was wird und es sich lohnt. Wie man heute sieht... es lüppt. Klasse

Zu Deiner damaligen Frage ob der Rest der Bike-Truppe hier ins Forum kommt oder gar ist... leider nein und nein. Weder ist noch wird. Zumindest nicht auf mittelfristige Sicht. Leider.

@wer mich nicht mehr oder noch gar nicht kennt... wie das nur kommt
OWL Vorstellung: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6984583&highlight=ingrimmsch#post6984583

OWL- Dein Bike, zeigs her: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6994649&postcount=55

Btw: Das Specialized hat einen neuen Besitzer und tobt nun durch fremde Berge und Wälder. Fern der OWL Heimat.

OWL-Wie seht Ihr aus:
#2: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7070141&postcount=2
und
#8: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7086241&postcount=8


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungens...
Also ich bin fertig echt..... irgendwie war ich gestern schon so platt nach der Runde dann das viele Bier und erst um 1 Uhr ins Bett!
Dann heut morgen um 8.30 wieder raus... Bike fertigmachen und dann los zur Sparrenburg... ich hätt ech brechen können so am Ende war ich. Bin kaum in Oerlinghausen den Berg hoch gekommen (Straße) kein Scherz!
Nun hab ich wieder 55km auf der Uhr und 800hm und will nur noch aufs Sofa...... 
Deshalb auch heut kein Lenker... der muß bis Dienstag warten...
mfg


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> Hi OWL Folks
> 
> Melde mich hiermit aus dem Krankenstand zurück. Schmerztherapie hinter mir gelassen, das Kreuz habwegs stabil und der Rest wird auch noch.



 Dude! Was hast Du denn gemacht? Klingt irgendwie ungesund...



daywalker71 schrieb:


> Da das Bikefieber zurück kommt turne ich nun auch wieder mehr im Forum rum. Logo.


 
Das ist schonmal gut! 
Womit bist Du denn jetzt unterwegs? GT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin Jungens...
> Also ich bin fertig echt..... irgendwie war ich gestern schon so platt nach der Runde dann das viele Bier und erst um 1 Uhr ins Bett!



Wirst auch nich jünger, was?!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Dude! Was hast Du denn gemacht? Klingt irgendwie ungesund...



Schau mal in seinen alten "Vorstellungs-Post" rein, da erzählt er ein wenig dazu  


@ Inge:   Japs ich bin auch sehr stolz drauf 
Ich finds schön das sich die Arbeit ausgezahlt hat


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Mai 2011)

Morgen das erste Mal seit 3 Wochen wieder MTB. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt
ob ich's noch kann???
 VRFRDE!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> NÃ¶,
> 
> aber wenn es dir um ne schÃ¶ne schwarze Kurbel geht, dann kann ich dir diese hier auch empfehlen:
> 
> ...



Das nenn ich mal GedankenÃ¼bertragung! 

Hatte nach meiner Frage nach Race Face/Truvativ-Kurbeln nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut, da wir unangemeldeten Besuch bekommen hatten. Und rein zufÃ¤llig kam mir da die KCNC in den Sinn, die letztens bei Sattelfest gesehen habe, als ich die Tune-Barends abgeholt hatte. Die Auktion habe ich da nicht mehr weiter verfolgt (endete allerdings bei nur 151,-â¬). Nachdem ihr mir ja auch schon vom "Gold" abgeraten habt, hab ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Schwarz passt definitiv besser, auch wenn die Race Face nen SchmuckstÃ¼ck ist. Kurzer Anruf bei Sattelfest und nach kurzem GesprÃ¤ch haben wir uns dann auf 230,-â¬ geeinigt. Grund dafÃ¼r war, das die Kurbel schon einmal im Laden montiert gewesen ist. Also ein Schnapper! Die 165er LÃ¤nge ist bei meiner KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe von 1,74m auch ideal. 
Somit ist nach der Durin 100 SL und der Kurbel erstmal SchluÃ mit Investitionen! 
... im Herbst gehts dann wieder munter weiter!


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schau mal in seinen alten "Vorstellungs-Post" rein, da erzählt er ein wenig dazu



Ach ja, stimmt. 
Na Hauptsache der Rücken hält jetzt wieder.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Gedankenübertragung!
> 
> Hatte nach meiner Frage nach Race Face/Truvativ-Kurbeln nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut, da wir unangemeldeten Besuch bekommen hatten. Und rein zufällig kam mir da die KCNC in den Sinn, die letztens bei Sattelfest gesehen habe, als ich die Tune-Barends abgeholt hatte. Die Auktion habe ich da nicht mehr weiter verfolgt (endete allerdings bei nur 151,-). Nachdem ihr mir ja auch schon vom "Gold" abgeraten habt, hab ich mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Schwarz passt definitiv besser, auch wenn die Race Face nen Schmuckstück ist. Kurzer Anruf bei Sattelfest und nach kurzem Gespräch haben wir uns dann auf 230,- geeinigt. Grund dafür war, das die Kurbel schon einmal im Laden montiert gewesen ist. Also ein Schnapper! Die 165er Länge ist bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,74m auch ideal.
> Somit ist nach der Durin 100 SL und der Kurbel erstmal Schluß mit Investitionen!
> ... im Herbst gehts dann wieder munter weiter!




Das hast du SUPER gemacht!!!

Die Kurbel sieht in Natura ja auch noch viel besser aus als auf Fotos.

...und der Preis ist ja auch TOP!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das hast du SUPER gemacht!!!
> 
> Die Kurbel sieht in Natura ja auch noch viel besser aus als auf Fotos.
> 
> ...und der Preis ist ja auch TOP!!!



... und das Gewicht ist auch nicht zu verachten!!! Jetzt hab ich mittlerweile auch die 12kg-Marke unterboten. Aktuell 11,85 kg.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

...und da geht noch was


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...und da geht noch was



Stimmt!!!  ... es soll da ja so einen hervorragenden und ultraleichten LRS geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

...kannst dir ja in 2 Wochen bei Angelo angucken


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Mai 2011)

> Die 165er Länge ist bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,74m auch ideal.



Bist du da wirklich sicher? 
Vorallem an einem Bike das auf viel Vortrieb ausgelegt ist wie dein´s sind kurze Kurbelarme definitiv sehr ausbremsend und vorallem Kraftraubend.

Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Bist du da wirklich sicher?
> Vorallem an einem Bike das auf viel Vortrieb ausgelegt ist wie dein´s sind kurze Kurbelarme definitiv sehr ausbremsend und vorallem Kraftraubend.
> 
> Mfg



Bei 1,74m Körpergröße finde ich, dass das schon passt.

Bin mal ne 170er Kurbel gefahren (1,86m Körpergröße) und hab da ganz ehrlich kein Unterschied zu einet 175er gemerkt.

Manchmal, wenn es durch ruppiges Gelände geht und ich mal wider mit Kurbel oder Pedale aufsetze, wünsche ich mir wieder etwas kürzere Kurbelarme.

Diese KCNC hatte sich ja damals der Nils von Sattelfest für eines seiner Bikes gekauft, dieses Bike aber dann nie gefahren und wieder in Teilen verkauft.
Nils dürfte auch in etwa Lars seine Größe haben.
...wenn man da überhaupt von Größe sprechen kann


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

@ Sgt.Green 

Wird sich zeigen.  Da ich mit dem Bike keine Rennen fahre, spielt das für mich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Hatte an meinem alten Rad auch schon mal ne 165er (allerdings nen HT) und war sehr zufrieden damit. Dein Einwand klingt jedenfalls plausibel.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nils dürfte auch in etwa Lars seine Größe haben.
> ...wenn man da überhaupt von Größe sprechen kann



Bei mir spricht man eher von "geistiger Größe"!!! 
... wobei mir da noch was Groooooßes einfällt, 
aber ist jetzt nen anderes Thema!


----------



## slang (21. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... wobei mir da noch was Groooooßes einfällt,



Und ich dachte, das habt ihr euch gestern alle gegenseitig gezeigt, müßte Sumse demnach doch wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. Mai 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Bist du da wirklich sicher?
> Vorallem an einem Bike das auf viel Vortrieb ausgelegt ist wie dein´s sind kurze Kurbelarme definitiv sehr ausbremsend und vorallem Kraftraubend.
> 
> Mfg



Kürzere Kurbeln schonen aber die Knochen, vor allen die untrainierten 
Bei Rennrädern ist 170mm ja Standard, und im Hobbybereich merkt man den Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Mai 2011)

Auf die Größe kommts doch nicht an...

@Lars
Was an deinem Bike aber noch fehlt ist S-Works Carbon Lowriser!!!

...gaaaannnzzz zufällig hab ich noch einen


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Auf die Größe kommts doch nicht an...
> 
> @Lars
> Was an deinem Bike aber noch fehlt ist S-Works Carbon Lowriser!!!
> ...



Bin gerade erst auf nen Flat umgestiegen, da die Barends daran wesentlich besser aussehen. Wobei der jetzige im Herbst nem Syntace Duraflite weichen soll.


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

Wisst ihr was..... ihr seit ja nur am kaufen... mann mann mann... tsssss
Fahren müsst ihr ...fahren.....


----------



## slang (21. Mai 2011)

Ich ziehs mal hier hin


> @Stephan
> 
> Alkohol ist keine Lösung



doch, ist das Dressing für meinen Kopfsalat 
und ich schreib mich immer noch mit f und nicht mit ph


----------



## gooni11 (21. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich ziehs mal hier hin
> 
> 
> doch, ist das Dressing für meinen Kopfsalat
> und ich schreib mich immer noch mit f und nicht mit ph



Wann ward ihr an der Schwedenschanze? heut?
Wenn ich das gewusst hätte ,hätten wir uns da treffen können.Ich war auch unterwegs


----------



## slang (21. Mai 2011)

Freitag nachmittag.
Sonntag ist ne Tour geplant.
Treff um 15.00 Uhr auf dem Siegfriedplatz, mit The_shot und nen alten Bekannten, der hier nicht aktenkundig ist. Der hat seit zwei Wochen nen neues Bike.
Wenndu Bock hast... wird aber eher ne Mädchenrunde, 25-30km.


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Und überhaupt,
falls sonst wer am Sonntag Nachmittag radeln will, Treffpunkt ist ja genannt.  
Wenns total am schiffen ist fällts allerdings aus.


----------



## gooni11 (22. Mai 2011)

Sonntag... morgen?
Morgen werde ich zu haus bleiben....oder nächsten Sonntag?


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Sonntag... morgen?



Mittlerweile heute 
Biste krank? 
Wär für dich doch ideal. Von Oerlinghausen bis hier kannste Stoff geben, dann locker radeln bis zur Schwedenschanze und zurück, zwischendrin noch Fotos machen und Käffchen trinken. Und von Bi. nach Haus kannste wieder rasen. 

Nächsten Sonntag geht bestimmt was. Letzten So. bin ich mit der Lucky-Bike Truppe gefahren, das würd ich gern wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Mai 2011)

Klingt prima, Stefan! ... wenn ich meine Schaltung heute noch justiert bekomme dann schließe ich mich evtl. an.


----------



## gooni11 (22. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Klingt prima, Stefan! ... wenn ich meine Schaltung heute noch justiert bekomme dann schließe ich mich evtl. an.



Wenn du Fragen hast dazu ruf kurz durch


----------



## daywalker71 (22. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Dude! Was hast Du denn gemacht? Klingt irgendwie ungesund...
> 
> Das ist schonmal gut!
> Womit bist Du denn jetzt unterwegs? GT?



Hi
Ungesund ist gut  Ist schon ne ältere Kriegverletzungs. 2003 nen massiven Bandscheibenvorfall der in den Rückenmarkskanal abgehauen ist, OP, Rollstuhl (weil irgendwas ist da schief gelaufen), Reha, wieder laufen lernen, 7 Monate später gegen jede Weißkittelprognose in Tirol auf der Alm neben meinem Bike gelegen und das grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen, dann kam der Schmerz wieder aber anders und fieser... vorletzen Dezember kam raus das ich ein Knochenfragment im Rückenmarkskanal stecken habe... OP angesetzt und wieder abgesetzt wegen zu hohem Risiko, also bleibts drin... Schmerz ist halt da aber man gewöhnt sich an vieles. Freerider verkauft, AllMountain/Enduro aufgebaut  Mann muss ja Ziele vor Augen haben.

Derzeit haben die Jahre mit Schmerzmitteln usw. meinen Bauch zerlegt... nunja... das wird nun kommende Woche geklärt... 

Mit was ich heuer unterwegs bin?
GT i-Drive 5, Selbstaufbau
Die Gabel die im Frameset dabei war ist mir pers. aber zu kurz, muss da auf mittlere Sicht noch mal bei. Lenkwinkel eh schon ziemlich steil und dann noch ne 10mm kürzere Forke als werkseitig drin ist... fies. Da muss was längeres rein, dann lässt sich auch der werkseitig fiese Lenkwinkel etwas entschärfen. 

http://mutterbrett.de/web/html/gt_i-drive5.html
Links im Menü unter "Themen" gibts die weiteren Seiten dazu

Wobei das Bike einem steten Wandel unterliegt. So hab ich derzeit 180/180 an Scheiben dran, die 203er liegen derzeit in der Schubladen. usw.

So, werd mal zur Post düsen und ne kleine Flachrunde draus machen... mit dem Bike versteht sich


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wenn du Fragen hast dazu ruf kurz durch



Alles klar, wenn dann melde ich mich nachher noch kurz. Durch den Kurbelwechsel muß jetzt alles neu justiert werden.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Mai 2011)

alles???

hinten dürfte sich doch nix verändert haben...


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> alles???
> 
> hinten dürfte sich doch nix verändert haben...



Ne, hinten läuft alles reibungslos. Der Umwerfer macht nur Ärger da er auch etwas zu kurz ist. Kann daher nicht alle Gänge fahren ohne das er schleift. Naja, die wichtigsten Gänge laufen jetzt tadellos. Vorne groß / hinten groß und vorne klein / hinten klein nutze ich eh nicht.


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Hi, Waldi
um 14.59 hier posten und um 15.00 aufen Siggi sein wollen, das klappt nicht 
Na ja , ich schätze die dunklen Wolken haben dich abgeschreckt. 
Schade, war ne nette Tour bis Schopketal und zurück. Klar mussten wir the_shot da dann vom Downhillrasen abhalten, weil, wenn er sein jetziges Bike schrottet, hat er erstmal nichts in Reserve 
Natürlich kamen wir auch in den Regenguß. Aber da weiß man wieder warum man das MTB-Fahren so liebt, erwachsene Jungs, toben im Wald, machen sich schmutzig, und alle findens normal 
Nächster lose angedachter Termin ist am Do.Abend um 18.30. 
Wettervorhersage ist bisher ja nicht so gut, aber mal abwarten.
Konditionell passt du wahrscheinlich ganz gut in die kleine Truppe
Ich selbst werd morgen gegen 16.00/17.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen, da können die beiden anderen aber noch nicht. 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Mai 2011)

Ja, leider hat das doch nicht mehr geklappt. Nachdem es hier in Vilsendorf stockfinster wurde, bin ich davon ausgegangen das die Tour ins Wasser fällt. Die Fummelei an Schaltung und Bremsen (haben immer etwas geschliffen, ist nun aber endgültig behoben) hat auch länger gedauert als vermutet. Zwischenzeitlich hat meine Freundin dann auch noch gedrängelt das ich ihr noch meine XT-Kurbel montiere. Die hatte ich ihr versprochen bevor ich die KCNC-Kurbel gekauft habe. Ich: "Schatz, die is viel leichter als die Deore, da kommste viel leichter nen Berg hoch!" ... was soll ich sagen, das Argument hat gezogen!  ! 

Aber konditionell passe ich sicher in eure Gruppe. Gooni, Sumsemann und Kris sind mir einfach zu schnell!  ... werde mich sicher demnächst dann mal anschließen, wobei ich unter der Woche keine Zeit habe.


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> !
> 
> Gooni, Sumsemann und Kris sind mir einfach zu schnell!



So darfst du das nicht sehen 
Die rasen, wir sind Genußbiker, die die Natur beschauen und bestaunen; die Tann, die Eul, den Schrat und so 
Davon bekommen die ja gar nichts mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (22. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> H Klar mussten wir the_shot da dann vom Downhillrasen abhalten, weil, wenn er sein jetziges Bike schrottet, hat er erstmal nichts in Reserve
> Natürlich kamen wir auch in den Regenguß. Aber da weiß man wieder warum man das MTB-Fahren so liebt, erwachsene Jungs, toben im Wald, machen sich schmutzig, und alle findens normal
> g



Downhillrasen? Hab keinen Rasen gesehn Im Matsch spielen hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. War n klasse Abschluss für's We.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So darfst du das nicht sehen
> Die rasen, wir sind Genußbiker, die die Natur beschauen und bestaunen; die Tann, die Eul, den Schrat und so
> Davon bekommen die ja gar nichts mit



Du triffst es auf den Punkt!  ... je langsamer ich den Berg hoch fahre oder den Trail hinunter, umso länger hab ich was davon! Während bei den anderen der Spaß nach wenigen Sekunden vorbei ist, hat er bei mir gerade erst begonnen!!! 
... ich denke ich muß daher in Willingen unbedingt an den Milka-Genusstouren teilnehmen.


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Meine Klamotten waren am Schluß fast schon wieder trocken. Kurz abgeklopft und zurück in den Schrank 
Wie war das, noch etwas warten dann ist der Regen vorbei


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Waldi,
wenn du nach Willingen willst, laß uns mal schauen, ob nicht ne Fahrgemeinschaft möglich ist.


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Waldi,
> wenn du nach Willingen willst, laß uns mal schauen, ob nicht ne Fahrgemeinschaft möglich ist.



Können wir drüber reden. Sollte ich dort mitfahren wäre noch Platz für eine Person und ein Bike. Wenn ich nur zum bummeln hingehe, können noch mehr mit. An welchem Tag ich fahre entscheidet sich aber erst in der Woche zuvor da wir über Pfingsten Besuch haben. Momentan läuft es aber auf Sonntag hinaus.


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Können wir drüber reden. Sollte ich dort mitfahren wäre noch Platz für eine Person und ein Bike. Wenn ich nur zum bummeln hingehe, können noch mehr mit. An welchem Tag ich fahre entscheidet sich aber erst in der Woche zuvor da wir über Pfingsten Besuch haben. Momentan läuft es aber auf Sonntag hinaus.



Laß uns da in Kontakt bleiben, schauen wir mal, bin selbst noch nicht sicher ob mit Radel, oder nur zum schauen, oder noch nen Bekannten da in der Nähe besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)

Noch son kleiner Schmutzfink 
also, Spicy behalten, was anderes passt nicht zu dir


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2011)

So sah es danach noch eine Woche aus  :


----------



## slang (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Bzw, wie bekommt ihr eure Bikes immer so sauber?


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

So gehört so ein Rad nunmal. Das ist so.


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

Im Betrieb ja, aber danach kann man ihm ja ein bisschen Pflege angedeien lassen. Soll ja auch noch etwas halten...


----------



## slang (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, ab und zu putz ich auch, allein schon um mögliche Schäden zu finden. 
Aber bei Funkenritters Scott sind ja selbst die Reifen gewienert, das wär mir dann doch etwas zu viel. 
Ein Rad darf ruhig gebraucht aussehen. 
Das Foto ist von gestern abend, da hab ichs mal grad geschafft, die Kette etwas zu schmieren, für weiteres war ich zu schlapp


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

Tjaaa, vielleicht hat er nen Hochdruckreiniger oder sonstewie nen Gartenschlauch zum putzen. Aber stimmt, die Reifen sind schon ziemlich sauber...


----------



## slang (23. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie ist hier schon wieder Stammtisch 
Und analog zum Bike hat Jens ja aufgegeben, hier zu putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (23. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Können wir drüber reden. Sollte ich dort mitfahren wäre noch Platz für eine Person und ein Bike. Wenn ich nur zum bummeln hingehe, können noch mehr mit. An welchem Tag ich fahre entscheidet sich aber erst in der Woche zuvor da wir über Pfingsten Besuch haben. *Momentan läuft es aber auf Sonntag hinaus*.



Moin
Also wie gesagt .... Sonntag bin ich auch da! Wär doch schön wenn man sich da trifft


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also wie gesagt .... Sonntag bin ich auch da! Wär doch schön wenn man sich da trifft



Jepp! Hatte Slang meine ich auch schon mal angesprochen. Nen OWL´er-Treff wäre sicher spaßig. Können uns alle kurz vor der Messe nochmal austauschen.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier schon wieder Stammtisch
> Und analog zum Bike hat Jens ja aufgegeben, hier zu putzen



falsch! 
Ich bin lediglich am arbeiten ....


----------



## unchained (23. Mai 2011)

Jau jau jau


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

Erster Stammtisch-Post und dann soetwas!


----------



## gooni11 (23. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Jau jau jau


 
@ unchained.... Post geil! Signatur geil
So weitermachen. Dann gehörst du wohl zu der Posergruppe hier... Die sollen so wird gemunkelt bald ein eigenen thread bekommen


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

Ist das dann der "OWL-Poser-Sabbel-Thread"?!


----------



## 230691 (23. Mai 2011)

Hier ist ja schon wieder eine party :d wo habt ihr nur immer die zeit her^^

Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## gooni11 (23. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ist das dann der "OWL-Poser-Sabbel-Thread"?!



Man könnte sie auch Poser rückzugsecke nennen. In diese können wir uns zurückziehen wenn wir den anderen wieder auf den Sack gehen
@230691.... Zeit? Wir? TSS... Ich bin am arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

"Stille-Poser-Treppe"! 

p.s.. Ich auch arbeiten. Jedenfalls sowas in der Art.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ... Ich bin am arbeiten



Er meint, bei ihm arbeitet es im Kopf!!! Laufradsatz ja - Laufradsatz nein ?!? 

Einfach kaufen, Angelo! Einfach kaufen!!! ... so macht das der Sumsemann auch immer!


----------



## unchained (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## 230691 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß ja, dass ihr am arbeiten seid  

Ich nur gerade nicht 
Benötigen ein gabelstapler um weiter machen zu können. Doch der ist von jemand anderem besetzt.
Sehr schade wie ich finde 

Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Mai 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Benötigen ein gabelstapler um weiter machen zu können. Doch der ist von jemand anderem besetzt.



HUBWAGEN, hol Dir einen Hubwagen!


----------



## 230691 (23. Mai 2011)

Haben wir hier nicht. 
Irgendwie kann man momentan fast nichts hier machen.

Da ich aber nur noch diese woche das praktikum habe, ist mir das egal^^


Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. Mai 2011)

Aha, der OWL Chat läuft wieder


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Haben wir hier nicht.
> Irgendwie kann man momentan fast nichts hier machen.



Frag doch gooni ob er kurz vorbei kommt.
Macht er bestimmt gerne! 


Oder halt doch [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca-sCX-r3Ms&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªStaplerfahrer Klaus - HQâ¬â[/nomedia].


----------



## 230691 (23. Mai 2011)

Jaa das wär doch mal was^^

Gooni komm mal schnell vorbei  brauche deine hilfe

Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Mai 2011)

Man Schi$$e!!! Hab heut echt was zu tun gehabt 

Sowas kenn ich als Beamter ja gar nicht 

...hatte nicht mal Zeit zwischendurch von unterwegs übers iPhone was zu posten 


Aber ihr seit ja auch ohne mich ganz gut klar gekommen  


Fährt heut Abend noch wer ne kleine Runde im Bielefelder Bereich????


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt echt alle Langeweile! 
Da schließ ich mich jetzt an und mache Feierabend 

Was plant ihr da eig mit dem Poser-Thread?


----------



## unchained (23. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Fährt heut Abend noch wer ne kleine Runde im Bielefelder Bereich????




kommt drauf an wo


----------



## RolfK (23. Mai 2011)

In der Bildung stand heut auch ein Artikel zu der Leiche in Hüllhorst.

Und in Borgholzhausen wurde ein Mann Mitte 40 tot durch Herzinfarkt unter seinem MTB gefunden.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wo



schlag was vor...

oder z.B. 17.30 Parkplatz Eiserner Anton


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Man Schi$$e!!! Hab heut echt was zu tun gehabt
> 
> Sowas kenn ich als Beamter ja gar nicht



Also zwei Fälle an einem einzigen Tag?


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Mai 2011)

Hä... bist du blöd?

zwei für diese Woche...


ts, ts, ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> In der Bildung stand heut auch ein Artikel zu der Leiche in Hüllhorst.
> 
> Und in Borgholzhausen wurde ein Mann Mitte 40 tot durch Herzinfarkt unter seinem MTB gefunden.



Ich finde es ziemlich krass was hier so abgeht. Auch vor einigen Monaten als der Biker verschwunden war. Meine Güte, "gut" das das drumherum nicht so bekannt wird. Dann machen sich nicht immer alle Sorgen um einen!


----------



## unchained (23. Mai 2011)

Pardon Sumsemann, ich muss nun Überstunden schieben


----------



## tangoba62 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ist jemand am kommenden Wochenende in Osnabrück beim 24h Rennen am Alfsee dabei??


----------



## Peter88 (23. Mai 2011)

ja am samstag komme ich mit dem rad zum kuchen essen vorbei  =)


----------



## tangoba62 (23. Mai 2011)

sonst keiner am start??

dann könnte man sich ja grüßen  ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2011)

ich glaube exto ist dort als einzelstarter unterwegs.

musst mal im thread zum rennen gucken.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8342548#post8342548

sind sogar noch einige andere bekannte gesichter da.
tine z.b., aber die solltest du ja kennen.

@ peter

das wird aber ein langes warmfahren für sonntag.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...d-vom-brandneuen-29er-Prototyp-_id_16821_.htm

hast du ne ahnung worüber wir gestern bei der rückfahrt gesprochen haben? wollte mir doch noch irgendwas bestellen.
jetzt wo ich gemerkt habe dass ich gar keinen steuersatz mehr habe, könnte ich das gleich mitbestellen.


----------



## tangoba62 (23. Mai 2011)

mit dem Team um Tine und dem Solofahrer Arnold werden wir unser Lager dort gemeinsam aufschlagen.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2011)

arnold reimer?

der ist irre der mann.
und schneller als ich. 

man kann nur hoffen dass man in dem alter auch noch so fit ist.


auf jeden fall viel spaß und schönes wetter. sturzfrei bleiben!


----------



## tangoba62 (23. Mai 2011)

jau,da hast wohl Recht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hä... bist du blöd?
> 
> zwei für diese Woche...
> 
> ...



Überanstreng Dich nicht! 
Nicht das Du uns am Wochenende vom Bike fällst...


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)

Wochenende biken ist bestimmt schon gestrichen.
Ich denke mal er geht 6 Wochen in Kur/Reha


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

*Ey*....
Warum is hier nix los
Muß Sumemann wieder arbeiten


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

Weiss nicht. Die Sabbeltanten halten sich alle ein wenig zurück heute...


----------



## 230691 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich kann ja hier ein wenig schreiben^^

Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

Jens...








JENS!!!













ich weiß nicht wies geschah,
da war dieser Lappen, der Eimer...... die Erinnerung ist verschwommen


ich... ich....ich....

habe geputzt.















Darf ich trotzdem hier bleiben und muß nicht in die Poser-Ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (24. Mai 2011)

geileeeeeeeeee karreeeeeeeee


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> geileeeeeeeeee karreeeeeeeee



Thanks,
macht auch richtig Spaß, die Kiste


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ich... ich....ich....
> 
> habe geputzt.
> 
> ...



*Wie geputzt???
Jetzt bist du bei mir unten durch! Ein Mtb putzt man nicht!*


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

@gooni   Wenn jetzt dein Bike geputzt ist.........










.... ist es dann kein MTB mehr?!


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *
> Ein Mtb putzt man nicht!*



Sowas kann nur der Schönwetterradler sagen, dessen Rad wird ja auch nie schmutzig


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

ach Kris, wo du grad da bist.
Ich brauch mindestens nen 21,5 er Rohr, 19 ist mir zu wenig


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ach Kris, wo du grad da bist.
> Ich brauch mindestens nen 21,5 er Rohr, 19 ist mir zu wenig



Das kann man jetzt aber auch falsch verstehen! 
Gut das ich weiss worum es geht...

Oder hat deine Freundin das zu dir gesagt?


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das kann man jetzt aber auch falsch verstehen!



War ja auch beabsichtigt


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

@Slang   Wenn Du nicht wieder mit Lappen und Eimer erwischt werden willst:
Ab Donnerstag gibt es bei Aldi für 3,- EUR die hier:







Dann kommtste auch in die kleinen Winkel ohne die Finger zu brechen.


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @gooni   Wenn jetzt dein Bike geputzt ist.........
> 
> .... ist es dann kein MTB mehr?!



Wenn ers geputzt hat, muß er es immer anbinden,

sonst wehts weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @Slang   Wenn Du nicht wieder mit Lappen und Eimer erwischt werden willst:
> Ab Donnerstag gibt es bei Aldi für 3,- EUR die hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich doch schon, so ein Gloria Sprühdingens, aber 3bar sind zu wenig, da hilft nur Schwamm und Handkraft.


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ach Kris, wo du grad da bist.
> Ich brauch mindestens nen 21,5 er Rohr, 19 ist mir zu wenig



Könnt ihr eure intimen Details nicht in einem sadoforum klären .... Tss tss..


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

Bist ja nur neidisch!


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure intimen Details nicht in einem sadoforum klären .... Tss tss..



Kannste mir eins empfehlen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

Wer ist denn alles am Herrentag mit dem Radl unterwegs? Oder zieht ihr nur mit dem Bollerwagen durch die Straßen!? 
Im Juni haben wir ja 3 lange Wochenenden. Da bleibt viel Zeit zum Biken!


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

Ja sicher mit Rad, und Bollerwagen 

http://witze-4u.de/pics/pics-com.php?id=255


----------



## 230691 (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich vatertag mit dem bike antanze, bekomm ich von mein freunden ein auf den deckel :X

Die verstehen das nicht so ganz, wie man nur so viel fahrrad fahren kann^^

Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

Mach Dir nichts draus. Unwissende gibt es überall.
Und man muss ja auch nicht jeden im Wald haben.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche mal Bilder zu erhaschen, geduldet euch ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

@ jens    Bilder von was? Vatertag?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

Genau 

Leider nur welche ohne Rad, aber so ging es an Vatertag los auf eine 20km-Runde am Kanal. Viel überholen und wirklich nicht einfach zufahren aber hat Spaß gemacht. Das Bier im Inneren stand auch schön kühl, dank Lüftungssystem! Ist jetzt aber schon ein paar Jährchen her 
Aber der Klang konnte schon richtig was!













LG Jens

PS: möchte mich für meine Zwischenprüfung belohnen, wo gibts günstig nen GoProLCD Backpack der noch vor nächstem Mittwoch kommt?


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

Hallöle 

da bin ich wieder...

Keine Angst... Arbeitsmenge war heute wieder normal
>soll heißen gegen Mittag wieder zurück 


Aber war den ganzen Nachmittag mit meinem Bike beschäftigt.

Kriege vorne den Reifen mit der Notubes Milch einfach nicht richtig dicht. Nach etwas googeln habe ich dann etwas gefunden, wonach co2 die Notubes Milch zerstören kann...
Klasse, da ich vorne den Reifen nicht mit der Standpumpe draufbekam hab ich ne co2 pumpe genommen 

Also ab zu Sattelfest,  ne neue Pulle Notubes Milch geholt (wo ich schon da war hab ich dann auch mal gleich ne Specialized Pro Standpumpe mitgenommen und damit meine SKS in Rente geschickt).
Nach noch etwas gesabbel mit Thomas ging es dann wieder zurück und ran ans Werk.

Reifen runter, alte Milch Raus, Reifen und Felge richtig reinigen, Reifen wieder drauf um dann testweise mit der neuen 80 Euro Standpumpe ihn in die Felge zu drücken...



...und????



Schei§§e... geht auch mit einer 80 Euro Pumpe nicht 
Auch dass ich dem Reifen den Kassenbon zeigte machte keinen Unterschied!!! Er wollte einfach nicht ins Felgenbett springen!!

Ok... Ab ins Auto und zur Tanke... 

Jetzt muss nur noch die Luft im Reifen bleiben... ich lass mich mal überraschen, bisher siehts gut aus...



Und die neue Standpumpe... 
Ja... also was kann sie nun besser als die SKS???


Hmmm.... gut aussehen auf alle Fälle 









Morgen soll TOP Wetter sein...
Fährt einer mit mir??????


LG
Der mit der neuen Pumpe


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Schei§§e... geht auch mit einer 80 Euro Pumpe nicht
> Auch dass ich dem Reifen den Kassenbon zeigte machte keinen Unterschied!!! Er wollte einfach nicht ins Felgenbett springen!!



Nix im Ärmel was?? Musst mal ordentlich drücken, dann kommt auch Luft aus der Pumpe!!

Oder - was auch hilft : Tülle der Pumpe aufs Ventil aufstecken.
Sonst geht nicht ... 

Later 
chucki_bo, 
der gleich Feierabend macht...


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

So siehts also aus wenn Sumse 3x die Woche pumpen geht.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2011)

mit schwalbe reifen und ztr felgen geht das aufpumpen per standpumpe ohne probleme.
grade samstag wieder probiert.

reifen drauf, milch rein, flanke nass und pumpen .... plopp, reifen sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> So siehts also aus wenn Sumse 3x die Woche pumpen geht.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich...

...ne Tüte Mitleid währ jetzt aber mal angebracht.


Aber was hat meine neue Specialized Air Tool mit Euch gemeinsam???

Alle sind Luftpumpen 


 den find ich gut


----------



## Zearom (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ... mit der neuen 80 Euro Standpumpe ihn in die Felge zu drücken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Aber was hat meine neue Specialized Air Tool mit Euch gemeinsam???



Es sieht gut aus!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

J E N S !!! HILFE!!! ich werde gemoppt...


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> J E N S !!! HILFE!!! ich werde gemoppt...



Hmmm? Gemoppt oder gemobbt?


----------



## unchained (24. Mai 2011)

:d:d


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Mai 2011)

Mopping sollte nicht unterschätzt werden!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)

Beim BBQ unheimlich wichtig! Wenn da nicht die richtige Mopsoße genommen wird dann taugt der beste Griller nix.
Ich weis was ich schreibe ich bin im Grillsportverein


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

Da seht ihr was ihr angerichtet habt!!!


...Verlust der Mutterrechtschreibung 


Ausserdem, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

Da mache ich nichts! 

An alle die auf den Lübbecker Trails unterwegs sind: _Passt auf Stöcker, Äste und Bäume in den Fahrspuren auf  Teilweise sehr lustig für ins "hingefallen", teilweise störend aber ich tuh den Leuten nicht den gefallen mich aufzuregen! _

Mich hat da schon mehr der gerissene Bowdenzug und das kaputte T-Shirt (da wollte ich wohl zu sehr schneiden) aufgeregt


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Moin...
ALTER wasn hier los
Da guckt man 2 Stunden nicht und kommt kaum mit dem Lesen nach!

ABER...
einige werden sich erinnern... Sumsemann denkt darüber nach am 8 std Rennen in Barntrup teilzunehmen.In einem 2er Team.
MICH wollte er aber NICHt dabei haben weil ich bei REGEN immer so schlechte Laune hab..!!
Ich hab jetzt grad die LÖSUNG dafür zusammengeschraubt! 
Ich fahr einfach hinter ihm her..(das Teil kann man schnell umbauen und ans Stumpjumper von ihm hängen)


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2011)

in barntrup sind dieses jahr nur solofahrer erlaubt.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> in barntrup sind dieses jahr nur solofahrer erlaubt.



Schei$$e... bin verheiratet


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> da bin ich wieder...
> 
> ...


Wenns *unbedingt* sein muß erklär ich mich dazu bereit.... AAber!!... Autobahn.. wie gehabt sonst geht mein Rad kaputt.. HERMANN?!
meld dich per Handy....!
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

... würde mich spontan auch als Teamfahrer und Partner(in) von Sumsemann anbieten. Bin zwar nicht so schnell wie Gooni, aber von der Optik her sehe ich mich vorne!!! 





_*Hier waren komische Fotos zusehen. -Admin*_

_Randbemerkung: DT Swiss Decals von den Felgen und roter Magura-Decal von der Federgabel wurden entfernt. Sieht jetzt etwas harmonischer aus. _


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2011)

jetzt gehts aber echt durch mit euch!


----------



## unchained (24. Mai 2011)

alter... kranker shice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (24. Mai 2011)

JEEEEENNNNNSSS PUTZZZEN!!!


----------



## 230691 (24. Mai 2011)

Lachflash 

Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Waldi...... Das ist hart. ECHT! das muß ich erst mal verkraften


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)

Jaaaaa, wie geil ist das den!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen das das meine geliebte goldene Lezyne-Pumpe ist und nicht das für das ihr es haltet, ihr Säcke!


----------



## Peter88 (24. Mai 2011)

Was ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

Schei.e! ... sollte wohl besser nur noch mit Sturmhaube Biken gehen. Habe die Folgen nicht bedacht.  ... aber am Herrentag in dem Outfit zum Sender! Das wärs!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

Lars!!! Das ist bisher Jahresbester!!!!!!


Wenn ich nicht schon verheiratet währe, dich würd ich so sofort heiraten!!!

...du spielst die Frau... Schwul ist ja nur der der gef... wird. 


Ok... wir fahren zusammen wenn du das Outfit auch in Barntrup trägst


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2011)

ich hoffe nur dass die besitzerin der klamotten nicht auch noch fotografieren musste.


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich schmeißich weg.... Die Schuhe!!!!!
Alter .... Sind das deine


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

... da muß ich meine Alte erstmal überreden, das ich den Fummel nochmal anziehen darf.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich schmeißich weg.... Die Schuhe!!!!!
> Alter .... Sind das deine



Nee, leider nicht! Sind zwar bequemer als meine SIDI aber passen leider nicht auf die Klickis. 

@ Kai 

Das hätte die nie mitgemacht!!! Stativ und Selbstauslöser.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, wie geil ist das den!!!



Du findest das geil? 


@ all:   aufräumen? ja vs. nein


----------



## RolfK (24. Mai 2011)

Was hast du da vorher geraucht? Davon will ich auch was  


Blos nicht aufräumen.....


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nee, leider nicht! Sind zwar bequemer als meine SIDI aber passen leider nicht auf die Klickis.
> 
> @ Kai
> 
> *Das hätte die nie mitgemacht!!!* Stativ und Selbstauslöser.



Wenn sie das noch nicht wissen sollte mit dem Bild hoffe ich sie wird es auch nie erfahren. Ich mein von uns erfährt sie nix.... Ehrenwort. Ist doch Männersache sowas


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

NEIN!!!! nicht aufräumen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Du findest das geil?
> 
> 
> @ all:   aufräumen? ja vs. nein



Ganz ehrlich...!? 
Um waldi einen gefallen zu tun!! das mei ich ernst .... Lösch es! 
Wir hatten unseren spaß und die meisten von uns haben es ja auch gesehen. 
Aber muß nicht jeder hier sehen denk ich ,,,, oder


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> NEIN!!!! nicht aufräumen!!!!



Warum wusste ich daß das kommt


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

@Lars... arbeitest du nicht bei Alcina???

Ich hab die Bilder da einfach mal hingemailt


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

Weiß sie natürlich nicht. Fragt mich nur ständig was denn so lustig wäre. 
... nicht das beim nächsten Grillen einem da was rausrutscht.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

seh ich so wie angie


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Weiß sie natürlich nicht. Fragt mich nur ständig was denn so lustig wäre.
> *... nicht das beim nächsten Grillen einem da was rausrutscht*.


Ach Waaaaaaaaas!


----------



## RolfK (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bilder da einfach mal hingemailt




Gut, wenn man sich auf seine Kumpel verlassen kann


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

Also mir ist es egal! ... bin eh grundsätzlich für jeden Sch..ß zu haben. Kannst sonst auch nur die letzten beiden Bilder wegen der obszönen Geste rausnehmen. Sind ja auch Minderjährige anwesend. 

@Sumsemann

Nö, bin nicht mehr bei Alcina.


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Weiß sie natürlich nicht. Fragt mich nur ständig was denn so lustig wäre.
> ... nicht das beim nächsten Grillen einem da was rausrutscht.



Also mich würd ja brennend interessieren wie deine Frau in dem Fummel aussieht! Is da was zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (24. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Weiß sie natürlich nicht. Fragt mich nur ständig was denn so lustig wäre.




Gib mal deine Nummer, ich ruf dann an und erklär ihr das 
Dann hast du noch mehr Spass heut......


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)

Geil finde ich die Aktion, man muss auch mal selber über sich Lachen können 

Aber auch meine Meinung; sowas sollte unter uns bleiben, das kann in ein paar Jahren mal ein blödes Nachspiel geben wenn du Kanzler werden willst : D
Also Bilder besser raus.


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

> __________________
> Mountainbiken ist, wenn man mit den wesentlichen Körperteilen nach Hause kommt
> und die Fahrradteile mitbringt, die zu teuer sind, um sie im Wald liegen zu lassen.


Das ist auch gut


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

@ Rolf & Gooni

Nix Frau in Fummel und nix Telefonnummer von Frau! Basta!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

...und Frau ohne Fummel???


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

... überlege gerade wie ich das Gesprächsthema wechseln kann?!? 

Goooooni, wie fährt sich denn der neue Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... überlege gerade wie ich das Gesprächsthema wechseln kann?!?
> 
> Goooooni, wie fährt sich denn der neue Lenker?



Das vergess ma...... Erzähl ich dir morgen
Jetzt gibt es viel wichtigeres


----------



## RolfK (24. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...und Frau ohne Fummel???


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

@ Jens

Dann lass die Bilder noch bis morgen Mittag drin, bis sich Kris und Slang auch noch ausgekotzt haben! 

... und meine Frau ohne Fummel könnt ihr vergessen. Was meint ihr wohl warum ich beim Sex immer das Licht ausmache!


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

hab die letzten beiden schon rausgenommen. mal sehen ob ich das rückgängig machen kann


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn nicht ist auch egal!


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2011)

Ist möglich, wenn auch umständlich.
Kommt sofort ...


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und meine Frau ohne Fummel könnt ihr vergessen. Was meint ihr wohl warum ich beim Sex immer das Licht ausmache!



Weil sich deine Frau sonst ekelt???


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Wisst ihr was ich seh wenn ich im Bett lieg und neben mich gucke.... ?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2011)

den nachttisch?


----------



## gooni11 (24. Mai 2011)

Das...... Was sonst



*Gute Nacht!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2011)

das ist ja nicht mal vernünftig ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## slang (24. Mai 2011)

Lars,
Spitzenaktion, ich bin hier grad fast vom Sessel gefallen 

Lad das mal in dein Album hier. Wir versprechen dir, das es jeder von uns duzende Male anklickt. Dann wirds hier das Foto der Woche.


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Mai 2011)

WTF????!!!!!????? =D


Warum in Gottes Namen hast du Frauenschuhe in deiner Schuhgröße??? =D


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

@ Gooni

Soso, der Angelo zählt abends also keine Schäfchen, sondern Speichen! 
Und deine Frau mußwohl im Keller schlafen!!! 

@ Slang

Das muß ich mir nochmal überlegen!!! 

@ OWL-Biker

Hab selbst nur Schuhgröße 42. Die hatten zwar 39 oder 40, aber mit ein wenig Lagerfett hat es mit dem anziehen geklappt.


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

:kotz:

Verdammt, jetzt bin ich wieder 2 Tage blind.
Wie soll ich da gleich die Klausur schreiben?!?

Vielleicht sollte man die Bilder nochmal mit großer Sonnenbrille machen, dan kann man nicht erkennen wer es ist. 

Wir können dann immer noch sagen es ist die hier:


----------



## slang (25. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hab selbst nur Schuhgröße 42. Die hatten zwar 39 oder 40, aber mit ein wenig Lagerfett hat es mit dem anziehen geklappt.



Moin,
das nennt man dann wohl Presspassung.
Stell mir grad vor, wie du krampfhaft versuchst diese Schuhe auszuziehen, und dein Frauchen grad nichtsahnend deines gestrigen Tagewerks, zur Tür reinkommt.


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

"Oh, hallo Schatz! Na sowas, da hab ich mich doch glatt mit den Schuhen vertan..."
"Das Kleid? Welches Kleid???"


----------



## slang (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab doch nur nen paar Fotos hochgeladen...

Was hast du?

:


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

Kennt ihr übrigens schon Herrn Kaiser von einer bekannten, deutschen Versicherung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Das...... Was sonst
> 
> *Gute Nacht!*




Tjaa, Angelo macht es sich halt gerne einfach.

Andere nehmen lieber 24 Mädels um auf 48 Nippel im Schlafzimmer zu kommen.


----------



## poekelz (25. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal Jungs, wollt/könnt ihr eure allabendlichen Unterhaltungen nicht in den CHAT verlagern?
Vielleicht kann der Admin ja dazu mal einen OWL-Chatroom einrichten? Oder chattet bei FB...

Jedes mal, wenn ich morgens hier in den Stammtisch klicke sind wieder drei Seiten dazu gekommen und vermutlich nicht nur ich habe die Zeit und den Bock die allen durchzulesen.

Die Gefahr, dass dabei dann wirkliche Stammtischthemen, z.B. alles was nicht von euch kommt  dann unter geht ist riesengroß.

Aloha
Frank


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, in welchen Chat? FB?
Definiere "wirkliche Stammtischthemen"! 

Ich dachte das hier wäre der Sabbelthread...


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hmmm, in welchen Chat? FB?
> Definiere "wirkliche Stammtischthemen"!
> 
> Ich dachte das hier wäre der Sabbelthread...



...sehe ich ebenso


----------



## gooni11 (25. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...sehe ich ebenso



Ich auch.... Stammtisch ist zu quatschen da... Hier gibt es kein '' Thema''
Dafür gibt es die anderen Threads!
außerdem ist ein Chat nicht das gleiche! Wir planem das ja auch nicht , manchmal ist es halt Zufall das so viele von uns grad online sind. 
Mein Fazit.... *IHR* seit nicht oft genug hier im Forum


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn wir nen eigenen Sabbelthread bekommen, Frank! Frage mich nur, wie oft der Stammtisch dann noch genutzt wird!  ... 80-90% derjenigen, die sich hier aufhalten, melden sich eh nie zu Wort und verhalten sich ausschließlich passiv. Ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, ich nutze andere Foren teilweise auch nur als reine Informationsquelle, aber bis auf eine Hand voll OWL´er ist hier meistens tote Hose. 
Ich kann allerdings auch verstehen, das viele keine Lust haben sich aktiv zu beteiligen, da die Mehrzahl von uns oftmals nur geistigen Dünnsch.ss von sich gibt (mich eingeschlossen), aber wir versuchen nur krampfhaft dem schlechten Ruf der Mountainbiker gerecht zu werden! 

... werde mich aber mit solchen geschmacklosen Bilder-Postings (die Fliesen in der Küche waren nicht gewischt, sorry) zukünftig zurück halten und euch verschonen!  ... war nicht mehr richtig zurechnungsfähig und mußte auch mal meine feminine Seite zeigen!

Außerdem gehört zu nem schönen Bike (ich finds jedenfalls schön) auch nen richtiges Gridgirl!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (25. Mai 2011)

So, viel Spaß allen die jetzt auf der Arbeit sitzen!
Ich hab Urlaub und trete jetzt bei bestem Wetter mein Stereo durch den Wald


----------



## Zearom (25. Mai 2011)

Ich find das so okay, ich mein... es ist ein Stammtisch. Wer genervt ist von den vielen Benachrichtigungsmails genervt ist sollte entweder das Abo auf den Thread löschen oder anpassen. Ausserdem ist mir persönlich lieber "ihr" spammt hier rum, als im "OWL- Ich hab was neues"  Denn wenn beispielsweise Sumsemann da wieder was postet, weiss ich sofort das ich wieder ein Produkt von der Specializedliste abhaken kann *lacht*


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> So, viel Spaß allen die jetzt auf der Arbeit sitzen!
> Ich hab Urlaub und trete jetzt bei bestem Wetter mein Stereo durch den Wald



Arsch. 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## gooni11 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab dann mal einen vernünftigen Thread eröffnet und hoffe das wir uns da entfalten können


----------



## poekelz (25. Mai 2011)

@kris (Definiere "wirkliche Stammtischthemen"! )

Das hier z.B.:



Sgt.Green schrieb:


> So, viel Spaß allen die jetzt auf der Arbeit sitzen!
> Ich hab Urlaub und trete jetzt bei bestem Wetter mein Stereo durch den Wald



Genau solche Dinge gehen dann in den 3 "Nachtseiten" unter, nichts gegen euch persönlich (of course) und ich weiß auch aus eigenen Erfahrungen, dass so ein Hinundhergeposte schnell mal spontan in einen Fließtext ausartet, aber ich befürchte einfach dass es Dinge hier gibt, die dann einfach verloren gehen. Daher fände ich so einen Sabbelthread (kein Thema, wenig Regeln) ganz angebracht, damit wir hier lieber über die wirklich wichtigen Themen herziehen können 

BTW: FB = Facebook

@Zearom - also einen Stammtisch-Fred zu abonnieren, auf so eine bekl... Idee bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen, sorry


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Genau solche Dinge gehen dann in den 3 "Nachtseiten" unter, nichts gegen euch persönlich (of course) und ich weiß auch aus eigenen Erfahrungen, dass so ein Hinundhergeposte schnell mal spontan in einen Fließtext ausartet, aber ich befürchte einfach dass es Dinge hier gibt, die dann einfach verloren gehen. Daher fände ich so einen Sabbelthread (kein Thema, wenig Regeln) ganz angebracht, damit wir hier lieber über die wirklich wichtigen Themen herziehen können



Hmmm, naja. Also bisher habe ich mir immer schon die "Mühe" gemacht _alle_ Beiträge die neu dazugekommen sind auch wirklich zu lesen.



poekelz schrieb:


> BTW: FB = Facebook



Ich weiss...


----------



## slang (25. Mai 2011)

Die wirklich "wichtigen" Themen gehören vielleicht auch nicht in den Stammtisch. 
wenn Sgt_Green nicht nur hätte ärgern wollen, sondern Leute sucht, mit denen er diese Woche Touren fahren möchte, hätte das ja gut in den Verabrede-Thread gepasst. 
Ich gehe aber davon aus, das ersteres sein Ziel war


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

timolo95 schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch vergessen ,
> 
> wenn jemaqnd probleme mit sienem bike hat , ich würde es kostenlos reperieren bzw würde ich auch ein Inividual aufbau machen.
> Schreibt mich dann einfach an.



Lernst Du 2radmechaniker? Oder schraubst Du nur gerne?


----------



## gooni11 (25. Mai 2011)

Wo isn das jetzt her


----------



## RolfK (25. Mai 2011)

Außem Vorstellungsfred.

Kris wollte ihn bestimmt gleich dezent drauf hinweisen, wo was hingeschrieben gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

Hatte heute Besuch. Als der Freund meiner Cousine hörte das ich Mountainbike fahre, sagte er mir das ich mich an ihn wenden soll, wenn ich ein richtig gutes MTB haben möchte. Er hätte da Kontakte und könnte mir von einem Premiumhersteller zu nem guten Kurs eines besorgen. Klang prima, träumte schon von einem Ibis, Rocky Mountain oder Specialized, doch dann der Schock!!! Ich kenn den Chef von Gudereit!


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

hammmmmmmmeeeeeerrrrr 

Heut hab ich ne Horde Rennradfharer in Alpecin-Dress bei dem Herrn Kalkühler gesehen. Da warst du aber nicht mit dabei?!


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hatte heute Besuch. Als der Freund meiner Cousine hörte das ich Mountainbike fahre, sagte er mir das ich mich an ihn wenden soll, wenn ich ein richtig gutes MTB haben möchte. Er hätte da Kontakte und könnte mir von einem Premiumhersteller zu nem guten Kurs eines besorgen. Klang prima, träumte schon von einem Ibis, Rocky Mountain oder Specialized, doch dann der Schock!!! Ich kenn den Chef von Gudereit!



LOL!!!! 

Ein Gudereit.... Ja, ganz was Feines


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

Muhahahahaaa...


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Heut hab ich ne Horde Rennradfharer in Alpecin-Dress bei dem Herrn Kalkühler gesehen. Da warst du aber nicht mit dabei?!



Nee, das sind die Jungs von Sprintax. Die sponsern wir nur. Ich glaube die treffen sich jeden Mittwoch vorm Training bei Kalkühler, dem alten Bike-Messi! 

Ich arbeite direkt bei Alpecin, habe aber weder etwas mit Sprintax noch mit dem von uns gesponserten MTB-Team in der Zeitschrift "Mountainbike" zu tun.


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nee, das sind die Jungs von Sprintax. Die sponsern wir nur. Ich glaube die treffen sich jeden Mittwoch vorm Training bei Kalkühler, dem alten Bike-Messi!
> 
> Ich arbeite direkt bei Alpecin, habe aber weder etwas mit Sprintax noch mit dem von uns gesponserten MTB-Team in der Zeitschrift "Mountainbike" zu tun.



Der Typ ist klasse. Aber Bike-Messi  ich beömmel mich. Du hast ja so recht. Er hat mir heut erstmal nen neuen Schaltzug eingezogen. 

Aber gut zu wissen. Ich hab jetzt schon geguckt ob ich da einen mit rock und hohen Schuhen sehe


----------



## RolfK (25. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hatte heute Besuch. Als der Freund meiner Cousine hörte das ich Mountainbike fahre, sagte er mir das ich mich an ihn wenden soll, wenn ich ein richtig gutes MTB haben möchte. Er hätte da Kontakte und könnte mir von einem Premiumhersteller zu nem guten Kurs eines besorgen. Klang prima, träumte schon von einem Ibis, Rocky Mountain oder Specialized, doch dann der Schock!!! Ich kenn den Chef von Gudereit!




Hehe . Du sparst bestimmt schon oder , Sowas kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

Und als besonderes Special..... tatatatatatataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa einen verstellbaren Vorbau für eine rückenschonende Sitzposition ! Das wärs doch.


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Aber gut zu wissen. Ich hab jetzt schon geguckt ob ich da einen mit rock und hohen Schuhen sehe



Das hab ich jetzt davon! 

Kalkühler ist klasse. Ne richtige Choriphäe im Radsport. Hat früher selbst Rahmen gebaut, u.a. für die Nationalmannschaft der DDR und den deutschen Olympiasieger in Los Angeles im Bahnradfahren. Sieht zwar abenteuerlich bei ihm aus, aber der führt kleinere Reparaturen für nen Appel und nen Ei durch. Ich hab bei ihm auch schon mit alten Fahrradteilen bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (25. Mai 2011)

Ganz genau . !!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hehe . Du sparst bestimmt schon oder , Sowas kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.



Ich wollte ihm nicht vor den Kopf stoßen und hab ihm höflich erklärt das Gudereit-Mountainbikes eher auf eine andere Zielgruppe abzielen.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hatte heute Besuch. Als der Freund meiner Cousine hörte das ich Mountainbike fahre, sagte er mir das ich mich an ihn wenden soll, wenn ich ein richtig gutes MTB haben möchte. Er hätte da Kontakte und könnte mir von einem Premiumhersteller zu nem guten Kurs eines besorgen. Klang prima, träumte schon von einem Ibis, Rocky Mountain oder Specialized, doch dann der Schock!!! Ich kenn den Chef von Gudereit!



Geilen Spannungsbogen aufgebaut 
Ich hatte auch direkt Ibis oder Speci im Sinn, aber dann......


----------



## gooni11 (25. Mai 2011)

Haloohooo....
Bitte nicht so viel unnötiges Zeug schreiben! Ich hab echt nicht die Zeit das morgen alles zu lesen ja! 
Fast euch kurz bitte


----------



## RolfK (25. Mai 2011)

Na gut, dann halt in Bild und Ton.

Was für die Trailfettischisten 

http://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/0/3/_/video/03-Scotlandmp4.m4v


----------



## kris. (26. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab echt nicht die Zeit das morgen alles zu lesen ja!



Seit wann kannst Du lesen?!? 

@ All:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (26. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Seit wann kannst Du lesen?!?
> 
> @ All:


Also ich finde ja das solche Beleidigungen nicht in den Stammtisch gehören....Jääähäääns.... Bitte löschen!
Danke

Ich bin ab heute nur noch für ernsthafte Stammtischthemen zu sprechen
Guten Tag


----------



## kris. (26. Mai 2011)

Im Ernst: Seit wann kannst Du lesen?!? 



Sorry, konnte nicht anders... 


@Rolf  gibts das auch Windoof Mediaplayerkompatibel?


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

Mal was anderes ... ist wer von euch heute im  Teuto unterwegs?


----------



## gooni11 (26. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes ... ist wer von euch heute im  Teuto unterwegs?



Sach ma..... Gehts noch!!!!  das gehört in den Touren Thread! Ts ts...
Äh.... Ja ich bin da unterwegs wenn es trocken bleibt!


----------



## gooni11 (26. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Seit wann kannst Du lesen?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, konnte nicht anders...



Seit Montag... um genau zu sein


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Sach ma..... Gehts noch!!!!  das gehört in den Touren Thread! Ts ts...



Nööööö, der Touren-Verabrede-Thread wäre nicht korrekt, da ich nicht gefragt habe ob einer mit mir zusammen ne Tour macht! ... wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob sich wieder Lipper im Bielefelder Teil des Teutos herum treiben!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes ... ist wer von euch heute im  Teuto unterwegs?



Wann denn?
...und vorallem was willste fahren?

Wenn du Bock auf ein paar Trails rund um den Eisernen Anton hast dann könnt ich von etwa 14-15.45h oder ab 19.30h


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Mai 2011)

So langsam wird es etwas affig.
Hier hat jemand mal seine sachliche Meinung zum Stammtisch gesagt und jetzt wird das ausgewalzt als wäre man hier im Kindergarten

Gegen Spaß und quatsch laberei hab ich überhaupt nichts aber ich denke es gibt schon irgendwo Grenzen.



gooni11 schrieb:


> Sach ma..... Gehts noch!!!!  das gehört in den Touren Thread! Ts ts...
> Äh.... Ja ich bin da unterwegs wenn es trocken bleibt!


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wann denn?
> ...und vorallem was willste fahren?
> 
> Wenn du Bock auf ein paar Trails rund um den Eisernen Anton hast dann könnt ich von etwa 14-15.45h oder ab 19.30h



Bin doch konditionell eher der Typ "Bremse"! (aber ne Hope)  ... und Du willst doch fahren und nicht warten!

Wobei Trails nicht schlecht klingt. Hatte erst überlegt das Bike in den Kofferraum zu packen, dann zum Velmerstot und vor dort aus etwas die umliegenden Trails abfahren.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> So langsam wird es etwas affig.
> Hier hat jemand mal seine sachliche Meinung zum Stammtisch gesagt und jetzt wird das ausgewalzt als wäre man hier im Kindergarten
> 
> Gegen Spaß und quatsch laberei hab ich überhaupt nichts aber ich denke es gibt schon irgendwo Grenzen.



Habt euch alle wieder lieb!  ... am besten halten sich die einen zukünftig ein wenig zurück und die anderen nehmen sich etwas mehr Zeit zum Lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. Mai 2011)

Sowas beruhigt sich nach 1-2 Tagen wieder... 

Grenzen für Spaß im Stammtisch sollte es aber nicht geben. Wie schon gesagt: Für alles was soooooo wichtig ist das es hier nicht "untergehen" darf gibt es inzwischen Extra-Threads. Und wenn es keinen passenden gibt, dann macht man halt noch einen auf.

Wenn ich abends in der Kneipe um die Ecke ne Stange Wasser in die Ecke stellen muß, hört der Rest der Gruppe ja auch nicht mit dem Gespräch auf oder wiederholt alles nochmal wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bin doch konditionell eher der Typ "Bremse"! (aber ne Hope)  ... und Du willst doch fahren und nicht warten!
> 
> Wobei Trails nicht schlecht klingt. Hatte erst überlegt das Bike in den Kofferraum zu packen, dann zum Velmerstot und vor dort aus etwas die umliegenden Trails abfahren.



Beim Trails fahren kommt es nicht so auf Kondition an. In Ruhe hochkurbeln und mit nem Grinsen runterballern 

Gibt nen paar nette Trails rund um den Eisernen Anton wo man sich so knapp 2 Std aufhalten kann.


----------



## gooni11 (26. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Sowas beruhigt sich nach 1-2 Tagen wieder...
> 
> Grenzen für Spaß im Stammtisch sollte es aber nicht geben. Wie schon gesagt: Für alles was soooooo wichtig ist das es hier nicht "untergehen" darf gibt es inzwischen Extra-Threads. Und wenn es keinen passenden gibt, dann macht man halt noch einen auf.
> 
> Wenn ich abends in der Kneipe um die Ecke ne Stange Wasser in die Ecke stellen muß, hört der Rest der Gruppe ja auch nicht mit dem Gespräch auf oder wiederholt alles nochmal wenn ich wieder da bin.



So isses! 

Also ich bin ab ca15 Uhr in Richtung Hermann unterwegs denk ich
Mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Beim Trails fahren kommt es nicht so auf Kondition an. In Ruhe hochkurbeln und mit nem Grinsen runterballern
> 
> Gibt nen paar nette Trails rund um den Eisernen Anton wo man sich so knapp 2 Std aufhalten kann.



Ich sag dir bis spätestens 13 Uhr bescheid.


----------



## kris. (26. Mai 2011)

Huuuuuuh, Gangsta-Wichtel is in da hood!


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Huuuuuuh, Gangsta-Wichtel is in da hood!



Muß nach den Fotos in Frauenklamotten erstmal "untertauchen"!


----------



## gooni11 (26. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Muß nach den Fotos in Frauenklamotten erstmal "untertauchen"!



Ja  glaub ich....... aber meinste deine Frau erkennt dich so nicht evt trotzdem..


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)

Das mag sein!


----------



## poekelz (26. Mai 2011)

Gestern Abend im Biergarten:

"Alle Tage sind gleich lang, nur unterschiedlich breit...." 

So Sachen gepackt, einmal über Bike geschaut und morgen früh geht´s ab in den Deister - 3 Tage Liteville on Tour Fahr- und Technikcamp - FREU!

...danach bleibe ich direkt in Bad Nenndorf zur Kur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## kris. (26. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> So Sachen gepackt, einmal über Bike geschaut und morgen früh geht´s ab in den Deister - 3 Tage Liteville on Tour Fahr- und Technikcamp - FREU!



Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## RolfK (26. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> So Sachen gepackt, einmal über Bike geschaut und morgen früh geht´s ab in den Deister - 3 Tage Liteville on Tour Fahr- und Technikcamp - FREU!
> 
> ...danach bleibe ich direkt in Bad Nenndorf zur Kur




Besser kann's nicht laufen - Viel Spass


----------



## gooni11 (27. Mai 2011)

Morgen

*Erledigt.. Danke*


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Mai 2011)

Das kenne ich! Kurz vorm Wochenende kommt man nochmal in Tuning-Stimmung und hat keinen Bock auf blöde Lieferzeiten bei Online-Bestellungen. 

Versuch mal hier dein Glück! Der führt meines Wissens als einziger in der Umgebung Syntace.
*ZWEIRADWERK*

 Engerstr. 50
33824 Werther

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Engerstr.+50 Werther de+(ZWEIRADWERK)
  Tel: 05203 901687


----------



## slang (27. Mai 2011)

Hi.
hier ist ja tote Hose irgendwie 
Weder die Spamer noch die Ernsthaften trauen sich, scheint mir

Syntace führen hier übrigens so einige, was die im Vorrat haben ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (27. Mai 2011)

Ihr wolltet uns ja hier nicht mehr so haben... 
Der Posertread musste gelöscht werden...
Wir haben jetzt ne OWL Poser und Sabbelgruppe bei Facebook...


----------



## kris. (27. Mai 2011)

Was aber nicht bedeutet das wir nicht auch hier noch unser Unwesen treiben!


----------



## slang (28. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ihr wolltet uns ja hier nicht mehr so haben...
> Der Posertread musste gelöscht werden...
> Wir haben jetzt ne OWL Poser und Sabbelgruppe bei Facebook...



"Ihr..." ?? Damit fühl ich mich jetzt aber nicht angesprochen 
Na, dann muß ich mich auf meine alten Tage ja doch noch mal drum kümmern wie Facebook funktioniert. 
Wenns hier im Stammtisch jetzt nur noch Brause statt Weizenbier gibt


----------



## gooni11 (28. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> "Ihr..." ?? Damit fühl ich mich jetzt aber nicht angesprochen
> Na, dann muß ich mich auf meine alten Tage ja doch noch mal drum kümmern wie Facebook funktioniert.
> Wenns hier im Stammtisch jetzt nur noch Brause statt Weizenbier gibt


Ich mag keine Brause.....
Aber Weizenbier..... in rauhen Mengen.. (so seh ich ja auch aus)..


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Brause.....
> Aber Weizenbier..... in rauhen Mengen.. (so seh ich ja auch aus)..



Ach so... deswegen siehst du aus wie'n Fass. 

...bei mir gibts das Pils immer im Six Pack


----------



## kris. (28. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...bei mir gibts das Pils immer im Six Pack



müsste das nicht heissen "_in_ den Sixpack"?!?


----------



## Ulrich-40 (28. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> müsste das nicht heissen "_in_ den Sixpack"?!?


Gibs zu, im Grunde willst du nur das i gegen ein e getauscht haben!
Ulli


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Mai 2011)

Ulrich-40 schrieb:


> Gibs zu, im Grunde willst du nur das i gegen ein e getauscht haben!
> Ulli



Ähhhmmmm.... Ne heute nicht... Bin grad 80km Rad gefahren

...aber frag mich doch morgen noch mal oder besser schick mir einfach ein paar heisse Bräute vorbei.


----------



## 230691 (28. Mai 2011)

So Federgabelservice vollbracht 

Ich sau mich da immer was ein, herrlich.

Naja jedenfalls ist meine Gabel wieder schön fluffig und hat ein echt geiles Ansprechverhalten (dafür das es nur eine SR Suntour ist)

Mal schauen ob ich mir vom ersten Gehalt wirklich eine neue von Rock Shox hole, oder ob ich es nicht einfach lasse.


----------



## RolfK (28. Mai 2011)

Hast du nicht was von nem Enduro erwähnt nächstes Jahr? Warum noch Geld in den alten Hobel stecken........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (28. Mai 2011)

Jap genau darum bin ich so sehr am hin und her überlegen 

Irgendwie möchte ich momentan alles auf einmal haben^^


----------



## RolfK (28. Mai 2011)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor . Ging mir damals nicht anders.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ähhhmmmm.... Ne heute nicht... Bin grad 80km Rad gefahren
> 
> ...aber frag mich doch morgen noch mal oder besser schick mir einfach ein paar heisse Bräute vorbei.



der sumsemann nimmts mit allen auf.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor . Ging mir damals nicht anders.



Rolf, bin gerade vom Deister zurück. 
Morgen Biken?
Kleine Neue Mühle Tour zur Muskellockerung?


----------



## RolfK (28. Mai 2011)

Um die Uhrzeit erst? Was habt ihr da getrieben? Meine Güte ne, unfassbar.
Morgen hat Frauchen mal wieder frei und da werd ich mit ihr ne Runde drehen, gaaanz entspannt. Nach der Erkältung wieder locker einrollen. Aber am Donnerstag und am Samstag oder Sonntag können wir was starten. Wollte ja eigentlich nach Braunlage, aber dafür scheint sich ja keiner mehr zu interessieren. Aber vielleicht fahre ich dann da Sonntag alleine hin, falls sich nix anderes findet. Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt.


----------



## tonic10 (28. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit erst? Was habt ihr da getrieben? Meine Güte ne, unfassbar.
> Morgen hat Frauchen mal wieder frei und da werd ich mit ihr ne Runde drehen, gaaanz entspannt. Nach der Erkältung wieder locker einrollen. Aber am Donnerstag und am Samstag oder Sonntag können wir was starten. Wollte ja eigentlich nach Braunlage, aber dafür scheint sich ja keiner mehr zu interessieren. Aber vielleicht fahre ich dann da Sonntag alleine hin, falls sich nix anderes findet. Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt.


RolfK wie wir ihn kennen...erst alles anleiern und dann kneifen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Du hattest doch den Terminkalender für den Ausflug nach Braunlage eingestellt und den 05. als Termin  bekannt gegeben. Und da du die Planung in die Hand genommen hast,  erwarten die Leute eben ein paar mehr Infos. z.b Uhrzeit, wo trifft man sich, Mitfahrgelegenheit, was ist bei Regen etc. Aber der einzige der sich nicht mehr dafür interessiert hat warst du...Dadom11 wartet bis heute auf ne Antwort Da kannst du ja jetzt nicht sagen das sich keiner mehr dafür interessiert, oder?

Also, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische! Steht Sonntag der 05. oder nicht? Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück, und es regnet oder das Frauchen hat frei?


----------



## vogel23 (29. Mai 2011)

Hello again!
weiß jemand mit wem Sumsemann gerade rücksichtslos durch den Wald brettert?


----------



## poekelz (29. Mai 2011)

Bin eben auch vom Vollgaswochenende ausm Deister wieder gekommen - 3 Tage feinstes Trailsurfen und abends Partey.

Am Bike ist alles heil geblieben, nur mein Körper zeigt doch einige Verschleißerscheinungen - ich hab Körper!!

Die nächsten 3 Tage packe ich definitiv erst mal kein Fahrrad an - nicht mal zum Bäcker 

Hab auch noch nen coolen Videolink mitgebracht, ab 9:36 ist eine Sequence von Jasper Jauch, der uns u.a. am Wochenende geguidet hat: [ame="http://vimeo.com/24006782"]RAW FULL FILM on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2011)

Man wird nicht jünger! 

Hört sich aber so an als hätte ihr ne Menge Spaß gehabt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. Mai 2011)

Sag ich ja immer; der Deister ist die Anreise auf jedenfall wert


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag! 

Bitte einmal teilnehmen  Umfrage



Danke


----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2011)

cool cool


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Chainy kommt also nur zum trinken?


----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2011)

quatsch jens, zum foto machen von den hübschen määäääädls


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2011)

Nichts da! Die bekommst du nicht vor die Linse!  Aber hinter die Kamera zum Fotografen ja vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2011)

das wäre noch viel besseeeeer


----------



## tangoba62 (30. Mai 2011)

gestern wieder zurück vom 24h rennen am alfsee.
"unser" team hat den anfänglich 5ten platz leider nicht halten können und ist dann 11ter geworden. sind aber voll zufrieden damit. tine mit dem mixed-team ist auf den 3ten platz gekommen!!
ansonsten eine ganz gute veranstaltung mit luft nach oben.war aber auch das ertse rennen am alfsee.

@sumsemann - das hättest du auch gut geschafft.aber lars hat dich gut vertreten und hat alles gegeben!!


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Mai 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> @sumsemann - das hättest du auch gut geschafft.aber lars hat dich gut vertreten und hat alles gegeben!!



Ne, ne, lass mal... War echt froh mir den Stress nicht antuen zu müssen.

Aber wir werden wohl beim 8h Rennen gegeneinander antreten


----------



## tangoba62 (30. Mai 2011)

aber nicht als einzelstarter. werde wohl eher im team fahren.dann kann ich dich auch öfter überholen

aber andre fährt solo, das wäre doch eine gute herausforderung

laß mal wieder ne tour fahren. muß aber erst meine beine wieder weich kriegen, waren beim rennen knapp 180km. die meisten davon am limit

vielleicht mal zum wochnende oder so..


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Mai 2011)

Tour... ja gerne 


Das 8h Rennen fahr ich auch nicht alleine...

Hatte gesehen das du letztes Jahr mit Kai gefahren bist und bin davon ausgegangen, dass du wieder im 2er Team startest.

Ich wollte mit Angelo fahren...
Oh Gott... das kann ja mit Angelo was werden wenn es regnet


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2011)

dann guckt euch die abfahrt mal an, da ist es immer feucht/nass.


----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2011)

Oo, dann wirds wohl nix.


----------



## gooni11 (30. Mai 2011)

Moin
Nee ... wenns regnet  .....fahr ich... nach haus.
Sumsemann wartet dann an der Wechselstelle....und wartet und wartet... ich hau hinten am enderen Ende der Strecke ab.... nach Haus aufs Sofa...

JUNGS.....
Ich hab ein Problem. Ich möchte Ja neue Räder haben..... sagt ihr mir doch mal welches Bild ihr besser findet ...!!
Unten das ist JETZT mit alten Crossmax in Schwarz (die bekomm ich aber nicht mehr)
Oben das Bild wären die neuen Crossmax..... ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was schöner ist.

Es gibt auch noch ne Sumsemanspezialalternative aber die ist teuer...zu teuer!
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Mai 2011)

Crossmax...:kotz::kotz::kotz:



Roval Cotrol SL Carbon!!!!


----------



## slang (30. Mai 2011)

Also wenn außer diesem silbergesprenkel da nicht wirklich nen Vorteil bei den neuen Modell ist, würd ich die alten behalten.

Was ist denn dein Preisrahmen?
für 4-500 bekommst du doch einen konventionellen LR-Satz mit Hopenaben und leichten Speichen und Felgen in gut gespeichter Quali.
Sowas würd ich nem Systemlaufradsatz immer bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Ich mag ja immer noch die hier:






800,-
1500g




aber auf mich hört ja eh keiner


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2011)

Sind das CB's?


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sind das CB's?



Jep...


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2011)

Da gibts doch so ne schöne Signatur hier im Forum ...


so ähnlich:  "ausgelutschtere Nippel als eine russische Prostituierte haben nur die Laufräder von Crank Brothers!"


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Und russische Prostituierte sind auch gerne mal "Tubeless-Ready"!


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

@ gooni

an deinem bike würde mein 29er lrs in klein gut aussehen.

acros a-hub .54
notubes ztr alpine (an meinem ist die crest verbaut, da es die alpine nicht für 29" gibt.)
sapim cx-ray
sapim polyax alu

ist zwar "etwas" teurer als deine angepeilten 500 , aber es lohnt sich!
vor allem ist die felge schön breit und tubeless-ready.


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Mai 2011)

Die Crank Brothers sind 

... aber es geht nichts über den Sound einer Hope Pro II oder alternativ noch einer Chris King!  ... klingen wie die japanischen Jagdbomber über Pearl Harbour! 

Chic finde ich sonst noch die tune Edelweiz, Easton oder AX Lightness, aber die fallen ja kostentechnisch aus dem Rahmen.

Wenn es nicht unbedingt die SLR sein müssen, nimm die CB!


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Oder die hier, falls sie noch da sind.
Ween ich das Geld übrig hätte würds mich ja auch jucken tun...


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Und russische Prostituierte sind auch gerne mal "Tubeless-Ready"!



Uahhhh  Ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (31. Mai 2011)

Entscheidung gefallen......
Ich fahr schon immer Crossmax... hatte NIE probleme so wirklich... also bleibt es dabei.
Crossmax SLR 2011.

Samstag geht es im Porsche S4 nach Kassel...

So...... jetzt alle drauf auf den armen gooni.


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Nach *Kassel*?!? Arme Sau!


----------



## gooni11 (31. Mai 2011)

Was is so schlimm an Kassel?


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Na, irgendwas musste ich doch schreiben.
Porsche oder Crossmax wären ja noch unpassender gewesen...


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

was ist an dem 2011er anders als an dem jetzigen?


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

5g leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Mai 2011)

Samstag erst?

... wie hälst Du das noch soooo lange aus???


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Mai 2011)

Ähhhh, kündigt dir Sumsemann jetzt eigentlich die Freundschaft? 

Der sitzt jetzt kopfschüttelnd vorm PC und murmelt vor sich hin "Crossmax an nem Specialized ... Igittigitt ... wie kann man nur ... der is ja doof ... das passt doch gar nicht ..."


----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Samstag erst?
> 
> ... wie hälst Du das noch soooo lange aus???



Heute war kein Goonie wetter,
Morgen solls auch bewölkt sein, Regengefahr!!!! 
Vatertags gibt er sich die Kante.
Er muß im Grunde nur den Freitag schaffen.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

wenn der ablauf so stimmt, dann kann er freitag eh nicht fahren.


----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> So...... jetzt alle drauf auf den armen gooni.



So so, ich darf hier nicht mit Kris über benötigte Federgabelschaftlängen reden, aber du lädts hier offen zum Gruppensex ein.


----------



## gooni11 (31. Mai 2011)

Moin
Also.... Sumsemann sitzt glaub ich echt am Rechner und weint ... Aaber ich möchte mal erwähnen das die crossmaxe immernoch zur Elite gehören auch wenn einige das scheinbar irgendwie nicht wahrhaben wollen hier im Forum!
Davon ab kosten sie die Hälfte wie die roval carbon  und es standen am Ende nur diese beiden radsätze auf meinem Zettel!

Dann
K Star ... Die neuen sind halt neu meine haben einfach schon einige km auf der Uhr und deshalb woll ich mal ( frische).
Dann 
Ihr Banausen .... 20  .... Sie sind 20 gr leichter

Ich wollte einfach nur neue... Jetzt hab ich praktisch ein neues Bike ! 

Wie ich die Zeit im regen bis Samstag rumbekomme weiß ich Au nicht.... Mit saufen vielleicht..... 
Mfg


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Soso, gooni holt sich ne neuen weil sie 20g leichter ist.
Immer dieser Schlankheitswahn und seine Mager-Models.


----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

Was wiegt der denn überhaupt?
Also der Crossmax, Goonies Gewicht will ich nicht  WIRKLICH wissen 

Kris,
dein Rohr wird ja immer kürzer, 0,8mm Schwund in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## 230691 (31. Mai 2011)

Naja so lange das Öl nicht noch aus Bremse und Gabel raus gelassen wird für ein paar Gramm weniger


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

ist ca. 1520g schwer.
centerlock ist 10g leichter, aber da wiegen die scheiben wiederum mehr.

mein obiger vorschlag wiegt ca. 200g weniger.

ich sage es ja nur ungern, aber mein 29er lrs ist sogar minimal leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ist ca. 1520g schwer.
> centerlock ist 10g leichter, aber da wiegen die scheiben wiederum mehr.
> 
> mein obiger vorschlag wiegt ca. 200g weniger.
> ...



Dafür siehts aber Schei..e aus

und duck und weg...



Nein.. Spaß


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Kris,
> dein Rohr wird ja immer kürzer, 0,8mm Schwund in ein paar Tagen.



Heute ist es ja auch deutlich kälter als die Tage noch!


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Dafür siehts aber Schei..e aus
> 
> und duck und weg...
> 
> Nein.. Spaß



macht doch nichts. ich muss ja damit fahren.


----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Heute ist es ja auch deutlich kälter als die Tage noch!



Dann meß ich noch mal, geht dann ja vielleicht fürs Winterrad 

Schön, der Stammtischspam geht weiter


----------



## gooni11 (31. Mai 2011)

> k_star
> 
> AW: OWL-Stammtisch
> ist ca. 1520g schwer.
> ...




Ich leg halt nicht so viel Wert aufs Gewicht
Also auf meins mein ich ... auf das meiner Models schon. 
Was soll ich sagen... Die Mavic Räder faszinieren mich einfach. Warum kann ich gar nich so wirklich sagen. Genau wie der S-works Rahmen. Es gibt tausend andere die sogar leichter und günstiger sind aber das Teil sollte es einfach sein.
Mfg


----------



## tangoba62 (31. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Tour... ja gerne



wie siehts am we aus? evtl. mal wieder eine reise zum verlmerstot?
kai rief mich heute an und würd da gern mal wieder hin.andre hat bestimmt auch bock und bestimmt noch ein paar weitere ..

was sagst??


----------



## gooni11 (31. Mai 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> wie siehts am we aus? evtl. mal wieder eine reise zum verlmerstot?
> kai rief mich heute an und würd da gern mal wieder hin.andre hat bestimmt auch bock und bestimmt noch ein paar weitere ..
> 
> was sagst??



Ich..... wenn ich denn DARF!

Wann... mir wäre Sonntag recht! Samstag bin ich schon unterwegs!
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (31. Mai 2011)

Mal ein kleines gute Nacht Video....
http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=28083
das noch..
http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=28084


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen! 

Jens und ich sind jetzt offiziell im Urlaub
Macht keine Dummheiten und auch Jens nicht soviel Arbeit

Gruß Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juni 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> wie siehts am we aus? evtl. mal wieder eine reise zum verlmerstot?
> kai rief mich heute an und würd da gern mal wieder hin.andre hat bestimmt auch bock und bestimmt noch ein paar weitere ..
> 
> was sagst??



Das hört sich gut an 

Sonntag würd auch mir gut passen...


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2011)

Mal was anderes: Hat schonmal jemand der Anwesenden son Specialized Mudflap an ein anderes Bike als ein Specialized gebastelt? Wenn ja, hats gut gepasst? 







Überlege mir eins für den Schneemenschen zu besorgen...


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Hat schonmal jemand der Anwesenden son Specialized Mudflap an ein anderes Bike als ein Specialized gebastelt? Wenn ja, hats gut gepasst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin
Ans Rad...  nee 
Aber ich hab mir so was auf'n Kopp gebastelt... da passt es! 
Hmm.... ich dachte die Dinger sind fürn Kopf Jaja man lernt halt NIE aus...


----------



## Lahderbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Ist halt Multifunktional

  Und außerdem, teilt man sich doch alles mit dem bike


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2011)

@ gooni   Ich hoffe Du hast es gut festgeschraubt!


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen!
> 
> Jens und ich sind jetzt offiziell im Urlaub
> Macht keine Dummheiten und auch Jens nicht soviel Arbeit
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @ gooni   Ich hoffe Du hast es gut festgeschraubt!



... ach daher die Löcher im Kopp!


----------



## tangoba62 (1. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an
> 
> Sonntag würd auch mir gut passen...



laß uns mal den sonntag einloggen.ich frag noch andre und kai.lars ist in urlaub. gooni hat ja auch interesse angemeldet

also,wer noch bock auf ne tour zum velmerstot hat.dann bitte melden!!

welche uhrzeit, welcher ort? wie sonst um 10uhr in oerlinghausen an der tanke?


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juni 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> laß uns mal den sonntag einloggen.ich frag noch andre und kai.lars ist in urlaub. gooni hat ja auch interesse angemeldet
> 
> also,wer noch bock auf ne tour zum velmerstot hat.dann bitte melden!!
> 
> welche uhrzeit, welcher ort? wie sonst um 10uhr in oerlinghausen an der tanke?



Also.... ich werd zwar gleich wieder gemobbt aber  ich sag jetzt mal zu *sofern es trocken bleibt!*
Es SOLL allerdings regnen.... dann bin ich NICHT dabei sonst ja.... wegen mir 10 Uhr Tanke!
ok?!
ich denke allerdings auch das wenn es regnet niemand FREIWILLIG zum Velmerstot fährt oder
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juni 2011)

Soll aber erst ab 17h Regen und Gewitter geben...

Bis dahin sind wir doch längst zurück.


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Soll aber erst ab 17h Regen und Gewitter geben...
> 
> Bis dahin sind wir doch längst zurück.



oooooooooo k


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Juni 2011)

...es sei denn du bist mal wieder zu langsam


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2011)

Zur Velmerstot gehts aber berghoch und nicht runter


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Zur Velmerstot gehts aber berghoch und nicht runter



ja... aber von dort gehts dann wieder den Trail runter.

Und das hat ja mit seinem Isaak schon unendlich lange gedauert und jetzt mit dem S-Works... 
...vielleicht sollte ich doch nen Zelt mitnehmen


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann...... Mein Freund

An deiner Stelle würd ich mich mal aufs Rad setzen bei diesem duften Wetter und mich hier nicht um Probleme kümmern die dich nix angehen
Duuuuuuuuuuuu Sack! Neee wart ma..... Obersack

So. Ich geh jetzt trinken bei Schniedermann in SHS
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juni 2011)

Ach noch was.... Der camelback ist gut!! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ach noch was.... Der camelback ist gut!! Danke



Und?....Wieviel Weizen passen rein?


----------



## RolfK (2. Juni 2011)

Hab da mal ein technisches Anliegen:
Ich möchte bei meinem Dämpfer Fox DHX5 Air einen Service und gleichzeitig ein kleines Tuning durchführen. Hat jemand von euch ein solches Werkzeug: 
*Spanntool zum öffnen der Luftkammer*

Oder vielleicht eine andere Methode, um die Kappe der Hauptluftkammer beschädigungsfrei runter zu bekommen? Nen Händler, zu dem ich Vertrauen hätte, das zu bewerkstelligen, gibt es in Lemgo leider nicht.


----------



## criscross (2. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hab da mal ein technisches Anliegen:
> Ich möchte bei meinem Dämpfer Fox DHX5 Air einen Service und gleichzeitig ein kleines Tuning durchführen. Hat jemand von euch ein solches Werkzeug:
> *Spanntool zum öffnen der Luftkammer*
> 
> Oder vielleicht eine andere Methode, um die Kappe der Hauptluftkammer beschädigungsfrei runter zu bekommen? Nen Händler, zu dem ich Vertrauen hätte, das zu bewerkstelligen, gibt es in Lemgo leider nicht.


 
also beim Fox RP 23 oder DT Swiss 210 ging das auch von Hand.
Eine Seite im Schraubstock einspannen(Alubacken nicht vergessen) und dann per Hand aufdrehen,
evt. einen alten Schlauch als antirutsch um den Dämpfer wickeln.
Ventileinsatz rausschrauben nicht vergessen !


----------



## RolfK (2. Juni 2011)

Hey

danke für den Tipp. Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, das die Kappe ohne große Kraft auch mit den Händen abzuziehen ist, nachdem der Sprengring entfernt wurde.
Aber warum den Ventileinsatz rausdrehen? Kommt der mit der Kappe in Kontakt? Kann ich mir nicht so vorstellen, so wie das Ventil sitzt. Oder meinst du wegen Luft ablassen, weil das ist schon logo.


----------



## criscross (2. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> danke für den Tipp. Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, das die Kappe ohne große Kraft auch mit den Händen abzuziehen ist, nachdem der Sprengring entfernt wurde.
> Aber warum den Ventileinsatz rausdrehen? Kommt der mit der Kappe in Kontakt? Kann ich mir nicht so vorstellen, so wie das Ventil sitzt. Oder meinst du wegen Luft ablassen, weil das ist schon logo.


 

ohne Ventileinsatz ist die Montage einfacher weil du sonst beim zusammenbau die Luft komprimierst .


----------



## RolfK (2. Juni 2011)

Ah jo, bei dem kleinen Volumen kann sich das bemerkbar machen.


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...vielleicht sollte ich doch nen Zelt mitnehmen



ich komm dann zum grillen vorbei, musst du nicht alleine warten


----------



## vogel23 (3. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Wollte noch mal wissen wer von euch wann in Winterberg ist! hab mich kurzfristig entschieden Sonntag mal hin zu fahren! Vielleicht kann man sich ja dann mal treffen; bis jetzt hat das ja nie geklappt einen von euch mal live zu sehen!


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2011)

eine Übersicht gibts hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (3. Juni 2011)

@gooni
kann das sein, das du heut so gegen 13:00 uhr in ascheloh gewesen bist?
hab nur nen rotes specialized-hardtail an mir vorbeirauschen gesehn...und zack, weg war er


----------



## 230691 (3. Juni 2011)

Soo bin auch wieder von meiner kleinen Tour zurück.
Nichts besonderes, einfach nur bisschen den Wald unsicher gemacht um auf andere Gedanken zu kommen.
Heftigsten Stress mit zwei guten Freundin sei dank :/

Hab mich die Stapelager Berge (direkt neben dem Bienenschmidt) hoch gequält und wurde dann mit so einer Aussicht belohnt.









Die heimfahrt war aber alles andere als schön.
Irgendwie fand ich mein Bike heute einfach nur unruhig wenn es bergab ging.

Auch die Kool Stop Beläge die ich seid gut 300-400km drin habe sind  nur Sch****

Sobald sie etwas warm geworden sind fangen die extrem an zu ruckeln.

Hab sie heute nun das vierte mal mit 80er Schleifpapier geschliffen und mit Aceton gereinigt (die Scheiben auch) und alles neu ausgerichtet.

Ich verwette aber mein Po drauf, dass das ruckeln erneut anfängt, sobald die Beläge wieder mal schön warm gebremst wurden.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Juni 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> ...und zack, weg war er



ne, das kann Angelo nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2011)

vielleicht bremst du einfach falsch und die beläge verglasen.

nicht schleifen lassen, sondern immer reingreifen und wieder lösen.


----------



## 230691 (3. Juni 2011)

Tu ich keine Sorge 
Hab die Originalbeläge von Shimano ja auch nicht in die Knie bekommen.
Auch mit den Kool Stop Beläge war ja anfangs alles in Ordnung. 
Aber von jetzt auch gleich erst ein metallisches Gefühl beim Bremsen- als ob ich mit der Trägerplatte bremsen würde.
Naja und jetzt reicht es schon, wenn ich die dinger einfach nur mal bisschen warm bremse.

Edit: Achja und die Bremskraft ist ja auch noch voll da
Bei verglasten Belägen müsste ich doch kaum zum stehen kommen oder?


----------



## gooni11 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich war es tatsächlich nicht... musste arbeiten...

nur noch ein paar Stunden dann geht es im kleinen grauen Auto nach Kassel.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (4. Juni 2011)

@230691

Du meinst doch bestimmt so ein schrubbeliges Bremsgefühl, bei dem die Gabel sogar sichtbar anfängt vor und zurück zu wackeln oder? Bremsleistung ist dab ei normal bzw stärker als Shimano? Wenn ja, das habe ich auch. Mit allen Kool-Stop Belägen, an mehreren Rädern, mit mehreren Gabeln und mehreren Bremsen. 

Allein schon wegen dem Nervfaktor müsste man die gegen Originalbeläge zurücktauschen. Leider sind bei mir Shimano Beläge entweder bei Dreckwetter in 30km abgebremst (Kunststoffbeläge) oder bei Dreckwetter eine Sirene (Metallbeläge).

Disc an Fahrrädern ist leider bei weitem noch nicht ausgereift. 

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## 230691 (4. Juni 2011)

Jaa GENAU das meine ich. Schön das es nicht direkt an mir liegt =)

Sent from my Motorola Defy using Tapatalk


----------



## tangoba62 (4. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an
> 
> Sonntag würd auch mir gut passen...




ich gehe von morgen 10 uhr in oerlinghausen treff an der tanke aus.
tour richtung velmerstot.

@sumsemann: wenn sich etwas ändern sollte, dann ruf mich kurz an.bin ab jetzt nicht mehr "on".

gruß udo


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

...ich da sein werd


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2011)

Aceton am besten nicht auf die Beläge bringen. Mit etwas Pech löst sich der Belag von der Trägerlpatte.


----------



## vogel23 (4. Juni 2011)

hello!
ich überleg mir bzw. meinem rad ne neue bremse zu gönnen! was is denn so zu empfehlen?


----------



## kris. (4. Juni 2011)

was fährst du jetzt?
komplett neu, oder "nur" den bremssattel um die hebel und scheiben weiter zu nutzen?
was möchtest du ausgeben?

nummer 5 meeehr input! 

edit:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383743/cat/33

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383731/cat/33

oder deutlich günstiger: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/383726/cat/33


----------



## vogel23 (4. Juni 2011)

ne, wenn dann komplett alles neu! so bis 300 euro hatte ich mir als grenze gesetzt, hatte auch ein ganz gutes angebot von meinem örtlichen fahrrad dealer. der wollte mir ne avid elixir cr andrehen


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> hello!
> ich überleg mir bzw. meinem rad ne neue bremse zu gönnen! was is denn so zu empfehlen?



Ich kann dir für dein Zesty ne Hope Tech X2 wärmstens empfehlen.

Hope Bremsen sind einfach genial ge- verarbeitet und als sorglos Bremsen bekannt.

Fahre selbst die Race X2 und hatte auch noch nie Probleme. An meinem damaligen Spicy und Demo hatte ich jeweils die Tech M4 und auch da war immer alles


----------



## vogel23 (4. Juni 2011)

ah und vergessen, centerlock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> ah und vergessen, centerlock!



Mit einem Adapter kannst du alle 6Loch Rotoren fahren...


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

Guckst du hier...

Sind zwar 49 Euro über deinem Limit... aber die ist die 49 Euro extra wirklich wert!!! 

Hope Tech X2 mit Floating Disc´s


Edit: ohne Aufpreis auch in 183/160


----------



## vogel23 (4. Juni 2011)

da bin ich echt am überlegen, das teil sieht ja auch echt stark aus! ist auf jedenfall wert mal drüber nach zu denken, hast mich jetzt schon son bißchen dafür begeistert


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

...ich hätte Verkäufer und nicht Beamter werden sollen  


Aber im Ernst!!!

Andere Bremsen, bremsen auch gut!!! Aber wenn du die Tech x2 mal in die Hand nimmst und mit anderen vergleichst, dann wirst du wissen was ich meine!!!

...und die Floating Discs sind ebenfalls noch mal ne ganze Nummer schöner als normale Stahl Rotoren.



So einen Adapter brauchst du dann noch...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4650/shimano-centerlock-adapter.html?uin=3ovkptp8s1gllgcei8ioi944u1


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2011)

leute, ich muss etwas melden!

ab heute werden touren nur noch mit mehr als 100 km beziffert.
alles darunter ist pippifax!


minden-porta-vlotho-hameln-hohenstein-schaumburg-klippenturm-porta-minden
-> 138 km  

für peter müsst ihr noch den weg von fabbenstedt bis minden und zurück mit verrechnen.


hoffentlich regnet es morgen den ganzen tag, sonst komme ich noch auf dumme gedanken.


----------



## Brosig (4. Juni 2011)

Ihr seid krank!

Ich dachte schon ich wäre gut dabei mit 46km und 590 Höhenmetern...


----------



## RolfK (4. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> minden-porta-vlotho-hameln-hohenstein-schaumburg-klippenturm-porta-minden
> -> 138 km












Meine Güte nee, unfassbar


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> leute, ich muss etwas melden!
> 
> ab heute werden touren nur noch mit mehr als 100 km beziffert.
> alles darunter ist pippifax!
> ...


Und ich kenn leute die meinen ich fahr viel.... tss  ... die ham se nich alle .... oder einfach... die kennen euch nicht!
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> ich gehe von morgen 10 uhr in oerlinghausen treff an der tanke aus.
> tour richtung velmerstot.
> 
> @sumsemann: wenn sich etwas ändern sollte, dann ruf mich kurz an.bin ab jetzt nicht mehr "on".
> ...



Wenns trocken ist bin ich da... wie ich's angedroht hab.

kommt denn noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

Jo, hab Guzzi auch noch begeistern können 


Wetter soll morgen noch Top bleiben


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juni 2011)

Kris!!! was ist mit dir? Hängst du dich ab Donoper Teiche noch mit dran?


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jo, hab *Guzzi *auch noch begeistern können
> 
> 
> Wetter soll morgen noch Top bleiben



Ich bin grad 65 km mit Andy gefahren die Crossmaxe testen... ich werd also morgen keine Rennen fahren .. DEVINITIV nicht.
Ich möchte eine Tour auch mal genießen......
mfg


----------



## kris. (4. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Kris!!! was ist mit dir? Hängst du dich ab Donoper Teiche noch mit dran?



Nöö, war heute schon.
Morgen muss mein Commuter ein bischen auf Vordermann gebracht werden.
Brauche den ab Montag um ins Büro zu pendeln. 

Aber ich denke an euch wenn ich mit nem Bier auf der Terrasse sitze!


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Nöö, war heute schon.
> Morgen muss mein Commuter ein bischen auf Vordermann gebracht werden.
> Brauche den ab Montag um ins Büro zu pendeln.
> 
> Aber ich denke an euch wenn ich mit nem Bier auf der Terrasse sitze!


Gut zu wissen das du Morgens um 11 schon säufst...


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen das du Morgens um 11 schon säufst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen das du Morgens um 11 schon säufst...



Du etwa nicht???


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Du etwa nicht???



Doch...aber nicht heute....


----------



## slang (5. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Doch...aber nicht heute....



Aha, deine Freizeit ist dir dafür wohl zu schade, also nur wenn du auf Arbeit bist, wie? Bist dann ja doch wohl eher nen Klaus.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juni 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Aha, deine Freizeit ist dir dafür wohl zu schade, also nur wenn du auf Arbeit bist, wie? Bist dann ja doch wohl eher nen Klaus.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juni 2011)

So..war ne schöne Tour heut mit Sumsemann. Guzzi. Andre und Tangoba...
hier mal die Kurzfassung.
ich bin KO.
mfg


----------



## Brosig (5. Juni 2011)

Wer ist denn wer? Sumsemann erkenn ich

Schön gegrillt habt ihr auch noch?


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich bin KO.



Ich auch... aber so was von...


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juni 2011)

?


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juni 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Wer ist denn wer? Sumsemann erkenn ich
> 
> Schön gegrillt habt ihr auch noch?



Moin.... nee Gegrillt hab ich mit Frau und Kind!
War froh als ich endlich meine Ruhe hatte vor denen...
Von links nach Rechts......
Gooni (mit Tropfenform)
Sumsemann alias Popeye
dahinter Andre (der wo immer schnell Berge hoch fährt)
Guzzi ,der... der nur lauwarme Getränke zu haus hat und *KEIN BIER!*!!!
und... Tangoba. ....fällt mir nix zu ein jetzt ....doch... der ...der sein Brusthaar offen trägt...




[/URL


----------



## Brosig (5. Juni 2011)

Cool, danke!

Tropfenform find ich gut

Wieviel km habt ihr denn heut bei dem Wetter gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juni 2011)

brosig schrieb:


> wieviel km habt ihr denn heut bei dem wetter gemacht?



89


----------



## Lahderbiker (5. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 89



 Respekt  und das, bei der Hitze heute


----------



## tangoba62 (5. Juni 2011)

hi,

war ne nette tour heute. war auch richtig schön warm, hab sogar geschwitzt

aber warum seid ihr denn ko?? ihr seid doch zurück über straße gefahren

ich bin erst ab augustdorf straße gefahren, wegen wenig zeit und so, versteht sich 

andre hat sich dann noch die kante gegeben und ist noch den hermann hoch und dann durch den wald in die heimat

also,gute erholung und bald im wald !!

gruß udo


----------



## gooni11 (6. Juni 2011)

Morgen ihr Säcke


----------



## Brosig (6. Juni 2011)

Morgen du Sack!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


>



Leck mich am Ar...!!! Der Sumsemann wirft ja nen Schatten wie nen Mehrfamilienhaus!


----------



## unchained (6. Juni 2011)

verrückt.


----------



## vogel23 (7. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn hier los? heute noch kein Eintrag! ich hab mich nach der arbeit auf wat zu lesen eingestellt, und zack, nix da
Übrigens war ich am sonntag in winterberg downhill rennen gucken, war sehr geil, hab an den felsen in der mitte der strecke gestanden


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juni 2011)

warum sitzt du bei dem geilen wetter nicht auf dem bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> warum sitzt du bei dem geilen wetter nicht auf dem bike?





@Mathias
Was macht die Bremse?


----------



## vogel23 (7. Juni 2011)

ich bike nich weil ich heute ca 2,5 m³ beton geschüppt habe!
@ sumsemann: hab am sonntag mal die hope bedient, fast an jedem bike was da rum stand war son ding dran montiert!!!!!!!! allerdings hab ich auch den ein oder andern mit ner elixir cr gesehen
ich frag ma meinen dealer ob der an die hope ran kommt und mir nen guten kurs macht, denke die wird es aber werden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juni 2011)

Das erzähl ich Anne...


----------



## vogel23 (7. Juni 2011)

Hier fanden Versuche statt, BIlder einzufügen.

LG JENSeits


----------



## vogel23 (7. Juni 2011)




----------



## vogel23 (7. Juni 2011)

Freude!!!! Ich bin doch nich doof! wusste doch dass die vier Jahre Studium nicht umsonst waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (7. Juni 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> *Freude!!!! Ich bin doch nich doof! *wusste doch dass die vier Jahre Studium nicht umsonst waren


DAS hätte von mir sein können...!!


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo habs geschafft mich anzumelden, habe eben noch Bier geholt (kalt).


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juni 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Hallo habs geschafft mich anzumelden, habe eben noch Bier geholt (kalt).



Na dann können wir uns ja demnächst nach einer Tour auch bei dir mal treffen.


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo! Ich habs Geschafft mich anzumelden 

Ach so ich habe jetzt kalte Getränke und Bier. !!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juni 2011)

@Michael

...du wiederholst dich 

Aber bist ja noch neu und unerfahren hier


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. Juni 2011)

Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser !!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Juni 2011)

Auf Tele5 läuft grade Rocky 2


Mal wieder richtig geil


----------



## gooni11 (7. Juni 2011)

Guzzi du alter Verwalter!

Ich Ruf dich morgen zurück ... Heute hatte ich Stress und Handy lag im Auto!!

Und das du Bier hast darfst du doch hier nicht posten (schreiben) niieeeeemals .
Sonst endet das so wie bei Thessa in Hamburg und es stehen 1500 Jungs bei dir vor der Tür. Spaß


----------



## gooni11 (7. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Auf Tele5 läuft grade Rocky 2
> 
> 
> Mal wieder richtig geil



Ja.... Apollo und Rocky verstehen sich genau so gut im Ring wie wir wenn wir Rad fahren


----------



## tangoba62 (7. Juni 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich habs Geschafft mich anzumelden
> 
> Ach so ich habe jetzt kalte Getränke und Bier. !!



hi,

na glückwunsch. dann trifft sich ja auch mal hier!! und nicht nur auf ner tour (velmerstot)

gruß udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (8. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Sauft Ihr eigentlich vor den Touren auch ordentlich Rhizinus - Öl, damit Ihr Euch schön ausschei*en könnt??
> 
> Das bringt bestimmt auch nochmal 178 gr Masseneinsparung, die Ihr sonst einfach als inaktives Material mitschleppt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar auch nur ein kleinerTroll.... aber evt sollten wir uns mal treffen..... ich würd sagen unsere nächste Tour könnte auch eure werden.....

Dann lass ich mir das beim Bergauffahren GERN noch einmal erklären wie das doch gleich war mit den Beinen......

Sumsemann wird auch immer so still wenn es Berghoch geht....obwohl.... still ist er nicht wirklich... das geschnaufe und geröchel nervt ganz schön..


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> obwohl.... still ist er nicht wirklich... das geschnaufe und geröchel nervt ganz schön..



Das kannst du gar nicht hören wenn ich nen Kilometer hinter dir bin!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann lass ich mir das beim Bergauffahren GERN noch einmal erklären wie das doch gleich war mit den Beinen......



da wäre ich dann auch gerne mit dabei.


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Juni 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juni 2011)

Oh Chucki, wie kommst du aus der Nummer wieder raus? 

@gooni "wie weit noch"


----------



## Rischer (8. Juni 2011)

Ach kommt ey, beim Sergeant könnt ihr doch alle einpacken


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2011)

wird eng.


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Juni 2011)

Eng für mich ,da ich immoment viel zu wenig auf´m Rad sitze!
Aber, no Risk no Fun 

Aber Danke für deine Unterstützung Niklas


----------



## Rischer (8. Juni 2011)

keine ursache^^
ich komm mitm TR 450 und zeig euch was nen sprint ist;D



Jede wette gleich kommt jens und schreibt:

"Quatscht im Stammtisch weiter"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Juni 2011)

Sprint...
Wir wollen doch ne´Tour machen man! 

Evtl. kommt ja noch jemand anderes und zeigt uns noch´n Whip


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Evtl. kommt ja noch jemand anderes und zeigt uns noch´n Whip



Böse Janik, böse aber verdammt gut! 


Und du machst sowieso erstmal das Rennen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2011)

... und ich zeig euch mal wie man gaaaaaaanz langsam den Berg hochschleicht und dann 1m vor nem Fußgänger die Hope-Naben knattern lässt! 

... die Opa's schmeissen sich dann meistens in die Büsche und rufen "Die Russen kommen, Fliegeralarm"!


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Juni 2011)

Gleich sagt Peter er kommt auch mit und wir können ALLE! einpacken


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juni 2011)

jup!

bergauf, bergab und das ganze ohne federung.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2011)

da kommt keiner mit. da kann ich mitm enduro einpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2011)

Naja, die Fraktion aus dem Weser-/Wiehengebirge hat hier aber anscheinend mehr Potenzial als die Teuto-Fraktion!!! 

Bei euch sind definitiv mehr Verrückte unterwegs!!! ... und ich dachte immer wir hätten mit den Lippern schon so viel rasende Irre!


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch nur ein kleinerTroll.... aber evt sollten wir uns mal treffen..... ich würd sagen unsere nächste Tour könnte auch eure werden.....
> 
> Dann lass ich mir das beim Bergauffahren GERN noch einmal erklären wie das doch gleich war mit den Beinen......



Im Regen bin ich besonders schnell 



> Oh Chucki, wie kommst du aus der Nummer wieder raus?



@Surfjunk: Das wars schon 

Munter
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Juni 2011)

@Chucki -->Sig


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Im Regen bin ich besonders schnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee neee... Nix! 
Sooooo nich..... Aber Regen ..... Mist!! Ich bin erledigt


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2011)

*neue Umfrage*


----------



## kris. (9. Juni 2011)

neugierige nase!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2011)

ja und?  müsst ja nicht dran teilnehmen


----------



## kris. (9. Juni 2011)

hab schon. ätsch!


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juni 2011)

So.... war grad ne echt dufte Runde!!
Bin mit Guzzi (Huskyspeed ...neu hier)  und Sumsemann (alte Pflaume) schön Straße zum Lippesee gefahren..... 70km waren es für mich... hat gereicht.
Jetzt Essen und dann ab ins Bett....
Danke Jungs. BALD wieder!!!!
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Juni 2011)

Jep war echt gut 

...für mich waren es 83km und ich bin jetzt auch echt platt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesengeist70 (10. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Im Regen bin ich besonders schnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im regen wirst du gooni nie treffen ;-)


----------



## gooni11 (10. Juni 2011)

friesengeist70 schrieb:


> im regen wirst du gooni nie treffen ;-)



oh... einer der mich kennt wie ich sehe...


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Juni 2011)

Will morgen wahrscheinlich nun doch noch nach Willingen fahren.

Wer fährt denn morgen noch?
Hat einer Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2011)

schaust du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527705


----------



## unchained (11. Juni 2011)

Wersn Montag in WIBE?


----------



## slang (11. Juni 2011)

Ich ziehs mal hier hin



> @Stephan (ich weiss mit "f")


Ignorant 


> Ich empfehle dir dann hinten 10fach und ne 36er Kassette.
> In Verbindung mit nem 26er vorne hast du dann eine etwa gleich leichte Übersetzung wie mit 22/32
> 
> Durch das 36er Ritzel hinten hast da dann ja auch ne deutlich leichtere Übersetzung im Verbindung mit dem großen z.B. 42er Blatt vorne.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Erläuterungen 
wie du ja weißt bin ich eher nen geiziger Mensch und von daher würde ich gern bei 9-fach bleiben. 
Ich spar ja schon Buchstaben bei meinen Namen 
Zwischen 34 und 36 liegen ja mal grad 10cm Entfaltung, find ich verschmerzlich. 
Bisher fahr ich 11-32 weil mich bei den 11-34er Kränzen nervt, dass da im unteren Bereich  der Sprung gleich bei 11 und 13 anfängt.  Zwischen 11-42 und 13-42 liegen mal locker 1,20 Meter. Das ist Kacke.
(bei den 11-32 Kränzen gibts dann 11-12-14, ist auch doof, aber die Zeiten der individuellen Kombinationen sind ja leider vorbei)

Grundsätzlich find ich 2-fach prima,
Man muß weniger schalten und weiß besser, wo man sich im Schaltmenü befindet. 
22, 26, 32, 38, 42 sind die Blätter die hier rum liegen, da werd ich mal testen.
22/38 bzw 26/42 mal schauen. 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Wersn Montag in WIBE?



Ich evtl.


----------



## gooni11 (12. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Will morgen wahrscheinlich nun doch noch nach Willingen fahren.
> 
> Wer fährt denn morgen noch?
> Hat einer Lust mit zu kommen?



Ich ..... Auf geht's .... 100 km feinster Almeradweg warten, der Himmel ist im Moment dunkelgrau aber mein i phone sagt gleich wird die Sonne scheinen.
Also... Ich mus los! Bis nachher dann!
Mfg


----------



## slang (12. Juni 2011)

alter Schwede,
Posting um 5.05 Uhr. 
Du weißt aber das heute Feiertag ist, und du nicht gleich los mußt, staplern 



Nee, ernsthaft, fetten Respekt vor soviel Disziplin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. Juni 2011)

Moin
So... wieder zu haus.
Am Ende waren es 4 Std 50 min Fahrzeit . 107 km und 1150 hm.
Danach noch einige Stunden rumlaufen.... ich bin alle.
Mehr (Bilder ) Morgen.
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Juni 2011)

So, ich auch zu Haus...

Heut Mittag mit dem Auto nach Willingen, Abends wieder zurück und dann bei Schniederman's noch auf der Beachparty eingekehrt. 

Dort Vollaufen lassen, ne echt hammer heisse Kubanerin kennengelernt u d dann eben abholen lassen...

Jetzt gehts ins Bett um wieder nuchtern zu werden...

...irgendwie dreht sich alles!!!!


----------



## slang (13. Juni 2011)

Tagchen,
so, ich meld mich mal für 2 Wochen ab. (auch wenns keinen interessiert )

Morgen früh sitzen wir im Zug, Richtung Lindau. Von da gehts dann zum Königssee. 400km in 12 Tagen, ich glaub das kann ich schaffen 





Für die Gewichtsfetischisten; 18,5Kilo, die Taschen sind noch leer 

Da ich für Zelt, Werkzeug und Kochgeschirr zuständig bin nebst eigenen Klotten, kommen da so cirka 15Kilo zu. 

@ the_shot und schmerse,
trainiert nicht so viel, da ich runter schon langsamer bin, will ich wenigstens meinen Bergvorteil behalten 

LG,
slang


----------



## kris. (13. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß und gute Reise!


----------



## RolfK (13. Juni 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> so, ich meld mich mal für 2 Wochen ab. (auch wenns keinen interessiert )
> 
> Morgen früh sitzen wir im Zug, Richtung Lindau. Von da gehts dann zum Königssee. 400km in 12 Tagen, ich glaub das kann ich schaffen
> ...




Oh herrlich, vom Bodensee zum Königssee. Die Strecke würd ich zwar nicht überleben, aber bei beiden waren wir schon jeweils eine Woche im Bikeurlaub 


GANZ VIEL SPASS UND SUPER WETTER !!!!!


----------



## pecto69 (13. Juni 2011)

Nabendz...

Wer war denn Heute so um Oerli unterwegs?
So gegen 13:00/13:30
Bei der Einfahrt nach Oerlinghausen, vom Schopketal kommend,
kam ne 3er Gruppe, 2 Kerls eine Frau, rechts unterhalb der Eisdiele die Stufen runter.
Ne andere 3er Gruppe, einer mit nem Pirate Shirt, traf ich abfahrend von der ex Tönsberg-Alm, die machten sich gerade aufwärts los.

Heute war ich so unterwegs....











Das war meine Strecke....

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vzggtsqltcvmgypw

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,
fährst du mit sehr viel sag?
auch wenn du dich auf dem Bildchen etwas nach vorne lehnst, sieht das Bike für mich viel zu groß für dich aus:


----------



## pecto69 (13. Juni 2011)

Hoi.

Mit was fahr ich?
Zu groß dachte ich eigentlich nicht....bin 180cm

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Sag = Federweg den du einfederst wenn du dich drauf setzt 

Piratenshirt klingt nach unserem Hope-und Goldfetischisten, der wird sich dann hier noch zeigen


----------



## pecto69 (13. Juni 2011)

Hmm, dann eher wenig.
Federt nicht viel ein beim drauf setzen.....

Dirk


----------



## slang (13. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Piratenshirt klingt nach unserem Hope-und Goldfetischisten, der wird sich dann hier noch zeigen



Aber hoffentlich nicht mit seiner Luftpumpe im Mund 

und weg,
der slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juni 2011)

Olle Schweinebande!!! 

Ich war dieses Wochenende gar nicht mobil im Teuto unterwegs. 
Dafür habe ich im Potts Park die tollen Bikes getestet.
Hmmm, so eines bräuchte ich auch noch als Fun-Bike. 

... und davon abgesehen trage ich nur beim Drachenbootfahren
ein Piratenshirt. Auf dem Bike zieren meistens das Alpecin-Logo
oder ein "Marin-" oder "Schwinn-Schriftzug" mein Shirt. 

... aber das mit dem Hope- und Gold-Fetisch kann ich schlecht 
abstreiten!!! Daher noch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft. 
Ein schwarz-goldener Iphone-Bumper aus den Staaten.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Juni 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht mit seiner Luftpumpe im Mund
> 
> und weg,
> der slang



Neee!!!

Die benutzt doch nur seine Freundin im Bett...

Ist ja auch kein Unterschied ob sie Lars oder die Lezyne mit ins Bett nimmt:

Beides Luftpumpen


----------



## vogel23 (14. Juni 2011)

@ Sumsemann
kann doch nich sein dass du schon wieder online bist!
ich glaub ich muss dir mal wen vorbei schicken, der dir was arbeit aufhalst!


----------



## gooni11 (14. Juni 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Sumsemann
> kann doch nich sein dass du schon wieder online bist!
> ich glaub ich muss dir mal wen vorbei schicken, der dir was arbeit aufhalst!


nee lass mal ... dann hatta wieder schlechte Laune. der mag keine Arbeit...


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ... Ist ja auch kein Unterschied ob sie Lars oder die Lezyne mit ins Bett nimmt:
> 
> Beides Luftpumpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (14. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> nee lass mal ... dann hatta wieder schlechte Laune. der mag keine Arbeit...





Darum liebe ich dich so


----------



## poekelz (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt meine Sachen gepackt und gleich geht´s ab in den Deister - ein bisschen Trails rocken


----------



## RolfK (15. Juni 2011)

Bist du gemein, jetzt ist meine Motivation für die Arbeit ganz dahin


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2011)

viel Spaß Frank!
Mir wird wohl nur das Schrauben bleiben - liege flach. 

Also macht mir bitte nicht zuviel Arbeit


----------



## gooni11 (15. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> viel Spaß Frank!
> Mir wird wohl nur das Schrauben bleiben - liege flach.
> 
> Also macht mir bitte nicht zuviel Arbeit



Also ich wollte dir mein Rad eigentlich NICHT bringen.... oder was meinst du jetzt....


----------



## Ulrich-40 (15. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt meine Sachen gepackt und gleich geht´s ab in den Deister - ein bisschen Trails rocken


Und das dann hier noch öffentlich mitten in der Woche rausprosaunen! meinheit! 
Da wär ich jetzt auch gern. Es sei euch gegönnt. 




JENSeits schrieb:


> viel Spaß Frank!
> Mir wird wohl nur das Schrauben bleiben - liege flach.
> 
> Also macht mir bitte nicht zuviel Arbeit


 
Wenn Du zum schrauben unten deinen Fahrzeugen liegst, ists ja ok.
Aber wenn du die Sache mit der berühmten Angina im Bett meinst, ist das jez gar keine gute Idee. Gute Verbesserung. 

Ulli


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt meine Sachen gepackt und gleich geht´s ab in den Deister - ein bisschen Trails rocken



Und weil bald Midsommar ist und die Tage MEGAlang sind, werde ich hier nach meinem 11h Tag pünktlichst um halb6 am Draht ziehen und spätestens um 1900h im Wald sein. Das reicht noch locker für ne 1 1/2 Stundentour mit 25 km...

Ich lass mir doch von Dir nicht den Tag versauen 

Munter
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Juni 2011)

Kinders, wat war das schön heut im Deister 

Keine Sau im Wald nur Pokelz und ich!
Diese Ruhe...


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Kinders, wat war das schön heut im Deister
> 
> Keine Sau im Wald nur Pokelz und ich!
> Diese Ruhe...




Hier scheint wohl niemand mehr Arbeiten zumüssen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (15. Juni 2011)

Das Gefühl hab ich irgendwie auch^^

Mal ne Frage: Hab ne Uvex Racer Brille und die einzelnen Wechselscheiben sind doch schon gut in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.
Kann ich die einfach so mit einer Politur bearbeiten um zumindest die gröbsten Kratzer weg zu bekommen, oder versaue ich mir damit die Beschichtung?
Nicht das aus der Sonnenbrille eine Klarglas Brille wird


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juni 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Hab ne Uvex Racer Brille und die einzelnen Wechselscheiben sind doch schon gut in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.
> Kann ich die einfach so mit einer Politur bearbeiten um zumindest die gröbsten Kratzer weg zu bekommen, oder versaue ich mir damit die Beschichtung?
> Nicht das aus der Sonnenbrille eine Klarglas Brille wird



Wie schon selbst mitbekommen : *WECHSEL*scheibe. Wegschmeissen - neue kaufen.


----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2011)

Mhh... Ja ne... Hab ja NOCH kein goldesel zuhause :/

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2011)

... dann am besten die zerkratzte Wechselscheibe weglassen
und nur das Gestell tragen!

Ist dann praktisch das Cabrio unter den Brillen! 

Vorteile:
- Gewicht
- kein Beschlagen mehr
- kein Zerkratzen mehr


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juni 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Mhh... Ja ne... Hab ja NOCH kein goldesel zuhause :/
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk



  

Goldesel?? 16 Kracher für ne neue Scheibe ...

Sorry, Du sparst da gerade am völlig falschen Ende. Keine Sicht, keine Sicherheit.

http://www.sportkopf24.de/uvex-sportbrillen/sportbrillen-wechselscheiben/uvex-racer-wechselscheiben/


----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich kann ja noch gucken, nur stÃ¶rt mich der ein oder andere kratzer ein bisschen. 
Ich fahre schon nicht blind - keine sorge 

Nur 90â¬ im monat sind nicht gerade viel.
Mit den freunden bin ich unterwegs und eine neue kurbel samt tretlager, werkzeug und kette/kassette wird auch fÃ¤llig.
Da muss man leider prioritÃ¤ten setzten.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juni 2011)

**** WERBUNG / REKLAME / WERBUNG ****

Watch out for 

*WoS 2011 - Willingen - Pics *

Im Album "Bilder 2011" auf der Reesbergbiker Homepage - ganz unten. 

Fett - für alle, die mal echte Downhill-Gangster werden wollen ....

http://reesbergbike.jimdo.com/bilder/2011/



chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2011)

ihr hättet mal nach Wibe kommen sollen - da war was los


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Juni 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja noch gucken, nur stÃ¶rt mich der ein oder andere kratzer ein bisschen.
> Ich fahre schon nicht blind - keine sorge
> 
> Nur 90â¬ im monat sind nicht gerade viel.
> ...


 
Ui, 2010er Bike und schon ne neue Kurbel fÃ¤llig?!? Das darf doch eigentlich nicht sein wenn du Sie nicht gerade sooo derbe rangenommen hast und die Schaltung richtig eingestellt war...


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ... Im Album "Bilder 2011" auf der Reesbergbiker Homepage - ganz unten.
> 
> chucki_bo



Tolle Fotos! Besonders gefallen mir Foto 15 und 23 (nen anderer Zuschnitt bei 23 hätte noch mehr rausgeholt)


----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt +-5000km mit dem bike runter^^
Die kurbel wird sicherlich noch bisschen was mitmachen, nur wenn eine neue kette/kassette fällig wird kommt auch gleich ne neue kurbel dran. 


Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt +-5000km mit dem bike runter^^
> Die kurbel wird sicherlich noch bisschen was mitmachen, nur wenn eine neue kette/kassette fällig wird kommt auch gleich ne neue kurbel dran.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk



Hätte evtl. noch ne sehr gut erhaltene XT-Kurbel abzugeben.
Hat höchstens 500-600km runter (hauptsächlich Straße/Waldautobahn).
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juni 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt +-5000km mit dem bike runter^^
> Die kurbel wird sicherlich noch bisschen was mitmachen, nur wenn eine neue kette/kassette fällig wird kommt auch gleich ne neue kurbel dran.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk



  

5000 KM mit einer Kette und Kassette?? Ich hoffe, ichhab was falsch verstanden ...


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Juni 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos! Besonders gefallen mir Foto 15 und 23 (nen anderer Zuschnitt bei 23 hätte noch mehr rausgeholt)



Danke.

Die Fotos sind völlig jungfräulig und mangels Zeit gar nicht bearbeitet. Aber stimmt, wenn der Bagger nicht mehr im Bild 23 wäre, dann wärs natürlich besser.


Mein Fav ist Foto 10. War ein Zufallsshot. Gerade die Unschärfe hat was. Völlig ungewöhnlicher Blickwinkel. 

Munter
chucki_bo


----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2011)

@waldwichtel hört sich gut an. Muss ich nur noch genug geld haben und irgendwie meine octalink kurbel ab bekommen 

@chucki
Ist schon die 2kette/kassette. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2011)

du machst irgendwas falsch!

wenn du jetzt neue teile verbaust, dann besorg dir am besten gleich mehrere ketten, die du dann regelmäßig durchwechselst.
so hält der antrieb auch mal über 10000 km.

im letzten jahr hatte ich an meinen beiden bikes 4 ketten im einsatz.
die ritzel funktionieren sogar noch mit einer nagelneuen kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2011)

Nein wie gesagt, jetzt sofort wird da nichts gewechselt.
Werde den jetzigen Antrieb "tot" fahren und dann einmal alles neu an Verschleißteile.

Das mit der Kette in regelmäßigen Intervallen wechseln habe ich auch vor gehabt.
Doch als mir die erste Kette nach 400km gerissen ist, und eine neue SRAM PG950 lächerliche 20 gekostet hat, war mir das irgendwie... zu blöd.
Naja das hab ich jetzt davon^^


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Juni 2011)

Dann schlachte schon mal Dein Sparschwein...


----------



## 230691 (17. Juni 2011)

Ja muss mal schauen.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2011)

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259382418600


JETZT MTB!


----------



## RolfK (18. Juni 2011)

Fast verpennt........


----------



## OWL_Biker (18. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal was gibt es eigentlich noch so dieses Jahr in Sachen Downhill Rennen oder ähnliches, was man sich mal angucken könnte und von uns nicht all zu weit weg ist (Harz, Sauerland...).
Hatte am Bike Festival Wochende leider keine Zeit aber mal echt Lust mir was anzuschauen.
Ein nettes Rahmenprogramm wie zB die Bike Expo wie in Willingen wäre auch sehr nett ist aber denke ich mal eher schwierig und auch kein muss.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2011)

Tja Willingen und besonders Winterberg waren da schon die Beste Anlaufstelle denke ich.
Mhm spontan fällt mir nichts ein.


----------



## OWL_Biker (18. Juni 2011)

Gabs nicht noch irgendwas in Thale/Harz im August?


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2011)

Stimmt in Thale gabs mal den IXS Cup.

Edit:


http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/cups/german-downhill-cup/thale-GDC-2011

Winterberg
04.06. - 05.06.2011

Ilmenau
09.07. - 10.07.2011

Bad Wildbad
23.07. - 24.07.2011

Thale
24.09. - 25.09.2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259382418600


Richtig cooler Bericht! Zwar etwas kurz aber dafür echt super gemacht

Und der Martion Sönderstrom (schreibt man den so?^^) scheint echt nen cooler Typ zu sein. Nicht schlecht gleich alle 3 Events des Dirtmasters mitzufahren.  Was ein Leben. Fehlt nur noch XC und er würde alle Teile des MTBikens abdecken. 


Ps: was ist das für ein scheiß wetter in OWL. Musste schon die letzten 3 Tage im Regen biken und heute wirds wohl das 4. Mal -.- Wo ist der Sommer?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Naja, gemogelt haben sie schon 

DH war NACH dem Slopestyle etc ...

Martin Söderström wird er glaube ich geschrieben  Ja aber erfolgreich kann er ja nur 4x und Slope, im DH war er nicht soooo schnell  Voralldingen sah es in Hemd und der Hose unterm Arsch schon echt komisch aus 




Tja das Wetter ist wirklich so eine Sache ... mich nervts auch. Hab jetzt die Grippe soweit hinter mir, das ich das Auto nehmen werde und den Trail hochschiebe ... ein bisl einrollen  
Blöd sind da nur die Temperaturen und die Nässe ...

Das muss noch besser werden!


----------



## Rischer (19. Juni 2011)

Regen is doch mal wieder geil nach etlichen monaten wüste^^

Leider bin ich genau jez krank-.-


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Nicht du auch -.-

Gute Besserung!


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Juni 2011)

Dann schließ ich mich mal an. =/ 
Liege seit Freitag mit extremer Erkältung und Halsaua flach...

Naja besser dieses WE, als bei gutem Wetter oder gar nächstes, da gehts nämlich nach München. =)


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Juni 2011)

...und ich seit heut auch!

Stark erkältet und Halsschmerzen 


Nutze die Zeit um mich über Cyclocrosser zu erkundigen. Überlege mir ernsthafft noch so ein Teil zu kaufen.

Für's Training auf der Straße mit gelegentlichen Feldwegen und für den Winter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (19. Juni 2011)

Uhh was macht ihr denn alle o.0
Na dann mal gute Besserung an euch allen und kuriert euch ordentlich aus 

Um euch die Zeit zu Hause so angenehm wie möglich zu machen: nach dem Mittagsessen geht's ab zum Hermann in voller Regenmontur


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...und ich seit heut auch!
> 
> Stark erkältet und Halsschmerzen
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Cyclocrosser denke bekomm ich auch schmerzen.... im Kopf!!!!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Juni 2011)

Alter war ein besch.... Wochenende!
Nur am Gallern, die gesamte Planung im Ars...
Nicht einmal auf dem Bike gewesen.

Ich konnte in hohem Bogen Brocken schleudern.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Richtig schönes Gooni-Wetter Heute!


----------



## kris. (19. Juni 2011)

Also diese ganzen Bazillen hier... tztztz
Nicht das ihr noch eure Rechner infiziert!


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Juni 2011)

Finde das Wetter bzw. die Umstände eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm. 
Die Luft ist heute nicht allzu schwül und der Wald bestimmt schön leer.

Einzig das Bike putzen danach nervt dann. ;-)


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

Ja war echt nen geiles Wetter heute  : 





[/URL]
Was für ein beklopptes und hässliches Bild ist das denn geworden?!??!? 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Rischer (19. Juni 2011)

@jens

wo warst du denn unterwegs?


----------



## 230691 (19. Juni 2011)

@OWL_Biker: Jaa das Problem kenne ich  Mama hat schon rumgemault, dass ich es gar nicht wagen brauche die Wohnung nach meiner Tour zu betreten^^

Naja stelle ich eben paar Gießkannen bereit damit ich mich und das Bike ein wenig sauber machen kann.

@Domme: Bin gespannt wie ich nachher aussehe 


Hab schon überlegt, ob ich heute mein Highroller und Minion R wieder drauf ziehe. 
Ich traue dem Ardent in 2,2 nicht soo viel zu bei dem Wetter.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

geniales Bild!  sah bei mir danke Fullface anders aus 


@ Niklas:   war am Turm - wollte erst bei dir fahren aber alleine ist blöööd.




so ich bin raus - bis Heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (19. Juni 2011)

@Domme

...siehst aus wie'n Schwein




...und schmutzig bist auch


----------



## Rischer (19. Juni 2011)

habs bei icq eben gelesen, aber für mich fällts erst mal flach

will erst mal richtig gesund werden


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Hab schon überlegt, ob ich heute mein Highroller und Minion R wieder drauf ziehe.
> Ich traue dem Ardent in 2,2 nicht soo viel zu bei dem Wetter.


Ich bin mit 2,25er Schwalbe Albert unterwegs gewesen. Ging ganz gut. Nur der hintere hat ein bisschen wenig Profil und drehte bergauf öfter durch ,in den Abfahrten konnte man ihn aber gut um die kurven Schmeißen 

War nur nen bisschen dumm, dass im Regal auch noch nen neuer Dirty Dan (XC Ausführung) liegt. Der wär wohl perfekt gewesen  Naja im Training kommts da eh nicht drauf an. Sche!ß drauf....


----------



## poekelz (19. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Alter war ein besch.... Wochenende!
> Nur am Gallern, die gesamte Planung im Ars...
> Nicht einmal auf dem Bike gewesen.
> 
> Ich konnte in hohem Bogen Brocken schleudern.



...von wegen um 14h klart´s auf 

Sofa und rund um sich zu fressen (gerade Erdbeeren mit Sahne)....war um halb zwei bei Niermann (Matjesfest) das Abendbrot besorgen - Anzug: Großer Seehund, aber dafür überhaupt keine Parkplatzprobleme.


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Ja war echt nen geiles Wetter heute  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich hätte gern deinen Lenker... Danke
Wann kann ich ihn abholen?


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Richtig schönes Gooni-Wetter Heute!



Stimmt... gooni mag das Wetter auch... fährt allerdings gleich im Keller Rad..


----------



## kris. (19. Juni 2011)

Pass auf die Wände auf! 

Na warte, beim nächsten Winterpokal hab ich auch ne Rolle!


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern deinen Lenker... Danke
> Wann kann ich ihn abholen?



ÄÄ gibts nicht!!   diese 89g feinstes Carbon aus Handarbeit sind meins 
Außerdem ist das fast schon ein Verbrechen wie günstig ich das Ding aus Zufall bekommen habe. Da freue ich mich auch nach mehr als einem Jahr nochextrem drüber. 

Andererseits ist das Ding extrem schmal. Nen bisschen breiter wäre schon super. Am liebsten nen Schmolke Lowrizer. Aber das kann ja keiner bezahlen und so ein Glück werde ich nie wieder haben.


----------



## Huskyspeed (19. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Stimmt... gooni mag das Wetter auch... fährt allerdings gleich im Keller Rad..




Au weia im Juni im Keller radfahren,dann lieber mit nem Pils vor den Fernseher!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (19. Juni 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Au weia im Juni im Keller radfahren,dann lieber mit nem Pils vor den Fernseher!!



jep, mach ich auch grade


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Juni 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Au weia im Juni im Keller radfahren,dann lieber mit nem Pils vor den Fernseher!!



Ja sehe ich auch so 
Schauen mit den Kids ICE Age3 und Papa hat das erste Weizen im Anstich. 

@ Poekelz

Da hat dass App doch voll gelogen


----------



## 230691 (19. Juni 2011)

So bin auch wieder da
ziemlich matschig draußen und selten soo durchnässt gewesen 

Fakt ist, ich zieh heute die anderen Reifen wieder drauf.
Die nächste Woche soll es ja angeblich auch nur regnen - naja mal schauen was raus wird.
jedenfalls fühle ich mich mit den Ardent's nicht so wohl bei den Verhältnissen.   

Und bergab war das Bike heute auch wieder nur unruhig 
Teilweise hat es sich sogar so an gefühlt, als ob die Lenkung "verhärtet" war.
Heißt, der Lenker hat sich nicht nach links/rechts bewegt beim lenken sondern der ganze Rahmen, weshalb es richtig am zappeln war manchmal.

Was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht?
Ich dreh noch durch - momentan klappt aber auch wieder gar nichts.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Also 2,4er Ardents machen mir überhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## RolfK (19. Juni 2011)

Ich find die Ardents auch nicht so prall bei dem Wetter. Die Selbstreinigung des Profils versagt bei feuchten Waldboden auf ganzer Linie. 
Mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr die? Momentan probiere ich mit 1,8 vorn und 2,1 hinten, so geht es halbwegs.
Hab auch schon über die Kombi Minion / Highroller nachgedacht.


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt den gesamten Winter, egal welches krankes Wetter hinten den 2,4er Ardent. Vorne wechselte Muddy Marry in 2,5 oder der 2,35er Minion DHF.

Ich war damit immer zufrieden - man muss sich eben drauf einstellen und dran arbeiten mit einem leicht rutschigem Heck klar zukommen. Druck lag immer so bei 2,5 bar auf einer 21mm Felge.

Jetzt habe ich vorne auch den Ardent in 2,4. Ob der bleibt weiß ich noch nicht, sonst kommt vorerst der halb abgefahrere Minion DHF drauf, bis was neues kommt.



Aber ich finde das geht - bin aber auch erst einmal den Trail runter. Das dann mit 3bar vorne und hinten. 
An den Wurzeln musste halt abspringen oder auch das Bike arbeiten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. Juni 2011)

@Rolf

ah, daher heute die Traktions probleme.
ich bin heute vo. 1,5 und hi. 1,8 Bar gefahren und das bei 2,2 + 2,0 breiten ( schmalen )  Reifen.
Wie gehts dem Knie ?


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Juni 2011)

Hi.
Hatte auch zwei Ardents in 2.25 'drauf, was mir nicht so richtig gefiel. Nun habe ich vorne einen Minion in 2.35 montiert und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Der Grip vorne hat sich erheblich verbessert. FÃ¼r hinten bin ich mit dem Ardent in dieser Kombination gut bedient. Der Rollwiederstand ist ebenfalls klasse.
Fahre hinten auch 2,1 und vorne 1,8 Bar.
GruÃ, Kiwi. â


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juni 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Au weia im Juni im Keller radfahren,dann lieber mit nem Pils vor den Fernseher!!



Ich trink doch kein Bier mehr seit 2 Wochen.... 

ich muß ja irgendwie mal FIT werden......deshalb jetzt mal der Versuch ohne Alkohol... mal schauen wie und ob sich das bemerkbar macht in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## RolfK (19. Juni 2011)

Nicht deswegen, war wohl eher meine Schuld.
Knie gehts gut, danke der Nachfrage. Hat aber mittlerweile ne richtige Schwellung. Bis ich zu Hause war der Verband schon wieder durchgesifft. Gut das ich abgebrochen hab. Hoffe, das es bis Donnerstag wieder funzt und ich den Feiertag auf'm Bike verbringen kann.


----------



## criscross (19. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Nicht deswegen, war wohl eher meine Schuld.
> Knie gehts gut, danke der Nachfrage. Hat aber mittlerweile ne richtige Schwellung. Bis ich zu Hause war der Verband schon wieder durchgesifft. Gut das ich abgebrochen hab. Hoffe, das es bis Donnerstag wieder funzt und ich den Feiertag auf'm Bike verbringen kann.


 
na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## Sgt.Green (19. Juni 2011)

Heute war echt genial !
Das Bike reinigen ist bei so einem Wetter wie heute übrigens das allerkleinste Problem  Einfach abspülen und fertig.  
Viel schlimmer ist´s wenn´s weniger nass als heute ist und die ******* richtig klebt und schmiert und antrocknen kann.

Dank bester Klamottenwahl heute, war ich nicht von außen durchnässt 
Auf dem Bike hilft aber einfach die beste Atmungsaktivität von wasserdichtem Zeug nichts.


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. Juni 2011)

Hmm doch bei mir ist leider genau das das Problem. Keinen Schlauch oder Wasseranschluss draußen... 

War schon irgendwie Luxus damals zuhause bei Mama und Papa. Da war immer alles da. =D


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2011)

Geht mir auch so. Ganz abgesehen von der Unlust wenn man aus dem Fenster sieht würden mich meine Mitbewohner umbringen wenn ich mein verdrecktes Rad in die wg schieben würde.


----------



## vogel23 (20. Juni 2011)

Auch wieder da! 
Schön dass hier in NRW das Wtter so toll war! Wir hatten in Thüringen Do und Fr bomben Wetter! Sa trocken aber was kühler und So auch trocken! nur wenn wenn wir zurück im Hotel waren, da hat es dann geregnet! Immer voll Glück gehabt


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand von euch vllt langeweile? Ich wollte in Lübbecke (und Umgebung) ein wenig mitm Trial rumgurken. Alleine ists aber doof.
Dann schnell melden 


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (20. Juni 2011)

hey nabend kann mir mal einer helfen und mir sagen ob diese gabel etwas taugt?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ZOOM-CH1100-DH-D...C&otn=6&po=LCA&ps=63&clkid=785536702814699107


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juni 2011)

Mhmhm .... da lass lieber die Finger von. Überzeugt mich jedenfalls nicht.
Ich denke eine Rock Shox Domain ist gebraucht ein wesentlich besserer Griff. 



LG Jens


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juni 2011)

Höchstwarscheinlich nicht - für 50-100 mehr bekommst du schon wesentlich Besseres im bikemarkt.


----------



## 230691 (20. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn du uns sagst, für welches Fahrrad du sie brauchst und wie viel du maximal ausgeben willst.


----------



## balder (20. Juni 2011)

also ich brauche sie fÃ¼r mein 05 Bighit. Ich mÃ¶chte auf jedenfall eine DC gabel haben am besten mit 200mm. und ich wÃ¼rde gerne 200â¬ ausgeben nicht unbedingt mehr.


----------



## RolfK (20. Juni 2011)

Ich schÃ¤tze die Gabel von ibÃ¤h federt von den angegebenen 180 hÃ¶chstens 100 und die auch noch widerwillig. Und das Gewicht von 4000g ist auch etwas hoch, da wird selbst ein ohnehin nicht leichtes BigHit'05 kopflastig.
Schau dich wirklich nach etwas brauchbarem gebrauchtem um, ne Marzochi oder RockShox DoppelbrÃ¼cke wirst du bestimmt auch fÃ¼r ca. 300.-â¬ finden. Dann noch nen bisschen Service vielleicht und du hast was vernÃ¼nftiges.


----------



## kris. (21. Juni 2011)

ich würd auch sagen: halt auf ebay die augen auf und versuche mit etwas geduld ne vernünftige gebrauchte zu schiessen. langfristig ist das der billigere weg...


----------



## RolfK (21. Juni 2011)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hatte auch zwei Ardents in 2.25 'drauf, was mir nicht so richtig gefiel. Nun habe ich vorne einen Minion in 2.35 montiert und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Der Grip vorne hat sich erheblich verbessert. FÃ¼r hinten bin ich mit dem Ardent in dieser Kombination gut bedient. Der Rollwiederstand ist ebenfalls klasse.
> Fahre hinten auch 2,1 und vorne 1,8 Bar.
> GruÃ, Kiwi. â




Hi

fÃ¤hrst du die 42'er oder die hÃ¤rtere 60'er Mischung beim Minion? Und wahrscheinlich die Faltversion 'SinglePlay'?


----------



## balder (21. Juni 2011)

Jungs habe da nochmal ne frage zu dem federgabel thema.
Was haltet ihr den von einer Manitou Travis DC gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2011)

Hatte nie eine aber man hört eigentlich nur Gutes.


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2011)

So meine Mittwochstour ist im Kasten. 

Der Logik folgend bin ich (dank Urlaub) mal morgens gefahren, da es da weniger regnet als nachmittags....hab trotzdem zweimal (oder warn´s 3x?) den A.... nass gekriegt. Beim ersten mal hab ich mir noch die Regenpelle angezogen, danach hab ich´s bleiben lassen - nass ist man sowieso und da es im Regen nicht wirklich kälter wurde ist das dann auch egal.

Während die Waschmaschine die versifften Klamotten wäscht, kann ich mich für den Rest des Tages ausruhen und auf das 5-Uhr-Weizen freuen


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juni 2011)

Trinkt ihr eig nur Weizen, den lieben langen Tag?


----------



## gooni11 (22. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Trinkt ihr eig nur Weizen, den lieben langen Tag?



Blöde Frage.... ja


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Juni 2011)

Nein, erst ab 5 Uhr


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2011)

Genau! (wir folgen dabei nur dem Vorbild von Waldi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (22. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Nein, erst ab 5 Uhr



Wieso 5.00 Uhr?


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal , was ist denn da los?? Es ist ALLTAG... Arbeiten von 0700 h bis 1800h.

Da ist keine Zeit für Weizen   

Aber morgen ist frei (WESTFALENTAG) und Freitag gibts ne Brücke.
Dann können wir auch über den "1100h-Zug" reden ... 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Juni 2011)

16.09 nur noch 51 Minuten bis zum ersten Weizen


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Nein, erst ab 5 Uhr



ich erst ab 6.15h... vorher stehe ich in der Woche nicht auf


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2011)

...apropos: *"PROST!"*


----------



## kris. (22. Juni 2011)

da mach ich mit:






*Prost!!*


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2011)

Jau die Scheyerner Kloster Weisse ist lecker!!

Hast du die selber "importiert" oder gibt´s die hier irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Juni 2011)

Ich gib einen aus für alle


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich gib einen aus für alle







und ich nehm die Alte


----------



## kris. (22. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hast du die selber "importiert" oder gibt´s die hier irgendwo zu kaufen?



Öhm, das Bild ist ein Netzfund, aber des Scheyern gibts im Bienenschmidt.

Keine Ahnung ob ich das hier irgendwo im Getränkehandel bekomme. Sollte ich vielleicht mal nachforschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

schon lustig 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaOVNqA7lBA"]YouTube        - âªAn unusual crash for two race bikesâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## gooni11 (24. Juni 2011)

*Moin
Bevor ich losrenn und mir neue besorge...

Hat zufällig jemand von euch noch einen Satz Rocket Ron Reifen zu Haus rumfliegen die er nicht fährt (warum auch immer)
 gut wäre 2,25 er und Evolution sollten es sein... nicht die billige Performance Version.
Danke

Conte Race King ginge evt auch........

ach und wo ich schon schreibe ....

2 160er Ashima Windcutter könnt ich auch gebrauchen...*


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2011)

So ich nochmal mit einem schnellen Edit von Winterberg. Mehr steht in der Beschreibung


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes Video! =)


----------



## Domme02 (24. Juni 2011)

echt super Video jenseits!!!.....aber da musst du wohl fahrtechnisch noch nen bisschen öfter dahin


----------



## Peter88 (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=479&Itemid=2
sicher für alle interessant die sich für eine legale mtb strecke stark machen möchten


----------



## poekelz (25. Juni 2011)

Coole Action Jens, schön dass du auch die Outtakes drin gelassen hast


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juni 2011)

Danke für das nette Lob 

@ domme: ja da ist noch viel Platz nach oben  Wetterverhältnisse waren aber alles andere als ideal bei den Reifen


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. Juni 2011)

Und man muss fairer weise dazu sagen das es Teils überhaupt die ersten fahrten auf den Strecken waren  
Da shreddet man noch nicht mit Volldampf da runter auf gut Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (25. Juni 2011)

cooles Video


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juni 2011)

Recht hatter!


----------



## gooni11 (25. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So ich nochmal mit einem schnellen Edit von Winterberg. Mehr steht in der Beschreibung



2,26min  und 2,43min  find ich am besten....


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juni 2011)

das war mir klar  öfters hats mich aber nicht gelegt


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Juni 2011)

Wehmut kommt auf... 

Hab die DH Strecke in Winterberg echt geliebt!!!


...bis zu meinem Bandscheibenvorfall  
Verbot vom Artzt und Demo8 verkauft 


Also Jens... gib auf deine Knochen acht!!! 
Insbesondere das Road Gap ruiniert die Halswirbel...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5uNRddhFlc"]YouTube        - âªBikepark Winterberg Road Gap 2011â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Domme02 (25. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Und man muss fairer weise dazu sagen das es Teils überhaupt die ersten fahrten auf den Strecken waren
> Da shreddet man noch nicht mit Volldampf da runter auf gut Glück



ja logisch....inWillingen die FR kannte ich letztens auch und habs mal relativ ruhig angehen lassen.      So wie ihr fahr ich denke ich eh nicht                                                                                                gruß aus Dresden (bin schon seit mittwoch bikeless...aaargh!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> Hallo biker aus dem Teuto.
> 
> Betr. Truppenübungsplatz Augustdorf.
> 
> ...



Boah, da kriegt man ja schon wieder Pickel am Arsch wenn man sowas liest. Haben die Langeweile weil die Kollegen am Hindukusch sind?!?
Schreib doch bitte einen Leserbrief an die NW und LZ.
Militärisches Sperrgebiet schön und gut, aber die Brücke ist doch nun weit genug weg von den Schice-Kampfdörfern.
Außerdem laufen über die Brücke und die "Zufahrt" zum Sennerandweg ausgeschilderte Wanderwege. Mann kann denen gar nicht folgen ohne auf Zufahrt und Brücke zu gelangen. 
Der oberste Auftrag des Militärs ist doch der Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung, und wollen eben dieser Bevölkerung die sichere Überquerung der Augustdorfer Waldstraße mit Hilfe der Brücke verbieten und so auch Ältere und Familien dazu zwingen über die Fahrbahn zu laufen? Wohlgemerkt: es gibt dort keine Überquerungshilfen wie Ampel oder Verkehrsinseln, nur einen schönen Beschleunigungsstreifen für die Bundspechte die nach der Kaserne links abbiegen wollen...


----------



## gooni11 (27. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Boah, da kriegt man ja schon wieder Pickel am Arsch wenn man sowas liest. Haben die Langeweile weil die Kollegen am Hindukusch sind?!?
> Schreib doch bitte einen Leserbrief an die NW und LZ.
> Militärisches Sperrgebiet schön und gut, aber die Brücke ist doch nun weit genug weg von den Schice-Kampfdörfern.
> Außerdem laufen über die Brücke und die "Zufahrt" zum Sennerandweg ausgeschilderte Wanderwege. Mann kann denen gar nicht folgen ohne auf Zufahrt und Brücke zu gelangen.
> Der oberste Auftrag des Militärs ist doch der Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung, und wollen eben dieser Bevölkerung die sichere Überquerung der Augustdorfer Waldstraße mit Hilfe der Brücke verbieten und so auch Ältere und Familien dazu zwingen über die Fahrbahn zu laufen? Wohlgemerkt: es gibt dort keine Überquerungshilfen wie Ampel oder Verkehrsinseln, nur einen schönen Beschleunigungsstreifen für die Bundspechte die nach der Kaserne links abbiegen wollen...



Lars wäre schneller gewesen wie die beiden...... ich versteh nicht das er angehalten hat....


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2011)

Gibts nichts neues zu berichten? 

Sitze noch auf der Arbeit und warte das ich nach Hause kann und dann wird gepostet was es bei mir neues gekauftes gibt


----------



## Zearom (27. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gibts nichts neues zu berichten?
> 
> Sitze noch auf der Arbeit und warte das ich nach Hause kann und dann wird gepostet was es bei mir neues gekauftes gibt



Ich würd mir auch gern was neues Kaufen, bräuchte einen PM 6 Zoll zu 8 Zoll (203mm) Adapter. Scheint nur kaum ein Shop zu haben, und bikecomponents hat lieferzeit... Hätte ich schon gerne alles da wenn Mittwoch oder Donnerstag das Unwetter kommt


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juni 2011)

Mhm spontan fällt mir da auch nichts ein .. schon den Bikemarkt durchsucht?


----------



## kris. (27. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Lars wäre schneller gewesen wie die beiden...... ich versteh nicht das er angehalten hat....



Vielleicht hätte er sie lieber über den Haufen fahren sollen!


----------



## poekelz (27. Juni 2011)

To whom it may concern:

Meine Frau hat heute im SoPo einen Pool gekauft, schon aufgepumpt und befüllt - da lieg ich jetzt drin und hab nen Weizen in der einen und mein Handy in der anderen Hand.

So lässt sich´s aushalten


----------



## Ulrich-40 (27. Juni 2011)

Halt das Handy gut fest!
Ulli


----------



## RolfK (27. Juni 2011)

Moins

Kennt jemand von den Bielefeldern die 'Warweg Eloxal GmbH' in der Otto-Brenner-Str.?

Wollte gern ein paar Teile machen lassen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Moins
> 
> Kennt jemand von den Bielefeldern die 'Warweg Eloxal GmbH' in der Otto-Brenner-Str.?
> 
> Wollte gern ein paar Teile machen lassen.



Jepp. Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.
Im Idealfall solltest Du aber angeben um welches Aluminium
es sich handelt und es sollte nach Möglichkeit keine Kratzer
etc. aufweisen. Ich hab da zuletzt meine geliebten Onza-
Barends gold (was sonst!!! ) eloxieren lassen. War ne saubere
Arbeit, aber da die Barends aus 3 verschiedenen Materialien
bestehen, gab es jeweils leichte Farbunterschiede.

Am besten fragst Du zuerst die Jungs in der Werkstatt. Die
haben mehr Ahnung als die Damen im Büro. 

Alternativ gibt es hier im Forum aber auch einen Spezi, der 
mittlerweile ne richtige Koryphäe ist. Bei komplizierteren 
Eloxierungen im Bike-Bereich wäre das mein erster Ansprechpartner.
Seine Arbeiten sind einfach genial. (-> Suchfunktion)

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (28. Juni 2011)

Na das hört sich doch gut an.

Der bekommt ja auch schon was von mir, nur will ich ihn nicht zu viel zumuten - hehe.


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2011)

Los jetzt - die Tria-Badehose angezogen und ab auf´s Rennrad schön den Rücken grillen.

gooni - es ist dein Wetter!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Haha sehr gut Frank! 
Ich glaube Heute Abend im kühlen ist noch ne Runde nötig


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Juni 2011)

Im Kühlen ?!??! 
Ich komm grade wieder und muss sagen alles in bester Ordnung


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Und du willst wirklich nicht inne Sauna? 

Ich geh dann mal runter und versuch mich am neuen Umwerfer ... wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## unchained (28. Juni 2011)

hätt ich ja keinen Nerv zu bei der Hitze


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Juni 2011)

was muss das muss


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Los jetzt - die Tria-Badehose angezogen und ab auf´s Rennrad schön den Rücken grillen.
> 
> gooni - es ist dein Wetter!





JEP..... ich war grad los 2 Stunden.... TOP!!!

GENAU..... DAS IST MEIN WETTER!!


----------



## poekelz (28. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Haha sehr gut Frank!
> Ich glaube Heute Abend im kühlen ist noch ne Runde nötig



Ich hab gerade 2 Stunden im Pool ausm SoPo-Markt gelegen (am 2. Tag ist die Wassertemp deutlich angenehmer), dann was leichtes essen und jetzt noch ne Runde.....

.....WEIZEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (28. Juni 2011)

Noch mal zu den wichtigen Dingen! Wie sieht das denn hier in der Runde eigentlich mit Höhenmetern aus? weil ich les immer nur wie lang bzw. wie viele kilometer eure TOUREN haben/hatten. Dabei finde ich sind 25km mit 900 Hm genauso anstrengend wie 60 km Flachetappe!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2011)

Mhm wir hatten die Tage an die 580hm wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 


Sag mal, wer hat Erfahrungen mit *Finnland *im September? 
Kennt da vllt jemand etwas was MTB tauglich ist?


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn wir den Deister stürmen dann kommen wir so im Schnitt auf 30-35km und 1200-1400hm aber alles nur mit iPhone gemessen. Wir haben jetzt mehrfach festgestellt das das Ei immer zu kurz mist.


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir waren es heut 39 km 600 hm in 2 Stunden. 

Ich finde allerdings das es schlicht und einfach darauf ankommt wie man fährt... Wenn ich 36 km flach und straße fahre bin ich danach total Ko. Brauch dann aber auch nur ne gute stunde.

 Die Tour heut zb war wegen der Hitze und dadurch bedingtes langsamer fahren nicht anstrengender als meine trainingsrunden auf der Straße.... 
Mfg


----------



## kris. (29. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sag mal, wer hat Erfahrungen mit *Finnland *im September?
> Kennt da vllt jemand etwas was MTB tauglich ist?


 
Finnland im September dürfte zumindest in den Nächten schon wieder kühl sein. Sei also auch auf Nachtfrost eingestellt, je nachdem wie hoch es geht...


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Finnland im September dürfte zumindest in den Nächten schon wieder kühl sein. Sei also auch auf Nachtfrost eingestellt, je nachdem wie hoch es geht...



Es geht in den mittleren Westen 

Leider sind da kaum Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

Alles alles Gute Janik!

Auf viele weitere Kilometer gemeinsam und das ein oder andere Steak!  




LG Jens


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juni 2011)

Besten Dank!
Ich denke das bekommen wir beides hin!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir 
Komme echt gut mit dir aus.


----------



## vogel23 (29. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gefällt mir
> Komme echt gut mit dir aus.




Nehmt euch ein Zimmer


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

Darf man hier nicht unterschwellig verbreiten das der Janik Heute Geburtstag hat?


----------



## slang (29. Juni 2011)

Du hast es aber so geheimnisvoll gemacht, das wir alle das nicht ahnen konnten.
Wolltest wohl der erste Gratulant sein, wie 

Anbei, herzlichen Glückwunsch an Sgt. Green


----------



## 230691 (29. Juni 2011)

Klar darf man @Jens

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

@ slang:  ist gekauft. schreibe dir gleich ne PN


----------



## slang (29. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ slang:  ist gekauft. schreibe dir gleich ne PN



Sauber, geh gleich mal einpacken.


----------



## vogel23 (29. Juni 2011)

Anbei: Alles Gute auch von mir!

Aber wo ist mein steak?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

Neee, das liegt in unserem Zimmer


----------



## RolfK (29. Juni 2011)

Na denn auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Janik. Wievel Lenze sind's denn?


@slang: Wie war denn deine Urlaubsbiketripp?


----------



## slang (29. Juni 2011)

Anfangs wars steil,also unter Berücksichtigung des Gepäcks, das zu tragen war.

Danach wurds dann öfters nass, ich weiß auch nicht. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.Irgrendwann ist es einem egal, das irgendwie alle Klotten müffig riechen, und man ist froh wenn der Zeltaufbau irgendwie klappt, trotz Regen


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Juni 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Noch mal zu den wichtigen Dingen! Wie sieht das denn hier in der Runde eigentlich mit Höhenmetern aus? weil ich les immer nur wie lang bzw. wie viele kilometer eure TOUREN haben/hatten. Dabei finde ich sind 25km mit 900 Hm genauso anstrengend wie 60 km Flachetappe!



Meine Stat sagt, dass ich im Schnitt so ca. 30 km Runden mit
ca. 750-800hm fahre. In den Alpen ist das eher wenig, aber hier im
Wiehen sammelt man das in den vielen kürzeren und dafür bissigen Anstiegen. Ist alles eine Sache des Reviers-glaube ich. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (29. Juni 2011)

Naja, so unterschwellig wars ja auch nicht. 

Häppie Börsdey, Janik!


----------



## poekelz (29. Juni 2011)

Janik hast dich gut gehalten für dein Alter - alles Gute und Gesundheit!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juni 2011)

*Vielen Dank alle zusammen!*
19 sind´s übrigens geworden 
Also da geht noch was !!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2011)

Genau, und nur damit ihr es wisst:

Unser Zimmer hatten wir schon in Winterberg!


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juni 2011)

Allerdings !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Es geht in den mittleren Westen
> 
> Leider sind da kaum Berge



Naja, wenns fürs biken nicht reicht kannst Du ja [ame="http://vimeo.com/22095161"]was anderes machen[/ame].


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!
Guten Morgen Janik, alter Sack! 

@ kris: nein MTB  Video kann ich leider auf der Arbeit nicht wiedergeben


----------



## Zearom (30. Juni 2011)

Mal zwei Fragen an die Bikepark erprobten hier im Forum.

Ich würd mich gern Ende Juli/Anfang August mal gern in einen Bikepark verirren, und überleg gerade was ich dafür noch alles anschaffen muss.

Momentan stehen auf der Einkaufsliste:

Fullface
Goggle
Protektoren für Arm und Beine

hab ich da was vergessen?`oder gibts da noch was essentielles was ich besser anschaffe?

2. Frage, für welchen Bikepark sollte man sich als blutiger Anfänger denn entscheiden? Ich hab nun hier im "umkreis" nun Willingen und Winterberg auf dem Radar, oder sind hier noch andere Bikeparks zu erreichen?

einen angenehmen arbeitstag wünsche ich!


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

Moin Sascha,


also so erprobt bin ich auch noch nicht, aber:

- Fullface
- Goggle
- *Handschuhe*
- Ellenbogen
- Knie (ggf. mit Schienenbein)
- *Rückenprotektor!*

würde ich schon mitnehmen. Gibt ein sicheres Gefühl.



Winterberg und Willingen eignen sich schon ganz gut! 

Willingen ist für Anfänger auf der Freeride schön zum steigern. Die DH ist nicht machbar. Sonst gibts da dann auch nichts weiter außer kurze Liftschlangen.

In Winterberg hast du oft lange Liftschlangen und einen langsamen Lift. Dafür hast du dann verschiedene Strecken auf denen du fahren kannst. Auf der DH wirst du oft schnellere haben die dich überholen wollen.
Da gibts dann: Holzleitern, viel Gleichgewicht ist gefragt, denn FreeCross (ähnlich Freeride Willingen), und ein paar andere Sachen ...


Tipp: Fahr am Besten innerhalb der Woche hin - dann ist es nicht so voll und alle sind entspannter 


Alternative Bikeparks: spontan Braunlage



LG Jens


----------



## Zearom (30. Juni 2011)

Ah Danke, ja den Rückenprotektor werd ich wohl auch noch anschaffen, lieber einen haben und keinen brauchen als einen brauchen und keinen haben... Das ist definitiv ne gute Anschaffung.

Handschuhe sind schon vorhanden, ich fahr mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ohne.

Ja den Tipp mit unter der Woche werd ich wohl beherzigen, danke


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem.
Ich habe zu deiner genannten Zeit Urlaub, vllt trifft man sich einfach mal da 

Habe meinen 661 Helm und die Brille abzugeben, falls dich der interessiert. Steht im Bikemarkt. Kosten soll er ca. 60â¬ inklusive Brille (fÃ¼r OWL'er bzw Spicyfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (30. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info, wenn ich n festen Termin hab werd ich das im anderen Thread mal anmerken. Die Brillensuche wird für mich bestimmt noch lustig... ich bin ja brillenträger...


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

Ah da gibts scho gute Brillen für Brillenträger, über die SuFu sollte was zufinden sein!


----------



## Zearom (30. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ah da gibts scho gute Brillen für Brillenträger, über die SuFu sollte was zufinden sein!



jo, hab da schon einiges gefunden. Ich werd wohl ein oder  zwei versuche mit Versendern machen, Rückgaberecht ist schon was tolles. Ansonsten werd ich mal in Bielefeld einen Sportoptiker kontaktieren, gibts ja in Bielefeld wohl zwei gute.


----------



## slang (30. Juni 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> jo, hab da schon einiges gefunden. Ich werd wohl ein oder  zwei versuche mit Versendern machen, Rückgaberecht ist schon was tolles. Ansonsten werd ich mal in Bielefeld einen Sportoptiker kontaktieren, gibts ja in Bielefeld wohl zwei gute.



Könntest du mir die per PM mal benennen? 
Bin nämlich auch Brillenträger, und hab da noch keine Lösung. Kontaktlinsen hatte ich schon mal probiert, der Versuch ist aber gescheitert.

Danke,
slang


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2011)

nichts sehen nimmt die angst vor hindernissen.


----------



## gooni11 (30. Juni 2011)

Moin
Ich wollte euch da noch einmal an etwas erinnern.........

*WOLLTEN WIR UNS NICHT MAL TREFFEN AM EINEM WOCHENENDE IM SOMMER UM UNS GEMEINSAM ZU BESAUFEN*...... oder so ähnlich....

ich weiß nur das es irgendwas mit saufen zu tun hatte.... sonst hätt ich es vergessen...


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2011)

ich habe am 07.05. das letzte mal alkohol getrunken.

wird mal wieder zeit fürs resetten.


----------



## 230691 (30. Juni 2011)

Moment mal... Bier... Alkohol... DA WAR DOCH WAS


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2011)

ja, ab 18 !


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

haha ich habe schon soo lange nicht mehr als nen schmutz angerührt ... 

wann passt es allen? rolf hatte doch mal bei einem anbieter ne umfrage erstellt ... dann könnten wir mal eine für wo und eine für wann erstellen. wäre jmd so nett?
einfach bescheid geben dann mach ich jüste nen neun thread auf - dürft ihr nat auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, ab 18 !


----------



## 230691 (30. Juni 2011)

*räusper* *auf nickname deut*

bin alt genug k_star


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2011)

hey, wie reden hier nicht von dem billigen fusel, sondern von den harten sachen.

heimschei§§er zu stifflers mom im billardzimmer, american pie? glaube schon.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

einfach grandiose Aufnahmen - müsst ihr euch ansehen!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25797774"]Claymore Clallenge - Phantom Flex High Speed Camera - Highland Mtn on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Domme02 (30. Juni 2011)

cooles video....macht bock aufs dirten     leider hat es finanziell aber noch nicht fürn Dirtbike gereicht. knapp wars


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

hats mir auch shconmal überlegt anstatt Trialer, allerdings gitbs hier keine Spots ..


----------



## Domme02 (30. Juni 2011)

nen paar kleinere spots zum anfangen haben wir hier schon.....sonst eben selber bauen. Nen kumpel hatte das eig eh schon vor. Der hat noch erde und platz. 
Fürs Trialen könnte ich mich iwie nicht begeistern...aber schon krass was da manche so anstellen. -> Danny Mac Askill


----------



## kris. (30. Juni 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *WOLLTEN WIR UNS NICHT MAL TREFFEN AM EINEM WOCHENENDE IM SOMMER UM UNS GEMEINSAM ZU BESAUFEN*...... oder so ähnlich....
> 
> ich weiß nur das es irgendwas mit saufen zu tun hatte.... sonst hätt ich es vergessen...



Tja, andere saufen um zu vergessen... 

Aber stimmt schon. Dieses WE ist es aber schice Wetter, außerdem ein wenig kurzfristig.
Öhm, im August hab ich Urlaub, ist also auch blöd. 
Bleibt ja erstmal nicht so viel übrig... und wo überhaupt? Vorschäge die einigermassen in der Mitte liegen? Hat Rolf vielleicht was im Angebot?


----------



## gooni11 (30. Juni 2011)

Moin
Also da ich eigentlich fast jedes Wochenende Zeit hab und auch recht mobil bin richte ich mich da nach euch!! 

Mir ist sozusagen egal wann und wo..... Hauptsache es passiert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (30. Juni 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hat Rolf vielleicht was im Angebot?




Was heisst denn das? Bin ich vielleicht nen Spirituosenhändler  Hab schon fast 1 Jahr kein hartes Zeug mehr getrunken, nur ab und an nen Alsterchen zum Grillen. Weiss nich mal mehr, wie richtiger Alk aussieht 

Aber im Ernst: Kennt denn nicht irgendwer nen öffentlichen Grillplatz, den man quasi mieten kann oder sowas in der Art? Wäre doch das beste für sowas. Das größte Problem wird wohl werden alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen und das schlimmste, wie kommt man wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Juni 2011)

So, hatte heut meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem "Neuen" 

Mathias (Vogel123) ist wieder für zwei Wochen in Bielefeld und wir sind heut zum Herrmann gefahren. Michael war auch mit...

War ne super Tour  Gerne wieder 



Zum Treffen... Feiern, Saufen... Ich bin dabei


----------



## RolfK (30. Juni 2011)

Was haste nu schon wieder neues ??


----------



## slang (30. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Was haste nu schon wieder neues ??



Ich glaub, er meint den User(Vogel123)
Aber wie das mit der Jungfernfahrt zu verstehen ist, keine Ahnung. 
Wollen mal nicht hoffen, dass da morgen jemanden der Po weh tut


----------



## slang (30. Juni 2011)

Nachtrag,
ach ja, saufen klingt gut, wär gerne dabei. 
endlich ne Diziplin, bei der mir kaum einer was vor machen kann


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juli 2011)

Um mal einen Anfang zu machen .... Wie wär denn zb der 23 oder 30 Juli für ein Treffen ? 
Einen Platz wo man sich trifft ist glaub ich leichter zu finden wie einen Termin?! 
Also......... Wer hat noch nicht wer will noch mal... 

Ich ich ich .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Um mal einen Anfang zu machen .... Wie wär denn zb der 23 oder 30 Juli für ein Treffen ?
> Einen Platz wo man sich trifft ist glaub ich leichter zu finden wie einen Termin?!
> Also......... Wer hat noch nicht wer will noch mal...
> 
> Ich ich ich .....



23. Juli!!!

...Am 30.Juli bin ich im Urlaub


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 23. Juli!!!
> 
> ...Am 30.Juli bin ich im Urlaub



dito


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich glaub, er meint den User(Vogel123)
> Aber wie das mit der Jungfernfahrt zu verstehen ist, keine Ahnung.
> Wollen mal nicht hoffen, dass da morgen jemanden der Po weh tut



Ja, ich meine den User Vogel123 (der heisst auch Mathias halt nur mit einem t)

Mit Jungfernfahrt meine ich die erste gemeinsame Fahrt hier aus dem Forum heraus. Wir hatten vor Wochen schon eine Tour geplant, doch die viel dann sprichwörtlich ins Wasser. (es regnete wie aus Eimern)
Da er nicht von hier kommt, vergingen nun wieder einige Wochen bis wir ne Tour nun endlich hinbekommen haben.

@Slang
Aber der Po tut dennoch weh...
Nach zwei Wochen Bikepause wegen Krankheit merkte ich die gestriegen 52km am meisten am Hintern.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2011)

... ich wäre wohl auch dabei! Auch wenn ich überhaupt keinen Alkohol trinke! 

Gehöre mehr zu der Fraktion, denen die Sauferei egal ist und die dafür eher die Fresserei im Kopp haben!  ... also muß unbedingt gegrillt werden, damit mir mein Frauchen nicht noch ein Butterbrot schmieren muß.


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,
bin auch für den 23.7.
allein schon wegen Sumse, wenn der Urlaub hat, sprich total unausgeschlafen ist, kann man den wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht ertragen 

@ Sumse
Krankheit hoffentlich gut überstanden,
aber wenn dir nach 50km der A.... schmerzt, könnten wir vielleicht mal wieder zusammen fahren, ich bin für meine Verhältnisse ja mittlerweile ganz gut im Training.

Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf nen Nightride, wie siehts aus?
Die Tage werden ja langsam wieder kürzer 

Ach ja, im Urlaub hatte ich nen nettes Erlebniss mit Specialized.
Nen kleines Kaff, da gabs nichts außer ne Bäckerei, wo wir Kaffepause machten. Und gegenüber nen Radhändler, Speci-Vertragsladen. Der Verkäufer setzte grade nen Kunden auf so ein Speci-Electro-MTB. 
Der drehte kurz am Griff und wär fast vor Wand gefahren. 
Das Ding ging ab wie Schmidts Katze, saugeil 

Dann bin ich da mal in den Laden reingestapft, nur so zum gucken.
Der Mechaniker gab mir ein Rennradvorderrad in die Hand, keine Ahnung, ich glaub ne Tüte Gummibären ist geringfügig leichter.

Da stand nen Renner rum, 6,5 Kilo, unglaublich. Serienmodell. 

Aber das Geilste war, sich die Brain-Technologie in ur-bayerisch erklären zu lassen (der hatte so einen aufgesägten Dämpfer als Anschaungsmodell)


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2011)

Jepp, is nen Kollege von Sumsemann! ... nur das Sumsemann im Außendienst arbeitet. 

... fehlt nur noch das unser geschätzter Offroad-Arnie alá Vorwerk-Vertreter bei den Leuten 
vor der Tür steht, in einer Hand sein Speci und in der anderen Kaufverträge. _"Guten Tag, ich 
habe gesehen sie haben noch so ein uriges Gudereit vor der Tür stehen!?! Lassen sie mich raten, 
sie haben es als Sperrmüll bei der Stadt angemeldet und suchen nun was Vernünftiges!"_ 

@ Sumsemann

... wenn Du mal nen chices CC-Fully in Hope-Gold anzubieten hast, würde ich es mir überlegen!


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

*Bitte hier entlang!*


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Sumsemann
> 
> ... wenn Du mal nen chices CC-Fully in Hope-Gold anzubieten hast, würde ich es mir überlegen!




DU!!! Du..... brauchst gar kein Fahrrad mehr!!!

Du kannst in Kürze mit so nem drei rädrigen Jogging Kinderwagen durch den Wald joggen. 

Musst nicht mehr nach Specialized, Hope und Co gucken... Du musst nach Teutonia, Hipp und Co gucken 

Statt biken ist jetzt Schwangerschafrsgymnastik und Hecheln angesagt!!!


Also!!!
Hier ist jetzt Schluss für Dich!!!

Hier geht es ab jetzt weiter:

Forum für Lars


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> DU!!! Du..... brauchst gar kein Fahrrad mehr!!!
> 
> Du kannst in Kürze mit so nem drei rädrigen Jogging Kinderwagen durch den Wald joggen.
> 
> ...



Ach du Schei..., 
hoffentlich wirds keine Luftpumpe 

und weg,


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube da ist jemand in den Kaffebecher gefallen - Koffeeinschock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2011)

Momentan ist gerade keine gute Zeit für ne Portatour, es sei denn, man hat Atemschutz dabei und möchte von da oben Katastrophentourismus betreiben.

Beim Entsorger Tönsmeier brennen die gelben Säcke, aus der Ferne sieht´s aus wie 9/11 ohne Twintowers.

Die NW ist auch schon dort:
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/l...rossbrand_bei_Abfallentsorger_Toensmeier.html


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jepp, is nen Kollege von Sumsemann! ... nur das Sumsemann im Außendienst arbeitet.
> 
> ... fehlt nur noch das *unser geschätzter Offroad-Arnie alá Vorwerk-Vertreter* bei den Leuten
> vor der Tür steht, in einer Hand sein Speci und in der anderen Kaufverträge. _"Guten Tag, ich
> ...




ich hab grad tränen in den Augen vor lachen.... goil.....

Sumsemann....... kannst sagen was du willst aber er hat dich durchschaut!!!!

So.... 23.7 ten  hab ich angekreutzt....

heut noch ein letztes mal Nachschicht und dann fängt wieder ein normales Leben an......


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich hab grad tränen in den Augen vor lachen.... goil.....
> 
> Sumsemann....... kannst sagen was du willst aber er hat dich durchschaut!!!!



...ich tue fast alles für Dich...
...hab dich auf deinen Rahmen bei Ebay hingewiesen...
...ja ich fahre mit dir sogar MTB auf der Straße...


UND... DU FÄLLST MIR HIER SO IN DEN RÜCKEN??? 


Warte... bei der nächsten Fahrt werde ich dein Bike nass machen...


----------



## vogel23 (1. Juli 2011)

Jaja, der Sumsemann! Gestern wollte er mein Zesty auch schon schlecht reden, aber ganz subtil und unterschällig. Und wenn ich hier wohnen wollte, müsste ich eh specilized fahren! 

Aber war gestern doch noch ne schöne tour, hoffe dass das mit SLang auch mal klppt, dann zeigen wir dem Sumsemann mal warum wir Zesty fahren!!!!


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ich tue fast alles für Dich...
> ...hab dich auf deinen Rahmen bei Ebay hingewiesen...
> ...ja ich fahre mit dir sogar MTB auf der Straße...
> 
> ...



Machst du nicht liebling....


----------



## Huskyspeed (1. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Machst du nicht liebling....



Ach nee was sind die beiden süss  

Ach so 23.7 iss nicht schlecht werd ich mal ankreuzen


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> DU!!! Du..... brauchst gar kein Fahrrad mehr!!!
> 
> Du kannst in Kürze mit so nem drei rädrigen Jogging Kinderwagen durch den Wald joggen.
> 
> ...



... das kannste aber voll knicken! Ich zweifel einfach die Vaterschaft an! 
Und wenn es von mir sein sollte, dann nenne ich es Panasonic, in Anlehnung an den Plasma, den ich ursprünglich kaufen wollte!!!


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Ach so 23.7 iss nicht schlecht werd ich mal ankreuzen



Auf den wirds dann wohl hinaus laufen... 

@ gooni, sumsemann, waldwichtel   Habt ihr hier den "OWL summer of love" ausgerufen, oder was?! 

@ gooni  Bist Du am Sonntag als Zuschauer am Start oder im Ziel? Ich werd wohl oben am Parkplatz stehen, macht glaube ich mehr Sinn..


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Auf den wirds dann wohl hinaus laufen...
> 
> @ gooni, sumsemann, waldwichtel   Habt ihr hier den "OWL summer of love" ausgerufen, oder was?!
> 
> @ gooni  Bist Du am Sonntag als Zuschauer am Start oder im Ziel? Ich werd wohl oben am Parkplatz stehen, macht glaube ich mehr Sinn..



Sumsemann hat angefangen! 

... ist Sonntag nen Rennen oder hab ich was verpasst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sumsemann hat angefangen!



Nö...Angelo war's


----------



## vogel23 (1. Juli 2011)

@Sumsemann
war gestern ne schöne tour! aber was machste noch hier? dachte du bist unterwegs!!!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @Sumsemann
> war gestern ne schöne tour! aber was machste noch hier? dachte du bist unterwegs!!!!!!



Morgen früh geht's los 

Aber mit meinem Smartphone werde ich hier dennoch hin und wieder reinschaun.

...also lästern ist nicht


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... ist Sonntag nen Rennen oder hab ich was verpasst?!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8477069&postcount=121


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...also lästern ist nicht



Doooooooooooch!


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> hoffe dass das mit SLang auch mal klppt, dann zeigen wir dem Sumsemann mal warum wir Zesty fahren!!!!



Oh Hilfe, aber du hast Recht. 
Vor der Eisdiele sehen unsere Räder viel besser aus als diese Standard-Specis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Oh Hilfe, aber du hast Recht.
> Vor der Eisdiele sehen unsere Räder viel besser aus als diese Standard-Specis



...ihr müsst zumindest keine Angst haben, dass die euch da geklaut werden 

Oder was meinst du Angelo???


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ihr müsst zumindest keine Angst haben, dass die euch da geklaut werden
> 
> Oder was meinst du Angelo???



Angelo, Angelo....
wie soll der denn mitreden?
der kann sich ja noch nicht mal ne Federung fürs Hinterrad leisten


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2011)

Und Noppen am Gummi hat er auch nicht


----------



## RolfK (1. Juli 2011)

Unterbreche mal grad die Lästerei hier 

Ab 22.15h kommt auf ServusTV eine Stunde lang MTB-Downhill 

Uuuuuuuuund weitermachen..............


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Kris,
wie meinst du das jetzt? Fehlende Noppen am Latex oder am Super Tacky?
Weil, wenn ich das hier lese, glaub ich du meinst das Latex 


gooni11 schrieb:


> Machst du nicht liebling....


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Juli 2011)

Nabend Jungs,

bin derzeit mein Bike am aufpeppeln... Das Knarzen muss weg.
Nun weiß ich nicht was meine Kurbel für eine Krankheit hat bzw. ob vllt. sogar alles ok ist.

Wäre cool, wenn die Schrauber von euch einmal hier reinschauen könnten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8478421#post8478421

Danke im Voraus!


Treffen 23.07. klingt gut. Weiß noch nicht genau ob ich dabei bin, da Semesterende und daher eventuell fette, fette Party. ;-)


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich würd sagen, da stand mal länger Wasser drin.
würd ich mir aber keinen Kopp drum machen.
Kurbel wieder rein und weiterfahren, fetten nicht vergessen.
Oder rubbelt die Kurbel schon?


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Juli 2011)

Nee rubbelt nicht, kein Widerstand bei  drehen. Aber die leichte Erhöhung unten am Lager und die Verunreinigungen auf der Kurbel verunsichern mich irgendwie...


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Vincy und gtbiker haben dir da ja auch schon was geantwortet.
Wenn das Press-Fit Lager noch dreht, würd ich sagen:
Bau alles zusammen und fahr weiter.
Kein Grund zur Sorge.
Bissel Oxidation, Korrosion, Gammel und wie das alles heißt sind normal.
MTBs werden halt draußen gefahren und nicht in geschützter Umgebung.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2011)

Mal was anderes. Hope bringt demnächst ein paar tolle Flat-Pedale auf den Markt. Optisch schon mal ein Schmankerl, zu Gewicht und Preis kann ich aber noch nichts sagen. Die Kurbel ist ebenfalls von Hope, allerdings noch nicht in der Endversion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Hope bringt demnächst ein paar tolle Flat-Pedale auf den Markt. Optisch schon mal ein Schmankerl, zu Gewicht und Preis kann ich aber noch nichts sagen. Die Kurbel ist ebenfalls von Hope, allerdings noch nicht in der Endversion.



Optisch gefallen sie mir nicht. Meine NC-17 sehen besser aus.
Technisch sind sie wahrscheinlich top, Hope eben.
Sieht allerdings so aus, das man die nur per Inbus und nicht wie sonst üblich auch mit nen 15er Maulschlüssel anschrauben kann. 
Das find ich richtig Käse.


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Juli 2011)

Hey Stefan,

danke für die Hilfe.
Was mich mehr verunsichert ist diese Erhebung, die man leicht spürt. 
Wenn es schwer wird die Kurbel morgen wieder einzubauen (dann müsste da ja was faul sein), dann schau ich mal beim Radstand vorbei...


----------



## gooni11 (1. Juli 2011)

Der Angelo is arbeiten und ihr zieht hier über ihn her.... Rasselbande!

Zu meinen Noppen.... Die gehen euch nix an...
Zur Eisdiele .... Ich trink lieber Bier 
Zur meiner Federung... Is doch was für Weicheier so ne Federung


Zu Sonntag .... Kris wenn es trocken ist werd ich da mitfahren wenn naß bin ich oben zum gucken


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Optisch gefallen sie mir nicht. Meine NC-17 sehen besser aus.
> Technisch sind sie wahrscheinlich top, Hope eben.
> Sieht allerdings so aus, das man die nur per Inbus und nicht wie sonst üblich auch mit nen 15er Maulschlüssel anschrauben kann.
> Das find ich richtig Käse.



Muß mir die auch erstmal live bei Sattelfest ansehen,
sobald die auf dem Markt sind.
Vielleicht gibt's die ja auch in schwarz mit goldenen
Pins oder umgekehrt.


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> dann schau ich mal beim Radstand vorbei...



Wenn du Geld ausgeben willst, dann mach das so.
Ich würd , wenns da wirklich ne "Erhebung" gibt, die einfach mit Schleifpapier vernichten. Um mehr als nen Zehntel solls wohl nicht gehen oder? ( Ich denk mal eher weniger)


----------



## OWL_Biker (1. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube zum einmal reinfühlen, nimmt der kein Geld. :-/
Und wenn dann was wäre, möchte ich es bei einem so hochwertigen/teurem Sportgerät auch reparieren. Alle mal günstiger als für fast 100 Euro die Abzieh/Einpresswerkzeuge zu kaufen und irgendwo im Tretlager rumzuschleifen/rumzufuschen.

Nee dann lieber vernünftig.


----------



## slang (1. Juli 2011)

@ Waldwichtel aka Lars Luftpumpe,
ich muß es jetzt mal loswerden
du bist echt der größte Spinner dieser Erde 


> Suche: Baby-/Kinderanhänger in Hope-Gold und Nobby Nic 2.25 in 20".


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ich glaube zum einmal reinfühlen, nimmt der kein Geld. :-/
> Und wenn dann was wäre, möchte ich es bei einem so hochwertigen/teurem Sportgerät auch reparieren. Alle mal günstiger als für fast 100 Euro die Abzieh/Einpresswerkzeuge zu kaufen und irgendwo im Tretlager rumzuschleifen/rumzufuschen.
> 
> Nee dann lieber vernünftig.



Nicht im Rahmen rumschleifen, sondern in der Lagereinheit..
Damit mach ich am Rahmen nichts kaputt,
Der Preis des Lagers dürfte so bei +/- 20 liegen
Aber du musst wissen, was du tun möchtest


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531650  

tut euch es an - Kommentare reichen aber! Hauptext ist nciht nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (2. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531650
> 
> tut euch es an - Kommentare reichen aber! Hauptext ist nciht nötig


WTF?!

Jetzt mal im Ernst, der braucht doch Hilfe...


----------



## RolfK (2. Juli 2011)

- unbeschreiblich


----------



## Poison1981 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo! Ich weiß, dass ich in der falschen Kategorie bin :-(
Bin neu hier. Wollte ein Mountainbike hier zum Verkauf anbieten, wenn es möglich ist.
Poison Fully *NEU*, 0km gelaufen....
wo kann ich das machen????
Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2011)

im bikemarkt.


----------



## RolfK (2. Juli 2011)

Für OWL hier im Marktplatz-Thread oder für alle User im Bikemarkt, rechts oben findest du dann 'Anzeige aufgeben'


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Nicht im Rahmen rumschleifen, sondern in der Lagereinheit..
> Damit mach ich am Rahmen nichts kaputt,
> Der Preis des Lagers dürfte so bei +/- 20 liegen
> Aber du musst wissen, was du tun möchtest



Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob was kaputt ist. WENN ja dann hat sich da was verbogen, dann hilft da auch kein Abschleifen, zumindest werde ich mich mit so einer Pfusch Lösung dann nicht zufrieden geben.
Ein neues Lager kostet 20 Euro, da hast du Recht. Das ist nicht die Welt und wenns hin ist werde ich es austauschen, da das Problem eben sonst schnell wieder da ist, das Knarzen nicht aufhört und eventuell sogar Folgefehler entstehen wenn mans nicht vernbünftig behebt.

Wenn ich es mir einbauen lasse, werde ich aber wohl günstiger bei wegkommen als wenn ich die Werkzeuge für weit über 50 Euro kaufe.

Man muss auch mal einsehen, an welcher Stelle man sich lieber mal professionell helfen lässt. Fertig. Aus.

Ich weiß nicht was dagegen spricht wenn ichs (for free) kurz abchecken lasse und dann Gewissheit habe dass alles ok ist ODER dass ein neues rein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Das passt doch vorne und hinten nicht.
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob was kaputt ist. WENN ja dann hat sich da was verbogen, dann hilft da auch kein Abschleifen, zumindest werde ich mich mit so einer Pfusch Lösung dann nicht zufrieden geben.
> Ein neues Lager kostet 20 Euro, da hast du Recht. Das ist nicht die Welt und wenns hin ist werde ich es austauschen, da das Problem eben sonst schnell wieder da ist, das Knarzen nicht aufhört und eventuell sogar Folgefehler entstehen wenn mans nicht vernbünftig behebt.
> 
> ...



Fabian, bleib mal locker

niemand schreibt dir vor, was du zu tun oder zu lassen hast,
Ich habe lediglich beschrieben, wie ich dein Problem einschätze und was ich tun würde. (Heißt ja nicht, dass am Ende vielleicht doch  noch der Weg zum Händler ansteht  )
Wenn du es anders regeln möchtest, okay...,tu es.


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2011)

Hey,
Sorry!  Zestyfahrer müssen sich doch lieb haben =D
Aber das kam so komisch rüber mit dem "wenn du Geld ausgeben willst...".

Ist das erste mal dass ich überhaupt ne Kurbel, Kassette und so weiter ausbaue. Ein großer Schritt für mich, ein kleiner Schritt für mein Zesty. 

Naja ich muss wohl noch etwas warten. Treffe mich später mit meinem Dad, der bringt mir ne 17er Nuss für den Drehmomentschlüssel mit, dann kann ich die Hinterbauschraube checken (angeblich kommt das Knarzen meist daher) und dann schau ich mit der Kurbel weiter.
Wenn alles gut reingeht, sie rund läuft und das Knarzen weg ist bin ich wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hey,
> Sorry!  Zestyfahrer müssen sich doch lieb haben =D
> Aber das kam so komisch rüber mit dem "wenn du Geld ausgeben willst...".
> 
> ...



Okay, alles wieder gut 
Haste fleißig im LP-Forum gelesen, was 
Hatte letztens auch so ein Geräusch, und hätte schwören können, dass es vom Steuerlager kommt. Als ich die Hinterbauschraube mal nachgezogen habe, war es weg. Geräusche schaukeln sich bei diesen modernen Alurahmen ordentlich hoch, da kann man an den Ursachen echt verzweifeln.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Zestyfahrer müssen sich doch lieb haben =D



Du meinst weil es sonst keiner tut?!?  *duckundweg*


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Du meinst weil es sonst keiner tut?!?  *duckundweg*



Richtig... aber gut, dass es in OWL mittlerweile doch einige sind.


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Richtig... aber gut, dass es in OWL mittlerweile doch einige sind.



Langsam werdens mir zuviele,
hätte ich mir ja gleich so ein Allerwelts-Yeti kaufen können


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Langsam werdens mir zuviele,
> hätte ich mir ja gleich so ein Allerwelts-Yeti kaufen können



Oder ein S-Works...


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Oder ein S-Works...



S-works... hm, irgenwas sagt mir das, 
ach genau, das ist doch die Hausmarke vom Obi, oder?

und weg......


----------



## Zearom (2. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> S-works... hm, irgenwas sagt mir das,
> ach genau, das ist doch die Hausmarke vom Obi, oder?
> 
> und weg......



ich hab auch gehört diese S-Wörgs Teile werden nur mit Fast-Slicks auf Straßen und bei strahlenden Sonnenschein gefahren 
 

aber bisher ist mir noch kein anderer gegnerischer LP-Fahrer übern weggefahren. Ich seh da meistens hier Cube, Cube, Cube und Scott.


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> aber bisher ist mir noch kein anderer gegnerischer LP-Fahrer übern weggefahren. Ich seh da meistens hier Cube, Cube, Cube und Scott.



mittlerweile weiß ich von 4 Zestys und einem Spicy, die hier im Teuto gefahren werden. 
Aber hast schon recht, die Mehrzahl ist eindeutig Cube. 
Speci und Cannondale gibts auch recht häufig finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2011)

wenn fully, dann würde bei mir ein 301 auf dem zettel stehen!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

alle immer mit ihren Litevills


----------



## 230691 (2. Juli 2011)

Das neue Commencal Meta aber dann die SX version


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn fully, dann würde bei mir ein 301 auf dem zettel stehen!



Dann schreibs jetzt schon mal auf,
soll ja immer "etwas" Lieferzeit haben


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Das neue Commencal Meta aber dann die SX version



so siehts aus!


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2011)

Machen wir hier jetzt Fully-Wunschkonzert?! 
Dann mache ich mit:







Yeti 575


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

da zieh ich mit und überhole!


----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> da zieh ich mit und überhole!



Berghoch mit der Kiste aber sicherlich nicht 
ansonsten, feines Teil. Leider ist Nicolai jenseits meiner Zahlungsfähigkeit


----------



## RolfK (2. Juli 2011)

Ich könnt mich zur Zeit nicht festlegen, aber eins von den beiden mit jeweils geänderter Ausstattung wäre es. Oder nur den Rahmen kaufen und vom jetzigen die Teile nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2011)

also ich wär ja für sowas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



obwohl so ein Canyon Torque wär auch was feines....


----------



## Zearom (2. Juli 2011)

also wenn das Geld nicht der limitierende Faktor wäre, stände für flachere Gefilde ein Titan-Hardtail im Keller und für den Spaß Bergab ein Nicolai AM oder AFR.

Alleine beim Anblick dieses Helius AM Rahmens bekomm ich ... ach... keine intimen Details 






Allerdings würd ich dann auch in eine bessere Kellertür investieren... die olle Holztür ist mir dann nicht mehr sicher genug


----------



## poekelz (2. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn fully, dann würde bei mir ein 301 auf dem zettel stehen!



Eine sehr gute Wahl! 



JENSeits schrieb:


> alle immer mit ihren Litevills



Naja ein Liteville macht jedenfalls nicht so viele Zicken wie eure Franzosenkisten!
Französiche MTB´s das ist wie bei Autos aus England....um es mit den Worten dem Heimwerkerkings Tim Taylor zu sagen: "Ein gottverdammter Engländer!"


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2011)

Jaaaaaaa, MEHR POWER!!!


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Wahl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde wohl auch ein 301 auf die Wunschliste schreiben, wobei mir auch das Commencal super gefällt.

Das Auto Argument lasse ich durch, bekomme ich beim alternedem Peugeot 206 meiner Freundin live mit, wie der zickt.

Aber in Sachen Velos können die Franzosen was. 

Mich hat damals einfach der "besondere Rahmen" und die vielen kleinen Details überzeugt.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden.

Ich oute mich mal und gebe zu dass mein nächstes Bike entweder ein Canyon (weil man einfach etwas gutes und auch das meiste) für sein (geringes) Geld bekommt. Für gleiches zahlt man bei Specialized in einer hohen Preisklasse mal locker 1500 Euro mehr.

Andernfalls (und das ist realistischer) wird es etwas besonderes und ich spare etwas länger.
Da muss eben Leistung stimmen, eventuell Tuningpotential, wenn es noch nicht perfekt ist und das besondere/die Optik. Rausfallen würden da für mich sofort Marken wie Cube, Trek, Bergamont, Rose.

In einer Auswahl wäre zum Beispiel so etwas wie das Commencal, damals eben auch Lapierre und andere.

Dass man auch etwas besonderes will und (zumindest ich) man auf die Optik guckt ist doch klar, wenn man so bikebesessen ist, dass man sich ein Fahrrad für 3000 Euro oder mehr kauft.
Profis lasse ich da mal außen vor...


----------



## poekelz (2. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Dass man auch etwas besonderes will und (zumindest ich) man auf die Optik guckt ist doch klar, wenn man so bikebesessen ist, dass man sich ein Fahrrad für 3000 Euro oder mehr kauft.
> Profis lasse ich da mal außen vor...



Stimmt, nen Liteville dafür aufzubauen wird schwierig bis unmöglich - da hört´s dann nach Rahmen & Gabel...evtl noch LRS auf. Wenn man nicht einige gute Gebrauchtteile von seinem alten Bock umbauen konnte (so wie ich) ist das für´s Portemonnaie ne verdamt erleichternde Angelegenheit 

Aber sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Juli 2011)

Aber dafür haste ja ewig was von. 

Das Liteville ist ja von der Optik auch irgendwie recht schnörkellos, aber ich finde besonders dieses schlichte, wertige und diese "einfache" Rahmenform in solche einer durchdachten und perfekt funktionierenden Konzeption macht den Reiz eines 301 aus.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Juli 2011)

Ibis Mojo HD 
Alles mit Sram Parts, Formula Bremse und ne Lyrik mit Solo Air Umbau


----------



## poekelz (2. Juli 2011)

Syle-Faktor 100, aber keine Möglichkeit eine KeFü zu montieren - z.B. ISCG Aufnahmen am Tretlager.

Hab ich den Jungs aufm Festival in Willy auch gesagt...vielleicht kommts ja im nächsten Modelljahr.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

es wird extra eine entwickelt.


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2011)

Wer kommt denn morgen noch so zum Regenrennen den Hermann hoch?


----------



## RolfK (2. Juli 2011)

Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet, werd ich wohl mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

*MORGEN BÜNDE*


Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das Spicy bis Morgen fahrfertig habe.
Gibt's eine Kinderspielecke und Zeit in Bünde? 
Dann würde ich den Trialer ins Auto packen, ggf. auch zusätzlich zum Spicy.
Oder wenn einer von euch mal draufsteigen möchte nehm ich ihn auch mit.


LG Jens


----------



## 230691 (2. Juli 2011)

Ist das direkt oben am Hermann (also Parkplatz wo auch immer) oder wie?
Vielleicht schau ich auch mal vorbei wenn ihr da auch alle seid


----------



## kris. (2. Juli 2011)

Das Rennen geht von der Kreuzung Hindenburgstrasse/Friedrich-Ebert-Strasse, sozusagen bei der Bäckerei Ingwersen direkt vor der Haustür. Ziel ist am Parkplatz am Hermannsdenkmal. Guckst Du hier. 
Cool wäre, wenn man ein paar Leute mit Video-Kameras an der Strecke verteilen könnte. Hab aber keine.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

Falls ich vorbei komme dann nimm ich die GoPro und das Stativ mit.

Lasst mir per PN dochmal Handynummern zukommen bzw Infos wann man wo sein sollte und wo man gut filmen kann. 
Bin mal erst unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (2. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Dann schreibs jetzt schon mal auf,
> soll ja immer "etwas" Lieferzeit haben


 
nö, keine Lieferzeit.

Bei mir steht eins im Keller und wartet auf einen neuen Besitzer.

Habs mal bei ebay eingestellt, Preis ist aber Verhandelbar.

Foto im Album .


----------



## 230691 (2. Juli 2011)

Oh das ist aber eine kurze Strecke^^

Mit einer Kamera kann ich leider nicht dienen. Hab nur mein Handy und eine Günstige Digicam mit Gorilla-Stativ.
Bringe die aber einfach mal mit.

Wenn noch Interesse an meiner Handynummer besteht, einfach eine PN schreiben


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn morgen noch so zum Regenrennen den Hermann hoch?



ich bin da.... aber so wie es ausschaut nur zum gucken.... Schade.
Aber bei 90% Regenwarscheinlichkeit ist die Sache für mich klar... gucken ja ... anfassen nein.

Ich werde auch oben am Parkplatz sein....


----------



## gooni11 (2. Juli 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> ich hab auch gehört diese S-Wörgs Teile werden nur mit Fast-Slicks auf Straßen und bei strahlenden Sonnenschein gefahren
> 
> 
> aber bisher ist mir noch kein anderer gegnerischer LP-Fahrer übern weggefahren. Ich seh da meistens hier Cube, Cube, Cube und Scott.



da bist du wohl an die falschen Informationen geraten.....




Diese miesen Stollendinger mit Latexschläuchen heben das Gewicht nun auf 8960gr fahrfertig


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn morgen noch so zum Regenrennen den Hermann hoch?


leider leider keine zeit.        Muss das dieses wochenende sein?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2011)

die reifen hättest du wenigstens noch ordentlich zum ventil ausrichten können.


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> die reifen hättest du wenigstens noch ordentlich zum ventil ausrichten können.


macht das schneller?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2011)

nwin, aber da das bike ansonsten recht auf optik getrimmt ist ...


----------



## Domme02 (2. Juli 2011)

Wer heut abend nichts besseres zu tun hat als vorm pc zu hängen: MTB XC Weltcup live aus Canada http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014234/uci-world-cup-2011-xco-4-mont-sainte-anne-can

nachdem die deutschen Frauen in Canada vor wenigen Minuten nicht sehr glänzen konnten ( sabine spitz stieg nach schweren sturz aus) gehts um 20:25Uhr mit den Männern weiter!
Manuel Fumic wirds schon machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Wer heut abend nichts besseres zu tun hat als vorm pc zu hängen: MTB XC Weltcup live aus Canada http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014234/uci-world-cup-2011-xco-4-mont-sainte-anne-can
> 
> nachdem die deutschen Frauen in Canada vor wenigen Minuten nicht sehr glänzen konnten ( sabine spitz stieg nach schweren sturz aus) gehts um 20:25Uhr mit den Männern weiter!
> Manuel Fumic wirds schon machen



Da sind ja schon ganz schön viele 29er MTBs zu sehen.Im Rennbereich scheint sich das ja echt durch zusetzten.


----------



## vogel23 (2. Juli 2011)

Mal was ganz anders zu so später Stunde. Kann mir jemand nen guten Werkzeugkoffer/Set empfehlen? sollte so um die Hundert euro bleiben, mit den wichtigsten sachen die man so brauch, um am Rad zu schrauben!

mir geht mein günstig zeug auf den keks, weil da die werkzeuge immer so ungenau gearbeitet sind.

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei Morgen .. euch viel Spaß!


----------



## JENSeits (2. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anders zu so spÃ¤ter Stunde. Kann mir jemand nen guten Werkzeugkoffer/Set empfehlen? sollte so um die Hundert euro bleiben, mit den wichtigsten sachen die man so brauch, um am Rad zu schrauben!
> 
> mir geht mein gÃ¼nstig zeug auf den keks, weil da die werkzeuge immer so ungenau gearbeitet sind.
> 
> Danke schon mal im voraus!



SchnellschuÃ:



Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-werkzeugkoffer-all2gether-ii/aid:228724
> 
> Und bei Facebook kannst du noch einen 10â¬ Gutschein abgreifen:
> https://www.facebook.com/RoseBikes
> ...


----------



## slang (3. Juli 2011)

In der Mountain-Bike war letztes Jahr ein kleiner Werkzeugtest.
Da wurde der hier emphohlen:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-all2gether-xl/aid:228728
(Shit..eigentlich wollt ich mich hier nicht als Bravo-Leser outen )

Da ist aber auch einiger Unsinn drin, es sei den man gar kein Werkzeug zu Haus wie Maulschlüssel und Inbus

Der Tipp wie immer;
kauf dir das Zeug einzeln, wenn du es brauchst, das tut nicht auf einmal so im Geldbeutel weh, und du hast dann was brauchbares, und vor allen Dingen auch nichts überflüssiges.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## kris. (3. Juli 2011)

Soooo, da haben wir ja bestes lippisches Renn-Wetter heute. 
Ich werde dann so gegen 10:45h oben am Hermannsdenkmal-Parkplatz auftauchen und mir in aller nötigen, sonntäglichen Ruhe die Zieleinfahrt anschauen. Mit oranger Jacke bin ich auch gut zu erkennen. 
Wär ja nett ein paar dort oben zu treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (3. Juli 2011)

War um 11.30h oben und da war ja mal gar nix los. 9 Asphaltfräsenbiker hab ich gesehen ansonsten tote Hose. Da bin ich gar nicht erst ausgestiegen, ab nach Hause und auf's Sofa und Video gucken.


----------



## kris. (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, viele waren es leider nicht, aber sie hatten es auch nicht groß im Voraus angekündigt. Und dann noch das Wetter... War aber trotzdem ganz nett. Mal merken für nächstes Jahr. Oder wir machen mal unsere eigene MTB-Variante über die Waldwege.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> da bist du wohl an die falschen Informationen geraten.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Damit hast du jetzt echt ein TOP Bike!!!

Schei... auf's Gewicht. Interessiert doch keinen was das Rad genau wiegt. Viel wichtiger ist, dass es perfekt funktioniert 

Und besser aussehen tust mit den Reifen auch... Viel besser!!!

...hätte die Reifen aber auch zum Ventil ausgerichtet.



Hoffe wir fahren bald wieder... Muss mich aber erstmal von meinem Wochenende in Hamburg erholen. War seeehhhrrr anstrengend


----------



## gooni11 (3. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> War um 11.30h oben und da war ja mal gar nix los. 9 Asphaltfräsenbiker hab ich gesehen ansonsten tote Hose. Da bin ich gar nicht erst ausgestiegen, ab nach Hause und auf's Sofa und Video gucken.



Na toll..... nicht ausgestiegen...
Kris und ich haben da gestanden.... hättest wenigstens mal ein Hallo rausrufen können. So hätte man sich mal kennengelernt.

Über mich regen sich alle auf das ich nicht im REGEN MTB fahr............und DU.... MACHST NICHT MAL DAS FENSTER VON AUTO RUNTER ODER WIE????


----------



## kris. (3. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Muss mich aber erstmal von meinem Wochenende in Hamburg erholen. War seeehhhrrr anstrengend



Warst Herbertstrasse, wa?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Juli 2011)

Oder den ollen Klitschko kucken!? 

... könnte mich immer noch über den Milchschnittenjunkie aufregen!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Juli 2011)

Nö, war mit Kolleginnen auf einem der Schlagermove Trucks


----------



## vogel23 (3. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531650
> 
> tut euch es an - Kommentare reichen aber! Hauptext ist nciht nötig




Weiß denn iwer wer der Typ nun ist? Mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass das der Storck ist


----------



## Huskyspeed (3. Juli 2011)

Morgen!!!Ich wahr heute im Solling (währe auch besser nicht ausgestiegen).Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RolfK (3. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Na toll..... nicht ausgestiegen...
> Kris und ich haben da gestanden.... hättest wenigstens mal ein Hallo rausrufen können. So hätte man sich mal kennengelernt.
> 
> Über mich regen sich alle auf das ich nicht im REGEN MTB fahr............und DU.... MACHST NICHT MAL DAS FENSTER VON AUTO RUNTER ODER WIE????




  War so kalt und diesig, nix für alte Leute, also schön die Scheiben oben lassen, Gebläse auf warm und Sitzheizung an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (3. Juli 2011)

@ Sumsemann: Wenn du noch nich ganz fit bist, biete ich mich als aufbau Fahrer an! wie gesagt, bin leider nur noch bis freitag hier, vielleicht schaffen wir diese Woche noch ne Trail Runde! Wenn nich, Straße fahr ich auch mit! Denke das kommt aber nur bei 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in Frage


----------



## kris. (3. Juli 2011)

Soso, Auto mit Eierkocher...


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Sumsemann: Wenn du noch nich ganz fit bist, biete ich mich als aufbau Fahrer an! wie gesagt, bin leider nur noch bis freitag hier, vielleicht schaffen wir diese Woche noch ne Trail Runde! Wenn nich, Straße fahr ich auch mit! Denke das kommt aber nur bei 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in Frage



Trailtour...

Wetter soll ja nächste Woche wieder besser werden. Den Dienstag würde ich jetzt erstmal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Morgen!!!Ich wahr heute im Solling (währe auch besser nicht ausgestiegen).Brrrrrrrrrr



war das dein bike dass da im eingangsbereich im haus des gastes stand?


----------



## RolfK (3. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Soso, Auto mit Eierkocher...




Muss doch, will doch wenigstens einmal am Tag nen heißes Gefühl in der Buchse haben


----------



## Huskyspeed (3. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> war das dein bike dass da im eingangsbereich im haus des gastes stand?



Ja das war meins!!


----------



## Huskyspeed (3. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Trailtour...
> 
> Wetter soll ja nächste Woche wieder besser werden. Den Dienstag würde ich jetzt erstmal ins Auge fassen.



Wenn ich bis Dienstag wieder trocken bin komme ich auch mit


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2011)

wie lief es? was biste gefahren?

bin die 50km in 2h20min gefahren.

habe mich leider 1mal verfahren und bin dann ca. 8km alleine gefahren, bevor ich an der zwischenzeitnahme endlich einen weiteren fahrer vor mir hatte.
ansonsten war bis zu dem fehler die spitze in reichweite. nur danach die aufholjagd durch die felder hat sehr viel zeit gekostet.

der 3. platz bei den herren wäre heute drin gewesen. (2h10min)


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Sumsemann: Wenn du noch nich ganz fit bist, biete ich mich als aufbau Fahrer an! wie gesagt, bin leider nur noch bis freitag hier, vielleicht schaffen wir diese Woche noch ne Trail Runde! Wenn nich, Straße fahr ich auch mit! Denke das kommt aber nur bei 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in Frage



Straße wär ich auch dabei. Hab Zeit ab 14.30 Uhr. Dienstag regnet es auch nicht ....Wald.... Na ja... Wird wohl sehr schlammig sein auf Grund der letzten Tage. 
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (4. Juli 2011)

OH mann! ich glaube du solltest dir ein Rennrad kaufen, Mountain Bike is nicht das richtige für dich! 
Gib dir nen Ruck, hast doch jetzt Gummies mit Noppen!


----------



## Zearom (4. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> OH mann! ich glaube du solltest dir ein Rennrad kaufen, Mountain Bike is nicht das richtige für dich!
> Gib dir nen Ruck, hast doch jetzt Gummies mit Noppen!



Und was bringen ihm die Gummies mit Noppen auf dem Bike, ich dachte das sei nur was für Nachts


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> OH mann! ich glaube du solltest dir ein Rennrad kaufen, Mountain Bike is nicht das richtige für dich!


 
Jeder wie er mag, oder?!?


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Sumsemann: Wenn du noch nich ganz fit bist, biete ich mich als aufbau Fahrer an! wie gesagt, bin leider nur noch bis freitag hier, vielleicht schaffen wir diese Woche noch ne Trail Runde! Wenn nich, Straße fahr ich auch mit! Denke das kommt aber nur bei 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in Frage





kris. schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag, oder?!?



Das können oder wollen manche glaub ich einfach nicht akzeptieren. Na ja ... nach ziemlich genau 25.000 km insgesamt seit Sommer 2008 werd ich schon wissen was gut für mich ist.
MfG


----------



## vogel23 (4. Juli 2011)

Hört denn niemand den Sarkasmus raus, wenn ich hier so kommentare schreibe?
Ich bin doch rheinländer, und bei uns darf man fast nichts für wahr nehmen was wir so sagen!
@gooni: soll doch nur spaß sein!!!!!!


----------



## 230691 (4. Juli 2011)

Bei Ironie und Sarkasmus sollte man immer Smilies mit einfügen 

Hier im Forum sieht man eben nicht den Gesichtsausdruck, Körpersprache und die Tonlage, weshalb so was schon mal nach hinten los gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Bei Ironie und Sarkasmus sollte man immer Smilies mit einfügen


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Bei Ironie und Sarkasmus sollte man immer Smilies mit einfügen
> 
> Hier im Forum sieht man eben nicht den Gesichtsausdruck, Körpersprache und die Tonlage, weshalb so was schon mal nach hinten los gehen kann.





Aber..... Herrn Vogel... Wenn das so ist .... "Entschuldigung" angenommen.
Ich seh dich halt nicht und dachte das war wirklich so gemeint. Du wärst nicht der erste der meint mir sagen zu müssen was ich tun muss


----------



## vogel23 (4. Juli 2011)

@ gooni: ach nur weil alle immer sagen dass du im regen nich raus gehst! hab ja letztens als ich mit sumsemann gefahren bin schon bedauert dass du nich konntest! deswegen wäre es schön, wenn wir morgen ne runde fahren, und du mit dabei bist!

Ps. ich will ja auch mal die rote göttin sehen


----------



## Huskyspeed (4. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wie lief es? was biste gefahren?
> 
> bin die 50km in 2h20min gefahren.
> 
> ...




Bin auch die 50 km gefahren 2h45min 30.er bei den alten Herren

Berge runter (Trails) schnell --Berge rauf naja.

@Gooni ---Schlamm- Regen-Kälte (kurz vor Blitzeis) 

echter Männersport


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Bin auch die 50 km gefahren 2h45min 30.er bei den alten Herren
> 
> Berge runter (Trails) schnell --Berge rauf naja.
> 
> ...



Ja..... Aber ...... Was wolltest du dann da???


----------



## gooni11 (4. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ gooni: ach nur weil alle immer sagen dass du im regen nich raus gehst! hab ja letztens als ich mit sumsemann gefahren bin schon bedauert dass du nich konntest! deswegen wäre es schön, wenn wir morgen ne runde fahren, und du mit dabei bist!
> 
> Ps. ich will ja auch mal die rote göttin sehen



Wann ? Ich hoffe echt für euch das mein Hobel bei der Aktion sauber bleibt


----------



## Huskyspeed (4. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ gooni: ach nur weil alle immer sagen dass du im regen nich raus gehst! hab ja letztens als ich mit sumsemann gefahren bin schon bedauert dass du nich konntest! deswegen wäre es schön, wenn wir morgen ne runde fahren, und du mit dabei bist!
> 
> Ps. ich will ja auch mal die rote göttin sehen




Oh je das hört sich ja ganz schön traurig an 

also ich hab ihn an dem Tag nicht vemisst

PS Ostwestfalen verstehen auch Spass


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> PS Ostwestfalen verstehen auch Spass



Aber nur im Keller wenn das Licht aus ist und es keine Zeugen gibt!


----------



## RolfK (4. Juli 2011)

Trift wohl leider bei den meisten zu


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2011)

Stellt euch nicht so an. War gestern bei miesem Wetter in Willingen. Nahezu Orkanartige Böen, saukalt und Nieselregen. 

Wenn man gut eingepackt ist machts trotzdem Spaß. Nur Hinpacken ist bei dem Wetter sicher noch 'ne Ecke ungemütlicher als sonst schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juli 2011)

So, hab mit Mathias (Vogel23) jetzt für morgen Abend ne Tour festgemacht. Geplant ist das Abfahren der lokalen Trails zwischen Sparrenburg und Tönsberg.

Treffen uns um 17h am Reiterhof Senner Hellweg (An der ehemaligen Deponie)

Will noch einer mit????

Angelo 

Stephan (mit f)


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So, hab mit Mathias (Vogel23) jetzt für morgen Abend ne Tour festgemacht. Geplant ist das Abfahren der lokalen Trails zwischen Sparrenburg und Tönsberg.
> 
> Treffen uns um 17h am Reiterhof Senner Hellweg (An der ehemaligen Deponie)
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ja schon kaputt bis ich da bin 
mal sehen, weiß nicht wann morgen Feierabend ist.
Lusten hätt ich schon

slang (mit ph)


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

*BITTE TEILNEHMEN!  http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/bikepark-oberammergau-wir-wollen-ihn-zurueck/447*


Zeigt Solidarität


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja schon kaputt bis ich da bin
> mal sehen, weiß nicht wann morgen Feierabend ist.
> Lusten hätt ich schon
> 
> slang (mit ph)



Können uns auch etwas später an der Sparrenburg treffen. Fahr dann mit Mathias erstmal zur Sparrenburg und können dann von dort die ganzen Trails nacheinander abfahren...


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Können uns auch etwas später an der Sparrenburg treffen. Fahr dann mit Mathias erstmal zur Sparrenburg und können dann von dort die ganzen Trails nacheinander abfahren...



Das wär cool,
vielleicht ist dann unser Crasher the_shot auch mit dabei. Ich glaub vor 17.30 hat der keine Zeit. 

Ich schick dir mal meine Handynr per PN


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juli 2011)

17.30 Sparrenburg würde gut passen...

Melde mich dann morgen noch mal per Tel.


----------



## RolfK (4. Juli 2011)

Hey

hat jemand hier eine Videocam fürs biken über, die er Ende August eine Woche nicht braucht und mir für unseren Urlaub leihen könnte? Irgendeine, die man am Bike oder Helm oder so befestigen kann?


----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 17.30 Sparrenburg würde gut passen...
> 
> Melde mich dann morgen noch mal per Tel.


----------



## tangoba62 (4. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So, hab mit Mathias (Vogel23) jetzt für morgen Abend ne Tour festgemacht. Geplant ist das Abfahren der lokalen Trails zwischen Sparrenburg und Tönsberg.
> 
> Treffen uns um 17h am Reiterhof Senner Hellweg (An der ehemaligen Deponie)
> 
> ...



Ey,

will auch mal wieder mit !! Kann aber erst FRÜHESTENS ab 17.30 Uhr los.Wenn ihr Richtung Tönsberg fahrt, dann kannst mir ja um 18 Uhr euren Standort durchgeben. Vielleicht klappt das ja !! 

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juli 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Ey,
> 
> will auch mal wieder mit !! Kann aber erst FRÜHESTENS ab 17.30 Uhr los.Wenn ihr Richtung Tönsberg fahrt, dann kannst mir ja um 18 Uhr euren Standort durchgeben. Vielleicht klappt das ja !!
> 
> Gruß Udo



Ich nehme ein Tel. mit und rufe dann mal durch


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2011)

So gute Nacht Jungs, bleibt brav wie die letzten Tage. Mann muss euch ja auch mal loben das ich relativ wenig zutun hatte 

PS: Meine Signatur könnte für einen Schmunzler sorgen


----------



## tangoba62 (4. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich nehme ein Tel. mit und rufe dann mal durch



baah, du bist supergeil 

dann bis morgen


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juli 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> ...du bist supergeil



Ich weiss, höre ich öfter


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich weiss, höre ich öfter



Irgendwie hatte ich das im Gefühl. das der da wieder einen draufsetzen muß! 

GOONI, dein Kommentar bitte!!!


----------



## tangoba62 (4. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich weiss, höre ich öfter



ja,ja. so ist das , wenn mann Stimmen hört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (4. Juli 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> ja,ja. so ist das , wenn mann Stimmen hört



Und er glaubt wahrscheinlich, wir sind neidisch, weil sie nur mit ihm reden


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Juli 2011)

...ich liebe euch auch


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich weiss, höre ich öfter



Aber nicht von mir .... Du Arsch!


> ... Ich liebe euch auch


Wir dich nich 

Zur Tour heut.... Wenn ich höre Trails abfahren oha näääää....
Ich werd euch dann wohl nur mit einen kurzen Besuch um 17.30 Uhr an der sparrenburg beglücken. Dann sehen wir weiter. 
Trails......fußballgroße Steine und beindicke Wurzeln?!  Ohne mich.
 komm ich nur zur Sparrenburg und gut.


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juli 2011)

Dann sei doch kurz vor 17h bei mir...

Sammeln dann Mathias ein und fahren gemeinsam zur Sparrenburg um den Stephan (mit f) einzusammeln.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *BITTE TEILNEHMEN!  http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/bikepark-oberammergau-wir-wollen-ihn-zurueck/447*
> 
> 
> Zeigt Solidarität


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

Wo fährt ihr denn hin ?


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juli 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Wo fährt ihr denn hin ?



Vom Reithof am Senner Hellweg zur Sparrenburg und von dort dann über die lokalen Trails in Richtung Tönnsberg.

Du hättest jetzt ja auch das richtige Bike dafür


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

gibt es hier jemanden der zugang zu einer fräse und drehbank hat?

bräuchte einige kleine dreh- und frästeile.


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube ich weiss welche Trails ihr meint, hab da am We ne Strecke mit Nortshores, Sprüngen und flowigen Kurven gefunden


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Nortshores



 muss ich hin 
Fahren wir die beim Forumstreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

ich könnte jetzt einen running-gag bringen, aber ich lasse es! 

beim treffen bitte an die technisch etwas unversierteren denken oder zwei strecken anbieten.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

lass es raus - das tut gut  
sicherlich - ich bin doch auch nicht wer weiß wie gut! sowas reizt mich nur immer


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

für die technisch etwas unversierteren gibts da an jedem Jump und NS ein Weg vorbei die ich dankbar bei dem Wetter am So genutzt habe :-D


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich kann eh alles.... Siehe Signatur


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

und er springt gleich wieder drauf an. 

ne ne ne


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

deine rote Göttin kann Drops?
Bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

fliegen können meine bikes auch, nur mit der landung könnte es teilweise etwas hapern.


zur deiner sig:

ich kaufe ein e.


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> deine rote Göttin kann Drops?
> Bin ich ja mal gespannt


 
EINmal geht das auch mit nem Puky


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

ach der war jetzt langweilig ... ich dachte da kommt ein Knaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2011)

An dem Wochenende ist übrigens meine Cousine mit ihrer Freundin in der Stadt. Beide kommen aus Frankfurt und arbeiten dort im Hooters. 

... als ich meiner Cousine erzählt habe das ich an dem WE auf nem Mountainbike-Treff bin fragte sie mich ob die beiden auch mitfahren dürften. Fahren beide in Hessen auch regelmäßig in einem Damen-Team. (... war mir bisher auch neu, hab meine Cousine noch nie im Trikot gesehen)  

Ich habe denen gesagt das ist nichts für die, da das Tempo wohl zu hoch sein wird und das ne reine Männerrunde ist. Oder etwa doch?!?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

ich weiss wie wir ganz schnell feststellen können ob sie mitfahren dürfen.

hast du bilder?

ggf. gebe ich dann auch den reiseleiter.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

Haha 
Waldi meine Freundin wird dich schlagen, befürchte ich 

Bilder sind aber nie verkehrt!
"Nur gucken - nicht anfassen"


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

war grade auf der hooters seite.

dürfen mit.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hooters+frankfurt&aq=f


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich weiss wie wir ganz schnell feststellen können ob sie mitfahren dürfen.
> 
> hast du bilder?
> 
> ggf. gebe ich dann auch den reiseleiter.



 ... das war klar!

Von meiner Cousine habe ich keines parat (ist aber ne hübsche Blondine), die Freundin Tina von ihr ist auf de Homepage vom Hooters Frankfurt zu sehen (die Schwarzhaarige).

http://frankfurt-hooters.de/


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

Mit mir dürfen sie fahren, ich fahre gerne langsamer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

die Tina darf mit, aber nur ohne Push-Up ... !


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2011)

Hmm!?! Hab gerade ne PM von unserem Slang bekommen ...

Das wäre ihm zu obszön und er könnte sich dann nicht mehr auf die Trails konzentrieren. Er hat ein dickes Veto eingelegt!!!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2011)

Ich komme mit Auto. Da dürfen die 2 sich dann so lange beschäftigen, bis ich von der Tour zurück komme


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

Sie dürfen nicht mit........








Sie müssen auf jeden Fall mit. Wir brauchen doch eine Bedienung beim grillen


----------



## unchained (5. Juli 2011)

HAHA  Ja bitte lasst sie mitkommen


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

mensch leute, ihr seid doch eh alle vergeben!





ich nicht.


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

deswegen wollen wir nur gucken nicht anfassen :-D


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ach der war jetzt langweilig ... ich dachte da kommt ein Knaller



... war die HOOTERS-Story nicht Knaller genug! 

Ihr Flachzangen seid halt doch nur nen Penis auf Rädern! 

STRIKE! 1:0 für Waldi


----------



## MightyMike (5. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... war die HOOTERS-Story nicht Knaller genug!
> 
> Ihr Flachzangen seid halt doch nur nen Penis auf Rädern!
> 
> STRIKE! 1:0 für Waldi



ich stehe zu "Penis auf Rädern"


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

tja, dann musst du jetzt wohl doch selber tanzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. Juli 2011)

...die können dann auch gern bei mir übernachten.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Juli 2011)

Sorry Jungs, aber der mußte einfach sein! 

... und ne PN von Slang habe ich natürlich auch nicht erhalten.
Der saß nämlich sabbernd vorm Rechner und war gar nicht in der 
Lage, ne PN zu schreiben.


----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2011)

pornöse Mittagspause heute!


----------



## 230691 (5. Juli 2011)

Jaa geht schon wieder gut ab hier


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> *pornöse* Mittagspause heute!



wieso..... WAS HAST DU DENN SCHON WIEDER GEMACHT...... da sagt einer nur Hooters und du legst sofort los inner Pause..... tsssss
Hoffentlich hast wenigstens richtig saubergemacht danach.....


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

ich war grade im keller und habe mein bike ne runde gestreichelt.
hat gereicht um erst mal etwas wieder runter zu kommen.


gleich gehts ne runde biken.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich war grade im keller und habe mein bike ne runde gestreichelt.
> hat gereicht um erst mal etwas wieder runter zu kommen.
> 
> 
> *gleich gehts ne runde biken*.


waren wir auch grad.... war schön.

@KStar... kommst du zum Treffen? Guck mal da im Thread (Sommertreffen)
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2011)

das ist/war ja echt nen hammer wetter heute.

59km und 1000hm habe ich gemacht.
nun kenne ich den kaiser aus allen blickrichtungen. bin da glaube ich 3 oder 4 mal drum rum.


----------



## vogel23 (6. Juli 2011)

http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/spruenge-mit-dem-fahrrad-ueber-einen-menschen/

weiß nich ob ich mich da hinlegen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

Der legt es aber schon sehr drauf an!


----------



## gooni11 (6. Juli 2011)

so.... ich fahr gleich nach Sumsemann zum Grillen.... er hat uns (Tochter Frau und mich) sozusagen eingeladen....

ich befürchte es wird ernsthafte Verhandlungen geben nachher...


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich befürchte es wird ernsthafte Verhandlungen geben nachher...



FRAUENTAUSCH


----------



## Ulrich-40 (8. Juli 2011)

Des Biker`s "Freude": Trailstau


----------



## poekelz (8. Juli 2011)

Stellt sich die Frage - WER gehört zur Herde und WER ist der Hirte!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

Gut erkannt, Frank! 

Nein nicht schon wieder dichten / reimen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (8. Juli 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage - WER gehört zur Herde und WER ist der Hirte!


 
Für die Klärung dieser Frage habe ich mir leider nicht genug Zeit genommen. Ich bitte um Nachsicht! 

Zukünftig werde ich aber fragen:
"Ein gewisser Frank vom Wiehengebirge hätte gern noch gewußt, wer hier der Leith..... ist"
Diese Frage werde ich aber erst dann stellen, wenn die Bahn frei genug ist, um schnell abzischen zu können. Sofern ich die Antwort dann noch höre, werde ich berichten 

Hätt ich das jetzt reimen müssen ?


----------



## slang (8. Juli 2011)

@ gooni
danke nochmal für den Tipp, nächste Woche trudeln hier zwei Martas...Marten.....Martinis ? wie auch immer, ein. 

Bei den Leichtbauern schau ich sonst nie, muß ich mir mal merken.

Grüße,
slang


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juli 2011)

Uli wo warst du den?


----------



## Ulrich-40 (8. Juli 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Uli wo warst du den?


auf dem Bild: hinter der Kamera 

location: irgendwo zwischen Sertig und Glaris  (CH-Graubünden, Davos)

Ulli


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2011)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand von Lucky Bike anwesend?


----------



## slang (8. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand von Lucky Bike anwesend?



Ich weiß von einem, aber wenn er das möchte soll er sich selbst "outen"

Vielleicht gibts dann noch ne schöne Sonntagsrunde, da hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juli 2011)

Ich weis auch einen, sehe das aber auch wie Slang.


----------



## slang (8. Juli 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich weis auch einen, sehe das aber auch wie Slang.



Ja guck, dann gibts ja mindestens schon zwei,

jedenfalls soweit wie ich das mit meinem vermasselten Mathe-Studium beurteilen kann


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht kennen wir ja auch den selben?


----------



## slang (8. Juli 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennen wir ja auch den selben?



Meinen Smilie hast du gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juli 2011)

Ups, ist irgendwie untergegangen


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ gooni
> danke nochmal für den Tipp, nächste Woche trudeln hier zwei Martas...Marten.....Martinis ? wie auch immer, ein.
> 
> Bei den Leichtbauern schau ich sonst nie, muß ich mir mal merken.
> ...



Bitte....

Aber ist dir die nicht ZU LEICHT?!?!?!
mfg


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Bitte....
> 
> Aber ist dir die nicht ZU LEICHT?!?!?!
> mfg



Der Rest des Rades relativiert das ja wieder, ist wahrscheinlich sowas wie Perlen vor die Säue 

Macht aber nichts, wichtig ist gut und sorglos, und das sollen sie ja angeblich sein.


----------



## gooni11 (9. Juli 2011)

ist sie eigentlich.... sofern sie ok ist.
Hast du Bilder gesehen....? In der Anzeige waren ja keine ..?!
mfg


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ist sie eigentlich.... sofern sie ok ist.
> Hast du Bilder gesehen....? In der Anzeige waren ja keine ..?!
> mfg



Nö, hab ich nicht, aber der Verkäufer hätte mir welche geschickt, war mir aber egal.
Er hat sie mir gut beschrieben, ein Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel ist etwas mehr zerkratzt, stört mich nicht.  Die Hebel sollen so gut wie neu sein


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Freeride Strecke?
Dann ab 11:30 in Vlotho! Adresse gibts dann bei mir 


LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2011)

*SUCHE*

war gestern (mal wieder) beim kaiser wilhelm unterwegs.
auf dem trail von der burg zum kaiser ist mir ein päarchen begegnet.
er: dürfte ein am gewesen sein
sie: komplett in weiss gekleidet. bike dürfte ein scale oder spark gewesen sein mit weißen reifen.

können aber auch andere bikes gewesen sein. war in dem moment mehr von den weißen reifen und der assoziaten "racebike" überrascht.

den kerl habe ich vor ein paar wochen wohl schon mal auf dem trail gesehen.


wenn ihr das hier lest, dann bitte mal melden.
endlich mal nen paar racer mit anständigen bikes.


----------



## kris. (10. Juli 2011)

Soso, jetzt also auch Kontaktanzeigen hier... 

Da fährt man heute nichts ahnend durch den Wald, denkt nichts böses und wer fährt einem da vors Bike? Slang und Shot bei einer Verschnaufpause unterhalb des Hermann.

War ein lustiges Treffen, Jungs! 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid noch heile den Berg runter und nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Soso, jetzt also auch Kontaktanzeigen hier...
> 
> Da fährt man heute nichts ahnend durch den Wald, denkt nichts böses und wer fährt einem da vors Bike? Slang und Shot bei einer Verschnaufpause unterhalb des Hermann.
> 
> ...



Hmm... Na ja... Bei the shot ist das so ne sach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (10. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hmm... Na ja... Bei the shot ist das so ne sach....



Na er hat aber überlebt, und noch unglaublicher: sein Bike auch
Die Abfahrt ist aber auch echt der Hammer. 

zum Ende der Tour wurden die Beinchen dann aber doch arg schwer. Ab Oerlinghausen gings dann über die Strasse weiter.


----------



## MightyMike (10. Juli 2011)

@slang

meine Beinchen wurden heute auch schwer. Hier noch ein Gruppenbild von heut.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## the_Shot (10. Juli 2011)

Den Trail runter hat richtig gefetzt, HAMMER was die Jungens da in den  Wald gezimmert haben. Das war letztes Jahr noch nicht so wild! Kris,  sehen uns ja spätestens, wenn wir Slang's Garten in Schutt und Asche  legen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, dann wirds noch lustiger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Gooni: SACK


----------



## RolfK (10. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Den Trail runter hat richtig gefetzt, HAMMER was die Jungens da in den  Wald gezimmert haben.




Haben die da noch richtig gebastelt? Muss da doch ma wieder hin.


----------



## OWL_Biker (10. Juli 2011)

cool! ist/war das ein regelmäßiger treff von der kusnthalle aus oder spezielle tour? scheint ja einiges los gewesen zu sein!


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> @slang
> 
> meine Beinchen wurden heute auch schwer. Hier noch ein Gruppenbild von heut.



Hilfe, da steh ich ja auch blöd rum 

Bist du die Runde komplett  mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (10. Juli 2011)

Als ich letzten Spätsommer da runter bin, waren da zwei Sprünge und ein paar Anlieger, im großen und ganzen alles sehr flowig. Eindruck von heute: wenn ich richtig gezählt hab 5 Sprünge, bei zweien hab ich mitm Hardtail gekniffen, alles sehr ruppig und nur mit ausreichend Übung schnell zu fahren, aber trotzdem TOP


----------



## MightyMike (10. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hilfe, da steh ich ja auch blöd rum
> 
> Bist du die Runde komplett  mitgefahren?



Ja, komplett geschafft. Bin stolzt auf mich


----------



## gooni11 (10. Juli 2011)

Moin
Aber die Runde da sonntags ist nix für waldautobahn gooni oder ?
Mfg


----------



## RolfK (10. Juli 2011)

Ist das Lucky Bike Treff? Hab schon überlegt, da mal hin zu fahren, werden ja glaub ich auch Trails gefahren, nur meine Puste reicht eben nicht  für hohes Tempo.


----------



## MightyMike (10. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ist das Lucky Bike Treff? Hab schon überlegt, da mal hin zu fahren, werden ja glaub ich auch Trails gefahren, nur meine Puste reicht eben nicht  für hohes Tempo.



Genau Lucky Bike Treff
Es werden vor allem nur Trails gefahren und dann halt die Wege zu den Trails. Ich war heute zum ersten mal da und mit meinen unsportlichen 107kg hab ichs auch geschafft. Ich hab Zeugen


----------



## MightyMike (10. Juli 2011)

Noch Paar Schnappschüsse






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MightyMike (10. Juli 2011)

und ich mit meinen 107kg

vor 5 jahren waren es noch 65kg 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RolfK (10. Juli 2011)

Na denn liegen wir ja ca. in der selben Gewichtsklasse, hab auch 100kg.
Wie ist denn das Tempo, ich mein auf den Verbindungsetappen? Vielleicht komm ich dann nächstes Mal auch, den Rundbrief bekomm ich immer. Kann man da an der Kunsthalle vernünftig parken?


----------



## MightyMike (10. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Na denn liegen wir ja ca. in der selben Gewichtsklasse, hab auch 100kg.
> Wie ist denn das Tempo, ich mein auf den Verbindungsetappen? Vielleicht komm ich dann nächstes Mal auch, den Rundbrief bekomm ich immer. Kann man da an der Kunsthalle vernünftig parken?



Berg auf sind die Jungs schon sportlich unterwegs, da war ich immer am Ende des Pelotons aber auf graden Passagen kann man locker mithalten. Ausserdem sind die sehr rücksichtsvoll und warten auf einen, wenn er bischen hinter her fährt und es wir immer nachgezählt, ob alle da sind.


----------



## criscross (11. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Na denn liegen wir ja ca. in der selben Gewichtsklasse, hab auch 100kg.
> Wie ist denn das Tempo, ich mein auf den Verbindungsetappen? Vielleicht komm ich dann nächstes Mal auch, den Rundbrief bekomm ich immer. Kann man da an der Kunsthalle vernünftig parken?


 
wenn es richtung Schöpketal oder Hermann geht, würde ich am Eisernen Toni parken.Da haste schon mal ca. 5 km + 100 hm gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (11. Juli 2011)




----------



## slang (11. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Aber die Runde da sonntags ist nix für waldautobahn gooni oder ?
> Mfg



Nicht wirklich, es ging zB da runter, wo du nen destroites BMC gesehen hast 

Gestern bin ich ja früh ausgestiegen, weil ich the_shot noch zeigen mußte wo der Hammer hängt , 
aber vor ein paar Wochen mal komplett. 
Es werden schon die Trails gesucht, die Wege dazwischen sind eher lästig Beiwerk.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, es ging zB da runter, wo du nen destroites BMC gesehen hast



Ich glaube der Joke verjährt nicht!!! 

... mir ist da nämlich auch noch sowas in Erinnerung! 
Leider wurde mir seiner Zeit das Fotografieren strengstens untersagt.
Jedenfalls hat es ganz laut geknallt! Es war so gesehen "the shot"!


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Joke verjährt nicht!!!



Na ja, war ja nur zur Erklärung, man beschreibt hier ja nicht öffentlich die Lage irgendwelcher Trails 

Beim meiner ersten Teilnahme war da noch ein anderer Fahrer, der bei einem Sprung über ne Rampe mit seinem Gemächt sein Sattelgestell komplett verbogen hat. Sah nach Schmerz aus. 
Zum Glück ist sonst nichts passiert. 
Na ja, die meisten hatten dann gar nicht mehr so große Lust da auch mal rüber zu fahren


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Beim meiner ersten Teilnahme war da noch ein anderer Fahrer, der bei einem Sprung über ne Rampe mit seinem Gemächt sein Sattelgestell komplett verbogen hat.



Zeitreise? Hab ich dahinten 2008 auch mal geschafft


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Zeitreise? Hab ich dahinten 2008 auch mal geschafft



Mach nur so weiter, dann kann dir deine Freundin zumindest nicht irgendein Kuckucksei unterjubeln


----------



## the_Shot (11. Juli 2011)

Ich könnt:kotz:, Slang DUUU zeigst mir wo der Hammer hängt mit Deinem 15Kg Eisenschwein

Hat man ja auf dem nach Hause Weg gesehen, wer wem gezeigt hat wo der Hammer hängt - der Schmerse wurde kontinuierlich schneller


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juli 2011)

ach mimt Fully passiert da nichts


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> der Schmerse wurde kontinuierlich schneller



weil er Kohldampf hatte 




the_Shot schrieb:


> Slang DUUU zeigst mir wo der Hammer hängt mit Deinem 15Kg Eisenschwein



 laß dein Rad nicht mehr unbeaufsichtigt, sonst fülle ich das Sattelrohr mit Sand auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian69 (12. Juli 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Berg auf sind die Jungs schon sportlich unterwegs, da war ich immer am Ende des Pelotons aber auf graden Passagen kann man locker mithalten. Ausserdem sind die sehr rücksichtsvoll und warten auf einen, wenn er bischen hinter her fährt und es wir immer nachgezählt, ob alle da sind.



hey, hey,
der treff ist doch jede woche um 11? wie lange geht die tour?  komme z.zt. leider nur wenig zum biken, überlege aber auch mal mitzufahren.
beste grüße


----------



## pecto69 (12. Juli 2011)

Naaabendz.

Auf meiner "SpätNachmittaglichenHaustrainingsRunde" 
Segelflugplatz-Tönsberg Rundwanderweg-Segelflugplatz,
kam mir zwischen Tönsberg und Berggasthof ein Biker mit nem güldenen Bike 
und weißer Endurogabel entgegen und als ich vom Rundweg wieder auf die "Tönsbergrampe" kam, 
brausten gerade ein Biker in Dunkel mir nem schwarzen Bike und Rot-Schwarzem Helm den Weg runter, 
dahinter kamen, als ich schon bergab war, ein in weiß gekleidertet mit weißem Bike und eine Dame den Weg hinterher 
und unten auf dem Weg Richtung Bienenschmidt dann noch ein Biker mit einem gaaanz kleinem Haarkranz hinter den anderen her.
Bekannt hier??

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2011)

Bitte schreib das etwas deutlicher mit mehr Punkten dazwischen. 
Oder mach ne Auflistung, dann ist das übersichtlicher 


LG Jens


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2011)

Jens, wir brauchen nen Kontaktbörsenthread 

Dirk, ohne Pics läuft hier nix.... von der Dame in weiß würde reichen
was ist dein Ziel? Willst du die alle kennen lernen?
ne ernsthaft, mittlerweile kreisen im Teuto so viele MTBler ihre Runden, ich glaube nicht, dass die hier alle mitlesen und auch posten. 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## gooni11 (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn dem Mädel in weiß jemand hinterher gefahren ist könnte ich das gewesen sein..... aber ich wars in dem Fall glaub ich AUSNAHMSWEISE mal nicht....


----------



## gooni11 (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn sie es war..... bin ich DEVINITIF der Hinterherfahrer gewesen... 

Aber sie trägt schwarz.... mehr oder weniger




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (12. Juli 2011)




----------



## poekelz (13. Juli 2011)

Dank - vermutlich gut eingefahrenem - Brooks Sattel braucht sie auch kein Sitzpolster in der Hose 
In solchen Fällen wäre ich ja absolut für eine Renaissance dieser schönen (aber schweren) Sättel.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

Da hat jemand Geschmack


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2011)

Die Brooks Sättel sind eh genial. Und die aktuellen sind mit Titangestell auch gar nicht mehr so schwer. Nur relativ teuer sind sie lieder immer noch.


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2011)

Gibt´s eigentlich ne Steigerung von genial??? 

Jepp!!! ... *W A L D I !!!* 

Nachdem im Forum immer mehr nach Fahrern gefragt haben, die ihnen bei ihren Touren begegnet sind, 
hat der Waldi sich jetzt mal was überlegt, damit man ihn auch erkennt. Demnächst heißt es dann von 
Gooni _*"Also ich rase da mit knapp 50 über die Waldautobahn und dann rast da auf einmal son 
Irrer mit seinem Fully im 1. Gang an mir vorbei. Der hatte locker 70 drauf! ... aber dann hab 
ich den am Trikot erkannt!!! ... es war der WALDI!!!" *_

Und da ich ja nicht immer in meinem Alpecin-Werkstrikot unterwegs bin gibts nun das ultimative, mega 
auffällige Waldi-Trikot mit offiziellem Waldi-Logo!  ... natürlich in der Limited Edition (nur 1 Stück) 
und komplett von Waldi persönlich designed.


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Gibt´s eigentlich ne Steigerung von genial???


 
Geni*t*al! 



Druck sieht auf dem Bild gut aus, bin gespannt wie es im Original wirkt.
Was hat der Druck doch gleich gekostet? TIFF-Vorlage oder PDF?


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Druck sieht auf dem Bild gut aus, bin gespannt wie es im Original wirkt.
> Was hat der Druck doch gleich gekostet? TIFF-Vorlage oder PDF?



Der Druck ist auch real echt klasse geworden. Selbst der Drucker war vom Ergebnis begeistert, da er ja vorab wegen dem Material keine Garantie geben wollte. Hab ihm ne pdf und jpg-Vorlage (300dpi) gegeben. Aus der jpg-Vorlage kam jedoch das Hope-grün besser hervor so das diese vollkommen ausreichend war. Der Preis lag bei insgesamt 17,50. (Frontseite bis DIN A4/ Rückseite bis DIN A3 möglich)


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2011)

Der Preis ist klasse!
Da muss ich doch glatt mal schauen was ich mir da zusammenbasteln könnte...


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Juli 2011)

@Lars

kannst du mir da evtl auch ein Trickot mit meinem Logo drucken lassen.

Trickot müsste wohl eine Nummer größer als deins sein...


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Lars
> 
> kannst du mir da evtl auch ein Trickot mit meinem Logo drucken lassen.
> 
> Trickot müsste wohl eine Nummer größer als deins sein...



Antwort siehe Facebook!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (13. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn mit dem Team OWL Trikot Thread?
Gar keine action mehr da?

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2011)

Die Chance dort alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist doch nicht so leicht wie angenommen. Hab mir daher auch mein eigenes entworfen uns sicher auch nicht das letzte. Aber ich wäre nicht abgeneigt wenn das Projekt nochmal wiederbelebt wird.


----------



## pecto69 (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast übernehme ich ein wenig deines Designs
und starte in KW33/34 mal den Illustrator ?!
Mal schauen wegen nem globalen Logos und
wie dann noch das Interesse ist....

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2011)

@ Waldi: Bring das Trikot mal bitte zum Treffen mit, dann könnte man sich die Quali des Drucks mal genauer anschauen


----------



## Huskyspeed (13. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Lars
> 
> kannst du mir da evtl auch ein Trickot mit meinem Logo drucken lassen.
> 
> Trickot müsste wohl eine Nummer größer als deins sein...




Bist du dir sicher--nur eine nummer?


Ach seid ihr gestern noch trocken nach hause gekommen?


----------



## vogel23 (13. Juli 2011)

habt ihr schon mal an owayo gedacht?
wir haben da unsere trikots und hosen machen lassen!
Quali is da echt super, der sumsemann hats auch schon in echt gesehen


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast übernehme ich ein wenig deines Designs
> und starte in KW33/34 mal den Illustrator ?!
> Mal schauen wegen nem globalen Logos und
> wie dann noch das Interesse ist....
> ...



Kein Thema, Dirk! Kann Dir auch meine Vorlagen die Tage per Email senden und du kannst dann schaun ob du was davon gebrauchen kannst. 

Lars

@Jens

Trikot werde ich beim Treff eh tragen.


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal an owayo gedacht?
> wir haben da unsere trikots und hosen machen lassen!
> Quali is da echt super, der sumsemann hats auch schon in echt gesehen



Bei owayo brauchts aber ein einheitliches Motiv und eine Mindestabnahmemenge...


----------



## stoppelhopper (14. Juli 2011)

Hey Mike,

vielen Dank für die Bilder. Mit Erschrecken muss ich mal wieder feststellen, daß ein "Telefon" wesentlich bessere Bilder macht als meine (nicht mehr ganz junge) Digicam...
Deine mail habe ich übrigens an die potentiellen Kandidaten weitergeleitet.



MightyMike schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]





OWL_Biker schrieb:


> cool! ist/war das ein regelmäßiger treff von der kusnthalle aus oder spezielle tour? scheint ja einiges los gewesen zu sein!



Wir haben uns letztes Jahr (fast) jedes Wochenende getroffen. Dieses Jahr findet das nicht ganz so regelmässig statt. 
Wir geben den Interessierten daher per mailverteiler Bescheid. Wenn ihr also informiert werden möchtet, dann schreibt einfach eure mailadresse per PN an mich. 

@rolfK: Parkplätze gibt es in der Nähe, zum Beispiel am Stadtpalais. Zur Kunsthalle sind es nur ein paar Meter. 

@adrian69: In der Regel sind wir zwischen drei und vier Stunden unterwegs. Ohne Gewähr! 



slang schrieb:


> Es werden schon die Trails gesucht, die Wege dazwischen sind eher lästig Beiwerk.



Hängt halt auch immer ein bisschen von der Truppe ab, die sich dann einfindet... die Strecke ist ja meistens nicht in Stein gemeisselt (und wehe mir meisselt jemand auf meinem Oregon rum ) Wie ich sehe hast du dich (nachdem wir uns kaum fortbewegt hatten) ja noch ausgetobt und bist am Hermann gewesen??? Nicht schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Hängt halt auch immer ein bisschen von der Truppe ab, die sich dann einfindet... die Strecke ist ja meistens nicht in Stein gemeisselt (und wehe mir meisselt jemand auf meinem Oregon rum ) Wie ich sehe hast du dich (nachdem wir uns kaum fortbewegt hatten) ja noch ausgetobt und bist am Hermann gewesen??? Nicht schlecht...



Ja, ich war weit raus ...so weit raus, irgendwo in Lippe, da ist uns nen Yeti über den Weg gelaufen/gefahren.  Schrecklich, da fahr  ich nie wieder hin, zum Glück war ich ncht alleine  

Das ist das Problem mit den großen Gruppen, vorn will einer sprinten und hinten ist einer kurz vorm Herztot


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit den großen Gruppen, vorn will einer sprinten und hinten ist einer kurz vorm Herztot


----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> da ist uns nen Yeti über den Weg gelaufen/gefahren.  Schrecklich, da fahr ich nie wieder hin, zum Glück war ich ncht alleine


 

Treffen sich zwei Yetis. Sagt der eine:"Du , ich hab gestern den Slang getroffen."
Darauf der andere:"Was, den gibts _wirklich_?!?"


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Yetis. Sagt der eine:"Du , ich hab gestern den Slang getroffen."
> Darauf der andere:"Was, den gibts _wirklich_?!?"


----------



## Zearom (15. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit den großen Gruppen, vorn will einer sprinten und hinten ist einer kurz vorm Herztot



Das ist der Grund warum ich mit Gruppen mittlerweile etwas vorsichtig geworden bin. Die beiden Gruppen die ich von der Firma her aus kenne sind dann leider doch eher die schnelleren touren gewöhnt. Ist dann doch sehr demotivierend mit einem Puls pro Sekunde unter dem Mathematischen HFmax dran zu bleiben und auch wenn die Kollegen es echt ernst meinen mit "keine bange, wir machen nun etwas langsamer, bleib ganz locker, etc pp"... man fühlt sich halt doch irgendwie wie ein Klotz und ich glaub fürs Herz ist das auch nicht so das optimale... Bin dann eher doch zum einzelfahrer geworden


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Yetis. Sagt der eine:"Du , ich hab gestern den Slang getroffen."
> Darauf der andere:"Was, den gibts _wirklich_?!?"



Du redest mit deinem Fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du redest mit deinem Fahrrad?


 
Du etwa nicht


----------



## gooni11 (15. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du redest mit deinem Fahrrad?



Macht das nicht jeder hier..

Ich streichel es auch regelmäßig... und wenn ich es dann soweit hab wird verführt... ääääähh ..ausgeführt.
mfg

*Mein Bike ist im grunde wie eine hübsche Frau....*
Hübsch.....
leicht.....
gut gebaut...
teuer...
und geht mir manchmal sogar auf den Sack...


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2011)

Meins bekommt nach einer guten Ausfahrt (oder dem letzten Wochenende) sogar nen gute-Nacht-Kuss und gute-Nacht-Wünsche.
Meine Freundin war erstaunt, aber fands süß. Kannte sie bis dato so noch nicht.

Gut für sie, das sie es hin nimmt.


----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2011)

Und am 23. drehen wir den neuen Blockbuster "Männer die auf Fahrräder starren"!!


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2011)

Igitt!


----------



## poekelz (15. Juli 2011)

Reden mit dem Fahrrad - nennt man das dann "Dirty Talk"??


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Juli 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Reden mit dem Fahrrad - nennt man das dann "Dirty Talk"??



Nur wenn du mit nem MTB sprichst...

...und bei Angelo selbst dann nicht


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit den großen Gruppen, vorn will einer sprinten und hinten ist einer kurz vorm Herztot



Lästerst du schon wieder über The Shot???


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lästerst du schon wieder über The Shot???



Nee,das würde ich doch nie machen



Ist hier der Avatarwahn ausgebrochen?


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2011)

ich glaube das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (15. Juli 2011)

Immer auf den kleinen dicken, der sich nicht schnell genug weg rollen kann


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Immer auf den kleinen dicken, der sich nicht schnell genug weg rollen kann



sei froh, gute Polsterung.
Ich hätte alle Knochen gebrochen


----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

Tag,
hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los,

seit ihr alle ARD gucken, Hansi Hintersehers Mutantenstadl ? 

@ Waldi
Die LR sind top, sind ja quasi fabrikneu. Besonders schön...die Aufkleber von den Felgen sind schon ab, bei meinen Crossrides habe ich da Stunden dran gehockt 
Die 185er Scheibe wird wohl nicht passen, mal abwarten wenn ich die Bremsen montiere.
Hoffentlich klappt der andere Deal auch noch 


LG,
slang


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

Ja hier ist recht wenig los - aber wir brauchen ja noch genug Feuer fürs Treffen!


----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ja hier ist recht wenig los - aber wir brauchen ja noch genug Feuer fürs Treffen!



Ja, wird wohl ne ordentlich Schlammschlacht 
Wettervorhersage ist ja bisher nicht so pralle


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

Hab ich mir noch gar nicht angeguckt - ist vllt auch besser so! 
Wenns schlammig wird muss ich mir noch Gedanken um die Kameraposition machen


----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab ich mir noch gar nicht angeguckt - ist vllt auch besser so!
> Wenns schlammig wird muss ich mir noch Gedanken um die Kameraposition machen



So oben auf dem Helm hätte ich da eh immer Angst drum, man kommt ja öfter mal an Äste oder so dran


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

Kommen sie andauernd, das macht dem Gehäuse aber nichts.

Ich werde allerdings nicht mit dem Fullface antreten, sondern mit dem Tourer. Auf dem Tourerhelm wackelt die Kamera aber doch sehr stark. Mal schauen, die Cam soll ans Rad. Wie in Willingen ans Unterrohr wird bei schlammigen Wetter nicht lange den Trail aufzeichnen 
Sattelrohr wird auch gut befeuert, alles andere ist in der Angriffszone von Körperteilen.


Am Lenker macht keinen Sinn. Mal schauen was es wird.


----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

Vibriert das am Rad nicht zu stark?
Weiß nicht, hab da keine Erfahrung vorzuweisen, aber am Brustgurt vom Rucksack, wär das nicht ne Option?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ Waldi
> Die LR sind top, sind ja quasi fabrikneu. Besonders schön...die Aufkleber von den Felgen sind schon ab, bei meinen Crossrides habe ich da Stunden dran gehockt
> Die 185er Scheibe wird wohl nicht passen, mal abwarten wenn ich die Bremsen montiere.
> Hoffentlich klappt der andere Deal auch noch
> ...



Hat mich seiner Zeit auch ne Menge Arbeit gekostet. Hab's damals noch mit Nagellackentferner versucht, mehr schlecht als recht. Bei meinen DT Swiss hab ich Nitro Verdünnung benutzt. Das geht einwandfrei! 
Bzgl. des anderen Deals stehen die Chancen recht gut. Montag kann ich Dir mehr sagen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Vibriert das am Rad nicht zu stark?
> Weiß nicht, hab da keine Erfahrung vorzuweisen, aber am Brustgurt vom Rucksack, wär das nicht ne Option?



Am Rad gehts an sich. Am Rucksack wackelt es zusehr. Chestmount wäre noch eine Option. Nur auf einer Tour ists sehr unangenehm den zutragen.


----------



## slang (16. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bzgl. des anderen Deals stehen die Chancen recht gut. Montag kann ich Dir mehr sagen.



He He, Sohnemann gefallen die grünen Wildgripper nicht, wetten? 

@ Jens
notfalls filmst halt nur das trunkene Volk beim Wurst auflegen. Ist doch auch schon was


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2011)

Ich denke ich werd was finden


----------



## kris. (17. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ist hier der avatarwahn ausgebrochen? :d



nöööööööööööö!!!


----------



## 230691 (17. Juli 2011)

Jens ich hab DIE Lösung gegen deine wackelnde Kamera  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=03c_1292506915


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (17. Juli 2011)

Au backe, Jens ab jetzt nur noch mit Huhn unterwegs


----------



## poekelz (17. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Au backe, Jens ab jetzt nur noch mit Huhn unterwegs



Das schwierigste daran wird die Huhnhalterung für den Fullface sein!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2011)

Hahah mega genial!  
Ich fahre nachher mal zu Opa und spreche mit ihm über eine Leihgabe!


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juli 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Jens ich hab DIE Lösung gegen deine wackelnde Kamera
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=03c_1292506915



wie gelangt man denn auf sone seite?



habe heute moto gp geguckt. die haben auch neue kameras in den mopeds drin.
früher hat sich die kamera mit dem moped mitbewegt. jetzt steht sie immer horizontal, macht die bewegungen also nicht mehr mit.
echt wahnsinn was da bei 280 km/h abgeht und der hinterher fahrende filmt.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2011)

japs moto gp ist ne ganz heiße nummer! 
da kann formel1 zurück in den Keller!


----------



## Tycron (18. Juli 2011)

Gyroscopic camera.. rockt einfach nur


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2011)

genau das meinte ich.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Juli 2011)

Wer von euch hat alles Erfahrungen mit Chain Reaction Cycles gesammelt?
Eigentlich soll die Lieferzeit 2-3 Liefertage betragen. Meine Sendung ist 
letzten Montag versandt worden aber leider noch nicht angekommen.
Mit welchem Transportdienstleister liefern die eigentlich in Deutschland aus?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juli 2011)

2-3 Tage ist utopisch, das passt vielleicht für 'ne andere Region. Tracken kann man glaub ich bei Standardversand nicht mehr. 

Man sollte sich schon auf mindestens 5 Werktage einstellen.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

Dauert mal 1,5 WOchen - nur ruhig blut.

ich hab meins per dhl bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zearom (18. Juli 2011)

Einmal war das Paket innerhalb von 3 Tagen da, dann wiederum hats 2 Wochen gedauert. Interessanterweise hab ich bei ersten mal nur eine Tracking-ID von DHL bekommen, sprich die müssen wohl den kompletten versandweg gemacht haben. beim zweiten Mal wars RoyalMail und danach wieder DHL und da hatte ich keinerlei Tracking-Ids. WObei ich zugeben muss, das war mein geringstes Problem, bei ankunft des Problems wurde mir die Kreditkarte inkl Konto gesperrt, CRC hatte damals ihre Kundendaten inkl Kreditkartendaten verloren...


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke an alle!

Dann scheinen die angegebenen 2-3 Tage wirklich unrealistisch zu sein. 
Die Sendungsverfolgung via Royal Mail ist zumindest seitens des Kunden
nicht mehr möglich, jedenfalls erhält man keine Sendungsnummer.
Hauptsache die Ware ist bis zum Samstag hier. Aber da stehen die Chancen
ja nun relativ gut.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

James Stewart:

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Momentum---What-drives-you-011259385405201


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juli 2011)

und hier zu seinem können nen entspanntes Video aus seinem Garten:


[yt=James Stewart heli shoot and backyard riding session]BL-Tfyxc-_E&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

Tach...
Ich bin grad MTB gefahren..... im REGEN...

mfg

Muss dazu aber gestehen... als ich zu Haus weg bin war nur leicht bewölkt.
Aber Trotzdem....ICH BIN STOLZ AUF MICH...


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juli 2011)

beste vorbereitung für Samstag 

also hier war super wetter. War eben eine schöne runde Eieraufschlagen bei den Externsteinen -.-


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

... war auch mit dem Bike unterwegs!!! 

Unterwegs vom Flur auf den Balkon!!!  Heute war Waldi´s "Show and Shine Day"! Fehlt nur noch ein passendes Grip-Girl! Hmm, ich hab da ne Idee!!! ... ach ne, lassen wir das lieber!


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juli 2011)

sowas könnte meine kiste auch mal vertragen....aber ich putz das immer nur mit normalen Wasser. Nehmt ihr so spezielle Bike-Reiniger? (naja bei den vielen Kratzern bringt das bei meinem auch nix mehr..)


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

Es nützt nix... ich MUß es euch einfach erzählen.

Ich war ja neulich am Hermann bei diesem Bergzeitfahren.
Da sind welche von der Hindenburgstr 2 (Bäcker) bis oben (genau da wo die Straße den Knick macht wieder Runter nach Heiligenkirchen) in einer bestimmten Zeit hoch mit dem Renner und ausgeruht... also angereist mit dem Auto.
Der schnellste in 7,50 min und einer der recht drahtig ausschaute und definitiv auch nicht der langsamste war denke ich in 9,40 min.

Das ließ mir keine Ruhe da ich ja eigentlich mitfahren wollte das aber nicht gemacht hab wegen.... REGEN.

Also ich da heut hin.. mit dem MTB und das schon recht zügig.

Und dann Stoppuhr gestartet und da hoch mit meiner Göttin.
in 10,55 min.

Was meint ihr dazu? geht doch oder?! ich mein ich bin langsamer ja... aber mit MTB und dazu noch hingefahren...... ich denke auf jeden Fall das das schon ok ist....
mfg
Gleich noch mal die genauen Daten...
*Km .*........................... 3,2
*Zeit*... ........................10.50 min
*Schnitt* .......................18 km/h
*Max Geschwindigkeit*.......27,4 km/h
*Herz Durchschnitt*..........176 bpm
*Herz MAX.*....................185 bpm
*Höhenmeter gesamt *.......174 m
*Durchschnitt Trittfrequenz*.....87 U/min

Wenn ich davon ausgeh das ich meinen Höchstpuls bis 190 bekomme.....könnte ich da bestimmt noch was machen in der Zeit.
Ich hab auch am Anfang an meinen Schuhen rumgefummelt (fester zu)... hmm......na da hab ich was angefangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (19. Juli 2011)

uhh das reizt mich aber auch....mach ich demnächst auch mal. Bis zur Schranke oben oder wie?
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

Ich putze normalerweise auch nur mit Wasser, bzw. ich stelle das Rad immer kurz in die Badewanne und brause es erstmal ab. 
Aber heute hab ich es nur poliert und die Reifen "eingegelt". 

Dafür nehme ich ausschließlich Produkte von Meguiars. Sind sehr hochwertige Autopflegeprudukte aus den USA und um einiges besser 
als der Müll von A.T.U.. Lohnt sich aber mehr bei Leuten wie mir, die im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier nur selten unterwegs sind.  
Wenn Du mehrmals die Woche fährst genügt sicher die normale Wäsche. Da lohnt isch ja der Zeitaufwand gar nicht. Davon abgesehen 
steht mein Bike im Flur, da muß es immer sauber sein, sonst bekomme ich Haue.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß schon warum ich bei Sumsemann mitfahre.


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> weil jens filmt?


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

Nöööö!!! Darauf bin ich eh nicht scharf, zumal ich sicher immer nur im Verfolgerfeld zu finden bin.  ... aber da wird´s etwas chilliger und geht mehr querfeldein.


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> uhh das reizt mich aber auch....mach ich demnächst auch mal. Bis zur Schranke oben oder wie?
> Kommt jemand mit?



ich...!
Nee nicht bis zur Schranke..
Also unten genau vor dem Bäcker geht es los.
und wenn du oben ankommst und du das noch mitbekommst vor lauter Herzrasen musst du genau da anhalten wo du links abbiegen und wieder Runter fahren kannst.... ist so 15 m vor der Schranke...

Gleich noch mal die genauen Daten...
*Km .*........................... 3,2
*Zeit*... ........................10.50 min
*Schnitt* .......................18 km/h
*Max Geschwindigkeit*.......27,4 km/h
*Herz Durchschnitt*..........176 bpm
*Herz MAX.*....................185 bpm
*Höhenmeter gesamt *.......174 m
*Durchschnitt Trittfrequenz*.....87 U/min

Wenn ich davon ausgeh das ich meinen Höchstpuls bis 190 bekomme.....könnte ich da bestimmt noch was machen in der Zeit.
Ich hab auch am Anfang an meinen Schuhen rumgefummelt (fester zu)... hmm......na da hab ich was angefangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wäre das nichts für samstag?



Doch wär es ... aber das schaffen wir nicht Zeitmäßig.
Wir wären schon mindestens 80min unterwegs dahin.... von mir aus brauch ich schon 55min... STRAßE... Hermannsweg dauert noch länger


----------



## Domme02 (19. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich...!
> Nee nicht bis zur Schranke..
> Also unten genau vor dem Bäcker geht es los.
> und wenn du oben ankommst und du das noch mitbekommst vor lauter Herzrasen musst du genau da anhalten wo du links abbiegen und wieder Runter fahren kannst.... ist so 15 m vor der Schranke...



ok DUELL    Donnerstag, Freitag oder so?


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

Das hat er jetzt davon!!!   ... als nächstes melden sich dann Kai und Peter zum Duell!!!


----------



## gooni11 (19. Juli 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ok DUELL    Donnerstag, Freitag oder so?



Freitag kann ich nicht... hmm.... Donnerstag wenn... geht das kurzfristig? wegen Wetter...
wieder regen muß nun auch nicht sein... hab ich ja Samstag schon...

Ähh... Moment.... du willst mich doch nur abledern... vorführen...mich alten Mann... HIER!
DAS HAB ICH WOHL GESEHEN...!!



Domme02 schrieb:


> jo das bild ist echt der hammer. perfekt geschossen. Man war ich fertig, krasse Strecke und ich musste letzte runde so gas geben sonst wär podium weg gewesen...aber hat sich ja gelohnt
> 
> so sehe ich eben auch mal aus^^:
> 
> ...


----------



## vogel23 (19. Juli 2011)

will da auch hin, hört sich spannend an!


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe Peter oft von vorne!


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

Mal was anderes ...

ich habe gerade gesehen das die Kurbel an meinem alten Hardtail (Shimano Altus FC-CT90) Ende der 90er von ner Rückrufaktion betroffen war, wegen evtl. Bruchgefahr/Rissbildung. Bevor ich mich morgen mal bei Paul Lange schlau mache, glaubt ihr so ne Aktion ist zeitlich begrenzt? Ist ja schließlich ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil. Die Kurbel sieht noch aus wie neu. Hab sie heute mit Nevr Bull nochmal auf Hochglanz poliert. Ist nur die Frage ob der Umtausch lohnenswert wäre, zumal dann Kettenlinie etc. auch nicht mehr richtig kompatibel sein dürften. Ist übrigens ne Vierkantkurbel.


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2011)

Ich würd ja tippen das eine Rückrufaktion zeitlich begrenzt ist...


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

Ich würde es wohl auch nicht machen zumal die "Alte" viel schöner ist und dann auch weitere Bauteile ausgetauscht werden müssten.
Aber mich würde mal interessieren in wie weit Hersteller gesetzlich verpflichtet sind, fehlerhafte Bauteile vom Markt nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

Waldi,
ich schätze höchstens 3-4 Jahre, wissen tu ichs aber auch nicht.
wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie die Supportzeit bei Software.
Schick die doch mal zu Paul Lange, könnt bestimmt spassig sein 

ich hätte noch ne LX rumliegen, ca 1997, 5 Schrauben Befestigung, mittleres Blatt ist aber hinüber. 
Zustand: na ja, du bist ja mit Never Dull geübt 
Passendes Innenlager (Token113,5mm) wär notfalls auch noch da. 
Kannst am Sa. ja mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

Anschauen kann ich sie mir ja mal. 

... aber die Altus finde ich richtig schick, vor allem der dünne Kurbelarm gefällt mir gut. Ich rufe nachher erstmal bei Paul Lange an. 

Bzgl. der XT-Kurbel hatte ich dir ja ne SMS geschickt. Wenn ich die Samstag mitbringen soll, sag bescheid.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

@ Insane:

Du redest von aggresivem Highroller?
Ich rede von der aggresiven Rubber Queen!








LG Jens


----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich rede von der aggresiven Rubber Queen!


 
Heisst die Claire mit Vornamen?!


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Nein!  

Einen Kommentar dazu verkneife ich mir besser


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

... sooooo, hab jetzt bei Paul Lange angerufen!!!

Ich hatte mich zwar schon auf ein Gelächter eingestellt, aber man teilte mir freundlich mit, das Rückrufaktionen so lange Gültigkeit haben, bis alle betroffenen Komponenten vom Markt sind. Ich kann meine Kurbel nun über einen Shimano-Fahradhändler einschicken lassen und bekomme dafür eine neue Kurbel. Da die neue Kurbel baugleich ist sollte alles problemlos passen.

Was benötigt man denn zur Demontage einer 4-Kant-Kurbel?


----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

Knarrenkasten und Gummihammer...
Wenn Du Pech hast einen speziellen Schlüssel für die Kurbelschraube, die Nüsse in nem Knarrenkasten haben gerne mal eine zu große Wandstärke. Dann kommst net in die Kurbel nei...


----------



## Domme02 (20. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Freitag kann ich nicht... hmm.... Donnerstag wenn... geht das kurzfristig? wegen Wetter...
> wieder regen muß nun auch nicht sein... hab ich ja Samstag schon...
> 
> Ähh... Moment.... du willst mich doch nur abledern... vorführen...mich alten Mann... HIER!
> DAS HAB ICH WOHL GESEHEN...!!


naja also bis zu dem Zustand werde ich mich diesesmal nicht bringen        klar geht das auch kurzfristig....ich melde mich dann Donnerstag irgendwann. Könnte aber auch erst ab 14:00 uhr oder so.  Vogel auch dabei oder wie?

so und jetzt schluss mit OT, sonst meckert gleich noch einer.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Knarrenkasten und Gummihammer...
> Wenn Du Pech hast einen speziellen Schlüssel für die Kurbelschraube, die Nüsse in nem Knarrenkasten haben gerne mal eine zu große Wandstärke. Dann kommst net in die Kurbel nei...



Danke, ich versuch mich mal in Tim Taylor Heimwerker-Manier.


----------



## gooni11 (20. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Knarrenkasten und Gummihammer...
> Wenn Du Pech hast einen speziellen Schlüssel für die Kurbelschraube, die Nüsse in nem Knarrenkasten haben gerne mal eine zu große Wandstärke. Dann kommst net in die Kurbel nei...



???

Er braucht einen Kurbelabzieher bei 4 Kant Aufnahme. 
Die Kurbel ist auf das Lager gepresst (mit der Dicken Schraube die ins Lager geschraubt ist) und das bekommst du so nicht runter! Du bekommst die Schraube raus...aber die Kurbel bleibt auf dem Lager....... ein Kurbelabzieher ist UNBEDINGT erforderlich.... hab ich aber hier Waldi... Freitag?..bring das Rad mit!!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

Das war halt die einfache Variante. 
Die Schraube presst nach Auskunft eines Schraubers übrigens so gut wie nüscht.
Wenn die Kurbel ordentlich auf den 4kant gesemmelt wird (schön grade natürlich) kann man die sogar fast weglassen. Klemmt die Kurbel nicht mehr auf dem 4kant weil sie sich zu sehr geweitet hat hält auch die Schraube nix mehr. Hatte ich selber grade erst...


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

Hmmm?!? Ich versuche mich mal selbst, ansonsten packe ich es Freitag mit ein. Danke!


----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

nen Kurbelabzieher hätte ich aber auch noch zu bieten...


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Streitet euch drum!


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... sooooo, hab jetzt bei Paul Lange angerufen!!!
> 
> Ich hatte mich zwar schon auf ein Gelächter eingestellt, aber man teilte mir freundlich mit, das Rückrufaktionen so lange Gültigkeit haben, bis alle betroffenen Komponenten vom Markt sind. Ich kann meine Kurbel nun über einen Shimano-Fahradhändler einschicken lassen und bekomme dafür eine neue Kurbel. Da die neue Kurbel baugleich ist sollte alles problemlos passen.
> 
> Was benötigt man denn zur Demontage einer 4-Kant-Kurbel?



Ist ja geil, 
trampel da mal ordentlich drauf, bis sie bricht, und dann klagst du Schmerzensgeld, Verdienstausfall und so ein 

Wenn mans ordentlich demontieren will, brauchst du nen Kurbelabzieher, kost 10 , oder du leihst dir meinen am Sa. ( Leihgebühr kost "nur" 9,50 ) 

XT- mitbringen, mir schwebt da ein "Ringtausch" vor


----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Streitet euch drum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> XT- mitbringen, mir schwebt da ein "Ringtausch" vor



Also das mit dem "Ringtausch" mußt Du mir nochmal erklären!?
Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch! ... willst mir für die XT nen Ring 
geben??? Nen Schwimmring? 

Bzgl. der 4-Kant-Kurbel nehme ich Freitag mein Radl mit zu Gooni,
da ich ihn eh zum Fleischshopping abhole.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfsbereitschaft! 


Was chainreactioncycles angeht, so hab ich schon die Schnauze voll!
Paket ist immer noch nicht da und ein Nachforschungsauftrag wird erst 
nach 15 Werktagen gestellt. Ne Sendungsnummer gibt's nicht (ähnlich
dem Päckchenversand von DHL). In der Hinsicht ist der Kundenservice
sauschlecht. Eine Sendungsauskunft sollte jeder Zeit möglich sein!
Naja, ist auch dumm das das gleich bei der ersten Bestellung passiert.


----------



## 230691 (20. Juli 2011)

Find ich gut, dass ihr an euren Kurbeln rum spielt^^
Hab da auch so ein Problem - vielleicht fällt euch noch was dazu ein.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit H&S Bike-Discount und das zurückschicken von Brillen?
Hab mir eine neue bestellt und die geht leider mal gar nicht.


----------



## Domme02 (20. Juli 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Find ich gut, dass ihr an euren Kurbeln rum spielt^^
> Hab da auch so ein Problem - vielleicht fällt euch noch was dazu ein.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit H&S Bike-Discount und das zurückschicken von Brillen?
> Hab mir eine neue bestellt und die geht leider mal gar nicht.


wenn die brille nicht beschädigt ist, ist das doch eig kein problem. Müssen online-shops mit leben das oft zurückgeschickt wird.
Bei mir war bikediscount immer sehr kulant. Reklamation eines Trittfrequenzsensors lief bei mir super schnell und glatt ab.


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

Der Ringtausch ist so.
die xt zu mir, könnt ich machen ist aber perlen vor die  säue,xt  an Stadtrad ist quatsch
ich kenn da einen, ich nen ihn mal shoti, der  bräselt jeden Hügel runter und fährt mit ner Deore Kurbel, der gibt mir die Deore fürs Stadtrad,dafür gibts ne XT ans Stevens, zufrieden?


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

das dürfte problemlos machbar sein. anrufen und infos einholen bzw rücksendeschein zuschicken lassen, wenn die das machen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Der Ringtausch ist so.
> die xt zu mir, könnt ich machen ist aber perlen vor die  säue,xt  an Stadtrad ist quatsch
> ich kenn da einen, ich nen ihn mal shoti, der  bräselt jeden Hügel runter und fährt mit ner Deore Kurbel, der gibt mir die Deore fürs Stadtrad,dafür gibts ne XT ans Stevens, zufrieden?



Solange der Waldi nen Fuffy mehr im Geldbeutel hat, kein Problem!


----------



## Ins4n3 (20. Juli 2011)

@Jens

Ja, das blieb mir ja zum Glück erspart. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Avid G3 Disc's relativ aggressiv sind bei Beinkontakt


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Solange der Waldi nen Fuffy mehr im Geldbeutel hat, kein Problem!



kein Thema!  
Wenn er/sie  ein neues paar Pömps brauch, ich mag da nicht Hinderniss sein


----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Was chainreactioncycles angeht, so hab ich schon die Schnauze voll!
> Paket ist immer noch nicht da und ein Nachforschungsauftrag wird erst
> nach 15 Werktagen gestellt. Ne Sendungsnummer gibt's nicht (ähnlich
> dem Päckchenversand von DHL). In der Hinsicht ist der Kundenservice
> ...



Nur die Ruhe... das kann schon 2 Wochen dauern, z.b. wenn Du kurz vor dem Wochenende bestellt hast. Sendungsnummern habe ich auch nie bekommen beim Versand über Royal Mail, da kann aber CRC nix für das liegt an RM.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Nur die Ruhe... das kann schon 2 Wochen dauern, z.b. wenn Du kurz vor dem Wochenende bestellt hast. Sendungsnummern habe ich auch nie bekommen beim Versand über Royal Mail, da kann aber CRC nix für das liegt an RM.



Hoffe nur das es vor Samstag da ist. Das war sicher der Kompromiss dafür das der Versand kostenlos ist. Hätte nur gern nen Hinweis darauf gehabt, das man ggf. 15 Werktage warten muß, bevor die reagieren. Was soll's!  ... zukünftig greife ich halt wieder auf Hibike zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

Ja, CRC ist nicht das Beste wenn Du irgendwas ganz dringend brauchst. Auch sind die Preise nicht immer billiger als als bei HB, BD, BC oder BMO. Aber mit ein bisschen stöbern und Geduld klappt das eigentlich ganz gut...


----------



## Ins4n3 (20. Juli 2011)

Naja kommt drauf an, man muss halt überall nur richtig suchen. Hab für meine TLD GP Hose zb nur 1/3 vom Normalpreis bezahlt.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

bis der nächste Whip kommt.


----------



## slang (20. Juli 2011)

merkt ihrs noch?
ich hab bei CDX; ZRD FOD, GRW;POD; RES immer die besten Preise bekommen


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. Juli 2011)

Schei*e


----------



## OWL_Biker (20. Juli 2011)

Hibike braucht Jahre für Reklamationen. Total nervig.... 

Dafür mMn der schnellste Versender.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

Japs das war sehr sehr flott!


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Waldi,
hat jetzt ja geklappt mit deiner Bestellung.
aber wehe jetzt kommt am Samstag: Ne, ist so schlechtes Wetter, will meine schicken Klamotten nicht schmutzig machen


----------



## kris. (21. Juli 2011)

soll er halt naggisch fahr´n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

och neeee! 

*
Muss schnell gehen:

Weiß jemand von euch wo ich im Mindener-Raum Schrumpfschlauch mit 30mm Innendurchmesser herbekomme?*


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2011)

Hab keine konkrete Empfehlung aber erfahrungsgemäß gibt's das im Baumark nicht. Eher vielleicht mal Elektriker durchtelefonieren oder 'nen Modellbaugeschäft.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Juli 2011)

Olle Saubande!!! 

... ich wollte euch das kurze Schwarze einfach nicht nochmal antun.
Samstag können wir richtig rumsauen!!! Da freu ich mich schon drauf!
Das gibt dann beim 2. Treffen nochmal nen Vergleichsfoto am Anton.
Goonis Truppe sieht aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt und Sumses Leute
wie nach 3 Tage Biwak im Herbst.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wie lang?



für den mittleren Teil meiner Fox-Feder. Es tuhen auch 1cm Streifen - 7cm wären aber schöner


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. Juli 2011)

www.begemann-vlotho.de -> da vllt. mal anrufen, die haben immer sehr viel da.


----------



## pecto69 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich habe noch 80mm Flachmaß, Innendurchmesser 55mm, 2:1
Schwarz
Nur noch bis Samstag da...

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

Hmm das ist jetzt alles leider nicht in Reichweite 
War heute mitm Firmwagen in Minden, hätte also ggf. einen kleinen Abstecher machen können.
Dann werde ich den wohl zusammen mit anderen Kram bei den typischen Verdächtigen bestellen. Kommt dann ja ohnehin erst nach dem WE an.



Aber danke für die Unterstützung!!


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,
geht vielleicht auch nen dünnerer Fahradschlauch?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

gute Idee! Das werde ich gleich mal testen, bevor ich das Rad wieder komplettiere.


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Oder nen Kondom, weniger Reibungswiederstand


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

uaaahh ich brauch Geld!! 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66086

in schwarz


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Juli 2011)

Damit das fest um ne´Feder inner Fox geht braucht es aber ne´andere größe als normal ...standart rutscht wohl eher über die Feder als fest zu sitzen


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Damit das fest um ne´Feder inner Fox geht braucht es aber ne´andere größe als normal ...standart rutscht wohl eher über die Feder als fest zu sitzen



Muß er mal Sumse fragen, der kennt sich bestimmt damit aus 

@ Jens,
das sieht aber so aus, als wenn die Wippe ans Sattelrohr schlägt, irgenwie etwas seltsam.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Muß er mal Sumse fragen, der kennt sich bestimmt damit aus



Jep... XL sitzt etwas zu fest und XXL rutscht


----------



## slang (21. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep... XL sitzt etwas zu fest und XXL rutscht



lies den Kommentar von Sgt. Green noch mal genau


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> das sieht aber so aus, als wenn die Wippe ans Sattelrohr schlägt, irgenwie etwas seltsam.



nene das scheint zu passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> uaaahh ich brauch Geld!!
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66086
> 
> in schwarz



Das denke ich mir auch jedes mal wenn ich die Rahmen sehe.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2011)

Aber, ich finde es gibt ein Yeti, das es übertrifft. Das neue SB-66! Wenns nur nicht so teuer wäre! 

schauts in HD!


----------



## slang (22. Juli 2011)

Oh man,
eigentlich müßte Marta heute ankommen, und ich muß meine Zeit gleich mit Arbeit verplempern. Ätzend


----------



## Rischer (22. Juli 2011)

Passt zwar überhaupt nicht hier hin aber das muss einfach zitiert werden^25




Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Schei*e


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Na gut, dann ändere ich meinen Avatar mal auch wieder zurück...


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Na gut, dann ändere ich meinen Avatar mal auch wieder zurück...



:kotz:


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub unser Sumsemann ist jetzt schon Brötchen holen gegangen. 
... anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum der Netzempfang hat.


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. Juli 2011)

jau stimmt


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

@ Waldi,
Der Ring fürs Innenlager ist der richtige, Lager ist eingebaut, passt 
die Shimms sind eher für Kettenblattschrauben, etwas zu groß, soll ich sie dir mit nen paar Würstels zurückschicken? 


@ vogel123,
du hast Recht, 
selbst bei den Crossrides lassen sich die CL-Scheiben hin und her bewegen.


Ach ja, ich geh jetzt Grillfleisch essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> :kotz:



*patsch*


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ Waldi,
> Der Ring fürs Innenlager ist der richtige, Lager ist eingebaut, passt
> die Shimms sind eher für Kettenblattschrauben, etwas zu groß, soll ich sie dir mit nen paar Würstels zurückschicken?



Neee danke! Erstens bin ich noch satt von gestern und zweitens hab ich für die Shimms auch keine Verwendung.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich glaub unser Sumsemann ist jetzt schon Brötchen holen gegangen.
> ... anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum der Netzempfang hat.



Ich hab minimalen Empfang...

Auch nur GPRS... kein 3G und auch kein EDGE 

Eine Seite im Forum aufrufen dauert etwa 3-4 Minuten...

aber ich hab Empfang


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich hab minimalen Empfang...
> 
> Auch nur GPRS... kein 3G und auch kein EDGE
> 
> ...



Sumse! Hör mal.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2011)

Alter.... bist du noch besoffen


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Alter.... bist du noch besoffen



Ne,im Grillfleischrausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2011)

sehr gut Stefan


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> sehr gut Stefan



Ja, find ich auch.
Aber außer dir und dem Exilanten da unten in Bayern hats scheinbar niemand verstanden 



Und jetzt gehe ich Grillfleisch essen


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. Juli 2011)

Ach übrigens, guten Hunger!


----------



## slang (25. Juli 2011)

Montag, 9.52 Uhr und Sumse ist schon wieder online,
ich glaub der campiert bei seiner Bäckerin.


----------



## kris. (25. Juli 2011)

Vermutlich hat die große Brötchen!


----------



## gooni11 (25. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat die große Brötchen!



ja aber hoffentlich nicht mehr als 2...


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Juli 2011)

A...löcher :d


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juli 2011)

an alle Willingen-Interessierten:  Was ein Scheiß!!


----------



## slang (26. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> an alle Willingen-Interessierten:  Was ein Scheiß!!



Das ist ja der Laden direkt am Ende der Strecke, 
ehrlich gesagt, als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hab, hab ich mich gleich gefragt, dass das doch etwas unglücklich gebaut ist. 
Sicher der Bauzeitpunkt ist etwas merkwürdig, aber im Winter kann da auch kein Bauarbeiter ran.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Stimmt schon - aber das ist doch totaler Quatsch da jetzt anzufangen ... Was meinst du wie denen die Besucher davon laufen werden?! Da kannste aber von ausgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Laden direkt am Ende der Strecke,
> ehrlich gesagt, als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hab, hab ich mich gleich gefragt, dass das doch etwas unglücklich gebaut ist.
> Sicher der Bauzeitpunkt ist etwas merkwürdig, aber *im Winter kann da auch kein Bauarbeiter ran.*



Klar.... das Buddeln ist nur etwas schwieriger, für so'n RICHTIGEN Bauarbeiter aber nicht der Rede wert... der beißt sich da schon durch.

Man hätte auch Sumsemann hinschicken können im Winter..... so warm wie der mir manchmal vorkommt schmilzt doch eh alles im Umkreis von 50 meter.
Also wenn er einmal langsam die Strecke zu Fuß abläuft müsste eigentlich alles aufgetaut und schön weich sein...


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

mein aktueller Zwischenstand für heute:

momentan 23 Grad, wolkenloser Himmel
liege am Strand
11.20h mach jetzt das dritte Bier auf...
könnte ein guter Tag werden


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

Ne, ne... warm bist du!!!

Ich bin HEISS!!!!!


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> mein aktueller Zwischenstand für heute:
> 
> momentan 23 Grad, wolkenloser Himmel
> liege am Strand
> ...



gut.... wenn es bei dir so weitergeht!
Dann hören wir nämlich hier ab 13 Uhr nix mehr von dir.... dann liegt Sumemann inner Ecke.... ganz benebelt.... und sing... ich bin so toll,,, ich bin so toll,,,, ich bin der Anton aus Tirol... lalaaaaaaa


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ne, ne... warm bist du!!!
> 
> Ich bin HEISS!!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

plopp... Bier Nummer 5 hat grad den Kronkorken verloren


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

jep... wird aber schon langsamer!

Bier 6 werd ich nicht vor 13h schaffen...

...und das ewige Schiffen gehen nervt !!!


----------



## Domme02 (26. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich war ja neulich am Hermann bei diesem Bergzeitfahren.
> Da sind welche von der Hindenburgstr 2 (Bäcker) bis oben (genau da wo die Straße den Knick macht wieder Runter nach Heiligenkirchen) (...)
> (goonis...)Zeit... ........................10.50 min



na da war der gooni aber stolz als ich ihm dieses Bild mit meiner Zeit (10:30) bei Facebook zugeschickt habe: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Respekt gooni! Hab eig mit einer Zeit sub 10min gerechnet aber naja. Lags an dem 2,2kg LRS mit Schwalbe Albert, zu wenig Schlaf und Party, oder sollte ich wohl eher einfach meine Ernährung auf Grillfleisch umstellen?


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2011)

Mehr Fleisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Klar.... das Buddeln ist nur etwas schwieriger, für so'n RICHTIGEN Bauarbeiter aber nicht der Rede wert... der beißt sich da schon durch.



Sagt einer, der bei nem Hauch Feuchtigkeit in der Luft, schon aufem Sofa liegt.


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

@Slang: Da sprichst du wahr


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

kurzer Zwischenstand:


9 Bier
Sonnenbrand

und die Lampe brennt... Das Laufen fällt schon etwas schwer


----------



## gooni11 (26. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> kurzer Zwischenstand:
> 
> ...



Ach komm.... Das laufen fällt dir doch immer schwer! Genau wie denken und radfahren

Und Slang...... Ich bin auch kein Bauarbeiter


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

weil Cross-Posting mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt: 



Kommentare / Kritik / Bewertungen sind gerne gesehen


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> kurzer Zwischenstand:
> 
> ...




also entweder du bist mit deinen Kumpels unterwegs

ODER

deine Familie muss schrecklich sein im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2011)




----------



## Sumsemann (26. Juli 2011)

@kris 


War aber ein geiler Tag!!! Morgen soll es hier noch wärmer werden


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> kurzer Zwischenstand:
> 
> ...



Was für ein Familien Urlaub !
... Sumse ist mit nen paar Kisten Herforder im Urlaub und die anderen hat er zu Haus gelassen


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

ja ich glaube der Sumse macht ganz komischen Urlaub!


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Juli 2011)

Nö, der Sumse hatte gestern einfach mal Bock sich einen zu brennen...


Meine Frau hat übrigens mit getrunken 

Emanzipation:
Früher konnten die Frauen kochen wie Mutti, heute können sie saufen wie Vati


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)

Auf jeden Fall scheint Dir langweilig zu sein ohne uns. So oft wie Du dich hier rumtreibst...


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Juli 2011)

ich vermisse euch halt so sehr


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)

Edit hat das Video mal direkt eingebunden...


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Juli 2011)

kann ich leider mit dem iPhone nicht öffnen...


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

... nachdem Jens uns ja mit dem tollen Video erfreut hat, habe ich meine Modellbau-Cam rausgekramt. 
Sollte das Wetter heute Nachmittag halbwegs passen, werde ich mal ne kleine Testrunde drehen. 
Vielleicht gibts dann ja bald mal nen Zeitlupen-Uphill vom Waldi. Muß dann nur noch ne laaaaaangsame 
Hintergrund-Musik suchen. 

@ Jens

Womit stellst Du die Videos hier immer rein? Youtube? ... bei Youtube mache ich mir nur Sorgen wegen 
den Musikrechten. Die löschen ja immer gleich sobald die nen Song erkennen.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Ich stell die Videos hier immer per MTB-News rein. Schau mal hier 
Beachte aber die hochlade Hinweise bzgl. Format etc.

Bist du bei FB online? Würde dich gerne noch etwas Kameratechnisches fragen


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> MuÃ dann nur noch ne laaaaaangsame
> Hintergrund-Musik suchen.


 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imeG3fb0pio"]âªBob Dylan - slow train.WMVâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> âªBob Dylan - slow train.WMVâ¬â      - YouTube



Einwandfrei!  ... hÃ¤tte ich als Dylan-AnhÃ¤nger auch selbst drauf kommen mÃ¼ssen!


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Juli 2011)

@lars...

wenn ich wieder zurück bin, dann können wir die Runde auch gerne noch mal gemeinsam in deinem Tempo fahren.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

ach ihm bietest du es an - du Arsch!


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> kann ich leider mit dem iPhone nicht öffnen...


Da hast du aber das falsche Smartphone.
Mit meinem SGS2 ist das kein Problem.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ach ihm bietest du es an - du Arsch!



Hey, ich fahr die Runde mit dir und allen anderen auch gerne noch mal!!!

Wollte es Lars nur explizit anbieten, da er ja die Runde, uns zuliebe, nicht mitgefahren ist aber andersrum sehr viel für das Treffen geleistet hat (einkaufen, den ganzen Abend gegrillt)

Allerdings warst du ja auch nicht so der Hetzer und wir können das sicher auch gut zu dritt machen. Können uns die einzelnen Trails dann auch öfter vornehmen.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Das wäre mal ne feine Idee - dann halte ich auch nicht alle auf 

Wollte aber schon Filmen und habe mich deshalb nicht abgesetzt.



Aber das Treffen schreit nach Wiederholung und die Trails auch! Freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)

Hehe:

*"Auszüge aus dem Tagebuch eines Hundes"

*7:00 Uhr - Boah! Gassi gehen! Das mag ich am liebsten.
8:00 Uhr - Boah! Fressi! Das mag ich am liebsten.
9:30 Uhr - Boah! Eine Spazierfahrt! Das mag ich am liebsten.
9:40 Uhr - Boah! Im Auto pennen! Das mag ich am liebsten.
10:30 Uhr - Boah! Eine Spazierfahrt! Das mag ich am liebsten.
11:30 Uhr - Boah! Heimkommen! Das mag ich am liebsten.
12:00 Uhr - Boah! Die Kinder kommen! Das mag ich am liebsten.
13:00 Uhr - Boah! Ab in den Garten! Das mag ich am liebsten.
16:00 Uhr - Boah! Noch mehr Kinder! Das mag ich am liebsten.
17:00 Uhr - Boah! Fressi! Das mag ich am liebsten.
18:00 Uhr - Boah! Mein Herrchen! Das mag ich am liebsten.
19:00 Uhr - Boah! Stöckchen holen! Das mag ich am liebsten.
21:30 Uhr - Boah! In Frauchens Bett schlafen! Das mag ich am liebsten.


*"Auszüge aus dem Tagebuch einer Katze"*

Tag 2983 meiner Gefangenschaft.

Meine Wärter versuchen weiterhin mich mit kleinen Objekten an Schnüren zu locken und zu reizen.

Ich habe beobachtet wie sie sich den Bauch mit frischem Fleisch vollschlagen, während sie mir nur zerstampfte gekochte Reste von toten Tieren mit kaum definierbarem Gemüse vorsetzen.

Die einzige Hoffnung die mir bleibt, ist die einer baldigen Flucht. Währenddessen erlange ich Genugtuung in dem ich das eine oder andere Möbelstück zerkratze.

Morgen werde ich mal wieder eine Zimmerpflanze fressen.

Heute habe ich es beinahe geschafft, einen Wärter durch schleichen zwischen den Beinen zu Fall zu bringen und ihn dadurch zu töten. Ich muss einen günstigen Moment abpassen, zum Beispiel wenn er sich auf der Treppe befindet.

Um meine Anwesenheit abstoßender zu gestalten, zwang ich Halbverdautes wieder aus meinem Magen auf einen Polstersessel. Das nächste Mal ist das Bett dran.

Mein Plan, ihnen durch den geköpften Körper einer Maus Angst vor meinen mörderischen Fähigkeiten einzuflößen ist auch gescheitert. Sie haben mich nur gelobt und mir Milchdrops gegeben. Was wiederum gut ist, weil mir davon schlecht wird.

Heute waren viele ihrer Komplizen da. Ich wurde für die Dauer deren Anwesenheit in Einzelhaft gesperrt. Ich konnte hören, wie sie lachten und aßen. Ich hörte, dass ich wegen einer "Allergie" eingesperrt wurde. Ich muss lernen, wie ich diese Technik perfektionieren und zu meinem Vorteil nutzen kann.

Die anderen Gefangen sind Weicheier und wahrscheinlich Informanten. Der Hund wird oft frei gelassen, kommt aber immer wieder freudestrahlend zurück. Er ist offensichtlich nicht ganz dicht. Der Vogel dagegen ist garantiert ein Spion. Er spricht oft und viel mit den Wärtern. Ich glaube, dass er mich genauestens beobachtet und jeden meiner Schritte meldet. Da er sich in einem Stahlverschlag befindet, kann ich nicht an ihn ran. Aber ich habe Zeit.

Mein Tag wird kommen...


----------



## criscross (27. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey, ich fahr die Runde mit dir und allen anderen auch gerne noch mal!!!
> 
> Wollte es Lars nur explizit anbieten, da er ja die Runde, uns zuliebe, nicht mitgefahren ist aber andersrum sehr viel für das Treffen geleistet hat (einkaufen, den ganzen Abend gegrillt)
> 
> Allerdings warst du ja auch nicht so der Hetzer und wir können das sicher auch gut zu dritt machen. Können uns die einzelnen Trails dann auch öfter vornehmen.


 
also ich würde auch gerne noch mal mit fahren, 
weil:,
die ersten beiden Trails habe ich ja noch wieder gefunden,
aber den Rest nicht


----------



## slang (27. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hehe:
> 
> *"Auszüge aus dem Tagebuch eines Hundes"
> 
> ...



Zur Ehrenrettung des Hundes:

was ist braun und hat fünf Beine?












Ein Mastiff auf dem Kinderspielplatz


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> also ich würde auch gerne noch mal mit fahren,
> weil:,
> die ersten beiden Trails habe ich ja noch wieder gefunden,
> aber den Rest nicht



Wenn wirklich noch größeres Interesse besteht die Tour nochmal zu fahren werde ich gerne nach meiner Rückkehr nochmal einen Termin anbieten.

Können uns ja dann ausgiebig an den Trails austoben und am Ende bei Curry Paul mit Grillgut versorgen


----------



## slang (27. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey, ich fahr die Runde mit dir und allen anderen auch gerne noch mal!!!
> 
> Wollte es Lars nur explizit anbieten, da er ja die Runde, uns zuliebe, nicht mitgefahren ist aber andersrum sehr viel für das Treffen geleistet hat (einkaufen, den ganzen Abend gegrillt)
> 
> Allerdings warst du ja auch nicht so der Hetzer und wir können das sicher auch gut zu dritt machen. Können uns die einzelnen Trails dann auch öfter vornehmen.



Nehmt den Shoti auch mit, der brauch auch mal nen positives Radfahrerlebnis
Schiebend berghoch ist der nen top Mann 

Und jetzt ernsthaft: 
Super Einstellung Sumse( Hätt ich dir großmäuligem Chauvi-Ar... echt nicht zugetraut  )

Der Waldi hält hier den Spaßfaktor hoch, und das ist mit Kondition nicht aufzuwiegen.


----------



## vogel23 (27. Juli 2011)

@ kris: die slide show hat den falschen namen, das müsste heißen: samstag nachmittag in owl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (27. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Nehmt den Shoti auch mit, der brauch auch mal nen positives Radfahrerlebnis
> Schiebend berghoch ist der nen top Mann



AHHHHHRGGGG, ich krieg noch die Kriese, kein Tag vergeht an dem Du mich nicht irgendwie mobbst. Du bist es doch nur leid immer hinter mir her zu fahrn

Nichts desto trotz, Sumse...ich wär wohl auch dabei


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

Das Angebot nehme ich doch gerne an! 

... liege gerade in den letzten Zügen an meinem heutigen Tour-Video.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen das es mit einer 10-Modellbaukamera gedreht
wurde und keine riesige Auflösung hergibt. Die Cam hatte ich an meinem
Cap unterm Schirm befestigt. Leider ist es relativ unruhig. Vielleicht probiere
ich es nächstes mal mit ner Lenkerbefestigung. 

... sollte in den nächsten 20 Minuten fertig sein!


----------



## Sumsemann (27. Juli 2011)

ja supi!!! ich habe nächste Woche noch Urlaub und kann eigentlich fast immer. Macht doch mal Terminvorschläge... Wetter soll ja nächste Woche wohl ganz gut sein.

Evtl können wir danach auch bei mir grillen. Wohne ja nur drei Minuten vom letzten Trail entfernt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ja supi!!! ich habe nächste Woche noch Urlaub und kann eigentlich fast immer. Macht doch mal Terminvorschläge... Wetter soll ja nächste Woche wohl ganz gut sein.
> 
> Evtl können wir danach auch bei mir grillen. Wohne ja nur drei Minuten vom letzten Trail entfernt.



Ich hab leider nur noch diese Woche Urlaub und könnte höchstens an nem Wochenende. Aber kommt ja auf nen Tag nicht an.  ... Interessenten gibts ja genug.


----------



## kris. (27. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...und kann eigentlich fast immer.



Was anderes hätte ich von Dir auch nicht erwartet!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Will Morgen nicht irgendjemand mit nach Winterberg?
Ich kann auf dem Weg Herford / Bielefeld / Paderborn auch jemanden mitnehmen.

Meine Fotografin hatte leider einen Unfall.


Zu 2 / 3 / ... machts doch mehr Spaß!


----------



## Domme02 (27. Juli 2011)

wäre direkt dabei aber hab leider im mom keine Kohle mir ein bike da zu leihen -.-


----------



## RolfK (27. Juli 2011)

Muss leider arbeiten , sonst wäre ich wohl dazu zu überreden. Urlaub ist erst in 2,5 Wochen, aber da möchte ich unbedingt mal einen Tag unter der Woche nach Braunlage.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

So, fertisch! Über Youtube ging leider nicht, da die die Audiospur gelöscht haben. Leider wurde der Soundtrack von Youtube erkannt. 
Mußte daher auf Imageshack zurück greifen. Der Zeitstempel auf dem Video konte leider nicht entfernt werden.

Waldi´s Radtour oder "Rocket Trail" 

MIST, habe gerade gemerkt das die das Video immens komprimiert haben. Denn so beschi..en ist die Quali gar nicht! Sorry Jungs!!!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

gute Intro-Schriften!

womit geschnitten?
Ich muss mir definitiv noch was für die Schriften ausdenken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> gute Intro-Schriften!
> 
> womit geschnitten?



Mit iMovie von Apple. Reicht vollkommen für kleine Videos aus.
Die Intro-Typos habe ich in Photoshop erstellt und beide Bilder
mit eingebettet. Aber die Bildquali von der Cam ist nicht so der
Hit.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

hast du Lust mir das mit PS zu erklären? 
Habe die Adope Palette hier zuhause ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

... ist ne recht aufwendige Geschichte mit Photoshop. Aber ich denke das ich dir in 1-2 Stunden die grundlegenden Funktionen erklären kann, 
mit denen du sowohl einiges aus deinen Pics rausholen kannst, als auch Intros etc. für Videos erstellen kannst. Wenn es zeitlich passt kannste 
gerne mal vorbei kommen.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Coole Sache - würde ich gerne mal drauf zurück kommen! 

Gute Nacht Jungs - Also wenn noch jemand mit möchte .. fahre hier um 7Uhr los und schaue vorher hier rein.


----------



## slang (27. Juli 2011)

Waldi,
schönes Video.
Du bist und bleibst hier der größte Poser von allen! 

Der Weltbeste Hasenpatter von allen!!!!


 PRAISED HIM!


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Waldi,
> schönes Video.
> Du bist und bleibst hier der größte Poser von allen!
> 
> ...



Danke! ... aber das mit dem Poser nimmst zurück! 
Nur weil ich in dem Video atemberaubende Abfahrten 
zeige und parallel noch nen Produktvideo mit eingebunden
habe?! POSER sind unsere Spezi-Heinis!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> POSER sind unsere Spezi-Heinis!








Update:  Nach 7 Stunden: noch 1548 Minuten


----------



## slang (28. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> AHHHHHRGGGG, ich krieg noch die Kriese, kein Tag vergeht an dem Du mich nicht irgendwie mobbst. Du bist es doch nur leid immer hinter mir her zu fahrn
> 
> Nichts desto trotz, Sumse...ich wär wohl auch dabei



Heute 18.00 Uhr, üblicher Treffpunkt, dann fahren wirs aus


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Heute 18.00 Uhr, üblicher Treffpunkt, dann fahren wirs aus



LOL... langsam und langsamer liefern sich ein Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (28. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> LOL... langsam und langsamer liefern sich ein Rennen



Hast du schon wieder Bier im Kopp, oder was?


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2011)

ich brauch ne Video cam.... sowas günstiges.... für 10 euro.....
wo bekomm ich so etwas?
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Heute 18.00 Uhr, üblicher Treffpunkt, dann fahren wirs aus



au jaaaa... da komm ich auch....geht leider nicht, hab Spätschicht


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2011)

Tour Zum Hermann am Samstag?!

Also...
ich fahr Samstag gegen Mittag 12 uhr oder so mit meinem Kumpel Andi (war auch auf der Tour letzten Samstag mit...blau weißes Cube)  zum Hermansdenkmal.Wetter soll ja einigermaßen gut werden.

es wird definitiv eine recht lockere und langsamere Runde denn ich hab wohl evt vor es mir am Hermannsdenkmal noch mal richtig zu geben (Hermannszeitfahren) und Andi gehört ja noch zu den Anfängern , war noch nie da und muß ja auch noch zurück! 
Also .... es wird locker
Wenn also jemand Lust hat...... los geht es ab Lipperreihe.
mfg


----------



## poekelz (28. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich brauch ne Video cam.... sowas günstiges.... für 10 euro.....
> wo bekomm ich so etwas?
> mfg



Such mal in der Bucht nach Spy Cam - nicht größer als ein Schlüsselanhänger und gibt´s sogar als HD-Version. 
Bei gutem Wetter (LICHT!) lasse sich damit nette Filmchen machen.


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Such mal in der Bucht nach Spy Cam - nicht größer als ein Schlüsselanhänger und gibt´s sogar als HD-Version.
> Bei gutem Wetter (LICHT!) lasse sich damit nette Filmchen machen.



Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (28. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Tour Zum Hermann am Samstag?!
> 
> denn ich hab wohl evt vor es mir am Hermannsdenkmal noch mal richtig zu geben (Hermannszeitfahren)


hmm leider keine zeit am samstag...


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

... das ist meine Kamera. Hab sie von der Modellbaumesse in Dortmund.
Wird aber über EBay etc. auch für 10 verkauft. Sind auch nur 18g, Gooni! 

Läuft auch unter Spycam, Keychain Cam usw.. 







Hab meine Tachohalterung von VDO modifiziert und kann nun mittels Kabelbinder die Cam befestigen. Alternativ lässt sie sich auch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband am Helm oder am Cap befestigen.


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2011)

ich würd sie am helm befestigen. stellenweise war dein video etwas wackelig.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ich würd sie am helm befestigen. stellenweise war dein video etwas wackelig.



Hmm!?! Hatte gestern nur mein Cap auf und die Cam daran befestigt.
Macht demnach ja keinen Unterschied zum Helm. Vielleicht bin ich ja
auch nur hyperaktiv oder hatte gestern etwas Schüttelfrost.


----------



## the_Shot (28. Juli 2011)

Am Helm ist die Cam Top, ich hab 2 davon öfters mal beim Moppet fahrn dabei. Eine auf'm Helm und eine am Bock. Man glaubt garnicht wohin man(n) so überall hinschaut


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2011)

aber internen speicher hat das ding nicht, oder?


----------



## the_Shot (28. Juli 2011)

Ne, hat nen Slot für MicroSD. Hab bei meinen je 4GB drin, länger hält auch der Akku nich.


----------



## vogel23 (28. Juli 2011)

@ Waldi: Das intro is ja mega!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Waldi: Das intro is ja mega!!!!!!!!



Danke! ... und vor allem so nah an der Realität! 
"The most dangerous and fast trail ever"! Was besseres
fiel mir einfach nicht ein, da Hasenpatt und Sparrenweg
so unspektakulär klingen. 
Aber dafür ist das Video ziemlich mies geworden. Muß da
zukünftig noch weiter experimentieren.


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Aber dafür ist das Video ziemlich mies geworden. Muß da
> zukünftig noch weiter experimentieren.



Kommt das durch die Komprimierung durch den Anbieter wo Du es hochgeladen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kommt das durch die Komprimierung durch den Anbieter wo Du es hochgeladen hast?



Sicherlich auch etwas. Im Original ist die Qualität
um einiges besser. Bei mir hakt die Musik auch 
manchmal beim abspielen. Kann aber auch an
meiner langsamen 2000er-Leitung liegen. Zudem
hat der Clip beim exportieren aus iMovie auch noch
leicht an Qualität verloren.
Alles in allem ist aber auch die unruhige Kamera-
Führung ein großer Minuspunkt. 
Ansonsten macht die Cam erstaunlich gute Filme.
(gute Lichtverhältnisse und ruhigere Aufnahmen
vorausgesetzt)


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2011)

ne Rundumpolsterung mit Moosgummi könnte die kleinen Stöße evtl. noch besser absorbieren...


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Juli 2011)

Eventuell würde ich mich der Trail Tour auch anschließen, wenn das klar geht.
Konnte beim Treffen leider nicht und lag bei der Tour noch hackenstramm im Bett bzw. hatte krasse Probleme mit den 20 Metern Bett -> Bad -> Sofa. =D

Sumse, wo biste eigentlich? Wenn du schon mit deinem Urlaub prahlst dann hau wenigstens richtig auf die kacke und sag an welchem Strand du bist.  
Wobei heute war hier ja auch mal wieder sonnigeres Bikewetter.


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2011)

Sumse sitzt bestimmt zu Hause auf der Terrasse und hofft inständig das keiner von uns bei ihm vorbei kommt und ihn erwischt!


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Juli 2011)

Und die imaginäre mittrinkende Frau ist sein Specialized.


----------



## RolfK (28. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ne, hat nen Slot für MicroSD. Hab bei meinen je 4GB drin, länger hält auch der Akku nich.



Wie lange hält der Akku? Wär eventuell was für unseren Urlaub, um ein wenig bewegte Bilder festzuhalten. Bin echt überrascht, welche Quali das Teil hat. Um ein bisschen rumzuspielen, reicht das völlig.


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2011)

Laut Angabe 2 Stunden. Hier auch inkl. 4GB Karte...


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wie lange hält der Akku? Wär eventuell was für unseren Urlaub, um ein wenig bewegte Bilder festzuhalten. Bin echt überrascht, welche Quali das Teil hat. Um ein bisschen rumzuspielen, reicht das völlig.



Also wenn ihr ne kleine Digitalkamera mit Videofunktion habt,
dann solltest Du besser die nehmen, Rolf. Urlaubsvideos will
man sich ja auch mal mit der Familie vorm Fernseher ansehen
und da stößt die Spycam schnell an ihre Grenzen. Aufgrund der
geringen Größe und des minimalen Gewichts kann man sie auch 
nur schwer ruhig halten. Selbst die meisten Handycameras sind
ihr weit überlegen. 

... Die Akkulaufzeit beträgt 50-70 Minuten. 4GB Micro-SD-Card
wird benötigt.

CMOS-Sensor
Mikrofon
Pin-Hole-Objektiv
Micro-SD Kartenslot (SDHC fähig bis 8GB)
Mini-USB-Anschluss
Webcam-Funktion
interner 1s 240mAh Lipo
Maße in mm: 50 x 32 x 13
Videoauflösung: 740x480 Pixel


----------



## RolfK (28. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr ne kleine Digitalkamera mit Videofunktion habt,
> dann solltest Du besser die nehmen, Rolf. Urlaubsvideos will
> man sich ja auch mal mit der Familie vorm Fernseher ansehen
> und da stößt die Spycam schnell an ihre Grenzen. Aufgrund der
> ...




Wäre ja nur zum Biken auf den Touren und Trails, um kleine Abschnitte, wo es sich lohnt. Habe zu Testzwecken schon mit der Apfelfunke gefilmt, ist zwar ganz nett, aber ich möchte mir das Teil ungern bei einem Sturz oder sowas versauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wäre ja nur zum Biken auf den Touren und Trails, um kleine Abschnitte, wo es sich lohnt. Habe zu Testzwecken schon mit der Apfelfunke gefilmt, ist zwar ganz nett, aber ich möchte mir das Teil ungern bei einem Sturz oder sowas versauen.



Ok, da geb ich Dir Recht! ... mein iPhone ist mir da auch zu schade.
Für ne Tour ist sie aber ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2011)

Ich weis nicht ob es hier richtig ist, wenn nicht dann bitte verschieben Jens. 
Ich bin heute ne Tour im Wiehen um Lübbecke gefahren. 
Oben am Turm, der linke Trail, dort gibt es ja den Shortie der auf der Links-Rechts Kombi endet. Irgendeiner hat dort nen toten Baum hingelegt. 
Hat mich voll gerissen an der Stelle. 
Bike; Sattelstütze und hintere Bremse kaputt, und bei mir Schulter und Arme, musst mich doch echt vom Parkplatz an der Puddingschule abholen lassen. Meine Frau meinte ich müsste zum nähen aber das war schon so eingetrocknet das es meines Erachtens kein Sinn macht. 
Ich habe den Baum noch versucht aus dem weg zu nehmen aber mit der Schulter kein Chance. 
Der nächste bitte einmal wegräumen und etwas vorsichtiger.


----------



## RolfK (28. Juli 2011)

Hui, das ist übel und alles nur wegen irgendeinem Idioten der meint, Waldsheriff spielen zu müssen.

Wünsch dir gute Besserung.


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2011)

Moin
ich glaub unsere net Mama (auch Jenserine genannt) hat aua gemacht.....
aber ihr hört ja nich aufn gooni....


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

Oje, dann mal gute Besserung, Orkan! Jens hat's heute
ja auch erwischt, aber bei Dir war's ja besonders übel! 
... das Ar...loch müßte man mal auf frischer Tat ertappen,
sofern es sich hier um Vorsatz gehandelt hat.


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn du den Baum/Ast meinst, an den ich denke, dann liegt der da schon länger.
(Ich meine den der kurz vor bzw. schon in der langgezogenen rechts-Kurve kommt und ca 20cm  im Durchmesser hat)
Der ist aber gut einsehbar und auch überspringbar, wenn nicht dann muss man halt mal langsam machen und vorher absteigen.

Dort konnte man letztens übrigens schon Kettenblatteinschläge erkennen.


Das der dort extra hingelegt wurde glaube ich auch nichtmal, manchmal bricht halt auch mal was runter.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade auf Fb gelesen. 
Was ist den Jens passiert?
Weis jemand mehr?


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Wenn du den Baum/Ast meinst, an den ich denke, dann liegt der da schon länger.
> (Ich meine den der kurz vor bzw. schon in der langgezogenen rechts-Kurve kommt und ca 20cm  im Durchmesser hat)
> Der ist aber gut einsehbar und auch überspringbar, wenn nicht dann muss man halt mal langsam machen und vorher absteigen.
> 
> ...



Nein der ist ja unten kurz bevor es in den schnellen Teil geht. 
Da hatte ich auch schon mal ein paar Äste vorgelegt um den überrollen zu können. Den kann man auch per Bunny nehmen.


----------



## RolfK (28. Juli 2011)

Au backe, hat er sich in Winterberg platt gerissen? Was is denn los heut.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juli 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf Fb gelesen.
> Was ist den Jens passiert?
> Weis jemand mehr?



Hab nur gelesen das er sich wohl nen Schienbein tätowiert hat.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> jens hat ein flatpedaltattoo am schienbein und nun einen verband drum.



Deswegen find ich Klickis gut


----------



## RolfK (28. Juli 2011)

Oder man trägt größere Protektoren und nicht nur diese Knieteile.


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Juli 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Nein der ist ja unten kurz bevor es in den schnellen Teil geht.
> Da hatte ich auch schon mal ein paar Äste vorgelegt um den überrollen zu können. Den kann man auch per Bunny nehmen.



Ich wollt schon sagen 

Naja aber unten lag auch schon seit längerem Gerümpel in den Kurven.


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Juli 2011)

Au mist... Ich wuesche euch auch beiden gute besserung. 
Von waldcowboys hat man doch vor einiger zeit mal im oeynhausener/portaner raum gehoert, wenn ich mich nicht irre?!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juli 2011)

Dankesehr.

Also ich hab mir im Auslauf der DH das linke Pedal so dermaßen ins Schienbein gehauen, das ich 2 Schnitte im Bein habe. Gehen schon sehr tief meinte der Arzt, als ich sicherhaltshalber nachm Duschen im LK'ler KH war. 
Nähen könne er es aber zeitlich bedingt nicht mehr. Hätte er sonst ohne zögern gemacht.


Naja was solls. Passiert eben wenn man nur die 661 Knee anhat. Eigene Blödheit wars bei dem Fahrmanöver sowieso 

Morgen gehts nach Bremen und da wird ne Tour mit Northshores gefahren 





Edit meint: Youtube braucht noch 581 Minuten ... hat aber schon 24 Stunden auf dem Buckel.


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juli 2011)

so ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (29. Juli 2011)

Na dann euch beiden mal gute Besserung - vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja zusammen tun und einen guten Preis für neu Protektoren aushandeln 

Ich würde mit Flats gar nicht ohne Schienenbeinprotektoren fahren wollen, schon mit Klicks und Kneepads sehen meine Schienenbeine nach nem Deistereinsatz wie beim Stacheldrahtmarathon aus


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wäre ja nur zum Biken auf den Touren und Trails, um kleine Abschnitte, wo es sich lohnt. Habe zu Testzwecken schon mit der Apfelfunke gefilmt, ist zwar ganz nett, aber ich möchte mir das Teil ungern bei einem Sturz oder sowas versauen.



Die schon erwähnte Pencam ist auch nicht sehr teuer...
Ud das Video machte einen wirklich guten Eindruck.


----------



## vogel23 (29. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich mir auch mal wat gebastelt, gleich mal testen wie das funktioniert!


----------



## vogel23 (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (29. Juli 2011)

Moin
Guckt auch mal jemand in den Tourenthread..... Nightride heute??
Mfg


----------



## vogel23 (29. Juli 2011)

Wir hatten doch lezten Samstag das Thema (beim Basar): Nur ein mal im Garten gefahren, die Reifen sind neu! 

so ich bin heut mal ne Runde durch unseren Garten gefeahren!


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Die schon erwähnte Pencam ist auch nicht sehr teuer...
> Ud das Video machte einen wirklich guten Eindruck.




Genau auf das Teil bin ich gestern auch noch gestoßen. Festmachen könnte man die am oberen Querträger vom Rucksack, bleibt aber die Frage, ob dann der Bildausschnitt passt, weil viel mit der Position/Neigung spielen kann man dann ja nicht.
Am besten wäre es ja, wenn sie am Helm sitzen würde, fragt sich nur wie.


----------



## criscross (29. Juli 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Wir hatten doch lezten Samstag das Thema (beim Basar): Nur ein mal im Garten gefahren, die Reifen sind neu!
> 
> so ich bin heut mal ne Runde durch unseren Garten gefeahren!


 
coole Radschuhe


----------



## vogel23 (29. Juli 2011)

aber es sind orginale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Genau auf das Teil bin ich gestern auch noch gestoßen. Festmachen könnte man die am oberen Querträger vom Rucksack, bleibt aber die Frage, ob dann der Bildausschnitt passt, weil viel mit der Position/Neigung spielen kann man dann ja nicht.
> Am besten wäre es ja, wenn sie am Helm sitzen würde, fragt sich nur wie.



Ich fürchte am Querträger wird der Ausschnitt nicht passen, aber an den hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht. Ich denke am Helm ist schon der günstigste Platz dafür...
Evtl. nen Winkel am Visier befestigen oder so.


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2011)

Tja, muss ich mal schauen, was ich hier so an Teilen rumfliegen hab. Eventuell ginge auch noch auf dem Schulterriemen mit Klettband, wenn erst die richtige Stelle gefunden ist.
Dieses Gelochte unterhalb vom Display ist bestimmt ein Lautsprecher oder . Aber ob der nun offen ist oder nicht, anschauen kann man auf dem Ding sowieso nix. Um da was zu erkennen, brauch ich Blindfisch eh nen Fernglas


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2011)

Ist hier jetzt der Videowahn ausgebrochen? Was habe ich da angerichtet?


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2011)

Am besten wär es natürlich, wenn der Verursacher allen hier eine GoPro HD sponsert......


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

Im moment ist eher der Waldi schuld mir seiner 20,- Kamera. (10 + SD-Card=20 )
Die Aufnahmen der PenCam sahen mir aber noch besser aus.
Überlegen tu ich schon länger, aber die GoPro ist mir für nen bisschen Daddelei einfach zu teuer, und ob ich die kleinen DigiCam einer Bastellösung anvertrauen will weiss ich nicht...


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Am besten wär es natürlich, wenn der Verursacher allen hier eine GoPro HD sponsert......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2011)

Guck, denn haben wir ja 2 Schuldige. 'Geteiltes Geld ist halbes Geld' oder so.......


----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juli 2011)

Ich sag auch nicht Nein


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2011)

Ihr könnt mich mal! 

Ich geh einen trinken ^^


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## slang (29. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Am besten wär es natürlich, wenn der Verursacher allen hier eine GoPro HD sponsert......



Ich wär dafür,darüber mal ne Umfrage zu starten 

@ Gooni,

Ich hatte heute Arbeit von 7.00 bis 18.00, dann nen Frustbier,..........jetzt kommst du mit Nightride, beim Grillen hatte ich diese lose Verabredung nicht mitbekommen.
Ich sag das radeln für morgen auch mal ab, sorry, es gibt noch nen paar andere Sachen, die zu erledigen sind, da zerreißt mir die Tour zu sehr den Samstag. 

@ Vogel,
schicker Garten, 140mm wären mir da zu wenig


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

So Mädels, ich bin dann mal drei Wochen wech. Macht mir keinen Unsinn und lasst das Forum heile!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2011)

Papa passt auf


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2011)

Wie jetz 

Sag nich, du bist so lang in Urlaub.......


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wie jetz
> 
> Sag nich, du bist so lang in Urlaub.......




Dooooooooooch..!


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2011)

Boah 

Aber ich will ma nich meckern, in 2 Wochen isses bei uns auch soweit und in 3 geht es in die Berge.

Denn viel Spass euch und gute Erholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (29. Juli 2011)

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> So Mädels, ich bin dann mal drei Wochen wech. Macht mir keinen Unsinn und lasst das Forum heile!



Boah, du Sack, du behaarter 
Wo macht denn nen Yeti Urlaub? Südpol?




Trotz allem, viel Spaß und gesund bleiben


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

Danke, danke!
Nach Norwegen und Schweden geht´s.
Einige Campingplätze habe auch WLAN, da kann ich euch mal besuchen kommen.


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Einige Campingplätze habe auch WLAN, da kann ich euch mal besuchen kommen.



Hohle Versprechungen! 

Sumse hatte uns auch versprochen keine Netzanbindung zu haben, und was ist??
Der spamt schlimmer als je zuvor


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## Sumsemann (29. Juli 2011)

@Stephan...

Das habe ich gelesen!!! 




War heute mal in der Therme Erding...

Geile Sache!!!!

Zwar teuer, hat sich aber gelohnt!!!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2011)

Studentenparty Bremen - lohnt sich auch halbwegs, nur das Bein nervt.

Prost!


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Stephan...
> 
> Das habe ich gelesen!!!



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wer sich da angesprochen fühlen soll! 
Er sollte wissen, wie mein Name geschrieben wird.




































Der Sack!!!!!!!!


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> War heute mal in der Therme Erding...
> 
> Geile Sache!!!!



Cool, in heißem Weizenbier baden...
Der Whirlpool ist erst nach deinem Besuch naturtrüb gewesen, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (30. Juli 2011)

Oh ha, die Therme is echt der Knaller! war selber schon mehrfach dort! kann ich jedem nur empfehlen der mal in die nähe von erding kommt, sich dafür mal nen tag zeit zu nehmen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Im moment ist eher der Waldi schuld mir seiner 20,- Kamera.



Von wegen!!! Ich plädiere auf NICHT SCHULDIG! 

... aber der Clip vom Vogel ist qualitativ richtig gut.
Hab auch noch ne IXUS die HD-Movies aufnehmen kann.
Werde damit auch mal experimentieren.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2011)

Ich sitze gerade in Nem Club - kann mir die Videos also nicht anschauen. Ich möchte euch wirklich nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen aber ich Glaube bei schnellen Lichtwechseln und Erschutterunden wird das Bild unbrauchbar werden.
Von der Empfindlichkeit der Objektive / Gehäuse mal ganz zu schweige 


Aaaaaber ich lass mich mal überraschen - bin auf neue Konstruktionen gespannt


----------



## vogel23 (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, wie ihr gesehen habt, is das nur was für kurze Stücke. Der bildausschnitt passt auch noch nicht ganz, bin mal was weiter gefahren und hab auf dem video nur boden. is noch zu steil nach unten, muss da noch mal nach justieren. und stürzen is glaub ich auch nich so gut, wobei die ixus nur 5 mp hat, das heißt die is schon was älter


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hohle Versprechungen!
> 
> Sumse hatte uns auch versprochen keine Netzanbindung zu haben, und was ist??
> Der spamt schlimmer als je zuvor


 


Pøøøøøh! 

Gruesse aus der Region Fagernes. Sind auf dem Weg ins Jotunheimen, danach gehts weiter zum Geiranger usw.

Bis dahin!


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Juli 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ...danach gehts weiter zum Geiranger...



Du hast dich bestimmt verschrieben und willst zum GayRanger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

l... ich habe mich jetzt auch mal an die Ixus gewagt. 

Aufgabenstellung:
- schlechte LichtverhÃ¤ltnisse
- wechselnde LichtverhÃ¤ltnisse
- blitzschnelle Richtungswechsel  
- sehr anspruchsvolles Terrain

... aber ich finde die QualitÃ¤t kann sich sehen lassen! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHprAjz-X-A"]âªHelmkamera-Testâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Rischer (31. Juli 2011)

"Dieses Video ist privat"

...also ich kanns mir nicht angucken^^


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

... hab auch gerade den Status geändert. Stand wirklich noch auf "privat".


----------



## Rischer (31. Juli 2011)

haste die halterung schon mal im ruppigen Gelände getestet?

...nich das sie in voller fahrt verloren geht


Die Bildqualität ist echt sehr gut, nur nen Weitwinkelobjektiv wäre mMn nicht verkehrt


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> haste die halterung schon mal im ruppigen Gelände getestet?
> 
> ...nich das sie in voller fahrt verloren geht



Nee, bisher nur auf der "Hausstrecke"! War zwar wenig ruppig aber dafür sauschnell!!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Juli 2011)

Ach du *******!


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

Immer diese Kritiken an meinen Blockbustern!!! 

... ich finde die Bildqualität schon recht passabel!


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2011)

so Jungs... 

bin wieder Daheim 


Endlich wieder richtiges Internet


----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Juli 2011)

wie viel Staus ?


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2011)

3 

hab auch keinen Bock mehr...

Werd mich gleich erstmal ein weinig aufs Bike setzen und hier ne Stunde durch den Teuto cruisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (31. Juli 2011)

und danach ne´ Kiste Pils zum entspannen


----------



## vogel23 (31. Juli 2011)

würd ich nich biken, würd ich glaub ich das hier machen!!!!!!

http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/downhill-longboarding/


----------



## vogel23 (31. Juli 2011)

oder das!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOzpSWui3No"]âªNitro Circus Live -Special Greg Powell- World First - BMX- Special Greg - Special Flipâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slang (31. Juli 2011)

So Jungens,
mal so fürs Protokoll.
Der Shoti und der Slangi sind heut  65km mit fast 1400Höhenmetern geradelt
Beweisfoto folgt noch, brauch erst mal Futter.

Und an Stoppelhopper und Andre, super Tour, hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## RolfK (31. Juli 2011)

Seid ihr bei Lucky-Bike mitgefahren? Hab versucht, meine Frau auch davon zu Ã¼berzeugen, aber sie wollte einfach nicht.....also wieder in Lemgo Richtung Extertal rumgedÃ¼st.


@Waldi: Merkst du denn bei der Cam nicht das Gewicht zu stark? Also das der Helm sich bewegt? QualitÃ¤t scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein. 


Nach einigem stÃ¶bern im Netz hab ich dieses Teil gebraucht erstanden, statt ca. 100â¬ knappe 30â¬.







Abmessungen Ã 19 mm x L 68 mm
Gewicht 22 g
Geschwindigkeit Lesen > 1200 kbit/s, schreiben > 1000 kbit/s
USB-Port 2.0 (HS)
Spannungsversorgung Integrierter 280mAh Li-Polymer-Akku
Laufzeit 1,5-2 Stunden
Speicher Integriert 4 GB
AuflÃ¶sung 736x480
Videoformat AVI
Bildfrequenz 30 fps
Bildpunkte Max. 3 Megapixel


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Juli 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> @Waldi: Merkst du denn bei der Cam nicht das Gewicht zu stark? Also das der Helm sich bewegt? Qualität scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein.



Also vom Gewicht her stört die Cam an sich nicht. Outdoor würde ich zur
Befestigung allerdings Kabelbinder nehmen. War aber mehr so zum Spaß
gedacht, nachdem ich nen Clip von Vogel23  gesehen habe. 
Trotzdem lassen sich so sicherlich qualitativ recht gute Videos drehen,
auch wenn sie nicht an die GoPro heran kommen werden.


----------



## slang (31. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also vom Gewicht her stört die Cam an sich nicht. Outdoor würde ich zur
> Befestigung allerdings Kabelbinder nehmen. War aber mehr so zum Spaß
> gedacht, nachdem ich nen Clip von Vogel23  gesehen habe.
> Trotzdem lassen sich so sicherlich qualitativ recht gute Videos drehen,
> auch wenn sie nicht an die GoPro heran kommen werden.



Gewicht sollte doch auch Wurst sein. Mehr als 30g dürfte deine doch auch nicht wiegen.
Wenn sie quali.mäßig an ne GoPro ran käme, wär ja schon etwas peinlich, so ne GoPro bekommst glaub ich nicht für nen Zehner 

Ach ja, Rolf, ja war die Lucky-Tour. Altenbecken mit Zug, zurück per Rad.


----------



## slang (31. Juli 2011)

Hier das Beweisfoto


----------



## OWL_Biker (31. Juli 2011)

schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (31. Juli 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> schönes Fahrrad!



wo ??????????


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2011)

Leute - ich schneide jetzt nichts mehr hier!  

Ich hab Urlaub - da habe ich keine Zeit! und keine Lust!


----------



## JENSeits (31. Juli 2011)

Leute, wir brauchen so etwas hier!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27121152"]Crankworx Colorado 2011 Intergalactic Pond Crossing Championship 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


Organisiert das mal bitte!


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> wo ??????????



Ist halt echtes Metall, davon verstehst du nichts 

du mit deinem Kunststoffbomber


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Echtes Metall?

Da hab ich was!


----------



## gooni11 (1. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Leute, wir brauchen so etwas hier!
> 
> Crankworx Colorado 2011 Intergalactic Pond Crossing Championship 2011 on Vimeo
> 
> ...



Moin
So was gibt oder gab es hier mal in Verl /Gütersloh.
War oder ist einmal im Jahr an so einem kleinen See.
Hier Radrennen über Wasser? Radrennen auf dem Wasser? oder irgendwie so.....
mfg


Schön zu zu Spät für 2011...........
http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/guetersloh/guetersloh/4644206_Radrennen_ueber_Wasser_startet_frueher.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Danke!

http://radrennen-wasser.de/blog/2011/06/19/51-radrennen-uber-wasser-2011/


Leider abgesagt


----------



## Rischer (1. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Echtes Metall?
> 
> Da hab ich was!




OMG!!!


----------



## the_Shot (1. August 2011)

und hier noch schell der Beweis von mir
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/947292]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

Ätsch Bätsch,
mein Foto ist vom preußischen VT, der ist 28m höher


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Ich habe die Axe-Lampe noch mit einem Alu-Gehäuse hier, falls Interesse besteht


----------



## 230691 (1. August 2011)

Hab ja auch alles hier  trotzdem Danke

Muss es eben nur mal wieder alles zusammen Flickern^^ An der einen Lampe ist mir doch tatsächlich der Wippenschalter geschmolzen und an der anderen ist mir die Halterung für den Lenker abgegangen. 
Muss morgen eh in den Baumarkt ein stück Gartenschlauch kaufen um ihn als Kettenführung zu missbrauchen 
Werde da mal paar Kleinigkeiten besorgen.


----------



## the_Shot (1. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ätsch Bätsch,
> mein Foto ist vom preußischen VT, der ist 28m höher



aber dafür ist der, der mal n Fully hatte, mit seinem Hadtail über Wurzel um Wurzel und Stein um Stein da hoch, ach ja... ich hab mich nicht auf den ersten Metern gleich aufs Maul gelegt


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

Was für Akkus habt ihr denn?
Ich hab noch so eine Gardena/IRC Lampe, Licht ist okay, aber mit diesem Blei-Akku geht das ja echt nicht. 1,2 kg oder so.


----------



## 230691 (1. August 2011)

Hab von ein Freund 2 gebrauchte Notebook Akkus bekommen.

14,8V/ ~6Ah und 11,1V/~7Ah

Der 14,8V Akku wird aber schon ein bisschen an Kapazität verloren haben.
Der andere bringt die 20W aber noch ganze 5h zum leuchten 

Dafür das ich sie kostenlos bekommen habe, bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit denen^^ 
Muss den einen Akku nur mal in eine Trinkflasche einbauen (also die einzelnen Zellen) damit er besser am Rahmen hält.
Gummibänder für Einmachgläser halten eben nicht alles aus


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> ach ja... ich hab mich nicht auf den ersten Metern gleich aufs Maul gelegt



Ähhm! ... könntest Du das bitte einmal genauer schildern!  ... gibts Fotos???

Ab 2012 bin ich dann übrigens auch bei den Night-Rides dabei!!! Mit theoret. 2.500 Lumen, in der Praxis dann aber zumindest 2.000 Lumen. 





Quelle: GoCycle, Münster _(mein Premium-Hope-Händler)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (2. August 2011)

Aber dann mit güldenem Deckel oder.......


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Aber dann mit güldenem Deckel oder.......



Sofern erhältlich!


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2011)

Hab da noch was:



JENSeits schrieb:


>


----------



## vogel23 (2. August 2011)

video geht nicht


----------



## slang (2. August 2011)

direkt auf Youtube gehts


----------



## JENSeits (2. August 2011)

Rechte sind allesamt freigegeben.
Kanns selber aber eingebettet auch nicht ansehen.


----------



## Surfjunk (2. August 2011)

Bei mir läufst


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. August 2011)

Tolles Video, Jens! Die Fischköppe haben ja auch was zu bieten! 

... also das mit dem Wheelie muß ich auch mal mehr üben.


----------



## JENSeits (3. August 2011)

Ohrwurmcharakter! 

[yt=Downhill Karaoke "Ewigi Liebi" in Lenzerheide ]LSX7CIJm0fM&feature=player_embedded[/yt]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PangerLenis (3. August 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (3. August 2011)

ist nen richtiger Ohrwurm!


----------



## RolfK (3. August 2011)

Jens, das ist absolut Sommerhitverdächtig  , zumindest unter MTB'lern......


----------



## DJ-FoFo (3. August 2011)

Ist das ned bei Singstar druff


----------



## OWL_Biker (3. August 2011)

juhu 6km tour geschafft. 
Einmal bis kurz vor Hünenburg und dann vorm Donner geflohen.

war wohl auch etwas blauäugig von mir um 19:30 bei tiefgrauem himmel loszufahren.
gegen regen hab ich ja eigentlich nichts, aber gewitter im wald muss nicht sein. :-/

Egal morgen, neuer Anlauf.


----------



## vogel23 (3. August 2011)

Ewig Ahhhhhh!

bei 1:28 min find ich super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wir müssen unbedingt zur Schwedenschanze



Gibt´s da mittlerweile nen Lift???


----------



## Sumsemann (4. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wir müssen unbedingt zur Schwedenschanze



Ich will mit


----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich will mit



Klar,aber das Fotoshooting bleibt den Französinnen vorbehalten


----------



## Sumsemann (4. August 2011)

Hey, kein Ding...

Kann ich auch verstehen. Sonst würde ja keiner die Französinnen auf dem Foto wahrnehmen


----------



## gooni11 (4. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hi,
> von mir auch noch schnell der Glückwunsch zum Spicy,
> Ich finde die Farbe klasse, und es ist auch nicht so mit Schriftzügen überladen wie die aktuellen Modelle
> Hoffentlich ist das Unterrohr widerstandsfähiger gegen Kaltverformung als bei deinem alten Fully
> ...



ich will auch mit


----------



## OWL_Biker (4. August 2011)

Brettert ihr schwedenschanze den kleinen weg rechts runter oder den grossen hauptweg?

Waldwichtel, anstatt wieder hochzukrachzeln kannst du so nen nebenweg nehmen, der hat fast keine steigung. Besser als liften 
Mach ich immer so weil schwedenschanze mMn nur auf dem hinweg also richtung halle interessant ist. 
Andersrum verreck ich bei der steigung.


----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich will auch mit



Aber nur wenn du denn Trail auch runter fährst, und da könnte es Kratzer geben,an Pedal und Rahmen


----------



## the_Shot (4. August 2011)

So Ihr Spötter,

@ Waldi... den Lippenstift nehm ich, passt hervorragend, ach ja das mit der Tour und Slaggi... da wollt der gute Mann es mal ein wenig gehn lassen, schwubs macht Ihm seine neue 203 Bremsscheibe nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Plums hats übern Lenker gemacht und der Reiter lag im Dreck

@ Slaggi, bin heut ne kleine Runde gefahrn und hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Ding so Blei schwer ist. In spätestens zwei Wochen hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und dreh wieder wie gewohnt Kreise um Dich

@ Sumse und Gooni, klar lasst uns ein paar Bilder schießen, schaun wir mal wer die Pussy auf dem Bild wird


----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> So Ihr Spötter,
> 
> @ Tour und Slaggi... da wollt der gute Mann es mal ein wenig gehn lassen, schwubs macht Ihm seine neue 203 Bremsscheibe nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Plums hats übern Lenker gemacht und der Reiter lag im Dreck:lol


das ganze war sozusagen in Zeitlupe,früh amTag,da ist man schon mal unausgeschlaffen 



the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Slaggi, bin heut ne kleine Runde gefahrn und hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Ding so Blei schwer ist. In spätestens zwei Wochen hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und dreh wieder wie gewohnt Kreise um



wir hängen es mal an die Waage,und wenn du das Gewicht weißt, dreh ich die Kreise um nen erschrockenen Shooti 


the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Sumse und Gooni, klar lasst uns ein paar Bilder schießen, schaun wir mal wer die Pussy auf dem Bild wird


 ich tippe auf den Beamten


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Waldwichtel, anstatt wieder hochzukrachzeln kannst du so nen nebenweg nehmen, der hat fast keine steigung. Besser als liften



Bin bisher immer die Straße zur Schwedenschanze hoch und dann nach dem Lokal rechts durch den Wald. Komme ja in der Regel immer über Hoberge-Uerentrup und querfeldein über Wiesen und Felder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (4. August 2011)

Sag mal Waldi, bist Du gestern ne Runde gefahrn und mir so gegen 19.30Uhr auf der Husumer Str. in Brake entgegen gekommen?


----------



## slang (4. August 2011)

So Kinders,

nachdem ihr ja wahrscheinlich alle nen erfüllten Tag mit Arbeit und zu erledigenden Aufgaben hattet, das ist ja das, was wir alle wollen. 



ich hatte nichts davon,nur gähnende und ziellose Freizeit 
Nachdem ich unter strahlendem Sonnenschein eine sinnlose Radtour über Hasenpatt ,Jöllenbeck etc hinter mich gebracht habe, saß ich orientierungslos bei mir rum. Was tun?

Da kam mir dir Idee!





als Ausgangsmaterial,
Plan war Ghetto-Tubeless





also angefangen, erstmal putzen





dann 24" Schlauch auifgezogen





dann die Schere angesetzt





und geputzt 





Reifen drauf,
ach Sumse, du solltest den Reifen wieder erkennen, rollen tut er gut, Grip find ich, ist beim NN besser, nur so am Rande 





befüllen mit Co2 ging komplett in die Hose





also ab zur Tanke





so siehts jetzt aus, mal abwarten,





Waldi, dahinter das ist deine alte Felge, so für den Notfall. 

So morgen früh mal schauen, ab mittag hab ich ja schon wieder so ein großes Zeitloch, niemand braucht mich mehr und ich hab einfach frei, schrecklich


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sag mal Waldi, bist Du gestern ne Runde gefahrn und mir so gegen 19.30Uhr auf der Husumer Str. in Brake entgegen gekommen?



Ne das kann nicht sein. Wenn dann hättest du mich aufgrund meiner Geschwindigkeit sicher nicht wahr genommen, wenn dann nur nen Luftzug.  Habe für gestern nen Alibi. ... hab das Netz nach ner CS3-Version von Photoshop und Illustrator für'n Mac durchsucht. Vergeblich!!!  (... falls da noch wer ne Sicherungskopie hat???)


----------



## the_Shot (5. August 2011)

Ghetto tubelss find ich gut, bin mal gespannt wies weiter geht


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenstand,
von den 4 Bar waren vielleicht noch 2 da. Nachgepumpt und geschüttelt, mal schauen.
Bin jetzt heut nacht auch nicht mehrmals in den Keller und hab gewendet und gedreht.


----------



## JENSeits (5. August 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Da habter mir im "Neue Teile"-Fred aber nen schönes Geschenk gemacht


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand: Da habter mir im "Neue Teile"-Fred aber nen schönes Geschenk gemacht



Was hängste auch solange bei den Fischköppen rum 
Abwesenheit wird halt geahndet 

Aber wenn du mir mal erklärst,wie ich einen Beitrag zitieren kann, und das dann in nem anderen Fred anbringen kann, werd ich mich dann bessern


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

Tagchen,
frag mich langsam ob ich hier der Alleinunterhalter bin

egal, letzte Woche gabs ja ne schöne Tour, Altenbeken mit Zug hin und per Rad zurück nach Bielefeld.
Ich denk grad darüber nach ob das nicht auch in die andere Richtung des Teutos geht.
Also per Zug nach,...keine Ahnung, Georgsmarienhütte, Bad Iburg, Lengerich? oder so. und dann schön zurück. 

Hat da einer Plan? Schon mal gemacht? Strecke sollte nicht über 70km kommen, die Hohe Egge kurz vor Halle habe ich zB noch böse in Erinnerung 

Und lohnt das überhaupt? Nicht das da der Hermann die ganze Zeit schön geteert daher kommt 

Hatte eben mal nach Zügen geschaut, aber nichts sinnvolles gefunden, die Seite der Bundesbahn ist echt ne Frechheit 

Weiß da einer was?

Käffchen und Kuchen sollte auch mitgeplant werden, notfalls in der Ravensburg 

ach ja, kurzer Zwischenstand beim Ghetto.Tubeless. 
immer noch leichter Luftverlust, wird aber weniger. Wenn Zeit ist gibts morgen ne Testfahrt


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. August 2011)

Hmm?!? In Lengerich soll es doch diese tolle Lagune geben! 
Die täte mich ja schon mal reizen, auch wenn das kein
Katzensprung ist. Hängt aber auch davon ab ob man da 
mit nem Zug hinkommt. War schon mal jemand dort? Auf
den Fotos im Netz sieht das da ja echt klasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm?!? In Lengerich soll es doch diese tolle Lagune geben!
> Die täte mich ja schon mal reizen, auch wenn das kein
> Katzensprung ist. Hängt aber auch davon ab ob man da
> mit nem Zug hinkommt. War schon mal jemand dort? Auf
> den Fotos im Netz sieht das da ja echt klasse aus.



Wär ich wohl evt auch dabei..... Und damit wir auch so richtig in Ruhe fahren können ohne heizen lass ich das hin mit dem Zug einfach weg und Reise mit dem MTB auch an. So hab ich mein Training und wir können gemütlich zurückrollen. Ok ?!
Mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wär ich wohl evt auch dabei..... Und damit wir auch so richtig in Ruhe fahren können ohne heizen lass ich das hin mit dem Zug einfach weg und Reise mit dem MTB auch an. So hab ich mein Training und wir können gemütlich zurückrollen. Ok ?!
> Mfg



Klingt gut! ... dann haste ja bestimmt am Ende um die 150km aufm Tacho.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. August 2011)

@Lars

Wann soll das Stattfinden?

evt begleite ich dich mit dem Zug...

hin und zurück ist mir mit dem MTB nämlich dann wohl doch zu viel


----------



## Sumsemann (6. August 2011)

...obwohl das sind "nur" 60km laut Google Maps.

Da könnt ich ja dann doch mit dem Angelo mit hin fahren 


Sagt mal wann???


----------



## slang (6. August 2011)

Jungs, nichts für ungut, aber vergesst es. 

Vielleicht lest ihr noch mal mein Posting dazu!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. August 2011)

Also wenn ich das richtig lese, dann hat das mit deinem Posting gar nix zu tun...

Der Waldi will mal nach Lengerich sich die Lagune ansehen und von dort aus zurück.
Der Angelo und ich fahren von hier schon mit dem Bike dahin und mit Lars zusammen wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig lese, dann hat das mit deinem Posting gar nix zu tun...
> 
> Der Waldi will mal nach Lengerich sich die Lagune ansehen und von dort aus zurück.
> Der Angelo und ich fahren von hier schon mit dem Bike dahin und mit Lars zusammen wieder zurück.



Ah ja, alles klar


----------



## Sumsemann (6. August 2011)

@Stefan

Hast du nicht auch Lust???

Wenn 120km Strasse zu viel sind, dann kannst ja mit Waldi mit dem Zug dahin...


----------



## slang (6. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Stefan
> 
> Hast du nicht auch Lust???
> 
> Wenn 120km Strasse zu viel sind, dann kannst ja mit Waldi mit dem Zug dahin...



Mattias, ich habe gefragt, ob da zu so einer Tour was sagen kann, ob sich das lohnt, hinter Borgholzhausen kenn ich den Teuto nicht wirklich. 

Ob dann daraus ne echte Tour wird, hinge von den Antworten ab, eure waren da nicht besonders brauchbar 

Und Lengerich ist übrigens nur schlecht per Regionalbahn erreichbar.
Oesede Kloster wäre da einfacher (kein Umsteigen) oder wenn mans ganz hart will bis Hörstel.

Und ich fahr nicht mit nem MTB, um dann auf Strassen rumzugurken


----------



## Sumsemann (6. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und ich fahr nicht mit nem MTB, um dann auf Strassen rumzugurken



LOL... Das habe ich auch immer gesagt bis mich Angelo ein paar mal zum Strasse fahren überredet hat.

Und was soll ich sagen...


Der Kondition tut hin und wieder dieses gleichmäßige Strassenkurbeln sehr, sehr gut


----------



## slang (6. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> LOL... Das habe ich auch immer gesagt bis mich Angelo ein paar mal zum Strasse fahren überredet hat.
> 
> Und was soll ich sagen...
> 
> ...



Ja, im Herbst und Winter vielleicht, momentan ist Wetter für schöne Touren


----------



## gooni11 (6. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Mattias,* ich habe gefragt, ob da zu so einer Tour was sagen kann, ob sich das lohnt, hinter Borgholzhausen kenn ich den Teuto nicht wirklich. *
> 
> Wir auch nicht....einfach machen!
> 
> ...



So.... jetzt beruhig dich wieder du Nase.....


----------



## gooni11 (6. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja, im Herbst und Winter vielleicht, momentan ist Wetter für schöne Touren



Stimmt .... das Wetter könnte in der Tat nicht besser sein .........zum schwimmen oder Paddelboot fahren.


----------



## slang (6. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn 120km Strasse zu viel sind, dann kannst ja mit Waldi mit dem Zug dahin...



Sie wars.. 

wenn nächste Woche halbwegs Wetter ist, werde ich die Strecke am Donnerstag mal testen. Ihr könnt ja alle immer nur am WE.

 Terminvorschlag dafür sag ich mal Fr. den 19.8 oder Sonntag den 21.8


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. August 2011)

Also es war auch nur nen Vorschlag in Bezug auf Stefan´s Post. Denn von derLagune in Lengerich hab ich schon einiges gehört (bei Youtube gibts´s ha auch Clips). Nur mit Angelo und Matthias zurück wäre echt zu hart für mich. Selbst wenn die schon 60km aufm Buckel haben, die 60 zurück machen die mich trotzdem platt.  ... aber wenn sich noch ein paar andere finden wie zum Beispiel Stefan und Sascha, dann würde ich mitkommen. Die haben jedenfalls nicht so das "Raser-Gen".  

Je größer die Gruppe umso besser. So kann man sich notfalls unterwegs noch in 2 Gruppen aufteilen. Ich könnte dann allerdings auch nur am Wochenende (SA oder SO), wobei ich nächstes Wochenende wieder in Thüringen bin.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. August 2011)

Ey Alter...

wenn ich schon gut 60km gekurbelt habe, dann würde sogar meine Frau mir davon fahren.

Und die hat nicht nur ne Pussy, die fährt auch wie eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. August 2011)

Nächstes WE kann ich auch nicht, man wird eh wegen Wetterlage etwas spontan entscheiden müssen, so würd ich es jedenfalls handhaben. 
Mal auf den Shooti warten, der kann ,glaub ich, momentan auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. August 2011)

Muß ja nicht zwingend in den nächsten paar Wochen passieren. Aber so im Spätsommer wäre das ne tolle Aktion. 

OK Matthias, da lasse ich mich mal überraschen, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## the_Shot (6. August 2011)

Nabend, so...mal fleißig mitgelesen......nach Lengerich inne Lagune und dann mit'm Rad zurück.

Wenn ich schon mal in Lengerich bin dann kann ich mir auch gleich von zwei Stammkunden den Hintern versohlen lassen. Gundsätzlich bin ich der Idee aber nicht abgeneigt, lediglich das Datum sollte so einigermaßen stehen, da ich längere Ausfahrten bei meiner Regierung beantragen muss


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon mal in Lengerich bin dann kann ich mir auch gleich von zwei Stammkunden den Hintern versohlen lassen.



Hmm??? Also ich überlege gerade ob du uns das jetzt genauer schildern solltest?!?  ... ich denke aber in welcher Branche du tätig bist, ist uns nun bekannt!  Naja, wenn die Kohle stimmt und es KundINNEN wären, könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen.


----------



## kris. (6. August 2011)

also ehrlich. Kaum bin ich mal nen paar tage nicht im land bricht hier das grosse gezicke aus. 
grüsse von den trollstigen! 
den ganzen tag berghoch und bergrunter...
Also wie zu hause, nur zu fuss und mit schönerer natur. Von den leuten ganz zu schweigen! 

bis die tage..!
Grüßle,
kris.


----------



## slang (6. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Muß ja nicht zwingend in den nächsten paar Wochen passieren. Aber so im Spätsommer wäre das ne tolle Aktion.



Nicht in den nächsten paar Wochen? Wann ist denn für dich Spätsommer?
Letztes Jahr hab ich Ende September ne Woche im Sauerland verbracht, und hab da genau eine Tour ohne Regen geschafft.  
Einmal hab ich auf dem Langenberg gestanden und konnte ungefähr 30m weit schauen
Und Lengerich ist eh Mist wegen Umsteigen, das nur so am Rande.

Mit spontan meine ich, mehrere Daten anpeilen, und dann je nach Wetter schnell entscheiden.


----------



## vogel23 (7. August 2011)

So! ich bin auch mal wieder hier!


Erstens: Ihr SÄCKE! ratet mal wer jetzt noch den montage-ständer von penny hat ( für bielefeld )


Zweitens:   Schedenschanze will ich mit und lagune auch, denke wenn ich sumse so sehe sollte ich das schaffen! 


bin ab dienstag abend auch wieder in der region, und würd mich freuen 
euch (möglichst viele wieder zu sehen  Shoti slang gooni sumse goozi? also huskyspeed und den ganzen rest) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und damit keiner böse ist :

und für zweitens:


----------



## gooni11 (7. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> So! ich bin auch mal wieder hier!
> 
> 
> Erstens: Ihr SÄCKE! ratet mal wer jetzt noch den montage-ständer von penny hat ( für bielefeld )
> ...


Kein Problem......DAS bekommen wir hin... ganz bestimmt.
Wobei..... ich war grad beim Sumsemann und nun brauch ich erstmal bissel Abstand und Ruhe..


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wobei..... ich war grad beim Sumsemann und nun brauch ich erstmal bissel Abstand und Ruhe..



Verständlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Kein Problem......DAS bekommen wir hin... ganz bestimmt.
> Wobei..... ich war grad beim Sumsemann und nun brauch ich erstmal bissel Abstand und Ruhe..



Na Toll!!!

Erst mein Bier wegsaufen und jetzt lästern


----------



## kris. (7. August 2011)

gooni musste sich halt erst mut antrinken und dann genug abstand zwischen euch bringen.


----------



## gooni11 (7. August 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> gooni musste sich halt erst mut antrinken und dann genug abstand zwischen euch bringen. :d


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und Lengerich ist übrigens nur schlecht per Regionalbahn erreichbar.



Wieso das? Dauert 1:23 h mit 1x Umsteigen in Osnabrück Hbf.

Hermannsweg in der Gegend ist 'ne Mischung aus Forstwegen mit 'n paar Trails. Irgendwo vor Bad Iburg gibts laut meiner groben Erinnerung wenige km Asphalt. Ist alles in Allem eine gute Strecke um Vorwärts zu kommen - fahrtechnisch gibts da aber wenig Spannendes. Region Hilter - Bad Iburg - Borgholzhausen ist aber anstrengend, weil die Gegend "reich an natürlichen Höhenmetern" ist und man dort schon einiges in den Beinen hat.


----------



## slang (7. August 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wieso das? Dauert 1:23 h mit 1x Umsteigen in Osnabrück Hbf.
> 
> Hermannsweg in der Gegend ist 'ne Mischung aus Forstwegen mit 'n paar Trails. Irgendwo vor Bad Iburg gibts laut meiner groben Erinnerung wenige km Asphalt. Ist alles in Allem eine gute Strecke um Vorwärts zu kommen - fahrtechnisch gibts da aber wenig Spannendes. Region Hilter - Bad Iburg - Borgholzhausen ist aber anstrengend, weil die Gegend "reich an natürlichen Höhenmetern" ist und man dort schon einiges in den Beinen hat.



Na endlich mal was zum Thema, danke. Die Verbindung habe ich mittlerweile auch gesehen. stimmt schon, kann man auch überlegen.


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Ist von euch jemand am Hausbesuch bei Nicolai interessiert?
Ich werde Samstag dahin fahren! Um 8Uhr geht's in Alswede los. Ich könnte auch über Herford fahren und jmd'en mitnehmen.


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ist von euch jemand am Hausbesuch bei Nicolai interessiert?
> Ich werde Samstag dahin fahren! Um 8Uhr geht's in Alswede los. Ich könnte auch über Herford fahren und jmd'en mitnehmen.
> ...



Hätte ich wohl, aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Na endlich mal was zum Thema, danke. Die Verbindung habe ich mittlerweile auch gesehen. stimmt schon, kann man auch überlegen.



Knuffig ist die bayerische Berghütte "Malepartus" in Lienen direkt am Hermannsweg. Unbedingt für eine Pause mit einplanen. Aber besser Samstag fahren, SOnntags oft überfüllt.


----------



## RolfK (8. August 2011)

Unter euch sind doch einige Nightrider. Hat jemand vielleicht die MS MJ-816 in Betrieb und kann dazu was sagen, ob taugt oder nicht? Hab das bis jetzt günstigste Angebot in der Bucht gefunden, und schon mit dem neuen LCD-Akku.


----------



## slang (8. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Unter euch sind doch einige Nightrider. Hat jemand vielleicht die MS MJ-816 in Betrieb und kann dazu was sagen, ob taugt oder nicht? Hab das bis jetzt günstigste Angebot in der Bucht gefunden, und schon mit dem neuen LCD-Akku.



Gibts im Electronic-Forum nen längeren Thread zu. Hab da irgendwann nicht mehr weiter gelesen, weil ich dann die Standardfunzel gekauft habe. So grobes Fazit war meine ich, Halterung dafür etwas schwach, die Dinger vibrieren recht stark, und man kann die Lichtkegel nicht einzel im Winkel justieren.


----------



## RolfK (8. August 2011)

Ja die Befestigung mit diesen Gummiringen stößt mir auch etwas auf. Bei Bikelight gibt es eine bessere Halterung bei einer anderen Lampe, diese scheint aber auch so in der Art wie die MS zu sein. Die Halterung die da bei ist, habe ich auch an einem Case fürs Handy und die hält fantastisch, kein verdrehen oder wackeln selbst bei kleinen Sprüngen.


----------



## slang (9. August 2011)

Bitte schön:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489814&highlight=MJ-816


----------



## RolfK (9. August 2011)

Danke Stefan, gestern abend hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft, nachzuschauen. Die 816 wird es wohl werden, nachdem was ich da so lesen konnte.


----------



## kris. (11. August 2011)

mönsch, ist ja nix los hier? noch mehr im urlaub ausser mir?

gruesse aus schweden!


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> mönsch, ist ja nix los hier? noch mehr im urlaub ausser mir?
> 
> gruesse aus schweden!



Grüße zurück, Yeti!  ... hängt sicherlich mit der Urlaubszeit und dem schlechten Wetter zusammen, das es hier momentan ruhiger ist.


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

Nö ich bin nicht im Urlaub, aber ich hab Momentan nicht viel Zeit fürn Stammtisch! 

Zudem sollten die Anderen das Thema vorgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

Shoti....
alles heile wieder bis nach Haus gekriegt?


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

Sooo Leute ... habt ihr den Worldcup in La Bresse geschaut?
Wenn nicht, dann hab ich hier was für euch!


----------



## criscross (11. August 2011)

wo ?


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

kommt noch ... ich will erst Antworten hören!


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2011)

NEIN, haben wir nicht gesehen und JA, wollen wir unbedingt sehen!!!


----------



## slang (11. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> NEIN, haben wir nicht gesehen und JA, wollen wir unbedingt sehen!!!



dito

mach hine, sonst spammen wir hier alles voll


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

gebt es euch in HD + Vollbild + etwas lauterer Anlage!



schaut euch den nächsten Worldcup ruhig mal an!


----------



## slang (11. August 2011)




----------



## DJ-FoFo (11. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


>



Dem kann man sich nur anschließen! 
Brutales Tempo teilweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (13. August 2011)

An alle Kurzentschlossenen!!!

In Harsewinkel ist heut große Schlagerparty!!!

Ab 18h gehts los.
Heumathof, Prozessionsweg 2

Ich bin schon da...

...und werd mir mal richtig einen umhängen!!!

Wer Lust hat soll doch noch schnell rum kommen!!!


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. August 2011)

Zu wenig Leute da oder was ?


----------



## RolfK (13. August 2011)

Schlagerparty , das hält man doch ohne  nicht aus


----------



## stoppelhopper (13. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Zu wenig Leute da oder was ?



Stand doch da: Harsewinkel


----------



## Sumsemann (13. August 2011)

nix da wenig Leute...

Viele geile Mädels und vor allem vie lecker Bier...


----------



## JENSeits (13. August 2011)

Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (14. August 2011)

Jemand lust dem wetter zu trotzen?

wollte heute nachmittag ne regenrunde fahren, so ne stunde viel straße oder waldautobahn. so richtig nass werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gooni11 (14. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Jemand lust dem wetter zu trotzen?
> 
> wollte heute nachmittag ne regenrunde fahren, so ne stunde viel straße oder waldautobahn. so richtig nass werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :kotz: nääääääää........ mir gehts schon so beschissen genug.
Ich bin echt soweit das ich langsam Depressionen bekomme....keine Lust zu nix...mir ist kalt und warm... alles auf einmal.... meine Laune ist auch im Keller....
*DRECKSSOMMER in DEUTSCHLAND!!!*


----------



## Domme02 (14. August 2011)

ja so langsam reichts echt! kein Bock mehr voll verschlammt und total kalt vom Training zu kommen. 
Naja was solls. Schutzbleche dran und los....apropo Schutzbleche! Schaut mal im Marktplatz vorbei


----------



## vogel23 (14. August 2011)

So, war das schön!

@ gooni: so gings mir bis eben auch, aber dann hab ich den schweinehund überwunden, mich mal so richtig schön durch den match gequält und ne runde gedreht. und jetzt wo ich wieder sauber bin hab ich richtig gute laune und fühl mich wieder fit!

nur das bike und die klamotten muss ich die tage noch sauber machen!


----------



## tangoba62 (14. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> :kotz: nääääääää........ mir gehts schon so beschissen genug.
> Ich bin echt soweit das ich langsam Depressionen bekomme....keine Lust zu nix...mir ist kalt und warm... alles auf einmal.... meine Laune ist auch im Keller....
> *DRECKSSOMMER in DEUTSCHLAND!!!*




Gestern 63 km durch den Schlamm beim Marathon in Nordenau.
Was solls, hat später sogar Spaß gemacht


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2011)




----------



## PowerJoe (16. August 2011)

Hey Leute, 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich habe da mal ein Frage, die sich auf die Region um Bielefeld bezieht.

Folgende Situation: 
Ich würde meine Freundin gerne mal mit nehmen auf eine Mountainbike-Tour - Ihr einfach mal zeigen wie das ist. 

Hat einer von euch eine Idee, wie man möglichst günstig möglichst gut ein Leihrad für so etwas für ein Wochenende oder so ausleihen kann?

In den Bikepark zu gehen hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich halte es nicht für so sinnvoll den weiten Weg zurückzulegen und so viel zu investieren, um dann nicht mehr als ein paar Waldautobahnen zu fahren, die es hier auch gibt, wo man sich auskennt.

Es soll so eine Art Schnupper-Tour sein, nur um mal ganz unverbindlich einen Einblick in diese Sportart zu bekommen. Keine heftigen Uphills oder Downhills, sondern ein paar Fahrgrundlagen vermitteln und im Wald fahren.

Wenn jemand Anregungen und Ideen hat, oder ein ähnliches Problem hatte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße Johannes


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Moin Johannes,

ich denke das gehört vorerst ganz gut in den Stammtisch rein!
Vielleicht hat ja ein Biker aus Bielefeld ein älteres MTB bei sich stehen?!

Sonst ist vielleicht ein Händler ganz nett und hat noch etwas älteres im Laden stehen?!


----------



## slang (16. August 2011)

Die Radkuriere am Bahnhof verleihen Räder, weiß aber nichtum deren Zustand Bescheid.Früher wren das eher Gurken.
Kleiner Tipp. letztes Jahr hat ein Laden an der Arthur-Ladebeck-Strasse. immer Focus Testbikes gehabt. Ne Bekannte hatte sich für nen WE da nen Fully geliehen, natürlich mit Kaufinteresse


----------



## criscross (16. August 2011)

gibt es immer noch bei Radwelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian69 (16. August 2011)

macht jeder Bike-Shop, meißt gegen eine (kleine) Gebühr


----------



## slang (16. August 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> gibt es immer noch bei Radwelt.



psst, falls einer mitliest


----------



## slang (16. August 2011)

Adrian69 schrieb:


> macht jeder Bike-Shop, meißt gegen eine (kleine) Gebühr



Und das halte ich für ein Gerücht!

Es  geht um längere Touren, nicht Probefahren auf dem Firmenparkplatz


----------



## Xeleux (16. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ist von euch jemand am Hausbesuch bei Nicolai interessiert?
> Ich werde Samstag dahin fahren! Um 8Uhr geht's in Alswede los. Ich könnte auch über Herford fahren und jmd'en mitnehmen.
> ...



wie war es eigentlich bei nicolai ... hast ja noch gar nichts berichtet?!
hast du eigentlich vor ort irgendetwas von einer zusammenarbeit von nicolai & pinion gesehen/gehört?


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. August 2011)

Ich denke mal es sollte eigentlich jeder gute, echte Bike-Shop machen.

Wundert mich schon fast dass Radwelt das macht, bei BOC und Konsorten würde ich es noch weniger erwarten.

Blöte machte es meines Wissens nach auch. Ist ja ein "guter Bike-Shop" und noch dazu noch ein etwas größerer, der es sich erlauben kann wenn er ein paar gebrauchte Testbikes nach der Saison stehen hat und für weniger Kohle verhökern muss.
Den kleineren Shops tut es da wahrscheinlich schon mehr weh und ich fände es daher unfair, wenn man in einen kleinen Bike Shop geht um sich ein Bike beispielsweise für den Kumpel ausleiht der mal mit will, aber sowieso kein Interesse an einem Bike hat.


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. August 2011)

@xeleux:
besser wir sagen nichts dazu


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Nein da haben wir nichts von aufschnappen können.
Also ich war doch sehr enttäuscht. Ich hatte mir mehr von den Rahmen an sich erwartet. Klar die Verarbeitung passt - stabil sind sie auch und funktionieren tuhen sie auch aber manche Detaillösungen waren zum dahinbrechen. (Kloschüssel, nicht Materialfehler)

Testbikes standen auch schon in Wibe beim Dirtmasters, exakt die selben. Es war kein einziges Modell in XL vorhanden. Die Aufbauten waren teilweise schon merkwürdig für meine Geschmack.
Stimmig waren nur die Räder der Teamfahrer und der Anna.

Zum Betrieb an sich können andere etwas sagen, wenn sie mögen ...  bzw wollen es hier nicht, wie edit es gerade sieht.


Alles ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Xeleux (16. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> @xeleux:
> besser wir sagen nichts dazu



ups ... wollt doch keine wunden aufreißen


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. August 2011)

Da gibts keine Wunden 

Nur kann ich jetzt den ganzen Hype erst recht nicht mehr verstehen,
klar sind die Bikes stabil und haltbar.
Aber mehr hat mich nicht überzeugt und für mich reicht das eben nicht bei dem Preis, ganz einfach.

Wenn ich dann noch in machen Threads lese "Metallverarbeitender Betrieb Nr.1 in Deutschland".... na sicher !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. August 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es sollte eigentlich jeder gute, echte Bike-Shop machen..


Das denkst du, du solltest aber auch bedenken, dass wir uns hier in Ostwestfalen-Lippe befinden und nicht in Oberbayern. Hier kommen nicht täglich mehrere Leute in einen Radladen mit dem Ziel sich ein 2 oder 3k MTB zu kaufen.



OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Wundert mich schon fast dass Radwelt das macht, bei BOC und Konsorten würde ich es noch weniger erwarten.



Warum diskreditierst du hier einzelne Läden?
So nach dem Schema, groß  ist sch...,klein ist fein,oder wie?
Solange ein Hersteller so Geschichten wie Testbikes nicht unterstützt ist das für kaum einen Laden machbar. Mit einem Testbike wäre es ja nicht getan, gibt ja mehrere Diziplinen; AM, FR, CC etc. Dazu noch diverse Rahmenhöhen. Oder willst du dem Kunden dann sagen,sorry sie sind zu klein, unser Testbike ist Größe M?
Und am Ende der Saison kann der Händler dann zusehen,dass er die abgerockten Kisten für etwas unter dem EK noch irgendwie los wird.(zähneknirschend, weil er sonst vieleicht ein Neubike ganz regulär hätte verkaufen können)



OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Blöte machte es meines Wissens nach auch. Ist ja ein "guter Bike-Shop" und noch dazu noch ein etwas größerer, der es sich erlauben kann wenn er ein paar gebrauchte Testbikes nach der Saison stehen hat und für weniger Kohle verhökern musst.



Aha, es gibt Licht in dieser dunklen Ecke Deutschlands, "deines Wissens" nach gibt es da einen Händler, der "gut" ist. 
Und die vorher namentlich genannten sind also schlecht?

Sorry, meine Meinung, musste raus


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das denkst du, du solltest aber auch bedenken, dass wir uns hier in Ostwestfalen-Lippe befinden und nicht in Oberbayern. Hier kommen nicht täglich mehrere Leute in einen Radladen mit dem Ziel sich ein 2 oder 3k MTB zu kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toll, stefan, hauptsache erstmal schön aus dem zusammenhang auf einzelheiten rumreiten. 

zum ersten zitat:
meinst du also die paar kleinen bike shops in bielefeld, die wirklich auf bikes spezialisiert sind leben vom verkauf von 600 euro rädern?!?

Mein Ausgangszitat hat aber außerdem unten ganz klar direkt einschränkungen erhalten, von daher mMn nicht korrekt darauf rumzureiten. ;-)

Diese Einschränkung kommt im 3. Teil/Zitat. Ich meine halt das beispielsweise Blöte, so glaube ich, das Glück hat ein Misch zwischen "gutem, kleinem Bikeshop" und großem Laden zu sein, so dass er sich Testbikes leisten kann. Noch ne ganze Nummer größer wäre da zum Beispiel Hibike, die ne ganze Armada von Testbikes haben.
Den nächsten Satz hast du anscheinend schnell überlesen, denn da gebe ich zu dass es für die kleinen Läden wohl schon sehr schwer sein müsste mit den Testbikes. 
Ich denke aber, dass es auch da auf den Kunden ankommt und der Verkäufer Feingefühl braucht. Und unsereins sollte halt fair sein und sich keine Bikes zur Spazierfahrt mit Freunden leihen. So war/ist es gemeint.

Zum 2. Zitat:
Die beschriebenen Läden sind Beispiele mit denen ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Im Laden X hatte ich ernsthaftes Interesse an einem Cube Stereo (vor etwa 1,5 Jahren) und man konnte mir keinen Unterschied zwischen der Fox Gabel und der Revelation erklären. Es hat aber auch eine viertelstunde gedauert bis der Herr auf die Idee kam, jemanden mit Fachkenntnissen aus der Werkstatt zu holen. Mmn völlig daneben es einfach zu probieren bei 2k+ Rädern, wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat.

Im anderem Laden Y finde ich die Preise von Ersatzteilen usw. zum Teil eine bodenlose Frechheit und habe unterirdische Erfahrungen in der Werkstatt gemacht.

Dass solche Sachen heutzutage im Netz offen und mit Namen angesprochen werden gehört zum Internetzeitalter und jeder Restaurantbesitzer oder Hotelmanager kann ein Lied davon singen.
Wenn ein Laden eine Werkstatt super arbeitet sollte sie nichts zu befürchten haben. So ist es eben OFT, aber nicht immer, bei den kleinen Bikeshops. Die von mir angesprochenen Läden leben garantiert nicht von hochpreisigen Sportfahrrädern, so dass ich es auch gar nicht verwerflich finde, wenn sie sich auf andere Dinge konzentrieren. Damit machen sie eben eventuell mehr Kohle, aber müssen auch damit leben, dass viele die nicht auf Massenabfertigung stehen, anderswo kaufen. 
Jeder so wie er mag...

Aber nett, dass du dich so um einzelne Läden sorgst.
Wo hast du früher noch gleich gearbeitet?


----------



## stoppelhopper (16. August 2011)

PowerJoe schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hat einer von euch eine Idee, wie man möglichst günstig möglichst gut ein Leihrad für so etwas für ein Wochenende oder so ausleihen kann?
> 
> Viele Grüße Johannes




Edit: Antwort verschoben, woanders besser aufgehoben.


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2011)

habt euch doch alle wieder lieb 





Wo ist eigentlich Kris wenn man extra für ihn etwas postet?



JENSeits schrieb:


>


----------



## RolfK (17. August 2011)

Ist der nich noch in Urlaub


----------



## slang (17. August 2011)

Jens, halt die Klappe, immer nur kuscheln ist auch langweilig 
(und es artet schon nicht aus, keine Angst)

Der Yeti ist doch irgenwo in Schweden, Elche reiten oder so.

Ich wollte hier gar nicht so ne Welle lostreten, aber wenn PowerJoe seine Freundin auf den Geschmack bringen will, find ichs durchaus legitim sich so ein Testbike auszuleihen.
Vielleicht will sie danach  ja auch ernsthaft ein Bike haben.

Fabian,
zwischen 600 und 2000 besteht aber noch ne ganz schöne Spanne, da siedeln sich die meisten Händler wahrscheinlich an.

Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht, wenn Läden hier namentlich genannt werden, okay läßt sich wohl im Netz-Zeitalter nicht mehr vermeiden. 
Problem dabei ist, dass da jeder irgenwas erzählen kann, obs stimmt oder nicht, und ob derjenige überhaupt weiß wovon er redet( nicht persönlich nehmen) bleibt dabei erstmal außen vor. Wir beide hatten doch vor kurzen ne kleine Diskussion über einen Laden, und ich hatte da ganz bewußt den Weg der PM gewählt.

Was mich geärgert hat, und diese Diskussion ist hier auch nicht so neu, ist dass ein Laden ab ner bestimmten Größe scheinbar nur schlecht ist(Zitat:BOC und Konsorten)
Ich lunger in allen möglichen Radläden in Bi rum, und bei den größeren weiß ich mittlerweile an wenn ich mich wenden muß, um vernünftig beraten zu werden 
Und glaub mir, ein bis zwei Leute gibts minimun in jedem, sonst hätten die nicht die Größe.

Wie Blöte das mit Testrädern macht, weiß ich offen gestanden nicht, welche Marken es da zur Verfügung gibt etc.
wenn ich mich da im Laden so umschaue, sehe ich aber in der Mehrzahl Räder zwischen 0,6 und 1k, ist das dann nicht auch nen "Massenware-Händler"?

Ich bleibe aber bei der Meinung, dass sich hierzulande kein Geschäft auf eigene Kosten Testräder hinstellen kann. Dafür ist der Durchsatz, Umsatz oder wie auch immer viel zu gering. 
Die Firma Focus bietet den Händlern da scheinbar ein Modell an, und das nutzt die Radwelt. Die genaueren Konditionen weiß ich auch nicht. 
So Thema für mich geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (17. August 2011)

Darf ich auch mal...... 

Wer braucht Testräder? Einfach Specialized s-works kaufen und gut! Das funktioniert dann schon...

Jetzt aber schnell weg.


----------



## RolfK (17. August 2011)

Dann kommen wir zum nÃ¤chsten von Stefan gewÃ¼nschten Thema  - einem kleinen Ãberblick Ã¼ber die MagicShine MJ816 Bikelampe.

Sie liegt in einem Preisbereich, was wohl die meisten als Maximum fÃ¼r eine Lampe ausgeben wÃ¼rden. Im Netz hab ich Preise von 100-130.-â¬ gefunden, ich selbst hab sie fÃ¼r 104.-â¬ in der Bucht bei einem deutschem HÃ¤ndler gekauft. Bei den einschlÃ¤gigen Versender im Ausland ist sie nicht nur teurer, auch im Garantiefall ist es so angenehmer.

Verarbeitung:
Das GehÃ¤use ist komplett aus Alu, macht einen stabilen Eindruck. Die MÃ¤useohren fÃ¼r die kleinen Lampen und das GehÃ¤use der mittleren GroÃen ist aus einem StÃ¼ck, die kleinen sind reingesteckt und verschraubt. Nur die FÃ¼Ãe zur Spanngurtbefestigung sind aus Kunststoff. Der Akku ist in meinem Fall schon der Neue mit LCD-Anzeige, das GehÃ¤use besteht aus durchsichtigem Kunststoff, welches aber mittels Schrauben zu Ã¶ffnen ist. Wenn also mal die Akkus die Segel streichen, kann man die wenigstens austauschen. Auch die Verkabelung samt Steckverbinder macht einen guten Eindruck. Befestigt wird der Akku per Klettband am Rahmen, ich habe mir aber eine VerlÃ¤ngerung von 1m mitbestellt, um ihn im Rucksack zu transportieren.

Funktion:
Der Taster leuchtet in vier verschiedenen Farben, je nach Ladezustand des Akku. Scheint mir im Dunkeln aber etwas hell zu sein, wird sich aber in der Praxis zeigen. Was wie zu schalten und dimmen geht, zeigt das Video:



Falls noch Fragen sind, immer raus damit. Zum SchluÃ nochmal ein Foto:






Wenn der Lampenhalter von Hope hier und verbaut ist, kann ich ja nochmal ein Foto einstellen falls gewÃ¼nscht.


----------



## Adrian69 (17. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und das halte ich für ein Gerücht!
> 
> Es  geht um längere Touren, nicht Probefahren auf dem Firmenparkplatz



ich sprach vom bike-shop und nicht karstadt hinterhof   (wobei nichts gegen die jungs hier, die sind echt nett)
z.b. sattelfest meinertwegen auch BOC usw.
ich denke, dass jeder eigene erfahrungen hat, also hilft nur eins, anklopfen und freundlich fragen 
wichtig finde ich, dass man schon fair bleiben sollte, damit uns die läden und lädchen erhalten bleiben


----------



## slang (17. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mal......



Ein klares und deutliches  NEIN 

Rolf, danke,
nur kann man bei deinem Video nicht wirklich die Stufen erkennen, ich jedenfalls nicht 
Vielleicht nochmal kurz in Worten


----------



## PowerJoe (17. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!
So eine heftige Diskussion wollte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt lostreten, aber ich find es gut, dass hier so auf meinen Post eingegangen wird.

Ich kann natürlich nachvollziehen, dass Testräder ein Verlust für einen Händler darstellen, aber gerade Testräder sind ja auch eine Stärke des Händlers gegenüber dem Versand.

Wenn man die Meinung vertritt, dass man so ein Testrad nicht zur allgemeinen Interessenfindung nutzen sollte, ist es meiner Meinung nach echt schwer Eindrücke über den Mountainbike-Sport zu bekommen.
Bei mir selber war der Einstieg in den Sport auch etwas hakelig und ich hätte viel Geld sparen können, wenn ich vernünftige hätte Räder testen dürfen.

Wenn man nun garkeine Ahnung hat, ob der Sport einem liegt oder nicht, es aber zumindest mal testen möchte, dann wird man sich sicherlich kein Specialized S-Works kaufen 

Grüße Johannes


----------



## RolfK (17. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ein klares und deutliches  NEIN



 Immer diese Speci-Biker - fallen allen und jedem ins Wort 




slang schrieb:


> Rolf, danke,
> nur kann man bei deinem Video nicht wirklich die Stufen erkennen, ich jedenfalls nicht
> Vielleicht nochmal kurz in Worten



Brille - Fiel...... 

na im Ernst - konnt die Funzel nicht weiter eindrehen, weil sonst die Linse der Handy-Kamera kapizuliert hätte.
Erstmal gibt es drei On-Schaltstufen:
1mal drücken - die beiden äußeren leuchten
2mal drücken - die innere leuchtet
3mal drücken - alle drei brennen
4mal drücken - alle aus
In jeder Schaltstufe kann durch gedrückt halten des Knopfes gedimmt werden, stufenlos. Das gedimmte bleibt auch nach dem nächsten wiedereinschalten erhalten.


----------



## slang (17. August 2011)

Klingt erstmal nicht schlecht, danke.
Nächste Aufgabe, Nightride Bilder


----------



## RolfK (17. August 2011)

Kommt. Wenn die Lenkerhalterung da und umgebaut ist, werd ich mich mal ins Unterholz schlagen


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2011)

Dann aber bitte mit den Normungen hier ausm Forum


----------



## slang (17. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte mit den Normungen hier ausm Forum



Wo findet man die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (17. August 2011)

Hier sind die Vorgaben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4144233&postcount=97


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2011)

Danke dann musste ich nicht suchen! War aber gerade schon dabei^^
ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob siam die nicht noch angepasst hat vor einem Jahr


----------



## RolfK (17. August 2011)

Bei euch piept's wohl 

Ein Handyfoto muss reichen, mehr hab ich nicht. Oder jemand mit einer vernünftigen Kamera bietet seine Unterstützung an


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2011)

Die sagen leider nur sehr sehr wenig über den Leuchtkegel und andere Faktoren/Merkmale aus


----------



## slang (17. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Bei euch piept's wohl
> 
> Ein Handyfoto muss reichen, mehr hab ich nicht. Oder jemand mit einer vernünftigen Kamera bietet seine Unterstützung an



Mach Bilder!!!!
Waldi.... Waaaaaaaahldie
Du  musst zu Rolf,Fotos machen!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Bei euch piept's wohl
> 
> Ein Handyfoto muss reichen, mehr hab ich nicht. Oder jemand mit einer vernünftigen Kamera bietet seine Unterstützung an



Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Rolf ... das können wir jawohl erwarten. Nach dem Video benötigen wir jetzt 
auch das passende Bild.

Nur eben schnell einen Radständer, das Stativ, ein paar Zollstöcke oder Klackbänder, Maßband, Winkelmesser, Digicam UND (nicht vergessen) die Lampe einpacken. Vorher am Tag schnell noch den geraden Schotterweg mit den hängenden Ästen gesucht und hingefahren.

Das ist jawohl nicht zu viel verlangt... 

Ach ... und denk BITTE an die richtige Blende, die Belichtungsdauer, die richtige ISO-Einstellung und den automatischen Weißabgleich. MANN  streng Dich doch mal an....

chucki_bo

By the way : Mach auch noch so ein Spackofoto mit dir knieend vor dem Zollstock. Guck möglichst dämlich und zeig auf das erste Klackband... 

Ich schmeiß mich weg....


----------



## poekelz (18. August 2011)

SOO GEIL !!!


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2011)

Ich finde das gar nicht so lächerlich.
Habt ihr euch mal die Selbstbauthreads angeschaut was die da zusammenbauen? 
Da machen genormte Einstellungen schon Sinn! 

Das wäre super Rolf, wenn du die Einstellungen übernehmen könntest


----------



## RolfK (18. August 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Rolf ... das können wir jawohl erwarten. Nach dem Video benötigen wir jetzt
> auch das passende Bild.
> ...




Jörg, du machst mir Angst 
Hattest du was geraucht oder getrunken, was irgendwie gepanscht war? Wenn ja, dann will ich auch was davon und dann mach ich das genauso, wie du es gesagt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (18. August 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ach ... und denk BITTE an die richtige Blende, die Belichtungsdauer, die richtige ISO-Einstellung und den automatischen Weißabgleich. MANN  streng Dich doch mal an....



Dem schließe ich mich an, Rolf!!! 

... als kleine Hilfestellung:

*ISO-Einstellung:* je höher desto besser wird das Bild belichtet, allerdings auch mehr rauschen, einfach austesten! 
*Blende:* je größer die Blende (= kleiner der Blendenwert) desto bessere Belichtung aber auch weniger Tiefenschärfe
*Belichtungszeit:* längere Belichtungszeit = bessere Belichtung, während der Fahrt sollte allerdings ne kurze Belichtungszeit gewählt werden, daher lieber stehen bleiben beim fotografieren
*Weißabgleich:* die Automatik sollte genügen

... Voraussetzug ist natürlich das deine Cam die o.a. Einstellungen unterstützt! 

Und wichtig: BLITZ AUSSTELLEN !!! 

.. achja, mich würde noch interessieren in wie weit sich die Funzel zum Morsen eignet! Wenn man mal alleine im Wald ist, sein Handy vergessen hat und dringend Hilfe benötigt! Vielleicht kannst noch nen Video drehen und in allen Stufen "SOS" morsen. DANKE!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich finde das gar nicht so lächerlich.
> Habt ihr euch mal die Selbstbauthreads angeschaut was die da zusammenbauen?
> Da machen genormte Einstellungen schon Sinn!
> 
> Das wäre super Rolf, wenn du die Einstellungen übernehmen könntest



Lächerlich ... ich hab die ganze Zeit nach dem passenden Wort gesucht. 
Danke Jens.

Das ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Wie viel Zeit muss man haben, um so einen Vollblödsinn zu organisieren - für EIN Foto?? Und dann noch eine seitenlange Arbeitsanweisung zu schreiben... 

Mir schnürt es gerade den Hals zu, weil ich mir vorstelle, wie es sein muss, wenn man für eine Lampe einen solchen Versuchaufbau, irgendwo in the middle of fu**ing nowhere mitschleppt.

Rolf, bitte mach so ein Foto!!

chucki_bo, der jetzt erstmal nen Kaffee braucht...


P.S. : Denk bitte daran, dass das Foto bei Vollmond und wolkenlosem Himmel *NICHT* genormt als offizieller Leuchtvergleich vom Orga und Vergleichskommitee abgenommen werden kann.


----------



## RolfK (18. August 2011)

Au backe ne   Ich muss hier weg 

Fahr ersma 1 Woche in die Berge zur Erholung . Das hält ja keine Sau aus hier mit euch


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2011)

Chucky, es geht darum, das viele den Lampenbau hier im Forum als Hobby betreiben.
Deine Touren sind ihre Lampenvergleichfotos, you know? 

Und damit jeder sehen kann wer den längsten hat, werden solche Bilder geschossen. Solche Vorgaben müssen sein, weil man sonst keinerlei Vergelichsmöglichkeit hat!


Das hat schon so seine Berechtigung!


----------



## vogel23 (18. August 2011)

um noch mal auf den kern dieser veranstaltung zu kommen:

heute ist super wetter!!!!!!!!!! hat iwer lust mit mir zu fahren, heute abend gegen 18 uhr vielleicht? hermann hätte ich mal wieder lust drauf!


----------



## poekelz (18. August 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> P.S. : Denk bitte daran, dass das Foto bei Vollmond und wolkenlosem Himmel *NICHT* genormt als offizieller Leuchtvergleich vom Orga und Vergleichskommitee abgenommen werden kann.



Zumindest das sollte kein Problem darstellen, wir haben aktuell abnehmenden Mond: http://www.computus.de/mondphase/mondphase.htm
In gut 3 Tagen ist´s nur noch ne Sichel, dann ist es dunkel wie im Bärenarsch!

Und Jens - wir brauchen unbedingt nen Lampenthread!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (18. August 2011)

ich will gleich los, will immer noch keiner mit?


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2011)

Neee Frank - dat lohnt net und im Forum gibts ja schon genug dafür!


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2011)

Leute in Lübbecke geht was!  



> *TERRA.trail 5: Burgen, Bier und beinharte Berge*
> 
> unterwegs im Mühlenkreis Minden-Lübbecke
> 
> ...



http://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?terratrail-5-burgen-bier-und-beinharte-berge



Wer ist dabei?


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2011)

mangels Kamera (Handy lädt auf) als Weitwinkel ohne Fokus:


----------



## Domme02 (18. August 2011)

bestimmt eine ultra geile Trailtour.....


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2011)

Ich bin ja noch am überlegen - ich glaube ich fahr mit!


----------



## RolfK (18. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Und damit jeder sehen kann wer den längsten hat, werden solche Bilder geschossen.




Ich hätte ja echt gedacht, das hier bei dem Satz noch was nachkommt


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2011)

Ich auch, deswegen habe ich es ja so formuliert


----------



## freetourer (19. August 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Lächerlich ... ich hab die ganze Zeit nach dem passenden Wort gesucht.
> Danke Jens.
> 
> Das ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Wie viel Zeit muss man haben, um so einen Vollblödsinn zu organisieren - für EIN Foto?? Und dann noch eine seitenlange Arbeitsanweisung zu schreiben...
> ...



... da bringt aber einer verständnis für anderer leute hobby mit.  - meinen respekt.

und bevor du jetzt weiter rumpöbelst - nein, ich gehöre selber nicht zu diesen selbstbauern, finde aber deren (teilweise echt immensen) pioniergeist bewundernswert.


----------



## poekelz (19. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> mangels Kamera (Handy lädt auf) als Weitwinkel ohne Fokus:



Auf der HP steht, dass die den Terratrail Nr. 5 fahren:

http://www.naturpark-terravita.de/index.php?trail-5

Lübbecke, Pr. Oldendorf , Schnathorst.

Dann könnte es am Sonntag ja voll werden im Wald....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2011)

Wollen wir da nicht alle mal mitfahren und mit Spaß das Bild der richtigen MTB'ler verbessern?


----------



## poekelz (19. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wollen wir da nicht alle mal mitfahren und mit Spaß das Bild der richtigen MTB'ler verbessern?



http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...isch-oldendorf-luebbecke/5603401372832754067/

Wenn die das Teil tats. im Uhrzeigersinn fahren - immerhin 937hm übrigens - dann ist das völlig spaßbefreit, alle tollen Bergabstrecken keulen die hoch. Und bei den angekündigten feuchten 29° am Sonntag eine Flachetappe durch den Lübbecker Sumpf zu fahren ist auch nicht so wirklich meine Welt.

Ich will nachher noch ins Freibad und nicht mit Tempo 15 eine 4 Stundentour erleben.


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2011)

Ja ich seh schon die Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen


----------



## Rischer (19. August 2011)

womit?






mit Recht!


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2011)

:d


----------



## JENSeits (19. August 2011)

Ruhe! 

In den letzten Tagen hatte es sich gebessert!


----------



## slang (19. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ruhe!
> 
> In den letzten Tagen hatte es sich gebessert!



Wie? Haste Goonie als Trainer angeheuert? 


Und nochmal kurz zu Beleuchtungsbildern, auch wenn Rolf sich eh schon schnell verpi..t hat 

Wie die Standard DX leuchtet weiß ich ja.

Von da her würden mir 3 Bilder reichen,
einmal die DX,(ich denk mal das meine genauso funzelt wie Rolfs)
dann nur die Ohren
und dann alle zusammen.

unter halbwegs gleichen Bedingungen, würde dann reichen.  (sprich, Kamera steht auf Automatik, alle Bilder bei gleicher Dunkelheit am gleichen Ort)

und alle mit voll Power, aber ist wohl klar.

Welchen Iso-standard, Weißabgleich und etc die dann einhalten wär mir ziemlich Wurst.


----------



## OWL_Biker (19. August 2011)

Nabend,

mich hats erwischt. :-/ Nach kleinem Crash ne Prellung/Verstauchung im Handgelenk die aber - dank viel Kühlen - nicht mehr so heftig schmerzt wie noch die letzte Nacht.

An Biken ist nicht zu denken, da das Handgelenk bei gerader Haltung zu sehr weh tut und das Bike auch leicht was mitgekriegt hat (keine Angst, nichts schlimmes).


Daher wollte ich bei dem Wetter morgen vielleicht mal ne Runde mit dem Rennrad (wäre meine 2. Rennradfahrt, lol) rollen und mal fragen ob mir irgendwer eine Tour (ab Bielefeld) empfehlen kann.

- Etwa 50 bis 70km um den Dreh.
- bloß nicht soviele Hauptstraßen
- gerne ein See, Fluß oder ähnliches als Ziel, wo ich ne schöne Stunde Pause machen will und einsam in der Sonne bruzzeln kann 
- Start/Ziel wie gesagt Bielefeld

Hat jemand ne Idee?


Muss aber gucken obs geht mit der Hand... :-/



Waldi, schon gesehen?!?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/17/hausbesuch-zu-gast-bei-hope-technologies-in-barnoldswick-uk/


----------



## RolfK (19. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Von da her würden mir 3 Bilder reichen,
> einmal die DX,(ich denk mal das meine genauso funzelt wie Rolfs)
> dann nur die Ohren
> und dann alle zusammen.
> ...




Das können wir ja mal machen abends, wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub da bin. Denn komm ich mal rüber nach BI, können dann ja vielleicht auch gleich ne kleine Nachtfahrt einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (19. August 2011)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> - Etwa 50 bis 70km um den Dreh.
> - bloß nicht soviele Hauptstraßen
> ...



Hermannsdenkmal, wär so meine Idee.
Oerlinghausen, Hörste, Pivitsheide, zurück dann über Lage oder so-
Gut ist kein See dabei, aber wenn du oben am Hermann ankommst, bist du auch gebadet


----------



## slang (19. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Das können wir ja mal machen abends, wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub da bin. Denn komm ich mal rüber nach BI, können dann ja vielleicht auch gleich ne kleine Nachtfahrt einlegen.



Das sollten wir tun, freu ich mich drauf


----------



## vogel23 (20. August 2011)

@ jens: hört sich ganz gut an, wollte morgen eh fahren, weiß nur noch nicht ob und wie ich hin komme! (mangels rad transport)

@ slang: wie läuft das mit dem lucky bike treff? einfach um 10 uhr morgen an der kunsthalle sein? wäre die alternative zu jens veranstaltung


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2011)

Also ich bin raus - die Lager knacken! Mal sehen ob es wirklich an denen liegt ...


----------



## slang (20. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ jens: hört sich ganz gut an, wollte morgen eh fahren, weiß nur noch nicht ob und wie ich hin komme! (mangels rad transport)
> 
> @ slang: wie läuft das mit dem lucky bike treff? einfach um 10 uhr morgen an der kunsthalle sein? wäre die alternative zu jens veranstaltung



Wenn dann um 11.00 Uhr, ich habe aber keine Mail bekommen, weiß nicht, ob überhaupt gefahren wird.

@ Jens, 
was ist denn jetzt schon wieder mit deiner Kiste, hattest du die Lager nicht erst kürzlich alle getauscht?


----------



## vogel23 (20. August 2011)

@ stephan : hast du denn lust morgen früh? ich würde dann um 11 an die kunsthalle kommen! vielleicht hat shoti ja auch zeit und lust oder sonst noch wer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2011)

Nene ich hatte nur einen Bolzen getauscht!

Jetzt hängt das Rad bei mir im Zimmer und wird zerlegt. Mal schauen was da los ist. ICh befürchte ein Bolzen hat schon wieder den Geist aufgegeben!


----------



## slang (20. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ stephan : hast du denn lust morgen früh? ich würde dann um 11 an die kunsthalle kommen! vielleicht hat shoti ja auch zeit und lust oder sonst noch wer



Morgen hab ich keine Zeit.

Mo oder Di Abend, so 18.00 wollen Shoti und ich fahren. Wenn du Bock hast meld dich hier noch mal.


----------



## gooni11 (20. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ stephan : hast du denn lust morgen früh? ich würde dann um 11 an die kunsthalle kommen! vielleicht hat shoti ja auch zeit und lust oder sonst noch wer



Jemand Lust morgen zu den Extersteinen zu fahren ? Normal über Hermannsweg 
MfG 
Ich denke so 11 Uhr werd ich los ab Flugplatz oerlinghausen oder so


----------



## criscross (20. August 2011)

hey Stefan,
kann ich auch noch mitfahren ? 
mein bisheriger Dienstags Trainingspartner hat sich leider verabschiedet


----------



## slang (20. August 2011)

Ja sicher, ich meld mich bei dir. 
Anfang September gibts ne Nightride-Runde mit Rolf.K. Da zähl ich auch auf dich


----------



## kris. (20. August 2011)

So Leute, bin wieder zurück. 

@JENS  doooch, hab das Bild gesehen. Also.... heute. 
Die Grauzonensachen sind schon klasse grösstenteils. 
Einer der besten ist immer noch der hier:


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2011)

richtig


----------



## criscross (20. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja sicher, ich meld mich bei dir.
> Anfang September gibts ne Nightride-Runde mit Rolf.K. Da zähl ich auch auf dich


 
klar, 
bin dabei .
muß nur mal schauen ob der Akku von meiner Tiny Sun noch taugt.


----------



## gooni11 (21. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen zu den Extersteinen zu fahren ? Normal über Hermannsweg
> MfG
> Ich denke so 11 Uhr werd ich los ab Flugplatz oerlinghausen oder so



Moin
Also bei mir wird es wohl doch nix .....komme irgendwie überhaupt nicht aus den Federn....


----------



## chucki_bo (21. August 2011)

So. Umziehen und Abflug. Rauf aufs bk und raus in den Wald. 
Nothin' gonna stop me now ...

î¶


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2011)

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014899/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-7-val-di-sole-ita 

Jetzt live Leute!


----------



## poekelz (21. August 2011)

Trailnews:

Der quer liegende Baum der über dem unteren Teil des Barretrails lag, ist nun zusammengekracht. Drunterherfahren ist nicht mehr, heute hing ein loses Stück (ca. 6-7 meter lang) zwischen einem Baumstumpf und einem verbogenem Birkenast verkeilt - sehr windig das ganze, also Vorsicht beim dran rumspielen


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2011)

Ok sollten wir uns bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen. Also ists nicht mehr fahrbar?

Vielleicht kann man da ja mit 3-4 Leuten was machen .. oder dem Forstamt Bescheid sagen ..


Danke für die Info Frank!


----------



## kris. (21. August 2011)

erstmal gratulieren wir dem frank zum 4444. beitrag!


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. August 2011)

Das schreit nach ner großen Runde für alle!


----------



## kris. (21. August 2011)

jau! dafür!


----------



## poekelz (21. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ok sollten wir uns bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen. Also ists nicht mehr fahrbar?
> 
> Vielleicht kann man da ja mit 3-4 Leuten was machen .. oder dem Forstamt Bescheid sagen ..
> 
> ...



Selbermachen = too dangerous! Der Trail ist da blockiert, der Speed für den Kicker hinter der Brücke ist weg.
Nen Fall fürs Forstamt, eindeutig.


Oh, welch Ehre....ich trinke gerade auf euch allen nen Hefe


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2011)

Wer ruft an?


----------



## poekelz (21. August 2011)

Wer's da zuständig, MI oder gibt's was in LK?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2011)

Ich glaube da gibts nur Minden. Die könnten es ja auch an die unteren Abteilungen weiterleiten, denke ich.


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. August 2011)

Aber ihr wisst schon das die andere Baustellen haben als !einen! Baum der über einen Trail gefallen ist

Ich glaube im Forstamt die kriegen sich nicht mehr ein wenn da einer Anruft: Ja, ich bin Mountainbiker und auf unserem Barre Trail da hängt ein Bäumchen vorm Kicker. Seit ihr so nett und macht uns den mal weg, das stört nämlich echt da, der ganze Speed ist weg"


----------



## poekelz (21. August 2011)

Es geht nicht um Bäumchen & Kicker, sondern darum, dass ein 6m Stamm unter Spanung zwischen einem Baumstumpf und einem schon mächtig verbogenem Ast hängt.
Wenn der ungünstig rausspringt möchte ich nicht in der Nähe sein...


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. August 2011)

Ändert trotzdem nichts daran das es mitten im Wald ist wo eh gar keiner in der nähe sein müsste... so Argumentiere nicht ich, sonder die die du da anrufen wirst.


----------



## stoppelhopper (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute den Downhill - Worldcup in Italien gesehen und bin frisch inspiriert 
Sehr, sehr geil!

Unser Schneideraum hat jüngst auch was neues ausgespuckt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3Z7U0-ttq8"]Trailtour im Teuto - Fliegerkuppe      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Nicht ganz so spektakulär, aber dafür selbst (und noch ein paar Andere...) dabei. Leider arger qualitätsverlust, vor allem beim hochladen auf die Tube.

Grüße und guten Start in die Woche


----------



## Adrian69 (22. August 2011)

@stoppelhopper, 
da habt ihr einige der sahne-trails abge-flowed. sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe heute den Downhill - Worldcup in Italien gesehen und bin frisch inspiriert
> Sehr, sehr geil!
> ...



Wo ist denn hier der "gefällt mir" Knopf? 

Die Musi ist nicht so meins, aber sonst ists gut 
Der Schneideraum braucht mal bessere Hardware, ..... müssen wir spenden? 

Edit: das mit der Musi revidiere ich, sie gefällt mir nicht so gut, aber als  Marcus in den Trail (ca. 3.07.)  fährt und sie lauter und schneller wird, geil gemacht, echt


----------



## slang (22. August 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost,

aber die Passage davor,, mit der Rückwärtskamera ist auch super.
Sieht ja so aus als wenn so ein kleiner Evoc, ist das ne Rattenart?   , permanent versucht die Kamera zu fressen.


----------



## RolfK (24. August 2011)

Servus Ihr da oben

sonnige Grüße aus Leogang. Das Wetter hier ist echt der Hammer, Sonne pur. Ich sag nur - 'Wenn Engel reisen'  

Montag kleine 40km Tour mit knapp 700hm, gestern rüber nach Saalbach und zusammen mit Chris (farmersdaughter) auf dem Hacklberg- und Hubertrail ausgetobt. Genial - sollte man erlebt haben . Jetzt brennen meine Oberschenkel wie Hölle und natürlich der Sonnenbrand auf Arme und Nacken auch .

Start Hacklbergtrail





Mittagspause 






Liebe Grüße


----------



## chucki_bo (24. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Servus Ihr da oben



*RAUS hier!!!*


----------



## slang (24. August 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> *RAUS hier!!!*



unterschreib!!!


----------



## 230691 (24. August 2011)

Aber echt ey....
Vor allem nach mein verbockten Urlaub  du weißt ja Bescheid


----------



## MightyMike (24. August 2011)

bei Radwelt kann man sich gegen Kaution ein Focus- oder Ghost CC- oder Endurofully ausleihen


----------



## slang (25. August 2011)

Das Thema hatten wir hier schon


----------



## poekelz (25. August 2011)

Heute ist bei Lidl wieder großer Fahrradzubehör-Tag:

http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportlich-auf-zwei-Raedern-ab-25-08

Aber kauft mir nicht alles weg


----------



## kris. (25. August 2011)

Den Sattel muss ich unbedingt haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. August 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Den Sattel muss ich unbedingt haben!!



Und ich den Sattel-Gel-Bezug


----------



## chucki_bo (25. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und ich den Sattel-Gel-Bezug



jaaaa genau... der sollte exakt auf meinem Sattel passen. Endlich schmerzfrei 
biken


----------



## MightyMike (25. August 2011)

ich hab mir den Montageständer bestellt, mal schauen ob er was taugt


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2011)

MightyMike schrieb:


> ich hab mir den Montageständer bestellt, mal schauen ob er was taugt



guckst du hier.


----------



## vogel23 (25. August 2011)

ist das nich der gleiche wie es den jetzt bei penny gab? den sich hier einige im forum gekauft haben


----------



## Herrmann95 (25. August 2011)

bis auf das der vom penny schnelspanner hatte sind sie identisch


----------



## RolfK (25. August 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> *RAUS hier!!!*





slang schrieb:


> unterschreib!!!





230691 schrieb:


> Aber echt ey....
> Vor allem nach mein verbockten Urlaub  du weißt ja Bescheid





Bin doch schon raus hier  
Weiss gar nicht, was ihr habt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. August 2011)

Hach sieht das schön aus, ich will auch mal wieder Urlaub.. aber eigentlich reicht auch erst nächstes Jahr ^^ Viel Spaß noch Rolf, wie lange seid ihr noch unterwegs? Pedale sind noch nich da, mal schaun wann sie kommen.


----------



## vogel23 (27. August 2011)

wie sieht es denn dieses we aus? jemand aus bielefeld lust zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2011)

Evtl. morgen Nachmittag, wenn's nicht in ströhmen regnet.


----------



## vogel23 (27. August 2011)

nenenn sie zeit und ort! 
ich hätt ne schöne runde an der hünenburg


----------



## criscross (27. August 2011)

wenns zeittechnisch paßt wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## the_Shot (27. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> nenenn sie zeit und ort!
> ich hätt ne schöne runde an der hünenburg



14.00 Uhr an der Kunsthalle


----------



## Amokles (27. August 2011)

Wie lange fahrt ihr denn immer so und wie seit ihr konditionell drauf?


----------



## vogel23 (28. August 2011)

Amokles 	 		*AW: OWL-Stammtisch*
 		Wie lange fahrt ihr denn immer so und wie seit ihr konditionell drauf?


Wie lange? kommt drauf an! je nach lust und laune!!!!

Konditionell sind wir unschlagbar!

Ne es wird denk ich gemütlich inner gruppe gefahren, dass man auch noch gut quatschen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. August 2011)

Woher mein Hüftspeck kommt? Beim Duschen benutzte ich den Rest vom Shampoo, um mich einzuschäumen! Heute habe ich gelesen, was auf der Flasche steht: Für extra Volumen und mehr Fülle!!! So ein Sch****!!! Kein Wunder, dass es mir schwer fällt, mein Gewicht zu kontrollieren! Ich werde ab sofort Geschirrspülmittel benutzen! Da steht drauf: entfernt auch hartnäckiges Fett." ;-);-) *gelesen, gelacht, kopiert, gepostet...*


----------



## the_Shot (28. August 2011)




----------



## Surfjunk (28. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Servus Ihr da oben
> 
> sonnige Grüße aus Leogang......
> 
> ...



Sitze gerade in Erdek im Hafen und frühstücke.
Und ich kann kaum glauben was Rolf schreibt. 

Das ihr Mittagspause macht glaube ich auf jedenfall. 
Aber 40km mit 700hm....wo du sonst doch schon im Deister bis zu Mittagspause zwangsbeatmet werden must 

Oder waren es 700m. und 40hm?


----------



## chucki_bo (28. August 2011)

Lebst Du auch noch???

Wie ist das in der gefühlt 8. Urlaubswoche???

Um dich aber ein wenig neidisch auf die dt. 
15 Grad zu machen :

Wir starten hier gleich ne schöne Dirtrunde. 
Aber frühstücke ruhig noch weiter


----------



## Surfjunk (28. August 2011)

Ja da kommt wirklich Neid auf. Beim nächsten mal kommt das Enduro mit. Ich habe hier im Hinterland richtig Gebirge gefunden. Hohe geschätzte 500-800m. Da springen sogar Paragleider ab. Für die ist MTB richtiges Neuland. 
Als ich denen hier die Bilder gezeigt habe konnten die es nicht fassen das man mit dem Fahrrad den Berg hochfährt.


----------



## vogel23 (28. August 2011)

wie sieht es bei euch aus? ich bin noch dabei
weil eine klein wenig regen macht mir nix


----------



## the_Shot (28. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> wie sieht es bei euch aus? ich bin noch dabei
> weil eine klein wenig regen macht mir nix



Regen macht mir auch nix aus, aber für heute muss ich mich leider ausklinken - meine Regierung hat andere Pläne 

Bin aber auch für kleine Feierabendrunden unter der Woche zu haben, schick mir einfach mal Deine Nr. dann kriegen wir das auch so hin


----------



## vogel23 (28. August 2011)

Also egal wer das noch liest, ich bin um 14 uhr an der kunsthalle!


----------



## pecto69 (28. August 2011)

Mohltid

Gerade von ner schönen Lauf Trainingsrunde im Berg zurück.
Vom Bienenschmidt den H bis Peter aufm Berge.
Nette Strecke, den Abschnitt ab Sparrenburg kannte ich noch gar nicht.
Kunsthalle bis oberhalb Caroline Oetker Stiftung geht ja gut hoch
und unten vom Tierpark bis hoch zur Hünenburg ist ja man fett 
28km in kanpp 3 Stunden bei dem Profil, sind ganz zufrieden für ne lange Einheit, 
hoffe das ich die Strecken auch bald mit dem Bike unter Räder nehmen kann...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## vogel23 (28. August 2011)

schade dass niemand da war! habe super single trails an der hünenburg gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (28. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> schade dass niemand da war! habe super single trails an der hünenburg gefunden!



Die kannst du mir nächste Woche mal zeigen


----------



## Amokles (28. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> schade dass niemand da war! habe super single trails an der hünenburg gefunden!



Ich war wohl zuspät... Als ich kam war keiner mit bike da...


----------



## vogel23 (28. August 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> Ich war wohl zuspät... Als ich kam war keiner mit bike da...



Ich hab von 7 min vor bis 12 min nach 14 uhr gewartet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amokles (29. August 2011)

kann gut sein das es 15-17 nach war.... aber nu is ja auch egal.
nächste woche vieleicht


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8670881&postcount=150

Ich hab ne Lefty und ne Righty, und das Beste:
alles in einem Stück!!

Laß uns mal fahren, dann siehst du das auch andere Gabeln taugen. 


PS: kann mir mal einer erklären, wie ich nen Zitat aus nem anderem Thread rüberholen kann?


----------



## JENSeits (29. August 2011)

im Ursprungsthread auf "zitieren" klicken --> ausm Antwortfenster kopieren und mit in den neuen Thread nehmen - ganz einfach


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Ich flex dir die Righty ab! Mal gucken wie weit du noch kommst!!

Vergiss die Bilder bitte nicht!


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Jau, hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können, danke.

Soll dir zukünftig die ein oder andere Putzerei ersparen

Edit: das war auf Jens Antwort bezogen, für die Brosigsche muß ich mir noch was überlegen, oder ich geb einfach nen 1:1 zu ;-)


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Geht doch!
Ausgleich!

Wenns leichter für dich ist kannste mir die Bilder auch gern per Mail senden:

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Welche Bilder? Die Lampen hat der Goonie angeboten!
Der liegt schlafen, morgen Frühschicht schätz ich.


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Jo,sorry. Ist schon spät...


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Ja siehst, du brauchst Licht

Goonie pflegt seine Teile, zumindest die vom Fahrrad
Da machste nichts falsch

Ach ja, 2:1 für slangy ;-)


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Ok, hast gewonnen.

Die Schlacht, aber nicht den Krieg.
Ich bin raus für heute. Meine Playstation verlangt nach Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Ok, hast gewonnen.
> 
> Die Schlacht, aber nicht den Krieg.
> Ich bin raus für heute. Meine Playstation verlangt nach Aufmerksamkeit!



Ich wär für ausfahren, also die nächste Schlacht 
Am WE ?


----------



## Brosig (29. August 2011)

Wo kommste den weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (30. August 2011)

@Brosig.... Bilder....ups..... Ich reich heut welche nach. 15 Uhr sind die online!
MfG


----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

Mitten in Bi.


----------



## Brosig (30. August 2011)

Hmm, dann könnte ich mich entweder in den Zug setzen oder die 15km aus Herford mitm Rad anreisen. Dann hätte ich wenigstens schon ne Ausrede wenn ich abgehängt werde!


----------



## Sumsemann (30. August 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Hmm, dann könnte ich mich entweder in den Zug setzen oder die 15km aus Herford mitm Rad anreisen. Dann hätte ich wenigstens schon ne Ausrede wenn ich abgehängt werde!



Keine Bange, die Angst von Stefan abgehängt zu werden ist völlig unbegründet...


----------



## vogel23 (30. August 2011)

Also ich würd mich fürs we oder auch noch unter der woch als guide anbieten! hab ne schöne 1 std - 2 1/2 std runde um die hünenburg zusammengestellt! hab da jetzt intensiv das revier erkundet! und je nach kondition und lust, kann man jederzeit aussteigen oder noch ne schleife dran hängen! und man is nie wirklich weit von bi-mitte weg!


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. August 2011)

Ihr könntet euch auch geistig duellieren! 

... aber da ist der alte Mann waffentechnisch praktisch ein Rambo!  
(Kann mich noch erinnern als ich mit Shoti mal bei nem Lagerfeuer in
Slangys Garten gesessen habe, wir beide ganz gespannt wie 2 kleine
Jungs, und Slang in Mario Adorf-Manier alte Erlebnisse ausm 1. Weltkrieg
erzählt hat. Man war das spannend! Böse Zungen behaupten ja das er
höchstpersönlich die Römer in der Varusschlacht auf seinem Zesty vertrieben haben soll.) 

Ansonsten am Sonntag gegen 12 Uhr am Jahnplatz! Beide ca. 100m
auseinander. Wenn die Uhr Punkt 12 schlägt fahren beide aufeinander 
zu. Wer zuerst ausweicht, verliert!!  ... ich schau mir das Spektakel
dann von der Würstchenbude aufm Jahnplatz an.


----------



## Sumsemann (30. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ihr könntet euch auch geistig duellieren!



Hä   

versteh ich nicht   




Meine Frau sagt mir immer...

...wo Muskeln wachsen muss Gehirn weichen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hä
> 
> versteh ich nicht
> 
> ...



Brauch man als Gerichtsvollzieher eigentlich Gehirn?

... Du gehst doch immer nur zu den Kunden und sagst: "Ey, haste Kohle?" Und wenn nicht klebste Deinen Aufkleber aufn Fernseher.


----------



## Sumsemann (30. August 2011)

Als Unbeteiligter, kann ich zum Thema Gehirn leider nicht viel sagen...


----------



## gooni11 (30. August 2011)

Bilder der Lampen sind online!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Bilder der Lampen sind online!
> mfg



Schenk dem Sumse eine... damit dem auch mal nen Licht aufgeht


----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ansonsten am Sonntag gegen 12 Uhr am Jahnplatz! Beide ca. 100m
> auseinander. Wenn die Uhr Punkt 12 schlägt fahren beide aufeinander
> zu. Wer zuerst ausweicht, verliert!!  ... ich schau mir das Spektakel
> dann von der Würstchenbude aufm Jahnplatz an.



Wenn wir in deinem Tempo fahren, kann ja nicht viel passieren


----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Also ich würd mich fürs we oder auch noch unter der woch als guide anbieten! hab ne schöne 1 std - 2 1/2 std runde um die hünenburg zusammengestellt! hab da jetzt intensiv das revier erkundet! und je nach kondition und lust, kann man jederzeit aussteigen oder noch ne schleife dran hängen! und man is nie wirklich weit von bi-mitte weg!



Haste Beleuchtung? Wär das was für ne Nightride Tour am Fr-Abend, bzw so halbwegs Nightride, Start um 19 oder 20 Uhr halt?

So noch mal editieren:
Hab grad mit dem Shoti gesprochen. Nightride ist zeitlich nicht möglich, also folgendes:

Am Freitag 15.00 Uhr an der Kunsthalle zu Bielefeld, eher traillastige Tour, 

@Vogel23, wenn du kommst gerne dein Vorschlag, sonst die bekannte Runde rund um Anton etc.

@ RolfK, wär cool wenn du auch Zeit hast, nen echten Nightride kann man ja vor 22.00 Uhr nicht wirklich starten. Du wärst dann unser "Special Guest"  

So lang ist der Sommer ja nicht mehr! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## RolfK (30. August 2011)

Keine Beleuchtungsorgie  
Heute ist der Hope-Halter gekommen, muss noch das Gewinde in der Lampe von M3 auf M4 ändern wegen besserem Halt auf dem Halter, dann kann ich morgen mal nen Foto schießen, wenn es am Bike sitzt.

In welche Richtung wollt ihr denn fahren? Richtung Fernsehturm raus oder Eiserner Anton? 
Mit Parken ist doch da bei der Halle bestimmt nicht so toll oder?


----------



## tangoba62 (30. August 2011)

Hi @ all,

macht doch Sonntag eine Tour nach Detmold . Dort startet um 12 Uhr das Rennen 3h von Detmold. Oder selber starten ..

http://www.bikesportlippe.de/3stundendetmold.html


----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Keine Beleuchtungsorgie
> Heute ist der Hope-Halter gekommen, muss noch das Gewinde in der Lampe von M3 auf M4 ändern wegen besserem Halt auf dem Halter, dann kann ich morgen mal nen Foto schießen, wenn es am Bike sitzt.
> 
> In welche Richtung wollt ihr denn fahren? Richtung Fernsehturm raus oder Eiserner Anton?
> Mit Parken ist doch da bei der Halle bestimmt nicht so toll oder?



Keine Sorge, du bekommst Bescheid wo du gut parken kannst. Anton oder Johannisplatz. Damit hast du ja auch schon nen paar Höhenmeter geschafft 

Die wollen halt alle nicht so spät los, und um 18.00 die Lichter an knipsen und so tun als wär Nacht ist ja auch albern, oder? 

Die Tage werden kürzer, und vielleicht gibts im Oktober noch mal schöne Tage/Nächte, die dann nach beleuchteten Touren schreien.

Und ihr andern beiden, 
ich bzw viele andere hier auch sind Genußbiker, gemütlich weg aber auch mal Pause machen, der Tann beim wachsen zuschauen, was macht der Fink und so 
Dies am Rande der Besinnung durch den Wald preschen, ne , nichts für mich.


----------



## RolfK (30. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, du bekommst Bescheid wo du gut parken kannst. Anton oder Johannisplatz. Damit hast du ja auch schon nen paar Höhenmeter geschafft









slang schrieb:


> Die wollen halt alle nicht so spät los, und um 18.00 die Lichter an knipsen und so tun als wär Nacht ist ja auch albern, oder?



Naja, kommt auf den Alkoholpegel an 





slang schrieb:


> Die Tage werden kürzer, und vielleicht gibts im Oktober noch mal schöne Tage/Nächte, die dann nach beleuchteten Touren schreien.



Beeestimmt . Hoffe ja auf einen goldigen Herbst.


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. August 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> macht doch Sonntag eine Tour nach Detmold . Dort startet um 12 Uhr das Rennen 3h von Detmold. Oder selber starten ..
> 
> http://www.bikesportlippe.de/3stundendetmold.html



Hätte ich fast vergessen, Udo! Gut das du mich dran erinnert hast.
Dann kann ich ja schon mal die Kamera-Akkus laden.


----------



## vogel23 (31. August 2011)

Also wär cool wenn das freitag mal klappt!
 aber wäre auch nichts fürn night ride, glaube dafür is die runde dann zu anspruchsvoll, bzw mann müsste dann so langsam fahren, dass man die trails nich genießen kann.

ja und parkplatz ist ja am tierpark ideal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (31. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Also wär cool wenn das freitag mal klappt!
> aber wäre auch nichts fürn night ride, glaube dafür is die runde dann zu anspruchsvoll, bzw mann müsste dann so langsam fahren, dass man die trails nich genießen kann.
> 
> ja und parkplatz ist ja am tierpark ideal!



Okay,du hast Freitag also Zeit?
Dann also ne Runde um die Burg.
Dann laßt uns doch direkt auf dem Parkplatz Johannisberg ( wo diese momentan geschlossene Grillbude steht) um 15.00 uhr treffen.
Kunsthalle hatte ich ja nuir vorgeschlagen, wegen der Möglichkeit, von da aus gut in beide Richtungen starten zu können.


----------



## vogel23 (31. August 2011)

aslo detmold würde mich interessieren, also hin zu fahren, nich selber mitmachen. wäre denn jemand sonntag dabei? irgendwie ne runde dahin fahren, was zugucken und anfeuern, dann wieder gemütlich zurück kurbeln!


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. August 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> macht doch Sonntag eine Tour nach Detmold . Dort startet um 12 Uhr das Rennen 3h von Detmold. Oder selber starten ..
> 
> http://www.bikesportlippe.de/3stundendetmold.html



Also ich fahre mit Sicherheit hin. Werde dann wieder kurz vor Rennbeginn
die Strecke ein Stück abfahren und mich mit der Kamera postieren.
Allerdings reise ich mit dem Bike im Kofferraum an. 

Wie sieht's denn jetzt mit Gooni und Sumsemann aus!? Startet ihr als
Team oder nicht?!


----------



## Sumsemann (31. August 2011)

Also ich starte nicht.

Habe jetzt die letzten Wochen fast nur gepumpt und musste heute nach 2Std biken feststellen das ich voll platt war 

Wiege aktuell aber auch morgens, nackt 95 kg...


----------



## Huskyspeed (31. August 2011)

Also ich bin am Sonntag auch am Start!

Über ein wenig unterstützung würde ich mich sehr freuen 

@ Gooni und Sumse über eure ganz besonders


----------



## Huskyspeed (31. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also ich starte nicht.
> 
> Habe jetzt die letzten Wochen fast nur gepumpt und musste heute nach 2Std biken feststellen das ich voll platt war
> 
> Wiege aktuell aber auch morgens, nackt 95 kg...



95 Kg und dann platt gibts im Wald denn Dampfwalzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (31. August 2011)

@ waldwichtel : Freue mich jetzt schon  auf die tollen Fotos !! 

@ Huskyspeed : wir sehen uns dann Sonntag. Zur Not müssen wir uns gegenseitig anfeuern 


Vielleicht sieht man ja doch noch das ein oder andere Gesicht.Wäre ja durchaus nett !!


----------



## RolfK (31. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> waldi, was du meinst sind die 8h von barntrup. da gibts auch teams.




Das ist ja am 17.9., startet da auch wer oder ist dort zum zuschauen? Wollte da ab ca. 15-16h auflaufen.

Diesen Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit.


----------



## kris. (1. September 2011)

Werde am Sonntag auch als Zuschauer dabei sein und ne Kamera einstecken. Ich hoffe, das Wetter hält sich...


----------



## vogel23 (1. September 2011)

@ gooni: wie sieht das sontag bei dir aus? ich würde gerne mit dem rad hin fahren, und muss ja zwangs läufig durch oerlinghausen durch. wir könnten da super gemeinsam fahren!


----------



## gooni11 (1. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ gooni: wie sieht das sontag bei dir aus? ich würde gerne mit dem rad hin fahren, und muss ja zwangs läufig durch oerlinghausen durch. wir könnten da super gemeinsam fahren!



 wenn das Wetter mitmacht (wie immer bei mir) bin ich dabei!
Tel Nummer hast du?
Aber nach Barntrup is ne Ecke oder?
*Ach so... Kris .... ja stimmt hab mich vertan... aber bin trotzdem dabei!!*


----------



## kris. (1. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter mitmacht (wie immer bei mir) bin ich dabei!
> Tel Nummer hast du?
> Aber nach Barntrup is ne Ecke oder?


 
Ich glaube er meinte nach Detmold...


----------



## RolfK (1. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich werde da wohl mitfahren.



Wie erkennt man dich denn? Die Startnummer bekommst du ja bestimmt erst am Renntag oder...





gooni11 schrieb:


> Aber nach Barntrup is ne Ecke oder?



20km hinter Detmold/Lemgo


Waldi wollte glaub ich da hin zum zuschauen und Fotos schießen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. September 2011)

Stimmt, da hab ich mich vertan. Aber in Barntrup bin ich auch mit am Start! (... mit Kamera versteht sich) 

@ Kris
Wie machen wir das Sonntag?! Ich bring den Grill mit und du das Bier? 

Bzgl. der Fotos sollten mir alle Aktiven dann ihre Startnummern mitteilen.
Werde die Fotos voraussichtlich am Montag bearbeiten und mich dabei
hauptsächlich auf die Foren-Mitglieder konzentrieren.


----------



## tangoba62 (1. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hab ich mich vertan. Aber in Barntrup bin ich auch mit am Start! (... mit Kamera versteht sich)
> 
> @ Kris
> Wie machen wir das Sonntag?! Ich bring den Grill mit und du das Bier?
> ...









start-nr. sind bisher leider noch nicht bekannt gegeben worden


----------



## Berrrnd (1. September 2011)

ich habe nummer 83.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Kris
> Wie machen wir das Sonntag?! Ich bring den Grill mit und du das Bier?



Wieviel? Wir müssen ja noch fahren...


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. September 2011)

... soviel in etwa!


----------



## kris. (2. September 2011)

verdammt, ich hab keinen niva


----------



## JENSeits (2. September 2011)

*Sooo Leute wer ist jetzt alles aufm Blama?


Wir wollen Bielefelder-Nummernschilder sehen!*


----------



## gooni11 (2. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wieviel? Wir müssen ja noch fahren...



Viel!!! Ich komm ja auch;-)


----------



## the_Shot (2. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *Sooo Leute wer ist jetzt alles aufm Blama?
> 
> 
> Wir wollen Bielefelder-Nummernschilder sehen!*



Bin morgen am späten Nachmittag, bzw. am frühen Abend da


----------



## kris. (2. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *Sooo Leute wer ist jetzt alles aufm Blama?
> 
> Wir wollen Bielefelder-Nummernschilder sehen!*



näää...
binnich schon zu alt für.


----------



## criscross (2. September 2011)

die Bilder von der Tour heute sind jetzt in meinem Album, sind aber alle nix geworden , ihr wart einfach viiiiiiiiel zu schnell für die Handycam.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. September 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Bin morgen am späten Nachmittag, bzw. am frühen Abend da



wollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (2. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> wollen wir zusammen fahren?



Könnten wir theoretisch machen, weiß allerdings nicht ob meine Frau damit einverstanden ist, die kommt nämlich mit

Ich frag sie später und sag Dir noch bescheid...


----------



## the_Shot (2. September 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> die Bilder von der Tour heute sind jetzt in meinem Album, sind aber alle nix geworden , ihr wart einfach viiiiiiiiel zu schnell für die Handycam.



Ja schade, nächstes mal nehmen wir ne richtige Knipse mit und dann können die "älteren Herrschaften" *hust* auch mal zeigen was sie so können


----------



## criscross (2. September 2011)

jau, machen wir. 

War doch ne schöne flowige Runde


----------



## Amokles (2. September 2011)

Ist mir jemand von euch heutw zwischen habichtshöhe und haleluja steinbruch entgegebgekommen? So gegen 19.20h?


----------



## slang (2. September 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> die Bilder von der Tour heute sind jetzt in meinem Album, sind aber alle nix geworden , ihr wart einfach viiiiiiiiel zu schnell für die Handycam.



Für Fotos muß der Waldi mit, geht kein Weg drumrum.
Frage ist nur, wie überlebt er die Anfahrt


----------



## criscross (2. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. September 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ja schade, nächstes mal nehmen wir ne richtige Knipse mit und dann können die "älteren Herrschaften" *hust* auch mal zeigen was sie so können



Du Jungspund hast es vielleicht nicht gesehen, aber mein Trikot war nicht gebügelt. So will ich nicht für Fotos posen


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. September 2011)

Olle Saubande!  ... nur weil ich zur Gattung der Cruiser gehöre und nicht zu den Racern!


----------



## vogel23 (3. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Olle Saubande!  ... nur weil ich zur Gattung der Cruiser gehöre und nicht zu den Racern!



Warum? sind doch gemütlich da runter gestern, und hoch naja, das geht mit sicherheit auch noch gemütlicher, dann kann sumsemann auch noch mit fahren. der wiegt ja im moment 300000 kilo oder so


----------



## vogel23 (3. September 2011)

man beachte die verschiedenen flugbahnen!


----------



## the_Shot (3. September 2011)

Nächstes Mal wird's höher, ich bin doch immer erst ängstlich.

Das Roadgap ist dann auch fällig


----------



## slang (3. September 2011)

Gibts für dieses ganze Denglisch, Roadgap, Whip etc eigentlich irgenwo ein Wiki? Ich blicke da nicht lang 

Und Shoti, was willste machen? Der Vogel kann eben fliegen


----------



## slang (3. September 2011)

Und immer schön aufgepasst, wo der Kameramann steht 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7arUqfI5i14&NR=1"]This is Broken ?? (BMX)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gooni11 (3. September 2011)

Also ich werd jetzt mal losfharen richtung Sparrenburg... Hermannsweg hinterm Segelflugplatz hoch über Tönnsberg hin und zurück.
Wenn jemand lust hat mich zu treffen ....... werde so gegen 15.15 an der Saprrenburg ankommen... mich da aber nicht lange aufhalten!
mfg


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. September 2011)

Und Sumse nachher am Start in Blasheim ?


----------



## vogel23 (3. September 2011)

so, wie sieht das jetzt morgen mit detmold aus? würde da echt gerne mit dem bike hin fahren! kommt einer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (3. September 2011)

Ich....weiß.... Es ....
Nicht.. 
Du hast meine Tel
Nr ,ruf mich einfach morgen früh an

Warum..... Darum....
Gestern Mtb gefahren. 47 km 850hm in 2std 15 min also 20,5 er Schnitt ca. GLEICHE Strecke heut...... 15 min länger gebraucht und bin total alle.!! Was is das denn jetzt? Fühl mich schon die ganze Woche irgendwie komisch


----------



## JENSeits (3. September 2011)

*bbblaaaaassshheeiiiimmmm!*


----------



## gooni11 (3. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *bbblaaaaassshheeiiiimmmm!*



Sumsemann kommt denke
Ich....mir bringt das nix.... Eine
Stunde hin mit Auto.... Dann muss ich auch zurück mit Auto. Und feiern geht bei mir nicht ohne trinken ( ich rauche schon nicht mehr das muß reichen) is nicht drin. Also ohne mich!


----------



## JENSeits (3. September 2011)

Schaaade ---- dann soll Sumse dich mitnehmen!


----------



## the_Shot (3. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Gibts für dieses ganze Denglisch, Roadgap, Whip etc eigentlich irgenwo ein Wiki? Ich blicke da nicht lang
> 
> Und Shoti, was willste machen? Der Vogel kann eben fliegen



jo gibbet's guckst Du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freestyle_Motocross

uns als nächsten Trick möcht ich von Dir nen "Superman-one handed seat grap-no handed landing" sehn

ja ich weiß, ist MX, ähnliche Tricks gibts aber auch ohne Motor


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ...Wenn jemand lust hat mich zu treffen .......



Neeeeee, laß mal! Muß nicht unbedingt sein! 
Jeeeeeens, OFFTOPIC!!! Schieb das bitte in 
nen "Biker sucht Biker"-Thread. Das ist ja ekelig! :kotz:


----------



## slang (4. September 2011)

Tag,
@ Vogel23 

vorausgesetzt meine Pumpe zeigt genaue Werte, 4,5 und 9,5 bar, bei 68kilo nackisch. 

Hab mir gestern mal zum testen mein altes 22er Blatt montiert, mal schauen ob 38/22 im Fahrbetrieb geht, am Montageständer gehts ohne Mucken.






Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich brauch mal einen neuen Sattel, so gelitten wie heute habe ich schon lange nicht mehr.
> Wo kann man diese Beckenvermessung wohl machen lassen?



Kann man das nicht mit nem Stück wellpappe selbst machen?
Nur, was mache ich dann mit dem Wert?  Die ganzen Inet-Händler geben bei Sätteln ja immer nur die maximale Breite an, und nicht den Abstand auf dem die Sitzknochen sitzen sollen. Gibts da son ne Formel für?


----------



## kris. (4. September 2011)

richtig. wellpappe auf harten(!) hocker legen, draufsetzen, abstand den beulen von beckenknochen messen, SQ-lab sattel aussuchen...


----------



## vogel23 (4. September 2011)

gibbet schon ergebnisse von heute nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. September 2011)

Hab da was neues 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16077/h


----------



## tangoba62 (4. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> gibbet schon ergebnisse von heute nachmittag?



lieber nicht. War heute def. ein Tag, den ich sportlich gesehen schnell streichen werde. Habe echt gelitten !!


----------



## vogel23 (4. September 2011)

Aber udo, hast doch sogar am ende noch gute runden zeiten gefahren!


----------



## tangoba62 (4. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Aber udo, hast doch sogar am ende noch gute runden zeiten gefahren!




Ne,ne. Habe heute echt gelitten,von Rückenschmerzen bis Übelkeit alles dabei. Aber egal, jammern bringt ja nichts.

War aber nett euch dort gesehen zu haben,hat dann doch noch angespornt


----------



## gooni11 (4. September 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Ne,ne. Habe heute echt gelitten,von Rückenschmerzen bis Übelkeit alles dabei. Aber egal, jammern bringt ja nichts.
> 
> *War aber nett euch dort gesehen zu haben,hat dann doch noch angespornt*



Ja... wir haben Sprüchetechnisch auch alles gegeben....


----------



## Adrian69 (5. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hab da was neues
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16077/h



Der Park in Winterberg ist schon klasse 
Was für ein Bike fährst du da, ist doch wohl eher ein AM oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. September 2011)

Ich fahr da mein Spicy 316 BJ 09, ein Enduro


----------



## Adrian69 (5. September 2011)

schönes Bike 

Bekommt der Hinterbau nicht doch Spiel bei dem harten Einsatz?
Die Fox mit den 36er Standrohren ist wohl auch am Limit, oder?
Ich fage nur, weil ich mir auch ein Enduro zulegen will 
(nehme mein AM auch zu hart ran  )


----------



## JENSeits (5. September 2011)

Dankesehr. 

Also für den Park ist ein Freerider oder Downhiller natürlich erste Wahl.
Aber ich finde das es für ein paar mal Park im Jahr reicht, das Spicy zuhaben. 

Das Rad leidet schon ein wenig bei meinen 0,1t, aber das ist nunmal so und das habe ich mit mir selbst ausgemacht. Das geht schon so in Ordnung. Der Verschleiß ist jetzt nicht sooo groß - nungut ein defektes Schaltwerk aber naja, das könnte auch so mal passieren.

Die Fox könnte noch mehr  Nur die Geo macht dir da irgendwann einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Fest steht: Das Rad kann schneller als ich


----------



## Adrian69 (5. September 2011)

paßt schoo 
bei mir wären's ja auch nur 0,07t


----------



## JENSeits (5. September 2011)

Damit kannste alles rocken 

Ein Enduro reicht an sich vollkommen für Alles! Unterschiede gibt es natürlich aber so machen die Shores und der neue Singletrail echt noch Spaß!


----------



## tangoba62 (5. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja... wir haben Sprüchetechnisch auch alles gegeben....


 

hab nichts gehört


----------



## vogel23 (5. September 2011)

zu dir waren wir ja auch immer nett, und haben dich angefeuert, aber die konkurenz musste sich das ein oder andere gefallen lassen, bzw. anhören!


----------



## kris. (5. September 2011)

nur weil du nicht schieben wolltest...


----------



## Huskyspeed (5. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> zu dir waren wir ja auch immer nett, und haben dich angefeuert, aber die konkurenz musste sich das ein oder andere gefallen lassen, bzw. anhören!



A-ha hab ich also die ganzen blöden Sprüche ab bekommen 

Na ja dann weiß ich ja jetzt woher die Magenschmerzen kamen


----------



## kris. (5. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. September 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> A-ha hab ich also die ganzen blöden Sprüche ab bekommen
> 
> *Na ja dann weiß ich ja jetzt woher die Magenschmerzen kamen*


----------



## Stevie64 (6. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> gibbet schon ergebnisse von heute nachmittag?



Ergebnisse und massig Bilder auf unserer Seite


----------



## vogel23 (6. September 2011)

@ stebie: danke für den link!


@ all: wer hat gesagt der gooni ist nicht in form? oder liegt das wieder nur an der roten Göttin dass der so schnell ist? 

der hat mich heute richtig schön kaputt gefahren, dachte ich könnte dem schon die stirn bieten!


----------



## gooni11 (6. September 2011)

ahhhh..... er hat Wort gehalten!

Ok.... dann sach ich jetzt mal erst nix..... ich war heut gar nicht soo schnell.... mir ging es ja selbst nicht so gut.... und bei dir lag es an dem faulen Riegel dem du eigentlich mir geben wolltest

also beim nächsten mal geb ich dir noch ne Chance... 

ALLERDINGS wird das NICHT Donnerstag sein können .... da ist Einschulung meiner Tochter..... da kann ich nun ECHT nicht weg.
Hatte ich ganz vergessen heut Mittag. Also..... Freitag evt?!
mfg


----------



## kris. (6. September 2011)

keiner hat gesagt gooni sei nicht in form.
der regen spült die nur gerne mal weg...


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ALLERDINGS wird das NICHT Donnerstag sein können .... da ist Einschulung meiner Tochter..... da kann ich nun ECHT nicht weg.
> Hatte ich ganz vergessen heut Mittag. Also..... Freitag evt?!
> mfg


 
da solls ja eh gallern. also, am donnerstag.


----------



## gooni11 (7. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> keiner hat gesagt gooni sei nicht in form.
> der regen spült die nur gerne mal weg...



Pah..... von wegen...gestern war alles dabei. Ich hab sozusagen mal meinen Kopf wieder aus der Schlinge gezogen.

*Singeltrailabfahrt*... sehr steil und vor allem sehr ausgewaschen.. kaum fahrbar!
*Schlamm*.... nicht viel ... aber mein Rad ist dreckig!
*Äste* in den (in SEINEN) Speichen..!
*viele  Berge*... Hermann-Bielstein...also beide!
*Kälte*.... irgendwie war es saukalt!
*Wind*...
ne richtige MÄNNERTOUR....
und das alles im *WALD*..wo ich ja ger nicht im Wald fahr eigentlich....Wahnsinn
Der Vogel weiß es jetzt besser

mfg


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

wenn ich zeit habe mache ich drei kreuze im kalender...


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

Ist eigentlich der Hannes inzwischen hier hin gezogen? Man liest gar nix mehr seit seiner Ankündigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (7. September 2011)

Ja der gooni hat gestern alles gemacht was er sonst nicht macht, ich war schwer beeindruckt! da sind richtig dicke steine an meinen rahmen geknallt, das ich laut geschrien hab! so ausgewaschen und schlecht waren gestern die wege! sogar den downhill vom hermann runter hat der gonni gefahren!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2011)

wohl heimliches training für die 8h von barntrup.


----------



## vogel23 (7. September 2011)

da will er ja nicht mit fahren, weil er nich weiß wie da das wetter ist

ich hätte ja interesse an dem rennen, nur nich alleine!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2011)

ich auch, aber nur alleine!


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

den hermannsweg? der macht laune


----------



## RolfK (7. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich der Hannes inzwischen hier hin gezogen? Man liest gar nix mehr seit seiner Ankündigung...




Isser, bei ihm hätte ich Sonntag den Kurs hier in Lemgo gehabt. Wurde aber kurzfristig abgesagt wegen Regen morgens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

ah, okay.
gibts schon nen ersatztermin?
wär ja vielleicht mal ganz lustig...


----------



## RolfK (7. September 2011)

Er hat jeden Teilnehmer angemailt und drei Termine zur Auswahl gegegben:
1., 8. oder 9.10. Wann genau schreibt er dann noch.
Kannst ihn ja mal anmailen, ob noch was frei ist. Das wäre der Trainee-Kurs in Lemgo.


----------



## RolfK (7. September 2011)

War eben mal draussen und hab die MJ816 das erste Mal bei vollkommener Dunkelheit getestet. Meine Güte, das nenn ich mal ne Bikelampe . Hab so ein Teil ja noch nie gehabt und es gibt bestimmt hellere, aber ich find das 
Muss unbedingt demnächst abends los......


----------



## DJ-FoFo (7. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> War eben mal draussen und hab die MJ816 das erste Mal bei vollkommener Dunkelheit getestet. Meine Güte, das nenn ich mal ne Bikelampe . Hab so ein Teil ja noch nie gehabt und es gibt bestimmt hellere, aber ich find das



Du machst mich neugierig! Die 816er habe ich auch schon länger im Auge & mir heute endlich bestellt. Hoffe sie ist bis zum Wochenende da. Bezüglich der Lenkerhalterung - hast Du ´ne Alternative zum Standardbefestigungsmaterial gefunden. Hab mal irgendwo was von umgebauten Hope Halterungen o.ä. gelesen?!
Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## RolfK (8. September 2011)

Jepp, hab mir die Hope-Halterung dazu bestellt. Alten Lampenfuss abgeschraubt und Hope dran geschraubt und zusÃ¤tzlich mit Loctite-Kleber gesichert. HÃ¤lt bombig.

Wieviel haste bezahlt? Schon mit neuem LCD-Akku? In der Bucht lag meine bei 105.-â¬


----------



## JENSeits (8. September 2011)

Happy Birthday Uli!! 


mehr Material habe ich leider nicht von dir.


----------



## kris. (8. September 2011)

auch von mir alles gute!


----------



## kris. (9. September 2011)

hallo endura-träger!

CRC schmeisst grade die shorts aus dem lager und verkauft die zyme baggy für 30eur.
hat die jemand und kann mir sagen wie gut die quali und die passform (ist M wirklichM?) sind?


----------



## vogel23 (9. September 2011)

http://www.wanted.de/maennerland-bei-ikea/id_49614824/index


----------



## slang (9. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> http://www.wanted.de/maennerland-bei-ikea/id_49614824/index


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (9. September 2011)

http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/danny-hart-mountainbike-downhill-weltmeister-2011/


bitte mit ton schauen, der kommentar is sehr geil!   danny stay on your bike, he is on fire! come on danny!!!!!


----------



## RolfK (9. September 2011)

Jep, die beiden Moderatoren sind absolutely awesome !!! Möcht nicht wissen, wie oft die gekommen sind bei Danny's Run


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2011)

Die Übertragungen sind es echt wert!


----------



## kris. (10. September 2011)

schade das es nächstes jahr wohl nix wird bei freecaster...


----------



## vogel23 (10. September 2011)

ich nehm fast alles zurück was ich zum thema dreck, match und gooni geschrieben habe!
leute holt den rotstift raus, der gooni sah heut aus wie ein schwein! (und dreckig war er auch)

im ernst, der is heut durch jede pfütze gefahren die er treffen konnte!


----------



## Sumsemann (10. September 2011)

Na dann wird er wohl heute etwas später bei mir auflaufen...

Der geht sicher nicht aus dem Haus bevor sein Rad wieder sauber ist


----------



## kris. (10. September 2011)

*x x x*


----------



## vogel23 (10. September 2011)

der kann ja mal die daten von seinem garmin posten, also schnitt und hm würden mich interessieren, oder er solls mir aufs handy schicken


----------



## RolfK (10. September 2011)

Wie? Gar nicht oder muss dann auch Kohle abgedrückt werden wie bei der WM jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (11. September 2011)

Moin
So gestern keinen Bock mehr gehabt auf irgendwas.
Heute aber..... Vogel... gestern waren es fast wie am Dienstag knapp 60 km 900 hm 18,3 er Schnitt.... ein gaaaaaanz bisschen langsamer als Dienstag also.
Bilders ..... ich kann es nicht glauben!! Das darf nicht wahr sein............


----------



## Surfjunk (11. September 2011)

Ach du shice! Das geht doch nie wieder sauber. 
Die Rote Göttin. Ich habe Tränen in den Augen.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

So!!!! Genau So!!! muss ein MTB nach einer richtigen Tour aussehen!!!!



Aber was hast du für hässliche Beine :kotz:


----------



## kris. (11. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So!!!! Genau So!!! muss ein MTB nach einer richtigen Tour aussehen!!!!



mindestens!


----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Aber was hast du für hässliche Beine :kotz:




Aber echt, hätteste ja wenigstens waschen und rasieren können, bevor du das der Öffentlichkeit zumutest


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. September 2011)

Schaut mal was der Waldi beim Stöbern so gefunden hat ... 



















Da wurde ausführlich über unsern Teuto uns die gesamte Region berichtet (8 Seiten)!
Bei Interesse kann ich das mal die Woche einscannen und als pdf zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

eine Bike 5/91. Haste die noch auf Lager?

Genau da hab ich mein erstes MTB bei Lindemann in Porta gekauft, war nen Cannondale


----------



## vogel23 (11. September 2011)

an die bike (das cover) kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, mein dad hat die immer gelesen. da war ich zarte 6 jahre alt! aber das cover unglaublich das ich mich daran erinnern kann!


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> eine Bike 5/91. Haste die noch auf Lager?



Ist das älteste Exemplar was ich gefunden habe. Zu der Zeit bin ich aber noch BMX gefahren.


----------



## kris. (11. September 2011)

selbst der playboy war noch silikon-frei...


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. September 2011)

Die scanne ich aber nicht ein!!! Lohnt nicht!


----------



## vogel23 (11. September 2011)

hat jemand erfahrung mit clarks bremsbelägen? hatte jetzt kool stop, die gibbet bei crc aber nicht


----------



## criscross (11. September 2011)

aber bei mir


----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

Die Clarks kenn ich nicht, aber von welchen ich nur abraten kann, sind die Trickstuff NG, hab die jetzt 6 Wochen drauf und die sind fertig. Die Originalbeläge haben nach 6 Monaten Betrieb noch mehr Fleisch 


@Waldi: den Playboy hast aber nicht du gekauft damals oder


----------



## Surfjunk (11. September 2011)

Hmmm.... Da muss ich doch mal zwischen. 
Ich habe die jetzt in der Elixier schon seit 3 Monaten drin, und kann mich jetzt nicht über die Performance beschweren. 
Ich behaupte jetzt auch einfach mal das ich etwas mehr fahre als du Rolf. 
Vielleicht einen doofen Satz erwischt?
Oder den Pad-Contactor zu weit draus gehabt?


----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

Von der Performance sind die nur marginal besser als die Originalen, trotz das ich den Einbau genau nach Empfehlung auf der Verpackung vorgenommen hab. Aber wenn deine schon so lange gut funzen und da du mit Sicherheit doppelt soviel fährst wie ich, muss bei meinen ja irgendwas faul sein. Werde jetzt erstmal die Alten wieder einsetzen und hoffen, das die noch bis zum Winter halten. Hab mir vom Weihnachtsmann eh eine neue Bremse gewünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. September 2011)

Welche soll's den werden?


----------



## vogel23 (11. September 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55873

die sollen es werden


----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

Hope Tech V2

Konnte die X2 bei Waldi kurz testen und die geht mit 185'er hinten schon besser als meine Elixir R mit 203'er. Der Reserve wegen greife ich zum nächst höheren Modell, preislich ist es das gleiche.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hope Tech V2
> 
> Konnte die X2 bei Waldi kurz testen und die geht mit 185'er hinten schon besser als meine Elixir R mit 203'er. Der Reserve wegen greife ich zum nächst höheren Modell, preislich ist es das gleiche.



Die V2 ist aber ne waschechte Downhillbremse für härteste Einsätze!!!!

Die nächst höhere ist die Tech M4!!!!

welche es neben der Standardausführung (silber) auch in der supergeilen BloodyMary gibt:


----------



## kris. (11. September 2011)

die engländer bauen schon schicke sachen...


----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

Du und dein Rot-Elox  aber hübsch ist sie wirklich 

Aber die V2 ne reine Downhillbremse? Für Fliegengewichte vielleicht  und da gehöre ich nicht zu. Ich denke für meinen Einsatzzweck, wo ab und an auch Bikepark zugehört, ist die V2 genau die Richtige, laut Hope ab Enduro aufwärts.


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2011)

nimmst ne Saint und hast keine Probleme.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Du und dein Rot-Elox  aber hübsch ist sie wirklich
> 
> Aber die V2 ne reine Downhillbremse? Für Fliegengewichte vielleicht  und da gehöre ich nicht zu. Ich denke für meinen Einsatzzweck, wo ab und an auch Bikepark zugehört, ist die V2 genau die Richtige, laut Hope ab Enduro aufwärts.



Ich bin ja nun auch ne ganze Zeit mit meinem Demo 8 und knapp 100 Kilo Fahrergewicht auf diversen Downhillstrecken mit der Tech M4 unterwegs gewesen... (203/183)

Glaub mir!!! Die M4 reicht dicke!!!

Fahre selbst jetzt alle Trails mit meinem Stumpjumper locker mit der Race X2 und hätte keine Bedenken das Bike mit der Race X2 auch mal im Bikepark zu bewegen...


----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

@ Jens: 
Bleib mir blos mit Shimano von der Pelle , in Saalbach auf'm Hacklberg hatte einer Probleme mit der Saint, in voller Fahrt hatte er plötzlich hinten keine Power mehr. Und das scheinbar nicht zum ersten Mal ....


@ Sumse: 
der Vorteil der X2 gegenüber der V2 sind im Paar knapp 400gr. Gewicht. Die M4 wäre wirklich des guten zuviel für meinen Einsatzzweck und noch schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (11. September 2011)

Oder du nimmst ne code und hast nur Probleme


...Wenn sie aber bremst dann richtig gut


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. September 2011)

Die Bloody Mary ist ne Augenweide! Schade das es meine X2 nicht in schwarz-gold gibt. 

Aber mit Hope biste auf alle Fälle super bedient, Rolf! Kannst Dich ja ggf. auch nochmal hier im Hope-Unterforum informieren.

Ach ja, der Playboy war wirklich nicht von mir! Da war ich erst 6.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> @ Sumse:
> der Vorteil der X2 gegenüber der V2 sind im Paar knapp 400gr. Gewicht. Die M4 wäre wirklich des guten zuviel für meinen Einsatzzweck und noch schwerer.



Ähmmmm...
vertust du dich da jetzt nicht???

Die V2 ist doch schwerer als die M4 

Meines Wissens nach ist die V2 auch nach der M4 angeordnet und damit für noch härtere Einsätze ausgelegt.


----------



## JENSeits (11. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Playboy war wirklich nicht von mir! Da war ich erst 6.



Ja und?


----------



## RolfK (11. September 2011)

Oha, hab grad nochmal geschaut. Hast recht. Da haste mich vor was bewahrt 

Also Tech M4 !!!


----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Bloody Mary ist ne Augenweide! Schade das es meine X2 nicht in schwarz-gold gibt.



Aber du kannst die Tech X2 in Schwarz/grün bestellen und dann die grünen Bohrungsdeckel gegen goldene tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

oder die hier....


----------



## Sumsemann (11. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Oha, hab grad nochmal geschaut. Hast recht. Da haste mich vor was bewahrt
> 
> Also Tech M4 !!!



Gern geschehen


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> oder die hier....





@ Jens

Naja, in dem Alter haben wir aufm Schulhof nur diese Schmuddelmagazine
wie Schlüsselloch, Praline oder Coupé gelesen. Playboy war da zu anspruchsvoll!


----------



## Domme02 (12. September 2011)

*Welche Art von Fahrradständer?*
wär mal ganz parktisch sich für nen paar euros nen Ständer zu holen. Vor ort bei rennen oder so ganz praktisch (wenns bald nen carbonrahmen gibt, werde ich eitel. meiner celluliteschleuder im mom macht das nix  )....aber welche Art? habt ihr Erfahrungen? 

sowas(hinterbauständer): http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-free-stopp/aid:51447
sowas: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-fahrradstaender-rastplatz-fb-2/aid:480693
oder doch sowas ganz günstiges? ala Supermarktmodell (von dem shop hab ich auch noch nen gutschein): http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradstaender/abstellstaender-mit-rollen/8665.html
etwas hochwertigerer ala supermarkt: http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradstaender/delta-rothko-rolling-bikestand/10417.html

Ps: keine lust aufn extra thread....hier gucken ja eh genug rein


----------



## pecto69 (12. September 2011)

Nabendz...

Ich habe den hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8541214&postcount=568

Dirk


----------



## Domme02 (12. September 2011)

unproblematisch mitm schaltwerk? standfest? Preis?


----------



## pecto69 (12. September 2011)

Kein Prob mit dem Schaltwerk.
Absolut sicher und man kann auch am Bogen Hinten anpacken und tragen.
Preis : 22â¬ bei der Amazone

Dirk


----------



## kris. (12. September 2011)

nen ständer für ein paar euros?

ich empfehle das hier.


----------



## Domme02 (13. September 2011)

@pecto   dankeschöön

@kris. ich hab sowas schon erwartet...aber man ich bin 17!!! schäm dich


----------



## kris. (13. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> @kris. ich hab sowas schon erwartet...aber man ich bin 17!!! schäm dich


 
nicht die bohne !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (13. September 2011)

dann geh dich wenigstens ne runde aufm bike schinden


----------



## kris. (13. September 2011)

habs durch 1h boby-pump wieder gut gemacht.


----------



## slang (14. September 2011)

Hi,
gibts auch günstiger, hab ich grad nicht gefunden.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...0BLT-Ausstellungsstaender-fuer-Hinterbau.html


----------



## gooni11 (14. September 2011)

Tach
Morgen jemand Zeit....?
Wetter soll ja gut werden glaub ich... da wollt ich mal wieder los mit dem MTB.
mehr im Tourenthread.
mfg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. September 2011)

Ab Januar wenn man Ghost glauben schenken darf.

Hab heute ein Ghost Cagua bestellt 

Ich glaub zwar noch nicht an den Liefertermin aber wer weis, vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück  Kanns kaum noch erwarten endlich wieder ein Bike zu haben!


----------



## JENSeits (14. September 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16322/h


----------



## poekelz (14. September 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

könnt ihr mir sagen mit welchem deutschen Transportunternehmen Parcelforce zusammen arbeitet? Habe etwas bei CRC bestellt und da steht nun als gestriger Status "Forwarding for Export". Auf wieviel Tage muß ich mich da jetzt wohl noch einstellen?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (15. September 2011)

Das kann sich schonmal 14 Tage hin ziehen...
Ich würde tippen, das Du es Ende nächster Woche in den Grapschefingern hast. 
Und ich glaube bei der günstigen Versandart ist auch kein Sendungstracking möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prometheus2018 (15. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Dann kommen wir zum nächsten von Stefan gewünschten Thema  - einem kleinen Überblick über die MagicShine MJ816 Bikelampe.
> 
> Sie liegt in einem Preisbereich, was wohl die meisten als Maximum für eine Lampe ausgeben würden. Im Netz hab ich Preise von 100-130.- gefunden, ich selbst hab sie für 104.- in der Bucht bei einem deutschem Händler gekauft. Bei den einschlägigen Versender im Ausland ist sie nicht nur teurer, auch im Garantiefall ist es so angenehmer.
> 
> ...




Moin RolfK,
hab da mal ein zwei Fragen zu der Lampe...
Hast du die Lampe schon getestet ist das Ding zu gebrauchen...???
Akkutechn.? Befestigungstechnisch mit der Hope Halterung..?
Wo war de shop genau, bzw. heiß er..?
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das kann sich schonmal 14 Tage hin ziehen...
> Ich würde tippen, das Du es Ende nächster Woche in den Grapschefingern hast.
> Und ich glaube bei der günstigen Versandart ist auch kein Sendungstracking möglich.



 ... scheiß Logistik!!!!!


----------



## gooni11 (15. September 2011)

Moin Jungs
Bin grad wieder meine Sparrenburgrunde gefahren.
Lipperreihe-hinterm Segelflugplatz hoch auf Tönnsberg - dann Hermannsweg bis Sparrenburg und zurück genau die gleiche Strecke ... Allerdings in Lämmershagen bei Deppe nicht wieder rechts rein sondern gradeaus. Dann wieder durch das Schopketal übern Tonnsberg nach Haus.

Zwischendurch hab ich mich wieder gefragt warum ich immer so fertig bin beim fahren und daran das es wohl besser ist aufzuhören mit dem Training denn bringt ja eh nix.... Ich fühl mich immer so beschissen.

Dann zu haus mal aufn Tacho geguckt. 20,8er Schnitt. 48 km 900hm in 2std 15 min.  Das schnellste bisher war 20.5 er Schnitt. Und heute hätte ich teilweise sogar noch Reserve gehabt.....

Ich trainier doch weiter..... Bringt ja doch was


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2011)

ein kandidat für samstag.


----------



## gooni11 (15. September 2011)

Warum.... Gehste einen trinken ?! Da wär ich dabei! Bon aber morgen auch bei Sumsemann...... Wer weiß wie das endet.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2011)

8h von barntrup ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (15. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 8h von barntrup ...



Mensch weis ich doch..... Aber zum hinterher fahren geb ich kein Geld aus. Wieso überhaupt? suchst du einen Partner? Wie wird das wetter?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2011)

sowas fährt man(n) nur alleine!

wetter ist mir fast egal.
nass und dreckig wird es sowieso.


----------



## slang (15. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich trainier doch weiter..... Bringt ja doch was



Was bringts denn? Verjüngt sich der Tropfen? 

und weg...
der slang


----------



## gooni11 (15. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Was bringts denn? Verjüngt sich der Tropfen?
> 
> und weg...
> der slang



nee...... der wird immer größer der Tropfen 
Aber ich bin Bergauf trotzdem schneller als so mancher ........BERGFLOH.... *NÄ* ......*SLANG*!!?????


----------



## RolfK (15. September 2011)

Prometheus2018 schrieb:


> Moin RolfK,
> hab da mal ein zwei Fragen zu der Lampe...
> Hast du die Lampe schon getestet ist das Ding zu gebrauchen...???
> Akkutechn.? Befestigungstechnisch mit der Hope Halterung..?
> ...




Hey

bis jetzt hab ich nur nen Trockentest im Dunkeln bei uns auf der Wiese und der Einfahrt gemacht, aber das hat mich begeistert. Für die meisten Fälle bei einem Nightride sollte das reichen.
Der Akku soll bei voller Lampenleistung 2,5Std halten, das wird aber bestimmt erst nach einigen Ladezyklen erreicht werden. 
Die Hopehalterung ist perfekt, brauchst nur den Fuss der Lampe abschrauben, etwas Loctitekleber an Schraube und um das Schraubenloch an der Lampe geben und den Halter anschrauben, trocknen lassen und was soll ich sagen 
Die Lampe findest du hier. Hab Sonntag abends bestellt und Mittwoch
morgens war sie da.
Kann Samstag mal nen Foto knipsen mit Lampe am Bike, wenn du möchtest, wollte ich ja eh noch nachreichen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Prometheus2018 (16. September 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> bis jetzt hab ich nur nen Trockentest im Dunkeln bei uns auf der Wiese und der Einfahrt gemacht, aber das hat mich begeistert. Für die meisten Fälle bei einem Nightride sollte das reichen.
> Der Akku soll bei voller Lampenleistung 2,5Std halten, das wird aber bestimmt erst nach einigen Ladezyklen erreicht werden.
> ...




Moinsen,
da würd ich Dich doch glatt beim Wort nehmen...

Danke


----------



## 230691 (16. September 2011)

Aloha zusammen

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/ratgeber/Trail-Running-das-neue-Joggen-article4322401.html

Gerade entdeckt 
kKann dann ja lustig werden, wenn es sich genauso schnell verbreitet wie Nordicwalking 
Schön finde ich auch das Profil von den Schuhen
Da schaut ja selbst ein Muddy Marry oder Wetscream neidisch hinterher (1:25min)
aber unsere Reifen zerstören die Natur... das ich nicht lache -.-


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> sowas fährt man(n) nur alleine!
> 
> wetter ist mir fast egal.
> nass und dreckig wird es sowieso.


nass und dreckig? das hatte ich letztes Jahr schon 
Streckenzustand 2010 (hat sowas von DH WM Champery 2011, wär was für den Danny ): 
http://picasaweb.google.com/110696341898430297915/AHardDaysWork2010#5518343035288842786 http://picasaweb.google.com/110696341898430297915/AHardDaysWork2010#5518342901822333298
http://picasaweb.google.com/110696341898430297915/AHardDaysWork2010#5518343234282077474
http://picasaweb.google.com/110696341898430297915/AHardDaysWork2010#5518343082937574418
(iwie geht das einbinden grad nicht -.-)

War die letzten beiden Jahre als Einzelstarter vor Ort und es war jedes mal echt geil 

Viel Spaß und Glück morgen!


----------



## kris. (16. September 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/ratgeber/Trail-Running-das-neue-Joggen-article4322401.html
> 
> ...



Jaja...! Und wer dann, wie ja im Beitrag erwähnt, auch mal "schön" quer durch die Botanik läuft schreckt auch überhaupt kein Wild auf. Das machen nämlich nur die immer-bösen Mountainbiker!

:kotz:


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> nass und dreckig? das hatte ich letztes Jahr schon
> Streckenzustand 2010 (hat sowas von DH WM Champery 2011, wär was für den Danny ):
> http://picasaweb.google.com/110696341898430297915/AHardDaysWork2010#5518343035288842786 http://picasaweb.google.com/110696341898430297915/AHardDaysWork2010#5518342901822333298
> http://picasaweb.google.com/110696341898430297915/AHardDaysWork2010#5518343234282077474
> ...



mal schaun wie es wird.

lrs 1: race king 2.2 supersonic

und der mit mehr grip

lrs 2: racing ralph 2,25

das wird spaßig!
mal sehen wie oht ich dieses jahr in der abfahrt nen abflug mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2011)

letztes jahr ist man wenigstens weich gefallen  Hab auch nen paar mal einen Abgang gemacht.
Hmm also ich hätte keine lust auf einen RaceKing. Der Trail ist doch irgendwie dauer matschig....

29er?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2011)

doch race king!
ein saugeiler reifen. schade dass ich den nicht eher für mich entdeckt habe.

ja, das 26er muss herhalten.
das 29er muss erst etwas umgebaut werden. 
sattelstütze mit versatz und vorbau von 110 auf 80 mm kürzen.

das wird nächste woche in wickede über die pisten gescheucht. eine reine raserstrecke.
also windschatten suchen und ab gehts.


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2011)

hmm nächste woche samstag erstmal in den Harz nach Salzdethfurt zur Deutschen CC Hobby Meisterschaft. Freue mich schon total drauf 

Wenn ich einen Fahrer finde, geb ich mir Wickede am Sonntag vllt. auch noch....sonst laufen wir uns in Langenberg wohl wieder übern Weg.


----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2011)

Hat jemand Lust mich in Minden / Porta zu guiden?
Ich bin gleich auf dem Weg nach Minden (Rentnertaxi spielen) und würde dann mobil sein.
Ich suche Bergab-Strecken!


----------



## vogel23 (17. September 2011)

http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/nudity-probable/

vor allem für sumsemann! ich wette das macht der auch überall wo er nur kann


----------



## Sumsemann (17. September 2011)

...worauf du dich verlassen kannst


----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2011)

Deswegen machen Sumse und Gooni so oft etwas zusammen!


----------



## vogel23 (17. September 2011)

ich will auch mal wieder fahren, zb mit sumse und gooni! aber leiber warte ich noch auf meine teile von crc!


----------



## RolfK (18. September 2011)

Servus

hat einer nen Tipp für gute Bikeschuhe? Ich möchte sie ausschließlich für Flatpedale nutzen. Modelle von 5.10 scheinen ja sehr gut zu sein, vielleicht hat da ja jemand Erfahrungen mit.
Hab Freitag festgestellt, das bei meinen jetzigen die Sohle anfängt, sich ausfzulösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (18. September 2011)

Hi Rolf, im Grunde reicht jeder Skaterschuh. Ich fahr z.B. Nen Airwalk von Deichmann, gut und günstig


----------



## vogel23 (18. September 2011)

wo wir dabei sind, jemand nen tipp fürn guten bike schuh (spd pedale)
hab jetzt meinen diadora schon 4 jahre, und mir graut es schon wenn ich den nicht mehr benutzen kann. aber ich glaube lange macht der nicht mehr. was gibbet so zu empfehlen?


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

@ Rolf:   5.10 ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Schuhe für Flats! Die Sohle ist schon sehr gut weich - genau richtig finde ich zum Beispiel beim Freerider. Der hat mich bisher voll überzeugt!


----------



## Rischer (18. September 2011)

Bei Flatpedal NUR (!!!) Five Tens!

Was besseres wirst du echt nicht finden denk ich!


----------



## RolfK (18. September 2011)

Preislich wäre sicher der Deichmann bestens, aber ich habe bei dieser Art Schuhe immer Probleme, das nach kurzer Tragezeit die Füße schmerzen, was denke ich an einem nicht so gut stützenden Fußbett liegt. Deswegen investiere ich da lieber etwas mehr.


Ich hab ein wenig bei 5.10 rumgeschaut und noch den Impact gefunden, den werd ich wohl testen.


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

Jungs......
ich hab da ma ne Frage.
Was haltet ihr von dem Ding hier...... 3500 Euro soll es kosten.
Das S-Works HT müsste dann weg was mir gar nicht gefällt aber son Fully reizt mich auch.
DAS hier hat zwar ne sehr bescheidene Ausstattung aber Rahmen und Gabel sind obere Klasse.
Ich denke ja drüber nach.......
Die Komponenten kann man ja nach und nach erneuern.... so bis Dezember...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2011)

ich glaube ich bin noch zu müde, ich seh Gespenster ... ich geh mal erst ne Runde im Wald wachwerden ...


----------



## RolfK (18. September 2011)

Ich kann's kaum glauben  die Göttin verkaufen 

Warum der Sinneswandel? Die Trekis sind schon sehr sehr nett, kannste eigentlich kaum was falsch machen.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2011)

Was willst du den für das S-Works haben?
Gern auch per PM


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

na jaaaa... ich möchte ja eigenlich nix verkaufen. Bin ja zufrieden mit dem Stumpjumper ,aber das Trek ist eben auch sehr nett......

andererseits.......... mein jetziges bekomm ich so nie mehr wieder,........na ja..... schaun wa ma


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2011)

was willst du mit nem fully?


----------



## Huskyspeed (18. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jungs......
> ich hab da ma ne Frage.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Ding hier...... 3500 Euro soll es kosten.
> Das S-Works HT müsste dann weg was mir gar nicht gefällt aber son Fully reizt mich auch.
> ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

Ich glaube der Sumsemann muß dich mal richtig in die Mangel nehmen!!!  Auf der einen Seite wird er froh sein das du zukünftig auch eher
traillastig unterwegs bist, aber die rote Göttin verkaufen!?!

... nennt man sowas dann Gotteslästerung?!?


----------



## criscross (18. September 2011)

@ Gooni 11

was willst du denn mit nem Fully, ist doch viiiiiiiel zu schwer.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

Kalkuliere das nochmal in Ruhe durch. 

Wenn du das jetzt für 3.500 kaufst und bis auf Rahmen und Gabel durch High End Parts aufwertest, dann machst Du einiges an Verlust. Den Preis den Du für die einzelnen Parts am Komplettrad mitbezahlt hast, bekommst du nie wieder rein. Dann lieber den Rahmen einzeln kaufen und von Grund auf aufbauen. So oder so musst du einen Kompromiss machen. Wenn du dein altes vorher verkaufen musst, wirst du für die Zeit des Aufbaus nicht mobil sein. Dafür sparst du immens viel. 

Von der Geometrie her ist das Trek aber eines der schönsten Fullys!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... traillastig unterwegs bist ...



das ist ein cc/marathon racebike.

was man mit dem dingen fährt, kann man auch genauso gut mit dem hardtail fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist ein cc/marathon racebike.
> 
> was man mit dem dingen fährt, kann man auch genauso gut mit dem hardtail fahren.



Das stimmt so auch nicht.... bzw klar KANN man..... aber ein Fully hatte ja nun auch schon und die Geometrie ist doch schon anders und auf langen Touren ist ein Fully doch schon was anderes. 

Ich sag ja nicht das das jetzt unbedingt sein muss....... aber der Gedanke ist halt da.

Heißt ja nicht das ich nun morgen gleich losrenne und mir das Teil kaufe.

Andererseits.... wenn ich für meins einen angemessenen Preis bekomme würd ich es evt machen.

eine Downhillsau ist das Trek allerdings nicht..... das will ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## vogel23 (18. September 2011)

behalte dein s-works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das passt besser zu dir als das trek!


----------



## kris. (18. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> wo wir dabei sind, jemand nen tipp fürn guten bike schuh (spd pedale)
> hab jetzt meinen diadora schon 4 jahre, und mir graut es schon wenn ich den nicht mehr benutzen kann. aber ich glaube lange macht der nicht mehr. was gibbet so zu empfehlen?



ich bin mit meinen specialized ganz zufrieden. passen auch gut an schmalere füsse...


----------



## slang (18. September 2011)

goonie, kannste probefahren?

bin jetzt nicht der Geometriecrack,
aber mein AM hat man grad einen 1cm mehr Radstand, find ich für nen Race-MTB ganz schön lang.


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> goonie, kannste probefahren?
> 
> bin jetzt nicht der Geometriecrack,
> aber mein AM hat man grad einen 1cm mehr Radstand, find ich für nen Race-MTB ganz schön lang.



ja KÖNNTE ich.... aber hab spätschicht nächste Woche...... nächstes Wochenende evt.... mal sehen.
ob ich mich von meinen trennen kann und werde steht aber noch in sternen......
mfg


----------



## kris. (18. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> goonie, kannste probefahren?
> 
> bin jetzt nicht der Geometriecrack,
> aber mein AM hat man grad einen 1cm mehr Radstand, find ich für nen Race-MTB ganz schön lang.



länge läuft...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. September 2011)

Leute, was fangt ihr mit nem drögen Sonntag Spätnachmittag/Abend an? Ich sitz hier, keine Lust mich viel zu bewegen, kein Bike und dauert noch Monate bis es kommt, Wetter sieht irgendwie instabil und ungemütlich aus, hier im Forum auch nix interessantes los. Macht mir mal Vorschläge, is doch schließlich ein Stammtisch hier, da gibts doch bestimmt Hilfe in jeder Lebenslage.

HOLT MICH RAUS AUS DIESEM APATHISCHEN SONNTAG


----------



## vogel23 (18. September 2011)

haha, mir gehts genauso! weiß auch nix mit mir und dem tag anzufangen!
gucke im netz nach teilen die ich mir nich leisten kann!


----------



## Sumsemann (18. September 2011)

hmmm...

also meine Abendplanung für heute: gleich Essen, dann Fernsehen (Transformers 2) und dann Sex 

Ist doch nen netter Sonntag Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. September 2011)

Klingt gut, wird so gemacht in der Reihenfolge! Nur auf Transformers hab ich keinen Bock.. muss mal irgendeinen alten Film rauskramen.

Und Teile geguckt hab ich auch schon wieder bis eben. Zu den ganzen neuen Bikesachen muss nun auch ein neues Netbook her, mein Notebook macht langsam aber sicher schlapp.. immer alles auf einmal!

Und mein Cagua hab ich mir schon wieder angeguckt, es wird immer schöner  Wenn ich mir die Geo-Daten  so angucke und mit dem Canyon Torque vergleiche das ich probegefahren bin, dann müsste das Teil sowas von für mich gemacht sein! Ich kanns nichtmehr erwarten T.T


----------



## Gegenwind (18. September 2011)

*Mensch Gooni, 
wäre ja beinahe am Samstag vom Rennrad gefallen als ich Dich mit dem S-Works  gesehen habe 

musste bestimmt viel dran putzen, oder   ?? Son weißes Rad ist sehr pflegebedürftig  aber Du hast bestimmt immer noch nen Reinigungsset in der Rückentasche * oder ???


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

Hmm!?! ... mich wundert das sich Sumsemann noch nicht zu Goonis Wechselabsichten geäußert hat?!

... wahrscheinlich hat der nur die Vögelei heute Abend im Kopp!


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

Gegenwind schrieb:


> *Son weißes Rad ist sehr pflegebedürftig * oder ???



Ähhh, weißes Rad?!  ... ich kenn nur seine schwarze Göttin! Gibts noch nen Gooni? Bitte nicht, hilfeeeee! Nicht noch son Heini!


----------



## slang (18. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> und dann Sex
> 
> Ist doch nen netter Sonntag Abend



ja ja, und morgen tut dir wieder der Po weh


----------



## Sumsemann (18. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm!?! ... mich wundert das sich Sumsemann noch nicht zu Goonis Wechselabsichten geäußert hat?!
> 
> ... wahrscheinlich hat der nur die Vögelei heute Abend im Kopp!



Hab ihm meine Meinung dazu schon persönlich gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (18. September 2011)

Hab mich heute nach dem Pumpen mal wieder im Studio gewogen...

Aktuelles Kampfgewicht


----------



## vogel23 (18. September 2011)

Also ich bin der meinung wir alle sollten gooni das mit dem wechseln ausreden!!!!!!!!
ich bin der meinung, dass das s-works super zu ihm passt! denke das is genau das richtige rad für ihn!

@gooni: hast mir ja gesagt dass dich ein fully wieder reizen würde, aber auf unseren letzten touren bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen, ich finde du hast das perfekte rad für dich gefunden und solltest dabei bleiben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hab mich heute nach dem Pumpen mal wieder im Studio gewogen...
> 
> Aktuelles Kampfgewicht



Wenn Du ne masochistische Ader hast, dann poste das mal im Leichtbauforum!


----------



## MightyMike (18. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne masochistische Ader hast, dann poste das mal im Leichtbauforum!



 der war gut


----------



## Sumsemann (18. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn Du ne masochistische Ader hast, dann poste das mal im Leichtbauforum!



LOL... Wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee 

Ich bin halt der Chris King unter den Mountainbikern


----------



## MightyMike (18. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> LOL... Wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee
> 
> Ich bin halt der Chris King unter den Mountainbikern



ne, ich hab noch 10kg mehr


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Also ich bin der meinung wir alle sollten gooni das mit dem wechseln ausreden!!!!!!!!
> ich bin der meinung, dass das s-works super zu ihm passt! denke das is genau das richtige rad für ihn!
> 
> @gooni:* hast mir ja gesagt dass dich ein fully wieder reizen würde, aber auf unseren letzten touren bin ich zu dem entschluss gekommen, ich finde du hast das perfekte rad für dich gefunden und solltest dabei bleiben*!!!!!!!!!



 ein Freund.......

OK.... einen Rat von einem Freund nehm ich doch glatt an.....


----------



## gooni11 (18. September 2011)

Gegenwind schrieb:


> *Mensch Gooni,
> wäre ja beinahe am Samstag vom Rennrad gefallen als ich Dich mit dem S-Works  gesehen habe
> 
> musste bestimmt viel dran putzen, oder   ?? Son weißes Rad ist sehr pflegebedürftig  aber Du hast bestimmt immer noch nen Reinigungsset in der Rückentasche * oder ???



Die Ventilkappe........
Hab mich im nachhinein geärgert das wir nicht kurz gequatscht haben.... aber irgendwie war ich in Gedanken schon zu Haus glaub ich....... meld dich doch HIER mal wenn du mal ne Runde MTB fährst..... LOS!!??
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. September 2011)

Auch wenn die Entscheidung nun wohl zu Gunsten der Göttin gefallen ist,
schwach werden kann man bei dem Anblick trotzdem!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2011)

leider sehen die neuen modelle nicht mehr so schick aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (19. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Entscheidung nun wohl zu Gunsten der Göttin gefallen ist,
> schwach werden kann man bei dem Anblick trotzdem!


 das musste ja sein wa.... immer einen rein in die offene Wunde!
ich behalt das S-Works


----------



## slang (19. September 2011)

Mir sagts optisch überhaupt nicht zu. das ganze Gekritzel auf dem Rahmen und dieses verbogene Sattelrohr.
aber naja, die Technik ist ja entscheidend.


----------



## JENSeits (19. September 2011)

*Heute Abend WDR einschalten! 22:45 - 23:15 "Der Extremist"

Danny MacAskill wird den Rentnern vorgestellt! *


----------



## MightyMike (19. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *Heute Abend WDR einschalten! 22:45 - 23:15 "Der Extremist"
> 
> Danny MacAskill wird den Rentnern vorgestellt! *



 Danke Jens


----------



## RolfK (19. September 2011)

Das Bild vom 8h-Rennen in Barntrup war heut in der Lippischen LZ. Bist du das im Hintergrund k_star?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2011)

jup


----------



## RolfK (19. September 2011)

Wieviel Runden hast du denn geschafft? Laut LZ fuhr der Sieger 37 Runden, also knapp 180km - heftig


----------



## poekelz (19. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> jup



Sieht aus, als hätte da jemand eine Bodenprobe genommen...Ellenbogen, linkes Bein?!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2011)

den ellenbogen habe ich mir am samstag vorm p-weg marathon demoliert.
wollte nur ne kurze runde drehen, nur leider ist mir beim aufkommen in einer pfütze das vorderrad entglitten. 

leider hat es dabei wohl auch das gestell meines speedneedle zerbröselt.
habe ich aber erst eine woche später bei den vorbereitungen zu den 8 stunden gemerkt.
den p-weg hat der sattel noch gut überstanden.

das linke knie habe ich mir in der schlammabfahrt in barntrup etwas verkratzt.
der race-king ist halt kein schlammreifen, und so bin ich dann mal links etwas die böschung hoch in die dornen. 

das pflaster am ellenbogen wurde während des rennens sogar noch von der netten sanitäterin oben nach dem anstieg fachmännisch mit tape wieder fixiert.
habe mich auch extra eine runde vorher dafür angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (19. September 2011)

Hier auch nochmal: Super Leistung Kai!

Zitat aus der LZ: _"Unser Parcours ist einer der anspruchsvollsten der MTB Szene. Die Strecke bietet kaum Erholungsmöglichkeiten"._
Bei allem Respekt.....     NEIN, trifft nicht zu!  
Aber für ein 8 Rennen fand ich sie schon ganz passend wenn man berücksichtigt wer da teilweise so mitfährt.....

Wolltest ja nicht auf mich hören wegen dem RaceKing  
Naja da bin ich wohl etwas pussy....schon mein Rocket Ron hat mich letztes jahr in barntrup in den Schlamm geschickt^^


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2011)

ach komm ... wo warst du denn?

die strecke finde ich schon anspruchsvoll genug, wenn man sie 8 stunden fahren muss.
es ist schwer einen rythmus zu finden und der wind auf dem feld und der straße kann auch ganz schön ätzend werden.

die strecke in wetter z.b. wäre zu hart für ein 8 stunden rennen.


----------



## Domme02 (19. September 2011)

ich waaaaar...... nicht da. Für die XC Rennen (NRW Cup, Hessencup) bringt mir ein 8h Rennen im Moment herzlichst wenig.

Dieses Jahr keine Langstreckenrennen für mich, lieber XC.
Ja ich sag ja das die Strecke schon ganz gut ist und ich hatte auch immer meinen Spaß aber sie ist nicht gerade die anspruchsvollste der MTB Szene  Siehe die großen (alpen-)marathons (auf denen man auch mal 8h unterwegs ist) oder Hagen ist auch anspruchsvoller und da gibts ja auch die 6h Möglichkeit.

Ich will nix gegen Barntrup sagen, ist ne super Veranstaltung die Dieter da jedes Jahr auf die Beine stellt und man sollte es wirklich schätzen was dieser Mann für die MTBike Szene und das Kinderdorf auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## kris. (20. September 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> OK, Danke!
> Habe die Pneus zusammen mit den Mavic gekauft, also Neu und "abgehangen".
> Welche kann man empfehlen mit schon Gripp im Teuto oder sollte ich in einem anderen Bereich diese Frage stellen?
> 
> Dirk



Solltest Du. 

Nobby Nic,, Maxxis Larsen TT/Crossmark, Conti Mountain King, IRC Mythos XC...


----------



## pecto69 (20. September 2011)

OK Kris..

Werde mir dann mal die oben Genannten näher betrachten.

Danke
Dirk


----------



## tangoba62 (20. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

für ein Winterbike suche ich noch einen brauchbaren,günstigen Mtb-Rahmen (Hardtail) in 19 Zoll. Wer noch was anzubieten hat, bitte bei mir melden !!

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (20. September 2011)

Maxxis Adventure vorne - richtig gut. Hinten NN. Wobei ich aktuell
die Trek originalen Bontrager fahre. Bei Nässe sind die
besser als ich erwartet habe.


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> für ein Winterbike suche ich noch einen brauchbaren,günstigen Mtb-Rahmen (Hardtail) in 19 Zoll. Wer noch was anzubieten hat, bitte bei mir melden !!
> 
> Gruß Udo



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a46254/zr-race-7-0.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45704/zr-team-7-0.html

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=24879;menu=1000,2,99,101

??


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2011)

hallo jens,

der rahmen ist das herzstück eines mtb.
dort drum herum wird alles andere gebaut.

deine links verweisen mehrheitlich auf komplette bikes.


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

Ich weiß, aber vllt hilft es ihm ja trotzdem weiter 

Vielleicht mag er ja doch auch seine Komponenten zum Teil über den Winter "schonen"


----------



## tangoba62 (20. September 2011)

Die "Einschlägigen Seiten " sind mir schon bekannt .

Es geht eigentlich nur um einen günstigen Rahmen !!


----------



## JENSeits (20. September 2011)

OK, dann entschuldige bitte


----------



## kris. (20. September 2011)

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...44332?osCsid=4438eccb345cd1f1848e089e2c3b85c6


----------



## kris. (21. September 2011)

und wer noch nach erleuchtung sucht:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Standard-fuer-Helm-Lenkermontage-schwarz.html


----------



## JENSeits (21. September 2011)

Ich habe das Winterberg-Video nochmal ein wenig bearbeitet, vielleicht gefällts dem einem oder anderen ja (so besser). 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16491


----------



## gooni11 (22. September 2011)

Moin
Bitte schaut mal in dem Tourenverabrede Thread.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2011)

reingeguckt, und nun?


----------



## gooni11 (22. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> reingeguckt, und nun?



nix ..... und nun.... is doch schön da oder nich


----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

was is eigentlich aus der 15 zoll challenge geworden? da hatte jens doch mal das video rein gestellt, wo die mit den kinderrädern den berg runter ballern. ich hab mir jetzt mal so ne kiste organisiert! ich wäre bereit!


----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2011)

was was was hab ich?


----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2011)

*wie schauts aus Leute, helft ihr mit eurer Anwesenheit?*



Peter88 schrieb:


> > Zitat:
> > ...
> > ich möchte Sie und die interessierten Mitglieder des RCLübbecke04 einladen zu einem Informations- und Gesprächsabend zum Thema
> >
> ...


----------



## Surfjunk (22. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> was is eigentlich aus der 15 zoll challenge geworden? da hatte jens doch mal das video rein gestellt, wo die mit den kinderrädern den berg runter ballern. ich hab mir jetzt mal so ne kiste organisiert! ich wäre bereit!



Dafür, an das Vid kann ich mich auch entsinnen


----------



## Sumsemann (22. September 2011)

Hallo ZUSAMMEN...

Am 19.11.2011 ist Apres Ski Party am Obersee!!!

Wer hat Lust mitzukommen???

Je mehr Leute desto Lustiger...


Achtung!! Die Karten sind sehr schnell vergriffen. Ich würd die Karten gesammelt bestellen aber nur nach Vorkasse damit ich am Ende nicht drauf sitzen bleibe.

Pro Karte 15 Euro


LG
Matthias


----------



## Domme02 (22. September 2011)

@jens    leider keine zeit und sonst auch keine ahnung wie ich dahin kommen sollte...


----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Jens, Peter88
klärt uns Bielefelder und drumrum mal auf, gibts da ne besondere Vorgeschichte?
Streß zwischen MTB-lern und Spaziergängern, Anzeigen, Zeitungsartikel etc.

Ist von hier halt auch nen ganz schöner Ritt, nur für ne Diskussion. Zeit hätt ich wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. September 2011)

Hallo Stefan, 

jetzt gerade sitze ich noch an Schulsachen, wird wohl auch noch bis in die Nacht hinein dauern. Vielleicht finde ich dann Morgen ein paar Minuten in der Schule um dir ein wenig etwas aufzuschreiben. Poste ich dann hier. 
Besonders Stress gibt es aber nicht!
Bei uns trainiert nur der Malte Finke, falls ihr in kennt. Das zieht in der Zeitung immer gute Aufmerksamkeit  (World Cup XC etc ...)


----------



## slang (23. September 2011)

Mach doch mal nen Lockangebot. Nachmittags ne geführte Tour rund um Hüllhorst, danach ne gute Frittenschmiede, und dann zur Diskussionsrunde 
da wär ich dann dabei


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2011)

Kann ich leider nicht mit dienen   ---    aber ich kann dir körperliche Ertüchtigung anbieten!  

Aber vielleicht kann ein anderer aus unserer Ecke die Runde leiten?!


----------



## Surfjunk (23. September 2011)

Ich würde es wohl machen, bin aber leider den ganzen Tag in Hannover.
Da werde ich nicht vor 18 Uhr wieder im Lande sein. Wenn dann um 19 Uhr schon das Treffen ist macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## Peter88 (23. September 2011)

HI
Nein es gab keinen besonderen stress.
Die Idee für den runden tisch bzw. der info veranstalltung kam vom lokalen Förster.

Bei der veranstalltung möchte uns der förster aufklären wo biken ok ist und sich halt mit uns austauschen...


----------



## kris. (23. September 2011)

Schön wärs ja wenn da am Schluss eine legale oder zumindest geduldete Strecke bei raus käme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (23. September 2011)

@Jens - kann auch nicht, bin nächste Woche beruflich in Frankreich (obwohl ich mir das gerne mal angehört hätte).


----------



## PangerLenis (23. September 2011)

Lieber Shorty die chinobrueder wünschen dir viel Spaß in braun lage......falls du rein kommst


----------



## slang (23. September 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> HI
> 
> Bei der veranstalltung möchte uns der förster aufklären wo biken ok ist und sich halt mit uns austauschen...



Oje,da hört ihr dann wahrscheinlich Sachen,die ihr nicht wirklich wissen wollt. 
Biken nur auf mindestens 3m breiten Forstwegen.


----------



## JENSeits (23. September 2011)

Nunja, ich habe die Tage mit Uli zusammen den älteren Besitzer vom halben Lübbecker Wald getroffen. Er ist weit über 70 und war mitm Treckingrad auf der Forstautobahn. 
Erlauben wollte er mir nach einem Gespräch das biken auf Trails nicht, aber er duldet es!

Ich glaube sooo schlimm wirds nicht werden!


----------



## vogel23 (24. September 2011)

@ sumse: meine freundin sagt, wenn noch mehr mitkommen, kommen wir mit zur apres party! was is mit shoti und frau? und angelo und frau?
ich glaub anne hat angst alleine mit dir dahin zu gehen


----------



## Surfjunk (24. September 2011)

Ich packe es hier auch noch mal rein.
Im Tourenfred gab´s noch keine Antwort.

Kennt sich hier eigentlich jemand auf der Porta-Seite des Wiehen aus. Also rund um den Funkturm, Blauer See und dann Richtung Osten?
Wie sieht es da mit Trail´s aus?
Ich fahre ja meistens nur bis zum Kaiser, die andere Seite kenne ich gar nicht.

Wer kann da mal den Guido machen?


----------



## Sumsemann (24. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ sumse: meine freundin sagt, wenn noch mehr mitkommen, kommen wir mit zur apres party! was is mit shoti und frau? und angelo und frau?
> ich glaub anne hat angst alleine mit dir dahin zu gehen



Meine Frau kommt auf alle Fälle mit und meine Kollegin (die wir im Freibad getroffen haben) kommt mit Mann auch mit.

Angelo??? was ist mit dir und Marina?


----------



## gooni11 (24. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Meine Frau kommt auf alle Fälle mit und meine Kollegin (die wir im Freibad getroffen haben) kommt mit Mann auch mit.
> 
> Angelo??? was ist mit dir und Marina?



Ich muss erst klären ob ich Nachtschicht hab zu der Zeit. Das weiß ich anfang kommender Woche. 
Wenn nicht kommen wir mit.... wenn ich Nachtschicht hab kommen wir nicht mit.
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. September 2011)

Bei RTL kommt heute Abend in der Sendung "Das Supertalent" ne Vorführung von ein paar Trailern. Jens, da kannste dir vielleicht noch was abgucken.


----------



## kris. (24. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich packe es hier auch noch mal rein.
> Im Tourenfred gab´s noch keine Antwort.
> 
> Kennt sich hier eigentlich jemand auf der Porta-Seite des Wiehen aus. Also rund um den Funkturm, Blauer See und dann Richtung Osten?
> ...



Ich nicht.



So, jetzt hast Du wenigstens ne Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (24. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich packe es hier auch noch mal rein.
> Im Tourenfred gab´s noch keine Antwort.
> 
> Kennt sich hier eigentlich jemand auf der Porta-Seite des Wiehen aus. Also rund um den Funkturm, Blauer See und dann Richtung Osten?
> ...



k_star kennt sich dort aus. 2mal hat er mich schon  zu den "hohen steinen" (oder so) geführt.
beidemal eine grenzerfahrung


----------



## Surfjunk (24. September 2011)

Grenzerfahrung!
Das macht neugierig. 
Ich hatte Kiwi schon über Fb angehauen, der meinte das wohl nur ein brauchbar Trail vom Funkturm runter nach Porta geht. 
Mal schauen was K_Star sagt.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2011)

trails kenne ich da auch nicht wirklich.

nur viele nette waldwege zum ordentlich gas geben.
man entdeckt aber immer wieder was neues.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

*Leute ich / wir brauchen eure Hilfe!

 Wie schon im Stammtisch und Eventthema 
gepostet steht uns MTB'lern am Mittwoch ein Gespräch mit dem Förster ins Haus. 
Leider ist manchen für euch die Teilnahme am Termin aus zeitlichen / finanziellen Gesichtspunkten nicht sinnvoll / möglich.

Allerdings brauchen wir euch! Könntet ihr einen Zettel mit Name und Unterschrift an meine Mailadresse (jenshorstmannharting (At) yahoo.de) schicken, auf dem ihr mir erlaubt euch zu vertreten?

Von einem erfolgreichen Abend verpsreche ich mir eine legale Strecke!


Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!!



LG Jens*


----------



## kris. (26. September 2011)

mach ich heute abend, da kann ich meine unterschrift einscannen


----------



## slang (26. September 2011)

Deine Unterschrift? Sieht die nicht so aus wie das Logo von Jack Wolfskin? 

Jens, ich versuche selbst anwesend zu sein. Fahr ich halt vorher auf eigene Faust durch den Wiehen.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2011)

Ich kann dir ja vorher eine Beschreibung der Trails geben!  
Das können wir dann ja heute Abend bei FB oder per PN besprechen! 

Finde ich gut! :daumen
:


----------



## slang (26. September 2011)

Das wär echt super


----------



## kris. (26. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Deine Unterschrift? Sieht die nicht so aus wie das Logo von Jack Wolfskin?


 
fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. September 2011)

Boh, wie gut dass dieser Tag langsam nen Ende findet.

Kennt ihr das auch? 
Du stehst morgens auf, irgendwie um 10 oder so, und du weißt sofort, es ist so nutzlos, es gibt nichts zu tun, keiner will was von dir, selbst Gooni erteilt einem ne Absage.

Frau ist zur Arbeit, ja.., die darf schaffen, am Vorwärtskommen dieser Gesellschaft mit dabei sein,.... sich beteiligen. 

Und ich? Nichts, einfach ein riesiges Loch.

Schauste aus dem Fenster, ja toll, Wetter ist ja auch nur so la.la, höchstens 26 Grad, und die Sonne nervt doch auch nur.

Ach was soll ich klagen, schaut mal das Foto an. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich damit die ganze Sinnlosigkeit und Depression dieses, meines heutigen Tages gut, einfangen konnte.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. September 2011)

Also ich hab mich dann doch lieber am Vorwärtskommen der Gesellschaft beteiligt. ... was soll ich sagen, ich habe uns heute ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht.  

... aber schönes Foto!


----------



## freetourer (27. September 2011)

die depression lag an dem tag definitiv am rad, oder?


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ach was soll ich klagen, schaut mal das Foto an.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich damit die ganze Sinnlosigkeit und Depression dieses, meines heutigen Tages gut, einfangen konnte.



sinnlos war der tag nur, wenn du vom hermann runter nicht nen schönen trail genommen hast....zb. den Secret Spot 
Ich glaub da muss ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen....


----------



## nippelspanner (27. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *
> Von einem erfolgreichen Abend verpsreche ich mir eine legale Strecke!
> *



Ach du Schei§§e! Du weißt hoffentlich, wie solche Strecken aussehen!? Im Gegenzug sollen wir Trailfans dann nur noch auf Forstautobahnen abstumpfen.  Dann doch lieber in der rechtlichen Grauzone bleiben. Kein großen Aufsehen mit *zu* abgedrehten Trailbauwerken machen und Spaß haben!



JENSeits schrieb:


> *
> Könntet ihr einen Zettel mit Name und Unterschrift an meine Mailadresse (jenshorstmannharting (At) yahoo.de) schicken, auf dem ihr mir erlaubt euch zu vertreten?
> *






PS: Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber ich bin da eher skeptisch! 
Trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. September 2011)

Kennt jemand von euch ein nettes Ausflugslokal (ähnl. Bienenschmidt) am Teuto in Richtung Borgholzhausen? Wollte morgen evtl. gegen Mittag ne Tour in die Richtung machen und hab da kaum Ortskenntnisse da ich meistens nur bis zur Schwedenschanze gefahren bin. Wichtig wäre halt, das man sein Bike auch problemlos in Tischnähe abstellen kann.

... aber kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit unserem lieben Burgfräulein, welches uns Mountainbiker besonders gerne bewirten lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. September 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ach du Schei§§e! Du weißt hoffentlich, wie solche Strecken aussehen!? Im Gegenzug sollen wir Trailfans dann nur noch auf Forstautobahnen abstumpfen.  Dann doch lieber in der rechtlichen Grauzone bleiben. Kein großen Aufsehen mit *zu* abgedrehten Trailbauwerken machen und Spaß haben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sehen denn legale Strecken aus? (Ernsthafte Frage, ich weiß es wirklich nicht)

Und eine Grauzone bei selbstgestrickten Trails gibt es nicht. Es ist eindeutig verboten. Spazieren und Radfahren ist nur auf festen Wegen erlaubt. Über die Definition "fester Weg" kann man jetzt sicherlich streiten. Da können vielleicht andere was zu sagen.


----------



## slang (27. September 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> die depression lag an dem tag definitiv am rad, oder?



Warum? Ich bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2011)

also eig sehen legale strecken doch ganz geil aus....siehe Merxhausen (DH Park im Solling oder eben Strecken die man auch immer wieder bei xc rennen befährt: Salzdetfurth zb. ist jawohl mega geil)

wenn sich die erbauer da wirklich reinhängen spricht da wohl nix gegen. Da alles auf eigene Gefahr sein wird, ist es doch auch egal wie krass die Strecken sind.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn legale Strecken aus? (Ernsthafte Frage, ich weiß es wirklich nicht)
> 
> Und eine Grauzone bei selbstgestrickten Trails gibt es nicht. Es ist eindeutig verboten.



Schaut einfach mal in den Deister Fred. 
Dort ist jetzt nach ich weis nicht wieviel Jahren, nach Absprache mit Forstamt, Versicherung und den Pächtern, eine Vereinsgründung möglich. 
Erst das machte den weg frei für legalen Trails. 

An der Sache waren aber ich weis nicht wieviel Leute beteiligt. 

Meinen Segen hast du, ich fahre die anderen Trails trotzdem weiter.


----------



## kris. (27. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Spazieren und Radfahren ist nur auf festen Wegen erlaubt.



Fast richtig. Fußgänger sind im Wald (solange es kein Nationalpark ist) nicht an Wege gebunden, sondern dürfen hinlaufen wo sie wollen. Es sei denn an der Wiese steht ein Hochsitz, dann ist diese eine jagdrechtliche Einrichtung und darf nicht betreten werden.

Sind hat alle bekloppt hier...


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

Das möchte ich ja auch niemandem weg nehmen - mir selbst doch auch nicht!
Was wir fahren und machen im Wald ist nunmal illegal.

Ich hoffe einfach auf ein gegenseitiges Wohlbefinden / eine gewissen Harmonie.
Vor ein paar Wochen konnte ich mit dem Herrn "Von der Recke" nur gute Erfahrungen machen. Keine Erlaubnis, aber man merkte das er und nicht erschießen wird 
Das reicht mir persönlich.

Ich möchte halt mal die Gegenseite kennen lernen und möchte ein sympathisches Bild abgeben, damit wir nicht als Hip Hopper / Penner / Geisteskranke / Gauner / an Bushaltestellen Rotzer empfunden werden!



so far, 
 Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also eig sehen legale strecken doch ganz geil aus....siehe Merxhausen (DH Park im Solling oder eben Strecken die man auch immer wieder bei xc rennen befährt: Salzdetfurth zb. ist jawohl mega geil)
> 
> wenn sich die erbauer da wirklich reinhängen spricht da wohl nix gegen. Da alles auf eigene Gefahr sein wird, ist es doch auch egal wie krass die Strecken sind.



bad salzdetfurth kannst du nicht mit anderen legalisierten strecken wie z.b. im deister vergleichen.

in badse steht selbst der bürgermeister dahinter. ist halt ein "sportstadt".


selbst wenn die strecken auf eigene gefahr hin befahren werden, gehört das gelände immer noch jemandem.
den bürgersteig vorm haus musst du im winter auch streuen.
ähnlich sieht es mit zu gefährlichen strecken im wald aus.


----------



## nippelspanner (27. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Schaut einfach mal in den Deister Fred.
> Dort ist jetzt nach ich weis nicht wieviel Jahren, nach Absprache mit Forstamt, Versicherung und den Pächtern, eine Vereinsgründung möglich.



Der Knackpunkt ist in meinen Augen nur, dass das Forstamt dann natürlich (zu Recht) davon ausgehen wird, dass dann nur noch auf den "legalen" Trails gefahren wird. Bin schon jetzt gespannt, wie das knallt, wenn dem natürlich nicht so ist...


----------



## JENSeits (27. September 2011)

Das lässt sich allerdings über eine Vereinsgründung mit Versicherungsschutz abdecken. 
Wenn man nur will geht das.


Uns kann man meines Erachtens nicht mit den Deister vergleichen. Deren Chickenways sind mehr gebuddelt als unsere Trails. Andere Größenordnungen an Streckenlänge, Bikern, Bauwerken, Verletzten ... zudem gibts dahinten wesentlich mehr Stress zwischen Fußvolk und Radfolk.
 Nichts für ungut aber der Vergleich hinkt meins Erachtens.


----------



## nippelspanner (27. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und eine Grauzone bei selbstgestrickten Trails gibt es nicht. Es ist eindeutig verboten.



Word! Keine Frage! Meine auch eher "historisch gewachsene Trails" = Trampelpfade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch ein nettes Ausflugslokal (ähnl. Bienenschmidt) am Teuto in Richtung Borgholzhausen? Wollte morgen evtl. gegen Mittag ne Tour in die Richtung machen und hab da kaum Ortskenntnisse da ich meistens nur bis zur Schwedenschanze gefahren bin. Wichtig wäre halt, das man sein Bike auch problemlos in Tischnähe abstellen kann.
> 
> ... aber kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit unserem lieben Burgfräulein, welches uns Mountainbiker besonders gerne bewirten lässt.



Louisenturm, selbstgebackener Kuchen, sehr lecker. Schau mal im Netz ob täglich geöffnet ist. Ansonsten ist die Eisdiele in Werther gut.


----------



## slang (27. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Fast richtig. Fußgänger sind im Wald (solange es kein Nationalpark ist) nicht an Wege gebunden, sondern dürfen hinlaufen wo sie wollen. Es sei denn an der Wiese steht ein Hochsitz, dann ist diese eine jagdrechtliche Einrichtung und darf nicht betreten werden.
> 
> Sind hat alle bekloppt hier...



Und wieso ist dann criscros als er letztens zu Fuß einen Trail ablatschte vom Förster angeschnautzt worden? Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich da schon runtergefahren bin, teilweise in Gruppen mit 10 Leuten. 

Aber mit dem bekloppt haste Recht, leider auch außerhalb des Waldes


----------



## Surfjunk (27. September 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist in meinen Augen nur, dass das Forstamt dann natürlich (zu Recht) davon ausgehen wird, dass dann nur noch auf den "legalen" Trails gefahren wird. Bin schon jetzt gespannt, wie das knallt, wenn dem natürlich nicht so ist...



Da hatte ich Evel auch mal nach gefragt. 
Die alten Strecken bleiben wohl aktiv. 
Nur im Mitteteil des Deisters dürfen dann die beiden Trails richtig ausgebaut werden mit NorthShors usw. 
Der linke und rechte Teil gehören sowies anderen Leuten und die sind von der Vereinsgründung gar nicht betroffen. 

Ich bin aber selber mal gespannt wie sich das dann in der nächsten Saison in der Realität abspielen wird.


----------



## criscross (27. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch ein nettes Ausflugslokal (ähnl. Bienenschmidt) am Teuto in Richtung Borgholzhausen? Wollte morgen evtl. gegen Mittag ne Tour in die Richtung machen und hab da kaum Ortskenntnisse da ich meistens nur bis zur Schwedenschanze gefahren bin. Wichtig wäre halt, das man sein Bike auch problemlos in Tischnähe abstellen kann.
> 
> ... aber kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit unserem lieben Burgfräulein, welches uns Mountainbiker besonders gerne bewirten lässt.


 
Das Lebkuchencafe Schulze in Borgholzhausen ist ganz nett.


----------



## kris. (27. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und wieso ist dann criscros als er letztens zu Fuß einen Trail ablatschte vom Förster angeschnautzt worden?



Weil wegen alle bekloppt!!


----------



## kris. (28. September 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist in meinen Augen nur, dass das Forstamt dann natürlich (zu Recht) davon ausgehen wird, dass dann nur noch auf den "legalen" Trails gefahren wird. Bin schon jetzt gespannt, wie das knallt, wenn dem natürlich nicht so ist...


 
Tja, ein Verein kann halt keine Haftung für evtl. Nicht-Mitglieder übernehmen. Wenn Vereinsmitglieder auf illegalen Strecken erwischt werde ist das natürlich ungeschickt, falls denn vorher abgemacht wurde, das sowas im Gegenzug für eine genehmigte Strecke unterbleibt.


----------



## JENSeits (28. September 2011)

An die Pros von euch:


Taugt die was in Verbindung mit ner Bike-Short?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a27756/details.html


----------



## slang (29. September 2011)

Gore hat nach meiner Erfahrung eigentlich immer ihre Hausaufgabe ordentlich erledigt.
8 Bahnen ist gut, Flachnähte ist auch gut. Trägerhose sitzt generell besser, werden dir alle Sportler hier bestätigen.
Aber brauchst du das?

Ich fahr zum Beispiel lieber ohne Trägerhosen, weil ich bei meinen Genußtouren irgenwann auch mal Pipi machen muß, und dann nervt es total, wenn man sich bei ner Trägerhose halb ausziehen muß, um an seinen Pillermann zu kommen


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

Für den Winter möchte ich das schon haben, ja! 
Bei mir rutscht und bewegt sich sonst alles was es nicht soll ... also ähm die Hose meine ich!

Mein Bauch und mein Hintern passen halt meist nicht so gut zu den Hosen, das man es rutschfrei tragen könne 


Dankesehr - wird Heute wohl bestellt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (29. September 2011)

Moin Jens,

berichte mal vom gestrigen Treffen. 
Wo darft Du denn jetzt deinen Trail bauen?


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

Moin!
Soll das Ironie sein?


'Gestern war soweit gut - finde ich.
Der Förster hat mal das Mountainbiken soweit ganz gut erklärt. Dann haben wir viele Infos über Rechte, Gesetze und bestimmte Gegebenheiten bekommen. Das wurde dann zwischendurch schon kommentiert.

Als es dann um die Versicherungen beim befahren von Strecken und Wegen ging, wurde die Diskussion lebhafter. Die Waldbesitzer versuchten verständlicherweise auf ihr Risiko hinzuweisen. Das ist soweit auch angekommen, denke ich.

So, Ende der Frühstückspause also kürzer: 
Es wird in Zukunft weitere Treffen geben und man wird sicherlich, so wie Gestern, gescheit und sachlich über eine legale Strecke diskutieren können. Das Forstamt möchte nicht das Problem wie in Porta haben, das Strecken illegal gebaut werden und dann zerstört werden müssen, es jedoch sofort eine neue gibt.



Fazit meinerseits:   Alles gut verlaufen - der Verhandlungsmarathon kann beginnen 

Sascha, Stephan, bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich etwas falsch sehen sollte ..


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich fahr zum Beispiel lieber ohne Trägerhosen, weil ich bei meinen Genußtouren irgenwann auch mal Pipi machen muß, und dann nervt es total, wenn man sich bei ner Trägerhose halb ausziehen muß, um an seinen Pillermann zu kommen



braucht man doch gar nicht.
einfach etwas nach vorne beugen, damit die träger entspannt werden und dann vorne etwas runterziehen.


so, und nun wieder zu ernsthaften themen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> braucht man doch gar nicht.
> einfach etwas nach vorne beugen, damit die träger entspannt werden und dann vorne etwas runterziehen.
> 
> 
> so, und nun wieder zu ernsthaften themen.



Also ich meine der Gooni hat mir mal erzählt, er stülpt sich vorher immer ne alte Schaltzughülle drüber und lässt die dann unten nen Stück aus der Hose hängen. Da brauch er angeblich noch nicht mal absteigen! 
Jaja, das ist schon ein raffinierter Lümmel! (... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!)


----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Es wird in Zukunft weitere Treffen geben und man wird sicherlich, so wie Gestern, gescheit und sachlich über eine legale Strecke diskutieren können. Das Forstamt möchte nicht das Problem wie in Porta haben, das Strecken illegal gebaut werden und dann zerstört werden müssen, es jedoch sofort eine neue gibt.


 
Klingt als hätte das Forstamt eine legale Strecke als gute Lösung für das Problem in Porta kapiert.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das sich dann auch die Biker vernünftig verhalten...


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

Porta wurde da eher negativ angekreidet. Da wollten wir aber auch nicht näher drauf eingehen.

Abzusehen ist, das wir MTB'ler und auch die Gegenseite keine Lust auf ein Katz- und Mausspiel wie in Porta haben! Es muss eine Lösung her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Abzusehen ist, das wir MTB'ler und auch die Gegenseite keine Lust auf ein Katz- und Mausspiel wie in Porta haben! Es muss eine Lösung her!


 

Äh, ja, so meinte ich das auch.
War wohl schlecht formuliert...


----------



## nippelspanner (29. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Soll das Ironie sein?



Nein! Das interessiert mich wirklich.



JENSeits schrieb:


> Der Förster hat mal das Mountainbiken soweit ganz gut erklärt.



Der Förster hat EUCH das Biken erklärt??? 
Ich vermute, Du meinst was anderes, oder gab´s für alle gleich ein Fahrtechnikseminar dazu?


----------



## slang (29. September 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sascha, Stephan, bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich etwas falsch sehen sollte ..



Nö, alles okay, bis auf meinen Namen   

Mal so meine Anmerkungen dazu. 

An den Erläuterungen des Försters zum MTB-Sport konnte man ganz gut erkenn, wie wenig Plan er davon hat.  

Diese ganzen Zahlenspiele zu Umsätzen in der Fahrradindustrie, Unfallstatistiken, Radtourismus etc waren doch Spokes. Das bezog sich ja immer auf die gesamte Fahrradwelt/kultur, oder wie auch immer. Die Unfallstatistik waren doch die Zahlen der polizeilich aufgenommen Fälle, also fast ausnahmslos Verkehrsunfälle auf Strassen. Wer ruft denn die Cops an, wenn er sich beim Biken im Wald nen Arm gebrochen hat?
Radtourismus: stellt man sich an nen schönen Maisonntag mal an den Weserradweg sieht man, was die Umsätze dieses Tourismus sind,  dagegen sind die Bikefestivalbesucher doch ne Randgruppe.
Durchschnittlicher Preis eines Neurades: 460  , brauch wohl nicht kommentiert werden. 
Soundsoviel verkaufte MTB, Zahl hab ich vergessen, übersieht aber die Tatsache, dass wahrscheinlich 9 von 10 MTBs niemals Waldboden sehen

Egal, dicke Zahlen machen Eindruck, und das war ja dann für unser Ansinnen eher förderlich.



Spannend fand ich die Bilder von der Besitzaufteilung des Waldes, Beispiel war zwischen Lübbecke und Kahle Wart. Das sind halt immer nur so Streifen, vom Kamm bis unten zum Fuß des Berges, teilweise nur 10m breit. 
Also ein Besitzer, der sein Okay für ne legale Strecke geben würde, reicht nicht aus.

Auch diese Haftungsfragen. 
Typischer Unfall, wenn einer über ne Wurzel stolpert, muß man im Wald halt mit rechnen. - keine Haftung für den Waldbesitzer.
Atypischer Unfall, rennt er vor ne Schranke, könnte Probleme für den Besitzter geben, wenn die nicht ordenlich gekennzeichnet ist, Reflektoren, Signalfarbe etc.

Wenn jetzt ein Besitzer ne illegale Strecke duldet, und es zu einem Unfall kommt, könnte das zu den atypischen Unfällen gerechnet werden. Haftungsprobleme könnten auftauchen. 

Das war so die Argumentation der Waldbesitzer/ Förster. 

Konnt ja keiner ahnen, das Oma Meume mit ihrem Torpedo3-gang da jetzt auch mal runter wollte 


Welche Wege befahren werden dürfen oder nicht war ja eigentlich niemanden so richtig klar, nur soviel, nach Ansicht des Försters wäre selbst der Hermann streckenweise als nicht befestigter Weg anzusehen. 

Der Radclubvorsitzende und der Lehrer von diese MTB-Ag haben schön argumentiert, Jugendförderung, Sport ist gesund etc, kommt immer gut an. 
Auch der Mensch, der meinte, wenn irgeneine illegale Strecke abgerissen wird, kommen nen paar Jugendliche und bauen 200m weiter eine neue. 
Das kann man hier im Teuto um Bielefeld herum ja auch ganz gut sehen. Der Wald ist hier ja ordentlich zerfranst. 

Bei dem Förster ist glaub ich angekommen, dass er die MTBler nicht mehr ignorieren kann, und dass ne legale Strecke die beste Vorbeugung gegen illegale ist.

Ob es damit keine weiteren Strecken gäbe, halte ich allerdings für sehr fraglich.

So reicht, die Sonne lockt, ich dreh jetzt ne Runde im Wald, ob legal, illegal, *******gal


----------



## Sumsemann (29. September 2011)

Hi Stefan,

leider ist dein Handy aus.
Hab dir ne PM geschrieben...


----------



## Ulrich-40 (29. September 2011)

Fahrtechnik vom Förster - oder bikelounge/trailtech a la Caesar? - na sag mal, jetzt wär ich aber vor lachen beinahe vom Bürostuhl gerutscht.


----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Nein! Das interessiert mich wirklich.


Dann ist ja gut.



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Der Förster hat EUCH das Biken erklärt???
> Ich vermute, Du meinst was anderes,



Die Erklärung war für die andere Fraktion bestimmt.
Das er nicht alles weiß und nicht immer den richtigen Kontext getroffen hat, verwundert doch nicht. Aber er hat sich sichtlich bemüht - er hat den Abend ja auch ins Leben gerufen!
Das empfinde ich als durchaus positives Zeichen!




nippelspanner schrieb:


> oder gab´s für alle gleich ein Fahrtechnikseminar dazu?






Schade fande ich, das die Vertreter des Naturschutzbundes sich nicht haben sehen lassen. Die 3!! haben sich aus terminlichen Engpässen / Gründen auf einem Mittwoch Abend um 19Uhr entschuldigen lassen - der Förster fands auch nicht so gut.

Unsere "Gegenseite" bestand zu 100% aus der älteren Generation. Die hat zum größten Teil sachlich argumentiert. Sicherlich sind immer 1 oder 2 Hardliner dabei. Aber auch die sind ruhig und sachlich geblieben, auf unserer Seite ebenso. Ich fands gut das doch so 10 Leute der Gegenseite gekommen sind - finde ich wirklich gut 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal bei Dirk, auch wenn er hier nicht mitliest, bedanken! Schade das er nicht mehr zu seinem Vortrag gekommen ist, aber auch so hat er super argumentieren können!!



LG Jens


----------



## nippelspanner (29. September 2011)

"Schade fande ich, das die Vertreter des Naturschutzbundes sich nicht haben sehen lassen."

Da sei doch froh drüber.
Die Aktivisten vom BUND sind doch die größten Flöten!
Siehe deren Vorzeige-Projekt "großes Torfmoor" 
Aber EU-Fördergelder verbraten, da sind sie ganz groß drin!


----------



## slang (29. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Schaut einfach mal in den Deister Fred.
> Dort ist jetzt nach ich weis nicht wieviel Jahren, nach Absprache mit Forstamt, Versicherung und den Pächtern, eine Vereinsgründung möglich.
> Erst das machte den weg frei für legalen Trails.
> 
> ...



Okay, hab grade "einfach " mal in den Deister Thread geschaut. 
Rechne mit ner Antwort so Frühjahr 2012.

Bis dahin könnte ich die 913 Thread Seiten durch haben


----------



## Surfjunk (29. September 2011)

Fang von hinten an und nimm mal so die letzten 5.
Dann bist du im Thema


----------



## Forest-Pitt (29. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich war lange nicht hier und merke, hab richtig was verpasst. Zu dem Abend am Mittwoch hätte ich nicht kommen können. 
Habe aber grade mit Dirk gesprochen, der mir alles berichtet hat. (Wir sind fast Nachbarn) Er fand auch, das es für's Erste ganz gut gelaufen ist.
Am Sonntag machen Dirk und ich ne kleine Biketour und da werden wir noch genauer drüber sprechen, wie's wohl weitergeht. 
Ich bin dafür, die DIMB mit in die Sache einzubinden, da die schon Erfahrung haben und die richtigen Leute für Verhandlungen und Streckenbau. 
Hey Jens, ich werde Dirk am Sonntag Deinen Dank ausrichten. Er hat mir auch von Deinem souveränen Auftritt erzählt. Er fand's gut.

Es ist gut, das sich was bewegt. Also lass uns am Ball bleiben und wenn wir die richtigen Vorlagen spielen, wird es sicher in die richtige Richtung gehen.

Für Interessierte, @ slang, die sich vor der nächsten Sitzung in einer Frittenbude in der Nähe stärken wollen, kann ich meinen Imbiss neben der Volksbank in Hüllhorst empfehlen. grins..... Wenn ich's zeitlich hinbekomme und es passt, würd ich auch noch vorher den Gide machen und zeigen um welches Gelände es sich dreht.

Mit sportlichem Gruß @ all
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. September 2011)

Moin Peter!

Ja mach das mal bitte! Sonntag wäre ich gerne dabei - bin aber bei einem Rennen 
Richte ihm bitte auch aus, das ich gerne helfe und mich auch reinkniee, wenns nötig ist.
Jemanden von der DIMB kenne ich, falls nötig stelle ich den Kontakt gerne her 




LG Jens


----------



## slang (29. September 2011)

Forest-Pitt schrieb:


> Für Interessierte, @ slang, die sich vor der nächsten Sitzung in einer Frittenbude in der Nähe stärken wollen, kann ich meinen Imbiss neben der Volksbank in Hüllhorst empfehlen. grins.....
> Peter



Huch, bin ich beobachtet worden. Nächstes Mal würde ich natürlich deiner Empfehlung folgen


----------



## Tycron (30. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich packe es hier auch noch mal rein.
> Im Tourenfred gab´s noch keine Antwort.
> 
> Kennt sich hier eigentlich jemand auf der Porta-Seite des Wiehen aus. Also rund um den Funkturm, Blauer See und dann Richtung Osten?
> ...




Ich fahre dort eigentlich nur die Waldautobahnen um mich ein wenig fit zu halten. Aber heute mal nen Weg gefunden, den ihr wohl eher als Trail/Track bezeichnet.








Ist so symmetrisch, da ich erst hochgeschoben hab und dann runter. Und ja, die Geschwindigkeit ist lächerlich, aber bin blutiger Anfänger und mit einem eher Baumarktfahrrad unterwegs. Schutzkleidung war auch nicht am start, also eher vorsichtig unterwegs.
Wer interesse an den gps-Daten hat, einfach pm an mich. Wenn das hier falsch ist, dann auch schon mal sorry.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2011)

wo genau bist du gefahren?


----------



## Tycron (30. September 2011)

Wesergebirge, hoch zur Portakanzel und wieder runter. Alles recht nahe zur Weser hin, teilweise geht der Weg nur so paar Meter am Abgrund entlang.


----------



## gooni11 (30. September 2011)

moin Jungs.....
heut wollt ich zwar wieder mit dem Rad los,..... Aber es muß auch mal ohne gehen eine Woche also dachte ich mir.... LIPPESEE....! 
Und nun sitze ich hier und teste das iPad..... Evt teste ich auch das Wasser gleich..... 
Mfg


----------



## kris. (30. September 2011)

sehr elegant den kleinen finger abgespreizt, herr angelo!


----------



## vogel23 (2. Oktober 2011)

Schade, hatte am Mittwoch leider keine Zeit! wäre mal interessant gewesen was die eingesessenen förster so für zeugs erzählen! ich denke das thema hat so viele seiten die man da betrachten muss. was mich interessieren würde ist ob auch das thema sachbeschädigung angesprochen wurde, bzw. wertverlust durch zuwachsverluste im wald, also verluste für den waldbesitzer!
wie gesagt, laut naturschutzgesetz, in dem das betreten des waldes geregelt ist, ist das fahren nur auf befestigten wegen erlaubt, was bedeutet, der reifen darf keinen abdruck im wegkörper hinterlassen!


----------



## the_Shot (2. Oktober 2011)

So Freunde, ich bin gerade von ner schnellen Runde zum Herman zurück und kann voller Stolz behaupten Angelo's Zeit gnadenlos eingestampft zu haben. Die neue zu schlagende Zeit: 2.13 min, vll sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich meine schwarze Dame ausgeführt habe Hätte mich auf den letzten Hundert Metern nicht son sch... Dacia aufgehalten, wärs wohl noch nen Tucken schneller gewesen, ich wollt ja nicht den Verkehr unnötig gefährden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> So Freunde, ich bin gerade von ner schnellen Runde zum Herman zurück und kann voller Stolz behaupten Angelo's Zeit gnadenlos eingestampft zu haben. Die neue zu schlagende Zeit: 2.13 min, vll sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich meine schwarze Dame ausgeführt habe Hätte mich auf den letzten Hundert Metern nicht son sch... Dacia aufgehalten, wärs wohl noch nen Tucken schneller gewesen, ich wollt ja nicht den Verkehr unnötig gefährden



Warum fährst du dein Fahrrad auf dem Dachgepäckträger zum Herman?


----------



## kris. (2. Oktober 2011)

schwarze dame klingt schwer nach mopped


----------



## the_Shot (2. Oktober 2011)

Ganz genau, hab die Holde in diesem Jahr ganz schön vernachlässigt, da musste ich heut morgen mal das schöne Wetter anders nutzen, als auf dem Radl Fußgänger zu schikanieren


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2011)

ich war heute mal ne kleine runde zwischen kaiser und kaffee waldkristall drehen.
auf dem rückweg kurz vor dem wilden schmied dachte ich ich gucke nicht richtig.
(der weg gabelt sich dort, links gehts nach minden runter und rechts kommt man direkt beim wilden schmied raus.)

das sehe ich doch tatsächlich ne gruppe mit diesen zweirädrigen scootern die sich selber im gleichgewicht halten.
zwei dieser gruppe kamen grade links aus der einfahrt zu den trails, die dann oberhalb vom wilden schmied entlang führen. die beiden haben dies wohl als abkürzung genommen.

jetzt soll sich noch mal irgendwer über biker beschweren, wenn sich jetzt sogar schon gruppen mit diesen zweirädrigen dingern im wald bewegen.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst die Segways? Spaßige Teile aber damit im Wald? Muss ja auch nicht sein!

Obwohl wir ja eigentlich bei solchen Themen ruhig sein sollten ...


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2011)

jup, sone dinger: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segway_Personal_Transporter

mir machts ja nichts, nur werden sich sicher einige fußgänger sehr darüber wundern.

wenn ich mir angucke wie die leute teilweise zur zeite springen, obwohl man noch meterweit weg ist und die geschwindigkeit schon ordentlich gedrosselt hat um ja niemanden zu erschrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. Oktober 2011)

Chucki und ich sind heute von Bergkirchen zum Denkmal gefahren. Man was war der Wald voll. Da hätte man echt ein Signalhorn am Lenker haben können und wäre wahrscheinlich genau so oft auf ein Gruppe Rentner aufgefahren wie ohne. 
Am schlimmsten war der Rückweg. Mit schieben wäre wir bestimmt schneller gewesen. 

Aber trotzdem richtig geil Krause Buche und Schneller Peter gerockt. Und den ganzen Egge Kamm. Und das bei besten Wetter.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Oktober 2011)

Jawoll. 

Vor allem die Trails entlang des Kamms bin ich noch nie
gefahren und wundere mich immernoch darüber, dass wir die
bislang übersehen haben. 

Knallgeile Runde ... und meinen Tacho habe ich ja auch wieder


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Du meinst die Segways? Spaßige Teile aber damit im Wald? Muss ja auch nicht sein!
> 
> Obwohl wir ja eigentlich bei solchen Themen ruhig sein sollten ...



Wir sind aber nicht motorisiert...


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich bin grad auch wieder auf der Suche nach Flats...
> 
> Man fühlt sich damit einfach sichere auf'm Trail!!!
> 
> Ich werd dann immer wechseln, je nach dem was ich vor habe zu fahren.



Genau so mache ich es auch 

Schaff dir die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro an. Leicht und stabil und nciht zu teuer! Dazu dann 5.10 Schuhe und du wirst sehen wie genial das geht!




kris. schrieb:


> Wir sind aber nicht motorisiert...



!


----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Genau so mache ich es auch
> 
> Schaff dir die NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro an. Leicht und stabil und nciht zu teuer! Dazu dann 5.10 Schuhe und du wirst sehen wie genial das geht!



Du übersiehst, dass du mit Sumse redest, 
Pedale unter 500 kommen nicht mal in die engere Auswahl


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Oktober 2011)

:d


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du übersiehst, dass du mit Sumse redest,
> Pedale unter 500 kommen nicht mal in die engere Auswahl



LOL... Am Liebsten hätte ich...:








Nur halt in rot 

Aber 600 Euro ist dann doch auch mir zu viel 

Dann doch eher:


----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2011)

die RESET sind ja mal der HAMMER!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> die RESET sind ja mal der HAMMER!



JA!!!!! Aber sooooooo bekloppt bin ich dann nun doch nicht


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

Mir persönlich sagen sie optisch mal überhaupt nicht zu. Gewicht ist allerdings eine Ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

Gewicht... 

Die neuen Reverse 202!!



202gr


----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2011)

joa ist nix mit bild, neh 


Wenn schon so viel Geld inne hand nehmen, dann lieber für Plastik. Nen Schmolke Lenker wär doch was feines


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

Hab schon nen Plastik Lenker...

und der neue S-Works Carbon Lenker mit jetzt 72cm Breite ist bereits bestellt


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2011)

Plaste und Elaste. Wie beim Trabi!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Plaste und Elaste. Wie beim Trabi!



Wo du Recht hast... 


Ach ja... wer nen 68 Carbon low Riser haben will (165gr) der darf sich gerne melden


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> LOL... Am Liebsten hätte ich...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ... pssst, Sumse! Pssst, gibt's die auch in gold?


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... pssst, Sumse! Pssst, gibt's die auch in gold?


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... pssst, Sumse! Pssst, gibt's die auch in gold?



Jep... Bei dem Preis ist das wahrscheinlich dann auch echt Gold


----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... pssst, Sumse! Pssst, gibt's die auch in gold?



Psst, ist noch geheim, ich hatte Zugang zu den Produktionshallen von Reset, aber psst.

Die planen nen Kinderwagen, Eloxalteile ohne Ende, alles Gold, Gewicht ist unterirdisch, Preis na ja, brauchst du dein Auto wirklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

Leute ich bin nun mal nen Kaufmann, daher sag ich nur "Ich kauf man(n)!" 

... und das mit dem Kinderwagen überleg ich mir auch noch! Mensch ich hab doch noch die ganzen Telekom-Aktien, die bringen sicher Kohle!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

Schade, gibt doch kein iPhone 5 !!! 

... aber das 4S hat ja auch nen paar nette Features.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Oktober 2011)

bei mir klingelts pausenlos bei facebook, alle am rumheulen ...


----------



## 230691 (4. Oktober 2011)

Jaaa bei mir sieht das nicht anders aus 

Im Sekundentakt ein neuer "Schnief kein Iphone 5 " Beitrag ^^


----------



## slang (4. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrCsHggTaq8"]Die kleine T-Online-Aktie      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2011)

@ jens & @ dennis    dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> die kleine t-online-aktie      - youtube



:d


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ehrlichgesagt froh das es kein ( neues oder optisch neues) 5 er gibt.
Hab meins ja erst ein halbes Jahr und wenn es jetzt ein ganz neues gewesen wär hätt ich wieder ein (altes) gehabt....... Mir würde der Zeitpunkt am besten in gut einem Jahr passen.......dann läuft mein Vertrag so langsam aus und ich kann mich auch mal nachts vor so einen Laden stellen und da Zelten. Wollt ich immer schon mal.......


----------



## slang (5. Oktober 2011)

Ach gooni, 
ist schon nen bissel her, als wir mal drüber sprachen, zu deinem Schlechtwetter-Laufradsatz.

Von wegen kein Centerlock wegen schweren Adapter.

Hast du mal die Gewichte der XT-Naben verglichen?  

HR CL      = 333 g      (selbst gewogen)
HR 6Loch ~ 440g

VR CL 170g und damit mit ner Hope gleichauf.

VR 6 Loch habe ich nichts richtig zu gefunden, aber sehr wahrscheinlich über 220g


CL Adapter, ich habe Mavics zusammen 55g

12 x Torxschrauben, 25-30 gramm

gut, etwas längere Speichen sind für die CL notwendig, dürfte aber insgesamt nicht über 20g Mehrgewicht bei den Speichen kommen

Alles klar 

So genug Erbsen gezählt, essen ist gleich fertig, und dann radeln..


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Oktober 2011)

... sprach der Apple-Fan in Birnen-Form!  *duck und sowas von weg*


----------



## RolfK (5. Oktober 2011)

Könnte mir jemand sagen, von wo bis wo an einer Gabel genau die Einbaulänge gemessen wird? Mitte Achse bis oberster Punkt der Gabelbrücke, wo die untere Lagerschale auf dem Schaft sitzt?


----------



## criscross (5. Oktober 2011)

@ RolfK
genau so isses


----------



## RolfK (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke 

Haste für Samstag schon kälte- und wasserbeständige Klamotten rausgesucht  Ich befürchte das schlimmste


----------



## JENSeits (5. Oktober 2011)

klick mich hart um die Beschreibung zu lesen.


----------



## kris. (6. Oktober 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ach gooni,
> ist schon nen bissel her, als wir mal drüber sprachen, zu deinem Schlechtwetter-Laufradsatz.
> 
> Von wegen kein Centerlock wegen schweren Adapter.
> ...



Moin
Ich glaub NICHT das es da um meinen Schlechtwetterradsatz gegangen ist denn da ist mir das Gewicht eh egal.
Es ging bestimmt um etwas anderes....
 Und ich meine auch mich daran erinnern zu können das man bei hochwertigen Laufrädern immer die leichtere Variante mit 6 Loch Naben hinbekommt und leichten Scheiben. Allein Centerlock SCHEIBEN wiegen im Gegensatz zu meinen Hobe 6 Loch ca 50 gr mehr PRO SCHEIBE! 
Also....... Wenn ich mal zeit und lust hab guck ich auch noch einmal.
Aber es ging mit SICHERHEIT bei dem Gespräch nicht um XT Naben... Da würd ich NIE aufs Gewicht gucken weil es da eh uninterssant ist!
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Und ich meine auch mich daran erinnern zu können das man bei hochwertigen Laufrädern immer die leichtere Variante mit 6 Loch Naben hinbekommt und leichten Scheiben. Allein Centerlock SCHEIBEN wiegen im Gegensatz zu meinen Hobe 6 Loch ca 50 gr mehr PRO SCHEIBE!



Na ja, weil außer Shimano und nen paar Mavics  niemand mit CL baut, ich nehme mal an wegen Lizenzgründen. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ne XTR wiegt, aber ansonsten ist man bei Leichtbaunaben ja zwangsläufig bei 6-Loch. Und  6-Loch Scheiben gehen ja problemlos auf CL-Naben. Das Mehrgewicht durch den Adapter würde man durch weniger Fleisch am Nabenkörper sicherlich raus holen können. 
Aber du hast Recht, ums Gewicht gings nur nebensächlich. Ich wollte ja nur drauf hinweisen, das der Gewichtsvergleich bei XT-Naben eindeutig für die CL-Variante spricht.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Oktober 2011)

Weis jemand wie dieser Lappen heißt den man sich zwischen die Gabel klemmt als Spritzschutz und wo ich den bekomme?


----------



## slang (6. Oktober 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23247_Neoguard-Full-Logo-Spritzschutz-.html

Kannste dir doch mit nem alten Schlauch und 4 Kabelbindern gerade selbst basteln


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Oktober 2011)

Merci, sieht aber dann wahrscheinlich etwas bescheiden aus mit Schlauch.


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Merci, sieht aber dann wahrscheinlich etwas bescheiden aus mit Schlauch.



Riiiiiiiiiiichtig! ... *Optik* zählt!!!! 

... daher auch nochmal mein heute angekommenes Paket (Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn hatten wir ja schon geführt )


----------



## slang (6. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Merci, sieht aber dann wahrscheinlich etwas bescheiden aus mit Schlauch.



Wieso, wenn du vernünftig arbeitest? Aber, ist ja auch egal. Mir wärs das Geld nicht wert, aber das kannste du ja auch anders entscheiden.


----------



## slang (6. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Riiiiiiiiiiichtig! ... *Optik* zählt!!!!
> 
> ... daher auch nochmal mein heute angekommenes Paket (Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn hatten wir ja schon geführt )



oh man,nen Viertel des Preises geht ja wohl auf die Verpackung


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

So ungefähr!  ... war bei dem FSA-Lenker aber genauso. Kann ich Weihnachten Pralinen drin verpacken und meiner Alten schenken.


----------



## the_Shot (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Vollprollporscheschlüsselanhäger an Deinem Mazadaschlüssel geht ja wohl garnicht *kopfschüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Der Vollprollporscheschlüsselanhäger an Deinem Mazadaschlüssel geht ja wohl garnicht *kopfschüttel*



A: Isch fahr nen Toyo Avensis und keenen Mazda 

B: Isch bin Porsche-Fan, daher das Schlüsselband 

... und ob das jetzt nen Porsche, Ferrari oder Lamborghini-Anhänger ist,
ist ja halb so schlimm. Bei Mercedes, BMW oder Audi hätte ich eher Bedenken.


----------



## the_Shot (6. Oktober 2011)

Ach Waldi


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Oktober 2011)

@Waldi: Wir sprechen die selbe Sprache


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ach Waldi



... laß das nicht meine Frau sehn. 

@ Matthias

... ist das jetzt positiv oder negativ?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Oktober 2011)

Positiv!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

Mal was anderes ...

die Saison ist fast vorbei, die Vorbereitungen für den OWL-Treff 2012 in Jens Garten mit eigener Freeride-Strecke laufen auf vollen Touren, ...

... wer ist nächstes Jahr mit von der Partie?

Wann genau war das nochmal, Jens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Was willste denn mit dem Kinderscheiß da?^^

Wenn wir wollen können wir das ruhig bei mir machen! Meine Eltern werdens auch nicht verbieten, gehe ich von aus. Dann haben wir Gartenhaus und mehr als genug Platz. Mit der Strecke wirds wohl eher nichts


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Oktober 2011)

War ja nur nen Späßchen und das Foto ist nicht von meinem Garten.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte schon^^


----------



## Sumsemann (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo...


Wer hat Interesse an Magura Storm SL Bremsscheiben?

Hab eine Bezugsquelle wo ich den Satz in etwa zum halben Preis bekomme, sprich 50 Euro!!!

Die Scheiben sind NEU!!!

Habe sie selbst und sind echt SUPER und vor allem leicht!!!!

Alle Größen sind lieferbar...


LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> 
> Wer hat Interesse an Magura Storm SL Bremsscheiben?
> ...



Ach..... Der Herr Vertreter...


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!! wo sind denn alle? Nichts los hier


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nach dem Wind vorhin nen Anfall hier ...


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2011)

*fingerheb*


----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2011)

Auchfingerheb, 


so Projekt umgesetzt. 





ich weiß, gibt Mecker, weil silberne Felge sieht Schei$$e aus, gibts aber Gründe für.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Oktober 2011)

Sieht klasse aus, Stefan!  

... aber beim Graffiti hättest Du dir etwas mehr Mühe geben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (7. Oktober 2011)

Mehr war wahrscheinlich in der Kürze der Zeit nicht drin 

Sieht aber wirklich schick aus, sowas hätt ich für die Strasse auch gern. Kannste nicht mal ne kleine Liste schreiben, was man da so sieht


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Rad Stefan! Fürs Wintertraining?


----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Schönes Rad Stefan! Fürs Wintertraining?



Genau dafür ist es gebaut.

Ist nen Standard Mtb,  Cube LTD pro  2010

Bessere Bremsen dran, das Drama ging hier damals durchs Forum.  

Ansonsten alte Speichen und Alunippel, die lagen hier noch so rum, und neue Felgen, Mavic 119, Trekking Felgen , Reifen am HR mußte auch neu, weil der Conti mit 42mm dann doch nicht  durch den Rahmen wollte.

Egal, sollte günstig sein, Kosten ca. 70 , damit kann ich leben.

Fährt saugut, macht Spaß. 

In meinem Album gibts noch nen besseres Bild


----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2011)

Ach Waldi
Hab nen paar Alex Rims Felgenringe zu veräußern,
für dich zum Vorzugspreis, 69,90


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ach Waldi
> Hab nen paar Alex Rims Felgenringe zu veräußern,
> für dich zum Vorzugspreis, 69,90



Ich nehme an, ohne Felgenaufkleber!?!


----------



## slang (7. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, ohne Felgenaufkleber!?!



Jupp


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2011)

Aua 

http://www.bustedcarbon.com/


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. Oktober 2011)

Carbon kann brechen.
Ist allgemein bekannt was sollen wir tun?


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Carbon kann brechen.
> Ist allgemein bekannt was sollen wir tun?



Nichts, ich habe keinen Auftrag zu vergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Oktober 2011)

Wundert mich immer wieder wie Rennradrahmen brechen können.
Die sind doch längst nicht solchen Erschütterungen ausgesetzt wie
Mountainbikes.  ... ist vermutlich Materialermüdung.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2011)

erschütterungen vielleicht nicht, aber bei einem sprint muss der rahmen schon ordentlich was aushalten.


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wundert mich immer wieder wie Rennradrahmen brechen können.
> Die sind doch längst nicht solchen Erschütterungen ausgesetzt wie
> Mountainbikes.  ... ist vermutlich Materialermüdung.



Ich verfolge nicht den Rennradmarkt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die auch "dünner" gebaut sind, als MTB Rahmen, quasi die "geringere" Belastung auch schon rausgerechnet wird. 
Es fährt ja auch keiner mit nem Karbongabelschaft am MTB rum. 

Und bist du schon mal in Frankreich Rad gefahren? Der Strassenbelag da ist ja schon fast "offroad"


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Es fährt ja auch keiner mit nem Karbongabelschaft am MTB rum.



nee?

sid worldcup, ritchey carbon starrgabel, dt swiss, ...


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Oktober 2011)

...auch die 140er FutureShock an meinem S-Works hat ne Carbonbabelbrücke und nen Carbongabelschaft


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2011)

Okay, wußte ich nicht.

dann hälts da ja auch langsam Einzug.

Ich weiß noch wie sich viele aufregten, als die ersten Gabeln Aluschäfte bekamen 
"hält niemals, viele zu weich," und so weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin
Also meine Spezi Gabel hat auch Schaft und Krone aus Carbon.

Ich vertraue voll und ganz auf das Zeug. Die Sattelstütze auf dem Bild kann auch gebrochen sein weil zb die Klemme mal zu fest angezogen war ...da ist Carbon dann schon empfindlich. Bei Rennrädern bzw Rennradrahmen denke ich sind diese erstens noch mehr ausgereitzt vom Material her und zum anderen werden diese Rahmen SEHR beansprucht. Schlaglöcher oder schlechte Straßen zb mit 8 bar auf dem Reifen sind echt nicht witzig, da muß so ein Rahmen RICHTIG leiden.

Ich denke wenn jemand technisch so ganz unbegabt ist und so gar keinen Plan hat der sollte evt tatsächlich die Finger von Carbon lassen aber sonst........ist Alu besser?  NÖ!

 Mir ist mein Steppenwolf Fully letzten Herbst auch durchgebrochen hinten,der Rahmen wurde 4Monate ca von mir bewegt war also wie neu.... Und? 
Da ist das ( ok ) könnte man manchmal denken denn darüber redet niemand. Auch könnte ich auf anhieb 4-5 Bekannte nennen denen auch schon Aluteile gebrochen sind. 

Aber irgendwie hacken alle auf dem Carbon rum...... Ich frag mich manchmal echt wie oder warum Menschen auf solche sachen kommen.
Oder so dinge wie..... das bricht ganz plötzlich... Ja soll es vorher bescheid sagen oder was.....hat mein Alurahmen auch nicht gemacht. Hmmm..... Ich hör allerdings schlecht,vielleicht hab ich die Warnungen das Alurahmens einfach überhört....grrrrrrr

ich hatte mal eine Rennrad Gabel aus Carbon die auf einer Seite innen zur hälfte gebrochen ( gerissen ) war,schwer darzustellen.Der Fahrer hatte etwas am Lenker hängen und das ist dann beim fahren zwischen Rad und Gabel gekommen..... Diese wollte ich dann komplett durchbrechen..... Keine chance.... Seit dem weis ich wie stabil das Zeug eigentlich ist.

Also MIR braucht niemand mit diesem Thema kommen....


----------



## slang (9. Oktober 2011)

Tag,

legt nicht immer alles auf die Goldwaage. 
Der Link ist mir hier irgendwo untergekommen, und ich wollte euch den halt nicht vorenthalten. Gibt bestimmt auch Seiten mit zerfransten Alurahmen. 
Ich hatte überhaupt nicht das Ziel, Carbon hier schlecht zu machen

und ich würde nen Carbonrahmen eines Markenherstellers auch mehr Vetrauen schenken, als so einem Alurahmen, der grade mal 1300g wiegt. Da hätte ich auch Bedenken, dass da an vielen Punkten, etwas zuviel Material weggelassen wurde.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mal behaupten das hat was mit Gewohnheiten und Preisregionen (-> Neid) zutun. Letzendlich muss doch der Besitzer damit glücklich werden.


----------



## slang (9. Oktober 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

Was soll ich erklären?


----------



## slang (9. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich mir von dir nicht einfach Neid unterstellen lassen will.

So ich muß jetzt erstmal los.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2011)

So war das auch gar nicht gemeint Mensch!!  Keine Sorge!

Ich meinte eher allgemein das geflame im Forum. Das spricht oft der pure Neid!



Ich wollte dir das auf keinen Fall unterstellen!  Hab dich doch gern


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Oktober 2011)

Mal was ganz anderes Jungs! ... und um euch schon mal etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen ...

NEIN, ich verkaufe keine goldenen Hope-Teile
NEIN, ich habe keine Gold-Zähne 



Kennt sich jemand von euch mit dem Thema Goldankauf aus, bzw. hat schon mal jemand von euch Goldschmuck etc. veräußert? 
Schön wäre es wenn mir jemand einen seriösen Händler in Bielefeld nennen könnte. Online gibt´s ja genug Alternativen, aber ich 
würde gerne sehen was man mir hier vor Ort bieten würde. Bin da ein wenig skeptisch! 

Natürlich hat dieses Thema auch indirekt mit Biken zu tun. ... für den Erlös werden wieder neue Parts bestellt.  Ich hab noch so 
viel Goldschmuck der eh nur im Schrank liegt und momentan sind die Goldpreise ja wirklich top!


----------



## kris. (9. Oktober 2011)

glaubt ihm kein wort! ich habe hier aus vertraulicher und zuverlässiger quelle ein passbild vom waldi:


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Oktober 2011)

Du SACK!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (9. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes Jungs! ... und um euch schon mal etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen ...
> 
> NEIN, ich verkaufe keine goldenen Hope-Teile
> NEIN, ich habe keine Gold-Zähne
> ...



Also ich kann dir so viel dazu sagen.....

Such dir den momentanen Goldpreis im Netz. Also 10 gr gleich 10 euro...bei 585 er zb
Dann wiegst du dein Gold und hast den Preis!
Du bekommst bei einem Ankäufer In der Regel immer diesen Preis und nicht mehr.
Also die Arbeit die das Schmuckstück macht ist verschenkt!

In der Regel kannst du in jedes Leihaus gehen oder zu jedem Türken um die Ecke... Denn dieser Preis wird fast immer gezahlt.
 ABER ich denke du wirst enttäuscht sein! Du bekommst weniger als du meinst glaub mir.
Mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Oktober 2011)

Sei dir da nicht so sicher. Der Auszahlungsbetrag lt. Onlinerechner bei den meisten Goldankäufern liegt bei ca. 20 pro Gramm 585er.

In Bückeburg gibt es sogar einen Händler der noch drüber liegt. Könnte man direkt vorbei fahren. Bei Ali um die Ecke ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Waage geeicht. 

Hab mal ne Kette, nen Anhänger und 4 Ringe gewogen. Die gammeln schon seit Ewigkeiten im Schrank. Sind lt. Onlinerechner fast 500, und ich hab schon abgerundet, da Küchenwaage. Das Zeug war in meinen Augen wertlos. Mit etwas Nevr Dull sehen die wieder aus wie neu. Werde mal Anfang der Woche bei so nem Händler anrufen und fragen wo der Haken ist.  ... morgen wiege ich die Teile mal mit unserer geeichten Laborwaage.


----------



## slang (9. Oktober 2011)

250g für ne Kette und 4 Ringe, was ist nen das für Luden-Gehänge


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> 250g für ne Kette und 4 Ringe, was ist nen das für Luden-Gehänge



Mathestunde mit Waldi

Heute: Dreisatzrechnung

1 Gramm = 20 

? Gramm = 500 

... Tick, Tick, Tick, Tick

Richtig!!!!!!!!! *25 Gramm *


----------



## kris. (10. Oktober 2011)

1 Waldi = ? â¬

OrganhÃ¤ndler mÃ¼sste man sein...


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> 1 Waldi = ? 
> 
> Organhändler müsste man sein...



Ich glaub als Organspender taugt der nicht...

Seine Qualitäten liegen, aus gegebenen Anlass, eher im Bereich Samenspende


----------



## slang (10. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mathestunde mit Waldi
> 
> Heute: Dreisatzrechnung
> 
> ...



Oh je, Mathe war nie meine Stärke


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Oktober 2011)

War im April bei einem Gold"hÃ¤ndler" in der VictoriastraÃe. Hatte meinen Schmuck schon vorab gewogen und den ungefÃ¤hren Wert ermittelt. Der Typ hat mir zunÃ¤chst ganz dreist ein Angebot ca. 300 â¬ unter Wert gemacht, meinte er mÃ¼sste das dann ja auch noch wieder loswerden. Bin dann zur TÃ¼r raus, da hat er mich halb auf der StraÃe noch abgefangen und mir den passenden Kurs ausgezahlt. SeriÃ¶sitÃ¤t ist was anderes...

WÃ¼rde jetzt eher zum Juwelier gehen oder halt "groÃe" Goldbuden aufsuchen. Von LÃ¤den "um die Ecke" kann ich eher nur abraten.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2011)

Ok, danke für den Tip!  ... vor allem was heißt denn loswerden, die schmelzen das Gold doch eh ein. Den in der Viktoriastraße hatte ich mir als lokalen Händler auch schon rausgesucht, werde dann aber wohl auf die Goldschmieden in der Altstadt ausweichen.

@ Kris

Duuuuuuuu Arsch!!!! 

@ Sumse

... da könnte was dran sein, aber erstmal das Ergebnis abwarten. Wenn´s mir optisch nicht zusagt, kann ich immer noch die Vaterschaft anzweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2011)

So, um das Thema nun endgültig abzuschließen, für alle die noch alten Goldschmuck zu Hause haben, der Verkauf lohnt sich! 

Man sollte sich vorab nur über den aktuellen Kurs informieren um im Zweifelsfall handeln zu können. 

Meine nächsten Posts dürften somit bald wieder unter "Ich habe etwas Neues" erscheinen.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Oktober 2011)

Lass mich raten:

Ein XTR Schaltwerk
Ein S-Works Toupe Sattel

???


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> 
> Ein XTR Schaltwerk
> Ein S-Works Toupe Sattel
> ...



Das gibt's doch nicht!  ... wie machst Du das? 
Die Fragezeichen stehen evtl. für den Namensvetter
von unserem Yeti.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Oktober 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Haste für Samstag schon kälte- und wasserbeständige Klamotten rausgesucht  Ich befürchte das schlimmste


So wild war es ja dann gottseidank nicht  Bis auf den Moment kurz vor der Grillhütte...


----------



## criscross (10. Oktober 2011)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So wild war es ja dann gottseidank nicht  Bis auf den Moment kurz vor der Grillhütte...


 
aber so wirklich schön wars nun auch nicht .


----------



## gooni11 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> 
> Ein XTR Schaltwerk
> Ein S-Works Toupe Sattel
> ...



Also eins muss ich hier mal in aller Deutlichkeit klarstellen..... über uns... also Sumse und mich.... braucht hier ja wohl Konsumtechnisch niemand reden....
Sag mal Waldi.... Warum kaufst du dir nicht gleich ein s-works.....verkööfste einfach dein Auto und den Porscheschlüsselanhänger und dann haste das Geld.
Wennse das Rote Gummiding von deiner besseren hälfte noch drauflegst könnte ich mir vorstellen das noch ein paar gold eloxierte Schrauben drin sind für die Kurbel oder so...... ich mein nur.... nur so als Vorschlag.
So jetzt aber weg.......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Oktober 2011)

Nene, so weit wird es sicher nicht kommen! 

... aber der freundliche Sattelfest-Außendienstmitarbeiter hier ausm Forum
hat ja immer mal wieder nen tollen Kauftipp!


----------



## kris. (12. Oktober 2011)

37 Stunden und kein neuer Beitrag?!?
Wassn hier los, allen die Finger abgefallen?


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Oktober 2011)

Wir warten alle auf das neie iPhone 4S


----------



## 230691 (12. Oktober 2011)

o.0 Ne... niemals... auf gar keinen Fall

Mich kotzt nur das scheiß Wetter an und hab wenig Zeit die letzten Tage gehabt


----------



## gooni11 (12. Oktober 2011)

Darum........ MTB is einfach zu gefährlich
http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=30595


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

richtig.
Einfach zu wenig Zeit hier, und aufs Iphone warte ich garantiert nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2011)

iphone? 

kann man das essen?


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2011)

leider nein, ungenießbar


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Status meiner iPhone 4S Vorbestellung hat sich grade geändert 


*Versand wird vorbereitet*


FREU!!!!!


Bald ist es da!!!


----------



## gooni11 (13. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Der Status meiner iPhone 4S Vorbestellung hat sich grade geändert
> 
> 
> *Versand wird vorbereitet*
> ...



Hör auf jetzt ....... Du Arsch..... Ich will das nicht. Wer braucht schon ein iPhone 4s.....
Niemand......... Oder.....hmmm......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (13. Oktober 2011)

...das kann reden 

Wenn du dann mal nicht mit mir reden willst...

Who cares!!!

rede dann eben mit meinem iPhone


----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2011)

Leute? Wir brauchen ne 4x Strecke .. obwohl dann werd ich erst recht schwach ...







einfach nur geil!


----------



## kris. (13. Oktober 2011)

Jaja, das DJ ist schon schick. Auch wenn ich damit nicht so viel anfangen kann


----------



## JENSeits (13. Oktober 2011)

die 4x Version wäre natürlich besser, aber der Aufbau und vorallem der Rahmen beim Dj ist leckerer


----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2011)

Naja, Jared ist mit dem DJ aber auch den 4x-WC gefahren...


----------



## poekelz (16. Oktober 2011)

Trailinfo:

Im Wiehen / Lübbecke - der Trail vom Kammweg runter zur Brücke wurde weggeharvestert!  Könnte aber was werden, wenn die den ganzen Gammel da weggeräumt haben und der Weg sich wieder etwas erholt hat. 

Beim B-Trail liegt jetzt noch ein weiterer Baum über dem Trail, kann man aber drunter durch fahren.


----------



## RolfK (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

ist es jemanden von Euch oder jemanden, den Ihr kennt, möglich, an das Karosserie-Rundband von Würth zu kommen? Als Privatperson kann man ja leider bei Würth nichts bestellen oder in einem Würth-Shop z.B. in Detmold kaufen. Würd mich riesig freuen, wenn Ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.

Gruß Rolfe


----------



## vogel23 (16. Oktober 2011)

http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/epic-trick-shot-battle/

wenn einer mal kein bock auf biken hat, auch ein nettes hobby


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2011)

Rolf ich habe ein Würth Account.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (16. Oktober 2011)

> http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/epic-trick-shot-battle/



Oohh meeeiin Gott!! Perfect! Absolut geil...

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Nach der abgebrochenen Tour heute habe ich dann zu Hause noch ne kleine Hausrunde übern Hasenpatt gedreht, 
um wenigstens etwas auf Kilometer zu kommen. Dabei habe ich den Bock nochmal auf nem Feld abgelichtet.

Ich habe jetzt mal mittels Photoshop simuliert wie das Bike mit schwarzem Vorbau und Rahmendecal aussehen 
würde (Foto unten = Ist-Zustand). Was meint ihr? Komplett clean lassen oder nen Decal auf den Rahmen? 
Nen schwarzer Vorbau wird es wohl ganz sicher werden. Sieht wesentlich harmonischer aus.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (16. Oktober 2011)

Leute, was habt ihr so für Brillen zum fahren? Ich bin mit meiner Rudy Project Zyon schon unzufrieden bevor mein Bike überhaupt da ist *g* tolle Brille eigentlich.. aber dafür das sie so teuer ist und mir jetzt schon zum zweiten mal ein Seitenbügel gebrochen ist beim zurechtbiegen bin ich echt unzufrieden und hab keinen Bock mehr auf das Teil..


----------



## kris. (16. Oktober 2011)

@waldi  schwarz ist besser, aber ich bi da voreingenommen. 
den schriftzug würde ich aber noch was nach rechts setzen, als quasi erst beim "o" anfangen. hockt nen bischen arg auf dem lager jetzt.

@wolfsblut  ne 3 jahre alte swiss-eye. bin ganz zufrieden damit. nicht zu teuer, 3 gläser dabei...


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?



Der Vorbau in schwarz sieht für meinen Geschmack besser aus. Ich finde diese Eloxalteile sollten nur Akzente setzten und komplette Bauteile wie nen Vorbau wirkt schnell überladen. Ich weiß, jetzt müßtest du auch die Naben tauschen 
Das Decal sitzt zu tief. Und "Hope" ? Hope for Reaching the Gipfel oder was 

Bei meinem alten Kona Stadtschlampenrad hatte ich mal überlegt, auf die eine Seite Koma und auf die andere Amok zu schreiben. Aber auf dieses schlanke Stahlgeröhr bekommt man ja keine  vernünftigen Schriftzug.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Oktober 2011)

was mir immer wieder ins auge sticht, ist die rote kappe oben an der gabel.

lass den aufkleber blos weg, der trägt viel zu dick auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (16. Oktober 2011)

Der schwarze Vorbau ist ne gute Idee, der Schriftzug sollte allerdings "No Hope" lauten. So würd ich das jedenfalls machen. Dieser ganze Sponsorsch... ist doch eh völlig wertfrei


----------



## RolfK (16. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf ich habe ein Würth Account.




Hast Post bei FB.


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

Schwarzer Hope Vorbau mit goldener Kappe und schwarze Hope Bremsscheiben


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Oktober 2011)

Rolf, hab nix. Schick mal per Mail.


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Schwarzer Hope Vorbau mit goldener Kappe und schwarze Hope Bremsscheiben



Sehr guter Vorschlag, 
dann siehts stimmig aus


----------



## the_Shot (16. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Schwarzer Hope Vorbau mit goldener Kappe und schwarze Hope Bremsscheiben


 PASST!


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Gute Idee. 

Alternativ zum Hopevorbau werde ich wohl noch die folgenden Vorbauten in die engere Wahl nehmen. Bin zwar Hope-Fan, aber anderen sind auch chic und dazu noch leichter. 

FSA SL-K
FSA OS 99
Ritchey WCS 4Maxis Carbon
Thomson Elite X4
Tune Geiles Teil (alte Version, 2 Schrauben)

... aber das muß erstmal bis Weihnachten warten.


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Jens,
Posts einfach kommentarlos zu löschen ist richtig schei$$e.

Freunde machst du dir damit nicht:

Wo ist das Problem, wenns in den drei vier Hauptthreads in diesem Unterforum mal etwas quer geht??


----------



## gooni11 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab hier mal einen von uns beim Aufwärmen vor der Fahrt gefilmt......
http://tastelikepizza.com/item/2011/09/pumped-up-kicks--dubstep
OHNE WORTE.....


----------



## gooni11 (16. Oktober 2011)

Und dann hab ich unseren Waldi gestern abend noch in Bielefeld gesehen.... Sach ma... Hast du mich nicht erkannt? Ich hab dich noch gerufen und gewunken...
http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=30133


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

--------------------------


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal einen von uns beim Aufwärmen vor der Fahrt gefilmt......
> http://tastelikepizza.com/item/2011/09/pumped-up-kicks--dubstep
> OHNE WORTE.....



Der Typ ist geil,
die Musi aber richtig kotzig


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,

aus gegebenem Anlass verschiebe ich mal:


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Jens,
> Posts einfach kommentarlos zu löschen ist richtig schei$$e.
> 
> Freunde machst du dir damit nicht:
> ...





slang schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht antwortest.
> Du warst vorhin noch online.
> 
> Mir gehts ums Prinzip, nicht um den Inhalt meines Posts, das war völlig belanglos. (Weiß doch eh jeder dass ich schneller bin als der Sumse  )
> ...






Hallo Stefan,

ich habe vorher (nicht nur im Bilderthread) mehrmals durchblicken lassen, das ich zum Thema zurück möchte. Das Offtopic nicht erwünscht ist, solltet ihr wissen. Wenn nicht, ist da etwas falsch.


Aha, das klingt sehr interessant! Ebenfalls das du gleich auf die Jackengeschichte zurückgreifst. Da antworte ich mal drauf:

- Weil ich Admin bin, muss ich immer genug Zeit haben, um Tätigkeiten zu kommentieren?
- Weil ich Admin bin, darf mein IBC-Account nicht online sein, wenn ich bei ICQ chatte?
- Weil ich Admin bin, darf ich nicht wirtschaftlich denken, denn ich bekomme meine Zeit im IBC ja bezahlt, scheinen hier einige zudenken.
- Achja, weil ich Admin bin, bin ich menschlich unfehlbar 


Wenn jemand nicht will, muss er es nicht kaufen. Genausowenig muss sich hier jemand regristrieren, posten oder anderweitig das IBC nutzen. Es gibt Forenregeln, welche ehrenamtlich von Administratoren und Moderatoren vertreten werden. Selbstverständlich werden diese auch ehrenamtlich kontrolliert und diskutiert (intern).


Ich habe jetzt keine Lust mich zu streiten oder rechtfertigen zumüssen. Das waren soweit meine Rechtfertigungen für das Thema. Für weitere Anschuldigungen, Fragen, Kritik etc. stehe ich aber weiterhin zur Verfügung.
Ich muss jetzt wieder an die Arbeit.


Liebe Grüße
Jens


PS: Stefan, dein zurückgreifen auf den Thread ist auch eine, für mein Empfinden, schlechte Aktion.


----------



## poekelz (17. Oktober 2011)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Leute, was habt ihr so für Brillen zum fahren? Ich bin mit meiner Rudy Project Zyon schon unzufrieden bevor mein Bike überhaupt da ist *g* tolle Brille eigentlich.. aber dafür das sie so teuer ist und mir jetzt schon zum zweiten mal ein Seitenbügel gebrochen ist beim zurechtbiegen bin ich echt unzufrieden und hab keinen Bock mehr auf das Teil..



Oakley - was sonst?

Oakley M-Frame mit einer orangen Scheibe und einer in Gold iridium - beide in der Vented-Version.

BTW: bei Pro4Sport in UK gibt´s Oakleys (und einiges andere mehr) zu außerordentlich guten Kursen (der hat auch nen Shop in der Bucht) http://www.pro4sport.co.uk/

Grüße
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke Frank für den Link!


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2011)

Öeyyyy..... Wasn hier los?!

Jungs beruhigt euch.......

Zum einen geb ich Jens recht... Er kann hier nicht immer alles kommentieren ,sich rechtfertigen usw. muss er auch nicht ! Er sagt uns ja nun oft genug das wir darauf achten sollen.

ANDERERSEITS.....Jens wenn du einen Post veschiebst schreib doch wenigstens dabei wohin du verschiebst oder füg einen Link ein denn ich zb guck nicht immer überall. Und so seh ich jetzt lediglich das du was verschoben hast weiß aber weder worum es geht noch wo ich jetzt suchen soll.

Also.. Habt euch wieder lieb ihr säcke.....
Mfg


----------



## slang (17. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> PS: Stefan, dein zurückgreifen auf den Thread ist auch eine, für mein Empfinden, schlechte Aktion.



Da muß ich dir Recht geben. Zwei Dinge die nichts miteinander zu tun haben, einfach zu verketten ist unfair. Deshalb hatte ich das heut morgen ja auch gelöscht. Das du es jetzt im Zitat hast kann ich leider nicht ändern.
Ich finds einfach daneben Posts einfach zu löschen. Inhaltlich war da nichts Böses drin

wenn dir beim Verschieben was verloren geht, okay, dann aber bitte kurz kommentieren.

@ Goonie, selber Sack, nen tropfenförmiger


----------



## Sumsemann (17. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ Goonie, selber Sack, nen tropfenförmiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Oktober 2011)

Also mich interessiert das hier genauso wenig, wie wenn in Lipper Reihe nen tropfenförmiger Sack umfällt!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Leute? Wir brauchen ne 4x Strecke .. obwohl dann werd ich erst recht schwach ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die 4X-Strecke in Detmold-Heidenoldendorf gibt´s nicht mehr, oder?
Ähnliches Thema: Gibt es irgendwo im Umkreis einen fahrbaren Pumptrack? Wenn nicht wäre ich stark dafür, mal gemeinsam einen irgendwo einen zu buddeln...Interesse?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Stell uns deinen Garten zur Verfügung Hannes 
Ich kenne hier in der Umgebung leider nichts was einem 4x oder Pumptrack ähnelt, jedenfalls noch nicht


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich einen eigenen garten hätte, wäre der schon nach einem tag nicht mehr grün, sondern umgegraben  ich bin schon auf der suche nach einem gelände...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerne dabei - wenn ich nicht 200km fahren muss 
Ich hätte hier genug fläche parat, allerdings sind meine Eltern (noch) dagegen. In ein paar Jahren bekomme ich aber meinen eigenen Teil vom Garten - dann geht's los!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier genug fläche parat, allerdings sind meine Eltern (noch) dagegen.




Das kenne ich noch gut von früher. Knapp 1000qm Garten und absolutes Verbot, auch nur einen Sprung zu bauen. Wir haben uns damals dann mit portablen Northshore-Rampen ausgeholfen.
Ich sag Bescheid, wenn ich irgendwas finden sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Mach das! 
Bei mir wirds dann gleich richtig gebaut mit Roll in, NS übers Gartenhaus. Dann ein paar Sprünge und die Pumpline.

Naja dauert ja noch ....


so far, 
Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Oktober 2011)

In Bielefeld-Sennestadt gibt es ein ziemlich großes Gelände in Nähe der Autobahn. Das gehört den Sportfreunden Sennestadt. Als wir da vor kurzem mal angefragt haben ob wir dort mit unseren RC-Cars fahren dürfen, wurde uns gesagt, das wir dort sogar ne eigene Anlage bauen dürften, vorausgesetzt wir treten alle in den Verein ein.
Die vereinseigene Rollsportabteilung hat da schon ne heftige BMX-Bahn gebaut (http://www.stown-sports.de/stown-sports.de/News/News.html).
Platz ist aber immer noch genug. 

... Bei Interesse nehmt doch einfach mal Kontakt mit dem Verein auf oder schaut euch vorab die Örtlichkeiten an. Die BMX-Truppe kann euch sicher auch wertvolle Tipps geben.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Hügel sind echt nicht von schlechten Eltern 

 Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

krasse Dirts!
Leider nicht mitm Enduro als Fluganfänger zufliegen ..

Da noch nen Pumptrack und nen paar Dirts hin!


----------



## Rischer (17. Oktober 2011)

In Buende soll dieses Jahr noch eine BMX strecke entstehen.


Fuer nen Pumptrack wird sich ja wohl nen Grundstueck finden, so viel platz braucht man da wohl nicht...


----------



## Peter88 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin 
ich haue meine frage einfach mal hier rein. vieleicht weiß ja einer von euch darum bescheid..

und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einer leuchte die hell genug ist für nightrides im wald. für das strassentraining habe ich eine bosch und müller IQ mit integrierten akku. sie ist überraschend hell. heller als meine alte Sigma Evo X und fürs tägliche strassenfahren perfekt.
Auch war ich mit ihr schon einige mal im wald... aber na,ja 
ein kumpel von mir fährt die die bosch und müller IQ Speed die 100lux hell leuchtet, die find ich jut.

also gesucht ist eine leucht mit rund 100lux 
-der akku darf extern sein da ich sie eher selten nutzen werde
-leuchtdauer 3-4stunden ?
- zu möglichst kleinen preis. unter 100euro?

vieleicht hat ja wer einen tipp

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2011)

was wäre denn mit einer MyTinySun? günstiger wirst du eine vergleichbare lampe glaube ich nicht kriegen:

http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/articl...set.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=SA900ST001-001&


----------



## kris. (17. Oktober 2011)

Oder die magicshine
Rolf ist glaube ich ganz zufrieden damit.

In der Bucht ist aber auch grad ne Tiny zu haben. Startgebot 80 euronen


Cool, ich seh grad die Tiny gibts auch in blau.


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann auch nur zu einer Magicshine raten. 
Ich hab ja auch diese ct-808 heist die glaub ich und bin bestens zufrieden.
Mfg


----------



## poekelz (18. Oktober 2011)

Oder eine AIM Black Sun - bei dem Preis bin ich auch am Überlegen:

http://aim-led.com/led-sport/black-sun.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2011)

oder direkt von deal-extreme und eine lÃ¤ngere lieferzeit in kauf nehmen.

habe auch 2 lampen direkt dort bestellt und keine probleme gehabt.
(je ca. 60 - 65â¬ incl. all)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. Oktober 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Oakley - was sonst?
> 
> Oakley M-Frame mit einer orangen Scheibe und einer in Gold iridium - beide in der Vented-Version.
> 
> ...




Oakley find ich halt Mist dran das die bei dem Preis nichtmal anpassbar sind, die meisten zumindest nicht. Und nur für schmale Nasenrücken gemacht, hat mir bisher keine gepasst wirklich. Dazu finde ich M Frame und Radar extrem hässlich ^^ Kennt ihr gute Brillen mit Vollrahmen? Mag die offenen nicht sonderlich.

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp mit der Seite!


----------



## Peter88 (18. Oktober 2011)

die black sun wird es! danke für den tipp


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> oder direkt von deal-extreme und eine längere lieferzeit in kauf nehmen.
> 
> habe auch 2 lampen direkt dort bestellt und keine probleme gehabt.
> (je ca. 60 - 65 incl. all)


 
hast mal nen link? bin grad zu blöd zum finden...


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> hast mal nen link? bin grad zu blöd zum finden...



http://www.dealextreme.com/c/bike-lights-905?page=1&pagesize=52&pagesort=relevance


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2011)

Ah jetzt ja, eine Lampe. Preis ist klasse. 
Noch 3 eur für nen Adapter und fertich.


----------



## pecto69 (18. Oktober 2011)

Welche, gib mal nen Tipp
Dirk

PS: Wo sitzen Die denn dass das duch den Zoll muss?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2011)

hongkong


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2011)

man kann aber glaube ich auch versand ex UK wählen...
Adapter hat die Amazone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2011)

adapter gibts da auch.

versand ex uk?


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

Der "standard" ist die MJ808, 
Reicht meines Erachtens aus. ich habe mir jetzt noch den Halter von Hope drangeschraubt.
Bei Regenwetter ist mir die letztens ständig verrutscht

http://www.bikelight.eu/shop/


----------



## the_Shot (18. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> versand ex uk?



Jup, die haben jetzt ne Zweigstelle in England. Da dauert der Versand dann nicht mehr 14Tage, sondern nur noch 7 Die Chance, dass das Ding beim Zoll landet wird auch geringer. Meine hab ich direkt importiert und durfte beim Zoll noch nen Zehner MwSt. blechen

Bin trotzdem mit dem Preis.-Leistungsverhältnis sehr zu Frieden


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Oktober 2011)

bei sendungen aus uk geht es soweiso am zoll vorbei.
sendungen von chainreactioncycles kommen ja auch immer so an.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand von euch den Kickstand-Bikeständer (www.kickstand.de) oder etwas ähnliches? Suche etwas passendes für meinen Kombi.

Ich meine bei Stefan (criscross) hab ich sowas schon mal gesehen.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2011)

Interessante Idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (18. Oktober 2011)

sieht ja schon etwas billig aus,
und ohne festschrauben im Auto ? das wird doch nix.

Ich habe den Org. VW Bike Träger und diesen hier http://www.van-biker.com/


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja schade, nicht für 5er E61, ansonsten auf jedenfall die bessere Lösung.


----------



## slang (18. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bei sendungen aus uk geht es soweiso am zoll vorbei.
> sendungen von chainreactioncycles kommen ja auch immer so an.



Sollte das nicht gesetzlich geregelt sein? 

Schengener Abkommen oder so?

Also zollfrei innerhalb der EU-Länder?

Haben sich die Briten da damals nicht beteiligt?


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Mal ne Frage: Hat hier jemand die Bionicon KeFü 1.0 und diese an ein Bike ohne durchgehende Zughülle am der Kettenstrebe montiert? Mich interessiert wie gut/einfach das funktioniert.
Die 2.0 ist ja teurer und kommt erst im Februar 2012...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2011)

ich warte jedenfalls auf die 2er


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2011)

Poekelz hat das am Litville


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Oktober 2011)

War von euch schon mal jemand beim Senner Schlittenhunderennen?
Am Samstag/Sonntag sind da die deutschen Meisterschaften. Wollte
evtl. an einem Tag mal hin, schön durch Teuto und dann runter rollen. 

Wäre das nicht was für euren geilen Kampfdackel, Matthias? 

http://www.schlittenhunderennen-senne.de/index.html


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

Freesoul schrieb:


> ich warte jedenfalls auf die 2er


 
Bedeutet das deine 1er ist dann übrig?!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2011)

ne, aktuell hab ich keine. auf mein neues rad warte ich ja ebenfalls noch...


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

was gibts denn feines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2011)

was wirds denn nu?


----------



## wolfi (19. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Hat hier jemand die Bionicon KeFü 1.0 und diese an ein Bike ohne durchgehende Zughülle am der Kettenstrebe montiert? Mich interessiert wie gut/einfach das funktioniert.
> Die 2.0 ist ja teurer und kommt erst im Februar 2012...



ich!
bin aber momentan bei der arbeit. ich mache dir heute abend ein foto und stelle das hier ein.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> ich!
> bin aber momentan bei der arbeit. ich mache dir heute abend ein foto und stelle das hier ein.
> gruß
> wolfi


 

super, danke dir!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> was gibts denn feines?





JENSeits schrieb:


> was wirds denn nu?









 plus Reverb und Vivid Air statt Monarch. Perfekte Maschine!


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

Top! 
Da können sich Lemgos Hügel ja warm anziehen.


----------



## poekelz (19. Oktober 2011)

*FETT!*
Hat das Herb nur in den kleinen Größen ein gebogenes Oberrohr, oder ist das schon ein 2012er?

Wo wirst du gewichtsmäßig so liegen?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Top!
> Da können sich Lemgos Hügel ja warm anziehen.


 aber hallo. Nee, ich werde wohl auch öfter gen Teuto und Winterberg/Willingen damit ziehen. Und Finale wird wohl auch demnächst nochmal gebucht...


poekelz schrieb:


> *FETT!*
> Hat das Herb nur in den kleinen Größen ein gebogenes Oberrohr, oder ist das schon ein 2012er?
> Wo wirst du gewichtsmäßig so liegen?



Die letzten Modelle hatten das gebogene Oberrohr nur in S, das ist jetzt ein 2012er. 
Was das Gewicht angeht, liegt die normale Version ohne Reverb wohl ein Stück unter 15kg. Meins wird wohl +/- um 15kg rum liegen, denke ich. Dafür allerdings zu 100% abfahrtstauglich.


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

Freesoul schrieb:


> aber hallo. Nee, ich werde wohl auch öfter gen Teuto ... damit ziehen.


 
Dann seh ich Dich demnächst wohl öfter an meinem Balkon vorbei fliegen...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2011)

sehr gute Entscheidung Hannes!

Mit dem Sahnestück hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt  Ich würde vielleicht noch die Bremsen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändeern, aber das ist ja meistens Geschmacksache!
Allerdings muss Geldbedingt das Spicy noch ein wenig aushalten ... 

Ich weiß danach fragt man nicht, aber was musst du grob dafür hinlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mit dem Sahnestück hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt


 
Wo hast Du denn noch überall nen Blick drauf geworfen?!?


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du wüsstest .. ich mag liebend gerne nen neuen Rahmen haben! 
Entscheiden was es werden soll und ob eher Richtung AM oder entgegengesetzt zum FR weiß ich noch nicht ...


----------



## wolfi (19. Oktober 2011)

das herb is schon sehr geil!
wenn ich jetzt ein neues rad benötigen würde,
käme für mich aktuell das alutech fanes in anbetracht... ok ich bin ein wenig vorbelastet
das bild ist von der alutech webseite geklaut! aber jürgen hat sicher nix dagegen




gruß
wolfi


----------



## Ehrenfeld (19. Oktober 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich weiß danach fragt man nicht, aber was musst du grob dafür hinlegen?


Genau, danach fragt man nicht öffentlich in einem Forum  wird auf jeden Fall ein teurer Spaß, besonders in meiner jetzigen studentischen Situation. Aber das ist mir die Kiste wert und ich weiß, was ich daran habe.


JENSeits schrieb:


> Entscheiden was es werden soll und ob eher Richtung AM oder entgegengesetzt zum FR weiß ich noch nicht ...


Ganz ehrlich - das fragte ich mich auch, und das Herb war exakt die Lösung dieses Konflikts. Für ein reines AM zwar etwas zu schwer und für eine Dropper-Kiste etwas zu leicht - allerdings verdammt stabil bei noch erträglichem Gewicht. Und da ich weder droppe und selten Touren über 30km fahren werde, ist das Herb für mich die beste Lösung.

@wolfi:  ebenfalls ein sehr feines Bike! Richtig schmackhaft mit Pinion, aber das würde mein Budget dann bei weitem übersteigen...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> sieht ja schon etwas billig aus,
> und ohne festschrauben im Auto ? das wird doch nix.
> 
> Ich habe den Org. VW Bike Träger und diesen hier http://www.van-biker.com/



Interessant, danke für den Tip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (19. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> super, danke dir!



hi kris,
hier nun die bilder im anhang.
drehen tut sich die kefü auf einer 3mm slotcar-achse. gelagert habe ich die in hartgummi-stücken. diese sind wiederum mit kabelbindern an der strebe befestigt. simpel und hält seit nunmehr 4 wochen, und dabei auch ein 2-tage wochenende in einem bikepark.
ich kann das teil nur empfehlen!!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## slang (19. Oktober 2011)

hier im Bionicon Herstellerforum gibts einen ellenlangen Thread zu der C-Guide. Mit zig Selbstbaulösungen und alternativen Befestigungen.


Ach, falls irgendwer ne Trinkflasche zwischen Bielefeld und Oerlinghausen im Wald findet, das ist meine 

Ein weiteres Argument für die Trinkblase.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ach, falls irgendwer ne Trinkflasche zwischen Bielefeld und Oerlinghausen im Wald findet, das ist meine



Wie jetzt? Aus dem Flaschenhalter verloren?

... oder warst Du so im Geschwindigkeitsrausch, das Du in alter "Tour
de France Manier" die leere Flasche ins Gebüsch gefeuert hast und es nun bereust?!


----------



## slang (19. Oktober 2011)

Ist mir aus dem Halter gefallen, im Schopketal wollt ich was trinken und hab da einfach ins Leere gegriffen 

Im Geschwindigkeitsrausch war ich natürlich trotzdem, mit einem wahnsinnigen 13,69er Schnitt ;-)


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> hier im Bionicon Herstellerforum gibts einen ellenlangen Thread zu der C-Guide. Mit zig Selbstbaulösungen und alternativen Befestigungen.



Jepp, den habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch gefunden.
Die Schlauchlösungen scheinen ja ganz gut zu sein...


----------



## slang (19. Oktober 2011)

So hatte ich es mal gehabt,




Funktionierte ganz gut.
Mittlerweile hab ich ungeschickterweise die Kette zu stark gekürzt, demnächst gibts aber ne Neue und dann auch wieder meine "Bionicon"


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja mal die ganz reduzierte Version!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Oktober 2011)

wir hatten früher auch mangels finanziellen möglichkeiten die kabelbinder-version - ein dicker in die mitte, mit zwei kleinen gekreuzt. hielt 

@slang: Der "Streamer" von Deuter ist empfehlenswert, was Trinkblasen angeht.


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke ich werde mal die im Thread erwähnte Weinkorken-Version austesten.
Dann habe ich auch nen Grund ne Flasche zu öffnen.


----------



## slang (20. Oktober 2011)

@ kris,
man kann es auf dem Bild vielleicht nicht so richtig sehen.
Das ist nen Stück Schlauch, (Aquaristik?) und nen Ventilsicherungsring. Im Lapierre Zesty Forum hatte ich da die Tage etwas zu geschrieben, kannst ja mal schauen.
Ein paar Monate hat der Schlauch auch gehalten.

Aber wieso suchst du eigentlich nen Rebound Knopf? Hattest du die Black nicht bei Ebay verhökert?

@ Freesoul,
den Deuter habe ich auch, bin nur manchmal zu faul, und für ne schnelle Runde mit dem Hardtail nehm ich dann gern einfach so ne Pulle. 
Am Zesty kann man ja nicht vernünftig einen Flaschenhalter befestigen, da ist der dann eh immer im Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2011)

Ahhh, jetzt wo Du es sagst sehe ich den Schlauch auch.
Naja, ich versuchs mal mit dem Plastik-Korken und poste meine Erfahrungen. 

Doch die Black ist über die Bucht. Aber dann hat DHL es geschafft trotz 3-4 Lagen Luftpolsterfolie (am unteren Ende doppelt eingeschlagen) den Knopf abzubrechen.
Im Moment weigern sie sich noch Schadensersatz zu leisten, aber ich habe schon einen bösen Brief geschrieben. 
Des Knöpfle suche ich um es dem Käufer zu schicken. Dann braucht er den Rebound nicht mehr mit nem Torx einstellen...


----------



## vogel23 (20. Oktober 2011)

@ Slang: ich hab dir doch gesagt, dass das mit dem "in die flasche pinkeln" falsch ist! das haste jetzt davon, abgeschütelt und dann die flasche im wald vergessen!

und wie sagst du immer so schön, 


Duck und ganz weit weg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dem so ist... warum dann so umständlich mit der Flasche???

Ich pinkle immer direkt in den Wald


----------



## Huskyspeed (20. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist... warum dann so umständlich mit der Flasche???
> 
> Ich pinkle immer direkt in den Wald




Ich auch- aber immer schön hinterm Baum


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Oktober 2011)

na ja... hintern Baum ist aber auch irgendwie immer vor dem Baum


----------



## Huskyspeed (20. Oktober 2011)

stimmt


----------



## vogel23 (20. Oktober 2011)

Stefan (richtig? ich weiß es gerade wirklich nicht) nimmt den urin halt gerne mit nach hause, wegen dem trainings effekt, mit möglichst gleichem geweicht nach der tour u hause ankommen!

aber angefangen hat das ganze im bilder impressionen thread


----------



## Huskyspeed (20. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Gewicht mit nach hause nehmen geht auch besser-einfach 

im bienenschmid 2Pickert essen  und 3 halbe trinken,dann passt das schon.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Oktober 2011)

@ Kris

Hast Du mal bei Manitou oder deren Service-Partner angefragt?
Vielleicht bekommst Du den Remote-Hebel da dür kleines Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (20. Oktober 2011)

@Michael:

das ist dann schon mal ein sehr guter Vorschlag für kommenden Samstag.


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Kris
> 
> Hast Du mal bei Manitou oder deren Service-Partner angefragt?
> Vielleicht bekommst Du den Remote-Hebel da dür kleines Geld.



nö, bisher noch nicht. vielleicht hat ja hier in der ibc-clique einer einen übrig. 
aber nen versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Oktober 2011)

Gespenstisch, diese Stille!


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2011)




----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2011)

> Waldwichtel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gespenstisch, diese Stille!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2011)




----------



## vogel23 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich kann angelo nur in schutz nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!
nach dem ritt vom hermann aus ins tal, auf untergrund, auf dem ich mim zesty schon naja, fast probleme hatte!!!!!!!!!



aber waldi hat recht, still hier


----------



## vogel23 (21. Oktober 2011)

der name is programm:
http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/people-are-awesome-2011/


----------



## vogel23 (21. Oktober 2011)

@ sumsemann: Bitte kauf dir das!!!!!!!!!!!
@ all: bitte gucken woher der sumsemann die muskeln bekommt
http://www.totgelacht.com/content/20827-der-tug-toner-das-etwas-andere-fitnessgeraet.html


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich konter mal Bikebezogen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30045714"]Garett Buehler Fall 2011 Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2011)

@vogel: 

hab ich doch schon... 
Kannst gerne vorbei kommen und wir trainieren dann auch zusammen


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> der name is programm:
> http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/people-are-awesome-2011/



Klasse Clip!!! ... die Mucke ist auch ganz nett!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja die "People are awesome"-Reihen können was!


----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

Boah, kleine Runde gedreht.
Langsam wirds ja doch frisch. Ist immer so die Zeit wo ich es schwierig finde die richtigen Klamotten auszuwählen. Zu dünn frierst du sofort, zu dick, gehts los wenn du durchgeschwitzt bist.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2011)

*So Leute - ich bin dann mal bis zum 2.11 weg!*

Bitte seid brav - ich habe schon "Beobachter" gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (21. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spass und Töööö
Dirk


----------



## vogel23 (21. Oktober 2011)

jau! viel spaß jens! und vergiss deine lampen nicht, weil da oben ist doch ab jetzt nur noch nacht!


----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

Gute Reise,
ich geb mir Mühe nicht über die Stränge zu schlagen


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2011)

Jens ist weg!

Los Jungs ab jetzt nur noch OT


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jens ist weg!
> 
> Los Jungs ab jetzt nur noch OT



Huraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JENSeits (22. Oktober 2011)

Was was was ist hier los?  Noch bin ich im deutschen Handynetz! Aber jetzt stell ichs aus .... Bye! 

Und Danke für die Wünsche


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Mein Computer kann alles, wegen seiner 32 Bit!
> Wenn ich 32 Bit intus habe, kann ich auch alles !



Nur mal so am Rande...

Dein MacBook Pro läuft in Verbindung mit "Lion" auf 64 Bit  
...musst jetzt also das Doppelte trinken um gleichzuziehen


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2011)

Machst Du doch eh!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (22. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jens ist weg!
> 
> Los Jungs ab jetzt nur noch OT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2011)

OT im Stammtisch? Wie soll das denn gehen? 

Außerdem passt Hannes bestimmt auf!


----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> OT im Stammtisch? Wie soll das denn gehen?
> 
> Außerdem passt Hannes bestimmt auf!



Na ja, wir könnten versuchen ernsthafte Themen zu diskutieren, zB aus dem Bereich der Naturkunde oder Philosophie. 
wenn das nicht offtopic wär 
Aber zum Glück kriegt das hier ja keiner hin 

@ die HaHö-Biker heute um 11.00

Na, habt ihr euch denn wieder alle eure geilen Räder vorgeführt, und härtste Materialonanie betrieben?


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2011)

@slang   es sind "*Hardtail*"-Fahrer, natürlich gibts da Materialonanie.


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich finde es armselig und bezeichnend für deinen Charakter, dass du meine Verletzung als Gelegenheit nutzt um Meinung gegen mich zu machen. Ich bin gespannt zu sehen, wer dir bei deiner Rolle als "Kameradenschwein" zur Seite stehen wird.



Da Du ja trotz Verletzung surfen kannst kann Dir wohl keiner in den Rücken fallen.
Es ist ja nicht so, das _er_ seine Meinung außerhalb der OWL-Gruppe gepostet hat.
Lies dir doch bitte deinen Link mal gut durch. Hast ja Zeit...
Trotz allem nochmal gute Besserung.


----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @slang   es sind "*Hardtail*"-Fahrer, natürlich gibts da Materialonanie.




ich mußte eben mal nachschauen was "tail" bedeutet.


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2011)

"Ausläufer" ist nur eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

Man könnte auch sagen:
Mein Cube ist nen "Harter Arsch"


----------



## slang (23. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hej!
> 
> Hab Montag und Dienstag tagsüber frei. Jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Trail-Runde irgendwo zwischen Detmold und Bielefeld?



Ja würd ich gerne mitfahren. 
Aber ich muß mal wieder zu der kleinen Diestel im Tunnel unter der A2 in Lämmershagen pilgern. 
Ich bring ihr dann immer etwas levitiertes Wasser und verschiedenen Kräuter mit. 
Wenn ich dann so ne Weile neben ihr sitze, ihr meine Probleme und Nöte geschildert habe, dann kommt so ganz plötzlich dieses Gefühl,.....so in der , nein , mit der Natur eins zu sein. Ihr könnts euch nicht vorstellen, das ist ein Naturerlebnis, das gibt mir neuen Lebensmut und Kraft für Wochen.

Aber, ach wem sag ich das... ihr labbert ja nur über Bremsen.


----------



## gooni11 (23. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja würd ich gerne mitfahren.
> Aber ich muß mal wieder zu der kleinen Diestel im Tunnel unter der A2 in Lämmershagen pilgern.
> Ich bring ihr dann immer etwas levitiertes Wasser und verschiedenen Kräuter mit.
> Wenn ich dann so ne Weile neben ihr sitze, ihr meine Probleme und Nöte geschildert habe, dann kommt so ganz plötzlich dieses Gefühl,.....so in der , nein , mit der Natur eins zu sein. Ihr könnts euch nicht vorstellen, das ist ein Naturerlebnis, das gibt mir neuen Lebensmut und Kraft für Wochen.
> ...


----------



## the_Shot (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja würd ich gerne mitfahren.
> Aber ich muß mal wieder zu der kleinen Diestel im Tunnel unter der A2 in Lämmershagen pilgern.
> Ich bring ihr dann immer etwas levitiertes Wasser und verschiedenen Kräuter mit.
> Wenn ich dann so ne Weile neben ihr sitze, ihr meine Probleme und Nöte geschildert habe, dann kommt so ganz plötzlich dieses Gefühl,.....so in der , nein , mit der Natur eins zu sein. Ihr könnts euch nicht vorstellen, das ist ein Naturerlebnis, das gibt mir neuen Lebensmut und Kraft für Wochen.
> ...


 
Alter, viel Spass mit Deiner Diestel, der hab ich heute ordentlich Mineralien vorbei gebracht. Aber nicht so wie Du denkst, haha!


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Alter, viel Spass mit Deiner Diestel, der hab ich heute ordentlich Mineralien vorbei gebracht. Aber nicht so wie Du denkst, haha!



Kleiner, du hast wieder sogar nichts mitbekommen 
Tour war gut?


----------



## the_Shot (24. Oktober 2011)

wie jetzt häh, hab ich wohl! Find es nur albern, dass das Thema noch so breit getreten wird, deshalb mein belangloser Post. 

Jau, die Tour war spitze, hast echt was verpasst!


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Mannomann was war denn hier schon wieder los?
> 
> Dass soviele Leute auf eine persönliche 'Angelegenheit' zwischen Stefan und Andreas, die wahrscheinlich schon länger (bisher freundschaftlich) verbunden sind als die meisten der hier Anwesenden des Geländeradradfahrens, anspringen und dann auch noch in einen Ätschibätschi-Schadenfreude-Modus verfallen, zeugt auf jeden Fall nicht von persönlicher Reife. Andere würden wahrscheinlich soweit gehen, und etwas von Hunden und Bellen erzählen, aber ich will hier mal etwas versucht ehrlich Neutrales formulieren:
> 
> ...



Tach.

Was zwischen Stefan und Andreas direkt abgeht weiss ich nicht und gehört auch nicht hier hin. Deswegen wäre es schöner wenn sowas zwischen den Beteiligten geklärt wird und nicht über irgendeinen Thread im IBC-Forum, der nicht mal im OWL-Bereich zu finden ist.

Und mit fehlender Distanz hat die Meinung der im "Neues"-Thread aktiven auch nichts zu tun. Im Gegensatz zu vielen BSLern oder Deisterfreunden haben sich einige von uns schonmal persönlich getroffen. Wir wissen daher vom jeweils andern das wir positiv-durchgeknallt sind (und ich meine das wirklich positiv!!!) und uns selbst und auch viele der Posts von anderen nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Das sieht man auch an den "dummen" Sprüchen die man sich gegenseitig an den virtuellen Kopf wirft. 

Zusammenkünfte des OWL-Forums sind auch radfahrorientiert. Wenn das von außen nicht so wahr genommen wird hat das wohl eher mit fehlendem Duchblick zu tun.
Wenn ihr den Thread nicht mögt, dann lest ihn einfach nicht! Wenn es was zu meckern gibt, dann macht das hier im Stammtisch. Dafür haben wir das Ding. 

Aber sich anderswo den Schnabel über uns zu zerreissen, obwohl wir uns noch nie persönlich getroffen haben ebenfalls sehr traurig, kein Ruhmesblatt und macht eher den Eindruck von "Die haben mir mein Förmchen geklaut...!, aber keinesfalls von der von Dir angesprochenen "persönlichen Reife".

Und wieso überhaupt "Aufmerksamkeit und Wachsamkeit"?! Gehören wir betreut oder überwacht?
Wir das OWL-Forum jetzt mit Biker-Trojanern durchleuchtet?

Wir sind hier in einem öffentlichen Forum. Jeder darf schreiben was er will so lange er sich an die Regeln hält und nicht beleidigend wird. Der "Neues"-Thread ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann sehr regelkonform (und wenn man sich die Mühe macht ihn verstehen zu wollen auch unterhaltsam! ). Ob 2-3 andere Posts aus den letzten Tagen den Anspruch erfüllen nicht beleidigend zu sein soll jeder für sich beurteilen.

Peace Brüder!
kris.


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja!!!!!
ich kann kris da nur beipflichten. aber auch anders rum kann ich nicht verstehen warum so ein wind um die meinung von bergschreck gemacht wird. von unseren worten soll keins auf die goldwaage (haha @ waldi) gelegt werden, und zu sehr gewichtet (haha @ sumse) werden, darum sollten auch bergschrecks worte nicht zu stark gewichtet werden. ich machs jedenfalls so. hoffe auch dass diese fede bald ein ende findet, bzw. ein ende gefunden hat! und zwar ein gutes!!!!!!!!!!

zum thema jens ist weg: kann man eigentlich im stammtisch offtopic schreiben


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

offtopic im stammtisch geht glaube ich nicht. woanders aber schon also haltet bitte das forum sauber und macht jens nicht zu viel arbeit! 

wer auf einen beitrag in einem anderen thread als dem stammtisch antworten möchte, kann auch einfach alles aus dem "direkt antworten"-fenster dort kopieren und im stammtisch wieder einfügen. so ist dann der ursprungspost auch für alle anderen ersichtlich. siehe meinen beitrag als antort auf ohropax´ post im "touren"-thread.

also: markieren, strg&c, in den stammtisch wechseln, strg&v, abschicken.
sollte jeder hinbekommen und unser schönes forum bleibt sauber.


----------



## Gr_Flash (24. Oktober 2011)

@ kris: 
Hätte ich nicht besser ausdrücken können 

@ ohropax:
Jens hat den Thread mit folgenden Worten eröffnet: "Hier der Thread für alle neuen Errungenschaften und was sonst so dazu gehört!" Inwieweit das jetzt ein "ehrenwertes Motiv" lol darstellt und warum der Thread dieser "Prämisse" lol nun nicht mehr genügen soll, bitte ich zu erläutern...Als "Partizipierender" lol möchte ich auch noch was zur öffentlichen Wahrnehmung sagen: Solange niemand ernsthaft über die Stränge schlägt und alles halbwegs regelkonform abläuft, juckt es mich nicht die Bohne, wie völlig Fremde unser Geblabber hier wahrnehmen. Und wie kris schon sagte -> man weiß ja eh wie die anderen hier ticken. "Aufmerksamkeit und Wachsamkeit" confused zu erreichen war nie das Ziel von irgendwem hier, den Stein hat wer anders ins Rollen gebracht. Und was sollte es hier für die Aktiven zu lernen geben  - halte solche Beurteilungen durch Dritte "von oben herab" für sehr fragwürdig...

Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen: Schön durch die Hose atmen, Stöcker ausm Arsch und weiter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (24. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Was zwischen Stefan und Andreas direkt abgeht weiss ich nicht und gehört auch nicht hier hin. Deswegen wäre es schöner wenn sowas zwischen den Beteiligten geklärt wird und nicht über irgendeinen Thread im IBC-Forum, der nicht mal im OWL-Bereich zu finden ist.


Japp



kris. schrieb:


> Zusammenkünfte des OWL-Forums sind auch radfahrorientiert. Wenn das von außen nicht so wahr genommen wird hat das wohl eher mit fehlendem Duchblick zu tun.
> Wenn ihr den Thread nicht mögt, dann lest ihn einfach nicht! Wenn es was zu meckern gibt, dann macht das hier im Stammtisch. Dafür haben wir das Ding.


 Das mit der Zusammenkunft war nicht wertend sondern kategorisch gemeint, sprich es war kein Debattierklub in einer Kneipe mit leicht erhöhtem A-Pegel und reduzierter Hemmschwelle, sondern es war schlicht und einfach eine Herbst-Tour mit 15+ Leuten.



kris. schrieb:


> (...) nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Das sieht man auch an den "dummen" Sprüchen die man sich gegenseitig an den virtuellen Kopf wirft.


Dass vieles nicht so ernst gemeint ist, ist ja völlig ok und muss auch so sein. Gerade im Stammtisch ist das auch für jeden sofort ersichtlich, von daher alles roger 



kris. schrieb:


> Wir das OWL-Forum jetzt mit Biker-Trojanern durchleuchtet?


 Quatschkopp 



kris. schrieb:


> Aber sich anderswo den Schnabel über uns zu zerreissen, obwohl wir uns noch nie persönlich getroffen haben ebenfalls sehr traurig, kein Ruhmesblatt und macht eher den Eindruck von "Die haben mir mein Förmchen geklaut...!, aber keinesfalls von der von Dir angesprochenen "persönlichen Reife". Und wieso überhaupt "Aufmerksamkeit und Wachsamkeit"?! Gehören wir betreut oder überwacht?


Niemand hat sich irgendwo den Schnabel zerrissen, es ging nur darum, zu zeigen, dass es teilweise eine gravierende Schere zwischen dem antizipiertem und dem tatsächlichen Bild eines jeden gibt. Dass bereits ein einfacher (oder besser von einer einzelnen Person kommender) Anflug von Kritik zu einem gemeinsamen 'Auf ihn mit Gebrüll' führt, erinnert mich stark an Kognitive Dissonanz



kris. schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem öffentlichen Forum. Jeder darf schreiben was er will so lange er sich an die Regeln hält und nicht beleidigend wird. Der "Neues"-Thread ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann sehr regelkonform (und wenn man sich die Mühe macht ihn verstehen zu wollen auch unterhaltsam! ). Ob 2-3 andere Posts aus den letzten Tagen den Anspruch erfüllen nicht beleidigend zu sein soll jeder für sich beurteilen.


'Darf' ist aber nicht gleichbedeutend mit 'Sollte', denn hier schreibt man eben nicht nur für sich, sondern alles hat auch eine Wirkung auf und für andere. Wohin mangelnde Selbstdisziplin oder Zurückhaltung führen, kann man ähnlich gelagert auch bei Diskussionen um Waldzerstörung/Trailbau/Waldnutzung sehen.

Um noch mal auf den 'Neues' Thread zurückzukommen, eine Anekdote: Ich hatte mal über eine gemeinsame Strassenradsport-Vergangenheit einen Bekannten, der hat auch am laufenden Band Material gekauft und getestet mit folgenden Wortlaut (jetzt müsst ihr euch noch nen sächselnden Akzent dazudenken . Ich hab nen Rahmen fürs Sommerrad, ist ein IBIS, der ist super, hier der neue Laufradsatz, der ist auch suppa, hier meine neue Lampe (damals eine Ixon IQ, während ich neben ihm mit meiner Tesla stand , die ist suppa, und meine neue Brille, die gelben Gläser, die sind suppa, dir grauen aber auch, die sind auch suppa.

Zu einer Diskussion (auch und gerade ums Material) gehört nun mal eine kritische Komponente, das Ansprechen von Mängeln ist nun mal notwendiges Kriterium für einen Diskurs. Das kann ich beim besten Willen in dem Thread nicht erkennen. Was aber nicht heisst, dass ich mich nicht über Geile Teile freue, an eigenen wie auch an fremden Rädern, aber besagter Thread hat das Potential, mehr Leute in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken, als er durch konstruktive Kritik/Teilebewertung wiedergutmachen kann. Meiner (und scheinbar nicht nur meiner, nur nicht hier) Meinung nach.

eingängige Grüsse,
muss jetzt endlich mal wieder an die Maloche 
Marcus


----------



## ohropax (24. Oktober 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> halte solche Beurteilungen durch Dritte "von oben herab" für sehr fragwürdig... Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen: Schön durch die Hose atmen, Stöcker ausm Arsch und weiter gehts



Wenn das an mich gerichtet war (bin mir da echt nicht sicher), mögest du doch bitte die Ironie in obigem Satzanfang selbst erkennen, aber auch nen Stock lasse ich mir bestimmt nicht andichten 

cheers,
Marcus


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Mannomann was war denn hier schon wieder los?
> 
> Dass soviele Leute auf eine persÃ¶nliche 'Angelegenheit' zwischen Stefan  und Andreas, die wahrscheinlich schon lÃ¤nger (bisher freundschaftlich)  verbunden sind als die meisten der hier Anwesenden des  GelÃ¤nderadradfahrens, anspringen und dann auch noch in einen  ÃtschibÃ¤tschi-Schadenfreude-Modus verfallen, zeugt auf jeden Fall nicht  von persÃ¶nlicher Reife. Andere wÃ¼rden wahrscheinlich soweit gehen, und  etwas von Hunden und Bellen erzÃ¤hlen, aber ich will hier mal etwas  versucht ehrlich Neutrales formulieren:
> 
> ...



Hallo  Marcus,

an sich war das  Thema fÃ¼r mich erledigt, aber ich mÃ¶chte nochmal kurz dazu Stellung nehmen um vielleicht mit  dem ein oder anderen Vorurteil aufzurÃ¤umen. Ich denke es lag keinem von  uns daran, Bergschreck  hier zu denunzieren. Das ganze hat sich nun leider etwas  aufgeschaukelt, aber ich gehe davon  aus, dass hier in ein paar Tagen niemand mehr drÃ¼ber  spricht.

Meinen Standpunkt  hatte ich ja schon deutlich geÃ¤uÃert. Ich verstehe natÃ¼rlich, wenn der  Thread "Ich habe etwas  Neues" von anderen Forenmitgliedern falsch aufgefasst werden kann und  teilweise auch wird, aber die  GrÃ¼nde sind ja bekanntlich andere. Wenn es danach geht machen Threads  wie beispielsweise die  ganzen Galerien (Zeigt her eure ..., markenbezogene Galerien, etc.)  genauso wenig einen Sinn. Es  gibt aber nach wie vor eine recht groÃe Zielgruppe (mich eingeschlossen), die sich hier  inspirieren lÃ¤sst, Erfahrungen austauscht, oder einfach nur an den Bikes und  Parts erfreut. Ich sehe  auch keinen Sinn darin, warum jemand beispielsweise mit einem neuen  Reifen, Flaschenhalter oder  ner Satteltasche posen sollte. Stattdessen interessiert sich aber  vielleicht gerade jemand  anderes fÃ¼r einen dieser Artikel und kann nun den "Poster" um Rat  fragen. 
In wie weit diese  Vorverurteilungen auch immer etwas mit Neid oder Ã¤hnlichem zu tun  haben, lasse ich jetzt mal  dahin gestellt.
Wie schon gesagt,  hier sind nun mal unterschiedliche Zielgruppen vertreten. Die einen  sehen keinen Sinn in  Edel-Parts oder ihnen fehlen einfach die finanziellen Mittel, die anderen  haben das notwendige  Kleingeld oder sparen lange daraufhin, um sich ihren Traum zu erfÃ¼llen.  Andere ersetzen lediglich  VerschleiÃteile oder erkundigen sich im Forum ausschlieÃlich nach  Touren. Ich  persÃ¶nlich  lege beispielsweise auch viel Wert auf Optik und IndividualitÃ¤t. Das ich da bei  vielen hier anecke ist mir  bewuÃt, zumal ich arbeitsbedingt eher selten fahre und konditionell  einer der SchwÃ¤cheren bin.  Dennoch fahre ich fÃ¼r mein Leben gerne Mountainbike, genieÃe  die Natur und freue mich jedes  mal, wenn ich wieder etwas Neues am Bike verbaut habe. FÃ¼r mich  ist das eine schÃ¶ne  Abwechslung zu meinem stressigen Arbeitsalltag. 
Parallelen zu  anderen Hobbys lassen sich da beliebig viele herstellen (Heimkino, HiFi,  Autos,Modellbau,  Fotografie, etc.). Auch hier gibt es Zielgruppen denen unterschiedlich hohe  Budgets zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen  und die andere AnsprÃ¼che haben.
Mit  Vorverurteilungen sollte man meiner Meinung nach sowieso vorsichtig sein. Bevor  ich hier mit einigen das  erste mal zusammen gefahren bin oder den ein oder anderen auf dem  OWL-Treff getroffen habe,  hatte ich auch Ã¼ber einige ein vÃ¶llig anderes Bild. Das hatte sich dann aber  bei Allen zum positiven  geÃ¤ndert und ich war teils sehr Ã¼berrascht. Ich wÃ¤re aber nie vorher auf  die Idee gekommen, meine  negative Meinung Ã¼ber einzelne Forenmitglieder oder eine  Gruppe Ã¶ffentlich zu  posten. Was mir bisher immer gut an der OWL-Truppe gefallen hat war, das  hier jeder mit offenen  Armen aufgenommen wurde und keiner Ã¶ffentlich kritisiert wurde, weil  er vielleicht nur  Deore-Bauteile oder ein 500,-â¬ Mountaibike vom Discounter sein eigen  nennt. In anderen Threads  im IBC-forum geht es da ganz anders zur Sache. 

AbschlieÃend mÃ¶chte  ich noch sagen das es ja auch nie so weit gekommen wÃ¤re,  wenn Bergschreck nicht  den Bezug zum OWL-Thread hergestellt hÃ¤tte.  

Ich denke ich  spreche fÃ¼r alle, das wir hier keinen Streit wollen sondern uns nun wieder  unserem Hobby, dem  Mountainbiking, widmen mÃ¶chten. Es wÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn ich aber auf diesem  Wege mit dem ein oder  anderen Vorurteil aufrÃ¤umen konnte.

... in diesem  Sinne

LetÂ´s ride!!!!!!  

Lars


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Hej ohropax!

Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik, im Gegenteil. Ich finde nur einfach das sie an geeigneter Stelle vorgetragen werden sollte.

Das uns (und damit meine ich alle MTBler) viele Leute die nicht biken als etwas absonderlich wahrnehmen sieht man wohl nicht zuletzt an dem SpiegelTV-Beitrag von gestern Abend, der grade auf einer anderen, nicht näher genannten Social-Media-Plattform ziemlich zerrissen wird.

Es gibt nun einmal mehrere Wahrheiten, so einfach ist das. Grade deshalb sollten wir aber innerhalb der MTB-"Gemeinde" um so respektvoller miteinander umgehen. Schliesslich sind wir oft für alle anderen Naturgenießer kollektiv "Die da mit den Helmen".

Aber schön zu sehen das sich die Wogen langsam glätten. Ich denke wir haben das Ganze jetzt auch genug breitgetreten und können wieder zu den eigentlichen Themen des IBC-Forums zurückkehren: Natur & (Fahr-)Technik!


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen: Schön durch die Hose atmen, Stöcker ausm Arsch und weiter gehts



Word!  

Schluß jetzt mit dem Thema und zurück auf Bike!


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> und keiner öffentlich kritisiert wurde, weil  ervielleicht nur  Deore-Bauteile oder ein 500,- Mountainbike sein eigen  nennt.



Öi! Spielst Du hier etwa auf mein Focus an?!?
Komm Du mir unter die Augen! 12 Uhr vorm Bienenschmidt.
Da kriegst Du auf die Fresse, Dude!  

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Öi! Spielst Du hier etwa auf mein Focus an?!?



Wie jetzt? An dem Focus war schon Deore verbaut?
Ich dachte das waren noch Shimano Altus Komponenten.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

war´n Upgrade!


----------



## gooni11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin
Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt wieder warum ich oft allein fahr..... Sehr oft. 

Es kann einigen von euch doch eigentlich scheiß egal sein was ein Waldi ,Sumse oder auch ich sich ans Bike schrauben!!!!!!!
Wir haben einen "ich hab was neues " Thread den wir nutzen um uns wichtig zu tun....... Und?!
Wir können eben nicht anders weil wir sonst keine Beachtung bekommen, und das macht uns einsam und traurig.
Wenn das nun einige von euch soooo stört dann bleibt doch einfach weg ( aber dann sind wir wieder einsam und traurig  )  doch fangt nicht an hinter unserem Rücken (bzw in anderen Threads) *über uns* zu diskutieren und uns schlecht zu machen,denn *GENAU DAS* war zumindest für mich der Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen.

Ist ja geradezu  lächerlich was in manchen Leuten so vorgeht!

So.... Und jetzt nehmt wieder eure Medizin und jutt is! 
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ich mußte eben mal nachschauen was "tail" bedeutet.


heißt das nicht harter Schwa.......(Hardtail)? Igit ich fahr lieber " Fully", aber was bedeutet das eigendlich nochmal?
Fragen über Fragen
Jogi


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt wieder warum ich oft allein fahr..... Sehr oft.
> 
> na weil du einfach zu schnell bist!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

Aha!


----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hej ohropax!
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik, im Gegenteil. Ich finde nur einfach das sie an geeigneter Stelle vorgetragen werden sollte.
> 
> ...



Der Spiegel Tv Beitrag stellt uns und ande OutdoorRisikoSportler als  nicht verantwortungsbewußte Todessehnsüchtige arme Irre dar (  Sinngemäß).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und warum kaufen wir uns dann vor dem Ableben immer noch so tolle  glänzende Tuningparts. 
Vielleicht als Grabbeigabe wie früher bei den  Betattungen selbstsüchtiger Großfürsten oder was?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich sach nur, ein Blinkendes Risiko  ist mir doch lieber als ein schwarzes Loch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jogi


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

geil, noch einer der wie ich nich vernünftig zitieren kann


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

mist der kanns doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

Manchmal gelingts einfach


----------



## ohropax (24. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> (...) in diesem  Sinne
> 
> Let´s ride!!!!!!



d'accord!
Marcus


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Igit ich fahr lieber " Fully", aber was bedeutet das eigendlich nochmal?



Fully loaded = dicke Eier und so!


----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Fully loaded = dicke Eier und so!



Und die Dicken Eier kann man mit so einem Schaukelstuhl ja bekanntlich besser schaukeln
Jogi


----------



## ohropax (24. Oktober 2011)

Beim nächsten Grilltreff sollten wir mal nen grösseren Garten wählen, damit wir [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_wkQBDDgvI"]The Human Slingshot      - YouTube[/nomedia] aufbauen können.

cheers,
Marcus


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Grilltreff sollten wir mal nen grösseren Garten wählen, damit wir The Human Slingshot      - YouTube aufbauen können.
> 
> cheers,
> Marcus



Okay, da deine Idee bist du dann der Erste


----------



## pecto69 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hoi.

Eins habe ich bis jetzt nicht verstanden....



> Zitat von ohropax:
> Zu einer Diskussion (auch und gerade ums Material) gehört nun mal eine  kritische Komponente, das Ansprechen von Mängeln ist nun mal notwendiges  Kriterium für einen Diskurs. Das kann ich beim besten Willen in dem  Thread nicht erkennen. Was aber nicht heisst, dass ich mich nicht über  Geile Teile freue, an eigenen wie auch an fremden Rädern, aber besagter  Thread hat das Potential, mehr Leute in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken,  als er durch konstruktive Kritik/Teilebewertung wiedergutmachen kann.  Meiner (und scheinbar nicht nur meiner, nur nicht hier) Meinung nach.


Der "Ich habe was Neues Thread" geht doch eigentlich um etwas was ich neu habe und nicht was ich zur Diskussion stellen möchte 
Dafür gibt es doch die einzelnen technischen Unterrubriken, odär.
So wegen Mängel ansprechen und konstruktive Kritik einholen....

Liege ich falsch?

Dirk


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Das mir dem diskutieren hatte ich ins Spiel gebracht. Teilweise findet das aber auch nicht dort, sondern dann hier im Stammtisch statt, was ja nicht verkehrt ist. Manchmal bestimmt auch außerhalb des Forums, wenn man sich zum biken trifft...


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

@dennis    War mir heute mal die Ecke beim Trail anschauen. Sieht ja wieder grauenhaft aus was die Grünlinge da anstellen. Die (Wander-)Wege kann man mal getrost für ne Weile vergessen. Und wie ich die kenne, werden sie auf den Wegen auch nicht wieder für halbwegs anständige Verhältnisse sorgen wenn sie wegfahren sondern schön alles aufgewühlt lassen. Bis sich der erste Rentner beim Wandern mal die Knöchel verbiegt...


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

Schick Waldi doch mit Pömps dadurch, sie kann dann ja klagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Okay, da deine Idee bist du dann der Erste


 Ja hätt ich das mal eher gefunden, so wird das leider vorerst nix mehr, da ich ab nächste Woche meine Homebase nach Hameln verlegt haben werde. Dh endlich genug Gelegenheiten, den Deister zu rocken, und ich befürchte, dass ich meinen Fuhrpark um ein geeignetes Werkzeug erweitern muss, kommt Zeit kommt Rad 

So kann deswegen die nächsten Wochenenden nicht aufs Bike und muss hier meinen Frust ablassen.

cu


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Schick Waldi doch mit Pömps dadurch, sie kann dann ja klagen



Aber nur mit den roten!


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Sooo, das Material für die Korken-KeFü ist organisiert. Bin grade dabei, die unnötigen Teile der Lieferung zu beseitigen. *hicks*


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

Ihr Säcke! ... solange die Schuhindustrie keine High-Heels für Klickis erfunden hat, trage ich auch keine mehr.


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke! ... solange die Schuhindustrie keine High-Heels für Klickis erfunden hat, trage ich auch keine mehr.



Schade...
behaarte Unterschenkel in roten Bömps ist einfach total sechsy


----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Schade...
> behaarte Unterschenkel in roten Bömps ist einfach total sechsy



OK Slang, am Samstag würde ich welche für Dich tragen. Extra unrasiert unter der Sohle!
Jogi


----------



## gooni11 (24. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> gooni11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin
> ...



Ja und wann ist das?? ...... Wieso bin ich zu schnell....
*MAN MÄNNER..... Ich wieg 90 kg sauf jeden Tag Bier und hab ne Plautze!!!!!*
Da könnta ma drüber nachdenken....... So! Jetzt hab ich aber hier mal so .... Hier mal aber so richtig ... Verstehste... DAMPF abgelassen und so..... Pahh.....


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja und wann ist das?? ...... Wieso bin ich zu schnell....
> *MAN MÄNNER..... Ich wieg 90 kg sauf jeden Tag Bier und hab ne Plautze!!!!!*
> Da könnta ma drüber nachdenken....... So! Jetzt hab ich aber hier mal so .... Hier mal aber so richtig ... Verstehste... DAMPF abgelassen und so..... Pahh.....



Das wissen wir doch, gooni bedeutet auf Kisuaheli übrigens Tröpfchen


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

Jörg,
Wappenrunde wär doch auch was oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn gooni Dampf ablässt, ist das dann regelwidriger Rückstoßantrieb?!?


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das wissen wir doch, gooni bedeutet auf Kisuaheli übrigens Tröpfchen



... das war nen Brüller, keine Frage!!! 


Ich habe gerade eben übrigens mein gepimptes 90er Jahre Hardtail
verkauft. 2 Studenten aus Osnabrück waren hier. Der Käufer hat
Mountainbiking für sich entdeckt und sein Kumpel hatte schon etwas 
Ahnung von der Materie. Der Preis lag bei 190,-  FP. Der Junge war
so begeistert das er das Bike ohne zu handeln mitgenommen hätte. 
Da Waldi aber ein herzensguter Mensch ist und sich über jeden freut,
der unserer Community beitritt und ein ernsthaftes Interesse an dem 
Hobby zeigt, hat er den Preis eben mal selbst auf 170,- gesenkt. 
Zusätzlich gabs noch nen chicen Marin Flaschenhalter, XT-Schaltwerk,
fast neuer XT-Umwerfer, Deore Ritzelpaket und ne Deore-Kette gratis. 
Er war hellauf begeistert und ich hab Platz im Keller. 

Am besten war aber son Otto der letzte Woche wegen dem Rad vorbei 
kam. Hatte schon am Telefon getönt, er hätte ne Menge Ahnung und
sagte schon vorab das 120,- Limit seien. 
Dann der Knaller!!! Situation: Mein Fully steht im Flur, darüber das 
Hardtail meiner Freundin. (beide vorwiegend schwarz) Vor meinem Fully
das blaue Hardtail. Der Typ steuert aufs Blaue zu, schiebt es zur Seite,
geht zum Fully und sagt "Hmm, sauber ist es ja, aber damit könnte ich 
ihn nicht über den wahren Wert täuschen. Mehr als 120,- wären definitiv
nicht drin!" ... ich wußte in dem Moment nicht ob ich lachen, weinen oder
ihm wegen Beleidigung meines Fullys eins auf die Nuss geben sollte. 
Der Depp meinte es tatsächlich ernst. 
Ich fragte daraufhin ob er die Bilder in der Anzeige nicht gesehen hätte?!
Es ginge schließlich ums blaue Hardtail. Er verneinte und fragte wieviel ich 
denn fürs Fully haben wollte. Daraufhin meinte ich nur, "Also minimum 130,-, aber ich würde dann noch 4 Katzenaugen und 2 pinke Nabenputzer
drauflegen. Nachdem er merkte das ich ihn verarschen will hat er kommentarlos die Wohnung verlassen. 

Schade, wollte ihn eigentlich noch zu Sumse schicken. Da hätte er ja evtl. 
für 120,- nen Fully bekommen.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Ne Nuss wäre da aber das Mindeste gewesen!
Vollpfosten gib es...


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

Du sagst es!  ... vielleicht hat ihn das aber auch mit den Katzenaugen
abgeschreckt, da während der Besichtigung eine unserer Katzen im Flur saß.


----------



## Gr_Flash (24. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> *Schade, wollte ihn eigentlich noch zu Sumse schicken. Da hätte er ja evtl.
> für 120,- nen Fully bekommen.*





Aber solche "Typen" gibts überall - hatte im Sommer auch einen hier, der Interesse an meinem damaligen Auto hatte. Kam aus Berlin angereist und meinte "VHB" wäre grundsätzlich gleichzusetzen mit "50%"....das Auto (6 Jahre alt; TÜV neu) war aus seiner Sicht auch bereits restaurationsbedürftig und wurde nur noch vom WD40 zusammengehalten...


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand es irgenwie auch amüsant, allein wie er skeptisch das Bike gemustert hat. 

Ärgerlich war nur das ich mir für den Otto die Zeit genommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Jörg,
> Wappenrunde wär doch auch was oder?



Ich glaube wir fahren lieber ne Waldrunde. Wappenweg mit Muskeloelvertilgern ist nicht so meins.
Jogi


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja und???

Warum hast du ihn nicht zu mir geschickt???


Man!!! 120 Euro 

da hätte ich dann ja nur noch 7580,-- Euro für ein 29er S-Works Stumpjumper FSR drauflegen müssen.


********  Man Waldi... warum denkst du nie an mich


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

nen 29er? ich glaub ich kenn dich nicht!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die 26er meist auch schöner, nur lese ich schon lange Berichte über 29er MTB´s und egal was ich über 29er vs. 26er finde... die Vorteile der 29er überwiegen immer.

Ich hoffe bald mal ein 29er Fully ausgiebig im Wald auf Strecke und Trails testen zu dürfen um mir dann mal selbst ein ehrliches Bild zu machen.


Das 29er S-Works Stumpjumper FSR soll aber wohl der absolute HAMMER sein!!!


----------



## criscross (24. Oktober 2011)

tu das nicht, neiiiiiiiiiin.

dann willst du kein 26 mehr fahren 

armes 26 s-works


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

macht doch alle mal rtl an!
an wen erinnert euch der pfiffige pferdewirt philipp?


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Oktober 2011)

Stefan...??? (Slang)


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

haste mal in den spiegel geguckt?


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> haste mal in den spiegel geguckt?



   

... an 29ern gefallen mir ehrlich gesagt nur die von Niner! Aber vielleicht
ändert sich die Meinung wenn irgendwann die 29er den Wald dominieren.


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

also ich muss sagen, das design find ich ganz weit vorne!
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/mtb/all-mountain/zesty/zesty-514


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Testen werde ich bei Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall mal eins. 
Aber so rein optisch sind mir die 26er lieber...


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> haste mal in den spiegel geguckt?



...das tue ich mir schon lange nicht mehr an


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

aber das sollte auch nich böse gemeint sein, sondern, auch wenn es selten vorkommt, sollte das ein kompliment werden, was ernst gemeint ist, schließlich ist der pferdewirt erst 28 jahre!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

... und Sumse hat auch nen schwulen Dackel! 

Und der Thomas hat ne Tropfenform!!!


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

also waldi, hat der dackel dich angepimmelt oder was?

hoffe du weisst dass das dominanz verhalten ist, der hat dir nur gezeigt wer der chef ist!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

Der pimmelt jeden an!!! ... von wem er das wohl hat! 

... wobei wir wieder bei Philipp, ähhhh Sumse wären!


----------



## vogel23 (24. Oktober 2011)

nich ganz verstanden, der sumse jetzt, pimmetlt der jeden an oder will der jeden dominieren?

ich lach mich tot!


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

Da verweigere ich jetzt lieber die Aussage!


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie der Herr, so´s Gescherr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich finde die 26er meist auch schöner, nur lese ich schon lange Berichte über 29er MTB´s und egal was ich über 29er vs. 26er finde... die Vorteile der 29er überwiegen immer.
> 
> Ich hoffe bald mal ein 29er Fully ausgiebig im Wald auf Strecke und Trails testen zu dürfen um mir dann mal selbst ein ehrliches Bild zu machen.
> 
> ...



GOOOOOOOONI!!!!!! Ich hoffe das Wasserbett und der 60" Plasma sind noch nicht bestellt. Demnächst kannste nen 26" S-Works Fully erwerben!


----------



## Amokles (25. Oktober 2011)

was wie? 60" Plasma? ich mach nen guten Preis!

Mit Anlieferung und allem Firlefanz!


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Oktober 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> was wie? 60" Plasma? ich mach nen guten Preis!
> 
> Mit Anlieferung und allem Firlefanz!



Prima, Fernseh-Fritze!!! 

... hätte gerne nen Löwe in 60" unter 2.000,- _(sofern schon erhältlich)_.


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Prima, Fernseh-Fritze!!!
> 
> ... hätte gerne nen Löwe in 60" unter 2.000,- _(sofern schon erhältlich)_.



Mit dem kannst Du dann auch immer schön die Wohnung warm halten
-bei dem Stromverbrauch !
Jogi


----------



## gooni11 (25. Oktober 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> was wie? 60" Plasma? ich mach nen guten Preis!
> 
> Mit Anlieferung und allem Firlefanz!




Wie kann ich das verstehen bitte!? Ich guck im Moment ein wenig rum das stimmt. 
Gern auch per PN .
Mfg


----------



## Amokles (25. Oktober 2011)

Auf die ersten 2 Posts geh ich mal nicht näher ein 

@ gooni11

du hast PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> @ gooni11
> du hast PM



 Ach du Schei$$e, ist das ansteckend? 
War vorhin mit dem los..!


----------



## pecto69 (25. Oktober 2011)

...und schon wieder zurück??
Dirk


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2011)

Jepp. Wir hatten alle nicht viel Zeit heute.
Konnte auch erst ab 15 Uhr losgehen...


----------



## gooni11 (25. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Jepp. Wir hatten alle nicht viel Zeit heute.
> Konnte auch erst ab 15 Uhr losgehen...



Jau ..... LEIDER eine recht Kurze Runde aber schööon....
wir sind sogar 40m Singletrail gefahren..... fragt mal Kris?.
Mfg


----------



## pecto69 (25. Oktober 2011)

Muhahaha, Hermannsweg runter und an der Panzerstrasse über den Grüstreifen wa?!
Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2011)

@Amokles: Will auch nen 60er Flat!!!
Aber nen Sony!!! ...die Neuen die keine Umrandung mehr haben, also wo die gesamte Front ne Scheibe ist.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2011)

@All:

Mein Dackel und ich pimmeln niemanden an!!!

Wir Dominieren nur 



Alpha Mann und Alpha Dackel...


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @All:
> 
> 
> 
> Wir Dominieren nur



Aber nicht bei der Rechtschreibung. 

Und weg....


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei der Rechtschreibung.
> 
> Und weg....



Sag das nicht mir...

Sag das meinem iPhone


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sag das nicht mir...
> 
> Sag das meinem iPhone



Ja schicks mal her, meine Adresse haste ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Frisörübersetzung!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das ist übrigens mein persönliches Wort des Jahres 

Das genaue Gegenteil wäre dann ja wohl Vokuhila

Also vorne kurz und hinten lang (übersetzt) . 



Wers nicht kennt:

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Vokuhila

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vokuhila


----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jau ..... LEIDER eine recht Kurze Runde aber schööon....
> wir sind sogar 40m Singletrail gefahren..... fragt mal Kris?.
> Mfg



jooh, war schon spassig. nachdem meine kurbel wieder fest war. 

ach, wenn einer im teuto ne banane findet, das ist meine!


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Please no 29Tology!  

Ich hab mein Avatar überarbeitet und der Realen Welt angepasst.......sorry
Joungst Jogi


----------



## poekelz (27. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Please no 29Tology!
> 
> Ich hab mein Avatar überarbeitet und der Realen Welt angepasst.......sorry
> Joungst Jogi



TwentyNein!

...find ich gut und das gute Keiler Bier aus Lohr am Main mag ich wohl auch!


----------



## gooni11 (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin
So Jungs...... Grad noch mal ne Runde gedreht... Hier mal die Eckdaten zum nachmachen
Ab Lippereihe bzw Flugplatz Oerlinghausen über den Hermannsweg bis zum Hermann und gleichen Weg zurück.
Km ........41
Zeit.........111 min (1std 51 min)
HM...........650
Puls Durchschnitt... 146 bpm. ( geht also noch was )
 Kmh Durschnitt..... *22,16 kmh*
Pause ...nein

Ich geh dann jetzt ma ins Bett..... 
Mfg


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> TwentyNein!
> 
> ...find ich gut und das gute Keiler Bier aus Lohr am Main mag ich wohl auch!



Oder so...... _*!20nein!*_
Mal nur so gefragt:
Wenn 28er und !20nein!er die gleichen Felgendurchmesser haben und man die reifen jeweils austauschen kann, dann ist Omas Stadtschlampe der Firma Gazelle, mit den fleischfarbenen Vredesteinreifen, letztlich schon immer nen !20nein!er.  Oder Mein Trekkingbike mit 1,5 Zollreifen oder das Crossrad. Was ist den !20nein!ern daran entgangen das die sich mit dem Hype so verarschen lassen. So neu ist das also garnicht. 
Vielleicht komme ich Samstag auch mit Omas ultramodernen 3-Gang-Sachs-!20nein!-bike zum Treff dann hätte ich zumindest schon mal 2 Gänge mehr als unser lieber _Bergschreck_. Also fahren doch Alle irgendwie auch die s......!20nein!-danke Dinger oder. 

Schöne "Neue" Welt . 
Jogi


----------



## pecto69 (27. Oktober 2011)

Nabend 

Jemand ne Idee womit man nen .avi am Besten komprimiert?
Soll kleiner werden aber gute Qualli behalten.

Dirk


----------



## slang (27. Oktober 2011)

Bub, calm down. 
Wenn du in Omas Dürrkopp nen 2,4"  Reifen rein bekommst, dann hast´ nen 29er.

Ich will keine 26 gegen 29 Diskussion lostreten, aber letztens hab ich mein LR neben das von criscross´ 29er gestellt, das ist schon nen bissel mehr Durchmesser. Rechnerisch immerhin 63mm. 
Also Zesty bleibt Zesty, der Radstand ist schon lang genug, aber mein nächstes "Hartschwanz" wird denk ich schon nen 29er. 

Post galt Jogi, von avi hab ich keinen Plan, obwohl, ist das nicht schon komprimiert?


----------



## criscross (27. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Oder so...... _*!20nein!*_
> Mal nur so gefragt:
> Wenn 28er und !20nein!er die gleichen Felgendurchmesser haben und man die reifen jeweils austauschen kann, dann ist Omas Stadtschlampe der Firma Gazelle, mit den fleischfarbenen Vredesteinreifen, letztlich schon immer nen !20nein!er. Oder Mein Trekkingbike mit 1,5 Zollreifen oder das Crossrad. Was ist den !20nein!ern daran entgangen das die sich mit dem Hype so verarschen lassen. So neu ist das also garnicht.
> Vielleicht komme ich Samstag auch mit Omas ultramodernen 3-Gang-Sachs-!20nein!-bike zum Treff dann hätte ich zumindest schon mal 2 Gänge mehr als unser lieber _Bergschreck_. Also fahren doch Alle irgendwie auch die s......!20nein!-danke Dinger oder.
> ...


 
eh Jörg, 
sach ma, bist du auf Droge oder haste mit de Finger inne Steckdose geschlafen .

Kenne dich gar nicht so schreibwütig.

Viele Menschen haben Angst vor Neuen Dingen die sie nicht verstehen,
aber auch denn kann doch geholfen werden.

Laß doch jeden sein Ding machen und jut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. Oktober 2011)

Jungs, mir ist da nen abgehörtes Telefonat zugespielt worden, unbekannter Sender. Ich weiß auch nicht was ich davon halten soll. Manches versteht man nur sehr schlecht. Was haltet ihr davon?
Also einer heißt irgenwie Semse, oder Samsu, der andere Jorgo, Jugu, ich weiß nicht genau.
Inhaltlich ungefähr so:
" ne , nicht mit dem Ohrstöpsel...der mit seinem Eingang hat mir doch schon mehrmals.....(Rauschen).... Kante gezeigt.....Wofür hab ich den ....(Rauschen) .... achttausend, und alles ganz leicht.....der mit Billigstahl.....unter.. we..gs...Jetzt wo Sla..mi, (oder slant?) am  Be..rg. scho...hn ....im Nackend........und .ich ....fetter gwor..dern.... pe..in...liich, ....lad.. den.. a..us

Was meint ihr, soll ich zur Polizei?


----------



## criscross (27. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Oktober 2011)

@ Slang

Herrlich gelacht


----------



## the_Shot (28. Oktober 2011)

Hey Slaggi, hast Du wieder Deine berühmt berüchtigten Müsliriegel gemacht, weißt schon die mit den pssst, spezial Zutaten? Wenn ja, dann bring morgen mal welche mit


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Riegel auch meine Arme aufpumpen, dann nehme ich auch welche


----------



## blautinabe1 (28. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> eh Jörg,
> sach ma, bist du auf Droge oder haste mit de Finger inne Steckdose geschlafen .
> 
> Kenne dich gar nicht so schreibwütig.
> ...









(muß daß nicht "denen" heißen oder sehe ich noch doppelt?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (28. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> eh Jörg,
> sach ma, bist du auf Droge oder haste mit de Finger inne Steckdose geschlafen .
> 
> Kenne dich gar nicht so schreibwütig.
> ...









Iiiiiichhhhhhh  Schiiiiieeeeßßßßßß? Äh Wie jetzt, was, wer, wo is oben..............torkel,hüstel, kotz wech! Ah na da( schreibweider)
Aber das versteh ich doch gerade noch, danke für Deine Besorgnis und Peace BruderJogi

Ps. ..und bohr nich noch Löcher inne Felgen.....


----------



## slang (28. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hey Slaggi, hast Du wieder Deine berühmt berüchtigten Müsliriegel gemacht, weißt schon die mit den pssst, spezial Zutaten? Wenn ja, dann bring morgen mal welche mit



Yes, und sie turnen mich an! 
Verteilen kann ich sie aber nicht,  ist zu gefährlich.
Genfer Konvention und so, du weißt?


----------



## the_Shot (28. Oktober 2011)

Oh yes Bro, I know Morgen halb elf am Stauteich?


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Yes, und sie turnen mich an!
> Verteilen kann ich sie aber nicht,  ist zu gefährlich.
> Genfer Konvention und so, du weißt?



Ach die leggeren Dinger, denen du immer nen Pinneken Klosterfrau Melissengeist und nen Schuß Haftcreme für die Dritten bei mischt!?! 

... sogesehen der "Slangy Spezial"


----------



## gooni11 (28. Oktober 2011)

TANGOBAAAAAAAAAAA......
 Bist du morgen früh an der Radrennbahn?
Mfg


----------



## slang (28. Oktober 2011)

Shoti, um halb an den Stauteichen


@ Waldi,
du bist dabei? Du weißt, das wir wissen wo du wohnst? 

Die Kunst ist, aus Klosterfrau.. und Haftcreme nen leckeren Riegel zu bauen 
Mach mir das mal nach


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Shoti, um halb an den Stauteichen
> 
> 
> @ Waldi,
> ...



Ne, werde morgen früh erst den Einkauf erledigen und dann so gegen 11 Uhr hier losfahren. Wollte eigentlich ne schöne lange Tour entlang des Hermannsweges in Richtung Bienenschmidt fahren. 
Ne "Waldi-Genuß-Spezial-Tour"!  ... evtl. noch bis zum Hermann, hängt von meiner morgigen Verfassung ab.
Ich fahrt immer so schnell, so nen langen Schatten könnt ihr gar nicht von da vorne werfen, damit ich noch halbwegs im Windschatten fahren könnte.


----------



## slang (28. Oktober 2011)

Waldi, du hast echt nen Schatten 

Das ist wahrscheinlich das letzte mal für dieses Jahr, das wir uns für ne gemeinsame Tour treffen. Und da willst du fehlen?

Ich sag noch mal, wir wissen wo du wohnst!   

Morgen um zehn Uhr stehen zwei dunkel bebrillte Herren mit breiten Schultern vor deiner Tür, und ich könnte mir vorstellen, das du deine Meinung noch mal änderst


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Morgen um zehn Uhr stehen zwei dunkel bebrillte Herren mit breiten Schultern vor deiner Tür, ...



Das müssten dann Udo und Gooni _(mit Schulterpolsterrn im Trikot)_ sein, die hier in Vilsendorf vom Wappenweg abgekommen sind und mich nun nach dem Weg fragen.


----------



## slang (28. Oktober 2011)

Dann eben nicht,
vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das müssten dann Udo und Gooni _(mit Schulterpolsterrn im Trikot)_ sein, die hier in Vilsendorf vom Wappenweg abgekommen sind und mich nun nach dem Weg fragen.




Könnte sein... Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg..... Und hoffe daß ich da irgendwie mithalten kann bei den Leuten 
Wenn nicht seil ich mich ab und gut....
Mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ... Und hoffe daß ich da irgendwie mithalten kann bei den Leuten
> Wenn nicht seil ich mich ab und gut....



... das soll ja in Fachkreisen auch "den Waldi machen" genannt werden.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2011)

Heute im Wald.....

Horden von Menschen mit Hunde (ich habe selber 2) und Kindern (ich habe selber 2) 
Menschen die sich mit Pseudo Mtb aus Baumarkt die Trails runterwerfen.

Und, jetzt kommt's, ein Gruppe Omas und Opas auf Segways!
Das ist sowas hier







Ich treffe unterwegs 2 Jungs mit FF die in Richtung Porta unterwegs waren und da ich noch ein paar Trails fahren wollte sprachen wir kurz über deren Zustand. 
In dem Moment kommen den Forstweg 6 Segways runter mit gehobener Gesellschaft drauf. 
Alleine das Bild war schon skurril genug. Wir machten natührlich brav platz wie es sich für vorbildliche Steuerzahler so gehört. 
Und genau auf unsere höhe legt sich eine von den Tanten auf Maul und nimmt in bester Downhill Manier erst einmal einen Bodenprobe. 

Was macht man im Wald mit einem Segway wenn man schon über 65 ist?
Wird das die neue Trendsportart?

Kurze Zeit später noch eine nette Diskussion mit einen Hundebesitzer zum Thema Leinenpflicht im Wald vs. Fahrradfahren auf Forstwegen. 
Seiner Meinung nach müsste ich schieben und er darf seine 2 Schäferhunde ohne Leinen laufen lassen weil das ja keine Kampfhunde sind.  

Armes Deutschland, RTL2 zeigt so langsam Wirkung. 

Und die Moral von der Geschicht, fahre Samstag nachmittags im Wald nicht


----------



## vogel23 (29. Oktober 2011)

kurze rechtsbelehrung: segways kann ich noch nix zu sagen, aber auf forstwegen= befestigten wegen sollten die dinger erlaubt sein. biken auf befestigten wegen erlaubt! im bestand also auf trails nur mit erlaubnis des waldbesitzers.
Hunde sind im bestand an der leine zu führen, auf wegen im einwirkungsbereich!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2011)

beste zeit um slalom fahren zu lernen.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin was das Rechtliche betrifft sehr sicher. 

Auf Forstwegen, wie den Kammweg, darf ich fahren und dort war ich. 
Hunde sind im Wald generell an zu Leinen. 

Segway dürfen wahrscheinlich überall fahren, aber was haben diese instabilen Dinger die über Balance gesteuert werden im Wald zu suchen?
Ich meine lass die Leute machen, aber nach dem Abflug ohne Helm usw halte ich das nach aktuellen Stand der Technik für nicht Sinnvoll.


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

Wie schnell fährt denn so ein Segway?


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2011)

K.a.


----------



## gooni11 (29. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie schnell fährt denn so ein Segway?



20-25kmh soweit ich weiß.
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> 20-25kmh soweit ich weiß.
> Mfg



Hmm?!? Da du heute bei der Runde nen 23er Schnitt hattest genügt demnach nen Segway um bei dem Klemme (zeitweise) Windschatten zu fahren.  Cool!!!


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Von mir leider kein Mitleid....... sorry......
> 
> Ich sagte ja bereits mehrfach das ich den Sinn solcher Aktionen nicht verstehe.
> 
> Nix für ungut..... Weitermachen



da bricht sich jemand nen Knochen, und von dir kommt so ein Text

Sorry, wir brauchen, wir müssen, wir wollen auch gar nicht mehr zusammen fahen 

Für mich bist du durch, fertig!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

Wir sollten hier keinen neuen Streit vom Zaun brechen ...

Auf der einen Seite kann ich deinen Unmut verstehen, Stefan. Auch wenn Sascha hier sicher nicht bemitleidet werden will (kratzt an seinem Image als Evil Knievel ), so hätte es schließlich auch noch schlimmer ausgehen können. Davon abgesehen wäre Sascha wohl kaum auf die Idee gekommen, Selbiges zu Angelo zu sagen, wenn der sich mit über 50 km/h vor nen Baum gesetzt hätte.
Andererseits kann ich auch Angelo's Ansicht verstehen. Wer sich wissentlich immer wieder der Gefahr eines schweren Sturzes aussetzt und in der ein oder anderen Situation zu übermütig agiert, der darf nicht zwingend mit Mitleid rechnen. 

... was soll's, spätestens beim nächsten OWL-Treff trinkt ihr beiden mal nen Bierchen zusammen!  ... und Sascha ne Milch (ist gut für'n Knochenbau)


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2011)

@Waldi:


----------



## tangoba62 (30. Oktober 2011)

Trail vs. Race 

Wer ist denn nun der bessere Biker???

Irgendwie komisch hier !!

ssstt  und wech.....


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Trail vs. Race
> 
> Wer ist denn nun der bessere Biker???
> 
> ...



Keiner ist der bessere Biker,
aber ich hab Mitgefühl, egal von welcher Fraktion der Biker kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (30. Oktober 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Trail vs. Race
> 
> Wer ist denn nun der bessere Biker???
> 
> ...



Hier zeigt sich doch eher nur, wer der schlechtere Charakter ist.

Mitgefühl sollte jeder, dem es schlecht geht (egal ob physisch oder psychisch), bekommen.

Dabei spielt auch der Grund keine Rolle. Erst recht nicht, wenn es bei der Ausübung des Hobbys passiert, dass man selbst liebt.

Aber was red ich - das Leben hat mich gelehrt: Bei manchem ist der Weg von Tellerand zu Tellerrand arg kurz.


----------



## the_Shot (30. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Von mir leider kein Mitleid....... sorry......
> 
> Ich sagte ja bereits mehrfach das ich den Sinn solcher Aktionen nicht verstehe.
> 
> Nix für ungut..... Weitermachen



Angelo ich kenn doch Deine Meinung, hab Dich auch lieb 

@ Stefan, Dankeschön fürs nach Hause begleiten und das Du für mich Partei ergreifst. Jeder hat seine persönliche Meinung zum Rad fahrn und das ist auch gut so! Da niemand anders, außer mir an dem Pautz schuld ist, denke ich, dass das Thema nun durch sein sollte. Will hier auch keinen Klassenkampf Racer vs. Tailler lostreten! 

Ich werd jedenfalls nichts an meinem Fahrstil ändern, oder mich für jemanden anders verbiegen.

In dem Sinne, einen schönen Sonntag euch


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)




----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2011)

An dieser Stelle auch von mir noch gute Besserung!


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin
1....Ich hab nicht behauptet das ich ein besserer Fahrer bin.....!!
2.... Ich kann nicht mit Absicht immer wieder gegen einen Baum rennen und am Ende jammern wenn mir die Birne weh tut.!!
Und wenn jemand mir vorher sagt das ich mir dabei weh tu... kann ich dem jenigen doch nachher nicht erzählen das er mir gegenüber nun Mitgefühl zeigen muss.Das macht SASCHA aber auch gar nicht!! 
3.... Slang.... Ich hab meine Meinung die DU auch nicht akzeptierst! Oder warum wird hier neuerdings immer dick und Fett dabei geschrieben das man TRAILS fährt!??!? .... Da verbiegt sich von euch doch auch keiner oder nimmt mal Rücksicht!!!
und Du bist eh immer sofort eingeschnappt wenn hier jemand was (falsches) schreibt!
Von daher.... Tschüss.
4.... Was hat die Ignoranz und Uneinsichtigkeit anderer mit meinem Tellerrand zu tun?
Sascha hat sich heut nicht das erste mal hingemault... Auch als sein Rahmen damals zu bruch gegangen ist gab es kein Mitgefühl.. AUCH VON EINEM SLANG NICHT!!!
Ich bin normalerweise jemand der sehr sensibel ist und sehr wohl Mitgefühl zeigt.... Das könnt ihr doch gar nicht beurteilen ABER wenn sich jemand wie Waldi schon schreibt immer wieder absichtlich in eine solche Situation begibt darf er sich nicht wundern wenn andere auch mal so reagieren wie ich halt!

Und wer DAS nicht versteht und über Menschen urteilt die er nicht kennt sollte evt mal über SEINE Teller und Tassen nachdenken!!!!
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2011)

GRRRRR...... Schluss Jetzt!!!

Sascha hat doch selbst hier schon einen Schlussstrich unter das Thema gezogen!!!

Das wird hier langsam echt zum Kindergarten!!!

Ich finde Angelos Äusserung auch nicht so toll denke aber, dass sich alle hier nur aufregen weil das geschriebene Wort einfach anders aufgenommen wird wie das gesagte. Wenn wir heute Forumstreffen hätten und Angelo würde das ganze offen mit gewisser Ironie sagen, dann würd sich auch keiner weiter aufregen...

Lasst uns das jetzt vergessen und gut!!!

*SO!!!!*...wir haben uns jetzt alle wieder , schauen alle gemeinsam im OWL Marktplatz Tread und kaufen Sumsemann gaaannz schnell das Samsung Galaxy ab


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moinzen...



> Mal sehen wie lange es dauert. Wenn einer die Frage auswerfen sollte, ob ich was draus gelernt hab, NÖ! Twice as fast!



Nur eine kleine Anmerkung
Egal bei welcher Sportart, wenn sich Jemand immer wieder in Gefahr einer Verletzung begiebt, soll er, aber hoffentlich meckert von euch keiner jedes Jahr über Verteuerung der Krankenkassenbeiträge 
Denn selber zahlen braucht leider keiner von den Gefahresuchern.... 

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2011)

jo...

dann sollen Motorrad Fahrer, Ski Fahrer, Snowboard Fahrer, Kletterer, usw. auch alle für ihre Verletzungen selber zahlen... 

Ach ja... alle Raucher zahlen ihre Krebstherapie auch selber... und die Sonnenbank Geher bitte auch!


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei bewiesener und belegbarer Schädigung gerne.
Es geht ja auch nicht um die "zivilisations" Hobbys sondern ums "xtreme"
ich schrieb ja egal welche Sportart, hättest also ruhig noch mehr aufzählen können 
Und jetzt vergleich nen Downhiller im Schopketal nicht mit einem auf der World Tour ....

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Aus jetzt..... Grrr...... Aus Hasso... Sitz..!!!!

Mach platz....... Aus.......!*


Jungs ..... Jetzt ist doch gut.......alle haben gesagt was sie zu sagen hatten und gut!

Solche Diskussionen braucht man hier nicht weiter ausführen denke ich da sinnlos. Vor allem aber Ergebnislos!
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Soll ich mich zur Auflockerung der Stimmung nochmal ins kleine Schwarze werfen?!? 





...


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Soll ich mich zur Auflockerung der Stimmung nochmal ins kleine Schwarze werfen?!?


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

> Soll ich mich zur Auflockerung der Stimmung nochmal ins kleine Schwarze werfen?!?



Das wäre auch so eine direkte Suche und Duldung der Gefahr 

Dirk


----------



## 230691 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ach Leute was ist denn hier schon wieder los^^

Um mal das Thema komplett zu wechseln frag ich einfach mal:

Hatte schon mal jemand Spikereifen und kann davon berichten?
Bin momentan am hin und her überlegen ob ich mir welche kaufen soll.

Werde vom 22.11 bis 22.12 zur Berufsschule fahren dürfen.
Bin letzten Winter schon nur mit dem Bike zur Schule gefahren mit nem Highroller vorne und Minion hinten (mit zwei stürze über den kompletten Winter auf öffentlicher Straße)

Irgendwelche Matschreifen werde ich mir sowieso kaufen für den verschneiten Wald nur welche genau.. k.A.

In den Wald mit den Spikereifen hab ich dann eigentlich auch nicht vor weshalb sie wohl wirklich nur für die glatte Straße wären.

Ich denke einfach mal, wenn die Geh/Fahrradwege komplett verschneit sind bin ich mit Matschreifen besser bedient 
Die Spikes werden wohl wirklich nur dann sinn haben, wenn eine Eisschicht und wenig bis kein Schnee auf den Straßen ist.

Aber so wirklich wissen tu ich es nicht :/

Ist halt immer noch (auch mit Ausbildung jetzt ) ne menge Geld für mich welches ich VIEELL besser für das Enduro sparen könnte.
(oder für mein Führerschein den ich noch zwingend machen muss.... -.-)


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Vllt hier mal schauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=128

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin
Also ich werd mich jetzt mal auf den Weg zum Hermann machen.... Über Hermannsweg... Wenn jemand Lust auf ne lockere Runde hat.... Ich fahr um 13 uhr in Lipperreihe los! 
Nach den 80 km gestern wird die Geschichte heut auch wirklich locker!

@ the shot....komm doch zum Hermann....! 
Dann kannste da runterspringen vom Denkmal. Erstens brauchste dafür kein teures Material was kaputt geht und.... Es tut mit sicherheit auch weh wenn man unten aufschlägt

Sorry Sascha..... Der MUSSTE einfach sein...


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Also ich werd mich jetzt mal auf den Weg zum Hermann machen.... Über Hermannsweg... Wenn jemand Lust auf ne lockere Runde hat.... Ich fahr um 13 uhr in Lipperreihe los!
> Nach den 80 km gestern wird die Geschichte heut auch wirklich locker!
> 
> ...



Super, dann kann ich ja beruhigt in Richtung Halle fahren, und setz mich nicht der Gefahr aus, dich zu treffen  

(für alle Umstehenden, Angelo und ich haben unseren Zwist von gestern eben telefonisch geklärt, von wegen geschriebenes Wort und so)


----------



## vogel23 (30. Oktober 2011)

§ 2 (Fn 42)
Betreten des Waldes
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
  (1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Das Betreten des Waldes geschieht insbesondere im Hinblick auf natur- und waldtypische Gefahren auf eigene Gefahr. Zu den natur- und waldtypischen Gefahren zählen vornehmlich solche, die von lebenden und toten Bäumen, sonstigem Aufwuchs oder natürlichem Bodenzustand ausgehen oder aus der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen.
  (2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.
  (3) Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie andere schutzwürdige Interessen der Waldbesitzer und die Erholung anderer nicht unzumutbar beeinträchtigt werden. Im Wald dürfen Hunde außerhalb von Wegen nur angeleint mitgeführt werden; dies gilt nicht für Jagdhunde im Rahmen jagdlicher Tätigkeiten sowie für Polizeihunde.
  (4) Organisierte Veranstaltungen im Wald sind der Forstbehörde vor Beginn der beabsichtigten Maßnahme rechtzeitig anzuzeigen, sofern sie nicht mit geringer Teilnehmerzahl zum Zwecke der Umweltbildung durchgeführt werden. Die Forstbehörde kann die Veranstaltung von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen oder verbieten, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass durch die Veranstaltung eine Gefahr für den Wald, seine Funktionen oder die dem Wald und seinen Funktionen dienenden Einrichtungen besteht.


----------



## vogel23 (30. Oktober 2011)

Betretungsverbote
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)  (1) Verboten ist das
  a) Betreten von Forstkulturen, Forstdickungen, Saatkämpen und Pflanzgärten,
  b) Betreten ordnungsgemäß als gesperrt gekennzeichneter Waldflächen,
  c) Betreten von Waldflächen, während auf ihnen Holz eingeschlagen oder aufbereitet wird,
  d) Betreten von forstwirtschaftlichen, jagdlichen, imkerlichen und teichwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen im Walde und
  e) Fahren im Wald mit Ausnahme des Radfahrens und des Fahrens mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen sowie das Zelten und das Abstellen von Wohnwagen und Kraftfahrzeugen im Wald,
  soweit hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt. Verboten ist ferner das Reiten im Wald, soweit es nicht nach den Bestimmungen des Landschaftsgesetzes gestattet ist oder hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt, der Verbote nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften nicht entgegenstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Super, dann kann ich ja beruhigt in Richtung Halle fahren, und setz mich nicht der Gefahr aus, dich zu treffen
> 
> *(für alle Umstehenden, Angelo und ich haben unseren Zwist von gestern eben telefonisch geklärt, von wegen geschriebenes Wort und so*)



der Typ hat doch tatsächlich bei mir ANGERUFEN......ich hab immernoch einen Schock.....ob ich das jemals wieder los werde? 

Und dieses Piepen in den Ohren jetzt..... 

Alles gut.......


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie? Im Linken jetzt auch??
Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Wie? Im Linken jetzt auch??
> Dirk



Ja.... Der hat mich so laut angeschrien..... IPhone ist auch kaputt ....Lautsprecher schrebbelt nur noch...


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja.... Der hat mich so laut angeschrien..... IPhone ist auch kaputt ....Lautsprecher schrebbelt nur noch...



Ich glaub, du kriegst jetzt jeden Tag nen Kontrollanruf. Nen paar Verhaltensregeln durchgeben und so weiter


----------



## vogel23 (31. Oktober 2011)

wir hatten doch mal das thema mit den kameras hier in der runde!
hat jemand schon mal in das neue aldi prospekt geschaut? da is eine cam fÃ¼r 50 â¬ drin. vielleicht kennt jemand das modell, bzw. das markenpendant dazu?


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich schneide jetzt noch schnell das Video von heute und stelle es dann in den Stammtisch.



lieber in den video-thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm also von der Auflösung her kannste auch die guncam nehmen, respektive die 
SpyCam 808.


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> wir hatten doch mal das thema mit den kameras hier in der runde!
> hat jemand schon mal in das neue aldi prospekt geschaut? da is eine cam für 50  drin. vielleicht kennt jemand das modell, bzw. das markenpendant dazu?



Keinen Schimmer. Aber bei 640x480px würde ich lieber das Doppelte für ne gebrauchte GoPro ausgeben...


----------



## vogel23 (31. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> lieber in den video-thread!



das is ja schlimmer als bei jens

@ waldi: lieber in den stammtisch! damit alle neidisch werden nach dem tollen wetter heute!


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

640x480!
Am Rechner war das so die Zeit als man Duke 3d spielte, also schon etwas her. 
Da ist dann so ne Spy -Cam über Ebay wahrscheinlich die günstigere und bessere Wahl.

Das Thema gabs hier doch vor nen paar Wochen. Da hatte uns Waldi doch seinen Hometrail vorgestellt. 

Ach und :


blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Was, wieso war das nicht der Sascha am Samstagabend?
> duckundwechups!!  Nein Slang bitteeeeee jetzt keine Flut von SchimfundSchandeSpamJogi



DAS hat nen Nachspiel, SACK, elender


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das Thema gabs hier doch vor nen paar Wochen. Da hatte uns Waldi doch seinen Hometrail vorgestellt.



Mit sage und schreibe 0 Höhenmetern! ... lediglich beim Übergang von Küche zum Wohnzimmer muß ich gelegentlich ne Schiebepassage einlegen, da die Teppichleiste ne enorme Steigung hat. 

... Video von heute ist geschnitten und lädt gerade hoch. Max. noch 30 min.!


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich  wohn im Altbau, locker wären da nen paar Höhencentimeter zusammen gekommen


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2011)

... sooo, fertisch! Im HD-Modus ruckelt es bei mir komischerweise, also ggf. in Standardauflösung anschauen.


----------



## the_Shot (31. Oktober 2011)

Nice Vid Waldi, bis auf die quietsche Musik und die ersten zu hoch filmereien

Wär gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Nice Vid Waldi, bis auf die quietsche Musik und die ersten zu hoch filmereien
> 
> Wär gerne dabei gewesen




Ich stecke filmtechnisch noch in den Kinderschuhen, daher bitte ich die Umstände zu entschuldigen. 

Ist aber wirklich schade das Du nicht dabei warst. Son geiler Crash hätte noch etwas mehr Würze ins Video gebracht. Hust, tschuldige!  Für Deine Abfahrt hätte ich dann auch was von Iron Maiden oder Slaughter ausgewählt.


----------



## the_Shot (31. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hust, tschuldige!  Für Deine Abfahrt hätte ich dann auch was von Iron Maiden oder Slaughter ausgewählt.



Macht nix Dude, ich steh übrigens mehr auf ProPain und Pantera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2011)

oder "Suicidal Tendecies"


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

Der letzte Fahrer war aber auch nah dran, Bäume zu verletzen


----------



## blautinabe1 (31. Oktober 2011)

VIdeo ist schon mal prima! 
Slang : Den Rest klären wir dann noch......................Jogi


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Der letzte Fahrer war aber auch nah dran, Bäume zu verletzen



... als fairer Sportsmann hätte ich aber auch "Baaaaum fällt" gerufen.
Schon mal gesehen wenn so ne kleine Buche von nem Bären gerammt wird?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2011)

@ Kris

Kauf Dir mal vernünftige Hustenbonbons. Deine Husterei im Touren-Thread ist ja schlimm. 




vogel23 schrieb:


> achso, weiß nich ob ich das überlesen habe, aber alle haben glaub ich nur geschrieben wie gut das video geworden ist.
> dabei sollte doch auch erwähnt werden wie gut waldi gestern das renn tempo mitgefahren ist!



Danke für die Blumen, Matthias! Aber für euch war das doch nur ne lockere Ausfahrt.  Hat aber riesigen Spaß gemacht! Das tolle Herbstwetter, die schöne Umgebung und der Zwischenstopp im Café waren klasse. Die Strecke gefällt mir um Längen besser als ausschließlich nur H-Weg zu fahren.


----------



## vogel23 (1. November 2011)

achso, wo wir gerade bei den blumen sind, auch welche an jogi, weil die strecke war echt schön, und super zu fahren!


----------



## kris. (1. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch an Blumen gerochen und seid nicht nur vorbei geheizt und habt über Technik gesabbelt!


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch an Blumen gerochen und seid nicht nur vorbei geheizt und habt über Technik gesabbelt!



ach......diiiiee...... das können die doch gar nicht!!
Die sind nicht wie wir Kris!


----------



## slang (1. November 2011)

Na ja, der Waldi ist ja immer vorgerast, und wenn wir dann ankamen waren die Blumen alle verwelkt. Ich weiß auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. November 2011)

*Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin wieder daheim. Ich hab ausm Urlaub heraus per W-Lan schon mitbekommen, das hier so einiges los ist. Ich habe nicht alles gelesen und werde das wohl vor Weihnachten auch nicht schaffen / wollen.
Vorerst bearbeite ich da auch nichts.
Falls allerdings Lösch-Wünsche bestehen, einfach eine PN an mich, dann kümmer ich mich drum. Andere Anliegen ebenfalls einfach an mich!

Bitte versucht nicht zu viel Offtopic zu produzieren, dafür haben wir doch den Stammtisch, wo man schön ungestört genieren kann.

Und wenn euch unser Zusammenhalt am Herzen liegt, dann hab ich da eine Idee, welche funktionieren könnte:
  "Einfach noch ein paar Kilometer auf dem Rad verbringen und das Wetter genießen. Wenn ihr dann noch Stunk habt, noch ein paar Kilometer hinterher. Bitte lasst eure anstehenden Winterdepressionen nicht aneinander ab - das führt nur zu Stress und noch mehr Depressionen, wie man ja teilweise beobachten konnte."


Das ist meine Bitte an euch ...


Happy trails, frohe Weihnachten, prost Neujahr und alles Gute

Jens*


----------



## blautinabe1 (1. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> achso, wo wir gerade bei den blumen sind, auch welche an jogi, weil die strecke war echt schön, und super zu fahren!



Danke dafür : Ich mag Blumen, zum meditieren und so schon sehr---und dieser Duft!
Einfach sehr romantisch und verträumt das janze Zeugs...........
Summend Jogi

[email protected] welcome back


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2011)

@ Jogi

Mein vollstes Mitgefühl und Mitleid!  ... hauptsache die Knochen sind heile. 
Klingt jedenfalls nach einigen Investitionskosten. War ja einiges los die vergangene Woche. 

@ Jens

Alle Streitigkeiten wurden unter den Beteiligten geklärt. Hilfs-Admin Yeti, ähh Kris, hat uns regelmäßig bei zu viel Offtopic ermahnt. 

... achja, willkommen zurück! Wir hoffen natürlich auf ein nettes Finnland-Video.


----------



## kris. (2. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hilfs-Admin Yeti, ähh Kris, hat uns regelmäßig bei zu viel Offtopic ermahnt.



Mit begrenztem Erfolg...


----------



## slang (2. November 2011)

Welcome back, Jens,
Du mußt uns aber nicht so anschreien 
Alles ist gut.
Und bis Neujahr, möcht ich schon noch nen paar Touren fahren. 

Ich weiß auf jedem Fall, das mir das lange WE heute ganz schön in den Knochen steckt, jeden Tag ne Tour, heut mach ich Pause, morgen, mal schauen. Freitag nachmittag muß dann aber wieder was gehen. 



Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Alle Streitigkeiten wurden unter den Beteiligten geklärt. Hilfs-Admin Yeti, ähh Kris, hat uns regelmäßig bei zu viel Offtopic ermahnt.
> .



Und dab ei hat er sich, glaube ich , ne chronische Bronchitis zugezogen


----------



## kris. (2. November 2011)

im TVT wächst sich das grade zu ner chronischen depression aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (2. November 2011)

Fortsetzung aus Verabrede Thread:

Pruuuuuuuussssstttttttt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























"Punk  Thread"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hm, ist das nicht das falsche Thema in diesem Thread, alo bitte .......zezezezeze!


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

wegen weil 





230691 schrieb:


> Jens: Kann man die Vaude Spray Pants als eher "weite lässige" Hose bezeichnen?
> Bin absolut kein freund von enger anliegenden Klamotten.
> Am liebsten würde ich nur mit irgendwelchen DH/Freeride Klamotten wie die von Platzangst rum fahren
> 
> ...



zur Spray:  Ich habe sie noch nicht auf dem Radl testen können. Der Stoff klingt beim gehen ähnlich den Skiklotten. Dürfte sich beim fahren aber halbwegs im Rahmen halten. Weit dürfte sie bei deinem Körperbau sein. An den Waden / Knöcheln kannst du sie auf 2 Höhen in der Weite verstellen, gefällt mir bisher besser als bei Platzangst! Da sie so Wasser und Dreck resistent ist wärmt sie natürlich so, das du schneller das schwitzen anfangen wirst. Fürn Winter wird sie mir sicherlich sehr gute Dienste erweisen!


Ich mag Platzangst sehr. Ich habe hier die Ventec, die Klippspringer und die Climex. Insgesamnt bin ich damit zufrieden. Der Support ist der bisher Beste den ich erleben durfte .. Sind ja auch nur eine Hand voll junger Freunde die alles selber machen!  Aber du hast Recht, der Stoff ist eher fürs Bergab konzipiert. 
Der Surfjunk hat die Trailhunter, die schien mir sehr gut belüftet und leicht zusein. Vielleicht kann er dazu ein paar Worte verlieren. 

Allgemein haben die Platzangst Sachen viele Belüftungsöffnungen im Sinne von Reisverschlüssen. Für Touren mist das meines Erachtens nach aber weniger geeignet!


Alternativ zu Platzangst könnten dir verschiedene Produkte von Endura, Maloja, Vaude gefallen. Craft könnte auch gut sein. Preislich muss man da jeweils selbst entscheiden was man möchte. Mit der Unterwäsche von Craft habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Dazu wird sich hier im Forum aber auch einiges finden lassen. Es gibt einen Platzangst 2010 Thread, der greift jetzt auch noch und ist relativ aktiv. Vielleicht durchsuchst du den mal! 



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen ...

Jens



Edit: Achja, es gibt noch Original Battle Gear, den Ankleider vom Klausmann, aber das dürfte auch nur Abwärtskompatibel sein ...

Edit Edit:  stimmt ... nur MX Krams


----------



## slang (2. November 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> hey männer, kurze frage, ist jemand in willingen schonmal die tour nr. 27"sportstätten tour" gefahren und kann mir dazu ein paar infos geben? oder anders gefragt: machts spaß oder sollte man lieber woanders lang?



kommt drauf an was du fahren willst. Mir hat sie Spaß gemacht. Aber nen Tag später hatte ich mir nen Navi in nem ansässigen Radladen geliehen. Der hatte mir ne Variante der Tour darauf geladen, die war richtig geil.
Das Problem bei diesen Bike-Arena Touren, sehr Schotter- und Forstwegslastig. Die können einem auf so ner Karte ja nicht die Trails zeigen, dann sinds bald keine mehr 

Mein Tipp, kauf dir ne Wanderkarte, starte so ne Bike-arena Tour und schau immer mal auf die wanderkarte.

Ich hatte noch ne Runde, von Willingen zur Mühlenkopfschanze, dann zum Ettelsberg hoch(Waldlehrpfad) Dann Hochheide, Langenberg, Richtplatz (Uplandsteig) 
Richtung Brilon Wald, westlich der B251, irgendwann( Schelhorn) dann rüber zum Eimberg ( ganz fiese Steigung!) Der Grenzpfad Hessen/NRW ist sehr schön. Dann gibts ne Abfahrt, Haus Lommercke, das ist der Abschlußkracher 

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, aber so um 40km und 1200hm.


----------



## kris. (2. November 2011)

Craft ist seinen Preis auf jeden Fall wert! 
Oder die Haglöfs Velum Pant...


----------



## slang (2. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Verschoben in Stammtisch Leute-Ordnung muß doch sein, Bittesehr!
> Jogi



Hey Meister, auf welcher Uni bekommt man einen akademischen Titel, wenn man bei der Rechtschreibung grad mal ein ABC-Schütze ist?  Hattest du einen Ghostwriter? 

Und weg, der slang


----------



## kris. (2. November 2011)

Er hat bei Guttenberg abgeschrieben! :Lol:


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

@ Kris:

Man schreibt das so:  : daumen :
                              : lol :

nur eben ohne Leerzeichen, damit da  und  bei rauskommt


----------



## kris. (2. November 2011)

Jaaaaaa... Blöde Nokia-Tastatur...


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2011)

oder krumme Finger...

Weisst ja, vom wi... kriegt man krumme Finger


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

wiegen?

Kris arbeitest du im Hinterhof und wiegst Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (2. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Oder die Haglöfs Velum Pant...



Seit wann gibt's bei IKEA Bikehosen?


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt's bei IKEA Bikehosen?


----------



## 230691 (2. November 2011)

@Jens: Besten dank für deine Einschätzung. Erleichtert mir das Leben schon mal ungemein 


Bin vorhin auch eine kleine Runde mit den Roeckle Preda Handschuhe gefahren. 
Von der Verarbeitung sind die echt klasse und auch sehr warm.
Nur meine fande ich dann doch etwas zu groß, weshalb ich die dann doch zurückgeschickt und eine halbe Nummer kleiner genommen habe.

Mit der Lampe habe ich gerade mal ein wenig auf dem Balkon rumgespielt^^
Ein sehr angenehmer Spott und auch von der Reichweite/Helligkeit völlig ausreichend wenn es um eine Helmlampe geht.
Zusammen mit einer noch stärkeren Lampe am Lenker die das Licht mehr streut hat man also eine schon sehr gute Kombination was P/L anbelangt. 
Klar an Lupine wird das ganze nicht dran kommen aber dafür zahlt man ja auch ein "wenig" mehr 

Jetzt muss nur noch mein Weihnachtsgeld am Monatsende kommen und dann wird der letzte Rest für den Winter gekauft


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. November 2011)

Was Hosen angeht: In den nächsten Wochen gibts einen großen Shorts-Test im Newsbereich, Schwerpunkt Allmountain/Enduro - also eher etwas weitere Hosen. Mit Platzangst, Sombrio, Zimtstern und einigen Modellen mehr...evtl. ist da ja dann was dabei


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. November 2011)

Achtung Offtopic!!!

Für Freunde von Livemusik lokaler Bands kann ich das Studio von Kanal 21 auf dem Bielefelder GAB-Gelände empfehlen. 
Hab da eben Fotos gemacht und fand die Atmosphäre wirklich sehr nett. Ist mal nen nettes Kontrastprogramm zu Kino, TV und Co..

Heute spielten u.a. "The TalKings" und "The church of the blue nun". 

... vielleicht wäre das mal was für eure Band, Udo!? Wird dann ja auch etwas später im TV ausgestrahlt.


----------



## 230691 (2. November 2011)

Das klingt sehr gut @Freesoul 

Sollte es nicht auch mal ein Test von etwas günstigeren Jacken geben?
Den ersten habe ich ja gelesen doch bin ich vom Stuhl gefallen als ich die Preise gesehen habe


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. November 2011)

kommt ebenfalls noch dieses jahr


----------



## blautinabe1 (3. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hey Meister, auf welcher Uni bekommt man einen akademischen Titel, wenn man bei der Rechtschreibung grad mal ein ABC-Schütze ist?  Hattest du einen Ghostwriter?
> 
> Und weg, der slang




RRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tangoba62 (3. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Achtung Offtopic!!!
> 
> Für Freunde von Livemusik lokaler Bands kann ich das Studio von Kanal 21 auf dem Bielefelder GAB-Gelände empfehlen.
> Hab da eben Fotos gemacht und fand die Atmosphäre wirklich sehr nett. Ist mal nen nettes Kontrastprogramm zu Kino, TV und Co..
> ...


 

da haben wir vor 3 jahren gespielt,werden aber im frühjahr 2012 dort wieder spielen.
wir spielen übrigens am 01.12. in der detmolder stadthalle als support von SAGA. die älteren herren dürften damit noch was anfangen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (3. November 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> da haben wir vor 3 jahren gespielt,werden aber im frühjahr 2012 dort wieder spielen.
> *wir spielen übrigens am 01.12. in der detmolder stadthalle* als support von SAGA. die älteren herren dürften damit noch was anfangen können


Moin Udo.
War grad mal auf eurer Seite , hab in son paar Sachen reingehört und kann sagen das mir manches davon schon recht gut gefällt ! 
Weiter so!!


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2011)

Leute, warum gibts noch keine OWL-Winterpokal-Gruppe? 

Ich bitte Peter, Gooni, Kris und Kai hinein! 
Führt uns zum Ruhme! 



Edit meint: Augen auf! Der Kris war flotter!


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2011)

Nice, kannte ich noch nicht.

Treten wir da als gesamt OWL Team auf?


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2011)

Du lesen hier must, kleiner Junk


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2011)

Ja wie immer bei mir. Ich hatte nur bis Punktevergabe gelesen


----------



## kris. (3. November 2011)

Ick bünn schon da!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (3. November 2011)

Boah, geil.

Shoti, Waldi, ....
der Schmerse könnte auch mitmachen.
wollen wir auch ein Team gründen?
"die rote Laterne" oder "Besenwagen" oder so


----------



## the_Shot (3. November 2011)

@ Slang

von mir aus können wir das gerne machen, eigentlich sollte man noch Punkte für's "vor den Disziplinen drücken" bekommen


----------



## gooni11 (3. November 2011)

Moin
Wenn es ein Team gibt bin ich sofort dabei! Aber dann bitte auch ein Team wo jeder immer schön alles einträgt sonst macht es nämlich keinen Sinn! Das war letztes Jahr LEIDER nicht so das alle ihre Einheiten eingetragen haben! Fand ich nicht so schön.

Wie gesagt.... Wenn jemand ein Team auf die Beine stellen möchte bin ich dabei


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Boah, geil.
> 
> Shoti, Waldi, ....
> der Schmerse könnte auch mitmachen.
> ...



Einwandfrei! ... und wenn wir dann am Ende die Tabelle umdrehen, sind wir gaaaaaanz oben!!!  
Da sollte ich doch mal glatt die Tage nen Team-Logo entwerfen.


----------



## freetourer (4. November 2011)

moin - im owl - team würde ich wohl auch mitmachen wollen


----------



## blautinabe1 (4. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Einwandfrei! ... und wenn wir dann am Ende die Tabelle umdrehen, sind wir gaaaaaanz oben!!!
> Da sollte ich doch mal glatt die Tage nen Team-Logo entwerfen.



Jogi


----------



## pecto69 (4. November 2011)

Hoi.

He he hört sich gut an der Pokal.
3 Punkte für eine Stunde laufen?!
Sagt mir wie lange ich laufen soll! 

Dirk


----------



## slang (4. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hoi.
> 
> He he hört sich gut an der Pokal.
> 3 Punkte für eine Stunde laufen?!
> ...



Renn los, im März sagen wir dir dann, wann du aufhören kannst 

Waldi,
am Mittwoch gibts Schnitzel bei Vahle*, Teamgründung   Shoti,Georg, du und ich! Bis dahin kannst du an einem Logo basteln. 

*(Mittwochs ist da Schnitzelbuffet )


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2011)

Ok.... Wer hätte denn dann noch Interesse an einem 2ten Winterpokalteam...????

Dann jetzt bitte *zügig *entscheiden.. Ich wär dabei!

Halloooooooo


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei, kann aber nicht für Punkte garantieren ... als Notlösung bevor ein Platz frei bleibt komm ich mit in ein Team!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (4. November 2011)

Bei dem bisschen was ich z.Z. fahre lohnt das wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ok.... Wer hätte denn dann noch Interesse an einem 2ten Winterpokalteam...????
> 
> Dann jetzt bitte *zügig *entscheiden.. Ich wär dabei!
> 
> Halloooooooo



man das gibt es doch nicht!! pecto!!???? tangoba?!?! larsarne!?!?Kris??!!

Warum muss mann immer so BETTELN?! Hä?!!


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2011)

so..... Da ich jemand bin der nicht so lange redet sondern auch schnell was macht..... BITTE

Ich bin jetzt sozusagen Chef vom Team *Die OWL Stollenbeißer*
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=Die+owl+stollenbeißer

Bitte... Ihr müsst euch da jetzt anmelden bzw eine Anfrage senden damit ich freischalten kann......MONTAG GEHT ES LOS!!!!!!!!!

Dazu auf den Link oben klicken..... In der Suche Die Owl Stollenbeißer eingeben und dann auf den Button.... Team beitreten klicken. 
Also......


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2011)

zur Not nimmste meine Anfrage an


----------



## slang (4. November 2011)

Du hättest Kris  fragen  sollen.

aber egal,  es gibt nen weiteres team, 
going  on


----------



## pecto69 (4. November 2011)

OK,Anfrage läuft.
Aber Laufen gilt auch und Eishockey ?! 

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2011)

steht alles auf der Winterpokalseite erklärt


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du hättest *Kris*  fragen  sollen.
> 
> aber egal,  es gibt nen weiteres team,
> going  on




Hab ich das!? Ey langer...! Aufwachen...!! Guck ma....


> man das gibt es doch nicht!! pecto!!???? tangoba?!?! larsarne!?!?*Kris*??!!
> 
> Warum muss mann immer so BETTELN?! Hä?!!



@ Pecto.... Ja Eishockey kannst auch eintragen als alternatives Sportgeraffel...


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

So...... Team Stollenbeißer besteht bisher aus....
Pecto... Freetourer.... jenseits...gooni..

EINER GEHT NOCH!!.... KRIS ...mach hin....!!

Und Jens.... Wenn du nicht fleißig bist. ..... Lass dich hier bloß nicht mehr blicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. November 2011)

Hehe ich hoffe ich kann ein paar Punkte beisteuern


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hehe ich hoffe ich kann ein paar Punkte beisteuern



Du hoffst..... JUNGE DU WIRST!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (5. November 2011)

Sonst was? Tropfst du?


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

Moin
Grad bei ebay gesehen.... Zu klein! 
Ich könnt heulen..... Und das für den Kurs...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trek-Top-Fue...t_Fahrräder&hash=item2a15626d85#ht_1088wt_922


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2011)

Ich hab dann mal ein passendes Avatar für Euer Team:


----------



## criscross (5. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

ist nicht ganz abwägig... *Ich* ess gern Stollen.. und seh sogar auch noch so aus...... also als wenn ich gern Stollen ess.....

Und dann schön lecker Glühwein dazu......... Ich glaub ich weiß was nach der Tour heut passiert, DENN...

Ich mein..... Hübsch isse ja die Süsse Bäckerin... da kommt man gleich auf andere Gedanken.....


----------



## slang (5. November 2011)

Wieso eigentlich Stollenbeißer?
Du willst deine Flyweight ja wohl nicht als Stollenreifen bezeichnen


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich Stollenbeißer?
> Du willst deine Flyweight ja wohl nicht als Stollenreifen bezeichnen


nix da...... Rocket Ron ja..


----------



## kris. (5. November 2011)

Wenn der gooni nicht nur stollen, sondern auch ein bischen Ruhe in der Hose hätte, dann wäre ihm aufgefallen das ich schon vor TAGEN ein Team OWL Bike Crew gegründet habe... 
Das wird dann jetzt wohl frei. Jemand Interesse?
Kann mich aber erst morgen wieder richtig kümmern... (Bin unterwegens!)


----------



## Domme02 (5. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Grad bei ebay gesehen.... Zu klein!
> Ich könnt heulen..... Und das für den Kurs...


du willst nen fully?


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wenn der gooni nicht nur stollen, sondern auch ein bischen Ruhe in der Hose hätte, dann wäre ihm aufgefallen das ich schon vor TAGEN ein Team OWL Bike Crew gegründet habe...
> Das wird dann jetzt wohl frei. Jemand Interesse?
> Kann mich aber erst morgen wieder richtig kümmern... (Bin unterwegens!)



 sorry.... Ich mach immer alles so wie beim Rad fahren... möglichst schnell
SORRRRY JA!?!?!!?!

Biste dann bei uns dabei? Joa nä


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> du willst nen fully?



Joa... Wollen will ich nicht sagen..... Aber das Trek würd ich nehmen. Und der Preis... Ich hätte praktisch tauschen können...
Mich jetzt wer weiß wie darum kümmern werd ich nicht.... Hab heut wieder festgestellt wie geil ich meins doch finde.


----------



## kris. (5. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> sorry.... Ich mach immer alles so wie beim Rad fahren... möglichst schnell
> SORRRRY JA!?!?!!?!
> 
> Biste dann bei uns dabei? Joa nä



joa. Muss mich nur von den admins ins neue team verschieben lassen. Ds wollte ich aber nicht machen bevor jemand gesagt hat ob er das andere team haben möchte. Ich vermute das es gelöscht wird wenn das einzige Mitglied in ein anderes Team umzieht...


----------



## vogel23 (5. November 2011)

aber wir waren doch um 20 nach am tretbecken! hab extra auf die uhr geschaut!


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> aber wir waren doch um 20 nach am tretbecken! hab extra auf die uhr geschaut!



Siehste ....selbst deine Uhr ist zu langsam..
Dann haben wir uns wohl tatsächlich um eine Min. oder so verpasst..... Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (5. November 2011)

Na na na, mach mal den Vogel nicht schlecht, der ist letztens wieder mit nem ordentlich Tritt zur Hühnenburg hochgekachelt


----------



## Huskyspeed (5. November 2011)

Oder sie steht noch auf Sommerzeit


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ick bünn schon da!!







kris. schrieb:


> Wenn der gooni nicht nur stollen, sondern auch ein bischen Ruhe in der Hose hätte, dann wäre ihm aufgefallen das ich schon vor TAGEN ein Team OWL Bike Crew gegründet habe...
> Das wird dann jetzt wohl frei. Jemand Interesse?
> Kann mich aber erst morgen wieder richtig kümmern... (Bin unterwegens!)



@ goonie
das hab ich damit gemeint, Kris fragen 



gooni11 schrieb:


> Hab ich das!? Ey langer...! Aufwachen...!! Guck ma....




Und jetzt schlaf du mal weiter.


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

noch keiner was zu wetten dass geschrieben?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> noch keiner was zu wetten dass geschrieben?



Wieso???

Meine Frau will immer "Das Supertalent" gucken 

...und das, wo sie doch das Größte zu Hause hat


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

@ sumse: och nö!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
nur weil du dich für dein Alter ganz gut gehalten hast macht dich das noch lange nicht zum supertalent!
obwohl, du würdest zum Bohlen ganz gut passen


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

...dem sein Konto würde gut zu mir passen 

Aber... du bist nicht der Erste der diesen Vergleich gemacht hat


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

... sag mal Sumse, schaut deine Liebste auch "Bauer sucht Frau"? 

... wo sie doch den größten Bauer zu Hause hat!

@ Vogel 

Konnte noch nichts schreiben. Hab gestern immer hin und her gezappt und bis gerade eben von nem Vierer mit der Hunziker, van der Vaart und der Mabuse geträumt. Wobei ich die Mabuse gerne mal auf nem 60"er in 3D sehen möchte.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

klärt mich mal bitte jemand auf bzgl. wetten dass?

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... sag mal Sumse, schaut deine Liebste auch "Bauer sucht Frau"?
> 
> [:


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

Ich meine da war son Trailer, der auf dem Hinterrad hüpfend den Bulli gezogen hat. Hab nur die Zusammenfassung gesehen.


----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

Die Saalwette war glaub ich....

Ich wetter das der mit seinem Bully über Sumsemans Kopf fahren kann ohne das was passiert....


----------



## blautinabe1 (6. November 2011)

Also Jungs, erstens sind wir nicht langsam , sondern echt zügig unterwegs gewesen, 2. sind wir mit nen paar Mädels auf Umwegen zum Wassertretbecken gefahren und 3. hättet ihr ja auch zum 1. Treffpunkt entgegen fahren können. 12 Uhr wär eh kaum direkt zu machen gewesen. Wir sind ja erst mal um 11.10 Uhr mit 7 Leuten los gekommen...
Wir wollten ja auch nicht so ne "Kurzstrecke "von 35 km fahren wie einige
freshest Jogi


----------



## pecto69 (6. November 2011)

Hmmm, Hahö bis Becken? 45 min? Doooch 
Sind euch ja entgegen gefahren, haben aber gedreht da nicht klar war ob ihr über "H" kommt oder über die Piperstr.

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

Die Wette wird gerade im ZDF wiederholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Also Jungs, erstens sind wir nicht langsam , sondern echt zügig unterwegs gewesen, 2. sind wir mit nen paar Mädels auf Umwegen zum Wassertretbecken gefahren und 3. hättet ihr ja auch zum 1. Treffpunkt entgegen fahren können. 12 Uhr wär eh kaum direkt zu machen gewesen. Wir sind ja erst mal um 11.10 Uhr mit 7 Leuten los gekommen...
> Wir wollten ja auch nicht so ne "Kurzstrecke "von 35 km fahren wie einige
> freshest Jogi



50 min von Hahö bis Tretbecken auf DIREKTEM Weg ist aber eine Lachnummer! Wenn man natürlich meint noch irgendwelche Umwege fahren zu müssen wenn man sich verabredet hat
Hat sumsemann auch mal gemacht!, er musste noch Trails fahren...... 40 min hab ich gerwartet auf ihn und die anderen, ging aber an dem Abend nicht anders...ich musste sozusagen auf die anderen warten!!! Mach ich NIE NIE NIE wieder!
15 min warten ist Maximum.
Entweder verabredet man sich oder nicht.... Ich beeil mich auch wenn ich spät dran bin und lass andere nicht warten.
Aber egal jetzt...... Nächstes mal vielleicht.
Mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

... ey Slango!  ... hab hier mal 2 Logovorschläge für unser Winterpokalteam! Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht. 





... das bei unserem Clubhaus ne Rote Laterne im Fenster steht, müssen wir ja nicht allen unter die Nase binden. 





... mehr war heute leider bei dem tollen Wetter und der wenigen Zeit nicht drin!


----------



## pecto69 (6. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich nicht zu euch gehöre  Top!

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht zu euch gehöre  Top!
> 
> Dirk



Danke!  ... aber glaub mal, wenn es das erste Logo werden würde,
wäre Sumse der erste der um nen Beitritt betteln würde.

In dem Falle wäre auch nen Trainingslager im Pascha in Köln geplant.


----------



## blautinabe1 (6. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> 50 min von Hahö bis Tretbecken auf DIREKTEM Weg ist aber eine Lachnummer! Wenn man natürlich meint noch irgendwelche Umwege fahren zu müssen wenn man sich verabredet hat
> Hat sumsemann auch mal gemacht!, er musste noch Trails fahren...... 40 min hab ich gerwartet auf ihn und die anderen, ging aber an dem Abend nicht anders...ich musste sozusagen auf die anderen warten!!! Mach ich NIE NIE NIE wieder!
> 15 min warten ist Maximum.
> Entweder verabredet man sich oder nicht.... Ich beeil mich auch wenn ich spät dran bin und lass andere nicht warten.
> ...



Ich war, wie fast jeden Samstag am Treffpunkt, um 11.Uhr an der HaHö,verabredet. Die andere Zeit hattest Du nachträglich einfach mal so hingestellt. Wer da ist, ist da . Wir waren noch nicht da, Pech eben! 
Da sind  wir 7 nicht verpflichtet, das irgendwie hinzukriegen , noch im Stress zu schaffen. Außerdem könnten wir ja nächstes Mal nochmal kurz  telefonieren, wenns eng wird. Läßt sich organisieren wenn wir Nummern tauschen.
Wir sollten eventuell mal alle zusammen an einem Punkt starten, ohne Extrawürstchen  Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (6. November 2011)

@geil Waldi, super gemacht


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Oh man Waldi. 

Bitte das zweite Logo nehmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

ich würde das marathon und mountainbike noch tauschen.

und!

aufnahme in die gruppe nur, wenn 2012 auch ein marathon bestritten wird.
ziele setzen ...


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

@ Vogel 

Konnte noch nichts schreiben. 

hab ich nicht verstanden!  war heut aber auch wieder ne schöne kleine tour mit sumse und guzzi und frank!  aber hätte auch mal lust auf ne richtige bummeltour mit ganz vielen!!!!!
ähnlich wie da wo jogi den trailer verloren hat, aber dann wirklich nur bummel mit alle man! also auch der gooni muss sich dann mal zusammen reißen und mit bummeln, dafür werden dann auch keine trails gefahren


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Hüstel,
Marathon? Okay, können wir machen, 

Ist nur ie Frage welche Diziplin, 
Grillmarathon, Filmemarathon muß man mal überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Vogel
> 
> Konnte noch nichts schreiben.
> 
> ...



Sprichst du grade mit einer deiner multiplen Figuren?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... aber glaub mal, wenn es das erste Logo werden würde,
> wäre Sumse der erste der um nen Beitritt betteln würde.
> 
> In dem Falle wäre auch nen Trainingslager im Pascha in Köln geplant.




ICH WILL AUCH!!!!



Im Pascha gebe ich dann auch echt mal ALLES!!!

Glaubt mal... da stören meine knapp 100kg auch nicht


----------



## pecto69 (6. November 2011)

> Glaubt mal... da stören meine knapp 100kg auch nicht



Mal schauen was die 34kg leichte Thai sagt 








Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die 34kg leichte Thai sagt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit vollem Mund spricht man aber nicht...


----------



## Huskyspeed (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sprichst du grade mit einer deiner multiplen Figuren?


 

Er spricht mit sich selbst

@ Sumse meld dich mal wegen pumpen nächste Woche!!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

ihr verabredet euch zum reifen aufpumpen? sauber!

wer hat denn da noch defizite?


----------



## kris. (6. November 2011)

"OOh, so gloße Flühlingslolle...!"


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ihr verabredet euch zum reifen aufpumpen? sauber!
> 
> wer hat denn da noch defizite?



Guzzi!!!! Der hatte heute nen Platten und es hat ewig gedauert bis er wieder fahrbereit war


----------



## Huskyspeed (6. November 2011)

Genau und das muss viíiiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser werden

Aber Sumse wirds schon richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

kraft ist da aber fehl am platz. 
eher ausdauer und schlagzahl.


----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ Vogel
> 
> Konnte noch nichts schreiben.
> 
> ...



Bin gern dabei.....

@Kris..... was ist mit dem Winterpokal.... vogel möchte auch in unser Team... einer geht aber nur noch und du hattest ja schon zugesagt , aber ich hab noch keine Anfrage.
haaalooooo.....

@vogel..... Ich kann leider nur noch einen freischalten und Kris hatte schon zugesagt.... oder frag mal Jensseits ob er evt doch nicht möchte. Ich glaub soooo wichtig war ihm das nicht. Aber dann muss er irgendwie den Antrag zurückziehen oder so. Ich kann das so nicht einfach machen. 

@blautinabe..... Ich sag ja..... Beim nächsten mal besser..


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Ist ja schweres Abgewerbe hier


----------



## kris. (6. November 2011)

äh, wie, ja, uh, öhm, jetzt doch?! *verwirrtsei* 

Also wenn doch noch wieder ein Platz frei wär, wär ich dabei. 
Aber nicht das sich jemand benachteiligt fühlt..!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

@Vogel

Lass uns doch auch noch ein Team aufmachen...

Kris fährt bei Angelo im Team und wir suchen uns noch ein paar Trail Fahrer und sind am Ende die, die die weiteste Strecke in der Luft zurück gelegt haben. 


Und ich hätte dann gerne Waldis erstes Avatar für unser Team


----------



## kris. (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ist ja schweres Abgewerbe hier



Jepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Vogel
> 
> Lass uns doch auch noch ein Team aufmachen...
> 
> ...



Im Air Team wäre ich dann auch dabeiJogi


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Ja Supi 

Dann lasst uns das doch so machen...

@Vogel... was ist mit dir?
@Waldi... bist du noch frei?

Namensvorschlag???


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

Aufn Airteam hätte ich auch bock!


----------



## Huskyspeed (6. November 2011)

Haaaaaaalo will mich denn keiner 

aber mit dem fliegen hab ichs ja nicht so


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Also... 

Wie wäre es mit Gravity Guy´s???


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

ist ja wie aufem Viehmarkt hier


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Gravity Guy´s???




leicht verschrieben?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> leicht verschrieben?



ne, oder wolltest du bei uns mitfahren???


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ja Supi
> 
> Dann lasst uns das doch so machen...
> 
> ...



Wenn dann wäre ich ja bei Slango und The flying Shot im Team.
Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich mit Abstand am wenigsten dazu
beisteuern. Waldi radelt nicht übern Winter, der spielt da nur
Fußball.  ... im Winter haben sonst Heimkino, etc. Vorrang.


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn dann wäre ich ja bei Slango und The flying Shot im Team.
> Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich mit Abstand am wenigsten dazu
> beisteuern. Waldi radelt nicht übern Winter, der spielt da nur
> Fußball.  ... im Winter haben sonst Heimkino, etc. Vorrang.



Was heißt hier "wenn dann wäre ich" ? Du bist!
Und Fußball als Randsportart zählt doch auch 

Wir brauchen noch nen Namen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> äh, wie, ja, uh, öhm, jetzt doch?! *verwirrtsei*
> 
> Also wenn doch noch wieder ein Platz frei wär, wär ich dabei.
> Aber nicht das sich jemand benachteiligt fühlt..!



Vogel ist bei sumse im Team....

Also los Kris..... Anfrage senden damit ich freischalten kann.....


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

Wann startet denn das Ganze? Hab mich noch gar nicht damit beschäftigt. 
Bzgl. des Namens hab ich noch keine Idee. Wir müssen uns nur von den anderen abheben. Schließlich sind wir richtige Modellathleten.


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

Aber ich finds gut, dann haben wir jetzt schon 3 teams !
das wird lustig, wartet mal wie sich das verselbstständigt! auch wenn das noch keiner will, aber das wird ein richtiger wettbewerb untereinander, was uns alle weit nach vorne bringt!


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

wie wärs ganz stumpf mit voiture-balai ?

Waldi, ab morgen kann man Punkte eintragen, Anmeldung spätestens bis 21.11.
Also morgen, drei bis 4 Stunden Hanteltraining, danach ne locker flowige 100er Runde 

@Goonie der Kris kann wahrscheinlich keine Anfrage senden, weil er schon nen Team gegründet hat, das muß erst geschlossen werden


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Chriscross hat mir grade ne PN geschrieben, das er auch im Air Team mitmachen würde 

Also!!!

Was ist mit dem Namen?
Wer ist jetzt definitiv dabei?


----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> wie wärs ganz stumpf mit voiture-balai ?
> 
> Waldi, ab morgen kann man Punkte eintragen, Anmeldung spätestens bis 21.11.
> Also morgen, drei bis 4 Stunden Hanteltraining, danach ne locker flowige 100er Runde
> ...



Ja... Aber dann soll er sich mal dazu äußern.....


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

@ sumse: ich bin dabei!

@ all: jemand mal bei brügelmann bestellt? 
hab da ne kassette gefunden, hg 50 9 fach 11 32   für 14 euro


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ sumse: ich bin dabei!
> 
> @ all: jemand mal bei brügelmann bestellt?
> hab da ne kassette gefunden, hg 50 9 fach 11 32 für 14 euro


 
und Bleischwer


----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ sumse: ich bin dabei!
> 
> @ all: jemand mal bei brügelmann bestellt?
> hab da ne kassette gefunden, hg 50 9 fach 11 32   für 14 euro



Vogel... Ich lehn dich dann jetzt ma ab damit du bei Sumse mitfliegen kannst.... Und wenn Kris sich nicht meldet fahr ich zu ihm und nimm das ma selbst in die Hand..

Oder wir machen euch einfach zu viert platt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

die bringt das bike in vorher unbekannte flugbahnen.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Ich bin grad dabei das Team einzutragen...


Also nochmal!!!

NAME???

Kurze Teambeschreibung...?


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja... Aber dann soll er sich mal dazu äußern.....



Hier fehlt jetzt unser Mod, der sollte das doch regeln können, 

JENSEITS!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Teambeschreibung:
Gravity Guy´s sind am liebsten bergab unterwegs und verlieren des Öfteren mal den Boden unter den Rädern...


----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hier fehlt jetzt unser Mod, der sollte das doch regeln können,
> 
> JENSEITS!!!



Ja das seh ich auch so...... Jäähäääns!!

kris hat ja schon zugesagt und es ist schon so... Er kann keine Anfrage senden weil er ein Team hat.


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Teambeschreibung:
> Gravity Guy´s sind am liebsten bergab unterwegs und verlieren des Öfteren mal den Boden unter den Rädern...



Guys schreibt man aber immer noch ohne Apostroph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Guys schreibt man aber immer noch ohne Apostroph



Apo...was???


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

ich bin für "das sumsebumse Team"


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

@ crisscross: was wäre denn ne günstige winter alternative?


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

So, andere Teambeschreibung:

Nieder mit der Schwerkraft... Es lebe der Leichtsinn!


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> ich bin für "das sumse bumse Team"


 Solche Aktivität bringt aber keine Punkte


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Solche Aktivität bringt aber keine Punkte



Das gehört ganz klar zu den "Alternativen Sportarten"!!! sofern mind 30 min.... (Angelo kennt da aber wahrscheinlich nur Sprints) 

Damit, und mit meinen 5 Studioeinheiten pro Woche, sammele ich dann aber auch ordentlich Punkte!!!


----------



## Domme02 (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ all: jemand mal bei brügelmann bestellt?
> hab da ne kassette gefunden, hg 50 9 fach 11 32   für 14 euro



dauert relativ lange bei denen. Hab 2 mal da bestellt und es hat beide male länger gedauert als bei anderen Shops. Letztes mal 1,5-2 Wochen für ne Kette und eine Kassette( also ja nur standardzeug).
Aber Preise sind eben Top!! 
Hab da iwie damals nen 5 euro Gutschein abgestaubt: entweder durch Fan auf facebook werden , Newsletter abbonieren oder sonst bewerte einfach irgendein produkt von denen. Schon wird's noch billiger, musst aber mal kurz durchtippen welche der 3 Möglichkeiten im mom funktioniert.


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ crisscross: was wäre denn ne günstige winter alternative?


 
keine Ahnung, ich fahre auch im Winter XTR


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2011)

@ sumse: bringt ausm stehgreif gesagt aber max 2 punkte .. 

@ vogel: brüggelmann gehört zu fahrrad.de und noch einem laden ... sind nicht die schnellsten 

Edit meint: bike-unit gehört wohl auch dazu


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ crisscross: was wäre denn ne günstige winter alternative?



Vogel, schei$$ doch aufs Gewicht, du wiegst doch selbst nichts. 
Für Radeln im Schlamm ist der ausreichend.
und Brügelmann ist auch okay, ich glaub etwas schneller als CRC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> bringt ausm stehgreif gesagt aber max 2 punkte ..



Erst im Studio pumpen und danach noch 30min auf ner Perle pumpen sind dann aber schon mal 4 Punkte


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

... für den Lacher zwischendurch 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdYVcd999y0&sns=em"]Michel  Sven - Der Tischdeckentrick - Teil 4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)




----------



## RolfK (6. November 2011)

Die beiden sind aus Lemgo angeblich, stand hier mal in der Zeitung. Ob's stimmt 
Und es sieht sehr gefaket aus, wie der Bengel in den Schrank und zu Boden kracht.....


----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, ich fahre auch im Winter XTR


und ich dura ace..

und du Sumsemarie....das mit den Sprints bei mir stimmt sogar..... WARUM? bei 30cm kann man das Blut da nicht lange halten sonst wird das Hirn nicht ausreichend versorgt.KLAR! 
Deshalb bei mir nur SPRINTS.....


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ vogel: brüggelmann gehört zu fahrrad.de und noch einem laden ... sind nicht die schnellsten



Stimmt, die waren ja mal insolvent, oder kurz davor. 
Brüggelman war ja mal "der" Rennradteilevertrieb, noch lange vor Rose und Co


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> und ich dura ace..
> 
> und du Sumsemarie....das mit den Sprints bei mir stimmt sogar..... WARUM? bei 30cm kann man das Blut da nicht lange halten sonst wird das Hirn nicht ausreichend versorgt.KLAR!
> Deshalb bei mir nur SPRINTS.....



Zur Versorgung deiner Erbse im Kopp reicht doch nen Tropfen Blut


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Zur Versorgung deiner Erbse im Kopp reicht doch nen Tropfen Blut



 Schenkelklopfer....


Dafür liebe ich dich Slang...

Hätte es nicht besser sagen können!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Erst im Studio pumpen und danach noch 30min auf ner Perle pumpen sind dann aber schon mal 4 Punkte



falsch!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

k_star,
heute nen bisschen auf Krawall gebürstet?


----------



## JENSeits (6. November 2011)

nein das glaube ich nicht. ich denke er steht auf die Wahrheit


----------



## pecto69 (6. November 2011)

2+2=4 ??
2 alternative Sportarten hintereinander je mind 30min.
Steht doch so in den Rulez oder?

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> nein das glaube ich nicht. ich denke er steht auf die Wahrheit



Ja, aber dann sind es doch wirklich 4 Punkte, da pumpen im Studio (30min) 2Punkte sind und pumpen auf der Perle wären wieder 2Punkte weil andere Sportart.

Ich betone WÄRE!!! Vögeln gilt natürlich nicht wirklich 
...schade eigentlich 



Edit: Dirk war schneller...


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

man liest ja auch anderweitig im Forum. 
Aber egal, bin ja auch mal ausfallender.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2011)

ich will ihn ja nur davor schützen dass er sich verausgabt, und sich hinterher wundert wie wenig punkte es dafür gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

Ich will hier ja nicht den Larry machen Jungs, aber mit dem morgigen Fußball-Pokalspiel hole ich die ersten 6 Punkte! 

Slango, Shoti, wie wär's am Wochenende mit dem teameigenen 24-Stunden-Rennen und wieviel Punkte gibt's fürs Schnitzelwettessen am Mittwoch?! 

... bin jetzt in meinen Element! Für Donnerstag und Freitag werde ich mir Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> J
> 
> Ich betone WÄRE!!! Vögeln gilt natürlich nicht wirklich



zum Glück, 
ich wäre sonst nie wieder mit dir gefahren 



Sumsemann schrieb:


> Dafür liebe ich dich Slang...



Das macht mir nämlich Angst


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich will hier ja nicht den Larry machen Jungs, aber mit dem morgigen Fußball-Pokalspiel hole ich die ersten 6 Punkte!



Sorry... aber für Alternativsportarten gibt es immer nur 2 Punkte, egal wie lange sie dauern...


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

... mal so am Rande, jetzt zahlt sich Waldis Tempo aus!

Während ihr für ne Runde zum Hermann und zurück nur 3 Stunden braucht,
fährt Waldi doppelt so lange und streicht auch doppelt so viele Punkte ein!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

So!!!

Da sich keiner mehr weiter zum Namen geäussert hat, habe ich es jetzt einfach in die Hand genommen und das Team gegründet.


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/455







Jetzt seid ihr dran...


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

erster


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sorry... aber für Alternativsportarten gibt es immer nur 2 Punkte, egal wie lange sie dauern...



Mist, hab ich überlesen. Hmm, naja eigentlich spiele ich ja 45 Minuten. Dann beende ich die Trainingseinheit und nach 15 Minuten lege ich ne neue Trainingseinheit á 45 Minuten ein.


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> erster



...und bestätigt 

Willkommen im coolsten Winterpokal Team


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Crisscross ist nun auch dabei


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Waldi, wir brauchen nen Namen.
Der Schmerse favorisiert Rote Laterne.
Lanterne Rouge wär ja auch noch ne Variante.

Bin mal gespannt, ob das hier so ausartet, dass man demnächst nicht mehr mit einem Fahrer eines anderen Teams gesehen werden darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

jep... nicht das es noch so weit geht und bei großen Gruppenfahrten hier die Bikes der Fahrer von anderen Teams sabotiert werden 

Hmmmm... ich sollte mir dann doch meine 9mm in Zukunft umschnallen


----------



## vogel23 (6. November 2011)

papalapap! ich schlage ja schon nächstes we vor! als "saisonabschluß", sowie unser treffen ja sowas wie der saison auftakt war! 
wäre cool wenn das dann nächstes we mit der bummelrunde mit alle man klappt! auch mit lars!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> papalapap! ich schlage ja schon nächstes we vor! als "saisonabschluß", sowie unser treffen ja sowas wie der saison auftakt war!
> wäre cool wenn das dann nächstes we mit der bummelrunde mit alle man klappt! auch mit lars!



Da wär ich voll für!!! 

...bin dabei!


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> papalapap! ich schlage ja schon nächstes we vor! als "saisonabschluß", sowie unser treffen ja sowas wie der saison auftakt war!
> wäre cool wenn das dann nächstes we mit der bummelrunde mit alle man klappt! auch mit lars!





slang grad den "gefällt mir Button" suchend




Sumsemann schrieb:


> jep... nicht das es noch so weit geht und bei großen Gruppenfahrten hier die Bikes der Fahrer von anderen Teams sabotiert werden



wenn dir demnächst deine roten Quetschhülsen fehlen, ich wars nicht


----------



## pecto69 (6. November 2011)

Icke ooch!


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

Wer möchte denn noch bei den Gravity Guys im Team mitfahren?

Dabei sind Vogel, Criscross und ich...

Einen Platz habe ich erstmal für Jörg reserviert. (Er hat ja auch geschrieben, dass er mit dabei wär)

...und einen Platz haben wir dann noch


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Frag mal den Bergschreck


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

... der Lars wäre wohl auch dabei! 

@ Slang

Lanterne Rouge oder Rote Laterne ist klasse. Entscheidet ihr, ich regel das die Woche mit dem Logo.


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... der Lars wäre wohl auch dabei!
> 
> @ Slang
> 
> Lanterne Rouge oder Rote Laterne ist klasse. Entscheidet ihr, ich regel das die Woche mit dem Logo.



Ey, es geht nur ein Team. Oder versteh ich was falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ey, es geht nur ein Team. Oder versteh ich was falsch?



Er meint sicher die WE Tour...


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Hast wohl recht, 
aber lies mal die Seite zurück, hab mein Post noch geändert


----------



## criscross (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Frag mal den Bergschreck


 
hey, der war gut


----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Frag mal den Bergschreck



Gibts für 30min an Blumen riechen denn auch Punkte???


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Gibts für 30min an Blumen riechen denn auch Punkte???



wenns Cannabis ist, gibts eher Abzüge


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

So, da haben wir heut ja mal locker 5 Seiten! Stammtisch Spam geschafft. Ich bin stolz auf uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (6. November 2011)

Jepp, meinte die Abschlußtour. Habe aber die Befürchtung das nur die üblichen Verdächtigen teilnehmen.


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

Wart mal ab, das hat sich hier jetzt schon häufiger zum Selbstläufer entwickelt.

Und zum Team:
Rote Laterne wird eingeloogt.
Beschreibung: Slowly but nutty, slowly riding make points 
Mittwoch bist dabei?


----------



## slang (6. November 2011)

So, fertig


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2011)

Moin
Also ich hab Nachtschicht bis Sa. Morgen und muss Sonntag schon wieder anfangen! 
Wenn Abschlusstour ginge es bei mir leider nur Samstag ab ca 14 uhr! 

Also wird das wohl LEIDER ohne mich stattfinden.

@ Jenseits..... Kris....? Was ist nu  mit dem Owl crew Team dings und dem damit verbundenen Teambeitritt bei uns im Team.?

Jens ich hatte dir auch ne PN geschrieben......


----------



## kris. (7. November 2011)

Ruhig brauner! Alles in Arbeit...


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Kris...
überlegs dir, bei "uns" gibts keinen Leistungsdruck, laissez-faire sozusagen 

und weg, der slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Sooo, bin auch eingeloggt! ... suche nun ne 0 HM - Strecke zum austoben. 
Ist die Radrennbahn noch befahrbar, würde sonst auf den Leinewebering ausweichen. 

Zum ersten Teamabend mit standesgemäßen Schnitzelessen bin ich dabei!
Habe Do und Fr eh Urlaub. Bleibt genug Zeit zum Kalorien abbauen. 

Achja, zum Thema Bummelrunde hätte ich auch noch nen Vorschlag. Wie wäre es mal
mit ner Tour entlang der Weser. Ist doch sicher auch ne schöne Strecke, wenn auch
in erster Linie über Wege und mit nahezu keinen Höhenmetern. Aber landschaftlich 
sicher auch sehr reizvoll. Zudem könnten sich dann auch die Jungs vom Weser-/
Wiehengebirge mit anschließen. Aber vielleicht ist da eher etwas fürs nächste Frühjahr.


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Waldi, bist drin..
Wesertour ist vielleicht echt mal was fürs Frühjahr. 

Mittelandkanal, 0Hm, und lenken brauchst du da auch nicht

@ goonie, und Sonntag 11.00 Uhr?

Ich würde eh beide Tage fahren wollen.



Mist, hab grade noch mal den Thread zum WP gesehen. Wege-km zur Arbeit zählen gar nicht.


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn noch bei den Gravity Guys im Team mitfahren?
> 
> Dabei sind Vogel, Criscross und ich...
> 
> ...



Wenn sich sonst niemand finden lässt, wäre ich wohl gerne dabei. Auf 1-2 Touren pro Woche + bissel moderates Krafttraining komme ich regelmäßig . 

Greetz,
Michael

Edit: Hab mich mal eingetragen.

PS: Zählen Paintball/Schießsport auch zu den alternativen Sportarten?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Wenn sich sonst niemand finden lässt, wäre ich wohl gerne dabei. Auf 1-2 Touren pro Woche + bissel moderates Krafttraining komme ich regelmäßig .
> 
> Greetz,
> Michael
> ...



Super! Ich habe dich bereits bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

So, der Jörg hat sich inzwischen auch angemeldet. Damit wäre unser Team dann auch jetzt komplett!!!


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Das gehört ganz klar zu den "Alternativen Sportarten"!!! sofern mind 30 min.... (Angelo kennt da aber wahrscheinlich nur Sprints)
> 
> Damit, und mit meinen 5 Studioeinheiten pro Woche, sammele ich dann aber auch ordentlich Punkte!!!



Hab länger nicht reingeschaut . Danke sumse, daß Du Das in die Hand genommen hast. Der Name wird Programm . Find ich gut . Auch beim Alternativsport mit 3 Buchstaben ist man öfters mal in der LufJogi


----------



## kris. (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Mist, hab grade noch mal den Thread zum WP gesehen. Wege-km zur Arbeit zählen gar nicht.


 
Nicht? Verdammt. 
Das wären 2 Punkte jeden Tag gewesen...


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Fände super wenn der allgemeine freundschaftliche Zusammenhang nicht über Gruppenalarm zerbricht oder nur mit freundlichem Augenzwinkern. Fair geht vor Jungs. So ehrgeizig bin ich nicht, das ich andere ausschließen möchte,  z.B. beim gemeinsamen Training. Ich muss erst mal meinen Tacho und Höhenmesser reaktivieren, soweit ok. Krafttraining mach ich ja eh. Laufen und schwimmen und Langlauf sowieso. Aber das wichtigste.....

 Hinterher trinken wir nen paar Lecker Bierchen drauf und feiern unsere Astralbodys zusammen.....LG Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

_*Gravity Fetisch*_ hätte ich auch genommen.......
Hoffendlich verwechselt man uns nicht mit _*Gravity Gays*_!?Jogi


Mit Sasha hätten wir uns schlicht _*Bonebraker *_nennen können.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. November 2011)

bonebreaker


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bonebreaker



Ey Alter!!!

Willst du hier jetzt etwa nen Teamkollegen von mir anmachen 

...dann gits gleich auf die Fresse!!!


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> *Fände super wenn der allgemeine freundschaftliche Zusammenhang nicht über Gruppenalarm zerbricht *oder nur mit freundlichem Augenzwinkern. Fair geht vor Jungs. So ehrgeizig bin ich nicht, das ich ander ausschließen möchte  z.B. beim gemeinsamen Training.



Was?! Darf ich den anderen keine Stöcker in die Speichen werfen?!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Was?! Darf ich den anderen keine Stöcker in die Speichen werfen?!



Du darfst nicht nur, du musst!

Das erwarte ich von dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

Yes, Sir !


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2011)

Bin wach ...bin wach


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Ich auf Arbeit..... 

Schnitzel mag ich auch, kann man dem Essen vllt beiwohnen?
Wo issn das?

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Yes, Sir !


. 

Ab jetzt hab ich immer nen fetten 120 Liter Outdoor Rucksack mit sämtlichen, bremsenden ,mittelalterlichen Hieb- und Stichwaffen dabei , damit mein Training nicht zu locker ausfällt.
Kindertrailer ziehen müsse  2 fache Punktzahl bringen. Der wird doch bestimmt auch nicht gesetzlich belangt, wenn er den Morgenstern schwingt um den "Feind" aus dem Sattel zu wemsen.
LG Jogi war nur Spaaaaassss 
hallooooooo


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> man liest ja auch anderweitig im Forum.
> Aber egal, bin ja auch mal ausfallender.



Ne kann ich mir bei Dir gar nicht vorstellen, ich bin auch immer ganz lieb( außer bei meinem Lieblingsspaßhaßthema).

Um mich zu rehabilitieren sammle ich zur Strafe gemeinsam mit meinem Buddy20neiner fleissig Punkte und geh mit dem Samstags Kuchen essen (zwischen der Einheit)


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... mal so am Rande, jetzt zahlt sich Waldis Tempo aus!
> 
> Während ihr für ne Runde zum Hermann und zurück nur 3 Stunden braucht,
> fährt Waldi doppelt so lange und streicht auch doppelt so viele Punkte ein!


Ich fahr mit Dir Waldi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Nö, letzte Zeile !

Ich geh mal wieder Geld verdienen......................


----------



## Berrrnd (7. November 2011)

wo soll ich gucken?

viel spaß, ich habe frei.


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

You have no brake, have a break ...............!_ "Knochenbremser"_


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Soooooo Leute, Platz da für die Athleten vom Team "Rote Laterne"!!! 





... wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist noch ein Platz im Team frei. Aussagekräftige Bewerbungen mit Lichtbild, polizeilichem Führungszeugnis und Schufa-Auskunft bitte im pdf-Format an Teamkapitän Slango! Am Wochenende wird dann unter den Bewerbern auf dem Leineweberring ein Bewerbungstest stattfinden. Der langsamste bekommt die Stelle!!!


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Soooooo Leute, Platz da für die Athleten vom Team "Rote Laterne"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Logo Machst Du für die befreundeten _*GravityGuys*_ auch ein so geiles, bitte , bitte ,..............Jogi


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Geiles Logo Machst Du für die befreundeten _*GravityGuys*_ auch ein so geiles, bitte , bitte ,..............Jogi



Jep, kann Jörg nur zustimmen!!!

Biiitttee Lars!!!


----------



## kris. (7. November 2011)

Die Gravity Gays bekommen eins in Rosa! 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep, kann Jörg nur zustimmen!!!
> 
> Biiitttee Lars!!!



+1


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Geiles Logo Machst Du für die befreundeten _*GravityGuys*_ auch ein so geiles, bitte , bitte ,..............Jogi



Für ein befreundetes Team mach ich das doch gerne! 

Biddeschön!


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Lars!!! Du bist ein A...loch!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lars!!! Du bist ein A...loch!!!



Also nen A...loch könnte ich noch im Logo mit einbauen, wenn das besser passt?!


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Für ein befreundetes Team mach ich das doch gerne!
> 
> Biddeschön!


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lars!!! Du bist ein A...loch!!!



Mir fällt auf das du irgendwie NUR Arsc.löcher kennst...

Woran liegt das

Na ja..... Wenn du mal reden möchtest .... Ich bin für dich da...


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ich auf Arbeit.....
> 
> Schnitzel mag ich auch, kann man dem Essen vllt beiwohnen?
> Wo issn das?
> ...



Willst unsere Trainingsmethoden ausspionieren, wie?


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Waldi, Top Logos, 
Sumse hat mir grad ne PM geschickt, er will 5 Trickots für sein Team, traute sich aber nicht, dass hier öffentlich zu machen,

@ Jogi,
Trailer ziehen pfft,
Papa schieben, Punkte ja, aber die kriegt dein Sohnemann gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Waldi, Top Logos,
> Sumse hat mir grad ne PM geschickt, er will 5 Trickots für sein Team, traute sich aber nicht, dass hier öffentlich zu machen,



Jepp, hat mich auch schon kontaktiert. Trikotfarbe soll rosa sein, nach Möglichkeit mit etwas Spitze.  ... hat sich auch verplappert. Deren Teamlokal soll wohl Mutti´s Bierstube sein.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Ihr seid soooo gemein...

Müsstet doch wissen, das Angelo sich mal wieder für mich ausgegeben hat


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Sauerei,
ich bin 4Min länger gefahren als Goonie und im Teamranking genau einen Platz dahinter. :

Im Einzelranking aber 7 Plätze vor ihm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (7. November 2011)

WAAAALIDIIIIIEEEEE, GOILES LOGO


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

So, ich gehe dann jetzt auch mal zwei Punkte machen...


PUMPEN


----------



## JENSeits (7. November 2011)

kann Videos schneiden nicht auch Punkte geben? Ich komm Heute nicht zum Sport 

Aus Goonies-Team bin ich raus, ich musste mich für Tests löschen. Ich versuche allerdings wieder zurückzukommen und Kris auch aus seinem Team rauszubekommen ... Ist alles nicht ganz so einfach, fühle mich fast wie aufm Amt 


LG Jens


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Die fu**** Page ist überlastet, komme nicht drauf 

Dirk


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Hilfe Flachbirnenalarm!


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Waldi, Top Logos,
> Sumse hat mir grad ne PM geschickt, er will 5 Trickots für sein Team, traute sich aber nicht, dass hier öffentlich zu machen,
> 
> @ Jogi,
> ...




Tja wär schön . Der muß aber in ein Kinderteam. Wie wärs bei Euch!?Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jepp, hat mich auch schon kontaktiert. Trikotfarbe soll rosa sein, nach Möglichkeit mit etwas Spitze.  ... hat sich auch verplappert. Deren Teamlokal soll wohl Mutti´s Bierstube sein.



... und bitte ne extra sichere Rückentasche für Kondo.....uuupppsss..
Jogi


Ps.: Ich habe am  Nachmittag die ersten 8 Punkte gemacht Jungs . Wenns doch bloß für die Wanne auch Punkte gäbe ................schön warm!!


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Die Gravity Gays bekommen eins in Rosa!
> *duckundweg*



Ich glaube wir nennen uns jetzt doch um in _*BONEBREAKER*_ ( ruhig wörtlich zu nehmen) oder_*
Bonemaschine*_


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Nur mal so....ne Frage...
In welchen Film bin ich?

Das soll gehen?

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/28730

Dirk


----------



## kris. (7. November 2011)

Wenn man frei hat...


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Und komplett flach ist es da ja auch noch.

@ Kris, scheinbar tragen einige auch ihre Arbeitswege ein, obwohl eigentlich keine Altagsaktivitäten erlaubt sind. Und manche haben da dann 1 Punkt. Haben die dann 2x 7,5Minuten zusammen  gerechnet, oder kommen die nicht mehr nach Hause


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

OK, habs glaube ich raus.
Als Kurierfahrerin kann man 6 Std fahren aber zählt das??

Hmm doch nicht, iss ne Andere, die ist Mechanikerin....

Komisch komisch....

Dirk


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Kuriere werden wohl geduldet, aber wieso kann die nicht ne lange radtour gemacht haben?


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Hmm, ja ok, kann man, laut ihrem Post hattse wohl Urlaub und
das ReRa mit genommen....
Na da will ich mich mal warm einpacken....
Nettes Mädel 

Dirk


----------



## kris. (7. November 2011)

Kuriere sollten meiner Meinung nach nicht geduldet werden, da die zeittchnisch einen Vorteil haben gegenüber denen die nicht während ihrer Arbeitszeit radeln können.
Wege zur Arbeit sind da was anderes. Zwar auch Alltag, aber nicht unmittelbar mit dem Broterwerb zusammenhängend. Daher eigentlich zu berücksichtigen, falls die einfache Strecke länger als 15 dauert...

Ich will meine 2 Punkte!


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Na da will ich mich mal warm einpacken....
> 
> 
> Dirk



Wieso? Fährst du jetzt nach Hodenhagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kuriere sollten meiner Meinung nach nicht geduldet werden, da die zeittchnisch einen Vorteil haben gegenüber denen die nicht während ihrer Arbeitszeit radeln können.
> Wege zur Arbeit sind da was anderes. Zwar auch Alltag, aber nicht unmittelbar mit dem Broterwerb zusammenhängend. Daher eigentlich zu berücksichtigen, falls die einfache Strecke länger als 15 dauert...
> 
> Ich will meine 2 Punkte!



Na ja, mit Harz4 hast auch nicht viel weniger Kohle als Kuriere, da kannst aber schön im Wald fahren 

Ich hab auch 2 Punkte verschenkt, der Hinweg zum Job. Zurück bin ich dann direkt ne Tour gestartet, das zählt ja wohl.


----------



## kris. (7. November 2011)

Wir können ja für uns 3 Teams hier entscheiden ob Fahrten zur Arbeit (falls länger als 15 min pro Richtung) gelten oder nicht. Ich denke andere tragen noch viel größeren Unsinn ein...


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wir können ja für uns 3 Teams hier entscheiden ob Fahrten zur Arbeit (falls länger als 15 min pro Richtung) gelten oder nicht. Ich denke andere tragen noch viel größeren Unsinn ein...



Ich bin NICHT dafür ...... Wäre unfair denen gegenüber die nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit können, aus welchem Grund auch immer.

Aber ist eh egal...... mein Team besteht jetzt nur noch aus 3 Leuten.... Aus DREI!!!
Mfg


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Nun ja ich fahre every day von Schloss Holte nach Verl-Eiserstrasse.
Jeden Tag mind 30min ein Weg.

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Hohh gooni, Jenseits ist Diesseits am Ball!!
Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

@Angelo... Huskyspeed möchte gerne auch noch beim Winterpokal mitmachen.

Wenn du noch nen Platz hast, dann nim ihn doch bitte bei dir mit auf...


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Kris und Jens shiften doch gerade.
kris hat ne Anfrage im WP Forum am laufe, also jetzt Nichts vertüddeln 

Dirk


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. November 2011)

Hat sich für mich erledigt!


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Ja iss halt blöd.
Gestern Welle gemacht damit Kris sein Team schliesst und Jens war ja schon bei gooni.
Musste sich aber kicken wegen Test.
Jetzt versuchen Beide wieder bei zu treten.
Wenn jetzt noch ne Anfrage kommt wirds durcheinander....

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (7. November 2011)

Wenn jemand meinen Platz einnehmen möchte darf er das tun - ich bin nicht an ein Team gebunden, notfalls finde ich meinen Weg auch alleine


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

Schon bissel bitter, dass 2h Krafttraining soviel "wert" sind wie 30min Radfahren... :-(


----------



## kris. (7. November 2011)

Naja, wir sind halt ein Bike-Forum.


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenn jemand meinen Platz einnehmen möchte darf er das tun - ich bin nicht an ein Team gebunden, notfalls finde ich meinen Weg auch alleine


 
Das mit dem Weg allein ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Berrrnd (7. November 2011)

stop mal die zeit die du in diesen 2h aktiv am gerät bist, bzw. übungen machst.


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich bin NICHT dafür ...... Wäre unfair denen gegenüber die nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit können, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
> 
> Aber ist eh egal...... mein Team besteht jetzt nur noch aus 3 Leuten.... Aus DREI!!!
> Mfg



Wir sind auch nur zu viert. Einer davon hat momentan nen Versehrtenstatus, und der andere bastelt hier Logos, anstatt zu keulen.  

So passts doch, aus jedem Team gibts einen der mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gurkt..
Unfair? Goonie, die Zeit die ich zum Job fahr, kannst du doch auf deiner Rolle rumturnen 

Ich würd da persönlich so ne Mischkalkulation machen. Ein Weg sind bei mir 7,5 km mit 59Hm auf dem Hinweg 
Wenn ich da unter Zeitdruck, oder wegen Regen hinrase, ist das doch Sport!
Wenn ich jetzt nen wichtigen Termin habe, wo ich nicht so gern schweißtriffend teilnehmen möchte, laß ich mir mehr Zeit. Kein Sport.


Edit: Toll! Während ich hier mühsam schreibe kommen hier mal grad 10 Posts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Wäre echt schön wenn die Einheiten nicht nur eingetragen sondern auch absolviert werden. Man bescheißt sich ja selbst Jogi


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wäre echt schön wenn die Einheiten nicht nur eingetragen sondern auch absolviert werden. Man bescheißt sich ja selbst Jogi





Das ist doch wohl klar, oder?


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Das mit dem Weg allein ist eine gute Idee.



He Guzzi Du kannst doch nocht ins team zusammen mit Racer Gooni. 
Das paßt doch gut.
LG Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl klar, oder?



Na ja Arbeitswege sind in den Regeln ausgeschlossen, wenn Du nach der Arbeit trainierst ist doch wohl natürlich ne Einheit sicher!!Jogi


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Na ja Arbeitswege sind in den Regeln ausgeschlossen, wenn Du nach der Arbeit trainierst ist doch wohl natürlich ne Einheit sicher!!Jogi



Oh man, ich beame mich nicht zur Arbeit!! 

Aber es ist mir auch egal,
vielleicht mal locker sehen. Ich hab hier weder den Anspruch, noch den Glauben, am meisten Sport zu treiben. Eigentlich sehe ich diese WP Aktion als Späßchen.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> He Guzzi Du kannst doch nocht ins team zusammen mit Racer Gooni.
> Das paßt doch gut.
> LG Jogi




Ich weiss auch nicht was Guzzi gerade hat 


Mir hat er vorhin ne PM geschrieben das er auch gern mit beim Winterpokal dabei gewesen wäre. Bei uns im Team hat er sich aber gestern nicht mit eingetragen...

Jetzt ist bei Gooni was frei und auf einmal will er nicht mehr 

@Guzzi: Ihr seid doch Sa grad erst zusammen zum Herrmann geradelt, fahrt beide nicht so gern Trails und seid beide konditionsstark...


Werde aus dir manchmal echt nicht schlau.


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Nun ja Slang und Sumse...

Ich schrieb aber :



> Kris und Jens shiften doch gerade.
> kris hat ne Anfrage im WP Forum am laufe, also jetzt Nichts vertüddeln


Das hat er wohl negativ aufgefasst und da gooni noch arbeitet kann er Anfragen wohl gerade nicht beantworten 

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Hab da mal noch ne Frage...

Nach dem Pumpen im Studio laufe ich des öfteren noch so rund 40 min auf dem Laufband. 
Manchmal laufe ich nach dem Pumpen auch draussen. Das müssten dann ja definitiv 2 unterschiedliche Einheiten sein...

Aber was ist mit Laufband direkt im Anschluss ans Pumpen?

Darf ich das auch als 2 Einheiten eintragen?


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Jo...



> Ich kombiniere mehrere Disziplinen in einer Trainingseinheit. Wie wird  das bewertet? Die Disziplinen sollten unmittelbar hintereinander  stattfinden. Beachte die Mindestzeit für jede Disziplin


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nun ja Slang und Sumse...
> 
> Ich schrieb aber :
> 
> ...



Hat er denn eine Anfrage bei euch gestellt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)

Nee aber wenn und außerdem stehen die von Kris und Jens nich aus...zum 3ten.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Habe das mit Kris und Jens wohl schon verstanden.
Verstehe halt nur nicht warum Guzzi jetzt anscheinend "beleidigt" ist...


----------



## pecto69 (7. November 2011)




----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch ne Frage...
> 
> Nach dem Pumpen im Studio laufe ich des öfteren noch so rund 40 min auf dem Laufband.



Wenn ich meinen Hamster mit ins Team nehme, und ihn so konditioniere, dass er nicht die ganze Nacht im Laufrad rennt, sondern jede Stunde 15min Pause macht, wieviel Punkte gibt das?.


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. November 2011)

Alles gut wenn ich beleidigt wäre sehe das anders aus, dachte eigentlich das alle Teams voll wären nachdem sich gestern auf meine nachfrage nichts geregt hatte.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Hä????

Bei uns hast du aber nicht angefragt...

Ich hatte keine Anmeldung von dir auf der Seite von unserem WP Team gehabt!!!


----------



## Huskyspeed (7. November 2011)

Das ganze ist wohl eher ein Missverständniss.


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Junge Junge, da rennt man sich mal für lächerliche 2 Punkte die Lunge aus dem Leib und da gibt's hier so ein Chaos!!!

Bei den Roten Laternen herrscht wenigstens Zucht und Ordnung! Disziplin wird bei uns groß geschrieben und wir rollen das Feld von hinten auf! 

Das mit dem Arbeitsweg kann ich allerdings auch nicht nachvollziehen. Der ein oder andere nimmt für den Arbeitsweg vielleicht absichtlich das Rad um zu Trainieren. Wo will man da den Unterschied machen. Egal, ich fahre eh mit dem Auto und bevorzuge meine Sitzheizung!


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> stop mal die zeit die du in diesen 2h aktiv am gerät bist, bzw. übungen machst.



Klar, dürfte weniger als die Häfte sein.

Stop mal die Zeit, die du wirklich unter Last auf dem Bike verbringst...

@Sumse: Ich mache mich immer vorher auf dem Crosstrainer warm, hab ich nicht gewertet, weils ja zum Training dazugehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> @Sumse: Ich mache mich immer vorher auf dem Crosstrainer warm, hab ich nicht gewertet, weils ja zum Training dazugehört.



Brauchste nicht, ihr seit doch sowieso "warm" 

und weg....


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> @Sumse: Ich mache mich immer vorher auf dem Crosstrainer warm, hab ich nicht dazu gezählt, weils ja dazugehört.



Das mache ich auch meistens und würde es auch nicht dazu zählen.

Ich meine schon explizit das Laufen zur Steigerung der Fitness nach dem Pumpen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

Ich sammel schon mal Wurfgegenstände für die nächste Tour...^^


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Ich besorg und mal Kutten von den Hells Angels, Banditos, Mongols und Outlaws. Komme mir vor wie in so nem alten Charles Bronson Klassiker.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

So!!!

Als Teamleader der Gavity Guys Team bitte ich alle Mitglieder folgende Gegenstände, bei Fahrten mit Leuten aus anderen Teams, mitzuführen und einzusätzen:


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. November 2011)

Können wir nicht einfach Jogis Trailer so A-Team-mäßig zum Streitwagen umbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Ich guck heute mal wieder The Warriors. 

Ich bin vorbereitet


----------



## JENSeits (7. November 2011)

Kommt mal runter 

Hier geht es um Sport und nicht um Mord!


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Churchill sagte "Sport ist Mord"


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kommt mal runter
> 
> Hier geht es um Sport und nicht um Mord!



Ach Jens....


Wir machen doch nur Spass


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Du hast noch was vergessen ...


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

...ich sehe du kennst dich aus


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Du hast noch was vergessen ...



Boah, ich bin grad vom Stuhl gefallen. 

Wo holt man innerhalb von Minuten sone Kacke her?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Boah, ich bin grad vom Stuhl gefallen.
> 
> Wo holt man innerhalb von Minuten sone Kacke her?



Wahrscheinlich aus seinem Nachttisch...


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Nachttisch meiner Liebsten!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Ah...OK... Du lässt es dir von deiner Liebsten machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Können wir nicht einfach Jogis Trailer so A-Team-mäßig zum Streitwagen umbauen?



Ich hab das schon veranlasst. Ich habe noch nen anderen Kinderanhänger! Wer will den mit Pumpguns und Napalm und Granaten ( auch schön warm, AnimierJogiMädels frierenn immer so auf Strich)  bestücken, natürlich selbst ziehen
Und jetzt woln se sich an echten Männern wärmen. Nicht in meinem Windschatten, Ihr ChicasJogi


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nachttisch meiner Liebsten!



Nicht das dein Nachwuchs aussieht, wie ne Mischung aus Faust und nem Hammer


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Churchill sagte "Sport ist Mord"


Der mußte es ja schließlich wissen............


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... die scheinen in der Evolution direkt nach dem HOMOsapien gekommen zu sein.



Ist aber ne Sackgasse, so ähnlich wie bei den Neandertalern


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ist aber ne Sackgasse, so ähnlich wie bei den Neandertalern



Jetz beruhigt Euch mal wieder, war ganz toll mit Euch ....
gute Nacht...........................................


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Jetz beruhigt Euch mal wieder, war ganz toll mit Euch ....
> gute Nacht...........................................



Ja sicher, 
am Donnerstag zeigt euch unser Leistungsträger Waldi mal ne ordentliche Hacke, dann ist hier wieder die natürliche Ordnung hergestellt.


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nun ja Slang und Sumse...
> 
> Ich schrieb aber :
> 
> ...



Doch kann er .....weil hatta ja  Iphone . 
ABER ..... Ich hab keine Anfrage ...weder von Jens noch von Kris oder von Guzzi.

*ALSO..... Im Team owl Stollenbeißer sind noch 2 plätze zu vergeben !!!  Wer zuerst kommt ,mahlt zuerst!* ;-)


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Aua, das Geschreie hab ich ja bei ner Zigarettenpause im Keller gehört, obwohl ich da nicht online bin 

Geh du raus aus dem Team, dann sind sofort Bewerber da 

Goonie, willste ernsthaft bei dem WP mitmachen?

das ist doch Spokes. Letztendlich tragen da irgendwelche Leute irgendwelche Werte ein, absolut nicht überprüfbar.

Ich finds ganz witzig, da trag ich meine gefahrene Zeit ein, und kann dann im März so nen persönliches Resultat ziehen. Für alles andere ist das doch nicht brauchbar.


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2011)

Ja ja.... Da hast du schon recht.
Ich mach das im grunde so oder so... Ich trag meine Einheiten ja eh schon das ganze Jahr in die Trainingsverwaltung ein und brauch jetzt nur einen Haken mehr machen...... Ich fahr jetzt auch deshalb nicht mehr oder so was.

Aber wenn dann möchte ich jetzt auch das Team komplett haben. So find ich es doof!

Und für so zum Spaß unter uns ist es doch optimal.

ABER ICH WILL AUCH EIN GANZES TEAM
So'n RICHTIGES TEAM

MENNO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (8. November 2011)

so - habe heute abend mal was für unser teamranking getan

biken geht leider bis zum ender der wertung aber berufsbedingt wohl nur sonntags


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. November 2011)

So! In einem Parforceritt 13 Punkte zum Starttag eingebracht: Per Singlespeed von Lemgo nach Bielefeld und über Oerlinghausen zurück  Eine Tour, die mich jetzt gut schlafen lässt...


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> so - habe heute abend mal was für unser teamranking getan
> 
> biken geht leider bis zum ender der wertung aber berufsbedingt wohl nur sonntags



Sooo muß dat.....


----------



## kris. (8. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Doch kann er .....weil hatta ja  Iphone .
> ABER ..... Ich hab keine Anfrage ...weder von Jens noch von Kris oder von Guzzi. ;-)



Kannste auch nicht, weil ich immer noch im alten Team festhänge welches leider von den Admins noch nicht gelöscht wurde. Und so lange kann ich keinem anderen Team beitreten... 

Aber Punkte lasen sich ja auch im Nachhinein noch eintragen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. November 2011)

Der Gesamt-Zweitplatzierte John Greek hat gestern nach lockeren 6 Stunden Biken (!!!) noch 90 Min. alternativ trainiert...


----------



## blautinabe1 (8. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja ja.... Da hast du schon recht.
> Ich mach das im grunde so oder so... Ich trag meine Einheiten ja eh schon das ganze Jahr in die Trainingsverwaltung ein und brauch jetzt nur einen Haken mehr machen...... Ich fahr jetzt auch deshalb nicht mehr oder so was.
> 
> Aber wenn dann möchte ich jetzt auch das Team komplett haben. So find ich es doof!
> ...




So richtig (IN)Team duckundwech!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (8. November 2011)

Eben im Radio gehört:

Heute beginnt die Forst-Erntesaison, es ist im Wald vermehrt mit Baumfäll-Aktivitäten zu rechnen und auf den Straßen mit Holztransporten.....

Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl das die "Saison" dieses Jahr noch gar nicht geendet hat


----------



## blautinabe1 (8. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja sicher,
> am Donnerstag zeigt euch unser Leistungsträger Waldi mal ne ordentliche Hacke, dann ist hier wieder die natürliche Ordnung hergestellt.




*Man munkelt das ein Teil der "Roten Laterne"**Sponsoring Erst-Ausrüstung wird* *folgendermaßen ausschaue*n
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Euer wahres _*Teamlogo *_wurde fest auf allen Festplatten verewigt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














































Jogi   

Teambekleidung Model _*"Moulin Rouge" *_

_*Schwarzes Lack Mini "Catwoman"*_

Komplettiert wird das ganze jedoch mit _*güldenen  SPD Pumps*_ wahlweise je nach Schneehöhe auch die schwarzen _*SPD Lackstiefel "Catwoman"*_




 

 

Juuuuungs , Bettina würde Euch auch bei der Enthaarungsprozedur beraten..................bitte kein Fell durch die Netzstrümpfe!!!!!!Boahhhhhrrrr


----------



## blautinabe1 (8. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Doch kann er .....weil hatta ja  Iphone .
> ABER ..... Ich hab keine Anfrage ...weder von Jens noch von Kris oder von Guzzi.
> 
> *ALSO..... Im Team owl Stollenbeißer sind noch 2 plätze zu vergeben !!!  Wer zuerst kommt ,mahlt zuerst!* ;-)



Ich glaub der Guzzi muß nur nochmal nett gebeten werden, in leisen, zarten, <<<<Tönen


----------



## kris. (8. November 2011)

Heut is aber wieder ruhig hier...
Schlafen noch alle? Gooni bestimmt!


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2011)

Nee...... JETZT bin ich wach wegen dir!


----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Heut is aber wieder ruhig hier...
> Schlafen noch alle? Gooni bestimmt!



Ich muß ab und an auch mal arbeiten 
Mein Wecker hat um 6.00 gebimmelt. Und nach der Session gestern, war das verdammt fies 


Und Jogi,





Ich hätte jetzt schon gern gewusst, wie du an das Bild unser Team-Masseurin gekommen bist.

Eigentlich ist sie eher kamerascheu. 


Ach, by the way, einen Teamplatz hätten wir noch zu vergeben.


----------



## Sumsemann (8. November 2011)

Habe heut Nachmittag bei meinem Touran Luft und Kraftstofffilter gewechselt und dann noch rund 2 Std den Wagen mal wieder richtig sauber gemacht...


Gibt es dafür auch Punkte ??


----------



## kris. (8. November 2011)

Nö. :d


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2011)

aber fürs Rad fahren gibbes Punkte.... deshalb hab ich auch schon so viele.....
Ich war grad auch los.... neue Camera testen und nebenbei auch mal Rad gefahren.....

@Waldi..... sie ist OK...( Bilderthread gucken....)
mfg


----------



## Gr_Flash (8. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Habe heut Nachmittag bei meinem Touran Luft und Kraftstofffilter gewechselt und dann noch rund 2 Std den Wagen mal wieder richtig sauber gemacht...
> 
> 
> Gibt es dafür auch Punkte ??



Hätteste das nicht auf nem Einrad pedalierend machen können?!^^

Dat sind (überlebens)wichtige Punkte!!!

Die Moral hier ist unter aller Sau - keiner der mal 8 Stunden am Stück abrockt...

Nimm dir ein Beispiel an mir: Ich war gerade mit meiner Freundin.....................spazieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (8. November 2011)

hab den ganzen tag fliesen im bad von de wände gekloppt! das ist wie pumpen! aber keine sorge, wird als arbeit gewertet und ich trage keine punkte ein!


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> hab den ganzen tag fliesen im bad von de wände gekloppt! das ist wie pumpen! aber keine sorge, wird als arbeit gewertet und ich trage keine punkte ein!



Looooooser.......


----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

wenn du die neuen Fliesen dran klebst, kannst du ja kommentieren mit: "gekachelt"


----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

Tach Cheffe!
Nur 4 Punkte Heute 

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kannste auch nicht, weil ich immer noch im alten Team festhänge welches leider von den Admins noch nicht gelöscht wurde. Und so lange kann ich keinem anderen Team beitreten...
> 
> Aber Punkte lasen sich ja auch im Nachhinein noch eintragen.



Wer issn das Mod, kann doch nicht so lange dauern und so schwer sein...

Dirk


----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

Die gays zahlen wohl so gut, da kann das schon etwas länger dauern


----------



## kris. (8. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Wer issn das Mod, kann doch nicht so lange dauern und so schwer sein...
> 
> Dirk



Ich verstehs auch nicht. Hab schon ne mail an den Support geschrieben...


----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

Ne Borland Sig, sehe ich ja jetzt erst! Schade das Wilson das zeitliche Gesegnet hat


----------



## 230691 (8. November 2011)

Wer ist der beste Schwimmer im ganzen Land???
ICH jedenfalls nicht 

Heute den letzten Teil vom Sportabzeichen mit der Firma gemacht^^
200m in 6min... ich war bei 6min 2sek... 

Unser netter Ausbilder hat aber 4sek runter gemogelt damit ich nicht durch rausche 

Wasser ist ja schon was unschönes
Ich mag es nur in Verbindung mit Erde im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Wasser ist ja schon was unschönes
> Ich mag es nur in Verbindung mit Erde im Wald



Ich nur in Verbindung mit Gerste und Hopfen, und schön aufbereitet


----------



## 230691 (8. November 2011)

ahh guck an
DAS Wasser hab ich ja ganz vergessen 
Steht natürlich auch bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste^^


----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

> Heute den letzten Teil vom Sportabzeichen mit der Firma gemacht^^
> 200m in 6min... ich war bei 6min 2sek...
> 
> Unser netter Ausbilder hat aber 4sek runter gemogelt damit ich nicht durch rausche



Haaalllooo?
Wassn das!
Das Sportabzeichen ist eine Auszeichnung des zuständigen Landesportbund
wo der Prüfer eine Prüflizenz vom Selbigem haben muss!
Unser eins geht nach jedem vermaseltem Versuch wieder aufs neue zur Abnahme ins Stadion oder Hallenbad.
Ich bin auch teilweise cm unter den geforderten Weiten, da wird nicht gemogelt.
Und ein Schüler der die 200 nicht unter 6min schwimmt sollte auch keine Auszeichnung bekommen!
Sorry für die harten Worte...

Dirk


----------



## kris. (8. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ne Borland Sig, sehe ich ja jetzt erst! Schade das Wilson das zeitliche Gesegnet hat



Ist erst seit heute so. 

Jepp, schon schade um Hindmann.
Der alte Zaunsteher!


----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

Guckst Du 
www.dpetersilie.de


----------



## 230691 (8. November 2011)

Schon in Ordnung mit den Worten
Zugegeben das ist nun wirklich keine Leistung die ich da vollbracht habe
Mir aber auch egal - Ich hasse Schwimmen wie die Pest und fühle mich auch einfach nur unwohl im Wasser.

Mit dem Mogeln das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. War ja nicht meine Entscheidung.

Dafür bin ich aber die 100m in 12,2 gelaufen 
Bin also doch nicht ganz soo untsportlich^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

> Mit dem Mogeln das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. War ja nicht meine Entscheidung.



Ääähh nö! Der hat ne offizielle Prüflizenz dafür oder Makura in Sport!

Dirk


----------



## 230691 (8. November 2011)

Der Prüfer (falls überhaupt einer da war keine Ahnung ) hat eh nichts davon mitbekommen.
Ist doch sowieso eine Lächerliche Aktion bei allem Respekt. 

Beispiel Kugelstoßen: Jungs ab 18 müssen 7,6kg stoßen Sch*** egal wie groß und schwer die Person selber ist.
Ist da nen 1,90m Brecher und gerade mal 17 Jahre bekommt er ne süße kleine Kugel mit 6kg
ICh hingegen mit mein Kampfgewicht von 65kg und 1,73m darf das schwere Ding nehmen...

Das man das ganze nicht einfach in Gewichts/Größenklassen einordnet

Egal - ich weiß schon warum ich sowohl früher als auch heute nichts mit Leichtathletik zu tun habe und auch nie haben will.


----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

He He 

Ich war als Döze auf ner Realschule, die in sonem NRW Sportförderprogramm  oder so, drin war. 
Da gabs ne echt gute Turnhalle, ich war mit der Schule Skifahren, konnte in ne Tennis-AG und ne Menge Sportarten mal antesten.
Da bin ich dann mit zarten 12, weil ich der beste Hochspringer des Jahrgangs war, auf so einen NRW-weiten Wettkampf geschickt worden. Davon ab , dass ich mit Abstand der kleinste war, war ich auch der einzige, der da mit Wälzer die 1,20m erklimmen wollte. Die Technik des Flops hatten wir noch nicht gelernt.  
Na ja, Platzierung war irgendwo ganz hinten, ich hab die genauen Ergebnisse noch nicht mal abgewartet. 

Zwei Mädels aus meiner Klasse ists am gleichen Tag im Weitsprung genauso ergangen.
Mein damaliger Sportlehrer hat mich nicht geschlagen, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, das war ihm vorher alles schon so klar gewesen.

Ich war damals im Hochsprung und Sprinten relativ gut, aber da ist mein Interesse für Leichtatletik schlagartig weg gewesen 

Förderung und Pädagogik geht meiner Meinung nach , irgendwie anders. ;-)


----------



## 230691 (8. November 2011)

Wir haben das ganze ja von der Firma aus gemacht :/
Zwangsmäßig (es ist nicht schlimm wenn man die Auszeichnung nicht bekommt aber versuchen MUSS jeder)

Naja das ich Leichtathletik mal so gar nicht leiden kann ist ja jetzt kein Geheimnis mehr^^ 
Bin eben was Sport betrifft etwas anders gepolt.

Ich habe das ganze auch durchgezogen - was mich nur massiv stört ist diese Zwangssache.
Wenn ich keine 3km unter 30min Laufen will weil es mir tierisch im Rücken weh tut DANN IST DAS SO


----------



## Berrrnd (8. November 2011)

3 km in 30 min ist sicher vieles, aber kein laufen!


----------



## 230691 (8. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 3 km in 30 min ist sicher vieles, aber kein laufen!



Stimmt ist Bullshit - sind 13min

http://www.ssv-lichtenrade.de/sportabzeichen/28012008-a-bedingungen.pdf


----------



## slang (8. November 2011)

Gibs zu, 
dein Chef heißt Thomas de Maizière,

und die Diziplin war nicht Laufen, sondern "mit Sturmgepäck unter Stacheldraht kriechen"


----------



## 230691 (8. November 2011)

Zusammen mit einem Paintball markiere wäre das sogar lustig geworden :>


----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

Na da bin ich doch zufrieden das ich die 3000 unter 12min laufe, so als 68er 

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. November 2011)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich 1994 Westfalensieger im Sackhüpfen war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (8. November 2011)

Hihi...das finde ich nett, mal schauen ob es sich aktualisiert..

http://www.laufspass.de/

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> @Waldi..... sie ist OK...( Bilderthread gucken....)
> mfg



 ... dann experimetier mal noch ein wenig mit den Einstellungen. 
Möglichst den mittleren Fokuspunkt nutzen und ein wenig mit dem
 Schärfeverlauf spielen.


----------



## poekelz (9. November 2011)

Macht euch doch mal nen Winterpokal-Fred auf!


----------



## kris. (9. November 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Macht euch doch mal nen Winterpokal-Fred auf!


 
Weil von den letzten 23 Beiträgen 3 damit zu tun hatten?
Das wird nach der Startphase schon wieder weniger werden...


----------



## blautinabe1 (9. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich muß ab und an auch mal arbeiten
> Mein Wecker hat um 6.00 gebimmelt. Und nach der Session gestern, war das verdammt fies
> 
> 
> ...



Laßt doch bloß die Masseurin mitfahren, dann fahren wir mit euch und die kriegt immer volle Punktzahl für den Tag. Aber doch nur in den goldenen SPD Pumps


----------



## 230691 (9. November 2011)

Ist von euch eigentlich auch mal einer nach einbruch der dunkelheit im wald unterwegs? Müsste bis ende der woche das gefräste gehäuse für meine 35w osram irc bekommen 
Aber immer nur alleine wollte ich auch nicht fahren.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## blautinabe1 (9. November 2011)

Leute, war heute schon fleissig unterwegs, nachem ich Yannik in die Kita auf Rollerski gebracht habe.............gibt sogar Punkte für den täglichen Frühsport vor der Arbeit-suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*UND AN ALLE, na sagen wir mal Laternchen:* Wenn Du mich oder meine Teamkollegen nochmal hier öffdendlich mit _*Gay statt Guy *_diffamierst  dann reicht telefonieren wohl evtl. nicht mehr aus,............... Du _*ABC Akrobat-*_ (wollte  *Legastheniker* sagen)schien mir aber zu schwer.
Gruß der Jörg


----------



## poekelz (9. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Das wird nach der Startphase schon wieder weniger werden...



HOPEFULLY!

....und ich meine nicht ein Fahrrad


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Leute, war heute schon fleissig unterwegs, nachem ich Yannik in die Kita auf Rollerski gebracht habe.............gibt sogar Punkte für den täglichen Frühsport vor der Arbeit-suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *UND AN ALLE, na sagen wir mal Laternchen:* Wenn Du mich oder meine Teamkollegen nochmal hier öffdendlich mit _*Gay statt Guy *_diffamierst  dann reicht telefonieren wohl evtl. nicht mehr aus,............... Du _*ABC Akrobat-*_ (wollte  *Legastheniker* sagen)schien mir aber zu schwer.
> Gruß der Jörg



Ich bin zwar kein " Laternchen " aber freue mich immer sehr über Besuch

das gute bei so einem Gravity Gay ist ja.... der hat die Spritze immer dabei....

Ich koch schon mal einen Kaffee..... Möchtest du Milch und Zucker?!?!

duck und weg......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. November 2011)

Lars hätte sich bestimmt gefreut!


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Nabend....

Ahhhh, da wolllte ich schön 3-3,5Std aufs Rad und dann wrid es um 17Uhr finster im Wald!
Ich könnt' schreien.......zum Glück bin ich mit dem Fully zur Arbeit 
und habe die Einheit um 14:30 in Verl begonnen und habe mich um 16:55 im Markengrund verpiselt,
bevor ich nischte mehr sehe.
Wenn ich also after work ne längere Tour machen will muss wohl doch ne Funzel ans bike 

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabend....
> 
> Ahhhh, da wolllte ich schön 3-3,5Std aufs Rad und dann wrid es um 17Uhr finster im Wald!
> Ich könnt' schreien.......zum Glück bin ich mit dem Fully zur Arbeit
> ...


DAFÜR!!!!!!!!

Dann gibt es endlich jemanden der mit mir Nightrides fährt....juhuu


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Ne ne ne ne Rapante, de Froschn, nichte nightride


----------



## blautinabe1 (9. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein " Laternchen " aber freue mich immer sehr über Besuch
> 
> das gute bei so einem Gravity Gay ist ja.... der hat die Spritze immer dabei....
> 
> ...



So, siehe oben, angekommen?


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ne ne ne ne Rapante, de Froschn, nichte nightride



doooch ....... Jemand ze haaaase?..... Haaage?... De Mauwurfn hiaaaa. 

Hab ich als Klingelton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

Also wenn ich so sehe was Leute im Bikemarkt für ihre 4 Jahre alten oder total vergurkten Bikes haben wollen wird mir schlecht!!!!

WER kauft so etwas? 

Kopfschüttel..........


----------



## Sumsemann (9. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so sehe was Leute im Bikemarkt für ihre 4 Jahre alten oder total vergurkten Bikes haben wollen wird mir schlecht!!!!
> 
> WER kauft so etwas?
> 
> Kopfschüttel..........



Nun ja...

Du bist ja auch verheiratet  

...und ich frag mich ganz ehrlich auch: Wer heiratet sowas


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

So wassn jetzt, Arbeitsweg rein odär nich?

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/226612

Dirk


----------



## Huskyspeed (9. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> DAFÜR!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dann gibt es endlich jemanden der mit mir Nightrides fährt....juhuu


 

Ich fahre doch auch Nightrides mit dir,aber bei den gerüchten die man so hört nur noch hinterher.

Iss ja schließlich dunkel im Wald und keiner da der mir hilft


----------



## kris. (9. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> So wassn jetzt, Arbeitsweg rein odär nich?
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/226612
> 
> Dirk



Gute Frage...
Mehrheitsbeschluss?


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Generell meine ich.
Schauen die Scheriffs darauf?

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Hmm, OK, laut Regeln gilt es wohl?!
Wird auf jeden Fall öffentlich diskutiert....
Ich hätte jeden Tag 1:05-1:10Std

Dirk


----------



## kris. (9. November 2011)

lt. regeln denke ich auch das es gilt.
und wenn in jedem team einer ist.
ne rolle hat ja auch nicht jeder, aus welchen gründen auch immer...


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Muss man ne Rolle haben? Kaufe ich sofort...
Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Sumse, wassn mit euren Punkten los?
Werden 14 angezeigt ?? Aber Platz 109

Hä? Jetzt Platz über 300! Wassn los?

Hä2? Jorgi iss raus???

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (9. November 2011)

Ich bin grad echt stinkig und überlege die ganze Winterpokalschei$$e an den Nagel zu hängen!!!


Erst wollte ich ja gar nicht daran Teilnehmen, doch nachdem ich ein Abfahrtsorientiertes Team ins Gespräch brachte meldeten sich ja gleich einige, dass sie sofort dabei wären...

ok... Teamnamen ins Gespräch gebracht und nach Alternativen gefragt..

Keiner hat weitere Vorschläge gemacht!


So, da nun viele auf dan Gay Zug (dumme Sprüche) hier aufspringen haben wir den ersten Ausstieg zu verbuchen; mit dem Hinweis, dass wenn wir alle aussteigen können wir ein neues Team gründen.


Ich bin grad irgendwie ziemlich nöckelig....

Aber???
Wie sehen es die Anderen? Wollt ihr auch lieber ein neuen Teamnamen?
Wenn ja, dann bitte jetzt gleich aussteigen damit das Thema vom Tisch ist.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. November 2011)

Bitte was?!

Edit: Ich hab nix gegen den Teamnamen.

Ist doch eh "nur" ne Spaßveranstaltung, sehe ich alles mit nem zwinkernden Auge...


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Denkt dran dass das mit dem Team löschen und neu machen hakelig ist.
Siehe Kris!

Sollen die anderen mal vom Zug abspringen und ihn alleine fahren lassen, in Bezug auf Gay!
Alle mal die Goschen halten 

Das Jorgi aber soooo dünnhäutig ist hätte ich nicht gedacht!

Waren doch eigentlich auch nur 2 ....und ausgeteilt hat Jorgi auch...vorher...

Dirk


----------



## blautinabe1 (9. November 2011)

Sorry Jungs, ich konnte den enormen Mobbingdruck nicht mehr standhalten

Ich habe ein neues  OWL Team gegründet
_*
"Mopsgeschwindigkeit"*_


Meine ehemaligen Teamkollegen werden es vermutlich verstehen und dürfen gerne sofort beitreten. Sonst wäre für mich auch ne 1Man Show ok!
Servus ade Jogi aus B:


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2011)

wie im kindergarten ....


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. November 2011)

?


----------



## 230691 (9. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> DAFÜR!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dann gibt es endlich jemanden der mit mir Nightrides fährt....juhuu



Ja Mensch das hab ich doch schon um 10Uhr gepostet das ich auch mal nach einbruch der Dunkelheit unterwegs bin 

Oder wurde mein Beitrag gekonnt ignoriert weil ich zu schlecht schwimme?!  

Sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr eher richtung Hermann/Bienenschmidt unterwegs seid.
Dann dreh ich mal ne runde mit.

Dirk, du auch


----------



## blautinabe1 (9. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wie im kindergarten ....



Von Dir kam ja noch nie was positives ! K Star!
sorry Jörg


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Ahhh, shice! Heute war/ist doch Schanitzel time?!

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (9. November 2011)

Tja Dirk, das haste wohl verpasst, macht aber nix - Schnitzelbuffet gibbets erst im Januar wieder.


----------



## pecto69 (9. November 2011)

Na danke!


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. November 2011)

Also wenn ich jetzt den Stein durch das Logo ins Rollen gebracht habe,
dann tut es mir natürlich leid! Hatte aber auch nicht damit gerechnet,
dass das so ernst genommen wird. Abgesehen davon das es da meiner
Meinung nach aber schon anders zur Sache ging, sollten die meisten hier
aber mittlerweile meinen Humor kennen. Bin mir schließlich auch nicht 
zu schade um mich regelmäßig selbst durch den Kakao zu ziehen. 

... aber wenn das für die Mehrheit hier Überhand genommen hat, oder
bestimmte Grenzen überschritten hat, bin ich jederzeit für jegliche Kritik
offen. Man mag es kaum glauben aber ich kann auch seriös.  
Dann reduziere ich sämtliche Späßchen aufs Minimum und ausschließlich 
außerhalb des Forums.

Lars


----------



## slang (9. November 2011)

Der Grünkohl war aber auch lecker.!!!! 


Sumse, 
weitermachen

und k_star, 
das ist nicht Kindergarten, das ist Kita

Argh, der Waldi hat während meines Posts schreiben dazwischen gefunkt


----------



## slang (9. November 2011)

waldwichtel schrieb:


> also wenn ich jetzt den stein durch das logo ins rollen gebracht habe,
> dann tut es mir natürlich leid! Hatte aber auch nicht damit gerechnet,
> dass das so ernst genommen wird. Abgesehen davon das es da meiner
> meinung nach aber schon anders zur sache ging, sollten die meisten hier
> ...


----------



## kris. (9. November 2011)

och mööönsch, nu habt euch nicht so.
derbe spässe gehören doch schon länger dazu.
sonst hätte waldi sich ja schon lange komplett abgemeldet! 


@ gooni   los, annehmen! zack zack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (9. November 2011)

ich auch, 
bin doch auch ganz zart beseitet 




kris. schrieb:


> @ gooni   los, annehmen! zack zack!




Oh da gratuliere ich,

nur standesamtlich oder auch kirchlich?


----------



## the_Shot (9. November 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> och mööönsch, nu habt euch nicht so.
> derbe spässe gehören doch schon länger dazu.
> sonst hätte waldi sich ja schon lange komplett abgemeldet!
> 
> ...




Na endlich...... JETZT MACHEN WA SE PLATT!

@waldi.... Wenn du hier in irgendeiner Form seridings werden willst kannst du DAS ja außerhalb des Forums tun . Deine Frau wird das sicher verstehen

Aber wenn du hier einen auf ernst machst verlass ich das Forum

Man jungs.... Das ist doch alles schapas hier.......wie kann man da IRGENDETWAS von ernst nehmen....


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Ich fahre doch auch Nightrides mit dir,aber bei den gerüchten die man so hört nur noch hinterher.
> 
> Iss ja schließlich dunkel im Wald und keiner da der mir hilft



Das geht aber nur wenn du bei mir mit im TEAM bist..... also..... Anfrage senden stoffel!!!


----------



## slang (9. November 2011)

Ich versteh kaum kein Wort, aber trozdem


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich versteh kaum kein Wort, aber trozdem



Typisch.... Hör auf zu trinken dann verstehst du uns auch


----------



## slang (9. November 2011)

Ne, ich muß jetzt noch schnell zur Tanke, Stoff holen, sonst hab ich ja gar keine Chance mehr irgendwie mitzukommen


----------



## 230691 (9. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ne, ich muß jetzt noch schnell zur Tanke, Stoff holen, sonst hab ich ja gar keine Chance mehr irgendwie mitzukommen



Mach dir nichts draus^^ 
Den faden habe ich schon lange verloren xD

Und überhaupt... was zum geier schreibe ich um die uhrzeit noch ins forum... das wird sich morgen wieder rächen 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


>



Ohhh geil..... Das Forum in 3D ...

Das wär was..... Dann wär es quasi so als könnte man euch alle ........ Äh...... anfassen


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ohhh geil..... Das Forum in 3D ...
> 
> Das wär was..... Dann wär es quasi so als könnte man euch alle ........ Äh...... anfassen



Bei den Gays soll grad nen Platz frei geworden sein, hab ich jedenfalls gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann wär es quasi so als könnte man euch alle ........ Äh...... anfassen



siehe signatur...


----------



## the_Shot (10. November 2011)

@ Angelo, das ist hier so spannend, fast als wär's real, quasi 3D. ;-)


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> So wassn jetzt, Arbeitsweg rein odär nich?
> 
> Dirk



Ich trags ein, im Grunde ist das doch ne Radtour mit mehrstündiger Unterbrechung.

Ich addiere jetzt nicht die Zeiten zusammen. Sprich, Hinfahrt 25min Rückfahrt 20 min, sind 2 Punkte, nicht 3.

Kann den Unterschied zu ner Radtour nämlich nicht so wirklich erkennen.

Kurze Wege zum Bäcker oder Kneipe werte ich natürlich nicht.

Wenn da Kuriere ihre Arbeits-KM eintragen, sind die Regeln ja wohl mehreren egal.

Letztendlich mache ich diese WP geschichte ja auch für mich, und da interessiert mich die Gesamtzeit aufem Rad, und nicht ob ich ein Pausenbrot oder ne Trinkblase im Rucksack habe


----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

Quelle: FAQ Winterpokal 2007



XCRacer schrieb:


> *F: Ich fahre jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.* Das dauert pro Fahrt ca.15 bis 30 Minuten. Das gleiche am Abend zurück. Ist das nun 'ne Trainingseinheit oder nicht?
> *A*: Es gibt keine Mindesttrainingszeit für 'Biken' und 'Laufen' außer die kleinste wählbare Einheit (15min). Daher sollte das jeder nach seinem Gewissen entscheiden, ob er seine Fahrt für bewertbar hält, oder nicht.
> 
> *F: Darf ich die tägliche Fahrtzeit addieren?*
> *A*: Ja


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

Was möchtest du damit sagen?
 Doch 3 Punkte bei meinem Beispiel?


----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

hatte es nur gelesen und rüberkopiert.
addieren muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber ich persönlich denke das die beiden fahrten dafür zu lange auseinander liegen...


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

Es geht hierbei um Sport. Für die meisten würde der Weg zur Arbeit allerdings meiner Meinung nach kein Sport sein.
Jeder muss aber selbst wissen wie er seine Leistungen wertet.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall nicht auf die Idee kommen, die Fußwege die ich im Walkingtempo von Schuldner zu Schuldner zurücklege, als Sport zu bewerten.


Diese ganze Diskussion hätte man umgehen können, wenn es eine Mindestfahrzeit fürs Radfahren von 1 Stunde ohne Unterbrechung gäbe!
Also mindestens eine Runde ohne Unterbrechung fahren gleich 4 Punkte und für jede weitere 15 Minuten 1 Punkt.


----------



## blautinabe1 (10. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich jetzt den Stein durch das Logo ins Rollen gebracht habe,
> dann tut es mir natürlich leid! Hatte aber auch nicht damit gerechnet,
> dass das so ernst genommen wird. Abgesehen davon das es da meiner
> Meinung nach aber schon anders zur Sache ging, sollten die meisten hier
> ...



Ja, is ok!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2011)

Ich bin wach ich bin wach......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich bin wach ich bin wach......


 
Das sagst Du jeden Tag und bleibst den Beweis schuldig! 

Hast Du schon Bike und Beleuchtung fertig für deine heutige St.-Martins-Fahrt?
"Ich fahr mit meiner *Latääärnää*...!"


----------



## 230691 (10. November 2011)

Au jaha was ne Idee^^

Mit gefühlten 1500 Lumen Laternen singen gehen - dadurch das die netten Herrschaften dann so geblendet sind kann man auch ordentlich zugreifen und sein Rucksack voll machen


----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

sicher das die sigma 1500 lumen hat?


----------



## 230691 (10. November 2011)

Eine 35W Osram IRC an 16V hat sicherlich über 1000 LUmen 
Die Sigma schätze ich mal so auf 250 Lumen


----------



## vogel23 (10. November 2011)

hab gar nicht viel mitbekommen, was ist eigentlich los?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2011)

gestern wurde festgestellt, dass es plötzlich früher dunkel wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Eine 35W Osram IRC an 16V hat sicherlich über 1000 LUmen
> Die Sigma schätze ich mal so auf 250 Lumen



Nie im Leben 

Was die Hersteller angeben ist in der Regel 130% von der gebrachten Leistung. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Im Lampenunterforum kommen die Lupine's unter eine Lichtkugel, wo im Labor ganz genau! gemessen werden kann. 
Hersteller: 1600 Lumen
Lichtkugel: 1150 Lumen




Aber da fast Alle gleich viel schummeln ists wieder vergleichbar


----------



## vogel23 (10. November 2011)

und @ chefe:
morgen früh mach ich die ersten punkte! hatte bis jetzt leider keine zeit!


----------



## 230691 (10. November 2011)

Najut dann keine >1000 Lumen^^
Nicht schlimm, dass ding ist auch so hell genug





Gehäuse ist fast fertig und danach werde ich mich mal an den Akku dran setzen das ich den irgendwie in eine Werkzeugdose oder so untergebracht bekomme.
So nen 12 zelliger Notebookakku ist doch nicht ganz so gut am Rahmen montierbar^^


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

Mit 16 Volt wird die aber nicht lange halten, schätze ich mal.
Gedacht ist die doch für 12 Volt.


----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Mit 16 Volt wird die aber nicht lange halten, schätze ich mal.
> Gedacht ist die doch für 12 Volt.



Richtig. Ich hatte meine immer, wie weit verbreitet, an 14,4V (2* 7,2V Akkus in Reihe) geschaltet. Leerlaufspannung bei vollen Akkus waren da 17V. Das liegt daran, das die Akkus für eine recht starke Belastung gemacht sind. Wenn diese eintritt, fällt die Spannung automatisch ab  
Ich denke die Lampe wird so ca. 60 Betriebsstunden abkönnen. So teuer ist die ja nicht. 
Hast du einen PTC-Widerstand (Kalt = hoher Widerstand // kalt = niedriger Widerstand) oder ähnlcihes verbaut?



Vielleicht hast du ja die von zabotrails.de nachgebaut?


----------



## vogel23 (10. November 2011)

noch mal zum biken, wie war denn heute die tour am anton?


----------



## 230691 (10. November 2011)

Ist richtig, die Dinger werden aber so schön hell wenn man die mit Überspannung betreibt.
Wenn der Akku voll ist geht die Lichtfarbe schon fast ins weiße =)

Aber 16V sind es auch nur mit der kleineren 20W IRC

Habe mal eben die neue 35W durch gemessen.
Gönnt sich mal eben 3,3A und das mag der Akku scheinbar nicht so ganz 
Der kleinere 9 Zellen Akku mit 11,1V steigt sofort aus wenn ich die Lampe an mache. (Schutzschaltung lässt grüßen -> Strom zu groß)

Der große verkraftet das besser doch sinkt da die Spannung auch mal schnell auf 14,5V ab.

@Jens: Ne hab noch kein NTC verbaut da ich momentan kein hier rumfliegen habe. Die SchuScha vom großen Akku kommt aber damit ganz gut zurecht weshalb ich es wohl erst mal sein lasse.


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> noch mal zum biken, wie war denn heute die tour am anton?



Hat Spaß gemacht, Sumse, Lars und ich

Bis Schopketal und zurück


----------



## JENSeits (10. November 2011)

ein Danke an dich das du mich an die alte Lampe im Schrank erinnert hast, die wird Morgen mal einfach mitgenommen und bei wenig Nebel gefahren. Heute wars ohne Licht besser - hätte ohnehin nur Selbstblendung ergeben.


So ich klink mich wieder aus und mach Referate ... Schönen Abend euch!


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.



Der Mensch ist intelligent...  Ausnahmen kriegen die Regel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (10. November 2011)

und sumse? heute gut gesprungen? hats lars vielleicht ein video gemacht?


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> und sumse? heute gut gesprungen? hats lars vielleicht ein video gemacht?



Beides nicht, wir haben sogar das Gruppenfoto vergessen.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

Hey... beides nicht??? 

Bin doch einmal im Schopketal die Strecke mit den ganzen Sprüngen runter refahren 


Aber... nachdem wir uns am Anton wieder getrennt haben, bin ich noch zu dem, vom Anton aus, 1. Trail gefahren. Der mit den mehreren Sprüngen.

Da haben die Kid´s wieder einen neuen Sprung gebaut 
Unten, wo bis vor kurzen der "Double" war ist jetzt wieder ein neuer Sprung der sich wirklich SUPER  springen lässt!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

So Jungs!!!

Das wohl coolste Winterpokalteam sucht noch einen 5. Fahrer


Vorraussetzungen sind:

Das Ganze nicht zu Ernst nehmen
Breite Schultern für dumme, neidische Sprüche von Mitgliedern anderer Teams!!!
Zeit und Lust auch mal nicht-Sport Aktionen zu machen (z.B. Feierabend Bier, Schnitzelessen,...)


Hier könnt ihr Euch anmelden!!!








>Danke an Waldwichtel fürs Logo...


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

Wenn man es nicht weiß, kann man das v allerdings schnell für ein b halten


----------



## 230691 (10. November 2011)

Sumse der Link führt zum Bild aber nicht zur Seite wo man sich anmelden kann


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Sumse der Link führt zum Bild aber nicht zur Seite wo man sich anmelden kann



Danke Dir 

Hab es grad berichtigt und sollte jetzt korrekt funktionieren...


----------



## the_Shot (10. November 2011)

Na das ist ja mal ein schickes Team Logo. Ich bin auch leichtsinnig, aber bei der rosa Latüchte deutlich besser aufgehoben. Die Jungs mögen mich wegen meiner selbst und nicht weil ich nen DACHSCHADEN hab


----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2011)

Ach......Sumse ich hab dir vorhin auf die schnitzelessengeschichte geantwortet auf Wattsapp.
Danke für die Antwort die NICHT kam.
Was issn jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (10. November 2011)

@ waldi: mega logo! danke!

ich weiß, off topic, aber wo is samstag denn treffen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ waldi: mega logo! danke!
> 
> ich weiß, off topic, aber wo is samstag denn treffen?



Also Slang, Sumse und meine Wenigkeit treffen sich um 11 Uhr am Anton.
Criscross meines Wissens auch. Jörg hat zu nem Treff an der Hahö aufgerufen. 
Für mich persönlich ist der Anton idealer und davon abgesehen war dies über 
die Saison gesehen immer unser Haupttreffpunkt. Geplant ist ja ne Tour zum 
Bienenschmidt.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So Jungs!!!
> 
> Das wohl coolste Winterpokalteam sucht noch einen 5. Fahrer
> 
> ...





Neues leicht verändertes Logo...

Danke Lars


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. November 2011)

... und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "Das "v" könnte man auch für nen "u" halten!


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ach......Sumse ich hab dir vorhin auf die schnitzelessengeschichte geantwortet auf Wattsapp.
> Danke für die Antwort die NICHT kam.
> Was issn jetzt



Bitte gern geschehen 


Ob das kommenden Do stattfindet steht ja noch gar nicht fest. 
Slang muss auch erstmal gucken ob er Do kann...


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "Das "v" könnte man auch für nen "u" halten!



nö... aber das "y" kann man für ein "n" halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

Schickes Logo. Sind das Zimtsterne?


----------



## Huskyspeed (10. November 2011)

Kris kannst du sagen wie ich mein dummerweise von mir gegründetes Team wieder lösche. Will bei euch reiiiiin!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. November 2011)

Das ist nen YPSILON, basta!!! Die Typo nennt sich "Old English"!!! 

... und NEIN, das sind keine Zimtsterne, Yeti!!


----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Kris kannst du sagen wie ich mein dummerweise von mir gegründetes Team wieder lösche. Will bei euch reiiiiin!



schreib eine email an den support: [email protected]
könnte 1-2 tage dauern, aber die können...


----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Kris kannst du sagen wie ich mein dummerweise von mir gegründetes Team wieder lösche. Will bei euch reiiiiin!



Oh nein..... Nicht schon wieder


----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und NEIN, das sind keine Zimtsterne, Yeti!!



oooooooooch, schade.


----------



## kris. (10. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Oh nein..... Nicht schon wieder


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "Das "v" könnte man auch für nen "u" halten!



Ne, wenn dann das u fürn a, 

so, jetzt schnell weg


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

@Stefan:

Lad doch mal Whats App auf deinen Androiden!!!

Angelo, Lars, Sascha und ich haben da nen sehr witzigen Gruppenchat am Laufen...


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

So auf die schnelle krieg ich das nicht hin, sitz hier vor nem Linux-Rechner und das Lapi ist grad nicht verfügbar

Ach so, Donnerstag würde gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

Dafür brauchst du aber doch keinen Rechner...

Das lädst du direkt mit dem Phone aus dem "Market"


----------



## Juppidoo (10. November 2011)

Hi,

bin am WE in Minden. Würde mich gern am Sa oder So bei einer Tour von Locals im Wiehengebirge oder Wesergebirge einklinken. (Tour bis Freeride alles willkommen) Bin kein Racer.
Hat jemand einen Tip?



Vielen Dank

Juppidoo


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du aber doch keinen Rechner...
> 
> Das lädst du direkt mit dem Phone aus dem "Market"



Slangy hat es geschafft .... Jaja..... Als ihr alle im Bett gewesen seit kam ne Nachricht.... "Ich habs geschafft... hier bin ich"

Müssen wir noch mal einen neuen Chat öffnen..... MIST .. dann sind die schöönen Bilder wieder weg


----------



## slang (11. November 2011)

Jetzt ist dein Handy wieder jugendfrei, wollste sagen, was?


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Jetzt ist dein Handy wieder jugendfrei, wollste sagen, was?



Verstehste....


----------



## slang (11. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Verstehste....



Ey, ich kann nicht pennen 

Hier was für dein Handy, wo doch die lecker Fotos weg sind, 

Nippel


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

Habe Stefan dem bisherigen Chat hinzugefügt...

@Angelo: Brachst also den Alten Chat nicht löschen, deine schönen Bilder bleiben Dir also erhalten.


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

@Kris:

Wie sieht es bei dir aus?
Hast du auch ein Smartphone auf dem WhatsApp läuft bzw laufen würde?


----------



## 230691 (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Kris:
> 
> Wie sieht es bei dir aus?
> Hast du auch ein Smartphone auf dem WhatsApp läuft bzw laufen würde?



*mit den armen wedel* 

Hab whatsapp ;-) lade mich auch mal bidde ein. 
Bin darüber besser erreichbar als über das forum.
So erfahre ich hoffentlich eher wenn ihr am hermann/bienenschmidt seid.
Momentan keine lust immer nur alleine zu fahren.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Kris:
> 
> Wie sieht es bei dir aus?
> Hast du auch ein Smartphone auf dem WhatsApp läuft bzw laufen würde?


 
mussisch gugge, glaub scho...


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> mussisch gugge, glaub scho...



Hast du Android? 
Dann findest du WhatsApp in deinem Phone im Market.


----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hast du Android?
> Dann findest du WhatsApp in deinem Phone im Market.


 
nope. nokia n900, läuft mit maemo. bin schon am suchen...


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

Nokia geht auch. Da ist auch so ein Programm wie der Market auf Android.


Da findest du dann die ganzen Apps die du installieren kannst, Unter anderem auch WhatsApp...


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

@Dennis: Wie alt bist du?


----------



## 230691 (11. November 2011)

20 ;-)

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> 20 ;-)
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk



Gut, unser Chat ist nicht immer Jugendfrei


----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nokia geht auch. Da ist auch so ein Programm wie der Market auf Android.
> 
> 
> Da findest du dann die ganzen Apps die du installieren kannst, Unter anderem auch WhatsApp...


 
aber nur wenn das nokia nicht auf maemo läuft.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Gut, unser Chat ist nicht immer Jugendfrei


----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

so. lange gesucht und nichts gefunden. kein whatsapp für nokia n900 mit maemo verfügbar.
drecksding...


----------



## blautinabe1 (11. November 2011)

He Sumse! GEHT doch! Schönes Logo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....
 Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (11. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also Slang, Sumse und meine Wenigkeit treffen sich um 11 Uhr am Anton.
> Criscross meines Wissens auch. Jörg hat zu nem Treff an der Hahö aufgerufen.
> Für mich persönlich ist der Anton idealer und davon abgesehen war dies über
> die Saison gesehen immer unser Haupttreffpunkt. Geplant ist ja ne Tour zum
> Bienenschmidt.




Wir fahren da mit noch anderen Leuten seit vielen Jahren los, das ist der einzige Grund für meinen Aufruf. Ich dachte das hätte ich Euch schon erzählt. Egal wir fahren jedenfalls auch auf Umkürzungen zum Bini. Hat Tradition bei uns. Kommen ja auch manchmal die Mädels mit . Ich kann da nicht alles plötzlich umschmeißen. Aber wenn Ihr Euch schon verabredet habt ist das auch ok!
Gruß Jogi


----------



## 230691 (11. November 2011)

WEHHH FEIERABEND =)

@Sumse: Hab dir mal ne PM geschickt ne


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2011)

Weis eigentlich jemand was für ein Gefühl das ist wenn man Mittags aufsteht und sieht das man 215 Nachrichten auf dem Handy hat....... Und es macht alle 20sec... DING.......DING......DING......DINDING.........DING

kris.....überleg dir gut was du machst....


----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

geht ja eh nicht


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

Kauf dir ein vernünftiges Handy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

Geld ausgeben? Nö.
Bin Lipper!


----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2011)

Uuunnnnnd.....
Four points goes to....
STOLLENBEIßER.....


----------



## blautinabe1 (11. November 2011)

Hi Waldi,   http://rlv.zcache.de/biker_mops_postkarte-p239385083265854032z74oh_380.jpg
 könntest Du uns ein gutes Teamlogo für Team "Mopsgeschwindigkeit" herstellen. Oder sag mir mal mit welchem Programm das geht?
LG Jogi


----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)




----------



## blautinabe1 (11. November 2011)

.... heute zu zweit 21 Points gerockt!Jogi


----------



## vogel23 (11. November 2011)

achso, ich hatte doch letztens wegen brüggelmann gefragt, hab da jetzt nen nobby nic ust für 23 euro + 4 euro porto geschossen!

und alles ist schon da!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vogel23 (11. November 2011)

jetzt kanns los gehen!


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

LOL... Hab auch grad nen Pils in der Hand


----------



## 230691 (11. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (11. November 2011)

ich hab 3 zu 1 getippt, aber nach 90 min!


und für uns!


----------



## kris. (11. November 2011)

was wichtiges?








ach ne. fussball...


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2011)




----------



## gooni11 (11. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> LOL... Hab auch grad nen Pils in der Hand



Das glaub ich..... DEINEN.... wasch den mal! Dann geht das auch wieder weg. Gute Pflege ist alles weißt du...


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi Waldi,   http://rlv.zcache.de/biker_mops_postkarte-p239385083265854032z74oh_380.jpg
> könntest Du uns ein gutes Teamlogo für Team "Mopsgeschwindigkeit" herstellen. Oder sag mir mal mit welchem Programm das geht?
> LG Jogi



Also ich hab dafür Adobe Illustrator und Photoshop benutzt.
Gooni hatte auch schon angefragt obwohl er ja mit Dirk nen
Richtigen Grafiker im Team hat, der das sicher noch viel besser
kann. Ist aber recht zeitintensiv. Könnte demnach ne Weile
dauern, bis ich wieder die Zeit dafür finde.


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2011)

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/grinding-the-crack.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich..... DEINEN.... wasch den mal! Dann geht das auch wieder weg. Gute Pflege ist alles weißt du...



Mußt du nicht arbeiten? Tu was...zack zack


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/grinding-the-crack.html



Das ist echt der Hammer! Wie knapp der durch die Bäume durch ist und über den Kerl! Wow!!!


----------



## 230691 (11. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18150336"]Wingsuit Basejumping - The Need 4 Speed: The Art of Flight on Vimeo[/ame]

das geht auch derbe ab - muss ein hammer gefühl sein


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2011)

Richtig!

Ich könnte Stundenlang solche Videos posten


----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2011)

Selber Berg, besseres Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4&sns=em"]Wingsuit Basejumping - The Need 4 Speed: The Art of Flight      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slang (12. November 2011)

Moin,
ist ja ganz schön frisch draußen, die vorhergesagten 12 Grad kann ich erst mal nicht glauben. 
Mal schauen wie lange ich alter Frostködel nachher so durchhalte


----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2011)

Aktuell haben wir 3 Grad (bibber) und es sollen 10 Grad in Bielefeld heute werden...

Da ist die Wahl der richtigen Kleidung echt schwer


----------



## slang (12. November 2011)

shoti, 
falls wir nachher abstimmen müssen, ob waldi noch weiter fährt, du bist dann doch auch dafür?


----------



## pecto69 (12. November 2011)

Moin...

@Waldi: Nix Grafiker, ITS Elektroniker  Besser wie Du bestimmt nicht! Hatte mich bei den OWL Shirts nur Angeboten da Du schriebst Du hättest keine Zeit 
Nach dem Du hier jetzt mal gerade 4 gGrafiken für Logos raus gehauen hast,
wäre das Shirt auch schon fertig 

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. November 2011)

Neeee, mit Illustrator bin ich ja nicht so vertraut.
Nutze immer nur die Funktion fürs automat. Vektorisieren.
Die Logos wurde hauptsächlich mit Photoshop zusammen
gebastelt.
Beim Shirt bekommt man eh nicht alle unter einen Hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. November 2011)

War übrigens ne klasse Tour heute!  ... zumindest bis zum Bienenschmidt! Da hab ich es dann geschafft die Kette zu verknoten! Danke auf diesem Wege auch nochmal an Stefan (Criscross), Matthias (Vogel23) und Angelo (Gooni) für die tatkräftige wenn auch vergebliche Hilfe! War leider nichts mehr zu retten. Matthias und Angelo haben mich dann aber noch teils geschoben, so das mir der 20 km Marsch erspart blieb. Ab Lipperreihe hat mich Angelo dann mit dem Auto zum Anton gebracht. Super Jungs, auch wenn ich eure Tour dadurch negativ beeinträchtigt habe. 

Nichtsdestotrotz war die Hinfahrt echt klasse und das Tempo war auch sehr angenehm! GPS-Daten stelle ich nachher noch rein, wobei dann nur der Weg bis zum Bienenschmidt gewertet werden kann.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich eure Tour dadurch negativ beeinträchtigt habe.



...das tust du doch immer


----------



## 230691 (12. November 2011)

hättet ja was sagen können 
wohne nur nen katzensprung vom bienenschmidt entfernt und hab noch ne kette hier rumfliegen


----------



## kris. (12. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ...haben mich dann aber noch teils geschoben, so das mir der 20 km Marsch erspart blieb...



Hauptsache Du zählst das nicht für den WP!


----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2011)

Ruchtig Kris!!!

Der Rückweg zählt nicht!!!


----------



## 230691 (12. November 2011)

Wenn ihr eher gemütlich unterwegs seid und paar Trails fahren wollt, was für ein Durchschnitt radelt ihr da?


----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2011)

Heute war das Mopsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eher gemütlich unterwegs seid und paar Trails fahren wollt, was für ein Durchschnitt radelt ihr da?



Gemütlich....wäre bei mir 20 Durschnitt


----------



## 230691 (12. November 2011)

Das habe ich mir schon irgendwie gedacht^^

Kann da nur bei aller liebe nicht mithalten 
Das ich die Gabel schon von 100mm auf 120mm getravelt habe macht es bergauf auch nicht gerade einfacher.

Spiele ein bisschen mit dem Gedanken mir ein AM Hardtail Rahmen zu kaufen.
Problem ist halt nur das die meisten ein 135x10 Ausfallende haben und ich nicht auch noch ein neuen LRS kaufen möchte.

Von der Geometrie verspreche ich mir halt mehr als mit mein jetzigen Rahmen.

Auf dem Granite Chief von Rose habe ich mich z.B. pudelwohl gefühlt und bin auch sehr steile und lange Anstiege viieel besser als mit mein HT hoch gekommen.

Ich denke mir langsam schon das ich ein klassisches Opfer von falscher Beratung bin.
Rahmen/Geometrie passt einfach nicht zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (12. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ruchtig Kris!!!
> 
> Der Rückweg zählt nicht!!!



Ja und das ist richtig schei$$e, 

Lars, 
beim nächsten mal kommst gefälligst mit ordentlichen Material, nicht sone Schrottkiste.
Nen super Sponsoringvertrag für unser Team war eigentlich schon unter Dach und Fach.

Hätten alles bekommen, Reset, Hope, Tune, alles...

Letzte Vorraussetzung war, das die Mitfahrer unseren Teams heute geschlossen über die Ziellinie kommen.

Jetzt ist der Novum-Markt natürlich abgesprungen


----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja und das ist richtig schei$$e,
> 
> Lars,
> beim nächsten mal kommst gefälligst mit ordentlichen Material, nicht sone Schrottkiste.
> ...


WAS.....ich steig bei euch ein....JETZT!!!!


----------



## vogel23 (12. November 2011)

lars seine punkte fürn rückweg habe ich alle bekommen! muhahaha


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. November 2011)

So, hier mal einen Teil der Strecke, zumindest bis zum Bienenschmidt war er bei allen 11 Teilnehmern identisch. 

Eiserner Anton - Schopketal - Bienenschmidt - Lipperreihe

Also Slango, dafür gab es jetzt ja ne unfreiwillige Tuningmaßnahme. Sumse verkauft mir seine goldene KMC 10 SL. Damit sollte das nicht noch mal passieren.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> lars seine punkte fürn rückweg habe ich alle bekommen! muhahaha



GENAU 

Hab gehört, du hast Lars, mit der Hand am Arsch packend, geschoben???


Hätten wir doch Gravity Gays nehmen sollen ???


----------



## slang (12. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also Slango, dafür gab es jetzt ja ne unfreiwillige Tuningmaßnahme. Sumse verkauft mir seine goldene KMC 10 SL. Damit sollte das nicht noch mal passieren.



Aber prüf die ganz genau, nicht das die irgendwo schon angesägt ist, oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (12. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> So, hier mal einen Teil der Strecke, zumindest bis zum Bienenschmidt war er bei allen 11 Teilnehmern identisch.
> 
> Eiserner Anton - Schopketal - Bienenschmidt - Lipperreihe
> 
> Also Slango, dafür gab es jetzt ja ne unfreiwillige Tuningmaßnahme. Sumse verkauft mir seine goldene KMC 10 SL. Damit sollte das nicht noch mal passieren.


 
für den nächsten Ausflug ins Grüne besorg dir mal son Ding


----------



## Sumsemann (12. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> für den nächsten Ausflug ins Grüne besorg dir mal son Ding



Hat er an der Nächsten Kette dran...


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> für den nächsten Ausflug ins Grüne besorg dir mal son Ding



Das ist dabei! 

@ Sumse

Nix da! Ich hatte sogar zeitweise das Gefühl, die haben sich nur an der Trikottasche festgehalten und ziehen lassen. 
... außerdem hab ich nen langen Rücken!!!


----------



## pecto69 (12. November 2011)

So Leute, gleich mal los zum Eishockey, wenigstens ein wenig Punkte machen
und morgen Früh ~22km Schnatlauf um Schloss Holte.
Tschüssn
Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hat er an der Nächsten Kette dran...



HAAAALOOOOOO....!!!!!

Er soll ein ZWEITES mitführen...... Als Ersatz und zum Kette (flicken) .
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (12. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> So Leute, gleich mal los zum Eishockey, wenigstens ein wenig Punkte machen
> und morgen Früh ~22km Schnatlauf um Schloss Holte.
> *Tschüssn*
> Dirk


...und frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kris. (12. November 2011)

Hage?!


----------



## blautinabe1 (12. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> So, hier mal einen Teil der Strecke, zumindest bis zum Bienenschmidt war er bei allen 11 Teilnehmern identisch.
> 
> Eiserner Anton - Schopketal - Bienenschmidt - Lipperreihe
> 
> Also Slango, dafür gab es jetzt ja ne unfreiwillige Tuningmaßnahme. Sumse verkauft mir seine goldene KMC 10 SL. Damit sollte das nicht noch mal passieren.



Oh nee, gerade mit der...............


----------



## blautinabe1 (12. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> für den nächsten Ausflug ins Grüne besorg dir mal son Ding




....wie , wieso soll er sichs besorgen , im Grünen..............?


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. November 2011)

Deswegen verkauft er sie wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Bine (12. November 2011)

Hey, da ihr ja heute alle mopsig viel Punkte gesammelt habt, werde ich mich mal Morgen mit Mopsgeschwindigkeit auf mein Bike  schwingen. Bergab wird der Köter mich wohl kaum kriegen, bergauf arbeite ich noch dran! 
Liebe Grüße Bettina


----------



## kris. (12. November 2011)

aber vorsicht! sauerstoffmangel führt dazu das man rosa häschen sieht!


----------



## blautinabe1 (12. November 2011)

Das wird ja ne Häschenjagt


----------



## MTB-Bine (12. November 2011)

...oder es gibt viele kleine Möpse....
Bettina


----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2011)

Nabend zusammen!

Ist noch jemand hier?


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

Moin, jetzt schon 

Wär der Waldi gestern ans Telefon gegangen, wär ich wohl zurück gefahren, und Angelos Frau konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen 
Ich hab so ein Kettenschloß, nebst Nieter, nämlich immer dabei.


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Moin, jetzt schon
> 
> Wär der Waldi gestern ans Telefon gegangen, wär ich wohl zurück gefahren, und Angelos Frau konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen
> Ich hab so ein Kettenschloß, nebst Nieter, nämlich immer dabei.



Fürs nächste mal bin ich gerüstet!


----------



## vogel23 (13. November 2011)

hier is ja gar nix mehr los!
seit ihr alle am biken oder nur noch im chat?


----------



## Sumsemann (13. November 2011)

Kauf dir endlich ein Smartphone!!!

Hatten gestern Abend noch im Chat bemängelt, dass du nicht dabei bist!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (13. November 2011)

will ich ja, aber weiß nich was fürn vertrag ich dazu nehmen soll!


----------



## Sumsemann (13. November 2011)

Nimm ne GMX Pro Mail Adresse für 2,99 mtl

Da bekommst du dann schon mal 50 SMS Gratis und als Pro-Mail Nutzer kannst du dann bei 1&1 einen Handy Freephone Vertrag mit Internet Flat abschließen! 
Als Pro Mail Nutzer bekommst du das dann für 4,99 statt 9,99

Für 7,98 hast du dann Internet Flat und 50 SMS...

...telefonie im gleichen Netz ist Kostenfrei, jede Minute ins fremde Netz kostet 9,9 Cent und jede weitere SMS auch 9,9 Cent.

Billiger geht es nicht!!!!

1&1 nutzt das sehr gut ausgebaute Vodafone Netz!


----------



## Chuck-Norris (13. November 2011)

He Leute , 
ich habe heute mit Jutta, Bettina, Sandra, Steffan,Olaf, Olaf, und Jogi ne tolle 4 Stunden Tour Richtung Werther, auf Umwegen gerockt! Auf meinem Trail-Bike!
Greets Yannik Noah (6 Jahre)


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)




----------



## criscross (13. November 2011)

Chuck-Norris schrieb:


> He Leute ,
> ich habe heute mit Jutta, Bettina, Sandra, Steffan,Olaf, Olaf, und Jogi ne tolle 4 Stunden Tour Richtung Werther, auf Umwegen gerockt! Auf meinem Trail-Bike!
> Greets Yannik Noah (6 Jahre)


 
aaaah, der dritte Mann vom Mopsteam


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

Kennt jemand den Stiftsweg?

Nen Wanderweg rund um Herford.
ca 54km.

passt nicht 100%, was besseres habe ich aber nicht gefunden

http://www.bikemap.net/route/755722#lat=52.10693&lng=8.67611&zoom=12&type=2

Wär das nicht was für ne schöne Adventsrunde mit Glühwein in der Thermos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (13. November 2011)

sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## kris. (13. November 2011)

der residenzweg um detmold macht auch laune


----------



## criscross (13. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Stiftsweg?
> 
> Nen Wanderweg rund um Herford.
> ca 54km.
> ...


 
sieht ja ähnlich aus wie der Wappenweg, also mit viel Asphaltanteil.
Gabs da nicht noch so eine nette Runde zum Hückermoor, Höfeweg und so ?


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

Ui, Bielstein hoch, da lassen wir den Glühwein aber lieber weg 

Aber ansonsten, könnte man auch machen


----------



## gooni11 (13. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Stiftsweg?
> 
> Nen Wanderweg rund um Herford.
> ca 54km.
> ...



Ich hab jetzt noch Nachtschicht bis kommenden Samstag.....
Also wenn es nicht jetzt Samstag stattfindet und es trocken ist an dem Tag *BIN ICH AUF JEDEN FALL DABEI!!!*
was habt ihr denn dagegen wenn wir mal ne Tour auf normalen Radwegen machen?? Versteh ich nicht.
Für die langsameren unter uns wär das SICHER mal ganz schön.
Und weniger lustig wird es dadurch BESTIMMT nicht


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> sieht ja ähnlich aus wie der Wappenweg, also mit viel Asphaltanteil.
> Gabs da nicht noch so eine nette Runde zum Hückermoor, Höfeweg und so ?



Ja wahrscheinlich viel Teer, das stimmt.
Soll jetzt ja auch kein Vorschlag für ne schöne Sommerrunde sein.
Und wenns Wetter  schlechter ist, find ich nen bissel Strasse zum Vorrankommen auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

Ich hab nichts gegen Asphalt, und wenn wir vielleicht noch ne Woche warten, kann der Shot event. auch mit


----------



## criscross (13. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja wahrscheinlich viel Teer, das stimmt.
> Soll jetzt ja auch kein Vorschlag für ne schöne Sommerrunde sein.
> Und wenns Wetter schlechter ist, find ich nen bissel Strasse zum Vorrankommen auch nicht so schlecht


 
da willst du wohl dein 29er fahren


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> da willst du wohl dein 29er fahren



Jupp, ist ja nur nen 28"and a half


----------



## kris. (13. November 2011)

huuh, so ab halb5 wurde es heute aber doch schon frisch an der nase...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (13. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> huuh, so ab halb5 wurde es heute aber doch schon frisch an der nase...


Kein Wunder ....... bei der Nase!

Du bist im Winterpokal nun einen Punkt vor mir ... Das bedeutet KRIEG.....


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> huuh, so ab halb5 wurde es heute aber doch schon frisch an der nase...



Aber wir kommen doch jetzt erst so langsam in den Temperaturbereich, wo sich nen Yeti hier überhaupt wohlfühlen könnte.Oder bist du aus der Art geschlagen?


----------



## kris. (13. November 2011)

frisch = nicht kalt!


----------



## kris. (13. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Du bist im Winterpokal nun einen Punkt vor mir ... Das bedeutet KRIEG.....





Wo bleib eigentlich Huskyspeed?


----------



## JENSeits (13. November 2011)

Yeti-Empfinden:


Heiß
Warm
Frisch
Angenehm
Kühl
tiefste auf der Erde mögliche Tempereatur


----------



## kris. (13. November 2011)

-20° = obersten Hemdknopf schließen.


----------



## slang (13. November 2011)

Yeti - Hemd?
absolutes nogo


----------



## gooni11 (14. November 2011)

Wenn ich mir meinen Teamkollegen so anschaue sollte ich vielleicht sehen das ich punktemäßig hinter ihm bleibe......
Und euch würd ich vorschlagen ihn nicht zu sehr zu reizen........ Ich hab mir grad noh einmal die Bilder von unserer letzten Tour angesehen.. Hatte da schnell ein Photo gemacht als er den Helm abgenommen hatte .....

KRIS..... Das mit der Nase nehm ich zurück! Ich find sie eigentlich echt schön


----------



## kris. (14. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> KRIS..... Das mit der Nase nehm ich zurück! Ich find sie eigentlich echt schön



Da hast Du aber grade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (14. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Jupp, ist ja nur nen 28"and a half


 Wie errechnest Du jenes


----------



## blautinabe1 (14. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir meinen Teamkollegen so anschaue sollte ich vielleicht sehen das ich punktemäßig hinter ihm bleibe......
> Und euch würd ich vorschlagen ihn nicht zu sehr zu reizen........ Ich hab mir grad noh einmal die Bilder von unserer letzten Tour angesehen.. Hatte da schnell ein Photo gemacht als er den Helm abgenommen hatte .....
> 
> KRIS..... Das mit der Nase nehm ich zurück! Ich find sie eigentlich echt schön




Is da net der Typ mit dem Kettenriss gewesenund wech!............http://destyleyourself.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/yeti.jpg


----------



## kris. (14. November 2011)

nope!


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Is da net der Typ mit dem Kettenriss gewesenund wech!............http://destyleyourself.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/yeti.jpg



Das war meine Wenigkeit!  ... damit sollte ich es auch in Bohlen sein Show schaffen!


----------



## kris. (14. November 2011)

Du bist auch ab und zu der mit dem Filmriss, oder?!


----------



## gooni11 (14. November 2011)

Kalorien statt Kilometer is auch geil.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (14. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Du bist auch ab und zu der mit dem Filmriss, oder?!



Jepp, auch der mit dem Bänder- und Kreuzbandriss.


----------



## vogel23 (14. November 2011)

hier is nix mehr los!
hab das gefühl hier sind nur noch leute ohne smartphone!


----------



## Berrrnd (14. November 2011)

mit meinem handy kann ich sogar telefonieren ...


----------



## JENSeits (14. November 2011)

ich kann beides aber ich bleib lieber beim Forum ... Hänge so schon genug am BB


----------



## gooni11 (14. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> mit meinem handy kann ich sogar telefonieren ...



Wahnsinn......WIR NICHT...


----------



## Domme02 (14. November 2011)

Finde im App Store auch nix dazu....


----------



## kris. (14. November 2011)

ganz schön old school..!


----------



## pecto69 (14. November 2011)

So ab zum Eishockey.
Heute gegen ne russische Sponsoren Mannschaft,
das gibt Haue  

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

nen Telefon brauch ich nur, um den Goonie maßzuregeln. Dat geht nicht anders, der kann ja nicht lesen


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> So ab zum Eishockey.
> Heute gegen ne russische Sponsoren Mannschaft,
> das gibt Haue
> 
> ...



Ui, und für wen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (14. November 2011)

@ waldi: guckste dir heute wieder die junge ausgabe von sumse an?


----------



## Sumsemann (14. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ waldi: guckste dir heute wieder die junge ausgabe von sumse an?



Wer soll das sein???


----------



## Chuck-Norris (14. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wer soll das sein???



Ich natürlich, nur breiter und schöner!!!
Yannik Noah 6 Jahre


----------



## vogel23 (14. November 2011)

guck dir ma philipp den pferdewirt an, heute ab 21.15 auf rtl


----------



## 230691 (14. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> hier is nix mehr los!
> hab das gefühl hier sind nur noch leute ohne smartphone!



Bin doch auch noch da :-D

Hab nur den ganzen schön Nachmittag verpennt

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (14. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ waldi: guckste dir heute wieder die junge ausgabe von sumse an?



Na klar!  ... aber momentan läuft noch Rooooooobert!


----------



## pecto69 (15. November 2011)

Nabend.

Alles heile, gab kein Haue 
Waren Alle ganz lieb aber schnell und technische halt alte russische Eishockeyschule..
....mit 30-40 Jahren Erfahrung....

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2011)

Kris du bist wieder frei und ich auch!Ich konnte das mit rik zusammen klären ... 

Ist ein Platz für mich übergeblieben in irgend einem WP-Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (15. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kris du bist wieder frei und ich auch!Ich konnte das mit rik zusammen klären ...
> 
> Ist ein Platz für mich übergeblieben in irgend einem WP-Team?



??? Kris ist dich schon bei mir im Team?! Oder jetzt nicht mehr? Und du Jens... Bei uns ist noch einer frei!


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2011)

Achso .. ja dann  
Wenn ich darf?!


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2011)

Ich schiebe das hier mal einfach mit ein 



> Soo ich habe endlich Zeit gefunden den kleinen Trip nach Finnland bildlich zu verarbeiten
> 
> Beschreibung gibts auf der Videoseite!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sumsemann (16. November 2011)

@Jens: Wenn du nicht schon irgendwo beigetreten bist, würdest du doch sehr gut bei den Gravity Guys reinpassen...


----------



## kris. (16. November 2011)

soweit ich weiss, ist der jens noch zu haben.
also, pokaltechnisch... 

@ jens   jau, schon ne weile..danke! 

@ gooni  ich dachte der huskyspeed wollte. der hängt bloss noch in seinem team fest... 
(vielleicht auch noch ein job für rik?!)


----------



## poekelz (16. November 2011)

Schönes Videotagebuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (16. November 2011)

Jep, Guzzi hatte doch schon gesagt, dass er zu den Stolleißern kommt sobald er aus seinem eigenen Team rausgenommen wurde.

Also Jens, komm Du zu uns und dann sind wir auch voll.


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2011)

@ Sumse: Mir solls recht sein - ich werde aber wohl nur Punkte eintragen können 

@ Kris / Gooni:  Dann schreibt ihn mal bitte an  

@ Frank: Dankesehr!


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2011)

Sumse, hast ne Anfrage


----------



## kris. (16. November 2011)

@ sumse   seid ihr nicht immer voll?!?  

@ jens  schon getan, keine reaktion bisher...


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2011)

@Husky:  schreib mir mal bitte ne PN mit bitte um Löschung mit Link zum Team, dann gebe ich das nochmals weiter ..


LG Jens


----------



## Gr_Flash (16. November 2011)

Sooo...das erste Mal diese Saison, dass ich wg. Kälte das Bike stehen lasse. Bei -2°C tu ich mir das nicht an, muss später halt der Crosstrainer leiden. Sch.... Winter !


----------



## Sumsemann (16. November 2011)

So Jungs!!!

Der Jens ist dann jetzt auch mit im besten Team


----------



## kris. (16. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So Jungs!!!
> 
> Der Jens ist dann jetzt auch mit im besten Team



Ich denke der ist zu euch?!?


----------



## MTB-Bine (16. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich schiebe das hier mal einfach mit ein



Preisverdächtiges Video!!!

Und eins ist klar, in Finnland endet Alles irgendwann im Wasser...................
LG Bettina


----------



## MTB-Bine (16. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So Jungs!!!
> 
> Der Jens ist dann jetzt auch mit im besten Team



Neeeee dann wäre ja bei uns easyridern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (16. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Neeeee dann wäre ja bei uns easyridern



@Bettina

Jetzt gerade Team Platz mit 2,5 Mitgliedern 142  und Platz 74 im EinzelJogi


----------



## Domme02 (16. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Sooo...das erste Mal diese Saison, dass ich wg. Kälte das Bike stehen lasse. Bei -2°C tu ich mir das nicht an, muss später halt der Crosstrainer leiden. Sch.... Winter !



So gehts mir auch.. Gleich ein paar Minuten mit dem hund joggen und später flüchte ich dann vor der Kälte auf die Rolle.           -.-


----------



## vogel23 (16. November 2011)

ich war heute morgen fleißig, hab mich durch den wald hinter sumses haus geschlagen! ich sach euch, im wald war das gar nicht so kalt, aber auf der offenen wiese wo der wind pfeifft! gefühlte min 6 bis min 10 grad!

jaja den hund hatte ich auch mit


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Preisverdächtiges Video!!!
> 
> Und ein ist klar, in Finnland endet Alles irgendwann im Wasser...................
> DL bettina



Dankesehr! 
Ohja das tut es.


----------



## pecto69 (16. November 2011)

Minus Grade?
Na Klasse, ich fahre jeden tag mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, danke!
Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (16. November 2011)

@Jens: Spinning = Ski-Langlauf? Doch mehr Radfahren odär?
Dirk


----------



## vogel23 (16. November 2011)

Hab mein training heute mal gefilmt!

http://www.hans-wurst.net/video/damien-walters-2011/


----------



## pecto69 (16. November 2011)

Ja nee iss klar, Damien Walters, from UK to OWL


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> @Jens: Spinning = Ski-Langlauf? Doch mehr Radfahren odär?
> Dirk



nicht richtig, und da Langlauf genauso viele Punkte bringt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. November 2011)

jetzt wo´s langsam kälter wird...


----------



## poekelz (17. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> jetzt wo´s langsam kälter wird...



Mir gefällt das hier am besten:


----------



## kris. (17. November 2011)

Das ist dann eins fürs Frühlings-Treffen.


----------



## pecto69 (17. November 2011)

Das steamer bike duerfte von Binford sein 
Dirk


----------



## kris. (17. November 2011)

Jepp. Das ist das neue "Binford 6000 BBQ-Bike"!


----------



## poekelz (17. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. November 2011)




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. November 2011)

Hat jemand nen Tipp von euch für qualitativ hochwertige Kettenblätter?

Die Alu-Blätter meiner KCNC-Kurbel sind nicht so prall und ich wollte das kleinste Blatt tauschen. 22T (64mm) 4-Arm

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Chuck-Norris (17. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp von euch für qualitativ hochwertige Kettenblätter?
> 
> Die Alu-Blätter meiner KCNC-Kurbel sind nicht so prall und ich wollte das kleinste Blatt tauschen. 22T (64mm) 4-Arm
> 
> ...


----------



## gooni11 (17. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp von euch für qualitativ hochwertige Kettenblätter?
> 
> Die Alu-Blätter meiner KCNC-Kurbel sind nicht so prall und ich wollte das kleinste Blatt tauschen. 22T (64mm) 4-Arm
> 
> ...



TUNE Triebtreter ....... Was sonst...... Gibt es überhaupt was anderes? Würde was anderes Waldis unbändigen kräften standhalten?


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

Wollte nicht jemand nen neuen XC-Rahmen?!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44693


----------



## gooni11 (17. November 2011)

joa schon nicht schlecht.... Doch seitdehm Rocky über B.O.C vertrieben wird ist es für mich uninteressant geworden......

ich muss leider gestehen das mir wohl nie mehr etwas anderes als Specialized ins Haus kommt.
ich guck ja auch immer nach was neuem aber seitdem ich mein Stumpjumper fahr konnte ich nicht wirklich etwas finden was mich mehr überzeugt hat als diese Fa. ,ihre Teile , der Service , das Marketing usw.
Trek wäre eine Alternative...aber da gefallen mir zb die Bontragerteile nicht an den Komplettbikes. 
Und ein Rahmen einzeln.... Nö ... Dann kann ich auch ein S -Works nehmen.

Von daher bin ich raus....


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

Lief mir nur gerade über den Weg.

Wenn du deine Firma gefunden hast ist das doch prima!


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. November 2011)

@ Jogi

Danke fürs Angebot! War aber heute bei Sattelfest. Die haben festgestellt das ein Zahn minimal verbogen war und wahrscheinlich auch der Grund für meinen Ausfall am Bienenschmidt war. Haben ihn wieder gerade gebogen und nun läufts wieder einwandfrei. Somit warte ich erstmal noch mit nem Austausch.

@ Gooni

Die Triebtäter gibt's aber meines Wissens nur in Silber.  ... das sieht sch...e aus!!!


----------



## kris. (17. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Triebtäter gibt's aber meines Wissens nur in Silber.  ... das sieht sch...e aus!!!


 
Es gibt Leute hier im Forum die eloxieren können.


----------



## Sumsemann (17. November 2011)

Behalte das mit dem Kettenblatt aber bitte im Auge!!!

Es kann auch sein, dass sich der "Zahn" auch erst durch den Kettenklemmer verbogen hat...

Damit wäre das ursprüngliche Problem dann nämlich nicht behoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (17. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wollte nicht jemand nen neuen XC-Rahmen?!
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44693



Krasser Preis, übel was chainreaction da rausachmeißt!!!! ( k_star hat ja auch schon zugeschlagen mit einem niner Rahmen)
 Und vom Design her fand ich den rocky schon immer sehr schön... Abgesehen von dem sattelklemmen Geschwür.


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> joa schon nicht schlecht.... Doch seitdehm Rocky über B.O.C vertrieben wird ist es für mich uninteressant geworden......
> 
> ich muss leider gestehen das mir wohl nie mehr etwas anderes als Specialized ins Haus kommt.
> ich guck ja auch immer nach was neuem aber seitdem ich mein Stumpjumper fahr konnte ich nicht wirklich etwas finden was mich mehr überzeugt hat als diese Fa. ,ihre Teile , der Service , das Marketing usw.
> ...



öhhm... also wenn du dir ernsthaft nen Top Fuel zulegen möchtest tausch´ ich dir gerne nen paar Bontrager-Teile aus  

@pecto69: Deine Liste der OWL Winterpokalteams ist noch nicht vollständig,
es fehlen noch die The Glory Rims Of Death*


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tipp von euch für qualitativ hochwertige Kettenblätter?
> 
> Die Alu-Blätter meiner KCNC-Kurbel sind nicht so prall und ich wollte das kleinste Blatt tauschen. 22T (64mm) 4-Arm
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es denn mit TA-Specialites?


----------



## poekelz (17. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> TUNE Triebtreter ....... Was sonst...... Gibt es überhaupt was anderes? Würde was anderes Waldis unbändigen kräften standhalten?



SUPER! Ich wusste, dass ich mich auf dich verlassen kann 

Den TT gab´s auch in GOLD ist aber Tune Gold und nicht Hope Gold - jedenfalls hatte ich den mal in Gold an einer Race Face NEXT Kurbel.

Stahlkettenblätter, die bin ich nicht mal in den Neunzigern gefahren!
Da kommt sofort Grat dran und dann schaltets mal richtig schice!

Die KB´s von Race Face (vorm Konkurs zumindest) sind auch noch brauchbar, ich glaube die wurden von TA gemacht, von daher werden die wohl auch taugen.


----------



## blautinabe1 (17. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wollte nicht jemand nen neuen XC-Rahmen?!
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44693



Leider gibts es den Vertex Rahmen nur in KindergrößenJogi


----------



## pecto69 (17. November 2011)

Nabend...

@stoppelhopper: done!

Dirk


----------



## vogel23 (17. November 2011)

@ waldi: kann da sumse nur beipflichten! kann mir gut vorstellen dass das durch den kettenklemmer erst kaputt gegangen ist! sowas was du da hattest hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen! vieleicht bruce banner nach verwandlung der die kette so verhuddeln kann, aber normalerweise gehört da noch mehr kraft zu! 

aber : stell den umwerfer richtig ein!


----------



## vogel23 (17. November 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59168&PartnerID=9082


WAS IS DASS DENN FÜRN KRASSES ANGEBOT?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Leider gibts es den Vertex Rahmen nur in KindergrößenJogi



da gibts auch noch andere schicke rahmen im ausverkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> sowas was du da hattest hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen! vieleicht bruce banner nach verwandlung der die kette so verhuddeln kann, aber normalerweise gehört da noch mehr kraft zu!



Hmm? Aus gegebenem Anlaß verkaufe ich alle Goldteile! Werde jetzt aufs Hope-Grün wechseln. Dazu kommt noch nen Hulk-Schriftzug für den Rahmen! 

@ Frank
Bis eben wäre goldene Triebtäter noch ne echte Alternative gewesen. Race Face Turbine hatte ich aber auch schon in der engeren Auswahl. 

@ Stoppelhopper
Die TA-Specialites scheinen auch sehr gut zu sein. Hatte mir Slang auch schon empfohlen. 

@Sumse
Das mit dem Blatt behalte ich im Auge. Bin aber heute noch knapp 10km mit dem gerade gebogenem Zahn gefahren. Lief bisher schnörkellos.


----------



## vogel23 (17. November 2011)

@ waldi: das mit dem grün kann ich dir nur ans herz legen, aber dann müsst ihr euer team auch umbennen, in green lantern!


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabend...
> 
> @stoppelhopper: done!
> 
> Dirk



Cool, Danke  Jetzt musst du nur noch deine Signatur anpassen


----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Cool, Danke  Jetzt musst du nur noch deine Signatur anpassen



Und dann jeden Tag einmal posten, dann muß man nicht so weit zurückscrollen


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und dann jeden Tag einmal posten, dann muß man nicht so weit zurückscrollen


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ waldi: das mit dem grün kann ich dir nur ans herz legen, aber dann müsst ihr euer team auch umbennen, in green lantern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2011)

lässt du alles gold vom bike verschwinden?

dann sind aber eine menge neue teile nötig.


----------



## JENSeits (17. November 2011)

Argh diese Internetleitung bringt mich noch um -.-
12 Stunden Upload um gesagt zubekommen das ein Fehler aufgetreten ist ... Meine Fresse gleich reiß ich die Anlage auseinander!


----------



## pecto69 (17. November 2011)

...nur zur Info......


----------



## slang (17. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> ...nur zur Info......


----------



## RolfK (17. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlaß verkaufe ich alle Goldteile! Werde jetzt aufs Hope-Grün wechseln.




Nee Lars oder  Mach mich nicht schwach, hatte das auch grad ins Auge gefasst für die Naben und Vorbau und nächstes Jahr dann diese äußerst schönen Pedale . Dann muss ich wohl doch die 2te Option wählen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. November 2011)

Ne, war SpaÃ! Bezog sich auf Vogels "Bruce Banner"-Gag. 

Hab nur die Gold-Anteile etwas reduziert. Heute wurde der goldene Hope-Vorbau durch nen kurzen, schwarzen Syntace Superforce getauscht.

Somit sind praktisch nur noch Sattelklemme, Naben, Schnellspanner, Bremsscheiben, Nippel und Spacer Ã¼brig geblieben.

Trotzdem ist das Hope-GrÃ¼n natÃ¼rlich super schÃ¶n! ð


----------



## RolfK (17. November 2011)

Puh - Schwein gehabt 

Bin noch am Schwanken zwischen eher schlicht mit teilweise Teile in Silber oder eben dieses Grün an einigen Stellen. Aber momentan ist es ja noch nirgends zu sehen in den Shops.


----------



## JENSeits (18. November 2011)

Nabend!

Mich hat nochmal die Lust gepackt und ich habe schnell etwas in 15 Minuten zusammen geschnippelt .. Vielleicht gefällts dem ein oder anderem ja?

Bitte hier klicken - Danke!


----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

Lars, das wichtigste hast du vergessen; die Quetschhülsen


----------



## blautinabe1 (18. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Mich hat nochmal die Lust gepackt und ich habe schnell etwas in 15 Minuten zusammen geschnippelt .. Vielleicht gefällts dem ein oder anderem ja?
> 
> Bitte hier klicken - Danke!



Wo sind denn die geilen Strecken ? Da mußt Du uns alle mal mit hinnehmen! Ich bring ne Baumsäge mit wegen meines 740ers GeweihsJogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. November 2011)

Nichts da! Der bleibt so stehen und by the way ich hab nen 785er drauf 

Die Trails sind bei uns - müsst ihr wohl alle mal vorbeischauen .. vllt ist das OWL Treffen 2012 ja bei uns in der Ecke?!


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

Hat hier wer zufällig ne Idee, wo man Magura Bremsleitung (disc tube 2.2) als Meterware bekommt? Wird überall nur in 2,5m Länge angeboten, da müsste ich direkt 1,8m abschnippeln (brauche die Leitung fürs VR)...

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## JENSeits (18. November 2011)

Beim Bikehändler deines Vertrauens?


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

Ich vertraue nur mir selbst und meiner Mami...

Ne, ohne Spaß: Hab heute 4 Buden abgeklappert, die konnten mir nur mit den Standart 2,5m von Magura aushelfen...Nur ich bin einfach zu geizig 35 Flocken für etwas hinzulegen, wovon ich 70% eh nicht brauche...

Search goes on...


----------



## JENSeits (18. November 2011)

Oder du legst dir den Rest für hinten zurück ... 
Oder hier in den Bikemarkt setzen ..


----------



## Sumsemann (18. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Hat hier wer zufällig ne Idee, wo man Magura Bremsleitung (disc tube 2.2) als Meterware bekommt? Wird überall nur in 2,5m Länge angeboten, da müsste ich direkt 1,8m abschnippeln (brauche die Leitung fürs VR)...
> 
> Greetz,
> Michael



Gehen auch Shimano Leitungen???

Hab noch ein paar Meter hier rumliegen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

So feinen "Tüddelkram" auf Reserve legen macht hier nicht wirklich Sinn...bereits jetzt zu viel Chaos mit div. Autos, Boot, Bikes, usw...

Aber das mit dem Bikemarkt versuch ich mal 

@Sumse: Ich schau mal nach ob Shimano evtl. auch passt...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Ich vertraue nur mir selbst und meiner Mami...
> 
> Ne, ohne Spaß: Hab heute 4 Buden abgeklappert, die konnten mir nur mit den Standart 2,5m von Magura aushelfen...Nur ich bin einfach zu geizig 35 Flocken für etwas hinzulegen, wovon ich 70% eh nicht brauche...
> 
> Search goes on...



Standart, die Art zu stehen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

Mit der Meterware hat sich das eh erledigt, weil mir das Anschlusstück kurz vor dem Bremssattel gebrochen ist, ich brauche somit auch einen neuen Anschluss  Muss mal schauen obs die einzeln gibt oder nur fertig konfektioniert von Magura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> Standart, die Art zu stehen.



Heimlich, still und leise hat das neue Wort »Standart« Einzug gehalten in die deutsche Rechtschreibung. Eine kurze Recherche mit Google belegt seine Verbreitung im WWW und im Usenet.

Dieses Ergebnis sollte auch die größten Skeptiker, Sprachpuristen und Oberlehrer eines Besseren belehren. »Standart« existiert und ist korrektes Deutsch, denn so viele Quellen können einfach nicht irren!


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2011)

sage ich doch!
vielleicht hättest du auch in dem kasten darunter punkt 2 lesen sollen. 

in deinem zusammenhang ist es einfach verkehrt.


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

Die "normalen" Bremsleitungen werden tatsächlich nur in 2,5m angeboten, Meterware gibts nur unkonfektioniert.

Stahlflex bekommt man konfektioniert auch in 80cm, dann sogar 10Euro günstiger als das normale Zeugs in Überlänge...

alles bekloppt


----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

Hs33 Leitung geht wahrscheinlich nicht, oder? Davon hab ich hier welches rumliegen, und das Anschlußstück, könnte ich auch haben, muß aber nachschauen


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

Ich glaub die hält den Druck nicht aus...


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

ne, ist leider Niederdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

Wer bremst verliert ..... 




Edit: Was fürn Anschluß brauchste denn? Geht ja dann vielleicht mit Sumses Leitung. Muß ja nur der Querschnitt passen


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Hi.

Habe hier aus dem Magura Entlüftungskit noch Anschlussstücke und Meterware gibts wohl bei dem Radladen gegenüber vom schwedischen Möbelhaus....

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Öhöm hüstel hüstel.
Hab' da mal nen Idee gehabt....
Einige chatten ja mit nen Handy....manche würden gerne haben aber nicht
son tolles Handy 
Hier: www.dpetersilie.eu/ so auf der linken Seite da könnten Alle wenn sie wollten... 
Besteht da wohl Interesse?
Sonst lösche ich es wieder...

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Besser so.. http://www.dpetersilie.eu/shoutbox.html


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

cool, kann ich sogar auf meiner seite unter die navi hauen...


----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2011)

Wir sind doch alle hier!

Aber Dirk.... Du siehst doch selbst... Schreibst im Tourenforum ... Fährt morgen jemand.... ANTWORT.......

JA.

Ich bitte euch..... Eine vernünftige Antwort kann man doch wohl erwarten oder.

Wie gesagt wie sind alle hier und lesen mit... Posten auch.. Wenn es denn was zu posten gibt. (siehe Tourenthread)
Mfg

Und nach meiner letzten (Tourenverabredung) als wir da gewartet haben kann ich ehrlich gesagt auf so etwas verzichten. Und dann bekommt man auch noch Sprüche rein weil mann nicht lange genug gewartet hat..... Nach dem Motto ... Ich beeil mich doch nicht wegen dir......
Neeee las ma.

DIRK.... Du hast auch meine TEL NR!! Aber hatte jetzt eh 2 Wochen Nachtschicht......


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch eine Idee für einen online Kalender 
wo wir fixe Termine eintragen, so muss man nicht immer mehrer Posts
oder Seiten zurück lesen wenn man wissen will ob was anliegt 

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Jaaa gooni aber wenn ihr in diesem App Chat abhängt könnte man doch auch
Alle zusammen chatten, ist anders als immer in der Page zu schreiben...
Dikr


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

wenn das so weiter geht brauchen wir ne eigene homepage...


----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Jaaa gooni aber wenn ihr in diesem App Chat abhängt könnte man doch auch
> Alle zusammen chatten, ist anders als immer in der Page zu schreiben...
> Dikr



Kauf dir ein Android Handy oder Iphone.....schon bist du dabei...
Hab dich auch schon positiv erwähnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter geht brauchen wir ne eigene homepage...



Nö..... Brauchst nur ein Handy chris....


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

mein geld hat wichtigeres vor


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Ich habe ein Andoid aber keinen I-Net content.
iss mir zu happig!
Und warum soll ich auf nen 5" gucken wenn ich nen Läppi habe... 
Dirk

...und ne vernünftige Tastatur..


----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> mein geld hat wichtigeres vor



kris..... Wir sind deine Familie.... Wir sind wichtig


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

soso


----------



## the_Shot (18. November 2011)

Also ich lese und poste hier, wies gerade passt. Wenn ich nix produktives beitragen kann, dann lasse ich es, anstatt alles voll zu spämmen. 

Die whatsapp ist eine gute Lösung um schnell mit jemandem Kontakt auf zu nehmen und billiger als telenieren. So meine Meinung...


----------



## Sumsemann (18. November 2011)

Seid doch froh!!!

Es wurde hier schon oft genug über mangelndes Niveau gemeckert. 

Seid dem wir chatten müsst ihr euch unseren Mist nicht mehr antuen!!! ...und wir können völlig hemmungslos niveaulos sein. Und Leute glaubt mir!!! Das können wir 

Nix destro trotz sind wir ja dennoch weiter hier im Forum...


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. November 2011)

Im Prinzip ist alles beim Alten. Blödeleien und Offtopic wurden sogesehen nur größtenteils ausgegliedert und in den Chat übernommen.
Dies war sicher eh im Sinne vieler hier, die vor allem immer nur mitgelesen haben und selbst auch nichts oder nur selten etwas gepostet haben. 

Nichtsdestotrotz sind wir alle nach wie vor hier im Forum unterwegs.


----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

blöd wär halt, wenn dann alles "nur" noch dort stattfinden würde und nicht mehr hier im stammtisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. November 2011)

mein post sollte vor euren erscheinen


----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Andoid aber keinen I-Net content.
> iss mir zu happig!
> Und warum soll ich auf nen 5" gucken wenn ich nen Läppi habe...
> Dirk
> ...



Und ich hab kein Lappi, und der Chat, der ist  kaum lesbar auf meinem Bildschirm, das sehe ich auf meinem Handy besser.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. November 2011)

Kris, genaueres diskutieren wir mal am Montag bei unserer Tour!


----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> blöd wär halt, wenn dann alles "nur" noch dort stattfinden würde und nicht mehr hier im stammtisch...



Wird so nicht passieren, keine Angst


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

OKay, iss wech...
Dirk


----------



## blautinabe1 (18. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nichts da! Der bleibt so stehen und by the way ich hab nen 785er drauf
> 
> Die Trails sind bei uns - müsst ihr wohl alle mal vorbeischauen .. vllt ist das OWL Treffen 2012 ja bei uns in der Ecke?!



Warn Scherz . Ich säge doch keine Bäumchen ab, quatsch
Ja Treffen in deiem Revier wär mal ne willkommene Abwechselung<<<<<<<<<<jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dieser OWLer Kalender Idee?


----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Und ich hab kein Lappi, und der Chat, der ist  kaum lesbar auf meinem *Bildschirm*, das sehe ich auf meinem Handy besser.



Bildschirm...? Du surfst noch mit deinem C64 und legst den Hörer immer in dieses Ding wenn du ins chat willst Also hör auf jetzt


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Dieses DING?!
Ein revulotionärer Akkustik Koppler!
Dirk


----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Bildschirm...? Du surfst noch mit deinem C64 und legst den Hörer immer in dieses Ding wenn du ins chat willst Also hör auf jetzt



Die Floppy ist gesichert, geht morgen zum Anwalt.


----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser OWLer Kalender Idee?



Kann man machen, nur, dann steht der Vorschlag. 
Ich hab hier schon so einige Vorschläge gepostet. Und zu lange im Vorraus, dann gibts nur Diskussion, ne Stunde später, fahrt ihr da lang, dann klink ich mich ein, was fahrt ihr, welche Hose soll ich anziehen..... bla bla bla. 
Ich hab da mittlerweile keine Lust mehr zu.
Wenn sich nur ein oder zwei Leute melden, okay dann kann man auch etwas verhandeln, aber wenn mehr gehts einfach nicht.

Deswegen, ich bin aus dem 10.12. Tourvorschlag auch raus. War etwas spassig formuliert, okay, aber das ist mir zuviel diskutiererei.


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Naja zum Beispiel mit dem XMas Markt oder so.
Einige wollen dann los und schreibens rein.
Nen Anderer denkt sich:"Hä, wann war das noch Mal?"
Schaut in den Kalender ..ahh da und fährt hin...

Dirk


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wer bremst verliert .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier sieht man den Anschluss ganz gut: http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/images/product_images/popup_images/43911_0.jpg

Überwurfmutter, Quetschhülse u. den Nippel für die Hebelseite hab ich noch.

Gruß,
Michael

@Pecto: Hast du den Anschluss?


----------



## slang (18. November 2011)

Ich schau mal nach,
die silberne Schraube fehlt?


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Ich sehe nichts


----------



## Gr_Flash (19. November 2011)

yo, die Schraube fehlt. Glaube die silberne ist wieder was spezielles.

Hier sieht man die einfache:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...page=1&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=57&ty=117


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (19. November 2011)

Sorry, ich kapiers nicht, ist sie dabei?


----------



## Gr_Flash (19. November 2011)

Hmmm, könnte so in die Richtung der rechten Mittleren gehen, das Außen sind ja die Überwurfmuttern für den Hebel. Würde ja am liebsten einfach mein Originalteil zeigen aber das ist halt am Gewinde gebrochen...und der Rest oberhalb liegt verstreut am Hermann...^^

Frage ist natürlich, ob es reicht den Schlauch einfach da drüber zu stülpen - original quetscht Magura da ja noch sone Metallfassung drüber...(siehe letztes Foto)


----------



## slang (19. November 2011)

Ich muß jetzt los, wir koennen ja nachher mal telefonieren


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2011)

Huskyspeed ist frei!


----------



## kris. (19. November 2011)

Party!!!   

Dann weiss er jetzt ja, was er zu tun hat!


----------



## blautinabe1 (19. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Hat hier wer zufällig ne Idee, wo man Magura Bremsleitung (disc tube 2.2) als Meterware bekommt? Wird überall nur in 2,5m Länge angeboten, da müsste ich direkt 1,8m abschnippeln (brauche die Leitung fürs VR)...
> 
> Greetz,
> Michael



Ich hab noch Shimano Meterware , müsste PassenJogi


----------



## Gr_Flash (19. November 2011)

Ich war heute noch bei Sattelfest: Der Anschluss unten muss auf die Leitung gepresst werden, wird dann mit einem Pressring fixiert. Magura warnt ausdrücklich davor, die Leitung lediglich auf den Anschluss zu "stülpen" - das wäre wohl nur bei Niederdrucksystemen möglich.

Kurz: Arschkarte - 2,5m samt gepresstem Anschluss kaufen, 1,8m wegsschmeißen...


----------



## Huskyspeed (19. November 2011)

Moin Jungens!Habe mich gerade bei den Stollenbeissern angemeldet.

Angelo muss ja noch bestätigen

Was lange währt..........


----------



## kris. (19. November 2011)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooni..!

Zack-zack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (19. November 2011)

Angelo hat heut Weihnachtsfeier!!!

Macht er sicher morgen 

Da sollte er dann jetzt ja auch zufrieden sein, dass ihr jetzt auch zu fünft seid...


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. November 2011)

Denke ich auch!


----------



## slang (19. November 2011)




----------



## Sumsemann (19. November 2011)

Auf der Tour von heute...


----------



## criscross (19. November 2011)




----------



## poekelz (19. November 2011)

Und das am Welt-Männertag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. November 2011)

Wenn der Slogan zu einem passt, dann zu DIR!!!


----------



## Huskyspeed (19. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Wenn der Slogan zu einem passt, dann zu DIR!!!


----------



## noeffoe (20. November 2011)

Dein Finnland-Video ist wirklich sehr, sehr gut, Jens! Klasse! Beim nächsten Mal dann bitte auch in Utajärvi vorbeischauen.

Alles Gute,
Thomas


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

Hallo Thomas!

Dankesehr  Das nächste mal könnte durchaus noch ein paar Jahre auf sich warten lassen. Dann gehts warscheinlich gleich in die hohen Berge - aber mal schauen vllt ja auf der Durchreise 



Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

Wo willst Du denn in Finnland hohe Berge her bekommen? 

Liegt die leichte Unschärfe bei den Videos eigentlich an der Komprimierung hier auf mtb-news? Normalerweise sollte die GoPro doch bessere Qualität abliefern, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

Also das hochladen verändert mit dem richtigen Codec an sich nichts. Allerdings muss ich das Video ja derbe komprimieren auf die 500mb Grenze. Sonst hätte es mehr als 1GB - wenn nicht sogar an die 1,5GB Grenze 

Das Rohmaterial hier aufm PC sieht nen ticken besser aus, aber nicht viel.
Unter schlechten Lichtverhältnissen macht die GoPro generell nicht so ein scharfes Bild.




Ansonsten tut Norwegen Abhilfe schaffen, wenn die Bikeparks in FI nicht mehr reichen


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das Rohmaterial hier aufm PC sieht nen ticken besser aus, aber nicht viel.
> Unter schlechten Lichtverhältnissen macht die GoPro generell nicht so ein scharfes Bild.



Was natürlich schade ist bei einer Camera die fast 300 EUR kostet...




JENSeits schrieb:


> Ansonsten tut Norwegen Abhilfe schaffen, wenn die Bikeparks in FI nicht mehr reichen



Yeah, Hafjell!


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

Dafür werde ich ja bald mal etwas dran ändern ...

Hafjell? So ists


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. November 2011)

Also ich denke, ich werde mir im kommenden Jahr auch noch ne vernünftige Kamera anschaffen. Die Clips machen ja wirklich Lust auf mehr!


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2011)

Das Ding ist einfach für alles gut zu gebrauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (20. November 2011)

Moin
So.... Team Stollenbeißer nun auch zu fünft!
Schön.....

Jungs..... Ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt...... PUNKTE PUNKTE PUNKTE....

Ich bin leider noch besoffen, aber ab morgen geht es dann bei mir auch weiter
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (20. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang!!!

Dann solltest du jetzt ja zufrieden sein, dass ihr endlich auch vollständig seid


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jungs..... Ihr wisst was ihr zu tun habt...... PUNKTE PUNKTE PUNKTE...



Watt mach ich denn wohl das ganze WoE lang?!? 

Ab auf die Rolle mit dir, den Alk rausstrampeln!


----------



## gooni11 (20. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> *Watt mach ich denn wohl das ganze WoE lang*?!?
> 
> Ab auf die Rolle mit dir, den Alk rausstrampeln!


Ich hab schon gesehen das du vor mir bist


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)




----------



## simon 92 (20. November 2011)

ich hörte es gibt bei facebook auch ne owl gruppe? wie heißst die da genau? cheers


----------



## RolfK (20. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=714

da kannst du dich anmelden, Jenseits schaltet dich frei und dann siehst du die Namen bei FB von uns........


----------



## gooni11 (20. November 2011)

Kris....!?

Wie wird die runde morgen? Eher trails.... Oder eher so das ich auch mitfahren kann
Mfgg


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Kris....!?
> 
> Wie wird die runde morgen? Eher trails.... Oder eher so das ich auch mitfahren kann
> Mfgg



Öhm, wir haben da eigentlich noch nichts geplant.
Ich treffe mich mit Slang und dann entscheiden wir an jeder Kreuzung wo es lang geht, dachte ich.
Wenn Du dich anschliessen magst...
Ich glaube Waldi kommt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

@Waldi    Sag mal, warum macht "nussig" eigentlich die meisten Punkte?!?


----------



## blautinabe1 (20. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Ich war heute noch bei Sattelfest: Der Anschluss unten muss auf die Leitung gepresst werden, wird dann mit einem Pressring fixiert. Magura warnt ausdrücklich davor, die Leitung lediglich auf den Anschluss zu "stülpen" - das wäre wohl nur bei Niederdrucksystemen möglich.
> 
> Kurz: Arschkarte - 2,5m samt gepresstem Anschluss kaufen, 1,8m wegsschmeißen...



Hi! Ich habe noch nen Anschluß von einer Luise Bremse gefunden, sollte passen. Quetschhülse muß dann aber erneuert werden!Jogi


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @Waldi    Sag mal, warum macht "nussig" eigentlich die meisten Punkte?!?



Öhhhhm?!?  ... keine Ahnung!!!


----------



## slang (20. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @Waldi    Sag mal, warum macht "nussig" eigentlich die meisten Punkte?!?



nutty hat umgangssprachlich ja mehrere Bedeutungen 
Und da ja Zeit und nicht Km die Punkte bringen, sind wir mit "slowly" schon gut im Rennen


----------



## kris. (20. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> nutty hat umgangssprachlich ja mehrere Bedeutungen



ich weiss, ich weiss... 
mächtig der englischen zunge ich bin!


----------



## slang (20. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> mächtig der englischen zunge ich bin!



Ich weniger, und irgend nen Schwachsinn muss man sich ja ausdenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (20. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Öhm, wir haben da eigentlich noch nichts geplant.
> Ich treffe mich mit Slang und dann entscheiden wir an jeder Kreuzung wo es lang geht, dachte ich.
> Wenn Du dich anschliessen magst...
> Ich glaube Waldi kommt auch.



Ich denke eher nicht........


----------



## gooni11 (21. November 2011)

Mooooin
bald ist es wohl soweit......
Juhuuuuuuuuu

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=31376


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Kris, der waldi ist auf jedem Fall dabei.


Und wenns ganz hart kommt, der sumse auch 


Feg doch schon mal den weg, sonst will sich goonie druecken


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

Ich überlege grade ob Gooni eher Statler oder Waldorf ist...


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Beide, der multiple Heini

Staldorfer sozusagen


----------



## noeffoe (21. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Wo willst Du denn in Finnland hohe Berge her bekommen?



Hallo,
Berge gibt´s vielleicht nicht, aber fies hoch und runter kann´s schon gehen. Fahr mal in den Gemeinden Puolanka, Hyrynsalmi usw. rum, dann weisst Du, was ich meine...

Alles Gute,
Thomas


----------



## Gr_Flash (21. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi! Ich habe noch nen Anschluß von einer Luise Bremse gefunden, sollte passen. Quetschhülse muß dann aber erneuert werden!Jogi



Hi!

Danke Jogi für die Hilfsbereitschaft - ich habe mich jetzt aber dazu entschlossen die Leitung komplett neu zu kaufen samt Anschluss. Ist am einfachsten. Das mit der Quetschhülse wäre sonst auch wieder ne Aktion geworden...

BTW: War mal wieder lustig die Qualität der verschiedenen Bike-Shops hier in Bi zu vergleichen...ein Geschäft wollte gleich mein ganzes Bike in die Werkstatt "verfrachten", nachdem ich bloß nach der Leitung gefragt hatte...


----------



## MTB-Bine (21. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher nicht........




Dabei hilft denken immer sofort...............und wech!


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

noeffoe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Berge gibt´s vielleicht nicht, aber fies hoch und runter kann´s schon gehen. Fahr mal in den Gemeinden Puolanka, Hyrynsalmi usw. rum, dann weisst Du, was ich meine...
> 
> Alles Gute,
> Thomas



Daher der Smilie! Ich kenne den Norden.


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

Frisch geduscht zurück von der Tour mit Gooni, Sumsemann, Waldwichtel und Slang...
Jungs, war ne lustige Tour! Sollten wir bei Gelegenheit wiederholen...

@ Slang Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. November 2011)

Ganau Slango..... Bilder


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ganau Slango..... Bilder



DU hast es ja nicht geschafft mich zu fotografieren.
Ich war wohl einfach zu schnell..!


----------



## slang (21. November 2011)

Siehe Bilder Thread 

Ich bin nicht so schnell die hier hin zu bekommen


----------



## kris. (21. November 2011)

kein Thema, Bilderthread reicht ja...


----------



## vogel23 (22. November 2011)

wie schön, dass ihr den waldi zum Denkmal hoch geprügelt hab! ich freu mich richtig, dass der so schnell so fit geworden ist! ich glaub waldi und slang haben zur zeit den gleichen arzt, kann es sein, dass der fuentes oder so heisst?


----------



## criscross (22. November 2011)

der Herr Slangi hat ja so ganz besondere Powerriegel mit
Eigenblut oder sowas ...... auf jedenfall scheinen die zu wirken


----------



## slang (22. November 2011)

Alles schwer erarbeitet


----------



## kris. (22. November 2011)

Slang hat seine Riegel wenigstens gegessen und nicht in den Dreck geworfen...


----------



## criscross (22. November 2011)

was sollen die auch im Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. November 2011)

da musst du mal den sumse fragen, der weiss das


----------



## MTB-Bine (22. November 2011)

Jippiiiiyyyy juuuuhhiuuuuu 600er Platz in Einzelwertung.................


----------



## Sumsemann (22. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Jippiiiiyyyy juuuuhhiuuuuu 46er Platz in Einzelwertung.................



Hi,

sei mir nicht böse Jörg aber ich finde es ziemlich sch..., dass du unter drei verschiedenen Namen hier postest!

...und ich weiss, dass das einige hier so sehen.

Sei doch bitte so gut und poste nur unter deinem Account.

LG
Matthias


----------



## blautinabe1 (22. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Jippiiiiyyyy juuuuhhiuuuuu 600er Platz in Einzelwertung.................



Supi, Du alte Triathletin

Eben bin ich noch auf Platz 46 des Einzels gelistet, das muß besser werden! Top 20!!!!!!!!!!!! geht noch


----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

Öhmm er hat glaube ich nicht den 600sten !?


----------



## Sumsemann (22. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Öhmm er hat glaube ich nicht den 600sten !?



Wenn du dir das Zitat in meinem Post ansiehst dann siehst du, dass da erst 46er stand.

Das hat er erst im Nachhinein geändert und dann noch schnell nen eigenen Post hinzugefügt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

Jupp, hast man Recht! sry4that!
Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> wie schön, dass ihr den waldi zum Denkmal hoch geprügelt hab! ich freu mich richtig, dass der so schnell so fit geworden ist! ich glaub waldi und slang haben zur zeit den gleichen arzt, kann es sein, dass der fuentes oder so heisst?



Fairerweise muß ich sagen das Slang und mich da noch Weeeelten trennen!!! Während der den Berg hochgeflogen ist und noch genug Zeit hatte, die Kamera auszupacken um die anderen zu fotografieren, hab ich aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen. Davon abgesehen kam ich auch nicht ganz ums Schieben drum rum.


----------



## kris. (22. November 2011)

@pecto   Laufen ist übrigens Laufen. Nicht alternative Sportart.


----------



## the_Shot (22. November 2011)

was denn hier schon wieder los, da hat wohl einer ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit


----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

> @pecto   Laufen ist übrigens Laufen. Nicht alternative Sportart.


Uuups, sry....

....done!


----------



## slang (22. November 2011)

Wunder mich etwas, das dass hier so locker durch geht. 
3 Accounts, eine Person, die postet.... nun ja 


da fragt dann jemand, warum im Touren Thread niemand auf das Angebot zur Tour von ihr/ihm/es  eingestiegen ist. Tja kennt ja keiner. Hätten wir gewusst wer da postet, vielleicht...

So fahren wir halt unsere Runden und haben auch Spaß


----------



## vogel23 (22. November 2011)

Alle doof! 
ich bin liebes und friedensbedürftig! wäre für ne gemeinsame tour! Wo shoti (leider gottes) sich verletzt hat, waren wir doch auch gemeinsam unterwegs! 

@ shoti: hab gehört fast wieder gut!!!!!!!!!!! freu mich für dich!!!!!!!!!!!







@ all: (die mich kennen) is alles ernst gemeint!


----------



## slang (22. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Alle doof!



Ich nicht!
Und viele andere auch nicht!


----------



## kris. (22. November 2011)

Ich schon. Jetzt aus Prinzip. Weil ich nicht wie "Alle" sein will!


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sei mir nicht böse Jörg aber ich finde es ziemlich sch..., dass du unter drei verschiedenen Namen hier postest!
> 
> ...



_*So,jetzt reichts mir aber langsam hier:*_ ( aber ich Danke dem Vogel für seinen Einwand)

Wie kommst Du auf so ne absurde kranke  _*S c h e i ß e*_. Ich habe eben das schon mal dem Jens geschildert. Tatsache ist das wir mit 3 Familienmitgliedern, jeder mit nem eigenen Account im WP bisher mit viel Spass und <Enthusiasmus mitgewirkt haben. Wir haben nur1 Notbook und lediglich gelegendlich, aus Versehen, nach dem Punkte eintragen nicht drauf geachtet beim posten den Benutzernahmen zu wechseln.  Genau 2 - 3 Mal glaube ich . Sorry wenn Ihr das so krass schlimm findet. Da kannman aber auch anders nachfragen. Bevor man rumstänkert!!!!!!!

Yannik hat nur am Anfang bei seiner Anmeldung mit uns was witziges schreiben wollen. Er sitz beim schreiben auf Papas Schoß und hat viel Spaß alias Chuck- Norris ( kam von Waldwichtel der Name) zu sein! Er ist sehr stolz darauf hier der jüngste MTB Sportler zu sein. Ihr wollt ihm das jetzt versauen???? Oder was ist ads hier für ein absurdes Tribunal.


Ohne Account kann er sonst nicht teilnehmen. Fragt Ihn mal. Dann seht Ihr die Begeisterung und die Motivation sich zu bewegen. DER WP ist willkommender Anlaß etwas mehr als sonst im Winter zu machen.

Wir tragen jedenfalls nur ein, was wir tatsächlich sporteln. Individuell sind wir recht erfolgreich . Sogar im Vergleich zu manchen 5 Manschaften ( Heulenden Weibern) Ich kann nicht sagen das daß alle Anderen ganz genauso machen. 

IN unserer WP Mixed Familiernmannschaft wird weder gemogelt oder irgendwie beschissen .Gibt es da etwa elende Neidhammelei  weil wir erfolgreich sind!?

Ich werde jetz wohl zu einigen Personen auf Distanz gehen, nach so ner fiesen Behauptung. Wir brauchen und ja nicht mehr treffen...........wenn Ihr so denkt.

Wir sind Ex Triathleten und sind große Trainingsumfänge gewohnt. Selbst Yannik trainiert fast jeden Tag mit seinem Rad mit uns im Wald oder auf dem Kitaweg und/ oder der Dirtbikestrecke, beim Schwimmtraining und Turnen.

Was fällt Dir Matthias oder z. B: Slang also ein sowas zu behaupten und mich bei Jens anzuschwärzen. Wie krank ist das denn Jungs. Erst dachte ich das sind colle Jungs , jetzt aber denke ich etwas anders über Euch, schade. Ich bis leid. Ich übergeb mich gleich bei soner Einstellung eurer seits. Das sind jawohl Methoden wier bei der Stasi, zum kotzen das sagt ich Dir direkt Matthias. Vielleicht bin ich ja wegen Deiner Einstellung andern gegenüber ausgetreten

Ich und Bettina und unser Junge überlegen dennmal ob wir so nem Forum mit solchen Schreibern die Treue halten sollten. 

Servus ade Jogi aus B:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

1. sind hier keine heulenden Weiber

2. hätte eine sachliche Klarstellung auch gereicht

3. steht in Sumsemanns Post nichts vom Winterpokal

4. könnt ihr von mir aus so viel Punkte machen wie ihr schafft (neidlos)

5. ist der Stasi-Vergleich extrem unangemessen!!

6. ist schönes Wetter, also geh biken!


----------



## gooni11 (23. November 2011)

Ich wähle Punkt 6....15uhr geht es los!


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich nicht!
> Und viele andere auch nicht!



Die Nachrichten lassen manchmal anderes vermuten..............na Ja!

schreibt ganz sicher der Jörg


----------



## MTB-Bine (23. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> 1. sind hier keine heulenden Weiber
> 
> 2. hätte eine sachliche Klarstellung auch gereicht
> 
> ...



Nee, steht nicht in Sumsemanns Post, aber mein Account soll gelöscht werden und das geht ja wohl ein bisschen zu weit. Wo ich mich extra in den letzten Wochen motiviert habe Sport zu treiben nach langer Abstinenz. Ich dachte eigentlich ihr wißt wer sich hinter mtb-bine verbirgt. Naja, jetzt sollte es klar sein. Das mit dem Posten unter falschen Namen ist übrigens tatsächlich aus versehen passiert. 
Das  ihr neidlos seid, finde ich doof, wo wir uns doch den A.... abrackern um auf dem ersten Rang zu bleiben, da ist doch wohl ein bisschen Neid angebracht....
Stasi Vergleich ist angebracht, weil wir wurden unterlaufen! Irgendeiner hat uns beim Admin angeschwärzt und das sind Stasi-Methoden. Sumsemann hats wenigstens öffentlich gemacht (privates Post hätte auch gereicht). Und die Unterstellung, dass hier mit fiktiven Personen gearbeitet wird ist ja wohl echt ....... Ich dachte eigentlich, ihr wüßtet wer sich hinter den Namen verbirgt. (Die Frau mit den langen Haaren, die auch bergab fahren kann/Mutter von Yannik mit dem Trailerbike?!!!)
Schönes Wetter is, aber ich kann hier nicht raus. Deshalb muss ich wieder im Dunkeln trainieren.
Hätten uns auch Ghostrider nennen können, passt ja in jeglicher Hinsicht.
Grüße Bettina


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich wähle Punkt 6....15uhr geht es los!



Ja den nehm ich auch , dir viel Spass und fahr nicht das ganze Laub zu Staub!


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

So vielen Dank an meine Frau Bettina! Wir werden mit Yannik zusammen nochmal nen Schuß ablassen, der Kleene verbläst hier manchen Maulhelden. Und wir sind noch keine 5 sondern produktive 3 kleine  süße schüchterene Athleten......

LG JOgi


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich ihr wißt wer sich hinter mtb-bine verbirgt.



Kein Beitrag im Vorstellungs-Thread, also auch nicht als bekannt voraussetzbar.



MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Das mit dem Posten unter falschen Namen ist übrigens tatsächlich aus versehen passiert.



Das hatte ich vermutet/gehofft.



MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Das  ihr neidlos seid, finde ich doof, wo wir uns doch den A.... abrackern um auf dem ersten Rang zu bleiben, da ist doch wohl ein bisschen Neid angebracht....



Ihr wollt das wir neidisch zu euch aufblicken? Vergiss es.



MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Stasi Vergleich ist angebracht, weil wir wurden unterlaufen! Irgendeiner hat uns beim Admin angeschwärzt und das sind Stasi-Methoden.



Ist es nicht. Sind es nicht. 
Punkt.

Und der Admin (der übrigens Jens heisst und sich im passenden Thread vorgestellt hat) kann durchaus selber den Stammtisch lesen.



blautinabe1 schrieb:


> ..., der Kleene verbläst hier manchen Maulhelden.



Boah ey, toll...
Ich bin noch immer nicht neidisch.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

Lieber Jörg,

ich kann dir versichern, dass ich dich nicht bei Jens angeschwärzt habe!!! 

Das wird der Jens auch sicher bestätigen können.

So etwas würde ich auch NIE tuen!!! da ich immer den Leuten meine Meinung ins Gesicht sage. 
Das hattest du ja auch schon mal erlebt, als ich dir meine Meinung zu deinem Austritt wegen dem "Gay" Gerede unsers Teamnamens betreffend, klar gemacht habe und auf der Tour dir dann auch noch ein paar Gay Sprüche an den Kopf geworfen habe...

Dass das nur Spass war habe ich dir ja auch deutlich gemacht! So ist meine Meinung, dass wer Sprüche austeilt sie auch einstecken können muss!

Du musst aber ein Problem mit deinem Selbstwertgefühl haben, dass du so aggressiv auf Sprüche/Meinungen gegen dich reagierst.

Deine Aussage nach einem Spruch an der Lämershagener Treppe: "VORSICHT!!! ICH BIN AUCH IN KAMPFTECHNIKEN AUSGEBILDET... UND MATTHIAS, DASS MEINE ICH JETZT DEFINITIV NICHT ALS SPASS" sehe ich persönlich schon als Androhung körperlicher Gewalt.

Schon eine Krasse Reaktion auf nen lockeren Spruch!!!


Auch auf meinen Post von gestern reagierst du hier wieder total überzogen. Habe doch gar nix böses geschrieben...
Nur meine Meinung... in der Hoffnung, dass du/ihr in Zukunft etwas mehr darauf achtet wer angemeldet ist!

Fakt ist doch, dass in Bines Post erst 46.er Platz stand und dass das definitiv du bist. Zu erkennen ist das ja noch daran, dass die 46 in meinem Zitat steht. Nachdem ich meinen Post dazu geschrieben habe, hast du dann aus der 46 ne 600 gemacht und dann unter deinem Account deine Frau noch mal mit einem Post angeschrieben um den Fehler zu vertuschen...


Also noch mal:

Ich habe dich nicht bei Jens angeschwärzt!!!

Mir sind in letzter Zeit einige Posts aufgefallen die wahrscheinlich von dir waren aber unter dem Namen deiner Frau oder deines Sohnes auftauchten. Deshalb habe ich meinen Post geschrieben, weil ich das eben sch.... finde. Meine Meinung darf ich doch noch äussern???
War eigentlich auch gar nicht böse gemeint... 


Aber wenn du solche Probleme mit deinem Selbstwertgefühl hast, dass du hier gleich, nach einem normalen/ehrlichen Post, so aggressiv reagierst und mich einfach Sachen beschuldigst die ich nicht getan habe und sogar "mit körperlicher Gewalt drohst" weil du, aus gegebenen Anlass, ein paar blöde Sprüche von mir bekommen hast...

...dann solltest du dir mal professionelle psychische Hilfe suchen!!

Das meine ich jetzt übrigens nicht als blöden Spruch, ich meine das auch nicht böse sondern wirklich GANZ ERNST!!! als gut gemeinten Rat.


----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

cih habe auch niemanden angeschwaerzt, warum auch. Außer Jens lesen hier sicherlich auch mal andere Mods mit.

Stasi-Methoden.... lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

Meine Couch ist besetzt!


----------



## gooni11 (23. November 2011)

Und ich hab zwar kein Sofa..... Aber mit mir redet ja auch keiner


----------



## 230691 (23. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Und ich hab zwar kein Sofa..... Aber mit mir redet ja auch keiner



Och gooni *auf Schulter klopf*


So Nase voll^^ Ich brauche einen neuen Sattel
Mein aller wertester wird ja momentan nur noch taub... vor allem wenn ich mit einer Jeans oder so fahre... nur mit mein kurzen Bikeshorts wollte ich nicht in die Schule fahren :/
Man wird ja von allen nur blÃ¶d angeguckt und fÃ¼r bekloppt gehalten 

Habe mich gerade mal erkundigt wie teuer ne Busfahrkarte ist damit ich zur Schule komme.
18â¬ diesen und 42â¬ nÃ¤chsten Monat - nur damit ich 2mal am Tag hin und her fahren kann.
Die haben doch total ein an der klatsche -.-

ach vergessen

Kris, weiÃt du zufÃ¤llig wie teuer das bei Ego-Sport ist mit dem Arsch vermessen? 

Hab irgendwo mal was mit Sattel dein Namen und Ego-Sport gelesen^^


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lieber Jörg,
> 
> ich kann dir versichern, dass ich dich nicht bei Jens angeschwärzt habe!!!
> 
> ...





_*Hauptsächlich für @ Sumse*_
O Toll Sumse,  gelten die Wege zum Psychiater auch als Trainingswege. Dann machst Du ja vermutlich ständig Punkte damit

Übrigends gehts meinem Ego ganz vernüftig und gut, danke. Was macht denn Deine Persönlichkeitsstörung/ Nazistische Störung. Das schwingt bei Dir ständig mit . Frag mal Dein Umfeld wenn Du Dich traust Auch gut gemeint.

Ach übrigends wenn Du anders aus gegbenen Anlaß nicht in die Spur kommst dann muß man Dich eben mal bloggen Baby! War ja auch nur Spass Sumse. Ich weis jetzt das Du unsensibel bist und nehme Dich eben lachs desensibilisierend dran. Jeder wie ers braucht............

_*PS: Das muß ich Dir und auch anderen dringend mal öffendlich sagen:*_ 

Den* Bergschreck* haste ja auch sehr gerne vergrault, nur weil der mal seine Meinung , zugegeben etwas hart sagte und leider nicht persönlich! Vielleicht sollten sich einige und besonders Du mal was dafür schämen und sich beim Bergschreck fürs Mobbing / Grubbing entschuldigen!!! 

Kannst Du mit andern Meinungen überhaupt  umgehen?  Du bist ständig (vor-)und vor Allem-laut. Werd mal etwas leiser und weiser! Mein TIPP!

Trotzdem gaaanz liiieeebe Grüße Jogi


----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Kris, weißt du zufällig wie teuer das bei Ego-Sport ist mit dem Arsch vermessen?
> 
> Hab irgendwo mal was mit Sattel dein Namen und Ego-Sport gelesen^^



Es geht doch nur um den Sitzknochenabstand, kannst du mit nem Stück Wellpappe doch selbst machen.


----------



## 230691 (23. November 2011)

Mhh joa kann sein 
Das weiß ich um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht so genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

Hocker, Wellpappe drauf, Arsch da drauf, Arsch wieder hoch, Abstand der Sitzknochen-Abdrücke messen, SQ-Lab Sattel (oder ähnlich) kaufen, Fertich.


----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Mhh joa kann sein
> Das weiß ich um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht so genau.



Leg ein Stueck Wellpappe auf ne Treppenstufe oder niedrigen Kasten. In U-Hose nen Moment draufsetzten, ohne rumrutschen. Danach hast du in der Pappe mit deinen Sitzknochen zwei Abdruecke gemacht. Abstand messen (mittig) und passenden Sattel aussuchen.


----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

Ich tippe wohl zu langsam


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

Bla, [email protected]@@@@@hhhh Kris

Da unten bei Dir steht _*Paranoia*_ als Unterschrift


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> O Toll Sumse  gelten die Wege zum Psychiater auch als Trainingswege. Dann machst Du ja vermutlich ständig Punkte damit



Ne, leider nicht... fahre mit dem Auto 




blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Übrigends gehts meinem Ego ganz vernüftig und gut Was macht denn Deine Persönlichkeitsstörung/ Nazistische Störung. da schwingt bei Dir ständig mit . Frag mal Dein Umfeld wenn Du Dich traust



Hab grad mal in den Amtsärztlichen Berichten geschaut. Aufgrund meiner beruflichen Karriere muss ich da regelmäßig hin und mich u.a. auch einem psychologischen Test unterwerfen.
Bisher ohne Befund!
Ich treffe mich aber morgen Abend, mit einigen hier aus dem Forum, zum Essen und werde dann mal fragen 



blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Armleuchter!



Wenn du dich nach Beleidigungen besser fühlst, dann soll es dir gegönnt sein 



blautinabe1 schrieb:


> PSEn Bergschreck haste ja auch gerne vergrault, oder kannst Du mit andern Meinungen überhaupt nicht umgehen. Werd mal etwas leiser und weiser ! Mein TIPP!



Wer kann denn hier mit anderen Meinungen nicht umgehen??? Hä????

Bei der Sache mit Bergschreck hat mich eben angekotzt, dass er über uns (im Prinzip hinterm Rücken) in einem anderen Tread hergezogen hat.
Dieses habe ich dann aber offen und eben nicht hinterm Rücken, hier deutlich geäussert. Ich hätte ihm das auch direkt gesagt wenn ich ihn zeitnah gesehen hätte.
Im übrigen, hasst du doch auf der einen Tour selbst lautstark über ihn gelästert!!! Schon Hammer mir dass dann hier vorzuwerfen.

Bergschreck hat aber, wie mir berichtet wurde, wohl selbst eingesehen, dass seine Äusserung im anderen Tread sch... war. Damit ist das Thema für mich durch und ich würde wieder genau so  eine Runde mit ihm fahren wie mit jedem anderen auch.
Jeder macht mal Fehler und die soll man auch verzeihen können! Ich schließe mich da ja gar nicht aus...!

Ich denke, dass soll es zu dem Thema von mir auch gewesen sein. Ich denke einschätzen zu können, dass du es eh nicht einsehen wirst, egal was und wie ich hier jetzt schreibe.

Nur überlege doch bitte dennoch mal, was du hier jetzt losgetreten hast nur aufgrund eines ganz kleinen Posts von mir, in dem ich dich auf einen Fehler angesprochen habe???
Hättest doch einfach nur "Sorry, meine Frau war noch angemeldet" schreiben müssen und alles wäre ok gewesen.

War es wirklich SOOOO schlimm für dich, dass ich dich auf den Fehler hingewiesen und meine Meinung dazu geäussert habe?
Ich habe dich doch weder beleidigt, noch habe ich versucht dich "runter" zu machen...

Lieben Gruß,
Matthias

P.S. Würde mich dennoch freuen, dass wenn hier Touren organisiert werden, wir weiter normal aufeinander treffen können und hier nicht so ein Kindergarten entsteht...: Wenn der mitkommt, dann komme ich nicht mit...


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. November 2011)

Hier gehts ja ähnlich ab wie bei Vera am Mittag.... schon traurig...


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Bla, [email protected]@@@@@hhhh Kris
> 
> Da unten bei Dir steht _*Paranoia*_ als Unterschrift



und? Hast du es schon gegoogelt?

Nachtrag: Unter deinem Benutzerbild steht "Bollocks". Noch Fragen?


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2011)

popcorn !!!

und wer noch weiter schwachsinn einer person lesen möchte schaue sich auch mal seinen auftritt in den 29er bezogenen threads an.


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich tippe wohl zu langsam



Wenn´s nur das Tippen wäre!


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hier gehts ja ähnlich ab wie bei Vera am Mittag.... schon traurig...



Fehlt noch die sitzengelassene, minderjährige Schwangere. Dann sind wir komplett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

@Sumsibinchen;

Du kannst gerne bei mir ne Privataudienz bekommen und mir Deinen Kummer weiter an die starke Schulter heulen!

Jeder ist willkommen ich vergebe ab jetzt Termine auf meinem Sofa............

Bin aber mal gespannt wie du mir weiter in der Realität begegnen willst...............


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. November 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> popcorn !!!
> 
> und wer noch weiter schwachsinn einer person lesen möchte schaue sich auch mal seinen auftritt in den 29er bezogenen threads an.



 und wenn hier weiter die *<zensiert>* zuschlagen, dann wirds noch ein viel schöneres Forum! Immer schön Öl drufff jetzt aufs Flämmchen.
Bestimmt gehts gleich weiter, Gott sei dank bin schon mal raus hier................................schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> popcorn !!!
> 
> und wer noch weiter schwachsinn einer person lesen möchte schaue sich auch mal seinen auftritt in den 29er bezogenen threads an.



Zu spät...

Habe gerade ne PM bekommen, dass entsprechende Einträge vom Verfasser inzwischen dort gelöscht wurden soweit es Forumstechnisch möglich war.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445970&highlight=reifen&page=26




LG


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> und wenn hier weiter die Wichsgriffel zuschlagen, dann wirds noch ein viel schöneres Forum! Immer schön Öl drufff jetzt aufs Flämmchen.
> Bestimmt gehts gleich weiter, Gott sei dank bin schon mal raus hier................................schönen Abend noch!



LOL... das du sowas schreibst ist aber nicht sehr einfallsreich...


----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2011)

Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter ...

Sonst gibts WP-Punkt-Abzüge - sagen wir mal hmmm - für Kris. oder gooni.
So als "Unbeteiligte", nur so aus Spaß. 

Ich geh mal Jens fragen.... 

Later


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. November 2011)

_*Liebe Leute, kommt doch bitte wieder zur Ruhe! Es gab offenbar einen Bedienungsfehler, der aufgeklärt wurde - so hab ich´s verstanden. Macht doch bitte daraus kein staatstragendes Drama, es gibt nun wirklich Schlimmeres. Setzt Euch doch einfach auf Eure Bikes, auf Rollen oder Spinner, lauft oder fahrt Ski oder was auch immer und punktet für den WP. Macht doch mehr Spaß, als sich hier gegenseitig zu bashen, oder?*_


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Sonst gibts WP-Punkt-Abzüge - sagen wir mal hmmm - für Kris. oder gooni.
> So als "Unbeteiligte", nur so aus Spaß.



Du kriegst gleich was auf deinen chucky_PO, kriegst Du! 


@bergradlerin  Danke fürs zensieren, ging ja gar nicht...


----------



## chucki_bo (23. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Du kriegst gleich was auf deinen chucky_PO, kriegst Du!



*Zensur!!!!*


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

@ Bergradlerin
grundsaetzlich hast du Recht, der Bedienungsfehler ist aber einer, auf den ich vor nen paar Tagen schon mal aufmerksam gemacht habe, das wurde aber ignoriert. 
Jetzt aber der Versuch, auf den wiederholten Bedienungsfehler angesprochen, das etwas plump zu kaschieren.
Um dann mit der Keule hier rum zu schlagen, das hat die Diskussion erst ausgeloest.

Ich kann hier jedem mit reinem Gewissen entgegen treten. Sumse denk ich auch.

Ich versuch mich jetzt noch mal auf der Rolle, man ist das langweilig


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2011)

Nabend Leute, Nabend Kollegin 


Danke erstmal fürs eingreifen!

@ Jogi: Keine Sorge, dich hat hier niemand bei mir angeschwärzt!

@ andere: Der Jogi hat mir eine Erklärung und Rechtfertigung geliefert - damit gebe ich mich soweit zufrieden.


@ all:  Bitte sprecht, bevor ihr hier alles ausbreitet, ersteinmal per PN darüber. Da versteht man sich immer wesentlich besser, denn man muss nicht so "Allgemeinverträglich" schreiben. Nein das ist keine Aufforderung zum lästern!

Wir sind doch alle Mountainbiker - lieben unsern Sport und mögen es Gleichgesinnte zutreffen! Allerdings frage ich mich hier ob ihr darüber überhaupt nicht mehr nachdenkt. 
Bitte denk einmal vorm abschicken über den Post nach - nicht das man jemandem ausversehen derbe auf den Schlipps tritt! Das passiert schnell mal ...


Ich hoffe einfach das wir friedlich weiterleben können in unserem schönen OWL(-Bereich)!

LG Jens, der jetzt wieder mehr Zeit finden wird fürs Forum!


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bitte sprecht, bevor ihr hier alles ausbreitet, ersteinmal per PN darüber.



Das ist mal ne gute Idee!



JENSeits schrieb:


> LG Jens, der jetzt wieder mehr Zeit finden wird fürs Forum!



Das auch.


----------



## 230691 (23. November 2011)

Grrr wieder den halben Nachmittag verpennt -.-

Also, erst mal danke @kris und slang für die schnelle Antwort
Habe vorhin mal gemessen und kam auf 10,5cm 

Nach ein bisschen suchen im großen WWW fand ich http://www.bike-x-perts.com/bxpfaq.php?faq=134
diese Liste.
Schwanke zwischen +2 u. +3 aber wird wohl eher +3 sein - wäre also eine Breite von insgesamt 13,5cm 
Also wohl http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1166/a6232/mtb-sattel-612-nano-14cm-breit.html?mfid=474 
dieser Sattel.

Aber wie schaut das bei Sättel anderer Hersteller aus?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1166/a14104/c-2-gel-flow-schwarz.html

der z.B. hat eine Breite von 13,5cm
ist damit die effektive Sitzfläche gemeint (welche ja in meinem Fall perfekt passen würde)
oder der gesamte Sattel?


----------



## gooni11 (23. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal wieder runter ...
> 
> Sonst gibts WP-Punkt-Abzüge - sagen wir mal hmmm - für Kris. oder gooni.
> So als "Unbeteiligte", nur so aus Spaß.
> ...



Voosicht ja....... Ey...... Vooooosicht duuuuuu LUMP

und zum aktuellen Thema und aus gegebenem Anlass......

ich mag den Sumsevogel,... Auch wenn er einen an der klatsche hat oder grad deshalb. Er hat so viel Ähnlichkeit mit mir...


----------



## Huskyspeed (23. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Voosicht ja....... Ey...... Vooooosicht duuuuuu LUMP
> 
> und zum aktuellen Thema und aus gegebenem Anlass......
> 
> ich mag den Sumsevogel,... Auch wenn er einen an der klatsche hat oder grad deshalb. Er hat so viel Ähnlichkeit mit mir...


 

aber nur Psychisch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (23. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Zu spät...
> 
> Habe gerade ne PM bekommen, dass entsprechende Einträge vom Verfasser inzwischen dort gelöscht wurden soweit es Forumstechnisch möglich war.
> 
> ...




menno - das ist echt schade.

da hat mal jemand so dermaßen seinen charakter dargelegt.

einige hats geärgert, einige haben sich fremdgeschämt, ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert....

und sein verhalten hier im forum verfestigt nur meine meinung.

LG


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend Leute, Nabend Kollegin
> 
> ....
> Wir sind doch alle Mountainbiker - lieben unsern Sport und mögen es Gleichgesinnte zutreffen! Allerdings frage ich mich hier ob ihr darüber überhaupt nicht mehr nachdenkt. ...



das versuch mal dem jogi in bezug auf die biker, die auf 29ern unterwegs sind, zu erklären


----------



## vogel23 (23. November 2011)

@ gooni :wen denn jetzt? 

den sumse oder den vogel? weiß nicht wen du meinst, haben ja beide einen an der klatsche


----------



## pecto69 (23. November 2011)

In Allen Foren gibt es "Glaubens Diskussionen"
B&W gegen Nubert gegen Zoller
BMW gegen Mercedes
Opel gegen VW
Läufer gegen Walker
Wanderer gegen Mountain Biker
26er gegen 29er...

Thats Life 
Thats humanity 

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (23. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ gooni :wen denn jetzt?
> 
> den sumse oder den vogel? weiß nicht wen du meinst, haben ja beide einen an der klatsche



Angelo aber noch ein kleinen wenig mehr als ich


----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> In Allen Foren gibt es "Glaubens Diskussionen"
> B&W gegen Nubert gegen Zoller
> BMW gegen Mercedes
> Opel gegen VW
> ...



Ist richtig,
wenn ich VW fahr muss ich aber nicht zu den Oplern und denen auf beleidigende Weise versuchen zu erklaeren, was sie denn für Schrottkarren fahren, right?


----------



## pecto69 (23. November 2011)

Jepp right, aber auch right...


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1166/a14104/c-2-gel-flow-schwarz.html
> 
> der z.B. hat eine Breite von 13,5cm
> ist damit die effektive Sitzfläche gemeint (welche ja in meinem Fall perfekt passen würde) oder der gesamte Sattel?



Laut selleitalia.com () ist 135mm die Gesamtbreite.


----------



## 230691 (23. November 2011)

Achja deren Homepage... da kam mein verschlafenes Hirn wohl nicht so ganz drauf 

Werde aber erst morgen weiter schauen da mein Bett schon wieder ruft 
sonst gibt das wieder eine mittlere Katastrophe in der Schule.

GN8 @ all


----------



## vogel23 (23. November 2011)

wenn schule is schlafen? da hib ich immer richtig einen drauf gemacht!

aber auch von mir good n8 @ all! kann den gooni gut verstehen wenn er schichtdienst hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (23. November 2011)

gute Nacht Dennis


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> es gibt halt welche die wollen einfach nur fahren. Und welche, denen ist es wichtig hier aufzutretten...  es gibt "biker" und bike-sportler.





slang schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier einfach nur mit Leuten kommunizieren, die auch mit nem MTB durch den Wald fahren. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> Was jetzt der Unterschied zwischen biker und bike-sportler ist, ich weiß es nicht.



Also mir als Biker ist es wichtig auf Bike-Sportler Art durch den Wald zu fahren...


----------



## Chuck-Norris (24. November 2011)

[Huch schon wieder sch......


----------



## blautinabe1 (24. November 2011)

quote=slang;8956951]@ Bergradlerin
grundsaetzlich hast du Recht, der Bedienungsfehler ist aber einer, auf  den ich vor nen paar Tagen schon mal aufmerksam gemacht habe, das wurde  aber ignoriert. 
Jetzt aber der Versuch, auf den wiederholten Bedienungsfehler angesprochen, das etwas plump zu kaschieren.
Um dann mit der Keule hier rum zu schlagen, das hat die Diskussion erst ausgeloest.

Ich kann hier jedem mit reinem Gewissen entgegen treten. Sumse denk ich auch.

Ich versuch mich jetzt noch mal auf der Rolle, man ist das langweilig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/quote]



Hatte ja auch keiner Zeit den ganzen Spam  hier zu erfassen ausser Du  vielleicht Slang und der  Sumsi!  Und trotzdem lagt  Ihr total daneben:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fast wäre gestern kurz vor Mittag Bettinas und Yanniks Account gelöscht  worden. Einfach mal so vermutlich durch Euern sinnfreien Spam.   Bettinas Account ist _*9 Jahre alt in MTB-News!!!!!!!*_!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer hat also das Recht Ihren Account und Yanniks zu löschen, wegen meinem Einloggfehler????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hätte ich nicht mal zufällig Jenseits PM gelesen! Und das unproblematisch mit dem vernünftigen Jong geklärt.
_*
Aber @Slang ist ja Dein Forum*_, bei 50 % Beiträgen oder.Hatte ich  vergessen, sorry. Ihr hättet geduldig per PM fragen können ob ich mich  vielleicht falsch eingeloggt habe , oder!?  Statt gleich entrüstet los  zu hüsteln und zu poltern. Aber Klappern gehört hier wohl zum  Handwerk................

Ich bin_* Eurer nicht würdig*_ und dreh halt weiter mit _*echten Freunden *_meine Runden im Forst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jörg Streibel


----------



## chucki_bo (24. November 2011)

Du hast Recht und der Rest dann hoffentlich endlich
seine Ruhe. 

Und jetzt laß bitte das Rumstänkern. Danke. 

Spädder
chucki_bo


----------



## tangoba62 (24. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

hab da mal eine Frage an euch / die Winterpokal-Teilnehmer aus OWL.
Der Andre hat sich letzte Woche abgelegt und sich das Knie dabei  ruiniert.Kann somit i.M. auch nicht kurbeln und fällt wohl ne Zeit aus.  Nun meine Frage: Wäre es für euch i.O. wenn der Lars  seine Einheiten  quasi für den Andre einträgt, bis er wieder fit ist?

Oder ist das von den Regeln komplett verboten, unfair, unsportlich oder was auch immer ??

Gebt doch bitte eure Meinung dazu ab!

Nachtrag: wir sind im übrigen "Bike-Sport-Lippe" Team ;-)

Gruß Udo         
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Fast wäre gestern kurz vor Mittag Bettinas und Yanniks Account gelöscht  worden. Einfach mal so vermutlich durch Euern sinnfreien Spam.



Ich glaube nicht das hier irgendein Account gelöscht wird, ohne das der Betreffende sich vorher zu den Vorwürfen geäussert hat.
Im übrigen hat niemand (ich wiederhole: NIEMAND) eine mail an Jens geschickt mit der Aufforderung Accounts zu löschen.
Du bist von Slang und (vielleicht etwas grob, aber immer noch entschärft mit: "sch...") darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden das es extrem verwirrend ist, wenn dein Name unter verschiedenen Accounts auftaucht. Ist mir auch schon vor einigen Tagen aufgefallen, hatte nur noch keine Zeit darauf zu reagieren.
Daraufhin hat sich vermutlich Jens bei Dir gemeldet um den Vorfall zu klären. Ich nehme an, mit dem Hinweis auf die Forums-Regeln, das Mehrfach-Accounts verboten sind und gelöscht werden. Da ihr das klären konntet, ist die "Gefahr" abgewendet worden.



blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Statt gleich entrüstet los zu hüsteln und zu poltern.



Das richtige "poltern" ging doch erst mit deinem Post los. Ich zitiere:


blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf so ne absurde kranke  _*S c h e i ß e*_.





blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wie krank ist das denn Jungs.





blautinabe1 schrieb:


> zum kotzen





blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Was macht denn Deine Persönlichkeitsstörung/ Nazistische Störung.






blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist das wir mit 3 Familienmitgliedern, jeder mit nem eigenen Account im WP bisher mit viel Spass und <Enthusiasmus mitgewirkt haben.



Um den Winterpokal ging es überhaupt nicht, den hast erst Du ins Spiel gebracht.



blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Sogar im Vergleich zu manchen 5 Manschaften ( Heulenden Weibern) Ich kann nicht sagen das daß alle Anderen ganz genauso machen.


Bezichtigst Du die anderen OWL-Teams der Schummelei?



blautinabe1 schrieb:


> elende Neidhammelei



Sorry, ich bin noch immer nicht neidisch.

Aber ihr scheint das echt zu brauchen, oder warum kommt ihr uns immer wieder mit sowas:


blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Individuell sind wir recht erfolgreich.





MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Das ihr neidlos seid, finde ich doof, wo wir uns doch den A.... abrackern um auf dem ersten Rang zu bleiben, da ist doch wohl ein bisschen Neid angebracht....





blautinabe1 schrieb:


> der Kleene verbläst hier manchen Maulhelden. Und wir sind noch keine 5 sondern produktive 3 kleine  süße schüchterene Athleten..


----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Oder ist das von den Regeln komplett verboten, unfair, unsportlich oder was auch immer ??



Keine Ahnung ob das gegen die Regen ist, ich käme damit klar.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. November 2011)

extrem amüsant hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

Jepp


----------



## Sgt.Green (24. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> extrem amüsant hier!


Das find ich auch


----------



## MTB-Bine (24. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das hier irgendein Account gelöscht wird, ohne das der Betreffende sich vorher zu den Vorwürfen geäussert hat.
> 
> Die Ansage war, dass er bis 12:00 Uhr gelöscht wird und ich bin bis jetzt noch verwundert, warum ich nicht darüber informiert wurde, schließlich ist das mein Account.
> 
> ...


----------



## 230691 (24. November 2011)

Kriiis ich glaube nicht dass das reichen wird 






SOO muss das ausschauen


----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Aber das ist eben genau das Problem an dieser Schreiberei! Die meisten Sachen sind witzig gemeint, nur versteht das Keiner!



Dafür haben die lieben Forums-Götter ja die Smilies erfunden.
Die zu benutzen ist wie anständig zu zitieren: Das Mindeste was man von einem Forums-Benutzer erwarten kann. 

Das man ohne Account nicht am Winterpokal teilnehmen kann ist mir natürlich klar. Ich wolle auch eher zum Ausdruck bringen das Jörgs (?) Post den Eindruck erweckt hat, als sei er der Meinung das er des Mehrfach-Accounts zum Schummeln im Winterpokal bezichtigt worden.
Und bevor er damit kam war in den Posts von Slang, Sumse oder sonstwem nicht vom Winterpokal die Rede.



@ Dennis   Geiles Bild! 
Damit sollten wir über den Abend kommen!


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. November 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab da mal eine Frage an euch / die Winterpokal-Teilnehmer aus OWL.
> Der Andre hat sich letzte Woche abgelegt und sich das Knie dabei ruiniert.Kann somit i.M. auch nicht kurbeln und fällt wohl ne Zeit aus. Nun meine Frage: Wäre es für euch i.O. wenn der Lars seine Einheiten quasi für den Andre einträgt, bis er wieder fit ist?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (24. November 2011)

@ Kris liegst falsch!

Ich sag nur Bettina, gib den Orcs kein Futter mehr .............wer nicht verstehen will oder intellektuell nicht befähigt ist , sorry mein  Mitleid


----------



## gooni11 (24. November 2011)

Von mir kein Mitleid .....und jetzt.... Tschüss


----------



## Larsarne (24. November 2011)

-flowjunkie- schrieb:


> tangoba62 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Leute,
> ...


----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> .............wer nicht verstehen will oder intellektuell nicht befähigt ist , sorry mein  Mitleid



Wenigstens bleibt ihr eurem niedrigen Niveau treu.
Ist mir aber auch egal inzwischen.

*plonk*


----------



## stoppelhopper (24. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> SOO muss das ausschauen



Mmh, Boston Celtics VS Dallas Mavericks, da war doch was... ob da wohl der Nowitzki den Sack gesponsert hat? Anscheinend hats geholfen


----------



## slang (24. November 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Wäre es für euch i.O. wenn der Lars  seine Einheiten  quasi für den Andre einträgt, bis er wieder fit ist?



Mir wärs auch egal, sehe den WP sowieso mehr als Spaß an, Verbissenheit und Neid ist da für mich eh kein Thema.


----------



## the_Shot (24. November 2011)

230691 schrieb:


> Kriiis ich glaube nicht dass das reichen wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...




darf ich da auch mal ran?


----------



## Sumsemann (24. November 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> darf ich da auch mal ran?



Nur wenn du den "Schwarzen" auch mal ran lässt


----------



## slang (24. November 2011)

Nix da, deine Trainingsform ist doch eh im Keller  Wieviel Kilo warens noch mal?


----------



## the_Shot (24. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Mir wärs auch egal, sehe den WP sowieso mehr als Spaß an, Verbissenheit und Neid ist da für mich eh kein Thema.




Ich sehe das genauso wie Stefan, der WP dient mir nur als Trainigstagebuch, damit ich sehen kann wo die Kilos am Jahresanfang herkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (24. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nur wenn du den "Schwarzen" auch mal ran lässt



ne ne ich steh nicht so auf "Fleischwurst"


----------



## slang (24. November 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso wie Stefan, der WP dient mir nur als Trainigstagebuch, damit ich sehen kann wo die Kilos am Jahresanfang herkommen



Oh! Wieviele Punkte gibts denn Pro Einheit Weinachtsschlemmerei


----------



## the_Shot (24. November 2011)

pro Gänsekeule 10P?


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. November 2011)

Na, wer hatte heut morgen wieder Hunger? Bei mir ging nix rein


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Na, wer hatte heut morgen wieder Hunger? Bei mir ging nix rein



Dito!!! Hab mit Mühe und Not nen Eiweissdrink mir reingeschraubt...


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Habt ihr denn soviel gefressen? 

btw:  Univega SL-9 30-G X.0 carbon matt/white glossy fÃ¼r 1700â¬ ...


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. November 2011)

Betrifft Unstimmigkeiten: gibt es immer Mal aber die gehören privat zum Beispiel im PM geklärt, besser under 4 eyes. Nicht im öffendlichen Forum ! Ich packe mich auch an die eigene Nase. Zum letzten hier mal Fakten für die Orcs...........................

UNd @Jenseits, ich zeige den anderen ein letztes Mal mal meinen Grund für unnötigen Stress im Forum, damit mußt du leben. Es war nicht notwendig so einen Druck auf uns auszuüben:

_*Zitat Jenseits;*_  			23.11.2011, 09:30 			 			

Hallo Jogi,

*ZENSIERT -

     Die Veröffentlichung von privaten Nachrichten (PN) ist untersagt - und verstößt nicht nur gegen Forenregeln (bitte nachlesen!) und gegen Anstand und Respekt, sondern auch gegen geltendes Recht. Sorry, hierfür gibt es von Moderatoren-/Admin-Seite ebenso wenig Nachsicht wie für Beleidigungen!*


Bei Fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung!

Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## wolfi (25. November 2011)

moin,
so als unbeteiligter...
mir ist ja egal was ihr hier macht...
aber das veröffentlichen von pm´s ist unterste schublade!
da geht mir echt einer ab!
just my 5 cent...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. November 2011)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> so als unbeteiligter...
> mir ist ja egal was ihr hier macht...
> aber das veröffentlichen von pm´s ist unterste schublade!
> ...



Ja Wolfi schön und gut aber wenns Not tut tuts eben Not!
Normalerweise hast Du recht
Share the power.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (25. November 2011)

Und hier ein _*Zitat*_ eines _*echten Freundes*_ aus unserer Samstag 11.00UHR Gruppe das ich bringen darf: Mehr muß man nicht hinzufügen . Punkt!

Hallo Jörg,

habe gerade nochmal im Forum die Beiträge bzgl. der  drei Accounts gelesen. Ich denke, dass es absolut nichts bringt, mit den  Leuten dort zu diskutieren. Wenn ich mal über die Suchfunktion mir die  Liste der Einzelbeiträge mit Datums- und Zeitangaben z.B. von Sumsemann,  Slang und einigen anderen ansehe, müssen die entweder alle arbeitslos  sein oder exzessiv während der Arbeitszeit surfen - will heissen, diese  Leute sind extrem auf ihre Aussendarstellung fixiert und sabbern gerade  danach, von der Welt beachtet zu werden.

Ich selbst bin zu dem  Schluss gekommen, mich in diesem Bereich des Forums überhaupt nicht mehr  zu beteiligen. Einerseits weil es, wie du selbst gesehen hast, absolut  nichts bringt, andererseits weil es das Schlimmste für solche Leute ist,  ignoriert zu werden.

Wenn in Zukunft die Samstagstouren wieder  ohne diese Forumssüchtigen stattfinden, würde das zumindest für mich sie  Einstiegsschwelle enorm senken ;-)


_*Und so wird es dann auch sein..................basch!*_


----------



## wolfi (25. November 2011)

hallo jogi,
also wenn es soweit geht hier pm´s zu veröffentlichen,
so not kann garnix tuen!
das ist übelstes nachtreten, nix anderes.
ich habe da meine meinung zu.
dann must *du* die konsequenzen tragen.

gruß
wolfi


----------



## gooni11 (25. November 2011)

@blautinabe
Merkst du eigentlich gar nicht wie lächerlich du dich grad machst mit deinem Theater? 
Halt doch einfach mal den Rand jetzt ....... Oder gibt es in deiner Welt nix wichtigeres?

Mfg

Ps . Ich weis du bist jetzt wieder angefressen .... Aber ich versuch grad noh etwas zu retten was eigentlich schon verloren ist. 
Also ...... Ruhe jetzt verdammt noch mal

Ach und.... Ja... Hartz 4 is geil... Da hat man Zeit ohne Ende zum Surfen wie du siehst


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich gar nicht wie lächerlich du dich grad machst mit deinem Theater?
> Halt doch einfach mal den Rand jetzt ....... Oder gibt es in deiner Welt nix wichtigeres?
> 
> Mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. November 2011)

Tja, was soll ich sagen!?

Leider ist das hier in den vergangenen Tagen sehr eskaliert. 

Fazit: Es gibt nun anscheinend 2 unterschiedliche Lager unter den OWLern _(... und diesmal beziehe ich mich nicht auf das kleine Völkchen der Lipper )_, massig Vorurteile und viele Unbeteiligte, die sich entweder ganz heraus halten oder mit den einen oder anderen sympathisieren.

Alles in allem ist es sehr schade wie sich alles entwickelt hat, nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich, das wir das Thema hier nun endlich ad acta legen können und uns wieder dem Mountainbiking widmen.

... in diesem Sinne!

Lars

PS: Ich habe gerade Mittagspause und meine Stulle schon verspeist. Daher kann ich es mir auch leisten, mal eben von meinem Büro aus online zu gehen!


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> ...müssen die entweder alle arbeitslos sein oder exzessiv während der Arbeitszeit surfen - will heissen, diese Leute sind extrem auf ihre Aussendarstellung fixiert und sabbern gerade danach, von der Welt beachtet zu werden.


 
Wassn Schwachsinn. Wenn nicht so traurig wäre, müsste man drüber lachen. Lächerlich genug wäre es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (25. November 2011)

quote=kris.;8962349]Wassn Schwachsinn. Wenn nicht so traurig wäre, müsste man drüber lachen. Lächerlich genug wäre es.[/quote]

Tolles verdrehen der Tatsachen hier:Hab das nur mal an die Stänkerer so weiter gegeben als Spiegel  den Streit haben Sumse und Slang mit Ihren Posts begonnen, Jenseits hatte am nächsten Tag mit Löschung ein drau setzen wollen, zu Unrecht wie er dann merkte und der aufmerksames Leser beobachtet  haben müsste. Jens hats gerade noch gemerkt. Sonst wäre der Ärger noch größer!Einige nicht! Sonst wär da Thema schon unter der Grasnarbe. 
 Laut ein paar Orcs also bin ich jetzt der  Kerl ,der hier an Allem Schuld ist, danke. Ich weis ja wers sagt! Mit *inverser Logik* gesehen oder wie sollten das einige so falsch verstehen? Ihr solltet das den *Sums und Slang *sagen ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[...........mein Post von Jens sollte euch nur die *Chronologie des Streits* klarmachen. ER ist erst nach den 2en drauf eingegangen. Beweise gab es eh keine für die absurden Behauptungen. 

_*Ich wollte Jens auf keinen Fall bloßstellen. Nur aufklären was passiert ist. Und das man sich bei soviel Geistreichtum agressiver äußert, als normal bitte ich die unbeteiligten zu entschuldigen.
*_
Und die Daumernhochdrücker sind eh arme Gesellen......................._*



*_

..............*und* ich erkläre für meinen Teil  das Thema jetzt für *beendet* und ziehe meine Konsequenzen. _*Mit Jens hatte ichs sowieso längst beendet. Punkt!


Neue Themen bitte, ich bin davon echt gelangweilt! 

Gehe erst mal massig Punkte erstrampeln  see u Jogi





*_


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. November 2011)

*Jetzt mal was ernsthaftes .*

was meint Ihr eigendlich so zu der bald durchgewunkenen _*Helmpflicht für alle Radfahre*_r. Ähnlich wie beim Motorrad, wo da sicher Sinn machte denke ich ist das nicht so sinnvoll als Zwang. Wer würde sich dran halten wollen?

Grüße Jörg


----------



## chucki_bo (25. November 2011)

Jenseits:

Sperr den blautinabe-Spinner endlich.

Wie oft sollen die Forumsmitglieder sich hier noch beleidigen lassen müssen? 
Zusätzlich noch offene Provokationen wie solche Posts:



Chuck-Norris schrieb:


> [Huch schon wieder sch......



von gestern.

Wie dämlich muss man eigentlich sein...:kotz:

Jede Diskussion in diesem Thread wird von diesen sinnleeren Ergüssen unterbrochen.

Vollgasidiot.

Also Jens, Rücken gerade und raus mit dem Pack!


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Also MEIN Forum ist seit eben komplett frei von solchen Beiträgen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. November 2011)

*Liebe Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung,

ich weiß nicht, ob Einzelne von Euch die Forenregeln oder auch nur die Grundregeln menschlichen Anstandes kennen, es ist mir letztlich auch egal. Nicht egal aber sind mir Verstöße dagegen. Auffällig ist, dass die meisten hier seriös unterwegs sind, was ich angesichts der Eskalation einfach mal loben muss!  

Von daher bitte ich Euch ALLE, zur Vernunft zu kommen, damit nicht nur Sperren, sondern auch Dauerzoff vermieden werden. Einer hier steht ganz knapp vor einem längeren Urlaub... (Und ich will hierzu jetzt keine Häme lesen, das wäre nämlich stillos!  )

Und jetzt vertragt Euch wieder und gut!  

Grüße in die Runde,

Gina
*


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Kris... geh lieber dein Dämpfer reparieren


 
Ich fürchte da ist nix mehr zu reparieren...


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

So liebe Leute!

Was hier im Moment los ist geht auf keine Kuhhaut!
Ich möchte fast sagen das es einem Kindergarten gleicht.

Klärt eure Differenzen per PN oder Privat oder auf anderen Plattformen - aber in dieser Weise nicht hier!
Wer da jetzt angefangen hat und wer Schuld ist sollte jedem bewusst sein - denkt nur mal drüber nach und gesteht euch eventuelle Fehler ein! Ihr seid doch alle erwachsen?!


So und nun ein kleines Wort an dich Jogi - wie die Kollegin schon sagte, veröffentlichen von PN's geht nunmal rein gar nicht! Wenn du mich fragst ob ich es dir erlaube - nun gut - *aber nicht so!*


LG Jens

PS: Falls es wieder ausarten sollte zöger ich nicht Punkte / Strafen zu verteilen und hier fleißig zu editieren!


----------



## MTB-Bine (25. November 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Liebe Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung,
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob Einzelne von Euch die Forenregeln oder auch nur die Grundregeln menschlichen Anstandes kennen, es ist mir letztlich auch egal. Nicht egal aber sind mir Verstöße dagegen. Auffällig ist, dass die meisten hier seriös unterwegs sind, was ich angesichts der Eskalation einfach mal loben muss!
> 
> ...




Ist doch egal, er hatte doch sowieso schon selbst den Accout gelöscht ohne Häme. Macht keinen Spaß hier Mobbingspam zu lesen. Ich melde mich auch ab! Auch Moderatoren machen Fehler Forenregeln hin oder her!
Bettina


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. November 2011)

*
ES REICHT!!!

Hört endlich auf, Eure Dissonanzen öffentlich auszutragen! Kapiert Ihr´s denn nicht? Es geht nicht um Fehler (die natürlich jeder machen kann, keine Frage), es geht um das regelinadäquates Verhalten, PN´s öffentlich zu machen! Wer das nicht begreift, darf sich gern abmelden, um einer Sperre zuvorzukommen. Im Übrigen: Tragt Ihr Eure Streitigkeiten immer öffentlich aus? Wen, glaubt Ihr, interessiert das hier?*


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Braucht man nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (25. November 2011)

Nabendz Jungs...

Neeeeiiin ich habe noch kein "Wassn los" 

Aaaaber Hunger und den schon heute Morgen!
War aber echt lecker in dem Laden! Kann man wiederholen!

Dirk


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

Das ist auch geplant. Jetzt ist erstmal Weihnachtsfuttern. Da kommt ja meist auch einiges zusammen. 
Aber im Januar gehts dann weiter


----------



## the_Shot (25. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Aaaaber Hunger und den schon heute Morgen!
> War aber echt lecker in dem Laden! Kann man wiederholen!



hatte auch heut Morgen schon wieder Hungerdarf nicht Wahr sein, diese Fresserei 

next time again


----------



## Surfjunk (25. November 2011)

Wow, hier war ja richtig was los.
Musste doch 4 Seiten nachlesen. 

Können wir jetzt wieder übers Biken reden!


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wow, hier war ja richtig was los.
> Musste doch 4 Seiten nachlesen.
> 
> Können wir jetzt wieder übers Biken reden!



Biken??
was ist das denn?
wir hatten hier viel wichtigeres

Radfahren ist doch oede


----------



## freetourer (26. November 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *
> ES REICHT!!!
> 
> *



Großschrift plus 3 Ausrufezeichen gilt im www als Anschreien - ich denke, dessen bist Du Dir bewusst ? 

Ich persönlich sehe darin kein Problem, wenn hier eine Meinungsverschiedenheit  ausgetragen wird. Schließlich ist sie ja auch hier entstanden. Sowas sollte ein Forum aushalten können, auch wenn wir uns alle hier wohl fühlen, weil uns eine gemeinsame Leidenschaft verbindet.

Wenn bei jemandem die elterliche/schulische Erziehung nicht gereicht hat, sich ein vernünftiges sozieles Benehmen anzueignen, dann muss das eben die Gemeinschaft übernehmen. Im wahren Leben wie eben auch in einem Forum - wie sonst (ohne die negative oder auch positive Reaktion auf ein Verhalten) kann man dieser Person eine Chance auf einen Lerneffekt ermöglichen.

Für alles, was ich an Gutem oder auch an Mist verzapfe, muss ich nun mal die Konsequenzen tragen, im real Life als auch im www.

Vielleicht kriegt man so einen Zwist hier wieder in den Griff - das aber wohl eher nicht durch Löschung und Oberlehrerhaftes Ermahnen von Mods - oder aber halt eben nicht. Was solls - im wahren Leben sucht sich jeder von uns ja auch seine Freunde aus.


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

so Leute ... Ich hab da mal ne Frage! Hat jemand von euch ausgediente Seile oder ähnliches? 

Sollte stramm spannbar sein und möglichst glatt sein .. Mindestlänge 10Meter


----------



## chucki_bo (26. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> so Leute ... Ich hab da mal ne Frage! Hat jemand von euch ausgediente Seile oder ähnliches?
> 
> Sollte stramm spannbar sein und möglichst glatt sein .. Mindestlänge 10Meter



Das Bondage-Forum is nebenan. 

Was hasse vor???

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

Wird noch nicht verraten .. erst testen! 

Stahlseil wäre auch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (26. November 2011)

Wäscheleine


----------



## the_Shot (26. November 2011)

Will er wohl wie die Thommys aufm Truppenübungsplatz  Seile innen Wald spannen? So als Abwehr Maßnahme gegen Förster:-D:-D:-D


----------



## kris. (26. November 2011)

freetourer schrieb:


> Großschrift plus 3 Ausrufezeichen gilt im www als Anschreien - ich denke, dessen bist Du Dir bewusst ?


 
Das war aber auch ein kleines bisschen nötig. Und ich denke das es auch nicht auf die Allgemeinheit gerichtet war...

Jetzt sollten wir das Thema aaber auch langssam beenden.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2011)

ich tippe auf ne fly-cam.


----------



## the_Shot (26. November 2011)

oder n Nebenjob im Zirkus, als Hochseilartist;-)


----------



## kris. (26. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> so Leute ... Ich hab da mal ne Frage! Hat jemand von euch ausgediente Seile oder ähnliches?
> 
> Sollte stramm spannbar sein und möglichst glatt sein .. Mindestlänge 10Meter


 
Habt Ihr ne Kletterhalle, ein DAV-Büro oder sowas in der Nähe? Die sortieren öfter mal die Seile aus, die sie nicht mehr zum Sichern nehmen dürfen wegen zu oft reingestürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

DAV-Büro? 

Nein sowas scheinen wir hier nicht zuhaben


----------



## slang (26. November 2011)

wieviel brauchste denn? Weil so teuer ist das im Baumarkt auch nicht


----------



## kris. (26. November 2011)

http://www.dav-hameln.de/

Und in Rödinghausen gibt es 
eine Familienbildungsstätte namens "Alte Flachsfabrik" die auch Kletterkurse anbietet.
Vielleiccht haben die was...


----------



## kris. (26. November 2011)

für ne Fly-Cam reichen eigentlich auch die 4mm Reepschnüre...

http://biwakscharte.de/Klettersport...Sonst-Seile/Edelrid-Reepschnur-6mm::2409.html

http://www.sport-praxenthaler.de/product_info.php/products_id/2752?source=googlemc

http://www.bergzeit.de/schlinge-ree...ng&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleshopping

http://www.dein-klettershop.de/klet...eter-ware-von-tendon-durchmesser-3-mm/a-6315/


----------



## poekelz (26. November 2011)

Seilerei Nowotny in Bünde, da gibt's alles was das Herz begehrt zum schmalen Kurs von der Rolle.


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

Danke - da werde ich es nächste Woche mal versuchen!

Ich konnte Heute nach einer Woche krankheits bedingtem aussetzen endlich wieder aufs Radel und habs mal so richtig krachen lassen!


----------



## freetourer (26. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke - da werde ich es nächste Woche mal versuchen!
> 
> Ich konnte Heute nach einer Woche krankheits bedingtem aussetzen endlich wieder aufs Radel und habs mal so richtig krachen lassen!





mit der Rolle aufgesetzt ?


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

Nope - reingetreten wie ein Tier 







Ne im Ernst - da ist wohl etwas ins Schaltwerk gekommen - beim anhalten saß das Schaltwerl halb in Laufrad und Kassette drin ..


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

So ich nochmal!


*Ihr müsst auf einen Geburtstag?
Ihr habt noch kein Geschenk?
Das Geburtstagskind ist weiblich, mag Finnland und ist zukünftige MTB-lerin?*


Ich habe die Lösung!


----------



## pecto69 (26. November 2011)

Voll fett, passt aber auch zu männlich! 
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2011)

such dir mal ne freundin!

was du den ganzen tag bastelst ...


ich habe heute auch gebastelt:


----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2011)

Das verspricht gut zuwerden!

Was fehlt dir noch?



PS: ob wenn ich das nicht schon versuchen würde ..


----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2011)

fehlen tut mir eigentlich nichts mehr.
nur beim umwerfer bin ich noch am überlegen ob es der xt bleibt, oder ob zur vereinheitlichung ein x.0 montiert wird.

eigentlich wollte ich einen vorhandenen xtr verbauen, aber das sind die leitbleche überall zu lang.

die bremse muss ich noch säubern, und dann war es das.


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. November 2011)

Fahren tut sich dein Niner sicher klasse, aber optisch ist es überhaupt nicht mein Fall -> Rahmen im Verhältnis zum LRS zu klein, negativer Vorbau und dann noch die Sattelstütze mit dem vergleichsweise unästhetischen Knick.

Aber am wichtigsten ist ja, dass es dir gefällt.

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## Surfjunk (27. November 2011)

Ich mag's. 
Zum heizen werde ich mir son Ding auch noch basteln.


----------



## chucki_bo (27. November 2011)

Das Rad ist schön, bis auf die Räder


----------



## kris. (27. November 2011)

So Leute, ich melde mich dann erstmal ab. Bin ein paar Tage unterwegs, aber evtl. sporadisch im Netz.
Lasst den Stammtisch heile und zickt nicht so rum!


----------



## gooni11 (27. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das Rad ist schön, bis auf die Räder


----------



## gooni11 (27. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> So Leute, ich melde mich dann erstmal ab. Bin ein paar Tage unterwegs, aber evtl. sporadisch im Netz.
> Lasst den Stammtisch heile und zickt nicht so rum!



Heul hier nich rum und hau ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (27. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Heul hier nich rum und hau ab!



Du mich ooch!


----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Der Angelo iss nüchternnnn  Ach neee nur wach


----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2011)

@ Kris: Ich wünsch dir eine gute Reise und grüß mir das Ländel! 
Meld dich für die Aktion


----------



## Luftikus5 (27. November 2011)

Moin, Moin , 
wenn man als Neuer die älteren Forumsseiten sieht hat man fast schon kein Bock mehr auf OWL.
Ist das hier fies, diese Mobbing und Stresspost gelesen zu haben zu müssen. Ist das so normal? Scheint ja der latente Frieden wieder hergestellt zu sein. Gut so, solls denn sein!
By the way

 Daniels


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2011)

und dafür hast du dich extra angemeldet ... ?!


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. November 2011)

Haha, heute frisch angemeldet. Wer das wohl sein mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2011)

@ Luftikus5:  Nette IP-Adresse hast du da - kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor!


----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Oh man, so etwas habe ich vllt mit 16 gemacht 
Nee doch nicht 
Mann Mann....

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2011)

Ignorieren.


----------



## Luftikus5 (27. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ignorieren.



<was n hier los


----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Jens, habe ich noch in keinem Forum genutzt, zeige mir den Button....


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2011)

kontrollzentrum -> Ignorier-Liste bearbeiten


----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2011)

Luftikus5 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin ,
> wenn man als Neuer die älteren Forumsseiten sieht hat man fast schon kein Bock mehr auf OWL.
> Ist das hier fies, diese Mobbing und Stresspost gelesen zu haben zu müssen. Ist das so normal? Scheint ja der latente Frieden wieder hergestellt zu sein. Gut so, solls denn sein!
> By the way
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

willkommen zurück


----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> kontrollzentrum -> Ignorier-Liste bearbeiten



Danke...

Gleich mal anwenden. 

...damit es ruhig bleibt. Denn was ich nicht weiss, dass macht mich nicht heiss


----------



## pecto69 (27. November 2011)

Dich macht doch Alles heiss  sogar was du nicht weisst  oder erst recht ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Niemals auf die Ignorliste.

Den Lesespaß gönne ich mir.

Zu Sicherheit schließt meine Freundin solange die Tastatur weg.


----------



## Huskyspeed (27. November 2011)

Moin Leute !

So heute noch mal 2 Stunden Rad gefahren, ein paar Punkte fürs Team gesammelt 

Die anderen liegen ja wohl noch im Koma  

@ Sumse tolle Feier vor allem die rote Grütze


----------



## Sumsemann (27. November 2011)

Ja Danke!!!

Fand es auch sehr gut und spassig gestern 

Für die den Wodka-Wackelpudding musst du dich aber bei meiner Kollegin bedanken. Die geht auf ihr Konto 

Wenn der scheiss Kater nur nicht wäre


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> @ Sumse tolle Feier vor allem die rote Grütze



Das war dann heut morgen rote :kotz:   

Ne, war echt lustig.


----------



## Luftikus5 (27. November 2011)

Was auch immer_* Advocard ist Anwalts Liebling*_


----------



## Huskyspeed (27. November 2011)

Der Hammer den:kotz: hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## slang (27. November 2011)

Luftikus5 schrieb:


> Was auch immer_* Advocard ist Anwalts Liebling*_


Damit ist die Sachlage wohl klar


----------



## poekelz (27. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Das Rad ist schön, bis auf die Räder


Wenn ich 1,90 oder größer wäre und hauptsächlich Forstautobahn fahren würde, fände ich das Rad auch gut, aber bei meiner Größe (1,76) sieht so ein Neunundzwanziger immer aus wie "Affe auf Schleifstein" und außerdem mag ich Tails lieber...



Den Lüfter ignorieren?  ich bin für RAUSMOBBEN, das können wir hier ja so gut ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (27. November 2011)

ich bin auch nur 1,73 m.

wie ich auf dem dingen aussehe ist mir eigentlich egal.
hauptsache das dingen geht nach vorne und ich habe spaß.

und trails fahren geht selbst mit dem starren 26er noch gut. es macht mir einfach spaß mit dem ganzen körper zu arbeiten und nicht alles vom fahrwerk wegbügeln zu lassen.

sicher ist auf den richtigen downhills ein fully angebrachter, aber das lohnt sich für mich bei den hier vorhandenen strecken einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (27. November 2011)

Ihr seit aber auch fies ey....


----------



## Sonne310 (28. November 2011)

Was muss ich da lesen ?? Da hat einer meinen Wodka-Wackelpudding nicht vertragen ???  Das war doch kein Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Na wieder alle nüchtern? 


Ich wollte mal rumfragen ob jmd von euch ein Grafiktablet hat? Waldi vielleicht?



LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (28. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> sicher ist auf den richtigen downhills ein fully angebrachter, aber das lohnt sich für mich bei den hier vorhandenen strecken einfach nicht.



Ich find hier auch alles total langweilig. Ich fahre hier im OWL - Revier alle Trails mit einer Hand. Meist zieh ich mich 
gar nicht erst um für diese eierlosen Forstwege. Hier gibts leider weder Trails, noch sonst welche Herausforderungen.
Eigentlich kann man hier nix fahren - außer natürlich 29er....

.....


----------



## wolfi (28. November 2011)

@ chucki bo:

gruß
wolfi


----------



## Gr_Flash (28. November 2011)

PS: ich werd mir für unser ebenes Flachland hier demnächst wohl ein Allmountain zulegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

Naja ich denke das ist alles eine Einstellungssache des Bikers wie und womit er vorran kommen möchte. Lasst doch dem anderen sein Brot!


@ Flash:  wegen deiner Signatur ... einen Link benennst du um, indem du erst den Linknamen aufschreibst, dann über dem Antwortfeld auf die Erdkugel mit einer Art Büroklammer davor klickst und da den Link einfügst 


LG Jens


----------



## Gr_Flash (28. November 2011)

Thx, hat geklapp


----------



## pecto69 (28. November 2011)

@Jens, ich habe noch nen älteres Wacom.
Welches Niveau strebst Du an?

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

erstmal nur zum testen .. ausleihen für ne Woche / ein Wochenende würde mir wohl auch genügen ...


----------



## pecto69 (28. November 2011)

Ich muss mal in Keller die Bezeichnung gucken...
Dirk


----------



## vogel23 (28. November 2011)

Haha!!!!!!!!!! ich kann auch endlich wieder gerade aus gucken!!!!!!!!
man, gestern war mir aus irgendeinem grund den ganzen tag über schlecht! weiß nur nich mehr warum


----------



## slang (28. November 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Was muss ich da lesen ?? Da hat einer meinen Wodka-Wackelpudding nicht vertragen ???  Das war doch kein Kindergeburtstag...



Echt? Ach so..., weil, der Gastgeber hat sich ja so verhalten


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. November 2011)

@ Jens

Ich hatte auch nen Wacom, bin da aber nicht sehr begeistert von gewesen.
Je nach Anwendungsbereich stößt man mit den Einsteiger-Tablets auch sehr
schnell an die Grenzen. Wacom hat aber auch Profi-Tablets im Programm. 
Ist meines Wissens der Hersteller schlecht hin.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich find hier auch alles total langweilig. Ich fahre hier im OWL - Revier alle Trails mit einer Hand. Meist zieh ich mich
> gar nicht erst um für diese eierlosen Forstwege. Hier gibts leider weder Trails, noch sonst welche Herausforderungen.
> Eigentlich kann man hier nix fahren - außer natürlich 29er....
> 
> .....



1. was verstehst du an "*für mich*" nicht? 
2. hier ist bei mir woanders als bei dir.
3. warum ein fully wenn die fahrtechnik noch nicht ausgereizt ist?
davon, fahrtechnische schwächen durch mehr federweg auszugleichen, halte *ich* halt nichts.
4. ich betreibe ausdauersport und fahre im sommer zwischen 20 und 25 marathons. 
5. wenn ich bei marathons sachen erlebe wie das hier:
a) p-weg marathon letztes jahr auf der langstrecke. 
ein fully fahrer ist knapp vor mir und wir kommen zu dem einstieg in eine abfahrt mit etwas größeren steinen. er zu mir, "fahr vor, du bist eh schneller!" (ich war mit einem starren hardtail unterwegs.) wie recht er doch hatte.
b) warm up marathon in hellental dieses und letztes jahr.
die strecke führt zum ende hin über den teil von einem dirt-parcour.
beides mal wurde ich am ende der ersten runde durch fully-fahrer ausgebremst.

aber ich kann dich beruhigen. ein auge aufs neue salsa spearfish habe ich schon geworfen.




oh mist, das hat ja auch so große räder.


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

@ Waldi:  ok - aber du hast es nicht mehr? Scheint wirklich der MarktfÃ¼hrer zusein. Preislich sollte es allerdings im Einsteigersegment bleiben, da ich es voraussichtlich nicht viel nutzen werde .. da sind 50â¬ schon hochgegriffen. Ausleihen wÃ¼rde auch reichen, an fÃ¼r sich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (28. November 2011)

Oh man Kai, gehst du zum Lachen in den Keller


----------



## pecto69 (28. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall nicht zum Filme gucken...


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

Ach habt euch nicht so


----------



## gooni11 (28. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall nicht zum Filme gucken...



Was ist denn das für eine Anspielung ? 
Ich kann im Keller auch keine Filme gucken...


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. November 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Waldi:  ok - aber du hast es nicht mehr? Scheint wirklich der Marktführer zusein. Preislich sollte es allerdings im Einsteigersegment bleiben, da ich es voraussichtlich nicht viel nutzen werde .. da sind 50 schon hochgegriffen. Ausleihen würde auch reichen, an für sich ...



Ne, sorry! Hab es damals verschenkt. Bin aber auch kein guter Zeichner und in der Grafikbearbeitung war die Maus immer ausreichend.


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

Schade - trotzdem danke!


----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2011)

Haha
hier sind lustige leute im forum unterwegs
farbiegen text von unten nach oben lesen 
grün = ich ; blau = Verkäufer 
werde da nacher noch eine antwort schmieden  
Zeigen Sie mir bitte einen 68er Alu Lenker mit Oversize Klemmung mit 130 Gramm  ? 
Ich denke Sie haben sich damit noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt und haben leider vollkommen unrealistische Vorstellungen. 
Aber ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, schicken Sie mir bitte einfach einen Link zu einem solchem Lenker und ich nehme alles zurück.


Hallo,
wenn er so um die 130g wiegt sind wir im Geschäft 
Gruß
Peter


Was darf er denn wiegen damit Sie den kaufen ?

Ich frage ganz bewusst, da leider im Forum immer wieder sehr unrealistische Vorstellungen existieren. Es ist kein Carbonlenker für 80 Euro und damit nicht der allerleichteste. Dann ist er mit 68 cm um 20% breiter als ein 56er und damit auch 20% schwerer. Das benken leider viele nicht. Aber es ist auch ein Specialized, damit dann leichter als die meisten 68er Alu Lenker am Markt.

Von: [email protected]
An: [email protected]
Betreff: MTB-News.de: Anfrage zu deiner Anzeige 442281 - SPECIALIZED Flatbar 31,8 und 68 cm breit
Guten Tag 

was wiegt der Lenker?


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

Hahah sehr interessant


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2011)

der leichteste, bezahlbare 680 mm lenker dürfte so bei 160 g liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (28. November 2011)

Jens, mein Wacom iss nen 405er mit PS/2 und Seriel
Passt bestimmt net...

Dirk


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

mhm google spuckt nichts aus 

weist du zufällig die Auflösung? würdest du das für eine Woche verleihen?


----------



## pecto69 (28. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, liegt schon so lange


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

Hmm  Naja ich glaube bevor ich 2 mal das Porto zahle (dÃ¼rfte dann bei 10â¬ liegen) kann ich mir gleich mal eins fÃ¼r 30â¬ inkl. Versand gÃ¶nnen 

Aber danke fÃ¼r deine MÃ¼he das extra im Keller nachzuschauen!


----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2011)

@K_star
http://www.hibike.de/artikel/44160176/Easton EC70 XC Lenker.htm
Der  soll angeblich 149g bei 685mm und   OS wiegen.

Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich ihm nehme... syntace hat auch einen vergleichbaren lenker im angebot. der hat dann aber eine größere biegung und ist rund 30euro teurer :/

Was anderes..
hast du einen neuen 29er rahmen ? =) 
habe gesehen das du den poison verkaufen willst. oder hast du keinen bock mehr auf die großen räder?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2011)

jup, den meinte ich auch.
habe ich letztens noch bei ebay fÃ¼r 85â¬ gesehen.

deus
keine ahnung ob das gewicht vom deus stimmt, da ich den turbine eigentlich hochwertiger und leichter einschÃ¤tze.
turbine

guck mal im album. 
bei einem rahmenpreis von 256â¬ incl. musste ich nicht lange Ã¼berlegen.
nur der umwerfer fehlt noch. der sollte aber morgen kommen.

die erste sitzprobe war schon sehr geil. das teil geht gut ab.


edit:
nun funktionieren die links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2011)

ja schön. das steuerrohr ist auch kürzer

was wiegt er denn?


----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2011)

> deus
> keine ahnung ob das gewicht vom deus stimmt, da ich den turbine eigentlich hochwertiger und leichter einschätze.
> turbine


 
die links gehen nicht


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

@ Peter: Dein Verkäufer hat mir ganz gescheite Antworten gegeben, wenn man ihn nur Zeit gibt  220gr wiegt der Lenker.


----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2011)

ok, danke jens 
scheinst da ein besseres händlein zu haben pfff 

220g ist ja gar nicht so schlecht für das kleine geld.


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2011)

Ne - ich hab ihn einfach erzählen lassen .. Mitteilungsdrang und so^^


----------



## chucki_bo (29. November 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 1. was verstehst du an "*für mich*" nicht?
> 2. hier ist bei mir woanders als bei dir.
> 3. warum ein fully wenn die fahrtechnik noch nicht ausgereizt ist?
> davon, fahrtechnische schwächen durch mehr federweg auszugleichen, halte *ich* halt nichts.
> ...



 - so ein langer Aufsatz wegen 3 Zeilen Satire . 



slang schrieb:


> Oh man Kai, gehst du zum Lachen in den Keller



er verstehts nicht - aber ich hab auch keine Smileys benutzt


----------



## nippelspanner (29. November 2011)

Hey Chucki,

da mußt Du nachsichtig sein!
So sind sie, die jungen Heißsporne: jung, unerfahren und daher leicht erregbar!


----------



## poekelz (29. November 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Projekt 2012:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlfbqdGQ4qA



Björn,
ein schönes Projekt hast du dir da für nächstes Jahr ausgesucht!!

Soll´s wieder Carbon oder diesmal Alu werden?


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2011)

Björn ich rate dir das Rad immer sehr sehr gut wegzuschließen! Ich bin drauf und dran dir das dann zu klauen 

Einfach ein genial schöner Rahmen der wohl auch funktionieren sollte


----------



## Peter88 (29. November 2011)

So ich gehe dann jatzt mal etwas machen was ich in den letzten 3 jahren nicht gemacht habe... ne nicht saufen  , eine federgabel einbauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2011)

jetzt im ernst? die 60er? 

Edit meint: Ach ne geht ja bei 29" schlecht ... was wirds denn?


----------



## nippelspanner (29. November 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> SollÂ´s wieder Carbon oder diesmal Alu werden?



Hoffe, der Alu-Rahmen kommt noch in "raw" mit blauen Links.
3,2 kâ¬ fÃ¼r die Carbon-Variante sind doch schon ganz schÃ¶n heavy! 
...wobei...vielleicht kann man ja wieder Â´nen Messerahmen von der Eurobike gÃ¼nstig schieÃen...


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2011)

Wo kann man solche denn schießen?  
Da wäre ich durchaus interessiert!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> So ich gehe dann jatzt mal etwas machen was ich in den letzten 3 jahren nicht gemacht habe... ne nicht saufen  , eine federgabel einbauen!!



was für eine hast du dir denn gegönnt?


----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Briefe mit 4711 ?



Hör auf, sonst gießt Waldi das Zeug noch übern Rechner, bevor er ne PM schreibt


----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2011)

So, der Winter kann kommen


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

mensch slango, was hast du denn vor 
wollst du zum den Eskimos radeln


----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2011)

Ne, aber ich bin ja auch Alltagsradler. 
die Reifen hat ich schon letzten Winter, deswegen auch nicht im Neues Thread

Und am Dienstag habe ich mich aufem Weg zur Arbeit ja schon mal aufs Maul gelegt. Die ganze Zeit war nichts, aber kurz vorm Ziel ne überfrorene Stelle. Der Slang hat sie zielsicher gefunden

Die Reifen sind richtig gut.
Hab jetzt die Auswahl, alles gut geht das Stadtrad, Eisgefahr kommen die LR ins Cube.


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

welche Marke hast du denn,
Nokian oder Schwalbe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2011)

Nokian, Hakka bla ... 240 Spikes, das hab ich mir gemerkt


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

aaaaah, die habe ich hier auch noch rumliegen, 

die sind wirklich super .

leider für mein Hochrad zu klein .

falls noch einer welche braucht,

bitte bei mir melden .


----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> aaaaah, die habe ich hier auch noch rumliegen,
> 
> die sind wirklich super .
> 
> ...



Du mit deinen großraedern,
soll ich da mal mit spam richticht loslegen


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Du mit deinen großraedern,
> soll ich da mal mit spam richticht loslegen


 
neeeee nee, das laß mal schön bleiben.

Habe mir natürlich für meine Hochräder auch schon wieder 

Spikesreifen besorgt 

nur mit der Montage warte ich aber noch weil,

die Dinger sind sau schwer in 29 zoll


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

Meine gehen so vom Gewicht, 850 gramm meine ich.

Die Laufgeräusche auf Teer  sind echt der Hammer 

Deswegen ja auch auf dem Zweitlaufradsatz.


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

also die 26ziger Nokians die ich hier noch liegen habe wiegen nur 730 gr.

aaaaber die 29ziger Nokians wiegen 990 gr. , sind aber auch Drahtreifen.

Die 29ziger Schwalbe wiegen zum Glück nur 880 gr. als Faltreifen 

Welche nun letztendlich die besseren sind, 

werde ich dann ja sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

Hm, hab grad nochmal geschaut. Dieser isses. Sind auch 300 statt 240 Spikes.
755gramm  Wenn ich mir dagegen meinen Conti anschaue 
Du hast scheinbar den Faltreifen.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a40735/hakka-wxc300-spikes-skinwall-26-x-21-draht.html

Was gefällt ist die Wertigkeit, draufziehen, aufpumpen, fertig.
Sitzt sofort und läuft rund, man muss nicht wie bei Schwalbe und Konsorten da mit Spüli rum hantieren.


----------



## Gr_Flash (3. Dezember 2011)

Wo ihr gerade beim Thema seid: Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem "Dirty Dan" von Schwalbe (...was ein besch... Name...)?


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

Das ist doch eher nen DH-Reifen. Der klebt bestimmt ordentlich auf dem Boden


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

genau das richtige für so ein leichtes Carbon HT 

noch mehr Grip hat der Muddy Mary,

und der rollt auch echt klasse......


da mußte bergab noch mittreten


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. Dezember 2011)

Nicht nur DH-Reifen  http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=41&ID_Produkt=238


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Nicht nur DH-Reifen  http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/mtb/produkt/?ID_Produktgruppe=41&ID_Produkt=238


 

sieht nicht schlecht aus und Gewicht ist auch prima.

Bestimmt besser wie die 2.10 Racing Ralphs die jetzt drauf sind !


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab den vergleichbaren Maxxis Swampthing. Da muss man auf Asphalt schon ordentlich treten. Bei matschigem Boden ist der aber top.


----------



## Gr_Flash (3. Dezember 2011)

Hatte ja erst an den Nobby Nic gedacht, aber bei richtig Nässe wie z.Z. ist der ja auch überfordert. Der D.D. kommt in 2.0 schon ganz gut, denk ich (auch vom Gewicht her). Auf Asphalt natürlich die Hölle, letztlich überwiegt jedoch das Mehr an Traktion im Wald und da gerade an Anstiegen (mit den R.R. trau ich mich auf feuchtem Grund kaum mal richtig in den Wiegetritt zu gehen).


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

440 Gramm kann ich aber nicht wirklich glauben. Dann muß der aber ganz schön dünne sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2011)

ist aber so.
der dirty dan 2.0 ist ein cross country reifen, und nichts für den freerider oder downhiller.

zudem kommt es auch auf den matsch an, ob ein matschreifen was bringt.
bei tiefem, lehmigem boden setzt sich dieser auch zu und dann kommt man auch nicht besser voran als mit dem normalen race-king oder racing ralph.
(getestet beim 3h rennen in hagen. michelin xcr mud 2.0  gegen race-king 2.0 29". 150 m anstieg mit schön lehmigem boden.)

bei weichem, maschigen boden ist ein schmaler reifen mit viel profil zu empfehlen, da dieser eintaucht und nicht auf dem matsch schwimmt. 


aber abgesehen von der ganzen reifen diskussion:
der beste reifen bringt nichts, wenn man keine fahrtechnik hat.
(race to sky in boffzen 2010. cc teilstück mit ordentlich rutschigen, matschigen bodenverhältnissen. vr nobby nic + hr racing ralph (ich) gegen nobby nic vr + hr oder dirty dan vr+hr. ich war schneller)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (3. Dezember 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> aber abgesehen von der ganzen reifen diskussion:
> der beste reifen bringt nichts, wenn man keine fahrtechnik hat.
> (race to sky in boffzen 2010. cc teilstück mit ordentlich rutschigen, matschigen bodenverhältnissen. vr nobby nic + hr racing ralph (ich) gegen nobby nic vr + hr oder dirty dan vr+hr. ich war schneller)



Stimmt. Das kann nur an Deiner Fahrtechnik gelegen haben. Aber ich wette, Du wärst auch mit 2 Muddy Mary schneller gewesen.

Edit: Mist - Smileys vergessen


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Dezember 2011)

war ja klar dass sich gleich wieder irgendwer angegriffen fühlt!

im cc worldcup gibt es z.b. sauschnelle leute bergauf oder auf der geraden, aber sobald es bergab geht denkt man als zuschauer "was macht der da?". (wolfram kurschat z.b.)
guckt dir daneben mal einen nino schurter an. eine wahre augenweide in den downhills.

ja gut, es sind porfis. aber es sind auch nur menschen!


der beste, vom hersteller für den einsatzbereich angepriesene reifen bringt einfach nichts, wenn man das potential nicht abgreifen kann. tatsache!

- zu viel druck
- zu schmale felge
- falsch abgestimmtes fahrwerk
- falsches treten (flüssiges leichtfüßiges treten vs. stampfen im dicken gang)
- falsches bremsen
- fahrtechnik

und nein, ich bin kein fahrtechnikguru, aber was man sich teilweise anhören muss ist echt lustig.
(rückfahrt zum start im bus nach dem sks marathon in sundern/hagen 2010. sohn zum vater: "gut dass ich den nobby nic aufgezogen habe. alles andere wäre sehr rutschig geworden." es war bestes wetter und die streckenverhältnisse waren ideal. nur einige weiche stellen in teilstücken mit dichtem blätterdach wo die sonne schlecht hinkam. 
ich war mit racing ralph (wie fast immer) unterwegs und hätte eigentlich auch mal den furios fred am hr testen können.
die schnellen leute waren zum teil komplett auf furious fred unterwegs.

bei der ganzen sache handelt es sich nur um einen forstautobahn-marathon!
woran kann es also nur liegen dass manche leute bei besten verhältnissen mit grobstolligen reifen fahren müssen?)

ich bin aber zumindest so weit, dass ich den unterschied von bis 1,8 bar zu über 2 bar im fahrverhalten merke.


----------



## Gr_Flash (3. Dezember 2011)

Immer locker bleiben...

Sicher kann man vieles durch gute Fahrtechnik wieder wett machen, aber ich fahre zur Entlastung z.B. ganz gerne mal im Wiegetritt bergauf und da ist der Racing Ralph bei wittrigen Bedingungen halt völlig überfordert. Wenn man da langsam mit Gefühl zu Werke geht, klappt das sicher auch irgendwie, aber ich will auch einfach mal volle Lotte in den Anstieg gehen können. Erhoffe mir da schon ein Plus an Sicherheit durch solch eine Rollwiderstands-Ente.


----------



## freetourer (3. Dezember 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> war ja klar dass sich gleich wieder irgendwer angegriffen fühlt!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



es ist ja auch wohl einiges in Deinen Ausführungen, denen ich mich anschliessen kann - aber understatement is halt eben auch nicht Dein Ding, ne?


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke er wollte wohl nur mal klarmachen das nicht alles mit technichen
Gimmicks und bestem/neusten/tollsten Material zu lösen ist. 

Man muss es *einstellen* und *bedienen* können, das ist der Punkt !

In diesem Sinne


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben...
> 
> Sicher kann man vieles durch gute Fahrtechnik wieder wett machen, ...



Wie kannst du diesen Wort nur erwähnen! Du kommst ja nicht mal unfallfrei vom Startparkplatz weg. 



Sorry, der musste einfach sein


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie kannst du diesen Wort nur erwähnen! Du kommst ja nicht mal unfallfrei vom Startparkplatz weg.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, der musste einfach sein


 

der war jetzt aber nich nett 

Petze ...


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> der war jetzt aber nich nett
> 
> Petze ...



Bin doch hier als zertifizierter Mobber anerkannt


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Bin doch hier als zertifizierter Mobber anerkannt


 
wenn das jetzt der Jörg lesen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (4. Dezember 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wie kannst du diesen Wort nur erwähnen! Du kommst ja nicht mal unfallfrei vom Startparkplatz weg.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, der musste einfach sein



Und das passierte im Stand, was soll dann erst während der Fahrt abgehen?! Ich sach doch ich brauch behindertengerechte Reifen...


----------



## gooni11 (4. Dezember 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> war ja klar dass sich gleich wieder irgendwer angegriffen fühlt!
> 
> 
> 
> ich bin aber zumindest so weit, dass ich den unterschied von bis 1,8 bar zu über 2 bar im fahrverhalten merke.



Moin
Wer sagt denn nun wieder dass sich jemand angegriffen fühlt..... MANN!!!  
versuch es doch mal mit einem bisschen Humor bei der ganzen sache


und den Reifendruckunterschied von unter 1,8  zu über 2 Bar merkt wohl jeder der regelmäßig auf einem Bike sitzt.

Und dann noch MEINE Meinung hierzu.....


> bei weichem, maschigen boden ist ein schmaler reifen mit viel profil zu empfehlen, da dieser eintaucht und nicht auf dem matsch schwimmt.



Wer hat dir das erzählt? Hast du das auch GETESTET?

Wenn ein Reifen abtaucht ist daß wohl  genau das  was kein Reifenhersteller möchte!
der Reifen soll nicht abtauchen..... Lediglich die Stollen sollen sich in den Match krallen,und nicht gleich das ganze Rad im Dreck versinken.........

Aber was red ich............ Ich fahr keine Rennen......ich fahr nicht mal im Regen......
Mfg

Ach so ..... Und.....hier...


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. Dezember 2011)

Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie beim Winterreifen, der wird auch nicht extra breit gemacht um möglichst über die Schneedecke zu fahren 

Es geht nicht darum das das Bike versinkt sondern das sich der Reifen unter dem haltlosen Schmodder was Festes sucht um Grip zu bekommen.

Deswegen wird zum Bleistift der Dirty DAN DH Reifen auch nicht in 2.50 hergestellt sondern nur bis 2.35.

Mfg


----------



## vogel23 (4. Dezember 2011)

@ gooni: wo sind die bilder von heute?


----------



## vogel23 (5. Dezember 2011)

hallo? schlechtes wetter und nix los hier?


----------



## kris. (5. Dezember 2011)

naja, arbeit halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (5. Dezember 2011)

naja, 2 Umzüge halt.


----------



## kris. (5. Dezember 2011)

dann lieber arbeit!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Dezember 2011)

Noch bis 18:30 heute und dann noch ne Stunde Heimfahrt T.T aber was solls... mein Rad kommt ja eh erst im Februar wenn alles glattläuft, also kann ich auch arbeiten, was sollte man sonst mit seiner Zeit auf diesem Planeten anfangen ;-)


----------



## gooni11 (5. Dezember 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> @ gooni: wo sind die bilder von heute?



Hatte viel um die Ohren...mach ich sobald die auf dem Rechner sind


----------



## Gr_Flash (6. Dezember 2011)

@slang: Warst du das vorhin auf dem Rütli? Bin die "Krampf-Abfahrt" runter und konnte nicht genau schauen, geschweige denn grüßen...


----------



## slang (6. Dezember 2011)

Hast alles richtig gemacht, ich wars nämlich nicht 
Heute ist Pause, gestern war doch ne lange Tour.


----------



## Gr_Flash (6. Dezember 2011)

Hehe, alles klar. Hatte nur schwarze Klamotten + schwarzes Bike gesehen in Augenwinkel...


----------



## 230691 (6. Dezember 2011)

Gott was ein sch***... und es nimmt kein Ende... Naja egal -.-

Gerade die neuen Protektoren anprobiert und dreimal dürft ihr raten was mit denen ist - sie passen natürlich nicht.
Mir kommt es sogar so vor, dass die Ellenbogenprotektoren enger sind als Größe M.

Gibt es noch irgendein anderen Laden außer Lucky-Bike in BI die Protektoren haben?
Oder habt ihr die nächste schlechte Nachricht für mich^^


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2011)

SCHLECHTE NACHRICHT! 

Mh was sind denn das für welche? Wo bestellst du denn? Bei BMO? Da wäre der Rückversand immer kostenlos und wenn du lieb telefonieren und betteln kannst schicken sie dich direkt welche los auf Rechnung bzw. Vertrauen


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Dezember 2011)

Jup,der mann kommt von der praxis,fährt bmx und kann dich hoffenlich gut beraten.
  Velomobile :Verler Str. 196  / 33689 Bielefeld Telefon: +49 5205 728672
http://branchenbuch.meinestadt.de/bielefeld/company/6093649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Dezember 2011)

VeloMobile kann ich auch empfehlen bislang. Hab zwar noch nicht lange mit ihm zu tun aber mein Ghost bei ihm vorbestellt und mich schon ein paarmal gut mit ihm unterhalten, scheint schon Ahnung und vor allem eigene Erfahrung zu haben was das biken angeht.


----------



## 230691 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ne sind von H&S weil sie da schön günstig waren.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1272/a43686/ellenbogenschuetzer-bobcat-soft-pads.html?mfid=663
und die gleichen fürs Knie
Frag mich nur was die von Bluegrass veranstaltet haben das mir die in L kleiner vorkommen als in M

Erstmal abwarten bis ich für meine ganzen Pakete das Geld wieder habe...
(Zalando den Helm 75 und jetzt zwei mal H&S mit den Protektoren je 75)

Dann versuch ich es noch einmal in einem anderen Shop und diesmal auf Rechnung 

Kein Bock mehr soo lange auf das Geld zu warten bis es wieder bei Paypal angekommen ist.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2011)

Versuchs doch mal mit den 661 Evo Knee oder den POC's .. oder sagen dir die nicht zu? Ich find meine 661 klasse und die POC passten leider nicht so prima - sonst wären es die auf jeden Fall geworden!


----------



## poekelz (8. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit den 661 Evo Knee oder den POC's .. oder sagen dir die nicht zu? Ich find meine 661 klasse und die POC passten leider nicht so prima - sonst wären es die auf jeden Fall geworden!



Jens, dem kann ich nur zustimmen, meiner Erfahrung nach sind die 661 die einzigen, die beim Treten nicht behindern weil sie so weich sind und sich nur im "Bedarfsfall" verhärten.

Ich war im Frühjahr auf einem Fahrtechnik Camp und da gab es diverse (u.a. 661, TLD, Fox, Race Face, O´Neal, POC) Protektoren, auch welche mit Hartschalen zum testen. Danach hab ich mir die 661 Evo D30 geschossen.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Dezember 2011)

Genau die habe ich auch. Klar kommt bei denen der Schutz nicht an die einer Hartschale heran, aber ich denke da sollte jeder abwägen ob ers braucht / mit Komfort erkaufen möchte. 
Mir haben sie im Bikepark sowie auf den Touren immer einen guten Dienst geleistet, beim Trial ebenso. Das Schienbein ist natürlich nicht geschützt, merkt man das ein oder andere mal sehr deutlich   wie zum Beipsiel in Wibe, aber nunja ...



Edit:


----------



## poekelz (9. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Genau die habe ich auch. Klar kommt bei denen der Schutz nicht an die einer Hartschale heran, aber ich denke da sollte jeder abwägen ob ers braucht / mit Komfort erkaufen möchte.
> Mir haben sie im Bikepark sowie auf den Touren immer einen guten Dienst geleistet, beim Trial ebenso. Das Schienbein ist natürlich nicht geschützt, merkt man das ein oder andere mal sehr deutlich   wie zum Beipsiel in Wibe, aber nunja ...



Für diese speziellen Fälle würde ich einfach ein paar Neopren Shin Guards (z.B. 661 Veggie Shin) oder ein günstiges Produkt empfehlen. Wollsocken, also Kniestrümpfe aus Wolle sollen manchmal auch helfen - Hauptsache sie sind BUNT


----------



## JENSeits (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss mal sehen, vllt werdens für die Bikeparksaison doch mal wieder Hartschalen ...


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Dezember 2011)

Ist das eigentlich eine neue Masche, dass die Shops Ã¼ber-gÃ¼nstige Angebote raushauen, ohne Ã¼berhaupt liefern zu kÃ¶nnen? Quasi in der Hoffnung, der Kunde wird nur den einen Artikel stornieren und den Rest behalten...?

Rocket Ron EVO fÃ¼r 17.90â¬ bei Bikemailorder seit Tagen nicht mehr lieferbar (wenn er es Ã¼berhaupt mal war...), wird aber weiterhin als sofort-erhÃ¤ltlich angezeigt: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/a...16a628849207a313f&keywords=rocket+ron&x=0&y=0

Zum Kotzen sowas!


----------



## criscross (9. Dezember 2011)

ist aber auch noch die alte Mischung - kein Pace Star !

hat weniger Grip ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Dezember 2011)

War auch eher fürn Sommer gedacht...mach ich beim Auto genau so


----------



## slang (9. Dezember 2011)

Wie, du hast Rocket Rons fürs Auto?


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Dezember 2011)

Auf der Hinterachse gehen die genau so schnell runter...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Dezember 2011)

Freesoul schrieb:


> plus Reverb und Vivid Air statt Monarch. Perfekte Maschine!


Was lange währt, wird endlich gut:


----------



## JENSeits (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs schon im kaufen-thread gesehen ---- immer noch ein starkes Teil! 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## kris. (16. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Dezember 2011)

Super Bike!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Dezember 2011)

Wuha, was ein sexy Geschoss!

Wo fährst du den rum so?
Das würde ich mir gerne mal in Live anschauen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Dezember 2011)

Wohne seit kurzem in Lemgo, bin aber immer auf der Suche nach Trails. War letztens mal am Herrmann auskundschaften und habe direkt was gefunden - bin aber auch gern für neues in der Gegend Detmold/Lemgo offen


----------



## kris. (16. Dezember 2011)

Hermann ist lustich, mir fehlt nur das richtige Bike.
Noch viel mehr ist glaube ich rund um DT nicht. Zur Zeit sind auch wieder viele Forst-Rabauken unterwegs...


----------



## RolfK (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Hannes,

es ist endlich da  
Wirklich superschönes Teil, da hat sich das warten gelohnt würd ich sagen.
Mein Fanes-Rahmen ist auch auf dem Wege, wenn ich Glück hab, kommt er morgen und ansonsten Montag. Freu mich schon riesig . Dann können wir im neuen Jahr auch mal ne Runde drehen, haben wir ja schon beim Kurs drüber gesprochen.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Dezember 2011)

He Hannes.

Ich kann dir ein paar nette Trails im Wiehen von Lübbecke bis Porta zeigen. 
Dort kannst du das Schätzchen mal richtig fliegen lassen. 

Rolf wenn der Aluhobel  da ist sollten wir mal ne schöne Enduro Runde ab Luttehrsche Egge starten. Da haben wie alles was wir brauchen. 
Oder im Frühjahr mit alle man in den Deister


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## RolfK (16. Dezember 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Hannes.
> 
> Ich kann dir ein paar nette Trails im Wiehen von Lübbecke bis Porta zeigen.
> Dort kannst du das Schätzchen mal richtig fliegen lassen.
> ...




Auf jeden Fall . Wollte eh dann mal zum testen mit der Bahn nach Altenbeken und dann mit dem Hobel zurück. Und Deister sowieso  und Harz  und Wiehen . Das Jahr wird bestimmt viel zu kurz.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Dezember 2011)

Kein Wunder, sind ja deine Hometrails! 

Dann machst du auch den Giudo Kiwi


----------



## kris. (16. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt. 
Ich brauch ein 575.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Dezember 2011)

klingt alles sehr gut. denke, ich wäre bei der nächsten tour dabei


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich wohl auch Lust zu, wenn die Gruppe ein wenig größer ist! 
Wenn ich darf?!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Dezember 2011)

na wieso nicht?  zumindest ich hab da nix gegen


----------



## 230691 (17. Dezember 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Verdammt.
> Ich brauch ein 575.



Verdammt ich brauche GEELD und mein Cheetah MS


----------



## RolfK (17. Dezember 2011)

Warste eigentlich noch proberollen? Du wolltest doch letztens los.


----------



## 230691 (18. Dezember 2011)

Vorübergehend mit dem kleinen Akku und der kleinen 20W IRC

Hab gestern aus versehen die Schutzschaltung vom großen Akku geschrottet 

Aber Hauptsache es kann mal wieder bei Dunkelheit los gehen


----------



## sambaente (21. Dezember 2011)

Nabend Männers

Was haltet ihr vom Propain Rage? bzgl. der Geometrie. Im Test hier im IBC wird gesagt, dass man leicht "oben drauf" sitzt, statt "im" Bike. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Kiste?

Gruß Timo


----------



## RolfK (22. Dezember 2011)

Servus

hat jemand von euch zufälligerweise noch 1,1m Jagwire L3-Schaltzugaußenhülle 4,5mm in Carbon-Black liegen?

Oder gibt es Bielefeld oder so einen Bikeshop, der die Hülle als Meterware führt?

Hab mir ein Komplettschaltzugset bestellt und die Außenhülle reicht nicht, es fehlen 15cm. Warum sind die immer dafür ausgelegt, das die Außenhülle unterbrochen verlegt wird


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Dezember 2011)

Sattelfest hat Jagwire Aussenhüllen als Meterware.

Ich glaube aber in normal schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. Dezember 2011)

So Jungs und Mädels ... Übermorgen wirds was geben!


----------



## RolfK (22. Dezember 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sattelfest hat Jagwire Aussenhüllen als Meterware.
> 
> Ich glaube aber in normal schwarz...




Danke, werd  morgen früh anrufen und nachfragen, notfalls nehm ich den hinteren dann auch in Normalschwarz. Das ist das einzige was mir noch fehlt, dann rennt der neue Bock und Weihnachten soll es ja angeblich trocken werden und dann muss ich mit dem Teil los, sonst dreh ich durch


----------



## Xeleux (23. Dezember 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, sind ja deine Hometrails!
> 
> Dann machst du auch den Giudo Kiwi




also der gruppe würd ich mich auch gern anschließen 

@230691
hast du schon ein cheetah? AM oder Enduro?

gruß, xeleux


----------



## RolfK (24. Dezember 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sattelfest hat Jagwire Aussenhüllen als Meterware.
> 
> Ich glaube aber in normal schwarz...




Tja, hatten sie leider nicht, hab mir aber erstmal mit dem alten Zug vom Hinterrad beholfen. Nur fahren ist trotzdem gestrichen, als letztes habe ich heut nachmittag die Laufräder eingesetzt und wollte die Bremsen einstellen, da musste ich mit Schrecken feststellen, das man mir für hinten den falschen Adapter mitgeschickt hat, der Bremssattel steht zu hoch auf der Bremsscheibe. 
Hast du oder ein anderer Hope-Bremser vielleicht noch einen Adapter H rumliegen? Hät ich da bloß gleich nachgeschaut , dann wäre schon Ersatz hier.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Rolf, leider nicht.


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Dezember 2011)

Hab noch einen für ne 183er Scheibe hinten im Keller rumfliegen...

Zug Aussenhülle habe ich vor ein paar Tagen noch 2 Meter dort bekommen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Dezember 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hab noch einen für ne 183er Scheibe hinten im Keller rumfliegen...
> 
> Zug Aussenhülle habe ich vor ein paar Tagen noch 2 Meter dort bekommen.
> 
> ...



Du bist da ja auch Premium-Kunde!


----------



## RolfK (24. Dezember 2011)

Hab Freitag angerufen und am Telefon hat man mir gesagt, das sie von Jagwire nix da haben, nur irgendwie ne Marke sowieso, kannte ich aber nicht.

Hab eben noch zur Freude meiner Frau meine Teilevorratstruhe mitten in der Küche auf den Kopf gestellt und ganz unten hab ich eine 185'er Formulascheibe gefunden und die dran gebaut, passt ohne Adapter direkt an die Aufnahme und für's erste Rumrollen zum Fahrwerkeinstellen usw. wird es reichen 

Brauch eh noch 2 Sachen für das Bike meiner Frau und dann bestell ich gleich den richtigen mit. Dank euch, das ihr so schnell geantwortet habt


----------



## criscross (25. Dezember 2011)

na dann......

frohe Weihnachten


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal mit den 661 Evo Knee oder den POC's .. oder sagen dir die nicht zu? Ich find meine 661 klasse und die POC passten leider nicht so prima - sonst wären es die auf jeden Fall geworden!


 
Ich krame das mal wieder hoch, auch wenns schon älter ist. Ich würde mir die 661 Kyle Street Knieschoner mal bestellen wollen. Aber jetzt mal ne Frage, hat da wer Erfahrung mit den Grössen bzw. deren Grössentabelle? Wenn ich mich an die halte dann bräuchte ich die XL, aber ich habe auch nicht soooo die dicken Beine eigentlich. Wäre für ne Einschätzung ganz dankbar, bevor ich die 3x hin und her schicken muss


----------



## JENSeits (25. Dezember 2011)

Bestell dir bei bike-mailorder.de einmal die L und einmal die XL und teste. Anfangs sollten sie gut stramm sitzen, die werden mit der Zeit beweglicher und weiter! 
Ich für meinen Teil habe auch XL, kannste auch mal anprobieren


----------



## kris. (26. Dezember 2011)

@ poekelz   Bei der CREE, wie lang ist eigentlich das Kabel vom Akku zum Lampenkopf?
Kann man den Akku sicher im Rucksack unterbringen wenn die Lampe am Helm sitzt?


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2011)

@kris

Jup, passt. 

Ca. 50 cm


----------



## criscross (26. Dezember 2011)

für das Geld, kann man eigendlich nix falsch machen,

werde mir auch noch eine für den Helm Bestellen.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005WNUV9U/"]ATC Kopflampe Stirnlampe Kopflicht Taschenlampe für: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## RolfK (26. Dezember 2011)

Na dann kann ja ein ausgiebiger Nightride kommen. Meine Funzel liegt hier ja bis jetzt auch nutzlos rum, aber das wird sich diese Woche noch ändern - Enduro läuft


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2011)

*Frohe Weihnachten ihr Säcke!*  


Klick mich für Video-Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2011)

Hey dann last uns doch alle  die Lutthersche Egge Tour schön im Nightride machen zwischen den Feiertagen. 

Dienstag und Mittwoch soll das Wetter doch stabil sein. 

Wie schaut's aus? Kleiner spontaner Forums Nightride?


----------



## RolfK (26. Dezember 2011)

Wäre nett, ich muss diese Woche aber arbeiten und das bis 17.30h. Je nach dem von wo du starten möchtest, könnte ich vor 19h nicht da sein, muss ja vorher noch futtern und das Gerödel einladen usw.
Du hast dir gedacht mit dem Zug runterdüsen und dann zurück oder wie?


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2011)

Lutherische Egge Fahr ich mit Bike hin. 

Treffpunkt hier 

Auf dem Berg 4
32549â Bad Oeynhausen
Deutschland

Von da kann man auf Naturtrails bis zum Wilhelm fahren und zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## RolfK (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub da hab ich mal flux die Eggen verwechselt


----------



## poekelz (30. Dezember 2011)

Welche Art von Brillen (googles) passen eigentlich zu Fullface Helmen?

Sind es die Ski/Snowboard mit den Doppelscheiben oder die Motocross (MX) Versionen mit den Singlescheiben?

Irgendwie habe ich im IBC auch keine einheitliche Meinung gefunden...wie hält denn die hier vertretende DH/FR Fraktion das?

Gibt es Empfehlungen (Marke/Typ)?


----------



## Sgt.Green (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab beides ausprobiert.
Ich finde MX Brillen passen etwas besser in die Helme, hängt aber auch immer vom Helmmodell ab.
Ich war mit meiner Oakley Mayhem gut zufrieden


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Welche Art von Brillen (googles) passen eigentlich zu Fullface Helmen?
> 
> Sind es die Ski/Snowboard mit den Doppelscheiben oder die Motocross (MX) Versionen mit den Singlescheiben?
> 
> ...



Was geht den jetzt ab???

Wird da etwa aufgerüstet


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du damit hochtreten möchtest oder im Winter fahren möchtest, sind die Doppelverglasten wohl besser, ansonsten gefallen mir die MX immer ganz gut.

Mayham taugt
Die "günstige" POC verkratzt schnell (liegt wohl anscheinend an den Beschichtungen das die Brillen so anfällig sind)


----------



## freetourer (30. Dezember 2011)

ich fahre mit diesen hier:

http://anonoptics.com/mens/1-figment/41

gläser stehen m.m.n. oakley oder anderen " premium-marken "nichts nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Dezember 2011)

Doppelscheiben sind gerade bei längeren DH-Abfahrten praktisch, da kommt sonst schon ein bisschen Dunst auf die Gläser... Wenn man die Brille nicht häufig nutzt, reichen aber auch einfachverglaste Brillen. Viele haben zusätzlich noch eine "Anti-fog-Beschichtung", die zumindest bei meiner Goggle von Spy gut funktioniert.
Das Nonplusultra an Brillen hatten wir letztens getestet - die Brille ist richtig, richtig gut und wird gerade im Worldcup häufig gefahren. Ist leider ziemlich teuer.
Anon-Brillen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, sehen aber schonmal gut aus.
Eine sehr beliebte MX-Brille die von MTBlern gefahren wird wäre zum Beispiel die Crowbar von Oakley.


----------



## poekelz (4. Januar 2012)

HAAAAAAAAALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?!

Keiner Zuhause oder seit ihr letzte Nacht alle weg geweht?

Winterzeit = Tuningzeit

...ist ja auch gerade beginnender Winterschlußverkauf und das Weihnachtsgeld will ja schließlich auch noch unter die Leute gebracht werden, oder?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Januar 2012)

Wir tunen ja alle auch schon fleißig, Frank!


----------



## RolfK (4. Januar 2012)

Frank, du hast noch was vom Weihnachtsgeld? Was hast du die letzten 4 Wochen gemacht , auf jeden Fall nicht getunt würd ich sagen


----------



## poekelz (4. Januar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Frank, du hast noch was vom Weihnachtsgeld? Was hast du die letzten 4 Wochen gemacht , auf jeden Fall nicht getunt würd ich sagen



Ich hab´s mir für jetzt aufgehoben 

Am Wochenende wird getunt....


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Januar 2012)

Rolf was hast für einen LS genommen?

Ich würde gerne einen leichteren und Vor allen Stabileren haben wollen weis aber nicht so recht was. 
Soll halt fürs Enduro taugen. 
Die Crossmax SLR finde ich ja geil aber 700 Tacken ist echt ne Ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. Januar 2012)

Ich nehm mir mal die Freiheit meinen Wunsch zu nennen:

- Hope Pro II oder auch III
- Sapim Race
- Mavic EX 729 / No Tubes Flow


----------



## RolfK (4. Januar 2012)

Hope Pro II Evo mit Sapim Race und ZTR Flow, Gewichte die ich gefunden hab reichen von knapp 1850 - 1900gr pro Satz. Bei mir eine Ersparnis von rund 500gr zu meinem jetzigen SunRingle Drift. 
Leider kommt der LRS erst in 2 Wochen, deswegen kann ich wegen Steifigkeit und so noch nix sagen bei unserer Gewichtsklasse, sollte aber laut Verkäufer kein Problem darstellen, solange kein heftiges Zeug im Bikepark damit getrieben wird.


----------



## the_Shot (4. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema LS, ich hab mir grad von Sun Ringle die Str8 Track Felgen mit Sun Ringle Jumping Flea Naben geleistet. Laufrad vorn 1030g und das hinten
1150g, nicht gerade die Leichtesten, aber das Preis.-Leistungsverhältnis passt


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Januar 2012)

Super Entscheidung, Rolf!  

Bis auf die Felgen (bei mir DT Swiss XR400) fahre ich die gleiche Kombi.
... und der Sound der Hope-Naben ist einfach legendär!


----------



## poekelz (5. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf was hast fÃ¼r einen LS genommen?
> Ich wÃ¼rde gerne einen leichteren und Vor allen Stabileren haben wollen weis aber nicht so recht was.
> Soll halt fÃ¼rs Enduro taugen.
> Die Crossmax SLR finde ich ja geil aber 700 Tacken ist echt ne Ansage.




Tune King MK, Kong Naben (VR 20mm Steck, HR QR15 auf X12 umrÃ¼stbar).
Notubes ZTR Flow Felge (kannst auch ne Mavic EN521 nehmen)
DT 2,0/1,5 mit Messingnippeln

Die Tune King MK fÃ¤hrt Markus Klausmann im DH...solltest also auch du nicht kaputt kriegen.

Gewicht: 1669g / Preis: 595â¬ bei WF-Bike Parts in der Bucht.
Die bieten auch LaufrÃ¤der nach Wunsch.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich nehm mir mal die Freiheit meinen Wunsch zu nennen:
> 
> - Hope Pro II oder auch III
> - Sapim Race
> - Mavic EX 729 / No Tubes Flow


Jens: Lass mal einen Januar-Termin ausmachen wann wir alle mal ne Runde fahren gehen!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

Da bin ich für, Hannes.

Ich mache da gleich mal ein Thema auf


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

*Bitte einmal hier gucken und teilnehmen!*


----------



## kris. (5. Januar 2012)

Schrei nich so rum!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

Empfindlich? Ausm Winterschlaf geweckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Januar 2012)

Rolf, ich dachte der neue LRS sollte erstmal nicht kommen aufgrund von Geldmangel? ;-D Und wann kommen die Bilder??


----------



## kris. (5. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Empfindlich? Ausm Winterschlaf geweckt?



*grmpfl*

Nö, hab frei heute.
War aber schon wach...


----------



## freetourer (5. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf was hast für einen LS genommen?
> 
> Ich würde gerne einen leichteren und Vor allen Stabileren haben wollen weis aber nicht so recht was.
> Soll halt fürs Enduro taugen.
> Die Crossmax SLR finde ich ja geil aber 700 Tacken ist echt ne Ansage.



Bei mir im Einsatz und von meiner Seite eine Empfehlung wert:

-von german-lightness aufgebauter Satz mit Novatec 4in1 Naben und AlexRims Supra FR 30 Felgen. Damit kommt man auf knapp 1800g und hat einen sauber aufgebauten LRS von nem wirklich sympatischen Menschen, mit dem man das gleiche Hobby teilt (nein - bin nicht verwandt oder verschwägert und bekomme auch keine Provision)

- Hope Hoops Satz mit Flow Felgen - ähnliches Gewicht (habs nicht genau gewogen), LRS muss aber eventuell noch eine wenig nachgearbeitet werden. Meine waren nicht abgedrückt. Den Naben-Sound muss man (und auch Deine Mitfahrer) aber mögen. Macht an einem Sonntag auf dem Hermannsweg die Klingel überflüssig.


----------



## RolfK (5. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Rolf, ich dachte der neue LRS sollte erstmal nicht kommen aufgrund von Geldmangel? ;-D Und wann kommen die Bilder??



Hab jemanden der meinen jetzigen nimmt, da is das ja nicht mehr so wild, hab einfach kein Bock mehr auf diese blauen Felgen 
Bilder kommen erst, wenn der neue LRS montiert ist.





freetourer schrieb:


> - Hope Hoops Satz mit Flow Felgen - ähnliches Gewicht (habs nicht genau gewogen), LRS muss aber eventuell noch eine wenig nachgearbeitet werden. Meine waren nicht abgedrückt. Den Naben-Sound muss man (und auch Deine Mitfahrer) aber mögen. Macht an einem Sonntag auf dem Hermannsweg die Klingel überflüssig.



Hab bei einem bestellt der die vor der Auslieferung noch abdrückt und die Nippel gegen Verdrehen sichert. Sind die wirklich relativ schlecht eingespeicht vom Werk?
Und das mit dem Sound bin ich gewohnt von den SunRingle, wobei sich die Hope aber wesentlich besser anhören.


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Januar 2012)

Mein Wort zum Sonntag

SCHEISSWETTER


----------



## Domme02 (8. Januar 2012)

Ja das trifft es perfekt....also gleich ab auf die Rolle -.-


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2012)

mh mich störts gerade net ... 

Schulprojekt schneiden - lernen - Radl langsam wieder zusammen setzen .. 


*duckundweg*


----------



## 230691 (8. Januar 2012)

Und keine Besserung in Sicht -.-

Ich geh hier schon aufm Zahnfleisch...


----------



## RolfK (8. Januar 2012)

Ab Dienstag soll es doch besser werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (8. Januar 2012)

Ach "besser"... :/ bewölkt und kalt ist es... ich will 30grad, einen Grill und dazu ein kühles Blondes während die Mädels im Pool nebenan plantschen


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Ach "besser"... :/ bewölkt und kalt ist es... ich will 30grad, einen Grill und dazu ein kühles Blondes während die Mädels im Pool nebenan plantschen



Hat zwar dann nicht mehr viel mit MTB zu tun, macht aber auch jede Menge Spass


----------



## RolfK (8. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> ich will 30grad, einen Grill und dazu ein kühles Blondes während die Mädels im Pool nebenan plantschen




Mist, das Bild will mir nicht wieder aus dem Kopf


----------



## tangoba62 (8. Januar 2012)

Hi,

wenn man erst rollt ist es fast egal, wie das Wetter ist.War heut ca. 3Std. im Regen unterwegs. Und mir gehts immer noch gut !!

Also nicht jammern, sondern in die Pedale hammern ;-)


----------



## slang (8. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mein Wort zum Sonntag
> 
> SCHEISSWETTER



Nix da, war prima


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn sein ist den das S/W Enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. Januar 2012)

criscros, der Fotograph


----------



## criscross (8. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn sein ist den das S/W Enduro?


 
nix Enduro....Stumpi 29


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Januar 2012)

Gefällt 
Da würde ich gerne mal eine Probefahrt mit machen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Januar 2012)

auf jeden fall braucht es ein bisschen nachdruck, um in den manual zu kommen


----------



## criscross (8. Januar 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> auf jeden fall braucht es ein bisschen nachdruck, um in den manual zu kommen


 
ja ja,  Herr Lehrer


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Januar 2012)

ich war ja selbst ziemlich verwundert, erfordert wirklich weitaus mehr kraft und schwerpunktverschiebung. werde allerdings versuchen mal eine längere probefahrt zu machen. gerade was die traktion bergauf angeht, sollen die 29er ja ne ganze ecke besser sein.


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Januar 2012)

So lt. übereinstimmenden Meldungen von wetter.de und agrarwetter.net soll das kommende Wochenende ziemlich sonnig werden. Speziell der Sonntag wird wohl seinem Namen gerecht werden.
Shorts werden wir wohl nicht brauchen, aber der Ausblick, lässt mich einen Satz aus der Lieblingstrickserie meines Sohnes zitieren "ich bin entzückt!" ;-D (welche Serie das wohl sein mag ;-) )


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Januar 2012)

agrarwetter.net --was für eine geile Seite   

Vor allem die Informationen zur Frosteindringtiefe in den Boden  

Mehr infos, mehr Input ....

Weltklasse!  

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> "ich bin entzückt!" ;-D (welche Serie das wohl sein mag ;-) )


 
Wickie und die starken Biker!


----------



## poekelz (12. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> agrarwetter.net --was für eine geile Seite
> Vor allem die Informationen zur Frosteindringtiefe in den Boden
> Mehr infos, mehr Input ....
> Weltklasse!
> ...



Für iphone Besitzter gibt´s sowas auch als Gratis-App:  MR Wetter

Für umme kann das ganz schön viel, ich damel schon seit ner halben Stunde damit rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> agrarwetter.net --was für eine geile Seite
> 
> Vor allem die Informationen zur Frosteindringtiefe in den Boden
> 
> ...


 
Genau, . net war die richtige URL, werds gleich mal editieren. Haben mich meine Nachbarn drauf gebracht. Ist wirklich recht genau bei den Vorhersagen. 
Die Frosteindringtiefe finde ich sogar wichtig  besteht ja die Hoffnung das wir am WE mal keine Fangopackung nehmen müssen 

@ Kris -> genau die sinds


----------



## JENSeits (13. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute Rolf! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18533

LG Jens


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. Januar 2012)

Oh, gut zu wissen ;-) Alles jute im Neuen!


----------



## RolfK (14. Januar 2012)

Dank dir. Mal schauen, was es so bringt, besonders biketechnisch


----------



## Jayesso (14. Januar 2012)

Erstes Fahren im neuen Jahr.
OE - Sparrenburg - OE

Derbe dreckig. Derbe spaßig. Und nen Fortschritt der Fahrtechnik  (Treppen sind aber immer noch unangenehm  ) ... und meine ersten Singletrails entdeckt ... schon paarmal einfach nur vorbei gefahren

PS: Gibts im neuen Jahr eigentlich wieder ne regelmäßige Bikerunde im Raum Lippe/Oerlinghausen/Detmold/Bielefeld? Will mich mal irgentwo mit einklinken.


----------



## kris. (14. Januar 2012)

Ne regelmässige Runde gibt es glaube ich nicht. Das wird eher spontan im Touren-Verabrede-Thread geregelt...


----------



## Jayesso (14. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ne regelmässige Runde gibt es glaube ich nicht. Das wird eher spontan im Touren-Verabrede-Thread geregelt...



Ach so. OK. der erscheint mir aber i-wie nen bischen tot


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Januar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> tot



ja


----------



## 230691 (14. Januar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> PS: Gibts im neuen Jahr eigentlich wieder ne regelmäßige Bikerunde im Raum Lippe/Oerlinghausen/Detmold/Bielefeld? Will mich mal irgentwo mit einklinken.



In Detmold werde ich wohl wieder öfters unterwegs sein wenn die Tage mal  länger werden 

Aber das kann man dann ja mal kurzfristig klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (14. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> In Detmold werde ich wohl wieder öfters unterwegs sein wenn die Tage mal  länger werden
> 
> Aber das kann man dann ja mal kurzfristig klären.



Jop


----------



## slang (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jayesso,
der Verabrede Thread ist tot, das stimmt.
es gibt hier aber ne Runde von Leuten, die gemeinsam schöne Touren fahren.
Wegen einiger Ausfälle eines Users vor ein paar Wochen, hat nur keiner mehr Lust, hier öffentlich Touren zu posten.
Das wird jetzt über andere Medien geregelt.
Es gibt jetzt keinen Email-Verteiler oder so, aber wenn du Interesse hast, bekommst du nen PM wenn ne Runde geplant ist.


----------



## Jayesso (14. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hallo Jayesso,
> der Verabrede Thread ist tot, das stimmt.
> es gibt hier aber ne Runde von Leuten, die gemeinsam schöne Touren fahren.
> Wegen einiger Ausfälle eines Users vor ein paar Wochen, hat nur keiner mehr Lust, hier öffentlich Touren zu posten.
> ...



danke slang,
ja hab interesse.
kann mich ja dann immer noch entscheiden, ob ich da gerade bock / zeit hab. vielen dank.


----------



## slang (14. Januar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> kann mich ja dann immer noch entscheiden, ob ich da gerade bock / zeit hab. vielen dank.



das sowieso, machen wir alle so


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Jemand hier der für nen schmalen Euro sowas drehen kann, wenn ich die Maße angebe?


----------



## tangoba62 (15. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Hallo Jayesso,
> der Verabrede Thread ist tot, das stimmt.
> es gibt hier aber ne Runde von Leuten, die gemeinsam schöne Touren fahren.
> Wegen einiger Ausfälle eines Users vor ein paar Wochen, hat nur keiner mehr Lust, hier öffentlich Touren zu posten.
> ...



Hallo,

habe das nicht verfolgen können ,wundere mich aber  das der Thread wegen einer Person stillgelegt wird. Dann kann doch der Thread komplett gelöscht werden oder?? 

Find ich schon bischen kindisch,wenn sich hier jeder sein Süppchen kocht!! 

Gruß 
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2012)

Naja, ganz zu ist vielleicht übertrieben. Es haben sich in letzter Zeit nur alle ein wenig zurück gehalten. Liegt aber auch an der Jahreszeit...


----------



## slang (15. Januar 2012)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das nicht verfolgen können ,wundere mich aber  das der Thread wegen einer Person stillgelegt wird. Dann kann doch der Thread komplett gelöscht werden oder??
> 
> ...



Nein, das stimmt auch nicht so ganz. Habe mich vielleicht auch nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
Ich spreche jetzt nur für mich, weiß nicht wie das sonst so gesehen wird.
Erstmal koche ich nicht mein Süppchen, sondern spreche mich mit nem Kreis von Leuten ab. Wie du im Bilder Thread gerade aktuell von Samstag sehen kannst kommen da gelegentlich schon einige Personen zusammen.

Ich habe hier im Touren Thread im letzten Jahr so einige Vorschläge gemacht, das artete dann regelmäßig aus, "könnte erst ne Stunde später, holt ihr mich da und da ab, warum nicht Samstag statt Sonntag" usw. und so fort. So funktioniert das halt nicht. Das Forum ist dafür halt zu langsam. Ich lese hier von meinem PC mit, und nicht per Handy.

Wenn überhaupt würd ich hier nur noch fixe Termine posten, wer kommt, okay, wer nicht kommt, auch okay. Vielleicht dann beim nächsten mal.
Am Ende sinds dann immer die gleichen Leute gewesen, hätte ich auch gleich per PM fragen können. 

Und dann kommt da noch so ein Spinner der hier rumschreit wie nen Kind, droht einem Prügel an, und spamt hier völlig gestört rum.
Da habe ich keinen Bock drauf. 

Und warum du dich jetzt für Löschung des Threads aussprichst, für die Wiehenbiker funktioniert er doch. Und von dir hab ich im letzten Jahr, glaube ich zumindest, keine Tourenvorschläge gelesen. 

Aber ist ja kein Problem, wenn du möchtest schreib ich dich bei geplanten Touren auch an. 

Und Kris hat auch recht, ist kein Wetter im Moment 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hope Pro II Evo mit Sapim Race und ZTR Flow, Gewichte die ich gefunden hab reichen von knapp 1850 - 1900gr pro Satz. Bei mir eine Ersparnis von rund 500gr zu meinem jetzigen SunRingle Drift.
> Leider kommt der LRS erst in 2 Wochen, deswegen kann ich wegen Steifigkeit und so noch nix sagen bei unserer Gewichtsklasse, sollte aber laut Verkäufer kein Problem darstellen, solange kein heftiges Zeug im Bikepark damit getrieben wird.



Ich greife hier nochmal aus gegebenen Anlass auf.

Die Kombi habe ich mir jetzt auch angeschaut.
Hast du bei Action-Sports bestellt, oder lässt du einspeichen?
Glaubst du die Flow hält, du bist doch bestimmt noch schwerer als ich.
Und Bikepark machst du wahrscheinlich auch öfters als ich.

Aktuell tendiere ich zu folgender Kombi:

Hope Pro Evo II
Sapim CX-Ray
Spank Subrosa Evo

Willst du nachher Tubless fahren?


----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2012)

Einer der so unverschleißarm fährt wie du, sollte in jedem Fall darauf achten, dass er sich ne Felge mit verschweißtem (also nicht gesteckt)und verschliffenem Felgenstoß besorgt. Die gibt´s z.B. von Mavic  - EN521 = unkaputtbar...oder gleich nen Satz DEEMAX


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2012)

Unverschleißarm  
No Pain, No Game


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> No Pain, No Game


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Januar 2012)

*Surfjunk:
*
Wieso nimmst Du eigentlich kein System-LRS (DT Swiss / Mavic / ... )??

Ich hätte da, was das Einspeichen angeht, ein besseres Gefühl...

Ich kenne mal keinen, der das richtig beherrscht - oder läßt Du Äkschn Spocht das machen??

chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2012)

Ne Ãkschn Spocht wahrscheinlich nicht.
Daher ja auch meine Frage an RolfÃ© 

Bernd wird mir bestimmt nen Vogel zeigen wenn ich da mit den Einzelteilen auflaufe.
Aber im Techforum tummeln sich ein paar Gewerbliche Ã¼ber die man gutes liest.

Fragen kostet nix 



> Wieso nimmst Du eigentlich kein System-LRS (DT Swiss / Mavic / ... )??



Weil ich natÃ¼rlich meiner IndividualitÃ¤t damit mehr Ausdruck geben mÃ¶chte und bessere Fahrtechniken nur dann ausÃ¼ben kann wenn ich eine HighEndbeiVollmondhandeingespeichenmitVodoozauberbelegtenLRS fahre 

Keine Ahnung, habe die letzten Tage mal so rum gegoogelt und find sowas ganz nett.

Edith sagt:

Die einzigen die ich richtig geil finde wÃ¤ren die Crossmaxx SX - 629â¬ bei AS. weiss, naja.
DafÃ¼r kann ich schon bauen lassen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2012)

Du willst nen guten Customaufbau?

http://light-wolf.de/ Werde ich definitiv für meinen neuen LRS irgendwann mal nehmen - sehr netter Kontakt, gute Qualität (laut Quellen) und sehr Kulant! Dafür ist der Preis dann in Ordnung - einfach mal anrufen, das mag er lieber als E-Mail


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Du willst nen guten Customaufbau?
> 
> http://light-wolf.de/ Werde ich definitiv für meinen neuen LRS irgendwann mal nehmen - sehr netter Kontakt, gute Qualität (laut Quellen) und sehr Kulant! Dafür ist der Preis dann in Ordnung - einfach mal anrufen, das mag er lieber als E-Mail



Jep, kann ich nur bestätigen.

Der wäre auch meine erste Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (16. Januar 2012)

www.whizz-wheels.de - die machen auch eine wirklich gute Arbeit - ich hatte schon 2 LRS von denen, keiner musste jemals nach zentriert werden oder hatte auch nur einen Speichenbruch.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2012)

Auch nett.
Wenn ich mir da die Kombi von Rolf zusammen stelle hab ich was Handgemachtes für den Preis der SX.

Ich frag mal meine Kombi bei denen auch an.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2012)

fÃ¼r 629â¬ ist die o.g. kombination aber zu teuer.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand von euch aufm Turmtrail eine Kabelhalterung für meine 36 Van R findet, bitte Bescheid geben 

Dieses kleine Teil: (neues ist aber schon geordert  )


----------



## RolfK (16. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich greife hier nochmal aus gegebenen Anlass auf.
> 
> Die Kombi habe ich mir jetzt auch angeschaut.
> Hast du bei Action-Sports bestellt, oder lässt du einspeichen?
> ...




Moins
hab hier im Bikemarkt geschaut und bin fündig geworden. Der Kerl heisst Runterfahrer alias SpeerLaufräder. Ich denke er bekommt den LRS komplett von Hope, ist ja so eigentlich Standardware von denen, er zentriert nach, drückt ab und sichert die Nippel gegen Verdrehen. Ich hab vorher angefragt, ob der LRS mit Endurobiking und 100kg verträglich ist und er meinte ja.
Tubeless werde ich wahrscheinlich beim nächsten Reifensatz mal probieren, werde den jetzigen erstmal runterrocken.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561498


----------



## Huskyspeed (16. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt auch nicht so ganz. Habe mich vielleicht auch nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
> Ich spreche jetzt nur für mich, weiß nicht wie das sonst so gesehen wird.
> Erstmal koche ich nicht mein Süppchen, sondern spreche mich mit nem Kreis von Leuten ab. Wie du im Bilder Thread gerade aktuell von Samstag sehen kannst kommen da gelegentlich schon einige Personen zusammen.
> 
> ...


 
Schön Stefan! Dann kannst du mich ja auch mal anschreiben

Bei mir ist der PM Kasten immer ziemlich leer.

LG Michael


----------



## kris. (16. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja mal geil! Ob die uns ne Forums-Edition machen?
Ich lass mich auch sponsorn!


----------



## Huskyspeed (16. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal geil! Ob die uns ne Forums-Edition machen?
> Ich lass mich auch sponsorn!


 

COOL Kris!! 

Vor allem die Silberfäden gegen Geruchbildung,wenns wirkt hilft es bestimmt bei der Yetijagd

Aber im ernst schickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32878878"]The Whole Enchilada: Top to Bottom - Moab, Utah on Vimeo[/ame]

der Traumtrail


----------



## kris. (18. Januar 2012)

jepp. Der dürfte reichlich Laune machen!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

Oh Mann, heute ist nicht mein Tag.
Am besten ich lege mich gleich auf Sofa und beweg mich nicht. 

Heute morgen stehe ich um 4.30 auf damit ich um 6.15 meinen Flug Hannover-Nürnberg bekomme. 
Reifenpanne, Flug verpasst, einziger Flug nach Nürnberg an diesen Tag

Nightride mit Crisscross und Nippelspanner heute Abend. 
Schaltwerksabriss 
Und beim zurück laufen fängt es an zu Regnen. 

Es kann nur besser werden


----------



## criscross (18. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Oh Mann, heute ist nicht mein Tag.
> Am besten ich lege mich gleich auf Sofa und beweg mich nicht.
> 
> Heute morgen stehe ich um 4.30 auf damit ich um 6.15 meinen Flug Hannover-Nürnberg bekomme.
> ...


 
wir sind aber auch mit Schaltwerk dran nass geworden 

hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht,

gerne wieder


----------



## RolfK (18. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Schaltwerksabriss
> Und beim zurück laufen fängt es an zu Regnen.



Konnteste denn nicht das Schaltwerk rausbauen bauen und als SSP zurückfahren oder hat es die Kette auch zerlegt?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2012)

die kette dürfte in dem fall etwas zu lang gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2012)

Mutitool = kürzen!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die kette dürfte in dem fall etwas zu lang gewesen sein.



Richtig, und ich hab doch auch noch die KeFü dran.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mutitool = kürzen!



beim hardtail mag das gehen, aber beim fully wird das eher schlecht sein.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2012)

naja ich denke für das normale heimfahren wirds wohl gehen^^
habe ich auch schon gemacht 


naja, er ist ja zuhause angekommen!


----------



## Amokles (19. Januar 2012)

ganz ehrlich? bevor ich im dunkeln bei kälte und regen ne kette kürze, schiebe ich lieber nach hause....

bzw. ich würds noch schlauer machen und mein bike als kickboard benutzen 

@ surfjunk

er kein glück und dann auch noch pech dabei.... das kenn ich


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Oh Mann, heute ist nicht mein Tag.
> Am besten ich lege mich gleich auf Sofa und beweg mich nicht.
> 
> Heute morgen stehe ich um 4.30 auf damit ich um 6.15 meinen Flug Hannover-Nürnberg bekomme.
> Reifenpanne, Flug verpasst, einziger Flug nach Nürnberg an diesen Tag



Avis. Nach Nürnberg 4,5 h. Kein Problem. Hatte vor 2 Jahren ne Baustelle da...



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Nightride mit Crisscross und Nippelspanner heute Abend. Schaltwerksabriss



Pech. Kann passieren. :kotz:



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Und beim zurück laufen fängt es an zu Regnen.



Das war doch vorausgesagt. Du wärst auch auf dem Rad nass geworden.
MTB ist ein Outdoor-Sport. 



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Es kann nur besser werden



Jammerlappen. 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Januar 2012)

Ich erzähl gleich deinem Chef das du während der Arbeitszeit im Internet surfst


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Januar 2012)

Man sieht die neue Trailtech Evo in grün geil aus 

Hat einer von euch ne Trailtech? Lohnt sich der Preis? Ich will sie haben!


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Lohnt sich schon wenn du eher Abwärts orientiert bist, ich fände sie für ne Tour zu dick. 
Insgesamt bin ich aber mit meinen Platzangst-Sachen zufrieden, super nette Truppe. Bei Problemen einfach anrufen und die Elisa hilft dir weiter


----------



## RolfK (20. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Man sieht die neue Trailtech Evo in grün geil aus
> 
> Hat einer von euch ne Trailtech? Lohnt sich der Preis? Ich will sie haben!




Nee ne, da bin ich auch grad am gucken nach . Ich find die auch extrem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Januar 2012)

Ich find die Sachen bisher auch sehr geil. Konnte sie zwar noch nicht testen da das Bike ja IMMER noch nicht da ist, aber die Sachen sehen echt wertig aus! Hab die Deflector und ne lange und kurze RAM. Die Trailtech kann man ja (solange sie noch nicht so verdreckt is das der Schlamm nichtmehr ganz rauszuwaschen ist ;D) auch im Alltag tragen. Ich liebe sie jetzt schon 

Rolf: Nimm ne andere Farbe, du meintest du stehst nicht so auf grelle Farben


----------



## RolfK (20. Januar 2012)

:d


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2012)

Hmmm...ich habe auch eine Platzangst Ventec Jacke,

für Touren absolut ungeeignet,

klar, Wassererdicht ist die,

kommt nur kein Tropfen raus 

ich zieh die jetzt nur noch zum Brötchen holen 

auf dem Stadtschlampenrad an !

....ist wohl eher was für Gravity Biker....


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

Wie ich geschrieben hatte - Bergabwärtskompatibel


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2012)




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Januar 2012)

Jo hab ich mir gedacht. Aber um ehrlich zu sein habe ich noch nie eine Jacke gesehen in der ich noch NICHT geschwitzt habe wie sonstwas. Gibt es sowas wirklich? Ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen ^^ So viele sagen immer dass es sowas gibt, ich würde das auch gerne mal erleben. Liegt vielleicht daran das ich sowieso bei der kleinsten Bewegung anfange zu ölen wie sonstwas, für mich bräuchte es definitiv auch nen 8 Liter Streamer von Deuter ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2012)

willkommen im Club!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Januar 2012)

Achja, nen runtergesetzten Hoody konnte ich mir auch noch ersteigern von Platzangst! Den hol ich jetzt erstmal von der Packstation ab, hoffe der is kuschelig, ich brauch endlich mal was warmes für den Winter!


----------



## kris. (20. Januar 2012)

Ist er, trage ihn grade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Januar 2012)

Hast du den schonmal gewaschen? Habe nur den grünen in L bekommen, musste den braunen in XL nehmen. Laufen die ein?  der grüne passt sehr gut aber der braune gefällt mir noch besser, das Orange is geil! Der is halt nur echt extrem wuchtig ;-) grün is schön gemütlich weit, aber braun grenzt schon an ein Zelt. Ich bin unschlüssig... auf der anderen Seite bekommt man für den Preis auch eigentlich nen Hoody von anderen "normalen" Firmen nicht viel günstiger.


EDIT: Sehr gut, jetzt gibts ihn auf einmal wieder in L! Ich schick diesen hier zurück und bestell neu, das get ja saufix bei denen 


EDIT2: du musst dich DOCH nochmal äußern kris  nicht das ich jetzt umbestelle und nach der nächsten Wäsche passt mir keiner mehr^^


----------



## kris. (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den braunen in M und er passt sehr gut. 2x gewaschen, nicht eingelaufen.

Wo hast Du denn bestellt? Bikeunit?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. Januar 2012)

Bikemailorder. ****, da war der grüne ja noch billiger xD egal. Ich behalte beide, einen L einen XL, sind beide schön weit, den braunen schleuder ich halt noch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Amokles (21. Januar 2012)

Den braunen in xl würd ich dir ansonsten auch abnehmen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ihn gerade in die Waschmaschine befördert bei 40°, mal gucken was bei rumkommt ;-) Schönes Wetter übrigens bei uns heute im schönen Lipperland, findet ihr nich auch?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

Hier ist wieder so ein Kackwetter das man echt keine Lust hat sich in den Wald zu begeben.
4°C & Regen & Wind ...

Ich geh jetzt mitm Trialrad raus - bis später ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Januar 2012)

So siehts hier auch aus.. Sauwetter.


----------



## Domme02 (21. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hier ist wieder so ein Kackwetter das man echt keine Lust hat sich in den Wald zu begeben.
> 4°C & Regen & Wind ...
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mitm Trialrad raus - bis später ...



ne also DA raus kriegt mich keiner.

Heute steht Fitnesstudio und Rollentraining an....(ich hoffe ich finde genug bikefilme bei pinkbike und Co...)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Januar 2012)

Guck doch einfach nen richtigen Film bei, der geht auch länger.

Da ich ja jetzt nach Jahren auch erstmal wieder fit werden muss hab ich auch über nen Rollentrainer nachgedacht. Braucht man da zwangsläufig nen Rennrad zu? Oder gibts auch welche wo man sein MTB einspannen kann? Kenn mich da nicht aus.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

da gibts auch welche für die MTB's 

halte mal nach Geräten von Tacx ausschau, die gabs glaube ich in letzter Zeit günstig bei Hibike oder Konsorten


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2012)

achso, bzgl. des Wetters .. so schlimm wars aufm Trialer gar net, mann mus nur die Zehen viel bewegen damit sie warm bleiben .. und gelohnt hat es sich auch!


----------



## Domme02 (21. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Guck doch einfach nen richtigen Film bei, der geht auch lÃ¤nger.
> 
> Da ich ja jetzt nach Jahren auch erstmal wieder fit werden muss hab ich auch Ã¼ber nen Rollentrainer nachgedacht. Braucht man da zwangslÃ¤ufig nen Rennrad zu? Oder gibts auch welche wo man sein MTB einspannen kann? Kenn mich da nicht aus.



Richtige Filme sind mir zu langweilig und ich kann der Handlung nicht ganz folgen.... brauche erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã irgendwas sportliches( ich glaub ich gucke Langlauf auf Eurosport )

Ne ein Rennrad brauchste nicht.(die Rollen sind meist universell einsetzbar) Aber einen glatten Rollenreifen oder eben einen Slick fÃ¼rs MTB brauchst du schon. 
Rollentrainer gibts so ab 100â¬ (ich hab den Tacx Satori 140â¬). Mehr wÃ¼rde ich aber auch nicht ausgemesen. Wattmessung und den Kram hat man drauÃen ja schlieÃlich auch nicht...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Januar 2012)

Dieser hier? Oder gibts da unterschiedliche Versionen? Der hat schon wieder eine dieser seltsamen Nummernbezeichnungen ;-) Reicht da ein Slick oder müsste ich dafür hinten ein schmales Laufrad einbaun?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2012)

nen neuwertigen rollenreifen fürs mtb hätte ich noch rumliegen.


----------



## pecto69 (21. Januar 2012)

Guck mal im Heissen Draht oder bei eBay-Kleinazeigen da stehen reichlich Tacx drin!


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2012)

Hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank! Was ich mich gerade noch fragte.. mein Bike hat dann ja 12mm Steckachsen drin.. ist das damit möglich? Ich hab noch nie im Leben Steckachsen gesehen oder benutzt, in dem Bike was ich vor Jahren hatte wars ein normaler Schnellspanner.


----------



## Domme02 (21. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Dieser hier? Oder gibts da unterschiedliche Versionen? Der hat schon wieder eine dieser seltsamen Nummernbezeichnungen ;-) Reicht da ein Slick oder müsste ich dafür hinten ein schmales Laufrad einbaun?


ja genau den habe ich. Slick reicht, Laufrad ist egal.

Könnte nur Probleme mit der Steckachse geben. Bei dem Tacx Rollentrainer liegt extra ein anderer Schnellspanner für die Verwendung mit dem Trainier bei. (http://www.tacx.com/producten/fietstrainers/Satori/Accessoires.dot)
Ohne den geht es glaube ich nicht und für Steckachsen gibts wohl keine andere VErsion des Spanners. 
Gibt aber bestimmt rollentrainer mit denen das klappt...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. Januar 2012)

Wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen ;-) Ich finde irgendwie nich so richtig was, ich werd Tacx gleich einfach mal ne Mail schreiben und anfragen.


----------



## slang (22. Januar 2012)

Hi,
wahrscheinlich ist es einfacher, wenn du dir vom Schrott oder Wertstoffhof nen altes Stadt oder Trekkingrad holst. Schaltung, Bleche und sonstiges Gelumpe ab, richtige Sitzposition einstellen, und das Ding dann stationär in den Rollentrainer spannen.

So in der Art:


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2012)

So´n Profile-Aufsatz habe ich hier auch noch rumliegen...
Die Flasche kommt gut!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Januar 2012)

Gute Idee Slang, aber wenns irgendwie geht würde ich sehr gerne auf meinem Bike fahren damit ich möglichst mit der gleichen Geo und Sitzposition trainieren kann.

Mal abwarten obs von Tacx was gibt, ansonsten werd ichs so machen wie du.


----------



## Xeleux (22. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Mal abwarten obs von Tacx was gibt...



ich hab dieselbe problematik & tacx angeschrieben ...
das ergebnis: es gibt seitens tacx keine lösung für das befestigen von steckachsen, aber auch bei anderen herstellern bin ich nicht fündig geworden , echt ärgerlich ... 
kannst ja mal das ergebnis deiner rechere posten


----------



## Domme02 (22. Januar 2012)

stimmt auf dem eigenen Rad zu fahren ist ja grade der Grund warum man einen Rollentrainer und kein Spinning-Bike nimmt.
Obwohl das eig auch eine super Alternative wäre. Musst dann nicht immer den Reifen wechseln, Bike nicht putzen und die Position müsste man auch einstellen können. Einfach dein Rad vermessen und dann übernehmen.
Hab letztens gehört das bei einer Fitnessstudio-Auflösung um die Ecke, gebrauchte SPinning-Bikes für um die 100 Tacken verkauft wurden. Das wär was gewesen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Januar 2012)

Spinning Bike ist etwas zu sperrig ums die ganze Zeit hier rumstehen zu haben, hab nur ne kleine Wohnung, sonst hätte ich das auch in Erwägung gezogen. Na dann muss es wohl doch ein altes Stadtrad werden. Bzw. wollte ich mir auf Dauer auf jeden Fall auch noch nen Singlespeeder oder was in die Richtung holen. Aber das dauert noch.. naja mal schaun.


EDIT: Oder gibt es vielleicht Adapter die eine Nabe auf Schnellspanner umrüsten lassen? Müsste ja nich riesig was aushalten, bewegt sich ja kaum das Bike an sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. Januar 2012)

Kommt auf die Nabe an,
aber dann passt die doch nicht mehr in deinen Rahmen, oder versteh ich jetzt was nicht?

Und die Sitzposition auf so enem alten Hobel anzupassen ist ja recht einfach möglich. geht ja wirklich nur um die Punkte, Sattel,Lenker,Tretlagerposition.
Alle anderen Geometriewerte sind da ja egal.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Januar 2012)

ich kauf goonie sein s-works ab für den rollentraininer


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2012)

die reifen passen ja schon


----------



## slang (22. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> ich kauf goonie sein s-works ab für den rollentraininer



für 1310,- ?


----------



## pecto69 (22. Januar 2012)

Nen Carbonrad fürn Rollentrainer ?! Coole Idee!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2012)

Ist das nicht dafür gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (22. Januar 2012)

Öhmm, Carbon schön fest in nen Rollentrainer und dann über Risse und Brüche wunder?!
Ja DAFÜR ist es gebaut 
Außer Du fährst schön ruhig ohne Wiegetritt und andere Verwindungen...
Dirk


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Januar 2012)

Dachte ich eigentlich auch. So geleckt wie das immer aussieht muss das doch einfach immer am Rollentraininer gehangen haben


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2012)

ist doch nen S-Works !

der kann das wohl ab, hat den schweren Fahrer bis jetzt 
ja auch ausgehalten


----------



## pecto69 (22. Januar 2012)

Ne ne ne, damit isser schon gefahren! Aber nur bei trockenem Wetter und Untergrund .... und er putzt..putzt...putzt..


----------



## pecto69 (22. Januar 2012)

Je Stefan, nen schweren Fahrer aber es war nicht in einer Zange und wurde am Hinterbau festgahlten, glaube Carbon mag das nicht...
Beim fahren im Gelände gehen die Kräfte senkrecht auf die Felge, außer du kachelst gegen nen Baumstumpf oder Grenzstein, das könnte übel enden


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2012)

Wollen wir mal nicht so gemein zu ihm sein, er ist schließlich ein netter Zeitgenosse!


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2012)

Man könnte auch sagen er kümmert sich...


----------



## pecto69 (22. Januar 2012)

Iss nich' gemein is true, frag ihn....


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte mal behaupten ich fahre mehr Kilometer mit dem Hobel als die meisten von euch hier,....
Aber ..... Ich kümmer mich halt auch.... danke Kris.

Und..... Für so ein Rahmen ist Rolle der tot denke ich.... MAL ja.... Aber nicht auf dauer....... 

Und Slang..1310....


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2012)

Zur Erinnerung ihr Säcke.....
Habs extra festgehalten weil ich wusste das so was noch kommt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (22. Januar 2012)

Ein Mal Angie


----------



## tangoba62 (22. Januar 2012)

Wo waren denn heute die ganzen Leute im Wald , die ihre Räder dreckig machen ??

Hab niemenden gesehen.Naja hätte wahrscheinlich auch länger fahren sollen, nach 3 Std. und pitsch-patsch-Nasse Füße dann aber kein Bock mehr gehabt


----------



## slang (22. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs denn mit so was, kann man alles drauf stellen..Fully, Carbonrad, Dreirad, Einkaufswagen...

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/rollentrainer-tacx-elite/tacx-galaxia-t1100/291869.html


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2012)

Wäre mal interessant das Ding zu testen ob es sich so gut schlägt wie versprochen...


----------



## slang (22. Januar 2012)

Meinst jetzt das Gerät speziell, oder eher die generelle Bauart?
Man muss es schon ein wenig üben, und auch etwas konzentrierter bei der Sache sein, als mit den anderen Dingern.

Und nein, man rast nicht mit 35 Sachen in die Wohnzimmeranrichte, wenn man mal von der Rolle abrutscht


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2012)

Hm, die generelle Bauart. Wenn es mehr davon gibt die nach dem Prinzip arbeiten...
Leider hab ich aber keinen Platz für ne Rolle...


----------



## slang (22. Januar 2012)

Klar, gibt einfachere Ausführungen ohne diese Beschleunigungs- und Abbremsfunktion  , gibt sogar Halterungen um den Lenker einzuspannen. Dann brauch man sich auch nur noch aufs treten konzentrieren. 

Aber du könntest doch gut deinen Renner in so einen Standard-Hinterbaudingens einspannen. Die sind auch meistens klappbar, und nehmen dann kaum Platz weg.


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2012)

Das es einfache Rollen gibt weiss ich auch! 

Das Problem mit dem Platz besteht weniger bei der Unterbringung als mehr während des Fahrens. Weiss auch nicht ob ich Lust hab jedesmal den Renner vom Keller ins WoZi und zurück zu schleppen. Aber das wäre wohl die einzige Mögichkeit...
Hm, mal überlegen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (22. Januar 2012)

War doch nicht ernst gemeint pecto ;-) Ich wÃ¼rd kein Carbonrahmen einspannen, schon garkein S-Works  Obwohl... fÃ¼r 1310â¬.. Goonie? 

Und mal ehrlich.. ich bin noch nicht lange hier bei und kenne leider noch fast keinen von euch persÃ¶nlich.. ich besitze derzeit ja noch nichtmal ein Bike  Aber ich glaube dir dass du ne ganze Menge damit fÃ¤hrst. Alles andere wÃ¤re glaube ich auch selten dÃ¤mlich wenn man so ein geiles Teil besitzt.
Willste dir jetzt das schicke Trek Carbon Fully anschaffen? Weis nichmehr wies heiÃt aber du hattest doch mal ein Bild gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (24. Januar 2012)

Thema: 650B Laufräder

http://www.tune.de/de/tune-produkte/laufraeder/mtb-laufraeder/item/154-650b-all-mountain/-freeride

die sollen auf nen normales 26" MTB passen, es quasi zum besseren 29er machen.

...die Schlacht ist eröffnet!


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2012)

.....es gibt so Sachen.....die braucht kein Mensch.....

.....Kopfschüttel...


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Januar 2012)

Wow!!!

Einfach Aufstecken und los.

Es gibt auch schon ne Liste von kompatiblen Gabeln .... Maguras mit Steckachse
Falls Du keine Magura mit Steckachse fährst geht auch ne Lefty (also falls Du nen Upgrade machst ...)

Unglaubliche Möglichkeiten .... bei allen anderen Gabeln gehts möglicherweise nicht oder evtl. gar nicht oder so ....

Auch geil  -->   _ 650B Laufräder bieten wesentlich mehr Traktion als 26 Zoll Laufräder_.
In der Beschreibung von 29er (im gleichen Satz) steht aber ... quasi kein Unterschied im Trockenen ... nur im Nassen *meist *bessere Traktion. Meist - nicht immer - möglicherweise kann man das fühlen ...

Sinnfrei ... genau wie 29..... 

Haben die nicht alle Tassen im Schrank????

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Januar 2012)

Man kennt es doch mittlerweile. Die Menschen können nicht mehr auf einer Technologie o.ä. beruhen, geschweige denn anstreben sie auch noch zu verbessern. In der heutigen Zeit in der der Fortschritt exponentiell voran schreitet muss es auch im Bikesport natürlich mindestens jede Saison eine sog. "bahnbrechende" Neuheit geben die die Welt revolutionieren wird. Wir können uns also auf 27,96" oder gar 28,25" freuen. In einem Jahr ist es endlich soweit!


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2012)

Mir langts, ich bau um auf 24"


----------



## gooni11 (24. Januar 2012)

Kettcar?!?!?! 
Top traktion.... Kein umfallen mehr an Ampeln.... Breitreifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2012)

Aber nur mit Tieferlegung. Quasi angepasst ans Niveau!


----------



## slang (24. Januar 2012)

650?
ist doch so ein Hollandradmaß.
Aber grösser als 28".
Dann gibts noch 27", 630mm, grösser als 28" mit 622mm ????

Na ja, irgendwie wird immer wieder nen neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> 650?
> ist doch so ein Hollandradmaß.
> Aber grösser als 28".
> Dann gibts noch 27", 630mm, grösser als 28" mit 622mm ????



http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## poekelz (24. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html



"650 B 	584 mm 	French utility bikes, tandems, and loaded-touring bikes; some older Raleigh and Schwinn mountain bikes"

27,5" ist ein Hollandrad-Maß (in Frankreich sind das natürlich die French...) - aber viel besser: Die UR-Mountainbike Größe, mann wenn das nicht RETRO ist 

Natürlich braucht das kein Mensch!


----------



## slang (24. Januar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html



Was genau möchtest du mir jetzt sagen?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Januar 2012)

Leute, bin ja immer noch wegen des Satori am nachdenken als Rollentraininer, will und muss fit werden, das geht auf die Weise glaube ich wesentlich genauer und kontrollierter als aufm Mountainbike, wenn ich mit dem draußen bin will ich Spaß haben und nich andauernd auf die Pulsuhr gucken.

Ich hab meinen alten 120mm Fully Rahmen unten im Keller total vergessen den mir der Dieb vor ein paar Jahren netterweise dagelassen hat. Antrieb is das noch komplett dran und sogar das Hinterrad noch da. Leider sind natürlich Gabel und Dämpfer weg. Frage:

Gibt es Spacer für die Dämpferaufnahme die man auch zum fahren auf der Rolle drinlassen könnte? Kommt ja nur meine Körperlast drauf, keine Sprungbelastung o.ä. Und wie genau finde ich raus was für eine Gabel vorne reinkommt? Einfach den Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr messen? Dann bräuchte ich nurnoch den Spacer, eine billige Gabel und nen Vorderrad.


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Spacer speziell gibts jetzt nicht, aber du könntest da ja auch nen Stück Holz oder Metall reinklemmen. Auf Dauer machst du dir den Rahmen wahrscheinlich kaputt.
Besorg dir Dämpfer und Gabel und fahr draussen, für die Rolle siehe oben 

Wenn die Kiste schon älter ist, ist der Steuersatz wahrscheinlich Ahead und 1 1/8 Zoll. Innendurchmesser messen und mal im Netz schauen, weiß den Wert nicht auswendig


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Naja mit dem Rahmen mach ich eh nichts mehr, der hat schon ne fette Beule drin und in 2-3 Wochen soll ja endlich das Cagua kommen!

Ich schau lieber ob ich ein billiges gebrauchtes HT bekomme, das dürfte ja nicht zu teuer sein und hält die Rolle wahrscheinlich länger aus. Den Antrieb vom alten kann ich ja immer noch da einbaun wenns zu schlecht sein sollte ^^


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Sowas müsste es doch eigentlich tun oder? Hab den mal abgeschrieben was alles total kaputt is^^


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2012)

sollte gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Kris,
neues Foto?


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2012)

Jau, war beim Frisör!


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Jau, war beim Frisör!



Und? Haste ihn verklagt 

Bluteiger Wolf, 

dazu dann noch den:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bielefeld/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u201168


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Das wäre natürlich übel günstiger als ich dachte alles zusammen, da machts sogar nichts wenn er wirklich nur bei schlechtestem Wetter benutzt würde ^^ Ist es noch wichtig auf irgendetwas zu achten bei der alten Mühle? Kenne mich ja noch nicht sonderlich aus. Muss sowieso erstmal erfahren was für ne Rahmenhöhe das hat, Steuerrohr sieht so kurz aus.

Und sollte ich die Schaltung dranlassen oder auf Singlespeed umrüsten? Mit Schlatung müsste das ganze doch noch variabler sein oder? Das Ding hier wäre groß genug für mich Lulatsch und schon auf Singlespeed umgebaut. Allerdings auch ziemlich teuer für was altes, oder geht das noch in Ordnung wenns noch alles in gutem Zustand ist?

Bald is das Thema abgeschlossen dann nerv ich auch nichtmehr ;-)


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Wie groß bist du denn? Für Rahmenhöhe 63 solltest du schon knapp 2m groß sein
das andere ist schon recht klein, schätze mal so auf 54cm.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Okay, dann ist das zu groß^^ Bin 183, hab allerdings ne 92er Schrittlänge wenn ich sehr eng messe wies überall beschrieben steht.

Also sind die beide wohl nichts von der Größe, brauch ich wohl was in der Mitte. Wie funktioniert das denn auf nem Wertstoffhof? Ich dachte die sammeln und nehmen alles nur auseinander. Kann man da wirklich hin und sich was kaufen? Dann würde ich bei der AGA in Detmold einfach mal vorbeischaun.


EDIT: Das hier is das letzte was ich bei Ebay gefunden hab. Aber das sieht arg rostig aus für den Preis.


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Hier in Bielefeld bekomms du bei der Recycling-börse zumindest Teile. Ganze Räder verkaufen sie dir nur gegen Berechtigungsnachweis, Harz4 oder ähnliches.

du brauchst wahrscheinlich was zwischen 59-61cm Höhe


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Hm, den ganzen Rest dann zusammenzukaufen wäre wahrscheinlich auch nich gerade unter 100 Euro oder? Vielleicht sollte ichs dann doch mit einem von denen probieren, oder zumindest mal probejuckeln.


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

eigentlich zu schade für nen Rolle, am Preis müsste aber auch noch was gehen.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bielefeld/fahrraeder/herren/u144058


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Wieso finde ich sowas nie, ich hab doch auch alles durchgeguckt  Das würde ich sogar auch noch auf der Straße fahren bei gutem Wetter  Was meinst du was das wert ist? Das wäre ja wirklich auch noch was für draußen, da würde ich auch ein wenig mehr investieren, will mich aber auch nicht verarschen lassen aufgrund von Unwissenheit.


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

hm Keine Ahnung versuch mal 150,- 
Kommt son bisschen auf den Zustand an, Kette, Kranz, Laufräder, Reifen.
Prüf auch ob Tretlager und Laufräder kein Spiel haben.

wenn soweit okay, darfs vielleicht auch etwas mehr sein


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Okay, also Spreichenspannung, Rundlauf, Abnutzung der Ritzel und Kurbel anschaun und einmal seitliches Spiel bei den Laufrädern und Tretlager prüfen? Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Ketter zu prüfen ohne so einen Abstandsmesser?


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Okay, also Spreichenspannung, Rundlauf, Abnutzung der Ritzel und Kurbel anschaun und einmal seitliches Spiel bei den Laufrädern und Tretlager prüfen? Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Ketter zu prüfen ohne so einen Abstandsmesser?


 
nun übertreibs aber nicht !

du willst doch nur ein olles Rad für die Rolle,

und nicht für die nächste Tour de France


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Vorne am Ketteblatt schauen wie weit du die Kette vom Blatt wegziehen kannst. mehrere mm ist zuviel

Und mach ne Probefahrt, von wegen krummer Rahmen oder Gabel


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du mir jetzt sagen?



bevor man meckert, sollte man sich lieber genau damit beschäftigen wie die größenangaben zustande kommen und was für reifen montiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2012)




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Hat schonmal ne 60er Rahmengröße, das müsste nach deiner Ferndiagnose dann ja perfekt passen! Ich werd morgen telefonisch mal einen Probefahrtstermin klarmachen und dann mal sehen


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2012)

erkundige dich mal wann der nächste fundsachenverkauf stattfindet.
da bekommste son bike fast geschenkt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Auch ne gute Idee! Die ist am 29.April in der Detmolder Bürgerberatung ab 9 Uhr morgens, nach den Kleinteilen werden Räder im Hinterhof versteigert! Tja, wat nu, wer weis was da alles so steht


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Auch ne gute Idee! Die ist am 29.April in der Detmolder Bürgerberatung ab 9 Uhr morgens, nach den Kleinteilen werden Räder im Hinterhof versteigert! Tja, wat nu, wer weis was da alles so steht



Dein altes 

Kai,
ich habe gar nicht gemeckert. Ist dir vor lauter Humorbefreiung vielleicht nicht augefallen. 

In der mündlichen Prüfung zum Kaufmann Fachrichtung Fahrräder, vor über 20 Jahren habe ich statt ner 1 nur ne 2+ bekommen, weil ich genau an der Frage zu Laufradgrößen von Hollandrädern gescheitert bin. 
Tja nun, ichs habs immer noch nicht gelernt.


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Tja nun, ichs habs immer noch nicht gelernt.


 
Bist hat ein hoffnungsloser Fall!


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Wolfi,
wie wärs denn damit?




allerdings etwas teurer, 
Teileauflistung wenn Interesse


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Bist hat ein hoffnungsloser Fall!



Und du ne du..e Hackfr...e


----------



## gooni11 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch ein Bike fürn Rollentrainer. Auch etwas teurer aber sieht dafür gut aus. Kannste sogar mal mit zu Eisdiele im Sommer


----------



## kris. (25. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Und du ne du..e Hackfr...e



Wir sind schon nen süßes Pärchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch ein Bike fürn Rollentrainer. Auch etwas teurer aber sieht dafür gut aus.
> Kannste sogar mal mit zu Eisdiele im Sommer



Für mehr taugt das ja auch nicht


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2012)

Yeah, endlich mal wieder Leben hier


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2012)

So ists! 
Da macht das mitlesen Spaß!

@ Kris: endlich ists dein Profilbild geworden!


----------



## gooni11 (25. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So ists!
> Da macht das mitlesen Spaß!
> 
> @ Kris: endlich ists dein Profilbild geworden!



Wenns nur das wär.... Guck ma in seinen Führerschein


----------



## RolfK (25. Januar 2012)

Schaltet mal im TV auf SWR/BW um.......Mit dem Fahrrad über die Anden


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Januar 2012)

Sowas empfange ich nicht, Rolf! Das sind Sender bei deren Programm man mitdenken muß und wo weder Action noch Erotik läuft.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Nene Leute, sieht zwar schick aus, aber ich werds eh nich viel benutzen außer auf der Rolle und ich glaube da machts keinen Unterschied. 200 ist mein absolutes max. was ich dafür ausgebe. Der ganze Endurokram den ich mir neu zulegen muss (naja... will) im Moment is teuer genug ;-)


----------



## RolfK (25. Januar 2012)

Tschuldigung 

Ich schalt jetzt aber auch auf die Privaten um, bin geistig jetzt auch erschöpft von soviel Niveau und Input und überhaupt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Lasst das mit dem TV einfach ganz. Ich hab die Kiste außer für BlueRays oder zocken seit Monaten nichtmehr angehabt, nurnoch Sch**** 

Meine 5.10 sind endlich da! Und sie passen in 46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (25. Januar 2012)

Da haste wohl recht, wirklich brauchbares läuft nur selten.

Ja sauber  Und sind geil die Teile oder?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Auf jeden Fall gemütlich! Nur der linke Innenknöchel stößt immer oben auf, hab ja jetzt doch die low. Da das aber weich is is das denke ich nur ne Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. Januar 2012)

Bei Ghost siehts so aus als würde alles pünktlich seinen Weg nehmen    Bald ist es endlich soweit!!! Noch 2 Wochen wenn alles glatt läuft!


----------



## RolfK (25. Januar 2012)

Den Jubelschrei hör ich bestimmt in Lemgo noch, wenn der Hobel endlich da ist 

Hast ja auch lang genug gewartet - Cu on trail


----------



## Amokles (26. Januar 2012)

mmmh. nen cagua! sehr geil. das wäre bei mir auch sicher in die engere wahl gekommen


----------



## 230691 (26. Januar 2012)

Aloha zusammen,
mal ne kurze frage zwischendurch. 
Kann ich die Schaltwerkröllchen auch wechseln ohne das eine neue Kette ran muss oder würde die Kette dann zu springen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. Januar 2012)

ich würde sagen das hängt davon ab ob die kette sich gelängt hat (aber dann springt sie auch auf den alten)


----------



## slang (26. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen,
> mal ne kurze frage zwischendurch.
> Kann ich die Schaltwerkröllchen auch wechseln ohne das eine neue Kette ran muss oder würde die Kette dann zu springen?



Kannste wechseln, wenn die Kette auf den Röllchen springt, möchte ich den Rest des Antriebes nicht sehen


----------



## 230691 (26. Januar 2012)

Du bist gemein 
Da springt NICHTS... nur sehen sie... ich mach morgen ein Foto 

Hatte vorhin noch zwei weitere Fragen, aber habe sie vergessen... egal, fallen mir sicherlich später wieder ein.


----------



## slang (26. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Hatte vorhin noch zwei weitere Fragen, aber habe sie vergessen... egal, fallen mir sicherlich später wieder ein.


Ja ja, die Altersdemenz greift immer mehr um sich


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Januar 2012)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auf Rolle ,Straße oder sogar im Wald nach Pulsuhr? Ich hab mir ja jetzt eine bestellt, müsste morgen ankommen, mittlerweile überlege ich aber ob ich mich wirklich davon "abhängig" machen soll oder ob ich mir das Geld lieber für was sinnvolleres spare..


----------



## slang (26. Januar 2012)

Ich habe so nen Ding an meinem Tacho, benutz ich aber nicht wirklich.
Fahr halt eher zum Spass, nicht für Erfolg. 
Und der stellt sich dann auch so ein. Sicherlich nicht so wie bei jemanden, der mit Trainingsplan und Pulsuhr alles überwacht und berechnet. 

An meinem "Ernährungsplan" läßt sich wahrscheinlich auch noch was machen.
Pommes, Döner, Pizza, Chipes und Weizenbier sind glaub ich nicht immer so 100% isotonisch 

Aber radeln ist für mich Spass und wenn ich mir da Druck mache, habe ich da bald keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Pommes, Döner, Pizza, Chipes und Weizenbier sind glaub ich nicht immer so 100%



wie jetzt nicht???

An diese Ernährungsplan halte ich mich auch


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Aber radeln ist für mich Spass und wenn ich mir da Druck mache, habe ich da bald keinen Bock mehr drauf.



wo kann man hier unterschreiben??

Ich hab meine Pulsuhr immer um. Aber ich Fahr nicht 
danach. Aber der Mensch möchte halt immer gerne 
alles wissen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Januar 2012)

So gings mir auch, besonders da mein Puls anscheinend genetisch bedingt (konnte mir noch kein Arzt ne bessere Antwort geben) sehr schnell sehr hoch geht bei Belastung. Außerdem dachte ich, könnte ich die für die Grundlagenausdauer benutzen, da ich mich sonst meistens eher überlaste als in niedrigen Bereichen zu bleiben ^^


----------



## Domme02 (27. Januar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich auf Rolle ,Straße oder sogar im Wald nach Pulsuhr? Ich hab mir ja jetzt eine bestellt, müsste morgen ankommen, mittlerweile überlege ich aber ob ich mich wirklich davon "abhängig" machen soll oder ob ich mir das Geld lieber für was sinnvolleres spare..



Hi also ich hab die pulsier eigentlich immer dabei.
Wenn du aber keinen trainingsplan oder so hast, Fahr lieber nach Laune und gucke eben mal ab und zu zum Vergleich drauf.
Besser wäre natürlich eine Leistungsdiagnostik ...

Wenn du eh keine rennen fahren willst, Fahr einfach nach Lust und Laune. Wird dich schon trainieren 

Genetisch beginnt geht er schnell hoch? Schonmal ruhepuls gemessen? Wenn der hoch ist, ist e ja kein Problem das er auch hoch geht. Schnelles ansteigen der HF ist eig trainingspezifisch einfach zu verbessern. (Grundlage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (27. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aber der Mensch möchte halt immer gerne
> alles wissen.



Menschen lieben Statistik 

Ich hab auch seit Jahren einen Pulsmesser und ich kenne mittlerweile meine Werte in denen ich so für gewöhnlich rumfahre. 
Ich kann also daran schon recht gut erkennen (beim draufschauen und hinterher beim eintragen in die allwissende Tabelle) ob ich was im Körper (z.B. Erkältung/Infekt) habe.

Aber nach einem speziellen Trainingsprogramm fahre ich nicht - just4fun - aber wenn ich z.B. für eine Transalp trainieren müsste, würde ich das damit machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Januar 2012)

pulsuhr auf dem mtb und dann im wald bringt m.M.n. wenig.

auf dem rennrad und dann auf einer gleichmäßigen strecke ohne viel rauf und runter (trails) macht eine pulsuhr hingegen schon sinn.

es kommt aber auch immer darauf an welche ziele man verfolgt. mit etwas training kann man beim marathon schon ins erste drittel fahren. beim cc sind hingegen ganz andere anforderungen gefragt. da gehts gleich von 0 auf 100.


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2012)

naja, berghoch kann sie dir zumindest sagen, ob du nicht mal nen gang runter schalten solltest.


----------



## freetourer (27. Januar 2012)

QUOTE=Wolfs.Blut;9146053]So gings mir auch, besonders da mein Puls anscheinend genetisch bedingt (konnte mir noch kein Arzt ne bessere Antwort geben) sehr schnell sehr hoch geht bei Belastung. Außerdem dachte ich, könnte ich die für die Grundlagenausdauer benutzen, da ich mich sonst meistens eher überlaste als in niedrigen Bereichen zu bleiben ^^[/QUOTE]



Domme02 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Genetisch beginnt geht er schnell hoch? Schonmal ruhepuls gemessen? Wenn der hoch ist, ist e ja kein Problem das er auch hoch geht. Schnelles ansteigen der HF ist eig trainingspezifisch einfach zu verbessern. (Grundlage)



Da gibt es so ziemlich alle Variationen - der Glaube, dass ein schneller Anstieg gleichbedeutend ist mit schlechter Grundlagenausdauer, ist mittlerweile überholt.

Es gibt tatsächlich eher hochfrequente Typen, bei denen die HF schnell ansteigt. Dort ist meist auch die ANS relativ hoch angesiedelt.

Mittlerweile geht man davon aus, dass Menschen mit einer relativ großen Bandbreite (z.B. Ruhe HF 47, AS 165 , ANS 185, MaxHF 207) trotz eines schnellen Anstieges ziemlich gesund sind.

Spezielle Urteile kann man aber erst abgeben, wenn man diese Werte alle einmal ermittelt.


----------



## Domme02 (27. Januar 2012)

so meinte ich es nicht. Das es für die allgemeine Ausdauerfähigkeit eher unwichtig ist, wann ein GA-Bereich erreicht wird ist schon klar.

Ist immer doof ohne spezifische Werte zu vergleichen. Die bereiche geben auch keinen Eindruck über die Leistung von Sportlern, sind aber für das Training und den Fortschritt des Sportlers wichtig. Die ganzen Bereiche und Diskussionen hier bringen also eh nur was wenn man eine Leistungsdiagnostik bei einem qualifizeirten Institut gemacht hat.
Meine Meinung also: Pulsuhr bringts nur mit bekannten Trainingsbereichen und Trainingszielen die man bei einer LD erhält.


----------



## freetourer (27. Januar 2012)

Domme02 schrieb:


> so meinte ich es nicht. Das es für die allgemeine Ausdauerfähigkeit eher unwichtig ist, wann ein GA-Bereich erreicht wird ist schon klar.
> 
> Ist immer doof ohne spezifische Werte zu vergleichen. Die bereiche geben auch keinen Eindruck über die Leistung von Sportlern, sind aber für das Training und den Fortschritt des Sportlers wichtig. Die ganzen Bereiche und Diskussionen hier bringen also eh nur was wenn man eine Leistungsdiagnostik bei einem qualifizeirten Institut gemacht hat.
> Meine Meinung also: Pulsuhr bringts nur mit bekannten Trainingsbereichen und Trainingszielen die man bei einer LD erhält.



Ich glaube unsere Meinungen sind da ziemlich ähnlich. 

Man muss sich dann halt auch immer fragen, ob Nutzen und Aufwand in einem guten Verhältnis stehen.

Und selbst bei einer LD kann man noch über die Verfahren und ermittelten (gemessenen ?) Werte und ihre Interpretationen streiten (ANS bei 4mmol oder doch die Individuelle ANS ist da ja nur ein Streitpunkt).

Sportliche Höchstleistungen und das darauf zielgerichtete Training hat es auch schon weit vor EKG-genauer Pulsmessung gegeben.

Bevor man sich also zum Sklaven seiner Pulsuhr, seiner Trainingspläne und LDs macht könnte man auch versuchen sein Training mehr hinsichtlich seines Körpergefühls einzuordnen und auszurichten.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Januar 2012)

Is heute angekommen und ich probiers demnächst einfahc mal. Werd sie zum trainieren nur auf der Straße bzw. Rolle benutzen. Im Wald ist das wie ihr schon sagtet eh nicht gut möglich. Bisschen kontrolliert zu trainieren kann denke ich nie schaden. LD werde ich demnächst auf jeden Fall bei dem Cardiologen bei dem ich arbeite machen, der ist selber auch Biker. Ich werd die erste Zeit auf jeden Fall die Uhr zu Rate ziehen beim trainieren, auch allein schon um ein Gefühl zu kriegen wie ich mich in welchen HF-Zonen fühle. Habe mit Training ja noch kaum Erfahrung, will aber doch jetzt mal enldich einen guten Grundstock aufbauen. Mal schaun ob ich sie in ein paar Monaten noch nutze oder dann nichtmehr brauche.


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2012)

Es gibt in Detmold nen Cardio der LDs macht? 
Cool, wusste ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Januar 2012)

Ne, arbeite leider Gottes in Steinhagen. Und weis nich ob der ne komplette LD macht. Aber max. HF finden wir zumindest mit nem Belastungs EKG schonmal raus. Streifen für ne Lactatdiagnostik haben wir auch noch. Wurde aber kürzlich aus Mangel an Interesse abgeschafft, vielleiht sind die ja noch haltbar, ich gucke Montag mal ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (27. Januar 2012)

So, nachdem wir den Nachtteil des Nightrides in Lübbecke erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben, geht's am Sonntag tagsüber nach Bergkirchen/Lutternsche-Egge.

Wir treffen uns um 11:00 oben in Bergkirchen vor dem Hotel Wittekindsquelle, nicht verfehlbar. Parken kann man (abgesehen vom Hotelparkplatz  ) wunderbar bei der Kirche Ecke 'Wulfstr' oder auch 'Auf dem Berg'.

Wer vorher noch 3-4km entlang der Südseite am Waldrand ein- und warmrollen will (Sonne soll scheinen), kann mich so gegen 10:40 in Hüllhorst im 'Steinweg' treffen bzw dort parken. Man sollte mir nur Bescheid geben...

Tourlänge wohl 3-4h, km nicht viel, vielleicht 30, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## slang (27. Januar 2012)

3-4 Std, 30km hoechstens????

Da kann man ja zu Fuß kommen 

Aber nebenbei.
hier in Bielefeld kündigt sich für Sonntag auch ne Runde an. Das gemeinsame Saisonopening muss noch auf besseres Wetter warten.


----------



## ohropax (27. Januar 2012)

Das sind 30km im Wiehen, danach gehst du freiwillig zu Fuss


----------



## slang (28. Januar 2012)

Was kann das Wiehen mehr als der Teuto?


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2012)

Im Wiehen muss man zusätzlich noch auf die Orkse achtgeben!


----------



## slang (28. Januar 2012)

Na ja, im Teuto auf die Lipper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (28. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> na ja, im teuto auf die lipper


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2012)

Wieso?????


----------



## slang (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> ... geht's am Sonntag tagsüber nach Bergkirchen/Lutternsche-Egge.
> 
> Wir treffen uns um 11:00 oben in Bergkirchen vor dem Hotel Wittekindsquelle, nicht verfehlbar. Parken kann man (abgesehen vom Hotelparkplatz  ) wunderbar bei der Kirche Ecke 'Wulfstr' oder auch 'Auf dem Berg'.
> 
> Tourlänge wohl 3-4h, km nicht viel, vielleicht 30, wenn überhaupt.



Ich bin dabei!  Ich hoffe nur das ich meinen Dämpfer bis dahin fit bekomme, sonst könnte es kritisch werden. Aber ich bin mal optimistisch!


----------



## Xeleux (28. Januar 2012)

am sonntag 11 uhr treffpunkt bergkichen ... ich werde da sein


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Januar 2012)

Hi.
Fahrt ihr Richtung Kaiser?


----------



## exto (28. Januar 2012)

11:00h Bergkirchen. Bin da!


----------



## ohropax (28. Januar 2012)

Von Bergkirchen in die _Richtung_ gehts auf jeden Fall, aber ob wir wirklich bis zum Kaiser kommen oder uns dort gar länger aufhalten, bezweifle ich. Ich weiss halt nicht, was Guido so für Ideen hat, und wie fit die Leutz nach Samstag sind...


----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2012)

Ich werde wohl nicht all zu viel schaffen, aber ich kann mich ja jederzeit abseilen! 
Wird aber bestimmt ne nette Runde, so wie Gestern!  Ich bringe mal noch den Malte mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!  Ich hoffe nur das ich meinen Dämpfer bis dahin fit bekomme, sonst könnte es kritisch werden. Aber ich bin mal optimistisch!



Wieso? Hast Du halt ein Hardtail!


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

ne, das tuhe ich dem Rahmen nicht an da einfach nen Bolzen reinzuknallen 
Jetzt gehts runter, dann zeigts sich


----------



## markus.we (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin gleich auch dabei!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

Achja, von Freitag hab ich noch ne Kleinigkeit 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18814/h


----------



## markus.we (29. Januar 2012)

schon gesehen..


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Klippentrail by Night finde ich aber grenzwertig.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

ne, geht ganz gut.

Ich bin gleich dabei,. hoffentlich schaff ich es pünktlich!


----------



## kris. (29. Januar 2012)

Ist der Lichtkegel der Lampe so ein kleiner Spot wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, oder täuscht das Material?
Hat schon jemand die Streuscheibe ausprobiert?


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

Moin Kris, ähm die Lampe ist schon sehr spottig, allerdings sieht die GoPro fast nur den Spot, das drumherum nimmt sie leider nicht auf, da wird die 2te Lampe am Lenker abhilfe schaffen. Die Streuscheiben sind schon versand, lassen aber auf sich warten. Die kommen dann wohl in beide rein und dann dürfte es besser sein!

Hast du mal im Elektronikbereich des IBC's nach Beamshots der Lampe geschaut?  da müssten sich bestimmt welche finden lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. Januar 2012)

Ah, okay. Hatte mir schon gedacht das die Cam einiges schluckt im Randbereich.
Eine sollte für Gelegenheits-Nightrider wohl reichen. Zur Zeit gibts die Cree nämlich für 40 EUR inkl. Porto in der Bucht...


----------



## JENSeits (29. Januar 2012)

da habe ich sie auch her 
Man sollte nur den wackeligen Stecker von Akku zu Lampe tauschen, da ist die mir schon auf dem Trail ausgegangen!
Wenn ich nächste Woche Lust und Zeit habe stelle ich hier vielleicht kurz meine Modifikationen ein, falls erwünscht.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Meine sind schon da.

Aus dem Spot wird ein Balken der aber gut ausgeleuchtet wird.
In der Höhe ein wenig *ausgeleuchtet* rein subjektiv gefühlt.
Muss man mal im Wald sehen das ganze.

Ich wollte mir noch eine 2te Lampe holen und dann die Breite an den Lenker und den Spot auf den Kop.


----------



## kris. (29. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> In der Höhe ein wenig rein subjektiv gefühlt.



Öhm, ein wenig was?


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Ein wenig Höhe.

Stell dir ein Rechteck vor mit den Verhältnis 2 zu 8.

2 ist dabei die Höhe


----------



## kris. (29. Januar 2012)

Ah, wenig ausgeleuchtet, alles klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Habs mal oben ergänzt damit es als Aussage klarer wird.


----------



## pecto69 (29. Januar 2012)

Meine Scheiben sind auch da,kann das mit dem "Balken" bestätigen,
ist aber schon viel besser wie vorher..

Dirk


----------



## Xeleux (2. Februar 2012)

tach zusammen  ...
an alle reverb-benutzer, hat jemand von Euch das eingekreiste teilchen über & könnte es mir vermachen?!



gruß, xeleux


----------



## RolfK (2. Februar 2012)

Was soll das für ein Teilchen sein, war bei meinen nicht dabei, was annähernd so ausschaut


----------



## Xeleux (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die version für die montage mit avid-bremsen. Dieses teilchen lässt die montage-schelle einzeln montiert komplett aussehen ... Ich lad morgen mal ein bildchen hoch.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

Du meinst die MatchMakerSchelle


----------



## Xeleux (3. Februar 2012)

so sieht das teilchen dann montiert aus ...


----------



## RolfK (3. Februar 2012)

Wo möchtest du den Hebel montieren, damit du das Teil brauchst? Am Lenker sitzt die Schelle ohne fast geschlossen.


----------



## Xeleux (3. Februar 2012)

Momentan ist die schelle kombiniert mit der avid bremse montiert ... 
In zukunft soll das bike ja von hope gebremst werden, folglich entsteht beim remote hebel ein freiraum ... Ist halt ne optische sache


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, kann so nicht immer ein bericht über MTB aussehen? Da sollten sich andere Sender mal gehörig eine Scheibe von abschneiden! http://www.kikaplus.net/clients/kika/kikaplus/?id=16969&programm=41


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (3. Februar 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Momentan ist die schelle kombiniert mit der avid bremse montiert ...
> In zukunft soll das bike ja von hope gebremst werden, folglich entsteht beim remote hebel ein freiraum ... Ist halt ne optische sache



Bei meinem Lenker brauch ich das Teil nicht, da ist minimal Platz, aber irgendwie ist bei mir die Schelle auch anders, die Seite wo die Schraube drin sitzt geht weiter rum. Dies ist eine 2011'er und bei der 2010'er sieht das genauso aus. Oder hast du eine 2012'er?










JENSeits schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann so nicht immer ein bericht über MTB aussehen? Da sollten sich andere Sender mal gehörig eine Scheibe von abschneiden! http://www.kikaplus.net/clients/kika/kikaplus/?id=16969&programm=41



Sehr nettes Filmchen


----------



## Xeleux (3. Februar 2012)

das hat mit 2011 oder 2012 nichts zu tun ... es gibt einmal die version zur montage mit avidbremse & halt ohne ...


----------



## slang (3. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann so nicht immer ein bericht über MTB aussehen? Da sollten sich andere Sender mal gehörig eine Scheibe von abschneiden! http://www.kikaplus.net/clients/kika/kikaplus/?id=16969&programm=41



Ja, netter Bericht. Ernährungsmässig ist das ja echt ne arme Socke.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Da tut er einem richtig richtig leid - aber ich finde das gut für den Sport / Bericht ...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Februar 2012)

Hat mir auch sehr sehr gut gefallen. Wann gabs das letzte mal eine an die Öffentlichkeit gerichtete Reportage in der nicht die Worte lebensmüde, Adrenalinjunkie, waldzerstörende Sportart oder Risiko für die Wanderer genannt wurden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Februar 2012)

Hi.
Fährt einer von euch dieses Jahr das Enduro-Rennen auf den Dirtmasters in Winterberg mit?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte drüber nachgedacht, aber ich glaube ich lasse es ... 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wieviel es bergauf geht  Ich glaube ich warte noch bis zum nächsten Jahr bzgl. den Sprüngen! 

Wie schaut das denn mit der Anmeldung aus? Kurzfristig ists wohl nicht mehr möglich ...


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Kris, über dich wird nen Filmchen gedreht!

Klicke hier!


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kris, über dich wird nen Filmchen gedreht!
> 
> Klicke hier!



Yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kris, über dich wird nen Filmchen gedreht!
> 
> Klicke hier!



Schutzgeist der Tiere und Kinder?!?

Mist, muss ich jetzt auf Dich aufpassen?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

Verdammt - Eigentor


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hatte drüber nachgedacht, aber ich glaube ich lasse es ...
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher wieviel es bergauf geht  Ich glaube ich warte noch bis zum nächsten Jahr bzgl. den Sprüngen!
> 
> Wie schaut das denn mit der Anmeldung aus? Kurzfristig ists wohl nicht mehr möglich ...



Moin.
Wenn du Sprünge üben willst, komm' zu uns nach Porta. Wir haben hier so einige.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn du den Lehrer spielst bin ich sehr gerne dabei!


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

Da würde ich mich mit dranhängen Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

Alles Übungssache... naja, bei uns auch eine Frage des Mutes.
Ein paar dicke Brocken sind ja wirklich dabei.
Ansonsten aber auch einige kleinere Doubles, die man gut für den Anfang springen kann, um sicherer in der Luft zu werden.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

Mal gewogen 15,9Kg 

Wobei ein Grossteil auf die 980g des 2,5 MM vorn fallen wird.
Der Wechsel auf Maxxis bringt dann also nochmal fast 500g. weniger auf die Waage.


----------



## the_Shot (5. Februar 2012)

Da wär ich auch gern mit von der Partie


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

tut mir leid Kiwi - der Wald wird voll!


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

@Jens: 
So soll's sein!

@Surfjunk:
Mehr als ich dachte. Welche Maxxis willst du verbauen?
Hättest du meine Minions 'drauf (2.35 und Falt) würdest du knapp 600g sparen. Was für Schläuche hast du?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

Für den Frühling Highroller vorn und Minon R hinten. 

Schläuche habe ich bis jetzt Standard von Blöthe drin. 
Da habe ich auch noch nie drauf geachtet.

Was hast du für Schläuche drin?


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

Werden wohl Schwalbe AV13 sein, denke ich ..
Weniger würde ich aber auch nicht reinmachen .. ich persönlich  mag da lieber ein paar Gramm mehr an den Reifen haben als Platten zuhaben ...


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

Schau' dir mal die Michelin C4 Aircomp Latex-Schläuche an.

Beschreibung:
Er ist einer der leichtesten Schläuche auf dem Mark. Der Dehnungskoeffizient von Latex von annähernd 700% gewährleistet eine hohe Resistenz gegen Stich- und Schnittverletzungen. Die perfekte Kombination von natürlicher Elastizität, Pannensicherheit und geringem Rollwiderstand.

Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 128g.
Hab' damals meine Schwalbe-Schläuche gegen die Michelins ausgetauscht. 
In erster Linie, weil die resistenter gegen Pannen sind und ich leichte Faltreifen fahren wollte mit relativ niedrigem Druck.
In zweiter Linie kommt das Gewicht gut... insgesamt 100g gespart.
Hatte bis jetzt (nach ca. einem Jahr) noch keinen Platten.

Einen "Haken" hat das Ganze aber:
Latex-Schläuche verlieren Luft. Man sollte vor jeder Ausfahrt den Druck checken.
Meine verlieren pro Woche ca. 0,3 Bar. Muss also jedes Wochenende etwas nachpumpen.
Macht mir aber nichts. 
Dafür kann ich bedenkenlos hinten zwei Bar und vorne 1,8 Bar fahren ohne Schiss zu haben.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

Welche Minons fährst du?


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre vorne und hinten die Minions F in 2.35 als Faltreifen. Da wiegt ein Reifen um die 690g.
Wie kommst du mit dem Minion in R aus? Der gefällt mir nicht so sehr. Da macht sich der Minion F wesentlich besser hinten.
Musst du mal ausprobieren.
Vorne dein Highroller und hinten den Minion F kommt auch sehr gut.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

Noch komme ich gar nicht aus 

Die Kombi soll mir den Frühling versüßen. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur auf Silberfischche.net davon gelesen. 
Und hier im Forum kommt die Kombi auch ganz gut weg was man so liest. 

Den High wollte ich in 2,35 Superstacky und den Minon R als harte Mischung. 
Oder der R auch lieber in Superstacky?

Was meinst du dazu?

Ziel ist es einen guten Enduro Reifen zu finden der aber auch noch auf Steinen wie zb. im Deister guten Grip hat.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

Gooey Glue ist da ne gute Sache, finde ich.
Wäre allerdings Schwalbe


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

Da würde ich lieber hinten ebenfalls nen Highroller fahren. 
Zum Enduro heizen reicht der in 60a voll aus. Da hast du auch länger 'was von.
Willst du an die Grenzen gehen, nimm' den Highroller auch hinten mal in 42a. Deine Reifen werden kleben! Bin ich so lange im DH gefahren. Ein sehr mächtiger Grip!
Aber der Rollwiderstand ist shit.

Deswegen für's normale Endurofahren lieber die 60er Mischung. Zumindest hinten.
Falls du zum ersten Mal jetzt den Highroller in 42a vorne fährst, wünsche ich dir viel Spaß. Du wirst deine Grenzen erweitern.  Und zwar in Sachen Speed in Kurven.
Musst aber bedenken, dass bei diesen Temperaturen das Gummi verhärtet und die weiche Gummimischung nichts bringt; sogar sehr kacke ist.
Da musst du auf Plusgrade warten und lieber 60a fahren.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorne und hinten die Minions F in 2.35 als Faltreifen. Da wiegt ein Reifen um die 690g..



welche Mischung?


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Februar 2012)

Ach ja, 60a vorne und hinten.


----------



## poekelz (5. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mal gewogen 15,9Kg
> 
> Wobei ein Grossteil auf die 980g des 2,5 MM vorn fallen wird.
> Der Wechsel auf Maxxis bringt dann also nochmal fast 500g. weniger auf die Waage.



Hauptsache die Reifen sind auch S4-tauglich, wie dein bleischweres Stahlfederkit 

Mit nem 16kg Eimer biste beim Endurorennen bestimmt ganz weit .... (nicht vorne).


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

Mein nächstes wird bestimmt ein Liteville....     Wenn ich auf die 40 zugehe 

Meine Güte Frank, Gewicht ist mir zur Zeit wumpe. 
Ich möchte Bergab Spass haben. 

Alle Teile sind doch vorhanden, ich kann mir in 5 Minuten den 23er wieder reinschrauben. 

Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr alle so einen Gewichtsfetisch habt. 

CC war noch nie meins.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

wir reden ja nicht alle wegen dem Gewicht rum, eher wegen der Pedaliereffektivität.
Aber jeder muss es selber wissen ..


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2012)

Dann müsste Uli, und jeder Evo Fahrer, Probleme mit der Pedalierbarkeit haben da wir ja nun beide die selben Bikes fahren. 
Er hat das Original Evo, und ich das aufgerüstete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mein nächstes wird bestimmt ein Liteville....     Wenn ich auf die 40 zugehe



Das glaubst auch nur du, je oller je doller heisst die Devise


----------



## kris. (6. Februar 2012)

Wenn das Gewicht nicht überall eine entscheidende Rolle spielen würde, hätten wir auch heute noch im Weltcup DH-Bikes mit über 20kg. Hier und da mal 100g läppert sich schon zusammen...


----------



## poekelz (6. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mein nächstes wird bestimmt ein Liteville....     Wenn ich auf die 40 zugehe
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr alle so einen Gewichtsfetisch habt.
> 
> CC war noch nie meins.



Wer hat denn angefangen mit "Der Wechsel auf Maxxis bringt dann also nochmal fast 500g. weniger auf die Waage..."

Ist doch etwas widersinning bei einem "ist mir doch egal, was der Bock wiegt" plötzlich über 500g zu reden, wenn man sich kurz vorher gerade nen Kilo S4-Performance an den Rahmen geschraubt hat. Natürlich habe ich dich auf den Arm nehmen wollen und offensichtlich ist es mir ja auch gelungen 

Und BTW: ich habe schon immer auf Gewicht geachtet und ja Liteville ist immer schon ganz vorne bei Gewicht und Funktion gewesen. Für 15kg kannst du dir nen 601er mit 180mm Federweg aufbauen...ein sog. Superenduro


----------



## JENSeits (6. Februar 2012)

Da kannste dir aber auch gleich nen anderes, 1,5kg schwereres Enduro aufbauen und gleich noch nen Nukeproof Snap dazu 
Preislich tut sich das bestimmt nicht viel ..


Liteville ist schön und gut, aber kosten auch ordentlich und die Lieferzeiten .. nunja die sind meist etwas lang möchte ich meinen ...




AAAber wem es gefällt der darf sich das gerne kaufen


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Februar 2012)

Huppsala --- was n hier los???

Laßt Surfjunk doch ans Radl schrauben was er mag... tststts

Aber was dir - glaube ich zumindest - die meisten sagen wollen ist, dass Du mit 16kg zu *wenig *Federweg für EN mit Tendenz in Richtung FR (S4) fährst (das solls doch werden...) 
und deutlich zu *viel* Gewicht für ne nette Tour.

Bald haste son Mitteldingfahrrad was irgendwie nur halb auf alles paßt oder so. 
Ich würde mir zwei Räder aufbauen. Eins fürn Deister / Bikepark / Porta Sprünge
und eins für AMplus.

Aber was Gewicht betrifft - ich wiege im Moment auch zu viel ...


----------



## kris. (6. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> 1,5kg schwereres Enduro


 
DAS will ich sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> mit 16kg zu *wenig *Federweg für EN mit Tendenz in Richtung FR ....
> 
> zu *viel* Gewicht für ne nette Tour.



Ja so ungefähr 



chucki_bo schrieb:


> ich wiege im Moment auch zu viel ...



sehr sympathisch! 




kris. schrieb:


> DAS will ich sehen!



was genau?


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2012)

Ich muss ja wirklich sagen das ich über die 15,9 auch erst mal geschluckt hatte. 
Ich dachte ich liege so um 15, daher auch die Anmerkung mit den 500g. 

Zur zeit habe Spaß am Schrauben, muss ich wirklich zugegeben. 

Vielleicht sollte man sich noch ein 29er Stumpi zulegen, einfach nur um hier für Diskussionsstoff zu sorgen 

Ich glaube mit dem Gewicht kann ich noch ein wenig runter durch den LRS, Schlappen und Schläuche. 
Den neuen Lenker muss ich auch noch kürzen.....   Also ich werde berichten


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Februar 2012)

Die Hauptsache ist, dass man mit seinem Rad klarkommt und dass einem das Biken Spaß macht.

Ich selbst würde mein Bike auch nicht unter ein bestimmtes Gewicht bringen (obwohl ich könnte), weil es mir dann beim Bergabfahren nicht satt genug auf der Piste liegen würde.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (6. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> was genau?


 
Das Du nen 1,5 kg leichtenr Freeride aufbaust...


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2012)

Brauche doch noch mal die Meinung der Masse. 

Ich habe mir den Atlas FR draufgemacht, der ist a. Breiter und b. Hat der keine Kröpfung nach oben. 
Demzufolge habe ich jetzt eine Sitzhaltung die mehr in die Streckung nach vorne geht. Ich komme also mit dem Oberkörper tiefer. 
Im Trail bringt das mehr Druck auf VR, ist aber ansonsten nicht so meins bis jetzt. 
Lenker wird noch gekürzt, das bringt dann schon ein wenig. 

Macht es Sinn den Vorbau kürzer zu machen um eine besser Position zu Erlangen?
Oder wird das VR dann wieder unruhiger, und der Effekt mit dem breiteren Lenker hebt sich wieder auf?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Februar 2012)

"schwereres


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Brauche doch noch mal die Meinung der Masse.
> 
> Ich habe mir den Atlas FR draufgemacht, der ist a. Breiter und b. Hat der keine Kröpfung nach oben.
> Demzufolge habe ich jetzt eine Sitzhaltung die mehr in die Streckung nach vorne geht. Ich komme also mit dem Oberkörper tiefer.
> ...



Wieso soll das VR unruhig werden?? Das wirds doch eher, wenn der Lenkwinkel steiler wird. Aber daran hast Du doch nichts getuned. 

Wenn aber Deine Sitzposition kopflastiger wird (also gestreckter), dann ist das vermutlich deutlich hinderlicher in steilen Passagen (Überschlaggefühl) als nen kurzer Vorbau...

Aber why the f*** kaufst Du Dir ne gerade Besenstange als Lenker?? 

Oder Du besorgst Dir ne ordentliche Totem R2C DH Coil - dann ist das mit der Sitzposition vermutlich wieder gut


----------



## RolfK (6. Februar 2012)

Was hast du denn jetzt für eine Vorbaulänge? Ich bei mir auch erst wieder den 65'er drauf gemacht, aber das fühlte sich nicht so gut an und ging in die von dir beschriebene Richtung. Hab mir letzte Woche kurzerhand nen gebrauchten 50'er Eastonvorbau besorgt, der ansonsten meinem 65'er entsprach und nun fühlt es sich gut an. Schöne Kontrolle und direktes Lenkgefühl. Lenkerbreite ist 750mm, würde da aber auch gern mal 770 probieren, wie sich das so anfühlt.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Oder Du besorgst Dir ne ordentliche Totem R2C DH Coil - dann ist das mit der Sitzposition vermutlich wieder gut





Ok dann will ich mal eine Physikalische(schreibt man das so ) Zusammenfassung zu meinen Problem verfassen.

In meiner Welt bringt ein langer Vorbau eine ruhigeren Lauf in Vr dafür ist er aber nicht mehr so agil und lenkfreudig.
Selber schon getestet am Rad meiner Frau.

Ein kürzer Vorbau hingegen verhält sich genau umgekehrt, direkte Knackig Lenkung dafür aber auch zittriger.

Wen ich meine Vorbau verkürzen würde und den Lenker auch, wandert der Oberkörper doch wieder weiter nach hinten, damit sollte ich wieder ein wenig mehr in die Ursprungshaltung zurück kommen.

Poekels hat doch auch einen Flatbar, natürlich aus Carbon, aber auch nur mit leichter Kröpfung meine ich.


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ok dann will ich mal eine Physikalische(schreibt man das so ) Zusammenfassung zu meinen Problem verfassen.
> 
> In meiner Welt bringt ein langer Vorbau eine ruhigeren Lauf in Vr dafür ist er aber nicht mehr so agil und lenkfreudig.
> Selber schon getestet am Rad meiner Frau.
> ...



Ja,

in meiner Welt ist das allerdings *Quark* mit der Unruhe, weil Du keinen 100 mm Null Grad Syncros Vorbau aus 1995 fährst. Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau? Und wieviele 100 cm willst Du denn verkürzen??? 

Beim Kauf eines Flatbars solltest Du vorher mal auf deine Oberrohrlänge schauen. 
Die ist bei Poekelz (sehr wahrscheinlich) deutlich kürzer als bei Dir. Deshalb spielt das - in Kombination mit einem schmaleren Lenker - ebenso wahrscheinlich auch keine Geige. 
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich meine, dass Poekelz 
Lenker sogar 3 Grad nach hinten gekröpft ist, was die Sitzposition wieder verbessern sollte.

So wie ich das sehe, paßt der Lenker bei deinem Setup schlicht nicht an Rad.
Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn er Deine Sitzposition subjektiv so verschlechtert wie er das tut.

Beim Remedy ist der Standardlenker sogar nach oben UND hinten gekröpft, was wiederum auch der Rahmengeometrie geschuldet ist ... 

Aber das ist nur so meine Sichtweise... Meine Meinung kurzer Vorbau

later 

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (6. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Poekels hat doch auch einen Flatbar, natürlich aus Carbon, aber auch nur mit leichter Kröpfung meine ich.



Nein ich habe keinen Flatbar sondern einen Syntace Vector mit 10mm Rise und 8° Kröpfung.

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1502


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2012)

Ich muss dann wohl nochmal mein Aussage revidieren. 

Ein richtiger Flatbar ist meiner doch nicht. 
Flatbar ist komplett gerade, richtig?

Laut Race Face hat meiner 8 Grad reaward und 4 Grad upward.

Ich hatte bis jetzt erst eine Ausfahrt und mal gerade zwei Trails mit dem Ding. 
Das ganze Bike ist vom Gefühl her anders, man hat klasse Kontrolle bei dem großen Lenker.
Andererseits fühlt sich das alles noch ungewöhnlich an. 

Ich kürze den Lenker am WE mal um mich mal langsam an das Optimum anzutasten. 
Länger als der Originale sollte er auf jedenfall werden da ich da ab und an einfach die Kontrolle vermisst habe. 

Wobei das auch an meinen Fahrstil liegen wird. 
Irgendwie bin ich das letzte Jahr immer schneller geworden und die Strecken hackeliger.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Februar 2012)

Mein Tipp: Fahr den Lenker erstmal für nen Monat so und schaue dann ob du ihn so breit nicht doch am liebsten magst


----------



## Rischer (6. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich was abschneide würd ich einfach die Griffe weiter nach innen schrauben...


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Februar 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> Bevor ich was abschneide würd ich einfach die Griffe weiter nach innen schrauben...



3x abgeschnitten und immernoch zu kurz


----------



## kris. (6. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> "schwereres



Verdammt!


----------



## JENSeits (9. Februar 2012)

Vi Vi Vi Vi Video


----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn jemand noch ne Kamera braucht und schnell ist:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/kaufrausch/rollei-bullet-lite.html

Nur noch 2 Stück auf Lager...


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Wenn jemand noch ne Kamera braucht und schnell ist:
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/kaufrausch/rollei-bullet-lite.html
> 
> Nur noch 2 Stück auf Lager...




Klasse Tipp!  Rollei steht ja eh für Qualität im Fotosektor. Da würde mich interessieren in wie weit sie vielleicht sogar an die Contour oder GoPro heran kommt. Zwar kein FullHD aber dafür auch um einiges günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=en&v=hX0EadHK9kM&gl=US

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw_MIovM6Kg&feature=related"]Bullet HD-Lite Handlebar mounted (Day)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ8PPT4Z7zk"]Mountainbike Gran Canaria - Bullet HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

sieht recht brauchbar aus...


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und noch ein Bild von letzter Woche, einen Tag vorm Urteil in Ulle´s Doping-Affäre. *Scheiß drauf,* wir haben ihn jetzt erstmal für 3 Jahre als Werbepartner verpflichtet.



Sowas ist dir also ein Augenzwinkern wert? Was sind das für dilettantische Anwälte, die offensichtlich für diesen Werbevertrag keine Ausstiegsklausel im Fall einer Verurteilung vorgesehen haben?



> Wir werden nun jährlich in Bielefeld Radsport-Events veranstalten, mit Unterstützung von Jan Ullrich. Jörg Ludewig betreut ja schon seit Jahren unser Roadbike/Alpecin-Team.



Ja, da habt ihr euch schon länger jemanden aus der Szene geholt - der 2006 wegen seiner Doping Problematik von T-Mobile keine Renneinsätze mehr bekam und sein Vertrag nicht mehr verlängert wurde.

Was seid ihr für ein armseliger Haufen, dass ihr mit Hilfe zweier Doper eure Umsätze zu erhöhen versucht?



> Nun will sie der ehemaligen Fahrradhochburg Bielefeld wieder zu altem Glanz verhelfen.



Mein herzliches Beileid zu diesem kläglichen Versuch. Das ist eine Beleidigung für alle Radsportler, die Leistungen ohne zu be$(hei§§en erbracht haben.:kotz:


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf! 

Die Firma Dr. Kurt Wolff ging schon immer andere Wege was ihre Werbung angeht. Sei es eine 1-seitige Anzeige in der Bildzeitung mit Gerhard Schröders Porträt und rotgefärbten Haaren (Slogan: Hauptsache volles Haar, Gerhard) oder der riesige Banner am Konrad-Adenauer-Platz mit "Doping für die Haare" während der Deutschlandtour. Das Ulle verurteilt wird war vorher klar und natürlich einkalkuliert. Nicht ohne Grund fand der Pressetermin einen Tag vor der Urteilssprechung statt. Profitieren tut das Unternehmen trotzdem davon und aus unternehmerischer Sicht ist das auch legitim. In der Wirtschaft mußt du heutzutage auch andere Wege gehen. Und ganz ehrlich, wir reden hier nicht von einem Kinderschänder, Terrorristen oder Serienvergewaltiger, es geht hier um einen großen Sportler, der im Laufe seiner Karriere leider einmal einen großen Fehler begangen hat. 
Die Firma Dr. Kurt Wolff ist seit den 60ern im Breitensport aktiv und hat in Bielefeld schon sehr viel für den Radsport getan. Sei es mit damaligen Rennen durch Schildesche, einem eigenen Profiteam oder der Unterstützung von Sprintax. Die Jedermann-Teams in der Roadbike und Mountainbike gehören auch dazu.
Jan Ullrich spaltet zwar die Bevölkerung aber er hat unter den Radsportfans nach wie vor sehr viele Anhänger, die ihm auch seinen Ausrutscher verziehen haben. Jetzt kommen natürlich all die Moralaposteln aus den Ecken gekrochen und zeigen mit den Fingern auf ihn.
Ich persönlich bin sicherlich auch klar gegen Doping aber im Profibereich geht es heute leider fast nicht mehr ohne, um vorne mitzufahren. Einige befinden sich halt nur im Graubereich oder sind der Doping-Kommission einen Schritt voraus. Wer die Karriere von Jan Ullrich von Anfang an beobachtet hat, der weiß das er ein riesiges Talent war und nach Thurau sicherlich der größte deutsche Radsportler. Zudem hat er vor seiner Negativschlagzeilen viel für den deutschen Radsport getan. Leider gab es für ihn aber anscheinend keinen anderen Ausweg um weiter auf der Erfolgswelle mitzufahren. Das ist aber in anderen Bereichen wie z.B. einigen Leichtathletik-Disziplinen ähnlich.
Und ganz ehrlich, ob da jetzt ein Jan Ullrich Pate bei Radsportveranstaltungen ist oder nicht, das wäre mir als Radsportler völlig egal. Ob ich ihn nun mag oder nicht, wichtig für Bielefeld ist, das hier überhaupt wieder Veranstaltungen stattfinden und auch die Radrennbahn wieder "reanimiert" wird.

Ich respektiere ja deine Meinung aber ich finde es auch immer amüsant, wie du dich in vieles hinein steigerst. 

Und ganz ehrlich, zeig mir einen der nicht schon mal in seinem Leben betrogen oder gelogen hat um sich einen Vorteil zu erhaschen. Keiner ist frei von Sünde, auch ein Bergschreck nicht!


----------



## gooni11 (12. Februar 2012)

Moin
Auch wenn es hier jetzt nicht hingehört (Forumdisziplin usw) möchte ich mich auch noch mal dazu äußern..... Danke

Und du Bergschreck glaubst wirklich das es nur Ausnahmen bzw der ein oder andere ist im Profisport 
der sich solcher Mittel bedient?
Ich glaube du würdest dich in einer Ecke verkriechen und ganz still sein wenn ALLE Dopingfälle aus dem Profisport ans Tageslicht kommen würden !
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten das selbst bei Hobbysportlern wie wir es sind versucht wird sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen mit unfairen Mittelchen.
Dafür würd ich meine Hand in Feuer legen! Aber wen interessiert es denn..... Sollen sie machen. Mir jedenfalls ist es egal denn ICH betreibe dises Hobby zum Spaß und nicht um mich vor irgendjemandem zu beweisen.

Im Fall Ulle ist das natürlich anders..... er musste Erfolge bringen!

Ich finde ein unfaires Vorgehen ( Doping oder auch andere) zwar auch nicht so toll habe aber Verständnis für die Gesamtsituation aus der heraus das alles ja passiert .
Und an dieser Situation sind WIR auch nicht ganz unschuldig..... Höher-schneller-weiter.....

Ich hab im Netz noch einen Leserbrief gefunden den ich ganz gut finde und möchte diesen hier gern Zitieren.......
Ich sehe das genau so wie er.........



> Schuldig? Was soll der Müll? Wenn Jan schuldig ist, dann sind wir es alle! Der Eine mehr der Andere weniger. Verabschiedet euch von dieser lächerlichen Doppermoral. Jeder lügt, jeder betrügt, überall. Wer das bestreitet lügt bereits. Die Lüge ist nicht das Problem, sondern was man als Lüge bezeichnet. Jan Ullrich war der begabteste Radsportler seiner Generation und eines der größten Talente aller Zeiten. Vielleicht hatte ein Eddy Merckxx ähnliche Veranlagungen, das wars aber auch schon. Ohne Doping, also nur mit Wasser, Nudeln und Energieriegeln usw. hätte Ulle jede verdammte Tour gewonnen an der er teilgenommen hat. Wer etwas vom Radsport versteht und seine Position auf dem Rad und Fahrweise erlebt hat, konnte es mit eigenen Augen sehen. Er war ein Jahrhunderttalent und die Dopingmentalität im Leistungssport (alle kommerzialisierten Sportarten eingeschlossen) hat ihn nicht bevorteilt, sondern geschadet. Entweder du machst mit, oder die Welt bekommt dich nie zu Gesicht, weil das Talent allein die Chemie nicht besiegen kann. Alle haben davon profitiert. Jan, seine Teamkollegen, der Radsport, die Medien, die Wirtschaft und die Fans, die das Glück gespürt haben und nie vergessen werden. Das war keine Lüge! Nicht das Doping macht das Gefühl, sondern der Mensch, der die besondere Leistung zeigt! Doping ist ein Teil der perversierten Show und ein Teil unserer Gesellschaft. Alle die ihn verurteilen sind Heuchler. Der eigene Spiegel und das Gewissen wissen es! Vielen ist das in Wahrheit komplett egal, weil Ulle sie nie inspiriert hat. Die Meinungen dieser Leute sind soviel Wert, wie das Wasser, was durch den Abfluss läuft...Nichts!!! Ich bin kein verblendeter Fan, sondern habe Sportjournalismus studiert und immer die nötige kritische Distanz gehabt. Ich glaube allerdings Niemanden der mit dem Finger auf einen Anderen zeigt und so tut, als ob er rein und unverdorben ist. Wer Jan `97 in Andorra Arcalis oder St. Etienne und 2003 in Cape de Couverte fahren sehen hat weiß es!...


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Auch wenn es hier jetzt nicht hingehört (Forumdisziplin usw) möchte ich mich auch noch mal dazu äußern..... Danke
> 
> Und du Bergschreck glaubst wirklich das es nur Ausnahmen bzw der ein oder andere ist im Profisport
> ...



Ich zieh´s mal nach hier rüber wo´s hingehört (Forumsdisziplin und so... )

Doping ist natürlich weiter verbreitet als wir das ALLE haben wollen und fängt wirklich schon im Hobby-Bereich an, die Grenzen zwischen "Hausmittel" und Doping sind stellenweise auch fliessend (Thema Rheumasalbe usw...).

Trotzdem sind mir persönlich dann Fahrer wie Jörg Jaksche lieber die es wenigstens zugegeben haben.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Sowas ist dir also ein Augenzwinkern wert? Was sind das für dilettantische Anwälte, die offensichtlich für diesen Werbevertrag keine Ausstiegsklausel im Fall einer Verurteilung vorgesehen haben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich schaue ja beim Lesen hier im Forum immer erst auf den Usernamen und dann lese ich den Beitrag.

Als ich "Bergschreck" gelesen hatte wusste ich irgendwie schon was da jetzt kommt 


Ein Grossteil der Sportlerelite ist auf irgend eine Weise gedopt! Es geht im Profisport einfach um viel zu viel Geld! Auch unter den Sportlern ist bekannt, dass "die Anderen" dopen. Also was bleibt einem übrig um an die Spitze zu kommen???
Genau man muss auch dopen, weil man sonst keine Chance hat!!!

Die Kunst liegt nur darin so zu dopen, dass es nicht nachweisbar ist!!!


Ich sage damit nicht, dass ich das gut finde aber es ist einfach die Realität und ich würde mich nicht davon freisprechen den selben Weg zu gehen wenn ich Spitzensportler wäre da man ohne Doping einfach kaum eine Chance hat!

Es gibt sehr viele Methoden zu dopen, ohne dass es möglich ist dieses momentan nachzuweisen!!! Also ist auch davon aus zu gehen, dass viele Spitzensportler die als dopingfrei gelten doch gedopt sind...

Google mal nach "Geref"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich sage damit nicht, dass ich das gut finde aber es ist einfach die Realität und ich würde mich nicht davon freisprechen den selben Weg zu gehen wenn ich Spitzensportler wäre da man ohne Doping einfach kaum eine Chance hat!



Du dopest doch mit Milch!


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Da geb ich dir natürlich Recht, Kris! 

Das kreide ich Ulle auch an, das er es immer abgestritten hat. Aber wer weiß wie man sich selbst in der Situation verhalten hätte und in wie weit hier auch die Anwälte und das Management Einfluß hatten.


----------



## pecto69 (12. Februar 2012)

ER hat abgestritten?!
Er MUSSTE abstreiten!

Dirk


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... es geht hier um einen großen Sportler...


Du musst das Kind schon beim richtigen Namen nennen: "Sportbetrüger" muss es heissen - rechtskräftig verurteilter Sportbetrüger.



> Ich persönlich bin sicherlich auch klar gegen Doping aber im Profibereich geht es heute leider fast nicht mehr ohne, um vorne mitzufahren.



Der Satz zeigt deine Einstellung deutlich: was du im ersten Halbsatz verurteilst, akzeptierst du im zweiten. Die Argumentation solltest du mal in einer Diskussion mit Sabine Spitz bringen - danach bist du zwei Köpfe kleiner.



> Und ganz ehrlich, ob da jetzt ein Jan Ullrich Pate bei Radsportveranstaltungen ist oder nicht, das wäre mir als Radsportler völlig egal.



und vor allen Dingen als Mitarbeiter von Alpecin, der hier unterschwellig Werbung macht.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> und vor allen Dingen als Mitarbeiter von Alpecin, der hier unterschwellig Werbung macht.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, mir geht es hier ausschließlich um den Radsport und nicht um Werbung!  

Ob Du Alpecin zum Haare waschen nimmst oder Schauma, das geht mir ziemlich am Ar... vorbei!  Und das Alpecin ja keine Wunderwaffe ist kannst Du ja meinem Foto entnehmen, da ich mich als Werbeträger eher suboptimal eigne. Ich würde auch niemals versuchen, hier für unsere Produkte zu werben, da das völlig fehl am Platz ist. 
Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich in meinem Statement auch keine unterschwelllige Werbung für unsere Produkte erkennen. Hier ging es lediglich um das Engagement des Unternehmens für den Radsport! 

Was den "Sportbetrüger" angeht, so gebe ich Dir ja auch Recht, aber wer sagt das er während seiner gesamten Karriere gedopt hat!? Ende der 90er war meines Wissens von Blutdoping noch keine Rede. Und auch da hat er schon großes geleistet. Ob er da zu anderen Dopingmitteln gegriffen hat ist reine Spekulation. 

Was Sabine Spitz angeht, so darf natürlich auch spekuliert werden ob sie sich Substanzen bedient, welche noch auf keiner Liste auftauchen. Aber das steht auf einem anderen Papier. 

... naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, es war klar das Jan Ullrich die Nation spalten wird, aber in meinen Augen hat er eine neue Chance verdient!  Und das sage ich jetzt nicht als Mitarbeiter von Alpecin bzw. Dr. Kurt Wolff sondern als neutraler Bürger und Anhänger des Radsports.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jetzt lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!
> 
> Die Firma Dr. Kurt Wolff ging schon immer andere Wege was ihre Werbung angeht. Sei es eine 1-seitige Anzeige in der Bildzeitung mit Gerhard Schröders Porträt und rotgefärbten Haaren (Slogan: Hauptsache volles Haar, Gerhard) oder der riesige Banner am Konrad-Adenauer-Platz mit "Doping für die Haare" während der Deutschlandtour. Das Ulle verurteilt wird war vorher klar und natürlich einkalkuliert. Nicht ohne Grund fand der Pressetermin einen Tag vor der Urteilssprechung statt. Profitieren tut das Unternehmen trotzdem davon und aus unternehmerischer Sicht ist das auch legitim. In der Wirtschaft mußt du heutzutage auch andere Wege gehen. Und ganz ehrlich, wir reden hier nicht von einem Kinderschänder, Terrorristen oder Serienvergewaltiger, es geht hier um einen großen Sportler, der im Laufe seiner Karriere leider einmal einen großen Fehler begangen hat.
> Die Firma Dr. Kurt Wolff ist seit den 60ern im Breitensport aktiv und hat in Bielefeld schon sehr viel für den Radsport getan. Sei es mit damaligen Rennen durch Schildesche, einem eigenen Profiteam oder der Unterstützung von Sprintax. Die Jedermann-Teams in der Roadbike und Mountainbike gehören auch dazu.
> ...



Brennende Rede für jmd. der nie gedopt hat. Sagt Ullrich jedenfalls. 
Hmmmm


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Wie gesagt, das Kreide ich ihm auch an, das er es nie zugegeben hat. 
Aber mir ging es weniger um Ullrich sondern mehr um den Radsport in Bielefeld. Ist schon traurig das eine Stadt wie Bielefeld mit seiner Geschichte derzeit nicht mehr zu bieten hat. 

... hat was von Christoph Daum!


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2012)

Ich sag da nur: "Don´t feed the troll"
Inhaltlich hätte man da bestimmt ne spannende Diskussion führen können, aber wenn einer gleich so einsteigt. 

Sumse, du hast da den treffenden Satz geschrieben



> Als ich "Bergschreck" gelesen hatte wusste ich irgendwie schon was da jetzt kommt



Auch wenns mir schwer fällt, das zuzugeben


----------



## gooni11 (12. Februar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ich sag da nur: "Don´t feed the troll"
> Inhaltlich hätte man da bestimmt ne spannende Diskussion führen können, aber wenn einer gleich so einsteigt.
> 
> Sumse, du hast da den treffenden Satz geschrieben
> ...



Is nicht schlimm...... Ich glaub eh er hat vorher bei Petra angerufen und gefragt was er da schreiben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Kann mir jemand den Durchmesser und die Breite vom Dämpferauge des Fox RP23 nennen? Ich meine die Seite des Dämpfergehäuses. Habe leider keine Meßlehre daheim und nen Zollstock ist mir zu ungenau.


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nen RP23
 wo soll ich jetzt was messen? Die Aufnahme im Rahmen? 
Dafür muss ich nichts auseinander bauen?
Dannn mach ich das gleich mal


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Ich meine die Seite mit der Luftkammer. Einmal bitte den Innendurchmesser des Auges und einmal die Breite des Auges (Breite des Auges + Buchsenbreite = Breite Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen). Benötige die Daten zum Bestellen der Buchsen. 

Tausend Dank, Capitano!


----------



## criscross (12. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich meine die Seite mit der Luftkammer. Einmal bitte den Innendurchmesser des Auges und einmal die Breite des Auges (Breite des Auges + Buchsenbreite = Breite Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen). Benötige die Daten zum Bestellen der Buchsen.
> 
> Tausend Dank, Capitano!


 
die können aber von Rad zu Rad unterschiedlich !

besser am eigenen messen....


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Die Maße vom Rad habe ich ja. Es geht ausschließlich um den Dämpfer und die beiden Maße. Es sei denn es gibt den RP23 mit unterschiedlich großen Dämpferaugen.


----------



## criscross (12. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Maße vom Rad habe ich ja. Es geht ausschließlich um den Dämpfer und die beiden Maße. Es sei denn es gibt den RP23 mit unterschiedlich großen Dämpferaugen.


 
die Augen werden gleich groß sein, aaaaaber zum genauen messen 
muß dann wohl die Buchse raus.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Ich habe den Buchsenmacher mal angeschrieben. Der muß doch sicher die Maße für das Dämpfermodell vorliegen haben.


----------



## RolfK (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn's sich um den Huber dreht, hat er die bestimmt, ist ja ein gängiger Dämpfer. Wenn du Glück hast, hat er sogar die Maße von deinem Bike.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2012)

Huber hatte mich ja nach den o.a. Daten gefragt. Den Rest hatte ich schon mitgeteilt. Ich warte mal seine Antwort ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Februar 2012)

Na also - geht doch!

Ullrich: kein Start bei BDR-Jedermann-Rennen


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

konsequent.


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Februar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Na also - geht doch!
> 
> Ullrich: kein Start bei BDR-Jedermann-Rennen



Die Teilnahme selbst finde ich persönlich auch nicht ganz so wichtig wie die Präsenz vor Ort. Warten wir mal ab. Wer ihn nicht mag der soll ihn einfach ignorieren oder der braucht ja nicht an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen.


----------



## RolfK (14. Februar 2012)

Wo genau ist der Trail am Hangstein? Mach per PN, falls es kein normaler Weg ist.


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

Du, des ist nur nen 80m langes Stück das als Shortcut zwischen 2 Wanderwegen dient. Da lohnt die Anreise von Lemgo aus nicht. 
Ausser den Trails am Hermann die "jeder" kennt gibts hier leider nicht so viel. Dennis ist seinen Hometrail ja auch grad durch die Forst-Ferengis los geworden. Aber Richtung Saisonstart wollte ich mich mal ein wenig genauer umschauen...


----------



## criscross (14. Februar 2012)

kannst ja mal den Guido machen, wennst magst,

dann besuchen wir den Yeti und machen eine Tour zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (14. Februar 2012)

Da wär ich für 

Könnt man ja auch mit der Idee von letztens verbinden, mit dem Zug ab Detmold bis nach Willebadessen und dann zurück. Ist ja ne schöne Tagesaufgabe.


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Februar 2012)

Wo ist den das?
Gerne per Pm.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wo ist den das?
> Gerne per Pm.



Brochterbeck, solltest Du Sonntags bei gutem Wetter wegen Horden von Wanderern meiden!


----------



## poekelz (14. Februar 2012)

Eine innere Stimme sagt mir dass das der Laubentrail  sein könnte


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt Poekelz, du kennst das?
Ist das ein Ausflug Wert?


----------



## poekelz (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal in diesem Forum gelesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490136 und da sind wohl die Locals, die da bauen unterwegs.
Gefahren bin ich da auch noch nicht.
Wäre evtl mal ne Verabredung für'n Sommer....


----------



## kris. (14. Februar 2012)

Hui. Wieviel KM wären das?


----------



## RolfK (15. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hui. Wieviel KM wären das?




Ungefähr 45-50km über den Eggeweg. Schön locker weg mit Einkehrpause und so.


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2012)

@Slang   Können wir gerne machen.

@Rolf  Och, das geht ja noch. Willebadessen hörte sich irgendwie weiter weg an...


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2012)

Der Eggeweg ist echt schön zu fahren. 
Macht den doch komplett, sind dann so um die 70Km, schafft man locker an einen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der Eggeweg ist echt schön zu fahren.
> Macht den doch komplett, sind dann so um die 70Km, schafft man locker an einen Tag.



Super, haben wir schon drei Ideen für schöne Sommertouren


----------



## RolfK (15. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der Eggeweg ist echt schön zu fahren.
> Macht den doch komplett, sind dann so um die 70Km, schafft man locker an einen Tag.




Du bist mit Axel in Warburg gestartet und bis zur Silbermühle am ersten Tag oder? Bis zum Bahnhof in Detmold ginge es dann ja noch über den Herrmannsweg ca. 10-12km weiter. Da kommt dann schon ordentlich was zusammen.


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2012)

Über den H eher 15 Kilometer.
Ich denke zum Spaß haben und locker durchradeln mit 1-2 gemütlichen Pausen reicht auch die Strecke ab Willebadessen.


----------



## RolfK (15. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub auch 
Außerdem könnt ich dann mit dem Bike anreisen und bräuchte nicht mit dem Auto kommen, das sind auch noch mal 17km.

Den kompletten Eggeweg kann man ja für den Herbst ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2012)

Ich würde euch empfehlen in die andere Richtung zu fahren.

Bin erst von Warburg nach Paderborn und musste dann feststellen das die interessanten Abfahrten alle in die andere Richtung gehen. Bin dann nochmal von Paderborn nach Marsberg und das war eindeutig besser.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Du bist mit Axel in Warburg gestartet und bis zur Silbermühle am ersten Tag oder?.



ja, kann man gut an einem Tag schaffen. 
Eine Tragepassage ist dabei. 

Die Tour andersrum zu fahren hab ich keine Meinung zu, wenn man erst mal auf dem Eggewg ist, ist die Richtung eigentlich egal. 
Geht mal auf, mal ab. 
Süd-Nord hat man den klasse Downhill runter ins Silbermühlenbachtal. 
Ab da wird's auch schwerer in Richtung Hermann.


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ab da wird's auch schwerer in Richtung Hermann.


 
Naja....
Kommt drauf an welchen Weg man nimmt. 

Aber ich glaube, wir sollten das hier nicht weiter fortführen.
Forumsdisziplin und so... 
Vielleicht brauchen wir noch einen "Touren-Beratungs-Thread"?!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2012)

Dafür, auf an den Stammtisch


----------



## JENSeits (15. Februar 2012)

https://vimeo.com/36429174


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. Februar 2012)

Dein neues Trainingsprogramm?!


----------



## JENSeits (20. Februar 2012)

Ja ich wollte ein wenig Schutzmuskulatur und Muskeln fürs Bikebergsteigen antrainieren.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Februar 2012)

Jetzt Servus TV

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Ultimate-Rush-011259413514235


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2012)

Mist, verpasst.
Aber Samstag gehts weiter: http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellit...lPageName=Article&pagename=redbulltv/RBLayout


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2012)

sind das nicht Wiederholungen? Kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## RolfK (21. Februar 2012)

Jo, sind Zusammenschnitte aus FOCUSED usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2012)

Achso...
Na dann kennen wir ja das meiste. Aber vieles kann man sich ja auch immer wieder ansehen.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2012)

stimmt 
ich werfe einfach nochmal Ultramontane in den Raum


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2012)

Jaaaaaa, die sind auch klasse! 
Schön stimmungsvoll!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2012)

ohja


----------



## slang (21. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Achso...
> Na dann kennen wir ja das meiste. Aber vieles kann man sich ja auch immer wieder ansehen.



Alzheimer ist nicht immer nur negativ zu bewerten.


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, man lernt jeden Tag neue Leute kennen!






Wer bist Du eigentlich?


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2012)

Viktor ist auch nen Verrückter: 

https://vimeo.com/31489971


----------



## JENSeits (21. Februar 2012)

Viktor + verrückt = Erinnerung an Viktor Seboldt! 

Auszug aus "Loose - The Motion Circle" vom User Highsider


----------



## slang (26. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> hey, so war das nicht gemeint
> 
> ich weiß auch nicht, ob wirklich nur das innenteil kaputt ist, ich denke ich muss es ganz ersetzen und wenn nicht, ist ja auch nicht schlecht, wenn man einxt-schaltwerk auf lager hat, eventuell auch zur aufrüstung nächster bikes.



(rübergezogen vom Vorstell-Thread)

Du brauchst doch nur das Leitblech, oder notfalls beide. Ich schätze, dass es denen egal ist ob sie 9 oder 10 Ritzel zu bedienen haben. Die sind so dumm, die können gar nicht zählen 
Und das mit "auf Lager haben", vergiss es. Ausser vielleicht bei klaren Verschleissteilen wie Kette, Kranz, Bremsbeläge, Schaltzügen und Hüllen.
Es geht immer genau das Teil kaputt, was man grad nicht auf Lager hat. 
Ich versuch hier grad mein Lager aufzulösen. Nen grosser Teil der Teile ist allenfalls für Retrofreaks spannend


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Wen ich hier manchmal in den "Zur Zeit aktive Benutzer" Bereich schaue, sehe ich ne Menge Namen die noch nie (?) was geschrieben haben. 

Na los Leute, beteiligt euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht beteiligen, mein Bike kommt einfach nicht :'(


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Okay, Du bist entschuldigt. 
Gibts denn wenigstens nen ungefähren Termin?


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2012)

aber posten kann man doch trotzdem!


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Wär schon nett. Manchmal trifft man sich vermutlich im Wald ohne sich zu "kennen"...


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht beteiligen, mein Bike kommt einfach nicht :'(



Tja, meinen Renner hättest sofort haben können


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Wär schon nett. Manchmal trifft man sich vermutlich im Wald ohne sich zu "kennen"...



Sowas ist mir mal am Hermann passiert, man hatte ich ne Angst, zum Glück war ich nicht allein


----------



## kris. (27. Februar 2012)

Sack!


----------



## criscross (27. Februar 2012)

@ slang, das behalt mal schön, für die Tour zum Lippesee mit dem

Tropfen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Februar 2012)

Slang sorry ich habs total verplant mich nochmal zu melden im Urlaub... ist das Rad noch da? Bin noch nicht ganz ab von dem Gedanken ;-)

EDIT: Besonders dann, wenn der Fall eintritt dass meine RH zu klein gewählt war.. und die Chance besteht leider reell.. ich hoffe ich krieg noch eins in größer falls das zu klein ist.. scheint ja schon nahezu ausverkauft zu sein fürs erste..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Slang sorry ich habs total verplant mich nochmal zu melden im Urlaub... ist das Rad noch da? Bin noch nicht ganz ab von dem Gedanken ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Besonders dann, wenn der Fall eintritt dass meine RH zu klein gewählt war.. und die Chance besteht leider reell.. ich hoffe ich krieg noch eins in größer falls das zu klein ist.. scheint ja schon nahezu ausverkauft zu sein fürs erste..



Jein,
hab jetzt umgeplant, und bau es auseinander. Einige Teile wandern dann ans neue Projekt. Der Rest kommt hier bzw. beim Schwesterforum  in den Markt
Welch RH hast du dir denn bestellt?

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die Geschichte hier vor ein paar Wochen mit brösig und seinem Flash.
Meine Güte, wenn der Hersteller nicht wirklich verkaufen will, auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Februar 2012)

Schade, aber okay bin ja selber Schuld. Dann muss ich mich wohl nochmal umsehen. Und zu den Bikes: Ich glaube die wollen doch schon verkaufen ;-) Würde das Teil auch sehr gerne haben, bin gespannt ob dies mir in größer schnell liefern könnten. Hab RH 48 genommen nachdem ich das AMR+ von dem Händler mal ne Runde gefahren bin. War sehr spaßig aber ich glaube für längere Sachen ist es dann doch etwas kurz.. aber abwarten, das Cagua hat ja nochmal ne andere Geo!


----------



## Huskyspeed (27. Februar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht beteiligen, mein Bike kommt einfach nicht :'(


 

Tröste dich..Geister kommen oft wenn man gar nicht damit rechnet

Aber mal im ernst ich drück dir die Daumen das es bald kommt


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

Hm, Oberrohr 595mm waagerecht gemessen ist schon kurz.
Auf der anderen Seite hat ja die nächste Grösse grad mal einen cm mehr. 
Das lässt sich ja nun durch den Vorbau ausgleichen

Das ist insgesamt schon nen Endurro und kein Marathonbike.
66,5 Grad Lenkwinkel zeigt ja eher bergab und nicht nach Tour


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. Februar 2012)

Das ist mir auch klar ;-) Aber ein Enduro sollte durchaus auch längere Strecken ohne Rückenschmerzen schaffen, sonst wärs ja sinnlos und man könnte sich gleich nen Freerider holen. Mit dem cm beruhigt mich aber auch det kann eigentlich echt nicht so viel ausmachen. Und mit nem 50er Vorbau kann man denke ich auch noch gut leben ;-)


----------



## slang (28. Februar 2012)

Moin,
wie willste denn bei 170mm Federweg und 2,4er Pocken noch Rückenschmerzen kriegen? 

Rückenschmerzen sind zum grössten Teil ein Problem fehlenden Trainings bzw.und/oder irgendwelcher Vorschäden.

Achte beim Abholen lieber auf die Sattelhöhe. Wenn da ne 350er Stütze drin ist, könnte das vielleicht knapp werden. Wäre ja schade um die Reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (28. Februar 2012)

Männers es wird Frühling 

Heute zum ersten Mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit  *O H N E *  Handschuhe und Spakkomütze und die Finger sind noch dran


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2012)

Tja, bei der Reverb müsste ich fragen ob man die noch austauschen kann.. viele Hersteller liefern ja wirklich nur dass was auch verbaut ist.. müsste ich aber auf jeden Fall klären, da hast du Recht. Aber das merkt man ja wirklich beim ersten drauf sitzen.


----------



## crossibossi (28. Februar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Tja, bei der Reverb müsste ich fragen ob man die noch austauschen kann.. viele Hersteller liefern ja wirklich nur dass was auch verbaut ist.. müsste ich aber auf jeden Fall klären, da hast du Recht. Aber das merkt man ja wirklich beim ersten drauf sitzen.



Zum Glück gibts die ja in bis zu 420mm. Ich habe die bei meinem aktuellen Neubike gleich beim Händler in 420mm tauschen lassen. Ohne Aufpreis. Ein guter Händler tut so etwas selbstverständlich 
Jörg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2012)

Es ist heute beim Händler angekommen! Donnerstag kann ichs probefahren und abholen


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2012)

tiptop!


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Endlich!


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst Du denn überhaupt ne Lampe??
> 
> 
> 
> *schonwegsein*



Damit ich Gooni nachts mal über den Haufen fahren kann.


----------



## the_Shot (28. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Damit ich Gooni nachts mal über den Haufen fahren kann.



Immer diese Rüpel


----------



## nextfriday (28. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Damit ich Gooni nachts mal über den Haufen fahren kann.



Freie Bahn mit Marzipan


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Genau! Gesetz des Waldes und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Es ist heute beim Händler angekommen! Donnerstag kann ichs probefahren und abholen



Bei welchem Händler hast Du´s eigentlich geordert? Ego?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2012)

Icke? Nee ich habs direkt über nen Händler! Velomobile in Bielefeld. Sehr netter Typ bisher!

EDIT: Sorry war nich ganz dabei, hab bei Ego an nen online Händler gedacht irgendwie *G* handeln die auch mit Ghost? Wär natürlich das beste gewesen, die sind ja keine 5 Minuten Fußweg weg von mir. Egal, find Velo eigentlich auch sympathischer muss ich sagen, auch wenn Ego auch ganz nett sind, keine Frage.


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hatte es abgeschnitten und neu angenäht, damit du es links und rechts ohne den 3ten Strap festziehen kannst. Kabelbinder könnten auch gut funktionieren.



Äääh, puhhh... Hast Du da mal nen Bild? Wenn ich die Straps abschneide und wieder annähe hab ich doch 2 geschlossene Schlaufen, oder? Dann wirds schwierig mit der Demontage... Wollte die Platte nicht immer am Helm haben. Tendiere da doch eher zum guten Klett.



JENSeits schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Tausch die Steckverbinder gegen Modelle von z.B. Tamiya aus  Sonst gehen sie dir einfach mal auseinander oder haben einen Wackelkontakt = nicht fein bei voller Fahrt im Wald!



Ich glaube, mit Kupplung zusammendrücken sollte es auch gehen. Im Auslieferungszustand sitzt das wirklich etwas locker....


Mal was anderes zum gleichen Thema D): hat jemand evtl. so eine Platte übrig weil er die Lampe nur am Lenker montiert? Hätte gerne die Möglichkeit sie weiterhin auch als Stirnlampe zu benutzen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Februar 2012)

Wurde meine Aussage einfach so hingenommen oder wurde sie ignoriert weil dir Ego Sports gehört?  Bzw. hast du gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich hab bisher ja mit kaum einem Händler zu tun gehabt, war in Ego auch nurmal kurz drin eigentlich, ganz früher war ich mit meinem alten Stadtrad immer bei Fricke in Remmighausen, mit dem Typen kam ich immer super klar, eindeutig auf einer Wellenlänge^^


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Icke? Nee ich habs direkt über nen Händler! Velomobile in Bielefeld. Sehr netter Typ bisher!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry war nich ganz dabei, hab bei Ego an nen online Händler gedacht irgendwie *G* handeln die auch mit Ghost? Wär natürlich das beste gewesen, die sind ja keine 5 Minuten Fußweg weg von mir. Egal, find Velo eigentlich auch sympathischer muss ich sagen, auch wenn Ego auch ganz nett sind, keine Frage.



Beim Christhard muss ich die Tage auch mal wieder reinschauen. Ist ein netter Typ und Ahnung hat er auch.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2012)

Hmm die Möglichkeit hätte ich auch gerne weiterhin ...  Aber vllt kommt bald ein GoPro-Mount-Adapter-Klebepad-Aluteil von einem befreundetem Maschinentypen und dann habe ich ggf. eine Halterung über, dann aber schon missbraucht und zerschnippelt. Mach es besser mit Klett - ist besser als meine Konstruktion!

Ich traue den Steckverbindern nicht über den Weg ..


Achja, *TUS goes Final Four again!*


----------



## kris. (28. Februar 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Wurde meine Aussage einfach so hingenommen oder wurde sie ignoriert weil dir Ego Sports gehört?  Bzw. hast du gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich hab bisher ja mit kaum einem Händler zu tun gehabt, war in Ego auch nurmal kurz drin eigentlich, ganz früher war ich mit meinem alten Stadtrad immer bei Fricke in Remmighausen, mit dem Typen kam ich immer super klar, eindeutig auf einer Wellenlänge^^



Öh, keins von beiden. Schaue nur nebenher noch ein wenig Video. 

War mehr aus Interesse, weiss nicht genau ob Ego Ghost im Sortiment hat.
Fricke hätte glaube ich auch Zugriff auf Ghost gehabt. Bei ihm bin ich auch immer wenn ich mit Schrauben nicht weiter komme. Musiker müssen ja zusammen halten! 

Erfahrungen mit Ego hab ich weiter keine ausser das er mir als ich vom komplett starren Trek auf was mit Federung umsteigen wollte nen 160 Enduro andrehen wollte. Und das war mir dann doch zu weit an dem vorbei, was ich ihm als Fahrbereich genannt habe. Von daher hatte sich das Thema mit ihm dann auch schnell erledigt. Hab anschliessend in Ruhe mit dem Fricke geschnackt und mir dort das Focus gekauft. Die Originalausstattug war zwar icht der Brüller, aber als Übergangsmodell zwischen den Jahren ein gutes Angebot. Die RST-Gabel ist dann recht schnell rausgeflogen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Fricke hätte glaube ich auch Zugriff auf Ghost gehabt. Bei ihm bin ich auch immer wenn ich mit Schrauben nicht weiter komme. Musiker müssen ja zusammen halten!



Das isses ;-) Bin zwar nur Nebenbeimusiker aber dennoch kann man sich gut unterhalten, man muss nur immer genug Zeit mit einplanen wenn man hingeht 

Fricke ist halt auch eher ein Realist, ich hatte nie das Gefühl dass er  einem ein möglichst dickes, teures Ding aufhalsen will. Im Gegenteil,  bei meinem ersten Bikekauf früher hat er mich sogar wieder runterheholt  und gesagt son Scheiss braucht kein Mensch der nichtmal weis ob das  Hobby was für ihn ist und mir dann auch eins seiner geliebten Focus  angedreht, dass einen Riesen billiger, aber von der Ausstattung damals  völligst ausreichend war


----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Dann nimmste das hochwertige Klett von Velcro, verwendet unsere Produktion nur! Der Kleber von dem Zeug ist der Teufel in Tape Gestalt und die Klettverbindung ist auch sehr stramm! Ich klette mir mit mit dem Zeug immer die Cams ans Möppi!


 
Fallen bei euch ab und zu mal 25 cm aus Versehen in den Mülleimer?! 


@Wolfs.Blut  Und er versucht so lange wie möglich/sinnvoll zu reparieren, statt einem ein Neuteil zu verschachern. Er hat mir mal erzählt er würde aus Spaß an der Bastelei sogar am Wochenende kaputte Shifter reparieren. Ist halt ein "Frickler".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. Februar 2012)

Er is schon ein wenig verrückt manchmal  Shifter reparieren..  Cooler Typ, muss ich unbedingt mal wieder hin! War die letzten 2 Jahre ja quasi inaktiv, kennt mich bestimmt garnicht mehr.


----------



## freetourer (29. Februar 2012)

So jungs.

butter bei die fische.

war 2 wochen im trainingslager und habe reichlich zeit auf dem rad für den winterpokal gesammelt.

endlich nicht mehr letzter im team! 

wie siehts denn mit den anderen owl-teams aus?


----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)

Dude, da hast Du aber richtig aufgeholt! Hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht... 

Im Vergleich siehts so aus:





















Im Moment haben wir also einen leichten Vorsprung.


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Februar 2012)

Öhhhm! ... ich möchte hinzufügen dass das Team "Rote Laterne"
zwar weniger Zeit auf dem Rad verbracht hat, diese aber dafür 
umso intensiver!!! Während ein Gooni, Yeti und wie sie sonst noch 
alle heißen, lediglich 60-80% gebracht haben, sind wir jedes mal
über uns hinaus gewachsen und haben locker 200% gebracht! 

... ich erkläre daher das o.a. Ranking für nicht aussagekräftig
und UNGÜLTIG!


----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)

Was sind denn 200% von Nix?!?  

*duckundweg*


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Februar 2012)

Hiermit ich erkläre ich die Jagdsaison auf Yetis offiziell für eröffnet! 

... Arsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)

Wir sollten mal wieder grillen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal wieder grillen!



Yetifleisch?  ... wäre mal nen Versuch wert!


----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)

Näääää, das ist alt und saftlos. Kennst mich doch!


----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)

Mal was konstruktives: www.silberfische.net macht grad 30 Prozent auf alles wg. Geschäftsauflösung. Maxxis, Vredestein, Lezyne, Geax...


----------



## slang (29. Februar 2012)

Waldi,
hilft nichts, wir müssen rein ins Lipperland

Ich hab noch ne alte Luger von Opa, zum absichern.

Und du mit dem Klappspaten immer drauf auf die behaarten Viecher da,

shoti fährt das Fluchtauto


----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)

Don´t mess with the Yeti!


----------



## slang (29. Februar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Don´t mess with the Yeti!



YOU! don´t mess with Luger!!


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

You should know: I like it COLT!


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2012)

ach du Schande


----------



## slang (1. März 2012)

Mal schauen, wann im "Neues"Thread die ersten Waffen gezeigt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. März 2012)

Alles klar, Sonntag 12 Uhr Mittags ... Showdown am Hermann. 
Muß mal meinen Alten fragen ob ich seinen S&W 500 gold eloxieren
darf ... ach Mist, ist ja kein Alu!


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

Am Hermann müssten wir das ja eigentlich mit Schwertern ausmachen.
Highlander-mässig...


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. März 2012)

... also die Matte von MacLeod haste ja schon mal.


----------



## the_Shot (1. März 2012)

Jaaa, highlandermäßig AB DIE RÜBE

so, jetzt ma was anderes Kris, Klettband kannste haben. Wie breit solls sein 50 oder 100 mm und wie lang, selbstklebend ist klar


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. März 2012)

Nen Schwert kann ich dazu liefern ;-)


Cagua is da! ******** was ein Lenker, die haben doch den 780er eingebaut, wollte eigentlich den 740er. Heftig ;-) Bilder morgen. Fahrt leider auch erst morgen.


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

@ Wolfi   Dann kanns ja los gehen! 

@shot  uh, hab ich da was falsch verstanden? an den Helm wollte ich eigetlich nix kleben. ich dachte eher an klettband wie zum kabel sortieren, damit ich die lampe rückstandslos wieder abmontieren kann...


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. März 2012)

Nicht mal nen Schnappschuss? Fauler Sack!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. März 2012)

Gemacht ,aber kann das Foto nicht vom Handy hier hochladen. muss erst nach Hause und Bilder rüberziehen. Mach ich nachher mal.


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

Zack, zack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (1. März 2012)

Um die erste Gier zu befriedigen ;-) Die Tage mach ich nochmal ein paar vernünftige bilder mit ner Kamera die sich auch als solche bezeichnen darf. Damit kriege ich dann hoffentlich auch halbwegs farbechte Bilder von dem Raw gebürsteten Alu, es sieht so geil aus. Aber einige von euch werdens ja demnächst hoffenltich auch mal in echt sehen.


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

Also eigentlich gehört sowas ja in den "Neues"-Thread... 



Klasse Hobel! 
Bin mal gespannt wie er in echt aussieht. Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer wieder dicht habe sollten wir mal losziehen!


----------



## criscross (1. März 2012)

boah....fettes Waldmopped


----------



## RolfK (1. März 2012)

Jetzt kann der Beni endlich wieder ruhig schlafen . Gratuliere nochmal-geiler Bock 

Also ganz ehrlich, die Entsscheidungs- und Wartezeit, die du hinter dir hast und die auch noch ohne Bike, das hätt ich niemals nicht durchgestanden


----------



## slang (1. März 2012)

Aber jetzt hat er es ja endlich,
und fett ists auch


----------



## nextfriday (1. März 2012)

Yihaa! Sehr geiles Gerät : daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (2. März 2012)

Ein Super-Enduro ...so heißt das wohl... ich glaube damit liegst du voll im Trend!

Cooler Hobel!


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2012)

Sehr geiles Bike das Cagua !
Ich hatts in der quälenden, (kennst Du dann ja) engeren Wahl ,aber neben dem geilen Rawdesign haben mich ehrlich gesagt einfach nur die grünlichen Froschfarbenaufkleber abgeschreckt! Kann man die notfalls abziehen oder sind die unter Lack gelegt? 

Mein Scott Genius Long Travel gabs auch im Rawdesign aber leider als LT 40 mit Billigeren Deore Parts. Das war mir zuviel Umbaukrams. Ich habe meine"Braut"dann eben doch lieber in Weiss, aber mit X9 /XT - Schmuck geheiratet.

Gratuliere Jörg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. März 2012)

Also zumindest der Caguaschriftzug scheint überm Lack zu sein, den kann man gut fühlen, bei den anderen Stellen muss ich mal gucken. Ist aber eher Gelb als grün finde ich. Der Sattel ist allerdings im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Härte und mein alter ist total durchgefurzt. Wie habt ihr euren perfekten Sattel gefunden? Jeden im Geschäft wirklich 15 Minuten oder länger probegefahren? Wo fängt man da an mit der Auswahl, das braucht ja sonst ewig ^^ Bei dem hier tat mir der Arsch auf jeden Fall direkt beim Draufsetzen weh, das geht auf garkeinen Fall so.

Und nach der Arbeit muss ich mich dann erstmal richtig mit der Suspension auseinandersetzen, da hab ich ja auch noch nicht viel Erfahrung.

Rolf, bist du heute Nachmittag oder so zu Hause? Könnte ja auf nen Plausch, Einstellen und ne kleene Runde vorbeikommen, hab nur leider nicht ewig Zeit heute :-( aber geiles Wetter is ja 



@Jörg: Dir natürlich auch nochmal Gratulation  Ich finds auch schade dass die meisten teuren Bikes immer einem Rahmendesign für jede Zusammenstellung zugeschrieben sein müssen. Bei dem Preis auch noch an ein bestimmtes Design oder Farbe gebunden zu sein finde ich echt unpassend. Ich war am Anfang überhaupt nicht überzeugt von meinen Farben und dem Raw. Jetzt wo ichs in Echt gesehen habe würde ichs immer wieder nehmen!


----------



## kris. (2. März 2012)

Ego-Sport hat glaube ich ein sq-lab Tool zum Ausmessen der Beckenknochen da.


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2012)

@ Wolfi:
Mein Arsch kratzt seit fast 20 Jahren auf dem Retroklassiker Selle Italia FliteTitan rum. Ich finde der ist ein geniale Komromiss aus Leichtgewicht und Robustheit. Auf dem hab ich auch schon 1,5 Wo. Alpencross absolviert ohne Porebellion. 
Übrigends  hab noch nen fast neuen gerade eingefahrenen im Keller zum Verkauf rumliegen. 50 Euronen und der Fahrspass findet auch an Deinem Hintern statt. Kannst Ihn gern auch mal in Bielefeld Probefahren !
Jörg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. März 2012)

In schwarz hoffe ich doch mal?! Also ne Probefahrt würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne mal machen! Ansonsten muss ich sagen dass ich den Spank Subrosa von Rolf auch super gemütlich fand! Is zwar keine Schönheit aber der saß ;-) Und günstig is er auch noch. Fragt sich nur wie der auf längeren Ritten ist.


----------



## RolfK (2. März 2012)

Ja der Flite war genial, hätte ich den blos aufgehoben. Ich hatte die Transalp-Variante oder wie die hieß. Irgendwo hab ich den letztens noch als Neuware gesehen.


----------



## chucki_bo (2. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ja der Flite war genial, hätte ich den blos aufgehoben. Ich hatte die Transalp-Variante oder wie die hieß. Irgendwo hab ich den letztens noch als Neuware gesehen.



Ich hab noch 2 Stck. Blau und rot. Für - sagen wir -
500  würde ich Dir einen verkaufen. 

Der Sattel ist richtig gut. 

Angebot steht aber. 

chucki_bo


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

den alten flite bekommt man hier entweder im classic-forum oder bei ebay.


----------



## chucki_bo (2. März 2012)

Der Preis ist gerade um weitere 50 gestiegen. 

Klugschei**er-Zulage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (2. März 2012)




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich geh nächste Woche einfach mal zu Ego und lass mir den Arsch messen, dann teste ich den 611 mal. Es sei denn der rote von dir passt mir morgen perfekt Rolf, aber dann muss ich glaube ich doch zusehen das ich den Spoiler von rot zu gelb oder schwarz kriege ;-)

Aber ich denke der Specialized passt perfekt, weil dann müsste ich für immer Sprüche kassieren wenn jemandem das auffällt, das würde irgendwie zu mir passen


----------



## RolfK (2. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Aber ich denke der Specialized passt perfekt, weil dann müsste ich für immer Sprüche kassieren wenn jemandem das auffällt, das würde irgendwie zu mir passen




So muss das, andere wollen ja schließlich auch ihren Spass haben, und wenn es dumme Sprüche kloppen auf Tour ist


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. März 2012)

Haste Recht ;-)

Hab sie mir gerade einfach mal bestellt in L, mal gucken wie gut die Farbe zum Rahmen passt.


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> In schwarz hoffe ich doch mal?! Also ne Probefahrt würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne mal machen! Ansonsten muss ich sagen dass ich den Spank Subrosa von Rolf auch super gemütlich fand! Is zwar keine Schönheit aber der saß ;-) Und günstig is er auch noch. Fragt sich nur wie der auf längeren Ritten ist.



Der Flite ist eher nen fest aber ordendlich gepolsterter Racesattel. Mir past der einfach genial gut. Jemand anderes mit anderem Sitzhöckerabstand findet ihn vielleicht wieder unbequem. Muß man eben probieren.

Die Griffe blenden mich!


----------



## RolfK (2. März 2012)

Die Griffe sind schon etwas kräftiger im Farbton als das am Rahmen, aber vielleicht passt es ja.


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> In schwarz hoffe ich doch mal?! Also ne Probefahrt würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne mal machen! Ansonsten muss ich sagen dass ich den Spank Subrosa von Rolf auch super gemütlich fand! Is zwar keine Schönheit aber der saß ;-) Und günstig is er auch noch. Fragt sich nur wie der auf längeren Ritten ist.



Klar ist der schwarz und sieht schnittig aus

so isser : 

http://images.bruegelmann.de/produc...314].JPG?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

das ist aber nicht das original.


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht das original.




Doch, das ist nur eben die schwarze Ausgabe von 2010!
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> den alten flite bekommt man hier entweder im classic-forum oder bei ebay.



Oder auch im Laden, den alten klassischen Flite gibts nämlich immer noch zu kaufen. Kostet so um die 50 
Und stimmt schon, ist nen genialer Sattel, fahr ich am Stadtrad und am Hardtail.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Doch, das ist nur eben die schwarze Ausgabe von 2010!
> Jörg



schon irgendwie ein widerspruch in sich, meinste nicht?!


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

Beim Original Sattel war der Titanium Schriftzug in gelb und hinten der Schriftzug Flite in rot.

Aber ist das wichtig?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2012)

bei nem mini z.b. würde mich schon interessieren obs das original oder eine neuauflage ist.


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> bei nem mini z.b. würde mich schon interessieren obs das original oder eine neuauflage ist.



Bei nem Fahrradsattel wär mir das egal.

Aber wenn du ne Auto und nen Fahrradsattel gleichstellen möchtest, klar dann geht sowas natürlich nicht.


----------



## chucki_bo (3. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Haste Recht ;-)
> 
> Hab sie mir gerade einfach mal bestellt in L, mal gucken wie gut die Farbe zum Rahmen passt.



Sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (3. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> schon irgendwie ein widerspruch in sich, meinste nicht?!



crossboss: Du diskutierst hier gerade mit dem Forumspapst. Bike-Lexikon auf Beinen, Schrauberguru und Rennfahrer. 

Laß das!! Er hat immer Recht. Wenn er diese Saison endlich auch mal
was auf der Rennstrecke gewinnt, dann wird es hier vermutlich komplett
dunkel für uns als komplett ahnungslose Alibi-MTBler. 

Later


----------



## Berrrnd (3. März 2012)

das geht ja runter wie öl. und das am frühen morgen.
da werde ich gleich bestimmt die 6 stunden auf dem bike von zehren.

danke, danke, danke 

(p.s. aber mit einer religiösen figur möchte ich trotzdem nicht verglichen werden. auf das zeugs stehe ich überhaupt nicht.)


und noch mal zu dem flite:
das original ist von 19 schlagmichtot. der rest sind halt alles nur nachmachen und neuauflagen, die sich halt vom urmodell unterscheiden.
ist nun mal so!

der vergleich mit dem mini ist zwar etwas extrem, aber halt auch irgendwie nichts anderes.


ich geh jetzt ne gemütliche runde drehen ...


----------



## Porta-Mike (3. März 2012)

moin!

heute morgen beim frühstück im mindener tageblatt entdeckt :

mit karacho durch den wald

gruß

michael


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Sehr schön, ab mit der Diskussion in die Öffentlichkeit. Ein Sprungbrett für neue Strecken?!


----------



## slang (3. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und noch mal zu dem flite:
> das original ist von 19 schlagmichtot. der rest sind halt alles nur nachmachen und neuauflagen, die sich halt vom urmodell unterscheiden.
> ist nun mal so!



Ist eben nicht so, Unterschiede gibts bei den Schriftzügen,die waren beim "Urmodell" wertiger gemacht, die Form ist aber nach wie vor gleich. 
So wie du das beschreibst, könnte man ja meinen, dass es jeweils nur ein einziges "Urmodell" gibt. Der zweite auf der Produktionsstrasse ist dann schon ne Kopie oder nachgemacht


----------



## chucki_bo (3. März 2012)

Slang, er versteht es nicht. 

Außerdem sitzt er gerade 6h auf dem Rad.


----------



## slang (3. März 2012)

Hast ja recht


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. März 2012)

Hab eben den Besitzer von Ego Sports zufällig beim Umzug getroffen und er hat mich zwischendurch einen SQLab 613 und einen 611 active fahren lassen. Aufgrund des Preises und 5-Minuten-Komforts habe ich jetzt erstmal den 613 genommen. Wenn ich ihn nach der ersten Tour ohne Schrammen zurückbringe könnte ich ihn auch wieder zurückgeben. Und ihr hattet Recht, hätte das Ghost auch über ihn bestellen können, mit dem Umzug zur Bielefelder Str. 16 hätte ich dann nurnoch 2 Minuten Fußweg zu ihm T.T Egal ;-)


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Nächstes mal. 
Testest Du den Sattel heute noch?


----------



## Surfjunk (3. März 2012)

So ihr Säcke! 

Mal ein Update zum Gewicht. 

Bei der letzten Angabe von 15,9 waren noch 400g. Pedale mit dran. 

Jetzt mit Maxxis Schlappen und anderen Schläuchen ohne Pedale 15,1kg. 
Neu wog es 14,7kg. 

Also Round 400g. Mehr durch Steel V in H. und den größeren Lenker. 
Mit dem neuen LRS komme ich unter 15kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (3. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> So ihr Säcke!
> 
> Mal ein Update zum Gewicht.
> 
> ...


Na also, geht doch!


----------



## Surfjunk (3. März 2012)

Mal ne Stunde heute durch den Berg gerollt. 

Ich dachte das Bike fährt von alleine. 
Nachdem ich vorn den 2,5 MM Stahl drauf hatte mit gefühlten 8kg und einem Rollwiederstand wie eine Wand glaubt man direkt mit dem neuen Schlappen man könnte fliegen. 

Kiwi, echt toller Grip auf leicht feuchten Waldboden, guter Tipp.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Nächstes mal.
> Testest Du den Sattel heute noch?




Ich hab ihn eben mit Rolf getestet in Lemgo. Sattel ist gut. Kondition ist noch viel viel schlechter als ich irgendwie für Möglich gehalten hätte, ich komm den kleinsten Hügel nichtmehr hoch. Wird also noch ein bisschen dauern bis wir wirklich mal touren können. Ich schieb die nächsten Wochen Straßenschicht in GA1. Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem, nach so langer Zeit!  Sorry dass wir die Strecke abkürzen mussten Rolf.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mal ne Stunde heute durch den Berg gerollt.
> 
> Ich dachte das Bike fährt von alleine.
> Nachdem ich vorn den 2,5 MM Stahl drauf hatte mit gefühlten 8kg und einem Rollwiederstand wie eine Wand glaubt man direkt mit dem neuen Schlappen man könnte fliegen.
> ...



Sehr gerne, surfjunk!
Freut mich, dass du mit der Kombi zufrieden bist. Wirst dich nur wundern, dass du die Reifen regelmäßig aufpumpen werden musst. Das gehört beim Latex dazu. Ist es aber wert.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (3. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> ich komm den kleinsten Hügel nichtmehr hoch.



Nur gut das Du ein Bike für bergrunter gekauft hast!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. März 2012)




----------



## crossboss (4. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> schon irgendwie ein widerspruch in sich, meinste nicht?!



Überhaupt kein Widerspruch möglich, das ist der Flite Titanium  kein nachgemachter, so sieht der jetzt aus. Ich habe nicht behauptet das dieser der aller 1.te war der gebaut wurde. Ich bin damit von Anfang der 90er an Rennen bis Grundig  Top Ten und NRw Cup gefaher . mein Frau auch . Damals hatte ich sogar die erste Serie. Den habe ich sogar noch. Müsste mal neues Leder bekommen , so kaputt sieht der nicht so gut aus. Ich habe ja nur gesagt, daß ich seit ca. 20 Jahren stets Flite gefahren bin. Alle paar Jahre einen  neuen, wenn fällig. Nichts hält ewig. Wo soll da der Widerspruch sein?


----------



## kris. (4. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Außerdem sitzt er gerade 6h auf dem Rad.



Hab mich gestern auch kurz aufs Rad gesetzt, aber nach ner 4tel Stunde fand ich das stinklangweilig.





Deswegen bin ich dann los ne Runden biken!


----------



## slang (4. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> . Ich bin damit von Anfang der 90er an Rennen bis Gundig  Top Ten und NRw Cup gefaher . mein Frau auch



Geht ja gar nicht, nur einer von  euch kann das Original haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (4. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern auch kurz aufs Rad gesetzt, aber nach ner 4tel Stunde fand ich das stinklangweilg


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2012)

wir hatten doch Heute das Thema Dämpferpumpe .. Meine gibts gerade als Schnapper

http://www.rotorbikes.com/de/shop/restposten


----------



## slang (4. März 2012)

wo?
bei deinen Anzeigen steht nichts davon


----------



## criscross (4. März 2012)

kÃ¶nnt ihr von mir auch haben fÃ¼r 15â¬,

hab noch eine neue von Rock Shox.


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2012)

http://www.rotorbikes.com/de/shop/restposten/magura-dampfer-pumpe


----------



## slang (4. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> könnt ihr von mir auch haben für 15,
> 
> hab noch eine neue von Rock Shox.



gekauft,
meine ist am Ventil irgendwie ausgenudelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. März 2012)

Da ich ja seit kurzem Android Nutzer bin wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr gute Offroad Navi Apps empfehlen könnt. Am besten natürlich mit Wegaufzeichnung, Statistikangaben (Geschwindigkeit, Strecke...), und schön wäre es natürlich wenn man Routen ex- und importieren könnte zum austauschen und nachfahren. Gibts da irgendwas was besonders hervorsticht mit guten Erfahrungen?


----------



## criscross (4. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Da ich ja seit kurzem Android Nutzer bin wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr gute Offroad Navi Apps empfehlen könnt. Am besten natürlich mit Wegaufzeichnung, Statistikangaben (Geschwindigkeit, Strecke...), und schön wäre es natürlich wenn man Routen ex- und importieren könnte zum austauschen und nachfahren. Gibts da irgendwas was besonders hervorsticht mit guten Erfahrungen?


 
frag mal den Rolf K.  , der hat so was !


----------



## RolfK (4. März 2012)

Hab aber kein Android, sondern iOS

Aber gibt es für Android auch: zum Aufzeichnen und zum Nachfahren

Zum Aufzeichnen geht Scout auch, nur nicht mit ganz so vielen Info's. Der Akkuverbrauch hält sich zumindest bei iOS in Grenzen, wenn beide Apps laufen und der Bildschirm an ist wegen Strecke nachfahren per Scout, ist der Akku nach drei Stunden von 100 auf 70% runter.


----------



## criscross (4. März 2012)

läuft aber trotzdem,

hier gibts noch eins kostenlos :https://market.android.com/details?id=com.orux.oruxmaps


----------



## slang (4. März 2012)

Kris.
wie ist denn das jetzt mit meinen alten Modolo Morphos Hebeln? 
Nimmste sie geschenkt oder muss ich erst Goonie beauftragen dich zu prügeln
7-fach, sollte an deinen Bock passen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. März 2012)

Komisch Rolf, die die du mir gesagt hattest hab ich im Store nicht gefunden, deswegen fragte ich hier nochmal.. entweder gibts das nicht fürs sensation xe oder meine market suche ist kaputt  Vielleicht einfach mal so runterladen und aufs Handy ziehen.

Na dann gibts demnächst wohl mal fröhliches testen, Locus Pro habe ich durch google jetzt auch noch aufgetan.


----------



## RolfK (4. März 2012)

Das sind aber die beiden


----------



## nextfriday (5. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Da ich ja seit kurzem Android Nutzer bin wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr gute Offroad Navi Apps empfehlen könnt. Am besten natürlich mit Wegaufzeichnung, Statistikangaben (Geschwindigkeit, Strecke...), und schön wäre es natürlich wenn man Routen ex- und importieren könnte zum austauschen und nachfahren. Gibts da irgendwas was besonders hervorsticht mit guten Erfahrungen?



Moin,
also zum aufzeichnen sämtlicher Daten (incl. h.meter & Strecke) kann ich dir Endomondo wärmstens empfehlen. Das funktioniert sehr zuverlässig und relativ Akku schonend. Ich benutzte das jetzt schon gute 1 1/2 Jährchen und finde vorallen Dingen die Internetplattform sehr Klasse, da kannst du dir dann jeder Zeit eine Zusammenfassung deiner Touren anschauen. : daumen: Aber säch mol, wo befestigt du dein Smartphone? Ich habe noch keine wirklich vernünftige Lenkerhaltung gefunden und trage meins deswegen immer am Arm.


----------



## kris. (5. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Kris.
> wie ist denn das jetzt mit meinen alten Modolo Morphos Hebeln?
> Nimmste sie geschenkt oder muss ich erst Goonie beauftragen dich zu prügeln
> 7-fach, sollte an deinen Bock passen


 

Pöh! 

Ich denke, ich werde den Hobel erstmal so fahren. Solange ich nicht weiss wie viel Spaß mir nen Dackelschneider überhaupt macht will ich nicht weiter investieren.
Es sei denn Du würdest sie sonst entsorgen...


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

Man soll es nicht glauben ,Selle Italia hat einfach Millionen von den Flite Dingern verkauft. Frechheit ist das, hö, Hö, Hö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (5. März 2012)

Millionen von Kopien?!? Ist ja wie bei den Chinesen. 

Oder bei Guttenberg.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2012)

Jetzt is aber man gut mit der Flitediskutiererei hier ;-)


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

quote=Wolfs.Blut;9271545]Jetzt is aber man gut mit der Flitediskutiererei hier ;-)[/quote]
[


----------



## kris. (5. März 2012)

Spielverderber. Schlag halt nen neues Thema vor!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2012)

Macht euch über meine Kondition lustig oder so ;-) Gibts nen Patentweg von 0 (und wenn ich schreibe 0, dann meine ich auch 0) möglichst schnell gute Ausdauer zu bekommen? Ich hab mal von dieser Käse-Whiskey Sportlerdiät gehört 

Ne mal ohne Flachs, wie fange ich am besten an? Einfach drauf losballern wann immer ich Zeit habe oder sollte man wirklich einen Trainingsplan erstellen wenn man es ernst meint und schnell Erfolge erzielen will. Ich will einfach erstmal soweit kommen dass ich ne gemütliche Tagestour gut überstehe ^^


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2012)

einfach locker fahren, und vor allem am berg nicht schieben.
das ganze dann noch regelmäßig, und wenn du es dann schaffst eine 3h tour ohne probleme zu überstehen, dann kannst du über einen trainingsplan nachdenken.

von 0 auf 100 bringt nämlich gar nichts.
dein körper muss sich erst mal an du regelmäßige belastung gewöhnen.
startest du jetzt mit vollgas, machst du mehr kaputt als das es was nützt.


----------



## pecto69 (5. März 2012)

Hi.

Wenn er aber keinen Trainingsplan hat und nicht weiß an was er sich halten soll,
wird er bestimmt überpacen.

Ich kenne reichlich beim laufen die einfach immer zu schnell sind und beim biken mittlwerweile auch.

Ne goldene Regel beim Laufen ist, man soll sich locker unterhalten können,
dann ist man im passenden Puls Bereich.
Beim biken kenne ich da leider keine Richtlinie.

Den Laufanfängern sagen wir dass sie am Berge erst mal 
nen schnellen walking Schritt nehmen soll, damit die Muskeln nicht zu schnell sauer werden, ist das beim MTB anders?

Dirk


----------



## kris. (5. März 2012)

Sich dabei unterhalten können ist auch beim biken ne gute Idee.
Und ruhig am Berg bleiben.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2012)

War gerade noch ne Stunde zum Donoper hin, ne Runde drehen und wieder zurück und fühl mich schon alle... wie traurig..

Im Prinzip sollte es ja bei jedem Sport in etwa gleich sein mit den Belastungsregeln, stimmt. Eigentlich weis ichs ja selber, aber wenns dann ans "Training" bzw. an ne Fahrt geht wirds jedes mal wieder zu viel und zu ungeduldig ;-) Wenn ich wirklich im Bereich 60-max.70% der max. HF bleiben will am Berg dann stehe ich quasi, fast nicht möglich. Wenn regelmäßig in etwa im gleichen Belasstungsbereich fahren soll, müsste ich mein Cagua in einen Dackelspalter (Danke für die geile Bezeichnung ) umfunktionieren und erstmal nur Touren auf der Straße fahren ohne große Berge.

Um in eine Superkompensation zu kommen bzw. auf Dauer nicht zu "überpacen" ;-) müsste ich - gerade am Anfang - eigentlich ja auch einen Tag Pause nach jeder GA1 Einheit machen. Ich hab doch aber ein neues Bike, ich will möglichst jede freie Stunde damit raus am Anfang T.T

Immer diese Diskrepanz zwischen Wisssenschaft und Praxis..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

Die neue Zauberformel soll _*Crossfit Endurance Training *_nach _*Mc Kenzie*_ sein. Ich habs übern Winter ein paar Wochen betrieben. Ist echt hart und beinhaltet ne Menge Krafttraining für die Beine. Zb. Beinpresse , Hantelkniebeugen und Rumpftraining. Kurze , harte Intervalle im allgemeinen. Am Anfang blieb das Bike erstmal stehen ......so ists auch vorgesehen War bei dem Scheißwetter kein großes Opfer. Ich fands gut fürn Winter. Aber wenn einen das Schöne Wetter rauslockt. 

Dazu stand auch nen Bericht in der Bike  mit dem  Trainings Projekt eines Journalisten. Ist ne harte Nummer soll aber mehr bringen als immer wieder nur  Stunden Ausdauersport mit viel zu niedriger Intensität. Ich kenne auch den Widerspruch zu bisherigen Trainingsmethoden , die ich im Sportstudium gelernt habe  und im Triathlon bzw. beim Xc Training auf dem Bike. 
Üblicherweise holt man sich einen Großteil der Form auf dem Rennrad. Beim Laufen alternativ , schwimmen etc.

Man fährt Intervalle mit viel Kraft und Trainiert den Runden Tritt mit hoher Frequenz über Stunden. !00 Kurbelumdrehungen zu treten auf Dauer kann echt schlauchen. 

Probier am besten aus was Dir gut tut und Spaß macht.

Ein neues Bike im Stall, eigendlich gibt dazu keine Alternative oder?!
Ich hoffe jetzt hab ich Dich mal schön verwirrt Jörg



Eigendlich trainiere ich aber auch lieber nach dem Lustprinzip


----------



## Jayesso (5. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die neue Zauberformel soll _*Crossfit Endurance Training *_nach _*Mc Kenzie*_ sein. Ich habs übern Winter ein paar Wochen betrieben. Ist echt hart und beinhaltet ne Menge Krafttraining für die Beine. Zb. Beinpresse , Hantelkniebeugen und Rumpftraining. Kurze , harte Intervalle im allgemeinen. Am Anfang blieb das Bike erstmal stehen ......so ists auch vorgesehen War bei dem Scheißwetter kein großes Opfer. Ich fands gut fürn Winter. Aber wenn einen das Schöne Wetter rauslockt.
> 
> Dazu stand auch nen Bericht in der Bike  mit dem  Trainings Projekt eines Journalisten. Ist ne harte Nummer soll aber mehr bringen als immer wieder nur  Stunden Ausdauersport mit viel zu niedriger Intensität. Ich kenne auch den Widerspruch zu bisherigen Trainingsmethoden , die ich im Sportstudium gelernt habe  und im Triathlon bzw. beim Xc Training auf dem Bike.
> Üblicherweise holt man sich einen Großteil der Form auf dem Rennrad. Beim Laufen alternativ , schwimmen etc.
> ...



Er wollte aber ne Transalp machen. Für eine solide Grundausdauer finde ich das Crossfit-Programm, was er durchgezogen hat zu viel. Und da vergeht auch der Spaß denke ich. 
Bei mir hats auch damit geklappt, am Berg einfach auf dem Rad zu bleiben. Und sich für eine einfahrene Runde, ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu legen und diese dann langsam erhöhen. So bin ich bei ner 40 km runde von 16 kmh auf mittlerweile 18 kmh gekommen


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2012)

Wir wollen ja auch keine Profis werden oder!?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2012)

Stimmt. Also ruhig angehen lassen, regelmäßig fahren und so wie es mir noch Spaß macht. Klingt gut ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2012)

.


----------



## kris. (5. März 2012)

Crossfit Endurance hab ich mir auch mal angeschaut. Bin aber erstmal beim Bodypump geblieben...
Ich glaube für Einsteiger ist das nicht ganz das Optimale. Generell sind (später) intensive Einheiten um Grenzen nach oben zu verschieben nicht verkehrt. 
Aber eben nicht am Anfang.

Fahr deinen Stiefel so wie Du dich wohl fühlst und ohne am Berg nen roten Kopf zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. März 2012)

Den roten Kopf gibts sowieso  Aber was will man auch erwarten wenn man 2 Jahre wenn man ehrlich ist absolut rein garnichts gemacht hat, außer Arbeit, Auto fahren, Sofa, schlafen -> Loop. Wie sollte man sich da nach der 2. "Tour" fit fühlen ;-) Wichtig ist, dass es jetzt wieder losgeht und drangeblieben wird! Allein die Atmosphäre heute allein im Wald war schon wieder Anreiz genug  Es wird Frühling!


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Den roten Kopf gibts sowieso  Aber was will man auch erwarten wenn man 2 Jahre wenn man ehrlich ist absolut rein garnichts gemacht hat, außer Arbeit, Auto fahren, Sofa, schlafen -> Loop. Wie sollte man sich da nach der 2. "Tour" fit fühlen ;-) Wichtig ist, dass es jetzt wieder losgeht und drangeblieben wird! Allein die Atmosphäre heute allein im Wald war schon wieder Anreiz genug  Es wird Frühling!



Er kriegt Frühlingsgefühle mit dem Cagua im Wald-hoppla! Bald gibt kleine Wald-Geister Jörg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. März 2012)

Will jemand schon eins vorbestellen? Die sind rar gesät 


Griffe sind gerade zu mir auf die Arbeit geliefert worden, morgen müsste der 730er Holzfeller kommen, dann komme ich auch endlich mal an beide Enden des Lenkers dran ;-)


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2012)

Den roten Kopf hat glaube ich hat ja letztlich jeder bei Belastung, der Blut in sich trägt. Solange nicht die Krampfadern am Hals platzen ist das unbedenklich. Jörg


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Will jemand schon eins vorbestellen? Die sind rar gesät
> 
> 
> Griffe sind gerade zu mir auf die Arbeit geliefert worden, morgen müsste der 730er Holzfeller kommen, dann komme ich auch endlich mal an beide Enden des Lenkers dran ;-)



Was hast du denn fürn breiten Prügel ( wie breit ist der jetzige)ich suche eventl. nen breiteren weil der Sott nur wenig über 700 mm ist . brauche 31,8er Klemmung . Willst Du den  überhaupt verkaufen? 
Jörg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. März 2012)

Will ihn die ersten Wochen erstmal behalten und gucken ob 730 genug für mich is. Eingebaut war/ist ein 780er Boobar.


----------



## kris. (6. März 2012)

Wann wohl die 100er in Mode kommen?!


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2012)

780er Boobar geht doch total in Ordnung! 

Wie groß biste?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. März 2012)

183, kommt mir schon etwas breit vor. Berg runter machts natürlich Bock mit sowas. Naja, ich guck mir morgen den Holzfeller mal an. Leider gehen die 31.8mm beim Boobar ja so unglaublich weit nach außen, dass man den kaum kürzen kann... Wenn mit der Holzfeller zu "schmal" ist wärs aber ne gute alternative den vielleicht so auf 760 zu kürzen. Abwarten.


----------



## themrpipp (6. März 2012)

sry... falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. März 2012)

Okay, wieder nichts los... Trainingslehre -> langweilig. Lenkerbreitendiskussion -> langweilig. 

Kommen wir zurück zum Flite und diesem unerhörten Kopienskandal.


----------



## Huskyspeed (6. März 2012)

Sättel kann man nicht wirklich empfehlen .....jeder A...sch ist anders
Ich fahre am Hardtail einen SQLab... ist geil.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. März 2012)

Findsch auch muss ich sagen, bin bisher super zufrieden, auch wenn das natürlich noch nicht sehr lang ist.


----------



## slang (6. März 2012)

Meine Lieblingssättel:
San Marco Concor, leider nicht mehr in ner akzeptablen Gewichtsklasse, die Light variante ist vom Komfort her nicht mehr so gut.
Flite, ob neu ob alt, top Sattel
ansonsten noch Brooks, aber auch kein Leichtgewicht 

Lenkerbreite wird überbewertet. 
Mir reichen 680 am Zesty und 640 am HT.

Und zur Trainingslehre gabs ja wohl genug Input. 
Ich trainiere nicht, ich fahr einfach, dauert länger, aber auch da stellen sich mit der Zeit Erfolge ein


----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2012)

Mountainbiken besteht im wesentlichen aus Fahrrad fahren. 
Damit sollte man ersteinmal anfangen.
Alles andere ist zweitrangig.


----------



## slang (6. März 2012)

Das steht in deiner Signatur aber anders 

Oder mutierst zum Technikfeind


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. März 2012)

Sorry Surf, Radfahren kann ich nich, ich hab das nie so genau verstanden wie man sich da auf diesen zwei Rädern hintereinander halten soll, ich meine da ist ja garkein Halt zu den Seiten :-(


----------



## slang (6. März 2012)

Puky hilft, da gibts so seitliche Stützen


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2012)

Ich musste herzhaft lachen bei dem Post ...

nein Slangy, nicht deiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2012)

Jungs ihr diskutiert hier über Trainingseinheiten und was weis ich nicht alles. 
Wolfsblut schreibt aber selber das er nicht mal den ersten Hügel ohne Probleme hoch kommt. 
Also würde ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken über Einheiten, Ernährung oder wer weis was  Gedanken machen sondern einfach mal losfahren. 
Frag mal Frank und Jörg, wo dich mich die erste mal mit durch den Wiehen geschleift haben dachte ich, ich sterbe. 
Nächster Step war die erste Tour mit Björn, da dachte ich sterbe zum zweiten mal. 

Bessers wird's nur durchs Biken, also einfach mal rauf aufs Rad, gerne auch alleine und mal so 2-3h durch den Wald Gurken und das so 2-3 mal pro Woche. 
Der Rest kommt dann meistens von alleine.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. März 2012)

So hab ichs jetzt vor. 2-3 Stunden wird schwer unter der Woche wegen meiner Arbeitszeiten, aber bald ist ja Sommer, dann isses lange hell.

So, muss pennen, Gute Nacht.


----------



## nextfriday (7. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> So hab ichs jetzt vor. 2-3 Stunden wird schwer unter der Woche wegen meiner Arbeitszeiten, aber bald ist ja Sommer, dann isses lange hell.
> 
> So, muss pennen, Gute Nacht.



Und selbst, wenn du nur einmal die Woche fahren kannst. Nach fünf oder sechs touren, schaffst du schon Berge bei denen du vorher noch dicke Backen gemacht hast. Oder hast du vor, schon im Sommer an einem Rennen teilzunehmen?


----------



## Berrrnd (7. März 2012)

.


----------



## slang (7. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> du glaubst gar nicht was für leute man alles bei rennen trifft.
> diese stellen sich dann noch bevorzugt in den ersten startblock (willingen z.b.), und 30 sec. nach dem start sind sie für immer hinter einem selbst verschwunden.



Man sollte sich jetzt aber nicht an den schlechten Beispielen orientieren, oder?


----------



## nextfriday (7. März 2012)

Der Posingfaktor ist wahrscheinlich im ersten Startblock höher, als im letzten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. März 2012)

Keine Angst. Prinzipiell ist schon Interesse da auch mal an Rennen teilzunehmen, aber sicherlich nicht vor nächstem Jahr ;-) Heute ist der Holzfeller gekommen, ist ja schon ne Ecke schmaler als der Boobar, bin gespannt wie der sich anfühlt, komme zwar erst um halb neun nach Hause heute aber montieren tu ich ihn dann schonmal.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

Mh.. ist der Farbunterschied zu krass? Noch hab ich den anderen nicht ausgepackt. Sollen ja angeblich über die Zeit auch ausbleichen  Grün oder schwarz? Helft mir. Bis heute Nachmittag, dann gehts raus in die Matsche und is zu spät zum zurückgeben


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Der Streifen am Rahmen ist Gelb?!? Dann lieber Schwarz.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

.


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

schwarz ist zwar langweiliger aber sieht harmonischer aus, meine Meinung! Oder riskier was und fall mehr auf!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> schwarz ist zwar langweiliger aber sieht harmonischer aus, meine Meinung! Oder riskier was und fall mehr auf!



Das ist die Zwickmühle. Das schwarz wäre stimmiger, das grün ist aber so schön grell  Und zur Rahmenfarbe: Es soll angeblich grün sein... ist aber allerhöchstens ein limegreen mit deutlichem Gelbstich. Schade das Ergon keine gelben Griffe macht.


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Gibts die Ergon nicht in grau/schwarz? Dann sehen sie wenigsten ein bisschen sportlich aus...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Ney, entweder schwarz oder grün. Gelb wär der Hammer, hab eigentlich kein Bock auf Schwarz. Aber wirkt wirklich etwas komisch je öfter ich es mir angucke 


So siehts aus wenn die Dinger 3 Jahre alt sind.. da passt es irgendwie. Gibts nen Weg die Dinger zu bleichen? ;-)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2012)

Anstatt neue Griffe zu kaufen solltest Du lieber mal in ein paar Möbel investieren!!! Oder steht das Rad auf der Wohnungseigenen Tanzfläche?


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

UV-Licht? Geh doch mal ins nächste Sonnenstudio!
Nach dem Motto: "Mit Ergon in den Tussi-Toaster"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

Die grünen sehen schon grell aber echt cool aus
ich finde das passt scho


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wann endlich meine Ergons von 6undzwanzig ankommen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Anstatt neue Griffe zu kaufen solltest Du lieber mal in ein paar Möbel investieren!!! Oder steht das Rad auf der Wohnungseigenen Tanzfläche?




Ist dein Fußboden nicht frei? Ich persönlich steh voll drauf nicht immer über unsinnig in der Gegen stehende Möbel springen zu müssen  Und ich mag Holzboden falls du es auf einen Teppich auslegst! Der ein oder andere Tanz fand natürlich auch schon statt dort, das will ich nicht abstreiten ;-)


EDIT: Oh verdammt, sorry habs verplant, du meinst das zweite Bild  das is von irgendwem anders ausm Forum hier, wollte nur zeigen das sich die Ergonfarbe nach 3 Jahren etwas mehr ans gelb anpasst.


----------



## nextfriday (8. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ney, entweder schwarz oder grün. Gelb wär der Hammer, hab eigentlich kein Bock auf Schwarz. Aber wirkt wirklich etwas komisch je öfter ich es mir angucke
> 
> 
> So siehts aus wenn die Dinger 3 Jahre alt sind.. da passt es irgendwie. Gibts nen Weg die Dinger zu bleichen? ;-)
> ...



Am besten einfach auf den Bock drauf setzen und fahren. Wenn die Hände am Lenker sind, siehst du von der Farbe der Griffe eh nix mehr.


----------



## Tycron (8. März 2012)

Seh ich auch so. Sind ja eh die Hände drüber und find die sonst auch recht passig. Eklig wirds evtl. bei roten handschuhen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Hab sie gerade montiert und im Tageslicht ist die Farbe doch ziemlich gleich. Paar Tage Sonne und das passt  Jetzt muss nurnoch dieses nasse graue Ding da über Detmold abhaun dann gehts los.. Bin ich extra früher in Steinhagen losgefahren weils so geil aussah und dann komm ich hier an und.. Regen.

Dazu bin ich eben wieder in den Genuss des Schraube-fällt-und-löst-sich-in-Luft-auf-Syndroms gekommen. Kennt ihr das? Schraube von der Klemme fällt runter auf den Holzboden... Silber auf Braun... man hört das sie nah bei einem direkt auf den Boden gefallen ist ohne weiter zu rollen. Und man braucht trotzdem 10 verdammte Minuten um sie zu finden


----------



## criscross (8. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Hab sie gerade montiert und im Tageslicht ist die Farbe doch ziemlich gleich. Paar Tage Sonne und das passt  Jetzt muss nurnoch dieses nasse graue Ding da über Detmold abhaun dann gehts los.. Bin ich extra früher in Steinhagen losgefahren weils so geil aussah und dann komm ich hier an und.. Regen.
> 
> Dazu bin ich eben wieder in den Genuss des Schraube-fällt-und-löst-sich-in-Luft-auf-Syndroms gekommen. Kennt ihr das? Schraube von der Klemme fällt runter auf den Holzboden... Silber auf Braun... man hört das sie nah bei einem direkt auf den Boden gefallen ist ohne weiter zu rollen. Und man braucht trotzdem 10 verdammte Minuten um sie zu finden


 
keine Brille 

und wenn du in Steinhagen Arbeitest, da fahr doch mal ins Quellental,
ist ja fast um die Ecke.
Da gibt es so richtig nette Strecken für dein Gerät


----------



## slang (8. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Am besten einfach auf den Bock drauf setzen und fahren. Wenn die Hände am Lenker sind, siehst du von der Farbe der Griffe eh nix mehr.



Seh ich auch so, wo soll denn das enden, wenn wir hier jetzt schon Imageberatung für Lenkergriffe starten?


----------



## poekelz (8. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, wo soll denn das enden, wenn wir hier jetzt schon Imageberatung für Lenkergriffe starten?



Hey ist heute nicht Weltfrauentag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. März 2012)

Stimmt, neudeutsch für Frühjahrsputz 

und weg, der slang


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Am besten einfach auf den Bock drauf setzen und fahren. Wenn die Hände am Lenker sind, siehst du von der Farbe der Griffe eh nix mehr.



 - das war auch mein Gedanke... Ein Theater wegen Griffen, die nach einer Saison ohnehin fällig sind ...


----------



## Surfjunk (8. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> - das war auch mein Gedanke... Ein Theater wegen Griffen, die nach einer Saison ohnehin fällig sind ...



Da spricht jemand meine Sprache


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Kennt man das nich? Die Leute die nix drauf haben aber trotzdem Teil haben wollen schrauben halt den halben Tag und machen sich über Farbgestaltung und Veränderungen am Bike Sorgen, die sie dank fehlender Erfahrungen selber nichtmal bemerken würden 

..



Moment Mal..



..



Ich muss davon weg.

Bin gerade noch 1 1/2 Stunden gefahren und hab mal ganz Piano gemacht, das ging wesentlich besser. Keine Schmerzen, angenehm ausgelastet und glücklich weil ich noch Sonne abbekommen hab! Muss mich wohl wirklich zügeln um schnellere Fortschritte zu machen.


----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Langsam ist das neue Schnell!


----------



## nextfriday (8. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Kennt man das nich? Die Leute die nix drauf haben aber trotzdem Teil haben wollen schrauben halt den halben Tag und machen sich über Farbgestaltung und Veränderungen am Bike Sorgen, die sie dank fehlender Erfahrungen selber nichtmal bemerken würden
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Genau, schnell wirst du von alleine.
Du solltest dein Bike auch nicht zu schick machen, dann tut es nicht ganz so weh, wenn es das erste mal richtig auf der Schnauze liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Sat mal, spinnt hier grade das Forum? Im Bikemarkt fehlen die letzten Einträge...


----------



## Surfjunk (8. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> .... dann tut es nicht ganz so weh, wenn es das erste mal richtig auf der Schnauze liegt.



und glaube mir *das* kommt auch von ganz allein 

Ich bin hier aktuell der Spezialist im Bikeschrotten und spreche somit aus Erfahrung


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## nextfriday (8. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> und glaube mir *das* kommt auch von ganz allein
> 
> Ich bin hier aktuell der Spezialist im Bikeschrotten und spreche somit aus Erfahrung



Jaaa!!! Spanlose Kaltumformung ist gut für die Bikeindustrie


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

.


----------



## nextfriday (8. März 2012)

Fräsen und Drehen ist Spanabhebendes Umformen.


----------



## slang (8. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder.



Siehste,....
dranbauen, fahren, fertig.

wenn du es stylisch haben willst, ist das Rad eh komplett falsch.
Das geht nur ohne Schaltung mit Starrgang, Bremsen sind peinlich, Federung..igitt, bunte Kette und nen paar Quartettkarten hinten in die Speichen.
Colupo und Pintarello, oder so ähnlich sind da glaub ich die bevorzugten Marken 
Und Stahl ist die Wahl


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. März 2012)

Dann bin ich ja vollkommen out könnte man sagen  Meinste es würde was bringen wenn ich statt der Quartettkarten einen Fuchsschwanz an die Lenkerenden bastel? Oder ist alles zu spät?


----------



## slang (8. März 2012)

Its to late


----------



## Sgt.Green (8. März 2012)

Drehen und Fräsen gehört zum Trennen.
Umformen ist spanlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (8. März 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Drehen und Fräsen gehört zum Trennen.
> Umformen ist spanlos.



Sorry, ma Fehla. Hast Recht!


----------



## kris. (9. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Its to late


 
Nen Bananensattel wäre evtl. noch ne Option!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Einen Versuch ist es wert


----------



## nextfriday (9. März 2012)

Ne echte Stilikone, aber gehört da nicht noch ne schicke Sissibar dazu? : daumen:


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Die war im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten.. ich wurde betrogen.


----------



## nextfriday (9. März 2012)

Man man, nur noch Gangster unterwegs  Aber der Sattel macht das Mounty bestimmt Soziusfähig


----------



## wolfi (9. März 2012)

Und dazu das:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWDprSdH2xQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]WHAM-O WHEELIE BAR Tv Commercial 1966      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß
Wolfi


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Geiler Scheiss  Hätt ich doch mal den Lenker mit 40cm Rise genommen. So, ich muss mal weiterarbeiten


----------



## nextfriday (9. März 2012)

Nicht schlecht so n Ding, ob die sich das mit Klickis auch getraut hätten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. März 2012)

Geil, nie wieder vergeigte Wheelies - nur wie bekomme ich das Teil an einem gefederten Hinterbau fest


----------



## JENSeits (9. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8"]Extreme MTB Stunts!!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ihr Locals kennt doch bestimmt den Singletrail oberhalb vom Hangsteinhaus. Richtung Poststaße oder so glaub ich. Aber ihr kennt bestimmt mehr als ich da oben. Schaun' mer mol!
> Jörg



Also, spontan kenne ich jetzt nur den hier:





Eigentlich sandig, musst dir halt den Schnee wegdenken.


----------



## 230691 (11. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hab da ein kleines "Problemchen"

Eins vorweg, es ist mir ein bisschen peinlich/ unangenehm das hier so anzusprechen.
Allerdings weiß ich da einfach nicht mehr weiter.


Es fing damit an, dass mein Arsch vom alten Sattel nach längerer Zeit taub wurde und unglücklicherweise auch eine Halte strebe angebrochen ist - 
So hab ich mir dann eben mal ein paar Sättel bestellt und ausprobiert.

Es waren hier:
SQlab 612 
Specialized Avatar
Selle Italia Prolink Light (den ich dann behalten habe)
und Selle Italia C2

Alle Sättel sind bereits nach einem Tag wieder runter geflogen weil ich mit denen nicht klar gekommen bin.
Den Prolink Light hingegen bin ich über eine Woche probe gefahren (ausschließlich mit Fahrradhosen) und hab ihn dann letztendlich auch behalten.
Gefahren bin ich den Prolink gut drei Wochen immer zur Arbeit und vier mal auf einer etwas kleineren Tour durch den Wald.
Hatte zu keinem Zeitpunkt Beschwerden oder der gleichen (weiterhin ausnahmslos Fahrradhosen)

Leider musste ich für zwei Wochen in eine andere Abteilung auf der Arbeit, wo ich keine Möglichkeit hatte mich umzuziehen - 
also durfte ich von Zuhause aus mit Jeanshose los fahren. 

Die erste Woche bin ich nur Dienstag und Mittwoch mit dem Bike gefahren was kein Problem war (meinem Hintern ging es immer noch super)

Zweite Woche eine *andere Jeanshose*:
Bereits nach 100m hab ich ein starkes zwicken/stechen im vorderen Dammbereich bemerkt was dann auch immer stärker wurde.
Nach Feierabend wieder Zuhause habe ich mir die Hose genauer angeschaut, ob irgendwo eine Naht ist die ungünstig sitzt oder der gleichen - nichts.

Am nächsten Tag ein weiteres mal die zwickende Hose ausprobiert aber mit einer etwas anderen Sattelstellung und anderer Boxershort
leider keinerlei Verbesserung feststellbar. 

Ich die Nase voll gehabt und wieder die andere Jeans angezogen, die die ich in der ersten Woche ohne Probleme gefahren bin.
Und welch Wunder, es tat genauso doll weh...

Das anfängliche Stechen (was sich angefühlt hat, als ob ich irgendwo einen Splitter drin hätte) wurde zu einem ziehen auf der linken Seite vorne im Dammbereich bzw. direkt am linken Hoden...
Man könnte es auch so beschreiben, als ob jemand irgendwo an der Stelle fürchterlich doll reinkneifen würde.

Meine zwei Wochen in der Firma überstanden lies ich das Bike am kompletten Wochenende stehen um der ganzen "Region" ein bisschen ruhe zu gönnen.

Jetzt am Montag war der erste Tag vom vier Wöchigen Blockunterricht.
Da die schmerzen immer noch da waren bin ich nach der Schule runter in die Stadt gefahren um eine zweite Sattelstütze zu kaufen.
Alten Sattel auf neue Sattelstütze gepackt und am Dienstag ab zur Schule - keinerlei Verbesserung (und das mit dem alten Sattel den ich über 1,5 Jahre ohne große Probleme gefahren bin)
Die restliche Woche bin ich dann immer mit mein Bike Shorts zur Schule gefahren damit ich dann feststellen durfte, dass auch das nicht mehr geht.

Ok lange Rede kurzer Sinn... ich versuch es mal kurz zusammen zu fassen:

Selle Italia Prolink:
Komplett 3 Wochen mit Bike Shorts gefahren - alles Perfekt
2 Tage mit Jeanshose 1 zur Arbeit - alles Perfekt
Jeanshose 2 nach ~100m angefangen zu zwicken und seit dem die Schmerzen.

Habe jetzt alles erdenkliche ausprobiert
Ja selbst mit Sitzpolster tut es immer noch höllisch weh

Es ist immer noch so ein kneifender stechender Schmerz bzw. manchmal ein starkes Ziehen 
Aber NUR auf der linken Seite/ linkes Ei...
Habe gerade auch mal zwei Rundem um dem Block gedreht um zu schauen, ob mein Sack auch wirklich nirgendwo eingeklemmt wird oder der gleichen :X

Kann das auch nach so langer Zeit noch sein, dass ein (für anfangs Perfekter Sattel) doch nicht passt und einem irgendwas zerhaut?
Das sich die Sitzknochen ein wenig an einen neuen Sattel gewöhnen müssen ist klar. 
Aber geht das auch, dass etwas so dermaßen in die Hose geht, dass man unmöglich schmerzlos fahren kann?
Vor allem, kann ich davon ausgehen das es der neue Sattel ist der einfach mit einer falschen Hose nicht harmoniert?

Sollte der Selle Italia wirklich nicht mit einer Jeans oder der gleichen klar kommen hab ich mir das so gedacht:
Dank zwei Sattelstützen kann ich ja in null komma nichts die Sättel tauschen.
Auf dem Schulweg/ zu Freunden etc. den alten Sattel
sobald es in den Wald mit entsprechender Bike Shorts geht den Selle Italia wieder drauf.

Habe mir jetzt NOCHMAL zur Vorsicht einen anderen Sattel bestellt und wollte den mal testen.
Allay Racing Sport 1.1 ist es geworden

Und danke wenn ihr euch die Zeit nehmt, meinen doch zu lang geratenen Text zu lesen


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Hej Dennis!

Kommst Du denn jetzt mit dem alten Sattel und ner Jeans klar?
Obwohl, der alte ist ja gebrochen... 
Bin jetzt leicht verwirrt. Gibt es einen Sattel in deiner Sammlung den Du mit Bikeshrts ohne Schmerzen fahren kannst?

Vieleicht liegt der Grund ja auch gar nicht bei den Sätteln sondern trat nur zufällig gleichzeitig auf.
Wenns gar nicht besser wird hilft wohl nur ein Besuch beim Doc...


----------



## gooni11 (11. März 2012)

Moin Dennis

Ich glaube es liegt nicht am Sattel.

Hört sich für mich eher so an als wenn da was verletzt ist. Gezerrt -gerissen evt .... Wie auch immer.
 Ich würd auf jeden Fall einen Arzt aufsuchen
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (11. März 2012)

Hi,

@Kris also der alte Sattel ist noch fahrbar macht es aber nicht besser.

Es gibt momentan auch kein Sattel und keine Hose mit denen ich keine Probleme habe.
Es wird nur etwas gemildert


An einem Arzt habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ist ja leider dann doch etwas, was man nicht mal eben mit ein bisschen Creme wieder in den Griff bekommt^^

Die große Frage für mich ist nur, ob es nicht sogar vom Rücken kommen kann.
Mein ISG auf der rechten Seite ist wieder rausgerutscht und stresst auch schon wieder gut.
Und im großen WWW habe ich Fälle gesehen, wo es tatsächlich vom Rücken kam (gibt sogar hier im IBC einige Themen darüber)

Gehen wir mal davon aus das der Urologe tatsächlich was findet
Hätte der Auslöser ein falscher Sattel sein können oder war das einfach nur ein scheiß Timing so, dass ich unnötigerweise den Sattel verdächtige?


----------



## Zyran (11. März 2012)

Mahlzeit,

Ich würde dir auch Raten mal zum Doc zu gehen.
Klingt als würdest du dir da unten beim Fahren einen Nerv oder was in der Art einklemmen.

MfG


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. März 2012)

Heute war es so weit, mich hat der erste mit nem E-Bike im Wald überholt..... die Menschheit macht auch vor nix halt


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Einfach stur lächeln und weitermachen. War es wenistens eine ältere Person? Bei denen find ich das voll in Ordnung. Wenn ich irgendwann nichtmehr kann werd ich das definitiv auch machen.


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

@Dennis  Wenn bei Dir immer die Gräten verrutschen und es sogar in den Schritt zieht soltest Du wirklich mal zum Arzt gehen, denke ich. Vielleicht hilft Dir ein vernünftiges Trainingsprogramm für Bauch und (vor allem) Rücken.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Gerade ISG kriegst du durch gezieltes LWS und Hüftmuskeltraining oftmals sehr gut in Griff.

Kris, wie wars unterwegs? Rolf hatte nichtmehr geschrieben, ich war aber auch erst so gegen 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause.


----------



## 230691 (11. März 2012)

Werde, nachdem ich mein Führerschein habe, mit Rehasport anfangen 
Das mit mein Rücken ist aber nichts neues, weshalb ich es mir nicht so ganz vorstellen kann dass DAS der Auslöser ist.

Zum glück arbeitet meine Mum bei einem Ortophäden in der Stadt. Werde morgen mal vorbei schauen und frage, was Chefe dazu sagt. 
Er kennt mich ja mittlerweile gut 

Ahhh verflucht... ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich den Selle Italia die Schuld geben soll oder nicht :/
Er war ja sehr bequem wenn ich mit entsprechender Fahrrad Hose gefahren bin und hatte nie Stress...
Nur mit einer Jeans ging es nicht klar...

Mal abwarten wie mein Hintern auf den neuen Allay Sport Racing reagiert.
Hab nur kein Bock den Selle wieder zu verkaufen - schon genug Leergeld gezahlt :X


----------



## Tycron (11. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Gerade ISG kriegst du durch gezieltes LWS und Hüftmuskeltraining oftmals sehr gut in Griff.



Gibts das auch mit Übersetzung?
Und gute Besserung Dennis! Hoffe mal is nichts besonders Ernstes.


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Iliosakralgelenk.

LWS=Lendenwirbelsäule


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Kris, wie wars unterwegs? Rolf hatte nichtmehr geschrieben, ich war aber auch erst so gegen 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause.



Lustig. 
Müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal wiederholen.
Ich hoffe die anderen posten noch nen paar Bilder hier (auch wenn ich nicht mit drauf bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Hoffe ich doch auch mal 

Sorry wegen der Übersetzung, hab ich irgendwie nich drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Tycron (11. März 2012)

Nicht schlimm  War nur etwas überfordert.


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

Das Problem kenn ich dachte ich erst beim lesen:
Am Anfang von Dennis Bericht dachte ich erst, er mein vielleicht ne schöne Druckstelle am Sitzhöcker. Das hatte ich auch schon mal , oder HAARwurzelentzündung. Das tut auch weh wie sau und Du weist nicht mehr wie Du sitzen sollst. Kann auch ein stechender Schmerz werden.
Bis zu übelsten Vereiterungen, puuuhhh! Aber da ist wohl nicht denn das fühlt man ja beim abtasten. Geh lieber mal zum Arzt!
Gute Besserung 
Jörg


----------



## criscross (11. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Lustig.
> Müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal wiederholen.
> Ich hoffe die anderen posten noch nen paar Bilder hier (auch wenn ich nicht mit drauf bin)


 
schöne Tour und nette Trails heute gefahren, hatte was .

Da fahr ich wieder hin, nur....

schade des es da keinen Lift gibt...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Bin gespannt ob ich mich jemals an irgendeinen Sattel gewöhne. Bei mir tut jeder Sattel nach ca. ner halben Stunde weh.. ich brauch mal Polster^^

Hoffentlich findet der Arzt schnell was richtiges, damits bald wieder losgehen kann!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

PS: Schaffen wirs wohl nächste Woche nochmal? Würde den Trail gerne kennen damit ich bei Zeiten mal etwas üben kann. Hätte echt Bock, ich hoffe meine Arbeitszeiten nächste Woche erlauben was!


Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

Jo Stefan, hat Spaß gemacht, waren leider nur wenige richtig gute Sprünge in der Abfahrt und der Zaun war nicht so prall am SingleTrail aber egal.

Das Foto von Rolf ist leider etwas unscharf oder ich war wohl nicht scharf genug für seine  Kamera
Aber er hat noch nen Filmchen vom Hüpferchen gemacht. Kommt dann zu OWL Bilder Impressionen rein wenn ich ihn hab. Wir müssen die anderen Abfahrten auf jeden Fall noch mal testendenke ich,.
Jörg


----------



## Huskyspeed (11. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> schöne Tour und nette Trails heute gefahren, hatte was .
> 
> Da fahr ich wieder hin, nur....
> 
> schade des es da keinen Lift gibt...


 
Da wäre doch ein E-Bike hilfreich (Ich verkauf dir auch eins).


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Hehe, ja der Zaun war schon ne Nummer. Einmal wär ich fast nach links weggekippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

Den bring ich zum Altmetall, die alte Lenkerfalle


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Neee. Mein Bruder braucht noch Wildschutzzaun für den Freilauf...


----------



## criscross (11. März 2012)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Da wäre doch ein E-Bike hilfreich (Ich verkauf dir auch eins).


 
neeeee...... laß ma,

.....vielleicht in 20 Jahren

noch schaffe ichs gerade so


----------



## Sumsemann (11. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> .....vielleicht in 20 Jahren




Dann brauchst du aber schon nen Rolator


----------



## criscross (11. März 2012)

Sack ...:d

dann können wir beide ja mal einen ausfahren  ;-)


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

Jenseits, Rolf und Ihr Enduristen Owls:

Etwas Training fürs Spezialized Enduro Race in Winterberg bei den Bike  Masters gefällig? Ich finde Owl sollte ne eigenes Forums-Enduro-Team  stellen, ich würd mich gern opfern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2012)

Uff .. ich hätte Bock aber .. ich bräuchte erstmal mehr Infos übers Event


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

www.enduroseries.net

www.dirtmasters-festival.de/festival12/73/specialized_enduro_series_ausschreibung

 guckst DDDu hierJörg


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2012)

an sich bin ich interessiert - aber ob meine Leistung da ausreicht ist fraglich ... ganz im Ernst. Just for fun ja, aber mit Ansprüchen bin ich raus


----------



## slang (11. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Lustig.
> Müssen wir auf jeden Fall mal wiederholen.
> Ich hoffe die anderen posten noch nen paar Bilder hier (auch wenn ich nicht mit drauf bin)



Boah, zum Glück. Nie wieder finden wir Mitfahrer, wenn sowas hier veröffentlicht wird


----------



## crossboss (11. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> an sich bin ich interessiert - aber ob meine Leistung da ausreicht ist fraglich ... ganz im Ernst. Just for fun ja, aber mit Ansprüchen bin ich raus




Natürlich nur so zum Spaß, eh!  Ich bin absolut kein Downhiller. Aber kann von Allem, beim Biken, ein bißchen that it!  Jeder wie er kann. Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (11. März 2012)

Hmm dann wäre das doch eine spaßige Angelegenheit!
Wer zieht mit?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (11. März 2012)

Ab nächstem Jahr bin ich denke ich auf jeden Fall dabei, dieses Jahr erstmal überhaupt was lernen.


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Jooh, 2013 misch ich auch mit!


----------



## Huskyspeed (11. März 2012)

Ach Kris was ist eigentlich aus den Drehteilen geworden?


----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Ich mess unter der Woche mal nach und melde mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. März 2012)

Sitze zwar gerade in Südtirol hätte aber interesse.


----------



## Huskyspeed (11. März 2012)

Jo...mach dad


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sitze zwar gerade in Südtirol hätte aber interesse.



Schon wieder einer im Trainingslager -Super
Das ist doch unser Mann oder Jenseits?Jörg


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

Wie im Agentenfilm: Unser Mann in Tirol...


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

Zum Video von CrossBoss: Schon seltsam das Kiwi das Video auf seinem Mobile komplett sehen kann, während auf nem Rechner nur 0:10min gezeigt und rechts daneben auch angegeben werden... 

Gut das ich zu arm für ne Hero bin!


----------



## criscross (12. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Zum Video von CrossBoss: Schon seltsam das Kiwi das Video auf seinem Mobile komplett sehen kann, während auf nem Rechner nur 0:10min gezeigt und rechts daneben auch angegeben werden...
> 
> Gut das ich zu arm für ne Hero bin!


 
genau ! besorg dir lieber einen dichten Dämpfer


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Ich kann auch nur 10 Sekunden sehen, bzw. jetzt gar nichts mehr! 

Hast du das Video bearbeitet?


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> genau ! besorg dir lieber einen dichten Dämpfer


 

Bin dabei. Gino hat geantwortet... 
Und solange passen der Dämpfer und ich noch gut zusammen!


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Ich habs eben nochmal hoch geladen ,konvertiert ,sonst nicht weiter bearbeitet und es laufen nur die ersten 10 Sekunden. Versteh ich nicht!?Jörg Vieleicht sollte ichs verkürzen und nur die letzten 10 Sekunden reinstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

ioch denke mal das Video ist beschädigt oder dein Router unterstützt das hochladen nicht so. sonst lads einfach mal bei youtube hoch


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. März 2012)

Gibts irgendwie nen weg meine .gpx dateien auf eine Karte am Rechner zu übertragen? Ich find nix


----------



## RolfK (12. März 2012)

Erstell dir ein Konto bei GPsies, da kannst du hochladen, Beschreibungen einfügen usw.


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Habs über youtube hochgeladen in OWL Bilder


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. März 2012)

Ich habe da mal ein Anliegen. Hat jemand von euch noch ein gut erhaltenes Steuerkopfemblem einer Bielefelder Fahrradmanufaktur
im Keller liegen, welches nicht mehr gebraucht wird? Natürlich gegen einen entsprechenden Obolus. 

Es sollte allerdings zwingend von einer Bielefelder Manufaktur sein und aus Metall. 

Bevorzugte Marken sind:
- Falter
- Meister
- Sparrenburg

Aber ich hätte auch an anderen Bielefelder Marken Interesse.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kris. (14. März 2012)

https://mobil.ebay.de/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=190646664805&sv=emblem falter&emvcc=0

https://mobil.ebay.de/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=400273890357&sv=emblem meister&emvcc=0

https://mobil.ebay.de/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=150776744659&sv=falter fahrrad&emvcc=0

https://mobil.ebay.de/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=260974575195&sv=falter fahrrad&emvcc=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (14. März 2012)

Das Falter-Emblem wäre ideal, ist aber leider schon zu beschädigt.

Ebay etc. habe ich schon durchforstet. Daher hab ich mich jetzt an die Bike-Community gewandt.  ... trotzdem danke, Kris!


----------



## kris. (14. März 2012)

Naja, mit nen bischen Geduld kommt vieleicht auch in der Bucht noch was passendes...


----------



## slang (14. März 2012)

Willste deine komische Kiste jetzt zu nem Top-Falter hochpimpen oder wie?


----------



## kris. (14. März 2012)

Er will den Flattermann machen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Willste deine komische Kiste jetzt zu nem Top-Falter hochpimpen oder wie?



Ey, bei lauter High-Tech kann ein wenig Retro nicht schaden. 
... außerdem ist das Steuerrohr so nackig.


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2012)

Mach doch Euer Coffeinshampoo drauf, vielleicht wächst dann StahlwolleJörg


----------



## 230691 (15. März 2012)

So, ISG ist wieder eingerenkt und bin heute morgen ausnahmsweise mal wieder mit dem bike zur schule gefahren.
Immer noch wie die hölle am zwicken -.-
nachher hole ich den neuen sattel von der post ab und schaue weiter.
termin beim urologen ist am 26.03
Bis dahin schreibe ich mal locker 5 klausuren xD 
wenn das mit dem neuen sattel nicht besser wird, kann ich mich ja nichtmal auspowern... :x
Das werden grausame  2 wochen

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (15. März 2012)

Naja, dafür weisst Du nach den 2 Wochen aber wenigstens was los ist. Vielleicht wird es ja mit dem neuen Sattel auch schon besser...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (15. März 2012)

Hoffen wirs mal, wir müssen alle zusammen mal Rocken! Ich freu mich auf morgen Mittag, da gehts wieder ein bisschen on Tour wenn ich mich dann noch bewegen kann, hab mich heute etwas zu sehr ausgelassen an den Drums


----------



## kris. (16. März 2012)

Ach was, noch nen Detmolder Schlagzeuger?! Wird eng hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

kleiner Vorgeschmack:








Videolink gibts dann im Videothema nebenan


----------



## Domme02 (17. März 2012)

gestern supi Ergebniss bei der Leistungsdiagnostik 
und
heute
dann
GEILSTER MTB TAG 

- beim Frühstück gechillt zuschauen wie Sabine Spitz beim XC Weltcup in Südafrika auf Platz 7 fährt
- 3h Trainingsride mitm Poison bei bestem wetter inkl. supi XC-Training beim Hermann-Spot
- beim Cappucino im sonnigen Garten lesen, dass Manuel Fumic beim Weltcup auf Platz 3 gefahren ist und Marcus schulte Luenzum (U23) ebenfalls auf 3
- jetzt noch nen bisschen auf den morgigen DH Weltcup mit Streckenvideos von Pinkbike vorbereiten 

So lässt es sich leben....


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ach was, noch nen Detmolder Schlagzeuger?! Wird eng hier!



Aber nur nebenbei, hab nichtmal ein eigenes, spiele einmal die Woche bei nem Freund


----------



## kris. (17. März 2012)

Tja, dafür lagert meins seit Jahren im Keller und ich komme gar nicht dazu...
Manges Gelegenheit und auch Zeit. Ab und zu kommt mir mal der Gedanke ob ichs abgeben sollte.


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

Sag mal Kris, du hast doch über das auseinander bauen vom Fox-Dämpfer nachgedacht, oder?


----------



## kris. (17. März 2012)

Jepp, habe ich. Warum?


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

Zu welchem Ergebnis bist du gekommen?


----------



## kris. (17. März 2012)

Hatte noch keine Zeit, der Dämpfer steckt noch im Rahmen. Wollte ihn morgen rausdengeln und dann entscheiden was ich tue. Hab im Moment nen Minimalstpreis von 33,- EUR für den kleinen Service inkl. Porto...


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2012)

werden da die Dichtungen getauscht? was hat er denn?

PS: So siehts gerade bei mir aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. März 2012)

Er nutzt Tuningteile von Racingbrothers, kann aber auch Original-Teile von Fox nehmen.
Allerdings ist er mit den Racingbrothers-Teilen zufriedener was Leichtläufigleit und Haltbarkeit angeht.


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2012)

OK, klingt auf jeden Fall interessant! Die Teile sind bei 33â¬ aber nicht inbegriffen, oder? 

Schmatzt deiner? DafÃ¼r muss man angeblich die Stickstoffkammer Ã¶ffnen - das ist nicht ganz ohne!

Dichtungen kann man ganz leicht selber tauschen! Wenn sogar ich das hinbekomme


----------



## slang (18. März 2012)

Gibts hier nicht irgendwo nen Thread wo Jemand die Kammer aufmacht, danach dann nen Loch bohrt, ein Ventil einsetzt, und sie normal aufpumt?


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2012)

Ja aber ich werde bei meinem Dämpfer garantiert kein LKW-Ventil einsetzen  Thread

Das muss doch auch ohne Veränderungen gehen, oder?



Für den Dichtungswechsel gibt es [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]Float RP23 Rebuild      - YouTube[/nomedia] und dieses.


----------



## kris. (18. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> OK, klingt auf jeden Fall interessant! Die Teile sind bei 33 aber nicht inbegriffen, oder?
> 
> Schmatzt deiner? Dafür muss man angeblich die Stickstoffkammer öffnen - das ist nicht ganz ohne!
> 
> Dichtungen kann man ganz leicht selber tauschen! Wenn sogar ich das hinbekomme



Doch, Teile sind mit drin, hab aber auch nochmal nachgefragt weil ich mir nicht sicher war.

Dämpfer schmatzt nicht.

Ich werd den Dämpfer aufschrauben und mir anschauen ob ich es selber machen will oder ihn wegschicke.


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2012)

Kannst du ganz getrost selber machen  Beachte aber den Tipp mit dem Handtuch durch die hinteren Dämpferbuchsen, es könnte druck drauf sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. März 2012)

Stickstoff hat als Gas im Dämpfer ne andere Wirkung als Luft(trotz viel Stickstoff) Luft dehnt sich aus! Das schadet der Performance erheblich, besonders bei starker thermischer Belastung, zb. Downhill!!! Dichtungen wechseln ist für handwerklich versierte kein großes Thema. Stickstoffkammer bloß zu lassen . Da ist mächtig Druck drauf und dadurch nicht ungefährlich. Vom rumbohren am Dämpfer kann man daher nur abraten !
Jörg


----------



## kris. (18. März 2012)

Stickstoffkammer geh ich nicht ran. Im Moment hab ich eh größere Probleme. Mir fehlt das Werkzeug um Dogbone und Dämpfer zu trennen. Da sitzt noch so ne blöde Hülse drin...


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2012)

da werde ich wohl auch nicht rangehen. Mal sehen ob das mit den neuen Dichtungen jetzt hinhaut und wenn er dann schmatzen sollte bekommen ihn die FOX-Jungs aufm Dirtmasters! 
Mal sehen wie sich das mitm Endurorennen vereinbaren lässt.


----------



## nextfriday (19. März 2012)

Ab nächste Wo endlich endlich mal wieder ne Runde nach der Kloppe drehen, ohne Flutlicht am Kopf 
Jaaa die Tage werden wieder länger : daumen:


----------



## poekelz (19. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Ab nächste Wo endlich endlich mal wieder ne Runde nach der Kloppe drehen, ohne Flutlicht am Kopf
> Jaaa die Tage werden wieder länger : daumen:



Bei der Wettervorhersage werde ich das wohl auch in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## nextfriday (19. März 2012)

Haben die Wettergötter denn für länger grünes Licht gegeben, oder wieder nur für zwei Tage?


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2012)

Juhuuu Enduro , Enduro, Endurodie ganze Woche


----------



## kris. (19. März 2012)

Sack!


----------



## crossboss (19. März 2012)

Na gut , ok ,immer erst ab 14.00


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. März 2012)

Leute, was macht ihr wenn ihr kaum Gelegenheit habt wat zu tun aufm Rad? Ich bin Freitag 3 Stunden durchn Teuto, musste Sa+So wegen Wetter und Muskelkater Pause machen und schaffs heute und morgen, sogar übermorgen evtl. garnicht aufs Rad wegen Arbeit. Und die nächsten 3 Wochen ist der Kollege im Urlaub, da bin ich auch ewig am Schaffen T.T Wie soll man da denn fit werden.. Hab mich heute richtig gut gefühlt, wäre die perfekte Zeit nach Freitag gewesen wieder anzufangen mit Training :<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (19. März 2012)

Ich hab das Problem nicht, weil Teilzeitjob

Alternative Sportarten vielleicht? Joggen braucht weniger Zeit, oder Rolle im Keller wär auch ne Variante.


----------



## criscross (19. März 2012)

oder Abends mit ner Lampe fahren " Nightride Fred "


----------



## nextfriday (19. März 2012)

ab nächste Woche ist es eh wieder länger hell. Da kannste die Funzel
eigentlich schon zuhause lassen.


----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2012)

Warum? Müssen die kleinen MTB'ler früh ins Bett?


----------



## nextfriday (19. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Warum? Müssen die kleinen MTB'ler früh ins Bett?



Ausgeschlafene Jungens können länger strampeln


----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2012)

da zieh ich meinen Hut


----------



## slang (19. März 2012)

Husch husch ins Körbchen, ist dunkel draussen!


----------



## kris. (20. März 2012)

Ich geh lieber *ans* Körbchen!  *duckundweg*


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. März 2012)

Wer tut das nicht  Man freu ich mich auf den Sommer.. Hoffentlich wird er besser als letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. März 2012)

So ,Schreibtisch einklappen und jetzt gleich mal wech in den perfekten Frühlingsbiketag zum Waldhüpfen  Jörg

( der Nachteil ist heute Abend muß ich dann nochmal ran an die Arbeit)


----------



## criscross (20. März 2012)

was für ein geiles Wetter und gleich gehts zum Hermann 

Trails fahren ......


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2012)

und ich sitze gerade im büro, komme von einer sitzung, kaue gerade mein butterbrot, werde dann noch schnell das wichtigste tagesgeschäft durchprügeln und ab 15.00 uhr bis open end wieder in einem metting verschwinden
gruß
wolfi
ps: ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel spaß
pps: wie meine frau mir eben telefonisch verkündet hat, warten dann heute abend margen/darm grippe auf mich:kotz:
ich glaube ich gehe ins hotel...


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2012)

Haltet doch einfach die Klappe ihr beiden crossies da


----------



## kris. (20. März 2012)

echt ey...


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2012)

hmmmmm....
wenn ich mich jetzt umbenenne in crosswolfi oder wolficross... kannich dann auch biken gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (20. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> und ich sitze gerade im büro, komme von einer sitzung, kaue gerade mein butterbrot, werde dann noch schnell das wichtigste tagesgeschäft durchprügeln und ab 15.00 uhr bis open end wieder in einem metting verschwinden
> gruß
> wolfi
> ps: ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel spaß
> ...



Klingt ja echt nach'nem perfekten Tag  Wie gut das uns das Wetter noch ein wenig erhalten bleiben soll : daumen:


----------



## kris. (20. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> hmmmmm....
> wenn ich mich jetzt umbenenne in crosswolfi oder wolficross... kannich dann auch biken gehen?


 
Nö. Strafe muss sein!


----------



## slang (20. März 2012)

Nun tu man nicht so als wenn du feste Arbeitszeiten hast. Lipper reißen kann man doch zu jeder Tageszeit.

Mal als Tipp: In Lipper Reihe gibts einen, wenn du den kriegst hast du für Wochen ausgesorgt  
Problem ist nur, der ist verdammt schnell


----------



## crossboss (20. März 2012)

so jetzt mal tachels Ihr Schreibtischtäter 

45km, 1168Hm fast nur Trails puuuuhhhhhh Enduro macht echt schlapp!

Jörg


----------



## kris. (20. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Mal als Tipp: In Lipper Reihe gibts einen, wenn du den kriegst hast du für Wochen ausgesorgt
> Problem ist nur, der ist verdammt schnell



Glaub ich nicht, der hat Sprunggelenk!


----------



## criscross (20. März 2012)

hier das obligatorische Beweisfoto am Hermann,

bevor es heute auf die Trails ging ....


----------



## kris. (20. März 2012)

Ich glaub Dir nicht. Da ist gar kein Hermann zu sehen!


----------



## criscross (20. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich glaub Dir nicht. Da ist gar kein Hermann zu sehen!


 
der stand ja auch hinter mir, der alte Sack


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. März 2012)

Sind das eigentlich die einzigen Trails Nähe Detmold da oben am Hermann? Oder gibts irgendwo im Teuto noch gute? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal eine ausführliche Tagestour mit ortskenntlichen durchstehen damit ich endlich auch mal Fahrtechnik üben kann, nich immer nur Ausdauer.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich die einzigen Trails Nähe Detmold da oben am Hermann? Oder gibts irgendwo im Teuto noch gute? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal eine ausführliche Tagestour mit ortskenntlichen durchstehen damit ich endlich auch mal Fahrtechnik üben kann, nich immer nur Ausdauer.



Rund um den Eisernen Anton in Bielefeld haben wir auch einige nette Trails die man in einer "Runde" gut alle nacheinander abfahren kann. Bei unserem Forumstreffen im letzten Jahr hatte ich die Trailgruppe über diese Trails geführt und ich glaube es waren alle recht zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Jo, die Trails sind ja schon seit 20 Jahren da und länger bekannt. 

Gestern habe ich diese sogenannte Owl Runde noch recht interessant ausgeweitet.Mit super langen Abfahrten. (1158 HM ,45 km) Mann da gibts Trails in jede Richtung Trails. das ist MTB at its Best.

 Bin so allmählich und etwas anstrengend bis in das Schopketal vorgedrungen.Manche Pfade mußte man kurz mal 30m hochschieben aber da kam was geiles zusammen 

Meine Beine und den Rücken merke ich aber heute etwasJörg


----------



## Jayesso (21. März 2012)

War heut auch erstmal wieder am Hermann und bin da mal diesen Downhill gefahren. War ziehmlich lustig mit meinem Acid  
Aber andere Trails auch am Anton würd ich gerne mal kennenlernen!


----------



## kris. (21. März 2012)

Am Hermann ist die Strecke zur Zeit recht bockig zu fahren, da hats leider einiges am Wurzel freigelegt...


----------



## slang (21. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Am Hermann ist die Strecke zur Zeit recht bockig zu fahren, da hats leider einiges am Wurzel freigelegt...



Dafür hat man nen Fully


----------



## kris. (21. März 2012)

Dat wees ick ooch! 
Aber soweit ich mich erinnere fanden auch Fahrer mit Fully das nicht nur schön zu fahren.
Aber warte nur, heute Abend presse ich die Hülse aus den Dämpferauge und dann kanns mit frischen Dichtungen endlich wieder los gehen.


----------



## epic03 (21. März 2012)

Es gibt noch genügend Trails am Velmerstot und Rund um den Bauernkamp...
Ein paar lustige Trails gibt es auch am Ehberg, leider sind die meistens Trails dort durch Forstarbeiten nicht mehr ganz schön...


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

*Bitte teilnehmen!!*

Umfrage


----------



## freetourer (21. März 2012)

scherzkeks - link funktioniert nicht


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

fixed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

Ich war grade mit "Sonne310" knapp 2 Std unterwegs.

War ne nette Tour bei dem herlichen Wetter!!!

Petra fängt jetzt auch an die ersten Trails mit zu fahren... Alle Achtung, die lernt echt schnell!!!


----------



## criscross (21. März 2012)

dann können wir am WE ja eine schöne Trailtour fahren


----------



## Jayesso (21. März 2012)

wenn sonntag würd ich gern dabei sein. 
samstag mach ich mich mit nem kumpel auf zum hermann. er will sich auch mal auf dem downhill schrotten


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

Am Sa steht erst mal ne "normale" Tour zum Herrmann oder Hücker Moor an...

Denke nicht, dass ich dann So zu einer ausgiebigen Trailtour in der Lage bin. Da kommen ja doch immer einige Höhenmeter zusammen...


----------



## nextfriday (21. März 2012)

Bei feinstem Wetter macht so ne Feierabendrunde echt Laune : daumen:, aber da hat uns doch heute glatt n Rentner mit seinem Citybike bei der Auffahrt zum Bielstein versägt . Beim nächsten mal schneide ich dem die Strippe zu seinem E-motor durch. Echt demotivierend diese E-Bikes


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Bei feinstem Wetter macht so ne Feierabendrunde echt Laune : daumen:, aber da hat uns doch heute glatt n Rentner mit seinem Citybike bei der Auffahrt zum Bielstein versägt . Beim nächsten mal schneide ich dem die Strippe zu seinem E-motor durch. Echt demotivierend diese E-Bikes



Kauf Dir doch so eines, dann kannst Du gegenhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Nur weil du Provision bekommst - also indirekt?


----------



## criscross (21. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Bei feinstem Wetter macht so ne Feierabendrunde echt Laune : daumen:, aber da hat uns doch heute glatt n Rentner mit seinem Citybike bei der Auffahrt zum Bielstein versägt . Beim nächsten mal schneide ich dem die Strippe zu seinem E-motor durch. Echt demotivierend diese E-Bikes


 
oder mehr trainieren


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nur weil du Provision bekommst - also indirekt?



War nur als Beispiel genannt, das Foto war halt schnell griffbereit!


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Ja ja aja ja ja ja ja ....


----------



## nextfriday (22. März 2012)

Also kaufen, nicht vor 70 und einfach für's nächste mal mit m Seitenschneider bewaffnen


----------



## Surfjunk (22. März 2012)

Ahhhh meine Augen!!!

Mach es weg.


----------



## kris. (22. März 2012)

TV Tipp für den 01.04. Servus TV, 0:50h, Klunkerz -Ein Film über Mountainbiker


----------



## RolfK (22. März 2012)

Das ist aus der Zeit, wo in den USA alles anfing oder? Genial, lief letztes oder vorletztes Jahr schon mal.


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ahhhh meine Augen!!!
> 
> Mach es weg.



Ich habe noch mehr davon!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (23. März 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich war grade mit "Sonne310" knapp 2 Std unterwegs.
> 
> War ne nette Tour bei dem herlichen Wetter!!!
> 
> Petra fängt jetzt auch an die ersten Trails mit zu fahren... Alle Achtung, die lernt echt schnell!!!



Tour-Fahren? Hab dich nur im Wald quatschend erlebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)




----------



## Sumsemann (23. März 2012)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Tour-Fahren? Hab dich nur im Wald quatschend erlebt!



Puh... was für ein Glück, dass du uns nur beim Quatschen erwischt hast


----------



## kris. (23. März 2012)

Alles andere ist ja auch nicht nötig und wäre auch sehr ungeschickt deinerseits.


----------



## Jayesso (24. März 2012)

War von euch jemand heut zufällig so um 13 Uhr rum auf dem Downhill am Hermann? Und hat dort zwei ungeschütze, dämlich langsam fahrende, bremsende Cube Acid - Rider gesehen   ??


----------



## kris. (24. März 2012)

Ich nicht. Ich fahre nicht dämlich!


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Danach hat er ja auch nicht gefragt Kris --- also bist du dämlich wenn du das nicht verstehst?


----------



## kris. (24. März 2012)

Ich versteh nicht was Du meinst!


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)




----------



## Sumsemann (24. März 2012)

Ich bin da heut gegen 15.30h runter...

Ne wirklich geile Strecke was die Jungs da gebaut haben !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (24. März 2012)

Das war heute ne _*Megatour im Deister *_der Owl Biker_*, *_bei geilstem Wetter_*
*_Enduroabfahrten und Trailgenuß ohne Ende. Auch sehr Anspruchsvoll. Ein echter Biker-Traum

Wir waren von Beginn an 13 gute gelaunte Biker aus der ganzen Umgebung und haben immerhin über 1000 Tiefenmeter und Höhenmeter zusammen genossen. 


Nen fröhlichen Imbiss am Turmgasthaus inclusive, waren wir von 11- bis 17 Uhr unterwegs. Fast schon ein inoffizieller _*Forumstrailtag**.

*_Ich bin immer noch etwas euphorisiert und kriege dieses Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht---Super Jungs!!!!






Den Guidos Surfjunk, Nippelspanner und den vielen Lokals möchte ich nochmal meinen persönlichen Dank für die engagierte, tolle Tourführung aussprechen

Gern bald mal wieder, aber laßt uns bloß  nicht zu lange damit warten..............Gruß vom Jörg


----------



## RolfK (25. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch etwas euphorisiert und kriege dieses Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht




 Genau so erging es mir auch nach dem ersten Mal, es ist fast so, als hätte man den ganzen Tag S.x gehabt


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

Moin. 

Kann ich mich nur anschließen, tolle Truppe, bestes Wetter und Super Trails!
Was will man mehr?

Können wir gerne wiederholen, ich bin ja öfters da. 

Vielleicht mache ich dafür extra einen Deister Touren Thread auf


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

UPS, da war wohl jemand schneller 

OWL-Biker im Deister (Reloaded)


----------



## kris. (25. März 2012)

sogar deutlich!


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. März 2012)

Nachher jemand bei Blöte anzutreffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (25. März 2012)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Nachher jemand bei Blöte anzutreffen ?


 
Jau denke mal auf nen Bratwurst werde ich mit meinem kurzen reinschauen.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

Ich auch mit Kind


----------



## Jayesso (25. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich fahre nicht dämlich!



Dich hab ich auch nicht gemeint. Ich meinte mich eigentlich selber. Hab da so drei DHler gesehen, und wollte fragen, ob einer auch hier aus dem Forum ist.


----------



## kris. (25. März 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Dich hab ich auch nicht gemeint.



Dachte ich mir schon.


----------



## pecto69 (25. März 2012)

Tacho..


Ich bin erssma mind ~ 2 Wochen außer Gefecht 
Gestern Abend beim Eishockey den Puk an der ungeschützte Seite
des Handschuhs an den kleinen Finger bekommen...
Fingerkuppe aufgeplatzt und erstes Fingerglied in 3 Teile 
1. gradig offene Nagelkranzfraktur sagte der Herr in Weiß 
im Krankenhaus..**** 
In 4-5 tage vllt Lauftraining wenn die Wunde zu ist 
und Stacksche Schiene dran dann mal schauen 
wann ich wieder biken und Hockey spielen kann..

Mit genesenden Grüßen
Dirk


----------



## Jayesso (25. März 2012)

Wünsche dir eine super schnelle Genesung, Dirk!!
VG Janosch


----------



## kris. (25. März 2012)

@ Dirk  Du machst ja nen Scheiss.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## pecto69 (25. März 2012)

Danke und "Wat mut Dat mut"


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2012)

Da hast du Recht  gute Besserung!


----------



## crossboss (25. März 2012)

Jo besser Dich gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (26. März 2012)

Jörg, das wird nix


----------



## Jayesso (28. März 2012)

Hallo,
hat von euch jemand zufällig auch für den 01.04. den Advanced 1-Kurs von der Bikelounge (Bielefeld) gebucht? 
Weiß immer noch nicht, wo das stattfindet?
VG


----------



## criscross (28. März 2012)

Treff ist meist am Tierpark Olderdissen auf dem oberen Parkplatz.
Keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen ?
Mittagspause ist am Peter auf dem Berge Lokal


----------



## Jayesso (28. März 2012)

Doch aber
"Details zur Kursteilnahme erhältst Du wenige Tage vor dem entsprechenden  Termin."

Bis jetzt kam aber nichts weiteres


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)

ich dachte immer, da treffen sich diejenigen die gar nicht biken können


----------



## Sonne310 (29. März 2012)

Da hat aber einer ne große Klappe


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)

Na ja ok, der kanns sich ja auch leisten


----------



## Sonne310 (29. März 2012)

WOW, alle Achtung !!! 
Ich habe noch nie jemanden getroffen, der sich in seiner Sportart nicht mehr verbessern konnte !


----------



## pecto69 (29. März 2012)

Ist das nicht der Jo-Berg wo sich der Jörg immer um 11 trifft 
...naja und beim Bike-"Kurs" meinstens Leute die was lernen wollen...
vllt nicht nichts können aber lernen wollen 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (29. März 2012)

Dirk, wie geht's der Hand ? Biste bald wieder dabei ? Die Woche ist doch bald um.


----------



## pecto69 (29. März 2012)

Wenn ich wieder fahren darf bin ich wohl im Urlaub 
Also erst nach den Osterferien....

Dirk


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich dachte immer, da treffen sich diejenigen die gar nicht biken können



Schon mal mit Axel Brinkmann gefahren? Ich fand, der kanns schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)

Bikelounge naja, war doch nur <Spaß, mein Ding ist das aber nicht.
d.u.w. Jörg


----------



## Tori0909 (29. März 2012)

Bin immer noch fertig Leute...


Heute morgen 52km gefahren 


Alex


----------



## kris. (29. März 2012)

Gutes Gefühl, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tori0909 (30. März 2012)

Jau voll im A.... aber Happy 

Sind schon krank, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...

Alex


----------



## Jayesso (31. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Diskussion  hab die Infos mittlerweile. naja mal gucken ob´s mir was bringt. hab ja schon den advanced kurs genommen ...


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2012)

Kann ja nicht schaden, oder? Aber letztendlich ist MTB "try an error"


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2012)

allerdings sollte man sich Grundtechniken nicht falsch aneignen - das bekommt man nur schlecht wieder raus. Menthale Blockade ebenso


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Diskussion  hab die Infos mittlerweile. naja mal gucken ob´s mir was bringt. hab ja schon den advanced kurs genommen ...



Viel Spaß!


----------



## slang (31. März 2012)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht.
Was ist an diesem Hügelchen jetzt so schwer?
Was machen die da alle?


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

Tja, das frag ich mich auch. 

Speziell geschulte Bewegungslegastheniker


----------



## criscross (31. März 2012)

das Video ist von Kalle aus Hilter.

Der macht jeden Samstag um 14h eine MTB Tour.

Auch heute !

Da fahren halt auch absolute Anfänger mit, wie man sieht......


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2012)

jeder hat mal angefangen. zudem kommts auf Videos nie so rüber wies in Wirklichkeit ist, siehe Helmcam-Aufnahmen mit dem Höhenproblem 

Also, einfach mal die Leute machen lassen und nicht immer rumstänkern.


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

Ach komm, ein wenig Spass muss sein. 

Wenn ich an meine ersten Abfahrten denke sahen die wahrscheinlich nicht beser aus. 
Trotzdem ist nett auch mal über andere zu schmunzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (31. März 2012)

Bei deiner ersten Abfahrt bist Du an Teufels Spielplatz stumpf vor
einen Baum gefahren.


----------



## slang (31. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Bei deiner ersten Abfahrt bist Du an Teufels Spielplatz stumpf vor
> einen Baum gefahren.



Gibts das als Video?


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Bei deiner ersten Abfahrt bist Du an Teufels Spielplatz stumpf vor
> einen Baum gefahren.



 sag ich doch


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2012)

Und lernen kann man schließlich immer was, z.B. dass man nicht mit einer lange verschleppten Erkältung einfach immer weiter trainiert, hustel, hustel, hüstelKriegs einfach nicht weg , f..k!!!Die Bärlauchtrails locken mich immer wieder auf die Karre.........


----------



## kris. (1. April 2012)

Öhm, was issn hier mit der Schrift passiert? Fummelt Rik wieder am Forum herum?


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2012)

Ach jaaaaa!,seufz.................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Grad ne lockere Kinder-und Frauenrunde up and down über _Schlange, Mufflon, 68er,Hamster,_Schwede u_nd ZIF  _heim gehoppelt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei Jessie nen Käffchen und locker zurück, der bes......nen Erkältung  entsprechend geschuldet locker wech.......................bei schöner  Sonne. 
_Was für ein schöner Sonntag _! Mit Familie, _Flandernrundfahrt_+ 'nem Weizenbierchenund Badewanne und Kaffee und Kuchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jörg


----------



## Jayesso (1. April 2012)

Muss kurz was sagen wegen Fahrtechniktraining:
Hat sich echt gelohnt (Advanced 1 - Kurs). Und der Axel ist ein super Guide!


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Muss kurz was sagen wegen Fahrtechniktraining:
> Hat sich echt gelohnt (Advanced 1 - Kurs). Und der Axel ist ein super Guide!



Bin gestern auch in einen Kurs reingeraten. Kurz mit Axel n bischen geschnackt und das Stück von Wappenweg bis Serpentinenweg mitgefahren. Auf dem kurzen Stück sind uns drei grosse Läufergruppen begegnet - das wurde ganz schön eng im Wald!


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ach jaaaaa!,seuz.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha - langsam kriegen die Trails hier auch so lustige Namen wie im Deister. Bei 68er und Hamster weiss ich aber nicht, welche gemeint sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskyspeed (1. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Muss kurz was sagen wegen Fahrtechniktraining:
> Hat sich echt gelohnt (Advanced 1 - Kurs). Und der Axel ist ein super Guide!


War das heute?


----------



## Jayesso (1. April 2012)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> War das heute?



Jap!


----------



## pecto69 (1. April 2012)

3 große Läufertruppern waren wohl die Hermänner


----------



## Huskyspeed (1. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Jap!


 
Habt ihr am Fernsehturm geübt?


----------



## Jayesso (1. April 2012)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Habt ihr am Fernsehturm geübt?



Meinst du den Fernsehturm zwischen Olderdissen und Peter auf dem Berge? Wenn ja, JA. Vollbremsung und Notbremse!


----------



## Huskyspeed (1. April 2012)

Na dann hab ich euch gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (1. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Öhm, was issn hier mit der Schrift passiert? Fummelt Rik wieder am Forum herum?



Gibts darauf auch ne Antwort?
Sieht alles so nach Comic aus


----------



## slang (1. April 2012)

Meinste, morgen ist wieder gut?


----------



## pecto69 (1. April 2012)

...jetzt wieder jut


----------



## Jayesso (1. April 2012)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich euch gesehen



Bist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Naja, die Konzentration lag auch bei was anderem


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Muss kurz was sagen wegen Fahrtechniktraining:
> Hat sich echt gelohnt (Advanced 1 - Kurs). Und der Axel ist ein super Guide!



<<<<<<ich glaub wir haben Euch am Bielefelder Funkturm getroffen/ gesehen. Wir waren das Pärchen mit dem Kindertrailer. So gegen 12.00 Uhr glaub ich Jörg


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Haha - langsam kriegen die Trails hier auch so lustige Namen wie im Deister. Bei 68er und Hamster weiss ich aber nicht, welche gemeint sind...



Ja hat doch auch irgendwie mehr _*Wiedererkennungswert*_ und gibt auch ne Lokale_* lokale Patin*a_ ich finde Namensfindung im Deister echt gut und jeder Biker der da mal war weis welcher Trail gemeint ist.

*War nurn Vorschlag :* 

z.b.*Klapper-Schlange* (weil da alles am Bike klappert) für den Serpentinenweg/ Downhill unter dem Fersehturm  , _*Muflon*_ alias Muflontrails I-III, _*68er*_ für die Downhillstrecke im Freudental an der B68, _*Alter Schwede*_ für die Downhillabfahrten von der Schwedenschanze usw. , _*ZIF*_ für den Abfahrtstrail runter zur UNI/ZIF, _*Hamster *der Waldlehrpfad bis runter nach Werther, usw.

Wer hat noch ein paar lustige Namen für bekannte Trails auf Lager oder Vorschläge für ne Nomenklatur der Markanten Geostrukturen?
Los..........mitmachen...........

Einen Trail könnte ich auch_* Dackelgrab (*Feldabfahrt x 25 Werther nach Kirchdornberg) _nennen, warum wohl?)Jörg
_


----------



## Jayesso (2. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> <<<<<<ich glaub wir haben Euch am Bielefelder Funkturm getroffen/ gesehen. Wir waren das Pärchen mit dem Kindertrailer. So gegen 12.00 Uhr glaub ich Jörg



Jap. Euch hab ich gesehen  Ihr seit mit dem Trailer Downhill gefahren?


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

der Jong ist Alpin und Gardasee erprobtJörg


----------



## Jayesso (2. April 2012)

nicht schlecht  ach hätt ich doch auch nur solche eltern gehabt...


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> nicht schlecht  ach hätt ich doch auch nur solche eltern gehabt...



Obwohl der Yanni war gestern danach etwas fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (2. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> nicht schlecht  ach hätt ich doch auch nur solche eltern gehabt...



Glaub mir...

...das willst du nicht 

Duck und weg...


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> *Hamster *der Waldlehrpfad bis runter nach Werther, usw.



Den kenne ich als Bibertrail. Aber die Viecher sind ja nicht ganz unähnlich.
Von der goldenen Meile runter zur Strasse - der mit dem grossen Anlieger - den kenne ich unter "Flockentrail", weiss aber nicht, wo der Name her kommt.

Wenn man von der Habichtshöhe kurz den Hermann fährt und dann rechts steil hoch über den Kamm, geht ein ziemlich ruppiger sehr steiler gerade runter, der bei einigen Leuten "Schleudertrauma" heisst


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

Ich mag mich nicht einmischen aber passt bitte auf nicht zuviel Details der Trails zunennen!  Hier liest grundsätlich die örtliche Forstbehörde mit


----------



## slang (2. April 2012)

Seh ich genauso, ist doch eigentlich ungeschriebenes Gesetz, das hier keine genauen Trails beschrieben, oder noch schlimmer per GPS gezeigt werden.


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

deswegen bitte auch mit GPS-Daten bei den Fotos aufpassen!


----------



## slang (2. April 2012)

Haste auch wieder Recht, aber trotzdem


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

Muss man es denn auch allen Wanderern einfach machen? ;>


----------



## pecto69 (2. April 2012)

Hoi.



> K_Star schrieb:
> wenn der förster mit etwas offenen augen durch den wald läuft, wird er die trails eh kennen.


...aber zuuu einfach wollen wir ihm das auch nicht machen, soll er mal seine
offenen Augen anstrengen 

Dirk


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

Bergtroll hört sich doch griffig an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso, ist doch eigentlich ungeschriebenes Gesetz, das hier keine genauen Trails beschrieben, oder noch schlimmer per GPS gezeigt werden.



GPS Dateeeeeeeeeen bist du wahnsinnig
und Försterchen kennt die längst alle.
Neulich lag wieder nen Baum quer gelegt im Downhill , was machen wir denn nu, upps, super neuer Spunghügel-->Klappspaten raus Männer!


----------



## Sonne310 (2. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> nicht schlecht  ach hätt ich doch auch nur solche eltern gehabt...



Das mag sich ja ganz cool anhören, aber wenn Du weißt wie schlecht selbst die besten Anhänger gefedert sind, dann hältst Du das eher für ne Strafe. Da sind die Wirbel noch nicht für ausgelegt. Für meine wäre das ohnehin eine Strafe, denn nach ner halben Stunde hätten die Bewegungsdrang. Da lass ich die doch lieber bei Oma.


----------



## the_Shot (2. April 2012)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Da lass ich die doch lieber bei Oma.


----------



## slang (2. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> GPS Dateeeeeeeeeen bist du wahnsinnig
> und Försterchen kennt die längst alle.
> Neulich lag wieder nen Baum quer gelegt im Downhill , was machen wir denn nu, upps, super neuer Spunghügel-->Klappspaten raus Männer!



Denkst du eigentlich manchmal darüber nach, was du mit deiner Antwort bei wem erreichen willst?


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

Och kommt, das hatten wir doch schon ...


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2012)

aber eigendlich auch traurig...
gruß
wolfi
ps: zum thema:
man muss zwischen fördern und fordern und durchsetzen des eigenen elterlichen egos klar unterscheiden.
fördern -> immer wo es angebracht ist!
fordern -> das hat ganz klar seine grenzen! nämlich wenn bei den kindern der spaß auf der strecke bleibt. (im wahrsten sinne des wortes)
und durchsetzen des eigenen (elterlichen) egos ist ein absolutes no go!!!!
und um das zu vermeiden, gehört verständnis, ein waches auge und disziplin gegen sich selbst.
kann man(n) aber lernen 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. April 2012)

moin,
kann man(n) aber lernen hab ich gelesen.

manchmal ist ein leben einfach zu kurz um "Alles" genannte zu lernen


----------



## kris. (3. April 2012)

Ich will das nicht lernen, darf ich trotzdem mitspielen?!


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2012)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> moin,
> kann man(n) aber lernen hab ich gelesen.
> 
> manchmal ist ein leben einfach zu kurz um "Alles" genannte zu lernen



Normalerweise kein problem.
das meiste gehört zum gesunden menschenverstand.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## kris. (3. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> das meiste gehört zum gesunden menschenverstand.


 

Da fangen die Probleme doch schon an!


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Da fangen die Probleme doch schon an!





ps: respekt habe ich in meiner wilden punkphase ende der 70er/anfang der 80er gelernt... klingt unglaublich, ist aber so.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (3. April 2012)

sonni: Das ist übrigends unser Trailer.....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QFtjR8fsBGc

.....aber nu Schluß mit zum  Kinder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## crossboss (3. April 2012)

Anderes Thema: 
Jens der Login für IXS Dirtbike Enduro Winterberg läuf -->PM
<Ich hab mich schon registriert  und bezahlt.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (3. April 2012)

Also ich bin da voll auf deiner Seite.
Mein Grosser ist jetzt 7.
Der fährt Fahrrad ohne Stützräder seit der 2,5 ist.
Mittlerweile haben wir ein 24 Spezi Hotrock für ihn gekauft.
Davor hatte er ein Cube 240 als Hardttail.
Davor ein 20 Hardtatil mit 7 Gang Nabenschaltung.

Wir machen nichts Wettkampfmässiges sondern Biken nur gern zusammen.
Unsere Sonntagstour besteht aus einer Tour zu Oma hin komplett über den Wiehen rüber mit Turmtrail dran.
Das sind 24km die er locker Strampelt.
Essen und Trinken immer dabei und im moderaten Tempo.

Letztes Jahr ist der mit mir 70km zum Steinhuder Meer gefahren.
50km selber und den Rest habe ich ihn gezogen per Seil.

Der nervt schon seit letztes Jahr das er mit will in den Deister.
Auf den Trails bewegt er sich sicher und mit Respekt vor dem Gelände.

Und unsere kleiner, 3 Jahre, fährt auch schon seit letzten Sommer Rad ohne Stützräder, der will mittlerweile auch schon überall mit hin.
Der ist aber wirklich noch zu klein. 

Einige kennen das Video hier bestimmt noch.
Ist ein wenig gepischt und mit Handy gefilmt, habe wir mal für den Jungen gemacht, da war er 5, weil er auch ein Cooles MTB Video haben wollte


----------



## Surfjunk (3. April 2012)

Hey Jörg du Sack, warum änderst du dein Posting während ich schreibe.


----------



## freetourer (3. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hey Jörg du Sack, warum änderst du dein Posting während ich schreibe.




macht er doch andauernd.

ich habe den eindruck, beim ersten hastigen hinwurschteln sind nicht alle synapsen aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (3. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Denkst du eigentlich manchmal darüber nach, was du mit deiner Antwort bei wem erreichen willst?



unterschreib


----------



## kris. (3. April 2012)

Synapsen? Sind das die grünen dinger wo man suppe draus macht?


----------



## 230691 (3. April 2012)

Hab da mal zwei Kleinigkeiten^^









Habe es also tatsächlich geschafft eine Probefahrt zu machen
Und was soll ich schon sagen - geiles Teil. 

Da ich das Granite Chief (150mm AM von Rose) ebenfalls gefahren bin, konnte ich beide zum glück ganz gut vergleichen.
Bergauf geht das Jimbo schlechter, keine Frage.
Aber in allen anderen Lagen steht es wieder besser da (Ausnahme ist noch der Wheely... ich habs einfach nicht hoch bekommen)
Auf Kriegsfuß bin ich nur wieder mit der Fox gewesen. Die Freeride Strecke in Willingen hat ja dann doch recht viele Bremswellen und da hats mir die Hände förmlich vom Lenker gerüttelt.

Werde mich jetzt mit den netten Leuten von Rose in Verbindung setzen um mal zu schauen, was ich so dran haben möchte bzw. was möglich ist.
Als Basis wird das Uncle Jimbo 2 (1999) herhalten.
Momentan soll eine 
Reverb
Shimano SLX
und Lyrik U-Turn RC2L dran (54 aufpreis zur einfachen R - DA kann man nicht meckern)

Nu werden wirklich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht genug malochen gegangen ohne mir mal was richtiges zu gönnen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. April 2012)

Klingt prima, Dennis! 

Wünsch Dir schon mal viel Glück mit dem zukünftigen Bock!


----------



## crossboss (3. April 2012)

Hi Dennis,
ich glaube auch ne Lyrik ist ne sehr gute Wahl ich habe auch eine und finde das ist nen Bombengerät, das man perfekt einstellen kann. Das Bike ist sowieso gut. Ich hab es in Bocholt aber nur in der Halle gefahrenGruß Jörg


----------



## crossboss (3. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hey Jörg du Sack, warum änderst du dein Posting während ich schreibe.[/
> 
> Dein Video läuft bei mir nicht SurfjunkIrgend ein Urheberproblem
> Aber das andere mit deinem Sohn find toll .Respekt! Die Kids lernen echt schnell. Man solls nur nicht überziehen. Dann haben die Kleenen zu recht keinen Bock mehr.
> ...


----------



## Surfjunk (3. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Bald hängen die uns sowieso ab!



das wird sich wohl nicht aufhalten lassen 

Edith sagt:

Das Video läuft auf YT. 

Hier der Link. 

http://youtu.be/xn25T6k0gMI


----------



## pecto69 (3. April 2012)

Nöö, läuft nicht....
Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (3. April 2012)

Dreck, ich kann's sehen. 
Wahrscheinlich weil s mein Account ist. 
YT ist seit der GEMA Nummer echt Shice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2012)

Fein Dennis!

Sieh zu das du kein Fox am Rad hast, da hast du Toxo als Servicepartner an der Backe! Die Garantie ist nach 1 Jahr ohne offiziellen Service auch futsch. Da würde ich lieber auf RS setzen!
Freue mich wenn wir ne Runde zusammen drehen können!


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Fein Dennis!
> 
> Sieh zu das du kein Fox am Rad hast, da hast du Toxo als Servicepartner an der Backe! Die Garantie ist nach 1 Jahr ohne offiziellen Service auch futsch. Da würde ich lieber auf RS setzen!
> Freue mich wenn wir ne Runde zusammen drehen können!



Toxo ist wirklich nicht des Bikers Freund! Schade eigentlich!


----------



## kris. (4. April 2012)

Bliebe noch Flatout...


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Auf Kriegsfuß bin ich nur wieder mit der Fox gewesen. Die Freeride Strecke in Willingen hat ja dann doch recht viele Bremswellen und da hats mir die Hände förmlich vom Lenker gerüttelt.



So ist es mir letztes Jahr auch ergangen - mit Starrgabel.
Wozu ist eine Federgabel gut, wenn sie *das* nicht verhindern kann?


----------



## chucki_bo (4. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Dreck, ich kann's sehen.
> Wahrscheinlich weil s mein Account ist.
> YT ist seit der GEMA Nummer echt Shice!



Wenn da Musik hinterlegt ist, dann sperrt YT. Abhilfe ist ne App bei Firefox, die (in D) gesperrte Filme freischaltet.

Besser: Vid hier im IBC hochladen. Die schauen nicht auf Hintergrundmusik.

BTW: Bei FB ist das auch nicht mehr möglich Filme mit Musik (GEMA) hichzuladen...

Later


----------



## poekelz (4. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wenn da Musik hinterlegt ist, dann sperrt YT. Abhilfe ist ne App bei Firefox, die (in D) gesperrte Filme freischaltet.



Das Geburtstagskind meint: Proxtube, ein Addon für Firefox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (4. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Fein Dennis!
> 
> Sieh zu das du kein Fox am Rad hast, da hast du Toxo als Servicepartner an der Backe! Die Garantie ist nach 1 Jahr ohne offiziellen Service auch futsch. Da würde ich lieber auf RS setzen!
> Freue mich wenn wir ne Runde zusammen drehen können!



Also ich kann jetzt nicht gerade schlechtes über Toxo oder Fox berichten, Serice muss man eben im Winter machen lassen, wenn da nicht so viel los ist, aber schon mal über nen BOS Deville nachgedacht?

Funktion TOP, Preis OK und leicht ist sie auch noch.

...ich wüßte auch schon einen tollen Rahmen an den ich mir die BOS dran schrauben würde, leider fehlt mir im Mom. das Kleingeld dafür.


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

Auch hier nochmal herzlichen Glühstrumpf an Chucky! 

@Frank: Ja habe ich, allerdings tuts die Fox noch und solange sie das tut bleibt sie. Die Deville habe ich schon seit längerem im Auge! 

Ich finde die Preise für eine Fox-Wartung einfach exorbitant hoch. Ich werds versuchen selber zumachen bzw. wie schon das ein oder andere mal erwähnt ersteinmal aufm Dirtmasters die Jungens von Fox direkt anquatschen.
Bin ja jetzt Rennteilnehmer


----------



## freetourer (4. April 2012)

Hi Dennis.

Warum kaufst Du nicht wieder bei einem richtigen Händler (support your local shop)?


Kleiner Tip von mir um bei Deiner Marke zu bleiben:

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2012/index.php?bik_id=2&cou=DE&lang=de_DE


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. April 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute! @ Chucki

@freetourer Preis / Leistung bei den Rose Dingern ist halt wirklich gut. Und wenn er die Möglichkeit hatte son Rad zu fahren und es ihm gefällt ist es halt ne Option. Blöd halt nur wenn Du was am Rad hast, dann heisst es selber Hand anlegen oder zu Rose versenden. 
Aber @ Dennis, was fährst Du denn am meisten? Möchtest Du mehr in Parks gehen oder nutzt du den Hobel eher für deine Feierabendrunde. Nicht das dir das Jimbo too much ist. Es bringt ja nix wenn Du 2x im Park mehr Spass hast, aber 50 x im Jahr beim Uphill zuhause von dem dicken Hobel genervt bist....


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Chucki!  ... lass es krachen! (zu Shoti würde ich das allerdings nicht sagen)


----------



## kris. (4. April 2012)

Auch von mir nochmal hier: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Chucki!


----------



## crossboss (4. April 2012)

Die Rose Bikes gehen mittlerweile auch gut bergauf,nicht zuletzt durch Absenkfunktion und Plattformdämpfer.  Selbst die Superenduros mit 180mm wurden dahinhingehend ausgiebig genug in den Bike Magazinen getestet Mein Sotti ist auch ne Rampensau trotz 180mm


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

Bikemagazine ... den glaube ich gar nichts mehr! Seitdem die dem Demo mal Pluspunkte gegeben haben, das man am unterm Unterrohr einen Flaschenhalter montieren könnte ... 

Mich würde dieses ständige "Plattform an / aus" auf Dauer extrem stören wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber letzendlich muss es dir gefallen Dennis!  Preis/Leistung passt bei Rose allerdings!


----------



## the_Shot (4. April 2012)

LAAAARS 

@ Chucki, auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. April 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> LAAAARS
> 
> @ Chucki, auch von mir alles Gute!



Sorry, ich hatte da noch son Erlebnis vor Augen!  Man, das hat aber auch gekracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chebby (4. April 2012)

Hallöle, woher bekomme ich denn ein paar gute Strecken rund um Bielefeld?

Sonn bissl was habe ich mir selbst schon zusammengestellt, aber ich will auch noch was neues kennenlernen. Start von mir aus ist in der Senne.


----------



## kris. (4. April 2012)

Am besten mit jemandem aus Bielefeld verabreden und zusammen ne Runde durch den Wald drehen. So lernt man am schnellsten die Wege kennen.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Das Geburtstagskind meint: Proxtube, ein Addon für Firefox.



Ahh ja. Kein App, sondern Addon ... 

Hätte ich heute um 6e noch kein Bierchen aufmachen sollen ??? 

@all : Gracias für die Galückewünsche!!


----------



## 230691 (4. April 2012)

Erstmal alles Gute Chucki 

So dann zum Stevens: 
Sry bin geheilt von denen
Schlechter Service mMn (7 Wochen lang für ein Schaltauge nachfragen und dann doch keins bekommen)
und bisschen zu teuer sind sie mir auch.

Habe mich doch relativ eindeutig für das Rose entschieden

AABBER... gerade mit dem Kundendienst telefoniert - Lyrik U-Turn mit MiCo gibt es nicht und eine alternative mit Stahlfeder ebenfalls nicht.
Weiß jetzt zwar nicht was das soll aber ist schon seehr schade. 

Bin jetzt wild am überlegen ob ich die ersten Wochen/Monate mit der einfachen Lyrik R glücklich werde oder nicht
Ich meine, momentan düse ich mit einer SR Suntour Epicon durch die gegend... auch kein Dämpfungswunder
Und in Braunlage kam ich mit der Zocchi 66 RCV (die ganz billige) auch zurecht
Und da ich noch nie MiCo oder vergleichbares gefahren bin darf ich auch theoretisch nichts vermissen.
Kenne es ja nicht^^


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. April 2012)

Hi,

ob du es gewohnt bist oder nicht hat nichts damit zu tun das es schon von Nachteil ist das man bei der Lyrik R keinerlei Druckstufeneinstellungen vornehmen kann.

Wenn du Glück hast und alles passt bei der R und du keine Druckstufe bräuchtest wirst du es auch nicht vermissen. 
Wenn du dagegen schlecht klarkommst und dann nichts einstellen kannst stehst du da.

Ist natürlich auch alles eine Sache der Ansprüche...fahren kann man auch mit Starrgabel...


----------



## the_Shot (4. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte da noch son Erlebnis vor Augen!  Man, das hat aber auch gekracht!




da haste Recht


----------



## freetourer (4. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Erstmal alles Gute Chucki
> 
> So dann zum Stevens:
> Sry bin geheilt von denen
> ...



Den Service von Stevens machst Du daran fest, ob Dir Dein Händler in der Vergangenheit mal ein Schaltauge besorgen konnte oder  nicht ?! 

Mir wäre ja erstmal wichtiger, ob das Bike zu mir von der Geometrie her passt - wenn das bei Dir bei dem Rose so ist täte ich nicht lange überlegen (würde das aber auch erst behaupten, wenn ich andere vergleichbare tourenlastige Enduros getestet hätte).

Aus Deiner R-Lyrik eine mit MoCo oder MiCo zu machen ist doch das kleinste Problem und vom finanziellen Aufwand doch ein Witz in Relation zum Kaufpreis des ganzen Rades.

Ich persönlich fand den Unterschied von MoCo zu MiCo jetzt nicht so drastisch - ausserdem brauchts ne penible Einstellung bei MiCo. Viel wichtiger wird bei Deiner Lyrik die richtige Feder und eine gute Schmierung sein.


----------



## 230691 (4. April 2012)

Es lag ja nicht nur am Händler!
Ich hatte schon mehrmals Kontakt zu Stevens wegen ein paar Fragen welche aber nur unzureichend oder gar nicht beantwortet worden sind.
Auch das die mir das Schaltauge nicht direkt schicken konnten sondern NUR über den Händler fand ich etwas merkwürdig. 
Zudem kommt dann eben die Ausstattung und die eher (von anderen ebenfalls bestätigte) filigranere Wippe zum Hinterbau dazu.

Bin wirklich hoch zufrieden mit dem Rose gewesen und als ich dann den Sattel etwas verstellt habe, ging das teil mindestens genauso gut berghoch wie mein HT.
Die letzte Abfahrt auf der Freeride Strecke war dann auch das pure vergnügen - ja es wird das Rose.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-uncle-jimbo-2-530842/aid:551792
einmal die Ausstattung
dazu kommt, wie gesagt, die Reverb rein und die neue Shimano SLX Bremse.
Das ganze für 2314 ist schon eine Ansage - verglichen mit Speci, Trek, Giant etc. (meine bescheidene Meinung)

Cheetah würde evt. noch in frage kommen, nur ist es mit der Probefahrt so eine Sache.
Auch dürfte das Bike, so wie ich es mir wünschen würde, knapp über 16kg liegen und damit dann schon fast als Freerider durchgehen.
Doch etwas viel

MiCo oder MoCo: 
Auch hier klare Sache - MiCo
Mit den Einstellungen kann man sich vertraut machen.
Sollte ich die Lyrik R nehmen ist auch das umbauen kein Thema für mich

Meine jetzige Gabel wurde nicht zum ersten mal aufgeschraubt^^
Ein wenig "tuning" hat das gute dingen auch dringend gebraucht - Motoröl als schmierung, Öl in die Luftkammer + Dämpferkartusche auseinander geschraubt mit leichter Modifikation der Zugstufe und dem einen Shim (der beim ausfedern die großen Schlitze verschließt damit das Öl eben nur durch die Zugstufe geht)

Es ist also nicht so, dass ich ohne Händler aufgeschmissen wäre. 
Ich weiß durchaus mir selbst zu helfen^^

Mhh... und wieder so ein langen Text
Kommt davon, wenn nur mist in der Klotze läuft und ich nichts zu tun habe


----------



## kris. (4. April 2012)

Sabbeltasche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

Passt doch so!


----------



## 230691 (4. April 2012)

Ich sitze hier echt auf heiße Kohlen
Hoffentlich kommt morgen eine erfreuliche Antwort von Rose und zum Onkel Doktor darf ich auch :X


----------



## RolfK (4. April 2012)

Wie lange ist denn die Lieferzeit, wenn du jetzt zeitnah bestellst?


----------



## 230691 (4. April 2012)

Xtrashocker, hier aus dem Forum, hat 4 Wochen auf sein 2er Jimbo gewartet.
Von dem hab ich das übrigens auch mit der Lyrik RC2L U-Turn... ER hat sie für 54 zusätzlich dran bekommen...
Auf deren Homepage steht etwa 5 Wochen und was ich so gelesen habe kommt das auch alles hin.


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. April 2012)

Das Rose ist ohne Frage nen super Ding gerade Preis Leistungstechnisch. Wenn Du aber schon bei 2.4 k Euro bist würde ich persönlich nach nem Canyon Strive oder dem Alutec Fanes schielen. Aber das ist echt nur meine Meinung. Ausserdem ist Specialized eh bei mir heilig gesprochen....


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

Mitteilungsdrang:

Ich brauche die Fotos Christoph!  EEEEmail!
Video ist fast fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (4. April 2012)

Das hört sich doch super an Dennis


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Mitteilungsdrang:
> 
> Ich brauche die Fotos Christoph!  EEEEmail!
> Video ist fast fertig


 
Gwgeghhg..... ich habe ca. 45 Bilder viele davon sind durch die Serienaufnahmen recht ähnlich, ich weiss nicht welche ich da raussortieren soll. Wenn ich Dir alle sende kann ich mich auch mit ner Staffellei bei Dir in Garten stellen und die dir in Pastell malen bei meiner I-Net Leitung..... 
Ich sende Dir morgen nochmal welche. Wollste nur von Dir oder von allen? Habe mich geärgert das wir nur an den 2 Stellen geknippst haben, denke das es da noch bessere Plätze gegeben hätte.


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

Nuaahh setz dich mal bitte gerade ins Auto - danke!


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

hehe ne Spaß! 

Ich brauche: 1 mal Sascha und 1 mal dich beim Sprung. Welche Bilder sind dir überlassen und dann bräuchte ich auch nochmal Sascha und mich beim Steinfeld ...

Wenn du mir die bis 23:30 schickst stelle ich noch vor Mitternacht den Ulpoad an


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. April 2012)

Also dich im Steinfeld hast Du doch oder? Und Sascha und mich beim Sprung ist doch in meinem Album. Oder brauchst noch andere?


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

Perfekt! Ich habe trotzdem mal ein wenig rumgeändert 
Upload wird Heute noch gestartet! Jetzt heißt es ranhalten .. und Morgen um 7Uhr auf der Arbeit stehen ..


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. April 2012)

Bekommst gerade noch welche......


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2012)

hat sich gerade zerschlagen .. gefällt mir nicht wie ich es vorhatte ...


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

Hmm das hat mir vorhin net gefallen, jetzt ist der Upload aber gestartet. GUTE NACHT!


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Es lag ja nicht nur am Händler!
> Ich hatte schon mehrmals Kontakt zu Stevens wegen ein paar Fragen welche aber nur unzureichend oder gar nicht beantwortet worden sind.
> Auch das die mir das Schaltauge nicht direkt schicken konnten sondern NUR über den Händler fand ich etwas merkwürdig.
> Zudem kommt dann eben die Ausstattung und die eher (von anderen ebenfalls bestätigte) filigranere Wippe zum Hinterbau dazu.
> ...



Schaltungen bekommst Du bei den meisten fachhandelstreuen Herstellern nur über den Fachhändler und das ist auch gut so! Das ist also bei Stevens nicht komisch sondern gelebte Fachhandelstreue und wird sicherlich bei den anderen meisten Marken genauso sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (5. April 2012)

Und der nächste Schlag unter die Gürtellinie -.-
Nicht nur das auf der Arbeit nur mist läuft... nö... mir wird auch ausdrücklich zur Rahmengröße S geraten.
Schei** nur, dass es keine mehr für dieses Jahr gibt

Habe denen gerade das Bild von Willingen geschickt um zu klären, ob es sich da um Größe M gehandelt hat.
Kam damit ja sehr gut klar...

Ich könnt echt heulen, so ein mist aber auch.


----------



## kris. (5. April 2012)

Bist Du mit deiner Größe genau an der Grenze zwischen S und M?


----------



## 230691 (5. April 2012)

Jap, und wie...

Rahmen S: Bis 1,68m Körper und 71-77cm Schrittlänge
Rahmen M: 1.79m und 78-85cm Schrittlänge

Ich bin 1,73m bei 76-77cm Schrittlänge... ganz großes Tennis


----------



## poekelz (5. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Schlag unter die Gürtellinie -.-
> Nicht nur das auf der Arbeit nur mist läuft... nö... mir wird auch ausdrücklich zur Rahmengröße S geraten.
> Schei** nur, dass es keine mehr für dieses Jahr gibt
> 
> ...



Öhöm, du hast bei einer TESTFAHRT nicht darauf geachtet, auf welcher Rahmengröße du gefahren bist?!?

Wenn du es aus der Station in Willy hattest, solltest du die Größe bzw. zumindest die Rad-Nr. entweder deinem Beleg entnehmen können oder notfalls den Veleiher fragen, welches Rad er dir am besagten Tag ausgeliehen hat, sein Komposter sollte das wissen.


----------



## kris. (5. April 2012)

Hm, Oberkörperlänge könnte wirklich für nen M reichen.
Aber vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum Du den Bock nicht aufs Hinterrad bekommen hast.


----------



## 230691 (5. April 2012)

Doch mir wurde gesagt, dass es M sei - hab Ihm geglaubt wollte aber selber noch nachschauen. Die Größe war aber nicht auffindbar auf dem Rahmen.
ABER gerade hinterher Telefoniert und es war wirklich M...

So zur Gabel: Nachdem ich auch DA ein weiteres mal hinterher telefoniert habe und das ohne erfolg, kam eine E-Mail... 
Die U-Turn mit MiCo ist machbar und das für schlappe 50 mehr...

Also habe ich dem Herrn meine Konfiguration geschickt damit er mir ein Angebot machen kann.
Warte noch auf eine Antwort :/

Hier im Forum bei Rose im Herstellerforum disskutier ich noch ein wenig wegen der Größe...

Hab mittlerweile ein Ruhepuls von 150 und nur noch am zittern und renne dumm in der Gegend rum^^


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

Kopf hoch - das wird schon! Schnapp dir das Stevens und ab in den Wald - Heute bringt das bestellen eh nichts. Lass dir über die Feiertage Zeit zum entspannten aussuchen!!

Dienstag kannst du dann direkt Morgens 5 Minuten nach dem öffnen anrufen! 


zur Ablenkung / Vorfreude / what ever: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20117/h


----------



## Rischer (5. April 2012)

Bevor ich mir für 2314 ein Rose kaufen würde, würde ich ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und das (http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Komplettbike-v1) kaufen!
Und zwar 100 Prozentig!


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

Das Fanes ist nur soetwas von kurz - ich hab bei Rolfs XL (l??) Rahmen direkt an den Lenker gehauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (5. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Jap, und wie...
> 
> Rahmen S: Bis 1,68m Körper und 71-77cm Schrittlänge
> Rahmen M: 1.79m und 78-85cm Schrittlänge
> ...



Du kannst uns hier echt viel erzählen, 

Lügen haben kurze Beine 







Sorry, musste sein


----------



## kris. (5. April 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir für 2314 ein Rose kaufen würde, würde ich ein paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und das (http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-Komplettbike-v1) kaufen!
> Und zwar 100 Prozentig!



wenigstens 150%... 

Zum Geld sparen könnte man natürlich auch nur den Rahmen kaufen und das Stevens schlachten.


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

RBMH sorgt einfach mal für dekadente Qualität! http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04...r-zum-neuesten-meisterwerk-von-anthill-films/  wird bestimmt sehr gut


----------



## 230691 (5. April 2012)

BESTÄTIGUNG BEKOMMEN *.* <3 
Uncle Jimbo 2 mit
Reverb
SLX BR-M666 bremse
Lyrik U-Turn RC2L
Rest wie auf der homepage

Und der oberhammer.... 2308 
Ich könnte rose knutschen

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## RolfK (5. April 2012)

Ja Geil


----------



## kris. (5. April 2012)

Na also. Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. April 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## slang (5. April 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (5. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> BESTÄTIGUNG BEKOMMEN *.* <3
> Uncle Jimbo 2 mit
> Reverb
> SLX BR-M666 bremse
> ...



Na, dann wird dich der Test deines zukünftigen Bikes in der aktuellen WOMB interessieren!


----------



## RolfK (6. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Das Fanes ist nur soetwas von kurz - ich hab bei Rolfs XL (l??) Rahmen direkt an den Lenker gehauen ...




Für solche Fälle gibt es ja noch den XXL Rahmen, die Größen sind eben sehr schön eng abgestuft. Ich hab auch erst einen in L getestet, mit 50'er Vorbau hatte ich aber das gleiche Problem wie du bei meinem und da ich unbedingt einen kurzen Vorbau wollte, wurd's der XL.


----------



## Rischer (6. April 2012)

Könnt ich das Ding bei Gelegenheit mal testen?


----------



## RolfK (6. April 2012)

Jupp, spätestens in Braunlage, du kommst ja diesmal mit oder? Ansonsten kann ich ja auch mal zum Grünen See kommen, würd dann gleich ne kleine Tour fahren, damit sich das lohnt.


----------



## poekelz (6. April 2012)

Junge, was war das für ein geiler Bike Tag heute!!

Trockene Trails, Sonne (meistens) und auch einigermaßen warm.


----------



## Jayesso (6. April 2012)

War heute an den beiden "Velmerstoten" wandern (), es war ein Familienausflug. Muss sagen: Da gibts ja geile Trails!!! Junge, Junge. Muss auf jeden Fall noch mal mit dem Bike hin, nur mit Hardtail ist es etwas ungemütlich!


----------



## kris. (6. April 2012)

Ja, da sind schöne Wege dabei!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> War heute an den beiden "Velmerstoten" wandern (), es war ein Familienausflug. Muss sagen: Da gibts ja geile Trails!!! Junge, Junge. Muss auf jeden Fall noch mal mit dem Bike hin, nur mit Hardtail ist es etwas ungemütlich!



Jul, war da schon mal mit dem Bike auf Durchreise 

Wir waren heute wandern mit der Familie in Ibbenbüren bei den Dörenther Klippen. Sehr geil dort. 
Da muss ich auch nochmal mit dem Bike hin. 
Richtig schön Technisch dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (6. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> War heute an den beiden "Velmerstoten" wandern (), es war ein Familienausflug. Muss sagen: Da gibts ja geile Trails!!! Junge, Junge. Muss auf jeden Fall noch mal mit dem Bike hin, nur mit Hardtail ist es etwas ungemütlich!



Ist ne geile Ecke und auch mitm Hardtail gut zu Fahrn, war schon selbst mit meinem Stevens da. Holpert halt n bisschen mehr

Hatten heut auch ne klasse Runde und am Ende des Tages standen 65Km aufm Tacho


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. April 2012)

Velmerstot würde ich auch gerne mal hin mitm Bike! Sowieso mal irgendwo mit euch ne Tour fahren wo mal ein größerer Trailanteil mit drin ist!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. April 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Velmerstot würde ich auch gerne mal hin mitm Bike! Sowieso mal irgendwo mit euch ne Tour fahren wo mal ein größerer Trailanteil mit drin ist!



Kommst du Deister!


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. April 2012)

Um den Velmerstot kann man auch gut mit 160mm+ Spaß haben.

Bin heute zum ersten mal den Secret Spot am Hermann gefahren. Da muss ich unbedingt mal mit dem Downhiller hin.


----------



## nextfriday (8. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> War heute an den beiden "Velmerstoten" wandern (), es war ein Familienausflug. Muss sagen: Da gibts ja geile Trails!!! Junge, Junge. Muss auf jeden Fall noch mal mit dem Bike hin, nur mit Hardtail ist es etwas ungemütlich!



Die vielen Wanderer da sind aber leider auch ganz schöne Spassbremsen. Der schöne Trail ist an Wochenenden ganz schön überfüllt. Da ist Passantenslalom inbegriffen ;D


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. April 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Die vielen Wanderer da sind aber leider auch ganz schöne Spassbremsen. Der schöne Trail ist an Wochenenden ganz schön überfüllt. Da ist Passantenslalom inbegriffen ;D



Man sollte da nicht am Sonntag fahren. Samstags hatte ich bisher in der Gegend kaum Probleme mit Wanderern - und die auch nicht mit mir


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2012)

Naja Biken ist da leider auch sowieso nicht wirklich erlaubt


----------



## nextfriday (11. April 2012)

Öfter hintereinander runter fräsen gibt bestimmt gemecker vermute ich. Ich habs aber noch nicht getestet, da mir ne Tour lieber ist als fünfmal den gleichen Berg


----------



## nextfriday (11. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Man sollte da nicht am Sonntag fahren. Samstags hatte ich bisher in der Gegend kaum Probleme mit Wanderern - und die auch nicht mit mir



Immer nett und freundlich sein, dann klappt's eben auch mit dem Wandersmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

ich rufe immer rechtzeitig und freundlich *Klingeling *und die meisten können nicht mehr meckern weil sie lachen müssen


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Immer nett und freundlich sein, dann klappt's eben auch mit dem Wandersmann.


 
Du meinst wenn ich ihn nett und freundlich meinen Dreck fressen lasse passt schon alles?!


----------



## Surfjunk (12. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich rufe immer rechtzeitig und freundlich *Klingeling *und die meisten können nicht mehr meckern weil sie lachen müssen



Genau so mach ich es auch


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

Also grundsätzlich denke ich kommt man mit 99% der Wanderer gut aus wenn man keinem ganz dumm kommt oder wie ne angestochene Wildsau (nix gegen Alutech-Fahrer ) neben ihnen runterdonnert.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. April 2012)

Bin in meinen 5 Wochen Bikeerfahrung auch noch nicht angepöbelt worden bisher  Klingelling-Methode klappt tatsächlich gut


----------



## wolfi (12. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich denke ich kommt man mit 99% der Wanderer gut aus wenn man keinem ganz dumm kommt oder wie ne angestochene Wildsau (nix gegen Alutech-Fahrer ) neben ihnen runterdonnert.



und das wo ich doch sogar ne klingel am rad habe...
na ja, bin ich eben eine randgruppe
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> na ja, bin ich eben eine randgruppe


 
Schäm Dich. Raus!


----------



## RolfK (12. April 2012)

Und das von einem Schneemenschen, wo die doch eine noch kleinere Randgruppe bilden. Bis vor 1 Jahr dachte ich sogar, die wären ausgestorben


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

So kann man sich irren!


----------



## nextfriday (12. April 2012)

Ich benutze auch lieber die von Geburt verbaute Klingel, das spart Gewicht
und der Klingelton ist frei wählbar.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich rufe immer rechtzeitig und freundlich *Klingeling *und die meisten können nicht mehr meckern weil sie lachen müssen



Hmm!? Also ich rufe grundsächlich immer "Palim Palim"! Und bei mir lachen sie nicht sondern flüstern meistens "Mann, 
war das nicht der Hallervorden?! Der sieht ja in Natura genauso attraktiv wie im Fernsehen aus!"


----------



## Sumsemann (12. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm!? Also ich rufe grundsächlich immer "Palim Palim"! Und bei mir lachen sie nicht sondern flüstern meistens "Mann,
> war das nicht der Hallervorden?! Der sieht ja in Natura genauso attraktiv wie im Fernsehen aus!"



:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

Joooh, hübsch wie ne Flasche Pommes!


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. April 2012)

Ey, dat is Mobbing, ihr ***********!


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ey, dat is Mobbing, ihr ***********!



Gibts das nicht auch in der Tube?


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

Das Thema Helm mal hier rüber gezogen:
Ich wette Tony Martin ist grad heute sehr froh über sein Nudelsieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (12. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Gibts das nicht auch in der Tube?



ne, da gabs aber mal nen film... "mobbing dick" oder so...


----------



## kris. (12. April 2012)

Der wurde in "Mobbing Hill" gedreht, oder?!


----------



## slang (12. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ey, dat is Mobbing, ihr ***********!



Gelegentlich hat Mobbing ne Berechtigung, wie in diesem Fall


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

Ne, damit feudelt man doch den Boden.


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Yeti und einer intelligenten Blondine?


----------



## Sumsemann (13. April 2012)

Boar Jens... Der ist aber alt 

Der Yeti wurde schon mal gesehen

oder

Den Yeti gibts wirklich


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2012)

ja und?


----------



## slang (14. April 2012)

Ein Kai??

duck und weg, der slang


----------



## kris. (14. April 2012)

Ne Blondine die grad "beschäftigt" ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. April 2012)

it must be love......................


----------



## slang (14. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> extra so lange aufgeblieben und überlegt um den rauszuhauen? respekt!



Nicht ganz, vor lauter Erregung konnte ich gar nicht einschlafen.

Ein kleiner Teil meiner kümmerlichen Existenz findet aber auch so ganz unabhänigig von diesem Forum statt. Da bleibt das lange Aufbleiben manchmal nicht aus.

Gibts denn noch ne Auflösung?


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2012)

Könnt ihr euch nichtmal die Hände reichen?  Sonst gibts Punkte.

Eine Auflösung wäre interessant!


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. April 2012)

Ich höre immer Punkte?! 

Kann man die später einlösen? Ich hab zwar weder ne Deutschland-Card noch ne Payback-Card, aber wenn ich die IBC-Punkte später einlösen kann, beispielsweise für Bikezubehör, dann würde ich auch mit dem Sammeln beginnen.


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2012)

Damit kannst du dir einen Urlaub vom Forum zusammen sammlen - wird auch automatisch eingelöst!


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch nichtmal die Hände reichen?  Sonst gibts Punkte.
> 
> Eine Auflösung wäre interessant!



Die Jungs sollten sich mal treffen, sich ordentlich auf die Fresse hauen und anschließend ein Bierchen trinken. Dann klappt's zukünftig auch im zwischenmennschlichen Bereich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (14. April 2012)

Ich würd ja sagen das am strand ist ne vulkanische Vulkanette vom Vulkan. 

Aber ich fürchte gesucht war die allseits beliebte "Nuschel"...


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2012)

Mupfel heißt das doch


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2012)

@ ohneworte
Auch ne Lösung der Verspannungen


----------



## 230691 (15. April 2012)

Ker... wo ist das enduro wenn man(n) es mal braucht.... -.- 

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## pecto69 (15. April 2012)

Boah Kai!
Word, 100% agree!

Dirk


----------



## crossboss (15. April 2012)

Stimmt schon


----------



## ohropax (15. April 2012)

@Kai

stimmt schon, nur lässt sich dieselbe Argumentation auch auf jede andere 'intensiv' betriebene Variante einer Sportart beziehen, bspw Downhill/Trail-Fahren gegenüber dem gewöhnlichen Touren-Fahren. So könnte man ketzerisch sagen, dass der MTB Sport erst seitdem jeder Trails in den Wald zimmert als problematisch und gefährlich wahrgenommen bzw dargestellt wird.

BTW: Habt ihr mitgekriegt, dass der Vorsitzende der 'Polizeigewerkschafti' (nicht zu verwechseln mit der 'Gewerkschaft der Polizei'  jetzt schon eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Radfahrer fordert, weil angeblich so viele Rowdies bei Rot über Ampeln fahren? Passt ma auf, in zwei Jahren fordern die auch eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Fussgänger


----------



## stoppelhopper (15. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> 'Polizeigewerkschafti' (nicht zu verwechseln mit der 'Gewerkschaft der Polizei'



Erinnert einen doch sehr an das hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pwmffpugRo"]Volksfront von JudÃ¤a      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## slang (15. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> stimmt schon, nur lässt sich dieselbe Argumentation auch auf jede andere 'intensiv' betriebene Variante einer Sportart beziehen, bspw Downhill/Trail-Fahren gegenüber dem gewöhnlichen Touren-Fahren. So könnte man ketzerisch sagen, dass der MTB Sport erst seitdem jeder Trails in den Wald zimmert als problematisch und gefährlich wahrgenommen bzw dargestellt wird.
> 
> BTW: Habt ihr mitgekriegt, dass der Vorsitzende der 'Polizeigewerkschafti' (nicht zu verwechseln mit der 'Gewerkschaft der Polizei'  jetzt schon eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Radfahrer fordert, weil angeblich so viele Rowdies bei Rot über Ampeln fahren? Passt ma auf, in zwei Jahren fordern die auch eine Kennzeichnungspflicht für Fussgänger



Mal abgesehen davon, das diese Rowdies wahrscheinlich seltenst in Unfälle verwickelt sind, da sie als Kuriere Radfahren können und auch umsichtig fahren (Rücksichtslos vielleicht, aber sie wissen auch, das sie mit ihrem eigenen Leben spielen) und die meisten Rad/Auto Unfälle passieren weil da wieder einer beim Rechtsabbiegen den Schulterblick vergisst, weisst du schon:

DU BIST DEUTSCHLAND 

Was erwartest du von diesem Staat?


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von diesem Staat?


 
Nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Erinnert einen doch sehr an das hier: Volksfront von JudÃ¤a      - YouTube



Wunderbarer Vergleich MarkusJörg
Ansonsten, gemeinsame Rücksichtnahme und es läuft wie geschmiert!
Immer diese Wiederholungen


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> - wenn es ein schwerer sturz ist und die zeitungen darüber berichten, kommt sicherlich die frage auf ob es mit helm glimpflicher ausgegangen wäre.
> 
> - wenn es öffentlich wird, wird das befahren der wälder noch mehr in frage gestellt.
> 
> - wenn schlimme verletzungen versorgt werden müssen, werden sich auch die krankenkassen ihre gedanken über die sportart mtb machen.



Wenn also mal wieder ein Wanderer irgendwo in den Alpen abstürzt und dabei keinen Helm getragen wird, wird ja auch sofort überall eine Helmpflicht für Wanderer ausgerufen und natürlich sofort das Wandern in den kompletten Alpen verboten.

Oder nicht?

Einfach mal auf'm Teppich bleiben, einen Schritt zurück treten und das "Problem" aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten.

Und wer glaubt, dass diese dünnen Styroporhütchen, die als Fahrradhelm bezeichnet werden, wirklich ernsthafte Verletzungen verhindern, glaubt wohl auch an das Sandmännchen. Ich trage einen Helm, weil das ein prima Sonnenschutz ist, ich daran gut mein Visir befestigen kann und ich mir beim Rausrollen meines Rads aus dem Keller grundsätzlich immer die Rübe an der niedrigen Türzarge stosse. Diese Kollision bei *Schrittempo" kann der Styroporhut gerade noch so abfangen.


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

Und Kondome helfen nur gegen Reibungshitze...


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

Aber den Sandmann gibbet doch ,oder ?


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Aber den Sandmann gibbet doch ,oder ?



natürlich!!!
ich schaue den jeden abend mit meiner brut zusammen!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

Dann bist Du bestimmt das Schnatterinchen!


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Dann bist Du bestimmt das Schnatterinchen!



ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass bei dem ostzonalen puppentheater ein "yeti" oder sowas vorkommt...

edit:
meint, oder bist du der köter aus der tonne
*schnellwegrenn*


----------



## slang (16. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Und wer glaubt, dass diese dünnen Styroporhütchen, die als Fahrradhelm bezeichnet werden, wirklich ernsthafte Verletzungen verhindern, glaubt wohl auch an das Sandmännchen. Ich trage einen Helm, weil das ein prima Sonnenschutz ist, ich daran gut mein Visir befestigen kann und ich mir beim Rausrollen meines Rads aus dem Keller grundsätzlich immer die Rübe an der niedrigen Türzarge stosse. Diese Kollision bei *Schrittempo" kann der Styroporhut gerade noch so abfangen.



Na ja, bei nem Frontalaufprall magst du ja recht haben.....aber...

Den letzten größeren Radfahrerunfall, ich nenn mal keine Namen, den ich mitbekommen habe....

Der Helm war danach an der Seite stark deformiert und zusammengedrückt. Die Person hatte längere Zeit echte Sternchen vor den Augen. Plus Hämatomen an der Schläfe. Ich denke ohne Helm wäre das wesentlich heftiger ausgegengen. 
Man muss halt nen Kompromiss finden aus Sicherheit und Komfort, und ich finde, dass die heutigen Radhelme das ganz gut können.


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

Und wenn er mir nur dabei helfen würde bei einem Sturz auf den Kopf eine blutende Platzwunde zu vermeiden hat er sich in meinen Augen schon gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

*So ist es! Helme bringen schon einiges und jetzt beendet bitte diese Diskussion hier im OWL-Bereich. Wer weitermachen möchte:  HIER GEHTS LANG! oder in einem der 259 anderen Helmthreads ...

BITTE!*


----------



## 230691 (16. April 2012)

Aber was anderes hab ich da auch noch...
Die U-Turn Federn von Rock Shox sollen ja ne sehr große Streuung haben...
habe mich letzte Woche gewogen... mal eben locker flockig 3kg abgenommen :X

~64kg sind es, um genau zu sein.
Da selbst die extra softe da an ihre Grenze stößt, wollte ich evt. so ein ding dann mit in die Firma nehmen - damit da einer was von abschleifen kann.
Ob das wohl eine gute Idee ist?
Haben wir hier nen Metaller der was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

Nimms mal bitte doch raus, das stachelt nur an bzw. polarisiert 

Was genau willst du denn abschleifen? Du meinst die Feder kürzen? Das würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

Jetzt machs nicht komplizierter als es ist.

Je nachdem, ob Du free solo fährst oder mit Camelbak (2 Litros) oder mit voller Wintermontur, ob Du geschissen hast oder nicht streut dein Gewicht doch auch um lockere 5 kg.

Das merkt kein Mensch an der Feder. 

Immer locker bleiben. MTB ist keine Wissenschaft, ...


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2012)

Jens -  das hast Du wohl falsch verstanden.

Wenn ich als gelernter (wenn auch nicht mehr beruflich ausübender) Metaller und Lyrik-Fahrer etwas sagen darf:

Probier es erst mal aus.

Aktuell fahre ich selber die x-softe Feder bei 72kg und auf 170mm durch Hülse umgebaut. Die Gabel lässt sich so bis auf gut 2 - 2,5 cm ausnutzen. An die letzten cm hoffe ich erst mal durch entlüftetes Zusammenbauen dranzukommen, danach probiere ich noch mit dünnerem Öl an der Dämpfung zu tunen.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich so ähnlich auch vorgehen:

1. Gabel auseinanderbauen und für vernünftige Schmierung sorgen

Probefahrt

2. Gabel entlüftet zusammenbauen

Probefahrt

3. Dämpfung tunen

Probefahrt

4. Feder abschleifen (sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen - ist allerdings nicht reversibel, deshalb wohl besser als letzte Option


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Jetzt machs nicht komplizierter als es ist.
> 
> Je nachdem, ob Du free solo fährst oder mit Camelbak (2 Litros) oder mit voller Wintermontur, ob Du geschissen hast oder nicht streut dein Gewicht doch auch um lockere 5 kg.
> 
> ...



5 kg merkst Du aber bei einer gut geschmierten Gabel locker schon beim SAG messen. Nutzt Du die Gabel vorher mit 5 kg weniger voll aus hast Du dann auch garantiert Durchschläge - kann man aber natürlich bei MiCo durch mehr Druckstufe dann wieder entgegenwirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (16. April 2012)

Also: Kürzen der Feder natürlich nicht 
Ich habe im Lyrik Thread gelesen, dass dort jemand seine Feder auf eine dünnere Drahtstärke (heißt das so?!) abgeschliffen hat.

So sehr ich die Lyrik als Stahlfeder auch haben wollte - das mit meinem Gewicht stellt gar kein soo kleines Problem da.
Habe aus langerweile so ziemlich alles in den beiden Lyrik Themen durchgelesen. 
Und sobald das Gewicht unter 68kg fällt gibt es Probleme mit dem SAG und das ausnutzen des Federweges.
Unglücklicherweise bevorzuge ich dann auch noch ein eher softes Fahrwerk als knüppel hart/straff.

Dünneres Öl dürfte das Problem auch nur bedingt lösen.
Den SAG bekomme ich so jedenfalls nicht größer...

Und "entlüften" des Castings stelle ich mir bei Stahlfeder auch eher schwierig vor

Ich denke, dass die Gabel eh mit der normalen Feder (72-83kg glaube ich) ausgeliefert wird und somit so oder so eine neue bestellt werden muss.
Werde mich dann erkundigen wie das mit dem zurück schicken einer einmalig eingebauten Feder aussieht.


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

Dennis deshalb fahren so viel ja auch gen ne Luftgabel und nehmen das geringere Gewicht schmerzfrei in Kauf


----------



## 230691 (16. April 2012)

NEIINNN!!!!! kommt nicht in die Tüte

Ich fahre Luft, bin zweimal eine Talas gefahren die einfach nur zum heulen war und werde die Lyrik gar nicht erst mit Luft testen^^

Vielleicht wird es ein wenig kniffelig mit der Feder, aber wenn dann alles passt wird die Gabel bestimmt göttlich

Coil is Goil


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Also: Kürzen der Feder natürlich nicht
> Ich habe im Lyrik Thread gelesen, dass dort jemand seine Feder auf eine dünnere Drahtstärke (heißt das so?!) abgeschliffen hat.
> ...
> Habe aus langerweile so ziemlich alles in den beiden Lyrik Themen durchgelesen.
> ...





Das mit dem Entlüften hast Du aber dann nur überflogen???

Entlüften meint ja auch nicht mit weniger Luftdruck fahren und hat mit der Feder nix zu tun

Bei meiner Gabel war standardmässig die rote Feder drin - die war auf jeden Fall viel zu hart.


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Dennis deshalb fahren so viel ja auch gen ne Luftgabel und nehmen das geringere Gewicht schmerzfrei in Kauf



SPAM 

Wer einmal ne gut geschmierte Coil gefahren ist steigt sicher nicht wieder um


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> SPAM
> 
> Wer einmal ne gut geschmierte Coil gefahren ist steigt sicher nicht wieder um



RICHTIG


----------



## wolfi (16. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Also: Kürzen der Feder natürlich nicht
> Ich habe im Lyrik Thread gelesen, dass dort jemand seine Feder auf eine dünnere Drahtstärke (heißt das so?!) abgeschliffen hat.



Abschleifen der drahtdicke? uiuiui...das ist meiner meinung nach unmöglich. wenn überhaupt, hat er sie gekürzt, oder (falls vorhanden) die vorspannhülsen. oder er hat sich neue federn wickeln lassen in original länge mit einer geringeren federrate.
in bielefeld gibt es eine firma die so etwas macht. ist irgendwo in der nähe der mva.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

Dann hab ichs wirklich falsch verstanden ...


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> 5 kg merkst Du aber bei einer gut geschmierten Gabel locker schon beim SAG messen. Nutzt Du die Gabel vorher mit 5 kg weniger voll aus hast Du dann auch garantiert Durchschläge - kann man aber natürlich bei MiCo durch mehr Druckstufe dann wieder entgegenwirken



Und jetzt erzählt mir noch, ihr stellt das vor jeder Fahrt
entsprechend ein.


----------



## freetourer (16. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Und jetzt erzählt mir noch, ihr stellt das vor jeder Fahrt
> entsprechend ein.



nöö - mein gewicht streut aber auch nicht mit 5 kg. 

bist du dein bike (falls du mit luftgabel fährst) nie mit unterschiedlichem luftdruck in der gabel gefahren (z.b. mehrtagestouren ala alpencross mit ca. 7-8 kg rucksack vs. schneller hausrunde ohne rucksack) ? 

bei meiner lyrik stelle ich mich drauf ein beim alp-x ne härtere feder zu verbauen - dauert nicht so viel länger als mehr druck bei einer luftgabel, empfiehlt sich halt nur nicht für "on tour". Oder ich versuche es mit mehr druckstufe - aber ich schätze dann passt der SAG nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> nöö - mein gewicht streut aber auch nicht mit 5 kg.
> 
> bist du dein bike (falls du mit luftgabel fährst) nie mit unterschiedlichem luftdruck in der gabel gefahren (z.b. mehrtagestouren ala alpencross mit ca. 7-8 kg rucksack vs. schneller hausrunde ohne rucksack) ?
> 
> bei meiner lyrik stelle ich mich drauf ein beim alp-x ne härtere feder zu verbauen - dauert nicht so viel länger als mehr druck bei einer luftgabel, empfiehlt sich halt nur nicht für "on tour". Oder ich versuche es mit mehr druckstufe - aber ich schätze dann passt der SAG nicht mehr.



Doch. Wir reden schon über das Gleiche. 

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich es nicht zuuuu kompliziert
machen würde, nur weil mein Gewicht sich mal verändert 


Thats all


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

Selber Spam; )
Was da gesagt wird trifft doch nur auf DH zu! Oder Freeride. Bei Enduro bzw. Allmountain sieht schon meist wieder anders aus.
Ich fahr auch gern viel bergauf und die Gesamtperformance einer Luftgabel ist für meinen Einsatzweck Allround einfach genial abstimmbar. Verschiedenste Sets und Abstimmungen kannste mit Coil vergessen. Oder willste jedesmal die Scheiß Feder wechseln bei Änderung des Fahrer gesamtgewichts mit oder ohne Ausrüstung wie Rucksack(ca 8 KG)?
Mit Rucksack / ohne Rucksack, Alpencross, Bikepark, Lagotrails Teutotouren usw. Wer dann ne bleischwere   schwere Coil gefahren hat weis wie ich ne geile Lyrik RLR 180 mit 2300 Gramm auch zu schätzen 
 Die geht schon sehr geil-mir ist sie bergab auch alle male gut genug. Aber die 180er Lyrik 2012 kennt fast keiner bisher. Die gibt es nur an ssspeziellen Modellen wie meinem Genius LT 180, daher haben die meisten wohl leider eher keine Vergleichserfahrungen mit der 180er gegen ne oder 170er /160er Coil vorzuweisen 

Als Abschluß würde ich meinen das die verschiedenen Einsatzgebiete eben auch verschiedener Gabeln bedürfen. Damit ist wohl alles gesagt und Friede im Web


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Abschleifen der drahtdicke? uiuiui...das ist meiner meinung nach unmöglich. wenn überhaupt, hat er sie gekürzt, oder (falls vorhanden) die vorspannhülsen. oder er hat sich neue federn wickeln lassen in original länge mit einer geringeren federrate.
> in bielefeld gibt es eine firma die so etwas macht. ist irgendwo in der nähe der mva.
> gruß, wolfi.
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Als ich in meiner Jugend ( ja lang ists her)noch Werkzeugmacher war hab ich mir meine Stahlfedern selbst gewickelt und hergestellt. Sogar fürn *WHite Power Dämpfer* meiner KTM (Federbeins + Upside Down Gabel)
Da gabs hinten ordentliche 350 mm Stahl-Federwegund vorn 300mmJörg


----------



## poekelz (16. April 2012)

Also mal kurz zusammen gefasst:

1. Chucki schict 5kg 

2. den Glaubenskrieg zwischen Stahlfeder (die S4 Evo-Kit Fraktion) und Luftfeder (die Leichtbauer und alle normalen Fahrer) werden wir hier auch nicht entscheiden

3. Federn gehörn NICHT abgeschliffen, jeder Werkstoffel wird die Hände über den Kopf zusammen schlagen bei der Idee! Also auf keinen Fall machen.

4. Es gibt Hersteller, welche mannigfaltige Federn für jedes Gewicht und noch so ausgefallene Fahrtechnik herstellen.

5. Alle die ihre Stahlfedern nicht permanent umschrauben oder ein ganzes Sortiment mit rumschleppen wollen und auch nicht auf den genauesten Setup (wenn sie denn überhaupt etwas davon verstehen) verzichten wollen, sei eine Luftgabel empfohlen.

6. für die Fox-Hasser: Es gibt noch andere Hersteller als Fox

...und weiter geht´s


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

Alohaaa!


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2012)

zum Trost wären da noch die potenten Titanfedern für Gewichtssparer


----------



## 230691 (16. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> 3. Federn gehörn NICHT abgeschliffen, jeder Werkstoffel wird die Hände über den Kopf zusammen schlagen bei der Idee! Also auf keinen Fall machen.



Danke, so eine kurze Antwort wollte ich hören
Werde das wohl einfach sein lassen und mir so 3-4 Federn bestellen und mir die "beste" raussuchen.

Für die, die bisschen was drüber lesen wollen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437259&highlight=abschleifen&page=43

Post 1057 geht es los (mit Bild)
geht noch 2-3 Seiten weiter mit der Diskussion


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *So ist es! Helme bringen schon einiges und jetzt beendet bitte diese Diskussion hier im OWL-Bereich. Wer weitermachen möchte:  HIER GEHTS LANG! oder in einem der 259 anderen Helmthreads ...
> 
> BITTE!*



Können wir dann jetzt über Sinn und Unsinn von 29ern diskutieren?


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Können wir dann jetzt über Sinn und Unsinn von 29ern diskutieren?



Ok, kann jetzt auch mitreden. 
Hatte am WE mal die Chance ein 29" Stumpi Carbon zu bewegen. 

Was wollt ihr wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

Die einen wollen hören das es so toll ist wie sie immer behaupten.
Die anderen wollen hören das es so schlecht ist wie sie immer behaupten.


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

ist alt


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Selber Spam; )
> Was da gesagt wird trifft doch nur auf DH zu! Oder Freeride. Bei Enduro bzw. Allmountain sieht schon meist wieder anders aus.
> Ich fahr auch gern viel bergauf und die Gesamtperformance einer Luftgabel ist für meinen Einsatzweck Allround einfach genial abstimmbar. Verschiedenste Sets und Abstimmungen kannste mit Coil vergessen. Oder willste jedesmal die Scheiß Feder wechseln bei Änderung des Fahrer gesamtgewichts mit oder ohne Ausrüstung wie Rucksack(ca 8 KG)?
> Mit Rucksack / ohne Rucksack, Alpencross, Bikepark, Lagotrails Teutotouren usw. Wer dann ne bleischwere   schwere Coil gefahren hat weis wie ich ne geile Lyrik RLR 180 mit 2300 Gramm auch zu schätzen
> ...



SPAM 

Ich fahre auch nur Touren, bei denen ich bergauffahren muss - wo ist der Vorteil einer Luftgabel beim Bergauffahren ?

Ne Feder ist in max. 10 Min. gewechselt.

Hast Du Dir die Unterschiede im Gewicht überhaupt mal angesehen? - Keine 200 Gramm zwischen DualPosition und U-Turn.

Ich habe einen Vergleich ziehen können zwischen 2Step Air (letztes Jahr durchgängig genutzt), Coil mit 160mm MiCo ( 1,5 Jahre genutzt)und jetzt 170mm MoCo (seit einem halben Jahr im Einsatz, seit 2 Wochen mit 170mm)und einer 180mm ausm Genius LT (MoCo ? - das hatte ich mir nicht genau gemerkt, nur als Testride). Mein eigenes Fazit: Die Luftgabeln sprechen nun mal weniger sensibel an und nutzen einfach den mittleren Federweg etwas schlechter bzw. sacken etwas schneller durch.


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Können wir dann jetzt über Sinn und Unsinn von 29ern diskutieren?



zu dem Thema hat Jörg doch das Forum genug zugespamt


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

Ich spamme nie ich schreibe meine Sicht wie du  auch 
die neue Lyrik heißt übrigends 2 Position Air und ist ne äußerst geschmeidige Weiterenwicklung der 2 Step die Probleme hatte. Ich wüste nicht wie viel feiner die wohl noch ansprechen könnte. Klar sind Luftdichtungen theorethisch strammer. Aber in so manchem Test haben die Air Versionen die Coils geschlagen 
Aber soll doch jeder fahren was er/sie braucht. Es gibt nicht nur 1 Lösung.


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

Ich zitiere mich noch einmal selbst:

"... - wo ist der Vorteil einer Luftgabel beim Bergauffahren ?

Ne Feder ist in max. 10 Min. gewechselt.

Hast Du Dir die Unterschiede im Gewicht überhaupt mal angesehen? - Keine 200 Gramm zwischen DualPosition und U-Turn."

Jemand Allwissendes wie Du will mir doch nicht erzählen, dass e den Bike-Bravo-Tests glaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (17. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich noch einmal selbst:
> 
> "... - wo ist der Vorteil einer Luftgabel beim Bergauffahren ?
> 
> ...



...nur davon dass man etwas hier öfter zitiert, wird es vom Inhalt her nicht besser!

*Für mich sind 200g Mehrgewicht am Fahrrad eine WELT!*

Leute bei denen das nicht so ist, mögen sich gerne ihren Bock mit Evo-Kits und Stahlfedergabeln zum Panzer tunen.

Und eine Luftgabel kann man oftmals auch absenken beim Bergauffahren, versuch das mal mit deiner Coile  - ja ich weiß max. 10 Minuten dann ist ne kürzere Feder drin 

Und jetzt hört endlich auf über diese Mist hier weiter zu posten - Jeeheeeennns!!!!!


----------



## 230691 (17. April 2012)

Man man man, dass man sich über jegliches thema hier streiten muss...

DAS war jedenfalls nicht meine absicht gewesen mit mei er frage -.-

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

Tja. 1 frage, 2 leute, 3 meinungen.
Und jede davon ist richtig.


----------



## chucki_bo (17. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> SPAM
> ... - wo ist der Vorteil einer Luftgabel beim Bergauffahren ?
> 
> Ne Feder ist in max. 10 Min. gewechselt.
> ...



Ich dachte auch, dass Thema sei durch, aber das ist jetzt doch interessant:

Du hast doch selber geschrieben, welche Schritte nötig sind, um eine funktionierende St-F einzustellen. Das schaffst Du in 10 Minuten?
Im Zweifel auf dem Trail? Nimmst Du nen extra Rucksack mit für die 3-4 Federtypen?

An die letzten cm hoffe ich erst mal durch entlüftetes Zusammenbauen dranzukommen, danach probiere ich noch mit dünnerem Öl an der Dämpfung zu tunen.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich so ähnlich auch vorgehen:

1. Gabel auseinanderbauen und für vernünftige Schmierung sorgen

Probefahrt

2. Gabel entlüftet zusammenbauen

Probefahrt

3. Dämpfung tunen

Probefahrt

Ich denke der Vorteil liegt bergauf jdflls mal nicht bei der Stahlfeder

Aber ---- ich kann mich auch täuschen ----


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> *Für mich sind 200g Mehrgewicht am Fahrrad eine WELT!*



In welchem Profiteam fährst du?


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

Ich denke jetzt wurde langsam mehr gesagt als es dazu zu sagen gibt...
Nächstes Thema bitte.


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Für mich sind 200g Mehrgewicht am Fahrrad eine WELT![/b]
> 
> Und eine Luftgabel kann man oftmals auch absenken beim Bergauffahren, versuch das mal mit deiner Coile  - ja ich weiß max. 10 Minuten dann ist ne kürzere Feder drin



Mann mann mann - anscheinend Halbprofi (dann machen 200gr ja wirklich DEN Unterschied) aber trotzdem so wenig background !? - noch nix von U-Turn oder DualPosition Coil gehört ?


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch, dass Thema sei durch, aber das ist jetzt doch interessant:
> 
> Du hast doch selber geschrieben, welche Schritte nötig sind, um eine funktionierende St-F einzustellen. Das schaffst Du in 10 Minuten?
> Im Zweifel auf dem Trail? Nimmst Du nen extra Rucksack mit für die 3-4 Federtypen?
> ...



Hi Chucki. Bitte noch mal nachlesen. 

Da ging es darum erst einmal rauszufinden, welche Feder man überhaupt benötigt. Im speziellen Fall darum, ob für Dennis die xtra-softe ausreicht. Später reicht dann eigentlich ein Dreh an der Druckstufe


----------



## 230691 (17. April 2012)

Gut jetzt!!!!

Kris, was willst du denn so ans yeti dran bauen? Erzähl mal^^

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

Hallöchen freetourer,,
musst du wirklich immer wieder so persönlich sein und rumstänkern? Wir können das auch freundlich besprechen, beim biken Sonst muß ich dich leider auf die Ignorierliste setzen was mir leid täteJörg



freetourer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich noch einmal selbst:
> 
> "... - wo ist der Vorteil einer Luftgabel beim Bergauffahren ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

hallo leute ich glaube wir können das Thema zu den Akten legen


freetourer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich noch einmal selbst:
> 
> oh zuvierle zitate geändert sorry


----------



## wolfi (17. April 2012)

laaaaaangweilig!
es nervt


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

Laßt uns lieber die nächste (Enduro) Tour planen und die Vor- und Nachteile von körperlichem Übergewicht dikutieren
******* ich wollte unter 95 und schaffs bei den Ostereiervorräten nicht die Finger davon zu lassen


----------



## wolfi (17. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> körperlichem Übergewicht dikutieren



ahaaaa!
da läuft der hase her!
jetzt auch noch persönlich werden!
das habe ich gerne!!

gruß
wolfi


----------



## poekelz (17. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mann mann mann - anscheinend Halbprofi (dann machen 200gr ja wirklich DEN Unterschied) aber trotzdem so wenig background !? - noch nix von U-Turn oder DualPosition Coil gehört ?



U-Turn ist Mist - das ganze Gedrehe während der Fahrt 

Begreif es doch, du wirst mich NIE NIE NIE zu einer Stahlfedergabel überzeugen können - als twentyNEIN Pilot schon gar nicht  

Ich bin glücklich auch als 3/8 Profi mit meiner FOX Talas Luftgabel und mit Luftgabeln davor war ich es auch: Magura Laurin 130;  Marzocchi Allmountain SL; RS SID 100...

P.S.: An meinem 1995er Hardtail - mittlerweile Stadtrad, habe ich übrigens tatsächlich eine Gabel mit Federn: Manitou FS allerdings mit TITANfedern 

(ja vom eigentlichen Thema haben wir uns dank dir mittlerweile Lichtjahre entfernt)


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

@Dennis Räder, Schaltung, Lenker, Sattel, Bremsen. 


Ich nehm erstmal die Juicy Ultimate, FSA Lenker, PRO-Sattel, SRAM X9 Schaltung vom Kokopelli.
Als Gabel tendiere ich stark zur Fox Talas 32 (auch ohne Luft/Feder-Diskussion ).
FSA-Kurbel habe ich schon im Schrank liegen. 

Das Kokopelli bekommt Lenker/Vorbau (Ritchey), Sattel und Räder (Crossride) vom Focus, Bremse weiss ich noch nicht, neues X9 schaltwerk und vermutlich Gripshift.


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> U-Turn ist Mist - das ganze Gedrehe während der Fahrt
> 
> Begreif es doch, du wirst mich NIE NIE NIE zu einer Stahlfedergabel überzeugen können - als twentyNEIN Pilot schon gar nicht
> 
> ...



ähhmmm - hier ging es nie darum irgendwen von luft- auf stahlfeder zu überzeugen, oder?
eher andersrum, weil Dennis sich schon für Stahl entschieden hatte.

Ansonsten mag jeder gerne so fahren wie und womit er will - ist mir echt latte. Habe nur über meine Erfahrungen geschrieben.

Ich hätte nur gerne noch Jörgs Begründungen zu den von ihm beschriebenen Vorteilen von Luft gehört.

welches war noch mal das eigentliche thema?


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

jetzt mal Tacheles was wiegt Ihr wirklich,  Semiprofis und Hobbypros? 
Ich leider *satte knapp unter 3stellig*, 99000 Grämmchen. War das persönlich genug. Und jetzt leg ich noch nen Kaeffchen mit extra Sahne oben drauf ------so MädelsJörg


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

Ich hab in der Küche nen paar Kuchengabeln, vielleicht hat da noch jemand ne neue Meinung zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

ja wieviele Zinken , kann man die leichter feilen oder absägen


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

Hast du schon ne Vorstellung wieviel Dein Projektpelztier am Ende wiegt mit den angepeilten schönen Parts?(oh jetzt gehts gleich wieder los)


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

Keinen Schimmer. Superleicht wirds erstmal nicht weil der LRS recht schwer ist, aber ich muss mir ja noch Verbesserungspotential lassen. 
Ne Vario-Stütze soll langfristig auch dran.

Ich weiss nicht mal was Koko jetzt wiegt, aber bisher bin ich immer zum Hermann hochgekommen!


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

BeimLRS schiele ich ja in Richtung Crankbrothers. 
Oder was feines vom Felix.


----------



## 230691 (17. April 2012)

Thema Klingeln... kaputte scheiß Klingeln...
Meine sechste in den vergangenen Monaten.
Wieso müssen diese SCHEI* Dinger auch immer kaputt gehen... hab wohl zu viel Kraft im Daumen


----------



## poekelz (17. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Thema Klingeln... kaputte scheiß Klingeln...
> Meine sechste in den vergangenen Monaten.
> Wieso müssen diese SCHEI* Dinger auch immer kaputt gehen... hab wohl zu viel Kraft im Daumen



Geht mir auch so, am Stadtrad rostet die Feder schneller ab, als man klingeln kann, deshalb gibt´s jetzt das hier:







Gibt´s alternativ auch als Elefant, Ente...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

*Ab jetzt nehme ich mir das Recht raus die dämlichen Diskussionen kommentarlos zulöschen. Was ihr davon haltet ist mir in diesem Fall auch ehrlich schnuppe. Und wer ausfallend wird kassiert Punkte. Wer gut sammelt kassiert Forenurlaub.
Klare Ansage und ab jetzt klare Folgen!*


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Kris, an deins würde bestimmt die Reverb mit silbernem Halterungsdingens gut passen!


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> *Ab jetzt nehme ich mir das Recht raus die dämlichen Diskussionen kommentarlos zulöschen. Was ihr davon haltet ist mir in diesem Fall auch ehrlich schnuppe. Und wer ausfallend wird kassiert Punkte. Wer gut sammelt kassiert Forenurlaub.
> Klare Ansage und ab jetzt klare Folgen!*



Dazu hätte ich dann konstruktive und ernst gemeinte Fragen: Ab wann oder welche Diskussionen sind dämlich? Wer definiert das bzw. wo steht das geschrieben?

Oder ist das eher im Ermessen des Moderators und also eher als "willkürlich" einzustufen?


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Ermessen des Moderators und sein gutes Recht.


----------



## nippelspanner (17. April 2012)

Stop Leute!
Ich muss neues Popcorn besorgen.
Das verspricht hier gerade noch ´n interessanter Abend zu werden... 

kannst du beim nächsten mal bitte sein lassen Björn


----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2012)

Hey ist jetzt schon was gelöscht worden?
Oder warum wurde Jens die wiedereinnahme von Medikament gegen quängelige Kinder empfohlen?


----------



## slang (17. April 2012)

Jens, nun hab dich mal nicht so,
ich find diese Diskussionen um Längen spannender, und vor allen Dingen amüsanter , als wenn immer alle einer Meinung sind und sich gegenseitig den Bauch kraulen. Gut über den ein oder anderen persönlichen Angriff kann man sich mal aufregen, aber so extrem ist das hier doch gar nicht. Da gibts echt schlimmere Foren.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2012)

Amüsant stimmt auf jeden Fall! 

Obwohl sich hier die Zahnartz, S4, Tupperware -Bike, Jörg für dich fällt mir nix ein, Fraktion so ein wenig Bashen ziehen wir doch alle an ein Strang. 

Fun geht vor Höhenmeter, und das zählt!


----------



## nippelspanner (17. April 2012)

@Surfjunk: So Freundchen, jetzt ist aber x Schluss mit Lustig! 
Was ich poste, ist ALLES erst gemeint. 
Aber echt jetzt. 
Und wehe, einer lacht!

So, ich geh´ jetzt erst mal Rasenmähen. 
Das beruhigt auch ungemein: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvH1kyTYz3U"]HB MÃ¤nnchen und der RasenmÃ¤her      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Amüsant stimmt auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Obwohl sich hier die Zahnartz, S4, Tupperware -Bike, Jörg für dich fällt mir nix ein, Fraktion so ein wenig Bashen ziehen wir doch alle an ein Strang.
> 
> Fun geht vor Höhenmeter, und das zählt!




Stimme Dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kris, an deins würde bestimmt die Reverb mit silbernem Halterungsdingens gut passen!



Die oder ne Kindshock. Das rote kann man ja wegmachen...


Watt is denn nen Tupperware-Bike? Drössiger?! 
*duckundweg*


----------



## slang (17. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Die oder ne Kindshock. Das rote kann man ja wegmachen...
> 
> 
> Watt is denn nen Tupperware-Bike? Drössiger?!
> *duckundweg*



Tupperware = Kunststoff 

Drössiger sind doch umgeschmolzene und hydrogeformte : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/1Pfennig1952A.JPG


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Watt is denn nen Tupperware-Bike? Drössiger?!
> *duckundweg*



Du oller Höhlenmensch!  ... sag hier nichts gegen Drössiger! Ich hab den Rahmen nur gekauft, weil ich die deutsche Industrie unterstütze!!! Drössiger hin oder her, der ist wenigstens noch "Made in Germany".  
Jetzt werde ich hier schon gejobbt, weil ich nen Low-Budget-Bike fahre. 

... auf der Wunschliste steht jetzt der Intense Carbine SL. Aber da muß ich noch ne Saison sparen.


----------



## freetourer (17. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Die oder ne Kindshock. Das rote kann man ja wegmachen...
> 
> 
> Watt is denn nen Tupperware-Bike? Drössiger?!
> *duckundweg*



Oder vielleicht die neue Kronolog ? 
Bin ich die letzten 4 Wochen an einem Bike gefahren. Braucht ab und an einen Tropfen Öl auf die Lauffläche, dann läuft die echt geschmeidig.

Hatte ich eben in der Hand in komplett schwarz - das könnte an Deinem (zugegebenermassen echt schicken Rahmen) auch gut aussehen.


----------



## poekelz (17. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @Surfjunk: So Freundchen, jetzt ist aber x Schluss mit Lustig!
> Was ich poste, ist ALLES erst gemeint.
> Aber echt jetzt.
> Und wehe, einer lacht!



....pruuust!

(MUHUAHAHAHAHA!)


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

Hört sich fast wie ne Gruppentherapie an
Im Ernst man sollte möglichst sachlich bleiben, nicht gleich persönlich werden, wenn mal einer anderer Meinung ist. Das muß auch freundlich diskutiert, nicht langweilig seinJörg


----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @Surfjunk: So Freundchen, jetzt ist aber x Schluss mit Lustig!
> Was ich poste, ist ALLES erst gemeint.
> Aber echt jetzt.
> Und wehe, einer lacht!


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

Aber wir haben einiges gemeinsam, neben dem unseren tiefgründigen _Streitgesprächen_.................
..................fast alle unsere Bikes, auch made in Germany Drössiger, werden in China Taiwan oä zusammengebrutzelt-Brüder


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht die neue Kronolog ?
> Bin ich die letzten 4 Wochen an einem Bike gefahren. Braucht ab und an einen Tropfen Öl auf die Lauffläche, dann läuft die echt geschmeidig.
> 
> Hatte ich eben in der Hand in komplett schwarz - das könnte an Deinem (zugegebenermassen echt schicken Rahmen) auch gut aussehen.



Komplet schwarz ist schonmal ne gute Eigenschaft!  
Mal schauen was die so kostet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

Hm, Preis ist ja ähnlich wie die Wettbewerber auch.
Was mir gut gefällt ist die Tatsache das der Remote-Zug sich nicht bewegt wenn die Stütze  arbeitet.


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Persönliche Angriffe werde ich ab jetzt "bearbeiten". Genug auf den Rad sitze ich.


@ Kris: Ich persönlich finde die Kronolog durch den "Kasten" optisch nicht so fein.
Bei der Kindshock würde mich bei deinem Rad die Farbgebung stören (es sei denn es passt zur Gabelbeschichtung).

AAAAber dir muss es gefallen!

Remote-Zug .. mhh hast du eine Möglichkeit aus dem Sattelrohr nach vorne zukommen? Dann könntest du dir eine Stealth-Reverb besorgen, da ist die Leitung nach unten, sprich durchs Sattelrohr rausgeführt.


----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

Nein, aus dem Sattelrohr oder Unterrohr gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Zug nach draussen zu bekommen. Der "Kasten" an der Kronolog stört mich persönlich nicht so sehr.
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Na dann ist sie doch eine super Möglichkeit!


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Aber wir haben einiges gemeinsam, neben dem unseren tiefgründigen _Streitgesprächen_.................
> ..................fast alle unsere Bikes, auch made in Germany Drössiger, werden in China Taiwan oä zusammengebrutzelt-Brüder



In der Tat: von den 26" XC Alurahmen weiss ich, dass Drössiger die bei Kinesis in Taiwan kauft. Und die geben sich von der Optik her auch keine Mühe, das zu verschleiern.


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

tuhen nahezu alle, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. April 2012)

so ziemlich...
Nicolai z.B. wäre ziemlich deutsch. Nur halt ein wenig kostenintensiver.


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

und wie ich mit Janik beim Hausbesuch feststellen musste nicht das was wir uns versprochen hatten.
Sonst kommen die Yetis zum Teil doch noch ausm Heimatland, oder?


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> In der Tat: von den 26" XC Alurahmen weiss ich, dass Drössiger die bei Kinesis in Taiwan kauft. Und die geben sich von der Optik her auch keine Mühe, das zu verschleiern.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Als ich den Rahmen bei BikeInn bestellt habe war ich dabei wie der Inhaber mit Drössiger telefoniert hat. Die fertigen den ja teilweise aufgrund der riesigen Farbpalette und Decalauswahl auf Kundenwunsch. Ich wollte den Rahmen ohne Decals und es hat gerade mal 3 Tage gedauert, bis ich ihn in Jöllenbeck abholen konnte. Der war nicht auf Lager und in der kurzen Zeit wäre der wohl kaum aus Taiwan gekommen. 
Im Drössiger-Forum heißt es auch das zumindest die MTB-Rahmen in Deutschland produziert werden. Zudem produziert Drössiger auch noch für weitere Hersteller Rahmen. 
Aber in Zeiten wo Premiumhersteller in Taiwan produzieren (gab da mal nen informativen Bericht in der BIKE) wäre das ja auch keine Schande.

Kann wie gesagt nur das wiedergeben, was ich aus relativ guter Quelle erfahren habe. 
__________________]__

Hmm?! Vereinzelt kann man im Netz Beiträge von anderen Bikern finden, die ebenfalls behaupten das Drössiger Kinesis-Rahmen kauft. Dann wäre zumindest das "Handbuilt in Germany" auf der Hersteller-Homepage irreführend. Oh Gott, dann kann ich das ja gar nicht mehr als Argument für meinen Rahmen nutzen!!!


----------



## ohropax (17. April 2012)

Zwischen 'Produktion' und 'Händler gibt den rohen Rahmen zum Lackierer/Pulverer seines Vertrauens' sehe ich aber noch einen Unterschied. Genauso wird es nämlich bei Teikotec/Chaka/Poison gemacht (übrigens auch per Telefon live erlebt) und ich sehe keine Anzeichen dafür, dass andere Kistenschieber das irgendwie anders handhaben. Aber ich will hier niemandem seine romantischen Vorstellungen kaputt machen, also ich habe nichts gesagt...

lg,
Marcus


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. April 2012)

Kein Ding, Marcus! 

... ich komme drüber weg! Der Strohhalm an den ich mich nun noch klammere ist, das Hope hoffentlich in England und Tune in Deutschland produziert, sonst vertraue ich zukünftig nur noch meiner Mutter.


----------



## slang (17. April 2012)

Es reicht wenn man nen paar Teile an den Rahmen schraubt, um sich "handbuilt in Germany" da drauf papen zu dürfen.


----------



## ohropax (17. April 2012)

Produktion in England ist immer entweder Fluch oder Segen - be careful what you wish for 

Aber Spass beiseite, das ist auch mein Kenntnisstand, Tune macht wohl wirklich hier und Hope im wesentlichen auf der Insel, ähnlich wie White Industries oder Paul Components bei den Amis.


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. April 2012)

Da gehe ich auch von aus.

KCNC gibt ja zumindest an (zumindest bei meiner Kurbel) "designed in England - built in Taiwan" .


----------



## ohropax (17. April 2012)

Ach derade noch eingefallen: Middleburn stellt die Kurbeln und sonstiges auch noch in der Heimat her.


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Es braucht nicht viel um "Made in ********" drauf pappen zudürfen. Bei Schuhen angeblich nur ein Etikett 

Für den Rolf und wolfi, der Jürgen von Alutech produziert Kleinserien / Mustersachen hier per Hand  aber das wisst ihr ja denke ich 


Aber letzendlich taugen doch auch die Rahmen aus Taiwan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Aber letzendlich taugen doch auch die Rahmen aus Taiwan



Ganz bestimmt sogar!  Daher produzieren die Premiumhersteller ja mittlerweile auch alle dort. Taiwan hat teils hochmoderne Produktionsstätten, wo selbst deutsche Betriebe neidisch werden würden. Wie gesagt, gab da mal ne nette Reportage. 

Ich war halt bisher im Irrglauben, Drössiger produziere wirklich selbst. Daher hab ich das spaßeshalber auch immer als Hauptargument genommen, wenn mal wieder einer abwertend über deren Rahmen gesprochen hat. 

So what - jetzt sag ich halt immer "handpainted in Germany".  (... mit Farben aus China )


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

so gefällt mir das Lars!


----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt sogar!  Daher produzieren die Premiumhersteller ja mittlerweile auch alle dort. Taiwan hat teils hochmoderne Produktionsstätten, wo selbst deutsche Betriebe neidisch werden würden. Wie gesagt, gab da mal ne nette Reportage.
> 
> Ich war halt bisher im Irrglauben, Drössiger produziere wirklich selbst. Daher hab ich das spaßeshalber auch immer als Hauptargument genommen, wenn mal wieder einer abwertend über deren Rahmen gesprochen hat.
> 
> So what - jetzt sag ich halt immer "handpainted in Germany".  (... mit Farben aus China )



Painted in Germany stimmt dann größtenteils, die Rahmen kommen jedoch mit Sicherheit roh aus Asien. Wo der Lack allerdings herkommt...?


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

Das SchweiÃen wird leider zu oft in Taiwan erledigt.  Die haben auch das WIG SchweiÃen, Rohr auf Rohr ohne Muffen und Gussets quasi erfunden und zur Perfektion getrieben.

Es herrscht riesiger Preiskampf mit Preisdruck bei den Herstellern. So 0815 Hardtailrahmen kostet vom Container keine 10 â¬( Hab mal bei Bicycles zur guten alten Zeit gearbeitet, daher weis ich so was)  leider werden die _Made in Germany Bikes _hier oft nur endbearbeitet und lackiert. Ãbrigends glaube ich zu wissen das die Marke_ Ideal_ Bikes noch in Griechenland geschweiÃt werden. Aber wer fÃ¤hrt die marke schon highendmÃ¤ssig?! Die deutschen Premiumhersteller wie Nicolai, Alutech machen das zum GlÃ¼ck noch nicht.JÃ¶rg

-------Hmhhh, stand ja alles schon da, habe nicht alles gelesen, sorry.


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. April 2012)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das Alutech das Fanes auch aus Taiwan bezieht, korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege.


----------



## JENSeits (18. April 2012)

ne ist richtig, die Serienproduktion ist nach Taiwan ausgelagert


----------



## RolfK (18. April 2012)

Die ersten 50 Fanes sind noch komplett vom Jü geschweißt, danach glaub ich der Hauptrahmen aus Taiwan und der Rest hier, ab Fanes E3 glaub ich alles aus Taiwan. Bin mir da aber auch nicht ganz sicher, wie es beim E3 genau ist.


----------



## slang (18. April 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin , die ersten Punkte zu holen, mal vom Touren Thread hier hin. 



crossboss schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich mit dieser Schadenfreude besser ignorieren oder soll ich altklug, aber sachlich klären, dass das Federmedium ( außenliegende Stahlfeder oder Luftkolbenpumpe) nichts mit der Dämpferkartusche fürs Hydrauliköl zu tun hat. Immer diese Laien Jörg



Nix Schadenfreude, sondern ein kleiner ironisch zu wertender Seitenhieb auf diese ganze Diskussion, die letzten Tage.

Du weisst selbst, das ich auch mit Luft-Dämpfer und -Gabel fahre. 

Im übrigen hast du in dem von mir zitierten Post gar nicht erwähnt, was genau das Problem des Dämpfers ist. Soviel zu den Laien


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

ok vergiß es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. April 2012)

Bin auch da, und schon wieder weg.


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Das Schweißen wird leider zu oft in Taiwan erledigt.  Die haben auch das WIG Schweißen, Rohr auf Rohr ohne Muffen und Gussets quasi erfunden und zur Perfektion getrieben.



Nicht ganz - laut Wikipedia haben es die Amis 1936 erfunden - aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Taiwanesen das Verfahren 1937 geklaut haben


----------



## kris. (18. April 2012)

spätestens!


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin , die ersten Punkte zu holen, mal vom Touren Thread hier hin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber gemacht Slang.  - Bin zur Stelle. 

Garantie hin oder her - Luft oder Stahl - für mich wäre diese exotische Bauweise (Pull Shock Dämpfer)und die dadurch entstehende Abhängigkeit hinsichtlich Komponentenversorgung ein Grund kein Scott Genius oder Cannondale Jekyll zu kaufen.

Mein Beileid - Jörg.


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Sauber gemacht Slang.  - Bin zur Stelle.
> 
> Garantie hin oder her - Luft oder Stahl - für mich wäre diese exotische Bauweise (Pull Shock Dämpfer)und die dadurch entstehende Abhängigkeit hinsichtlich Komponentenversorgung ein Grund kein Scott Genius oder Cannondale Jekyll zu kaufen.
> 
> Mein Beileid - Jörg.



So,schön freetourer ich glaube du kannst nicht anders als nerven und Ignoriermaschine an !


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2012)

Sorry Jörg - das hast Du jetzt aber in den falschen Hals gekriegt.

Mein Beileid war 100% aufrichtig gemeint. - Es gibt nix nervigeres als nen kaputtes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Oh, mein Post wurde gelöscht!



So schlimm war der doch gar nicht? 
Ich hab mir zumindest einfach mal nen Smilie dahinter gedacht...


----------



## the_Shot (18. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Oh, mein Post wurde gelöscht!



five points go to - - - - - - WAAAALDIIIIIIIII


----------



## exto (18. April 2012)

Was is hier eigentlich schon wieder für'n unglaublicher Zirkus?


----------



## RolfK (18. April 2012)

Frühlingsgefühle?!?!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. April 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich Jens...

Das was du jetzt hier mit Verwarnungen und Punkten abziehst, das grenzt ja schon an Zensur!!!

So schlimm war das hier die letzte Zeit doch gar nicht. Man wird doch wohl seine Meinung auch mal recht deutlich kund tuen dürfen!

Guck dich doch mal in anderen IBC Bereichen um (z.B. Leichtbautread) was da für ein Ton herscht.

Tue uns hier doch bitte einen Gefallen und mutiere nicht zum "BIG BOSS" hier.

Wie es bisher lief war es gut!!! Lass es bitte auch so...

LG
Matthias


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Frühlingsgefühle?!?!



Sind mir lieber als Herbstdepressionen!


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir einen "stille Ecke"-Thread einrichten und nen User namens "Saalfrank" generieren.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einen "stille Ecke"-Thread einrichten und nen User namens "Saalfrank" generieren.



Bockige Kinder gibts ja genug hier im Forum, nicht nur wenn Ferien sind


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> So schlimm war der doch gar nicht?
> Ich hab mir zumindest einfach mal nen Smilie dahinter gedacht...


 
Hätte ich auch gelöscht. Wenn es so gemeint war, wars einfach unnötig, wenn es nen Scherz war, war er leider überhaupt nicht als solcher gekennzeichnet. Geschriebene Sätze können leider oft falsch verstanden werden.


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Geschriebene Sätze können leider oft falsch verstanden werden.


 
Das stimmt. Aber da wir uns hier zum Teil alle schonmal in Natura gesehen haben würde ich sagen das die allermeisten wussten wie die Aussage zu bewerten war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. April 2012)

Hallo?!? Ich habe 2 Smileys benutzt! Ich habe glücklicherweise ne Hardcopy gemacht, so das ich es auch beweisen könnte. Wer den Spruch nicht als Scherz verstanden hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, sorry! Schließlich gehöre ich mit Sicherheit nicht zu denen, die hier ausschließlich ernsthafte Diskussionen führen.  

Nur zur Erinnerung!

Auf Surfjunks Aussage, das es gleich wieder auf den Sack gibt wenn Jens aus der Schule zurück ist, hatte ich lediglich geschrieben _"Nicht sofort!  ... erst muß er seine Hausaufgaben machen, bevor er im Forum spielen darf! " 
_

... aber für mich ist das Thema jetzt durch! Ich ziehe meine Konsequenzen und nutze das Forum jetzt vorwiegend nur noch als Informationsmedium.


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

"And he scores...!"  (<- Smilie!)
Shice, jetzt bin ich auch gleich dran... 

Edit sagt: Keine Sorge, ich nehm Dich bestimmt nicht ernst! *duckundweg*


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

_*sorry, Achtung Satire :*_ ( sonst erträgt man es nicht)

Oh habs gar nicht ich nicht gesehen, so schnell wars "herrlich"editiert, habs also auch nicht falsch verstanden. 
Aber die Gesetze sind nunmal hart, klar und richtig und vollkommen einzuhalten, sonst Strafe hier! Klar! 
Hört auf zu lachen. Und wenn dann da unten im Keller! Wird gleich wieder gelöscht also kopierts bitte gleich.......
Jörg




Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hallo?!? Ich habe 2 Smileys benutzt! Ich habe glücklicherweise ne Hardcopy gemacht, so das ich es auch beweisen könnte. Wer den Spruch nicht als Scherz verstanden hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, sorry! Schließlich gehöre ich mit Sicherheit nicht zu denen, die hier ausschließlich ernsthafte Diskussionen führen.
> 
> Nur zur Erinnerung!
> 
> ...


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Und auf dem Rückweg bitte gleich Kartoffeln und die Wäsche mitbringen!


----------



## freetourer (19. April 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich Jens...
> 
> Das was du jetzt hier mit Verwarnungen und Punkten abziehst, das grenzt ja schon an Zensur!!!
> 
> ...



Unterschreib !

Ist doch hier der Stammtisch - da wird man doch auch mal ein bischen zoffen dürfen.

Aber der Jens scheint ja momentan auf Zensur zu stehen: Zitat: "Im Ermessen des Moderators und sein gutes Recht"

Naja - habe mal gehört auch Männer hätten mal ihre Tage. 

btw. Signatur angepasst - Kann also auch durchstarten und in Waldis Team mitspielen


----------



## Sonne310 (19. April 2012)

Herrje, was is'n hier los ??? Editieren und Punkte vom Moderator ??? 
Hier gibt es soviel Testosteron im Forum, das muss doch auch mal raus... 
99 % waren doch wirklich nur harmlose Scherze. Und beim Rest denk ich, Jungs prügeln sich und trinken ne halbe Stunde später nen Bier zusammen. Wer austeilen kann, kann auch einstecken. 
Schade eigentlich. Ich bin noch nicht lange dabei, aber dieses Forum war bisher nicht langweilig. Blöde Sprüche müssen auch mal sein...


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Naja - habe mal gehört auch Männer hätten mal ihre Tage.


 
Ich dachte Männertag ist nur einmal pro Jahr?!?


----------



## slang (19. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich dachte Männertag ist nur einmal pro Jahr?!?



Woher weißt du das denn? Bei dir nennt sich das doch Balz


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Herrje, was is'n hier los ??? Editieren und Punkte vom Moderator ???
> Hier gibt es soviel Testosteron im Forum, das muss doch auch mal raus...
> 99 % waren doch wirklich nur harmlose Scherze. Und beim Rest denk ich, Jungs prügeln sich und trinken ne halbe Stunde später nen Bier zusammen. Wer austeilen kann, kann auch einstecken.
> Schade eigentlich. Ich bin noch nicht lange dabei, aber dieses Forum war bisher nicht langweilig. Blöde Sprüche müssen auch mal sein...




Ganz falsch liegst du da nicht stand das in ner Frauenbravo
D.u.w.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das denn? Bei dir nennt sich das doch Balz


 
Brunft! Ich bin doch kein Flattermann!


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/18/internet-community-bike-schritt-3-das-fahrwerk/

Laßt uns doch mal was " konstruktives " in dem Nachbarthread zum IBC Bike machen das ist gerade nicht uninteressant da. Dort könnt Ihr vor Kreativität sprühen, das Testosteron vergessen und mitmachen.
MGF Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (19. April 2012)

Ach Herrlich


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. April 2012)

Vielleicht nochmal  als Schlußkommentar von mir zu dieser Diskussion ...

wir hatten nun in  den vergangenen 2 Jahren etliche Auseinandersetzungen und  Streitgespräche.
Ich erinnere nur mal  an den Disput zwischen Jörg, Sumsemann und anderen hier, die  kleinen
Sticheleien zwischen  Kai und anderen oder auch der Streit mit Bergschreck, mir und  ebenfalls
weiteren Forenmitgliedern. Sicherlich fühlt sich auch  heute noch jeder aus den betroffenen 
Parteien im Recht,  trotzdem haben wir uns alle immer wieder am Riemen gerissen (nicht  zweideutig
zu verstehen).  Kleinere Diskussionen gehören einfach dazu und ein Schuß Humor sollte an  sich
auch nicht schaden.  Letzten Endes sind wir aber ne bunt gemischte Truppe, die alle dem  selben
Hobby  nacheifern. Egal ob Wettkampffahrer, Leichtbaufetischisten, Hobbyfahrer,  Konsumopfer,
Naturgenießer etc.,  bisher war es eigentlich immer eine lustige Runde.

Wenn das jetzt aber  so ausartet, das man sich 5x vor einem Post überlegen muß, ob sich da  jetzt
jemand auf den  Schlips getreten fühlen könnte, dann wäre das sehr schade. 

... in diesem Sinne!  Viel "Spaß" noch!

Lars


@ freetourer


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

Echte <>Themen bespricht Mann/ Frau besser direkt. Dann gibts weniger Mißverständnisse.


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Lötzinn.
Wenn "echte" Themen nur ausserhalb des Forum besprochen werden sollte ist das ganze Ding hier obsolet.
Nur die Beleidigungen sollte man sich verkneifen, das fördert die allgemeine Zufriedenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

Beleidigungen sind no go! Sollte doch selbstverständlich sein


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

So ruhig hier, seltsam...
Keiner mehr was zu sagen?


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2012)

Wieso was möchtest Du denn hören? Ich glaube nicht das hierzu noch was Produktives folgen wird. Irgendwann dreht man sich bei solchen Themen im Kreis. 
Ich denke am besten wäre es man lässt die Sache auf sich beruhen und wendet sich den wichtigen / interessanten Themen zu.


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Ich hoffte auch eher auf ein neues Thema.
650b oder so...


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

Dann schau mal rüber zu den IBC Bike Entwicklungs-Threads. Da treib ich mich in zu vielen kaffepausen ab und zu mal rum. Gute Aufbruch-Stimmung auch für nicht Konstrukteure!


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Jaaa, die sind ja schon beim Hinterbau angekommen.
Und so viel Fahrphysik habe ich nun auch nicht studiert. Fehlen mir Zeit und Lust zu.


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2012)

@ Jörg: Jap sehr interessant zulesende Diskussionen in der Entwicklungsphase!

@ all: Ich habe meine Verpflichtungen und Verantwortungen gegenüber dem IBC und diesen möchte ich gerne nachkommen (Kleiner Wink an die Forenregeln die ihr ja alle beim Regristrieren akzeptiert habt). Meine Maßnahmen habe ich angekündigt und größtenteils Hinweise / "mündliche" Verwarnungen zusätzlich per PN ausgesprochen.
Diskussionen und Späße sind super - das hält eine bunte Truppe wie uns doch zusammen, oder?!  Aber es gibt eine Grenze und die fängt bei Beleidigungen an - dafür mussten die User dann die Konsequenzen tragen.

Ich möchte gar nicht viele Worte verlieren und das Thema weiter ausdehnen - führt ohnehin wieder zum Anfang zurück und wie wiehenrenner schon sagte - ab in eine Endlosschleife! 

Die "wer produziert wo"-Diskussion war doch prima, genauso Kris neues Radl. Da sollten wir doch anknüpfen!


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...genauso Kris neues Radl....



und Nachschub ist schon angeleiert...


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2012)

Teile oder Rad?


----------



## nippelspanner (19. April 2012)

Die Sache lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe:

Wieviele Strafpunkte muss/darf am eigentlich haben, damit man eine Verwarnung bekommt? 
Und nach wievielen Verwarnungen ist man raus? 
Und wenn ja, für wie lange? Etwas für immer? Oh Schreck!
Früher in der Penne gabs für 3 x keine Hausaufgaben ein Rüge. Für 3 Rügen einen Tadel. 
Der musste dann von den Alten (Neudeutsch: Erziehungsberechtigten) unterschrieben werden. 
(Ihr seht, ich kenn´mich damit aus... )
Gibt es ein standartisiertes Bewertungsverfahren für Forenentgleisungen. 
Oder gar einen Punktekatalog a la Flensburg? 
Werden die Vergehen je nach Schwere  der Tat statistisch erfasst?
Wenn ja, sind Ostwestfalen besonders renitent? Sturheit sagt man uns ja auf jeden Fall nach.
Kann man Punkte durch eine Art Nachschulung abbauen?
Oder durch Arbeitseinsätze? Vielleicht Bikeputzen beim Foren-Mod.?

Fragen über Fragen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Teile oder Rad?



Teil! (Und was für eins! )
2 neue Räder gleichzeitig? Bin ich Beamter?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. April 2012)

Den entsprechenden Post, der hier 5 Strafpunkte nach sich zog, habe ich ja in Post 7457 
nochmal wiederholt. In wie weit es sich hierbei um ne Beleidigung handelt überlasse ich
nun jedem selbst zu beurteilen. Ich denke da ist nun definitiv nichts mehr zu zusagen,
nur das alle wissen sollten, das ich zuvor nie eine persönliche Verwarnung erhalten habe.
Nicht das jetzt einige denken, ich wäre Wiederholungstäter. That's it!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Die Sache lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe:
> 
> Wieviele Strafpunkte muss/darf am eigentlich haben, damit man eine Verwarnung bekommt?
> Und nach wievielen Verwarnungen ist man raus?
> ...


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2012)

@ Kris woher hast Du den Rahmen eigentlich her wenn ich fragen darf? 

Irgendwie ertappe ich mich dabei wie ich mal nach Rahmen gucke, zum 40. wollte ich mir dann selbst nen Geschenk machen und dem Pitch nen grossen Bruder zusammenbasteln.


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> @ Kris woher hast Du den Rahmen eigentlich her wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Irgendwie ertappe ich mich dabei wie ich mal nach Rahmen gucke, zum 40. wollte ich mir dann selbst nen Geschenk machen und dem Pitch nen grossen Bruder zusammenbasteln.



Der Rahmen stammt hier aus dem Bikemarkt.
Weiss aber nicht ob das 575 ein großer Bruder wäre?!
FW hinten: 147mm
W vorne: 140-160mm


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2012)

Nein der grosse Bruder war auch nicht auf dein 575 bezogen. Ich gucke halt einfach mal durch den Bikemarkt oder die Bucht, und könnte mir durchaus vorstellen was anderes neben dem Pitch hinzustellen. Ist aber im Moment reine Spinnerei...


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Achso...
Demo?


----------



## wolfi (19. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Achso...
> Demo?



Ein kumpel hat noch ein sehr gut erhaltenes demo 9 zu verkaufen.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Cool, Forums-interne Partnervermittlung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2012)

Nen Demo nur wenn sich meine paar Mitarbeiteraktien bis dahin verzehnfachen..... 

Nee keine Ahnung irgendwas mit 180 mm oder so was dann bezahlbar zu haben ist. Würde halt schauen ob es was gutes günstiges mal gibt und dann spontan zupacken. Wäre halt nen "Projekt" das ich mir selber schenken würde  Aber im Moment hat das Pitch Prio *auf das Päckchen von BMO wartend...... *


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ein kumpel hat noch ein sehr gut erhaltenes demo 9 zu verkaufen.
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


 
Danke für den Tip aber im Moment noch kein Thema, ausserdem würde sich das gute Stück bei meiner Fahrtechnik verarscht vorkommen 

... was solls den Kosten?


----------



## poekelz (19. April 2012)

Oh ja ein "Projekt" - sowas schwirrt mir auch im Kopf, aber das ist in der Idee schon soo teuer, dafür müsste ich echt Lotto spielen und auch gewinnen


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Den entsprechenden Post, der hier 5 Strafpunkte nach sich zog, habe ich ja in Post 7457
> nochmal wiederholt. In wie weit es sich hierbei um ne Beleidigung handelt überlasse ich
> nun jedem selbst zu beurteilen. Ich denke da ist nun definitiv nichts mehr zu zusagen,
> nur das alle wissen sollten, das ich zuvor nie eine persönliche Verwarnung erhalten habe.
> Nicht das jetzt einige denken, ich wäre Wiederholungstäter. That's it!



Wenn es sich nur um den kopierten Satz handelt sehe ich da auch keine Beleidigung drin. Ich hätte mir in dem Falle nur gedacht: "kleiner sarkastischer Vogel Du, gib mir nur die Gelegenheit zum Kontern!"


----------



## exto (19. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ all: Ich habe meine Verpflichtungen und Verantwortungen gegenüber dem IBC und diesen möchte ich gerne nachkommen...
> 
> 
> LG Jens



Ich habe das Gefühl, du hast das Thema "Verpflichtung und Verantwortung gegenüber dem IBC" grundsätzlich erst mal nicht wirklich verstanden!

Ein Forum ist ein Ort des Austausches, auch des kontroversen Austausches. Das es dabei schon mal n bisschen zur Sache geht, ist durchaus legitim. Eine "Beleidigung", wie du sie hier als möglichen Verwarnungsgrund angibst, hab' ich im OWL-Forum noch nicht ein einziges Mal gelesen. In diesem speziellen Fall vermute ich mal, du hast dich ganz persönlich auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt. Warum wohl? Weil's nicht ganz abwegig ist, und du das auch weißt? Kann sein, oder?

Ich glaube, der Grund, warum dir hin und wieder Wind aus der Richtung entgegen weht, ist, dass es dem einen oder anderen hier auf den Sack geht, wie du hier die direktive Keule schwingst. Aufgabe eines Moderators ist es sicher nicht, den entsprechenden Forumsbereich inhaltlich zu gestalten. Das machen in der Regel die Forumsteilnehmer selbst. Glaub' mir, ich treibe mich oft und schon lange hier im IBC rum und es gibt nicht einen einzigen Bereich, in dem der Mod/die Mods so extrem eingreifen, wie du in diesem. 

Vielleicht hast du ja Lust, mal nachzudenken, ob du dich und deine Rolle hier nicht n bisschen zu ernst nimmst.


----------



## slang (19. April 2012)

Für dieses Post solltest du so eine Art Guthaben-Punkte bekommen. 

Stimme ich 100% zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. April 2012)

@ exto: 

Trifft genau meine Meinung. 

Trotzdem bin ich Jens dankbar, dass er sich dieser Aufgabe annimmt. Irgendeinen "Doofen, der es macht" muss es ja geben und der wird es sicher auch nicht allen recht machen können.

Aber gerade in diesem Fall mit der Löschung von Waldi´s Post ist meiner Meinung nach sehr willkürlich und überzogen reagiert worden.

Das lässt sich auch nicht mit "Im Ermessen des Moderators und sein gutes Recht" schönreden.

Das Forum ist für die Teilnehmer da und lebt auch erst durch sie und ihre individuelle Verschiedenheit - mit all den kleinen Problemen, die diese Verschiedenheit mit sich bringt.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. April 2012)

@exto: 


Ich denke auch, die Aufgabe eines Moderators sollten sich hier darauf beschränken, dass in den Thementreads nicht zu viel Off-Topic gepostet wird und einzuschreiten wenn es zu Beleidigungen und Drohungen kommt...

Im Stammtisch sollte ja vom Thema her so ziemlich alles erlaubt sein!!! Da gehört auch zu, dass wenn mir jemand mit seiner Klugschei$$erei, Besserwisserei oder total dämlichen Humor auf den Sack geht, ich das auch zum Ausdruck bringen darf!!! > Selbstverständlich ohne beleidigend zu werden...

LG
Matthias


----------



## kris. (19. April 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Im Stammtisch sollte ja vom Thema her so ziemlich alles erlaubt sein!!! Da gehört auch zu, dass wenn mir jemand mit seiner Klug********rei, Besserwisserei oder total dämlichen Humor auf den Sack geht, ich das auch zum Ausdruck bringen darf!!! > Selbstverständlich ohne beleidigend zu werden...
> 
> LG
> Matthias



Ach, bleib mir doch weg du Arsch!


----------



## Sumsemann (19. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ach, bleib mir doch weg du Arsch!



OK!!! Dafür kriegst du 100 Punkte von mir!!! 

Kannste dann beim nächsten Grillen bei mir gegen 2 Stücke Fleisch, ne Bratwurst und 10 Bier einlösen


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich möchte den Job auch nicht unbedingt machen. Aber ich möchte jetzt mal "altklug" anbringen das Jens ja auch durch sein Alter bedingt hier vielleicht manchmal ein wenig die Lebenserfahrung fehlt. Daher will er hier den Job wahrscheinlich besonders gut machen und schießt ab und an über das Ziel hinaus.

So wie ich ihn einschätze wird er sicherlich schnell hinzulernen und das Gefühl dafür entwickeln wo es angemessen ist einzuschreiten zu müssen und wo nicht.

Von daher sollten wir es jetzt gut sein lassen und die Tage mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour auch mit Jens da locker zu quatschen. Das bringt sicherlich mehr als hier weiter auf dem Thema rumzureiten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

Ja ok so ist es wohl viele Wahrheiten die man, damit sind jetzt aber Alle gemeint, auch einfach mal mit selbstkritischen Schmunzeln zur Kentniss nehmen----kannJörg

Ich finde jetzt reichts aber auch gute Nacht Johnboy....................sssszzzzzz


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

@Exto

Zustimmung auf ganzer Linie!


----------



## kris. (20. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch für.
> 
> So hat man nicht den ganzen ellenlangen Thread zu lesen sondern kann sich gezielt seine Touren picken.
> 
> ...


 
Mal flott hier rüber gezogen. 

Die Idee klingt gut. Wäre auch hilfreich für wiederholte Treffen an der selben Stelle.
Ist nur die Frage ob die oberste Forums-Leitung (also die IBC-Chefs) sowas für Lokal-Foren gerne sehen.
Einer der Vorteile es Sammelthreads ist es ja, das nicht für jede kleine Tour ein neuer Thread eröffnet wird...


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch für: Immer neuer Fred mit Tourenziel und Zeitpunkt im Titel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer ist Liese? Wo will die parken?





Surfjunk schrieb:


> Shice Ipad Autoverbesserung



So den Rest auch hier rübergeholt...

Ist das denn nicht Latte ob ich einen Thread aufblähe oder mehrere kleinere behalte?
Die Traffic ist doch gleich.


----------



## slang (20. April 2012)

Finde die Idee auch gut.

Und sind neue Threads nicht gern gesehen?
Die Datenbank wächst doch eh ständig, ob jetzt viele kurze oder wenige Km-lange Threads, ist das nicht egal?


Edit: Mist zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. April 2012)

Ich meinte mich nur zu erinnern das es mal hiess es soll nicht für alles ein neuer Thread aufgemacht werden damit es nicht unübersichtlich wird. Für die "festen" Treffen gibt es ja eh einen eigenen...
Aber wenn man das ganze in einen "Touren-Ordner" packen könnte wär da schon nicht schlecht. Also zumindest für "große" Tagestouren oder Treffen. Die kleinen "Öi, willste morgen ne Stunde los" können ja weiterhin im "alten" Thread bleiben...


----------



## exto (20. April 2012)

Neuer Thread = neuer Platz für Werbebanner 

Kann den Jungs eigentlich recht sein. Regionale Touren in extra Threads zu packen, halte ich für ne gute Idee (die übrigens in allen anderen Regionalabteilen bestens funktioniert). 

Wenn ich mal schnell ne Mittagspausenrunde drehen will, würde ich z.B. gern nen Blick in den Fred "Biken in Lemgo" werfen und nicht unbedingt erfahren, wann, wo und in welcher Hosenfarbe sich die Bielefelder Jungs für's nächste Osterfest verabreden...


----------



## kris. (20. April 2012)

Städte-Threads sind ne gute Idee!


----------



## crossboss (20. April 2012)

Hhmmmmhhh, Ostern bemahlt man da auch die Hosen, ich dachte nur die Eier?


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Städte-Threads sind ne gute Idee!



Oder Regionen.

Biken Teuto um Bielefeld

Biken Wiehen um Bad Oynhausen

Biken Wiehen um Lübbecke


----------



## nippelspanner (20. April 2012)

Das ist doch alles viel zu kompliziert! 
Im Wiehenbikerforum haben wir es einfach so gemacht, daß wenn sich jemand für eine Tour als Guide zur Verfügung gestellt hat, er/sie einen neuen Fred gestartet hat. 
Mit Tourenrevier, Datum und evtl. Fahrstil im Frednamen. 
(z. B. "Portatrailtour am Sa. 28.05.12" oder "Schnelle Runde in den Bückebergen am .....")
Für den Guide ist dann natürlich Anwesenheitspflicht! Egal ob Regen oder Sturm, Blähungen oder Zahnschmerzen!


----------



## exto (20. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Biken Wiehen um Bad Oynhausen



 Aaaaarghh 

Los, 100 x schreiben : "Bad O*e*ynhausen"...

... du Pfeife!


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

Uhhhhaaaa das war ich nicht! 


Ich schiebe hiermit alles auf Steve Jobs


----------



## crossboss (20. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Aaaaarghh
> 
> Los, 100 x schreiben : "Bad O*e*ynhausen"...
> 
> ... du Pfeife!




ohha wieder Abmahnung , Punktefürs falsch schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (20. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Uhhhhaaaa das war ich nicht!
> 
> 
> Ich schiebe hiermit alles auf Steve Jobs



Dem ist das egal, der ist eh hie


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Aaaaarghh
> 
> Los, 100 x schreiben : "Bad O*e*ynhausen"...
> 
> ... du Pfeife!



Du hast in Deinem Alter auch lange genug Zeit zum üben gehabt!


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2012)

Nanu,
was ist denn hier los? Kritik finde ich gut.
Die Problematik mit den Städte/Regionen-Threads ist bekannt und wird aus gutem Grund nicht eingesetzt - sie machts auf Dauer unübersichtlich und der Regionübergreifende Kontakt der User nimmt stark ab.

Ich bin 19 und da mögen mir manche Lebenserfahrungen "fehlen", dennoch mache ich hier meine "ehrenamtliche" Arbeit täglich mit viel Liebe und zeitlichem Aufwand. Schade das es hier anscheinend kaum Verständis dafür gibt, das einer der Buhmann sein muss.

Ich stehe zu meinen Taten und die sind, nur am Rande, von anderen Moderatoren abgesegnet. Daher ist das schon so in Ordnung. Klar gefällt das nicht jedem, das ist klar.

Ich hoffe man fährt bald mal ne Runde zusammen und trinkt nen (wenn auch alkoholfrei da Probezeit und 0,0 Prmoillegrenze) Bierchen damit man in Ruhe drüber sprechen kann.

Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast in Deinem Alter auch lange genug Zeit zum üben gehabt!



Bin zugezogen. 

Wohne *erst* seit 12 Jahren hier


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nanu,
> was ist denn hier los? Kritik finde ich gut.
> Die Problematik mit den Städte/Regionen-Threads ist bekannt und wird aus gutem Grund nicht eingesetzt - sie machts auf Dauer unübersichtlich und der Regionübergreifende Kontakt der User nimmt stark ab.
> 
> ...



Wie? 0 Promillegrenze auf dem Bike!?


----------



## slang (20. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nanu,
> was ist denn hier los? Kritik finde ich gut.
> Die Problematik mit den Städte/Regionen-Threads ist bekannt und wird aus gutem Grund nicht eingesetzt - sie machts auf Dauer unübersichtlich und der Regionübergreifende Kontakt der User nimmt stark ab.


wie meinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (20. April 2012)

Nu beruhigt euch doch mal wieder alle ;-)
Vielleicht mag der ein oder andere die reaktion von jens als überreaktion ansehen (ich in DIESEM fall auch, sry jens)
aber er macht nun wirklich kein schlechten job!
Vielleicht hat er einfach ein schlechten tag gehabt und deshalb etwas überreagiert. (Dat versteht ihr alten säcke ja manchmal gar net :-*)
Aber fehler sind menschlich.
Viele von uns haben sich schonmal persönlich gesehen und wissen daher in etwa, wie der andere tickt.
Also lasst einfach gras über die sache wachsen und zusammen biken.
Wat soll ich denn alleine in 4 wochen mit mein enduro machen, wenn ihr hier euch den schädel einschlagt...

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## Porta-Mike (21. April 2012)

moin!



> aber er macht nun wirklich kein schlechten job!



...das finde ich auch  .....und "fehler" macht jeder ´mal .

gruß

michael


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

jedoch sei gesagt:#
"Je mehr, desto weniger! "


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. April 2012)

Also die Sache mit den Regionalen Touren Threads finde ich eigentlich nicht so schlecht. Wir sind ja alle nicht soweit auseinander das man nicht auch mal in der Nachbarschaft gucken könnte. Wenn in Lübbecke nix los ist könnte man gucken was die Nachbarn in Bielefeld so vorhaben.
Eine Aufteilung könnte ja so aussehen:

Wiehengebirge Lübbecke / Porta
Teuto Bielefeld / Oerlinghausen / Lippe
OWL Biker überregional (Deister & Co.)

Hier könnte dann jeder reinposten in welchem Bereich er eine Tour anbietet und sucht. Der Übersichtshalber könnte man das als Sticky ja oben festpinnen.

@ Jens ich denke das wäre doch mal zumindest nen Test wert? Wenn es nicht läuft kann man das ja immer noch ändern.


----------



## exto (21. April 2012)

Jaja, blabla...

Klar, jeder macht mal Fehler. Ne gute Gelegenheit zu lernen. Nur dazu muss man seine Fehler auch als solche erkennen. Im Falle unseres jungen, aufstrebenden Regional-Chef-Anwärters ist das leider nicht zu erkennen. Da könnt ihr ihm Honig um den Bart schmieren, bis der Arzt kommt. 

Das hier ist nicht der Nabel Welt. Ich denke, da braucht's gar keinen Moderator!


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Jaja, blabla...
> 
> Klar, jeder macht mal Fehler. Ne gute Gelegenheit zu lernen. Nur dazu muss man seine Fehler auch als solche erkennen. Im Falle unseres jungen, aufstrebenden Regional-Chef-Anwärters ist das leider nicht zu erkennen. Da könnt ihr ihm Honig um den Bart schmieren, bis der Arzt kommt.
> 
> Das hier ist nicht der Nabel Welt. Ich denke, da braucht's gar keinen Moderator!


 
Nur weil du dein Meinung 1x im 2 Tagestakt hier wiederholst wird Sie dadurch nicht richtiger / wichtiger oder interessanter für alle anderen! Du solltest im Umkehrschluss auch erkennen wann ein Thema einfach mal durch ist. Und weitere Provokationen sind für ALLE nicht dienlich.


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)

Für mich als einer der Hauptbetroffenen ist das Thema nun durch.
Ich weiß nun bei wem ich woran bin und ziehe meine Konsequenzen
hieraus. 

Da ich Exto hier aber völlig zustimme und auch denke das durch 
die rege Diskussion kein Lerneffekt erzielt wurde oder dieser zumindest
nicht gefruchtet hat, macht eine weitere Diskussion auch keinen Sinn.

Also, Thema ist meinetwegen _(zumindest hier im Forum)_ vom Tisch!


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

Ich sehe das auch so das leider kein Lerneffekt durch die sachlich geführte Diskussion erfolgt ist.

Eher eine Trotzreaktion erkenne ich hier zwischen den Zeilen.

Es ist schon erstaunlich das hier Verbesserungsvorschläge von allen denen erörtert und für gut befunden wird, die das hier am Leben erhalten und trotzdem auf irgendeinen Standart verwiesen wird.

Was passiert den wenn wir uns daran nicht halten?

Wird dann nur noch gelöscht und gepunktet?

Die Mehrheit hat sich hier im OWL Bereich für eine andere Posting Methode ausgesprochen.
Da sollte doch wenigsten ein Probelauf für drin sein.

Ich würde mir hier im OWL etwas mehr Zurückhaltung des Mod´s wünschen.
Schaut doch mal in´s Deisterforum wie es da zugeht.
Hab da noch nie jemanden eingreifen sehen, und es läuft gut dort so wie es ist.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

Ach schau.

Da erkenne ich doch soeben das Waldi und mir die Signatur gesperrt worden ist.

Sind wir hier in eine Diktatur oder was????
Freie Meinungsäusserung????


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

Die Sperre der Signatur ist jetzt echt lächerlich! Was das soll kann ich mir wirklich nicht erklären! Damit wird es jetzt bestimmt besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (21. April 2012)

Das Sperren der Signatur finde ich auch doof, die Signatur als solche aber auch. Im Moment sind einfach die Fronten verhärtet. Und wenn man mal versucht die Diskussion auf sachliche Füsse zu stellen, wie bei den Regional Threads z.B. kommt wieder jemand der das Thema aufwärmt und das ganze wieder emotionalisiert. Damit wird nix besser. Die eine Seite sollte aufhören etwas zu provozieren (wie ich auch finde durch die Siganturen) und Jens sollte sich -wie ich finde- etwas lockern, und z.B. mal der Diskussion bezüglich der Foreneinteilung z.B. stellen. Eine Probelauf hätte die Sache imho verdient, und wäre ein erster Schritt die Fronten zwischen teilen der Com. und dem Mod. aufzubrechen.
Letztentlich wollen wir doch das Forum alle Nutzen um uns über unser Hobby auszutauschen. Die Situation wie sie jetzt ist, bringt keinem was. Aber es wird nicht besser wenn nicht mal alle bereit sind, nen Gang runterzuschalten und aufeinander zu zu gehen.


----------



## freetourer (21. April 2012)

dann wird ja wohl meine Signatur auch weg sein. EDIT: Ja, ist sie.

Sorry Jens - Du überziehst hier ganz schön.

Wie geschrieben: Ich bin Dir dankbar, dass Du den Job übernimmst, aber die Def. von Moderator scheinst Du noch einmal lesen zu müssen.

Löschen und Verwarnen und Sperren in "Blockwart-Manier" - ich glaube da steht keiner hier drauf.

Zumal eigentlich sachlich diskutiert wurde.

Und um unsere Signatur nicht ironisch verstehen zu können bedarf es schon sehr viel Mißtrauen.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2012)

Ich schliesse mich dem an...


DAS SPERREN DER SIGNATUR GEHT GAR NICHT!!!!

...und verweise auf meinen Post von vor ein paar Tagen:

DAS IST ZENSUR!!!!


LG
Matthias


----------



## wolfi (21. April 2012)

und genau deshalb bike ich lieber als mich hier rumzutreiben. da gibt es viel schönere beschäftigungen als sich diesen ##### hier anzutuen. im notfall zeuge ich eben mein 4 kind 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> im notfall zeuge ich eben mein 4 kind



 Das klingt nach Serienproduktion! Ich hab gerade mal nen Prototypen fertig.


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

Hauptsache er verlagert die Produktion nicht auch irgendwann nach Taiwan!


----------



## wolfi (21. April 2012)

Lol

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hauptsache er verlagert die Produktion nicht auch irgendwann nach Taiwan!



 ... was aber nicht für schlechte Qualität stehen muß, wie wir mittlerweile wissen.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2012)

...oder er lässt produzieren 

Also... durch einen Subunternehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (21. April 2012)

Nun die Signaturen... da ist mein Text ja total für die Katz -.-

Ich bin raus aus der Sache...


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2012)

Hey Kris!!!


GEILE SIGNATUR !!!!


----------



## exto (21. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Nur weil du dein Meinung 1x im 2 Tagestakt hier wiederholst wird Sie dadurch nicht richtiger / wichtiger oder interessanter für alle anderen!



Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich mich wiederholt habe. Auch von Provokation kann keine Rede sein. Allerdings scheint das Thema wirklich durch zu sein, denn (achtung, jetzt kommt eine Wiederholung) der Moderator JENSeits ist aller Kritik gegenüber offensichtlich unzugänglich und nicht bereit sich zum eigentlichen Thema auch nur mit einem einzigen Satz sachlich zu äußern.

Sowas hat mit MODERATION nichts zu tun und ist nichts weiter als ein Beispiel dafür, dass es schief gehen kann, wenn man einer unreifen Persönlichkeit ein an sich harmloses Machtinstrument in die Hand drückt. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern. Weitermachen...


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

@ Kris

GEILE SIG.  

Mal schauen wie lange noch. 


@Exto

Da sag doch mal einer Fernsehen kann nicht zur Bildung beitragen.

Das Experiment 

Sollte man mal gesehen haben, passt so gut zum Thema


----------



## Zyran (21. April 2012)

Also langsam wird das hier echt lächerlich. 

@ Jens 
Willst du echt so weiter machen??
Wenn ja glaube Ich das bald keiner mehr Bock hat sich hier Forum aufzuhalten oder mit dir ne Tour zu machen.
Wer doch echt schade oder?


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

Los, nimm mich auf/an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

Öhm, wen meinsten?
Mein Ruf wurde erhört, da ich ja wußte Derjenige IST da!


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

Die Diskussion geht schon länger als einen Tag.
Und ein Mod sollte das Forum nicht wirklich ignorieren, oder?


----------



## slang (21. April 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon mal jemand daran gedacht dass es leute gibt die mal übers wochenende wegfahren, oder das forum mal einen tag gänzlich ignorieren?



Aber irgendwer hat ja die Signaturen gesperrt!


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

stimmt auch wieder.


----------



## wolfi (21. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Aber irgendwer hat ja die Signaturen gesperrt!



Oh gott! das forengespenst!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das so geistreich war...


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

Oh mann bei dem was hier abgeht tauch ich mal in die anderen "Lokalen Bikeforen" ab


----------



## wolfi (21. April 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...oder er lässt produzieren
> 
> Also... durch einen Subunternehmer.




ich muss nach hause! sofort!

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## slang (21. April 2012)

Willste umziehen? Wär ich Lipper, wollt ich da auch weg


----------



## 230691 (21. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Willste umziehen? Wär ich Lipper, wollt ich da auch weg



Ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Willste umziehen? Wär ich Lipper, wollt ich da auch weg


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Willste umziehen? Wär ich Lipper, wollt ich da auch weg


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Willste umziehen? Wär ich Lipper, wollt ich da auch weg


----------



## slang (21. April 2012)

Ambulanz?


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

In der Pfalz alles tutti und im Ruhrgebiet lockt nen 4 X Rennen in Essen.
Alles gut....


----------



## nextfriday (21. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Willste umziehen? Wär ich Lipper, wollt ich da auch weg


Aber nicht nach Bielefeld


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ach schau.
> 
> Da erkenne ich doch soeben das Waldi und mir die Signatur gesperrt worden ist.
> 
> ...



Hi Orkan.
  Ist die wirklich gesperrt? Durch den Mod?


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Aber irgendwer hat ja die Signaturen gesperrt!





Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey Kris!!!
> 
> 
> GEILE SIGNATUR !!!!



Kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi Orkan.
> Ist die wirklich gesperrt? Durch den Mod?



Derjenige welcher das getätigt hat kann sich ja mal outen insofern weitere Mods hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Jens ist der einzige Mod hier. 
Liegt somit sehr nah, falls sich die Jungs jetzt nicht irgendwie im Kontrollzentrum vertippt haben oder ähnliches, und selbst verantwortlich für das Entfernen sind. Deswegen frage ich ja.
Also, habt ihr keine Mail oder PM bezüglich der Signatur-Entfernung bekommen, oder wie?


----------



## freetourer (21. April 2012)

nö - habe keine Benachrichtigung bekommen.

Meine Signatur ist ja auch zensiert.

EDIT: Meine Signatur ist sogar komplett deaktiviert, nicht nur, dass meine alte Signatur gelöscht wurde, es ist mir nicht mehr möglich überhaupt eine andere Signatur zu verwenden.

Danke an denjenigen, der das zu verantworten hat. Ich scheine ja ein regelrecht gefährlicher User zu sein und wurde somit zum Forumssklaven degradiert, der keine eigene Signatur mehr haben darf.

Das alles, ohne einen Hinweis oder Vorwarnung - sehr geiler Stil . Meinen Respekt. 

Da kann ich leider nur noch Matthias zustimmen: "Zensur"


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi Orkan.
> Ist die wirklich gesperrt? Durch den Mod?



Hab´s nochmal getestet, da geht gar nix mehr! 

Benachrichtigung habe ich auch keine.

Edit sagt:

Schau mal da wo kommt das "Test" in meiner Sig auf einmal her.

Da liest also einer gerade in unsichtbar Modus wohl mit und spielt wohl an den Knöpfen.

Ich ändere mal; ein Moment


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Jens, bist du dafür verantwortlich?
Ich bitte um eine Antwort und Stellungnahme.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

Meine geht wieder!

Ein Wunder!!!


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Ist ja interessant... so schnell auf einmal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (21. April 2012)

muss ich doch auch mal eben testen

EDIT: geht


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. April 2012)

Hey Jungs,

nach langer Abstinenz schaue ich auch mal wieder ins Forum.
Eigentlich weil ich wieder richtig Bock auf Biken habe, die letzten 3 Tage dann eher um ungläubig zu verfolgen was hier abgeht.

So bescheuert das auch ist mit Überreaktionen von Jens und darauffolgenden Provokationen von vielen Seiten - 
Es wäre schade wenn einem Admin das Ganze hier zu bunt wird und es bald kein OWL Forum mehr gibt.

Denn trotz aller Querelen, die ja auch normal sein sollten, haben sich hier ja einige Fahrgemeinschaften, Forenkumpels oder Tourentreffs gebildet.
Wäre schade wenn da bald Ende ist, nur wegen eines Egotrips und darauffolgenden Provokationen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)

Hmm?!? Morgen ist Sonntag, da gehen wir alle in die Kirche und am Montag ist alles wieder gut! 

Vielleicht sollten wir sonst noch nen "Meckerecke-Thread" eröffnen, damit wir nicht noch den Stammtisch zuspamen. 

Ich habe mich jetzt genug über diese S C H E I S S E aufgeregt und hoffe jetzt das Petrus morgen Mitleid mit uns hat 
und das Wetter ne Biketour zulässt. _(nach der Kirche versteht sich)_


----------



## nextfriday (21. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm?!? Morgen ist Sonntag, da gehen wir alle in die Kirche und am Montag ist alles wieder gut!
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir sonst noch nen "Meckerecke-Thread" eröffnen, damit wir nicht noch den Stammtisch zuspamen.
> 
> ...



A M E N


----------



## swe68 (21. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ach schau.
> 
> Da erkenne ich doch soeben das Waldi und mir die Signatur gesperrt worden ist.
> 
> ...




Die Signaturen habe ich gelöscht. Eine Sperrung der Signaturfunktionen war nicht von mir beabsichtigt. Kann mir bitte jemand die Nicknamen aller Betroffenen nennen?


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Die Signaturen habe ich gelöscht. Eine Sperrung der Signaturfunktionen war nicht von mir beabsichtigt. Kann mir bitte jemand die Nicknamen aller Betroffenen nennen?



Ist glaube ich schon wieder geregelt...


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Die Signaturen habe ich gelöscht. Eine Sperrung der Signaturfunktionen war nicht von mir beabsichtigt. Kann mir bitte jemand die Nicknamen aller Betroffenen nennen?



Das meinte ich mit outen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

Hallo swe68.
Wieso hast du denn die Signaturen von den beiden Usern gelöscht?

Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> und genau deshalb bike ich lieber als mich hier rumzutreiben. da gibt es viel schönere beschäftigungen als sich diesen ##### hier anzutuen. im notfall zeuge ich eben mein 4 kind
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Genau Jungs während Ihr euch hier teil zu Recht ereifert, war ich mit Olaf 5 Stunden ne tolle Teutosüdhang-Runde biken, mit 2 Stunden Kaffeelaberpause bei Jessie in Werther. Weil wir die Regenfront defensiv vorbei ließen. Ich sag ja leg dich nicht mit den Stärkeren an
Jetzt nehmt bitte den Jens mal Väterlich in den Arm und legt Ihn hier nicht permanent verbal übers Knie. Er weis sicher schon das er etwas Mist gebaut hatDas bespricjht man besse persönlich als im Forum.
Mich hat er auch abgemahnt (noch) ohne Points, ich habs mit Ihm aber privat ausdiskutiert und ganz unrecht hat er auch nicht weil mein Post mit dem *Offtopicaufruf* falsch zu verstehen war. 

Die 3 Zeiler hier im Forum sind eben nie perfekt und werden fast immer auch falsch irgendwie verstanden. Scheint wohl auch auf das Befinden des Lesers anzukommen wie der dann reagiert.
Also macht Sport und seid entspannt MännerJörg


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Oh mann bei dem was hier abgeht tauch ich mal in die anderen "Lokalen Bikeforen" ab



Deshalb treibe ich mich fast nur noch im IBC BIKE Konstruktionsthread rum. Weil mich der Mist hier auch nervt. Alle haben Recht, Schluß jetzt. Seid Ihr etwa auch  so *unterhopft* wie ich !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (21. April 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hallo swe68.
> Wieso hast du denn die Signaturen von den beiden Usern gelöscht?
> 
> Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.



Weil sie provozierend waren. Die Diskussion um Punktevergabe muss ja nicht sinnlos eskalieren und die Arbeit meines Kollegen erschwert werden. Keiner von uns vergibt gerne Punkte!
Ich halte mich auch sonst aus Lokalforen raus. Ich möchte das hier auch ab jetzt weiterhin tun und das Forum alleine dem zuständigen Moderator überlassen 
Wenn sich das mit der anzeige der Signaturen geklärt hat, ist ja gut, ansonsten bitte kurze Nachricht.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Die Signaturen habe ich gelöscht. Eine Sperrung der Signaturfunktionen war nicht von mir beabsichtigt. Kann mir bitte jemand die Nicknamen aller Betroffenen nennen?



Ich nehme hiermit sämtliche Behauptungen Jens betreffend zurück und entschuldige mich hiermit ihn dafür verdächtigt zu haben.


----------



## exto (21. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich nehme hiermit sämtliche Behauptungen Jens betreffend zurück und entschuldige mich hiermit ihn dafür verdächtigt zu haben.



Ja klar, weil swe wahrscheinlich total gelangweilt durch die unendlichen Weiten des IBC gesurft und dabei auf deine schlimme Signatur gestoßen ist 

BTW: Was stand da eigentlich?

Sicher ist die 2012er Klasse der Fachschule für Foren Diktatoren grade auf Klassenfahrt, deshalb gibt's hier kein Statement  So lange ich das nicht gelesen habe, glaube ich nicht, dass es eine Einsicht bzw. einen Lerneffekt in irgend einer Form gegeben hat. Zum Mod-Job gehört es auf jeden Fall, Eier zu zeigen!


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ja klar, weil swe wahrscheinlich total gelangweilt durch die unendlichen Weiten des IBC gesurft und dabei auf deine schlimme Signatur gestoßen ist



Sarkasmus ON:

"Naja, das da einer zum Lehrer gelaufen ist und gepetzt hat kann man ja wohl von ausgehen."

 ich hoffe das waren genug Smileys

Sarkasmus OFF:


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Zum Mod-Job gehört es auf jeden Fall, Eier zu zeigen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ja klar, weil swe wahrscheinlich total gelangweilt durch die unendlichen Weiten des IBC gesurft und dabei auf deine schlimme Signatur gestoßen ist
> 
> BTW: Was stand da eigentlich?
> 
> Sicher ist die 2012er Klasse der Fachschule für Foren Diktatoren grade auf Klassenfahrt, deshalb gibt's hier kein Statement  So lange ich das nicht gelesen habe, glaube ich nicht, dass es eine Einsicht bzw. einen Lerneffekt in irgend einer Form gegeben hat. Zum Mod-Job gehört es auf jeden Fall, Eier zu zeigen!



Mein Post der vorherigen Seite...

"Jens, bist du dafür verantwortlich?
Ich bitte um eine Antwort und Stellungnahme."

... wurde auch noch nicht beantwortet.

Dafür, dass Jens sonst hier omni-präsent ist, wundert es mich.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


>


----------



## the_Shot (21. April 2012)

Hey K_Star, schön das Du Dich um mich sorgst 

SLANGO, NEIN NICHT AMBULANZ

Ich halte mich bewusst aus dieser Diskussion um Sinn und Unsinn raus. Grund:"Wo gehobelt wird, fallen halt Späne" und unnötiger Weise, als nicht betroffener, weiter Öl ins Feuer zu gießen hilft niemandem. Mit meiner Meinung will ich niemandem auf den Schlips treten. 

Ich komme mit Waldi und auch mit Jens gut zurecht und das soll auch so bleiben 
Probleme oder Differenzen kläre ich immer privat.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (21. April 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Probleme oder Differenzen kläre ich immer privat.


 
Na, das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Unter Erwachsenen sollte das so sein. Dann könnte selbst im Stammtisch wieder Stammtisch eingekehren - oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2012)

Moin
Wie ihr wisst bin ich EIGENTLICH gar nicht mehr hier hab aber grad über Fa...ook erfahren was hier Läuft ....
Nun hab ich die letzten Seiten ma grad überflogen und MUSS euch LEIDER ALLE Fragen........

*Sach ma ........habt ihr nicht alle Schweine im rennen....?!?!?!?!
*
Halooooooooo........ Nun kommt mal ALLE wieder runter von eurem Pferd und vertragt euch.

Ihr übt gemeinsam ein Hobby aus und wollt Spaß haben oder was!?!.... Das HIER geht jawohl mal gar nicht!!!!!

@Jens....... Du weist ,auch ich hab dich immer ein bissel aufgezogen mit ..... Ja pappa usw...... Sieh darüber hinweg und gut .....
Und die anderen hier...... Auch Jens macht evt mal Fehler und die muss man nicht gleich bis aufs Blut bekämpfen.

Ich glaub es ja nicht....... Da es mir egal ist was hier passiert weil ich mich wieder voll und ganz auf den Rc CAR Modellbau konzentriere sag ich jetzt mal folgendes.......

*wenn ihr euch nicht vertragt besuch ich jeden einzelnen und hau ihm was anne Schanautze dran.*.....

denkt an das Sommerfest im Letzten Jahr und beruhigt euch VERDAMMT NOCH MAL.........
Mfg

Der s-works lacktester........


----------



## pecto69 (21. April 2012)

Alter was willstn Du hier?! 
Nimm deine Funke und zapf nen Servo an 
Hoffe Du hast Heute reichlich Kohle ausgegeben 

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Waldi und auch mit Jens gut zurecht und das soll auch so bleiben



Zumindest bis Du meine goldenen Floatings abgeholt hast.


----------



## the_Shot (21. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Zumindest bis Du meine goldenen Floatings abgeholt hast.



Die Kohle geht doch eh an Ali


----------



## chucki_bo (21. April 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> moin
> wie ihr wisst bin ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr hier hab aber grad über fa...ook erfahren was hier läuft ....
> Nun hab ich die letzten seiten ma grad überflogen und muss euch leider alle fragen........
> 
> ...



word.


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

peace babyund Fresse halten jetzt, sonst mach ich die RundeJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

Also meinen Schweinen gehts fantastisch...


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. April 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wie ihr wisst bin ich EIGENTLICH gar nicht mehr hier hab aber grad über Fa...ook erfahren was hier Läuft ....
> Nun hab ich die letzten Seiten ma grad überflogen und MUSS euch LEIDER ALLE Fragen........
> 
> ...


 
Perfektes Schlusswort! Danke!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Perfektes Schlusswort! Danke!



Hey!!! Lob den Typen nicht so sehr!!!

Der ist sonst wieder öfter hier 

...bin froh, dass der weg ist


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. April 2012)




----------



## slang (22. April 2012)

Goonie,
ich glaub du brauchst mal wieder nen Anruf 







aber Recht haste ja


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. April 2012)

War hier wer denn heute Nachmittag am Wartturm mit ohne Kette schiebenderweise unterwegs?


----------



## discordius (22. April 2012)

Habe heute am Wartturm niemanden mit oder ohne Kette gesehen. Sonst hätte ich ja gerne mit Kettennieter und Kettenschloss ausgeholfen. Über die Leihgebühr wäre man sich schon einig geworden


----------



## nippelspanner (22. April 2012)

War da. 
Mit Kette.
Wieder im Schlamm gespielt.
HERRLICH!


----------



## crossboss (22. April 2012)

Sind heute zum Ritterfest an der Ravensburg Borgholzhausen rerödelt


----------



## exto (22. April 2012)

... aber nicht mit'm Radl, oder? 

Ist das nicht die Burg, auf der Biker keinen Zutritt haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (22. April 2012)

Frage nur, weil mich auf dem Weg nach oben schon 2 Wanderer auf das "Schicksal" eines der beiden MTB'ler die schon oben waren angesprochen hatten 
Anonsten interessant wieviele von Euch da oben rumfahren, vllt trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## Ulrich-40 (23. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> War da.
> Mit Kette.
> Wieder im Schlamm gespielt.
> HERRLICH!


 
Stimmt !


----------



## crossboss (23. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ... aber nicht mit'm Radl, oder?
> 
> Ist das nicht die Burg, auf der Biker keinen Zutritt haben ?




Doch aber wir haben die Bikes vor der Burg angeschlossen wurden dort ja von Männern mit Lanze und Kettenhemd verteidigt


----------



## Ulrich-40 (23. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> War hier wer denn heute Nachmittag am Wartturm mit ohne Kette schiebenderweise unterwegs?


 
Das waren Jens und ich. Das muß auf die Wandersleut´ ja großen Eindruck gemacht haben.


----------



## wiehenrenner (23. April 2012)

Guck dann haben wir uns um ne Minute oder so verpasst. Seit Ihr später jemseits der B239 noch den Exit 2 gefahren? Ich habe 2 Biker noch auf der Asphaltstraße schieben gesehen, die dann links abgebogen sind. Ich bin dann noch hoch zum Stein.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (23. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Guck dann haben wir uns um ne Minute oder so verpasst. Seit Ihr später jemseits der B239 noch den Exit 2 gefahren? Ich habe 2 Biker noch auf der Asphaltstraße schieben gesehen, die dann links abgebogen sind. Ich bin dann noch hoch zum Stein.


 
Jep, das waren wir wohl. Bergab hatte sichs dann aber mit Schieben. Bremse auf.


----------



## 230691 (23. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40504925"]Golfo Dianese PS3 Onboard with Andrea Toniati on Vimeo[/ame]

Traum Trail man wie gern wär ich da jetzt.

Was für gute und nicht zu teure Pedale gibt es so?
Bestelle mir jetzt die c.guide v2 und meine DMR V8 werden dem Onkel einfach nicht gerecht^^


----------



## RolfK (23. April 2012)

Das sieht nach Spass aus 

Ich hab die Answer Rove FR seit einem Jahr und halten immer noch trotz 100kg und Parkeinsatz, Gewicht knapp 400gr pro Paar und mit ca.80â¬ nicht zu teuer. Grip mit 5.10 Schuhen perfekt. Perfektes Allroundpedal!


----------



## Jayesso (25. April 2012)

Boah!! Fulland Oerlinghausen bockt ja mal gar nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










War echt das erste und einzigeste Mal (bis auf die Abholung meines Bikes), dass ich da war!!!

Sorry, musste einfach mal raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (25. April 2012)

moin,
da kann ich dir den hier empfehlen:

Velomobile
Verler Straße 196
33689 Bielefeld (Sennestadt)

Telefon: (05205) 728672 

sehr nette leute mit kompetenz und guter werkstatt.
(fahren auch selber!)

ps:
ich bin weder verwand oder verschwägert, noch habe ich finanzielle oder ander nutzen aus diesem posting.

aber gute fahradläden sind so selten, dass man einfach empfehlen muß!!!

gruß
wolfi


----------



## Jayesso (25. April 2012)

mit Lucky Bike in Bielefeld bin ich ja eigentlich auch zufrieden, aber ist halt immer nen ganzen Stück zufahren. Und diesmal dachte ich, die Sache wäre so klein, dass sich das nicht lohnen würde. Naja, falsch gedacht


----------



## pecto69 (25. April 2012)

Also ich würde mal sagen alle Rad Läden mit Namen Fulland sind nich sooo der burner


----------



## nextfriday (25. April 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal sagen alle Rad Läden mit Namen Fulland sind nich sooo der burner



Es sei denn man hat die 70 erreicht und sucht n Tiefeinsteiger mit eingebautem Rückenwind


----------



## pecto69 (25. April 2012)

Oder nen Bulls mit klasse Komponenten oder nen Roller oder " keine Beratung unter 1k"


----------



## Sumsemann (26. April 2012)

Wenn es ein bisschen mehr sein darf:


SATTELFEST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. April 2012)

Ich kann Velomobile auch empfehlen, hab da mein Bike her und bin bisher gut zufrieden!


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. April 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn es ein bisschen mehr sein darf:
> 
> 
> SATTELFEST



Für mich auch die Nummer 1!  ... oder Gocycle in Münster. Sind aber ein paar Kilometer.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. April 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn es ein bisschen mehr sein darf:
> 
> 
> SATTELFEST


----------



## discordius (26. April 2012)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Radstand waren bisher auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## freetourer (1. Mai 2012)

mal wieder etwas anderes: ist hier wieder Signatur - Zensur ?

Ich habe selber keine - sehe aber auch keine andere bei euch.

Jens - kannst Du da mal Infos geben ?


----------



## slang (2. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, meine ist auch weg.

Und die war sogar ganz harmlos


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

Aber nur hier!?


----------



## kris. (2. Mai 2012)

sieht so aus.
so macht das keinen spass mehr hier...


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Mai 2012)

Meine ist auch weg, und die war nun wirklich harmlos. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es ne technische Sache sein wird. Also wartet doch einfach mal ab, bevor hier wieder die Zensur Verschwörungstheorien hochkommen..


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Mai 2012)

So wie es aussieht hat auch der Rest des IBC keine Signatur.

Also locker durch die Hose atmen und weiter machen...

Warum regt ihr euch eigentlich auf? Was ist an einer Signatur so wichtig ...?? 

Kinners, Kinners


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2012)

Morgen, 

ich weiß es ist für die meisten von euch der erste Arbeitstag der Woche, aber hey - es ist schon Mittwoch. Freut euch drüber!

Die Signaturen sind nicht von mir gesperrt worden, ich werde der Sache aber auf den Grund gehen. Im Rest des IBC's funktionieren sie (habe ich mal durch Stichproben geprüft), warum das hier nicht funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Meine funktioniert wohl noch, da die Admins anders programmiert sind. Edit: Ha, hier funktioniert meine auch nicht.

Ich melde mich wenn ich etwas genaueres weiß.




LG Jens


----------



## slang (2. Mai 2012)

Oh,
Signaturen wieder heile.  Was wars denn jetzt?


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2012)

Die Ursache scheint noch nicht lokalisiert zusein, sind ja alle ehrenamtlich tätig nech


----------



## Huskyspeed (2. Mai 2012)

Hatte mal nen Platten im Sommer an den Donnoper Teichen......danach ca 12 Bremsenstiche und ungefähr genausoviele Mückenstiche.

Das war schlimm  aber Signatur weg


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2012)

Grund für die fehlenden Signaturen: Programmierarbeiten.


----------



## slang (3. Mai 2012)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Das wahr schlimm aber Signatur weg



Das ist aber auch schlimm


----------



## Huskyspeed (3. Mai 2012)

War aber die Wahrheit


----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2012)

jetzt live auf 1live ---> toten hosen 30jahre live


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> jetzt live auf 1live ---> toten hosen 30jahre live



Live-Konzert in Kölle!

Gabs aber schon vor ein paar Tagen im Schlachthof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. Mai 2012)

auch Live-Übertragen?

Beim Schlachthof war ein Kumpel, genau der, der auch Heute da ist und für dieses Jahr noch 2 Karten hat


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> auch Live-Übertragen?
> 
> Beim Schlachthof war ein Kumpel, genau der, der auch Heute da ist und für dieses Jahr noch 2 Karten hat



Nö, wurde nicht übertragen und ich war leider auch nicht da...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Mai 2012)

Leute, hauen bei euch auch die Bremsgriffe (Bzw. die Leitungsansätze an den Bremsgriffen) gegen das Oberrohr wenn ihr versucht den Lenker über 90° zu drehen? Is bei meinem Kore Torsion mit 20mm Rise jetzt leider so, selbst wenn ich die Griffe flacher einstelle als ich sie eigentlich möchte... Is das zu riskant bei nem Sturz? Bzw. sollte ich den Lenker wirklich lieber nochmal mit mehr Rise nehmen? Spacer hab ich schon zwei unterm Vorbau, da geht nix mehr, das Oberrohr fällt einfach nicht steil genug ab.


----------



## criscross (4. Mai 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Leute, hauen bei euch auch die Bremsgriffe (Bzw. die Leitungsansätze an den Bremsgriffen) gegen das Oberrohr wenn ihr versucht den Lenker über 90° zu drehen? Is bei meinem Kore Torsion mit 20mm Rise jetzt leider so, selbst wenn ich die Griffe flacher einstelle als ich sie eigentlich möchte... Is das zu riskant bei nem Sturz? Bzw. sollte ich den Lenker wirklich lieber nochmal mit mehr Rise nehmen? Spacer hab ich schon zwei unterm Vorbau, da geht nix mehr, das Oberrohr fällt einfach nicht steil genug ab.


kannst den Lenkern nicht etwas weiter nach vorne kippen ? dann kommen die L. Enden etwas höher


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Mai 2012)

Ne, hab den Lenker schon so gedreht das die Enden am höchsten Punkt sind. Und bei meiner Wunschhebelstellung fehlen da wirklich so 1 1/2 - 2cm.. sprich mindestens 35mm Rise. Die Leitungen der Elixir 7 gehen einfach in sonem blöden schrägen Winkel von den Griffen ab, vielleicht hab ich das bei ner neuen Bremse dann ja nichtmehr, aber das dauert noch bis dahin. Hab Angst das die Griffe sich irgendwie verkanten und ne Delle in den Rahmen schlagen bei nem Sturz.
Find Lowriser zwar irgendwie schöner aber ich glaube dann muss ich wohl wirklich mehr nehmen oder?


----------



## wolfi (4. Mai 2012)

moin,
ich habe, auch um ein abbrechen der bremshebel bei bodenkontakt zu vermeiden, die klemmung des griffs am lenker gerade so fest gezogen, dass ich die halterung komplett verdrehen kann wenn ich ordentlich druck ausübe.
das habe ich schon vor mehr als 20 jahren bei moto-cross und enduro so gemacht.
ich habe mir bei meinen hydraulischen bremsen noch nie einen hebel abgebrochen, aber verdreht haben sich die hebel schon einige male.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Mai 2012)

genau wolfi, so macht man das


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Mai 2012)

Locker hab ich eine Hebel auch, fragte mich nur ob das reicht.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> ich habe, auch um ein abbrechen der bremshebel bei bodenkontakt zu vermeiden, die klemmung des griffs am lenker gerade so fest gezogen, dass ich die halterung komplett verdrehen kann wenn ich ordentlich druck ausübe.
> das habe ich schon vor mehr als 20 jahren bei moto-cross und enduro so gemacht.
> ich habe mir bei meinen hydraulischen bremsen noch nie einen hebel abgebrochen, aber verdreht haben sich die hebel schon einige male.
> ...



Deshalb hat's mir letzte Woche nur die Bremsleitung abgeknickt und der Hebel ist ganz geblieben.


----------



## wolfi (5. Mai 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Locker hab ich eine Hebel auch, fragte mich nur ob das reicht.



Hmmm, wenns dann noch ne beule geben sollte, dann ist dein rahmen zu schwach...
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Mai 2012)

Wie Gott es so will ergab sich mir eben die fantastische möglichkeit e in vito austesten zu können, hab mich gemault als ich ne morgenrunde einmal den Hermann runter bin. Der Rahmen kann quasi keine beule bekommen, stimmt schon, aufgrund des hydroforming is das an der Seite des oberrohrs nahezu unmöglich. Allerdings hat der bremsgriff beim wegdrehen ne richtig dicke schramme oben in den lack gehauen, fühlte sich so an als wärs auch direkt bis aufs (hoffentlich nicht INS) Alu gegangen.. hab über die Stelle nen Rest rahmenschutzfolie geklebt. Werde mir aber definitiv den torsion noch mit 35mm rise holen, da geht nix dran vorbei auch wenn der niedrige besser aussieht.
Mir selber is übrigens kaum was passiert, nur das rechte Handgelenk etwas angestaucht, aber das geht morgen oder übermorgen bestimmt wieder, gut dass das Wetter halbwegs ******** is


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Mai 2012)

War irgendwer heute im Wald??

Ich frage mich gerade, ob es morgen ne komplette Fangotour
wird, falls es ein Wetterfenster geben sollte. 

Was für'n Tag heute :kotz:


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Mai 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> War irgendwer heute im Wald??
> 
> Ich frage mich gerade, ob es morgen ne komplette Fangotour
> wird, falls es ein Wetterfenster geben sollte.
> ...


 
Ja ich, zu Fuss, wollte mal auf Trailschau gehen  Es ging noch so, da es die letzten Tage eher trocken war hat der Boden viel weggezogen.
Mal gucken wollte mich morgen auch auf den Weg machen.
Zur Not lasse ich mich am Grünen See einfach rollen


----------



## discordius (5. Mai 2012)

Die Trails waren heute gut fahrbar, die Wege zu den Trails waren aber widerlich. Wo die kurze schwarze Regenhose aufhörte und meine Beine anfangen, war anhand der Farbe nicht mehr zu erkennen. Mein Gesicht sah auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## slang (5. Mai 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Die Trails waren heute gut fahrbar, die Wege zu den Trails waren aber widerlich. Wo die kurze schwarze Regenhose aufhörte und meine Beine anfangen, war anhand der Farbe nicht mehr zu erkennen. Mein Gesicht sah auch nicht viel besser aus.



Das liegt am 29er. Wegen dem mehr Gripp, also Bodenkontakt, ziehen die natürlich auch mehr Dreck an. Mit nem klassischen 26er wärst heut sauber geblieben


----------



## discordius (5. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Das liegt am 29er. Wegen dem mehr Gripp, also Bodenkontakt, ziehen die natürlich auch mehr Dreck an. Mit nem klassischen 26er wärst heut sauber geblieben



Gar nicht falsch. Für die Revelation am 26er habe ich einen RRP Neogurad, der passt halt schlecht an die Lefty. 
Nur ohne den passenden Tapered-Konus kann ich die Revelation nicht verbauen, und da es keinen Händler gibt, der den Konus für einen FSA Gravity SX Pro Steuersatz einzeln liefern kann, warte ich geduldig auf die Lieferung des kompletten Steuersatzes, auch wenn ich nur den Konus will. Quasi eine teure Umverpackung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (6. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade nen bisschen in den Werbebeilagen vom Wochenende geblÃ¤ttert und dabei ist mir dies hier aufgefallen:

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_montag_0705_48_5_950_14400.html

7,62 cm/3â³ Outdoor-Navigationssystem fÃ¼r 149Â

Kaufempfehlung?


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Mai 2012)

Lieber das hier:

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_donnerstag_1005_48_5_952_14466.html


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Mai 2012)

Ob das Ding wohl auch den Einstieg zum Exit 2, Schnellen Peter, Spiegeleierweg, Ladies Only..... kennt?  
Scheint eher für die Fraktion zu sein, die solche Bikes fährt:


----------



## poekelz (7. Mai 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Lieber das hier:
> 
> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_donnerstag_1005_48_5_952_14466.html



Bei dem momentanen Wetter ist das wohl tats. die bessere Investition.


----------



## Chebby (8. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Das liegt am 29er. Wegen dem mehr Gripp, also Bodenkontakt, ziehen die natürlich auch mehr Dreck an. Mit nem klassischen 26er wärst heut sauber geblieben


 
Wo Licht fällt fällt auch Schatten, kriege bei meinem 29er auch immer ne nummer mehr schlamm ab.
Wenigstens wissen dann alle das man mit dem Mountainbike auch mal die Straße verläst


----------



## kris. (8. Mai 2012)

Auf nen 29er passt einfach mehr Schlamm durch die 3 Zoll extra. :

Für schlechtes Wetter sollte man vielleicht wieder auf 20" umsteigen!


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2012)

Räder ausbauen wäre ne Ideebesser gleich Laufen gehen, daspritzt der Dreck nur die Waden hoch. Alllerdings hab ich keine kleenen 29er ,sondern  40sixer Puschen


----------



## Chebby (9. Mai 2012)

Oder teflon beschichtete slicks, da wird dann einfach kein dreck mehr hochtransportiert


----------



## Jayesso (13. Mai 2012)

hi ihr,
hab gerade son video vom egon trail in bi gesehen. sah recht schön und auch gut zum üben von kleinen jumps (auslaufzone) aus. kann mir jemand von euch beschreiben, wo der sich befindet (PN)? Wäre nett.
VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Mai 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

falls hier noch jemand die Reverse Trailseeker fährt, da gibt's momentan ne Rückrufaktion.

Hier die Info von Hibike:

RÜCKRUF REVERSE

Trail Seeker Pedals

Betroffene Artikel
Produktbezeichnung: Reverse Trail Seeker 
Artikelnummern: 30048/ 30049/ 30050/ 30052/ 30054 

Erläuterung
Beim Trail Seeker Pedal von Reverse Components, kommt es auf Grund fehlerhafter Kugellager zu unerwünschtem Pedalachsenspiel! Bei längerer Pedalnutzung mit Achsenspiel besteht die Gefahr, dass sich im schlimmsten Fall der Pedalkörper von der Pedalachse löst. Dies war zwar noch nicht der Fall jedoch möchten wir von Reverse Components ein solches Risiko nicht eingehen und unseren Kunden die 100prozentige Sicherheit und Qualität gewährleisten.

Auswirkung auf die Pedalnutzer
Zunächst ist das Trail Seeker Pedal problemlos einsetzbar. Jedoch kann sich nach gewisser Zeit Lagerspiel entwickeln, was zu einem Verlust des Pedalkörpers führen kann!


----------



## crossboss (14. Mai 2012)

Obwohl ich noch etwas müde Socken von der großen Samstagsrunde mit Olaf habe ist heute ja wohl wettermäßig ein geiler Bike Taggleich gehts los. Letztes hartes Downhill Training vor dem Enduro Race beim IXS Festival am WOE in Winterberg


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Du trainierst davor? Schummler!


----------



## 230691 (14. Mai 2012)

Ja jens, zieh dich schon mal warm an^^

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (14. Mai 2012)

Schummeln is net Jens, ich trainiere bei jeder Gelegenheit wenn ich mirs gerade am Schreibtisch so zurechtlegen kann.

So Jungs gerade amtliche knappe 2,5 Stunden mit 850 hm rauf und runter also etlichen Downhillmetern , bin also gerade echt platt und reif für ne kleene Kaffepause. 

Heute späteren nachmittag will ich noch nen 2 tes Mal auf die Abfahrten im Teuto nen paar Sprünge machen. Aber springen kannst du glaube ich eh besser als ich,Jens. Ich brauch deshalb noch ein paar Einheiten für den Flow . Kondition hab ich glaub ich schon eh satt genug.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Uff 

ich saß bis zu diesem WE grobe 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad, bin / war erkältet. Ich kann  icht gut springen und konditionell ist im Moment nichts zuholen. Ich bin leider dazu verdammt zum Spaß zufahren!  Ich hätte gerne etwas Gas gegeben, aber nun gut, kann man nicht ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (14. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag die Herren 
Wenn ich mal stören darf. Hab da nämlich mal eine frage für die ich nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen möchte.

Und zwar habe ich auf der Suche nach neuen Cleats für mein altes XT Pedal folgende Produkte gefunden:
Details: 
Marke 	Shimano 
Produkt 	SPD Plattensatz 
Serie 	SM-SH51 
Ausführung 	Einfachausstieg 

und

Shimano Cleats SM-SH56 Mehrfachausstieg


Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage was es mit diesen mehrfach bzw. einfachausstieg auf sich hat 

Vielleicht weiß ja wer was dazu

Gruß
Peter


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Peter,

ich denke mehrfach Ausstieg bedeutet das du nach oben auslösen kannst, einfach nur mit der Hackenbewegung zur Seite  Aber Achtung: gefährliches Halbwissen! 

LG Jens


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Mai 2012)

Hi, 
die SH51 sind die Standartcleats. 

Die anderen Cleats hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt, der Sinn erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2012)

Sollen, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, für Anfänger sicherer sein. Damit kann man dann beim Köpper durchs automatische ziehen am Pedal ausklicken. Ich glaube so wurde es mir mal gesagt ...


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2012)

Du als Racer, nimm die 51er

Selbst ich als Schnecke nehme die. Die Multicleats habe ich bisher immer als total wabbelig wahrgenommen. 

Und wenn die beim Hochziehen auslösen kann man ja  gleich mit Union Gummiblock-Pedale fahren


----------



## discordius (14. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dieser Beitrag weiter.


----------



## crossboss (14. Mai 2012)

Ach Jens,ich nehm das auch nicht wirklich so ernst , Wir werden einfach unser Bestes geben. Mal sehen wo wir landen. Ist doch egal.Dabei sein ist alles. Ich bin ja auch kein Downhiller, eher nen Tourenfahrer mit ner Präferenz fürn Downhill


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2012)

@ discordius
mal zu deiner Signatur
ich bin ja auch nen Fan von lyrischen Texten

das 26" in seinem Lauf,
ist leicht, stabil, geht gut bergauf


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> @ discordius
> mal zu deiner Signatur
> ich bin ja auch nen Fan von lyrischen Texten
> 
> ...


----------



## discordius (14. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> @ discordius
> mal zu deiner Signatur
> ich bin ja auch nen Fan von lyrischen Texten
> 
> ...




Habe ich das so richtig verstanden? 
Was aber meine Signatur betrifft so hoffe ich, dass sich Geschichte doch nicht wiederholt. Vom ursprünglichen Zitat bis zum endgültigen Zusammenbruch lag ja gerade mal ein gutes Jahr. Bisschen länger darf mein Rahmen schon halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. Mai 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?



 Okay, hast gewonnen.
aber ich kann doch nicht für einen Spruch meine Sig ändern


----------



## poekelz (15. Mai 2012)

Unten am Barre-Trail ist übrigens noch ein Baum (zu dick für die Fiskars) umgekippt, jetzt ist der Flow definitiv im A... 

Zeit für einen Kettensägeneinsatz!


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. Mai 2012)

Jup, und oben am Turm haben die anscheinend die Bäume mit nem Leopard 2 ausm Wald geholt. Da siehts aus.....


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

Wie es da jetzt aussieht finde ich nicht so schlimm. Das können wir noch für uns nutzen. Allerdings regt es mich viel mehr auf das sie den großen schönen Baum direkt vorm Turm gefällt haben - das war nur wegen dem Geld! Der war tip top in Schuss und sehr schön!


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. Mai 2012)

Wegen Geld?! 
Wohl eher weniger, bei sonem krummen verästelten Ding kommt nun wirklich kein Vermögen bei rum.


----------



## Peter88 (15. Mai 2012)

Dankeschön habt mir weiter geholfen


----------



## JENSeits (15. Mai 2012)

@ Peter: immer gerne!
@ Sgt:  nunja, ist nicht mein Fachgebiet. Warum sollte er sonst weg? Die Sicht hat er nur auf den Turm genommen aber den kann man sich von den restlichen Seiten prima anschauen. Gefährlich war er (morsch etc) auch nicht und befallen auch nicht - ich kanns jedenfalls nach meinen Kenntnissen nicht nachvollziehen außer durch den Geldfaktor


----------



## poekelz (16. Mai 2012)

Hab gehört, dass am Wochenende wieder das  Rennen in der Nähe von Hannover stattfindet.

Jemand von der Evo-Kit Fraktion dabei?

Edit: so besser?


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Mai 2012)

Mach das mal raus hier.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2012)

zzezzezzze


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Mai 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass am Wochenende wieder das  Rennen in der Nähe von Hannover stattfindet.
> 
> Jemand von der Evo-Kit Fraktion dabei?
> 
> Edit: so besser?



Im Normfall ja. 

Sitze aber gerade mit dem Tupperwarebiker und Andreas im Auto auf dem Weg nach Bozen.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sitze aber gerade mit dem Tupperwarebiker und Andreas im Auto auf dem Weg nach Bozen.



Na, da gratulier ich aber! Viel Spaß und grüß mir mal den alten Lipper


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Mai 2012)

Grüße zurück!


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

Habe mir gestern Abend die Kniescheibenhaut bis auf den Knochen gelocht(Knie Protektoren beim Sturz verrutscht) und muß nach dem Nähen der Wunde erstmal ein paar Tage abheilen lassen


----------



## Jayesso (23. Mai 2012)

Wünsch dir und deinem Knie gute Besserung. Richtig *******, gerade bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (23. Mai 2012)

Geil, automatische Zensierung  wusst ich auch noch nicht, dass es sowas gibt


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

Danke , es juckt bei der Hitze wie sau unterm Verband


----------



## wolfi (23. Mai 2012)

ei-ei-ei....
das tut weh!!!
kenne das, hatte ich mal an der patella sehne. da brauchteste kein röntgengerät mehr
also, gute besserung!
und die laufräder, halt die mal schön fest für mich
gruß
wolfi


----------



## pecto69 (23. Mai 2012)

Tacho, ich hät da mal ein Problem...

Ich habe die Möglichkeit einen Startplatz für den Honolulu Marathon zu bekommen wenn ich auf Facebook die meisten votes bekomme.
Wen ich da noch nicht erreicht habe vllt über diesen Weg  

Stimmt doch mal für mich ab....
https://www.facebook.com/tigerbalmteam/app_275904865834489

Teilnehmer Nummer 12 auf Seite 2 bin ich....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## slang (23. Mai 2012)

Meine Stimme haste


----------



## pecto69 (23. Mai 2012)

Danke Slango!


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2012)

blöd das man nur einmal abstimmen kann


----------



## pecto69 (23. Mai 2012)

Jau, würden die Anderen aber auch machen 
Und der hat schon 133....


----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2012)

So viel gespaltene Persönlichkeiten habe ich nicht...


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2012)

Heute wird ja von redbull der "Strength in Numbers" gestreamt.
Jemand hier der ne *hüstel* Sicherheitskopie *hüstel* davon macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kash (24. Mai 2012)

Du kannst den die nächsten 24 Stunden lang angucken.
Bei iTunes gibt es den in HD auch schon für 6,99 EUR als Download.
Da lohnt sich der Aufwand ja kaum den selbst zu rippen


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2012)

Sollte der nicht ohnehin frei verfÃ¼gbar werden? 
Ich brauche bei meiner Leitung erst gar nicht damit anfangen .. ich warte einfach bis der allgemein gratis und legal erhÃ¤ltlich ist

Edit sagt:


> Der wohl erfreulichste Punkt ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass âStrength in Numbersâ ab dem Herbst 2012 fÃ¼r jeden kostenlos zu genieÃen seien soll â das Konzept dafÃ¼r sieht folgendermaÃen aus: Der Film wird beim Sea Otter Classics Festival in Monterey/Kalifornien am 20. April zunÃ¤chst seine Weltpremiere feiern. AnschlieÃend wird es eine weitere Weltpremiere geben, an der jeder teilhaben kann, der einen Internetanschluss besitzt â am 24. Mai soll âStrength in Numbersâ auf redbull.com/bike Ã¼ber einen kostenlosen Video-Stream ausgestrahlt werden. AnschlieÃend erfolgt der DVD/Blu Ray-Verkauf sowie der Verkauf Ã¼ber iTunes. Im Herbst 2012 wird der Film dann zur kostenlosen Ansicht ins Netz gestellt.


----------



## kris. (24. Mai 2012)

dann gehts ja. hatte heute abend nur keine gelegenheit ihn "live" zu schauen...


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2012)

bevor ich ins bettchen springe - habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Slacklines? 
Schnäppchen und ich überlege: http://www.bergfreunde.de/mammut-sl...&utm_campaign=preissumas-froogle-de&pid=10003


----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2012)

wackelt


----------



## crossboss (25. Mai 2012)

Im Deister herrsch wohl <Krieg

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=231041&d=1337888481


----------



## 230691 (25. Mai 2012)

Gestern am Bienenschmidt auch 12-15 Jungbäume abgesägt aufm Boden gesehen.
Selbstverständlich rein zufällig im 90° Winkel zum Trail...
Ich war so stinksauer in dem Moment, dass ich am liebsten so einen Täter auf frischer Tat gesehen und ihm eins auf die Schnauze gehauen hätte...


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Mai 2012)

Krieg im Deister?? 
Gibts doch nicht... Die sind doch da alle soooo innovativ und haben legale Trails. Sollte ich mich in der EvoKit Fraktion getäuscht haben und die
buddeln und sägen doch mit ner Fiskars ?? 

Das alte Thema.
Hatten wir schon 1000fach. Unnötig sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Mai 2012)

Ist der übliche Sommer Krieg

Es war schon mal schlimmer im Deister.







Hat so ein wenig was von Hexenjagd, wenn ich mir die Forken usw. anschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kash (25. Mai 2012)

Gleiches Thema, anderer Ort:
Wie ist das denn mit diesem Trail der zwischen P. und H-Burg im Teuto runter zum 2-Schlingen geht? Is der legal oder illegal? Rampen oder irgendwelche Aufbauten waren da keine zu sehen, der Weg war für mich eher ein normaler befestigter Weg, unten am Weg waren sogar Wanderwegmarkierungen am Baum. Merkwürdig aussehnde Baumkuschler liefen da auch rum. Is das dieses allseits erwähnte Ärgernis oder bringe ich da was durcheinander? Wenn das dieser höchstillegale Hühnenburg-Trail sein soll verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht so ganz ...


----------



## criscross (25. Mai 2012)

nö...der illegale Trail ist woanders 

das wo du meinst, ist ein normaler Wanderweg....


----------



## Kash (25. Mai 2012)

Achso! War aber trotzdem schon deutlich spaßiger zu fahren als ne normale Waldautobahn durch die Wurzelstufen, diese Senke, teils steilen Abfahrten und Hügeln usw.


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. Mai 2012)

Kash schrieb:


> Achso! War aber trotzdem schon deutlich spaßiger zu fahren als ne normale Waldautobahn durch die Wurzelstufen, diese Senke, teils steilen Abfahrten und Hügeln usw.



Das Stück ist Teil des Wappenwegs, einem Wanderweg, der an den Grenzen Bielefelds entlang führt. Das genannte Stück ist eine der beiden schönen Abfahrten, wenn man vom Peter Richtung Quelle runter will. Die andere ist der Serpentinenweg vom Fernsehturm runter, der hat reichlich Geröll und Wurzeln - und wenn man in den Serpentinenkurven abkürzt, kann man den Schwierigkeitsgrad noch erhöhen.


----------



## Kash (25. Mai 2012)

Die Serpentinen kenne ich, da bin ich letztens vom Zweischlingen aus hochgefahren, später eher geschoben ... Da hatte es jemand aufjedenfall nicht so nett gemeint da ein recht dicker Ast absichtlich über den Weg gelegt wurde und so die Durchfahrt blockkierte. Der Stapel von dem der stammte war am Wegesrand, ich hab den dann mal zurückgelegt damit sich keiner bei der Abfahrt umbringt.


----------



## discordius (27. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> bevor ich ins bettchen springe - habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Slacklines?
> Schnäppchen und ich überlege: http://www.bergfreunde.de/mammut-sl...&utm_campaign=preissumas-froogle-de&pid=10003



Hast du die gekauft? Habe damit heute 2 Leute am Barretrail rumspielen gesehen, warst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Jap. Die habe ich jetzt nachträglich ersteigert. Gestern habe ich mit einer Freundin eine von Tchibo getestet


----------



## discordius (28. Mai 2012)

Das Mädel war am turnen und du hast es dir im Schatten gut gehen lassen?  Hatte es leider eilig noch zum grünen See zu kommen, sonst hätte ich mir das ja gerne genauer angesehen.
Wann finden deine Vorstellungen denn statt? Immer zur vollen Stunden?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

nene wir haben uns gut abgewechselt 
Haha  wann ich Zeit und Lust habe


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. Mai 2012)

Slacklinen würd ich auch gerne nochmal! Hab das mal vor Jahren gemacht als die gerade kurz davor waren in mode zu kommen und danach leider nie wieder weil die so unverschmämt teuer erschienen. Wen du mein cagua testest will ich in der zeit ein bisschen auf die schnauze fliegen


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

machen wir so!  

zum nächsten Wochenende kann ich auch gleich 2 Stück aufhängen


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Mai 2012)

Äh, Jens wolltest Du nicht heute nach Willingen? Oder streikt das Knie?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Ja das Knie hat das fahren Heute unmöglich gemacht! Daher habe ich mich mit Niklas am See verabretet, ein bisl Filmen und ein paar Fotos schießen  Aber selbst danach macht das Knie richtig Probleme. 
Morgen früh gehts zum Orthopäden nach Bünde damit!


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Mai 2012)

Äh zu wem wenn ich fragen darf? Kannst mir auch per PN senden, ich hätte da einen Kandidaten zu dem ich nicht gehen würde 
Was ist denn überhaupt passiert? Sturz oder hat sich da was eingeschlichen?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Von den 2 Bodenkontakten in Wibe (siehe Videolink in der Signatur) kann es eigentlich nicht kommen. Ich tippe auf Überlastung der Bänder.

Hast ne PN


----------



## Asio (28. Mai 2012)

Mist! Hätte ich das gewußt wäre ich mit der Cam heute mal am See vorbeigegangen. Hatte gedacht das ihr garnicht in Willingen gewesen seit, weil ich nur mal Honk und Mosi auf der FR gesehen hatte.

Wünsche dir auf jeden schnelle besserung auf das man das Shooting ein anderes mal nachholen kann.

EDIT: Werde mich mal über die 500 Bilder hermachen. War doch arg grenzwertig mit dem gegenlicht heute auf der FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Mai 2012)

Also ich muss sagen seitdem ich am linken Knie nen neues Kreuzband und nen geglätteten Meniskus habe ist das wie neu. Man sollte son Gelenk halt mal turnusmässig warten lassen 

Wenn mal wieder wer an den See fährt sagt mir mal ruhig bescheid, habe ja nur 5 Min. mitm Auto, fahre da ganz gerne aber alleine ist immer doof.


----------



## kris. (28. Mai 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen seitdem ich am linken Knie nen neues Kreuzband und nen geglätteten Meniskus habe ist das wie neu. Man sollte son Gelenk halt mal turnusmässig warten lassen



regelmässig entlüften und ölen reicht nicht, oder?


----------



## 230691 (28. Mai 2012)

Shice ich brauche neue reifen 
Ideen für ein enduro?
Bin da ein wenig planlos da ich es doch mehr laufen lasse als mit dem alten HT

Momentan neige ich zum Minion F in 2,5 für hinten und vorne den neuen Highroller 2...
Baron und Rubberqueen kann ich in der größeren Version nicht einschätzen. Der 2,3er Baron fühlt sich jedenfalls momentan nicht soo wohl bei Trockenheit und speed.
Der Fat Albert in der Peformance Ausführung ist jedenfalls der aller letzte Schrott...

Man das gefällt mir gar nicht... Schon genug ausgaben diesen Monat >.<

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

Ich kann dir nur sagen womit ich bisher zufrieden bin:

HR: Fat Albert Rear 2,25" in der mittleren Mischung
FR: Muddy Mary 2,35" in der weichen Gooey Glue

Für den Sommer hole ich mir ggf. noch nen anderen für Vorne


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Mai 2012)

Minion und Highroller sind sicher 'ne gute Wahl. Musst nur schauen, ob du für's Enduro fahren 2.5er Breite brauchst oder nicht auch 2.35er ausreichen.
Da spartst du nochmal Gewicht und der Rollwiderstand sollte auch geringer sein.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2012)

2,35er denke ich reicht  
Denk aber dran das die Maxxis sehr dünn ausfallen


----------



## 230691 (28. Mai 2012)

Hab noch ein abgefahrenen Minion R 2,35 im Keller. 
Mal schauen, wie breit der auf den neuen Felgen baut.
Die breitesten sind es ja nicht =)
War heute am Hermann die downhill zweimal runter. Hab mich da schon ein wenig unwohl gefühlt^^
Vergleichsweise viel rumgeschlittert auf lockerem Boden

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Mai 2012)

Ja Maxxis sind sehr schmal. 
Habe den Minion F vorn und hinten in 2,35. 

4 Tage Bozen, Kaltern und Kallenhart. 
Steine, Steine, Steine und Wurzeln. 
Keinen Pannen, Super Gripp.


Per Brieftaube an Forum using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Mai 2012)

Den Minion R kannst du vergessen. Da ist der Minion F hinten verbaut wesentlich besser.
2.35 baut nicht allzu breit, was mir aber für's Enduro fahren gut gefällt. 
Du kannst den Druck ja recht niedrig halten. Vorne z.B. 1,6-1,8 Bar und hinten 2,0-2,2 Bar. Da schmiegt sich der Reifen gut dem Boden an und dämpft zusätzlich.
Dazu könntest du Latex-Schläuche verwenden, um das Pannenrisiko möglichst gering zu halten.
Gewicht und Rollwiderstand sind mit Latex auch besser.

Oder du machst es gleich optimal... und fährst schlauchlos.
Bin jetzt seit zwei Tagen schlauchlos unterwegs. Sehr geil!
Nochmal leichter und weniger Widerstand.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin den Baron in Wibe beim ED Rennen gefahren und fand den zu schmalbrüstg  und rollte auch kacke Ist ehr nen Reifen für die richtig matschige Jahreszeit

Ich würde aber die *Wollmilchsau Rubber Queen 2,4 BCC * Vorn und hi. in 2,2 empfehlen, wenn du auch etwas Tourentauglichkeit wünschst.




230691 schrieb:


> Shice ich brauche neue reifen
> Ideen für ein enduro?
> Bin da ein wenig planlos da ich es doch mehr laufen lasse als mit dem alten HT
> 
> ...


----------



## 230691 (30. Mai 2012)

Der Baron und die Queen waren absolute traumreifen im Herbst/Winter.
Haben mich nie im Stich gelassen =)

Den alten Highroller und Minion R sind beide abgenutzt im Keller und haben auch riesen Spaß gemacht bei trockenem bzw. nicht ZU nassem Wetter.

Habe mich für den neuen Highroller 2 2,4 für vorne und Minion F 2,35 für hinten entschieden.
Bei Hibike gibt es die verhältnissmäßig günstig.

Tubless: Sunringle Charger Pro habe ich und sind Tubeless ready

Habe jetzt bisschen was darüber gelesen und es reizt mich doch schon sehr.
Brauche ich beim Tubeless ready LRS tatsächlich nur noch neue Ventile und die Dichtmilch?
Wie schaut das ganze ohne Kompressor aus - Erfahrung?
Habe nur eine Standpumpe von Extreme (Rose's Hausmarke glaube ich - macht ihren Dienst sehr ordentlich und hat auch schon ein nettes Volumen)


----------



## crossboss (30. Mai 2012)

Ja! 
Ich pumpe meine tublessready Reifen immer mit ner normalen Standdpumpe auf die relativ viel Druck aufbaut. Bei echten Tublessfelgen geht's  meist so meiner Erfahrung nach


----------



## slang (30. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem damaligen Ghetto-Tubeless Versuch gings weder mit co2-patrone, noch mit Standpumpe(Sks-Rennkompressor, nicht der schlechteste denk ich) .
Ein kurzer Gang zur Tanke hat dann geholfen.

Wie es bei tubeless Felgen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
Und meine Standpumpe pumpt halt wenig Volumen, dafür kann sie halt hohen Druck . Nicht die beste Vorraussetzung für so ein Unternehmen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Mai 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Der Baron und die Queen waren absolute traumreifen im Herbst/Winter.
> Haben mich nie im Stich gelassen =)
> 
> Den alten Highroller und Minion R sind beide abgenutzt im Keller und haben auch riesen Spaß gemacht bei trockenem bzw. nicht ZU nassem Wetter.
> ...


Hi.
Ich nehme an, dass du noch das Felgenband brauchst.
Mit 'ner guten Standpumpe kannst du es hinbekommen. Ansonsten einfach zur Tanke.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## 230691 (30. Mai 2012)

k_star: Klasse Link, danke 
Morgen mal in der Firma schauen was man so bauen könnte

kiwi: Felgenband ist schon drin. Habe jetzt Milch und Ventile von noTubes mitbestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

der gute Exto ist am Alfsee als Einzelstarter mit dem Singlespeeder großartiger 11ter beim 24-Stundenrennen geworden!


----------



## crossboss (4. Juni 2012)

He exto <>super Ergebnis alle Achtung du alte Kampfsau


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Juni 2012)

Axel, DU TIER!

Sauber!


Per Brieftaube an Forum using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juni 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite, Glückwunsch!


----------



## slang (4. Juni 2012)

Von mir kein Mitleid,

warum macht man sowas


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Von mir kein Mitleid,
> 
> warum macht man sowas



Deshalb bin ich ja Achter-Mixed gefahren!


----------



## Jayesso (5. Juni 2012)

ABITUR 2012 --- BESTANDEN!!!


sorry, musste meiner Freude nur mal kundtun


----------



## kris. (5. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jayesso (5. Juni 2012)

danke, danke. 
gut, dass keiner nach dem ergebniss fragt ... aber ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch zum ABI.



Jayesso schrieb:


> ABITUR 2012 --- BESTANDEN!!!
> 
> 
> sorry, musste meiner Freude nur mal kundtun


----------



## Jayesso (5. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> glückwunsch.
> 
> wie hast du denn abgeschnitten?



 nicht besonders gut, aber auch nicht das schlechteste -> 2,7
außer in kunst ist es bei den prüfungen aber am bestmöglichsten gelaufen.


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2012)

Ja glückwunsch! das war bei mir 1984 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch! Was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## RolfK (5. Juni 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ja glückwunsch! das war bei mir 1984




Alter Sack


----------



## kris. (5. Juni 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Alter Sack



Das sagt der Richtige...


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Alter Sack



nie gedient, oder was?


----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2012)

He Wolfi bei mir wars auch so die Ecke he, he aber gut gehalten dank der Konservierer


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juni 2012)

Was für ein geiles Wetter! Und das genau an dem Tag wo ich meinen Dämpfer wegschicke, es war so klar. Die ganzen Tage regen durch, bene denk sich "JETZT" und zack, schönstes feierabendwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (5. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Das sagt der Richtige...



wieso  





wolfi schrieb:


> nie gedient, oder was?



doch türlich


----------



## 230691 (5. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Was für ein geiles Wetter! Und das genau an dem Tag wo ich meinen Dämpfer wegschicke, es war so klar. Die ganzen Tage regen durch, bene denk sich "JETZT" und zack, schönstes feierabendwetter.



Warum hast dein Dämpfer weggeschickt?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Warum hast dein Dämpfer weggeschickt?



Damit das Wetter wieder schöner wird!


----------



## wolfi (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## slang (6. Juni 2012)

Gut gemacht wolfs_blut 
Morgen ist nämlich ne Tour geplant


----------



## RolfK (6. Juni 2012)

Bene, du bist so gut zu uns, wie können wir das nur wieder gut machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (6. Juni 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Bene, du bist so gut zu uns, wie können wir das nur wieder gut machen


 
Nen paar an den Hals?!


----------



## slang (6. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Nen paar an den Hals?!



Wann ist dein Bock denn endlich fertig. Nicht das dann schon Winter ist


----------



## kris. (6. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Wann ist dein Bock denn endlich fertig. Nicht das dann schon Winter ist


 
Die Teile trudeln nach und nach ein. Ich denke das ich Mitte Juli soweit sein dürfte. Hatte mich zwischenzeitlich dazu entschieden doch nicht erst Teile vom Kokopelli zu verwenden, sondern das 575 gleich richtig aufzubauen. Falls also noch jemand nen 50mm Thomson Vorbau übrig hat... 

Da ich keinen Keller habe muss ich mit aufbauen warten bis alles da ist.
Wenn hier wochenlang der Rahmen im Montageständer mitten im Wohnzimmer steht kommt das nicht so gut an...


----------



## RolfK (6. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Nen paar an den Hals?!




Bestens, ist umsonst und macht noch Spass


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Juni 2012)

So, das habt ihr davon. Ich schicke meinen Dämpfer ritualsweise ein um euch einen schönen Tag zu bescheren und was kriege ich als Dank? Nen paar an den Hals.

Aber das habt ihr jetzt davon.
Guckt nach oben.
Es ist beschissenes Wetter! HA!



.. kleine Sünden bestraft der liebe Gott sofort pflegte meine Oma immer zu sagen. Und ihr seht, sie hatte Recht. 




EDIT: Dennis, ich schick den Dämpfer ein weil er viel zu träge war im Grundsetup. Lasse mir den jetzt von Lord_Helmchen anpassen.


----------



## wolfi (6. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Lasse mir den jetzt von Lord_Helmchen anpassen.



gute wahl


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Juni 2012)

Der Meinung bin ich nach den Vorgesprächen mit ihm auch immer mehr. Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


Hab gerade den hier gefunden als Montageständer in mittlerer Preisklasse. Meint ihr der taugt für gelegentliche Reparaturen? Hat ihn vielleicht selbst jemand?

http://www.amazon.de/Park-Tool-4000956-Montagest%C3%A4nder-PCS-10/dp/B000OZFJS4/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1338986759&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## wolfi (6. Juni 2012)

der park tool ist ein super montageständer!
ich habe einen ähnlichen ständer....also zur montage
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Juni 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/EUFAB-16414-Fahrradst%C3%A4nder-Profi-Stativ/dp/B005CUAFZI/ref=pd_cp_sg_1

Der hier hat auch garnichtmal so schlechte Bewertungen dafür das er nichtmal die Hälfte kostet. Ist bei dem ParkTool Ständer die Kralle wirklich sehr viel besser? Aus Plastik wird sie wahrscheinlich immer noch sein bei dem Preis oder? Dann ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt..


----------



## wolfi (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn du öfters schraubst, ganz klar der park tool. für gelegenheitsschrauben reicht der eufab montageständer. die klemmkralle des park tool ist top. da geht fast nicht mehr. Mein montageständer ist dem pt ähnlich. ich habe den nun seit mehr als 15 jahren.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Juni 2012)

Dann lieber einmal richtig investieren. Ich werd ihn mal bestellen und mir alles genau ansehen, bei Amazon geht Rückgabe ja sowas von unproblematisch.


----------



## 230691 (6. Juni 2012)

Ist dir der Dämpfer nur in der Zugstufe oder auch in der Druckstufe zu träge?

Habe ja nur den normalen Monarch und die Zugstufe ganz auf. Das geht noch in Ordnung aber im Winter wird das wohl nichts mehr^^

Druckstufe hingegen finde ich sehr angenehm.

Mission Tubeless:
Wat ein scheiß ohne Kompressor... 
ganze 3Std. stand ich jetzt im Keller und habe gemacht und getan.
Nu stehen beide Laufräder mit 2bar in der Ecke - morgen mal schauen ob alles i.O. ist.

Der Highroller 2 ist mir nur bei vollen 4bar von der Felge gesprungen
Auf dem linken Ohr eine ganze Weile nur dumpf gehört und die Knie zittern jetzt noch...


----------



## Flying_Elvis (6. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/EUFAB-16414-Fahrradst%C3%A4nder-Profi-Stativ/dp/B005CUAFZI/ref=pd_cp_sg_1
> 
> Der hier hat auch garnichtmal so schlechte Bewertungen dafür das er nichtmal die Hälfte kostet. Ist bei dem ParkTool Ständer die Kralle wirklich sehr viel besser? Aus Plastik wird sie wahrscheinlich immer noch sein bei dem Preis oder? Dann ist die Frage ob sich das lohnt..



Moinsen

Den gleichen Montageständer gab es bei Lidl für schlappe 25 Kröten. Für den Preis absolut o.K. Du musst nur das Rohr mit der Haltekralle zusätzlich mit einem Gummi versehen (ich habe ein Stück Fahrradschlauch genommen) um die Klemmwirkung zu erhöhen. Sonst dreht es sich weg. Funktioniert dann auch mit schwereren Bikes. Preis Leistung, Top.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Juni 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Ist dir der Dämpfer nur in der Zugstufe oder auch in der Druckstufe zu träge?
> 
> Habe ja nur den normalen Monarch und die Zugstufe ganz auf. Das geht noch in Ordnung aber im Winter wird das wohl nichts mehr^^
> 
> ...


Hättest du mal an eine Tanke fahren müssen...


----------



## slang (6. Juni 2012)

Der Parktool taugt schon für mehr als gelegentliche Reparaturen.

Ich hab son ähnlichen, Veloman bla bla, für ca 70euro, da ist die Klaue aus Metallguss.

Ich stell mir nur grad die Frage, wechselt ihr dann immer die verstellbare Stütze oder wo klemmt ihr die Bikes in den Halter?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab heute nochmal recherchiert und rs erlaubt in seinen Anleitungen die stütze bis zur mindesteinstecktiefe herauszuziehen und daran dann festzustellen. Ansonsten haben wir als ich Hei Rolf war das bike am oberrohr eingeklemmt. Und das ging trotz des ganzen hydroformings.


@dennis: ich kanns aufgrund meiner wenigen etfahrung noch nicht sagen. Die zugstufe war deutlich zu langsam, die druckstufe ging halbwegs, könnte aber auch noch ein bisschen schneller sein finde ich. Bei helmchen ist aber eine nachkorrektur kostenlos mit drin falls ich nicht zufrieden bin. Er meinte wenn die zugstufe erstmal richtig eingestellt ist kann die druckstufe schon wieder ganz anders wirken, er meinte er wolle.erstmal nur an der zugstufe was machen.


----------



## crossboss (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich hatte den Monarch rt3 auch und im Cube AMS 150 ging der supergut für meine allerdings fast 100 kg


----------



## 230691 (7. Juni 2012)

Weiß einer ob ego-sport in Detmold einspeichen kann?
Und benötigen sunringle charger pro spezielle speichen?


Edit: So bin zuhause





Finde den Fehler 


Gesendet von meinem Smartphone per Tapatalk 2


----------



## epic03 (7. Juni 2012)

Geh zu Rebell Bikes nach Vinsebeck... Dort wirst du es günstiger bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Juni 2012)

1. was zum Geier hast Du denn damit angestellt?

2. der Fricke macht sowas recht günstig.


----------



## RolfK (7. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, welcher Kicker das war, und ich bin irgendwie noch Schuld dran


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Net schlecht, besonders bei deinem Gewicht. Hattest du noch nen paar Bleiplatten im Rucksack 

Na ja, gerade Köpfe und konifiziert, das werden die wenigsten Händler rumliegen haben.


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

entspannt? Meinst nicht eher überdehnt?


----------



## 230691 (7. Juni 2012)

Bin gerade unterwegs mich ablenken. Halte mich daher gerade mal etwas kürzer 

Rolf: Du und schukd... Blödsinn
Sag doch sowas nicht :/

Bin da 4mal angefahren und geschaut. Dann dachte ich mir halt schaffste jetzt 
Blöd - scheinbar nicht.

K_star: ok, ich kann gerade nicht folgen
Viele Begriffe und so recht verstehen tu ich nicht viel.
Unglücklicher weise habe ich mich nie mit dem thema LRS befasst. Da fehlt es also eindeutig an wissen.

Werde morgen erstmal bei ego-sport bzw. Rose telen.
Da das Bike jetzt ausfällt, kann ich ja mit jemanden aus dem Forum meine DPA Einheit gegen U-Turn tauschen.

Immer positiv denken 

Edit: achja, hatte übrigens noch gut 3cm an der Lyrik übrig.
So krass hätte die kraft spitze oder eure das heißt, nicht sein können... Oder Denkfehler?
Aber schon interessant das ein LR nachgibt ohne das die Gabel durchschlägt.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone per Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

na ja, wenn du schreibst frontlastig gelandet. 
Mal etwas übertrieben, wenn die Gabelholme bei der Landung von der Seite betrachtet auf 1 Uhr stehen, können sie den Schlag ja nicht mehr abfedern.

Wenn du  grade vorn Baum fährst, rettet dich ne Federgabel ja auch nicht.So theoretisch jedenfalls, ich kenn da einen, der könnte da Erfahrungswerte weitergeben 

Und lass mal einen auf die Felge schauen, nicht dass die auch hin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (7. Juni 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder
Naja keine Ahnung wie ich geflogen bin
Weiß nur das ich hinterher vor Wut in den Boden geboxt und mein rechten ellenbogenschoner weggeworfen habe. Da ding ist wieder hochgerutscht und mein arm ist zum dritten mal kaputt

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone per Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, da die Speichen ja auf einer Seite gerissen sind, bist du wahrscheinlich auch noch in leichter Schräglage aufgeschlagen. Die Gabelholme verkanten leicht und funktionieren nicht mehr optimal.


----------



## 230691 (7. Juni 2012)

Mit anderen Worten, ich bin scheinbar Held des Tages 

Gerade mit nem Kollegen in seinem Mitsubishi Evo 6 mitgefahren.
300ps an den Rädern. Geiles Teil

Gleich noch nen Döner und Bier gegen den Schmerz und dann solls gut sein.
Gab ja bald Geburtstag^^

Werde euch morgen mal auf den laufenden bringen was da jetzt bei rum gekommen ist.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone per Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (7. Juni 2012)

Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben das die Sun Ringle Charger eher AM LRS sind und zu zart für Enduro Aufgaben. Andererseits kann man alles kaputt kriegen


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

@ ohne worte,

du hast doch auch nen Sigma Targa am Bike, bist du heute mit Brustgurt gefahren?
Mich wunderts dass ich laut meinem heute 3kcal verbraucht hab, bei einem Durchschnittspuls von 121, und nem MaxPuls von 100 

Und das ohne Brustgurt


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> @ ohne worte,
> 
> du hast doch auch nen Sigma Targa am Bike, bist du heute mit Brustgurt gefahren?
> Mich wunderts dass ich laut meinem heute 3kcal verbraucht hab, bei einem Durchschnittspuls von 121, und nem MaxPuls von 100
> ...



Sind wir nicht die ganze Zeit unter einer Hochspannungsleitung gefahren?

Nee, seit meinem Vorhofflimmern beim Biken im Januar bin ich zur Kontrolle grundsätzlich mit Gurt beim Biken unterwegs!

Die Daten sahen bei mir aber wohl anders aus!


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Ja klar, aber dann scheinen die ja gelegentlich zum Nachbartacho rüber zu funken. Also, 3 kcal kannst jetzt noch futtern


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber dann scheinen die ja gelegentlich zum Nachbartacho rüber zu funken. Also, 3 kcal kannst jetzt noch futtern



Jetzt bin erst einmal satt, vielleicht kann ich dann morgen ein Stück Geburtstagstorte mehr essen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jetzt bin erst einmal satt, vielleicht kann ich dann morgen ein Stück Geburtstagstorte mehr essen?



In der Annahme das es Deine Geburtstagstorte ist, gratuliere ich doch mal recht herzlich!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> In der Annahme das es Deine Geburtstagstorte ist, gratuliere ich doch mal recht herzlich!



Vielen Dank, ja es ist meine. Hatte ich Euch gegenüber gestern auch mal beilaeufig erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. Juni 2012)

na denn meinen Glühstrumpf "wortloser"Jörg


----------



## slang (8. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ja es ist meine. Hatte ich Euch gegenüber gestern auch mal beilaeufig erwähnt.



na denn auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## 230691 (8. Juni 2012)

Zuerst einmal alles jute zum Geburtstag 

Zurück zum Laufrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gerade mit Rose telefoniert.
Laufrad einschicken die gucken es sich an...
Ob es ein Fall für die Garantie ist, wissen die natürlich noch nicht.
Habe erwähnt das es bei einem kleinen Sprung geschehen ist

Das der nette Mitarbeiter nochmal betont hat, dass es sich wahrscheinlich nicht um ein Garantiefall handeln wird und die sich somit nochmal melden wegen den Kosten usw. lässt ja nicht unbedingt gutes heißen.

Mein vertrauen in die Laufräder ist auch mehr oder minder dahin.
Klar kann auch das beste Material mal brechen und ich bin ja wirklich sehr unglücklich gelandet.
Doch dadurch wird jetzt meine Fahrtechnik nicht plötzlich besser das solche Unfälle nicht mehr geschehen.
Auch finde ich es schon krass das ich mit mein süßen 69kg (fahrfertig) trotz misslungener Landung das halbe dingen schrotte...

*Neue Idee:* 

Altes Laufrad reparieren lassen und dann verkaufen
Stattdessen bestelle ich mir ein neues Laufrad welches stabiler und mehr misshandelt werden kann.

Ich erhoffe mir von dem neu aufgebauten Sunringle, dass es dann im verkauf ein höheren Gewinn einbringt.

Brauchbar oder sollte ich mir das aus dem Kopf schlagen?

Wenn brauchbar: Nur vorne verkaufen oder doch lieber vorne und hinten?
Ich weiß nicht ob ich ein einzelnes Vorderrad gut los werde.
Vielleicht bringt es auch mehr Kohle ein, wenn ich beide zusammen verkaufe.


----------



## crossboss (8. Juni 2012)

Habe gesehen das Cannondale die Ríngle LRS auch in 180er Claymore baut , vermutlich um beim Gesamtgewicht mit mogeln Punkte zu machen

Meine stabilen Panzer Tubeless Felgen, Shimanos schicke 776 er, habe ich greade schon an Wolfi für 200 Öcken verkauft. Die sind unzerstörbar bei leichtem Gewicht von 2000Gramm. Vllt kriegste die aber noch neu irgendwo.


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Juni 2012)

@ ohneworte!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jens!! 

@ Dennis: Kopf hoch! Das wird schon noch


----------



## kris. (8. Juni 2012)

auch von mir *ohne* viele *worte*:


----------



## 230691 (11. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder bisschen Leben hier in die Bude bringen

Hab mir jetzt ein neues Laufrad gekauft... kurz und schmerzlos (mehr oder weniger) will schließlich fahren und mir nicht mein Radel im Keller anschauen^^

Ganz nebenbei baue ich die Lyrik noch auf 170mm U-Turn um (man hat ja sonst keine Sorgen)

Und um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben schaue ich mir ein paar Videos an.

So wie das hier 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43645587"]Rider X plus Bike and Brew on Vimeo[/ame]
und dabei kommen mir glatt die tränen

Will auch so gekonnt und elegant durch die Gegend hüpfen können... nicht immer auf die Nase landen

Werde versuchen, am Hometrail beim Bienenschmidt, ein klein Sprung zu bauen, wo ich alleine die Anfahrt, höhe und Landung bestimmen und anpassen kann - falls ich mir mehr zutraue und die Technik sitzt.

Dort oben habe ich bis jetzt auch erst einmal 2 Männer getroffen (und ich bin da schon gute 30-40 mal gefahren) scheint also nicht oft besucht zu werden.
Außerdem grabe ich ja nicht den halben Wald um.


----------



## slang (11. Juni 2012)

Und was für ein LR gabs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Juni 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Mal wieder bisschen Leben hier in die Bude bringen
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Beides gute Ideen 

Lyrik U-Turn war doch schon immer mein Tip. Staubabstreifer ordentlich einfetten und genügend Schmieröl ins Casting geben - weisste ja, oder?

Wie man das Casting bei einer Stahlfeder - Lyrik entlüftet, hast Du hoffentlich mittlerweile auch noch mal nachgelesen ?!

Wenn Du dann noch nicht ausreichend Federweg nutzt kannst Du Dich an die Viskosität des Dämpfungsöls machen.

....


Jetzt wäre es doch wieder an der Zeit der luftgefederten Kollegen Dir von all dem abzuraten...


----------



## 230691 (11. Juni 2012)

@Slang http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-NoTubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufrad-.html

Das schicke dingen gab es. Sicherlich eine ganz solide und noch vertretbare Basis was den Preis betrifft.

@Freetourer
Na komm, nicht wieder Luft vs. Stahl anfangen 

Die DPA Lyrik hat erstaunlich gut ihren Dienst verrichtet. 
Das wegsacken im mittleren Federweg war nicht so stark vorhanden und auch das Ansprechverhalten hat sich mit der Zeit stark gebessert.

Da ich aber die U-Turn Feder hier rumfliegen habe und ich kostenlos an die Klotten für U-Turn dran gekommen bin, tausch ich es doch mal.

Das mit dem Entlüften: 
Muss mal schauen wie ich das mache.
Mit einer Luftgabel ist das ja Kinderleicht. Wie ich die Stahlfeder komprimieren und gleichzeitig oben die Abdeckung wieder zuschrauben soll ist mir ein Rätsel 
Werde wohl mit einem kleinen Spanngurt arbeiten


----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2012)

Schade das es bei dem LRS nicht möglich ist die Speichen-Nippel in schwarz zu bekommen.


----------



## 230691 (11. Juni 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/517831/cat/22

Wäre das was?
Für ein Aufpreis kannst dir Sapim Alunippel in deiner Wunschfarbe dran bauen lassen.


----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2012)

Besser.
Aber ich suche grad nicht.


----------



## 230691 (11. Juni 2012)

Schwups, klang für mich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2012)

Nächstes Jahr. Auf die ZTR hab ich schon geschielt. 
Wobei die LRS von den kranken Brüdern auch schick sind.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Juni 2012)

Ich will mir demnächst nen schön stabilen Enduro/Freeride Steuersatz anschaffen, wartungsarm und langlebig, könnt ihr da was empfehlen?

Meine Fox hat nen durchgehenden 1,5" Schaft in einem logischerweise durchgehend 1,5" Steuerrohr. Verbaut ist derzeit ein FSA Orbit, allerdings so einer mit nem eingelegten, offenen Kugellagerring, irgendwie ist der etwas lauter seit ich ihn jetzt einmal gerinigt habe. Ich will also jetzt einen mit diesen gedichteten, geschlossenen Industrielagerringen, trotzdem die Lagerschale zum einpressen. Wenn ichs richtig recherchiert habe also einen semi-integrierten?! ;-)

Was könnt ihr da empfehlen, Preis spielt erstmal keine Rolle, hauptsache (nahezu) unkaputtbar und wartungsarm.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2012)

Dann solltest du mal bei Chris King / Cane Creek vorbei schauen - Steuersätze sind für mich allerdings auch noch ein fernes Thema


----------



## freetourer (12. Juni 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr. Auf die ZTR hab ich schon geschielt.
> Wobei die LRS von den kranken Brüdern auch schick sind.



Falls Flow würde ich aber dann die neue Flow EX mit mehr Maulweite nehmen.

Wenn Du nen kranken 29er Laufradsatz möchtest - ich habe da noch einen fast neuen (3 harmlose Touren probegerollt) Iodine LRS abzugeben.


----------



## kris. (12. Juni 2012)

29er sind mit dann wieder zu krank.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Juni 2012)

Was für ne Thematik.. man weis ja überhaupt nicht was man da nehmen kann/soll  So viele verschiedene Maße und Formen. Da muss ich mich wohl erstmal richtig einlesen, ich hoffe der Aufwand lohnt sich.


----------



## slang (12. Juni 2012)

Entweder hast du nen Kugelring falsch drin, oder das Fett vergessen.
Weil eigentlich ist kein Steuersatz "laut"

Nur so aus Interesse, dein Bock ist doch erst nen paar Wochen alt, wieso fruckelst du da jetzt schon am Steuersatz rum


----------



## freetourer (12. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Entweder hast du nen Kugelring falsch drin, oder das Fett vergessen.
> Weil eigentlich ist kein Steuersatz "laut"
> 
> ....



... seh ich ähnlich.

eine option wäre doch noch nen angle-set ? würde ich beim cagua mal probieren.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab sie so wieder reingesetzt wie sie vorher waren, Kugeln nach oben/innen am oberen Ende, unten Kugeln nach unten/innen ausgerichtet. Und ne ordentliche Portion Fett drauf, hören tut man aber immer was.

Gefettet hab ich eigentlich nur neu, weil ich meine Fox rausgenommen hab um das Öl zu wechseln. Dabei ist mir der Steuersatz ins Auge geflogen und ich dachte mir, "guckste dir das gleich auch mal an", is ja alles Neuland mit selber Warten. Hätte ichs mal nicht angerührt 
Laut ist er auch nicht, nur ein ganz leises Schleifen. Vielleicht höre ich das auch nur über die Resonanz von den dünnen Alurohren, weil es ja in der Luft am Montageständer hängt, keine Ahnung.Völlig freigängig laufen tut er jedenfalls.

Was genau ist ein Angle-Set? Sind dass diese schräg liegenden Lager mit denen man den Lenkwinkel beeinflussen kann?


----------



## kris. (12. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Was genau ist ein Angle-Set? Sind dass diese schräg liegenden Lager mit denen man den Lenkwinkel beeinflussen kann?


 
Jepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Juni 2012)

Hm, könnte man sich tatsächlich überlegen. Hauptsache irgendwas, was nicht so fragil wirkt wie diese dünnen, offen liegenden Kugellagerringe, auch wenns vielleicht garnicht so ist. Klingt einfach vorteilhafter und leichter zu handhaben/warten wenn man ein in sich geschlossenes Lagersystem drinsitzen hat.

Jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden welches von den 1000 ich brauche und ob es wirklich unbedingt 170 Euro für Chris sein müssen ;-) 
Wie sieht es mit Hope aus? oder doch lieber bei Cane Creek fündig werden.


----------



## freetourer (12. Juni 2012)

wenn angle-set eine option ist fallen eh schon mal einige raus.

die erste frage sollte also heißen: angle-set ja/nein


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (12. Juni 2012)

Nein, denke doch nicht, laufruhig genug ist es mir eigentlich. Also kein angle Set.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2012)

Gewinner der Vimeo-Video-Awards:

https://vimeo.com/22564317


----------



## slang (12. Juni 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Gefettet hab ich eigentlich nur neu, weil ich meine Fox rausgenommen hab um das Öl zu wechseln.



Sorry,aber da frag ich gleich weiter. Wieso glaubst du bei deinem mistneuen Bike das Oel in der Gabel wechseln zu müssen?

Fahr doch einfach mal.....und fahrn.....und fahrn....

Und wenns  dann Probleme gibt fragst du deinen Händler und wenn der dann unwillig ist fragst hier.

Tschuldigung,aber was du da machst ist mir völlig unklar, fahr doch erstmal,bevor du alles kaputtrepariert hast.


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2012)

Offen reingefügte Kugelringe hat mein Scott mit nem Syncrossteuersatz auch ohne Probleme . Lieber gut offene Lager mit außenliegenden Dichtungen als miserable gedichtete Rillenkugellagersets sprich "Industrielager"(sind natürlich alles Industrielager)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. Juni 2012)

Warum sollte man sich nicht mit der Technik seines Gefährts beschäftigen? Ich mach das nicht weil ich denke es muss, ich mache das weil es mir Spaß macht und ich was dazulernen will. Funktioniert ja alles wieder prima nach anfänglichen Problemen, also warum nicht. Wenn mans nicht probiert lernt man auch nichts. 
Und da ich von so vielen Leuten mittlerweile gehört habe, dass die Gabel mit anderem Öl besser funktioniert, warum nicht austauschen? Sonderlich schwer ist es ja nun nicht.
Und wenns Wetter ******** ist oder man eh zeitlich eingespannt ist, mache ich lieber was am Bike als es ganz in der Ecke stehen zu lassen.
Das Fahren kommt bei mir schon nicht zu kurz, keine Angst.


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Juni 2012)

Mal was "internes" für Lübbecke-Locals:

Wer hat sich denn die Arbeit gemacht und den umgestürzten Baumstamm am Ende des BarreTrails 
per "ökö-freundlicher" Anfüllung mit abschliessendem Wallride überfahrbar gemacht...???? 

Ergebnis: Sehr geil! 

... und das völlig ohne Zweideutigkeit meinerseits 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2012)

Echt ist der wieder fahrbar? Klingt gut!
Barrepfleger kenne ich nicht, nur welche vom Turm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (18. Juni 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Sehr geil!



Das kann ich so uneingeschränkt unterschreiben - bin die Stelle gestern 3x gefahren und durch den Lenkimpuls whipt (also ich kann das nicht wirklich) es einen quasi automatisch und man landet gleich in Linie zur Betonbrücke und dem was dann noch kommt.

Unten vor der Brücke ist natürlich Brennnesselalarm, soll aber ja gut gegen Rheuma sein


----------



## discordius (18. Juni 2012)

Habe da vor einigen Tagen zwei kleine Trailwichtel mit großer Säge (oder große Wichtel mit kleiner Säge?) "erwischt", die mir bis dahin unbekannt waren.
Das kleinere Hindernis kurz vor der Brücke wurde auch gleich behoben.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Juni 2012)

Tja, so sind halt die Wichtel! (Fast) Überall beliebt und immer hilfsbereit!


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Tja, so sind halt die Wichtel! (Fast) Überall beliebt und immer hilfsbereit!


 
Aber auch nur fast! 

Sach ma, wenn Du deinen Drossel-Rahmen verkaufst, ist das dann Schrott-Wichteln?!?


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2012)

Magst mir den mal genauer per PN beschreiben, discordius?


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Juni 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Habe da vor einigen Tagen zwei kleine Trailwichtel mit großer Säge (oder große Wichtel mit kleiner Säge?) "erwischt", die mir bis dahin unbekannt waren.
> Das kleinere Hindernis kurz vor der Brücke wurde auch gleich behoben.



Aaaach, da war kurz vor der Brücke ja noch ein Baum. Stimmt, der is auch weg!! Gracias....

Und wo die Wichtel schon so schön renovieren ... die Brücke bricht uns bestimmt auch bald unterm Arsch ein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2012)

Da hätte ich eine Idee - mehr dann vllt am We Jörg


----------



## poekelz (18. Juni 2012)

Dann gratuliere ich hiermit mal unserem (Foren-)Schützenkönig Nippelspanner!


----------



## 230691 (21. Juni 2012)

WUHUU ich bin wieder im Geschäft 
Alles ist wieder heile und ich kann fahren^^


----------



## slang (21. Juni 2012)

Prima,

haste jetzt nur das VR getauscht oder nen kompletten LR-Satz neu?


----------



## 230691 (21. Juni 2012)

Erstmal nur vorne
Bin jetzt nur noch mit dem Highroller II am kämpfen 
Der will einfach nicht ohne Unwucht auf die Felge...


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juni 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nur noch mit dem Highroller II am kämpfen
> Der will einfach nicht ohne Unwucht auf die Felge...



Wir glauben an Dich, Dennis! Gib nicht auf, Du schaffst das!
Im Zweifelsfall droh dem Highroller mit ner Glasscherbe.


----------



## poekelz (22. Juni 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Erstmal nur vorne
> Bin jetzt nur noch mit dem Highroller II am kämpfen
> Der will einfach nicht ohne Unwucht auf die Felge...



Tipp 1: Luft runter und die Tecke 20-30 cm auf der Felge verschieben, vlt. addieren sich an der Stelle gerade die Unwuchte von Felge und Decke.

Tipp 2: Wenig Luft drauf und dann die Decke manuell auf der Felge einwalken (Kneten) damit sie sich richtig am Felgenhorn setzt. Danach voll aufpumpen und 1 Tag stehen lassen bis der Luftdruck auf "Arbeitsdruck" abgelassen wird.


----------



## the_Shot (22. Juni 2012)

Bin für Tip 2, funktioniert zumindest bei mir auf ähnliche Weise 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (22. Juni 2012)

sonst die Flanken mit Spülilösung einpinseln und 5 bar drauf pumpen. Am nächsten Tag sollte es dann passen.


----------



## the_Shot (22. Juni 2012)

geht natürlich auch:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (22. Juni 2012)

Habe bestimmt 10 mal den Reifen neu aufgezogen... zum Schluss sogar Laufrad + Reifen in seifenwasser ertränkt:sly:
Alles ohne Erfolg...
Ich bleib aber dran

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_Shot (22. Juni 2012)

Man man man Dennis, ist doch Wurscht ob der Reifen unrund auf der Felge sitzt. Das Rad hält doch eh nicht lange

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (23. Juni 2012)

Klingt nach Produktionsfehler.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2012)

So Dennis - Heute muss das aber klappen! Sieh zu das du aufs Rad kommst und habe Spaß - eine schöne Saison und sonst auch alles was du dir wünscht!

Happy Birthday! Bleib wie du bist!


----------



## 230691 (23. Juni 2012)

Danke Jens,
war heute wirklich ein bisschen unterwegs und hat auch alles geklappt^^
An einem kleinen Drop habe ich dann auch etwa eine halbe Stunde verbracht und zugesehen, dass mir das Vorderrad nicht immer so absackt.

Nur ich werde nicht ganz versuchen so zu bleiben wie ich bin 
Dafür sind neue Laufräder einfach zu teuer als das ich mir alle paar Wochen neue leisten kann


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2012)

Haha sehr gut!  
Ich glaube ich weiß auf was du anspielen möchtest  Das wird schon noch!


----------



## kris. (23. Juni 2012)

ach du schande, stimmt ja...

herzlichen glückwunsch, dennis!


----------



## slang (23. Juni 2012)

von mir auch alles Gute, 
auf das die Speichen ewig halten


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Juni 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (24. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 





Meine Schwester kann auch mal lieb zu mir sein


----------



## kris. (24. Juni 2012)

Hmmmm... Hasch-Brownie!!!  

*duckundweg*


----------



## RolfK (24. Juni 2012)

Alles Gute nachträglich !!!!


----------



## slang (25. Juni 2012)

So,





Gleich gehts los. Main-Radweg.Tauber  und Altmühltal, mal schauen.

Die Kiste da wiegt inclusive Gepäck so knapp 35 Kilo 

Bei Radurlaub bin ich wohl nicht der Luftikus,sondern eher der Spediteur

Egal, ich bin für zwei Wochen weg, und wünsch euch allen schöne Touren, und auf dass man ab Mitte Juli auch mal schöne Runden zusammen fahren kann. 

Grüße,
der Slang


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Juni 2012)

Mir gefÃ¤llt ja der rote Hope-Spacer sehr gut! ð

WÃ¼nsch euch viel SpaÃ und gutes Wetter!


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß und gute Reise!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (25. Juni 2012)

Wünsche Euch nen schönen Urlaub und kommt heil wieder. Bis denne

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (25. Juni 2012)

Viel Spass, Du Luftpumpe!


----------



## 230691 (1. Juli 2012)

Seit wann bekommt man einen aufn Deckel, wenn man auf einer 3m breiten Forstautobahn (zum Hermann hoch) auf der linken Seite unterwegs ist?

Ein Mann und eine Frau kamen mir entgegen, als ich mich oben an der DH bisschen vergnügen wollte.

Der Mann hat mich (wie 95% der MTBler) wieder gekonnt ignoriert.
Sobald ich mit Fullface unterwegs bin muss ich scheinbar der Teufel persönlich sein... 
Fahre ich mit mein anderen Helm, können die wieder alle freundlich zurück grüßen komische Welt

Jedenfalls war seine Frau/Freundin what ever gute 20-30m hinter ihm.
Plötzlich kommt nur ein "Ey... wie wärs mal mit rechts fahren"
Ich war in dem Moment so verwirrt, dass ich nur ein "jo" raus bekommen habe.

Man konnte richtig das fette Fragezeichen über mein Kopf sehen^^

Schon schön, was man so alles im Wald erleben darf.


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2012)

Je älter die Leute sind, desto besser gefält ihnen die rrrrrrrechte Seite! 
*duckundweg*


----------



## freetourer (1. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Je älter die Leute sind, desto besser gefält ihnen die rrrrrrrechte Seite!
> *duckundweg*



Zensur - Punkte - Sperren ........    !!!!!



Los - haut ihn ..............    !!!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2012)

So ist das eben! 

Heute in der Stadt mal wieder auf einer meiner Stammmauern herumgefahren. Alles leer und nur mein Kumpel stand neben mir (Zivil ohne MTB).Da kam vom Balkon nebenan ein Zuruf:
-> "Eyy - was soll das denn hier?" 
-> Ich bin die Mauer zuende balanciert und runtergesprungen. "Ich trainiere."
-> "Aber nicht hier - das ist verboten!!"
-> Weiter zur Treppe gerollt "Ich glaube nich das es verboten ist - wo kann ich das denn nachlesen?"
-> "Herbert hol mal die Kamera! Dann können wir gleich die Polizei rufen!!"
-> Ich habe mir mal nichts weiter dabei gedacht und habe weiter trainiert. In den nächsten 20 Minuten kamen keine Passanten - keine Polizei und die Balkongestalten haben sich auch nicht mehr Blicken lassen.

Komische Leute - an der Mauer haben mich schon Rentner beobachtet und teilweise sogar angefeuert / gelobt. Zum größten Teil auch Anwohner!


30 Minuten später bin ich eine glatte Rampe (eigentlich fürs Hochschieben von Fahrrädern gedacht) runtergerollt und als ich die Treppe seitlich Stufe für Stufe hochsetzen wollte, ging ein Ehepaar an mir vorbei. O-Ton: "Ach hier willst du auch wieder hoch?" - "Ja aber ich glaube nicht das ich es schaffe" - "Wir gehen jetzt zu Pacini und bestellen ein Eis und einen Cappuccino - ist das nicht Ansporn genug? Hop hop!"


Es geht also doch anders! Denk dir nichts dabei Dennis  Bei einem Fullface ist die Welt ohnehin eine Andere.


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## Tycron (1. Juli 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So ist das eben!
> 
> Komische Leute - an der Mauer haben mich schon Rentner beobachtet und teilweise sogar angefeuert / gelobt. Zum größten Teil auch Anwohner!
> 
> Es geht also doch anders!



Letztens meinte auch ein älterer Herr mit breitem Ginsen zu mir: "Ja nu tritt mal in die Pedalen!" Da konnt ich nur zurückgrinsen. Körper war alle.


----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2012)

Solche Erlebnisse sind immer wieder schön


----------



## byronic (4. Juli 2012)

Am Herrmann hab ich auch schon einen beklopten gesehen, glaub der war so 75ig. Also ich dem entgegen kam (Fullface), hat der schon rumgemault und als ich an dem dran war, wollte der mir glatt sein Stock in die Speichen stecken. Schade dass ich ausgewichen bin, hätte mir gerne das Schmerzensgeld geschnappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (5. Juli 2012)

Fahr das nächste mal einfach über ihn drüber. Das ist dann einer weniger und ausweichen kann er bestimmt eh nicht mehr so flott!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juli 2012)

Mir hat sone Psychoreiterin auch mal versucht die Gerte vom Pferd in die Speichen zu werfen. Ich beneide Menschen die in solchen Situationen ruhig bleiben können.. ich geh jetzt noch auf 180 wenn ich daran denke. Naja, die Gerte hat Sie denke ich trotzdem nicht wieder, sie hat so schlecht geworfen das ich sie in der Fahrt fangen konnte und nach 500m irgendwo in den Wald geschmissen hab.

Ob ich bei dem Opa einfach weitergefahren wäre weis ich nicht, ich denke ich hätte angehalten.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2012)

Lasst euch nicht auf deren Niveau herunter - da schlagen sie euch mit Erfahrung! 

Uli und ich hatten vor ein paar Wochen ein schönes und voralldingen unerwartetes Erlebnis. Wir waren auf dem Weg zur Bergspitze. Auf einem Seitenweg rund 200m entfernt kommen 3 Reiterinnen. Von da kam von der Ersten ein freundliches "Hallo" rübergerufen ... wir haben zwar nett zurückgerufen, aber wir waren doch sehr verwundert!


PS: Wie singen die Ärze so schön? "Lass die Reute reden - ignorieren - das ärgert sie am Meiseten!" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn sie Sprüche machen ist ignorieren das beste, ja. Aber wenn mir einer an den Kragen will indem er mir nen stock in die speichern schmeissen will ist ende und dann ist mir auch ********gal wie jung oder alt. Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht, der Spruch greift leider viel zu oft, die denken echt Sie hätten alle Rechte dieser Erde, echt krass zum Teil.
Schade eigentlich, aber ist mir bisher zum Glück erst zweimal in meinem Leben passiert, habe sonst eigentlich nur neutrale oder positive Erinnerungen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Wenn sie Sprüche machen ist ignorieren das beste, ja.



Nicht unbedingt, weil sie sich dann oft im Recht fühlen. Ich halte häufig an und verwickle die Leute in ein Gespräch. Es sind immer dieselben Argumente, die da kommen und mit dem Text im Anhang kann man sie wunderbar parieren. Zum Schluss stehen die Leute oft wie Trottel dar - und das wirkt.


----------



## slang (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, letztens ne nette situation,kesselbrin-baustelle, deer fussweg ist fuer radler freigegeben.blaues fussgaengerschild und drunter radfahrer frei.
mitten auf dem weg haut mich einer an: ich waer ja wieder nen beispiel fuer die ruecksichtslosigkeit der radler. Ich angehalten, wieso? 
Das schild hatte er nicht gesehen, und er musste auch zugeben, das ich nicht schneller als schrittgeschwinddigkeit gefahren bin


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Text, der is wirklich mal gut, da hat man wirklich mal was, auch wenn die meisten wahrscheinlich trotzdem blocken werden in ner Diskussion. Vielleicht sollte ich mir da mal ein paar von ausdrucken und immer ein paar Exemplare im Rucksack mitnehmen für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist es offiziell! Alpecin gründet demnächst einen Profi-Rennstall.
Der Etat haut allerdings auch mich um. Das ist wirklich oberste Liga.
Freut mich (nicht nur weil ich selbst bei Alpecin tätig bin), das unsere
Region im internationalen Renncircus für Furore sorgt. Negatives Image
des Rennradsports hin oder her, wir brauchen wieder ein deutsches Team! 

http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/alpecin-13-20-millionen-für-radteam-111158686.html


----------



## discordius (6. Juli 2012)

Wird dann der Werbeslogan geändert? Alpecin - Doping nicht nur für die Haare.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (6. Juli 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Auf einem Seitenweg rund 200m entfernt kommen 3 Reiterinnen. Von da kam von der Ersten ein freundliches "Hallo" rübergerufen ... wir haben zwar nett zurückgerufen, aber wir waren doch sehr verwundert!



Mit Reitern kommuniziere ich fast immer, dann kann ich einigermaßen sicher sein, dass auch der Gaul mich bemerkt hat. Wenn so 0,5t-1t plötzlich einen Satz auf einen drauf machen, während man dran vorbei fährt, kann das weh tun.


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Juli 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> Wird dann der Werbeslogan geändert? Alpecin - Doping nicht nur für die Haare.



... da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher!


----------



## slang (6. Juli 2012)

Ich fänds cool, wenn es wieder nen deutsches Top-Team gäbe.Und dann noch nen Bielefelder Sponsor, so als alte Hersteller Hochburg 

Und zum Thema Doping, das war schon immer im Radsport beheimatet, auch vor Festina. 
Wer glaubt, dass irgendein Hochleistungssport ohne Manipulationen auskommt, sollte vielleicht mal seine rosa Brille absetzen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (7. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ich fänds cool, wenn es wieder nen deutsches Top-Team gäbe.Und dann noch nen Bielefelder Sponsor, so als alte Hersteller Hochburg
> 
> Und zum Thema Doping, das war schon immer im Radsport beheimatet, auch vor Festina.
> Wer glaubt, dass irgendein Hochleistungssport ohne Manipulationen auskommt, sollte vielleicht mal seine rosa Brille absetzen.



Doping im hochleistungssport/rad ist nur ein kleiner teil.

der grösste prozentuale anteil liegt in der radturistig,sprich bei den feierabend möchte gern.


----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2012)

das stimmt. doping fängt inzwischen extrem weit unten an...


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2012)

Wobei man hier auch unterscheiden muß, wo Doping im Hobbybereich anfängt. Epo und vor allem Blutdoping ist für uns nicht erschwinglich. Selbst im MTB-Profibereich soll das auf Dauer finanziell nicht tragbar sein. Das können sich nur die Roadteams und dessen Fahrer leisten.

Die Einnahme von Kreatin, etc. und diverser Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ist aber sicher im Amateurbereich auch notwendig.

Steroide etc. sind doch vermutlich eher im Kraftsport gefragt und nicht im Ausdauersport, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (7. Juli 2012)

Spielt ihr auf meine selfmade Riegel an?


----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2012)

Jepp!


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Spielt ihr auf meine selfmade Riegel an?



Legendär und bis dato noch nicht auf der offiziellen Dopingliste zu finden.
Du alter Tüfftler!


----------



## discordius (7. Juli 2012)

Wir haben hier noch eine große Packung Hustenmittel für Pferde mit Clenbuterol. Contador scheint damit ja ganz gut gefahren zu sein, vielleicht wäre das die fehlende Geheimzutat für selbstgemachte Riegel.


----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2012)

Prost!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand von euch in der Nähe von Lübbecke die Montagehilfe von Huber-Bushings? Im Mailverkehr ist sie bei der Bestellung untergegangen.


----------



## discordius (8. Juli 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch in der Nähe von Lübbecke die Montagehilfe von Huber-Bushings? Im Mailverkehr ist sie bei der Bestellung untergegangen.



Ja, die habe ich. Mit etwas suchen finde ich die bestimmt auch wieder.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2012)

das wäre sehr sehr geniaal!  Hättest du Zeit das ich sie mir Heute kurz ausleihe / die Lager bei dir aus- und einpresse?


----------



## discordius (8. Juli 2012)

Hast 'ne PM.


----------



## kris. (8. Juli 2012)

Möchte hier das Thema Thread-Schließung aus gegebenem Anlass nochmal aufgreifen.
Ich denke es wäre nicht verkehrt vor der kommentarlosen Schliessung ein auf den Grund hinweisendes Statement zu hinterlassen.
Das verhindert ungewollte Neu-Threads und unwirsche Nachfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (8. Juli 2012)

?
Ich halte unseren Mod jetzt nicht für die absolute Kompetenz, aber was ist denn aktuell schief gelaufen?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Juli 2012)

Ging darum das der erste Thread für die Petition gegen das Bikeverbot in Hessen geclosed wurde. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587520)

Kommentar wäre natürlich die einfachste Möglichkeit gewesen, aber dass Jens den Thread closed weil er nicht will das irgendwer dieses Thema hier im OWL Forum anspricht halte ich auch für einen ziemlich absurden Gedanken, also konnte man sich wohl in etwa denken dass das nix böses war 
Trotzdem wäre ein kurzer Kommentar sicherlich nicht schlecht gewesen, scheinen ja doch ein paar in den falschen Hals bekommen zu haben.


Und wer ist bitte schon die absolute Kompetenz? Jeder macht mal Fehler oder reagiert über bei seinen individuellen Reizthemen, aber schlecht macht Jens seinen Job doch auch mit Sicherheit nicht oder? Meines Erachtens ist der Forenmod-Job doch ein rein ehrenamtlicher? Also mit einem freiwilligen Plus an Arbeit und Zeitaufwand verbunden. Und da wir in einem halbwegs liberalen Land wohnen kann sich sicherlich auch jeder, der absolut unzufrieden ist, auch um diesen Posten bewerben um es dann nach seinen Vorstellungen besser zu machen.


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2012)

war jetzt auch mehr als freundlicher hinweis gedacht


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Juli 2012)

Mal als Petitionsunterschreiber frachgenagt:

Wie passt das in Hessen eigentlich zusammen, wenn "Hessen Forst" sich mit einem Stand beim Bike-Festival vorstellt, das alles unter dem Aspekt, des "sich besser verstehen und kennenlernen" und zeitgleich ein einschneidender Gesetzentwurf durchgerungen werden soll...?

Komisch alles...


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich finde die Kritik ist schon angemessen -- ich hätte wirklich einen Verweiß reinschreiben sollen -- das hole ich gleich nach. Danke für den Hinweis. Fall euch soetwas nochmals auffallen sollte, bitte PN an mich 

@ chucki: Ja das frage ich mich auch ein wenig ...


LG Jens


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> war jetzt auch mehr als freundlicher hinweis gedacht



Ich wollte damit auch keinen direkt ansprechen oder so, war einfach mal ganz pauschal in den Raum geworfen, hast ja wie gesagt Recht mit deiner Aussage.


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch keinen direkt ansprechen oder so,


 
dachet ich mir


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und wer ist bitte schon die absolute Kompetenz?



Das möchte ich öffentlich hier nicht diskutieren.


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2012)

Kompotenz?!? Hier, ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin kompetent genug um zu wissen das ich eine Koryphäe in Sachen Kompetenz bin. ... und in Sachen Intelligenz bin ich auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

Warum hast du das bisher immer verheimmlicht?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2012)

Es kann nur einen geben


----------



## kris. (9. Juli 2012)

Das Lars ne Konifere ist glaube ich sofort. Wenn man dem vors Bein tritt fängt er an zu nadeln!


----------



## slang (9. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Das Lars ne Konifere ist glaube ich sofort. Wenn man dem vors Bein tritt fängt er an zu nadeln!


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also ich bin kompetent genug um zu wissen das ich eine Koryphäe in Sachen Kompetenz bin. ... und in Sachen Intelligenz bin ich auch nicht schlecht!



Ach Mist, zu spät.
Ansonsten hätte ich mich für die Rolle der absoluten Kompetenz gerne zur Verfügung gestellt. Irgendwer muss es ja machen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

:d


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ach Mist, zu spät.
> Ansonsten hätte ich mich für die Rolle der absoluten Kompetenz gerne zur Verfügung gestellt. Irgendwer muss es ja machen, oder?



Naja, so schlimm das ich keine Kompetenz neben mir dulden würde, bin ich auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

Sorry das ich euch im Kampf um die Kompetenz-Kompetenz störe, aber da ich gerade dabei bin nen Vorbau für mein neues Rad zu besorgen: Was ist von solchen Vorbauten mit variablen Winkeln zu halten? Hält sowas oder lieber Finger davon lassen?


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

Mein Libber sowas am Enduro geht gar nicht belastungstechnisch wie stylisch. nimm liber nen lenker mit mehr rise


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

Keine Angst, es geht um das 2Danger Crossroad Comp das ich mir die tage gekauft habe ;-) Also nen Cyclocrosser oder wie man diese Gattung auch immer nennt. Rennrad. Will einen möglichst günstigen Vorbau und fänds nicht schlecht wenn ich mit der Neigung experimentieren könnte, frage mich nur ob sowas auf Dauer hält wenn man nicht andauernd dran rumstellt.


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2012)

zum testen okay, wenn du die Position gefunden hast, würd ich aber nen normalen nehmen.


----------



## kris. (10. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm das ich keine Kompetenz neben mir dulden würde, bin ich auch wieder nicht!


 
Was ergab doch gleich 0+0??? 


*duw*


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt auch gut Glück mal irgendeinen Billigvorbau genommen mit 100mm und 17° Neigung. Wenn das zu viel is kann ich immer noch einen mit 6° nehmen. Aber ich glaube dass mir der taugt, zu tief is doof.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch gut Glück mal irgendeinen Billigvorbau genommen mit 100mm und 17° Neigung. Wenn das zu viel is kann ich immer noch einen mit 6° nehmen. Aber ich glaube dass mir der taugt, zu tief is doof.



Ich fahre am Fully nen Hope mit 17° bei 110er Länge. Bin damit super zufrieden.


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

....mehr als 90 mm am Tourenfully, hui oldschool, ist ja Streckbank und lenkt etwas zu träge. Da passt vllt der rest nicht ganz, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ....mehr als 90 mm am Tourenfully, hui oldschool, ist ja Streckbank und lenkt etwas zu träge. Da passt vllt der rest nicht ganz, oder?!



Also eigentlich versuche ich mit nem extra langen Vorbau was anderes zu kompensieren.  Aber Spaß beiseite, der passt zwar ganz gut aber ich liebäugel eh schon länger mit nem Easton EA90 0 Grad, 90mm. Hat zudem wesentlich weniger Gewicht als der Hope. 
Andererseits würde aus aerodynamischen Gründen die gestrecktere Haltung besser passen. Bin ja eher der Typ Rennsau und wollte mir schon mal auf den Rahmen den Schriftzug "K-Star-Hunter" kleben.


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2012)

Ne "traege" Lenkung wird ja wohl eher durch den Steuerrohrwinkel und den Nachlauf der Gabel bestimmt. Sonst muessten ja alle Radprofis komplett verrueckt sein, wenn s.ie mit ca. 100 Stundenkilometern und 120er Vorbauten oder laenger irgendwelche Alpenpaesse runter rasen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juli 2012)

Dann wäre eine trägere Lenkung aber doch von Vorteil bei 100km/h bergab. Durch den langen Vorbau müsste das Rad doch spurstabiler werden, da es eben mehr Aufwand bedarf den Lenker zu bewegen bzw. eine größere Lenkbewegung um das Rad um die gleiche Gradzahl zu drehen wie bei einem kürzeren Vorbau oder?


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

Sorry Leute, aber mir fällt hier spontan nur einer ein, der mit 100km/h den Berg herunter rast.


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

Zitat Waldi: "K-Star-Hunter" kleben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der war jut. Aber ich fahr sowieso immer davor, also denn "Pacemaker"


Und der zu lange 110er Vorbau macht die Lenkung indirekter (und damit auch traeger) besser und damit direkter, steifer ist sicherlich der 90er sich anfühlen. Natürlich beeinflussen die Winkel der Steuerzentrale die Fahreigenschaften.
Ich fahr nen 60er Vorbau an dem L Genius Rahmen. Und der ist fast schon zu lang finde ich.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> da haste dir aber was vorgenommen.
> wo duellieren wir uns?
> 
> 
> wobei ich nicht sagen will dass ich schnell bin, aber dafür dürfte es reichen.



Nie im Leben, Kai!  ... das wäre aus meiner Sicht glatter Selbstmord! Du bist hier praktisch der Chuck Norris auf Stollenreifen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

Alter Klug*******r!


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Und der zu lange 110er Vorbau macht die Lenkung indirekter (und damit auch traeger) besser und damit direkter, steifer ist sicherlich der 90er sich anfühlen. Natürlich beeinflussen die Winkel der Steuerzentrale die Fahreigenschaften.
> Ich fahr nen 60er Vorbau an dem L Genius Rahmen. Und der ist fast schon zu lang finde ich.



Davon abgesehen,dass dein Post nicht wirklich zu verstehen ist, dir ist schon klar dass man ein Race-Bike nicht sinnvoll mit einem AM/Enduro, oder was du da hast, vergleichen kann?


----------



## slang (10. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber mir fällt hier spontan nur einer ein, der mit 100km/h den Berg herunter rast.



Meinst du den, der dann mit Hilfe eines Baumes zum stehen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Juli 2012)

Ne, nicht Shoti.  ... der kommt aus dem anderen Gebirge.


----------



## kris. (10. Juli 2012)

Um mal vom Thema abzulenken:
An welchen (Online-)Shop sollte man sich für günstige Protektoren wenden?


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Um mal vom Thema abzulenken:
> An welchen (Online-)Shop sollte man sich für günstige Protektoren wenden?



Ordere eigentlich alles hier: http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c9001_Bekleidung.html


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Juli 2012)

Anderes Thema:
Ist zwar gerade erst Juli, denke aber schon jetzt über das Bike nach, das mich durch die kommende Spätherbst/Winter/Frühjahres Saison bringen soll. Ein Aspekt ist da der Antrieb.

Frage: Fährt von euch jemand 1x10 in der Kombi 32er KB mit 11/36 Kassette?

Im Sommer bei festem Boden hätte ich da fast keine Bedenken, aber bei tiefen Böden im Winter? Reicht das im Weserbergland? OK, wenn´s ganz steil wird, kann man ja ´n paar Meter schieben. Ohne Umwerfer hätte schon seinen Reiz...


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. Juli 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> OK, wenn´s ganz steil wird, kann man ja ´n paar Meter schieben. Ohne Umwerfer hätte schon seinen Reiz...



Warum nicht? Wenn du ohne das Dogma "alles muss gefahren werden" auskommst, ist Schieben kein Problem - du bist dann an Steilstücken auch nicht langsamer als ein jemand mit kleinem Blatt im kleinsten Gang - manchmal sogar schneller, weil die Zufusstraktion verdammt hoch ist Ich praktiziere das Schieben ja auch öfters mal und das geht prima. Man hat auch mal nen anderen Bewegungsablauf und das lockert die "Fahrmuskulatur".


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich praktiziere das Schieben ja auch öfters mal...



Mit ´nem Schlingel-Speeder und der dort üblichen 1:2 (n1/n2) Übersetzung müsste ICH wahrscheinlich ALLES schieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Juli 2012)

kauf dir dann halt gleich Laufschuhe dazu


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht wäre ja die neue XX1-Gruppe ne gute Alternative, sofern bezahlbar.


----------



## crossboss (11. Juli 2012)

das mit dem bezahlbar ist sehr dehnfähig , wenn ich dies mal bemerken darf


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ja die neue XX1-Gruppe ne gute Alternative, sofern bezahlbar.



Fällt aus wegen zu teuer für´n Winterbike.
Außerdem: Ein 42er Ritzel, das so groß ist wie ´ne 180er Scheibe...? :kotz:


----------



## freetourer (11. Juli 2012)

xx1 ?

Da stellt sich ja dann auch noch die Frage der Laufradkompatibilität. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe benötigt man doch spezielle Naben.

Ich fahre seit knapp 2 Wochen am 29er HT 1x10 mit 34 x 11-36. Reicht für den Teutoburgerwald locker, nen 36er würde wohl auch noch gut gehen.

Habe schon überlegt mein Enduro auf 32 oder 34 x 11-36 umzurüsten.  Das sollte auch bei Matsch im Teuto für alles reichen.

Da ich das aber auch in den Alpen verwende bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das für die ganz fiesen Rampen reicht.

Anders als der Bergschreck bin ich kein Freund von Bergauf - Schieben, sonst hätte ich mir ja auch statt eines Enduros einen Freerider kaufen und mein 29er HT als Singlespeed aufbauen können (wobei - 29er Singlespeed probiere ich vielleicht mal).


----------



## crossboss (11. Juli 2012)

ich bin am Rocky Element nen 38er vorn und hinten nen 11-34er Kassette gefahren und fand das ganz brauchbar. bei 2,25er Nobby Nic.Überwiegend H-Weg gefahren. Megarampen sind so aber fürchterlich quälend zu bewältigen. Leider hat es mir ohne Kefü, vorn dauernd die Kette runter gehauen. Jetzt habe ich wieder 3 Kettenblätter und genieße die Top Funktion


----------



## kris. (11. Juli 2012)

cool, failsafe nach oben und unten!


----------



## crossboss (11. Juli 2012)

genau


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2012)

Was versprecht ihr euch bei 1fach vorne?
Gewichtserleichterung?
Bei der xx1 sind das doch nur der Trigger und der Umwerfer, weil die fehlenden Kettenblätter vorne hängen dann ja im Ritzelpaket 
Und die Optik mit nem 42er Ritzel, na ja. 
Also so 300 bis 350 Gramm, oder wieviel ist das?

Kettenschaltungen sind doch entwickelt worden, um einen das Radfahren zu erleichtern. Warum will man sich dann da selbst beschränken?
2fach find ich okay, weil man sich einige doppelte Gänge spart, aber einfach??
Dann vielleicht mal auf ne Rohloff sparen, ist wahrscheinlich die wintertauglichste Schaltung


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich bin am Rocky Element nen 38er vorn und hinten nen 11-34er Kassette gefahren und fand das ganz brauchbar. bei 2,25er Nobby Nic.Überwiegend H-Weg gefahren. Megarampen sind so aber fürchterlich quälend zu bewältigen. Leider hat es mir ohne Kefü, vorn dauernd die Kette runter gehauen. Jetzt habe ich wieder 3 Kettenblätter und genieße die Top Funktion



bist du dir sicher dass die Kettenlinie stimmte? Ansonsten vielleicht mal die Bionicon testen, geht ja auch günstig mit Eigenbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Juli 2012)

das problem war sicher eher die oberseite des kettenblattes weil der umwerfer fehlt.

da nutzt dann auch die bionicon nicht unbedingt viel.


----------



## slang (11. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit der kettenlinie zu tun.
> auf dem mittleren blatt läuft die kette hinten auf dem größten und kleinsten schon ordentlich schief.
> 
> 1 kb vorne würde ich auf keinen fall ohne jegliche führung fahren.



Aber warum springt mir die Kette auf dem mittleren Blatt bei dreifach nie ab? Obwohl ich damit das gesamte Ritzelpaket fahre? Liegt das nur am Umwerfer?


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juli 2012)

Ja.
Dein Umwerfer wirkt wie das hier:


----------



## nippelspanner (11. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht mal auf ne Rohloff sparen, ist wahrscheinlich die wintertauglichste Schaltung



Alles schon gehabt. 
Glaub mir, Rohloff ist nicht das Ende aller Probleme.
Damit hast du nur andere Probleme!


----------



## discordius (12. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich hatte kurze zeit auch ein 36er kb montiert mit hinten 11-32.
> bin damit eigentlich alles gefahren was ich sonst auch von kaiser bis bergkirchen fahre.
> 
> bei nem 32er vorne und hinten 11-36 sollte es eigentlich überhaupt keine probleme geben.



Mit welcher Trittfrequenz? Die Steigung ab Bergkirchen links hoch dem Kammweg folgend Richtung Kaiser finde ich mit 26/36 auf dem 29er schon fordernd. Meine Knie sollen noch ein paar Jahre halten, eine Trittfrequenz unter 60 muss ich mir da nicht antun.
Ein echtes Tier drückt das aber vermutlich mal eben im Wiegetritt hoch.


----------



## kris. (12. Juli 2012)

vermutlich niedrige frequenz = hohe belastung fürs knie...


----------



## crossboss (12. Juli 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> das problem war sicher eher die oberseite des kettenblattes weil der umwerfer fehlt.
> 
> da nutzt dann auch die bionicon nicht unbedingt viel.




Genau so ists, denke ich auch und die Bionicon C Guide ist in Verruf geraten ,weil wohl alle Nase lang die Kabelbinder den Geist aufgeben habe ich aber nur mehrmals so gelesen.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...... und die Bionicon C Guide ist in Verruf geraten ,weil wohl alle Nase lang die Kabelbinder den Geist aufgeben habe ich aber nur mehrmals so gelesen.



Quark. Kabelbinder sind auch nur so gut, wie derjenige, der sie verwendet ....


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> ... Außerdem: Ein 42er Ritzel, das so groß ist wie ´ne 180er Scheibe...? :kotz:



Achwas, montier doch einfach hinten ne 203er Scheibe und alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Juli 2012)

soll ja auch unterschiedlich stabile kabelbinder geben...


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Quark. Kabelbinder sind auch nur so gut, wie derjenige, der sie verwendet ....



es soll aber auch eher die Halterung der Rolle, die bei der Version2 den Geist aufgibt, sein.


----------



## crossboss (12. Juli 2012)

Meine selbst gebaute Kefü mit Gummirolle ist leicht und hält schon 6 Monate ohne ZickenDa kauf ich mir nicht so nen Lifestyle Murks von Bionicon, auch dann nicht wenn der ganzhübsch eloxiert ist
Aber jedem sein Dingens bitte .......


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2012)

Gibt hier ja auch nen ellenlangen Thread mit Eigenbaulösungen. Meine Version mit Kabelbinder, Gartenschlauch und Ventilsicherungsring funktioniert top


----------



## kris. (12. Juli 2012)

unser OWL-McGyver...


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> unser OWL-McGyver...



Du als 
"Lipper, der Projekt nicht fertig bekommt" 
kannst das bestimmt beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Juli 2012)

wer langsam baut hat länger was davon


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, zu Fuß, weil fahren kann er ja nicht


----------



## kris. (12. Juli 2012)

Pah! Kannich wohl. Hab nämlich 2 Fullys.


----------



## slang (12. Juli 2012)

ja ja, hat eins denn nen dichten Luftdämpfer? 
Erinner mich da so an ne Situation Ende letzten Jahres


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Meine selbst gebaute Kefü mit Gummirolle ist leicht und hält schon 6 Monate ohne ZickenDa kauf ich mir nicht so nen Lifestyle Murks von Bionicon, auch dann nicht wenn der ganzhübsch eloxiert ist
> Aber jedem sein Dingens bitte .......



Wieso ist das Lifestyle Murks? Vergleich mal die Kurse zu 
3-fach KeFüs. Meine hält prima.


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> ja ja, hat eins denn nen dichten Luftdämpfer?



Beide!


----------



## wolfi (13. Juli 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> . Meine hält prima.



Meine ebenfalls. und die war schon in diversen bikeparks unterwegs. Und das mit 0 pflege. 
gruß, wolfi.



# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Juli 2012)

Meine auch.
Ist mit einem stabilen Kabelbinder befestigt (nicht mit den Spielzeugen, die dabei waren).

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Juli 2012)

Du brauchst 

*Männerkabelbinder*


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Juli 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Du brauchst
> 
> *Männerkabelbinder*



 So ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Lifestyle Murks? Vergleich mal die Kurse zu
> 3-fach KeFüs. Meine hält prima.



Dann haste den vllt einfach mit nem Dicken stabilen Kabelbinder montiert ,hätte ich so gemacht Wer weis schon was die Zeitungs-Kritiker da benutzt haben. Oh haben andere ja auch schon geschrieben, upps.


----------



## 230691 (13. Juli 2012)

Zahnseide

Ich kann über die Kefü auch nicht meckern.
Sehr stabil und sieht zudem noch echt gut aus^^


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2012)

@Dennis   Wenn Du damit ne Kefü montierst will ich lieber gar nicht wissen womit Du deine Kauleiste schrubbst!


----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2012)

So wenn das Wetter so weitergeht, kauf ich mir ein neues Schlauchboot und fahr da oben Wildwasser, im Neoprenkondom


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe auch das es langsam mal besser wird ... dieses Scheiß-Wetter animiert nur zu sinnlosem Bikekonsum!


----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2012)

echt, ich habe auch gerade wieder eins gekauft


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juli 2012)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe, oder die letzte?!


----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2012)

neu natürlich. Ne habe die *Mountainbike* mit dem aktuellen Endurotest.  Meine Schuhe und mein Bike wurden Testsieger und Kauftipp. Da haben die Redakteure aber Glück gehabt. Ich denke der Koffer kam an.


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Juli 2012)

Jörg läuft den Trend's nicht hinterher. 

Der setzt die Trend's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2012)

doppelt


----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2012)

öhm hüstel Zufall vermutlich oder besser guter Geschmack bei der Auswahl der Geldscheine


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2012)

Bei den Bike-Bravo Ergebnissen frage ich mich eh schon lange nicht mehr wie die zu Stande gekommen sind...


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Juli 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jörg läuft den Trend's nicht hinterher.
> 
> Der setzt die Trend's!



Das Gesetz des Trends: Die meisten Mäuse für die ersten Rattenfänger.

(Lass mal den Fliegenschiss zwischen "d" und "s" weg, dann passts auch mit der Rächtschreipunk)


----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2012)

wie auch immer mir pasts und natürlich stimmts auch


----------



## slang (14. Juli 2012)

Na wenn du denn auch alle anderen Bikes getestet hast, und das auch wirklich beurteilen kannst. Dann müssen wir dir wohl glauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (15. Juli 2012)

lol 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Juli 2012)

... ZENSUR !!!


----------



## slang (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2012)

Steht in der Presse, muss also wahr sein!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Juli 2012)

Nächste Woche basteln dann die kleinen Yetis im Bauernhausmuseum.


----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2012)

Jepp. Und zwar kleine Waldwichtelfallen!


----------



## 230691 (17. Juli 2012)

Soo Rose hat sich gemeldet
Mein Laufrad ist selbstverständlich KEIN Garantiefall...
Auch sei mit dem Material alles in Ordnung - was Sunringle bestätigt hat...
Keine Ahnung ob gerechtfertig oder nicht
Ich weiß auch gar nicht wie ich tatsächlich aufgekommen bin usw.
Ärgerlich ist das ganze halt schon für mich.
Die Nabe bekomm ich zurück geschickt der Rest geht in den Müll und damit hake ich das Kapitel ab.
Paar Euro wird sie evt. noch bringen


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juli 2012)

Kann mir hier einer Tipps fÃ¼r interessante BikelektÃ¼re geben (BÃ¼cher)? Ich habe vom letzten Geburtstag immer noch nen 40â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r nen BÃ¼cherladen, habe aber derzeit keinerlei Bedarf an irgendwas. Gibt es irgendwelche empfehlenswerten/bekannten/beliebten BÃ¼cher zum Thema Radfahren? Egal was ihr so kennt, sei es Ã¼ber Technik/Mechanik, Fahrtechnik, Geschichte des Fahrrads, was auch immer. Bald lÃ¤uft der Gutschein aus und ich hab immer noch nichts.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juli 2012)

Hier mal was für die Basic Skills 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/LESEMAUS-Band-20-lernt-fahren/dp/3551088209/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343189697&sr=8-1"]Rules of Biking[/ame]

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Süden


----------



## 230691 (25. Juli 2012)

Hee das kann ich mir ja kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer Tipps für interessante Bikelektüre geben (Bücher)? Ich habe vom letzten Geburtstag immer noch nen 40 Gutschein für nen Bücherladen, habe aber derzeit keinerlei Bedarf an irgendwas. Gibt es irgendwelche empfehlenswerten/bekannten/beliebten Bücher zum Thema Radfahren? Egal was ihr so kennt, sei es über Technik/Mechanik, Fahrtechnik, Geschichte des Fahrrads, was auch immer. Bald läuft der Gutschein aus und ich hab immer noch nichts.


das Buch " Held am Sonntag " kann ich nur empfehlen !


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

Na wie isses bei Schwiegermutti inner Türkei?!



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hier mal was für die Basic Skills
> 
> Rules of Biking
> 
> Schöne Grüsse aus dem Süden


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Na wie isses bei Schwiegermutti inner Türkei?!



So langsam wirds boring. 
Mir fehlt hier echt ein Bike.
Einen Berg hätte ich hier vor der Tür da springen immer die Gleitschirmboys runter. 
Nur mit mal so in die Trails hier fahren ist hier nicht weil es hier noch Wölfe und jede Menge Schlangen gibt. 

Also fröhne ich meinem 2Hobby; BBQ 

Heute gibts Fangfrischen Dorrade vom Grill


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

selbst harpuniert natürlich


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juli 2012)

Ne leider nicht, da bin ich ja ehrlich und sehe den Sportlichen Ehrgeiz. 
Habe mir ja das Ding hier kurz vorm Urlaub gegönnt. 







Leider habe ich außer ein paar Handtellergroße Weißfische nix vor die Flinte bekommen. 
Wetter war leider nicht optimal, zuviele Wellen. 

Wollen am We. mal mit einheimischen los in fischreichere gebiete.


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

dann schieß dir mal nicht ins Bein , denn wir müssen mal wieder in den Deister, Meister


----------



## slang (25. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer Tipps für interessante Bikelektüre geben (Bücher)? Ich habe vom letzten Geburtstag immer noch nen 40 Gutschein für nen Bücherladen, habe aber derzeit keinerlei Bedarf an irgendwas. Gibt es irgendwelche empfehlenswerten/bekannten/beliebten Bücher zum Thema Radfahren? Egal was ihr so kennt, sei es über Technik/Mechanik, Fahrtechnik, Geschichte des Fahrrads, was auch immer. Bald läuft der Gutschein aus und ich hab immer noch nichts.



Rauhbeine rasiert von Paul Kimmage

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Raubeine-rasiert-Bekenntnisse-eines-Domestiken/dp/3936973032"]Raubeine rasiert. Bekenntnisse eines Domestiken.: Amazon.de: Paul Kimmage: Bücher[/ame]

Ansonsten der Klassiker:
Hans Blickensdörfer - Tour de France

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/France-Mythos-Geschichte-eines-Radrennens/dp/3893931600"]Tour de France. Mythos und Geschichte eines Radrennens: Amazon.de: Hans Blickensdörfer: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## 230691 (26. Juli 2012)

Schwer so eine Entscheidung 
Braucht noch wer?^^


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Kann mir hier einer Tipps fÃ¼r interessante BikelektÃ¼re geben (BÃ¼cher)? Ich habe vom letzten Geburtstag immer noch nen 40â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r nen BÃ¼cherladen, habe aber derzeit keinerlei Bedarf an irgendwas. Gibt es irgendwelche empfehlenswerten/bekannten/beliebten BÃ¼cher zum Thema Radfahren? Egal was ihr so kennt, sei es Ã¼ber Technik/Mechanik, Fahrtechnik, Geschichte des Fahrrads, was auch immer. Bald lÃ¤uft der Gutschein aus und ich hab immer noch nichts.



Wenns auch lustig sein darf:

http://www.amazon.de/Alpenpässe-Anchovis-Eine-exzentrische-France/dp/3936973059

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Held-Sonntag-Mountainbike-Roman-Henri-Lesewitz/dp/3768852644/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343324194&sr=1-1"]Held am Sonntag: Mountainbike-Roman: Amazon.de: Henri Lesewitz: BÃ¼cher[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Juli 2012)

Die Sinner sind super!


----------



## 230691 (26. Juli 2012)

Gerade bei meinem meist gehassten Ort gewesen.
Die Nukeproof werden es
Sinner sind gut - ja
Aber Nukeproof sitzen noch besser und sind auch am Unterarm etwas länger.


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenns auch lustig sein darf:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Alpenpässe-Anchovis-Eine-exzentrische-France/dp/3936973059
> 
> Held am Sonntag: Mountainbike-Roman: Amazon.de: Henri Lesewitz: Bücher



Klasse Empfehlungen mal gleich bestellt


----------



## the_Shot (26. Juli 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Schwer so eine Entscheidung
> Braucht noch wer?^^



Dennis, ich hab mir letztens die Alpinestars Alps geholt, sind einfach nur geil kein verrutschen und kein zwicken. Hatte sie letztes WE in Willi den ganzen Tag an und bin voll auf begeistert


----------



## slang (26. Juli 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Klasse Empfehlungen mal gleich bestellt



Alpenpässe und Anchovies istgrossartig. Da hab ich mich beim Lesen super amüsiert.


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Juli 2012)

Ein Buch lesen. .... das ist das, zu dem man sich mal nen Stündchen
Zeit nehmen muss oder?? möchte ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (30. Juli 2012)

Gerade in der Presse gefunden:
*
Landwirt flüchtet mit Weidevieh* 
Mountainbiker fahren in nicht erkennbare Absperrung eines Weges


----------



## poekelz (30. Juli 2012)

"Gegen den noch unbekannten Landwirt läuft jetzt ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Unfallflucht und gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr."

*UND DAS IST GUT SO!*

Das ist für mich die Horrorvorstellung schlechthin: Einen Feldweg runterballern und unten hat jemand einen Draht (alternativ Nylonschnur) über den Weg gespannt - womöglich noch in Halshöhe


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2012)

Jap! Da warte ich am Hexenteich jedesmal drauf ... Hoffentlich hats die 3 nicht all zu schlimm erwischt!


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (30. Juli 2012)

irgentwo hier in der nähe hat mal ein  bauer mit absicht einen stracheldraht  zwischen zwei bäumen gespannt genau da wo immer 2 leute mit motorrad und quad über eine wiese fahren  ( auf brusthöhe)
 der bauer sitzt wohl im knast


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juli 2012)

Ja wohl auch verdient dann!!!


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (1. August 2012)

jap


----------



## 230691 (3. August 2012)

Von wegen das sind innenverlegte Züge die da klappern... auch nicht die Leitung von der Reverb am Lenker wars oder meine Feder in der Lyrik (die ja ein Schrumpfschlauch drum hat)

Mein verdammter Steuersatz war lose
Damit bin ich den ganzen Tag in Willingen rum gedüst... kriegst manchmal die Krise mit der Technik 

Immerhin ist das Krachen bei Bremswellen oder schnell aufeinander folgende Schläge weg


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2012)

naja, bist ja trotzdem besser geworden:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (3. August 2012)

Vielleicht waren´s auch die Zähne!  *duw*


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (3. August 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Von wegen das sind innenverlegte Züge die da klappern... auch nicht die Leitung von der Reverb am Lenker wars oder meine Feder in der Lyrik (die ja ein Schrumpfschlauch drum hat)
> 
> Mein verdammter Steuersatz war lose
> Damit bin ich den ganzen Tag in Willingen rum gedüst... kriegst manchmal die Krise mit der Technik
> ...


ich habe auch dieses klappern brauchste jez nen neuen oder wie bekommste den fest???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaibrunnert1 (4. August 2012)

jap habe ich gemacht und jez is alles wieder gut  danke
war heute erstma in willingen ne runde testfahren


----------



## 230691 (5. August 2012)

So schaut das bei mir jetzt aus.
Der obersten Distanzring ist vom alten Bike...
Der Gabelschaft war mit dem Vorbau auf einer ebene. Somit lag die Aheadkappe auf dem Gabelschaft auf und konnte überhaupt kein "Druck aufbauen" - oder wie man es auch nennen mag

Kann mir einer erklären wie zur Hölle sowas plötzlich möglich ist?
Weil weder der Gabelschaft verlängert sich über Nacht noch schrumpft da irgendwas... denke ich.
Vorher hat ja alles gepasst.
Lagerspiel war perfekt eingestellt und als ich die zwei Schrauben vom Vorbau gelöst habe, konnte ich den Lenker nur schwer, dank Aheadkappe, drehen.
Vorgestern konnte ich die Schraube von der Aheadkappe aber so fest anziehen wie ich nur wollte, der Lenker lies sich locker flockig drehen.
Logisch, wenn die olle Kappe auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegt.

Ich habe gar nichts dran verändert... versteh das einfach nicht wieso plötzlich da nichts mehr gepasst hat.


----------



## RolfK (5. August 2012)

Bleibt eigentlich nur der untere Lagerkonusring, das der nicht richtig auf der Gabelbrücke auflag und sich gesetzt hat, aber nach der Zeit irgendwie komisch


----------



## slang (5. August 2012)

Oder dieser obere Quetschring hielt den Steuersatz schon fest, obwohl die Spacer gar nicht fest auflagen.

Aber bei beiden Möglichkeiten sollte das eigentlich nach ein zwei Fahrten auffallen


----------



## freetourer (5. August 2012)

Möglicherweise hat sich die Ahead-Kralle etwas nach oben gesetzt. 

Kommt - wenn auch selten - mal vor.

Den Spacer würde ich aber oben drauf setzen. - Dein Vorbau ist zwar kein Leichtbau und wird vermutlich so auch nicht zerbröseln, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (5. August 2012)

Hab mich bei meinem crosser jetzt doch entschieden die zusatzbremshebel abzumontieren zusammen mit der Montage meiner neuen Mini-v. Deshalb mal eine Frage an die Rennradbesitzer unter euch: könnt ihr irgendwelche Firmen oder Lenkerbänder empfehlen? Ich hab derzeit ein schön weiches drauf, ka ob das so ne Art Schaumstoff oder Kork oder was auch immer ist, sowas weiches hätte ich auf jeden Fall gerne wieder, falls es da Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## kris. (5. August 2012)

Ich habs noch nicht, daher kein Erfahrungsbericht möglich, aber ich werde wenn es soweit ist das hier montieren: http://www.bikes2race.de/fahrradlen...-tape-microtex-lenkerband/a-252/?ReferrerID=7


----------



## nextfriday (5. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Hab mich bei meinem crosser jetzt doch entschieden die zusatzbremshebel abzumontieren zusammen mit der Montage meiner neuen Mini-v. Deshalb mal eine Frage an die Rennradbesitzer unter euch: könnt ihr irgendwelche Firmen oder Lenkerbänder empfehlen? Ich hab derzeit ein schön weiches drauf, ka ob das so ne Art Schaumstoff oder Kork oder was auch immer ist, sowas weiches hätte ich auf jeden Fall gerne wieder, falls es da Unterschiede gibt.



Specialized Roubaix


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. August 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Specialized Roubaix



Die Dinger sehen mal gemütlich aus. Hast du da selber Erfahrung mit gemacht? Und ich nehme mal an dass ein Set reicht für nen Lenker oder? Und was macht der Unterschied zwischen 30 und 40mm? Kann ich dass je nach Geschmack entscheiden oder hat dass tatsächlich was mit der Lenkerbreite oder so zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. August 2012)

Sagt mal, weiß einer von euch was oben bzw eher unten am Hermann passiert ist? Bin vom Bielstein aus runtergekommen und da war Feuerwehraufgebot und es wurde gerade ne Trage hochgeschleppt.. Irgendwer ne Ahnung wer derzeit da oben war? Hoffentlich nichts schlimmes passiert.


----------



## kris. (6. August 2012)

Ups...
Nö, keinen Schimmer. Evtl morgen auf lz.de zu lesen...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. August 2012)

Scheint angeblich eine Übung gewesen zu sein. Wenn nich wirds wohl Morgen tatsächlich in der lz stehen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. August 2012)

Jungs, wer morgen noch nichts geplant hat, die Alpecin Cycling Days an der Radrennbahn sind nen Besuch wert!  Und das meine ich jetzt nicht, weil Alpecin mein Arbeitgeber ist.

Ne nette kleine Ausstellermesse mit Rose, Lucky Bike, Radwelt, Swiss Eye, Rotor, etc., Fress- und Bierbuden, jede Menge Highlights für Kinder, Ballonfestival, und vieles mehr. Ein paar Promis aus der Roadszene sind auch vor Ort.


----------



## Masterwana (12. August 2012)

Und war gut?
Wollte eigentlich da auch mal gucken aber ich saß um 7 Uhr noch bei Mc Donalds in BS am frühstücken :beer: 
Ist mir erst wieder eingefallen als ne kleine Gruppe Rennräder vorbei kam


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. August 2012)

War nen tolles Event bei schönstem Wetter! Aber ich gehe davon aus, das dies im kommenden Jahr wiederholt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dong (19. August 2012)

Ist es richtig, dass der Kammweg vom Fernsehturm Porta nur noch teilweise befahrbar ist?


----------



## Dong (19. August 2012)

der kleine Trail neben der Straße rauf, bzw. runter zum Fernsehturm
laut maps heißt der Kammweg


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2012)

Heute haben wir ne 3 Stündige Saunatour hin gezaubert, das der Trail brannte


----------



## Tier (19. August 2012)

Dong schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, dass der Kammweg vom Fernsehturm Porta nur noch teilweise befahrbar ist?



Wenn man nen kleines Stück auslässt kann man's noch fahren.
Allerdings sollte man keine Angst vor bööösen Brennesseln haben. 
Gehört zur Standard-Feierabendrunde.


----------



## poekelz (20. August 2012)

Heute bei Lidl: "Profi-Equipment für Radsportler"

Hier noch der Link: http://www.lidl.de/de/Profi-Equipment-ab-20-08?et_cid=8&et_lid=836482


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (20. August 2012)

Was habt ihr euch eigentlich einfallen lassen um den Lenker aufm Montageständer vernünftig zu arretieren? Ich sehs nicht ein 30 Ocken für son bescheuerten Lenkerhalter von ParkTool auszugeben, finde aber auch nichts anderes. Und mit Bindfadenkonstruktionen funktioniert auch eher suboptimal xD


----------



## slang (20. August 2012)

entweder so aufhängen, dass das VR etwas tiefer liegt, oder mit nem einfachen Spanngurt.


----------



## exto (20. August 2012)

Hat jemand Lust, in der nächsten Zeit mal Harke und Klappspaten zu schwingen? 

Ich hab' heute einen traumhaften Spot entdeckt (sagen wir mal "an der Weser im Kreis Herford" ). Dort war mal vor offensichtlich Urzeiten ein Pfad am Steilhang, der wieder ein echter Leckerbissen mit echt ungewöhnlichem Flair werden könnte. Macht halt ein bisschen Arbeit...


----------



## 230691 (20. August 2012)

 Mountainbike-Piste wird abgerissen
Forstamt und Waldbesitzer in OWL setzen sich seit Montag gegen illegale Mountainbikepisten zur Wehr. 25 sogenannte Trails zählte ein Förster allein im Raum Bielefeld. Montag wurde die erste Räumaktion gestartet. Fast eine Woche lang werden Arbeiter zu tun haben, um drei der unerlaubt angelegten Trails zu beseitigen. Es sind bis zu 500 Meter lange, steile Hindernisstrecken. Alle liegen in einem FFH-Naturschutzgebiet. Waldbesitzer und Forstamt wollen die Trails wegen der Waldschäden, aber auch wegen des erhöhten Haftungsrisikos nicht länger dulden. Deswegen will das Regionalforstamt künftig stärker als bisher in den Wäldern kontrollieren. Gleichzeitig sollen jetzt im Teutoburger Wald geeignete Standorte für genehmigungsfähige Pisten gesucht werden.

Quelle: WDR Studio Bielefeld

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. August 2012)

Das Thema mit den legalen Trails gab es ja schon mal. Aber vielleicht ist es den Verantwortlichen mittlerweile über den Kopf gewachsen, was die Anzahl der Trails angeht, die überall entstanden sind. Ich bin aber noch etwas skeptisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (20. August 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Heute bei Lidl: "Profi-Equipment für Radsportler"
> 
> Hier noch der Link: http://www.lidl.de/de/Profi-Equipment-ab-20-08?et_cid=8&et_lid=836482



Ne Bikehose für 12.99!  Da tut mit der Arsch schon weh, wenn ich mir nur vorstelle damit zu fahren. Und das die Hose günstiger als nen Funktionsshirt ist, sagt schon alles.


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

Einige Trails werde ich vorerst meiden, damit die niedrige Trail Frequenz einige Gemüter ein wenig beruhigt


----------



## poekelz (20. August 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ne Bikehose für 12.99!  Da tut mit der Arsch schon weh, wenn ich mir nur vorstelle damit zu fahren. Und das die Hose günstiger als nen Funktionsshirt ist, sagt schon alles.



Die meisten Sachen sind auch eher für den Gelegenheitsradler, aber die Funkionswäsche von Lidl ist immer top gewesen.


----------



## kaibrunnert1 (20. August 2012)

230691 schrieb:


>  Mountainbike-Piste wird abgerissen
> Forstamt und Waldbesitzer in OWL setzen sich seit Montag gegen illegale Mountainbikepisten zur Wehr. 25 sogenannte Trails zählte ein Förster allein im Raum Bielefeld. Montag wurde die erste Räumaktion gestartet. Fast eine Woche lang werden Arbeiter zu tun haben, um drei der unerlaubt angelegten Trails zu beseitigen. Es sind bis zu 500 Meter lange, steile Hindernisstrecken. Alle liegen in einem FFH-Naturschutzgebiet. Waldbesitzer und Forstamt wollen die Trails wegen der Waldschäden, aber auch wegen des erhöhten Haftungsrisikos nicht länger dulden. Deswegen will das Regionalforstamt künftig stärker als bisher in den Wäldern kontrollieren. Gleichzeitig sollen jetzt im Teutoburger Wald geeignete Standorte für genehmigungsfähige Pisten gesucht werden.
> 
> Quelle: WDR Studio Bielefeld
> ...


 
also ich bin mir fast sicher das wenn die alle trails abreißen nach 1monat wieder neues gebaut wird


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

ja und?!was nützt das!?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. August 2012)

kaibrunnert1 schrieb:


> also ich bin mir fast sicher das wenn die alle trails abreißen nach 1monat wieder neues gebaut wird



Genau. Fronten weiter verhärten. Das schafft die Basis für 
die Zukunft.


----------



## exto (20. August 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Genau. Fronten weiter verhärten. Das schafft die Basis für
> die Zukunft.



Du fährst aber auch ganz gern die Trails im Wiehengebirge, oder? Wahrschein lich sind die durch die Gletscherschmelze am Ende der letzten Eiszeit entstanden. Auf jeden Fall völlig konfrontationsfrei und deshalb ohne schlechtes Gewissen zu konsumieren


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2012)

Bitte Jungs.

Ich denke die Trails rund um Lübbecke kann man rein gar nicht mit dem Ego oder ähnlichen vergleichen. Dort befindet sich meines Wissens nach mehr Bauwerk und das Verkehrsaufkommen ist auch anders.
Bitte stell das nicht auf eine Stufe. 
Wenn es hier um Lübbecke Ärger mit den Besitzern etc geben würde, wäre chucky und andere bestimmt dabei zuhelfen und drüber zureden. Da wird er (hoffentlich) nicht allein sein 


Was ich nun seit Wochen versuche, ist die "Buddler" rund um Lübbecke mal auf ein Gespräch zutreffen. Die Kids haben da einige Sachen gemacht, die man def. abreißen musste damits nicht zum Ärger kommt. Bsp. Kicker / Double aus geschnittenem Holz  (war sogar schon für Besitzer markiert)

Aber bitte, bitte Jungs lasst uns da jetzt nicht drüber streiten. Das Thema ist schon so oft thematisiert worden und wer sich angagiert, darf es gerne tun. Wer es nicht möchte, meckern oder sich bedeckt halten möchte, heizt das Thema bitte nicht an.


Bitte


----------



## wiehenrenner (20. August 2012)

Also über die Lübbecker Trails wurde in diesem Forum mal folgendes geschrieben:

_... wobei "Runde um Lübbecke" eher nach Rentner-RTF in hellblauen Spandex-Hosen klingt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

_Trailtechnish spielt die Musik doch eher zwischen Bergkirchen und Kaiser._

Ich denke also das unser Chucki beim rollern über die Forstautobahn sich keiner Schuld bewusst sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, in der nächsten Zeit mal Harke und Klappspaten zu schwingen?
> 
> Ich hab' heute einen traumhaften Spot entdeckt (sagen wir mal "an der Weser im Kreis Herford" ). Dort war mal vor offensichtlich Urzeiten ein Pfad am Steilhang, der wieder ein echter Leckerbissen mit echt ungewöhnlichem Flair werden könnte. Macht halt ein bisschen Arbeit...



solche Texte gehören ja sofort verboten.

Warst du nicht einer derjenigen, der vor Monaten als unser Moderator über die Stränge geschlagen hat, ziemlich fett das Maul aufgerissen hat?
Da haste den Erwachsenen gespielt, jetzt zeigt sich was fürn Kind du bist. 
Mit Klappspaten mal eben in den Wald.
Dir ist noch nicht aufgefallen das sich überall so langsam die Fronten verhärten?
Bisher war immer von Kids, die im Wald Unfug treiben die Rede. Macht sich super wenn da auch mal nen ü 50 oder wie alt du bist erwischt wird.


----------



## chucki_bo (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Du fährst aber auch ganz gern die Trails im Wiehengebirge, oder? Wahrschein lich sind die durch die Gletscherschmelze am Ende der letzten Eiszeit entstanden. Auf jeden Fall völlig konfrontationsfrei und deshalb ohne schlechtes Gewissen zu konsumieren



Verstehe den Post nicht. Eiszeit? Gletscherschmelze?

Oder soll das polemisch gemeint sein? Dann war der Versuch eher schwach.


----------



## exto (21. August 2012)

Ich frag mich halt immer, wie es sein kann, dass erwachsene Menschen, die offensichtlich mit mindestens durchschnittlicher Intelligenz gesegnet sind, auf Singeletrails durch den Wald radeln, ohne sich die Frage zu stellen, wie die wohl da hin kommen. 

Hier klingt eben ziemlich viel nach reinem Konsum. Wenn's Ärger gibt: "Ich war's nicht!" 

Wenn überhaupt niemand mit dem Klappspaten loszieht, gibt's auch keine Trails. Klingt komisch, ist aber so! Im übrigen geht's bei meiner diesbezuglichen Anfrage eben nicht um irgend einen Freeride Trail mit wilden Obstakles, sonden - Wie schon geschrieben - um einen Weg, der da offensichtlich schon seit 50 Jahren existiert und in Vergessenheit geraten ist. Aber Jens hat Recht: Lassen wir das.


----------



## kris. (21. August 2012)

Nimm Dir nen Schild, schreib drauf: "Wald-Cafe mit Biergarten" und stell es an den Beginn des Trails. Wenn die erste Wandergruppe das gesehen hat ist der ruck zuck wieder freigelaufen!


----------



## exto (21. August 2012)

Gute Idee!


----------



## nippelspanner (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ....um einen Weg, der da offensichtlich schon seit 50 Jahren existiert und in Vergessenheit geraten ist.



So´n alten Trail habe ich letztes Jahr auch gefunden. 
Mir fehlt aber einfach die Zeit, ihn freizulegen. 
Man ist halt kein Student mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> So´n alten Trail habe ich letztes Jahr auch gefunden.
> Mir fehlt aber einfach die Zeit, ihn freizulegen.
> Man ist halt kein Student mehr...



back from Italy....

Lese gerade mal so die letzten paar Tage auf. 

Exto, Nippel, können wir ja mal mit einer We. Runde in Verbindung bringen. 
Alte Wege sollte man pflegen damit sie nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Melonenmann (21. August 2012)

Hallo!
Falls ihr aus Bielefeld + Umgebung oder einfach nur das Interesse an einer Strecke habt oder uns Unterstützen wollt, dann schaut doch mal in diese "facebook-Gruppe" http://www.facebook.com/groups/135210279956263/permalink/135220056621952/?notif_t=like wir können dort jeden Gebrauchen, aber vorallem ist es mein Auftrag herauszufinden wie viele Leute in diesem Kreis Mountainbike fahren und wie viele Interesse an einer Mtb Strecke haben... Wie diese aussieht bzw wo sie entstehen kann ist noch unklarm, erstmal bin ich am zug so viele MTBler zu finden wie möglich und dann kann jeder weitere Schritt diskutiert werden!


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2012)

Hhhmmmmmhhhh --------is halt der _Slango._ Haste Jens Bitte nicht verstanden?!



slang schrieb:


> solche Texte gehören ja sofort verboten.
> 
> Warst du nicht einer derjenigen, der vor Monaten als unser Moderator über die Stränge geschlagen hat, ziemlich fett das Maul aufgerissen hat?
> Da haste den Erwachsenen gespielt, jetzt zeigt sich was fürn Kind du bist.
> ...


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Nimm Dir nen Schild, schreib drauf: "Wald-Cafe mit Biergarten" und stell es an den Beginn des Trails. Wenn die erste Wandergruppe das gesehen hat ist der ruck zuck wieder freigelaufen!


----------



## freetourer (21. August 2012)

interesse schon, bin aber nicht bei facebook ( und - oh wunder! - lebe trotzdem noch).

ohne diese kombination habe ich dann nicht das recht in zukunft dort mal zu fahren ?!


----------



## slang (21. August 2012)

jörg, auf deinen Quatsch da reagier ich mal nicht, weiß ja schon länger wie deine Kommentare so zu bewerten sind.


@ exto


exto schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt niemand mit dem Klappspaten loszieht, gibt's auch keine Trails..



Und die Aussage ist auch falsch, oder sind Trails bei dir automatisch mit Gaps, Doubles und wie der ganze Schei.. heisst verbunden?


----------



## exto (21. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> @ exto
> 
> 
> Und die Aussage ist auch falsch, oder sind Trails bei dir automatisch mit Gaps, Doubles und wie der ganze Schei.. heisst verbunden?



Kann das sein, dass du ein bisschen voreingenommen bist? Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie du aus den Paar Worten alle Informationen rausgefiltert hast, die du hier zum Besten gibst.

Ich versuchs mal zu erklären:

Der Unterschied zwischen irgend welchen Kids, und den "Ü 50" (noch nicht ganz, aber nah dran) - Waldnutzern liegt vielleicht darin, dass man sich mit den Jahren mehr Gedanken macht, wenn man handelt. Ok, beim schreiben kommt das bei mir nicht immer so durch, aber das ist ne andere Kiste. Wenn ich in den Wald gehe, um was zu bauen, mache ich mir vorher etliche Gedanken über Themen wie z. B. "wem gehört der Wald"?, "wie wird er genutzt" (Holzwirtschaft, Wanderer, Jäger)?, um nur einige zu nennen. Wenn das geklärt ist, mache ich mir Gedanken über den Trail selbst: Trailhead unauffällig genug? Erosionsgefahr? Anpasssung an die Geländeform? Ausnutzung natürlicher Hindernisse als Spaßfaktor möglich? Keine "Fallen" für zufällig vorbeikommende Biker wie z.B. Doubles, Gaps usw. ? Absoluter Vorrang des Schutzes der Vegetation?

Ich behaupte mal, mit Abschluss einer Vegetationsperiode sieht ein verantwortungsvoll gebauter Trail so aus, als sei er schon immer da gewesen.

Was den von dir so gern zitierten  Klappspaten angeht: In Amiland und Kanada gibt's für den Trailbau eine spezielle Harke/Hacke, die alles bietet, was man so braucht: Laub wegharken, Schrägen begradigen, bisschen Erde von A nach B verfrachten lockern und wieder feststampfen. Leider ist das Ding sehr ausladend und deshalb im deutschen (Regel-)Wald nicht zu gebrauchen. Ein Klappspaten kann das alles auch ein bisschen, wenn auch viel mühsamer, passt aber in den Rucksack, was bestens hilft, Provokation der übrigen Waldbevölkerung zu vermeiden. Dazu ne kleine Klappsäge um *TOTHOLZ* zu bearbeiten, fertig.

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du gern mal mitmachen und dir ein Bild machen, ob ich wirklich so'n kindisches A*loch bin, wie es offensichtlich deine Überzeugung ist.

Ach übrigens: "Maul aufreißen" (nicht nur von mir) vor ein Paar Monaten hat doch was gebracht. Inzwischen hat der Mod das Ding hier sehr souverän und unauffällig im Griff. Respekt!






nippelspanner schrieb:


> So´n alten Trail habe ich letztes Jahr auch gefunden.
> Mir fehlt aber einfach die Zeit, ihn freizulegen.
> Man ist halt kein Student mehr...



Dann muss sich die arbeitende Bevölkerung eben mal zusammen rotten  Eine Hand wäscht die andere...



Surfjunk schrieb:


> back from Italy....
> 
> Lese gerade mal so die letzten paar Tage auf.
> 
> ...



Gute Idee. Der Spot liegt allerdings n bisschen abseits der "üblichen" Routen. Sollte aber echt lohnend sein, weil mal was ganz, ganz anderes. Näheres bei Interesse gern per PN.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne "Orts*begehung*" mit anschließender Weißbierprobe vornehmen


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2012)

@ Slang
Dito und Quatsch ist das nicht, halt dich einfach mal zurück mit Negationen Wie so was zu schreiben hier "Maulaufreißen"sind unnötige Provokationen ( auch in anderen Threads in denen du so unterwegs bist)wie wir sie von dir schon kennen, leider. Oder jetzt dein letzter Kommentar dient ja nur dazu zu provozieren. Ich kenne den Exto ein ganz wenig  und der ist glaub ich ein ganz netter Kerl.

Und jetzt stänker halt rum was du willst, du kannst es eh nicht lassen, ich antworte auch nicht mehr drauf. 

Denn du wanderst definitiv jetzt wieder in die Ignorierverbannung.


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2012)

@ exto: 
Bin auch für ne Ortsbegehung mit Bierchen


----------



## slang (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass du ein bisschen voreingenommen bist? Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie du aus den Paar Worten alle Informationen rausgefiltert hast, die du hier zum Besten gibst.
> 
> Ich versuchs mal zu erklären:
> 
> ...


Ich soll voreingenommen sein, weil ich das, was du schreibst so nehme wie du es schreibst? Und jetzt nimmst du es mal schnell zurück?
Oder habe ich irgendwie nen ironischen Unterton nicht mitbekommen? Bzw. du hast ihn nicht richtig zum Ausdruck gebracht?

Hab ich irgendwo was von A..loch geschrieben?

Ich habe mit dir überhaupt kein Problem, schätze deine Posts die du hier absetzt durchaus, und gerade deshalb ist es mir komplett unverständlich, dass du hier, und bei der momentan angespannten Situation dazu einlädst nen neuen Trail zu buddeln. Auch wenns es "nur" ein seit ewig vergessener Weg ist, den man mal schnell wieder frei machen könnte.

Man sollte auch mal darüber nachdenken, ob für bestimmte Aussagen jetzt grad der richtige Zeitpunkt ist.

Im übrigen gehöre ich selbst zu der kurz vor ü50 Gruppe, hab aber noch nie irgendwelche Trails "bearbeitet". 
Ich hatte vor nen paar Tagen was im "WDR_Bericht"-Thread geschrieben, vielleicht magst das ja mal lesen

@Jörg,
kein Problem, ich bitte dich sogar darum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne "Orts*begehung*" mit anschließender Weißbierprobe vornehmen



Hab mal den für mich wichtigen Teil so stehen lassen und bin....



*Dafür* 



...rest Pm


----------



## kris. (21. August 2012)

Contenance, Jungs. Contenance....


Sonst **** isch Eusch!


----------



## chucki_bo (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass du ein bisschen voreingenommen bist? Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie du aus den Paar Worten alle Informationen rausgefiltert hast, die du hier zum Besten gibst.
> 
> Ich versuchs mal zu erklären:
> 
> ...






Glaubst Du diesen geistigen Dünnschiss eigentlich selbst??



und Jenseits : Ich bin so froh, dass Du auf u.a. exto gehört hast, denn dadurch bist Du ein echt souveräner und unauffälliger Mod geworden...


----------



## exto (21. August 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ... echt souveräner geworden...



Schade, dass dir das einfach nicht gelingen will...


----------



## chucki_bo (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Schade, dass dir das einfach nicht gelingen will...



Ja schade, aber ich bin auch kein Mod.

By the way:

Hast Du denn mittlerweile Deine Studie über die Nutzung, den Besitz, die Erosionsgefahr, Jäger und Wanderer, Trailhead, ... fertig - bei Deinem vergessenen Trail?

Dann kommen wir alle mit dem Klappspaten, weil wir ja nicht nur Konsument sein wollen !

Later

ich muss noch n bisserl weiterarbeiten....


----------



## Surfjunk (21. August 2012)

Ihr beiden....
...das wird nix mehr mit euch 

Ich hole mal Chips und Bier....das wird bestimmt noch interessant....


----------



## exto (21. August 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Hast Du denn mittlerweile Deine Studie über die Nutzung, den Besitz, die Erosionsgefahr, Jäger und Wanderer, Trailhead, ... fertig - bei Deinem vergessenen Trail?



Internetz macht's möglich 

Die meisten Info's hab ich zusammen. Das Praktische gucken wir uns Sonntag an, wenn dieser Surftyp dann Zeit hat. Kannst ja mitkommen. Vorerst mal ohne Klappspaten, allerdings. Nur gucken und Bierchen trinken...

Orkan, hast PN


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

Leute, bitte lasst es doch einfach sein. Das können ja keine Winterdepressionen sein - oder ist euch das Wetter zugut?!
Das führt zu nichts - jeder hat seinen Standpunkt gefestigt und verteidigt ihn. Das wird wohl auch in Jahren nicht anders sein und ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr hilfreich fürs OWL-Forum und Ärger ablassen müsst ihr doch nicht, oder?

Bitte Jungs, jeder hält sich zurück und es ist alles in Butter


----------



## exto (21. August 2012)

Wir sind doch alle schon wieder lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. August 2012)

Ich nicht!!


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. August 2012)

So um mal auf nen anderes Thema zu kommen. Ich brauche mal Hilfe und will es nicht unbedingt in die Kaufberatung etc. stellen. Vllt. weiss einer der OWLer nen Rat.
Ich hatte ja in Warstein oder auch vor Monaten im Forum angedeutet dem Pitch nen grossen Bruder an die Seite zu stellen. Also nen Freerider / DH für den Bikepark. 
Vllt. hätte ich die Möglichkeit nen 2011er Big Hit 1 zu kaufen. Die Ausstattung mit den X Fusion Dämpfern und Juicy 3 Bremsen ist ja nicht so der Hit. Der Rahmen hingegen soll ja schon was taugen. Hier sollte es also heissen günstig das kpl. Ding zu kaufen und ggf. bei Bedarf aufrüsten. Was würdet Ihr für sonen Hobel bezahlen? Rad 1 Jahr alt Einsätze (angeblich) 2x Park und nen paar Hometrails. Da ich es nicht eilig habe würde ich versuchen den VK etwas zu drücken. Wären 1000,- realistisch? Gut angelegt oder soll ich doch eher auf nen anderes Gesamtpaket schielen ? Das ganze soll finanziell nicht ausarten, und irgendwie bin ich gerade unschlüssig 
Edit: es ist nicht das Bike aus dem Bikemarkt hier (also der gleich Typ aber nicht das, das wäre mir zu teuer) !


----------



## the_Shot (21. August 2012)

Hey Chris, meinste n Big Hit bringts? Du willst doch n bisschen tricksen und dabei noch ordentlich Reserven haben und nicht im Highspeed Downhill Strecken glatt bügeln. Ich denke Du brauchst nen leichten Park Freerider. In der aktuellen Freeride ist n schöner Vergleich. Specialized Status vs. Kona Entourage vs. YT Noton. In dem Test sticht das Noton ganz gut raus als gelungener Mix aus DH & FR. Liegt allerdings bei ca. 2500.

Gebraucht kaufen bei solchen Kisten, Augen auf. Nicht das man nem chicken Blender unterliegt und Schrott kauft. 2x im Park und sonst nur aufm Hometrail

Ist klar
Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (21. August 2012)

und ch behaupte Hometrails im Süden sind härter als nen Tag in Wibe! 
Ich würde das auf jeden Fall per Abholung machen und ne Testfahrt starten!

Ich denke ein 170er tuts sehr sehr gut für dich - wiegst ja nichts! da würds auch ein mega machen, finde ich persönlich. Allerdings bleibt dann dein Pitch stehen, da du das Mega auch fürs Touren hernehmen könntest.

Ich schau mal was ich so als Beispiele finden kann


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. August 2012)

@ Sascha, ich bin von natur aus misstrauisch. Also selbst abholen und angucken wäre für mich selbstverständlich. Das die Aussagen über die Nutzung immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sind wissen wir beide denke ich.  Nen Young Talent kommt für mich nicht in Frage.

@Jens, na ja wenn ich in die Richtung 170 mm gehen würde, könnte ich auch einfach ne Lyrik ins Pitch hauen, + anderen Dämpfer LRS und vllt Bremse, dann hätte ich ein Rad in die Richtung, wenn auch "nur" mit 160 mm. Tourentauglich wäre es für mich dann auch noch. Wobei das was ich fahre könnte ich auch noch mit nem Tourqe FRX Playzone treten.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ne "Orts*begehung*" mit anschließender Weißbierprobe vornehmen



Dafür! 
PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (21. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Leute, bitte lasst es doch einfach sein. Das können ja keine Winterdepressionen sein - oder ist euch das Wetter zugut?!
> Das führt zu nichts - jeder hat seinen Standpunkt gefestigt und verteidigt ihn. Das wird wohl auch in Jahren nicht anders sein und ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr hilfreich fürs OWL-Forum und Ärger ablassen müsst ihr doch nicht, oder?
> 
> Bitte Jungs, jeder hält sich zurück und es ist alles in Butter



Man Jens, wir können das auch in OWL-Kuschelgruppe umbenennen.

Standpunkte sind dazu da, gelegentlich auch mal neu überdacht zu werden und ne Diskussion darüber regt dazu an.
Und ich provoziere dann auch mal mit etwas harschen Worten um Reaktionen zu erzwingen. Da werden dann auch Emotionen angestochen, und man hört erstmal was jemand wirklich zum Thema denkt.

Und in diesem Falle hat Exto ja auch reagiert, ich glaube, er provoziert auch ganz gern mal.  ( wobei ich ihm nicht unterstellen will, dass er heute emotional geworden ist)
Ich bin mit seiner Antwort ganz zufrieden, ob ich ihm da jetzt jeden Punkt so abnehme... na ja 

Und so Gelabber ala, ..ja lass uns drüber reden... ja ich verstehe dich ja auch... na gut, wenn du meinst, ich toleriere das dann....bitte, wirf nicht so fest mit dem Wattebäuschchen  ..Bla Bla Bla...

Das sind so Diskussionen, da kann man auch gleich gehen. 

Und wenn mich dann jörg auf seine Ignorliste setzt, kann ich auch mit leben


----------



## Tycron (23. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Contenance, Jungs. Contenance....
> 
> 
> Sonst **** isch Eusch!



Ein Monsters of Liedermaching-Hörer.  Sei geil..


----------



## kris. (23. August 2012)

Tycron schrieb:


> Ein Monsters of Liedermaching-Hörer.  Sei geil..



Jepp. 
*summ-biene-summ*


----------



## smartiemcfly (23. August 2012)

hey leute,
ich bin neu im Raum OWL (nähe Lemgo) und möchte natürlich weiter meinem Hobby nachgehen. 
Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute trails empfehlen? 
hab ein epic also vll nicht nur Downhill.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## kris. (23. August 2012)

Willkomen in OWL! 

Der alte Tipp ist immer noch der beste: Verabrede dich mit anderen zum biken und Strecken kennen lernen. Stärkt die Gemeinschaft und nicht jeder schöne Trail muss in der Öffentlichkeit ausposaunt werden.


----------



## exto (24. August 2012)

smartiemcfly schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich bin neu im Raum OWL (nähe Lemgo) und möchte natürlich weiter meinem Hobby nachgehen.
> Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute trails empfehlen?
> hab ein epic also vll nicht nur Downhill.
> ...



Mit dem, was hier im Forum so als "Trails" läuft, sieht's rund um Lemgo meines Wissens nicht so ganz dicke aus. Bin aber nicht mehr so wirklich Insider, da ich jetzt schon ne Weile an der Weser wohne.
Zum Touren ist die Gegend aber nett. Lemgoer Wald ist jenseits der Försterteiche ganz schön und nicht so überlafen (auch an Wochenenden). Wenn's mal weiter gehen soll, ist der E1 ne schöne Sache. Entweder Richtung Bösingfeld/Hameln/Sündel/Deister, oder über Detmold Richtung Eggegebirge. Hermannsweg ist landschaftlich auch ganz schön, mir persönlich aber, speziell an den Wochenenden, n bisschen zu bevölkert.

Ansonsten: Wiehengebirge, Deister usw.


----------



## kris. (24. August 2012)

Stimmt, den Hermannsweg sollte man am WE tunlichst meiden. 

Was auch immer ne gute Hilfe zum Eisteg ist: Wanderkarte im Massstab 1:25.000 kaufen und losziehen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Stimmt, den Hermannsweg sollte man am WE tunlichst meiden.
> 
> Was auch immer ne gute Hilfe zum Eisteg ist: Wanderkarte im Massstab 1:25.000 kaufen und losziehen.



Die werden aber auch immer seltener. Die Bielefelder Wanderkarte z.B. ist schon seit Jahren vergriffen. Tja, wenns keine Wanderkarte gibt, bleibt einem ja gar nichts anderes übrig als MTB zu fahren


----------



## exto (27. August 2012)

Topographische Karte 1:25000 (Normalausgabe) Landesvermessungsamt NRW


----------



## Surfjunk (27. August 2012)

Da hier ist sehr gut für sowas und frü Tutti

http://www.tim-online.nrw.de/tim-online/nutzung/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smartiemcfly (28. August 2012)

Danke für den Tip, nur bin ich nun schon seit einem Jahr hier in der Gegend an der Fh in Lemgo und obwohl ich die halbe Fh kenne (ist ja nicht groß) habe ich noch keine Biker kennengelernt. Deswegen gestaltet sich das mit dem Verabreden etwas schwierig


----------



## Masterwana (28. August 2012)

Könnte dir was hier in Bad Salzuflen zeigen.
Schreib mir bei Interesse ne PN


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. August 2012)

Gibts hier irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zur Formula The One Factory? Besonders im Vergleich zur Avid Elixir 7 die ich derzeit habe und die ein wenig mehr Bremskraft vertragen könnte manchmal? Geil aussehen tut sie ja schon..

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...modell-Scheibenbremsenset-VR+HR-203mm-PM.html

Is nur ein Beispiellink, weis nich obs die noch irgendwo billiger gäbe.

Von sich selber scheinen die Jungs ja recht überzeugt zu sein, wenn man deren Beschreibung so liest...

Edit:
Bzw. Code soll ja auch sehr sehr gute Leistung haben
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29729?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


Edit2:
Und Slang hat noch die Shimano XT oder XTR ins Rennen geworfen


----------



## slang (29. August 2012)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Könnte dir was hier in Bad Salzuflen zeigen.
> Schreib mir bei Interesse ne PN



Boah, wenn ihr im Stuckenberg mal ne Runde dreht, da würd ich mich auch mal gern guiden lassen.


----------



## the_Shot (29. August 2012)

Hey Wolfsblut, 

ich fahre ne 2011 Code R (ohne Druckpunktverstellung) an meinem Demo. Ist sehr bissig und lässt sich super dosieren, anders als bei meiner RX am Spicy, die kann nur on oder off. Zur The One kann ich nicht viel sagen, es gibt aber hier im IBC nen heiß diskutierten Thread im Bremsenbereich. Kann nur sagen das sich da die Geister scheiden und Bremspower von jedem anders wahr genommen und beschrieben wird. 
Nutz ma die Sufu und Du wirst fündig.

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## freetourer (29. August 2012)

moin.

die the one hatte bin ich schon gefahren. bremspower für mich schon fast too much und vor allem zu plötzlich. (200er scheiben)

muss man mögen, denke ich. mich hats zu sehr an meine alte louise fr mit 210/190 scheiben erinnert. da musste man auch immer nur kurz am hebel zucken und ist fast über den lenker abgegangen.

aktuell fahre ich an 2 bikes die aktuelle xt (umgerüstet von avid elixier und formula the one) und an einem ne aktuelle xtr(war schon dran). die verhalten sich komplett anders. man hat einen sauberen druckpunkt, und ab da lässt sich  die bremskraft  super uber den weiteren zug am hebel dosieren.

dazu kommt noch, dass es kein quitschen gibt wie bei der formula und leichter schleifrei bekommt man sie auch eingestellt.

zur code habe ich keinen vergleich, hole mir aber wohl nächsten monat nen neues enduro, da könnte eine dran sein. für den fall habe ich aber schon die neue zee hier liegen.


----------



## crossboss (29. August 2012)

Also Wolfsblut: ( Umbauen mach zwar immer echt Laune)

aber habe ja auch die *Elixier 7 *,und ich finde gerade gut ,das die toll zu dosieren ist , Power reicht dicke mit vo großer 200er Scheibe. Ich finde es negativ wenn man nur Power ohne Kontrolle hat , ein oder aus 

Ich wiege ja mit Rucksack schon mal 108 kg.  Lange Abfahrten und Bikeparkeinsätze verkraftet sie genauso problemlos und standfest.

Der Belagverschleiß ist mir allerdings etwas  too much , werde mal Trikstuffbeläge  auprobieren. 

Mich erinnert die Bremse von den positiven Eigenschaften an die zuverlässige 2009er Magura Luise

Ach ja, echt leicht ist sie zudem Ich fahr sie deshalb weiter.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## crossboss (29. August 2012)

Was neues ergibt sich da vllt positiv bzgl. der Legalisierung der MTB Strecken:

Michael Borgstätt schrieb mir heute :



 Michal Borgstädt  28. August 23:51   28.08. 2012, 20 Uhr in Bielefeld

 "Anwesend: Vertreter des Radsportvereins RC-Zugvogel, Vertreter der  Presse (Westfalen-Blatt), mehrere Leute aus der Mountainbike-Szene in  Bielefeld.
 Zu den einzelnen Punkten der Sitzung:
 Es wurden  mehrere Vorschläge und Varianten der Vorgehensweise zur Legalisierung  der Mountainbike-Strecken in Bielefeld diskutiert. Nach einer  mehrstündigen Diskussion wurde entschieden, dass folgende Schritte  eingeleitet werden:

 Der RC Zugvogel ist bereit eine  Downhill/Freeride Sektion aufzumachen. Diese wird auch Leuten aus  anderen Mountainbike Disziplinen zugänglich, Enduro und All Mountain  inbegriffen. Organisatorische Fragen werden in der Zukunft geklärt. 

 Innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen wird ein Konzept ausgearbeitet, welches  als Vorlage zur Verdeutlichung des Vorhabens an potenzielle  Grundstücksgeber seitens des Vereins vorgelegt wird. Das Konzept wird  eine informative Beschreibung des MTB-Sports und der einzelnen  Disziplinen beinhalten. Für die einzelnen Disziplinen werden die  Anforderungen an die Strecken beschrieben. Strecken werden so geplant,  dass Hobbyfahrer, als auch ambitionierte Sportler diese nutzen können.  Falls es in der Zukunft zum Streckenbau kommen wird, wird dieser unter  Aufsicht des Vereins erfolgen. 

 Es wird auf die Rückmeldung von  angesprochenen Waldeigentümern, Waldbesitzern und Förstern gewartet.  Weiterhin werden die Eigentümerverhältnisse von angesprochenen und als  geeignet befundenen Flächen geprüft.

 Haftungsmöglichkeiten werden recherchiert, aufgezeichnet und dem Radsportverein RC Zugvogel vorgelegt. 

 Die Presse hat dieses Vorhaben dokumentiert und wird darüber in einem Artikel informieren. 

 Es sind die ersten Schritte zur Legalisierung des MTB-Sports im Raum  Bielefeld. Ich bitte euch im Namen allen Initiatoren abzuwarten und  nicht für negative Schlagzeilen zu sorgen. Es ist viel Arbeit und es  gibt noch viel zu klären. 

 Danke an alle, die anwesend waren ! "


----------



## Masterwana (29. August 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Boah, wenn ihr im Stuckenberg mal ne Runde dreht, da würd ich mich auch mal gern guiden lassen.



Müsste der Stuckenberg sein...
Wie der genau heißt weiß ich grade nicht, wohne ja noch nicht lange hier. 
Hab nen paar strecken zwischen Bad Salzuflen und Wüsten gefunden.
Mache nachher, wenn ich Feierabend hab mal nen Threat dazu auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Was neues ergibt sich da vllt positiv bzgl. der Legalisierung der MTB Strecken:
> 
> Haftungsmöglichkeiten werden recherchiert, aufgezeichnet und dem Radsportverein RC Zugvogel vorgelegt.



Dazu würde ich mal die User "Taxifolia" oder "Schappi" befragen. Der deisterfreun.de e.V. hat da gerade eine tragfähige Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Also Wolfsblut: ( Umbauen mach zwar immer echt Laune)
> 
> aber habe ja auch die *Elixier 7 *,und ich finde gerade gut ,das die toll zu dosieren ist , Power reicht dicke mit vo großer 200er Scheibe. Ich finde es negativ wenn man nur Power ohne Kontrolle hat , ein oder aus
> 
> ...



Ich weis, umbaun is toll  Und neue Sachen haben auch  Gut dosierbar ist die auch, die Eigenschaft will ich auch unbedingt wieder haben, nur zum Ende hin könnte sie bissiger sein finde ich. Manchmal war schon etwas knapp bei plötzlichen Bremsungen. Also, gute, weiche Dosierbarkeit aber mit mehr Wumms wenn man komplett durchzieht.


----------



## kris. (29. August 2012)

Schonmal andere Bremsbeläge getestet? Soll ja günstiger sein als ne komplette Bremse... 

Und schliesslich sind wir Lipper!!!


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Topographische Karte 1:25000 (Normalausgabe) Landesvermessungsamt NRW



Ähm - das existiert schon seit 2008 nicht mehr. Kann natürlich sein, dass es da noch Restbestände gibt, aber in Zukunft kommt da nichts mehr.


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Gibts hier irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zur Formula The One Factory? Besonders im Vergleich zur Avid Elixir 7 die ich derzeit habe und die ein wenig mehr Bremskraft vertragen könnte manchmal? Geil aussehen tut sie ja schon.



Gibts da jetzt ne OWL-spezifische Sonderausgabe dieser Bremse oder was spricht dagegen, das in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24 zu posten?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. August 2012)

Nö, ich frag trotzdem lieber hier, is doch frei der Stammtisch. Und ich frag lieber Leute von denen ich weis, dass sie größtenteils ziemlich regelmäßig und aktiv fahren und die ich teils auch schonmal in vito gesehen habe, als mich dahinten von tausenden zuquatschen zu lassen. Ist ja auch kein handfester Gedanke, ich werd das mit den Bremsbelägen wohl wirklich erstmal austesten.
Und nachdem ich mich jetzt noch ein bisschen umgelesen habe, wird es WENN ich die Bremse mal austausche wahrscheinlich wirklich eher eine Code, die kriegt ja wirklich fast nur Lob was Dosierbarkeit und Bremskraft angeht.


Und ich bin garkein gebürtiger Lipper Kris, ich bin erst seit meinem ersten Lebensjahr hier. Vielleicht deswegen dieser überzogene Konsum von Dingen, die ich nich wirklich brauche, aber sie trotzdem haben will ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. August 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ähm - das existiert schon seit 2008 nicht mehr. Kann natürlich sein, dass es da noch Restbestände gibt, aber in Zukunft kommt da nichts mehr.



Also für unsere Ecke nutze ich die hier:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wanderkarte-Nordrhein-Westfalen-Blatt-39-Hermannsland/dp/3936184534/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346264968&sr=8-1"]NRW Wanderkarte 1:25.000, Blatt 39[/ame]

und [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Wanderkarte-Nordrhein-Westfalen-Eggegebirge-Nordteil-Freizeitinformationen/dp/3936184720/ref=pd_sim_b_5"]Eggegebirge Nordteil, Blatt 63[/ame]


----------



## kris. (29. August 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Nö, ich frag trotzdem lieber hier, is doch frei der Stammtisch. Und ich frag lieber Leute von denen ich weis, dass sie größtenteils ziemlich regelmäßig und aktiv fahren und die ich teils auch schonmal in vito gesehen habe, als mich dahinten von tausenden zuquatschen zu lassen.



Eben. 



Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und ich bin garkein gebürtiger Lipper Kris, ich bin erst seit meinem ersten Lebensjahr hier. Vielleicht deswegen dieser überzogene Konsum von Dingen, die ich nich wirklich brauche, aber sie trotzdem haben will ;D



Ich glaub ich überleg mir nochmal ob ich ne Runde mit Dir fahren will! 

Andererseits... Ich war ja sogar schon mit Bielefeldern unterwegs... 

Schei$$e, mir ist auch gar nix mehr heilig!


----------



## nextfriday (29. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man man, wo soll das noch hin führen?!? : lol:


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (29. August 2012)

Wir kriegen das schon noch hin  Genau wie mit Dennis und Rolf.... manmanman, ick brauch mehr Zeit verdammt.

Das mit der Code lass ich mir trotzdem nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.. aber ein Muss ist es bei der Elixir7 auf keinen Fall, da hast du schon Recht Jörg. Sieht halt saugeil aus und ich find die Druckpunktverstellung cool. Mal gucken ob irgendwann mal ein bisschen Geld übrig ist. Je nachdem ob wir von Ghost jetzt nen Austauschdämpfer bekommen... und je nachdem welcher es ist und wieviel ich mit dem verdienen kann wenn ich ihn verkaufe xD


----------



## kris. (29. August 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Man man, wo soll das noch hin führen?!? : lol:



Wir können ja ne Selbsthilfegruppe gründen.


----------



## the_Shot (29. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Wir können ja ne Selbsthilfegruppe gründen.



Hilf Dir selber, Duuuu Lipper


----------



## nextfriday (29. August 2012)

Da sieht man mal wie tolerant wir Lipper gegenüber den fiesen Randlippern sind


----------



## kris. (30. August 2012)

"Randlipper"???

Bielefeld ist doch Bronx von OWL... 
*duw*


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2012)

http://www.nw-news.de/owl/6996485_Waldbrand_an_der_Bielefelder_Huenenburg.html

und in der Bronx brennts


----------



## the_Shot (30. August 2012)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

ich hab ein Problem und zwar mit Gummis. Nein, nicht mit denen aus Latex, sondern den großen runden mit Noppen

Mein Enduro braucht neue Schuhe, folgendes Anforderungsprofil soll erfüllt werden: Der Reifen sollte einen geringen Rollwiederstand haben und möglichst leicht sein, da das Hauptaugenmerk auf Touren liegt. Sprich Wald- / Schotter- / Asphaltwege (70% Tour 30% Trail)

Dachte an einen Conti MK II in 2,2 am Hinterrad und vorne???

Bin für Vor- und Ratschläge offen

Tante Edit sagt: Ja ich weiß, es gibt nen Reifenfred und ne Sufu, will aber Eure Meinung bzw. Ratschläge hören ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (30. August 2012)

ich hätte noch ein paar schwalbe nobby nic schniegelnagelneu.
die könntest du für nen schmalen  haben.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## freetourer (30. August 2012)

habe in diesem jahr sehr viele reifen ausprobiert und bin mit folgender kombi am enduro sehr zufrieden:

LRS 1 (NoTubes Flow Felgen): hinten RubberQueen 2,2 BCC UST, Vorne Kenda Nevegal 2,35 DTC oder bei mehr Nässe DerBaron 2,3 BCC

LRS 2 (Spank Subrosa EVO Felgen): Vorne und hinten Rubber Queen 2,4 BCC

Die 2. Variante nehme ich, wenn ich weiß, dass es weniger Tour und mehr Trail-Geballer werden soll, die Reifen lassen sich tubeless montiert mit sehr wenig Druck (1,2 - 1,3 bar) fahren. 

Für etwas weniger Rollwiderstand könnte ich mir noch gut den Ardent 2,4 hinten vorstellen - fahr ich am 29er Fully hinten auch auf richtig langen Touren.

Für die Rubber Queen 2,4 brauchts aber mMn richtig breite Felgen, damit das Sinn macht. Die Flow fand ich schon zu schmal, die Subrosa sind schon o.k.. Aktuell baue ich mir noch einen Soank Spike 35 auf (Maulweite 30mm) um zu schauen, wie die Reifen da drauf funktionieren.


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2012)

Hey Shoty,
bei mir hat sich der MK 2 2,4 Protektion BCC sehr bewährt . Die Reifen fallen bei Conti recht schmal aus. Meiner ist bei ner 23 mm Maulweite an der Karkasse knapp 59 und 57 an den Außenstollen.

Daher würde ich immer wieder den 2,4 empfehlen. 
Der ist immerhin sogar tublessready spezifiziert. Ich fahr den auch ohne. Der Rollt super und ist auch für Enduro von Conti freigegeben.Grip ohne Ende.

Ich hatte den MK " neulich in Warstein am HR. Trotz meines beachtlichen Körpereinsatzes Null Probleme.

Und ich meine bei deiner Leibesfülle.........


----------



## JENSeits (30. August 2012)

vorne Muddy Mary 2,4" und hinten Fat Albert 2,35".
vorne den abfahrts-misch und hinten den touren-misch 

Das dürfte ggf. für deine Anforderungen zuviel Grip sein, ist aber ein Sorglospaket von Tour bis BP.


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. August 2012)

@ Sascha, ich habe jetzt die Mignions 2,35 drauf. Wie Du ja gesehen hattest baut der sehr schmal auf. Finde ihn aber das es wirklich nen guter allrounder ist. Habe ihn bis dato nur im trockenen getestet.


----------



## Surfjunk (30. August 2012)

Minion F hinten wie vorne in 2,35.
Ist schmal ja, aber läuft hier im Wald ganz gut wie ich finde.

Aktuell habe ich noch die Conti RQ in 2,4 Black Chili drauf wegen dem Bozenausflug.
Mal schauen wie die sich hier so auf Waldboden schlagen.


----------



## the_Shot (30. August 2012)

Nabend Jungs, 

erstmal Dankeschön für die Antworten 

Wolfi, danke, aber Nobbys hatte ich schon und die machen sich zwar gut an meinem Hardtail, aber für's Spicy sind die nix.

Chris und Surf, die Minions DH hab ich ja auch noch in 2.35, die wollt ich mal  aufm Demo ausprobieren. Für's touren rollen die mir zu schlecht.

Freetourer, an den Ardent hab ich auch schon gedacht, der rollt aber noch n tucken schlechter als der MK II.

Jens, ja - leider zu viel Grip, aber für's Trail und Park shreddern ideal.


Ich werd mir für hinten den MK II 2.4 in der Race Ausführung und für vorne ne Rubber Queen in 2.4 draufziehen und Berichten.


----------



## kris. (30. August 2012)

Highroller in 2.35?


----------



## JENSeits (30. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. August 2012)

Wie wär's mit Maxxis Advantage 2.4 vorn, Ardent 2.4 hinten. Fand ich immer klasse für dein Einsatzgebiet und hätte ich günstig abzugeben, bevor sie hier rumliegen.


----------



## freetourer (30. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> ....
> Freetourer, an den Ardent hab ich auch schon gedacht, der rollt aber noch n tucken schlechter als der MK II.
> 
> .....
> ...



Keine schlechte Wahl -denke ich- was Grip und Rollen betrifft. Ich hätte nur etwas Bedenken, was Duchschläge am MK angeht. Gerade in der Racesport-Variante sind die Seitenwände ganz schön dünn.

Nach 3 mal Durchschlag hab ich meinen MK entsorgt. Die UST - Version (soweit es mit Deinen Felgen geht) wäre noch ne Möglichkeit, wenn Du mit wenig Druck fahren willst


----------



## kris. (31. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


>



Falscher Thread!


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

YO Race Sport, weil man gefechtsmäßig ständig Platten flicken muß. Ich habe den X King 2,4 Race Sport gefahren mit 3 Platten auf einer Tour. Am Enduro zu schwach Protektion ist deutlich besser am HR



freetourer schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Wahl -denke ich- was Grip und Rollen betrifft. Ich hätte nur etwas Bedenken, was Duchschläge am MK angeht. Gerade in der Racesport-Variante sind die Seitenwände ganz schön dünn.
> 
> Nach 3 mal Durchschlag hab ich meinen MK entsorgt. Die UST - Version (soweit es mit Deinen Felgen geht) wäre noch ne Möglichkeit, wenn Du mit wenig Druck fahren willst


----------



## freetourer (31. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> YO Race Sport, weil man gefechtsmäßig ständig Platten flicken muß. Ich habe den X King 2,4 Race Sport gefahren mit 3 Platten auf einer Tour. Am Enduro zu schwach Protektion ist deutlich besser am HR



Den Versuch mit X-King 2,4 habe ich auch schnell beendet. 2 mal Durchschlag plus 1 mal Abflug wegen fehlendem Seitenhalt hat gereicht.

Wenn man annähernd so fährt, wie es 160mm zulassen, ist der Reifen einfach nicht annähernd ausreichend. Geil rollen tut er aber - selbst auf Asphalt.

Wenn Du dir das Gewicht von der 2,4er Queen nicht antun willst wäre vielleicht noch der neue Bontrager XR-4 ne Idee.

Den fahre ich auf Empfehlung von criscross am 29er vorne und der ist echt top. Sollte auch in "Kinderradgröße" funktionieren.


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

Nee ,in meinem Puky fahren für Toren die robusten MK 2,4 BCC Protektion mit Milchgesabberaber sicher, immerhinschön leichte , 740 Gramm mit 60 mL Milch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (1. September 2012)

moin!

heute im mindener tageblatt gelesen :

http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/hil...egel_in_Rothenuffeln_kreuzt_auch_Kammweg.html

gruß

michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. September 2012)

Die kannte ich gar nicht...


----------



## Tier (1. September 2012)

Da kann man ja schon fast froh sein das es hier auf der Ostseite so ruhig ist.


----------



## Surfjunk (1. September 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Die kannte ich gar nicht...



Dachte schon ich wäre der einzige....


----------



## exto (1. September 2012)

Kenn ich auch nicht. "kleiner Steinbruch" Kann ich mir nur an einer Stelle vorstellen, aber da gab's bisher nie ne Anbindung an den Kammweg...


----------



## nippelspanner (1. September 2012)

Kannte ich auch noch nicht.
Dank ans MT für die Info!
Schnell morgen nochx hin, bevor´s kommende Woche abgerissen wird...


----------



## exto (1. September 2012)

Auf den anderen Trails in der Gegend sind ja keine fetten Bauten. Das Meiste, das den Kammweg "begleitet", ist warscheinlich sowieso nicht unbedingt auf Biker zurück zu führen, oder wenn doch, eher unauffällig und auch von Wanderern gern benutzt.


----------



## chucki_bo (1. September 2012)

Naja, gerade dort sind parallel zum Kamm ne Menge 
netter Singles. Wäre schade drum. Nix wild gebautes, aber 
vermutlich mit mehr Reifenstollenabdrücken als Wanderschuhprofilen. 

Wird sich zeigen, ob die "Erbauer" dem großen MTB-Rest das Gebiet erstmal
auf Eis gelegt haben. 

Doof das.


----------



## Bassbrocken (1. September 2012)

Moinsen, 
ich würde mal gerne den Rat einiger einholen. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im August n Focus Hardtail zugelegt, Preis lag bei etwa 800 Euro. Wollte erstmal einsteigen und schauen ob ich Bock aufs Fahren bekomme. 
Habe in diesem Jahr jetzt knapp 2.500km damit gefahren. Bisher war ich bis auf die Bremsen auch sehr zufrieden. Leider musste ich nach der letzten Tour feststellen, dass mir der Rahmen am Verbindungspunkt zwischen Sattelrohr und oberen Rahmenrohr gebrochen bzw. gerissen ist. Direkt über der Schweißnaht ist nen Riss entstanden, der sich quasi ca. 200Grad ums Rohr schlingt. Dabei habe ich weder den Sattel zu hoch gestellt, noch die Sattelklemme voll angerissen, what ever. Gut...die Kombination aus Gewicht 110kg+ und evtl. dem Schwachpunkt einer Wärmeeinflusszone, konnte dem Ganzen vllt. etwas zusetzen. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich werde versuchen irgendwie den Rahmen noch ersetzt zu bekommen, vom Händler, vor allem weil ich den auch noch gefragt habe, ob das mit dem Gewicht klar geht. Der kann sich da natürlich rausreden...mal sehen.
Sollte ich den Rahmen nicht ersetzt kriegen, WAS KÖNNT IHR MIR SO EMPFEHLEN???

Ich wohne Richtung Driburg/Höxter die Ecke, fahre eigentl. 30% Straße, 50% Waldautobahn und 20% Trials.Ich hatte schon mal daran gedacht, mir n Fully zu holen, aber habe immer Angst, dass der Dämpfer hinten wackelt wien Eiterbeutel beim Berghoch fahren und ich null Energie auffe Straße bringe. Vor allem was das Gewicht angeht.. kA kann mir das jmd. ausreden und bestätigen, dass es evtl. auch Dämpfer gibt für die etwas schwereren Jungs?? 

Wär cool,wenn mir n paar Leute mal n paar Tipps geben... Danke euch!


----------



## JENSeits (1. September 2012)

Hey,

ich habe genauso angefangen wie du und bin dann zu meinem Spicy gewechselt (160mm Enduro). Wie schauts bei dir mit der Fahrtechnik aus? StÃ¶rt dich dein Hardtail auf Wurzeln? Falls du bei ruppigen Passagen Probleme bekommst wÃ¼rd ich dir ein Fully ans Herz legen.

In Anbetracht deines Einsatzgebietes und deinem Gewicht (hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten auch fast drauf  ) wÃ¼rde ich allerdings zum Hardtail tendieren. Da wÃ¼rd ich dann kein Carbon / Leichtbau Rad nehmen bei dem du das Gewicht teuer bezahlst. Vorteil von einem ~1500â¬ HT wÃ¤re das meist sehr gute P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis und die Sorgenfreiheit zwecks DÃ¤mpfer. 
in dem Einsatzgebiet wirst du fast nur LuftdÃ¤mpfer einsetzen kÃ¶nnen und die sind meist mit schwereren Fahrern Ã¼berfordert, wÃ¼rde ich tippen.

Vielleicht magst du ja sogar auf den neuen 29er oder 650b Trendzug aufspringen?!  Mehr bietet dir da die Sufu  Gibt schon viele Gleichgesinnte!


Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen,
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassbrocken (2. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe genauso angefangen wie du und bin dann zu meinem Spicy gewechselt (160mm Enduro). Wie schauts bei dir mit der Fahrtechnik aus? Stört dich dein Hardtail auf Wurzeln? Falls du bei ruppigen Passagen Probleme bekommst würd ich dir ein Fully ans Herz legen.


Also wir fahren teilweise schon ziemlich harte Passagen, aber fahrtechnisch hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, hatte eher, nach gefühlt 1Mio. mal Wurzeln überfahren, Probleme mit den Handgelenken, aber gut, das isn anderes Thema 




JENSeits schrieb:


> In Anbetracht deines Einsatzgebietes und deinem Gewicht (hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten auch fast drauf  ) würde ich allerdings zum Hardtail tendieren. Da würd ich dann kein Carbon / Leichtbau Rad nehmen bei dem du das Gewicht teuer bezahlst. Vorteil von einem ~1500 HT wäre das meist sehr gute P/L Verhältnis und die Sorgenfreiheit zwecks Dämpfer.
> in dem Einsatzgebiet wirst du fast nur Luftdämpfer einsetzen können und die sind meist mit schwereren Fahrern überfordert, würde ich tippen.


Also definitiv, wenn ich mir nen Rahmen hole, dann nur einen vernünftigen Aluminium Rahmen, Carbon fällt auf jeden Fall raus. Ich wollte eigentl. auch erstmal soviele Komponenten wie möglich von meinem alten Rad umschrauben, da Federgabel, Schaltung usw. noch top in Schuss sind. Also ein komplett neues Rad würde erstmal rausfallen.
Ich denke auch einfach, ein Hardtail das is schon das richtige für mich, auch wenn ich gern ma Gelüste hätte in Bikepark zu fahren, aber da muss ich mir dann einfach keine Illusionen machen, geht halt net. 



JENSeits schrieb:


> Vielleicht magst du ja sogar auf den neuen 29er oder 650b Trendzug aufspringen?!  Mehr bietet dir da die Sufu  Gibt schon viele Gleichgesinnte!



Überlegt hatte ich es schon, vor allem das 29er. Aber in Anbetracht der Lage, dass ich dann Rahmen+Laufräder usw. neu kaufen müsste, ist es mir für mein Studenten Budget erstmal zu teuer. Zumindest als Einmalinvestition. Da warte ich lieber noch 2 Jahre, bis die Kohle passt. 

Also falls jmd. n Tipp hat, wo es gute Rahmen gibt, immer her damit


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. September 2012)

Also so wie das klingt fährst Du schon sehr unterschiedliche Sachen und willst das Thema Bikepark auch nicht ganz ausschliessen? 
Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung das ausser dem Preis und dem erhöhtem Wartungsaufwand nix mehr gegen ein Fully spricht. Da Du ja auch keine CC Race Ambitionen hast, würde ich vllt. mal drauf schielen. 
Meine Schwester hat sich neulich auch ein Bike geholt. Zuerst sollte es nen Einsteiger Hardtail werden. Schliesslich wurde es ein Cube AMS 150. Bei Ihr sprachen da die optischen Gründe (vernachlässigenswert) und der erhöhte Komfort dafür.
Die Dinger sind mittlerweile so gut das Du die bestens über die meisten Steigungen pedalieren kannst. Gabelabsenkungen und Pro Pedal tuen Ihr übriges. Sollte das ganze finanziell für dich nicht ganz weit weg sein, würde ich mich ruhig mal auf nen Fully setzen und probefahren. Du kannst mit nem 150 mm Fully halt alles machen, wenn es auch in allen Disziplinen nicht ganz perfekt es, aber ich glaube das erwartest Du dann nicht vom Bike. Ich muss sagen das ich es bereue erst so spät auf nen AM / Enduro Fully umgestiegen zu sein. Seitdem macht mir der Sport wieder richtig Spass.


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> Also wir fahren teilweise schon ziemlich harte Passagen, aber fahrtechnisch hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, hatte eher, nach gefühlt 1Mio. mal Wurzeln überfahren, Probleme mit den Handgelenken, aber gut, das isn anderes Thema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reklamiere doch erst ein mal den defekten Rahmen. Wenn Dein Händler das vernünftig abwickelt solltest Du bald kostenlos einen neuen bekommen.


----------



## crossboss (2. September 2012)

OK bin wieder dabeiwar geil gestern an der Porta



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Kannte ich auch noch nicht.
> Dank ans MT für die Info!
> Schnell morgen nochx hin, bevor´s kommende Woche abgerissen wird...


----------



## Bassbrocken (2. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Also so wie das klingt fährst Du schon sehr unterschiedliche Sachen und willst das Thema Bikepark auch nicht ganz ausschliessen?
> Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung das ausser dem Preis und dem erhöhtem Wartungsaufwand nix mehr gegen ein Fully spricht. Da Du ja auch keine CC Race Ambitionen hast, würde ich vllt. mal drauf schielen.
> Meine Schwester hat sich neulich auch ein Bike geholt. Zuerst sollte es nen Einsteiger Hardtail werden. Schliesslich wurde es ein Cube AMS 150. Bei Ihr sprachen da die optischen Gründe (vernachlässigenswert) und der erhöhte Komfort dafür.
> Die Dinger sind mittlerweile so gut das Du die bestens über die meisten Steigungen pedalieren kannst. Gabelabsenkungen und Pro Pedal tuen Ihr übriges. Sollte das ganze finanziell für dich nicht ganz weit weg sein, würde ich mich ruhig mal auf nen Fully setzen und probefahren. Du kannst mit nem 150 mm Fully halt alles machen, wenn es auch in allen Disziplinen nicht ganz perfekt es, aber ich glaube das erwartest Du dann nicht vom Bike. Ich muss sagen das ich es bereue erst so spät auf nen AM / Enduro Fully umgestiegen zu sein. Seitdem macht mir der Sport wieder richtig Spass.



Hmm... wie oben schon beschrieben. Eigentl. bin ich auch sehr für nen Fully, jedoch hab ich auf Grund meines Gewichts einfach die Bedenken, selbst wenns zu anfang mit dem Dämpfer okay ist, dass irgendwann das Teil an Dichtigkeit oder so verliert und der mein Gewicht nicht mehr vernünftig hält, anfängt zu federn, etc.. 110kg sind nun mal kein Pappenstiel..
Dazu steht für mich absolut im Vordergrund, dass der Rahmen 1a Qualität hat. Ich hab halt kein Bock auf weitere Rahmenbrüche, da das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich ins Auge hätte gehen können. 

letzten Endes haste wohl Recht, es hilft alles nichts, ich muss einfach mal wo Probe fahren. 

@ohneworte: Ist schon richtig, aber irgendwie habe ich das Auge schon auf andere Sachen gerichtet, denn ein Fehler kommt selten allein.


----------



## exto (2. September 2012)

Budgetgründe kannst du aber nicht geltend machen, wenn du auf einen Fully-Rahmen schielst. Der kostet nämlich auch deutlich mehr, als ein HT Rahmen.

So wie's aussieht hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1.: 26" HT Rahmen: Günstigste Möglichkeit. Musst aber auf die Maße für Sattelstütze, Steuersatz und Umwerfer achten, sonst wird das alles neu fällig und es ist Schluss mit billig.

2.: Fully Rahmen: Wird deutlich teurer, auch hier auf die Maße achten. Außerdem gucken, wie die Leitungen verlegt werden, damit du nicht mit zu kurzen Bremsleitungen dastehst. Wird auch entweder teuer oder mühsam.

3.: 29er HT Rahmen plus Laufradsatz: Bei dem von dir beschriebenen Einsatzbereich IMHO die "passendste" Lösung.

4.: Rahmen ersetzen lassen, Komplettbike verkaufen, was neues ganz nach deinem Geschmack holen. Wohl die vernünftigste Lösung...


----------



## MUD´doc (3. September 2012)

@ Bassbrocken
Moin Nachbar.
Das mit den 110kg kann ich verstehen. Wenn ich voll ausgerüstet auf Trailtour gehe, 
sind die 110 kg gefühlt auch schon drin. Ein stabiler LRS-Satz und flexlose Gabel ist für 
mich wichtiger als auf Leichtbau zu gehen.

Ansonsten wegen Rahmen könnte ich dir Rebell-Bikes in Vinsebeck empfehlen.
Der Ralf ist der Einzige, den ich an meinem Fully rumschräuberln lasse ;]

Ansonsten Budgetmässig bei einem Studenten: Bikemarkt und selbst schrauben.
Oder für ´ne Zeit "Sappho" und "Limericks" in Pb meiden und auf was Neues sparen =]D
Grüße


----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ Bassbrocken
> Moin Nachbar.
> Das mit den 110kg kann ich verstehen. Wenn ich voll ausgerüstet auf Trailtour gehe,
> sind die 110 kg gefühlt auch schon drin. Ein stabiler LRS-Satz und flexlose Gabel ist für
> ...



Und auch Bier- bzw. Whiskytrinken geht mit dem Ralf auch prima. Hab ich Freitag erst wieder erfahren dürfen.


----------



## kris. (3. September 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Oder für ´ne Zeit "Sappho" und "Limericks" in Pb meiden



Das Limericks meiden?!? Und wie soll er dann die lebensnotwendige Mindestversorgung mit Guinness sicherstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (4. September 2012)

Hast ja recht, aber stellt dir vor, er würde es 4 Wochen lang durchhalten! 
Dann hätte er genug Geld für´n Carbon-HT mit Lefty und Enve-LRS!!! *grins*


----------



## kris. (4. September 2012)




----------



## Bassbrocken (4. September 2012)

gut das ich nicht mehr in Paderborn wohne und meine nächtlichen Aktivitäten dort ziemlich stark eingeschränkt habe


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. September 2012)

Kennt hier jemand zufällig einen guten Orthopäden im Raum Bielefeld? Möchte mir bezüglich meiner Knie noch gerne eine zweite Meinung einholen...

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand zufällig einen guten Orthopäden im Raum Bielefeld? Möchte mir bezüglich meiner Knie noch gerne eine zweite Meinung einholen...
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael



In BI nicht, aber in HF ist Dr. Harald Kämper ein echter Checker! 
Hat auch unser Töchterchen "hingebogen"


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2012)

Sagt mal, bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der die 2012er Eurobike Berichterstattung total langweilig findet? 
In 2 von 3 Interviews heißt´s doch immer nur: "Dieses Jahr haben wir nicht viel neues...." 
Höchstens bekannte Rahmen für 27,5" oder 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (5. September 2012)

Naja, jedes Jahr ne neue Revolution wird wohl schwer. 
Ich denke im Moment sind alle damit beschäftigt auf den 650b-Zug aufzuspringen.
Ich finds aber auch nicht schlimm, wenn mehr Evolution als Revolution stattfindet.


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. September 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Kennt hier jemand zufällig einen guten Orthopäden im Raum Bielefeld? Möchte mir bezüglich meiner Knie noch gerne eine zweite Meinung einholen...
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael


 
Alternativ Dr. Ettinger in Melle, hatte bei Ihm ne Kreuzband OP, war top.


----------



## crossboss (5. September 2012)

Ich denke 650B ist ja schon alt wird aber marketingtechnisch viel zu sehr gepusht. Erinnert an dieses 29er gelaber. Das macht irgendwie auch physikalisch keinen rechten rechten Sinn, wenn man bedenkt, wie gering doch der Unterschied zu dicken 26 Zöllern ist.

Warten wir mal ab was die uns"liefern" wollen


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Alternativ Dr. Ettinger in Melle, hatte bei Ihm ne Kreuzband OP, war top.



OK, werde mich da mal erkundigen. THX


----------



## wolfi (5. September 2012)

also wenns um kreuzband geht,
kann ich die rosenhöhe empfehlen (hört sich blöd an, is aber so )
ich bin da vor 18 jahren (unter anderem) dort nach einem moppedunfall am kreuzband operiert worden. und das operierte knie ist besser als mein originales
der meister heißt Dr. Wigro. vor 4 jahren war er noch dort.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## freetourer (5. September 2012)

Och nö - jetzt fängt Jörg schon wieder mit seinem 29er Gebashe an. 

Hast Du nicht deswegen im 29er Thread Hausverboot und bist auf einigen Ignorier - Listen gelandet ?


----------



## poekelz (5. September 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der die 2012er Eurobike Berichterstattung total langweilig findet?
> In 2 von 3 Interviews heißt´s doch immer nur: "Dieses Jahr haben wir nicht viel neues...."
> Höchstens bekannte Rahmen für 27,5" oder 29".



Das einzig spannende (nur berichtet niemand wirklich drüber) finde ich, dass die bisherige Enduro-Klasse nun vielfach (34er Fox 160mm) mit den bisherigen AM-Plus 150mm zu verschmelzen scheint und neue Enduros immer mehr Richtung 170-180mm Federweg (frührer "Super-Enduro") gehen...bei fast gleichem Gewicht 

...irgendwie wussten die Liteville Leute das scheinbar schon früher, als sie vor 2 Jahren das 601 auf den Markt brachten - sorry Nippel, aber speziell für dich musste ich *den* noch anhängen


----------



## crossboss (5. September 2012)

Ach so wars doch sowieso nicht gemeint. Mir ist doch egal was ihr fahrt


----------



## Bassbrocken (5. September 2012)

Für alle die es interessiert, ich bekomme wohl von der Firma Focus meinen Rahmen ersetzt, sofern die mir bei ihrer Untersuchung nicht noch mutwillige Zerstörung oder Ähnliches angehängen wollen. Mein Händler meinte  aber, dass das bisher immer ohne Probleme von Statten ging und ich da eigentl. auch nichts erwarten sollte, sofern ich nicht mitten Vorschlaghammer das Teil auseinandergeschlagen hab.


----------



## kris. (5. September 2012)

na also, geht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. September 2012)

Focus war bei mir damals auch sehr kulant


----------



## poekelz (5. September 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Och nö - jetzt fängt Jörg schon wieder mit seinem 29er Gebashe an.
> 
> Hast Du nicht deswegen im 29er Thread Hausverboot und bist auf einigen Ignorier - Listen gelandet ?



Genau, da will ich auch drauf - muss da auch mal nen bisschen stänkern gehn 

Neundzwanzigerbashen find ich


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...irgendwie wussten die Liteville Leute das scheinbar schon früher, als sie vor 2 Jahren das 601 auf den Markt brachten - sorry Nippel, aber speziell für dich musste ich *den* noch anhängen




Ich habe nichts gegen Leidviel im Allgemeinen und das 601 im Besonderen. 
Im Gegenteil: Abseits vom typischen LV-Anoschwarz und den passenden Aufbau vorausgesetzt ist es ´n geiles Ding!
Verstehe nicht, warum speziell die 301er immer so schnell angefasst sind. 
BTW: Was fährst Du eigentlich für´s Bike? 

PS: Komm lieber mit in den Deister, alte Kiste! Und bring den Versicherungsfuzzi gleich mit. Wo steckt der eigentlich die ganze Zeit?
Verkauft vermutlich wieder 90-jährigen Omas Lebensversicherungen mit t > 30 Jahren.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. September 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Leidviel im Allgemeinen und das 601 im Besonderen.
> Im Gegenteil: Abseits vom typischen LV-Anoschwarz und den passenden Aufbau vorausgesetzt ist es ´n geiles Ding!
> Verstehe nicht, warum speziell die 301er immer so schnell angefasst sind.
> BTW: Was fährst Du eigentlich für´s Bike?
> ...




Alter, das habe ich gelesen!

Bin im Osten zurzeit und bring den Jungs hier bei wie man das mit der Oma macht 

Müsste aber so gegen WE wieder im Lande sein wenn alles gut geht. 
Morgen Hamburg, und dann so langsam Richtung Heimat.


----------



## RolfK (5. September 2012)

Moins

hat jemand von euch einen Luftdämpfer 216x63mm rumliegen, den er mir übers Woe leihen könnte? Mein Vivid streikt zur Zeit und ist beim Service, nur scheint es länger zu dauern als geplant.


----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Genau, da will ich auch drauf - muss da auch mal nen bisschen stänkern gehn
> 
> Neundzwanzigerbashen find ich



Dann bringe ich zukünftig zu Tourentreffs mit Euch nur noch 29er mit!


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

29er Stahl-Rahmen von Sobre  gefällt



Bassbrocken schrieb:


> Für alle die es interessiert, ich bekomme wohl von der Firma Focus meinen Rahmen ersetzt, sofern die mir bei ihrer Untersuchung nicht noch mutwillige Zerstörung oder Ähnliches angehängen wollen. Mein Händler meinte  aber, dass das bisher immer ohne Probleme von Statten ging und ich da eigentl. auch nichts erwarten sollte, sofern ich nicht mitten Vorschlaghammer das Teil auseinandergeschlagen hab.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich aber mein Blick mal weiter auf ein 29er HT fokussiert und hab mir einen Stahlrahmen von Sobre besorgt. Ich werd jetzt langsam, wenns Geld reicht, nach und nach ein 29er aufbauen wollen.


----------



## nippelspanner (6. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Neundzwanzigerbashen find ich



Ich auch! 
Mit Ausnahme von Exto´s Cotic habe ich bisher nur hässliche Twäntineiner gesehen!
Aktuelles Beispiel aus dem Gruselkabinet:






Ohne Worte!


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

Nippelchen du pöser Pube das is jetzt aber politisch unkorrekt, nicht das du gleich irgendwo auffe Liste musst

Ich finde das *ausdrücklich unmöglich* das es in MTB News hier sowas gibt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503669


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

apropo hässlich kennt Ihr den schon?und jetzt hackt nicht mehr auf den Großkalibern rum !

http://bonobo.blog.de/2012/04/29/13-13595494/


----------



## kris. (6. September 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> Mit Ausnahme von Exto´s Cotic habe ich bisher nur hässliche Twäntineiner gesehen!


 
Ich hätte nen hübsches im Angebot


----------



## poekelz (6. September 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> Mit Ausnahme von Exto´s Cotic habe ich bisher nur hässliche Twäntineiner gesehen!
> Aktuelles Beispiel aus dem Gruselkabinet:
> 
> Ohne Worte!



Die Kurbel gefällt mir 

@Kris: Dem armen John Parker bleibt auf seine alten Tage aber auch wirklich nichts erspart.


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

hat was.............................-
.............irgendwie was großspuriges

aber das ist ganz cool


----------



## kris. (6. September 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> @Kris: Dem armen John Parker bleibt auf seine alten Tage aber auch wirklich nichts erspart.


 
Tja... Aber im direkten Vergleich mit dem SB66 finde ich die Proportionen ganz gelungen.


----------



## nippelspanner (6. September 2012)

Na ja, wenigstens ist das Yeti nicht so´ne WC-Ente auf Rädern wie das Giant!
Trotzdem: John Parker würde sich im Grabe umdrehen...wenn er schon tot wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

Stellt Euch mal nicht so an:


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. September 2012)

Boah seit mir nicht böse, aber ich finde die Dinger alle hässlich... wenn das Standart wird gehe ich Inliner fahren oder sonst was machen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (7. September 2012)

Warum sollte sich John Parker im Grabe umdrehen wenn er schon tot wäre? Hat er mal gesagt, dass er 29er hasst? Wenn nicht könnt ihr doch garnicht wissen was er davon hält. Er ist immerhin Begründer einer der ersten Bikeschmieden und dürfte dem Fortschritt als Entwickler nicht gerade abgeneigt sein. Es ist ja nunmal Fakt, dass 29er gewisse Vorteile haben. Schön aussehen tun sie auch nicht meiner Meinung nach, aber das is ja nun nicht alles. Für die meisten sehr wichtig (für mich auch, ja  ), aber theoretisch kein Grund.
Soll doch jeder fahren was er möchte. Viel schlimmer finde ich diese jährlichen Modellwechsel und kompletten Umkrämpelungen von Bikekonzepten. Anstatt mal an einem erfolgreichen Modell aufzubauen und mit kleinen aber feinen Detailänderungen zu verbessern müssen jedes Jahr komplett neue Modelle rauskommen und alte rausgenommen werden. Kein Mensch kann mehr genau sagen, ob das Modell, das er sich bestellt hat auch wirklich alltagstauglich ist, oder irgendwelche versteckten Kinderkrankheiten hat.^^


----------



## crossboss (7. September 2012)

Das Univega sieht aus wie ein richtiges Fahrrad, dann gehts doch noch oder? Aber die Laufräder sind nicht gerade mein Geschmack!



ohneworte schrieb:


> Stellt Euch mal nicht so an:


----------



## crossboss (7. September 2012)

Ach so, ich wollte bezüglich 27,5 Zoll auch eigentlich nur meinen Frust darüber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass jetzt Alles im Bikemarkt noch unübersichtlicher wird. Die Händler noch mehr verwirrendes Zeug beim verkaufen quatschen  müssen usw. Lagerhaltung wird auch umständlicher. Ob das der Riesenbringer wird muss sich dann erst noch zeigen. Aber was sich verkaufen lässt gewinnt wohl immer. Aber ich habe mich ja auch irgendwann an die *Neunundzwanziger* gewöhnt(müssen)
Ich sag nur siehe *Sommerloch*


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. September 2012)

Der Größenunterschied ist bei 27,5 doch so gering das man den Unterschied kaum erfahren können wird.


----------



## wolfi (7. September 2012)

meiner meinung nach sollen die bauen was sie wollen.
der markt regelt das dann schon... solange ich noch genug 26er kram bekomme ist mir das ziemlich wumpe.
das "glorreiche" 24er hinterrad ist im dh auch recht schnell wieder verschwunden
gruß
wolfi


----------



## exto (7. September 2012)

Bassbrocken schrieb:


> ... hab mir einen Stahlrahmen von Sobre besorgt...




Das hört sich nach ner verdammt guten Entscheidung an !




ohneworte schrieb:


> Stellt Euch mal nicht so an:



Wenn man das Ding denn so kaufen könnte  Is doch 'n Prototyp, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach ner verdammt guten Entscheidung an !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Axel,

Einzelstück nur für mich!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## nippelspanner (10. September 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich John Parker im Grabe umdrehen wenn er schon tot wäre? Hat er mal gesagt, dass er 29er hasst? Wenn nicht könnt ihr doch garnicht wissen was er davon hält. Er ist immerhin Begründer einer der ersten Bikeschmieden und dürfte dem Fortschritt als Entwickler nicht gerade abgeneigt sein. Es ist ja nunmal Fakt, dass 29er gewisse Vorteile haben. Schön aussehen tun sie auch nicht meiner Meinung nach, aber das is ja nun nicht alles. Für die meisten sehr wichtig (für mich auch, ja  ), aber theoretisch kein Grund.
> Soll doch jeder fahren was er möchte........





Es ging hier um´s "29er-Bashing". Das ist Englisch und heißt so viel wie "immer feste druff"! 
Da sollte man dann keine differenzierten Meinungsäußerungen erwarten. 
Tut der erfahrene IBC-User aber auch nicht, weil er weiß, dass diese sowieso nicht bierernst gemeint sind.
Munter bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. September 2012)

Also ich persönlich nehme jedes Bier ernst!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. September 2012)

Genau, denn jedes verdammte Bier hat das verdammte Recht ernst genommen zu werden!  Sogar 29er biere! Ich nehm hier zukünftig einfach garnichts mehr ernst


----------



## wolfi (10. September 2012)

Was? Wer bestellt 29 bier?

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2012)

ich!


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich!


 
Trainierst du bereits fürs Oktoberfest? Einarmiges Reißen in der Literklasse  gelle.


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2012)

naja, mit der Abteilung aufm Blasheimer ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> hat was.............................-
> .............irgendwie was großspuriges
> 
> aber das ist ganz cool



Ach - ich wusste gar nicht, dass die auch in 29ern machen. Ich kannte nur die Staubsauger von denen..


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Boah seit mir nicht böse, aber ich finde die Dinger alle hässlich... wenn das Standart wird gehe ich Inliner fahren oder sonst was machen.



"Standart" wird das nie - da haste Glück


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. September 2012)

Jungs, ich frag mal wieder lieber hier als im Suspension-Forum:

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem X-Fusion Vector HLR Air gemacht? Da im Cagua ein Dämpfer mit falschem Hub verbaut wurde, sind einige Käufer (mich eingeschlossen) im Moment dabei, Ersatz bzw. Austausch einzufordern. Der Monarch Plus der derzeit im Rahmen sitzt, scheint echt nicht dafür ausgelegt zu sein und macht nicht sonderlich viel Spaß, das ist selbst mit meiner wenigen Erafhrung zu merken.

Zuerst gab es Gerüchte, dass wir einen DB Air von Cane Creek bekommen. Mittlerweile stehen die Chancen aber schlecht, da der Dämpfer wohl nicht in den 2012er Rahmen reinpasst. Der Berater von Ghost meinte nun, dass es wahrscheinlich auf einen angepassten Vector HLR Air rauslaufen wird.

Zuerst war ich allein vom Namen X-Fusion garnicht begeistern, hatte vor zig Jahren mal einen und der war einfach grottig. Nachdem ich mich aber jetzt ein wenig eingelesen habe, musste ich festsstellen, dass die Firma wohl einen üblen Qualitätssprung gemacht zu haben scheint! Ich lese eigentlich fast nur gutes vom Vector Air. Wenn hier einer schonmal einen unterm Arsch hatte, wäre ich sehr froh um einen Erfahrungsbericht. Muss planen ob ich den ausprobiere, oder ihn direkt verkaufe und mir was anderes suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (14. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593204&highlight=vector+air

Da steht etwas zum Vector Air. Bin auch sehr an den Dämper interessiert...
Werde aber wohl noch etwas warten müssen.
Glaube nicht, dass mein RT3 das auf längere ZTeit mitmacht und etwas mehr Performance bei sehr ruppigen Gelände erwünsch ich mir auch

Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du ihn hast^^


----------



## crossboss (17. September 2012)

bei meiner Ersatzteilrecherche für mein 99er Element T.O. bin ich auf das kleine _Rocky Schätzchen _ gestoßen Ich freu mich schon auf den _Neuaufbau meines schönen Oldtimers_





. Demnächst mehr

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQN_ndMzaiM&feature=player_embedded"]Rocky Mountain Bikes von Radsport Kimmerle GÃ¤rtringen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2012)

So, jetzt ists soweit!

Die gerissene Spicy-Kettenstrebe (außerhalb der Garantie) liegt beim Händler und eine Neue ist gekommen. Gibts aber wohl nur in weiß/blau und für 100 Ocken  Bezahlen muss ich erstmal nichts, solange ich nichts haben will. 
Falls ich die Neue kaufe, muss die Alte zu LP nach Frankreich gehen.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ziemlich mies! Sich so ne Strebe nur in einer Farbe aufs Lager zulegen, obwohl es jedes Jahr nur 3 verschiedene gab. Bei 15 verschiedenen Farben könnt ichs verstehen, aber bei 3 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich gebe dem Spicy an sich nur noch 1 bis max. 2 Jahre die es mich begleiten kann. Finanziell ists im Moment Mau, einfach nen Komplettbike kaufen ist definitiv nicht drin.

Sollte ich die Strebe vorerst zurückholen und im Alubetrieb um die Ecke mal nachfragen ob sie die gegen ne Kiste Bier schmweißen? Mehr als nochmal reißen kann sie ja nicht. Brechen wird sie dann ja hoffentlich nicht ganz, sodass ich oder der Rest vom Rad Schaden nehmen .. Stichpunkt Wärmebehandlung?!


Ach mann, das regt mich doch sehr auf. Ich klapper erstmal andere LP-Händler ab, ob die vllt helfen können.


LG Jens ...


----------



## kris. (18. September 2012)

hmpf... bei alu schweissen wäre ich glaube ich vorsichtig.
nicht das du dir direkt neben der schweissstelle durch die hitze neue schwachstellen schaffst...


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2012)

nunja, das wäre ein Alu-Spezi-Betrieb .. die wissen was sie tun.
Mehr als nochmal kaputt gehen kann sie ja an sich nicht mehr ...

Ich versuche gerade nochmal alle LP-Händler Deutschlands abzuklappern und mal zuhorchen was sie für Erfahrungen haben oder sogar ne passende Strebe.

Ein Händler aus Süddeutschland ruft Morgen mal bei LP an und fragt nach ner Strebe ...


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. September 2012)

Also tatsächlich nen Riss im Rahmen wie vermutet  

Na so wie Du es beschreibst hast Du im Moment nich soviele Alternativen. Ich würde zuerst gucken ob Du das Teil nicht noch in grau bekommst. Die Teileversorgung soll ja bei LP nicht sooo dölle sein. 

Ansonsten klatsch die Blaue dran, fände ich besser als das rumgeschweisse. Dann kannst Du ja gucken ob Du bis nächstes Jahr die Kohle für nen neues Bike zusammen hast.

Ich denke sooo lange hälst Du es ohne rad eh nicht aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2012)

Ja leider 

Ich hab schon einen anderen Händler der sich da Morgen mal ransetzt und schaut was LP sagt. Das muss ich erstmal abwarten. 
Genau, die Schraubengeschichte war ja auch schon ein Martyrium das seines Gleichen sucht.
Am liebsten würd ich das Spicy als Rahmenset an die Wand hängen wenns ausgedient hat. Wäre ein feiner Schmuck  Das dann mit blauer Strebe? Ibah! LP will die kaputte Strebe  unbedingt haben, das nervt mich.

Naja, mal Morgen abwarten .. Doof nur das der ganze Mist jetzt in der Prüfungsvorbereitung liegt - da bin ich eigentlich aufs Rad angewiesen! Das Trial kann den Ersatzdienst nicht leisten ..


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. September 2012)

Oder blaue Schwinge holen, und im Winter das ganze Ding strahlen und lackieren lassen oder raw fahren.


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2012)

Mhm nen Autolackierer hätte ich an der Hand .. Sandstrahlen könnt ich evtl. in der Firma.
Das wäre an sich eine Möglichkeit, dürfte dann aber auch ins Geld gehen. Voralldingen hat der Rahmen mittlerweile ein paar Stellen an denen ich keinen µ mehr an Material abtragen mag 

Ich bin noch unentschlossen. Erstmal essen, Auto waschen, TV und pennen .. Danke fürs "zuhören"!


----------



## crossboss (18. September 2012)

Als erfahrener Maschinenbauer sag ich Dir mal, dass das Hauptproblem darin liegt, das der Schweißer die genaue Legierung deiner Schwinge für das Verfahren kennen muss. Sonst wird dat nix und hält nicht. Zahl die 100 Öcken und nimm lieber die Schwinge +Dose Lackund hab 2 Jahre Spaß für kleines Geld



JENSeits schrieb:


> nunja, das wäre ein Alu-Spezi-Betrieb .. die wissen was sie tun.
> Mehr als nochmal kaputt gehen kann sie ja an sich nicht mehr ...
> 
> Ich versuche gerade nochmal alle LP-Händler Deutschlands abzuklappern und mal zuhorchen was sie für Erfahrungen haben oder sogar ne passende Strebe.
> ...


----------



## chucki_bo (19. September 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Als erfahrener Maschinenbauer sag ich Dir mal, dass das Hauptproblem darin liegt, das der Schweißer die genaue Legierung deiner Schwinge für das Verfahren kennen muss. Sonst wird dat nix und hält nicht. Zahl die 100 Öcken und nimm lieber die Schwinge +Dose Lackund hab 2 Jahre Spaß für kleines Geld



So ist das wohl. 

Häng Dich doch nicht so sehr an der Farbe auf. Hauptsache
fährt und der Geldbeutel bleibt verschont.


----------



## crossboss (20. September 2012)

Comic der DIMBsehr zu empfehlen


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...tueller-stand-und-presse-mitteilung-der-dimb/


----------



## MUD´doc (26. September 2012)

Danke =]
Ist aber eher mein Comic, wo ich die DIMB für den letzten Satz um Erlaubnis gefragt habe.
Sie durften dann dafür auch mein Comic für diese Sache verwenden ;]


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. September 2012)

*Mountainbike: Geschüttelt und gedreht mit Amir Kabbani  in Boppard*

*War am Wochenende in Stromberg und Boppard um mal zu sehen was geht*

*    Sendung auf  Sportextrem,verpasst? Hier noch mal der Link*

Bike · Sendung am 11. September 2012

 
  Schön zu hören,das die Komentatorin bei den Bauarbeiten der Strecke in Boppard kurz anmerkte:
*                                           so,Förster mal bitte wechhöhren *
         Ob in Stromberg oder Boppard,überall wird gebaut,ist das nicht schön
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*                        Und die Dimb hat kräftig mitgeholfen*


----------



## Surfjunk (28. September 2012)

Ich bin so traurig 

Gestern habe ich mein Enduro entmannt!

Da ich den Evo Kit weiterverkauft habe musste ich ihn gestern ausbauen und den RP23 wieder rein.....

Jetzt sieht das Ding aus wie ein Mädchen....

Aber wenn alles gut geht kommt heute oder morgen der Monarch


----------



## poekelz (28. September 2012)

Damit ist es aber auch bestimmt 2,5kg leichter geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (28. September 2012)

der Dicke Monarch kommt immer nen bischen wie ne 2. Trinkflasche rüber , besonders in Farbe Weiß ach ja, mit Piggy Back, also mit Nuckel
Eben voll familientauglich!


----------



## discordius (28. September 2012)

Falls jemand östlich von der B239 in Lübbecke eine SKS Minipumpe in Transparent mit Orange findet, könnte das meine sein. Muss irgendwo aus der Tasche gehüpft sein.


----------



## Schwappy (3. Oktober 2012)

@discordius 
Hei ich glaube wir haben deine Pumpe gefunden 
LG NIklas


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2012)

Zurück vom kurzfristigen Nighride mit dem Sohnemann. 

Kleiner Test des Monarch im Enduro erfolgreich bestanden. 
Alles hält, SAG passt auch mit voller Montur. 

Musste ihn nochmal einschicken. 
Selbst mit max. Psi kam ich nicht in den passend SAG Bereich. 
Der Pascal von Active Bike meinte das hätte mit der hohem Übersetzungsverhältniss des Enduro zu tun. 
Er empfahl die Kammer zu verkleinern um eine progressivere Kennlinie zu bekommen. 
Gesagt getan, und siehe da, selbst mit 3/4 max. Druck und knapp 100kg Gewicht mit Klotten komme ich locker in den 25-30% SAG Bereich. 
Der Junge hat Ahnung, ganz klare Empfehlung von mir aus. 

Rein vom Popometer her würde ich jetzt mal behaupten das der Coil aus dem Evo noch ein Tucken Smouther ging. 
Verglichen RP23 zum Monarch reden wir hier aber über Welten. 
Werde denn jetzt schön in Bozen einfahren. 

Morgen Abend geht es los. 
3 Tage Trails Shredden vom Feinsten


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Oktober 2012)

Hey  Surfjunk
Sach mal, warst du vorletzten Samstag mit Familie am Vellmerstod wandern?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hey  Surfjunk
> Sach mal, warst du vorletzten Samstag mit Familie am Vellmerstod wandern?



Jep. 

Jetzt sag nicht du warst der, der nicht wusste das man seinen Sattel runter machen sollte.


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Oktober 2012)

Yo, da war ich =]
Warum Sattel runter? Das war nicht steil genug, um den Sattel einzufahren.
Fahre bis zur Silbermühle mit ausgefahrener Stütze.
Bei Sattel rein, dann muß aber was kommen. Die Variostütze läßt noch auf
sich warten, da mir keine richtig gefällt (außer vielleicht die Command Post
oder die Gravity Dropper).
Haben ja die Abfahrt abgebrochen, weißte ja. Da war es mir auf jeden Fall 
viel zu voll zu dem Zeitpunkt. Da macht es erstens keinen Spaß und zweitens
will man den Wanderen auch nicht all zu sehr in die Quere kommen.
Wir sind ja die Guten =]D
War halt ein sh*t Termin, aber mein Kollega konnte nur am Sonntag.
Sind ja zur Rechten abgefahren und dann uns später tierisch verfranzt.
Aber nach ´ner Stunde einen Wanderweg gefunden, der wieder zum 
Eggeweg führte. Hat sich aber wieder richtig gelohnt.
Wenn das deine Hometrail-Ecke ist, dann Gratuliere =] Hät ich auch  gern


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2012)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Yo, da war ich =]
> 
> Wenn das deine Hometrail-Ecke ist, dann Gratuliere =] Hät ich auch  gern



Wie klein die Welt doch ist 

Ist leider nicht meine Homeecke. 
Schön wärs. 
Ich hatte das mal mit Exto per Bike befahren. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549987

Finde das da total klasse!

Ihr hätte mit uns links gemusst, ab da gibt es ein traumhafte Abfahrt ins Sibermühlenbachtal.


----------



## MUD´doc (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin
Ihr seid ja in Richtung Lippischen Velmerstod gewandert. 
Da wollten wir ja ursprünglich hin, aber war einfach zu viel Betrieb.
Hab schon gedacht, dass man mit ´ner Currywurstbude an dem Tag richtig 
Umsatz hätte machen können?!
Dafür andere schöne Ecken kennen gelernt  (muß mal das Foto rauskramen)
Den Link hab ich gecheckt. 
Beim ersten Foto dachte ich nur: Hey, das ist Willebadessen?! Dort in der Nähe gibt 
es ein superschönes Café. Dafür lohnt sich der spätere Uphill zum Sendeturm 
Hmmmm, Sahne-Mascarpone-Torte mit Amarettokirschen... *lechz sabber* Kalorienbombe schlechthin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. Oktober 2012)

Ick will bald ne neue Kette und da die Produktbezeichnungen so aussagekräftig sind, wollte ich mal fragen was ich von Sram für ne 10-fach Schaltung nehmen sollte.
Ich hatte mir da jetzt die PC-1051 rausgeguckt. Ist die i.O. oder brauche ich irgendwas ganz anderes? Mir leuchten da die Unterschiede nicht so ganz ein für Ketten die dann auf einmal 40 Euro kosten sollen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (14. Oktober 2012)

Aber es spricht nun auch nichts großartig gegen die PC1051?Viel mehr wollte ich nun nicht ausgeben für ne Kette.


----------



## wolfi (14. Oktober 2012)

Dreckig wars heute in wibe, aber sehr geil und nicht so voll 




# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon!


----------



## wolfi (14. Oktober 2012)

noch eins


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (14. Oktober 2012)

He,he da haste aber Spaß mit gehabt!
Unsere Räder kämpfen am meisten mit verrosteten Ketten am Strand von Ameland im holländischen Friesland. 
Urlaubgrüsse 
aus dem Auge des Sturms
von Yannik , Bettina und Jörg


----------



## wolfi (15. Oktober 2012)

War echt klasse! die motivation war aber erst rel. niedrig. nieselregen, 3,5° C und wind... sich bei der witterung aus dem auto raus zu begeben und sich dann in seine klamotten zu schälen kostet echt überwindung. aber nach der ersten abfahrt war das vergessen. und das fanes geht so geil! im unteren teil des dh wo es steil und tricky wird besser als meine alte sau. da konnte ich locker mit den dh-boliden mithalten. nur der vorderreifen wird wohl weichen müssen... der kommt zu schnell an seine haftungsgrenze.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Mir wurde berichtet das Radio Westfalica über Lebensgefahr im Porta-Wald geredet hat. Der Wolfsschluchtweg (welcher das auch immer ist) soll wegen morschem Holz lebensgefährlich sein. Schilder sind wohl aufgestellt worden, aber ggf ja nicht vor einem MTB-Weg.
Also seit vorsichtig


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. Oktober 2012)

seitseid.de 

Hab eben erst gelesen dass der Enduro WC der UCI nächstes Jahr garnicht zustande kommt und es nurnoch 6 DHI Rennen gibt?! Die werden immer unsympatischer die alten Säcke.. Warum werden die ganzen reinen Ausdauersportarten so viel besser supportet? Die sind doch viel zu langweilig um sie sich Stunden anzugucken. Ich versteh das nicht.


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ... soll wegen morschem Holz lebensgefährlich sein.


 
und ich dachte das einzig lebensgefährliche in der gegend wäre dein fahrstil?! 

*duw*


----------



## JENSeits (18. Oktober 2012)

und was wäre an dem lebensgefährlich? Begründe!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Oktober 2012)

Frag doch Deine Kettenstrebe


----------



## poekelz (18. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/min..._dem_Wolfsschluchtweg_zur_Wittekindsburg.html



Der genannte Weg (oberhalb vom 3-Männerweg) war schon immer etwas gefährlich genau wie der 3-Männerweg himself, vor allem bei rutschigem Geläuf, aber genau dass hat für mich immer den Kick ausgemacht - niemals hangabwärts schauen 

Der komplett unterhölte Portaberg neigt bekanntermaßen bisweilen zu Lochfall und Abrutschungen, muss halt jeder selber entscheiden, ob er trotzdem fährt.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Oktober 2012)

welcher ist das denn? ich kann mir da trotz Zeitungsartikel keinen richtigen Reim drauf machen ... Bin allerdings auch fast nie / niemals auf der Südseite bei Porta unterwegs muss ich sagen. Außer vllt den Ostweg zum Denkmal hin ...

@ Jörg: Der war unter der Gürtellinie!


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Frag doch Deine Kettenstrebe


----------



## RolfK (18. Oktober 2012)

Moins

weiß jemand von euch, wo hier in der Gegend die Chancen gut stehen, eine Bionicon c.guide 2.0 zu bekommen?


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi.
Die Wolfsschlucht bin ich am Sonntag gefahren. War gut, wie immer.
Man muss nur etwas aufpassen an den kniffeligen Stellen nicht am Hang nach unten abzudriften. Das wäre.... ganz doof.
Ist insgesamt etwas "verwaschener" geworden. Deswegen wahrscheinlich die Sperrung.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (18. Oktober 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Moins
> 
> weiß jemand von euch, wo hier in der Gegend die Chancen gut stehen, eine Bionicon c.guide 2.0 zu bekommen?



Rolf, im NETZ oder in der BUCHT.

BTW: Ich hab noch eine flammneue C/guide 2 in schwarz rumliegen, bei Interesse bitte PN.

 @JENSeits: 







Ich hoffe ich hab genug und nicht zuviel verraten.


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Oktober 2012)

Der umgestürzte Baum ist immer noch da.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Oktober 2012)

@ Frank: Danke dir!


----------



## Prometheus2018 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bike Freunde,
ich darf mich auch mal wieder melden, und meinem Unmut mal kuntun.

Fahre ich am Donnerstag meine Hausrunde vom Cafe Waldkritall bis Lübbecke und zurück, treffen vier nette Bike Kollegen, alles wunderbar.
Top Tour bei Top Wetter....

So aufgrund des schönen Wetters gestern vollziehe ich dieselbe Tour nochmal.
Nachdem ich mich beim Waldkristall hochradelte bis zum bis da höchsten Punkt des Kammweges und meiner Abfahrt erfreuen wollte, nam diese ein jähes Ende, nach ca 150m abschüssigen Weges lag eine Bumstamm quer des Weges gespickt mit spitzen Ästen. Dem Rausch der Geschwindigkeit verfallen war bremsen keine Option. Nach gefühlten 10m Flugphase küsste mein zierlicher Körper (100kg) den Boden. Als ich aus meinem Delirium erwachte, zwei Wanderer mich fragten ob alles in Ordnung sei antwortete ich nur .
Als ich wieder bei Sinnen war schaute ich mir die Situation genauer an, ich freute mich zu erkennen das der Baumstamm nicht auf natürlichem Wege den Weg quer der Strecke fand. Nach einer minder kurzen Phase der Erregung... (ist jetzt noch nicht vorbei...)
schlug ich den Weg nach Hause ein und pflege meine Wunden...

Abschließend bleibt zu erwähnen;
1. nix gebrochen
2. nur Abschürfungen und Prellungen
3. mein Fahrradhändler wird sich freuen, der hat jetzt wieder etwas zu tun
4. Glück gehabt...!!!

PS: Für diesen Unverstand fehlen mir die Worte. Das mutwillige in Kauf nehmen von schweren Verletzung anderer Menschen kann ich nicht verstehen. 
Desweiteren kann ich nicht verstehen das auf einem an diesem Tag gut frequentierten Wanderweg keinem diese Situation zum nachdenken angerregt hat und dazugeführt mitzudenken und den Stamm einfach wieder an seinen alten Platz zu legen.

PPser Umstand wird mich allerdings nicht davon abhalten, weiter im Wiehen meiner Freude nachzugehen.
In diesem Sinne MTB ole... ole...


----------



## JENSeits (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich muss da jetzt den "Spielverderber" spielen. Generell bist du ja selbst Schuld, wenn du zuschnell über so einen Weg fährst. Zuschnell = nicht in Sichtweite anhalten können. Nicht falsch verstehen - ich bin auch mal so unterwegs 
Du musst halt immer damit rechnen das eine Wandergruppe, Hunde, KINDER! oder Bäume auf dem Weg stehen / liegen und dementsprechend handeln können (bremsen / ausweichen / drüber hüppen).

Zum Thema wegräumen: War er vllt zuschwer für normale Wanderer? Hast du ihn weggeräumt? 



So genug den Finger erhoben.
Liebe Grüße
Jens


PS: Nimms nicht persönlich - ist aber meine Auffassung und Meinung zu solchen Themen.


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Oktober 2012)

Jupp! So ist es. 
Immer nur so schnell fahren, dass Du in dem Bereich, den Du einsehen kannst auch zum Stehen kommst. 
Auf Verdacht fahren geht meinst nur eine Zeit lang gut...!


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2012)

Sorry Promeheus.
Quergelegte Bäume (absichtlich) gehen natürlich gar nicht, aber ich muss Jens und Björn zustimmen: Immer nur so zügig das man den Bock noch stoppen kann. Gehört zu den waldtypischen Gefahren das auch mal nen Baum kippt. Von Fussgängern mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn die erst kippen ist der Ofen ganz aus!


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2012)

Zurück zum Thema:

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man so blöd sein kann ne Stütze beim ersten Ausbau so sehr zu verhunzen?!? Frevelei sowas... 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/59230-thomson-elite-30-9


----------



## nextfriday (22. Oktober 2012)

Tja Prometheus, da hilft nur der Besuch im Bikepark. Da ist man vor den fiesen Baumschubsern geschützt und kann relativ ungestört heizen aumen:


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Sorry Promeheus.
> Quergelegte Bäume (absichtlich) gehen natürlich gar nicht, aber ich muss Jens und Björn zustimmen: Immer nur so zügig das man den Bock noch stoppen kann. Gehört zu den waldtypischen Gefahren das auch mal nen Baum kippt. Von Fussgängern mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn die erst kippen ist der Ofen ganz aus!



Hey, und auch mal dem Kai auch wenn es Dir schwer fallen sollte!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> sitzrohr innen nicht vernünftig ausgerieben. schon sieht es so aus.



Und somit Schlamperei vom Radhersteller!


----------



## discordius (22. Oktober 2012)

Prometheus, erst mal gute Besserung. Kannst du etwas genauer beschreiben, wo es dich zerlegt hat? Die Strecke ist nämlich auch meine Feierabendrunde und vom Cafe Waldkristall Richtung Lübbecke bin ich auch Do., Fr., und Sonntag gefahren. Dabei habe ich aber weder auffällige Bäume noch Blutlachen oder Wrackteile eines Ghosts gesehen. Sonntag waren wir mit 7 Mann unterwegs, da hätte man ja durchaus was wegrücken können.


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2012)

An Unfallradler: erstmal gute Besserung, kennen wir leider Alle, was da passierte, der Rest wurde schon gesagt

An Alle : nicht wegräumen, sondern bitte ne anständige Rampe vor(Scherzmodus)


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> An Alle : nicht wegräumen, sondern bitte ne anständige Rampe vor(Scherzmodus)



AHHHHHH ....Aufschrei..... das geht so nicht!!!!
Nicht legal!!!!!!


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2012)

oh hoppla, habe nur laut gedacht Entschuldigung
(man nimmt natürlich noch ,mehr totes Kleinholz und mehr Erde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey, und auch mal dem Kai auch wenn es Dir schwer fallen sollte!


 
Fiele mir nicht schwer, hätte auch kein Problem damit.
Fand es nur unsinnig einer Zustimmung zu zustimmen.


----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (24. Oktober 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> oh hoppla, habe nur laut gedacht Entschuldigung
> (man nimmt natürlich noch ,mehr totes Kleinholz und mehr Erde)



Na geht doch


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, dann verfahre ich beim nächsten mal wie üblich und presche gleich drauf los.


----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub fürs Woe muss ich  wohl die Winterreifen am Bike aufziehen


----------



## poekelz (25. Oktober 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich glaub fürs Woe muss ich  wohl die Winterreifen am Bike aufziehen



...und die lange Unterhose wieder suchen


----------



## poekelz (25. Oktober 2012)

Nationalpark Teutoburger Wald vor dem Aus, ein Artikels aus der NW:

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/l...nalpark_Teutoburger_Wald_ist_gescheitert.html


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ok, dann verfahre ich beim nächsten mal wie üblich und presche gleich drauf los.



Es muss ja auch Dinge geben, die sich nicht dauernd ändern  Dauernd dieser Harmonie-Firlefanz. Is sowieso stark überbewertet...


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nationalpark Teutoburger Wald vor dem Aus, ein Artikels aus der NW:
> 
> http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/l...nalpark_Teutoburger_Wald_ist_gescheitert.html



Da will man gar nicht wissen, wo die ganzen Atommüllfässer endgelagert werden sollen, die sie jetzt aus den Salzstöcken holen, nicht wahr?


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Da will man gar nicht wissen, wo die ganzen Atommüllfässer endgelagert werden sollen, die sie jetzt aus den Salzstöcken holen, nicht wahr?



Am besten in München. Die Bazis lieben ihre Atomkraft doch so sehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch Dinge geben, die sich nicht dauernd ändern  Dauernd dieser Harmonie-Firlefanz. Is sowieso stark überbewertet...


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch Dinge geben, die sich nicht dauernd ändern.



Die Gänge an deinen Bikes zum Beispiel?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch Dinge geben, die sich nicht dauernd ändern  Dauernd dieser Harmonie-Firlefanz. Is sowieso stark überbewertet...



In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir auf das Du auch wieder vermehrt im Forum auftauchst. In welcher Gruft hattest Du Dich eigentlich versteckt?


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2012)

Bisschen viel Arbeit in letzter Zeit  

Ich hab in den letzten Wochen so viel geknechtet, dass ich meine vier Wochen Kambodscha und Laos im Februar wohl ohne einen enzigen Urlaubstag einzusetzen rumbringen kann. Blöd nur, dass in den letzten fünf Wochen auch nur 2 Stunden auf'm Rad zu Buche stehen


----------



## wolfi (26. Oktober 2012)

oh kambodscha!!!
sehr geil! das hat mir suuuuuper gefallen (war vor den kindern)
zur einstimmung:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7HNJVnn9Ms&feature=related"]The Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia - YouTube[/nomedia]
gruß
wolfi


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm...


bei mir ist inzwischen schon "nach den Kindern" 

"Mit Kindern" ist allerdings kein Grund, sich abhalten zu lassen. Letztes Jahr sind wir mit nem befreundeten Pärchen und zwei Kids (1 und 4) vier Wochen durch Thailand gezogen. Wenn man kräftig genug ist, die ganzen Plünden zu tragen, kein Problem


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Bisschen viel Arbeit in letzter Zeit
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten Wochen so viel geknechtet, dass ich meine vier Wochen Kambodscha und Laos im Februar wohl ohne einen enzigen Urlaubstag einzusetzen rumbringen kann. Blöd nur, dass in den letzten fünf Wochen auch nur 2 Stunden auf'm Rad zu Buche stehen



Kenn ich irgendwie im Herbst. Nur das meine Überstunden und Wochenendarbeitstage in keiner Form auch nur irgendwie angerechnet werden.


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir Kai. Surge ist für mich allerdings raus. Habe noch ein Cotic ausfindig gemacht, wo ich am überlegen bin.
Gestern ist das Spicy allerdings super gelaufen, da bin ich stark am überlegen.

Ich werd wohl versuchen das Spicy über den Winter zubringen.
Aber danke nochmal


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl versuchen das Spicy über den Winter zubringen.


 
Hast Du´s nochmal geflickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2012)

japs, hab mir Adapter drehen lassen. Jetzt sollte es eigentlich hinhauen.

Finanzspritzen für das ICB als Komplettrad sind gern gesehen. Durchstörbert doch mal bitte meine Bikemarktanzeigen 
Benötigt noch jemand Subwoofer und Endstufe?


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2012)

wer mit nem v50 fährt kriegt keine finanzspritze!


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2012)

warum? es hätte schlimmer sein können. XC60 stand mit auf der Liste


----------



## discordius (31. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch quasi nur ein Ford Focus mit anderem Label


----------



## JENSeits (31. Oktober 2012)

jetzt schlägts dreizehn!!! grrrrr ..

ne hast leider ein wenig Recht  Aber für eine reine Volvoentwicklung á la V60 reichts halt nicht. Aber, ich bin sehr stolz drauf und kann nicht meckern denke ich. Nächstes mal ...


----------



## crossboss (2. November 2012)

Ich liebäugele mit dem Propain Headline fürs nächste Jahr. Hat einer von Euch bereits die Bekanntschaft gemacht und und kann was konstruktives zu dem Trailbike  sagen?Gibt es in unendlichen Farbvarianten
















da ist die Auswahl gar nicht so leicht muß ich mal auf mich wirken lassen lassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Schön sind sie Alle finde ich................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (2. November 2012)

Ist das ein DW-Link oder ein "normaler" VPP?

EDIT sagt: kein DW. 
IBC Fahrbericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07/12/fahrbericht-propain-headline-all-mountain-bike/
Das Frameset ist ja unglaublich günstig!


----------



## crossboss (2. November 2012)

jetzt frag mich mal, auf jeden Fall nen Virtueller Drehpunkt ähnlich Giant glaub ich


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2012)

> Material 	Aluminium 6061 T-6
> Federweg 	150 mm
> Trettlagerbreite 	73 mm
> Hinterbaubreite 	142 (X12)
> ...





> HEADLINE Rahmengeometrie 	  	S / Small 	M / Medium 	L / Large
> RahmenhÃ¶he 	A 	420mm 	16,5" 	470mm 	18,5" 	520mm 	20,5"
> Radstand 	B 	1111mm 	1134mm 	1157mm
> OberrohrlÃ¤nge 	C 	570mm 	593mm 	615mm
> ...





> 150 mm Federweg, X12 Hinterbausystem, tapered Steuerrohr



http://www.propain-bikes.com/product.php?pid=43


----------



## crossboss (2. November 2012)

Danke Jens, genau da hab ichs ja angeschaut. Die Infos hab ich. Aber wie es fährt, ist das wichtigeWer hat dies Rad also
Ich würds gern mal probefahren. Den Testfahrtermin in Winterberg konnte ich leider nicht wahrnehmen


----------



## nippelspanner (3. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Aber wie es fÃ¤hrt, ist das wichtige



Du lesen:

_Die Auffahrt
Nach dem Aufbauen schnappe ich mir meine Halbschale und schwinge mich, anders als mit dem Freerider, aufs Bike und nicht erst ins Auto, um zum Spot zu kommen. Die Rock Shox Reverb TeleskopsattelstÃ¼tze befÃ¶rderte mich in eine angenehme Position zum Pedalieren und war dennoch nicht im Weg, wenn es kurz bergab ging. Die erste Ahaeffekt: Selbst mit Flatpedals und unrundem Tritt ist Ruhe im Fahrwerk. Um noch das letzte QuÃ¤ntchen Kraft in Vortrieb umzuwandeln lÃ¤sst sich hier der Kompressionhebel des Monarch in die Stellung âMediumâ oder âHighâ umlegen. An der Rock Shox Revelation ermÃ¶glichte mir ein Einstellknopf an der Oberseite die ErhÃ¶hung der Kompression bis hin zum Lockout. Sobald es steiler wird kann man zusÃ¤tzlich eine kleine Kletterhilfe in Form von 20mm Absenkung aktivieren. Das klingt nicht nach viel und machte mich schon beim lesen der technischen Daten stutzig, aber Aufgrund der immer tieferen Tretlager komme ich bergauf nicht so schnell mit Wurzeln ins Gehege und das Rad steigt dennoch nicht so schnell wie mit voll ausgefahrener Gabel. Also doch gar nicht so unsinnig wie vermutet und in steilen Anstiegen eine willkommene Hilfe fÃ¼r den abfahrtsorientierten All-Mountain Piloten.

Die Abfahrt
Nach jedem Uphill sollte ein spaÃiger Downhill folgen, sonst ist bei der Tourenplanung etwas schief gegangen. Auf meinem Hometrail zieht sich ein Singletrail mit Anliegern und mehreren SprÃ¼ngen aus Holz und Erde den Berg hinab. Der im Vergleich zu manchen Endurobikes âsteileâ Lenkwinkel von 67Â° lies mich etwas zweifeln, ob ich mich hier bei Highspeed wirklich wohl fÃ¼hlen wÃ¼rde. Das Zusammenspiel von langem Oberrohr, kurzem 50mm Vorbau und einem 750mm breitem Lenker ermÃ¶glichen aber eine hohe Kontrolle bei einem sehr direkten FahrgefÃ¼hl und kÃ¶nnte so auch an einem echten Abfahrtsbike montiert sein. Mit seiner 430er Kettenstrebe lies sich das Propain Headline noch gut aufâs Hinterrad ziehen â ohne dabei unruhig hin- und herzuspringen wenn es etwas schneller und heftiger wurde.

Das sichere GefÃ¼hl und der fÃ¼r ein Bike dieser Federwegsklasse recht steife Hinterbau kommen nicht von ungefÃ¤hr. Der Fahrer bezahlt hierfÃ¼r mit einem etwas hÃ¶heren Rahmengewicht von 3,3kg.

Technischer Trail
Wie schlÃ¤gt sich das Headline nach der Flugstunde bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten in verblocken Trailsegmenten? Beim Fahren Ã¼ber wirklich steile Stufen spÃ¼rte ich dann zu aller Erst doch den Lenkwinkel von 67Â°. Mit dieser Geometrie kann man es sich nicht erlauben, stumpf und passiv herunter zu brettern und zu hoffen, dass das Vorderrad seinen Weg nimmt. Mit diesem Setup muss im ruppigen Downhill bewusst am Lenker gezogen und gearbeitet werden, damit das Bike kein Opfer der Steilheit wird.

Der Hinterbau mit 430mm KettenstrebenlÃ¤nge sorgte wie schon erwÃ¤hnt fÃ¼r eine gute AgilitÃ¤t und die MÃ¶glichkeit um Kurven herum zu zirkeln. Das Tretlager ist einen guten Zentimeter hÃ¶her als an meinem Stumpjumper, was im direkten Vergleich in schnellen Kurven anfangs etwas Zeit kostete. Allerdings habe ich Ã¼ber den Testzeittraum hinweg auch keine Pins an den Pedalen ersetzen mÃ¼ssen und auf technischen Anstiegen kam ich weit weniger mit Wurzeln oder Steinen ins Gehege. Ein tiefes Tretlager ist eben doch nicht alles, wenn das Bike alles kÃ¶nnen soll.
Fazit

Was war gut:
Das Headline kommt als ein ziemlicher AlleskÃ¶nner mit gutem Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis daher â ein echtes All-Mountain Bike im Sinne des Wortes. Wer aus Platz-, Geld oder sonstigen GrÃ¼nden auf nur ein Bike fÃ¼r Alles setzen muss, wird bei primÃ¤rem Einsatz auf Trails mit sporadischen AusflÃ¼gen in Bikeparks mit einem Headline sehr viel SpaÃ haben und ein weiteres Bike kaum missen. Ein Fahrwerk das ohne viel Kraftverlust fÃ¼r Vortrieb sorgt und bei verpatzten Landungen den Fahrer nicht direkt abwirft gibtâs vom Werk aus dazu.

Die drei Ausstattungsvarianten bieten nicht nur eine Abstufung nach âSchaltwerknummerâ sondern auch nach Einsatzzweck wie z.B. Lyrik und Monarch Plus beim Headline 2 fÃ¼r die hÃ¤rtere Gangart und das Headline 3 mit leichten Komponenten fÃ¼r den Tagestourer bzw. den gewichtsbewussten All-Mountain-Einsatz. Einsteigern mit schmalem Geldbeutel winkt das Headline 1 mit etwas niederiger gespecten Komponenten zu einem aggressiven Preis.

Was war nicht so gut:
GroÃe Fahrer, die auf ein âLargeâ angewiesen sind und ein Bike fÃ¼r den Einsatz in steilem, alpinen GelÃ¤nde suchen, kÃ¶nnten bei der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L etwas Schwierigkeiten mit der Versenkbarkeit des Sattels bekommen. Die KettenfÃ¼hrungsmontage wird etweas durch die fehlende ISCG Aufnahme erschwert._

SchieÃ dir doch soÂ´n Rahmen und schlachte dein Genius LT fÃ¼r die Parts aus. 
FÃ¼r Â´n Schrott Ã¤hhh Scott-Rahmen findet sich im Bikemarkt immer ein Depp.
Bei 999,- fÃ¼rÂ´s Rahmenset ist das Risiko doch Ã¼berschaubar! Ich wÃ¼rde Ã¼brigens raw/grÃ¼n nehmen!
Wenn deins dann fertig ist und taugt, hol ich mir auch soÂ´n Ding.


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Schieß dir doch so´n Rahmen und schlachte dein Genius LT für die Parts aus.
> Für ´n Schrott ähhh Scott-Rahmen findet sich im Bikemarkt immer ein Depp.


 
Danke fürs Kompliment!


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2012)

Grrrr Depp...........ich glaubs ja wohl nicht...ich beiß dir gleich mal die Aluschrauben am Santa Claus durch
Das Scotti wird gerade verkauft aber an keinen Zahnarzt!

Das Headline in Tannenbaumdesign ist nen Eyecatcher, aber ich frage mich nur, wie lange man das geil findet. Schwarz ist etwas fad, mal sehen.....hab mich noch nicht endgültig entschieden. Hat noch etwas Zeit.

Ich schiel auf das Headline II mit eher Enduroparts und ner 160er Lyrik für 2600 Euronen und nen bißerl. Da ist der Lenkwinkel dann ca 66,5 Grad flach. Die Lyrik  reicht für meine Zwecke sicher aus. Ne MiCO Kartusche hatte ich mir aber auch gerad erst für 70 billig neu geschossen. Die liegt hier eh nur so  lustlos rum Auf 170 kann ich die auch noch umbauen wenn die Geo es verträgt


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel mit dem Propain Headline fürs nächste Jahr. Hat einer von Euch bereits die Bekanntschaft gemacht und weis was über das Bike?


 
Also rein von der Optik kommt mir das bekannt vor.....


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2012)

Hehe, das dachte ich auch schon!
Federweg passt auch.


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2012)

Ich hoffe nur das das Ding ordentlich klettert. Das Scott ist mir in Größe 49cm/L etwas zu klein wie ich finde auch wenn der bis 195 reichen soll, son Quatsch von Scott. Man fährt mit so nem Bike ja nur selten im Park wo man nen Kleinen Rahmen braucht. Die Sattelüberhöhung / Balance ist mir zu stark aufs Vorderrad fixiert
Das Propain würde ich schon in 20,5 Zoll nehmen, wie mein Rocky Mountain Element, das passt supi

Kris und Kiwi Jungs, ihr habt doch nen Horstlink drin, also Viergelenker. Das Headline ist VPP aber egal.
Aber etwas Ähnlichkeit ist sonst schon irgendwie vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Kris und Kiwi Jungs, ihr habt doch nen Horstlink drin, also Viergelenker. Das Headline ist VPP aber egal.
> Aber etwas Ähnlichkeit ist sonst schon irgendwie vorhanden.


Schon klar.
Meine ja auch die Gesamtoptik...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (3. November 2012)

Das find ich echt schon noch geiler, aber der Preis und die Fox müssen nicht sein. Suche das Teil schon länger in 20,5 Zoll zum akzeptablen Preis. ich find den aber immer nur in Kindergrößen


----------



## poekelz (4. November 2012)

Das ist doch mal ein wirklich schönes Rad und auch wenn ich mich jetzt hier im "Fox-bascher-Forum" auf dünnem Eis bewege - ich mag die Fox


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2012)

Ich sach mal, baschen hin oder her, es ist das gut was gut funktioniert, ganz egal was fürn Label draufsteht. Ich habe die Fox noch nicht gefahren und würde mir nicht anmassen die perse schlecht zu machen. Der Service schein aber Abzocke zu sein


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2012)

Du machst mir echt Arbeit. Immer nur einmal auf "Antwort" klicken und ruhig nen Momentchen warten bitte.

Das RM ist ein Slayer, oder? Bins in Willingen gefahren. Schon recht kompakt muss ich sagen ... das Spicy ist dagegen ne Streckbank. Ich fands sogar noch kompakter als ne Fanes von der Position "im Rad" her.


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2012)

Tja wieso es manchmal doppelt kommt, keine Ahnung? Vllt hab ich da 2 mal geklickt, sorry!

Ja das Slayer, ich find es optisch nen Traum genau mit diesem Rahmendesign. Schön edel  und schlicht. Ich fahre schon seit 1997 Rocky Mountain und weis auch  warum! Die 20,5 Zollversion ist schon immer mein Maß gewesen. Am Hardy fahr ich sogar 22 Zoll.
Leider kostet der Rahmen solo nen kleines Vermögen von so ca. 2500.
Hätt ich mal im Februar doch das Slayer Angebot aus Österreich angenommen. 3.500  für die 70er Version auf dem Bild. Die Fox Talas hätt ich ja gegen ne 170er MiCO RS tauschen können.
Ich glaub ich ruf den Händler nochmal an!


----------



## nippelspanner (4. November 2012)

DreiFünf finde ich für das Rocky auch nicht sooo überteuert.
Frag doch dein Frauchen, ob sie zu Weihnachten schon was für dich hat.


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2012)

Normalpreis der Karre ist ja leider auch 4.700â¬. Erst mal das Scott gut verkaufen, dann wirds schon gehen, wenn mein Sohn nur KnÃ¤ckebrot ist

Auf dem Bild oben ist das schÃ¶nste Slayer Ã¼berhaupt, das 70er  von 2011! Hoffentlich gibts das noch irgendwo in 20,5 ZollDa dann die aufgemotzte Lyrik 180 rein fertig


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2012)

Natürlich habe ich hier von Anfang an mitgemacht und bin einigermassen zufrieden mit den bisherigen Ergebnissen. Ich kenn aber mind. noch 1 der sich dafür aus OWL interessiert. Was ist mit dem Rest der OWler wie findet Ihr das IBC Bike. Oder noch nicht entdeckt? 
Einer meiner Lieblinge der Entwürfe der *Grauen Forums Masse* (die Felgendecalls natürlich weggedacht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (5. November 2012)

Diesen Blödsinn http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=238 habe ich mir an Anfang auch angesehen und zu erst noch einigermaßen interessiert verfolgt.

Aber wie das so ist...viele gute Ideen bleiben auf der Strecke und / oder werden wegmoderiert bzw. abgebügelt und immer gibt es einen der dass alles Shice findet 

Spätestens bei der Farbe/Rahmendesign/Decalls war dann schon sehr früh ein Punkt erreicht, an dem ich abgeschaltet hab 
Liteville bietet ca. gefühlte 12 Mio Farbkombis für seine Rahmen an, doch die meisten Räder sind trotzdem schwarz....warum sich also Gedanken über wildeste Designs machen?


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2012)

Tja bei den meisten Desingns hab ich auch gedacht bitte nur Aufkleber die man entfernen kann Die Ausstattung war auch nicht meine, aber es gibt nen Rahmen für ca. 1000,-  was ne Menge Holz ist so ohne Alles.

Vermutlich wirds am Ende aus Angst was zu riskieren wieder mal das *Versender-Eloxaldesign:
Glasperlengestrahlt und schwarz eloxiert mit Lazerlogos*


----------



## JENSeits (5. November 2012)

Das seh ich ziemlich anders.

1tâ¬ sind inkl. Monarch + ein netter Preis. Schau mal was andere kosten, das Mega mal ausgenommen da es eine echte Ausnahme ist.
Ich finds insgesamt ein starkes Projekt. Klar kÃ¶nnen nicht alle VorschlÃ¤ge verwirklicht werden, klar muss moderiert werden und klar werden viele Entscheidungen durch Abstimmungen der Masse vertrÃ¤glich gestimmt. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Das muss auch so sein! 
Ansonsten hÃ¤tte man ein Radl an dem viele Sachen und Detail Ã¼berhaupt nicht zusammen passen. Der jetzige Weg ist, wenn auch mit einigen HÃ¼rden und Problemen, ein schÃ¶ner geworden und ich bin sehr aufs Endergebnis gespannt.

Schwarz elox wird es bestimmt nicht werden.


----------



## crossboss (5. November 2012)

Erstmal ist das nen schönes Gesamt Projekt von Teilen der interessierten Kommunity.

Nicht zu letzt weil selbst Maschinebauing, bin ich sehr daran interessiert. Es gab zeiten da wollte ich selbst mal in die Zweiradbranche einsteigen, seinerzeit in München bei Steppenwolf. Ich glaub das war 1998 als die noch Eingelenker gebaut haben. Ist damals aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nix drau geworden. Anderer Job z.B.!

Es ist halt immer nur ein mehr oder minder guter Kompromiss was bei so einer Forumsentscheidung raus kommt. Die Graue Masse geht selten Risiken ein, die ein außergewöhnliches Design bzw. Ausstattung zulassen. Warten wir mal ab, wie am Ende das Radel aussieht. Ich habe da auch schon ne Menge Zeit rein investiert, weils letztendlich auch Spaß macht

Nen SLX Komponenten war allerdings nicht meine Idee, ist jetzt gerade noch so ok fürn Dreck, das Fahrwerk insgesamt ist Klasse. Der Rohrsatz vom Drift eher Durchschnitt und nicht sehr leicht. Der LRS dafür zu leicht gewählt, für echten Enduroeinsatz kräftiger Persönlichkeiten , die das Teil auch bisserl ran nehmen wollen.

Kommunity hat eben auch ihre Nachteile, um etwas perfekt zu machen brauchts jedoch andere Wege. Schau Dir  mal an was da alles überflüssiges und teilweise dummes geschrieben  wird. manchmal Chaos. man kann aber sagen dafür ist aber auch wieder überraschen gut , um was positives zu sehen. Es ist echt nicht so leicht da, noch Alles zu lesen wenn man das  Thema aufmerksam verfolgen möchte. 

Ich bin aber sehr auf die anderen Carvervarianten/ Designs und deren Ausstattungen gespannt. Ne Probefahrt wär vor einer Bestellung Pflicht. Ich habe kein Interesse an Kinderkrankheiten.

Bevor ich mir was anderes zulege warte ich noch ab was da mit meiner Mithilfe rauskommt.

Weitermachen


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2012)

Neues cooles kostenloses Online Enduro Magazin-Empfehlung

http://enduro-mtb.com/


----------



## JENSeits (12. November 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> JENSeits schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich sag mal eher Vernunftsentscheidung
> ...



Darfste dein Arsch drauf verwetten, dann gebe ich zur Sicherheit allerdings mal Sommer an.  Mann weiß ja nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (12. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich bin aber sehr auf die anderen Carvervarianten/ Designs und deren Ausstattungen gespannt. Ne Probefahrt wär vor einer Bestellung Pflicht.



Der Sprung von Rocky zu Carver ist jetzt aber schon gewagt, oder?

Das ist ja so, als wenn Du dir normalerweise das Essen von Feinkost-Käfer kommen lässt und dann ernsthaft überlegst, künftig bei Kochlöffel zu "dinieren". :kotz:
Bleib deinem Stil besser treu!


----------



## poekelz (12. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> D
> Bleib deinem Stil besser treu!





schöner Vergleich...ich sach nur mal von X3 zu Dacia Duster


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. November 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> schöner Vergleich...ich sach nur mal von X3 zu Dacia Duster


 
Na ja beim X3 machste in 3 Jahren 20-30 K Euronen platt beim Duster vllt. 8 K, und im Berufverkehr ist es Wumpe was Du fährst....


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Na ja beim X3 machste in 3 Jahren 20-30 K Euronen platt beim Duster vllt. 8 K, und im Berufverkehr ist es Wumpe was Du fährst....



Biken mit dem Berufsverkehr in Verbindung bringen...

Jehova, Jehova!


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Biken mit dem Berufsverkehr in Verbindung bringen...
> 
> Jehova, Jehova!


 
OMG, und X3 und Duster mit Biken in Verbindung bringen...


----------



## poekelz (13. November 2012)

Egal was du machst, aber:



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Bleib deinem Stil besser treu!


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2012)

IHR müsst mal aufmerksamer den IBC Thread lesenes gibt den in Raw ohne  jeden Namenszug als Bausatz. 
Die Rocky Rahmen werden vermutlich in der gleichen Bude mit Cannondale, Spezies usw.  gleich  nebenan in Taiwan gebrutzelt Der Name ist bei dem Rad nicht entscheidend, sondern die Eigenschaften und und die Tatsache das ich da schon selbst viel viel Zeit reingesteckt hab. Es wird jedenfalls nen sehr guter Rahmen und er macht auch optisch fett was her finde ich. Aber wenn ich endlich mal nen Slayer 70 2011in 20,5 Zoll finde ist es eh um mich geschehen 

Bei mir wir jedenfalls nicht Carver drau stehen. Und der Konstrukteur Stefan Stark hat auch shon die Fanes kreiert. Hier der Proto ich finds geil, ohne Carver Sticker!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Bild zeigt Testfahrer Max Schumann, der da in Finale LIgure immerhin 11. wurde, gegen große Teile der Weltelite wie z.B. Dan Atherton, der gewann. Ich finde das ist ne tolle Referenz für nen Proto, egal ob Carver drauf steht oder sonst was. Ich finde den Namen selbst ja auch Mist. Aber _*Erdgeschoss oder *_ *Trailrakete *passen gut dazu.


----------



## wolfi (13. November 2012)

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> OMG, und X3 und Duster mit Biken in Verbindung bringen...



War nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2012)

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/riders-and-events/artikel/3311/superenduro-pro-finale-ligure-video-report

Empfehlenswert für die Fans toller Trails und Bike Videos.
Finale Ligure ist einer meiner Lieblingsbikespots , direkt mit dem Bike nach der Tour ins Mittelmeer zum Baden, einfach geilDamals noch mit meinem AMS 125 CUBUS unterwegs.




-----am Ende nach dem Interwiew mit Dan Atherton:
Psst! Auf dem Video bei 6:32 Min sind 2 Siegerbikes der Jugendwertung Scott Genius LT180 und Genius 150, wird jetzt aber trotzdem verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. November 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Darfste dein Arsch drauf verwetten, dann gebe ich zur Sicherheit allerdings mal Sommer an.  Mann weiß ja nie



Das lass ich lieber, der wird zu Hause hoch geschätzt!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


>



Wenn ihr wüstet wo ich nächstes Jahr Sommer Urlaub 4 Wochen mache


----------



## Surfjunk (16. November 2012)

@JENSeits;

Dein Spezial Thema. 

Hast du ein wenig was zu der neuen GoPro?
Wie ist da deine Meinung?
Welche Ausführung, usw....

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine zu zulegen. 
Ich hätte dafür genug Anwendungen, Biken, Speerfischen und mit den Kids rumdölmern. 
Da kommen bestimmt ein paar nette Filme zusammen. 

Die neue finde ich Super wegen IPhone Anbindung und weil sie so klein ist.


----------



## JENSeits (16. November 2012)

Moin, sitze auf der Arbeit, also nur kurz:

gÃ¼nstigste Version (white oder sowas) ist quasi wie die HD1, die dadrÃ¼ber wie die HD2. Lediglich die Black ist "neu".
Apps gibts auch fÃ¼r die HD2. Die neue ist was die technischen Daten angeht ziemlich aufgepumpt. Da wÃ¼rde ich nicht all zuviel drauf geben (fps bei AuflÃ¶sung), da kommts auf die Umsetzung an und nicht auf die angegebenen Leistungen. Ist quasi wie beim Auto. Was bringen 400PS bei nem 1,6L Motor wenn du 200PS aus 5L haben kannst? 

Den Touch-Screen ist auch mit der "alten" HD2 via Firmware kompatibel.

Ich habe noch kein User-Video mit der HD3 gesehen - habe mich da nicht mit beschÃ¤ftigt weil eh kein Geld dafÃ¼r Ã¼ber ist.


Meine HD2 wird demnÃ¤chst sehr gÃ¼nstig sein - wÃ¼rde dir aber zum neuen GehÃ¤use raten wegen neuen Teilen dies dafÃ¼r geben wird. Wenn du das Geld hast (und dir sagen wir mal die 100â¬ Zusatz nicht weh tun), nimm die Black! Berichte dann und ich denke das wird Preis / Leistungstechnisch schon hinhauen! 

Achja, auf die Werbevideos wÃ¼rde ich einen feuchten geben. Wenn ich sehe was die aus der HD2 holen. Da sind sÃ¼ndhaftteure Arbeitsstunden bei der Pixelberechnung reingeflossen 

LG Jens


----------



## Tier (16. November 2012)

120fps sind im Post-Edit schon ganz nett. Dann kann man auch mal ne vernünftige Zeitlupe erstellen. 

Zu der Sache mit den Werbevideos geb ich Jens voll und ganz Recht.
Schon die HD1 Videos waren damals extrem optimiert und bei viel Licht aufgenommen. Und Licht ist bei den Aufnahmen immernoch das wichtigste.
Das schafft der 08/15-Anwender nur sehr schwerlich...

Wäre mal schön wenn die endlich mal den schon damals für die HD1 angekündigten Exposure-Lock implementieren könnten, damit man auch mal im Wald ordentliche Videos hinbekommt.

Würde wohl auch die Black nehmen.
Die ist von den kompakten Helmkameras noch am weitesten vorne.
Allerdings lassen sich das die Leute von GoPro auch vergolden...

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Gr_Flash (29. November 2012)

Mal ne recht aktuelle Frage: Sind diese "Kopfleuchten" als einzige Frontbeleuchtung am Bike im Straßenverkehr eigentlich rechtens? Laut StVZO müssen "lichttechnische Einrichtungen" ja AM Rad angebracht sein...

Ich frage, weil sich die letzten Tage wieder einige bei mir um eine Festanstellung als Kühlerfigur beworben haben. Gerade an Rechts-vor-Links-Kreuzungen läuft das Casting auf Hochtouren (du kommst von links, die schauen nur nach rechts...).

Auch klasse: Mini-Led-Rücklicht, das von einer riesigen Umhängetasche bedeckt wird.

Greetz


----------



## kris. (29. November 2012)

Ich weiss es nicht konkret, aber ich denke eine Stirnlampe ist nicht mal als Zusatzbeleuchtung zugelassen. Zum Glück wird sie aber von der Rennleitung meist toleriert.

Batterie-Lampen als einzige Leuchtquelle bei einem Fahrrad von mehr als 11 kg sind aber generell nicht erlaubt. Und alle Lampen müssen das deutsche Prüfzeichen tragen, was bei den meisten Billigfunzeln auch nicht der Fall sein dürfte...


----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2012)

die Praxis ist meist so, das überhaupt ein Licht besser ist als keins  auch wenns nicht zugelassen ist wird da oft das ein oder andere Auge zugedrückt.


----------



## slang (29. November 2012)

Kris, das gilt aber nur für RENNräder unter 11kg. Und als gemeingültiges Erkennungsmerkmal gilt da ein Rennlenker.
 Nen MTB unter 11kg braucht eigentlich trotzdem ne Dynamobeleuchtung. (Und Reflektoren )

Was du dir dann an den Körper, Rucksack, Helm hängst bleibt dir überlassen. Nur eben nicht ans Rad!

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass so mancher Polizist auf Helmlampen auch nicht so gut zu sprechen ist, weil die extrem blenden können.

Meist interessiert es ja keinen was für Licht du am Rad hast, Hauptsache irgendwas funzelt. Schwierigkeiten kanns aber im Schadensfall mit der Versicherung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. November 2012)

gut geschrieben


----------



## kris. (29. November 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Kris, das gilt aber nur für RENNräder unter 11kg. Und als gemeingültiges Erkennungsmerkmal gilt da ein Rennlenker.


 
Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt.


John Tomac ist damals mit nem Rennlenker am MTB unterwegs gewesen, ob das gezählt hätte? 
Obwohl, das war bestimmt schwerer als 11kg...


----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2012)

Nabend zusammen! Ist hier noch jemand wach? 

Um mal den Eingangspost aufzugreifen 





chucki_bo schrieb:


> Na, dann *machen * wir  es doch einfach.... Ich bestell nen schönes Hefeweizen und freue mich mal auf das erste Thema....



Ich schnapp mir jetzt nen Bierchen und weiter gehts ...


----------



## wolfi (15. Dezember 2012)

Bier gabs genug... wanke gerade nach hause

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (15. Dezember 2012)

@ Wolfi, ist das _Golum_?


----------



## wolfi (15. Dezember 2012)

Mein schatz.... woooo ist mein schatz?

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey Wolfi, siehst ja mehr nach Zombieland aus, als nach Mittelerde

@ Jens, du sollst nicht aufm Weihnachtsmarkt Rentner verschrecken
VIDEOOOOOO, LOS LOS LOS


----------



## JENSeits (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich sitze doch schon dran Sascha .. muss erst noch ein wenig das Programm weiter erforschen um etwas auszuprobieren


----------



## crossboss (17. Dezember 2012)

@ Jens, ja mach mal Video
Bisher habe ich diese Schnittprogramme selbst immer gemieden, aber vllt muß ich mich, im Sinne besserer Ergebnisse mal damit länger auseinandersetzen.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Dezember 2012)

Okay, Test ist diese Nacht abgeschlossen. Hab mich dann um 3 Uhr entschieden es nicht so zumachen.Ich hoffe heute Abend kann ichs "präsentieren"


----------



## JENSeits (18. Dezember 2012)

@the_Shot:  Momentan gibts Probleme mit den Codecs, muss es also nochmal komplett überarbeiten etc. Falls du es nicht abwarten kannst dich zusehen, schau mal in mein Videoalbum. Da ist die fehlerhafte Version drin


----------



## the_Shot (18. Dezember 2012)

Jens, ich dank Dir werd gleich mal stöbern

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade deinen Winterberg-Clip gesehen... *WANN IST ENDLICH WIEDER FRÜHLING?!!!*


----------



## poekelz (21. Dezember 2012)

So für alle die heute nicht mehr arbeiten müssen

Letzte Chance für eine lokale Schneetour in diesem Jahr!!

Ab heute Abend kommt der Regenschlammshice zurück :kotz:


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2012)

wo bitte gibts denn bei uns noch 
Schnee ??


----------



## kris. (21. Dezember 2012)

die paar Krümel die hier rumliegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (21. Dezember 2012)

Also bei uns kommt schon Ordentlich was runter.


----------



## kris. (21. Dezember 2012)

Schneien tuts hier jetzt auch, aber zumindest in Detmold-Downtown bleibt nix liegen.


----------



## Zyran (21. Dezember 2012)

Ne, hier auch nicht wirklich viel


----------



## the_Shot (21. Dezember 2012)

Hier bleibt auch nix liegen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## poekelz (21. Dezember 2012)

So sieht's hier vorm Büro aus.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Straßen sind wieder richtig matschig. Scheiß Zeugs, wenns mal wenigstens ordentlich liegen bleiben würde. Da könnte man Heut Nacht wieder den Subaru rauskramen!


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd noch bekloppt.
Da hab ich heute das Bike fertig geschraubt weil gestern die Schalthülle zu kurz war und nun ist hier Schneematsch Weltuntergang. 

Da mache ich doch nicht Erstausfahrt mit dem S-Works


----------



## Zyran (21. Dezember 2012)

Stell dich nicht so an, was meinst du wie das aussieht, wenn du damit im Deister warst


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Dezember 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an, was meinst du wie das aussieht, wenn du damit im Deister warst



Dann weiß ich aber wenigsten das es sich gelohnt hat den Bock einzusauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2012)

Bilder !

wo bleiben die Bilder ?


----------



## Zyran (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem letzten Deister-Matsch hab ich das Votec auch kaum wieder sauber bekommen. Hier legt am Berg auch etwas weißes Zeuch rum. Sind *Plaste *Räder wasserlöslich


http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3166187/graphic1


----------



## crossboss (22. Dezember 2012)

Bevor wir es vergessen*Frohe Weihnachten* wünscht Familie Streibel dem OWL Forum

http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/p...el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3166187/graphic1


----------



## nextfriday (23. Dezember 2012)

Sind die Detmolder die einzigen, bei denen die vorweihnachts Tour ins Wasser fällt, oder regnet es in ganz OWL Hunde und Katzen???:kotz: Echt westfälisches Weihnachtswetter

Send from anywhere else


----------



## JENSeits (23. Dezember 2012)

hier regnets auch durch. Mal sehen, morgen solls ja wenigstens von oben trocken bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2012)

Hier klart es gerade ein wenig auf. 
Laut Regenradar haben wir hier in den nächsten paar Stunden ein wenig Niederschlagsfreie Zeit


----------



## the_Shot (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab grad ne kleine Regenpause für ne Runde auf meinem Hometrail genutzt. Erst wurds von unten nass und jetzt schon wieder von oben. Echt zum heulen.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## 230691 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich war gerade auf bestem Wege in Wald zu fahren...
Brille und Schuhe bisschen gegen den Regen präpariert, ab in den Keller Kurbel wieder zusammen gebastelt, Kette geölt und dann auf die Uhr geschaut...
Akkus sind nicht geladen, Klotten in der Wäsche und ein Schlauch muss ja auch nicht geflickt werden... och nö - ich verzieh mich wieder vor den Rechner.
Nu sitze ich hier 
Meine Motivation ist momentan irgendwie unauffindbar.
Egal, ist ja Urlaub und morgen gibt es eine kleine Motivationsspritze vom lieben Weihnachtsmann


----------



## nextfriday (23. Dezember 2012)

Und was soll ich sagen, schnell ne kleine Regenpause ausgenutzt und mit den Jungens noch eine schöne kleine Trailrunde gedreht. Natürlich fing es unterwegs voll an zu schütten, wenn man aber einmal dabei ist, macht es echt Laune

Send from anywhere else


----------



## crossboss (23. Dezember 2012)

hab heut  lieber die Laufschuhe genommen


----------



## nextfriday (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Bike sieht jetzt auch aus wie mit Sprühwurst überzogen

Send from anywhere else


----------



## JENSeits (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten allen zusammen!
Ich hoffe der Weihnachtsmann hat seine Aufgaben gut erfüllt.
Macht euch ein paar schöne Feiertage!






LG Jens, euer Mod


----------



## criscross (24. Dezember 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten allen zusammen!
> Ich hoffe der Weihnachtsmann hat seine Aufgaben gut erfüllt.
> Macht euch ein paar schöne Feiertage!
> 
> ...



dir auch schöne Feiertage !

wobei.....deine Tage als Weihnachtsmann ja gezählt sind,
oder warum sitzt du vorm Job Center ?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Dezember 2012)

Dankesehr!

Nein, das ist ein Saisonjob. Irgendwie muss ich mir ja etwas neben der Ausbildung verdienen für MTB und Auto


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Dezember 2012)

Soooo Jungs!!!!

Der Waldi wünscht euch schon mal nen fetten slide in die neue Saison! 
Treibt es nicht zu heftig, im neuen Jahr lassen wir es noch doller krachen. 

Grüße
Der Wichtel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch, Leute!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (31. Dezember 2012)

THX und wünsche ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Tier (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## JENSeits (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch euch Allen!


----------



## 230691 (31. Dezember 2012)

Jau, rutscht alle gut rein ins neue Jahr


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch aus Niedersachsen nach OWL!


----------



## nextfriday (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues aus Detmold an OWL

Send from anywhere else


----------



## crossboss (1. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn es etwas offtopic ist:

Ein Frohes Neues Jahr Jungs und immer etwas Dreck unter der Stolle


und ich hoffe, Euer Jahr fing nicht gleich so an......[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-_kpxO-tIk"]Gollum muss Kacken - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kris. (1. Januar 2013)

Und noch ein frohes Neues aus Detmold!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues allen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues aus Porta!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (2. Januar 2013)

So, jetzt kann ich auch wieder schreiben, frohes Neues an alle! Eigentlich von Spiekeroog, mittlerweile aber wieder in Detmold.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (8. Januar 2013)

Moin ! 

Ich warte schon die ganzen Tage, das der Postbote mir die Gewinne vom Bike Adventskalender vorbeibringt - aber anscheindend habe ich doch nichts gewonnen (stehe leider nicht mit auf der Gewinner-Lister auf der Homepage).

Aber es gehen Gewinne nach Paderborn, Bielefeld und Detmold. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

Easyway Sport Weihnachtspaket
N. Lankers, Paderborn

Philips Activeride bzw. Saferide LED Bikelight
T. Dannenberg, Bielefeld

Mio Cyclo 105 GPS-Gerät 
U. Seidel, Detmold

Continental, Reifen und Zubehör
1 Satz Reifen Conti X-King 2.4 PT: A. Depping, Detmold


Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2013)

Nabend zusammen!

"rik" dem Videobereich ein Update verpasst und das Video läuft nun endlich. Ich habe es mal neu hochgeladen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert.
Vielleicht mögt ihr ja mal reinschauen?  Hab mein MTB-Jahr 2012 mal zusammengefasst:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/25645

LG Jens


----------



## RZWODZWO (11. Januar 2013)

Da bekomme ich doch mal direkt Lust zum fahren ;-) Nettes Video mit fetter Ausbeute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2013)

Dankesehr! Zweck erfüllt 

Jetzt hat mich Sam Hill aus der Liste "Beliebte Videos der letzten 7 Tage" geworfen -- Mist! Holen wir das mit den Likes wieder auf?


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Januar 2013)

Nur falls es jmd interessiert:

heute Abend 2100h ZDFkultur -> EOFT mit MTB Filmchen

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2013)

gut das du es postest - das schau ich mir gleich nochmal an! 
Danke dir. Ist zwar nicht der komplette Krams von diesem Jahr, aber immerhin! 21:00 bis 21:55


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Januar 2013)

4 Wochen lang, immer dienstags. heute ist der 2. Teil.


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2013)

ahaa  naja, kenne es ja ohnehin schon und die mtb sowie kanu teile waren dieses jahr mies vom charakter her. imposante bilder aber sonst nichts dahinter. das war 2010 und 2011 feiner


----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2013)

Nach dem ganzen Geschneie - ist der Wald überhaupt befahrbar oder sollte man sich für´s Wochenende besser nach einer Alternative (z.B. Schlittenfahren) umsehen?


----------



## 230691 (17. Januar 2013)

Ist das überhaupt von der diesjährigen EOFT?
War mit Robert Freundin in.Bielefeld und alles was es mit MTB gab war ein Teil aus whete the trail ends
Habe die Vorschau auf ZDF gesehen und irgendwie kam mir da nichts bekannt von vor xD

Zum Schnee: wird der Wald nicht erst unfahrbar wenn man bergab treten muss?!

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2013)

230691 schrieb:


> Habe die Vorschau auf ZDF gesehen und irgendwie kam mir da nichts bekannt von vor xD



Die kpl. Sendung kannste dir in der ZDF Mediathek anschauen:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...20226/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-2


----------



## crossboss (17. Januar 2013)

Der Film ist immer wieder geil aber
.... ich nehm heut lieber, wie gestern und vorgestern die Langlauflatten


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nach dem ganzen Geschneie - ist der Wald überhaupt befahrbar oder sollte man sich für´s Wochenende besser nach einer Alternative (z.B. Schlittenfahren) umsehen?



Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mich das mit Hinblick auf heute abend auch schon gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mich das mit Hinblick auf heute abend auch schon gefragt



Könnte tats. sein, dass wir schiebend zum Turm hoch wandern müssen


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Könnte tats. sein, dass wir schiebend zum Turm hoch wandern müssen



Soll ich ZDFkultur Bescheid geben...??? 

"Wiehen-Outdoor-Night-Snow-Walk-Tour" 2013 mit oder ohne MTB ein Abenteuer


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Könnte tats. sein, dass wir schiebend zum Turm hoch wandern müssen



Willst du das wirklich durchziehen? 

Hier setzt jetzt gerade wieder der Schnee ein.

Ich bin heute überhaupt nicht motiviert


----------



## poekelz (17. Januar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Soll ich ZDFkultur Bescheid geben...???
> 
> "Wiehen-Outdoor-Night-Snow-Walk-Tour" 2013 mit oder ohne MTB ein Abenteuer



Dann musst du uns aber deine Aldicam leihen, die Affenfuss-Digicam Version ist nicht besonders schneefest 

Hier geht´s grad richtig ab mit dem Flockenwirbel


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Hier geht´s grad richtig ab mit dem Flockenwirbel



Los, raus an die Luft... Ihr seid doch keine Pussies... Kurze Hose Wetter!!!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2013)

So ich hab meine praktische Prüfung nun auch hinter mir. Kann wieder aufs Radl!
Heute sind die Klamotten allerdings nicht mehr warm / trocken (von der Leine aufm Dachboden) zubekommen. Morgen Abend wird auf die Prüfung angestoßen. 
Irgendwann am Samstag werd ich aufs Rad steigen, je nachdem wann ich wieder am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen darf. Notfalls auch im dunkeln. Falls euch Beiden das also passen sollte .. gern!

Morgen werde ich versuchen früh Feierabend zumachen, dann könnte es mit Glück von 15 bis 17 Uhr in den Wald gehen. Trifft man irgendjemanden von euch in Lübbecke?

Bin heiß aufs Schnee-heizen!


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2013)

Und? Gutes Gefühl was die Prüfung angeht?!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2013)

Mit ein wenig Rückenwind werdens die 94% mit denen ich insgesamt noch ne 2 bekomme 
Rechne aber realistisch mit 80 - 85%


----------



## crossboss (17. Januar 2013)

@Jens, dann halt ich mal die Daumen, obwohl es ist ja im Prinzip schon gelaufen


Heut wars schonmal affengeil im Schneedas sollte man echt nutzen wenn man Zeit hat.
WOE gehts nach Willingen in die  präparierte Loipe. Dann mit Family im WOMO im Stryktal übernachten und einschneien lassen.
Ich will am Sonntag mal versuchen die Freeride mit Abfahrtski zu fahren. Hoffendlich klapps ohne Beulen und Brüche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2013)

Danke dir. Bin mal gespannt wann es Ergebnisse gibt


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Januar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Morgen Abend wird auf die Prüfung angestoßen.



Danke für die Einladung!
Wo sollen wir hinkommen? 
Sportlerheim Alswede?


----------



## kris. (18. Januar 2013)

Forums-Party!!!   

Und Jens zahlt den Deckel!


----------



## JENSeits (18. Januar 2013)

Da könnter gerne hinfahren - stelle euch eine Kiste Fruchtsaft bereit, die geht auf mich!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich will am Sonntag mal versuchen die Freeride mit Abfahrtski zu fahren. Hoffendlich klapps ohne Beulen und Brüche.



 ... viel zu flach... Da brauchts nen Schneemobil, um die auf Geschwindigkeit zu halten.


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2013)

vllt hab ich ja Rückenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2013)

@crossboss; Wo stehst du den im Syketal mit deinem Womo immer?


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2013)

Im Strycktal stehen wir immer nachts am Parkplatz Mühlenkopfschanze . Da ist sogar ne saubere Toilette die Nachts immer auf bleibt.
Bisher hat niemand gemeckert wenn wir da standen, Parken ist da normalerweise kostenlos. "00m weiter gibt es aber noch so ne parkbucht für Womos, die ist uns aber immer etwas zu einsam  Weiterer Vorteil ist , das da auch die Loipen hoch gehen zur Hochheide. Auch Wanderwege für Schusters Rappen.

Hast Lust auf Schnee mit Familie Orkan?Kommt doch auch mit. Wir wollen allerdings in der Hautsache Langlauf machen aber das macht man nur 2-4 Stunden, normal weil man dann fertig hat. Wir nehmen ebenfalls Schlitten mit.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Januar 2013)

Das wird dieses We nicht klappen. 
Samstag habe wir hier die Hütte voll und Sonntag wollt wir mit den Kids zum Rodeln zum Sternberg in Vlotho.


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2013)

Na denn schönes Woe


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr beim Autofahren Momentan auch so einen Spaß wie ich? 






Achso bevor ich es vergesse: Wo wart ihr Freitag Abend @nippelspanner & @kris. Hab euch extra was bereit gestellt!


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2013)

gab ja keine offizielle einladung!


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2013)

Ich mußte meines Bus erstmal aus der 0,5m  Schneewehe buddeln, bevor ich spaß hatte.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2013)

Garagenwagen


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Garagenwagen


 

Weichei! 

Ich hatte heute wieder Spass mitm Rad zur Arbeit.


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2013)

Die 2 Km zur Grundschule bin ich heute mit Yannik auf LL Ski übers freie Feld gegangen, nachdem ich schon vorgestern mit dem Rad im tiefen Schnee scheiterte.  Ca 15-20 cm plus Schneewehen am Feldweg. Bisher leider nicht alle Radwege  geräumt. Aber das ist mal was besonderes, hier wie die_ Norweger _unterwegs zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (22. Januar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Achso bevor ich es vergesse: Wo wart ihr Freitag Abend @nippelspanner & @kris. Hab euch extra was bereit gestellt!



Habe den Ouzo beim Griechen dann doch deiner Saftkiste vorgezogen!


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2013)

Gibts doch nicht - undankbares Pack!


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## Xeleux (25. Januar 2013)

Tag Zusammen,
wo laßt Ihr hier in der Umgebung Euren LRS aufbauen?!
Könnt Ihr jemanden empfehlen?
Gruß,
Xeleux


----------



## JENSeits (26. Januar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin mal bis Mittwoch im Außendienst --> Roadtrip  
Macht mir das säubern im Nachhinein bitte nicht all zu schwer 

LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## nippelspanner (27. Januar 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Tag Zusammen,
> wo laßt Ihr hier in der Umgebung Euren LRS aufbauen?!
> Könnt Ihr jemanden empfehlen?
> Gruß,
> Xeleux



Hast Du schon alle Teil und suchst "nur" jemanden, der sie dir zusammenfrickelt oder suchst Du eine Quelle für komplette LRS?

Home-made LRS gibt´s hier: http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/288/lang/x/kw/Laufradsaetze/
Habe selbst 2 LRS aus Hope Pro II und Mavic 721 von denen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (27. Januar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Home-made LRS gibt´s hier: http://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/288/lang/x/kw/Laufradsaetze/
> Habe selbst 2 LRS aus Hope Pro II und Mavic 721 von denen.



Dem stimme ich zu! Mein letzter LRS war auch von Gocycle in Münster.
Habe ihn seiner Zeit sogar selbst abgeholt und konnte mir ein Bild von
denen und den Bedingungen vor Ort machen. Der Uwe hat das schon drauf!  ... ist auch ne Reise wert!


----------



## Xeleux (27. Januar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hast Du schon alle Teil und suchst "nur" jemanden, der sie dir zusammenfrickelt oder suchst Du eine Quelle für komplette LRS?



Nein, stehe noch ganz am Anfang. 
Ich hab auch noch kein Bauteil... Versuche erst einmal alle Möglichkeiten abzuwägen.
Gruß, 
Xeleux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. Januar 2013)

"Home-made LRS "heisst aber doch in Einzelteilen gekauft und zu Hause zusammengebaut, oder? Zumal mit dem Nickname "Nippelspanner" ;-)


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2013)

Als Alternative für Hobbybastler:
Es kann auch ne schöne Aufgabe sein so nen Traum LRS einmal selbst aus feinen Zutaten zusammengetüftelt zu haben. Es gibt gute Anleitungen für Selbst Schrauber Starter. DT Swiss hat nen Open Source Spokecalkulator parat auf der Hompage, mit allen gängigen Naben und Felgen 
Ist echt keine Hexerei aber handwerklich recht anspruchsvoll


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Januar 2013)

hab kurz aufgeräumt - infos und mod-statement zur thematik gibts nebenan in den bilder-impressionen. so, weiter mit dem stammtisch und BTT


----------



## poekelz (31. Januar 2013)

...auf Veranlassung einer _einzelnen Person_:

Ich habe hier gegen niemanden PERSÖNLICH etwas, aber wenn mir die Art und Weise wie und was er postet nicht gefällt werde ich das auch weiterhin Kund tun und mich nicht durch PNs, welche nebenbei mit gleichem Inhalt von der betreffenden Person auch noch an andere User geschickt wurden, davon abhalten lassen.

(Ich denke die _einzelne Person_ weiß, dass sie gemeint ist.)

Mehr werde ich dazu nicht schreiben - weder als Antwort auf PNs oder Postings.

>PUNKT!<

EDIT: ich meine NICHT Jens oder einen anderen IBC-Mod.


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Januar 2013)

Au Backe! Werden jetzt schon illegale Verwarnpunkte verteilt?!


----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Au Backe! Werden jetzt schon illegale Verwarnpunkte verteilt?!



Sammelst Du noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte keine Verwarn-Punkte, ich hatte STRAF-Punkte! 

... sind zwar abgelaufen aber noch sichtbar (für wen auch immer).


----------



## freetourer (31. Januar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine Verwarn-Punkte, ich hatte STRAF-Punkte!
> 
> ... sind zwar abgelaufen aber noch sichtbar (für wen auch immer).



Also ich sehe sie leider nicht in Deinem Profil. 

Aber cool, dass Du dort immer noch das IBC - Outlaw Bild hast. Der Slogan da drunter passt ja momentan wieder.

Ansonsten sehe ich es ähnlich wie Frank.

Und ich bin hier gegen jedwede Art der Zensur oder Beitragslöschung (Ausnahme: Es wird jemand öffentlich beleidigt oder denunziert).

Sumse hat es doch eigentlich gut zusammengefasst - seit die Jungs sich im WhatsApp - Chat austoben ist doch hier relativ wenig los.

Auch wenn von den betreffenden Personen viel Blödsinn gepostet wurde war es eben immer unterhaltsam und kurzweilig.


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Januar 2013)

Ganz meine Meinung!


----------



## discordius (31. Januar 2013)

+1
Es gibt aus meiner Sicht wenig Grund für größere moderative Eingriffe. Auch in der Vergangenheit gab es doch nie wirklich ein Problem mit dem Off-Topic Anteil hier. Das ist aber nicht auf das Lokalforum beschränkt, ich fand auch die rigorosen Eingriffe im Schnäppchenjäger-Thread völlig unnötig. Es mag Postings geben, die ein Betreiber eines Forums bei Kenntnisnahme aus juristischen Gründen nicht einfach stehen lassen darf, das wird aber doch eher die Ausnahme sein. Und selbst dann erwarte ich eine gewisse Transparenz bei den Eingriffen, so wie es z.B. im Heise-Forum gehandhabt wird.


----------



## slang (31. Januar 2013)

discordius schrieb:


> +1
> Es gibt aus meiner Sicht wenig Grund für größere moderative Eingriffe. Auch in der Vergangenheit gab es doch nie wirklich ein Problem mit dem Off-Topic Anteil hier. Das ist aber nicht auf das Lokalforum beschränkt, ich fand auch die rigorosen Eingriffe im Schnäppchenjäger-Thread völlig unnötig. Es mag Postings geben, die ein Betreiber eines Forums bei Kenntnisnahme aus juristischen Gründen nicht einfach stehen lassen darf, das wird aber doch eher die Ausnahme sein. Und selbst dann erwarte ich eine gewisse Transparenz bei den Eingriffen, so wie es z.B. im Heise-Forum gehandhabt wird.



Wenns hier nen "gefällt mir" - Button gäbe hätte ich ihn bei dem Beitrag auf jedem Fall gedrückt 

Im Moment sowieso, aber selbst im Sommer sind die Beiträge hier im Lokalforum so überschaubar daß da gelegentliche Offtopic-Kommentare nicht groß stören. Wenn sich dann daraus nen ganzes Thema ergibt kann man ja immer noch anmerken, daß es hier jetzt nicht hingehört.(wird ja auch immer mal gemacht)
Aber einzelne Posts löschen bei 300 und mehr Seiten langen Threads ist doch albern und verärgert nur die Poster.



freetourer schrieb:


> Sumse hat es doch eigentlich gut zusammengefasst - seit die Jungs sich im WhatsApp - Chat austoben ist doch hier relativ wenig los.
> 
> Auch wenn von den betreffenden Personen viel Blödsinn gepostet wurde war es eben immer unterhaltsam und kurzweilig.



Und dafür auch nen


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Januar 2013)

Jetzt Pro7 
Bericht über die Frau und ihr Bike


----------



## RolfK (31. Januar 2013)

Mist!

Die beiden sind auch hier im Forum unterwegs, gibt Fotos und Videos davon


----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...auf Veranlassung einer _einzelnen Person_:
> 
> Ich habe hier gegen niemanden PERSÖNLICH etwas, aber wenn mir die Art und Weise wie und was er postet nicht gefällt werde ich das auch weiterhin Kund tun und mich nicht durch PNs, welche nebenbei mit gleichem Inhalt von der betreffenden Person auch noch an andere User geschickt wurden, davon abhalten lassen.
> 
> ...



word.


----------



## 230691 (31. Januar 2013)

Rolf, müsste Morgen im Inet auf Pro7 anschaubar sein.
Und ja, die beiden sind hier auch aktiv.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (31. Januar 2013)

Habs durch zufall mitbekommen beim zappen, was für ein Zufall.  Tolle Sache das alles, fand es schon beeindruckend als ich den thread hier damals las


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

In Bezug auf weiter oben bei Poekelz:

Ich galub es geht wohl um Winterdeperssionen einiger User im Allgemeinen ->die wissen wer gemeint ist->Punkt 

Sonst stimme ich da voll dem gesagten zu!


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

Und vllt gibt es ja bald wieder Erfreulichers zu posten!


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Februar 2013)

Ja. Wetter ist gut, wann machen die Bikeparks auf?


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

Bikepark dauert noch nen paar wochen, leider.
 @nikolaus, du wärst doch auch genau der nette kandidat fürn Deisterausflug. Komm doch mal mitIch denke wir können zusammen fahren mit Wolfi in 1 Auto da du doch in Zentral OWL wohnst.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Februar 2013)

Klar, das machen wir! Im Moment ist's schwierig. Aber in drei Wochen können wir das gerne in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## wolfi (1. Februar 2013)

Tiptop:thumbup:
Aber nicht genau in drei wochen! da bin ich in italien...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Februar 2013)

Aktuell habe ich hier gerade ein Wetterfenster.
Da bin ich ja schon fast versucht mich auf Rad zu schwingen


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hab eben Yannik mit dem Rad von der Grundschule abgeholt, das muß mir heute reichen. Morgen fahr ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Bergschreck Andy ne Runde um Mittag. Ich denke aber schon an Asphaltstrecken dabei. Bettina war laufen und sagte man versinkt im Forst bis zum Knöchel.


----------



## JENSeits (1. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jetzt Pro7
> Bericht über die Frau und ihr Bike



Moin zusammen.
Wenn ich mir überlege das ich die Wippe auch jedesmal fahre ... gruselig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (2. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>



Die kann damit aber nur bergab rollen, oder?
In der "Bike" war das Ding ja auch schonx. 
Da schrieben die Herren Redakteure was von "Antrieb". 
Ich kann aber in der Hinsicht nichts erkennen... 

Edit: Oder werden für den Uphill seitlich auf die Hinterräder Handrails aufgesteckt?
(Wie beim klassischen Rollstuhl)


----------



## kris. (2. Februar 2013)

Eine Kraftübertragung auf die Räder ist nicht zu erkennen. Sieht also eher nach rollen aus. Wenns trocken ist kann sie natürlich auch einfach direkt auf die Räder greifen. Vllt steht ja in ihrem Thread hier im Forum was dazu...?


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2013)

Im Bericht könnte man sehen das er sie hochschob daher glaube ich auch nicht an Antrieb.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2013)

Im Video und Thread ist es genauso beschrieben, er schiebt allein oder mit Freunden.


----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2013)

Geiles Teil, bei ihr würde der E-Motor wohl freundlich akzeptiert werden


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

Das Streithema gehört wohl mehr in den Stammtisch, deshalb will ich hier nochmal was dazu sagen:

Eine Lanze muß ich hier noch für unseren Mod Jens brechen.

Der hat ja in Abwesenheit so einiges abbekommen wegen der verlorenen , vermeintlich gelöschten Bilder. 
Ich und Andere haben ihm da wohl Unrecht getan, weil nicht nur ich dachte, nur Mods können Bilder löschen. Was mich bekanntlich ärgerte. Wir haben uns zum Bilderthread usw. ganz ausführlich und vernünftig ausgesprochen.

*Er hat mir sehr ehrlich und auch glaubhaft versichert, das er keine Bilder im OWL Bilder Fred zensiert hat.* *Ich glaube Ihm!*

Es ist zwar seltsam aber die Bilder sind irgendwie anders im Cyberspace verschwunden ich selbst hatte sie ja auch nicht weggelöscht. Und das zu einem denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt in seiner Abwesenheit. Wie auch immer. Beendet und vergessen! Der Threadname  hat sich geändert und das ist am Ende lobenswert damit es sich da weiter entspannt. 

Übriggebleiben ist für mich persönlich wohl die armseelige Stänkerei, die sich am Anfang aus den *Posts 2824 und 2825* im Bilder Fred entwickelt hat und traurigerweise nicht nachlässt. Ich ignoriers jetzt einfach, egal.

Ich finds traurig wie manache so nen Spaßbereich benutzen, um persönliche Differnzen breitzutreten. 

Sumseman hat es ja zu recht gesagt, es ist echt traurig, daß sich nix geändert hat. Und Sumsemann hat immer recht

Das nervt Alle und das braucht keiner. Ich reiß mich jetzt zusammen und ich erwarte das von den entsprechenden Personen ebenfalls->Punkt.

Sonst muß der Mod wieder editieren


*Der Jens jedenfalls und da mache ich keinen Hehl draus, macht im Großen uns Ganzen nen guten Mod-Job hier.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...und Sumsemann hat immer recht



Darauf kannst du deinen Arsch verwetten!


Aber lieber Jörg, die meisten Diskussionen führst (meiner Meinung nach) du hier herbei.

Ich kenne wirklich niemanden (in keinem Forum in dem ich unterwegs bin) der so viele und ausführliche Diskussionpostings erstellt.

Vielleicht solltest du den einen oder anderen Seitenhieb hier einfach mal links liegen und unkommentiert lassen 

LG der Sumsemann, der grade mit heissem Wasser und Spüli seine neue Kette entfettet, um diese für Wachsschmierung vorzubereiten...


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)




----------



## MUD´doc (4. Februar 2013)

Ihr Lipper seid schon ein lustiges Völkchen   
Grüße aus Ost-Westfalen!
...hoffentlich reißt das nun den Stammtisch hier in eine andere Richtung als das ständige Genörgel


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Februar 2013)

Also wenn Du Sumsemann und Crossboss jetzt auch als Lipper tituliert hast, dann hole ich mir auch mal Popcorn. 

... das könnte nämlich jetzt hier so richtig krachen!!!


----------



## MUD´doc (4. Februar 2013)

Na hoffentlich 

Dann würde es endlich mal weitergehen!


----------



## poekelz (4. Februar 2013)

Stimmt Waldi - bei aller Stichelei hier, das geht eindeutig zu weit. Niemand (der es nicht ist) hat es verdient als Lipper oder gar Randlipper bezeichnet zu werden


----------



## crossboss (4. Februar 2013)

Sumse hat doch nicht recht, hab mich da leider verschrieben
Waldi aber schon
Jetz bibn ich aber weg zum Sport!
Bis morgen und schlaft gut!


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Das Streithema gehört wohl mehr in den Stammtisch, deshalb will ich hier nochmal was dazu sagen:
> 
> Eine Lanze muß ich hier noch für unseren Mod Jens brechen.
> 
> ...



Ganz grosses Kino ......


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> *Er hat mir sehr ehrlich und auch glaubhaft versichert, das er keine Bilder im OWL Bilder Fred zensiert hat.* *Ich glaube Ihm!*
> 
> Es ist zwar seltsam aber die Bilder sind irgendwie anders im Cyberspace verschwunden ich selbst hatte sie ja auch nicht weggelöscht. Und das zu einem denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt in seiner Abwesenheit.



Ich hatte von Anfang an Uri Geller in Verdacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Stimmt Waldi - bei aller Stichelei hier, das geht eindeutig zu weit. Niemand (der es nicht ist) hat es verdient als Lipper oder gar Randlipper bezeichnet zu werden



Klappe, Fischkopp!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ihr Lipper seid schon ein lustiges Völkchen



A L T E R!!!

...mach dich auf was gefasst!!!

Ich hab mein Kampfanzug schon an und mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zu Dir...

...und dann klatscht es!!! Aber kein Beifall!!!















LG,

Captain A-Loch...


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Februar 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich euch diesen Link nicht vorenthalten. 

Ach komm Lars, das gehört hier doch echt nicht rein 
LG Jens


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Sumse hat doch nicht recht, hab mich da leider verschrieben
> Waldi aber schon
> Jetz bibn ich aber weg zum Sport!
> Bis morgen und schlaft gut!





HEY!!! Du hattest uns doch was versprochen !!!




crossboss schrieb:


> Ich bin für heute raus und schau morgen erst wieder ins Forum rein.


----------



## MUD´doc (4. Februar 2013)

Du mußt dein Kampfanzug erst ANZIEHEN?!
Ich hab meinen *chrrr chrrr* schon an!!!




  

Danke, Waldwichtel
Das war mehr Informationen als ich vertragen kann...


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Februar 2013)

Jawoll, so muß das hier laufen!!!


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)

Hat der Helm denn ne ordentliche Tüv-Prüfung?


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Du mußt dein Kampfanzug erst ANZIEHEN?!
> Ich hab meinen *chrrr chrrr* schon an!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Vergiss es... ich bin ein Avenger!!! Da hast du keine Chance...

Auch die dunkle Seite der Macht hat gegen Superhelden keine Chance 

...ausserdem kenne ich deinen Vater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Februar 2013)

Jedenfalls gut das er keine rotes Sattelrohr hat. Sonst könnte man meinen das Laserschwert wäre im ... ach lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Hat der Helm denn ne ordentliche Tüv-Prüfung?



Hey Slango,

das wäre ein Helm für Dich!!!

Ich fände es zumindest so viel angenehmer mit dir dann zu Fahren...


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)

Ey , ich lass bei deinem Kostüm gleich die Luft ab, du Schmalhans


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

Möge der Slang mit euch sein!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

Ey Slango...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Hat der Helm denn ne ordentliche Tüv-Prüfung?



CE-Norm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ey Slango...



Beim rechten Bild würde ich mich auch einreihen wollen!


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)

Sumse, du Sack, warte, ich such das Original ;-)


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Beim rechten Bild würde ich mich auch einreihen wollen!



...hast du so wenig Niveau???


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
schnell ein paar knappe Worte in die große Runde:

Ich hab mit Jörg (aka crossboss) per PN über die Geschichte gesprochen und es geklärt, wie er weiter vorn ja schon anmerkte.
Mir fällt auf das viele kleine Sticheleien verschiedener Seiten hier irgendwann auf keinen Humor stoßen. Irgendwann ist der Spaß halt mal vorbei. Einfach ein wenig drauf achten und dann klappt das hier wieder - die die Herren aus Lippe oder nicht Lippe schön beweisen!
Im Netz kommt halt nicht alles so rüber wie im echten Leben wenn man beim Bierchen zusammen sitzt.


LG Jens


----------



## MUD´doc (4. Februar 2013)

@ slang
Der Helm ist Chewbacca-Punch-Proofed. Da sollte der Tüv-Siegel auch kein Problem
darstellen. Vorteil der innenliegenden Sauerstoffversorgung ist, dass ich im Up-Hill 
nicht mehr unter Atemnot leide, wenn ich röchelt den Berg hochfahre.

@ Sumsemann
Leider hat die dunkle Seite der Macht nicht mehr den Einfluß auf Amerika, seitdem
die Demokraten wieder das Weiße Haus führt ;]P

@ Waldwichtel
Jetzt weißte, warum ich noch keine hydraulische Sattelstütze hab... 
wegen dem Ein- und Auffahre... lassen wir das lieber 

@ JENSeits
Word up!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...hast du so wenig Niveau???



Nö, noch viel weniger!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ slang
> Der Helm ist Chewbacca-Punch-Proofed. Da sollte der Tüv-Siegel auch kein Problem
> darstellen. Vorteil der innenliegenden Sauerstoffversorgung ist, dass ich im Up-Hill
> nicht mehr unter Atemnot leide, wenn ich röchelt den Berg hochfahre.
> ...



Solange Du nicht den Beam-Apparat vom Mel Brooks hast!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö, noch viel weniger!



Super 

Dann könnten wir Freunde werden


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

Ich sitz hier mit nem Bierchen und meinem zweiten ich und uns gehts voll prima!


----------



## wolfi (4. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hatte von Anfang an Uri Geller in Verdacht!




Lol
send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier mit nem Bierchen und meinem zweiten ich und uns gehts voll prima!



Ja , bleib du mal schön auf der dunklen Seite der Macht...äh A2


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Ja , bleib du mal schön auf der dunklen Seite der Macht...äh A2



Jep...
Mir ist ja sogar ein Schuckenbäumer lieber als wie dieser Kris... 


So...

"Sonne" ist gleich da. Wir gehen dann mal in den Keller um an Ihr...ähm, an Ihrem Bike zu Schrauben...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Super
> 
> Dann könnten wir Freunde werden



Also perfekte Voraussetzungen!


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep...
> Mir ist ja sogar ein Schuckenbäumer lieber als wie dieser Kris...



Ui, Käptn Anal hat gesprochen!


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ey Slango...



Wie geil 

Muss ich doch mal gleich für meine Zwecke missbrauchen!


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep...
> Mir ist ja sogar ein Schuckenbäumer lieber als wie dieser Kris...



Sumse, es heisst : dieses Kris

Achte doch mal bitte etwas auf deine Grammatik und Rechtschreibung.


----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

ich komm dir gleich in deinen teich pinkeln!


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> schnell ein paar knappe Worte in die große Runde:
> 
> Ich hab mit Jörg (aka crossboss) per PN über die Geschichte gesprochen und es geklärt, wie er weiter vorn ja schon anmerkte.
> ...


 
Oder man lernt die Ignore Funktion zu schätzen! Man glaubt gar nicht wie die Freude an diesem Forum wieder steigt.
Ansonsten einefach nix mehr im Bikepark oder Tourenthread posten und mit netten Leuten per PN zum fahren verabreden.


----------



## the_Shot (4. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ey Slango...



EY SUMSE DU AFFE, ZIEH MICH DA NICHT MIT REIN

Schon schlimm genug das ich mit Slango auf einem Bild bin

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (4. Februar 2013)

Das waren jetzt mal 2 stunden elitebiker-chat (fast) ungefiltert für alle interessierten.
Wir geben zurück in die Werbung...


----------



## 230691 (4. Februar 2013)

Sascha, dass ist aber auch mit Abstand das Beste Bild von dir das ich kenne


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab da noch nen besseres. Das zu posten kann ich Shoti aber nicht antun. Hatte seiner Zeit vorm Post im Bilder-Thread seinen Bauch mittels Photoshop etwas aufgebläht. Er saß aber auch sehr unvorteilhaft auf seinem Zesty. 

Nachdem ich ihm das mal bei ner Tour gesteckt hatte, hätte er mich beinahe in nem Bach ertränkt. Er hatte seiner Zeit starke Depris aufgrund des Fotos.


----------



## slang (4. Februar 2013)

Na ja, das "unbearbeitete" Foto darf man doch ruhig zeigen 






Zudem hat er mir später erzählt, dass die Depris daher rührten dass er dich halt nur fast ertränkt hat


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Februar 2013)

Stimmung


----------



## freetourer (4. Februar 2013)

wo ist eigentlich sumse ?



so langsam müssten er und sonne heute abend doch genug Deko im Keller verteilt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (5. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Das waren jetzt mal 2 stunden elitebiker-chat (fast) ungefiltert für alle interessierten.
> Wir geben zurück in die Werbung...



ELITEBIKER????

...seit dem wir Lipper in dem Chat aufgenommen haben, hat das mit "Elitebiker" wohl nix mehr zu tun!!!






MOIN ZUSAMMEN!!!


----------



## kris. (5. Februar 2013)

dafür hast du aber ganz schön lange gebraucht um das zu merken.


----------



## 230691 (5. Februar 2013)

Immer werden wir fertig gemacht -.- 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (5. Februar 2013)

Demnächst schlagen wir zurück, in "Return of the evil Killer-Lipper"!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Februar 2013)

So ist es


----------



## slang (6. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Demnächst schlagen wir zurück, in "Return of the evil Killer-Lipper"!



Da krieg ich jetzt aber schon etwas Angst


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Februar 2013)

Nicht alles was kuschelig aussieht muss es auch sein...
Und nicht alles was klein aussieht muss ungefährlich sein...


----------



## 230691 (6. Februar 2013)

Stille Wasser sind tief xD

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Da krieg ich jetzt aber schon etwas Angst



Glaub mir, wenn die Lipper mit Auto kommen, dann solltest Du Angst haben!!!


----------



## the_Shot (6. Februar 2013)

Der Schuß könnte aber auch nach hinten los gehen, in Form von: "The Return of the evil Lipper Killer" 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (6. Februar 2013)

Wobei Lipper Ripper wohl noch besser wär

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## slang (6. Februar 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Nicht alles was kuschelig aussieht muss es auch sein...
> Und nicht alles was klein aussieht muss ungefährlich sein...



So?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg"]Holy Grail - Killer Bunny - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## the_Shot (6. Februar 2013)

Monty Python, ein Klassiker


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (6. Februar 2013)

Oh, ihr kennt es auch. Lustigerweise musste ich, während ich das schrieb an genau jenes kleine Biest denken


----------



## kris. (7. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Da krieg ich jetzt aber schon etwas Angst



Zu Recht, mein Freund. Zu Recht!!


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Februar 2013)

So!!!

Weiberfastnacht heile überstanden!!!

Nur wieder der Kopf 

Kommt mir grade so vor, als hätte mir einer ins Gehirn gesch...


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Kommt mir grade so vor, als hätte mir einer ins Gehirn gesch...



Alles wie immer also... 
*duw*


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Alles wie immer also...
> *duw*



Neee...

irgendwie noch heftiger als sonst...


----------



## 230691 (8. Februar 2013)

Man wird halt nicht jünger

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (8. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> So!!!
> 
> Weiberfastnacht heile überstanden!!!
> 
> ...




Hm, so schlimm war das doch gar nicht .... 

Mir geht's blendend...


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Februar 2013)

Ja, so langsam gehts mir auch wieder besser...


Duuuuu.... Peeetra....

Für die Zukunft...

Wenn wir zusammen fahren...

Dann ist dieses bitte auch deine Bike Bekleidung


----------



## Sonne310 (8. Februar 2013)

Hahaaaaaa, jajaaaaa, mein zweiter Name ist ja auch "Fee", oder was meinste  


 Habe gerade gesehen, dass in meinem Profil noch Epic drin steht... Ich war lange nicht mehr hier drin


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Ich war lange nicht mehr hier drin


 
Das stimmt wohl...


----------



## Sonne310 (8. Februar 2013)

Ja, zu dem ganzen Technik-Zeugs kann ich ja nix sagen...

Bin ja noch Anfänger 

Jetzt muss ich erst mal zusehen, dass ich das Epic verkauft bekomme. Fertig ist es eigentlich schon.


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Februar 2013)

Dazu sei gesagt, dass die Anfängerin, die von dem Technik Zeugs keine Ahnung hat, nach nur einem Jahr schon ihr drittes Bike hat!

Und getrost dem Motto, Klotzen nicht Kleckern, ist das aktuelle Bike ein S-Works...

Ok... ich hatte da auch meine Finger mit drin!!!
!!! Also in dem Bikekauf !!! ...nicht was ihr wieder denkt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Dazu sei gesagt, dass die Anfängerin, ... nach nur einem Jahr ...
> 
> hatte ... meine Finger mit drin!!!



Aha! 

Ähhhh, Sumsemann?! Ich habe gehört Du vermittelst aktuell auch Touren mit Sonne. Ich würde gerne nen 3-stündigen Night-RIDE buchen.


----------



## kris. (8. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Aha!


----------



## freetourer (8. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Aha!
> 
> Ähhhh, Sumsemann?! Ich habe gehört Du vermittelst aktuell auch Touren mit Sonne. Ich würde gerne nen 3-stündigen Night-RIDE buchen.


----------



## freetourer (8. Februar 2013)

UPS - jetzt wird das hier noch eine Swinger - Börse.


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Februar 2013)

Sonne kennt mich ja. ... daher weiß ich auch wie sehr sie sich freuen würde.


----------



## Sonne310 (8. Februar 2013)

Waldi, Du fährst doch noch nicht mal Nachts Auto 

Ansonsten fahr ich mit Dir doch immer wieder gerne


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Februar 2013)

So Leute...

Meine XX1 ist nun endlich komplett verbaut !!!

Die Neue Saison kann kommen!!!


 @Waldi: Was willst du mit nem Nightride mit Sonne??? Die ist dir technisch und Konditionell weit überlegen


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2013)

War heute mit Shoti unterwegs und hatte nun erstmals die Gelegenheit die neue XX1 zu testen.

Sascha und ich hatten heute eine Trailtour gemacht und dadurch auch einige knackige Anstiege zu Bewältigen gehabt.

Kurz: War alles KEIN Problem!!!!

Der halbe Gang der mir zu meiner vorherigen Übersetzung fehlt macht sich in der Praxis für mich nicht bemerkbar!

Die deutlich höhere Spannung des Schaltwerks verhindert Kettenschlagen wirklich effektiv! Auch auf ruppigeren Abschnitten blieb der Antrieb klapperfrei.

Schaltvorgänge funktionieren, wie man es auch von der normalen XX kennt, tadellos.

Habe, da die normalen Shifter noch nicht lieferbar sind, momentan den Drehgriffschalter. Der wurde wohl komplett neu entwickelt... Hatte noch nie Drehgriff und kann daher nicht vergleichen, der aktuelle funktioniert aber wirklich gut!!! Insbesondere gefällt mir der schnelle Gangwechsel mehrerer Gänge.
Kann gut sein, dass ich den Drehgriff behalte. Habe ihn von meinem Dealer, bis zum Eintreffen des Shifters zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen und so die Möglichkeit ihn ausgiebig zu testen...

Was aber wirklich GEIL an der XX1 ist, ist dass ich die komplette Bandbreite der Übersetzung auf der Kassette schalten kann. Das ist einfach super angenehm und bringt mir den Vorteil, Anstiege effektiver anzugehen.

-damit meine ich: 
Ich war "vorne" immer sehr schaltfaul und habe Anstiege oft in einem zu schweren Gang genommen. Einfach weil ich nicht aufs Kleine Kettenblatt wollte um kurz danach wieder aufs Grosse zu schalten. Zudem muss man ja beim Kettenblattwechsel auch immer den Gang hinten mit anpassen da der Übersetzungssprung vorne ja sehr gross ist.

Dieses Problem hat man bei der XX1 logischer Weise nicht! Einfach ein wenig am Griff drehen und man hat den passenden Gang. (Auch unter Last)
Es ist wirklich GENIAL! 

Für mich und mein Fahrprofil die absolut perfekte Schaltung.


Ok, war heute die erste Tour und die war nicht mal besonders lang aber ich bin wirklich total HAPPY nach Hause gekommen und bin sehr froh die Umrüstung vorgenommen zu haben!

Mit der Zeit mögen sicher auch Nachteile sich zeigen, bin mir aber 100%ig sicher, dass die Vorteile bei Weitem überwiegen.


Ich halte Euch auf alle Fälle auf dem Laufenden, wie sich die XX1 bei mir weiter schlägt.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Februar 2013)

Endlich mal einer der da was zu schreibt. 
Finde die XX1 auch von der Idee her Klasse, weis aber nicht ob ich so damit klar komme.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2013)

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich Plagiatsvorwürfe ggü. Sumses Post! 

Einzelne Abschnitte erinnern mich stark an die ersten Testberichte aus der Bike 11/12 und Mountainbike 01/13. Ich werfe ihm sogar vor, Passagen der Redakteure 1:1 abgeschrieben zu haben.

Bei Politikern hatte dies zur Folge das sie ihren Posten verloren haben. Ich bin der Meinung das darf auch bei Sumse nicht ungestraft bleiben. 

By the way ...

MÄNNER halten ihr Bike mit einer Hand hoch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2013)

waldwichtel schrieb:


> ...das darf auch bei sumse nicht ungestraft bleiben.


Ja!!! Bestraf mich!!!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich Plagiatsvorwürfe ggü. Sumses Post!
> 
> Einzelne Abschnitte erinnern mich stark an die ersten Testberichte aus der Bike 11/12 und Mountainbike 01/13. Ich werfe ihm sogar vor, Passagen der Redakteure 1:1 abgeschrieben zu haben.
> 
> Bei Politikern hatte dies zur Folge das sie ihren Posten verloren haben. Ich bin der Meinung das darf auch bei Sumse nicht ungestraft bleiben.



Hier ging es aber um die Doktorentitel in Zusammenhang mit dem Amt. Und vom Dr. Sumsemann habe ich noch nicht gehört!

Ansonsten kann ich das mit den Twistern nur bestätigen. Habe mein Epic Anfang Dezember bei Abholung in Hiddenhausen auch sofort mit diesen ausgerüstet und sehr glücklich darüber.

Leider mussten dann für das XX-Hardtail anschließend auch welche her (natürlich dann auch als XX)!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hier ging es aber um die Doktorentitel in Zusammenhang mit dem Amt. Und vom Dr. Sumsemann habe ich noch nicht gehört!



Also ich habe zumindest gehört das er leidenschaftlich gerne Doktorspielchen macht.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also ich habe zumindest gehört das er leidenschaftlich gerne Doktorspielchen macht.



Doktorspiele in Verbindung mit Barbier 

Bin aber auch begnadeter Maler...

Ich streiche Dir nen kompletten Flur durch den Briefkastenschlitz!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Doktorspiele in Verbindung mit Barbier
> 
> Bin aber auch begnadeter Maler...
> 
> Ich streiche Dir nen kompletten Flur durch den Briefkastenschlitz!!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2013)

Sag mal Jens, was ist denn das für nen Fake-Link in deiner Signatur?

Ich habe den gerade voller Vorfreude angeklickt, in der Hoffnung da heiße Osteuropäerinnen zu sehen und dann sowas.


----------



## the_Shot (10. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> MÄNNER halten ihr Bike mit einer Hand hoch!!!



Seit dem Du nur noch 45Kg wiegst, kannste das doch garnicht mehr


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Das ist hier vor Ort für 5 Tage die "Fünfte Jahreszeit" in der alle völlig ausflippen!


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Seit dem Du nur noch 45Kg wiegst, kannste das doch garnicht mehr



Sorry, hab ich nicht dran gedacht.

Aber guck mal bei Motor Talk!!!
Da hab ich nach Einbau der AHK meinen Passat, fürs Foto, so mit einer Hand hochgehalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (10. Februar 2013)

Was, Du hast Dich besoffen mit einer Hand an Deiner AHK festgehalten, Resekt

Eigentlich war der Post vorher für Lars gedacht, aber schön das Du drauf anspringst

nächstes Mal bau ich ein @Waldwichtel ein

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2013)

Und ich hab extra nicht drauf geantwortet, damit Sumse sich angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## the_Shot (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## slang (10. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich Plagiatsvorwürfe ggü. Sumses Post!
> 
> Einzelne Abschnitte erinnern mich stark an die ersten Testberichte aus der Bike 11/12 und Mountainbike 01/13. Ich werfe ihm sogar vor, Passagen der Redakteure 1:1 abgeschrieben zu haben.
> 
> Bei Politikern hatte dies zur Folge das sie ihren Posten verloren haben. Ich bin der Meinung das darf auch bei Sumse nicht ungestraft bleiben.



Hey, hör jetzt mal auf. Sonst wird dem Sumse noch nachträglich sein Sonderschulabschluss aberkannt.


----------



## the_Shot (10. Februar 2013)

Ahhhhhh, hör auf mir tut der Bauch (ganz viel Bauch) schon vor lachen weh

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2013)

Boar!

Kann mal jemand dieses Asipack hier aus dem Forum werfen???


----------



## the_Shot (10. Februar 2013)

Öhhm, NÖ

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## slang (10. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Boar!
> 
> Kann mal jemand dieses Asipack hier aus dem Forum werfen???



Wieso möchtest du dich denn jetzt selbst eleminieren?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Hey, hör jetzt mal auf. Sonst wird dem Sumse noch nachträglich sein Sonderschulabschluss aberkannt.



Jetzt beleidigts du aber alle Sonderschüler 



Wenn ich so weitermache darf ich nie mit der Bielfelder "Elite" Truppe mitfahren.


----------



## slang (10. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jetzt beleidigts du aber alle Sonderschüler
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ich so weitermache darf ich nie mit der Bielfelder "Elite" Truppe mitfahren.



Das denke ich schon, wie ich hörte bist du ja der Grillmaster schlechthin. Beim nächsten Treff bist du Ehrengast


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Februar 2013)

Ich hab noch etwas roten Teppich im Keller. Können wir dann auslegen.


----------



## the_Shot (10. Februar 2013)

Geht nichts über ordentlich viel Fleisch aufm Grill

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Februar 2013)

Petzte!

Da hat aber einer im "Schaut was ich gekocht hab" Thread spioniert. 

Wenn dann nur bei mir Zuhause, da habe ich alles da. 

Lass mal die Sonne ein wenig höher steigen, dann können wir mal ein Mini-Ot bei mir planen.


----------



## slang (10. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Petzte!
> 
> Da hat aber einer im "Schaut was ich gekocht hab" Thread spioniert.
> 
> ...



gespeichert! 

nen bissel Radfahren können wir ja auch


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> gespeichert!
> 
> nen bissel Radfahren können wir ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (12. Februar 2013)

Ist ja wie Lindenstrasse hier. 

[yt=Wie geht es wohl weiter?]http://youtu.be/2kn61KqAcyY[/yt]


Ich bleib mal dran und hole mir ein Bier....


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2013)

Hmm?! Also ich fand den Post jetzt nicht so *******!!! 

Hatte natürlich gute Absichten und auf eine Versöhnung gehofft. 
Jörgs Zusage hatte ich als "ersten Schritt" gedeutet, da ihr ja
bereits vorher zugesagt hattet. 

Das der Waldi aber auch immer an das Gute im Menschen glauben muß!


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2013)

@ Waldi was soll man machen, wenn ihnen die Reife und der Mut fehlt. es war tatsächlich gutmütig gemeint. Was solls.
 Sonst fällt mir zu dem peinlichen Sumsepost nix gutes weiter ein.  Ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn einige dahergelaufene Dauerposter ala Facebook wieder in die unendlichen Weiten von des www abtauchen wo sie ja vor kurzem noch Ihr Unwesen trieben. Nach solchen Posts meine ehrliche Bitte: " Bleibt in der Parallelwelt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!"


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Waldi was soll man machen, wenn ihnen die Reife und der Mut fehlt. es war tatsächlich gutmütig gemeint. Was solls.
> Sonst fällt mir zu dem peinlichen Sumsepost nix gutes weiter ein.  Ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn einige dahergelaufene Dauerposter ala Facebook wieder in die unendlichen Weiten von des www abtauchen wo sie ja vor kurzem noch Ihr Unwesen trieben. Nach solchen Posts meine ehrliche Bitte: " Bleibt in der Parallelwelt
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

ich wollte dich gar nicht angreifen, doch finde ich es nur fair ehrlich meine/unsere Einstellung zu einer gemeinsamen Tour mit Dir zu äussern, anstatt irgendwas daher zu heucheln.

Es ist für mich völlig ok, dass du hier wieder im Forum unterwegs bist aber der persönliche Kontakt beim Biken ist dann doch was anderes! 
Biken ist mein Hobby, dass ich in meiner Freizeit ausübe. Im Job habe ich schon mit einer Menge unangenehmen Personen zu tun! In meiner Freizeit kann, will und werde ich mir meine privaten Kontakte aber aussuchen.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder unschöne Diskussionen gibt, wollte ich so ehrlich sein dir offen eine Absage zu gemeinsamen Touren zu geben.

Glaube mir! Es ist besser so!!! Es würde über kurz oder lang wieder eskalieren!!!!

Wir beide sind einfach zwei Charaktäre die nicht kompatibel sind.

Lass uns bitte das hier nicht wieder in eine riesen Diskussion ausarten und uns im Wald aus dem Weg gehen...


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht sonderlich an "gutmütiger" Harmonisierung interessiert.


----------



## the_Shot (12. Februar 2013)

Viel zu viel offtopic hier, ab in den Stammtisch - husch husch

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich wie Andere hier aus dem Forum, Fäkalien in meinem Briefkasten finde, ...



 ... das haben wir als Kinder auch immer bei Herrn Schmitt von gegenüber gemacht! 

 Jörg hat bei anderen in den Briefkasten geschissen?


----------



## the_Shot (12. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... das haben wir als Kinder auch immer bei Herrn Schmitt von gegenüber gemacht!
> 
> Jörg hat bei anderen in den Briefkasten geschissen?





send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2013)

So,
'hamwas jetzt langsam?
es nervt!

wolfi

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ..."einige dahergelaufene Dauerposter ala Facebook wieder in die unendlichen Weiten von des www abtauchen wo sie ja vor kurzem noch Ihr Unwesen trieben."...



so eine aussage zeugt aber auch nicht unbedingt von der selber angemahnten Reife 

achso... back to topic, pls.


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> So,
> 'hamwas jetzt langsam?
> es nervt!
> 
> ...



du bist nicht gezwungen das zu lesen


----------



## wolfi (12. Februar 2013)

Alberner kommentar
send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

Habe meinen Post oben editiert:

Hatte damals die Mitteilung bekommen, dass Jörg jemandem ne Stinkbombe in den Briefkasten gesteckt hat.

Das habe ich anders verstanden, als es gemeint war.

Tatsächlich war ein sehr unschöner Brief in der Mailbox gemeint.


Sorry! Will hier keine falschen Gerüchte streuen!

Jörg hat KEINE Fäkalien in fremde Briefkästen gesteckt!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich will Euch mal einen der hier aktiven Biker vorstellen, der "uns" auf einer anderen Plattform grade mit einem Bild erschreckte!!!

Wer mag das wohl sein???


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Alberner kommentar
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



Mag sein.
aber ich mag nicht mit Leuten fahren, die mittlerweile mit ihrem Drittaccount hier unterwegs sind. 
Und nochmal, du musst das nicht lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (12. Februar 2013)

Dem Bildchen nach zu urteilen, könnte es sich um Snoopy handeln ;-)


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (12. Februar 2013)

Waldi trägt doch so gerne Frauenkleider.... Oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Huskyspeed (12. Februar 2013)

Also ich bins nicht


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Waldi trägt doch so gerne Frauenkleider.... Oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## the_Shot (12. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Waldi trägt doch so gerne Frauenkleider.... Oder hat sich da was geändert?





send from slaughterhouse


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2013)

Cippel, Hammer


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2013)

Ihr Säcke!!! 

Für die einen ist das Snoopy, für die anderen (mich) ist das ein Beagle. Ein Beagle ist ein Jagdhund mit kurzen muskulösen Beinen. Das "S" steht für "Seals". War da mal für 10 Monate. Auf deutsch "Panzergrenadiere". 

... und an meiner Karnevalsverkleidung von gestern gibt's auch nix zu kritisieren!!! Basta!

Und Orkan ist schon viel zu lange hier im Forum. Der hat zuviel Hintergrundinformationen!


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2013)

Heut ist wieder Deppen-Dienstag, oder?


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke!!!
> 
> Für die einen ist das Snoopy, für die anderen (mich) ist das ein Beagle. Ein Beagle ist ein Jagdhund mit kurzen muskulösen Beinen. Das "S" steht für "Seals". War da mal für 10 Monate. Auf deutsch "Panzergrenadiere".
> 
> ... und an meiner Karnevalsverkleidung von gestern gibt's auch nix zu kritisieren!!! Basta!





Ich.....kann......kaum......tippen.....vor.....lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (12. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, du warst ja mal "Werre-Ledernacken"


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke!!!
> 
> Für die einen ist das Snoopy, für die anderen (mich) ist das ein Beagle. Ein Beagle ist ein Jagdhund mit kurzen muskulösen Beinen. Das "S" steht für "Seals". War da mal für 10 Monate. Auf deutsch "Panzergrenadiere".
> 
> ... und an meiner Karnevalsverkleidung von gestern gibt's auch nix zu kritisieren!!! Basta!



Lars... BITTE!!!

Wir haben doch schon in unsere "Parallelwelt" festgehalten, dass das "S" für Slango steht!!!!

...und das ist auch völlig ok!!!

Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert... da muss man seine Neigung nicht mehr leugnen!!!


----------



## RZWODZWO (12. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke!!!
> 
> Für die einen ist das Snoopy, für die anderen (mich) ist das ein Beagle. Ein Beagle ist ein Jagdhund mit kurzen muskulösen Beinen. Das "S" steht für "Seals". War da mal für 10 Monate. Auf deutsch "Panzergrenadiere".
> 
> ...




Hier in Deutschland nennt man den Jagdhund aber glaube ich Wehrdackel


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Lars... BITTE!!!
> 
> Wir haben doch schon in unsere "Parallelwelt" festgehalten, dass das "S" für Slango steht!!!!
> 
> ...



Ey du Arsch


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Ey du Arsch



ne, nicht meiner!!!

Du musst dich an Lars seinen halten 

Keine Bange!!! Schwul ist nur der, der gef... wird!!


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2013)

@ Sumse und Slang

Grundsätzlich ist noch zu sagen, dass ich bezügluch der Ohneworteanfrage im Tourenfred wohl gar nicht nicht auf euch geantwortet habe,sondern allein dem guten _OHNEWORTE der wegen Touren bei uns mehrfach anfragte. _

Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich im Ernst gemeint ,ich würde mit euch 2en meine wertvolle Freizeit gestalten wollen. So weit würde ich nicht gehen. 

Ich sach auch einfach nur meine Meinung ,der Rest ist mir Latte.

Ein Loblied auf die Ignor Liste


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...es war tatsächlich gutmütig gemeint.



...leicht wiedersprüchlich


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich im Ernst gemeint ,ich würde mit euch 2en meine wertvolle Freizeit gestalten wollen. So weit würde ich nicht gehen. Das war einfach nen Testballon um mal zu sehen wie ihr euch hier öffentlich outet /verhaltet und ihr habt Alle Erwartungen bestens erfüllt Mädels!!!


 
lieber reserviert, öffentlich zur eigenen meinung stehen als unfreundliche PMs verschicken.



crossboss schrieb:


> Bitte geht in euer Whats App oder so zurück und hinterlasst nen sauberes Forum


 
nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich habe den eindruck das die meisten unfreundlichen formulierungen zuerst von deiner seite kamen...


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2013)

Der Eindruck täuscht wohl. Ich habe nicht schmutzige Wäsche im Forum gewaschen. Ich habe sachlich meine Meinung persönlich mitgeteilt ,auch  damit es im Forum ruhig bleibt. Einige User scheinen das Forum mit einer Hahnenkampfarena zu verwechseln. Einige warten nur darauf ein Streit zu eskalieren zu bringen, weil sie das anscheinend geil finden. Ich habe keinen einzigen Streit im Forum angefangen, aber gemässigt und sachlich beendet. Der Rest ist lächerliche Propaganda
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kris. schrieb:


> lieber reserviert, öffentlich zur eigenen meinung stehen als unfreundliche PMs verschicken.
> 
> 
> 
> nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich habe den eindruck das die meisten unfreundlichen formulierungen zuerst von deiner seite kamen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (13. Februar 2013)

...also ich schreib dazu jetzt mal nix und denk mir meinen Teil einfach. Schade nur dass ich noch keinen Feierabend habe, dann würde ich mir (wie gestern Abend) nen Bier holen und das hier grinsend weiter verfolgen.

Ich könnts mir ja leisten dazu zu schreiben, stehe ich doch schon lange auf seiner Ingnore-Liste...

Der OWL Randfichtenverschwörer ("O-Ton")


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Februar 2013)

[...]

Wird doch mal wieder Zeit für ne neue Identität. Hauptsache er verrät sich nicht wieder durch deine Grundschul-d/t-Schwäche.

Mal nen kleiner Abriß seiner Deeskalierungsmaßnahmen der letzten 12 Stunden:

" Bleibt in der Parallelwelt!"
"wenn ihnen die Reife und der Mut fehlt"
..."einige dahergelaufene Dauerposter ala Facebook"
"geht in euer Whats App oder so zurück"
"Der Rest ist lächerliche Propaganda"

[...]

Dazu 100% identische diffamierende PN an 4-5 Forenmitglieder. 

[...]

Und schade, dass er das nicht liest, da ich ja zusammen mit 10 anderen auf seiner "Deppenliste" stehe.



ohne allzusehr in die thematik ein- und irgendeine partei ergreifen zu wollen zu wollen, habe ich zwei beleidigungen gelöscht. kritik ja und gerne, unter der gürtellinie bitte nicht. danke  hannes


----------



## Sumsemann (13. Februar 2013)

...und dieses Theater jetzt wieder ist genau der Grund warum ich und viele Andere nicht mehr mit Jörg fahren wollen!

Egal was... immer fühlt er sich gleich persönlich angegriffen!!


Ich habe doch lediglich gesagt, dass Stefan, Sascha und ich am Freitag nicht mit ihm fahren wollen. 
Ich habe ihm die Teilnahme an der hier geposteten Tour nicht verboten sondern darauf hingewiesen, dass wir uns dann anders organisieren.

Ich habe auch deutlichst geschrieben, dass ich wirklich NIX gegen Jörg seine Teilnahme hier im Forum habe... lediglich, dass aus den vergangenen Erfahrungen ich mit ihm nicht mehr zusammen fahren möchte.

...und alles was ich geschrieben habe war höflich, ohne jegliche Beleidigung!



Aber warum nimmt er sich das Recht jetzt raus uns hier aus dem Forum verbannen zu wollen???

LG
Matthias

 @chucki bo
Oder So!


----------



## poekelz (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## Sumsemann (13. Februar 2013)

...wollen wir abstimmen???


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Mal nen kleiner Abriß seiner Deeskalierungsmaßnahmen der letzten 12 Stunden:
> 
> " Bleibt in der Parallelwelt!"
> "wenn ihnen die Reife und der Mut fehlt"
> ...


 
Danke, das wollte ich auch grade alles zusammentragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (13. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...wollen wir abstimmen???



Brauchen wir nicht. Da ist schlicht *Rückgrat vom Mod *gefragt. 
Account löschen, weg und gut.


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Brauchen wir nicht. Da ist schlicht *Rückgrat vom Mod *gefragt.
> Account löschen, weg und gut.


 
Na ja so einfach wird das nicht werden. Selbst wenn der Mod das machen würde, könnte jede höhere Instanz das wieder aufheben und der entsprechende Mod wäre seinen Job los. Ich kenne die Richtlinien nicht genau, aber ohne persönliche Beleidignungen, irgendwelches Rechtsradikales Zeugs, etc. wird das nicht gehen.
(das o.g. gibt nicht meine pers. Meinung zum Thema wieder  ) 
Deswegen alle auf Ignore drücken, und wir leben alle in der viel angesprochenen Parallelwelt


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> und wir leben alle in der viel angesprochenen Parallelwelt


 
Aber jeder in seiner eigenen, bitteschön!


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Aber jeder in seiner eigenen, bitteschön!


 
Na ja es wäre dann so das 2 Gruppen nebeneinander hier existieren könnten Nur der arme Jens müsste von amtswegen das ganze Grauen ertragen. 
Ganz ehrlich Ignore ist das einzige womit man klar kommt. Ich habe bei der ersten PN die ich erhalten habe abgeschaltet. Man kann streiten, provozieren alles mögliche, aber wenn eine Seite für sich in Anspruch nimmt austeilen zu dürfen, und alles was zurückkommt, gleich persönlich zu nehmen dann passt was nicht. Da ich nicht an einen Lerneffekt glaube höre einfach nicht mehr hin, und gehe auch dazu über Treffen per PN oder SMS zu organisieren, damit man die Leute um sich hat die einem eine spassige Zeit garantieren


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade mal nach dem verschieben hier reingeschaut. Muss ja auch arbeiten 
Da ich nicht viel Zeit habe, nehme mir mal die Freiheit hier kurz ein Statement abzugeben, ohne das vorher via PN mit den Betroffenen abzuklären:

Ich finde es schade das es hier immer wieder eskaliert - eigentlich kann doch jeder in gewissen Maßen mit jedem. Wenn einem eine Meinung nicht passt, einfach nicht darauf eingehen.  Das erspaart allen Beteiligten schlechte Laune und die Haare bleiben auch länger auf dem Kopf hängen 

Ich muss Sumsemann in diesem speziellen Fall in Schutz nehmen, er hat mit guter Absicht im Tourenthread (was ich hierher verschoben habe) auf die Gegebenheiten reagiert. Leider ist es im Internet nicht immer ganz leicht Untertöne herauszulesen, liegt aber an der Schiftform allgemein. 
Den Eindruck vom Wihenrenner muss ich zustimmen, @crossboss du hast leider einen Unterton der hier oft negativ interpretiert wird. Das ist nicht immer zu unrecht wie ich finde. Bitte schau doch mal wie du diesen Unterton in den Posts rausbekommst, dann macht das doch auch viel mehr Spaß! 

Schade finde ich die Posts mit den Rufen nach löschen / sperren / verbannen. Das können wir doch auch friedlicher 



So, wir können doch alle miteinander klar kommen - ein wenig Toleranz schadet nie! Im echten Leben würde man doch auch desöfteren mal über etwas hinwegsehen, warum dann nicht auch im Internet? Wir erfreuen uns doch alle an einer gemeinsamen Leidenschaft! Von Außen bekommen wir durch Walker etc doch schon genug Ärger, oder etwa nicht? 


LG Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Februar 2013)

Guter Post, Jens!  (Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das dieser Post zu 100% keinen Unterton enthält und zu 99,99% aus Ernsthaftigkeit!)

Und zum Thema "Parallelwelt", wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue, dann lebe ich definitiv in einer Orthogonalwelt!  ... Lichtjahre von EURER Welt entfernt!


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Und zum Thema "Parallelwelt", wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue, dann lebe ich definitiv in einer Orthogonalwelt!  ... Lichtjahre von EURER Welt entfernt!



in Bielefeld eben 

100% Unterton


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2013)

im moment wohl eher orthoDENTALwelt...


----------



## nippelspanner (13. Februar 2013)

Das kommt mir hier langsam vor wie gaaaaanz früher, als man sich im Sandkasten noch gegenseitig dir Förmchen geklaut hat!
Ich glaube, einige Leute sollten mal ein Bier zusammen trinken gehen.
Aber so richtig!
Mindestens bis zur halbseitigen Gesichtslähmung! 
Und danach ist dann alles wieder gut!


----------



## wolfi (13. Februar 2013)

Hey nippelspanner!
du hast wenigsten kenntnis darüber wie richtige männer konflikte austragen:thumbup::beer:
wollen wir uns nicht mal ein wenig streiten?
gruß, wolfi

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal nach dem verschieben hier reingeschaut. Muss ja auch arbeiten
> Da ich nicht viel Zeit habe, nehme mir mal die Freiheit hier kurz ein Statement abzugeben, ohne das vorher via PN mit den Betroffenen abzuklären:
> ...




Hi Jens,

ich stimme Dir in diesem Post vollkommen zu und Du hast meine volle Unterstützung hierbei. Und auf gewisse Verfehlungen egel welchen Users kann ich hier ja auch reagieren.

Ansonsten kann ich hier allen nur ans Herz legen:

Nehmt bitte hier nicht alles zu Ernst und erst Recht nicht Euch selbst.


----------



## slang (13. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> ich stimme Dir in diesem Post vollkommen zu und Du hast meine volle Unterstützung hierbei. Und auf gewisse Verfehlungen egel welchen Users kann ich hier ja auch reagieren.
> 
> ...



Genau, fangen wir doch mit deiner komischen Heiratsmarktssignatur mal an


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

Hey Slango,

Das ist mal wenigstens ein Event!


----------



## slang (13. Februar 2013)

wird das dann direkt auf RTL2 übertragen


----------



## MUD´doc (13. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Von Außen bekommen wir durch *Walker *etc doch schon genug Ärger, oder etwa nicht?



Wie, wo, was? 
Lasst mich hier bei euren Sandkastenkämpfen aus´n Spiel. Habe hier nicht aus Ost-Westfalen interveniert   
hö hö hö! Sieht aus, wie´ne Ampel


----------



## slang (13. Februar 2013)

Ey, wat ist dat denn,
kommt hier mit nem Versenderrad, dann noch nen Taiwan Massenhersteller und nen Quelle Rad und macht hier einen auf dicke Hose 

Wir nehmen dir gleich die Förmchen weg, dann ist Ende mit lustig


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich glaube, einige Leute sollten mal ein Bier zusammen trinken gehen.
> Aber so richtig!



Besser nicht. Das gibt sicher halbseitige Gesichts_verformung_ und den Ärger für Sumse ist es dann auch nicht wert...


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Februar 2013)

Ne, ne...

Ich habe unter Alkoholeinfluss eher die Befürchtung, dass es zwischen Jörg und mir zu einer Gesichtskaltverformung kommt.


----------



## freetourer (14. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ne, ne...
> 
> Ich habe unter Alkoholeinfluss eher die Befürchtung, dass es zwischen Jörg und mir zu einer Gesichtskaltverformung kommt.





Ich glaube, genau das hat Kris gemeint. 

Der Trick ist schnell weiterzutrinken, dann merkt man es wenigstens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (14. Februar 2013)

Erst am Morgen danach

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2013)

@ Jens und Andere

Da man sich immer wieder in unserm Sport auf Veranstaltungen usw. zwangsläufig hier irgendwo über den Weg läuft und fährt denke ich man muß sich dann immer noch in die Augen schauen können. Also nochmal an einige Akteure, zu überdenkt euer Handeln. Wer freundlich ist wird freundlich behandelt! Vllt treffe ich einige  ja schon morgen friedlich im Wald. 

Ende der Diskussion!

Gruß Jörg








JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal nach dem verschieben hier reingeschaut. Muss ja auch arbeiten
> Da ich nicht viel Zeit habe, nehme mir mal die Freiheit hier kurz ein Statement abzugeben, ohne das vorher via PN mit den Betroffenen abzuklären:
> ...


----------



## poekelz (14. Februar 2013)

...nein ich sag dazu nix mehr

NEIN
NEIN
NEIN


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2013)

Hey Nippel und Wolfi,  mit euch  möchte ich gerne auch mal genau so "mitstreiten"(Zum Rest sag ich  nix.)



wolfi schrieb:


> Hey nippelspanner!
> du hast wenigsten kenntnis darüber wie richtige männer konflikte austragen:thumbup::beer:
> wollen wir uns nicht mal ein wenig streiten?
> gruß, wolfi
> ...


----------



## slang (14. Februar 2013)

mal hierher gezogen


wolfi schrieb:


> jetzt wird mir gleich sicherlich wieder empfohlen hier doch einfach nicht mehr mitzulesen...
> aber das ist mittlerweile so ein besch**** kindergartengeplänkel geworden.
> mann-mann-mann!!!!
> egal von welcher seite, es kommt doch nur noch bullshit!
> ...



Wolfi, vielleicht solltest du dich jest mal ein wenig locker machen, du bist hier doch sonst auch für blödsinnige Späßchen zu haben. Lies dir hier mal die Posts von ohne_worte, Nippelspanner und Jenseits durch. 
Es gibt hier halt immer wieder einen der da nochmal einen nachlegt, und dann gibts halt auch ne Reaktion, ja und?
Ich lese auch in anderen Foren, da muss man überall mal Sachen überlesen, und fertig. Meinste das bringt was wenn du dich hier jetzt auch noch aufregst?
Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal ne Runde zusammen fahren, bisher bin ich hier mit "fast" allen klar gekommen, und ich glaube, die auch mit mir. Und bei dem einen, wo es nicht klappt behaupte ich ja auch nicht, daß nur er seinen Teil dazu beiträgt.Manchmal passt die Chemie halt nicht, ja und?
so, meine "gutgemeinten " Tipps


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey Nippel und Wolfi,  mit euch  möchte ich gerne auch mal genau so "mitstreiten"(Zum Rest sag ich  nix.)



   hast du heute geändert,was soll uns das sagen? versteh ich nicht.

_*"Wir seh`n uns nirgends auf der Welt aber  im Wald, in Bielefeld!"
*_ _                                              Geändert von crossboss (Heute um 13:18 Uhr)

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt habter das Thema aber echt tot geschrieben  Lasst es doch dabei beruhen oder redet mal persönlich drüber, das geht schneller, macht mehr Spaß und bringt mehr. Ab in den Wald - Fahrrad fahren Männers!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

Bei der derzeitigen Witterung kühlt es auch ein wenig das Gemüt.


----------



## slang (14. Februar 2013)

ja, sieht für morgen ja Schei..e aus :--(


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> ja, sieht für morgen ja Schei..e aus :--(



Wohl wahr...


----------



## 230691 (14. Februar 2013)

Aaach... gibt nur die falsche Kleidung aber nicht das falsche Wetter


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> ja, sieht für morgen ja Schei..e aus :--(



Wetter.com sagt Temperaturen knapp über Null und leichten Schneefall voraus. Nichts Schlimmes also und somit fahrbar!


----------



## slang (14. Februar 2013)

ich guck immer bei mehreren Vorhersagen und such mir dann die beste raus. 
Agrar Wetter sagt um 0-1 Grad und über  den Nachmittag kein Niederschlag.

Alles bestens


----------



## RolfK (14. Februar 2013)

230691 schrieb:


> Aaach... gibt nur die falsche Kleidung aber nicht das falsche Wetter




Sacht der, der eh IMMER in kurz fährt


----------



## 230691 (14. Februar 2013)

Haha ja so muss das^^

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfi (15. Februar 2013)

heute ist ein trauriger tag
meine stamm- und lieblingskneipe öffnet heute zum letzten mal.
das letzte mal mit den kumpels im jordan kickern, labern, bier trinken und kippchen rauchen.....
ich werde es vermissen

*schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2013)

dann nutzt es nochmal richtig aus!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2013)

Ja sehe auch so und als letzter die Tür zumachen.


----------



## wolfi (15. Februar 2013)

Da kannste einen drauf lassen

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## 230691 (16. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem verkauf eines einzelnen Laufrades im Bikemarkt?

Geht um meine Flow Felge mit Hope 2 Nabe (Vorderrad). 8 Monate alt und ihrem Einsatz entsprechend in Willingen und Hometrail bewegt worden.
Was kann ich wohl dafÃ¼r verlangen?

Grund: FÃ¼r hinten brauche ich ein neues Laufrad. Sollte wieder ein Hope Hoops werden der alleine fÃ¼r hinten 289â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde.
Da ja "Runterfahrer" ein fast unschlagbares Angebot hat habe ich Ã¼berlegt, auch fÃ¼r vorne von Flow auf Flow EX umzusteigen.

MÃ¶chte es aber eigentlich nur machen wenn ich mit gut +- 0â¬ Verlust aus der Sache raus gehe.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/119782-hope-hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-ex-crest-26-29er

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufrad-.html?xtcr=4&xtmcl=


----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ja sehe auch so und als letzter die Tür zumachen.



Es läuft übrigens noch...


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2013)

Aber ich merke das alter

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe mal das es jetzt nicht mehr läuft?!^^ Habt aber alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## slang (16. Februar 2013)

immerhin ist Wolfi grad online, oder liegt nur das unberührte Handy neben ihm auf den Thresen


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

Ich vermute letzteres!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2013)

Auf dem Thresen? Das glaubt ihr doch nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

Doch doch!


----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2013)

Ich lebe noch.......# aua#.....:banghead:
War aber echt schön...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

Wann bist du den da raus?

Ich hoffe du warst der letzte!


----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2013)

Glaube so halb sechs.... es waren aber noch nen paar letzte da... der wirt verlässt die sinkende kneipe immer zuletzt

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (16. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Ich lebe noch.......# aua#.....:banghead:
> War aber echt schön...
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon




Draussen im Wald gibbet Erfrischung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Februar 2013)

Kleiner Tip vom Waldwichtel!!!

Bei BOC gibts derzeit 30% auf Textilien. 

Und für die Oakley-Freunde, bei "DER BLICK" Augenoptik Heymer (sportbrille.de) gibts 30% auf alle Oakley-Brillen. Das Ladengeschäft befindet sich an der Heeper Straße, Bielefeld. Ne große Auswahl an Adidas und Rudy Projekt Brillen hat der auch.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Und für die Oakley-Freunde, bei "DER BLICK" Augenoptik Heymer (sportbrille.de) gibts 30% auf alle Oakley-Brillen. Das Ladengeschäft befindet sich an der Heeper Straße, Bielefeld. Ne große Auswahl an Adidas und Rudy Projekt Brillen hat der auch.


danke für den Tipp...


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. Februar 2013)

Mhhh ich hätt ja schon Bock auf ne Oakley, aber die sind einfach für viel zu schmale Nasenrücken gemacht, musste meine Jawbone direkt zurückgeben :-( Trotzdem toller Laden, finde ich zumindest, sehr nett und gute Beratung, hab mich da wohlgefühlt!


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, der Service da ist echt top!


----------



## Wasabi0815 (18. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip vom Waldwichtel!!!
> 
> Bei BOC gibts derzeit 30% auf Textilien. .......




Super Tipp, habe direkt eine Windjacke von Vaude mitgenommen.
Der Rabatt ist aber nur gültig für Trikots, Outdoor und Jacken.
Hosen waren leider nicht im Angebot, deswegen bin ich eigentlich dort gewesen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Februar 2013)

Oh, sorry! Hatte nur die Schilder (30% auf Textilien) gelesen. Bei mir war es ja ne Vaude Softshell.


----------



## Wasabi0815 (18. Februar 2013)

Haben aber auch viele Jacken mit 50% Rabatt dort gehabt. Hose habe ich mir jetzt günstig bei Amazon bestellen können.


----------



## criscross (18. Februar 2013)

hm....ich hab mir am  Sa. ne Vaude Regenhose bei BOC gekauft,
da wollten die an der Kasse auch erst rumzicken, aber nach ner kurzen
Diskusion gabs dann doch die 30% !
Hosen sind ja auch Textilien !


----------



## Wasabi0815 (18. Februar 2013)

Tja, wissen wohl selbst nicht was Sie fÃ¼r Aktionen haben.
Auf dem 30% Schild stand unten drunter Trikots, Outdoor und Jacken oder so.
Aber egal, habe die Hose bei Amazon 30â¬ gÃ¼nstiger bekommen, da hÃ¤tten die 
30% mir nicht geholfen......


----------



## freetourer (18. Februar 2013)

Wasabi0815 schrieb:


> Tja, wissen wohl selbst nicht was Sie für Aktionen haben.
> Auf dem 30% Schild stand unten drunter Trikots, Outdoor und Jacken oder so.
> Aber egal, habe die Hose bei Amazon 30 günstiger bekommen, da hätten die
> 30% mir nicht geholfen......



http://www.daserste.de/information/...ausgeliefert-leiharbeiter-bei-amazon-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

Ist schon ne harte Nummer! Aber ganz ehrlich, ich bezweifel das sich dadurch viele Kunden abschrecken lassen. Wer nimmt denn deshalb längere Lieferzeiten und höhere Preise in Kauf?! Ich will ehrlich sein, bin selbst Prime-Kunde und bestelle regelmäßig bei Amazon. So hart das klingt aber für mich als Kunde zählt der Service, alles andere ist für mich beim Kauf uninteressant.


----------



## Wasabi0815 (19. Februar 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> http://www.daserste.de/information/...ausgeliefert-leiharbeiter-bei-amazon-100.html


 

Wenn ich danach gehe, darf ich wahrscheinlich nirgends Online bestellen und keine Multimediatechnik besitzen......


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2013)

Und keine Lasagne essen

Send from anywhere else


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Und keine Lasagne essen
> 
> Send from anywhere else



Die wiehert nur!


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2013)

und nur noch naggisch rumlaufen. denn wie die günstigen klamotten hergestellt werden ist ja auch bekannt.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2013)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Und keine Lasagne essen
> 
> Send from anywhere else



Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?

Die Lasagne ist's, getarnt als Rind...


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2013)

Von Lasagne gibt es aber mächtig PS im Oberschenkel

Send from anywhere else


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?
> 
> Die Lasagne ist's, getarnt als Rind...


----------



## RolfK (19. Februar 2013)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Von Lasagne gibt es aber mächtig PS im Oberschenkel




 Hilft bei mir nicht, und noch mehr Lasagne kann ich nun wirklich nicht vertilgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2013)

Real,-: einmal hin, alles drin. Und wenn sie Pferdefleisch mögen: wir haben auch Lasagne.


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2013)

Meine Lasagne hat in der Dressur 2008 Silber geholt!

Send from anywhere else


----------



## 230691 (19. Februar 2013)

Langsam kann ich es nicht mehr hören. Könnt ihr mal aufhören auf dem Thema rum zu reiten 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2013)

Eben - Pfertig jezz


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2013)

Demnächst heißt es nicht mehr "Wieviel Kalorien hat die Lasagne" sondern "Wieviel PS hat die ..." ach lassen wir das jetzt.


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2013)

Lieber hören, als essen;p

Send from anywhere else


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Ich gehe dann mal reiten....äh meinte essen.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Eben - Pfertig jezz



Pferdig Bitteschön!


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2013)

"Herr Ober, auf meiner Lasagne ist Schimmel."

"Keine Bange, IN der Lasagne auch!"


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Pferdig Bitteschön!



dann wird das :



RolfK schrieb:


> Hilft bei mir nicht, und noch mehr Lasagne kann ich nun wirklich nicht vertilgen



aber auch anders geschrieben : pferdilgen!


----------



## the_Shot (19. Februar 2013)

Apropos Pferd !!

So jetzt ist es nachgewiesen, Pferdefleisch in TiefkÃ¼hllasagne! 
Jetzt heiÃt es nicht mehr Lasagne ist fertig, sondern das hÃ¼h ist Hot

EDEKA - wir striegeln lebensmittel

Keine Lust auf kochen? 
Heute gibt es wieder Pferdiggerichte

"Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof." - "Schade. HÃ¤tte gerade Lust auf Lasagne."

Kind, iss deine Lasagne. Du hattest dir doch ein Pony gewÃ¼nscht!!

egal ob hund, Pferd oder Maus - die Menschheit macht lasagne draus.

 A: Booaah, geile Karre hast du da. Was gibt der her.
B: Das ist die neuste Generation, mit 450 Lasagne-StÃ¤rken!

Wer reitet so spÃ¤t durch nacht und wind??
Es ist lasagne ohne rind

 Pferdefleisch in Lasagne von Real? Jetzt tut nicht so Ã¼berrascht, der Slogan sagt doch: einmal hin, alles drin.

 DemnÃ¤chst bei Edeka: Spaghetti Bolognesel

 Jetzt in der neuen Wendy: 13 Lasagne-Rezepte

Heute muss mein GlÃ¼ckstag sein, ich habe ein Hufeisen in meiner Lasagne gefunden.
îîð



îîî

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2013)

Die nächste Stufe ist dann "Frutti di Mare" mit Seepferdchen


----------



## freetourer (19. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Apropos Pferd !!
> 
> So jetzt ist es nachgewiesen, Pferdefleisch in TiefkÃ¼hllasagne!
> Jetzt heiÃt es nicht mehr Lasagne ist fertig, sondern das hÃ¼h ist Hot
> ...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Apropos Pferd !!
> 
> So jetzt ist es nachgewiesen, Pferdefleisch in TiefkÃ¼hllasagne!
> Jetzt heiÃt es nicht mehr Lasagne ist fertig, sondern das hÃ¼h ist Hot
> ...


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Die nächste Stufe ist dann "Frutti di Mare" mit Seepferdchen



Muhahhhahhhaaaaaaa - Aua aua aua - mein Bauch


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Februar 2013)

Moin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (20. Februar 2013)

Sehr nice ))))


----------



## kris. (20. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Moin...


----------



## freetourer (20. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Moin...


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Februar 2013)

Willste damit sagen das Vilsendorf das Lippe von Bielefeld ist oder wie!?


----------



## wolfi (20. Februar 2013)

oder läuft vilsendorf sogar baumheide den rang ab?


----------



## RZWODZWO (20. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Moin...


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> oder läuft vilsendorf sogar baumheide den rang ab?


 
Das dürfte aber schwer werden.


----------



## funkenritter (20. Februar 2013)

Doch die laufen in Baumheide den Vilsendorfern den Rang ab.
In Baumheide haben die sogar ein Lied über Fahrradreifen aufblasen .

Ich glaub der Song heißt "Pumpen".
Oder  hab ich den Text falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Februar 2013)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Doch die laufen in Baumheide den Vilsendorfern den Rang ab.
> In Baumheide haben die sogar ein Lied über Fahrradreifen aufblasen .
> 
> Ich glaub der Song heißt "Pumpen".
> Oder  hab ich den Text falsch interpretiert.



 ... da hast Du recht! Die Spacken auf dem Marktkauf-Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (23. Februar 2013)

Gibt es in Bielefeld und Umgebung einen Laden wo ich ne halbwegs große Auswahl an Softshell Bikehosen anprobieren kann?


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn überhaupt dann denke ich das die 3 Großen (BOC, Lucky Bike und Radwelt) ne halbwegs vernünftige Auswahl haben.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2013)

Um den Trend mal mitzugehen ... : Klick


----------



## freetourer (23. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Um den Trend mal mitzugehen ... : Klick


----------



## nextfriday (23. Februar 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Gibt es in Bielefeld und Umgebung einen Laden wo ich ne halbwegs große Auswahl an Softshell Bikehosen anprobieren kann?



Decathlon ist auch immer einen Besuch wert

Send from anywhere else


----------



## JENSeits (23. Februar 2013)

Harlem Shake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2013)

Blöte in Hiddenhausen hat auch welche vorrätig.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Februar 2013)

Welcher Reifen empfiehlt sich für den Teuto? Eine Kombi aus gutem Durchschlagschutz, Kurvenhalt und wenig Rollwiderstand wäre gut.
Bisher hatte ich den Kenda Nevegal StickE drauf. War zwar schön griffig, hatte aber einen fiesen Rollwiderstand.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Welcher Reifen empfiehlt sich für den Teuto? Eine Kombi aus gutem Durchschlagschutz, Kurvenhalt und wenig Rollwiderstand wäre gut.
> Bisher hatte ich den Kenda Nevegal StickE drauf. War zwar schön griffig, hatte aber einen fiesen Rollwiderstand.



Was fährst die den?
CC, Enduro, Allmountain, RR 

Ich finde für Enduro im Wiehen, Teuto und Deister läuft bei mir zur Zeit am besten der RQ in 2,4 Black Chilli am besten. 
Bei nass gut, bei Wurzeln gut, bei Steine gut, Rollwiederstand auch gut, was will man mehr. 
Im Sommer kommt wieder der Maxxis Minon F für V&H drauf... Darf nur nicht regnen


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2013)

RQ ist echt ne richtig gute Wahl denke ich.

Vorne fahre ich nen Maxxis Advantage . Auch bei Nässe guter
Halt.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe noch Ardent und MountainKingII in der Auswahl. Was sagt ihr dazu? Der MKII soll dem RQ ähnlich sein, nur nicht so voluminös bauen...


----------



## RolfK (23. Februar 2013)

Vorne 2.4'er RQ BCC und hinten 2.4'er MKII Protection, am besten noch mit Milch


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Februar 2013)

Ich probiers mal mit einem MKII Protection hinten. Vorne bleibt vorerst der Nevegal StickE, der irgendwann einem RQ weichen wird.


----------



## Rischer (24. Februar 2013)

Specialized Butcher Control. Bisher die besten Enduro Reifen die ich je hatte.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. Februar 2013)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Erstausgabe des deutschen DIRT Magazines? Hat es schon jemand gelesen? Meine vor kurzem hier irgendwo ein Bild gesehen zu haben.


----------



## RZWODZWO (26. Februar 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Erstausgabe des deutschen DIRT Magazines? Hat es schon jemand gelesen? Meine vor kurzem hier irgendwo ein Bild gesehen zu haben.



Ich fand es recht interessant. Und bei dem Einstiegspreis von 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. März 2013)

So, gleich gehts zum Treffen der Radsportvereine OWL's nach Lemgo, nen bischen ehrenamtliche Arbeit leisten 
Falls ihr dahinten also einen Schneeelch seht, wild winken und umherspringen


----------



## Tier (3. März 2013)

Moin!

Sagt mal. Hat einer auch dieses Sas-Tec Zeugs?
Habe grade gesehen das an den Kniepolstern schon deutliche Risse drin sind.
Dabei sind die Dinger vieleicht nen halbes Jahr im Einsatz und noch sturzfrei. 
Sind ja mit ca. 120 auch nicht grad billig und der Hersteller schreibt bei kleinsten Rissen kann die Schutzwirkung schon im Oarsch sein. 
Oder sind die Dinger gar nur zum Bergabfahren ohne pedalieren da? 
Trage sie immer während der ganzen Tour.
Wenn ich dann noch überlege das ich ab und an Knieprobleme hab seitdem ich die Dinger verwende...hmm.
Wundert mich eigentlich, da die Sinner ja angeblich während der Fahrt kaum zu spüren sind. 

Gehören zu den O'Neal Sinner
Gerade beim linken gehen die Risse schon ziemlich tief







Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## RolfK (3. März 2013)

Hab die Sinner auch, werd ich doch gleich mal nen Auge drauf werfen. Meine sind ca. 1 Jahr alt, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur im Park genutzt.


----------



## Tier (3. März 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Werd wohl mal den Shop anhauen bei dem ich sie gekauft habe.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. März 2013)

Werd heute Abend wenn ich zu Hause bin auch mal einen Blick drauf werfen, hab ich bisher noch nie kontrolliert, gut dass du das sagst.


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Lemgoer unter euch.
Kennt jemand von euch den Parkplatz "Neues Tor"?
Wenn ja, sind da ausgewiesene Anwohner-Parkplätze?

Habe nämlich nen Knöllchen trotz Parkschein bekommen.
Angeblich hätte ich auf nem Anwohnerparkplatz gestanden.
Aber der Parkplatz war weder markiert noch hab ich da nen
Schild gesehen. Lediglich den Parkscheinautomaten. Mir geht's
nicht um die paar Kröten sondern lediglich ums Prinzip.


----------



## freetourer (8. März 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sagt mal. Hat einer auch dieses Sas-Tec Zeugs?
> 
> ...



Hi Tobi.

Meine haben es leider auch - ungefähr so wie der weniger schlimm betroffene von Dir.

Habe sie seit etwa einem halben Jahr - ohne drauf gestürzt zu sein.

Werde ich wohl mal reklamieren müssen.

Hast Du bei Deinen schon mal den Händler kontaktiert?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## freetourer (8. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Lemgoer unter euch.
> Kennt jemand von euch den Parkplatz "Neues Tor"?
> Wenn ja, sind da ausgewiesene Anwohner-Parkplätze?
> 
> ...



Hi Waldi.

Hilft da nicht so was:

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...3EE6E5A4589724522C5BA5CF1079C&selectedIndex=0


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hi Waldi.
> 
> Hilft da nicht so was:
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...3EE6E5A4589724522C5BA5CF1079C&selectedIndex=0



 ... das hätte mir das Knöllchen auch nicht erspart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (9. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... das hätte mir das Knöllchen auch nicht erspart!



Ich habe diesen Spruch zusätzlich mit dem Wort "Ich" am Anfang und ein Bild von mir dabei...

Seit dem habe ich statt Knöllchen nur noch Telefonnummern unterm Wischer 


OK..., bei Lars wird das sicher auch nicht funktionieren!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (9. März 2013)




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. März 2013)




----------



## Sumsemann (9. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>










Liebe Politesse...

im Grund genommen sind wir doch alle gleich. Du und ich, wir, ihr, sie. Wir wohnen in der gleichen Stadt, sprechen die gleiche Sprache und beschäftigen uns beide gerne mit Autos. Du hast deine Leidenschaft sogar zum Beruf gemacht und darfst jeden Tag ganz gelassen durch die Straßen schlendern und die vielen bunten Autos bestaunen und sogar berühren! Darum beneide ich dich schon seit langem. Keiner kann besser Aussagen über die Qualität der Scheibenwischerarme der verschieden Hersteller treffen als du! Aber warum müssen unsere Begegnungen denn immer so unliebsam ablaufen ? Du grüßt mich garnicht mehr, stattdessen hinterlässt du mir kleine Zettelchen hinter der Windschutzscheibe. Wenn du Geldsorgen hast: Wir können doch über alles reden. Ist es das ? Es gibt doch für alles eine Lösung...man muss die Probleme nur ansprechen...wenn ich weiß, was du auf der Seele hast, dann klären wir das in Ruhe. Aber dann musst du schon offen auf mich zukommen und nicht immer diese dubiosen Alibi-Briefe im Namen des Polizeipräsidenten schicken.

Du machst auch nur deinen Job! Ist doch auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn du Leuten, die fremde Einfahrten zuparken oder Rettungswege blockieren zeigst, dass das so nicht geht. Aber wie du mich heute "begrüßt" hast, war garnicht nett. Ich habe mir doch nur schnell einen Döner geholt, das hat nichtmal 5min gedauert. Blinker rechts und sogar nochmal extra einen Ticken näher an die parkenden Autos gefahren, um auch möglichst niemanden zu behindern. Um diese Uhrzeit - es war ja schon dunkel und quasi Abendbrot-Zeit - war sowieso nicht mehr viel los. Da habe ich mir also erlaubt, für diese 5min anzuhalten. Alle anderen konnten ja problemlos auf der Spur nebenmir vorbeifahren - niemand wurde gestört. Mein Beifahrer saß sogar extra im Wagen, um im Fall der Fälle doch noch Platz machen zu können. Aber wie du dich dann verhalten hast, war echt gemein. Einmal kurz hast du Lichthupe gegeben, rechts rangefahren und noch im selben Augenblick die Kamera in der Hand um mein ach so schweres Vergehen auch beweissicher zu dokumentieren...du hast nicht die Zeit und Höflichkeit, die 5 Schritte zu laufen und mal entschieden aber freundlich an der Scheibe die Insassen zum weiterfahren aufzufordern. Du hast meinem Beifahrer ja garnicht die Zeit gelassen, zu reagieren. Kaum stehst du hinter mir, hast du das Knöllchen auch schon ausgefüllt. Da blieb mir natürlich nur noch entschuldigendes und verständnisloses Kopfschütteln übrig. Was soll ich da noch sagen ?

Es tut mir Leid, wenn ich nicht die Nerven hatte, in einer Großstadt wie Bielefeld zunächst eine nervenaufreibende Parkplatzsuche zu starten um dann, ordnungsgemäß geparkt, den Döner zu holen. Nein, in diesem Moment habe ich einfach aufgrund der ruhigen Verkehrslage entschieden, dass es eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte, für 5min in 2. Reihe zu halten.

Schade, dass unsere Begegnung so unpersönlich ablaufen musste. Im Grunde genommen sind wir doch alle gleich.

Dein reumütiger
Falschparker


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. März 2013)

Letztens in Bethel in einer Nebenstraße an einer langen Hecke geparkt - Knöllchen erhalten mit dem Vermerk, dass das Parken am abgesenkten Bordstein verboten ist. Dann mal die Straße abgefahren - der Bordstein war mit Ausnahme der Zufahrt überall abgesenkt  So gut 400 Meter lang


----------



## freetourer (9. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (9. März 2013)

@freetourer: 
Dachte mir fast das es nicht nur bei mir so ist. Wundert mich trotzdem das man dazu im Forum nix findet.
Den Händler hab ich noch nicht kontaktiert. Schicke aber gleich mal ne Mail mit dem Bild raus.
Kann ja nicht angehen das die nach nem halben Jahr reif für die Tonne sind!

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## 230691 (9. März 2013)

Scheint am SAS-Tec material zu liegen.
Meine Nukeproof - Critical Armour Elbow Protektor 2012 haben auch ein Problem damit. Bis jetzt nur einer von den beiden aber ich werde es mal beobachten...
Übrigens etwa 8Monate alt und haben keinen Sturz dafür die Waschmaschine mal gesehen.


----------



## Tier (11. März 2013)

Sooo...
Sonntag eMail wegen der Polstergeschichte meinen Stammhändler geschickt, heute kam prompt Antwort.
Der deutsche Importeurt von O'Neal schickt mir neue Polster zu. 
Mal sehen wie lange die halten werden.

Jedenfalls mal wieder super Service von der GoCycle-Truppe! 

Im Prinzip müsste man sich wohl eher an die deutsche Firma SAS-TEC wenden, schließlich stellen die die eigl. Polster her (sind bei denen Standartartikel).
Die Risse scheinen ja nur an den ovalen Löchern aufzutreten.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. März 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Jedenfalls mal wieder super Service von der GoCycle-Truppe!



Stimmt, die Jungs sind top!  ... auch wenn sie aus der verbotenen Stadt kommen.


----------



## RolfK (11. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> auch wenn sie aus der verbotenen Stadt kommen.




Warum verboten?! Nur weil sie das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt haben, das es Bielefeld gar nicht gibt


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. März 2013)

Nene, schon alleine weil uns Telgte letztes Wochenende wieder 2 Punkte geklaut hat.  Das ist Sperrgebiet!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. März 2013)

Mal rein interessehalber, wer von euch ist Sonntag alles bei Blöte und wann in etwa? 
Werden mit ein paar Bielefeldern vorbei schauen. Klönen, Bratwurst essen und Simplons anschauen. 

... ich bin der mit der Rose in der Hemdtasche.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. März 2013)

Ich hab nen starken Magnet in der Tasche... ich finde dich sicher 

Irgendwie um Mittag (12e....) mit @poekelz


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. März 2013)

Au Backe! 

Alles klar, um die Zeit werden wir auch in etwa da sein.


----------



## JENSeits (15. März 2013)

Werde vllt, wenn die Zeit es hergibt, kurz aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Werde vllt, wenn die Zeit es hergibt, kurz aufschlagen



autsch...


----------



## JENSeits (15. März 2013)

hehe


----------



## discordius (15. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich hab nen starken Magnet in der Tasche... ich finde dich sicher
> 
> Irgendwie um Mittag (12e....) mit @poekelz



Laut Homepage startet das am Sonntag um 13 Uhr. Wollt ihr um 12 Uhr da sein, um den Grill mit aufzubauen?


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mal rein interessehalber, wer von euch ist Sonntag alles bei Blöte und wann in etwa?
> Werden mit ein paar Bielefeldern vorbei schauen. Klönen, Bratwurst essen und Simplons anschauen.
> 
> ... ich bin der mit der Rose in der Hemdtasche.



Ich bin auf alle Fälle da! Und Dich erkennt man doch sowieso an der Hautfarbe!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin auf alle Fälle da! Und Dich erkennt man doch sowieso an der Hautfarbe!



Hautfarbe? Das musste mir erklären.


----------



## chucki_bo (16. März 2013)

discordius schrieb:


> Laut Homepage startet das am Sonntag um 13 Uhr. Wollt ihr um 12 Uhr da sein, um den Grill mit aufzubauen?



Ui, danke für den Hinweis... Bilde mir ein, dass wir die letzten Jahre eher da waren...

Dann wohl tatsächlich eher ab 1300h. Wenn's Bratwurst gibt


----------



## Surfjunk (17. März 2013)

Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist die Anreise per Bike ja wohl dahin 

Wann ist den jetzt so der Großteil vor Ort?
Dann könnt man doch mal nett auf ein Pils und ne Curry einen klönen.


----------



## the_Shot (17. März 2013)

Wir werden so auf 1300 da sein... Pils ist immer gut

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## poekelz (17. März 2013)

Wir auch so...

...und die Rose am Sakko nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (17. März 2013)

Ok, das mit der Rose hat nicht geklappt. Musste wetterbedingt Hemd und Sakko gegen Pulli und Winterjacke austauschen.


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2013)

Schade, bei mir hat die Zeit zum aufschlagen  nich gereicht. Ich hoffe ich habe leckere Wurst und nette Gespräche verpasst?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. März 2013)

War ganz nett, wenn auch das Wetter sehr ungemütlich gewesen ist.
Sonst wären wir auch lieber mit dem Bike angereist. War aber doch 
überrascht, wie gut sortiert Blöte ist. Hätte ich nicht erwartet dass die 
den Großen wie BOC und Lucky Bike durchaus Paroli bieten können.


----------



## JENSeits (17. März 2013)

Das Wetter ist und bleibt Momentan *******^^
tjaha  klingt aber gut, freut mich!


----------



## poekelz (17. März 2013)

War nen ganz nettes kleines offline Forentreffen dort und ich hab neben einigen bekannten Gesichtern wieder ein paar neue zu den Forennamen bekommen.

Ja und wider Erwarten war es richtig voll dort....vor allem Wetter bedingt drinnen :kotz:


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. März 2013)

Die Trial-Show von Hannes Herrmann war auch recht beeindruckend. 

Stimmt, ein paar neue Gesichter hat man gesehen. Irgendwie sehen
die Wiehen-Heinis real alle gar nicht so fies aus. Hätte man auch für
E-Biker halten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wir werden so auf 1300 da sein... Pils ist immer gut
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Hast Du noch ein Pils gefunden?


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> War nen ganz nettes kleines offline Forentreffen dort und ich hab neben einigen bekannten Gesichtern wieder ein paar neue zu den Forennamen bekommen.
> 
> Ja und wider Erwarten war es richtig voll dort....vor allem Wetter bedingt drinnen :kotz:



Shiet, wer warst Du denn in der Truppe?


----------



## chucki_bo (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein paar neue Gesichter hat man gesehen. Irgendwie sehen
> die *Wiehen-Heinis* real alle gar nicht so fies aus. Hätte man auch für
> *E-Biker* halten können.



kaum isser aus der Reichweite unserer Schwinger, kommen die Beleidigungen...

Gestern wollte er noch die ganze Zeit Tipps, wie er endlich von seinen Stützrädern wegkommt...


----------



## poekelz (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Shiet, wer warst Du denn in der Truppe?



schwarze Northface Jacke, schwarze Fox Cap...hing immer bei chucki, wiehenrenner und shot rum. 

und du?


----------



## slang (18. März 2013)

Die grüne Jacke beim Univega Stand


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hast Du noch ein Pils gefunden?



Nää, nur Glühwein. Pils gabs dann zu Hause

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> kaum isser aus der Reichweite unserer Schwinger, kommen die Beleidigungen...
> 
> Gestern wollte er noch die ganze Zeit Tipps, wie er endlich von seinen Stützrädern wegkommt...


 
Naja, der Tipp mit den Carbonstützrädern war ja schon mal nicht schlecht.  Racing Ralphs drauf und ab gehts.


----------



## chucki_bo (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Naja, der Tipp mit den Carbonstützrädern war ja schon mal nicht schlecht.  Racing Ralphs drauf und ab gehts.


----------



## poekelz (18. März 2013)

@Peter88  - wart ihr auch bei Blöte, ich meine da ein oranges Drössiger Großrad gesehen zu haben...

Dann wart ihr vermutlich die einzigen beiden die auf eigenen Rädern angereist seit


----------



## Peter88 (18. März 2013)

Ja das war ich 
Aber nur 2-3 min
Waren auf den Rückweg von Lage, zwei Vereins und einen Teamkollegen anfeuern und mein Mitfahrer meinte das es dort evtl. warmen Tee oder  Kohlenhydrat haltige Werbegeschenke geben würde. Dem war aber leider nicht so..
Deshalb sind wir dann schnell weiter. Bevor die Ketten an unseren Bikes noch einfrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (18. März 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> [mention=48575]...Großrad...


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> schwarze Northface Jacke, schwarze Fox Cap...hing immer bei chucki, wiehenrenner und shot rum.
> 
> und du?



Ich war bei der Pumpenberatung für Shoti dabei!


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> ...Reichweite... ...Schwinger



 Ihr seid Schwinger


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ihr seid Schwinger



 ... dann war das aufm Hinweg kurz vor Blöte sicher nen Schwinger-Club!


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)




----------



## freetourer (18. März 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Nur das Waldi bei Schwingerclub an dieses hier denkt!


----------



## chucki_bo (18. März 2013)

Der Sattel störte Waldi sehr, beim intensiven Radverkehr


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. März 2013)

Schweinebande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Schweinebande



mit Liebe!


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... dann war das aufm Hinweg kurz vor Blöte sicher nen Schwinger-Club!



Wenn, dann aber kein Guter!!!

Die nächst guten sind Extra3 in Bad Nenndorf oder Schickeria in Dortmund


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. März 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn, dann aber kein Guter!!!
> 
> Die nächst guten sind Extra3 in Bad Nenndorf oder Schickeria in Dortmund



 ... Alter, das waren definitiv zu viele Infos!!! Bitte jetzt keine detaillierten Erfahrungsberichte ala XX1 zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Alter, das waren definitiv zu viele Infos!!! Bitte jetzt keine detaillierten Erfahrungsberichte ala XX1 zu diesem Thema.



Nicht 

Dabei ist das doch auch Sport  ...zumindest wenn man es richtig macht  Ok, bei Dir dann wohl eher nicht


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Alter, das waren definitiv zu viele Infos!!! Bitte jetzt keine detaillierten Erfahrungsberichte ala XX1 zu diesem Thema.



Wie bist du den drauf 

Ist doch gleich 22 Uhr. 

Also  @Sumsemann; halte dich nicht zurück und bitte alles im Detail 

Ich gehe dann mal Bier und Chips holen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (18. März 2013)

... ist ja sogar Teamsport! 

Naja, hier im Forum haben ja einige die Volljährigkeit noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

Ich glaube Sumse ist da eher der Einzelkämpfer Typ.


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... ist ja sogar Teamsport!



Jep, und da sehr gut für die Kernmuskulatur eine ideale Ergänzung zum Biken was vornehmlich die Beine trainiert...


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Alter, das waren definitiv zu viele Infos!!! Bitte jetzt keine detaillierten Erfahrungsberichte ala XX1 zu diesem Thema.



Jetzt wissen wir auch warum der Sumsemann wie lange noch mal im Winter nicht biken war?


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir auch warum der Sumsemann wie lange noch mal im Winter nicht biken war?



4 Monate!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)




----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

"Mama, kann man vom Analverkehr eigentlich schwanger werden?"

"Selbstverständlich!! Wo kommen sonst die ganzen Ar$chlöcher her ?!"





...NICHT WAHR LARS???


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)




----------



## Waldwichtel (18. März 2013)

Penner!

Dann ist ja gut das wir Kerle nicht schwanger werden können.  Sonst wärst DU durch den Schwingerclub schon mehrfacher Vater!


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>



...ich wollte ja am Ende eigentlich jemand anderes hier nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> "Mama, kann man vom Analverkehr eigentlich schwanger werden?"
> 
> "Selbstverständlich!! Wo kommen sonst die ganzen Ar$chlöcher her ?!"
> 
> ...





Da fällt mir wieder nur das hier ein:


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ich wollte ja am Ende eigentlich jemand anderes hier nennen.





Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können



Och nö...

Diese endlosen Diskussionen will ich uns besser ersparen


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

Wer will hier diskutieren?


----------



## exto (18. März 2013)

Ihr merkt's auch nich mehr...

... irgendwie symphatisch


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr merkt's auch nich mehr...



Nö, aber ich steh dazu


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr merkt's auch nich mehr...
> 
> ... irgendwie symphatisch



Das wär ja mal das Allerneueste!


----------



## kris. (18. März 2013)

Ich dachte Waldi fährt am liebsten ohne Sattel?!


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

"Lars, weisst Du eigentlich, wie man ein Ar$chloch neugierig macht?"

"Nein - wie denn?"

"Ich erzähl's Dir morgen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. März 2013)




----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

Aber die Bedienung beim Bienenschmidt hatte letztes Jahr, als ich mit Waldi und Slango mal auf ner Tour dort einkehrten, tatsächlich behauptet, dass ich zwei Ar$chlöcher hätte... 

Sie sagte wortwörtlich: Guck mal, da ist wieder der Boddybuilder mit den beiden Ar$chlöchern.


----------



## kris. (18. März 2013)




----------



## 230691 (18. März 2013)

:d

Huch... der Smilie ist ja kaputt


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

kris. schrieb:


>



Kris, nicht das Du zu dick wirst bei dem ganzen Popcornkonsum!


----------



## Sumsemann (18. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kris, nicht das Du zu dick wirst bei dem ganzen Popcornkonsum!



Na ja...

Er müsste sich dann ja nur mal rasieren und schon wäre er wieder 2 Kilo leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2013)

230691 schrieb:


> :d
> 
> Huch... der Smilie ist ja kaputt



Funktioniert kurioserweise nicht wenn Du ihn an den Anfang eines Posts setzt!

Hier isser wieder:


----------



## slang (19. März 2013)

Moin,
hattet ihr gestern wieder Gruppensitzung bei euren Therapeuten ?


----------



## kris. (19. März 2013)

230691 schrieb:


> :d
> 
> Huch... der Smilie ist ja kaputt



ONKEL JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENS!!!

Der Dennis macht schon wieder die Förmchen kaputt!!


----------



## 230691 (19. März 2013)

Oh man... :/ immer bekomme ich alles kaputt

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. März 2013)

Master of Destruction!


----------



## kris. (19. März 2013)

Bei Sumse hätte ich jetzt gesagt: Conan der Barbar.
Aber bei Dennis?! Hm....


Danger Mouse?!


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Bei Sumse hätte ich jetzt gesagt: Conan der Barbar.



Sumse soll solch einen zivilisierten Vergleich angeleibt bekommen?


----------



## Sumsemann (19. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sumse soll solch einen zivilisierten Vergleich angeleibt bekommen?



Ey!!!
Hör auf mich zu ärgern...

Ich bin immerhin vier Monate nicht gefahren...


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2013)

Apropos ärgern, wo steckt eigentlich Waldi Heute?


----------



## slang (20. März 2013)

Boah, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, könnt ich kotzen





so ekelig kann ja nicht mal nen Rendevouz mit Sumse sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Boah, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, könnt ich kotzen



Genau so geht´s deinen Nachbarn wenn sie dich im Fenster sehen!!!


----------



## freetourer (20. März 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Boah, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau, könnt ich kotzen
> 
> ....
> 
> so ekelig kann ja nicht mal nen Rendevouz mit Sumse sein



Wegen der passenden Farbe des Nachbarhauses ?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Wieso? Sie Blumen sind doch astrein auf das Nachbarhaus abgestimmt.

Slango meint natürlich die Schaukel, wo die Schmuddelkinder von nebenan immer abhängen


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Slango meint natürlich die Schaukel, wo die Schmuddelkinder von nebenan immer abhängen



Mal im Ernst!!!

Ich war ja schon ein paar mal bei Slango...

...und das Schmuddeligste in der Gegend da ist Slango selbst!!!


----------



## slang (20. März 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon ein paar mal bei Slango...



Kommt jetzt aber nicht noch mal vor, die Nachbarn haben mir verboten so ein Gesocks in diese ehrenwerte Gegend zu holen


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt aber nicht noch mal vor, die Nachbarn haben mir verboten so ein Gesocks in diese ehrenwerte Gegend zu holen



Ok, bringe Waldi dann nicht noch mal mit...


----------



## slang (20. März 2013)




----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Ach dann hing Sumse immer an der Schaukel ab 

Waren gar nicht die Nachbarskinder ... Jetzt hab ich's


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ach dann hing Sumse immer an der Schaukel ab
> 
> Waren gar nicht die Nachbarskinder ... Jetzt hab ich's



Noch so´n Spruch und du hängst da an der Schaukel mal ab...

...und zwar so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (20. März 2013)

Das war der Moment wo die Mütter ihre Kinder ins Haus geholt haben, und dann wurde mir das Verbot ausgesprochen


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Und der Sumsemann durfte (mal wieder) nicht mit den Müttern ins Haus?


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Und der Sumsemann durfte (mal wieder) nicht mit den Müttern ins Haus?



Ne, war auch nicht nötig! Nachdem die Kinder im Haus waren, wurde aus der Kinderschaukel ne LIEBESSCHAUKEL!!!


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2013)

Verstehe. Sieht auf dem Foto auch voll nach ner LOVE Location aus. 

Ich stell mir gerade Slango vor, wie er Euch aus seinem Fenster zugesehen hat.... Also die ganzen 45 Sek....


----------



## slang (20. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade Slango vor, wie er Euch aus seinem Fenster zugesehen hat.... Also die ganzen 45 Sek....



Siehste, da würdste auch :kotz:


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Also die ganzen 45 Sek....



Ja... aber pro Mutti... 

...und das waren mindestens 30 Muttis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (20. März 2013)

Hättste jetzt nicht nach Pesonenanzahl sondern nach Gewicht abgerechnet wär deine Leistung ,zumindest scheinbar, viel größer ;-)


----------



## the_Shot (20. März 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ja... aber pro Mutti...
> 
> ...und das waren mindestens 30 Muttis



Sumse klatscht die MILF´s weg


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sumse klatscht die MILF´s weg



Man(n) muss sich auch mal quälen können...

Ausserdem sind die dankbar


----------



## the_Shot (20. März 2013)

genau wie fette Weiber


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Noch so´n Spruch und du hängst da an der Schaukel mal ab...
> 
> ...und zwar so:



Hey, so klein war Waldi und nicht Chucki!


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Verstehe. Sieht auf dem Foto auch voll nach ner LOVE Location aus.
> 
> Ich stell mir gerade Slango vor, wie er Euch aus seinem Fenster zugesehen hat.... Also die ganzen 45 Sek....



Das ist dann Sumses Schwingerclub!


----------



## freetourer (20. März 2013)

Jetzt schließt sich der Kreis. 



Soll noch jemand sagen, hier würde sinnloses und zusammenhangloses Zeug gepostet.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sumse klatscht die MILF´s weg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (21. März 2013)

Bäm


----------



## mille_plateaux (21. März 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (21. März 2013)

100% zustimmung mille!
ich mache auch mal gerne nen derben witz, aber in aller öffentlichkeit wie einem forum kann ich mir das gerade noch verkneifen.
zumal es eh immer nur um persönliche angriffe, beleidigungen etc. geht.
klar kennt ihr euch alle von angesicht zu angesicht und das ist eh nur
"unter freunden" und nicht ernst... und ja ich weiß, das ist hier der stammtisch...
aber hier lesen noch massig leute mit die euch und eure zoten nicht kennen und verstehen.

nur mal so am rande 

so und jetzt shitstorm auf wolfi
gruß
wolfi


----------



## poekelz (21. März 2013)

Spart euch das für´s Sommerloch auf 


Also da mal wieder alles voll Schnee liegt und das bei den Temps auch bis zum WE nicht weg sein wird, hilft es ja nicht den Kopf in den Schnee zu stecken 

Dann müssen wir irgendwie das beste draus machen und am Sonntag mal *wieder* auf *noch einen* lockeren Snowride gehen.

...vielleicht kann man ja hinterher noch ein Eis essen gehen, die ital. Eisbuden haben ja jetzt wieder offen


----------



## discordius (24. März 2013)

Wie sind eigentlich die Bedingungen momentan? Bei den Böen hier mit Stärke 8 habe ich mich doch lieber auf die Rolle begeben, aber langsam kann ich das Ding nicht mehr sehen und will wieder auf die Trails. Fahrbarer Frostboden oder alles vereist?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. März 2013)

Da ich mir die Tage ja einen Rollentrainer kaufen wollte, hab ich eben schonmal nach Trainingsreifen von Tacx geguckt, die gibts nur mit 23mm Breite. Meine Alexrims AT450 am Crosser haben allerdings 32er Reifen drauf, kann man an den Felgen auch 23er aufziehen oder brauch ich da ne schmalere für?


----------



## poekelz (28. März 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Da ich mir die Tage ja einen Rollentrainer kaufen wollte, hab ich eben schonmal nach Trainingsreifen von Tacx geguckt, die gibts nur mit 23mm Breite. Meine Alexrims AT450 am Crosser haben allerdings 32er Reifen drauf, kann man an den Felgen auch 23er aufziehen oder brauch ich da ne schmalere für?



Der Reifen wird dann ziemlich Niederquerschnitt werden.

Aber warum extra einen RT-Reifen besorgen, ich fahre meinen Renner mit normalen Rennslicks von Conti auf der Rolle. OK, ich würde jetzt keine besonders teuren Rennreifen verheizen, aber ein normaler Conti Grandprix sollte es auch tun und den gibt´s dann auch in 28mm breit.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. März 2013)

Stimmt, nen Grand Prix wäre die gleiche Preisklasse und immerhin auch als 28er zu bekommen, gute Idee. Der Rolle dürfts ja auch eigentlich nich schaden, außer dass der Abrieb halt etwas höher sein könnte als mit den Tacx Reifen, oder?


----------



## poekelz (28. März 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Stimmt, nen Grand Prix wäre die gleiche Preisklasse und immerhin auch als 28er zu bekommen, gute Idee. Der Rolle dürfts ja auch eigentlich nich schaden, außer dass der Abrieb halt etwas höher sein könnte als mit den Tacx Reifen, oder?



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass man das bemerkt, außer man benutzt die Rolle auf einem hellen Teppich  Durch das Gummi auf der Rolle wird die Haftung vom Reifen sogar eher noch erhöht.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. März 2013)

Recht haste  Hab auf der Alexrims Seite gerade allerdings gesehen, dass die auch nur ne Maulweite von 14mm haben angeblich, sind 32er Reifen da nicht eigentlich zu dick für?  Muss ich nachher zu Hause mal messen. Dann würden 23er ja sogar auch gut passen.. Beide Reifen wären in etwa gleich teuer, also wenn der 23er passt würde ich natürlich am liebsten den nehmen, da beides von der gleichen Firma kommt und wohl zusammen gut laufen wird in jedem Fall!


----------



## wolfi (3. April 2013)

ich kann es nicht fassen!
ich bin sprachlos...und habe nen fetten klos im hals...
so eine shei$$e!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10467214

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (3. April 2013)

Bitte was?! 

Mein Beileid an die Familie.


----------



## slang (3. April 2013)

schei$$e....


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. April 2013)

Mir fehlen die Worte! Mein Mitgefühl an seine Familie! 

... er war ein klasse Typ und eine Bereicherung fürs Forum!!!


----------



## kris. (3. April 2013)

fukk.


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2013)

Meine Gedanken gehen an die Familie - sowas erwischt immer die falschen!
War ein super Typ ..


----------



## wiehenrenner (4. April 2013)

Vor zwei Wochen stand er noch bei Blöte am Stand..... 
Grosser Mist. Mein Beileid an dieser Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (4. April 2013)

Habe "ohneworte" nie persönlich kennen gelernt.
Schien aber, nach dem was er so schrieb, nett zu sein.
Hatte er einen Unfall?
Schien ja nicht krank zu sein, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (4. April 2013)

Ja das war er - immer für einen Spaß zuhaben.
Ich möchte nicht näher drauf eingehen, aber er hat etwas mit sich rumgeschleppt.


----------



## poekelz (4. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen stand er noch bei Blöte am Stand.....
> Grosser Mist. Mein Beileid an dieser Stelle.



Ich hab die ganze Zeit überlegt...aber stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst bekomme ich auch ein Bild dazu.

 FINSTER 


mir fehlen die Worte - mein aufrichtigstes Beileid!


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. April 2013)

Mein Beileid!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. April 2013)

Falls sich noch jemand beteiligen möchte ...

die Jungs im CC-Unterforum haben nen Spendenaufruf gemacht. Es wird dann ein Kranz im Namen aller für Jens Beerdigung gekauft, organisiert ist das schon. Das restliche Geld wird für einen wohltätigen Zweck gespendet. Zahlung ist auch per Paypal möglich.

Cross-Country-Racing
Thread: CC-Talk E-T-W-R


----------



## Tier (5. April 2013)

Ich kannte ihn nur vom lesen, aber nichtsdestotrotz auch mein Beileid.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. April 2013)

Schadensbilanz Finale Ligure und gross reine machen.
Diesen Lehm-Sand-Mix bekommt man kaum ab.

Naja, bis auf eine fette Macke in der BOS beim Nose-Dive während des Shutteltages und ein paar Kratzer hier und da alles heil geblieben.


----------



## vogel23 (7. April 2013)

moin! gibbet irgendwo was von gestern? Bilder Filme? war übrigens ne schöne tour!!!!


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2013)

Moin zurück!
Ich hatte ne knipse mit, aber vor lauter hyperventilieren kam ich nicht dazu sie raus zu holen. aber die tour war wirklich sehr schön. aber ich glaube jens hat gefilmt, oder?
gruß wolfi (der mit der roten laterne)

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2013)

Moin! Ich hab Videos gemacht, hab aber momentan kein Schnittprogramm. In 1-2 Monaten kommt mal ne Zusammenfassung der letzten Monate denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. April 2013)

Ja, war super! Bin die Tour heute nochmal nachgefahren und habe mich glatt auf der Südseite verfahren  Wo zum Henker ist der Hang, den wolfi und exto runter sind? 

Vogel, nochmal danke für den Schlauch.


----------



## wolfi (7. April 2013)

hi,
das ist unterhalb peter auf dem berge,
ich habe dir gerade nen kartenausschnitt mit markierung der stelle per pn geschickt.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2013)

und just aus dem  dem tollen Finale Urlaub, schauste mal im Forum nach 11 Tage Abwasenheit vorbei..................

_*Rest in Peace  Ohneworte-Jens*_, ich bin gerade vollends geschockt


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Schadensbilanz Finale Ligure und gross reine machen.
> Diesen Lehm-Sand-Mix bekommt man kaum ab.
> 
> Naja, bis auf eine fette Macke in der BOS beim Nose-Dive während des Shutteltages und ein paar Kratzer hier und da alles heil geblieben.



Surf, mein Rad sieht auch nicht besser aus, putzen wird wohl etwas dauern, aber der _Shuttle Tag_  war nen echter Knaller, die Bike Touren in Finale perfekt!


----------



## crossboss (7. April 2013)

Winterimpression


----------



## exto (8. April 2013)

UUUH...

Orkans abgeranzte Gurke is im Pornicious Fred gelandet...


----------



## Surfjunk (8. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> UUUH...
> 
> Orkans abgeranzte Gurke is im Pornicious Fred gelandet...



Donner, nicht mal gewusst 

Dann bitte auch richtig linken Axel damit es alles sehen können 

Geile Karre


----------



## exto (8. April 2013)

Bei mir ist es auf der Seite davor. Liegt wohl an der Bildschirmeinstellung...


----------



## JENSeits (8. April 2013)

und an Usern auf der Ignorierliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. April 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> und an Usern auf der Ignorierliste



die machen das leben oft viel angenehmer...


----------



## exto (9. April 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> und an Usern auf der Ignorierliste



Die is bei mir leer. Ich lese jeden Quatsch


----------



## kris. (9. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ich lese jeden Quatsch



Du meinst Admin-Kommentare und so´n Zeug?!

*duw*


----------



## nippelspanner (9. April 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>



So ist richtig: Sortenrein trennen, bevor man´s beim Recycling-Hof abgibt.
Da freut sich auch die Umwelt!


----------



## Surfjunk (9. April 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (9. April 2013)

Dreckiges Rad gegen neues tauschen. So wirds gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

leider bekommt man die Admins nicht in die Ignorielisten reinVerbesserungsvorschlag


----------



## xaviberlin (22. April 2013)

Moin, 
mal grad 'ne Frage an die Bielefelder hier in der Runde, gibt's von Queller Seite aus eine vernünftig fahrbare und nicht sacksteile Auffahrt zur Hünenburg? Die Straße kenn ich und mag ich nicht.


----------



## criscross (22. April 2013)

xaviberlin schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal grad 'ne Frage an die Bielefelder hier in der Runde, gibt's von Queller Seite aus eine vernünftig fahrbare und nicht sacksteile Auffahrt zur Hünenburg? Die Straße kenn ich und mag ich nicht.


Jo....hinter Zweischlingen die S -Kurven hoch


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. April 2013)

oder du fährst "unten" bis Peter auf dem Berge und von da dann hoch. Am besten aber nicht den direkten Weg (ganz schön steil) sonder den schönen langen am Hang entlang. 

Ich hab auch noch ne Frage an die "Ostteuto"Bielefelder:

Wie siehts morgen auf dem Hermannsweg aus? Bis wieviel Uhr kann man und darf man den Fahren? Hätte mal Lust ein bisschen zu gucken wie es da so aussieht und was da so aufgebaut wird und habe es heute nicht geschafft. Die Wanderer starten ja um 8:00 aus DT. Dann kann ich doch ne schöne Frühstückstour bis Lämmershagen und zurück machen, oder?
Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## slang (27. April 2013)

Ich würds sein lassen. Abgesperrt wird ja wahrscheinlich viel früher.


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. April 2013)

Bin Sonntag Morgen mal durch und dran lang gerollt bis zum Eisernen Anton. War ganz nett anzuschauen und schon einiges los. 

An die Porta Fraktion: Ist eigentlich der Trail unterm Kaiser Wilhelm wieder frei?
Wr da zuletzt im Januar und der war völlig abgesperrt mit fetten Verbotsschildern...


----------



## exto (30. April 2013)

Auf dem Schild stand letztens aber nix von "verboten". Lediglich vom betreten auf "eigene (Lebens-)Gefahr 

Der Zaun am Kaiser ist allerdings schon massiv und eindeutig.


----------



## OWL_Biker (30. April 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr was genau draufstand, aber die waren so riesig und dann noch Zäune... Da wollte ich mich ungern drüber hinwegsetzen (was man ja sonst vielleicht schon mal tut).

Danke für die Info, k-star, meinte den Trail am Hang. 
Den nach unten bin ich auch früher nie gefahren, weil immer erst einmal "weiter" wollte. Ist/War der gut?
Wollte den dann letztes Mal zum Kaiserhof runternehmen und bin dann vorne rum, nähe der Straße. Der war mal richtig blöd, lauter gefällte Bäume im Weg... :-(

VG
Fabian


----------



## exto (30. April 2013)

Zäune waren letzte Woche oben an der Wittekindsburg nicht mehr. Nur noch das Schild. Nur direkt am Kaiser ist der Trail rechts runter komplett abgesperrt. Schade eigentlich. Die Trails auf der Nordseite des Kaisers waren auch abgesperrt. Die Einzige einigermaßen nette Abfahrt ist die rechts neben dem Gasthaus runter zur Freilichtbühne. Kann man eigentlich "oben" auf Höhe der Bühne Richtung Kaiserweg und weiß jemand, ob der untere Teil frei ist? Der Teil ab dem Kaiserweg?


----------



## xaviberlin (1. Mai 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> oder du fährst "unten" bis Peter auf dem Berge und von da dann hoch. Am besten aber nicht den direkten Weg (ganz schön steil) sonder den schönen langen am Hang entlang.



Leider nen bisschen aus der Richtung, wenn man vom Peter her den A6 runterkommt und weiter Richtung Hünenburg/Tierpark will. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2013)

Irgend wie haben @RolfK; @wiehenrenner; und ich uns heute verfahren.


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Mai 2013)

Fing ja schon mit der unterschiedlichen Interpretation des Neue Mühle Parkplatzes an  
Ansonsten wars doch recht schön in der Schweiz


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (4. Mai 2013)

Bald kann ich auch endlich mal wieder mit  so geiles Wetter! Aber ich durfte mal wieder auf crosser ausweichen dank meinem Fluch.  War aber auch ganz passabel.


----------



## wolfi (7. Mai 2013)

sehr unterhaltsam:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10562937#post10562937

gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2013)

herrlich bescheuert


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

au mann ...


----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2013)

Selten sooo viele Tränen gelacht 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Der @the_Shot; und ich hatten da so eine Idee heute morgen....

... ob man mal nicht einen Forumsausflug an die Hasenkanzel macht und dort, na sagen wir mal, ähnlich wie die Jungs am Green Lake oder im Deister das machen einen kleinen Radfahr Event machen. 

So 2-3 Turns wo auch eine Uphill Stage dabei wäre für  @Sumsemann; und Co.  
Anschliessend auf dem Parkplatz Bier und Wuscht oder sowas.

Besteht da Interesse?
Dann könnte man sowas mal planen in einer geschlossen IG oder FB Gruppe.


----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2013)

Cool Surf, gesagt getan! Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, als Mitorganisator und als Fahrer natürlich sowieso

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

also so ein neumodisches Enduro Rennen ? 

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Könnte man mal so nennen....


----------



## wolfi (7. Mai 2013)

Findisch jut!
aber ich habe kein fratzebuch und werde mir auch keinen account zulegen. und ich verlange eine ü 45 klasse

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Fratzenbook habe ich auch nicht. 

Ich frage mich gerade noch, wieso die Uphill-Stages für Sumse sein sollen.

Startet der neuerdings in der xx1 - Carbon - E-Bike - Klasse ?


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der @the_Shot; und ich hatten da so eine Idee heute morgen....
> 
> ... ob man mal nicht einen Forumsausflug an die Hasenkanzel macht und dort, na sagen wir mal, ähnlich wie die Jungs am Green Lake oder im Deister das machen einen kleinen Radfahr Event machen.
> 
> ...



Klar besteht da Interesse!!!

ICH BIN DABEI!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade noch, wieso die Uphill-Stages für Sumse sein sollen.




Weil ich einfach in allem gut bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> und ich verlange eine ü 45 klasse



geht klar!







*duw*


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Weil ich einfach in allem gut bin



O.K. - das ist dann doch ne Kampfansage an Kai.

Den kannst Du dann mal bergauf bei der Gelegenheit ordentlich verblasen.


----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2013)

Nicht lustig Kris 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> ...bei der Gelegenheit ordentlich verblasen.



Puh  fast hätte ich mich verlesen :kotz:


----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Nicht lustig Kris



aber nur wenn man davon ausgeht das der scherz auf kosten des rolli-sportlers gehen sollte. und das ist bestimmt nicht der fall. 

eigentlich war ich auch mehr auf der suche nach sowas:


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Mai 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> eigentlich war ich auch mehr auf der suche nach sowas:


In meiner Nachbarschaft gibt es eine Alt-Damen-Fitnessgruppe. Wenn du magst, kann ich dich vermitteln...


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Puh  fast hätte ich mich verlesen :kotz:






man könnte ja über einen "Trostpreis" für den Letzten nachdenken - nicht, dass es bei Einigen nachher an Motivation mangelt sich anzustrengen.


----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> In meiner Nachbarschaft gibt es eine Alt-Damen-Fitnessgruppe. Wenn du magst, kann ich dich vermitteln...




Nee Danke, lass mal!
Ich bin versorgt...


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

So habe jetzt mal einen IG gemacht und alle die "HIER" geschrien haben eingeladen.
So können wir da frei planen und von aussen kann keiner Lesen.

HK - Enduro Cup

Wer hier noch mitmachen möchte bitte einmal hier melden dann laden ich ihn ein.

Dann stimme wir in der IG Datum, Ablauf usw ab.

Was ist den mit     @Waldwichtel;     @-Kiwi-;     @RolfK;     @nippelspanner;     @exto;     @chucki_bo;     @poekelz;     @JENSeits; einer muss ja filmen  @stoppelhopper; @Ulrich-40; wenn hab ich vergessen???


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Ach und haut doch mal Leute an die ihr noch kennt.
Je mehr desto lustiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2013)

was bisher so auf youtube zu finden war sieht schonmal spassig aus.
und auch so als wenn ich nicht unbedingt noch in einen fullface investieren müsste. 

wenns zeitlich passt wär ich dabei.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Es geht um diesen Trail.
3 Lines möglich


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Mai 2013)

Ganz klar: Video der Woche! 

Bike ´n´ Beer Race: sehr gute Idee! 
Aber das mit dem Blowjob von Sumse als Trostpreis müsst ihr mir noch mal erklären...!


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Video der Woche!
> 
> Bike ´n´ Beer Race: sehr gute Idee!
> Aber das mit dem Blowjob von Sumse als Trostpreis müsst ihr mir noch mal erklären...!



Kommst du IG, Einladung an dich ist raus 

@all. 

Haut mal bitte eure Terminwünsche in den Kalender in der IG zur Abstimmung.


----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Mai 2013)

Hier! 

Aber eher locker mitrollen, ohne Fullface und Selbstmordambition.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> Aber eher locker mitrollen, ohne Fullface und Selbstmordambition.



Kein Problem... das übernehmen andere für dich 

Einladung ist raus.

Trage bitte deinen Terminwunsch ein.


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Mai 2013)

Nice! Bin dabei.
Termine hab' ich eingetragen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Mai 2013)

Lad mal bitte, kann ich den Uphill als Streichergebnis laufen lassen?


----------



## 230691 (7. Mai 2013)

@Surfjunk

Melde auch Interesse an 
Wäre ein willkommenes Training vor Willingen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Ist für euch beide raus.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

@wiehenrenner;

Bei dir Schrauben wir eine Pedale ab damit wir einen Chance bekommen.


----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2013)

dafür!


----------



## the_Shot (7. Mai 2013)

Toppi


----------



## Flying_Elvis (7. Mai 2013)

Hi

Da wäre ich auch gerne mit dabei. Fahren, Filmen oder Fotos machen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da wäre ich auch gerne mit dabei. Fahren, Filmen oder Fotos machen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ist raus!

Trage dich bitte bei der Terminabstimmung ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (7. Mai 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @_wiehenrenner_;
> 
> Bei dir Schrauben wir eine Pedale ab damit wir einen Chance bekommen.


 
Stimmt bergauf ist das egal da schiebe ich eh


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Stimmt bergauf ist das egal da schiebe ich eh


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Mai 2013)

Ich bringe Kai mit und trete als sein Sponsor auf! 

... der versohlt euch Gravity-Heinis ordentlich den Arsch!!! Alles über 100mm Federweg ist für Pussys!


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe sowas befürchtet...


----------



## freetourer (8. Mai 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich bringe Kai mit und trete als sein Sponsor auf!
> 
> ... der versohlt euch Gravity-Heinis ordentlich den Arsch!!! Alles über 100mm Federweg ist für Pussys!



Der soll ruhig kommen.

Ich schnitze ihm vor dem Start schnell ein wenig Profil in seine Slicks - mit soviel ungewohntem Grip kommt er sicher nicht klar.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte, je nach Termin, wohl Interesse


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Mai 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hätte, je nach Termin, wohl Interesse



Ist raus 

Denke bitte an die Termineintragung.


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Mai 2013)

Wir haben 21 Member aber nur 11 Eintragung in der Terminliste.

Bitte wer nicht mitmachen will auch eintragen damit wir so ein wenig überblick behalten.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2013)

http://enduroseries.net/index.php?o...-presented-by-thirty7even&catid=11&Itemid=101

*Lago di Garda *_*Specialized Enduro Series*_

Das ist mal Enduro vom Feinsten, da wird Willingen leider nicht ganz mithalten können


----------



## 230691 (9. Mai 2013)

Mal schauen wie es in Willi so wird 

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind: 
Kennt jemand eine gute Möglichkeit in Willingen oder nähere Umgebung zu Zelten?
Ich tu mich momentan noch etwas schwer eine geeignete Gelegenheit zum schlafen zu finden^^
Langsam drängt ja auch die liebe Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2013)

@ Dennis
Ich werde wohl Freitags schon rechtzeitig auf den Womo Parkplatz fahren. Ob man daneben Zelten kann , keine Ahnung. Steht nicht schon etwas dazu auf Willingen.de? Ich meine die bieten extra Zeltplätze an!


----------



## Sonne310 (9. Mai 2013)

Surfjunk, ich bin auch dabei. Mache mit Waldi das Boxenluder


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Surfjunk, ich bin auch dabei. Mache mit Waldi das Boxenluder


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2013)

Auf Wunsch habe ich jetzt nochmal einen neuen Kalender erfasst der nur die Daten drin hat die in der engeren Wahl waren.
Des Weiteren habe ich ein weiteres Datum hinzugefügt weil ein paar ja nicht im Juni konnten.

*Also bitte nochmal alle in der Gruppe den Termin abstimmen!*


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Mai 2013)

Ein Logo haben wir jetzt auch!

Danke an @Waldwichtel; 





Da lass ich mir doch glatt ein Freeride Shirt von machen


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Mai 2013)

Fieser Hase!


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Mai 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Surfjunk, ich bin auch dabei. Mache mit Waldi das Boxenluder



Ich box Dich gleich Du Luder!


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. Mai 2013)

Geiles Logo! Schreit nach T-Shirt Druck


----------



## the_Shot (9. Mai 2013)

Orkan, ich nehm auch eins! Schreit ja förmlich nach ner Sammelbestellung
 @Waldwichtel, wie immer klasse umgesetzt jetzt noch 2013 mit rein, dann ists spruchreif!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2013)

Fieser Hase............[ame="http://vimeo.com/1084537"]Big Buck Bunny on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Mai 2013)

Lars, geht das Logo auch in Rot?

Würde dann auch eins nehmen


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Mai 2013)

Rot hatten wir auch mit bei den Entwürfen. Ist daher kein Thema. Aber über Druck etc. haben wir noch gar nicht diskutiert. Kann die Druckdateien zur Verfügung stellen aber zu allem anderen fehlt mir momentan die Zeit.

Würde mir auch lieber nen aufwendiges Trikot bei esjod.de gestalten. Muß aber mal die Tage mit deren Grafikern über den Ablauf reden.


----------



## poekelz (10. Mai 2013)

Ich will auch eins!!!


----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2013)

@ Waldi: TOP


----------



## kris. (10. Mai 2013)

Wie teuer ist eigentlich ein tTrikot bei esjod?
Hab grad auf der Seite irgendwie keine Preiseliste gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (10. Mai 2013)

Schaut mal bitte in die Gruppe.

Wir haben die Strecken heute mit Strava festgelegt.
Die könnt ihr jetzt Trainieren... wer will.

*Dann denkt bitte alle nochmal an die Abstimmung für den Termin.*

Es haben erst 10 Leute gestimmt


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Mai 2013)

Hi. 
Morgen jemand an der HK? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. Mai 2013)

Ich denke ich werde gegen Mittag hinfahren. Genaue Uhrzeit kann ich allerdings noch nicht sagen da ich morgens erst noch was erledigen muß.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Mai 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Morgen jemand an der HK?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 2.



Wann denn?


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Mai 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wann denn?



Hi.

Denke so gegen 1130. Wann könntest du denn?
Wo kann ich da parken? Hast du eine Adresse?

Gruß und Dank,
Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Mai 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Denke so gegen 1130. Wann könntest du denn?
> Wo kann ich da parken? Hast du eine Adresse?
> ...



Parken
http://goo.gl/maps/zBmfh

Ich weiß noch gar nicht ob es morgen was wird. 
Würde mich morgen früh kurz melden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Mai 2013)

O.k., gib mir einfach Bescheid.
Danke für die Adresse.

  @Waldwichtel
Dann sehen wir uns wohl morgen. 
Wenn du Lust hast, könnten wir ja die Tracks zusammen abfahren...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Mai 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> O.k., gib mir einfach Bescheid.
> Danke für die Adresse.
> 
> @Waldwichtel
> ...



moin, werde mich auch so gegen mittag dort einfinden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Mai 2013)

Sauber! 
Bis gleich.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Mai 2013)

Top! Läuft bei mir so auf 12-12.30 Uhr hinaus. Bastel evtl. noch die Stativ-Bodenplatte auf den Lenker und nehme die Digicam mit. 

Kiwi, die Tracks rockste besser mit Orkan. Bergab hat mich Neo gestern schon nass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, Waldwichtel.
Bis nachher.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. Mai 2013)

Komme auch spontan vorbei, so um 11.45 Uhr ca.


----------



## freetourer (11. Mai 2013)

Schweine !

Alle am Trainieren wie verrückt.

Ich stech euch dann beim Rennen die Reifen platt. 








Viel Spaß


----------



## kris. (11. Mai 2013)




----------



## 230691 (12. Mai 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ Dennis
> Ich werde wohl Freitags schon rechtzeitig auf den Womo Parkplatz fahren. Ob man daneben Zelten kann , keine Ahnung. Steht nicht schon etwas dazu auf Willingen.de? Ich meine die bieten extra Zeltplätze an!



Es gibt eine Seite die von Extra Zeltplätzen spricht. Die sieht aber nicht sehr aktuell aus... allgemein finde ich es sehr mager mit der Ausschreibung von Unterkünften... 
Es gibt da eine Telefonnummer und E-Mail Adresse. Werde die mal persönlich fragen.
Zur Not pendel ich dann eben  Kommt mich auch nicht so viel teurer da ich ein Zelt eh noch dafür kaufen müsste.


----------



## OWL_Biker (12. Mai 2013)

Ein simpler Anruf von 3 Minuten und du hast doch alle deine Infos. Geht auf jeden Fall schneller als im Forum rumzufragen und vergeblich zu googeln. ;-)

Und ein Zelt kriegst du doch garantiert im Freundeskreis geliehen.

Zumal das "abendliche Miteinander" ja auch dazu gehört auf so einem Festival.

VG
Fabian


----------



## JENSeits (12. Mai 2013)

Dennis, wenn alles nach Plan läuft komme ich mit WoWa und Vorzelt rum, da kannste dann übernachten. Ansonsten kann ich auch das 2te Bett im WoWa aufbauen. Nur ne Dusche bräuchte man dann 

LG Jens


----------



## 230691 (12. Mai 2013)

Jaa, ich rufe da ja an.
Hätte ja sein können das einer einen Zeltplatz kennt den er gut fand 
So was wie in Holland muss ich nämlich kein zweites mal haben


----------



## pecto69 (13. Mai 2013)

Interesse!
Surfjunk, schickste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2013)

Ist raus. 

*Schaut bitte einmal alle in die IG. 

Der Termin steht fest. 

Bitte schaut auch mal in die Ablaufplanung und gebt euren Senf dazu.*


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2013)

Kurzer Aufruf an alle Mitglieder der Interessengemeinschaft "HK Enduro-Cup"!!!

Wer Interesse an dem Cup-Jersey hat, welches kurz vor der Fertigstellung steht, bitte in der IG letzte Verbesserungsvorschläge/Wünsche äußern. 
Entwürfe sind bereits vorhanden.


----------



## chucki_bo (15. Mai 2013)

Macht bloß schnell voran ...

Bei der aktuell mitzuerlebenden Trainingsintensität dort kommt sonst wieder irgendein Waldbesitzer und fängt das Diskutieren an (look @ den Thread MTB gg. Waldbes.).  
Dann muss    @Surfjunk erst die Gegend aufkaufen, damit keiner ins Kittchen kommt  - oder aber er läuft über auf die "andere" Seite und verbietet das Event ... 

bin schon wech ...  (... darf man noch frotzeln ?? ja oder?)


----------



## criscross (15. Mai 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Macht bloß schnell voran ...
> 
> Bei der aktuell mitzuerlebenden Trainingsintensität dort kommt sonst wieder irgendein Waldbesitzer und fängt das Diskutieren an (look @ den Thread MTB gg. Waldbes.).
> Dann muss    @Surfjunk erst die Gegend aufkaufen, damit keiner ins Kittchen kommt  - oder aber er läuft über auf die "andere" Seite und verbietet das Event ...
> ...


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2013)

ein krasser vogel
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5z1fSpZNXhU?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/5z1fSpZNXhU?feature=player_detailpage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Mai 2013)

... der Typ ist ja noch krasser drauf als Kai!!! Der fährt *alles* mit nem Renner!


----------



## wolfi (15. Mai 2013)

letztens im deister haben wir auch jemanden mit dem crossrad das barbie-grab runterdüsen sehen. an der ausfahrt standen 2 downhill-kids und konnten nicht so richtig begreifen WAS sie da gerade gesehen haben
gruß
wolfi


----------



## freetourer (15. Mai 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... der Typ ist ja noch krasser drauf als Kai!!! Der fährt *alles* mit nem Renner!


----------



## the_Shot (15. Mai 2013)

echt abgefahrn


----------



## crossboss (15. Mai 2013)

wie oft der wohl die Schläuche wechseln muß


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Mai 2013)

Genauso oft wie die Felgen. Kann er alles in einem Abwasch machen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2013)

So, wir sehen uns vielleicht in Wibe! 








LG Jens


----------



## el_ConnoR (24. Mai 2013)

Hey...
ich werde am WE in Porta unterwegs sein. 
Wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse zwischen Krauser Buche und Kaiser?

grüße, conny


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Mai 2013)

el_ConnoR schrieb:


> Hey...
> ich werde am WE in Porta unterwegs sein.
> Wie sind denn die Bodenverhältnisse zwischen Krauser Buche und Kaiser?
> 
> grüße, conny



Was schätzt Du denn so nach dem vielen Regen?

Letzte Woche waren die Wege (ich meine jetzt mal nicht den Kammweg)
feucht, aber alles in allem ganz gut fahrbar. Tiefer Schlamm wars nicht.

Ist doch aber auch völlig wumpe. Es sei denn Du darfst Dich nicht dreckig machen. 
Dann ist der Kammweg der schlimmste 

Later


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. Mai 2013)

Nabend zusammen!

Ich wollte am Samstag mal nach Willingen oder in den Deister. Ich kenne beides noch nicht. In Willingen habe ich mir eine nette Tour herausgesucht die ich mal Fahren wollte.
http://www.biken-willingen.de/mountainbike/touren/tour-a-grenzkamm-trail/

Außerdem wollte ich gerne mal die Freeride Strecke dort fahren. Ein paar von euch kennen die ja... Wenn ich die "gemütlich, flowig" runterfahren will, brauche ich doch keinen Fullface Helm, oder was meint ihr? Die Strecke kommt mir recht easy vor, aber auf Fotostrecken tagen irgendwie alle einen Fullface...

Hat noch wer Lust hin?

Oder auch gerne Deister... 

Was mögt ihr eigentlich lieber? Sauerland/Willingen oder den Deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (26. Mai 2013)

ganz klar deister!


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Mai 2013)

Mehr Auswahl hast Du in Willingen. Da ist eben das Sauerland für eine geplante Tour nicht nur ein Gugelhupf wie der vor Hannover.

Trails fahren kannst Du selbstverständlich auch im Deister (vielleicht sogar besser, falls Du nen Guide hast, der sich auskennt).

Die FR kannst Du auch locker ohne FF fahren. Die Tourstrecken im Upland sind aber mal richtig prima! 

Later


----------



## slang (27. Mai 2013)

die Tourstrecken von dem  Bikearenakarten sind aber schon mit hohen Schotterwegeanteilen. Ist ja auch logisch dass einem da nicht masenhaft schöne Trails präsentiert werden, die dann von zig Touris plattgefahren werden.  dafür sind die Ausschilderungen aber ziemlich gut.

Mit nem GPS Gerät oder ner guten Wanderkarte kann man sich da aber schon gute Runden selbst zusammenstellen.

Dieses Stück darunter vom Langenberg an der Bundesstrasse begleitend Richtung Brilon Wald ist zwar ne schöne Abfahrt aber der Weg ist breit und harvesterkompatibel.
Und die anschliessende Auffahrt zum Eimberg, naja, die als gemütlich zu bezeichnen...


----------



## nippelspanner (27. Mai 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Mehr Auswahl hast Du in Willingen. Da ist eben das Sauerland für eine geplante Tour nicht nur ein Gugelhupf wie der vor Hannover.





Ich nehm´dich mal mit auf Deister-Trailtour...!


----------



## crossboss (27. Mai 2013)

ich auch! he, he!


----------



## chucki_bo (27. Mai 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich nehm´dich mal mit auf Deister-Trailtour...!



Er sprach von Tour. 
Und da nimmt man vielleicht auch die eine oder andere Schotterpiste oder technisch anspruchslosere Abschnitte in Kauf. Ich für meinen Teil fand unsere bisherigen Sauerlandtouren  (ACHTUNG : jetzt wird spezifisch) landschaftlich deutlich attraktiver als 
den Deister. _Look @ HP Reesbergbiker ..._

Ich deutete aber ebenfalls die Trails im Deister an, die es um Willi eher
nicht gibt, da deutlich touristischer ...

Aber nimm mich ruhig mal mit. Warum nicht.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## nippelspanner (27. Mai 2013)

Immer gerne!


----------



## OWL_Biker (27. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Tipps. Fahren will ich beides gerne.  
Ich denke Samstag fahre ich dann aber mal nach Willingen. 

Stefan, ein GPS Gerät habe ich nun sogar, allerdings bin ich noch etwas unerfahren im Touren "basteln". Denn leider sind ja lange nicht alle Trails auf Karten und außerdem weiß ich dann ja auch nie so richtig was dahintersteckt. Die von mir ausgewählte Tour scheint einigermaßen nette Trails zu beinhalten. Aber klar, wer weiß was die darunter verstehen. Ich versuchs mal. Höhenmeter scheue ich nicht (mehr). ;-) Im Gegenteil ich brauche lange, steile Anstiege als Training für die Alpen.


----------



## kris. (27. Mai 2013)

Komme grad vom Hermann. Kann ich als Übungsberg nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (27. Mai 2013)

Da hab ich mich letzte Woche hochgequält. 71 km, 1714 hm hatte die Tour. 
Noch nie so eine lange/hohe Tour gefahren.


----------



## slang (27. Mai 2013)

In Willingen kannst du dir in der Touri Info ne Wanderkarte vom Uplandsteig holen. Kostet so um 5 . Da sind alle Wanderwege und auch die MTB Touren der Bike Arena drin verzeichnet. Damit kann man sich schon ganz gut was basteln.
Der Uplandsteig selbst ist auch gar nicht so schlecht.

Und deine Tour ist bestimmt auch okay. . 

Ich hatte mir da mal nen GPS von nem örtlichen Händler geliehen. Der hatte mir da ne Tour die sich an ner offiziellen Tour ( ich meine Hochheide Runde) orientierte, drauf gepackt., aber einem doch häufiger auf nette Trails schickte die teilweise nur  wenige Meter neben der breiten Forststrasse waren.


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage an die Gemeinde ... 

Leider habe ich heute Geschichte geschrieben. Bin der erste Depp der es geschafft hat, aufgrund seiner brachialen Fahrweise ne XTR-Kurbel zu schrotten. (XTR 970) Die Verzahnung am linken Kurbelarm ist hinüber. 

Weiß jemand ob mal ggf. bei Shimano auch Einzelteile von Kurbel-Sets nachbestellen kann? Wäre blöd wenn ich die jetzt komplett neu kaufen muß, da ich sie erst seit Dezember letzten Jahres fahre.


----------



## kris. (8. Juni 2013)

giyf... 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...imano-XTR-Kurbel-9-fach---30_789_207_262.html


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2013)

Danke Kris!!!! Tausend Dank! War mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen das die einzeln im Handel verkauft werden. Dachte höchstens auf Nachfrage.


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Juni 2013)

Die schöne 970er XTR, Waldi! 
Der Link ist klasse! Gleich mal abspeichern. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Die schöne 970er XTR, Waldi!
> Der Link ist klasse! Gleich mal abspeichern.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 2.



Ich sag's Dir! Hatte fast Pipi inne Augen. 
Aber TNC Hamburg scheint die wohl als einziger
Händler online anzubieten. Egal, wird jetzt bestellt!


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Juni 2013)

Yo, mach' das. 
Diese XTR ist m.M.n. die schönste Kurbel ever! 
Technisch natürlich auch top. 

Wie hast du die Verzahnung denn kaputt bekommen? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2013)

War wohl nicht fest genug gezogen und hatte sich während der heutigen Tour anscheinend gelockert. Nach nem kleinen Sprung standen beiden Kurbelarme plötzlich parallel nach unten. Slang hatte sie dann nochmal vorsichtig angezogen aber 3km vorm Ziel drehten beide Arme auch ohne Anstrengung durch.


----------



## criscross (8. Juni 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> War wohl nicht fest genug gezogen und hatte sich während der heutigen Tour anscheinend gelockert. Nach nem kleinen Sprung standen beiden Kurbelarme plötzlich parallel nach unten. Slang hatte sie dann nochmal vorsichtig angezogen aber 3km vorm Ziel drehten beide Arme auch ohne Anstrengung durch.


 

tja, wo rohe Kräfte ..........walten


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juni 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> tja, wo rohe Kräfte ..........walten



.... Kann kein Knopf die Hose halten...


----------



## kris. (8. Juni 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> drehten beide Arme auch ohne Anstrengung durch



klingt ganz nach dir!


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2013)

Zuviel Power!!!


----------



## slang (8. Juni 2013)

Tja Waldi,

bist halt nen "Trampel"-Tier.

Aber solange nur Material kaputt geht und nicht das Knie ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Juni 2013)

Man Waldi, was du schon alles durch falsche Montage geschrottet hast ???

...das entspricht schon etwa der halben Wirtschaftsleistung von Luxenburg!!! 

NIX KANNST DU!!!!
...das dafür aber richtig gut!


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich lieber Bagger fahren. Dieses filigrane MTB-Zeugs ist meiner Urgewalt nicht gewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Juni 2013)

Die 8er Schraube muss auch ziemlich fest angezogen werden. Mit 45-55Nm.
Hattest du die ursprünglich so fest montiert?

Gehe bei mir gleich mal nachgucken und ggf. nachziehen...


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## slang (9. Juni 2013)

Echt so fest?
die ist doch nur aus Alu.

Aber Waldi schafft das auch mit nem Minitool


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, das ist schon heftig.

Waldi (und alle anderen Interessierten), zwei Links für dich:

http://www.bikediscount.com/big/Montage-FC-M970.pdf

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-i5MG16uJQ8"]Shimano XTR 2007 service istallation of the crankset FC M970 - YouTube[/nomedia]


Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juni 2013)

Jau, danke! Hatte ich gestern auch noch gefunden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Juni 2013)

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## ohropax (11. Juni 2013)

Moinsen,

der neue Kesselbrink ist ja super - endlich muss man nach Moddertouren nicht mehr nach offenen Tankstellen zwecks Kärchern suchen. Haben sie sich wohl von der Metropole um Barre Bräu abgeschaut. Perfetto.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2013)

Hö, wie meinen?


----------



## crossboss (12. Juni 2013)

Haben die da nen Schlauchanschluß für die End-Reinigung bereit gestellt? kostenlos, wow!
Mein Junge und ich wollen da mal mit dem Board vobei und nen bisserl tricksen



ohropax schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> der neue Kesselbrink ist ja super - endlich muss man nach Moddertouren nicht mehr nach offenen Tankstellen zwecks Kärchern suchen. Haben sie sich wohl von der Metropole um Barre Bräu abgeschaut. Perfetto.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juni 2013)

Nabend zusammen!

Wen trifft man in Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Juni 2013)

Wir sind mit nen paar Bielefeldern am Sonntag da.


----------



## crossboss (14. Juni 2013)

*...

*


----------



## crossboss (15. Juni 2013)

*......shice  auf Willingen , bei Wolfi gab es zu viel  Alk


*[/quote]


----------



## Flying_Elvis (15. Juni 2013)

Wer saufen kann, kann auch arbeiten


----------



## crossboss (15. Juni 2013)

Moinsen , erst ma Kaffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,
dann die Kette ........................:kotz: 
Mann freu ich mich jetzt auf Leistungssport mit Rumgewackel.


----------



## wolfi (15. Juni 2013)

Mein motor läuft noch nicht so richtig rund... ich war noch mit bubi und charger-klaus im hafen bis vier...war keine gute idee. dann zeig den ganzen federweg-pussis mal wo das hardtail die locken hat, jörg!
gruß, wolfi

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. Juni 2013)

Bikefestival:
Samstagnachmittag beim Stagetraining lief mit etwas weniger Blutalkohol allet Paletti mit dem alten Hardy. Ging relativ gut vorwärts. 4 Stunden XC Enduro, DH Strecken waren ja im Grunde im Vergleich nur leicht bis mittelschwer.  Die handgestoppten Stage Zeiten vom Samstag hätten mich  optimistisch in den Renntag einsteigen lassen.........................fast
..........................................jedoch.....................
Samstagnacht hat  mir dann leider jemand nen Teil meiner Ausrüstung von der Wäscheleine am Womo geklautFeierabend!
Die nette Bike Party hat uns aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Juni 2013)

Scheißkerle!! Aber wärste halt ohne Hose gefahren.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juni 2013)

Mein Kommentar zum Endurorennen in Willingen: tretlastig, aber Stage 4 bis 6 waren die Quälerei wert! Video folgt eventuell, muss mich da noch zu motivieren.


----------



## crossboss (19. Juni 2013)

Ja, das Rennen war XC würdig tretlastig. Deshalb waren die Zeit Differenzen in den Stages nicht so groß, wie in WIBE 2012.

Wenns mal nur die Hose gewesen wär. Meinen noch frühlingshaften, weißen Arsch hatte aber keiner verdient.
Meine Fiveten und Handschuhe sind leider auch wech. 
Ich hatte ja noch drüber nachgedach , einfach so in Straßekleidung teilzunehmen aber dann wurde mir gegen den Schmerz schnell das erste Frustbierchen eingeflößt

Ich hoffe meine Bakterien, die in der Kleidung stecken, sind richtig ansteckend........

Video, bitte gern!!!


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juni 2013)

... hier stand Quark.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Juni 2013)

Donner! 
Sieht aus als wenn du zur Demo willst!


----------



## balder (19. Juni 2013)

hey nabend sagt mal kommt einer von euch aus dem Bielefelder Osten
(Stieghorst/Hillegossen/Ubbedissen/Oerli/Assemissen)


----------



## Danimal (25. Juni 2013)

Sieker Schweiz, nur wenige Kurbelumdrehungen zum Anton ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juni 2013)

*Schaut ihr bitte mal alle in die Gruppe*

Anmeldung und diverses


----------



## crossboss (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## OWL_Biker (25. Juni 2013)

Hat das direkten Bezug auf den HK Cup???


----------



## slang (25. Juni 2013)

Denke nein,
weil sonst wärs ja da direkt  gepostet


----------



## kris. (25. Juni 2013)




----------



## crossboss (26. Juni 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Hat das direkten Bezug auf den HK Cup???



Wird sich zeigen


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Juni 2013)

*Bitte nochmal alle in der Gruppe die fahren wollen oder auch nicht in die Liste eintragen*

Am Montag muss ich dem Wirt Bescheid geben wieviel kommen damit er planen kann.


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Juni 2013)

Moin. 
Bis jetzt sind es ja noch nicht so viele. 
Also Leute, anmelden und Spaß haben! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Hasenfüsse!

Bitte einmal in der IG zum Thema Fotograf äussern, Danke!


----------



## chucki_bo (3. Juli 2013)

Moin Mädels,

kann mir jmd. sagen, wo man gut und günstig Blankotrikots zum weiteren Selbstveredeln bestellen kann??

"esjod" ist mir als Adresse bekannt. Kennt ihr weitere??

Gracias.

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. Juli 2013)

aus Bielefeld: Prolog
Da kommen die Tage unsere Vereinsgeschichten an, dann kannst du dir die auch gerne mal anschauen zwecks Form und Qualität


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Juli 2013)

Jepp, bei Prolog wurden meines Wissens auch die Trikots für die Alpecin-Days letztes Jahr produziert. Machen nen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Juli 2013)

Werte HK-Cup-Fahrer!!!

*Heute kommen die Jerseys!* 

Genauere Infos bzgl. der Abholung etc. sind in der HK-Gruppe zu erfahren. 

Waldi


----------



## kris. (4. Juli 2013)

*gefällt mir*


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Juli 2013)

*Bitte alle einmal in Gruppe schauen unter "Aktuellen Infos"*


----------



## poekelz (7. Juli 2013)

Liiiieeeesaaaaahhh?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2013)

Moin zusammen,
weiß jemand wer das war? Einer von uns? http://www.nw-news.de/owl/8838881_R...iegt_Mountainbiker_aus_dem_Wiehengebirge.html
Gute Besserung jedenfalls!

LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen!

Hab mal das Material vom Cup angeschaut und vorsortiert. Jetzt die Musikwahl treffen und das Schneiden anfangen. Ich hab das Gefühl, das könnte gut werden  Möchte mal ein wenig was ändern, vllt gefällts ja.
Upload erfolgt dann Montag, wenn fertig.

LG Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2013)

Sauber Jens! 

... wenn ich zu sehen bin sollte sowas wie "Highway to hell" oder ähnl. laufen!!!


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Juli 2013)

Coole Sache, Jens! 
Ich freue mich schon.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Juli 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sauber Jens!
> 
> ... wenn ich zu sehen bin sollte sowas wie "Highway to hell" oder ähnl. laufen!!!





Jens,  Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2013)

na dann leg mal los!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2013)

Zwischenstand:  grober Schnitt ist fertig, Musikwahl wurde natürlich auch getroffen. Jetzt stehen noch ein paar Stunden Arbeit an den Kleinigkeiten an.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Juli 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2013)

Aber Heute nicht mehr, Morgen Abend vllt. Mal sehen ob das mit Montag klappt.
Gibt ja auch noch andere Sachen zutun


----------



## kris. (13. Juli 2013)

nich sabbeln, schneiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2013)

Falls jemand um Lübbecke herum einen schwarzen Leitungshalter (ALU) findet, das wäre dann meiner


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. August 2013)

Und da gehts es wieder los *träller*


----------



## kris. (13. August 2013)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und da gehts es wieder los *träller*



neuer hobel eingetroffen?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. August 2013)

Das war eher auf Jens abgefallenen Leitungshalter bezogen 

Aber trotzdem ja, mein Flatline kann ich nächste Woche auch endlich abholen!


----------



## kris. (13. August 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (13. August 2013)

Den werde ich wohl einfach nicht richtig angezogen hab en .... 
Oder er liegt in der Werkstatt und ich finde ihn nicht  hab da so oft ab und an gebaut das ich es nicht mehr genau festlegen kann ob das Teil De oder montiert war


----------



## JENSeits (20. August 2013)

Hat jemand ein GPS-Gerät das er mir für 1,5 Wochen leihen könnte? Würde es gerne zur Sicherheit mit in den Rucksack packen wenn ich Österreich und die Schweiz erkunde ...

LG Jens


----------



## wolfi (21. August 2013)

moin jens,

wenn du ein smartphone besitzt, kann ich dir das app "locus" empfehlen.
es arbeitet mit allen gängigen kartenformaten (auch vektordateien!) und mit den äusserst guten osm-karten.
da benötigst du kein gps-gerät mehr. es sei denn du möchtest dich den ganzen tag vom gps leiten lassen und routing-touren fahren, dann saugt die app dir das gerät in 3h leer. aber um ab und an mal die position zu checken ist es optimal!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (25. August 2013)

Das kann ich voll bestätigten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hab da mal eine Frage.

Hat jemand eine extra Versicherung nur fürs Bike?

Bin vergangenes Wochenende in meine eigene Bude gezogen. 
Leider ist das mit dem Keller bzw. den Abstellmöglichkeiten für Fahrräder eine absolute zumutung.

Die Wohnung liegt in der Detmolder Innenstadt.
Das Haus ist ein Altbau, Keller so klein, dass ich mich schon ducken muss und es gibt nur ein Gemeinschaftsraum, den man natürlich nicht abschließen kann.

Die Haustür steht auch immer mal wieder offen da zum Rauchen nach draußen gegangen wird.

Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich das Bike am Mittwoch in die Wohnung hole, wird mir jetzt schon schlecht.

Eine extra Versicherung nur für mein Enduro wäre mir da am liebsten.
Da ich kein Auto (noch nicht) besitze geht das auch in Ordnung mit einer Versicherung nur fürs Bike.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung und kann da etwas zu sagen?


----------



## kris. (26. August 2013)

meist kann man die Hausrat um teure Fahrräder erweitern. Ob es eine nur fürs Bike gibt weiss ich leider nicht. Aber ich fürchte wenn der Kellerraum nicht abgeschlossen werden kann und die Haustür aufsteht wird die Versicherung schön die Hände heben und "Selber schuld" sagen...

Passt der Hobel nicht mit in die Wohnung?


----------



## 230691 (26. August 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Aber ich fürchte wenn der Kellerraum nicht abgeschlossen werden kann und die Haustür aufsteht wird die Versicherung schön die Hände heben und "Selber schuld" sagen...


 
Die Befürchtung habe ich nämlich leider auch. 

Wohnung ist nicht möglich. Im Treppenhaus (vor die Wohnungstür) auch nur sehr bedingt.

Zudem kommt hinzu, dass ich mein altes HT wieder fit für die Stadt mache.
Das Enduro lasse ich bestimmt nicht vorm Supermarkt oder der gleichen stehen^^
Somit muss ich also zwei Bikes verstauen

Damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: Wollte nur mal fragen ob jemand tatsächlich persönliche Erfahrungen mit einem Diebstal und Versicherung gemacht hat und mir somit Tipps geben kann.
Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand so eine Fahrradversicherung und kann da was zu sagen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. August 2013)

Also ich habe mich damit mal auseinander gesetzt und beraten.
Bei mir war es so das die Zusatzversicherung für das Rad a.) sehr teuer war, und b.) eigentlich kein Fall im täglichen Umgang mit meinen Bikes eintritt wo sich die Versicherung gelohnt hätte. 
Kann in deinem Fall natürlich anders sein. 
Lass dich mal beraten, aber eine Möglichkeit der Sicherung muss auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein.


----------



## slang (27. August 2013)

Wieso ist Wohnung nicht möglich? Altbau klingt nach hohen Räumen, notfalls mit nem Flaschenzug an die Decke. Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg 


Und für die Stadt  organisierst dir ne alte Hollandmöhre. Mit Bügelschloss im Gemeinschaftskeller nimmt das dann auch  keiner mit.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (27. August 2013)

Gibt auf jeden Fall Versicherungen, die kosten nur halt -wie gesagt- auch einiges. Die ARAG bietet z.b. eine spezielle Radversicherung online an, wo man den Versicherungspreis selbst bestimmen kann. So wie es im Text klingt, ist das Rad damit überall und zu jeder Zeit versichert, solange es nur in der Wohnung bzw. draußen an einem festen Objekt mit einem "dem Radpreis angemessenen" Schloß gesichert ist.
Inwiefern da irgendwelche Haken drin sind kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, hab selber noch keine solche Versicherung. Vielleicht einfach mal online erkundigen bzw. da auch mal anrufen und einfach fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (27. August 2013)

@Christoph Jap werde mich jetzt auch beraten lassen 

In der Hausrat sind aktuell nur Fahrräder bis 1500 gedeckt. So geht das natürlich nicht.

Habe viel hin und her überlegt und denke, dass ich es auch erstmal nur mit einer Hausrat probiere.

Im Wald wird mir das ding nicht unterm Hintern weg geklaut und ansonsten steht es nur noch in der Bude.

 @stefan Ich lebe unterm Dach. Die decken sind so niedrig, du hättest hier wirklich kein spaß  

Das Wohnzimmer ist exakt so hoch wie der Türrahmen.


 @Bene Jau hab die auch schon gefunden. Ist scheinbar mit Abstand die günstigste und ist auch nicht nur Tagsüber gültig.


----------



## Lumino (28. August 2013)

Ach komm schon... sei kreativ 







Oder übers Bett? 
Bevor du Geld für ne Versicherung ausgibst, die bei Diebstahl evtl. unter Umständen nicht zahlt, oder nicht annähernd den Wert des Bikes rausrückt... Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit in der nähe, bzw. auf dem Weg zu deinen Trails ne abschließbare Garage oder n Abstellraum zu mieten?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (28. August 2013)

Alter Schwede, ich könnte niemals ruhig auf diesem Sofa chillen  Und ich möchte gerne den Hulk sehen, der das Teil da hochbekommt


----------



## SofusCorn (28. August 2013)

Sowas wurd schonmal hier besprochen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=642571&highlight=hausrat


----------



## 230691 (28. August 2013)

Oha ne, da hätte ich auch zu viel Angst um mein Kopf xD
 @Ecksofa: ui besten dank, habe ich tatsächlich gekonnt übersehen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## SofusCorn (28. August 2013)

Wollt eig was zu meiner Hausrat schreiben, aber beim Schreiben hab ich ein déjà vu Erlebnis gehabt und mir fiel der Thread wieder ein. 
Ich würde selbst bei Billigrädern und Gemeinschaftskellern vorsichtig sein. Um so mehr Leute im Haus wohnen, um so eher bist du dein Rad oder Bauteile in so einem los. Bei mir wohnen irgendwas mit 50-70 Parteien. Da wurde schon häufiger was bei den Rädern gestolen. Häufig wird auch die Fahrradschuppentür aufgelassen (Dann läge nicht mal ein Bruch vor, wie es für die Hausrat zum Schadenersatz notwendig ist).


----------



## 230691 (31. August 2013)

Der Keller scheint nicht oft benutzt zu werden xD
Auf den paar Räder, die da stehen, ist eine dicke Staubschicht.
Rad wird mit einem dicken Bügelschloss gesichert. Hält auch nicht jedes Werkzeug ewig aus aber verlangen einige Versicherung.

Habe jetzt auch gründlich nachgedacht und mich gegen eine extra Fahrradversicherung entschieden.
Das Enduro ist und bleibt ein Sportgerät.
Entweder klauen die es mir im Wald unterm Arsch weg oder aus dem Haus (wo dann die Hausrat greift)

Es sind zum Glück nur zwei weite re Parteien im Haus da. Sind auch alles sehr nette Leute.
Ich sehe das jetzt alles erstmal optimistisch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (2. September 2013)

Sonst kannst ja auch mal fragen ob du dir sowas im Keller andübeln darfst. 

http://www.abus.com/Sicherheit-Unterwegs/Fahrraeder/Schloesser/Wand-Bodenanker

Dann ist dein Rad auch gegen das schnelle wegtragen gesichert.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. September 2013)

Fährt hier einer von euch ne Fox 40?

Ändert sich bei Einstellung des Federweges durch die internen Spacer auch die Einbauhöhe oder bleibt die gleich und der Endanschlag ändert sich?
Wenn sie die Einbauhöhe mit den Spacern ändert: Wie hoch gucken die Standrohre bei euch bei 200mm Einstellung raus? Also von den Staubabstreifern bis zur TopCap.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. September 2013)

Okay, stimmt, is ja bei den SC Gabeln auch so gewesen beim traveln.

Wenn jemand also eine 200mm Fox 40 hat, könnte er dann bei Gelegenheit bitte einmal vom Staubabstreifer bis zum Ende der Standrohre messen? Dann muss ich sie nich gleich aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (3. September 2013)

Ersteres, bin mir nicht ganz sicher. 

Und is ja ne Coil drin, also nur mit Luftablassen ist da nicht. Und will sie nicht unnötig aufmachen um nachzuschaun, wenn jemand eine hat isses so ja einfacher. Ich habe ja irgendwie ein Geschick dafür, selbst bei so Kleinigkeiten irgendwas kaputt zu bekommen beim auseinanderbauen.


----------



## JENSeits (10. September 2013)

Hier ist ja mal wenig los in den letzten Wochen, fast schon erstaunlich ..


----------



## slang (24. September 2013)

Da hier ja momentan nichts passiert setz ichs mal hier hin ;-)

Im Neues Bike Thread darf ja nur gezeigt  werden was mindestens 2" Reifen und viel Federweg hat 





Ist nen Quantec Rahmen und die wild gemixte Ausstattung erst mal der ganze Kram von meinem alten Crosser.  
Lenk und Sitzposition ist noch nicht ganz fest, deswegen auch der Spacerturm, wird noch abgetragen ;-).


----------



## nextfriday (24. September 2013)

Sehr schöner Crosser!!! Aber wolltest du nicht gerne einen Moderneren mit Scheibenbremse haben? 


Sent from anywhere else


----------



## slang (25. September 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. 
Aber den habe ich mit Gabel zu einem gnadenlos guten Kurs bekommen, da war ein Nein nicht möglich. 
Und ich konnte alle Teile bis auf die Schaltzüge so von meiner alten Kiste übernehmen.

Bei den Bremsen bin ich jetzt erstmal noch am experimentieren.
Die Tektro Froglegs gehen gar nicht. Einstellen total fummelig, Bremswirkung bescheiden.

Werde wieder die alten Mini-Vbrakes montieren. 
Fast zeitgleich mit dem Rahmen sind mir auch alte Ultegra STI Hebel zugeflattert. Die ziehen aber scheinbar weniger Bremszug ein als meine alten 8fach Campa Hebel. 
Deswegen muss man die MiniVs extrem knapp einstellen, wenns mal etwas schlammiger wird, wird das wahrscheinlich permanent schleifen. Mal schauen.
Werd mir vielleicht mal Nokkon Züge montieren um den Druckpunkt etwas zu verbessern.

So richtig als Crosser nutz ich das Teil ja auch nicht, sondern eher als Rennrad für schlechte Strassen und auch mal nen paar Forst- und Feldwege.


Und für die Schlechtwettertouren gabs vor einiger Zeit sowas  :





Mittlerweile mit starrer Gabel, festen Blechen und nen Tubus Fly Träger. 
Dient auch als Alltagsrad und für Radurlaube.


----------



## the_Shot (26. September 2013)

Slang, hattest Du nicht noch letztens über Satteltaschen her gezogen


----------



## kris. (26. September 2013)

Demenz


----------



## slang (26. September 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Slang, hattest Du nicht noch letztens über Satteltaschen her gezogen



Nur weil ich das darf,ists euch noch lange nicht gestattet.


----------



## the_Shot (26. September 2013)

und ich dachte du wärst ehr der devote Typ

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. September 2013)

unter seinem Namen steht aber "Herr Ring" und nicht "Bück Ling"


----------



## RolMB (30. September 2013)

Moin, 
mein Rad ist seit nun mehr 2 Monaten des kaputt seins nun endlich weider heile und ich wollte fragen, ob jemand spontan Lust und Zeit hat in Lübbecke ne Runde zu drehen. Ich habe bis halb 7 Zeit.

LG Rolf.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Oktober 2013)

Nabend, zur Info:










und auch ganz interessant:










LG Jens


----------



## the_Shot (3. Oktober 2013)

Und auch nicht zu vergessen



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (11. Oktober 2013)

Da hab ich mir von der gestrigen Tour einen Bike-Rucksack voll Holunderbeeren mitgebracht (natürlich in einer Plastiktüte).






Die wurden gestern Abend dann gleich zu 6 1/2 Gläsern Marmelade und 2 Tassen heißer Holunder verarbeitet - Lecker!


----------



## the_Shot (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab beim aufräumen noch ein paar gebrauchte Canfieldbrothers Pedale entdeckt, diese waren optisch nicht mehr ganz so schön.

Dann, oh ich hab da noch was, hier ein paar Bilder...







Absolutes burner Zeugs, nach ca. zehn Minuten fiel der Lack ab, wie das Laub von den Bäumen.



Und weils so schön einfach geht und super high macht, gings gleich weiter...





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (19. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch schnell das Resultat...



Und ein paar closed ups





Da kann man schön sehen wie das Zeug blubbert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2013)

Nice, ein Tues in raw!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Oktober 2013)

Muss man den entlackten Rahmen dann noch irgendwie schützend nachbehandeln mit soner Art Klarlack? Das sieht ja echt mal einfach aus! Sehr geil, ich liebe raw.


----------



## the_Shot (19. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst den rohen Rahmen mit Klarlack lackieren, oder zu einem Eloxalbetrieb bringen. Ich bin derzeit noch unschlüssig wie es jetzt werden soll.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying_Elvis (19. Oktober 2013)

Holy Crab was ein Teufelszeug 
Der Lack ist jetzt wahrscheinlich Sondermüll und die Kollegen stehen schon vor deiner Tür


----------



## the_Shot (19. Oktober 2013)

Psst, nicht verraten

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2013)

HAHA das Bild ist klasse! GENAU SO siehts bei Shoti vorm Haus aus. 

Mach das Rad schön knallig. Die weiße Boxxer dann mit Plastidip anpassen. Dunkelblau Elox mit Neongrüner Gabel und Sticker.


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2013)

@Wolfs.Blut was macht eigentlich dein Rocky? Einsatzbereit?


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (19. Oktober 2013)

Einsatzbereit! Saugeil dass das Wetter noch ein bisschen mitspielt


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2013)

Das Zeug ist ja wortwörtlich der Burner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (19. Oktober 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> HAHA das Bild ist klasse! GENAU SO siehts bei Shoti vorm Haus aus.
> 
> Mach das Rad schön knallig. Die weiße Boxxer dann mit Plastidip anpassen. Dunkelblau Elox mit Neongrüner Gabel und Sticker.



Häh weiße Boxxer, wo hast du die denn gesehen? Die ist schwarz wie meine Seele

Des weiteren kann ich da gar nichts für, dass der Kampfmittelräumdienst neuerdings für die Umweltbetriebe  arbeitet

Gesendet von meinem CAPTIVA PAD 8 Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2013)

Do it! Just do it!


----------



## the_Shot (19. Oktober 2013)

Gesendet von meinem CAPTIVA PAD 8 Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wer hätte hier denn ggf Lust 2014 an der Trailtrophy teilzunehmen???

Insgesamt gibt es 4 Termine an verschiedenen Orten.

Am Interessantesten, wegen der geringsten Entfernung, finde ich Pfälzerwald und Erzgebirge. Das eine ist Ende April, das Andere mitte Juli...


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi.

Habe dieses Jahr selber an 2 TT teilgenommen (Latsch und Breitenbrunn) und werde soweit es zeitlich passt möglichst viele Termine mitnehmen.


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2013)

hmmm, schade. erzgebirge wäre interessant gewesen, aber der termin passt leider nicht zu unseren urlaubsplänen... 

aber nach rabenberg will ich nächstes jahr auf jeden fall mal.


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hätte hier denn ggf Lust 2014 an der Trailtrophy teilzunehmen???
> 
> ...



 @Sumse:

Wo stehen denn die Termine für 2014 ?


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Auf der HP von Trailtrophy...

http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2013)

Ah - o.k..

Hatte immer nur auf der Startseite gesucht. 

Werde wohl die ersten 3 Termine mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Würde mich da auch mit reinhängen wollen


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja super...

Welcher der Termine wäre den Favorit?
...damit ich planen kann.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Das kann ich planen, geil wäre ja wohl Latsch und Lenzerheide.

Ich hab ja ein Womo, mir ist das also egal.

Willst du überhaupt so weit fahren?


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2013)

pfälzerwald wäre noch was. verbunden mit nem kleinen kurzurlaub...


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte grundsätzlich auch Erzgebirge oder Pfälzerwald fovorisiert. Ist einfach deutlich näher und wir kriegen dafür sicher auch mehr Leute zusammen.
Je mehr wir sind, desto spassiger wirds sicher auch abends...


----------



## Sonne310 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin definitiv nicht dabei. 155 â¬ fÃ¼r 10 km und 45 Minuten fahren steht dann doch nicht im VerhÃ¤ltnis. Dachte, das wÃ¤re nen lÃ¤ngeres Event.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2013)

öhm, erzgebirge war 85,- dieses jahr...

okay, ist immer noch kein schnäppchen


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Da ist aber Verpflegung mit drin soviel ich weiss


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

...und es macht sicher ne mords Gaudi


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv nicht dabei. 155 â¬ fÃ¼r 10 km und 45 Minuten fahren steht dann doch nicht im VerhÃ¤ltnis. Dachte, das wÃ¤re nen lÃ¤ngeres Event.



Ich finde ganz so kann man das nicht sehen.

Die 45 Minuten sind ja lediglich die gezeiteten Stages - letztendlich ist man in Latsch gute 2,5 Tage mit dem Bike unterwegs. 

Darin enthalten sind auch einige Shuttles (von denen ich eigentlich kein Fan bin), und Einiges an Verpflegung.

Ich glaube, selbst als Teilnehmer kann man den Aufwand nur erahnen (abflaggen der Strecken, etliche Streckenposten, Zeitnahme, ...).

Ich habe beide Veranstaltungen mit einem Kurz- (bei TT Breitenbrunn) oder einem 2-wÃ¶chigen (TT Latsch) Urlaub verbunden.

Jeweils nur fÃ¼r die Wettkampftage wÃ¤re es mir auch zu aufwÃ¤ndig.


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte auch Interesse!

Eigentlich muss ich aufgrund meiner nichtvorhandenen Skills nicht unbedingt auf Zeit fahren, aber das Ganze drum herum und 2 lustige Abende wären es mir wert. 

Latsch kann ich zeitlich leider nicht, für den Rest wäre ich offen.
Wobei Rabenberg mein Favorit wäre.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Jep, Erzgebirge wäre auch mein Favorit!

Die Endurorunde hat 24 km bei 700 hm...
Das ist voll ok!!!

Die 85,-- Euro beinhalten auch eine 2 Tages Karte für den Trailpark. Das klingt für mich so, als könne man den 2. Tag auch dort fahren, ausser auf der Rennstrecke...


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Eigentlich muss ich aufgrund meiner nichtvorhandenen Skills nicht unbedingt auf Zeit fahren, aber das Ganze drum herum und 2 lustige Abende wären es mir wert.
> 
> ....



Ist doch just for fun ...

Und am Wichtigsten ist ja eh, dass man die eigenen Kumpels verblässt.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und am Wichtigsten ist ja eh, dass man die eigenen Kumpels verblässt.



Jep!!! Daher werde ich auch alles daran setzen den Fahrer mit Migrationshintergrund hier zu verblasen...


----------



## OWL_Biker (21. Oktober 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ist doch just for fun ...
> 
> Und am Wichtigsten ist ja eh, dass man die eigenen Kumpels verblässt.



Ähm ja, eben nichts anderes hab ich ja gesagt.
Brauche keine Rennen, aber sehe das mit allem drum und dran eher als "Fun-Event".


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep!!! Daher werde ich auch alles daran setzen den Fahrer mit Migrationshintergrund hier zu verblasen...



Naja wenn das Rennen aus Uphill fahren und Downhill schieben bestehen würde hättest du vielleicht sogar eine Chance 

Also machen wir Erzgebirge, oder was?

Kann man dann ja schon mal grob einplanen.

Der Verlierer wäscht dem anderen das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Naja wenn das Rennen aus Uphill fahren und Downhill schieben bestehen würde hättest du vielleicht sogar eine Chance
> 
> Also machen wir Erzgebirge, oder was?
> 
> ...



Ja, von mir aus gerne Erzgebirge...

...würde das dann auch schon mal einplanen.

Und NEIN, du fasst mein Rad nicht an. ...auch nicht um es zu waschen


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Und NEIN, du fasst mein Rad nicht an. ...auch nicht um es zu waschen


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ja, von mir aus gerne Erzgebirge...
> 
> ...würde das dann auch schon mal einplanen.
> 
> Und NEIN, du fasst mein Rad nicht an. ...auch nicht um es zu waschen



Meins wirst du dann wohl oder übel anfassen müssen damit du es waschen kannst


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Meins wirst du dann wohl oder übel anfassen müssen damit du es waschen kannst



Vergiss es!!!! 

Das einzige, was ich für dich nach dem Rennen tun kann, ist deinen Gebetsteppich in meine Richtung auszurichten...


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Vergiss es!!!!
> 
> Das einzige, was ich für dich nach dem Rennen tun kann, ist deinen Gebetsteppich in meine Richtung auszurichten...



Gute Idee!

Dann liege ich weich wenn ich dir bei putzen zuschauen


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gute Idee!
> 
> Dann liege ich weich wenn ich dir bei putzen zuschauen



Ja, du wirst das weich liegen abends sicher geniessen...




...nachdem du ja vorher schon oft genug, während des Rennens, hart gestürzt bist.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ja, du wirst das weich liegen abends sicher geniessen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... weil du auf der Strecke den Verkehr blockiert hast und an deinem breiten Kreuz keiner vorbei konnte....




So komm, gut jetzt. 


Der Klügere gibt ja bekanntlich nach...


... und das tue ich hiermit dann auch.


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der Klügere gibt ja bekanntlich nach...



sagten Raum und Zeit und krümmten sich


----------



## the_Shot (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist zwar nicht meine, aber schön das Du sie mit gebracht hast! :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2013)

*Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch hiermit wissen lassen, dass ich vorerst nicht mehr als Moderator tätig sein werde. Ich habe neben der Arbeit den Techniker in Abendschule begonnen und da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit das hier weiter zu führen. Ich möchte euch für die letzten 3,5 Jahre danken, mit allen Höhen und Tiefen. Ich finde das OWL-Abteil hat sich schön entwickelt und ordentlich Zuwachs gefunden!

Einen direkten Nachfolger haben wir nicht bestimmt. Wir möchten vielmehr vorerst auf euch setzen, da dieser Bereich ja vergleichsweise ruhig ist und sich die Gemeinde hier ja ganz gut zusammengerauft hat! Wenn ihr meint ein Beitrag ist so nicht in Ordnung, widerspricht den Forenregeln oder etwas anderes damit stimmt nicht, dann meldet ihn über das Ausrufezeichen unten links. Dann wird sich Hannes aka Freesoul gerne darum kümmern, der auch sonst weiterhin regelmäßig reingucken wird.

Liebe Grüße & weiterhin viel Spaß hier im IBC 
Jens*


----------



## crossboss (29. Oktober 2013)

ich sach mal servus ade Jens


----------



## OWL_Biker (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke das bekommen wir hier schon hin und Hannes aka Freesoul guckt ja auch immer öfter hier rein.

Danke für deinen Einsatz, Jens! 

Hier noch was lustiges, hab mich tot gelacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/24/ultimative-leitfaden-how-to-become-a-mountainbiker-video/

Vielleicht schaut ja der ein oder andere nicht immer auf die Startseite...


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke für Alles, Jens! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## freetourer (29. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn ich mit Deinen Moderatoren - Tätigkeiten nicht immer 100% einverstanden war (gehört halt auch dazu und allen kann man es ja eh nicht Recht machen) - Respekt und Danke für Deinen Einsatz die ganze Zeit hier


----------



## JENSeits (29. Oktober 2013)

Dankesehr, oder Bittesehr?!?! Ach ihr wisst schon was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. Oktober 2013)

DANKE Jens!!!

Hört sich vielleicht n bisschen blöd an, aber wir hier konnten miterleben, wie du "gewachsen" bist. Wir, bzw. manche von uns, sind nicht immer zimperlich mit dir umgegangen und anstatt zu heulen oder die Sache hinzuwerfen, bist du immer souveräner geworden!

Bis bald, im Wald...


----------



## Rafterman86 (30. Oktober 2013)

Schade Jens, aber trotzdem viel Erfolg beim Techniker!  Man sieht sich.​


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke Jens, man sieht sich weiter im Wald!


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die gute Arbeit und alles Gute für den Techniker!


----------



## Dennis32 (30. Oktober 2013)

Was für ein Techniker willst du werden Jens?


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2013)

Fahr-Techniker!


----------



## the_Shot (30. Oktober 2013)

Lol 

Danke Jens! Wir sehen uns im Wald.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (30. Oktober 2013)

staatlich geprüfter E-Techniker


----------



## the_Shot (30. Oktober 2013)

Also haste nen Kurzen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank und alles Gute für die Zukunft, Jens!  ... auf das Du uns auch weiter mit Filmchen beglücken wirst.


----------



## JENSeits (30. Oktober 2013)

Dankesehr Lars! Ich denke, damit werde ich euch so schnell nicht in Ruhe lassen


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Oktober 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...neben der Arbeit den Techniker in Abendschule begonnen und da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit das hier weiter zu führen.



Hey, stell dich mal nicht so an! 
Die paar Posts hier sind doch wohl schnell gelöscht oder verschoben! 

Nein, war natürlich nur Spaß! 
Danke für alles auch von mir und natürlich viel Glück bei der Weiterbildung!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2013)

So, und jetzt ist hier Schluss mit lustig!

 alles gute Jens, schau öfter mal rein...


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So, und jetzt ist hier Schluss mit lustig


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2013)




----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2013)




----------



## mille_plateaux (31. Oktober 2013)

Auch von mir als sporadischem Gast ein herzliches Dankeschön und toi toi toi für die Schule


----------



## nippelspanner (2. November 2013)

Ich glaube, ich muss in der kommenden Woche mal wieder mit dem Kettenmoppet losziehen. 
Sturmtief Christian hat doch einiges platt gemacht. 
Wie hier z. B. am Fernsehturmtrail:







Barre-Trail ist ganz übel: Oben nach der Weg Querung eine Fichte, hinter der Holzbrücke eine Buche und unten vor´m Fischteich auch noch mal einer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (2. November 2013)

Arrrghhhh sieht übel aus


----------



## wolfi (2. November 2013)

Äste ab und ordentlich anschaufeln

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## chucki_bo (2. November 2013)

ach du shice... Ausgerechnet da


----------



## poekelz (2. November 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Äste ab und ordentlich anschaufeln



Ist wohl wieder die Zeit, das Gartengerät (Klappspaten und Klappsäge) in den Rucksack zu stecken ;-((


----------



## wolfi (2. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Ist wohl wieder die Zeit, das Gartengerät (Klappspaten und Klappsäge) in den Rucksack zu stecken ;-((



Genau das!:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. November 2013)

Aufschütten bringt da aber nix, zuwenig Speed da ums Eck, würde auch nicht zu dem Trail passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2013)

Hmmm die liegen da wirklich ungünstig. Viellleicht kann man den ein oder anderen ja doch ganz gut nutzen?! Ich finde der Kesseltrail oben könnte eine Verlängerung gebrauchen!


----------



## MUD´doc (11. November 2013)

Da schau her. 
In der Sendung "Wunderschön" zum Thema "Teutoburger Wald - In acht Etappen auf dem Hermannsweg"
taucht bei 42:20h ein Mountainbiker aus OWL im WDR auf 

Etappe 4. 
>>
Kurz vor Borgholzhausen trifft Andrea Grießmann den Mountainbiker Axel Brinkmann. Er kennt den Teutoburger Wald und den Hermannsweg aus der Perspektive des Radfahrers. Radler und Wanderer dürfen sich die Strecke teilen. Das führt manchmal zu Konflikten auf dem Weg. Brinkmann plädiert für Rücksicht und Vorsicht auf beiden Seiten. Die Mountainbiker müssen da einfach mal zurückstecken, auch wenn sie manch schnelle Abfahrt reizt. Und wenn Wanderer einmal einen Schritt zur Seite tun, ist das auch eine Geste des Miteinanders.<<

Ich fands gut


----------



## SofusCorn (11. November 2013)

Der Name kam mir doch bekannt vor .
http://www.bikelounge.de/impressum.html


----------



## the_Shot (15. November 2013)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ACHTUNG, muss hier mal schnell was los werden :


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Porta-Mike (15. November 2013)

moin!

so, nun ´mal etwas ganz anderes: 
heute wurde ich zum zweiten mal innerhalb von vier wochen von hunden verfolgt, die nicht angeleint waren. 
vor vier wochen war es auf einer für autos gesperrten straße im offenen feld. dort hat mich eine art von "kampfhund" verfolgt und zwar ca. 500 meter, bis der hund aufgab und zu seinem "herrchen" zurück lief. ich mußte schon gut in die pedale treten, damit er nicht mein bein erwischte. das tier ist richtig agressiv hinter mir her. natürlich bin ich später zu dem hundhalter gefahren und habe ihn zur rede gestellt. dieser meinte nur, das dies zum ersten mal passiert wäre ich ich mich nicht so anstellen sollte. außerdem hätte ich ja bestimmt nur vorurteile, aber sein hund wäre kein sog. kampfhund, auch wenn er so aussehen würde......

heute auf der selben straße etwas weiter im wald habe ich einen hundbesitzer überholt, der schon vorher mühe hatte seine beiden hunde vor mir in sicherheit zu bringen. als ich vorbei war hörte ich, wie er einmal rief und einmal pfiff. ich drehte mich um und sah die beiden tölen hinter mir her laufen. diese waren nicht so gut in form und so war es nicht schwer diese auf abstand zu halten. interessant war, das es den halter wohl nicht interessierte, da er seine hunde nicht weiter zurück rief. da ich echt keinen bock auf eine diskussion hatte bin ich ´halt weiter gefahren. 

die straße dient als verbindung meherer ortschaften hier in porta und dort sind auch oft kinder oder ältere leute auf fahrrädern unterwegs.

ist euch auch schon ähnliches passiert? wie habt ihr reagiert? 

gruß

michael


----------



## nippelspanner (18. November 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> ist euch auch schon ähnliches passiert? wie habt ihr reagiert?



Hatte ich auch schon mal.
Ein beherzter Tritt in die Seite des Vierbeiners wirkt da oft Wunder!

Bevor die ersten nach dem WWF schreinen: Wir haben selbst Hunde und ich mag diese sehr, aber solche Tölen 
und ihre Herrchen/Frauchen nerven mich auch extrem.


----------



## Sumsemann (18. November 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon mal.
> Ein beherzter Tritt in die Seite des Vierbeiners wirkt da oft Wunder!



Definitiv NEIN!!!

Das macht die Tiere nur aggressiver gegenüber zukünftigen Bikern!

Richtig müsste es heissen:
Ein beherzter Tritt in die Seite des *Herrchens/Frauchens* wirkt da oft Wunder!


----------



## Nico Laus (18. November 2013)

Das kenne ich sehr gut. Auf meinem Arbeitsweg treffe ich ständig auf Hund und Herrchen. Man kann schon vorher gut einschätzen, wie der Hund reagieren wird. Sieht Herr und Hund mich kommen, Herrchen hat Hund unter Kontrolle und Hund ist voll aufs Herrchen konzentriert, kann ich mit Tempo vorbeifahren. An Hunden, die frei rumlaufen oder deren Herren nicht so aussehen, als hätten sie alles im Griff, fahre ich grundsätzlich sehr langsam vorbei, um den Jagdtrieb nicht zu wecken. Kommt es wirklich so weit, dass ein Hund Anstalten mach loszurennen, halte ich sofort an. Der Hund bekommt ein dominantes "Kschhhhht" und ich lehne mich in seine Richtung. Hat bisher immer geholfen und scheint dem Tier zu zeigen, dass man nicht sein Spielzeug ist.


----------



## OWL_Biker (18. November 2013)

Hmm hab da noch nie Probleme gehabt. 

Klar ab und zu steht mal einer im Weg, aber auf den Hauptwegen sollte man ja in diesen Zeiten eh besser langsam vorbeirollen als mit 40 Sachen vorbeirauschen.


----------



## mille_plateaux (18. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Definitiv NEIN!!!
> 
> Das macht die Tiere nur aggressiver gegenüber zukünftigen Bikern!
> 
> ...



word! 

Die von Nico Laus beschriebene Strategie kann ich aber (auch) aus eigener Erfahrung als erfolgversprechend empfehlen. Ansonsten sind, zumindest was meine Erfahrungen angeht, die Fußhupen meist klüger als ihre Herrchen/Frauchen, und verdrücken sich gen Wegesrand, während letztere aufgeregt auf dem Trail herumhampeln und dann wirklich wegen Unkalkulierbarkeit nerven....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (18. November 2013)

moin!



> Das kenne ich sehr gut. Auf meinem Arbeitsweg treffe ich ständig auf  Hund und Herrchen. Man kann schon vorher gut einschätzen, wie der Hund  reagieren wird. Sieht Herr und Hund mich kommen, Herrchen hat Hund unter  Kontrolle und Hund ist voll aufs Herrchen konzentriert, kann ich mit  Tempo vorbeifahren. An Hunden, die frei rumlaufen oder deren Herren  nicht so aussehen, als hätten sie alles im Griff, fahre ich  grundsätzlich sehr langsam vorbei, um den Jagdtrieb nicht zu wecken


so wie das nico laus es beschrieben hat, funktioniert es in den meisten fällen. und wenn ein hund dann nicht sofort gehorcht, entschuligt sich herrchen oft oder lächelt mir zu, weil ich die situation erkannt habe und langsam vorbeifahre. soweit ist das auch absolut ok und hat bis jetzt auch *fast* immer funktioniert. 
....und das mit dem von nico laus beschriebenen " dominanten kschhhhhhht " werde ich ´mal ausprobieren, wenn es wieder ein problem gibt.......

gruß

michael


----------



## Sonne310 (20. November 2013)

Jungs, ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe. Ich fahre diese Saison mit Flats und hatte gestern das erste Mal richtig kalte Füsse. Welche Schuhe taugen bei Nässe und Kälte ?

Habe jetzt ein Exemplar von Vans gesehen, das wasserfest sein soll und gefüttert ist. Gäbe es allerdings auch nicht in meiner Größe.

Mit was fahrt ihr im Winter ?  (Abgesehen von denen, die immer warme Füße haben...)


----------



## kris. (20. November 2013)

Lowa Gore-Tex Trekkingschuhe und Icebreaker Merinosocken.


----------



## wiehenrenner (20. November 2013)

Five Ten Freeride mit etwas dickeren Socken


----------



## freetourer (20. November 2013)

Hi.

- Five Ten Impact High 

oder wenn es richtig kalt ist 

- Vans SnowSkate Schuhe


----------



## poekelz (20. November 2013)

Five Ten Diddie Schneider. 
Musste ich aber eine Nummer größer als die normalen Five Ten nehmen.







Bis jetzt noch keine nassen oder kalten Füße gehabt. Letzten Winter im Schnee (da als es wirklich hoch war) bin ich mit Wanderschuhen (Goretex) gefahren....wobei eigentlich ist man da eh mehr gelaufen


----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. November 2013)

*FIVE TEN* Impact 2 High,einsprühen nicht vergessen.gruss george


----------



## Zyran (20. November 2013)

Schicke Treter


----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2013)

schließe mich Christoph an.
Sommer wie Winter 5.10 Freerider mit Socken, im Winter dann teilweise mit Sportsocken und drüber normal langen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (20. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten !

Den 5.10 Freerider hab ich aktuell. Habe vorhin was von wasser- und winddichten Socken gelesen, aber die kosten über 50 


----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2013)

Ich habe auf den Enduro Renne gesehen das die sich einfach eine Tüte über den Socken in den Schuh anziehen. Hilft Wunder... und kostet nix


----------



## Sumsemann (20. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe auf den Enduro Renne gesehen das die sich einfach eine Tüte über den Socken in den Schuh anziehen. Hilft Wunder... und kostet nix



Warum denke ich bei Dir gleich an folgende Tüte...


----------



## Surfjunk (20. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Warum denke ich bei Dir gleich an folgende Tüte...



... und ich bei dir an diese Tüten... Nicht Zipfel


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2013)

Könnte passen...

Kämpfe jedoch lieber mit blankem Schwert... Öhm Taschenmesser


----------



## poekelz (21. November 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten !
> 
> Den 5.10 Freerider hab ich aktuell. Habe vorhin was von wasser- und winddichten Socken gelesen, aber die kosten über 50 



Suche mal nach SEAL SKINZ - gibt´s als Socken und Kniestrümpfe - altbewährt und jeden Cent wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (21. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Suche mal nach SEAL SKINZ - gibt´s als Socken und Kniestrümpfe - altbewährt und jeden Cent wert



Ja, genau die hab ich mir im inet angesehen ! Jeden Cent wert ? Das ist mal ne Aussage... Bei Ebay gibt es die wenigstens schon für 30 ...


----------



## Sonne310 (21. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe auf den Enduro Renne gesehen das die sich einfach eine Tüte über den Socken in den Schuh anziehen. Hilft Wunder... und kostet nix




S-Works fahren und dann ne Alditüte in den Schuhen


----------



## Sumsemann (21. November 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Ja, genau die hab ich mir im inet angesehen ! Jeden Cent wert ? Das ist mal ne Aussage... Bei Ebay gibt es die wenigstens schon für 30 ...



S-Works fahren und dann kein Geld für vernünftige Socken


----------



## exto (21. November 2013)

Socken werden leider oft zu Unrecht UNTERbewertet.

Geld, das für wirklich gute Socken ausgegeben wird, ist auf jeden Fall immer gut angelegt.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (21. November 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Suche mal nach SEAL SKINZ - gibt´s als Socken und Kniestrümpfe - altbewährt und jeden Cent wert



bin die seal skin socken,H2O dicht und kniestrümpe gefahren.bei 3x wö. nutzung waren die wasserdichen recht schnell löchrig.der hohe preis macht es noch ärgerlicher.kniestümpfe nehme ich nur noch von stanno.kosten 8.90 und gibt es in einen kleinen familienladen in bielefeld./strafraum.wie schon mal angesprochen.schuhe einsprühen und wasserdichte socken sind kein thema mehr.


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2013)

Mein Tipp: 
Shimano Alpencrossstiefel MT 91, mit schön griffiger aber harter Sohle, zum Pedalieren, auch für Cleats geeignet.  Man kann auch gut zu Fuß damit steigen, wenn man am Berg mal das Rad schultern muß. 

Weiter den Schuh fürn Winter nicht zu eng, sondern vllt ne Nummer größer wählen, da das auch Luftpolster wärmt und die Füße müssen gut durchblutet werden können.

 Die Schuhe immer vor dem Biken innen warmfönen, das hält locker 2-3 Stunden vor. Zumindest bei meinen Füßen!

Dann noch Wander-Socken aus Schurwolle.

Dadurch seit 2 Jahren warme Füsse in der kühlen Jahreszeit


----------



## Surfjunk (22. November 2013)

Ich fahre den jetzt schon das 2te Jahr.

Northwave Gran Canion 2 GTX





Guter Allrounder, absolut Wasserdicht.
Habe damit schon bis zum Knöcheln im Wasser gestanden.
Im Winter mit ordentliche Socken schön warm.
Nicht ganz günstig.
https://www.boc24.de/shop/fahrradbekleidung/fahrradschuhe/mtb-schuhe/northwave-gran-canion-2-gtx


----------



## poekelz (22. November 2013)

....schönes Beispiel für das ewig schleichende OFF-Topic 

Ich glaube wir kamen usprünglich von einer Anfrage bezüglich wintertauglicher Schuhe für FLAT-Pedals, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. November 2013)

Waren wir bei Flats? 

Geht zwar auch, steht auch in der Beschreibung, gibt aber wohl bessere für Flats.

Aber Flats fahren ja auch nur Hobbybiker


----------



## freetourer (22. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Waren wir bei Flats?
> 
> Geht zwar auch, steht auch in der Beschreibung, gibt aber wohl bessere für Flats.
> 
> Aber Flats fahren ja auch nur Hobbybiker





Der Spruch geht aber etwas anders:

Clickies fahren nur die, die keine BunnyHops können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (22. November 2013)

Ich kann auch mit keinen

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (22. November 2013)

...und wer berghoch fährt ist eh zu doof ne liftkarte zu lösen

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Flying_Elvis (22. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Geht zwar auch, steht auch in der Beschreibung, gibt aber wohl bessere für Flats.




Genau, ich benutze die 5/10 Enforcer High das ganze Jahr über, sind perfekt.


----------



## slang (22. November 2013)

Im Winter sind mir Klickies durch die Metalcleats an der Fußsohle auch zu kalt. Ich nehm dann Flats und fahr mit meinen Wanderstiefeln. Dazu gute Wandersocken. 
Aber gut. Macht natürlich nicht so nen schlanken Fuß wie nen "filigraner" 5.10. ;-)
Darauf kommts Madame Sonne ja wohl auch an.
Wer schön sein will....


muss halt mit kalten Füßen leben;-)


----------



## exto (24. November 2013)

Wanderschuhe auf Flats find ich immer n bisschen unglücklich. Durch den großen Anteil an Negativprofil haben die Dinger oft wenig Grip auf den Pins. Außerdem tut's mir in der Seele weh, die Sohlen dieser (oft) 200,-  -Teile in kürzester Zeit zu zerbomben.

Deshalb mach ich's auch im Winter mit Clickies.


----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Im Winter sind mir Klickies durch die Metalcleats an der Fußsohle auch zu kalt. Ich nehm dann Flats und fahr mit meinen Wanderstiefeln. Dazu gute Wandersocken.
> Aber gut. Macht natürlich nicht so nen schlanken Fuß wie nen "filigraner" 5.10. ;-)
> Darauf kommts Madame Sonne ja wohl auch an.
> Wer schön sein will....
> ...



Madame Sonne hat auch mit den 5.10 keinen schlanken Fuß ! In meiner Größe sind die fast mehr breit als lang und sehen aus wie Biberpaddel


----------



## slang (25. November 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Madame Sonne hat auch mit den 5.10 keinen schlanken Fuß ! In meiner Größe sind die fast mehr breit als lang und sehen aus wie Biberpaddel


----------



## Surfjunk (26. November 2013)

So Freunde des gepflegten Bergbefahrens 

Ich hatte ja bei HK-Cup schon mal angedroht aus sowas eine kleine Serie zu machen.
Mir schwebt was aus drei Events vor.

Einmal so rund um BO, einmal das vom letzten mal und ich hätte jetzt noch Green Lake als Idee wobei das sehr DH lastig wäre.

Bin aber auch offen für alles andere.

Bevor wir das jetzt hier gross breittreten würde ich ganz gerne eine neue Gruppe gründen und das alles OWL-Enduro-Cup nennen.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Sumsemann (26. November 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (26. November 2013)




----------



## Surfjunk (26. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> nur mal interessehalber.
> 
> gab es ärger wegen dem hk-cup, oder warum wurde hier im forum (fast) alles darüber gelöscht?



Mir ist nicht bewusst das was gelöscht worden ist ???

Wir haben die Kommunikation nur in die Gruppe verlagert.

Was meinst du den was gelöscht worden ist?


----------



## Surfjunk (26. November 2013)

Ich habe jetzt mal alle eingeladen die beim letzten mal auch drin waren.
Wer noch mitspielen möchte bitte pm an mich.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. November 2013)




----------



## kris. (26. November 2013)




----------



## JENSeits (26. November 2013)

meines Wissens nach ist nichts gelöscht worden.
Bin dabei wenn sich Zeit findet, feine Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (27. November 2013)

Moin,

war schon jemand mal am sog. "Bikepark Piesberg" in Osnabrück (so heißt der bei FB)?

Gestern hat mir (ein Nicht-Mountainbiker) aus OS davon erzählt, dass es am Piesberg in OS einiges an gebauten Strecken und Bretterwege (vermutl. Northshores) gibt - auch offiziell genehmigt, deshalb schreibe ich  hier die Adresse. Er sieht da öfters leute mit entsprechenden Rädern hochschieben.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28162

Das muss ja irgendwo das Gebiet der alten Halde sein, wo früher Moto-X und Trial Wettbewerbe stattgefunden haben.

Jemand nen Ahnung?


----------



## ohropax (27. November 2013)

'Früher' als ich noch in Osnabrück gewohnt habe (2009),gab es im Hangbereich um den Schützenverein Lechtingen einiges an unübersehbaren Bauten, Boden als auch Bretter.

Im nordwestlichen Bereich entlang der Lechtinger Strasse gab es hingegen viele 'Mulden-' Singles derart, wie wir sie auch im Wiehen in Bergkirchen oder an der Lutternschen haben, die ihre Schwierigkeiten für mich im wesentlichen daraus bezogen, dass der Untergrund dort tendenziell eher feucht war. Alles jedoch eher wenig aufregend, wenn man im Vergleich dazu bspw den Hüggel oder den Musenberg kennt.


----------



## poekelz (27. November 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> 'Früher' als ich noch in Osnabrück gewohnt habe (2009),gab es im Hangbereich um den Schützenverein Lechtingen einiges an unübersehbaren Bauten, Boden als auch Bretter.



Schaut man sich die Bilder auf FB (Bikepark Piesberg) an, scheint es dort einen Dirtpark und eine Freeridestrecke mit Drops, ein Steinfeld und Northshores zu geben. 

Ja der Einstieg/Parkplatz soll am Schützenverein sein.


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. November 2013)

Ich hatte mich über OS schonmal mit Shoti informiert. "Offiziell" darf man den nur als Vereinsmitglied benutzen. Inwiefern da fremde Fahrer toleriert werden weiss ich nicht. Kann ich aber evtl. rausfinden.


----------



## crossboss (27. November 2013)

schaut ja gut aus, in OS


----------



## Thomas_v2 (28. November 2013)

Man darf sich da nur nicht zu viel von versprechen.

Die Strecke ist schon arg kurz, hat vielleicht 50 Meter Höhenunterschied. Vorteil ist dass man schnell wieder hochschieben kann 
Die gebauten Sprünge sind teilweise von recht amtlicher Höhe und Weite, viele als Do-or-Die Doubles gebaut. Ein paar Bauten sehen etwas wackelig aus, aber da wird auch öfters noch dran gebastelt.

Im unteren Teil hat man eine zumindest für mich uninteressante Dirtline gebaut die in einem Dirtpark besser aufgehoben wäre. 
Wobei ich bei den letzten Touren die ich durch den Piesberg gemacht habe immer nur von oben auf die Strecke geguckt habe obs da was neues gibt, denn im Berg gibt es noch ein paar andere (inoffizielle) Abfahrten die auch nicht schlecht sind.
Motorrad-Trial wird da einmal im Jahr (meist im Herbst) immer noch gefahren. Teilweise lassen sich die Stellen die die hochfahren, auch runterfahren (technisch). Aber die Abhänge im Piesberg sind von sehr "bröseligem" Stein, der Berg ist ja schon dreimal umgebuddelt worden...

Ist aber schön sich anzusehen wenn das Leute fahren die das richtig draufhaben. So'n paar Cracks gibts da schon.


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich stell das mal hier ein:

Zeitungsartikel zum Bielefelder DH Sport

http://www.nw-news.de/owl/bielefeld...biker_wuenschen_sich_einen_legalen_Trail.html


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2013)

Jungs, taugt 1x11 oder 2x10 für unsere Geflide? Brauche etwas Input und Erfahrungswerte. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee mit weniger Bedienungswirrwarr super, möchte mich aber nicht irgendwann über fehlende Übersetzungsbandbreite ärgern.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Jungs, taugt 1x11 oder 2x10 für unsere Geflide? Brauche etwas Input und Erfahrungswerte. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee mit weniger Bedienungswirrwarr super, möchte mich aber nicht irgendwann über fehlende Übersetzungsbandbreite ärgern.



Ich fahre die XX1 und will nix anderes mehr!!!!!!!!!!

Daher kann ich dir die XX1 oder die etwas günstigere X01 absolut empfehlen!


----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr 2x9. 26/38 und 12-34 am Kranz. Find ich hier ausreichend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Sumse, wieviel Zähne fährst du am Kettenblatt? 
Habe auch schon von Problemen mit Kettenabwürfen gehört, wenn das Schaltwerk mit der Zeit an Spannung verliert. Braucht man für etwas rabiateren Einsatz doch eine Führung?

Slang, ich kann mich nur grob an deinen Fuhrpark erinnern, aber es ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob Hartschwanz oder Gummikuh. So ne dicke Gummikuh lässt sich nur schlecht im Wiegetritt den Berg hochpowern.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre an meinem Enduro ein 34 Kettenblatt und komme damit überall hoch!!!
Auch längere Anstiege wie z.B. zum Herrmann hoch gehen damit sehr gut...

Mit Kettenabwürfen hatte ich bisher weder an dem Enduro noch an dem Stumpjumper vorher noch keine Probleme. Die am Enduro werksseitig montierte Kettenführung habe ich demontiert und dies bisher auch nicht bereut...
Sollte es doch zu Problemen kommen, dann kommt sie halt wieder dran


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2013)

Klingt vielversprechend!


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr auch 2x10 und finds prima.  

XX1 durfte ich mal von einem Bekannten fahren.
Fand ich schon schön, dass das Cockpit nochmal cleaner wird. Ohne aber zu wissen was er da genau für Abstufungen hatte, haben mir am Berg die kleinen Gänge gefehlt. Ich bin an steilen Anstiegen zwar locker hoch, aber ziemlich gestampft. Da wäre ich sonst mit viel kleinerem Gang und schnellerer Frequenz hoch.

Finde nur die XX1 noch abnormal überteuert.


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2013)

Fahre ja auch 2x10 am Enduro und habe gelegentlich Kettensalat, wenn der Hinterbau mal mehr zu tun bekommt. Kann natürlich auch an der VPP-Hinterbaukinematik liegen, dass die Kette nach vorne geschoben wird oder so... jedenfalls nervt es, wenn man im Eifer des Gefechts antreten möchte, aber erstmal die Gänge sortiert werden müssen. Am Downhiller mit 1x10 habe ich sowas nicht. Daher auch der Wunsch nach weniger Schaltgeraffel. 


> Finde nur die XX1 noch abnormal überteuert.


Da gebe ich dir voll Recht: Absolut abgehoben!! Als Ausstattungsvariante an Komplettbikes gehts aber.


----------



## OWL_Biker (2. Dezember 2013)

Klar, meinte auch wenns mans selbst separat kauft. 

Hmm bei mir gehts mit 2x10 aber habe am Stumpi auch standardmäßig das XTR Trail Schaltwerk. Das spannt ja im "Trail Modus" nochmal die Kette.
Trigger habe ich mit den Bremsen zusammen auch auf XTR geupgradet, flutscht jetzt schon echt genial und ist eine Welt zu den SLX (die ja eigentlich auch als sehr gut gelten).

Ich überleg ob ich bei der Frühjahrsinspektion noch den Umwerfer auf XTR upgrade. Kostet nicht die Welt und dann hab ichs bis auf die Kurbel komplett. Dann sollte die Schaltperformance ja noch stimmiger sein.


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe dieses Jahr sogar erst auf 2x9 umgerüstet (mit 11-34 Kassette )- das 
große KB runter, dafür eine Bash druff  und das 32er KB gegen ein 36er erhöht 
(kleine 22er KB ist geblieben).
Ich muß sagen, das passt für meine Gefilde. 
Schneller als 35km/h fahre ich eh nicht auf dem Radweg (wenn es nach der 
Tour wieder nach Hause geht) und dafür reicht mir das 36er.

Für alles, was schneller geht, dafür brauche ich kein Mountainbike.
Da gibt es den Crosser.
Das 11-fach ist gut und schön, aber soviel Geld für ein Verschleißteil?!?
Ne Ne Ne


----------



## Zyran (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre auch 2x9 hinten 11-34 und vorne 20 34
Bin damit voll zufrieden.

Ich weiß das Orkan mal am überlegen war sich ne xx1 zu holen, hat es dann aber gelassen, weil ihm für Enduro-touren einpaar Gänge fehlten.


----------



## poekelz (3. Dezember 2013)

Vorne 2fach hab ich mal ausprobiert und für mich abgeharkt.

Ich habe gern die VOLLE Übersetzungsbandbreite 3x10 auch bei 160mm Federweg (am Harttail sowieso), da ich immer auch mal wieder über die Straße zum Berg fahre.

Das immer angeführte Argument der größeren "Bodenfreiheit" bei 2fach - damit habe ich noch kein Problem in "unseren Breiten" gehabt, egal ob mit nun 42 oder 44 Zähnen vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. Dezember 2013)

fahr auch 3 /11-34 Standart am Enduro und komme bestens zurecht damit. Mit Bionicon KEFÜ


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Dezember 2013)

Ganz schön unterschiedliche Meinungen, da muss ich wohl meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.  

Habt ihr das hier schon  gelesen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=663527
Gravity Cup NRW - klingt vielversprechend.


----------



## exto (4. Dezember 2013)

Eigene Erfahrungen sind eh immer die besten.  

Ich hab mit dem ganzen Schaltgedöns insgesammt ziemlich seltsame Erfahrungen gemacht. Erst dreifach vorne, dann zweifach, dann einfach. Ne ganze Weile mal völlig ohne Schaltung, aktuell grad zwei ohne, eins mit achtfach Billigdose und eins in 11er-Version ist im Anmarsch.

Glaub mir, alles hat seinen Reiz und seine Schattenseiten.


----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2013)

so denn-------------sprecht bitte alle mal nach--------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gG62zay3kck#t=8


----------



## slang (12. Dezember 2013)

ja gut, dann kann der Thread hier ja geschlossen werden.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Dezember 2013)

:-d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (14. Dezember 2013)

Haben momentan krankheitsbedingt ja viel Zeit zu Surfen. 
Kleiner Tipp Leute, die noch ´ne Anlage mit richtig GROSSEN Boxen haben und
nicht nur so ´ne popelige Ei-Fon-Docking-Stäischen: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvtdbfI1sqQ"]Pearl Jam with Neil Young - Rockin in the free world Toronto 2011 COMPLETE - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Alle Regler nach rechts!


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Dezember 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp Leute, die noch ´ne Anlage mit richtig GROSSEN Boxen haben



Worauf du einen Lassen kannst!!! 


...bin aber grad unterwegs. Werde ich später testen.


----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2013)

wenn die regler grad schon rechts sind...[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XVjnmOnigs"]Neil Young and Crazy Horse - Like a Hurricane (Live at Farm Aid 2012) - YouTube[/nomedia]...


----------



## nippelspanner (15. Dezember 2013)

Jupp, böses Intro!
Auch nicht schlecht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U"]NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Vor allem die "black granny" in der ersten Reihe...!


----------



## kris. (15. Dezember 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Vor allem die "black granny" in der ersten Reihe...!


----------



## poekelz (18. Dezember 2013)

OH - ja ist denn heut´ schon Weihnachten - neue Forensoftware!


----------



## OWL_Biker (18. Dezember 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> OH - ja ist denn heut´ schon Weihnachten - neue Forensoftware!



Finde ich im ersten und im zweiten Moment erstma mega sch... ääääh unübersichtlich.


----------



## Zyran (18. Dezember 2013)

Find Ich auch. 
Finde meine Gruppen nicht, die Standen sonst immer ganz ob im Lokalem Foren


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2013)

Die IG´s sind auch weg


----------



## wolfi (18. Dezember 2013)

Was nen bullshit

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (18. Dezember 2013)

Wo ist das Kontrollzentrum?


----------



## Flying_Elvis (18. Dezember 2013)

Immer das Gleiche mit den IT Fuzzis, wenn mal was läuft und man sich dran gewöhnt hat, gibts wat neues


----------



## Zyran (18. Dezember 2013)

Don't touch a running system


----------



## SofusCorn (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich finds todschick 
Und in ein paar Tagen wird, denke ich mal, auch alles gefixed sein.


----------



## kris. (18. Dezember 2013)

schade das jetzt auch hier werbung zwischen den beiträgen platziert wird


----------



## SofusCorn (18. Dezember 2013)

Ja, hab schoon versucht den bot auf die blacklist zu setzen, es aber nicht geschafft.


----------



## kris. (18. Dezember 2013)

da bin ich wieder froh über meinen werbeblocker, nur der freie platz sieht halt erstmal doof aus.
man denkt immer da hat einer vergessen was in den beitrag zu schreiben...


----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2013)

wat denn des hier fürn FUUUUUUccccccckkkk?


----------



## kris. (18. Dezember 2013)

das kontrollzentrum ist in der obersten navigation unter "mehr"
die IGs sind auf der übersichtsseite ganz unten

bekommt man jetzt endlich die forengrafik vom winterpokal in die signatur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (18. Dezember 2013)

Gibts schon nen Hack um sich selbst Zustimmungen zu geben?


----------



## SofusCorn (18. Dezember 2013)

2 Accounts und das Testforum wären die manuelle Möglichkeit


----------



## ohropax (18. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-zum-neuen-forumsdesign.672092/


----------



## Sonne310 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal wieder ne Frage. Mit den warmen Füßen bin ich durch, die Sealskinz-Socken sind absolut Top.

Ich habe mir Protektoren für Knie und Ellbogen bestellt. Größe s. Ich kann relativ einfach reinschlüpfen und habe an den Gelenken noch etwas Platz, an den Abschlüssen ebenfalls. Kann da locker mit zwei Fingern druntergreifen. Sind die Teile zu groß ? Müssen die zu Beginn schon recht stramm sitzen ? Oder hätte ich statt der Sinner eventuell lieber die von POC wegen der Passform nehmen sollen ?


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja, sind eindeutig zu groß.


----------



## Sonne310 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja fuck, in xs gibts die nicht ! Dabei bin ich mit 172 echt nicht klein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Ja fuck, in xs gibts die nicht ! Dabei bin ich mit 172 echt nicht klein !


probier mal die POC, die fallen kleiner aus


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht mal andere Modelle probieren. Kann dir aber auch nicht sagen, welche Modelle besonders klein ausfallen. Einfach mal einen Haufen bestellen und durchprobieren.


----------



## Sonne310 (22. Dezember 2013)

Danke Stefan, werde ich machen. Die sollen ja auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## kris. (23. Dezember 2013)

sind sie


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wer war denn zwischen Luttersche Egge und Wildem Schmied so fleissig? Da wurde die ein oder andere fiese Stelle fahrbar gemacht....


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Dezember 2013)

Wo denn da?


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Dezember 2013)

Puh, ist so ein wenig schwierig zu erklären. Aber ich versuche es mal....

Von bergk. kommend kurz vorm Schmied oben auf dem Kamm... Dort ist ein recht langes Stück mit abartig vielen Baumwurzeln, teilweise nicht fahrbar (warscheinlich nicht für alle) .
Dort wurde Geröll aufgeschüttet um eine der schwierigsten Stellen zu "überfahren"
Etwas weiter Richtung Kaiser wurde die Abfahrt zur Waldautobahn geändert. Dort geht es nun anstatt fast geradeaus in 2 langen Kurven mit einem kleinen Sprung runter zum weg... Diese Sachen müssen schon über Weihnachten passiert sein, weil ich dort jedes Wochenende lang fahre...


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich glaube. Wobei ich mit Krause buche ect nicht viel anfangen kann.


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja ja ja. Der dritte war ich :-D , und du warst mir 29 Hardtail unterwegs. Richtig?


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Dezember 2013)

Schieben musste ich natürlich nur wegen der neuen 1 Fach kurbel mit noch nicht ganz passender Übersetzung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Dezember 2013)

@k_star:

Ach, wir haben uns schon öfter im Berg getroffen. Du bist doch meist mit einem 29er unterwegs, oder?!
Gestern haben wir uns auch kurz gesehen. Höhe Wittekindsburg.
Hast du ein neues Bike?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2013)

Na klar, ein bißchen Farbe muss sein. Dafür ist mein Bike ja ziemlich dunkel gehalten.


----------



## kris. (31. Dezember 2013)

So Leute, ich weiss ja nicht wer hier heute noch so reinschaut, aber trotzdem:
Einen guten Rutsch und ein schönes Bike-Jahr 2014!


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues, OWL-Biker!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (1. Januar 2014)

Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich Euch und eine sturzfreie Saison 2014!


----------



## SofusCorn (1. Januar 2014)

Guten morgen und frohes neues


----------



## crossboss (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## Rolf14 (7. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir noch ein gutes und sturtzfreies Jahr. Ich habe eine Frage. Die Trails vom Stein H runter zu Barre in Lübbecke sind mal wieder von Bäumen versperrt, die der Förster drauf gefällt hat, aber in einem größeren Ausmaß als sonst habe ich das Gefühl. Weiß da einer was?
LG Rolf


----------



## poekelz (7. Januar 2014)

Welche Wege meinst du denn, da gibt es ja bekanntlich einige?

...eigentlich ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit immer so, dass (zumal nach den letzten Stürmen) im Wald einiges umgesägt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre heute mit Klappsäge nach LK in den Berg und werde alles geben ;-)


----------



## poekelz (7. Januar 2014)

Super 

...und ich fahre dann um 16:30 hinterher und kontrolliere alles


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Januar 2014)




----------



## Nico Laus (7. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal, wo finde ich denn unsere OWL-Enduro und HK-Gruppe? Blödes neues Forum!

Ok, hab's gefunden.


----------



## Chefkocher (10. Januar 2014)

Hiho zusammen,

beste Grüße aus dem nachbarschaftlichen Teutoburger Wald ins hoffentlich wohlgesonnene NRW 
Einfach mal wieder Lust den regionalen Horizont zu erweitern planen wir dieses Wochenende mit unsere Enduros nen Abstecher in das schöne Wiehengebirge. Vor zwei Jahren war ich da mal mit ein paar Locals an der Krausen Buche, Wilder Schmied usw....waren damals richtig nette Trails dort, in die Richtung würden wir gerne mal wieder fahren, sofern es sich aktuell noch lohnt.
Soll nach Möglichkeit ne schöne bergablastige Single-Trail-Enduro-Rundtour (die traditionelle eierlegende Wollmichsau-Geschichte) sein
Habe jetzt Spots wie Bergkirchen, Lutternsche Egge, Schneller Peter, Kaiser DH usw. gehört. Wie würden sich die Spots im Rahmen einer Rundtour am besten abfahren lassen? Mir fehlen da aus der Erinnerung und ohne GPS-Daten absolut die Ortskenntnisse.

In der Hoffnung auf nachbarschaftliche Hilfestellung (gerne auch PN), beste Grüße aus Teutonien.

PS: sollte hier mal jemand ortskundige Hilfe bei unseren Top-Spots benötigen so revanchiere ich mich gerne


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal, habt ihr eigentlich auch das "Problem" dass das neue Forum scheinbar resistent gegen Werbeblocker ist?
Bei mir z. B. Windoof 7 mit Firefox und Adblock Plus.
Habe trotzdem die "schöne" bunte Werbewelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Januar 2014)

safari mit "normalem" adblock - keine werbung


----------



## poekelz (10. Januar 2014)

AdBlock 2.4 im Firefox - keine Werbung auf Mac und PC


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Januar 2014)

easylist filter evtl updaten. Bei mir ist das Forum auch komplett werbefrei mit Firefox+adblock 2.4


----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2014)

Adblocker im Mozilla Firefox und  Linux Ubuntu und du lächelst  den ganzen Tag über den fast perfekten Rechner


----------



## poekelz (10. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand, ob der Truppenübungsplatz Lerbeck an der Porta noch eingezäunt ist und ob man "barrierefrei" zum Blauen See biken kann?


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Januar 2014)

@ Chefkocher: wann soll euer Ausflug denn stattfinden? Mit dem erklären hab ich's nicht so, aber ihr könntet euch morgen Mittag um 12 bei uns anschliessen! ( fahren kein Marathon, locker weg, beim Schmied gibt Nen Kaffee  )

Fahren ne gute Runde:
Luttern, Bergkirchen, Denkmal und zurück, sind so 20-25 km...


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2014)

Hi Dennis. 
Startet ihr um 12 Uhr an der Lu'Egge? 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Januar 2014)

Ja.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2014)

@Dennis32:

Schade, müssen uns knapp verpasst haben.
Ich war um 12.08 Uhr oben. Bin die Straße hochgekommen. Dann bin ich gleich nach Bergkirchen los. In der Hoffnung euch einzuholen.
Ihr seid aber wahrscheinlich Richtung Kaiser gefahren?!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Januar 2014)

Shit. Haben bis 5 nach gewartet. Und sind dann nach bergkirchen und weiter Richtung Kaiser.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2014)

Ihr seid auch erst nach Bergkirchen?! Dann hätten wir uns treffen müssen.


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Januar 2014)

Sind aber von berkirchen nach Luttern auf der hangseite (südlich) zurück , und du sicherlich oben. :-/


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2014)

Ja, stimmt.
Dann vielleicht nächstes Mal...


----------



## Sonne310 (11. Januar 2014)

Hat einer von Euch in der letzten Zeit was bei BMO bestellt ? Ist es korrekt, dass man da nach jeder Bestellung direkt einen Gutschein mit 10% Nachlass für den nächsten Einkauf bekommt ? Unabhängig vom Preis der Bestellung ?


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Januar 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> @ Chefkocher: wann soll euer Ausflug denn stattfinden? Mit dem erklären hab ich's nicht so, aber ihr könntet euch morgen Mittag um 12 bei uns anschliessen! ( fahren kein Marathon, locker weg, beim Schmied gibt Nen Kaffee  )
> 
> Fahren ne gute Runde:
> Luttern, Bergkirchen, Denkmal und zurück, sind so 20-25 km...



Besten Dank für das Angebot  Am Samstag wäre es zeitlich zeitlich knapp geworden. Sind jetzt gestern um 11:30h vom Kaiser aus gestartet. Über den Trail an der Wolfsschlucht entlang, am Schmied vorbei zur Krausen Buche, von da nach Bergkirchen und wieder zurück. Uns hat's richtig gut gefallen!! Haben einfach alles mitgenommen, was wir links und rechts an Abfahrten finden konnten ;-) Die Trails an der Krausen Buche kannte ich zum Teil von früher, auch wenn sich einiges verändert hat. Den Trailteil im unteren Bereich habe ich vermisst, ging der nicht daher wo es jetzt so großzügig eingezäunt ist?
Ansonsten war es schon echt nett, die Singles parallel zum Wittekindsweg abzuklappern. Vor allem die kleinen technischen Kammtrails haben es uns angetan. Insgesamt ne richtig runde Sache...richtig schön bei Euch... trotz Matsch, Kälte und Nebel


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, dort unten ging es mal weiter. Weiß ich aber auch nur vom Hörensagen...


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Januar 2014)

Das ist der untere Teil vom schnellen Peter gewesen was ihr meint, ist echt schade das der weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## slang (13. Januar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn irgendwelche leute die zäune zerstören, dann würde es mich nicht wundern wenn irgendwann alles eingezäunt ist.


hatte jetzt irgendwer hier zu Vandalismus aufgerufen?????


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Januar 2014)

slang schrieb:


> hatte jetzt irgendwer hier zu Vandalismus aufgerufen?????



....habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Wir sind schön brav am Maschendraht vorbeigerollt, sah jetzt auch nicht so aus, als ob da jemals Vandalen am Werk waren ;-)....ein wirklicher toller Zaun  calm down k_star


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

moin,
mein servicepokal für 2014 geht ganz klar an die firma sport-import!
am freitag habe ich denen meine defekte reverb (druckverlust) zugeschickt.
das war eine oem stütze, sprich ohne zubehör.
heute bekomme ich ein päckchen von sport import. drin finde ich eine
NEUE 2014er reverb incl bleeding kit, oel und ersatzdichtungen!!!
das ist mal geil!

gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2014)

hatte ich auch schomal und meine jetztige hat das gleiche Problem ich muß sie wieder einschicken


----------



## wolfi (11. Februar 2014)

Scheint ganz klar eine Schwäche zu sein.aber der Service ist tipptopp

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2014)

reichlich Spiel hat die auch noch bekommen in 1 Jahr, einfach Mist aber ohne ist es ja auch s...........


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Februar 2014)

Meine hat auch Spiel, wundert mich aber auch nicht bei meinem Lebendgewicht und dem kleinen Durchmesser der Stütze.  :-D


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2014)

meine federt seit neuestem immer 10 mm ein und aus irritiert etwas beim treten und nervt -ich schicke die Morgen zu Srvice.
Und fahr wohl erstmal wieder Racer auf der Staße bis alles wieder fertig ist. Mein Cane Creek Steuersatz hat auch das schlechte Wetter nicht überlebt-shice Dreck !!!


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch noch lahm gelegt, wegen dem  implodiertem Freilauf... :-/


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2014)

wie ist denn der Status? Reklamation oder Kulanzantrag versucht?


----------



## Dennis32 (11. Februar 2014)

Laut Aussage vom Importeur selbstverständlich ein Garantiefall.

Das LR sollte heute dort angekommen sein, es hat sich aber noch niemand gemeldet.


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2014)

Ach menno , das dauert halt immer-Etwas Geduld. Ich habe jetzt auch schon ne Wo. nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen. Morgen eben dann Rennrad, wenn am Nachmittag das Wetter taugt.


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Februar 2014)

LR ist wieder da...
Nabe wurde nicht getauscht, war aber erstmal zu faul sie aufzumachen um zu sehen was alles erneuert wurde.....
Hauptsache erstmal wieder ganz! Bin schon ganz entzügig


----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

Na das ist ja ne gute Nachricht Dennis, wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit fürn paar gemütliche Stages im Forst

Vllt kann ich dann schon mit dem _Bigfootbike _teilnehmen


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Februar 2014)

Bigfoot ? So'n Hardtail mit LKW Reifen? :-D 

Dieses Wochenende bin ich leider aufgrund von Verwandschaftsverpflichtungen verhindert.
Ich freue mich aber schon drauf nochmal zu euch zu kommen und hoffentlich etwas mehr vom Teuto zu sehen als letztes mal. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

Nee nee nix Hardy, mit Federn! Später gibts mal Bilder, wenn fettich


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2014)

*Schaut ihr mal in die "OWL-Enduro-Cup" Gruppe.*

Dort geht es mit der Planung weiter.
Ich habe eine Abstimmung eröffnet.


----------



## Amokles (25. Februar 2014)

Hi. 
Mal ne kurze frage, kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob der Spiegeltrail tatsächlich zerstört wurde?
ich höre da verschiedene gerüchte und dachte hier gibts vielleicht jemanden der es sicher weis.
um misverständisse aus dem weg zu räumen: ich rede von dem langen singletrail auf dem togdrang. 

das dort im untersten teil wo die nadelbäume stehen geerntet wurde ist mir klar. die frage ist ob der großteil noch fahrbar ist oder nicht

es wäre wirklich ein absolutes unding wenn einer der schönsten (wenn nicht DER schönste) singletrail im raum bielefeld zerstärt worden wäre


----------



## bennZ37 (25. Februar 2014)

Amokles schrieb:


> Hi.
> Mal ne kurze frage, kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob der Spiegeltrail tatsächlich zerstört wurde?
> ich höre da verschiedene gerüchte und dachte hier gibts vielleicht jemanden der es sicher weis.
> um misverständisse aus dem weg zu räumen: ich rede von dem langen singletrail auf dem togdrang.
> ...



das würde mich auch mal interessieren. habe leider momentan kein bike um ihn selbst mal abzufahren und nachzusehen.


----------



## Amokles (25. Februar 2014)

Es ist leider war. War heheute selbst dort um nachzusehen.  Alles was vorher nadelwald war ist das reinste schlachtfeld. Ich werde samstag mit harke, schaufel und säge retten was zu retten ist. :. (


----------



## crossboss (26. Februar 2014)

hhhhmmmm echt keine schlechte Idee, aber das sollte man besser nicht ganz so öffentlich ankündigen ,da so mancher Förster hier gern mal reinschaut


----------



## Amokles (26. Februar 2014)

ich will ja keinen FR-trail bauen, sondern nur diesen trümmerhaufen von wald wieder begeh und befahrbar machen.
der förster sollte mir also lieber danken


----------



## crossboss (26. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## 230691 (12. März 2014)

Grüßt euch Leute,
wollte mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben

Hab mich etwas verkrümmelt aber das ändert sich jetzt.
Bin wieder öfters am Hermann und Umgebung unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (12. März 2014)

Welcome Back


----------



## kris. (15. März 2014)

Es lebt!!!


----------



## Peter88 (19. März 2014)

Abend die Herren
ich hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort

Und zwar habe ich morgen Mittag einen Termin in Osnabrück und wollte den Rest des Tages dort eine nette runde biken.
Wo wäre dafür ein guter Startpunkt?
In OS kenne ich mich leider null aus..

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (19. März 2014)

frag doch direkt vor ort nach. denke sonja kann dir da helfen.


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2014)

Osnabrück?
Erstmal zum Mittag ne Currywurst bei Don Domi (chön charf www.*don-domi*.de) und dann zu den Dörenther Klippen (A30, Abfahrt Ibbenbüren, dann die B219 Richtung Münster).

Es empfiehlt sich etwas vorm Berg zu parken, da die Einfahrt nur über den Campingplatz (kein NS-Gebiet) geht und man dort nicht parken kann. Evtl. hat der Freizeitpark noch nicht geöffnet, dann kann man da parken.

Nicht wundern, die Wegweiser im Wald sind alle auch auf Holländisch und die meisten Strava-Segmente haben die da auch.

Ich hoffe, das war noch nicht zu spät.


----------



## SofusCorn (20. März 2014)

Mein Kumpel hat nen Brief mit 3 Lucky bike Gutscheinen bekommen "Extra-Rabatte für Stammkunden". (10% rad, 20% zubehör, 40% helm)
Weiß zufällig jemand, ob nur er die einlösen kann, sprich muss er beim Einkauf dabei sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. März 2014)

steht auf den gutscheinen irgendwas von "nicht übertragbar"?
dann ja.

ansonsten: frag über facebook bei michal borgstädt, der arbeitet dort.


----------



## Amokles (21. März 2014)

der arbeitet da schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## SofusCorn (21. März 2014)

Hm hat sich eh erledigt. Ich wollte mir das alien2 werkzeug holen und hab vorhin ein günstiges angebot bei amazon gefunden


----------



## kris. (21. März 2014)

Amokles schrieb:


> der arbeitet da schon lange nicht mehr


oh, nagut ;-)


----------



## bennZ37 (21. März 2014)

ich wuerde mal behaupten das das voellig egal ist. zumindest wurde ich nicht nach dem namen gefragt oder sonstiges.


----------



## ghosthard (28. März 2014)

Klar. Schöner weg ist x9 (hansaweg ) du du viel durch Wälder möchtest ist das der richtige weg ca 70 eine strecke muss man ja nich im ganzen fahren und wenn du bock hast komm einfach mal mit


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2014)

Wer Interesse hat, heute Abend verschenkt die _Bike_  Service-Gutscheine für Dämpfer und Gabeltuning ab 21 Uhr.


----------



## Dennis32 (1. April 2014)

?


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2014)

1.4.


----------



## Dennis32 (2. April 2014)

Auuu verdammt... Jetzt habe ich es auch geschnallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (3. April 2014)

Waren hier nicht welche anwesend die was mit Metall im Beruf zu tun haben?
Brauche einen Drehdorn...
Damit kann man die Buchsen in der Federgabel kalibrieren.
Oder weiß jemand wie ich da dran komme?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (3. April 2014)

Kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.
Aber seit wann bist Du denn so scheissenschnell bergrunter?


----------



## 230691 (3. April 2014)

Hehe, hab jetzt wieder Blut geleckt nachdem ich eine so lange Pause eingelegt habe.
Könnte momentan von Morgens bis Abends mich die DH am Hermann runter stürzen.
Aber da macht die Kondition nicht ganz mit


----------



## kris. (4. April 2014)

gibts da eigentlich auch ne linie die nicht ganz so wurzelgespickt ist?
bin bisher immer relativ weit rechts gefahren, aber die tief ausgefahrenen wurzeln machen mit meinen bike nicht so den riesen spass. 
das mag´s lieber flowig.


----------



## 230691 (4. April 2014)

Ne da muss ich dich enttäuschen.
Ich würde sagen weiter links wird es sogar eher schlimmer.
Gerade die beiden Hauptlinien sind perfekt für ein Gabel/ Dämpfer Test^^


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (4. April 2014)

wir halten also fest: ich brauche mehr federweg.


----------



## Sonne310 (4. April 2014)

Kris, los, kauf Dir was


----------



## kris. (4. April 2014)

später dieses jahr


----------



## the_Shot (6. April 2014)

Ron und ich konnten heute bei bestem Wetter die Neuerungen des Bikeparks Winterberg genießen, dies will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten. Eine der gravierensten Änderungen ist wohl der Wandel des IXS Downhill zur neuen Freeride Strecke. Es scheiden sich die Geister, die einen unken - Forstautobahn - und den Anderen könnte sie nicht glatt genug sein. Fakt ist, das Steinfeld ist entfernt und einige andere Stellen entschärft worden. Es sind gut zu pushende Anlieger geschaufelt worden und alles ist mehr auf "flow" getrimmt. Bremse auf und Kette rechts  
Die Streckenführung ist noch nicht ganz ideal und es gibt noch mehrere lose Stellen, die schnell zum Sturz führen können. 

Mal unter uns, es ist gerade mal Anfang der Saison, also bleit noch genug Zeit "Kinderkrankheiten" aus zu merzen. 

Der Conti Track hat ein paar Obstacles und neuen Brechsand bekommen, der Flowshore war leider gesperrt. Ebenfalls gesperrt, im Truvativ Slopestyle, der kleine und der mittlere Drop. Der große ist offen. 

Die Funride ist nicht mehr befahrbar, der Dropin ist abgerissen und die Strecke gesperrt, ob da noch was kommt - wer weiß?!

Auf der 4X sind die Tables nachgeshapet und die Kicker-Kante am Trickjump Table ist entfernt worden. An der Northshore-Line wird noch gebaut, scheint aber interessant zu werden. Am Single Trail wurde nichts verändert oder nachgearbeitet, immernoch alles schön wurzelig verblockt.

Wie und wo die neue DH Line langführen soll, ist mir im Augenblick noch nicht klar.

Die Wartezeit belief sich heute, dank neuem Lift, auf durchsnittlich 5 Minuten. Das ist top! Das einhängen der Räder geht sehr einfach und das gute Stück befördert einen zackig den Hügel wieder hoch.

Ich hoffe dieser kleine Abriss ist Euch hilfreich?! Wenn mich einer fragt: "Fährste wieder hin?", dem kann ich mit einem ganz klaren "JA" antworten.

In dem Sinne, gebt es Euch!

Euer Shot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (6. April 2014)

Also noch ein bischen Luft nach oben. 

Aber liest sich doch gut. Was machste Ostern?


----------



## the_Shot (7. April 2014)

Noch keinen Plan Kris, können wir aber im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. April 2014)

Danke für die Infos, Shoti!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (7. April 2014)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Noch keinen Plan Kris, können wir aber im Hinterkopf behalten



machen wir. 
muss ja auch nicht wibe sein, ich nehme meine unterrichtsstunden auch woanders.


----------



## the_Shot (7. April 2014)




----------



## 230691 (30. April 2014)

Grüßt euch,
hat jemand ein Dichtungsset (11.4015.087.000) für die Lyrik Dämpfung übrig oder weiß, wo man vielleicht Dichtungen einzeln herbekommt?

Beim Kollegen ist die Zugstufe undicht.
Die Dichtung hat ein Innendurchmesser von 12,1mm, Außen 18,5mm und ist 3,3mm dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (30. April 2014)

230691 schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> hat jemand ein Dichtungsset (11.4015.087.000) für die Lyrik Dämpfung übrig oder weiß, wo man vielleicht Dichtungen einzeln herbekommt?
> 
> Beim Kollegen ist die Zugstufe undicht.
> Die Dichtung hat ein Innendurchmesser von 12,1mm, Außen 18,5mm und ist 3,3mm dick.



O - Ringe gibts in allen Größen zB. bei Werthenbach in Brake


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2014)

vorher sollte man aber noch die richtige größe ermitteln, denn die maße oben können in der kombination nicht stimmen.


----------



## 230691 (30. April 2014)

Ich weiß, hab es schon gehört.
Gar nicht so einfach mit einem Messschieber 
Ich schaue nachher noch mal wenn ich zuhause bin.
Aber echt zum heulen das man momentan kaum Ersatzteile von RS bekommt was die Lyrik betrifft.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2014)

Rock Shox hat auch die Qualitätsrichtlinien für Garantie und Kulanzanträge geändert. Zum Service gehts seit Anfang April nur noch nach Schweinfurt direkt zu Sram.
Ich bin gerade unverschuldet mit der Pike da und die sind viel unkulanter als zuvor die Sportimport GmbH.
Ich habe vom Bikecomponents Service Manager erfahren, dass Sram jetzt durchgreift, um auf die Kostenbremse bei Garantie und Kulanzanträgen zu treten. Also heisst das in Zukunft Vorsicht beim Selbermachen.

Lest mal die Garantiebestimmungen und Wartungshinweise zur Pike.
Da wird *nahezu jeder Verschleiss als normal deklariert*. Was das im Einzelnen bei ner Reklamation für den verdutzten Kunden bedeutet, kann man sich leicht denken. *Zahlen!*


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2014)

Was mit der PIKE  da bist du jetzt ja schon der 2te aus OWL der damit Probleme hat.
Wenn das mal nicht um sich greift.


----------



## criscross (1. Mai 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Was mit der PIKE  da bist du jetzt ja schon der 2te aus OWL der damit Probleme hat.
> Wenn das mal nicht um sich greift.


meine funzt noch  ( Knock on Wood )


----------



## crossboss (1. Mai 2014)

Sind mehr als 2 in OWL!

Nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand könnte das bald ne grössere Welle an Reklamationen geben. Habe viel zu den bekannten Pikemängeln gelesen. Vllt werden deshalb bewusst die Serviceleistungen mit der bisher gewohnten Kundenfreundlichkeit bei RS / Sram auf Eis gelegt.

Die Pike istin meinen Augen wenig geeignet für Hobbyfahrer wie mich, die Wartungsarmut lieben. 
Da dort bakannt sehr wenig Öl drin ist, spart man zwar am Gewicht aber auch an der Dauer- Haltbarkeit. 

Ich soll die Kosten für die Rep. selbst tragen.  Ca 90 € Reparaturkosten ohne Eigenverschulden tragen ist doch happig und inakzeptabel.

Zudem  macht's mich  nachdenklich, ob ich dieses Model in Zukunft noch fahren werde.  
Meine Pike kommt laut Händler nur zu mir zurück, wenn ich brav, die in meinen Augen absolut ungerechtfertigte Rechnung bezahle. Ich lehne das ab, gehe jetzt dagegen vor.

Ich bin mitten innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate Gewährleistung und halte mich ausschliesslich an den Händler. ich habe Anspruch auf fehlerfreie,
mangelfreie Wahre. Die Beweislast liegt nicht bei mir. Aber das ist in den Augen meines Hänlers ein scheinbar dehnbarer Begriff. 

Wird da langsam leider unschön .......

Schade, dass es keine 29 Version der Lyrik gibt.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier hatten doch mehrere Leute Bike-Halterungen für den Autoinnenraum, oder?
Habt ihr ein paar Namen der Halterungen? Eigentlich geht's mir nur um die Halterung für die Steckachse. Ein Schienensystem wird nicht zwingend benötigt.
Möchte jemand etwas los werden? Bisher bin ich nur über "bike inside" gestolpert.

Dankeschön & liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Mai 2014)

Selbst ist der Mann.;-)


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2014)

habe meinen auch damals selbst gebaut, für 2 Bikes im Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (7. Mai 2014)

Es gibt auch,  zB für den Touran mit herrausnehmbaren Sitzen Halterungen für die Gabel (Steckachse),  die wird an den Aufnahmepunkten der Sitze befestigt. 
Kostet aber pro St 70 Euro,  soviel hat mich der ganze Träger für 3 Räder nicht gekostet. Ich hatte über Google einen Anbieter für diese Teile gefunden,  musst du mal suchen.. 
Die Dinger gibt es auch von Sram


----------



## the_Shot (29. Mai 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich möchte Euch mal kurz einen kleinen Abriss des vergangenen Wochenendes geben. Wie manche schon mitbekommen haben, waren der Wiehenrenner und ich in Beerfelden im Bikepark. Grund dieses Ausfluges war es einige Lehrstunden bei Fabian Arzberger von Ridingstyle zu genießen. Wir hatten den Gravity 3 Kurs gebucht. Ja ja genug der Hähme, Fahrtechnikkurs-Blabla  

Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es nicht schaden kann, wenn jemand außenstehendes mal checkt was man so aufm Bike treibt und einem Fehler aufzeigt, die sich über die Jahre eingeschlichen haben. Und genau SO war es auch!

Die Gruppe bestand aus 9 Bikern unterschiedlicher Altersklassen, das Können auf dem Rad differenzierte ebenfalls. Hatte ich nicht anders erwartet und war auch völlig in Ordnung. 

Der Kurs ging über 2 Tage, die Schwerpunkte waren: Grundposition auf dem Rad, Bodenwellen pushen, Kurventechnik offene Kurven, Kurventechnik Anlieger, Droptechnik, Bunny Hop, versch. Sprungtechniken.

Fabian hatte alles im Griff, konnte das Wissen gut vermitteln, ging auf die einzelnen Karaktere ein und gab hilfreiche Tips. Fotos wurden natürlich zu analyse Zwecken auch gemacht 

Zum Park selber, ich bin absolut stoked, wie das im denglischen so schön heißt. Ein geiler Park mit Schlepplift der von seinem Karakter her genau in das Schema passt, auf das ich stehe. Das Terrain ist ein Mix aus wurzelig und geil grippendem Lehm/Sand Boden. 

Die Streckenauswahl reicht vom technischen Singletrail bis zur highspeed Achterbahn. Es gibt eine Drop Batterie, ein Road Gap, zwei Wall Rides und eine Menge gut gebauter Obstacles. Wer sich genauer informieren will, www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

Wirklich schade, dass dieser klasse Park für einen Tagestrip zu weit weg ist, denn er ist nun definitiv mein Favorit!

Mein Resümee zum Fahrtechnikkurs von Ridingstyle - sollte man mal gemacht haben, denn Fabian hat mit wirklich einige Fehler aufgezeigt und mir gute Tips gegeben, wie ich diese nun abstellen kann. Wer erwartet als DH Pro oder Hardcore Dirtjumper aus den Kurs zu gehen, der wird enttäuscht werden. Es werden einem die einzelnen Techniken erklärt und dessen Basics vemittelt, lernen muss man noch selber


----------



## kris. (29. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Bericht. Techniktrainings mit Bild/Videoanalyse sind immer gut. 
Was kostet der Spass für ein Wochenende?


----------



## the_Shot (29. Mai 2014)

Der Kurs selber hat 169€ gekostet zzgl. Unterkunft und Verpflegung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (29. Mai 2014)

klingt ja ,vielversprechend..........


----------



## Lavler (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo, kennt einer ein paar gute strecken für mein mich und meinem enduro in der nähe vom Kahlewart?

Ich war da heute habe aber nichts gefunden:-(


----------



## Deleted 175627 (30. Mai 2014)

Immer den Förster fragen.Der kennt sich aus.Ich kann nicht helfen.


----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2014)

der übliche tipp: schau in die touren-verabrede-threads und schliess dich einer gruppe an.
online weiss man nie wer mitliest...


----------



## esta (12. Juni 2014)

hey,

an alle die den Trail in Porta neben der Straße zum Fernsehturm fahren.
Der größte Teil ist wieder freigeschnitten allerdings hat meine Heckenschere auf den letzten Metern den Geist aufgegeben.
Wär super wenn sich jemand erbarmt und den kleinen Rest freischneidet.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2014)

Bisschen was zum belustigen^^ SOO schwer hätte ich die jetzt nicht geschätzt...





Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## criscross (16. Juni 2014)

230691 schrieb:


> Bisschen was zum belustigen^^ SOO schwer hätte ich die jetzt nicht geschätzt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist eben ne richtige Männer Gabel


----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2014)

So schaut das aus. Die gute kommt nun zu Flatout Suspension und bekommt ein dickes tuning mit allen drum und dran 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (19. Juni 2014)

*DRECKSWETTER!!!*


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Juni 2014)

Ist doch garnicht so schlimm!!! 
Duschen musst hinterher eh :-D 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juni 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> *DRECKSWETTER!!!*



Morgen wird im Schlamm gespielt... trocken wird's diesen Sommer im Wald eh nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (19. Juni 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Morgen wird im Schlamm gespielt... trocken wird's diesen Sommer im Wald eh nicht mehr...


Du hast 'ne PN!


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Juni 2014)

Ich rocke morgen den Prazöllsteig in Kaltern. Wird ganz schön staubig werden bei 30C. und furztrockenen Trails  Gruß aus Südtirol.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich rocke morgen den Prazöllsteig in Kaltern. Wird ganz schön staubig werden bei 30C. und furztrockenen Trails  Gruß aus Südtirol.


Bin ich in 6Wochen auch... Läßt mich ergo kalt


----------



## crossboss (19. Juni 2014)

Egal, m Wildwasserkajak haben wir eh nen Neo an


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich so einen Mumpitz lese, bekomme ich echt Plaque! 





"In den Fahrspuren wächst nichts."
Ja nee, iss klar! Sogar von den übelsten Trails im Deister sieht man nach einem
halben Jahr nichts mehr, wenn sie nicht mehr befahren werden.
Was für einen Mist man ungestraft drucken darf...
Das erfüllt doch fast schon den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung!


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Juli 2014)

Da hat der Vatti bereits einen Leserbrief an die NW geschickt, der nach Aussage des blattes auch zeitnah gedruckt werden soll...

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie es im Wald aussieht wenn die 3.600 Waldbesitzer alle Ihre Schilder aufgestellt haben.
BOMBENIDEE! (Etwa 6.600 Hektar Wald von 3.600 Waldbesitzern sind in privatem Besitz)

Also hat im Schnitt jeder ne 1,8 ha Parzelle. Nehmen wir mal an, dass das alle Quadrate sind (unwahrscheinlich),dann stünden alle 135 Meter
Schilder wie „Das ist Bauer Krause sein Waldstück!“ oder wie stelle ich mir das vor??
Nehmen wir mal an, dass jeder an allen 4 Seiten 2 Schilder aufbaut, dann hätten wir auf ner „normalen“ 25 km Tour --- öööhm ---
370 Schilder…. Na bitte läuft doch…. Wer es dann nicht merkt ….

Die Idee ist unfassbar geil!


----------



## poekelz (4. Juli 2014)

...ein typischer Merle Hagemeier Bericht  - keine Ahnung aber große Fre..e!


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Juli 2014)

Ich bin schon auf die "gemeinsamen Aktionen" gespannt.
Nagelbretter?
Stahlseile?
Fallgruben?


----------



## crossboss (4. Juli 2014)

für solche Artikel ist die Druckerfarbe zu schade......Zusammenfassung : die Eiche wächst leider so schlecht, wie ein legales Wegenetz für Mtbler. Was sehr gut wächst im deutschen Forst, sind _die Schilderwälder_

gemeinsame Vorabendaktion_: Fang den Biker Spiele_

_muss ich mich jetzt maskieren und bewaffnen wie Zorro wenn ich biken gehe_


----------



## freetourer (4. Juli 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen Mumpitz lese, bekomme ich echt Plaque!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merle Hagemeier - den Namen muss ich mir merken.
Ich frage mich ja immer wieder wie man so wenig Anspruch an sein eigenes geistiges Schaffen haben kann, dass man so eine schlechte Arbeit als Autor abliefert. Im Prinzip keinen blassen Schimmer von der Thematik aber mal ordentlich negative Stimmungsmache und eine einseitige Sichtweise rausgehauen. - Zum Kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Juli 2014)

Da war noch was.........äääähhhhmmmmmm ja, Halbfinale, geht doch!


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auf den Artikel geantwortet und werde mich wohl, falls einer der Beiden Hauptpersonen sich meldet, mit denen an einen Tisch setzen bei einem Bierchen und gemütlich drüber reden. Der Senior Von der Recke ist übrigens sehr nett, er duldet uns ohne große Bauwerke. Nur wenn Forstarbeiten stattfinden und ein Anlieger im Weg steht, kommt er halt weg. So seine Worte vor 1-2 Jahren, also durchaus positiv!

Wie der Junior ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Ich denke wir sollten uns um LK herum echt bemühen das es nicht ausartet.


----------



## Dennis32 (5. Juli 2014)

Was meinst du mit ausarten? Ich kenne nicht viele unnatürliche Sachen bei uns rund um Lk,  ist doch bis auf 15 cm hohe Anleger alles Natur 

rost:


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Juli 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit ausarten? Ich kenne nicht viele unnatürliche Sachen bei uns rund um Lk,  ist doch bis auf 15 cm hohe Anleger alles Natur
> 
> rost:



Nicht wirklich. Es gibt schon so einige Bikepark-Bauwerke.


----------



## Dennis32 (6. Juli 2014)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Es gibt schon so einige Bikepark-Bauwerke.


Zeigst du sie mir?


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, 100m entfernt vom Aufnahmeort deines Profilfotos geht's schon los. 

Jenseits hat schon Recht mit seinem Post.


----------



## Dennis32 (6. Juli 2014)

Gut,  aber es sind ja noch keine übertriebenen Sachen,  oder ich kenne mich in meiner Heimat nicht aus.... 

Da frage ich mich rund um Porta und Bergkirchen schon eher ob so manches denn sein muss...


----------



## crossboss (9. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## kris. (16. Juli 2014)

Toll ist auch das die die Verbreitung der *Eiche* dadurch fördern wollen das Buchen geschlagen werden um den *Fichten* mehr Platz zu geben. 

Ich frage mich auch was so in einer Rückegasse, Harvesterspur oder einem befestigten Waldweg wächst. Meistens wohl eher nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (30. Juli 2014)

Manmanmanman...ich trau mich gar nicht daran zu denken wie der Wald nach den 76 Litern Regen letzte Nacht aussieht.


----------



## kris. (30. Juli 2014)

Fangooooooo...!


----------



## OWL_Biker (30. Juli 2014)

Bei uns eigentlich ganz gut in Bi! 

Die üblichen schlammigen Wege hab ich halt ausgelassen...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Juli 2014)

weiss jemand genaueres?

http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...bteilung_will_das_Downhillfahren_stoppen.html


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2014)

1/3 der Bäume wird gefällt "um den kleineren Bäumen mehr Licht zu verschaffen" und ganz nebenher walzen die Harvester über die Strecken...
Die Fällerei hat auch bereits begonnen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Juli 2014)

also auch schon nix mehr fahrbar dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuchler (31. Juli 2014)

http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...bteilung_will_das_Downhillfahren_stoppen.html


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Juli 2014)

heuchler schrieb:


> http://www.lz.de/home/nachrichten_a...bteilung_will_das_Downhillfahren_stoppen.html


siehe drei Posts drüber...


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2014)




----------



## wolfi (31. Juli 2014)

...und ewig grüßt das murmeltier
das geseier habe ich schon schon vor 12 jahren aus dem munde der behörden gehört.
wenn seitens der kommunen ein ernsthaftes interesse bestehen würde, dann könnten die locker einen freiraum schaffen, der einen großteil aller beteiligten zufrieden stellen würde.
aber da wird bedaueren und ein funken verständnis vorgeheuchelt.
diese scheinheiligkeit kotzt mich an!!!
occupy the forrest!


----------



## nippelspanner (31. Juli 2014)

Wie aktuell ist das?
Könntest Du die Kommentare auch mal scannen und posten?
Danke im voraus und Gruß von der US-Ostküste.


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2014)

ist von heute. 
kommentare kann ich leider nicht mehr scannen, die LZ ist schon ausverkauft. (wir haben ja noch nen zeitschriftenhandel vor dem reisebüro.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Juli 2014)

oh mann...

wie ich schon bei fb geschrieben hatte:

"Man muss es differenzierter sehen: aktuell schießen dort schlechte neue Trails mit riesigen Rampen ohne Absprung scheinbar wie Pilze aus dem Boden, die noch dazu völlig wild in den Wald hineingefräst werden, das ist einfach Mist und trägt sicher zur aktuellen Problematik bei. Die seit Jahren bestehenden Strecken reichen völlig aus und funktionieren seit Jahren, werden genutzt und von allen toleriert. Ohne Probleme! Ich hoffe, dass die Kids aufhören wild zu bauen und einfach auf die bestehenden Strecken ausweichen. Wäre extrem schade wenn das dort gesperrt wird, die Hermannstrails sind weit über die Grenzen OWLs bekannt. Seit vielen Jahren."


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2014)

Das Problem war in der Tat der Wildwuchs und der hirnlose Einsatz der Kettensäge an lebenden Bäumen. 
Ich fürchte so schnell wird der neue Förster da nichts mehr tolerieren. Grade bei den Kommmentaren die der Kindergarten in der FB-Gruppe teilweise ablässt...


----------



## 230691 (31. Juli 2014)

Tja was soll man dazu sagen. Ich weiß nicht wer in welcher Facebook Gruppe ist. Ich weiß nur auf was sich Kris bezieht und dem kann man nur zustimmen.
Ich war sowohl letztes Jahr als auch dieses sehr häufig am Hermann. Es wurde immer mehr gebaut und ein neuer Trail ist auch noch dazu gekommen. Heute kamen noch welche und meinten " der Förster kann mir gar nichts sagen. Ich baue einfach weiter"
Mir ist schon einige male der Kragen geplatzt was ein paar Burschen da abgezogen haben.

Kurz gesagt: ich stimme dem von Kris zu... Ich sehe in Zukunft erstmal schwarz.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. August 2014)

bitter  waren erst letzte woche noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (1. August 2014)

Bitter 

Ich meine in jungen Jahren haben wir ja alle mal übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber wenn ältere, langjährige Locals mal was sagen, dann hört man sich das doch an und steckt aus Respekt mal zurück. Oder?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. August 2014)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Bitter
> 
> Ich meine in jungen Jahren haben wir ja alle mal übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber wenn ältere, langjährige Locals mal was sagen, dann hört man sich das doch an und steckt aus Respekt mal zurück. Oder?


War zumindest bei uns so.

Haha, zuerst gelesen:



OWL_Biker schrieb:


> aber wenn ältere, langhaarige Locals mal was sagen


 
dachte direkt an @kris.


----------



## kris. (3. August 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> dachte direkt an @kris.













das diskutieren wir aber mal bei einer hopfenkaltschale aus!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. August 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> das diskutieren wir aber mal bei einer hopfenkaltschale aus!


Geht auf mich


----------



## poekelz (8. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die Portaner: Ist der Dreimännerweg (oder auch Schluchtenweg) wieder befahrbar (mal abgesehen vom Schild am Anfang) oder liegen da immer noch die umgestürzten Bäume quer?
Und wie sieht es mit dem Ausgang auf das untere KW-Portal aus, geht das oder ist dort alles wegen der Bauarbeiten abgesperrt?


----------



## discordius (8. August 2014)

Meinst du die wolfsschlucht? Bäume lagen da vor kurzem noch. Wir bilden da immer eine Kette und heben die Bikes der Reihe nach über die Bäume.


----------



## poekelz (9. August 2014)

Genau die meinte ich. Aber ich war gestern alleine unterwegs und zu dem war an der Wittekindsburg irgendwie ein Lauftreff oder ein illegales Rennen ;-) Richtung Porta, da habe ich dort kehrt gemacht und bin wieder über Klippe und alten Kammweg nach Hause geradelt.


----------



## kris. (9. August 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Wie sicher schon viele gehört haben wurde der Downhill am Hermann vor ein paar Tagen durch massive Holzernte "zufällig" zerstört.
Seitdem hat sich eine Initiative zusammengefunden welche an der Legalisierung einer Downhillstrecke auf der Grotenburg arbeitet.
Die Jusos sind mit an Bord, Bike-Sport-Lippe wohl auch. Seit 2 Tagen läuft auch eine Online-Petition zu der ich jeden der sich für legale Downhill- und Freeridestrecken in Deutschlan wünscht gerne einlade. 
https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/downhill-in-detmold-muss-legal-werden

Ride on!


----------



## wolfi (9. August 2014)

Done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. August 2014)

yo erledigt


----------



## vogel23 (12. August 2014)

Mal eine frage, kennt sich jemand mit dem genauen aufbau der dämpferkartusche in fox gabeln aus?


----------



## basti_b (2. Oktober 2014)

passts hier rein?

Das dritte mal dieses Jahr 





Und das letzte mal ist keine 4 Wochen her.

Wobei das neu ist





wird zeit für tubeless... nervt!


----------



## criscross (2. Oktober 2014)

basti_b schrieb:


> passts hier rein?
> 
> Das dritte mal dieses Jahr
> 
> ...



sieht nach nem sauberen Durchschlag aus .....


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Oktober 2014)

Hatte ich dieses Jahr in den Alpen mit exakt dem gleichen " Lochbild" auch... Bevor ich die Löcher nicht lokalisiert hatte, dachte ich die Pumpe sei kaputt...

Ja, tubeless ruft.... Shice Odschool Fahrer, gell?


----------



## Gyro-Pita (2. Oktober 2014)

Zuwenig Luftdruck?!??!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_b (3. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich nicht. Irgendwas zwischen 1,8 - 2,0 bar, wiege komplett mit Rucksack usw keine 65kg. Wenn ich dann so lese was andere für Drücke fahren...

Allerdings sieht der Reifen sowieso nicht mehr so gut aus, möchte aber auf die 2015er Schwalbe Reifen warten (und dann Tubeless)


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Oktober 2014)

So wie der Reifen auf dem Foto aussieht, scheint er eine extrem dünne Pelle zu sein.
Wenn er eine vernünftige Apex hätte, würde er nicht so schnell durchschlagen.
Das kollidiert natürlich wiederum mit dem Wunsch nach wenig Massenträgheit, besonders beim 29er!


----------



## basti_b (7. Oktober 2014)

ist der Bontrager XR1 expert, der war halt dabei 
Und ja, der ist relativ dünn und leicht. Der muss aber einfach noch halten bis ich an die Schwalbe 2015er Modelle komme. Auch wenn nicht mehr so viel Profil vorhanden ist


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2014)

Einfach als Semi-Slick für die Strasse nehmen


----------



## Jannik-MTB (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
mir wurde geraten doch auch hier einmal auf meine Umfrage aufmerksam zu machen, da sicher einige von euch in besagtem Gebiet (Dörenberg/Hüggel) unterwegs sind. Der Natur- und Geopark TERRA.vita unternimmt jetzt einen weiteren Anlauf eine nachhaltige Lösung für Mountainbiker und andere Beteiligte (Waldbesitzer, Wanderer etc. ) zu finden. Meine Umfrage (http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/MTBhueggeliburg/) soll dabei unterstützen einen besseren Einblick zu bekommen, wieviel los ist und was die Interessen der Mountainbiker sind. Im Rahmen eines runden Tisches kann dies zudem sinnvoll sein um die zu starke Orientierung an Einzelmeinungen zu verhindern.  Wenn ihr am Dörenberg oder im Hüggel unterwegs seid, dann würde es mich freuen wenn ihr euch mal durchklickt und auch bei Bekannten auf die Umfrage aufmerksam macht.
Und das Ganze wir sicher auch nich im Sande verlaufen, da ich im Rahmen meinser Masterarbeit das Projekt betreue und die Konzeption einer Lösung Inhalt der Abeit ist. 

Grüße
Jannik


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Oktober 2014)

Boah, ist draußen ein Schei$$-Wetter.
Lasst uns mal wieder Kettenfett quatschen!
Ich fang an:
Kennt Ihr dieses Flip-Flop-Schalt-Gedöns von Shimano noch? (Frühe 2000er Jahre?)
Ein Flop war´s ja wirklich und HÄSSLICH und FETT wie die Weiber bei "Schwiegertochter gesucht"






Was fallen Euch noch für "Super" Innovationen der Bike Industrie ein?
(Also mal abgesehen von Twäntineinern )


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2014)

willst du jetzt über die schalt/bremshebel sprechen, oder über die schwiegertöchter?


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Oktober 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> willst du jetzt über die schalt/bremshebel sprechen, oder über die schwiegertöchter?


Egal!
Guckst Du unten.


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2014)

du schummelst! 

biopace? kommt zwar angeblich grade wieder in mode, wird aber glaube ich auch im 2. anlauf nix.


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Oktober 2014)

Trinkblasen von Platipus mit Gefrierbeutelverschluss.
Verwandelten den Rucksack ratzfatz in ein Aquarium zum Rumtragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (22. Oktober 2014)

Auch super: Biogrip´s
Wenn man bis dato keine Handschmerzen hatte, damit bestimmt!


----------



## kris. (22. Oktober 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Trinkblasen von Platipus mit Gefrierbeutelverschluss.
> Verwandelten den Rucksack ratzfatz in ein Aquarium zum Rumtragen.



Nur echt mit Goldfisch! 

Bikes mit Kardanantrieb fallen mir noch ein.


----------



## poekelz (22. Oktober 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Boah, ist draußen ein Schei$$-Wetter.
> Lasst uns mal wieder Kettenfett quatschen!
> Ich fang an:
> Kennt Ihr dieses Flip-Flop-Schalt-Gedöns von Shimano noch? (Frühe 2000er Jahre?)
> ...



Geil, du meinst das Geschwür auf dem Bremshebel? Waren die nur falsch zusammengebaut oder waren das die Dinger, bei denen man wie beim Rennrad mit den Bremshebeln schalten konnte?

Und ja BIOPACE war auch rattengeil, vor allem wenn man die Kettenblätter falsch zueinander montiert hatte.

Also aus den wilden und bunten 90ern fallen mir spontan einige schlimme Dinge ein: Allein die ganze Entwicklung von Federungen (AMP-Gabel und co) und gefederten Rahmen (Mountain Cycle San Andreas), Pseudofederungen a la Slinghot, der ganze Girvin-Mist ("Bananensattelfederung", Elasomerhinterbau) und als Krönung diverse geistes-entrückte Antriebsschwingen-Konstruktionen (Klein Mantra).

Die Krönung und mein persönlicher Favorit ist jedoch immer noch dieses Breezer Kite von 1989 hier mit HITE RITE dem Vorläufer der Variostützte: 





Die Industrie kann wirklich jeden Blödsinn an den Mann/Frau bringen...auch 650B Elektrodownhiller!

Als super Winterlektüre kann ich da übrigens Sheldon Brown´s Bicycle Glossary http://sheldonbrown.com/glossary.html oder auch http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/ empfehlen


----------



## poekelz (22. Oktober 2014)




----------



## SofusCorn (22. Oktober 2014)

Wie geil ist das denn? Primitiv genial


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Primitiv genial



Genau wie wir alle!


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Oktober 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...und als Krönung diverse geistes-entrückte Antriebsschwingen-Konstruktionen (Klein Mantra).


Ach, das sollte ein Fahrad sein?
Ich dachte all die Jahre immer, das wäre ein Klappstuhl...!


----------



## wolfi (23. Oktober 2014)

Auch gut....und praktisch


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich dachte all die Jahre immer, das wäre ein Klappstuhl...!



Nee... Klappstuhl sieht so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2014)

The Invisible Bicycle Helmet

Gro?artig nicht wahr;-)

?subject=Check out “| Fredrik Gertten” by Focus Forward Films on Vimeo&body=Check out “The Invisible Bicycle Helmet | Fredrik Gertten” by Focus Forward Films on Vimeo.%0A%0AThe video is available for your viewing pleasure at 



 you like this video, make sure you share it, too!%0A%0AVimeo is filled with lots of amazing videos. See more at http://vimeo.com.


----------



## wolfi (23. Oktober 2014)

Trockenhaube?


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2014)

ja , sieht so aus

Was die Bikeverfehlungen betrifft braucht man garnicht so weit zurück............

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/61711_10151246711416167_80744052_n.png

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/...33-ugliest-current-bikes-krutor_hrotor[1].jpg


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Oktober 2014)

Geil fand ich auch immer die "guten Ratschläge" in der Bike:
Trinkrucksäcke sind schon alleine deswegen Trinkflachen vorzuziehen, weil das Gewicht der Flasche/Flüssigkeit so nicht am Rahmen ist.
Das Bike fährt sich dadurch merklich agiler.
Ah ja...!

Oder noch zu V-Brake Zeiten:
Um das richtige Bremsen mit der VR-Bremse zu lernen, einfach auf der nächsten Abfahrt mal die HR-Bremse aushängen.
Sicherlich nur so lange eine gute Idee bis mal der vordere Bowdenzug reißt. *autsch*


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2014)

auch geil; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das Scott Pro Racing "Thermoplastbike" das man nicht zu lange in der prallen heißen Sonne parken sollte, weil der Rahmen ja schmelzbar ist


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Oktober 2014)

Centurion hatte mal eine "Termoshape"-Schwinge.
Der Termoplast schmolz, wenn der Bremssattel heiß wurde.
Hatte aber den Vorteil, daß man an der IS-Aufnahme keine Spacer brauchte.
Einfach mit dem Fön warm machen und passig hinbiegen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. Oktober 2014)

Und Fullys!! Erinnert sich noch wer an... oh, wait.


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe das mal im Vedes Katalog als "wünsch ich mir" angekreuzt.
Vielleicht liegt´s ja Weihnachten unterm Baum.


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Oktober 2014)

Wobei ich mir gerade nicht sicher bin, was ich gerade geiler finde: den TURBOSPOKE selbst oder einfach nur den Namen der I-Netz Seite 'BOYTOYS'


----------



## crossboss (24. Oktober 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal im Vedes Katalog als "wünsch ich mir" angekreuzt.
> Vielleicht liegt´s ja Weihnachten unterm Baum.



wie geil diese Shice.......obwohl.....wir ja damals noch mit Testosterongeladenen Bierdeckeln am Bonazarad gespielt haben,-) War sehr umweltfreundlich dazu!

Falls das Christkind mir den Vogel zeigt: ......ich habe ja noch meine unterschwellig, leicht aufdringliche DT Swiss Naben Ratsche, im Trekkingradresonanzbomber. Dazu bastel  nen Papprohr  an den hinteren Bremsockel- feddich!


----------



## poekelz (24. Oktober 2014)

Also ich schreibe für Weihnachten auf meinen Wunschzettel den Wham-o-Wheelie Bar - endlich auf dem Hinterrad fahren ohne auf die Fresse legen!


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Oktober 2014)

Den Turbospoke hatte ich im beinharten Enduro-Test.

+ XC-Gewicht
+ DH-Optik
+ MX-Sound
+ ENDURO

- Montiermöglichkeiten an voluminösen Kettenstreben
- kein Matchmaker für Montage mit Fahrradständer
- Farbabrieb an Speichen

*Prädikat: "nützlich"*


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2014)

Mal zurück zum Ernst des Lebens (wer ist eigentlich dieser Ernst?!? )

Wie ja die meisten wissen dürften, ist die nich ganz legale Downhillstrecke am Hermann dieses Jahr zerstört worden.
Die Legalisierungsbemühungen laufen und wir haben auch die Jusos, die SPD und Bike Sprt Lippe hinter uns.
Was jetzt noch fehlt sind ein paar Engagierte Ü18 Gravity-Biker die sich mit einbringen. Bei der Übergabe der Petitionsunterschriften an den Landesverband war leider keiner von denen die dort immer fuhren zugegen, was natürlich bei Verein und Politikern nicht sonderlich gut angekommen ist.

Zwar war die Uhrzeit mit 17 Uhr nicht wirklich ideal und der Ort in Lemgo für Schüler ohne Führerschein oder Fahrdienst der Eltern ebenfalls, aber mit ein paar mehr Erwachsenen in der Gruppe hätte man vielleicht doch 1 oder 2 gefunden. 
Momentan sieht es so aus als gäbe es am 02.11. in der Gastronomie am Hermann ein Treffen (fast) aller betroffenen Biker. 
Uhrzeit muss noch abgeklopft werden.

Wer von den Detmoldern (oder Umgebung) sich gerne einbringen möchte ist gerne eingeladen.


----------



## the_Shot (25. Oktober 2014)

Grundsätzlich befürworte ich diese Aktion, was soll Thenor des Treffens sein? Produktiver Gedankenaustausch mit gewissen Schwerpunkten und Zielsetzungen, oder ehr Geplänkel? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber nur um ein bisschen rum zu quatschen fahr ich nicht zum Hermann.


----------



## kris. (25. Oktober 2014)

nicht?!  

also..... erstmal steht kennenlernen auf dem programm. nicht alle kennen sich bisher untereinander. vieleicht kenne ich auch bloss nicht alle. 
das sollte nach ein paar minuten erledigt sein. danach wirds dann produktiv mit was-ist-bisher-passiert, was-muss-als-nächstes-passieren, wer-macht-was-und-wann und wann-trifft-man-sich-wieder. 
und abschliessend solle noch zeit sein zum quatschen und für eine hopfenkaltschale.


----------



## the_Shot (26. Oktober 2014)

Ok, muss mal gucken ob ich das den Tag einrichten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (8. November 2014)

DT Swiss sucht Verstärkung in Rheda Wiedenbrück, weitere Informationen findet ihr im Anhang.


----------



## SofusCorn (8. November 2014)

Da hat wohl jemand zu viele Begriffe aus der Softskill-Suchmaschine einfließen lassen:
Sie suchen also den dynamischen, kommunikativen, teamfähigen, präzisen, selbstständigen, zuverlässigen, flexiblen, belastbaren Fahrradmechaniker mit guter Auffassungsgabe, gutem technischen Verständnis, effektiver Arbeitsweise.
Hab ich was übersehen? Achja, impliziert durch die Leidenschaft fürs Radfahren: motiviert.


----------



## crossboss (14. November 2014)

.


----------



## 230691 (5. Dezember 2014)

Tach zusammen, besteht Interesse bei der Trek Bike Attack in Lenzerheide mitzufahren?
Ich bin bereits mit einem Arbeitskollegen angemeldet. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2014)

Wo wir grad beim Thema Veranstaltung sind:
Ob wir für nächstes Jahr nochmal den OWL-Enduro-Cup in Angriff nehmen?


----------



## 230691 (2. Januar 2015)

Fährt hier zufällig einer das Propain Tyee in Größe S?


----------



## kris. (2. Januar 2015)

hier schon versucht?
http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/friends.html


----------



## the_Shot (2. Januar 2015)

Dennis, für dich? Dann ist S zu klein. Der Wiehenrenner hat eins in M. Hau den doch mal an.

Ps: schick mir mal bitte deine neue Handy Nr. Danke


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Januar 2015)

Nachträglich: Frohes Neues an alle!

Verdammt still im OWL Abteil geworden.
Unterhalten sich alle nur noch in Whatsapp Gruppen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyD (8. Januar 2015)

Dir auch ein frohes Neues!

Das ist noch die "Fressstarre" von Weihnachten/Silvester!


----------



## Dennis32 (8. Januar 2015)

Bei diesem Pisswetter kann man ja kaum fahren.... 

War die letzten 3 mal auf einem Untergrund unterwegs den man nur bedingt als Waldboden bezeichnen kann. 
Hatte eher so die Konsistenz von Mutters Buttercremetorte :haufen: 

Es wird Zeit für Frost


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2015)

Oder Frühling


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. Januar 2015)

hat doch nix mit dem wetter zu tun.


----------



## Dennis32 (8. Januar 2015)

Ups,  habe Stammtisch überlesen und dachte ich bin im Touren verabrede Thread,  sorry...


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

Yo Männers, auch noch ein schön trockenes frohes Neues ;-)

Pisswetter! Ja richtig scheisse isses.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Januar 2015)

....und ich sach noch: ´n Treckingbike von der Marke mit dem Würfel...?
.
.
.
Besorg dir wieder ´n Rocky!


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

Nö


----------



## the_Shot (8. Januar 2015)

Ahoi und noch ein frohes Neues in die Runde. Das Wetter ist i.A. völliger Murks, könnt kotzen. Wie sieht's denn dieses Jahr mit ner OWL Rennveranstaltung aus?


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2015)

....gute Frage...


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2015)

Jau, ich denke wenigstens 1x Hasenkanzel solten wir hinbekommen!


----------



## DirtyD (8. Januar 2015)

Ich merke schon...
Ich bräuchte mal eine Landkarte mit HotSpotts für Anfänger! 
Die ganzen Namen sagen mir nix!


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2015)

oder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## DirtyD (8. Januar 2015)

Oder das! 
Aber vorher muss ich wohl noch was ein meiner Kondition tun! 

Freue mich aber dennoch über jede Mitfahrgelegenheit!


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Januar 2015)

Hi Dirty.
Wenn ich das nächste Mal im Wiehengebirge unterwegs bin, sage ich dir hier Bescheid.
Wir treffen und meistens am Kaiserhof in Barkhausen und fahren dann Richtung Lu'Egge.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyD (8. Januar 2015)

Hey Kiwi,

das ist Top, danke! 
Na dann hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter! 
Bis dahin!

Gruß, 
Dennis


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## poekelz (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn der "Schäferhund" auf dem Trial vor dir mal kein Halsband hat....

http://www.lz.de/owl/20314951_Der-Wolf-ist-zurueck-in-Ostwestfalen.html


In der NW von heute steht auch ein Artikel drüber...leider noch nicht online.


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2015)

Naja... Grenze zu Niedersachsen. Bei dem Gebiet das ein Wolf so durchstreunt.
Noch etwas früh von einer Rückkehr zu sprechen, aber trotzdem schön.
Zu Gesicht bekommen werden wir ihn wohl genau so oft wie Luchs und Wildkatze. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 175627 (24. Januar 2015)

in australien ist mann/frau weiter


----------



## kris. (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## Nico Laus (24. Januar 2015)

Beim Känguru müssten beide Kurbelarme in die gleiche Richtung zeigen. Das würde abgehen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. Februar 2015)

Was geht hier eigentlich ab.
https://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/
Augen auf ,Mund zu und buddeln bis der Arzt kommt.Oder warum der angekündigte Mitgliederschwund bei der Legalisierung einer Strecke im Teuto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2015)

tja, sieht so aus als wollten 28 von 40 keine mitgliedsbeiträge bezahlen so lange es noch keine strecke gibt.
das man manchmal auch in vorleistung gehen muss, um etwas zu erreichen ist eine erkenntnis die sich nur cent-weise durchsetzt.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Februar 2015)

Schade das es sowas um Minden oder porta herum nicht gibt.... 

Aber Bielefeld ist zu weit weg um regelmäßig dort zu biken oder sich einzubringen.


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2015)

hm, gibt es dafür in porta und minden nicht ein paar geduldete strecken?


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Februar 2015)

Ja gibt es,  aber geduldet ist halt auch nur geduldet....


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2015)

das stimmt.
ist aber immer noch besser als nüscht, so wie bei uns.


----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2015)

Hhmmm, geduldete Streckenbau........oder eher vllt Irrtum. Möglicherweise waren die Besitzer bisher nicht bereit ,sich die Arbeit zu machen, alles wegzureissen. Denn damit verdient man ja nix, im Gegenteil! 


Der Verein dümpelt auf recht niedrigem Niveau rum, schade für Bi...........das Alle meinen, die Andren sollten zuerst was tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (9. Februar 2015)

Im Bereich Bergkirchen Porta ist ein großer Vorteil das die Teile vom Wald,  in denen sich die Trails befinden nicht mehr wirtschaftlich genutzt werden,  daher fallen sie auch nicht den rücksichtslosen Harvester Fahrern zum Opfer..... Das sieht in Lübbecke leider ganz anders aus,  ich will garnicht wissen wieviele Std ich hier schon Zeugs bei Seite geräumt habe 

Dafür teilt man sich die Wege in Porta zum Teil mit den Wanderern, die gelegentlich den Beliebtheitsgrad einer.......  Ach,  lassen wir das....


----------



## crossboss (9. Februar 2015)

.....Beliebtheitsgrad ähnlich  Arschhaaren haben....

"Haben sie keine Klingel!?" / "Sorry, nein, ich brauchte mein Geld für 'n Carbonrahmen!" + "Nee, entschuldige, haste mal nen €  fürn SUV !?"

"Ich dachte, Sie wollen mir in die Hacken fahren.....!?" versus  "Ja , aber ich habe zu viel Freude, am freundlichen Gruß !?"

"Oooch ,haben Sei mich aber erschreckt....!"  versus   "Sie sehen aber auch nicht wirklich besser aus.....! "


----------



## Deleted 175627 (10. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hhmmm, geduldete Streckenbau........oder eher vllt Irrtum. Möglicherweise waren die Besitzer bisher nicht bereit ,sich die Arbeit zu machen, alles wegzureissen. Denn damit verdient man ja nix, im Gegenteil!
> 
> 
> Der Verein dümpelt auf recht niedrigem Niveau rum, schade für Bi...........das Alle meinen, die Andren sollten zuerst was tun



Man lernt mit seiner Aufgabe.Eine Wertung hineinzulegen finde ich den Leuten gegenüber unfair die versuchen die Hände aus den Taschen zu nehmen um etwas zu verändern.
Zumal der Verein selbst, unwissend ist,was den speziellen Bereich angeht;also angewiesen,auf die "Neuen Mitglieder".

Ich habe vor langer Zeit,eine Empfehlung,bei einer Unterschriftenaktion an der Kirche der August-Bebel-Str. abgegeben.
Die Dimb.Wurde aber von den damaligen Bestreitern als unklug abgelehnt.
Für zwanzig Euro Jahresbeitrag könnte Mann/Frau vielleicht zweigleisig fahren.


----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2015)

Die DIMB mit ins Boot zu holen wurde als unklug abgelehnt?!  
Mann kann sich auch selbst ins Bein schiessen...


----------



## crossboss (10. Februar 2015)

Da gebe ich Kris und Delfinsurfer gern Recht , die haben ne große Lobby und Erfahrung. Ich mache auch dem Verein und tollen der Initiatve keinen Vorwurf. habe slbst schon teilgenommen, 

Das Interesse der hiesigen Biker scheint merkwürdig klein, dort mitzumachen. So wird das leider erstmal nix, wenn man sich selbst boykottiert;-)


----------



## Amokles (11. Februar 2015)

Zum thema dh strecke in bielefeld  und vereinseintritt:



Was mich einfach abhält ist der direkte nutzen. Wenn ich mir einen neuen satz reifen kaufe habe ich einen neuen satz reifen. Bei eintritt in den verein habe ich erstmal nur 95€ weniger im protmonee. Der Versicherungsschutz ist schön, wo genau der Unterschied zu meiner Krankenversicherung besteht raff ich nicht. Ich weis das die Jugendabteilung ein auch ein hallentraining ohne bike macht. Sowas für Erwachsene würde die sache für mich persönlich schon viel attraktiver machen. Dazu kommt das ich als allmountain/enduro Fahrer keinen großen bedarf für eine downhill strecke habe. Ich denke ein flowtrail wie er in vielen Orten in deutschland gerade entsteht ist für den großteil der bielefelder biker viel interessanter. Downhill im eigentlichen Sinne machen eher die jüngeren fahren die... Naja sagen wir mal... Die sache nicht in ihrer Gesamtheit betrachtenEin flowtrail ohne große hindernisse würde warscheinlich auch nicht nur viel mehr biker ansprechen sondern ist für die behörden, Besitzer, stadt, etc, viel verträglicher, da keine großen hindernisse gebaut werden, evtl durch nähe einer Gaststätte ließe sich diese dann noch einbinden und und und. Ideen hätte ich dazu genug


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2015)

......auch früher haben wir Strecken für Endurobiker und Crosser gefordert......mit Motor .......natürlich........und nur wenige, bis garkeine  legalen Strecken bekommen.
Ich weis davon ein hübsches Liedchen zu singen, andere wie _wolfi_ z.b. auch. Nicht selten wurden wir vom frustriertem  Militär und Förstern auf dem Truppenübungsplatz vergeblich gejagt. 

Das Thema hat sich über die Jahre totgelaufen. Mein Enthusiasmus hält sich in Grenzen, nach 24 Jahren MTB.....unterstützen würe ich aber Projekte grundsätzlich ohne direkt Mitglied im Zugvogel zu sein.

Bild von mir und meiner 350er Viertaktmaschine  entstand 1986, natürlich  beim _Endurobiken_;-) Vllt sollten wir mal zeigen wie friedlich und schonend Fahrradfahren dagegen ist, indem wir alle wieder mit nem Mopped statt Radl durch den Wald fahren,-) Als Demo!


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

...vor allem wird Situation mit dem geeigneten Grundstück durch den Bau der A33 nicht einfacher. Viele Grundstückbesitzer, welche durch den Bau der Autobahn ihre Grundstücke frei geben mussten, bekommen/bekamen neue Ausgleichsflächen im Teuto.

Was jetzt aber fest steht, der Bauer Meyer zur Bentrup wird einen See bekommen: http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/L...eche-Mit-der-Autobahn-33-kommt-der-Quelle-See

Ob der See jetzt öffentlich wird oder als Badesee genutzt werden kann, weiss ich jetzt nix konkretes. Ihm gehört aber auch die ganze Fläche oberhalb der B86 - ehemalige Strecken wie der Egon-Trail usw.. Vielleicht sollte sich der RC Zugvogel mit diesem Mann in Verbindung setzen, (sobald es schon nicht getan wurde) denn es wird durch den Bau des Sees auch viel Material (Baumaterial) geben.


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2015)

ich glaube die sind schon  dran an Ihm.  Er war ja erst soo begeistert, von den Fahrleistungen der Biker im Gelände. Nur versicherungstechnisch sah er da Probleme auf Ihn zukommen. Mal mer mal, man Ihn mit ins Boot nehmen kann.................das kostet natürlich.

Und zum Thema vorleistung fürn Verein sage ich nur : Ohne wäre im Deister nix gegangen, wir profitieren Alle etwas davon. Erst ne DH oder Freeridestrecke, Lobbyaufbau usw. parallel,wenn es gut liefe ist vllt auch mehr drin, wie Flowtrailprjekte. Jeder könnte mitwirken, damit das Projekt den eigenen Wünschen entspricht;-)


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2015)

wer es ernst nimmt, kommt mal unverbindlich zum Infoabend.....

https://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

war heute mal wieder am Herman.....
da ist ja wieder richtig was los....so DH technisch,
jede menge FF Fahrer gesehen .....


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2015)

Ja...  

Wir stehen kurz vor der Genehmigung der legalen Strecke, da hilft das fahren auf der zerstörten Strecke ganz toll.


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

hm...das scheint die Cracks da nicht weiter zu stören...
meine Frage , ob die Strecken alle wieder befahrbar sind,
wurde jedenfalls bejaht......


----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (23. Februar 2015)

Für die Leute habe ich einen Standart.
Die Bretter vor dem Kopf können auch die Bühne der Welt bedeuten.


----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2015)

BÄMM!


----------



## 230691 (3. Mai 2015)

Huhu^^


----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (13. Juni 2015)

Ist hier jemand anwesend, der eine Manitou Mattoc fährt?
Oder kennt hier einer einen, der eine besitzt?

Würde die gerne mal fahren


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juli 2015)

Ja ich glaube ich habe da jemanden der hier damit rumfährt.


----------



## 230691 (9. Juli 2015)

Zu spät... Habe bereits eine


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2015)

BÄMM!   

http://www.lz.de/lippe/detmold/20524593_Freie-Fahrt-fuer-Downhill-am-Hermann.html


----------



## crossboss (28. Juli 2015)

......


----------



## Danimal (28. Juli 2015)

Super!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (28. Juli 2015)

ja herzlichen glückwunsch

das ging dann ja doch recht fix.
da sieht mann mal wieder, dass es zum großen teil von den beteiligten der kommunalen behörden abhängig ist.
denn gerne verstecken die sich hinter den landesbehörden.... aber da geht einiges wenn der wille ernsthaft vorhanden
ist, und nicht (wie ich es hier in bielefeld erlebt habe) nur vorgeheuchelt wird. und leider scheint sich hier in
bielefeld von der seite her nicht viel geändert zu haben... da nutzen auch so engagierte methoden wie fotos vor dem rathaus und
promo-videos nix.... leider

grüße ins lippische
wolfi


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2015)

ja, die kommune war sehr hilfreich.
grade auch weil sie in unserem fall der waldbesitzer war und die förster auch auf unserer seite sind.

bei euch ist wohl viel privatwald, das macht die sache schwieriger.
was aber auch keine ausrede für einen derart langen prozess sein kann.
vielleicht färbt eine erfolgreiche umsetzung ja auf euch ab...


----------



## poekelz (28. Juli 2015)

Ach so:
"Downhillfahren ist, wenn man auf speziellen Fahrrädern und mitten in der Natur schnell bergab fährt."   

(Zitat aus dem LZ-Artikel)


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2015)

jetzt weisst du endlich bescheid!


----------



## JENSeits (15. November 2015)

Gibts eigentlich schon ein OWL-Winterpokalteam? Nur noch Morgen (Montag) kann da etwas an Teams zusammen gestellt werden!


----------



## MightyMike (15. November 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon ein OWL-Winterpokalteam? Nur noch Morgen (Montag) kann da etwas an Teams zusammen gestellt werden!


Also wir haben schon eins - Rolling Hippos


----------



## crossboss (18. November 2015)

Alutech macht Winterschlußverkauf,-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/686881-alutech-fanes-4-0-rahmen-schwarz


----------



## crossboss (19. November 2015)

wer sich ranhält .........direkt bei Alutech kostet die Fanes 4.0 nur noch 999,-€
Gruß Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2016)

Doofe Frage in die Runde:
Hat jemand nen Hardtail o.ä. für meine Größe (196cm) abzugeben bzw für 1 Monat zu verleihen?

Danke & LG


----------



## poekelz (1. April 2016)

Oben am Stein (Heidbrink) im Wiehen hab ich eben ein Paar schwarze Fleecehandschuhe der Marke "Bart" gefunden. 

Hab sie oben auf den Stein gelegt, nur falls jemand seine vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (2. Mai 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand dieses Werkzeug:

http://www.power2max.de/europe/Produkt/werkzeug/spezialwerkzeug-fur-rotor-3d/

Und würde mir für einen kleinen Obolus den Lockring an meiner Kurbel nachziehen?

Sportliche Grüße
Peter


----------



## Peter88 (2. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Doofe Frage in die Runde:
> Hat jemand nen Hardtail o.ä. für meine Größe (196cm) abzugeben bzw für 1 Monat zu verleihen?
> 
> Danke & LG



Suchst du noch?
Du wärst der Nutzer des HT?

Habe eins zu verleihen. Jedoch nur mit 1x10 fach Schaltung.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2016)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Suchst du noch?
> Du wärst der Nutzer des HT?
> 
> Habe eins zu verleihen. Jedoch nur mit 1x10 fach Schaltung.


Hallo Peter, danke dir. Das neue bekomme ich am 11ten, das schaffe ich jetzt noch ohne. Aber dankesehr, lieb von dir 

LG Jens 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Mai 2016)

Habe hier schon länger nicht mehr mitgelesen, falls das also schon mal Thema war, bitte nicht meckern.
Der Trail im angehängten Bild am Eisernen Anton ist nicht mehr befahrbar, weil die Forstarbeiter unglücklicherweise vergessen haben, etliche Äste wegzuräumen. Ebenso ging es der Verlängerung dieses Trails, der nicht auf der Karte drauf ist.
Gab es schon mal den Versuch, in einer Gruppenaktion dem Forst unter die Arme zu greifen und den Weg für Wanderer und Mountainbiker wieder frei zu machen?


----------



## criscross (5. Mai 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Habe hier schon länger nicht mehr mitgelesen, falls das also schon mal Thema war, bitte nicht meckern.
> Der Trail im angehängten Bild am Eisernen Anton ist nicht mehr befahrbar, weil die Forstarbeiter unglücklicherweise vergessen haben, etliche Äste wegzuräumen. Ebenso ging es der Verlängerung dieses Trails, der nicht auf der Karte drauf ist.
> Gab es schon mal den Versuch, in einer Gruppenaktion dem Forst unter die Arme zu greifen und den Weg für Wanderer und Mountainbiker wieder frei zu machen?


das wurde schon öfter versucht....
aber irgendwelche Waldwichtel haben dann alles wieder zugelegt


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Mai 2016)

Hm. Schade. Der Abkürzungstrail bei der ersten Kurve Hermannsweg hinter Gasthaus Deppe ist auch zugelegt.
Und östlich der Autobahnunterführung gabs einen netten kleinen Paralleltrail, der ist auch dicht. Das dürfte wohl alles derselbe Waldbesitzer sein.


----------



## criscross (5. Mai 2016)

gut möglich....
es sind aber leider  noch mehrere Trails mit Bäumen dicht gemacht worden...

warst wohl lange nicht im Wald


----------



## DerBergschreck (5. Mai 2016)

Ist denn klar, wem wir diesen Hass zu verdanken haben?


----------



## wosch (5. Mai 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ist denn klar, wem wir diesen Hass zu verdanken haben?


Uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (6. Mai 2016)

Hier in Steinhagen und Umgebung genau das gleiche. 
Die dicken Stämme sind zum Großteil weggebracht worden. Das kleinere Gestrüpp wurde in Massen zufällig auf die Trails gelegt.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Mai 2016)

wird das zulegen von trails als störend empfunden?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Uns?



Warum? Weil wir Wege benutzen, was uns nach dem gesetzlichen Betretungsrecht zusteht? Und was ist mit den Wanderern? Die sind von Sperrungen noch stärker betroffen, weil sie aufgrund ihrer geringeren Geschwindigkeit viel länger brauchen um eine Sperrung zu umgehen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> wird das zulegen von trails als störend empfunden?


Als MTB-Poser und E-Bike-Fahrer verstehst du das nicht.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> anscheinend ja, sonst würde sich hier nicht darüber aufgeregt.


Aufregen ist ein Teil.Im Forum schreiben der zweite Teil.Sind denn Lösungsvorschläge wünschenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Danimal (6. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich mir anschaue, welche ehemals schönen, schmalen und naturbelassenen Singletrails von Harvestern und Forstmaschinen in breite, tiefe Schlammpisten verwandelt wurden, dann kann ich solche Aktionen nur total lächerlich finden. Aber mit Vernunft hat das eh alles nix zu tun. Der Harvester verdient Geld, darum darf der auch die Wege kaputtmachen, aber der Mountainbiker bringt kein Geld.
Ihr müsst nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Waldbesitzer selbst die Trails zulegen. Das sind ganz oft selbsternannte Waldsheriffs (meistens ältliche, verbiesterte Single-Männer oder welche, die es bald sein werden) oder Pfadfinder-Gruppen (kein Witz, schon erlebt). Am besten ist es, die inflagranti zu erwischen, zu fotografieren und im Zweifelsfall anzuzeigen. Natürlich immer schön höflich bleiben.

Cheers,
D


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> mich interessiert sowas ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich, da die waldbesitzer wahrscheinlich sehr oft im recht sind.
> wenn ich mir angucke was hier bei uns zwischen kaiser wilhelm und lutternscher egge alles für neue abkürzungen und wege quer den hang hinunter entstehen ist auch mein verständnis, obwohl ich kein waldbesitzer bin, irgendwo am ende.



Wenn hundert Meter weiter ein Harvester durch den Wald gepflügt ist, sind ein paar MTB Trail sowas von unerheblich.
Es ist ganz einfach: wo Bäume gefällt werden dürfen, darf auch Rad gefahren werden.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschaue, welche ehemals schönen, schmalen und naturbelassenen Singletrails von Harvestern und Forstmaschinen in breite, tiefe Schlammpisten verwandelt wurden, dann kann ich solche Aktionen nur total lächerlich finden. Aber mit Vernunft hat das eh alles nix zu tun. Der Harvester verdient Geld, darum darf der auch die Wege kaputtmachen, aber der Mountainbiker bringt kein Geld.
> Ihr müsst nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Waldbesitzer selbst die Trails zulegen. Das sind ganz oft selbsternannte Waldsheriffs (meistens ältliche, verbiesterte Single-Männer oder welche, die es bald sein werden) oder Pfadfinder-Gruppen (kein Witz, schon erlebt). Am besten ist es, die inflagranti zu erwischen, zu fotografieren und im Zweifelsfall anzuzeigen. Natürlich immer schön höflich bleiben.



In einzelnen Fällen magst du Recht haben. Aber bei dem von mir oben angeführten Trail liegt da soviel Zeug rum, das kann doch eigentlich nur mit Maschinen da hingebracht worden sein.

EDIT: Was sind eigentlich die optimalen Arbeitsbedingungen für Holzwürmer und Borkenkäfer?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (6. Mai 2016)

Zumindest ich habe offiziell ausgewiesene und in Karten verzeichnete Wege gemeint. Letztendlich muss man sich eben damit abfinden wie es ist. Es wird immer Harvester geben die den Wald wie Köln 45 zurück lassen, genauso wie es immer einige Kollegen geben wird, die genauso wenig Rücksicht auf den Wald nehmen wie ihre Besitzer und deren schwere Maschinen


----------



## wosch (6. Mai 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Als MTB-Poser und E-Bike-Fahrer verstehst du das nicht.


Hey, wenn du in Umgebung Bielefeld durch den Teuto fährst, dort zufällig auf einen richtig schönen, flowigen Singletrail triffst und runterballerst, und dir dann der Gedanke kommt: was für ein geiler Trail, alle Äste weggeräumt, Brombeerzweige behutsam beiseite gelegt, schöne flowige Linie, sieht irgendwie aus, als ob der von jemandem heimlich gepflegt würde, DANN war es garantiert der so von dir genannte MTB-POSER und E-Bike Fahrer.
Also: wenn irgendwas rumliegt, nicht lange rumheulen (bringt auch hier nichts), anhalten, den Mist beiseite räumen und hoffen dass es alle so machen. MTB-ler sind im Gegensatz zu Waldbesitzern in der Überzahl!


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Also: wenn irgendwas rumliegt, nicht lange rumheulen (bringt auch hier nichts), anhalten, den Mist beiseite räumen und hoffen dass es alle so machen. MTB-ler sind im Gegensatz zu Waldbesitzern in der Überzahl!



Ja, aber allein hätte ich die Sperren gestern nicht weg bekommen, da waren einfach zu fette Dinger dabei.

Vielleicht sollten wir Geld zusammenschmeissen und uns einen Forums-Harvester zulegen - rosa wäre zum Beispiel eine schöne Farbe. Von mir aus auch mit Federung


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Zumindest ich habe offiziell ausgewiesene und in Karten verzeichnete Wege gemeint. Letztendlich muss man sich eben damit abfinden wie es ist. Es wird immer Harvester geben die den Wald wie Köln 45 zurück lassen, genauso wie es immer einige Kollegen geben wird, die genauso wenig Rücksicht auf den Wald nehmen wie ihre Besitzer und deren schwere Maschinen



Das stimmt, aber darum geht es in diesem Fall nicht. Es wurde hier überhaupt kein Holz geschlagen, sondern lediglich der Weg vorsätzlich blockiert.


----------



## wosch (6. Mai 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ja, aber allein hätte ich die Sperren gestern nicht weg bekommen, da waren einfach zu fette Dinger dabei.
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir Geld zusammenschmeissen und uns einen Forums-Harvester zulegen - rosa wäre zum Beispiel eine schöne Farbe. Von mir aus auch mit Federung



Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, einfacher aber:
http://www.bti.de/shop-de/product/239912-Japanische-Handsäge/9003461-J-Mehrzwecksäge


----------



## criscross (6. Mai 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, einfacher aber:
> http://www.bti.de/shop-de/product/239912-Japanische-Handsäge/9003461-J-Mehrzwecksäge


oder das Schüler Model,  die kleine Klappsäge von Lidl für 3,99...
gibts hin u.wieder bei den Garten Aktionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (6. Mai 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> oder das Schüler Model,  die kleine Klappsäge von Lidl für 3,99...
> gibts hin u.wieder bei den Garten Aktionen


Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semtex

und die hier um den Hund vom Förster abzulenken:
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/hunde/hundesnacks/drops_leckerli


----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Mai 2016)

wosch schrieb:


> Prinzipiell eine gute Idee, einfacher aber:
> http://www.bti.de/shop-de/product/239912-Japanische-Handsäge/9003461-J-Mehrzwecksäge



Die sieht gut aus. Kann man bestimmt auch für Notamputationen nehmen, wenn die Hand im Geäst festklemmt (da bekommt der Begriff "Handsäge" eine ganz neue Bedeutung). Ein passendes Stück Holz zum drauf beissen würde sich ja wohl finden lassen.
(Trailsperrungen können ja auch richtig lustig sein)


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Mai 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Die sieht gut aus. Kann man bestimmt auch für Notamputationen nehmen, wenn die Hand im Geäst festklemmt (da bekommt der Begriff "Handsäge" eine ganz neue Bedeutung). Ein passendes Stück Holz zum drauf beissen würde sich ja wohl finden lassen.
> (Trailsperrungen können ja auch richtig lustig sein)


sprichst du aus erfahrung oder vom hören sagen?


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2016)

Trails kommen und gehen ...ganz normal. 
Wenn man dort weiter fahren will, was ja auch meist illegal ist, gibt es wohl nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder man überwindet sich und räumt mal etwas für sich und Andere auf oder man läßt es.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (7. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Trails kommen und gehen ...ganz normal.
> Wenn man dort weiter fahren will, was ja auch meist illegal ist, gibt es wohl nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder man überwindet sich und räumt mal etwas für sich und Andere auf oder man läßt es.


warum für andere?warum nicht gemeinsam.


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2016)

Man räumt für den eigenen Nutzen auf un gleichzeitig irgendwie auch für Andere Fahrer, die es dann eben auch nutzen können. 
Wenn ich gerade unterwegs bin, warte ich nicht erst auf ne zufällige Gruppe, sondern hol z. B. einfach die Rosenschere ( für Trailpflege bewährt) für die Brennesseln und Dornen raus und fang dann gleich einfach mal an. "Bibertrail"

Wenn sich jedoch zukünftig ne "Rückerkolonne" fände wäre ja schon toll.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Man räumt für den eigenen Nutzen auf un gleichzeitig irgendwie auch für Andere Fahrer, die es dann eben auch nutzen können.
> Wenn ich gerade unterwegs bin, warte ich nicht erst auf ne zufällige Gruppe, sondern hol z. B. einfach die Rosenschere ( für Trailpflege bewährt) für die Brennesseln und Dornen raus und fang dann gleich einfach mal an. "Bibertrail"
> 
> Wenn sich jedoch zukünftig ne "Rückerkolonne" fände wäre ja schon toll.


Versteh ich nicht.Kann man sich nicht mehr verabreden.in der gruppe sollen doch gemeinsame aktionen viel mehr spaß machen.hier wurden zudem trails beschrieben die schon etwas mehr als eine rosenschere benötigten.na ja egal.wir in unserer region plegen noch die gruppenarbeit.


----------



## crossboss (8. Mai 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.Kann man sich nicht mehr verabreden.in der gruppe sollen doch gemeinsame aktionen viel mehr spaß machen.hier wurden zudem trails beschrieben die schon etwas mehr als eine rosenschere benötigten.na ja egal.wir in unserer region plegen noch die gruppenarbeit.


Lies einfach aufmerksamer, bevor du den Inhalt verklärst. Wir hier im Bi Westen machen was zusammen aber auch spontan auf der Solorunde. Und das wars jetzt auch von mir zum lang diskutierten  Thema;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wenn sich jedoch zukünftig ne "Rückerkolonne" fände wäre ja schon toll.



In Bayern sollen aus Naturschutzgründen vermehrt Rückepferde eingesetzt werden. Man müsste also ein trailtaugliches Rückepferd mit auf Tour nehmen - das wärs! Vielleicht kann man ja irgendwo eines ausleihen unter dem tierfreundlichen Vorwand, das Pferd ein wenig ausführen zu wollen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Lies einfach aufmerksamer, bevor du den Inhalt verklärst. Wir hier im Bi Westen machen was zusammen aber auch spontan auf der Solorunde. Und das wars jetzt auch von mir zum lang diskutierten  Thema;-)


sorry,hier wird nichts verklärt und meine aufmerksamkeit hab ich mir Noch erhalten.es gibt halt unterschiedliche wahrnehmungen der menschen und das gehört in einem forum dazu.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2016)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> In Bayern sollen aus Naturschutzgründen vermehrt Rückepferde eingesetzt werden. Man müsste also ein trailtaugliches Rückepferd mit auf Tour nehmen - das wärs! Vielleicht kann man ja irgendwo eines ausleihen unter dem tierfreundlichen Vorwand, das Pferd ein wenig ausführen zu wollen.



Pferd-Gute Idee! 
wenn man keines dabei hat reicht oft das Öko-Fichtenfahrrad aus dem Baumarkt. 
Mir hat mein kleiner _Freund_, die letzten Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Für die kleinen, sagen wir mal freundlich, "Sturmschäden" bis 300mm Dicke, recht 
gut geeignet,-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Pferd-Gute Idee!
> wenn man keines dabei hat reicht oft das Öko-Fichtenfahrrad aus dem Baumarkt.
> Mir hat mein kleiner _Freund_, die letzten Jahre gute Dienste geleistet. Für die kleinen, sagen wir mal freundlich, "Sturmschäden" bis 300mm Dicke, recht
> gut geeignet,-)



Hast du die grosse (ca. 33 cm lang) oder die kleine (ca. 22 cm lang)?


----------



## poekelz (10. Mai 2016)

...für die "Sturmschäden bis 300mm" ist die 33cm lange version angesagt, die passt auch in den Camelbak.


----------



## crossboss (10. Mai 2016)

yepp die lange , ca 25 €, im Baumarkt . Passt ebenfalls ins _Mule._

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Xtract-...l.html?WT.srch=1&origin=pla&WT.mc_id=de12a999

Mit der kurzen müßte man rundherum sägen ; ist mühsamer, aber geht wenn man nicht nur so dicke Dinger zerteilen muß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (10. Mai 2016)

klappspaten mitnehmen, querliegende bäume anschaufeln und einen zettel für den baumrücker zurücklassen auf dem man seinen dank bekundet, dass er sich die mühe gemacht hat die schwere und zeitaufwändige arbeit des holzschichtens zu übernehmen


----------



## crossboss (10. Mai 2016)

es gibt sowieso immer zu wenig Kicker


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Mai 2016)

Sagt mal, wo gibt es Pumptracks in OWL?


----------



## crossboss (19. Mai 2016)

Wir pumpen oft mi und sa an der radrennbahn, dort kannstes dir richtig geben. Meine frau und yannik machen da bmx training.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. Mai 2016)

wolfi schrieb:


> klappspaten mitnehmen, querliegende bäume anschaufeln und einen zettel für den baumrücker zurücklassen auf dem man seinen dank bekundet, dass er sich die mühe gemacht hat die schwere und zeitaufwändige arbeit des holzschichtens zu übernehmen



Der Bericht passt nicht nur in Bielefeld.

http://www.br.de/puls/tv/playground/mountainbike-wanderer-streit-fallen-100.html

Ich find den Hinweis der Abstimmungsgeschichten gut.


----------



## wolfi (23. Mai 2016)

ein top-artikel der mir aus der seele spricht *daumen*


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wir pumpen oft mi und sa an der radrennbahn, dort kannstes dir richtig geben. Meine frau und yannik machen da bmx training.


Das klingt gut und ist auch noch in der Nähe. Leider ist mit Biken aber erstmal Essig. Habe mir den Finger gebrochen.


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2016)

Wtf !
Wie haste das denn geschafft?
Und gleich mal gute Heilung, mitten im Frühjahr.


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Mai 2016)

Gute Verbesserung! 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Mai 2016)

Danke Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Mai 2016)

Gute Besserung, Ron.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. Juni 2016)

So,die Stravamania-App hat es geschafft die ersten Bikeverbote zu verhängen.Schöner Bericht in einer namhaften Bikezeitschrift.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Juni 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> So,die Stravamania-App hat es geschafft die ersten Bikeverbote zu verhängen.Schöner Bericht in einer namhaften Bikezeitschrift.


Bikeverbot?
Wo?
Scann den Bericht bitte mal ein und poste ihn hier.


----------



## crossboss (9. Juni 2016)

Hi George, würde mich auch interessieren. Wo kann man es nachlesen


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. Juni 2016)

Steht in der  Bike 7/16.


----------



## kris. (9. Juni 2016)

Kalifornien, Marin County. 

Soweit ich weiss gab es aber eh schon Überlegungen in der Richtung. Strava war dann nnur der "Beweis".
Wobei es totaler quatsch ist allen das biken zu verbieten weil einige wie blöde rasen. Das machen die auch ohne Strava.
Und alle die vernünftig fahren und nicht mittracken werden auch nicht erfasst.
Das ganze von der Bikebravo noch hübsch mit zwei total polarisierenden Meinungen garniert und fertig ist die halbe Seite die man sich hätte sparen können.

Oder einen vernünftigen Nachruf auf Stevie verfassen und nicht nur so ein Briefmarken-Beitrag.


----------



## crossboss (9. Juni 2016)

Ja die Bike macht gerne nen Fass auf; und was schließen wir hieraus. Auch diese bike werde ich wie immer nicht erwerben.......

Es macht am allermeisten Spaß Verbotenes zu tun. Mach ich auch sehr gern. Ich meine allerdings, dass man sich "nicht" zwingend dabei filmen und dazu noch die Dauer der kleinen "Verfehlung" mitstoppen und weltweit zeigen müsste☻

Nur Spass☺soll doch jeder einfach machen, was ich will...;-)


----------



## Ock (9. Juni 2016)

Ach das dauert dann noch bis der Trend aus dem Land der begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten kommt. Kann aber den zwei Posts vor mir nur zustimmen.


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Juni 2016)

So wie ich das sehe, ist das weder ein "Stravamania" noch ein "die Bike macht nen Faß auf" Ding. Ursächlich
sitzen irgendwelche Hornochsen auf ihren Rädern, ballern auf Trails den Berg runter und gefährden andere...

Die Bike meint das schon so wie sie es schreibt : DANK Strava wird der Trail gesperrt. So ist das nunmal in einer
Gesellschaft, in der Leute meinen, dass _Verbotenes zu tun _besser wird, wenn man es heimlich macht. Lebe und lerne.

Am Ende werden die bestraft, die einfach nur Mountainbiken wollen - wie @kris. schon anmerkte - aber eben
weder durch Strava noch durch die faßaufmachende Bike-Zeitschrift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2016)

Mit "verbotenenes" tun sind so gut alle Trails, die wir im Teutoburger oder Wiehen oder sonstwo fahren gemeint.

UND DENNOCH FAHREN FAST ALLE 
DORT.


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Juni 2016)

Du hast meinen Post nicht richtig durchgelesen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass Verbotenes nicht besser wird, wenn man es (wissentlich) heimlich macht.
Ich fahre aber weder heimlich, noch bin ich jemals von einer Privatadresse darauf hingewiesen worden, dass das Befahren irgendeines
Weges illegal sei. Was natürlich nicht gleichzeitig bedeutet, dass ich das nicht mal getan hätte.

Nur meistenteils illegal rumfahren mache ich sicher nicht...

Es ging mir doch nur um die jeweilige Sichtweise:

Wenn Du mit Deinem Sohn im Wald zu Fuß unterwegs bist und irgendein MTBler kommt von hinten den Berg runter und knallt ohne anzubremsen an Euch vorbei, hast Du in dem Moment sicher die Spaziergänger oder Vater-Brille auf, als zu sagen "Boah- cool. Jetzt hat er meinem Sohn zwar um eine Haar umgenietet, aber egal, gut geballert..."


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2016)

DOCH , habe ich.

So ähnlich sehe ich es ja selbst auch. Es geht nunmal nur mit Rücksicht.
Strava ist persre ja nichts übles, ich fahre eher gemütlicher. Zeiten sind mir heute egal. Die Frage ist wie immer die Art der Anwendung.
Rennen bin ich  vor Jahren offiziell genug  beispielsweise im NRW Cup gefahren. Jetzt mit kurz vor 50 nehme ich es locker.
Und die Chaoten im Forst, nun gibt es leider überall

Des halb habe ich schon keine Lust mehr auf virtuelle Rennen.

Das eingangs war ironisch gemeint.  Ironie kommt aber bei jedem anders an.☺


----------



## discordius (20. Juni 2016)

Kennt eigentlich jemand die !%$%$§, die mit Motorrädern den Weg zwischen Bergkirchen und Lutternsche Egge zerpflügt haben? Mit Motorrädern auf Trails zu fahren ist ja schon bescheuert genug, dies aber bei nassen und weichem Boden zu machen, ist einfach nur sau dämlich.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2016)

Leute gibt es, die braucht die Menschheit nicht...


Wir sind dann jetzt übrigens legal. 
https://www.facebook.com/Detmold.Downhillstrecke/

http://www.lz.de/lippe/detmold/20829098_Erste-legale-Downhill-Strecke-in-OWL-eroeffnet.html

Bitte kein zweites Winterberg oder Willingen erwarten. Wir dürfen den Weg, sowie 5m rechts und links davon befahren.
Bauereien wie Tables, Kicker, Northshores, Doubles usw. lässt die Genehmigung nicht zu. Daran müssen wir noch arbeiten. ;-)
Auch haben wir es noch nicht geschafft, aller Hinterlassenschaften der Harvester zu beseitigen, es liegen noch haufenweise (und das ist wörtlich zu nehmen) Äste im Weg. Sobald die weg sind, können wir auch noch viel mehr in Serpentinen fahren. ;-)

Wenn ihr vorbei schaut: Die 5m-Grenze ist durch grüne Pflöcke markiert. Bitte unbedingt innerhalb dieser Grenzen bleiben!
Und damit man sie besser sehen kann, werde ich demnächst nochmal mit einer Sprühdose Rot durch den Wald laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (20. Juni 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> die stehen durchaus mal am schmied mit ihren maschinen.



Bin halt nur nicht sicher, dass es die gleichen sind. Der Weg zum Wilden Schmied ist ja zu gegebenen Zeiten mit Kraftfahrzeugen legal befahrbar. Damit habe ich ja auch kein Problem. Die Jungs, die aber z.B. den Schnellen Peter oder andere Trails hochfahren, übertreiben es aber maßlos. Will ja nicht die falschen Maschinen anzünden


----------



## Tier (22. Juni 2016)

Welche Farbe haben die Crosser?
Mir sind hier in Nammen auch schon welche im Naturschutzgebiet entgegengekommen. 
Drei orange Karren, abgeklebte Kennzeichen. Sind letzte Woche wohl gepackt worden. Lipper Kennzeichen.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## crossboss (22. Juni 2016)

Die Crosser von Morgen haben dann E- Motoren......


----------



## chucki_bo (18. September 2016)

Servus,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Pedalen für mein Remedy und unsicher , ob weiter Flats oder wieder Klicks.....

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen und mit welchem Material??

Danke für Ideen und Denkanstöße...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## criscross (18. September 2016)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Pedalen für mein Remedy und unsicher , ob weiter Flats oder wieder Klicks.....
> 
> ...



das ist wohl ehr ne Glaubensfrage...
ich fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren Clicks und alle Versuche mit Flats endeten bei mir mit Schienbeinmassacker


----------



## Deleted 175627 (18. September 2016)

ich steh auf nylon und bunt muss es sein.

http://www.wigglesport.de/dmr-v6-flache-plastikpedale/


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. September 2016)

Wenn weiter Flat dann DMR Vault. Für mich das beste Pedal.


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2016)

Beim Flat würde ich wirklich das Vault nehmen, hat mir immer gute Dienste geleistet. ich habe hier ein paar liegen falls du die mal ausprobieren möchtest.
Aktuell bin ich noch auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Klickpedal-Gral. Die Crank Brothers Mallet Enduro gefallen bisher ganz gut


----------



## crossboss (18. September 2016)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das Crankbrothrs Mallet E ds beste was ich in 30 Jahren unterm Fuß hatte.
Super Stand und intuitives Ein und Aussteigen. Ohne ungewolltes Ausklinken im Sprung. Das war mir mit Shitmano leider häufiger passiert.
Ähnlich gut wie Crankbr. sind die Time Pedale.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (19. September 2016)

Ich fahre seit über einem Jahr das CB Mallet 3. Vorher war ich eingefleischter Flatpedalfahrer, unterwegs auf dem Sudpin 3. In der ersten Zeit hatte ich ein paar Vertrauensprobleme zum Clickpedal bzgl. schnellem gehacke auf losem Boden (also das man nicht rauskommt, wenns drauf ankommt), aber das ist mittlerweile Geschichte und ich möchte nicht wieder auf Flats zurück.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. September 2016)

Moin. 
Meine Empfehlungen:

Flat: DMR Vault
Click: CB Mallet E

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## chucki_bo (19. September 2016)

DANKE für Eure Empfehlungen / Erfahrungen. 

Werde mich jetzt beizeiten festlegen. 

Greets
chucki_bo


----------



## crossboss (19. September 2016)

.....nebenbei. ....
Verkaufe in Kürze 1en XT Trail Pedalsatz und 
Einen Reverse Black One Flatpedalsatz (309g).
Beides in gutem gebrauchten Zustand
Wegen Umstieg auf Time und Crankbroth.
Bei Bedarf PN!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (7. November 2016)

wer es noch nicht wußte,hier der beweis.im teutoburgerwald bauen mountainbiker nicht ganz legal.das ärgert einige mitnutzer.das viedeo ist am 3.11 gesendet und bis 10.11.vefügbar.
wer keine lust auf die neuste entwicklung der katzen oder arminia hat,spult auf 14:26 minuten vor.

Lokalzeit OWL

wollen weiterhin hoffen das was geht in owl.


----------



## nippelspanner (19. Dezember 2016)

Im Lübbecker Wiehengebirge wurde ein Schlüsselbund gefunden.
Scheint von einem Biker zu stammen, sind nämlich Kettenglieder als Anhänger dran.
Bitte per PN melden, wenn jemand einen solchen vermisst.


----------



## joe-ker (13. Januar 2017)

Moin Männers. Ich bin vorübergehend in der Gegend und will am Sonntag ne Winter-Enduro-Tour starten. Soll ja die Sonne raus kommen
Hab vom Hermann gehört, lohnt es sich das anzusehen oder sind die Strecken seit 2014 tot? (Hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen...)
Ist es tendenziell spaßiger Nord-Süd zu fahren oder umgekehrt? 
Will sich jemand anschließen? 

Gruß, Joe


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, die Downhiller um Lübbecke brauchen eure Unterstutzung bei der Schaffung einer legalen Strecke. 
Bitte nehmt euch kurz Zeit und setzt euren Otto drunter 
Dankeschön! 

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/legale-downhill-strecke-fuer-luebbecke


----------



## kris. (8. Juni 2017)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (9. Juni 2017)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, die Downhiller um Lübbecke brauchen eure Unterstutzung bei der Schaffung einer legalen Strecke.
> Bitte nehmt euch kurz Zeit und setzt euren Otto drunter
> Dankeschön!
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/legale-downhill-strecke-fuer-luebbecke



Viel Erfolg, vielleicht wird das ja gut. Vermutlich aber eher aussichtslos, solange die Hirnbeschränktenfraktion weiter so wild drauf los buddelt, wie am Klippentrail (den jetzt nur die Locals kennen). Die Art und der Umfang von solchen Baumaßnahmen wird zur gleichen Eskalation führen, wie in BI am Sender...


----------



## kris. (10. Juni 2017)

solche probleme scheint es überall zu geben.
einige von den detmoldern sind leider auch gehirnamputiert...


----------



## the_Shot (12. Juni 2017)

Die Trails hier in Bi schießen auch wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Bestehende Trails werden ständig geändert, grundsätzlich ist mir das wurscht, solange sich niemand ernsthaft einkratert. Allerdings nimmt das in letzter Zeit echt Überhand und man kann nicht mehr einfach irgendwo runter schießen, ohne vorher die Strecke zu checken.


----------



## wuzze (20. Juni 2017)

Denke schon, dass so ein Projekt in Summe Sinn ergibt. Letztendlich sind das ja gar nicht soo viele Leute, diese graben halt wegen Hase und Igel immer wieder an neuen Stellen. Wenn man es schafft, die in ein solches Projekt einzubinden, ist vermutlich schon eine Menge gewonnen.
Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht nur, dass allen bewusst ist (bzw. bewusst gemacht wird), dass die Interessen und Bedürfnisse von Downhillern sich deutlich von denen der Touren- und Enduro-Fahrer unterscheiden. Das heißt, man muss radikal dagegen halten, wenn die "Verhandlungspartner" fordern, dass dann im Gegenzug für eine neue Downhill Strecke bestehende Trails geschlossen werden. So funktioniert das nämlich nicht und damit würde man die Mountainbiker nur gegeneinander aufbringen.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2017)

Servus zusammen,

kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen 

Cinch Direct Mount und
Narrow Wide Direct Mount 

erklären? 

Bin mit nicht sicher welches Kettenblatt ich brauche?

Danke
chucki_bo


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. Juni 2017)

narrow wide bezieht sich einfach nur auf die zähne, hat mit der montage an der kurbl nix zu tun.
cinch ist glaube ich ohne spider, also für direkt an der kurbel.

welche hast du denn?

die hier ist beides 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...tt-Cinch-Direct-Mount-9-10-11-12-fach-p38169/


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> was ist cinch, narrow wide und direct mount?
> 
> beantworte dir die fragen und du weißt was du benötigst.



Pass mal auf, ich habe eine Frage gestellt, weil ich es NICHT weiß. Wenn du hier den Oberlehrer raushängen lassen willst, mach das mit deiner Alten oder deiner Mutter.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2017)

kris. schrieb:


> narrow wide bezieht sich einfach nur auf die zähne, hat mit der montage an der kurbl nix zu tun.
> cinch ist glaube ich ohne spider, also für direkt an der kurbel.
> 
> welche hast du denn?
> ...



Ja das wird gehen. Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## freetourer (30. Juni 2017)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Pass mal auf, ich habe eine Frage gestellt, weil ich es NICHT weiß. Wenn du hier den Oberlehrer raushängen lassen willst, mach das mit deiner Alten oder deiner Mutter.



Auf ebendiese Gelegenheiten scheint Kai doch eh das ganze Forum zu durchsuchen....


Meines Wissens nach bezeichnet Cinch die Art der Befestigung des Kettenblattes bzw des Spider an Race Face Kurbeln.

Narrow Wide bezeichnet wie @Kris es schon erklärt hat lediglich das Profil der Zähne des Kettenblattes- hat also erst einmal nichts mit der Art der Befestigung des KB zu zu tun.

Wenn Du also eine Race Face Kurbel mit Cinch hast passt ein CINCH Kettenblatt.

Cinch ist aber nur eine Form der Direct Mount Befestigung. Bei SRAM z.b. gibt es auch Direct Mount Kettenblätter.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen.



Musste vielleicht mal googeln. 

An alle anderen: Danke. Hat mir geholfen


----------



## kris. (30. Juni 2017)

Fein.
Jetzt musst du nur noch rausfinden ob du schwarz,rot oder blau brauchst.


----------



## chucki_bo (30. Juni 2017)

Rot! Schon bestellt


----------



## Asfaltsimulator (11. Juli 2017)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Pass mal auf, ich habe eine Frage gestellt, weil ich es NICHT weiß. Wenn du hier den Oberlehrer raushängen lassen willst, mach das mit deiner Alten oder deiner Mutter.


@Alle:
Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt, ob ihm ganz normal antworten nach diesem verbalen Ausfall wirklich die pädagogisch sinnvolle Maßnahme ist. Ich finde diesen Umgangston nicht angebracht hier.

@chucki_bo
Der Tipp, auf den du so überreagiert hast, war schon richtig. Bei komplexeren Problemen hilft es oft, sich mit den Einzelteilen auseinanderzusetzen, das hat dir anscheinend gefehlt.
Den Oberlehrer hast du mit deiner Antwort hier ebenfalls heraushängen lassen, nur eben darüber, dass du konkrete Antworten erwartest...

In Foren sind wir mehr oder weniger alle Oberlehrer.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. Juli 2017)

Asfaltsimulator schrieb:


> @Alle:
> Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt, ob ihm ganz normal antworten nach diesem verbalen Ausfall wirklich die pädagogisch sinnvolle Maßnahme ist. Ich finde diesen Umgangston nicht angebracht hier.
> 
> @chucki_bo
> ...


Naja, das neue Gesetz für soziale Medien scheint hier an dem Oberlehrer vorbeigefahren zu sein.Gut ,Facebook tut sich auch nach zwei Wochen noch schwer das neue Gesetz umzusetzen,sprich verbale Attacken und Beschimpfungen darf Mann/Oberlehrer auch löschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## kris. (11. Juli 2017)

einfach mit der passenden information zu antworten ist immer sinnvoll.
denn es gibt keine dummen fragen sondern nur dumme antworten.
und manchmal hat man trotz (oder auch wegen) recherche auch einfach mal ein brett vor dem kopf und kommt nicht drauf.


----------



## chucki_bo (11. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist es auch gut mit dem Kindergarten. 

Pädagogische Maßnahmen. ....


----------



## kris. (11. Juli 2017)

Stille Treppe?


----------



## Sado-Uwe (12. Juli 2017)

1 Woche Verbannung in's Niedersachsen-Forum


----------



## kris. (15. Juli 2017)

is doch das gleiche


----------



## floriderhahn (12. August 2017)

Hey ich plane eine Tour für demnächst im Wiehen. Und zwar will ich in Rödinghausen(BHF Neue Mühle) starten und über Bad Essen nach Melle. Eingeplant sind natürlich grüner See, der Flow am Kellenberg etc. ab da kenn ich mich aber gar nicht mehr aus. (Linner Berg Wester und Osterberg?) Ich las vom Schwiegermutterweg auf dem Born. Gibt es da noch was man mitnehmen kann? Ich wollte bis zur Enzianhütte und von da aus noch zum Zwickenbach in die Meller Berge. Da kenn ich mich auch wieder gut aus. Also weiß jemand noch was man in Bad Essen mitnehmen kann an Trails oder auch Aussichtspunkten oder sonstigen schönen Naturbelassenen Orten? Vielen dank im vorraus! Gruß Flori


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. November 2017)

cemetery schrieb:


> Die Polizei *Höxter *sucht den Besitzer eines gestohlenen *Canyon Spectral AL* in der Farbe Grünmetallic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan1984 (12. Dezember 2017)

Kann mir hier jemand einen kompetenten laden in der Umgebung empfehlen? Will mir für die neue Saison ein neues enduro zu legen und bin momentan am schauen wo man vielleicht mal eins probesitzen könnte. Wohne in Gütersloh, wenn ich mich hier umschaue werde ich um Online bestellen nicht rum kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (12. Dezember 2017)

jan1984 schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand einen kompetenten laden in der Umgebung empfehlen? Will mir für die neue Saison ein neues enduro zu legen und bin momentan am schauen wo man vielleicht mal eins probesitzen könnte. Wohne in Gütersloh, wenn ich mich hier umschaue werde ich um Online bestellen nicht rum kommen...


hast du schon eine Marke in der engeren Auswahl ?
kompetent....na ja....
in Bi evt. Radstand oder Luckybike,
in Herford evt. Blöte,
in Hilter Radsport Schriewer
in Münster XXL


----------



## jan1984 (12. Dezember 2017)

Marke noch nicht so wirklich, gerne auch einer der verschiedene Marken hat um evtl auch mal unterschiede in der Geo zu testen.


----------



## criscross (12. Dezember 2017)

wenn es nicht direkt unterm Baum liegen soll, würde ich bis zu einer Bike Messe warten, Willingen o. Winterberg. Da kannste alle Bikes kostenlos im Gelände probefahren.
Bei Schriewer in Hilter kannst du jeden Samstag mit einem Testbike eine Tour mitfahren, kostet 30€, die beim Neukauf verrechnet werden...


----------



## Amokles (12. Dezember 2017)

radstand hat ebenfalls testbikes von rocky mountain.


----------



## Juergen1963 (14. Dezember 2017)

Möhring in Schloß Neuhaus hat rocky mountain und Dössiger als Testbikes. Dazu bietet er Vermessung und Maßrahmen.
Schweden-Cycles in Lippstadt Conway und SantaCruz als Leihbikes
BikeArena Benneker ist zwar ein ZEG Laden aber hat auch Scott Testbikes. 
Ob die im Dezember noch mal eine Tour anbieten must Du auf der Homepage schauen.
Lohnt sich aber da mal mitzufahren, wenn man die Gegend nicht kennt.


----------



## Mountain77 (15. Dezember 2017)

Schweden Cycles hat auch Bikes von Ibis und Orbea im Laden stehen. 
Sehr schicke Geräte und gerade die Orbea scheinen von der P/L sehr gut zu sein. Haette ich nicht gerade erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich war anscheinend ein sehr braver junge dieses jahr!     Bericht der Ersten ausfahrt und bessere fotos folgen...


----------



## crossboss (24. Dezember 2017)

cooles Rocky1


----------



## Deleted 175627 (18. Januar 2018)

ach ja, nach dem ich letztens einen der sogenannten neuen trails (  richtung T.V Turm und Norwegenschanze ) rutergestuhlt bin,hier mal was wie es gehen könnte

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-dudes-of-hazzard-liam-and-lachlan-tackle-the-filthy-four.html


----------



## OWL_Biker (20. Januar 2018)

Die Wälder sind derzeit alle gesperrt habe ich gehört? 
Bin gerade auf Heimatbesuch hier oben und wäre sonst gerne mal wieder eine Runde auf dem alten Hometrails gefahren.
Irgendwo wo der Sturm nicht so sehr gewütet hat?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. Februar 2018)

Nabend zusammen, 
nach nun doch einigen Jahren Bikeabstinenz gabs es heute wieder einen neuen Untersatz.

http://mtbn.ws/p1by9u

Jetzt muss noch der Körper wieder in die entsprechende Form gebracht werden.


Hier im OWL Bereich scheint Online ja nicht mehr all zuviel Aktivität zu sein. 
Ich hoffe man trifft sich auf dem Trail!

Bis dann! 
Janik


----------



## Deleted 175627 (5. Februar 2018)

*Frank Kickert* ein Mann der sich mit fremden Federn schmückt und geheime Trails an die Bikezeitschrift verkauft? Oder ist er nur Gemeinnützig und denkt an das Wohl anderer Biker.

Wir lieben : HIDDEN TRAIL RULES : frosthelm.de/trails/hidden_trails/index_ger.html

Oh,fast vergessen die GBS Trail-Daten für jedermann

http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/d...-singletrails-im-teutoburger-wald/a37854.html


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Februar 2018)

Habe ich auch zuerst gedacht.
Ich glaube, es ist aber eher so, dass die Trailheads gar nicht in den GPS-Tracks sind, sondern nur Forstwegrunden, von denen diese abgehen.
Laut Printausgabe der Bike wären die THs von Ortsfremden sowieso nicht zu finden.
Diese sollten sich lieber an die Locals halten. Also alles so, wie es sein sollte...


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2018)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Habe ich auch zuerst gedacht.
> Ich glaube, es ist aber eher so, dass die Trailheads gar nicht in den GPS-Tracks sind, sondern nur Forstwegrunden, von denen diese abgehen.
> Laut Printausgabe der Bike wären die THs von Ortsfremden sowieso nicht zu finden.
> Diese sollten sich lieber an die Locals halten. Also alles so, wie es sein sollte...



ne ne....ich als Local habe mir mal die Touren runter geladen und angeschaut....passt alles ganz genau....
Die Waldbauern und Förster werden begeistert sein....


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Februar 2018)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Habe ich auch zuerst gedacht.
> Ich glaube, es ist aber eher so, dass die Trailheads gar nicht in den GPS-Tracks sind, sondern nur Forstwegrunden, von denen diese abgehen.
> Laut Printausgabe der Bike wären die THs von Ortsfremden sowieso nicht zu finden.
> Diese sollten sich lieber an die Locals halten. Also alles so, wie es sein sollte...


Leider nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> cool, dann kann ich ja bald mal nach bielefeld ...


genau....kommst am besten mit nem Reisebus und bringst noch alle Freunde und Bekannte mit...

anschließend siehts dann hier genau so aus, 
wie nach dem Glemmride in Saalbach...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## Amokles (6. Februar 2018)

Also, wenn ich mir die tracks so angucke, sehe ich schon auf die schnelle den spiegeltrail und den biber...


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2018)

.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (6. Februar 2018)

Irgendwie habe ich dennoch das Gefühl, dass die lokale Forstwirtschaft mehr der  Trails zerstört, als das Dutzend Fahrer, die aufgrund des Berichts mal GPS Daten abfahren wollen. Irgendwie ist der Wald ja doch für alle da. Also tief durchatmen und locker bleiben


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Februar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> ne ne....ich als Local habe mir mal die Touren runter geladen und angeschaut....passt alles ganz genau....


Das ist dann natürlich nicht so schön. 
Zumal, wenn die Stimmungslage mit den Waldbesitzern sowieso schon angespannt ist.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. Februar 2018)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das ist dann natürlich nicht so schön.
> Zumal, wenn die Stimmungslage mit den Waldbesitzern sowieso schon angespannt ist.


Die und das Forstamt können auch GPS Daten lesen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. Februar 2018)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich dennoch das Gefühl, dass die lokale Forstwirtschaft mehr der  Trails zerstört, als das Dutzend Fahrer, die aufgrund des Berichts mal GPS Daten abfahren wollen. Irgendwie ist der Wald ja doch für alle da. Also tief durchatmen und locker bleiben


Gefühle können täuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Hier im OWL-Bereich wurde vor einiger Zeit mal ein Foto gepostet, welches eine Ruine gezeigt hat. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann muss das in der Nähe des Tönsberg gewesen sein. Ich meine allerdings nicht die alte Kapelle oben auf dem Kamm. Das Gebäude war mindestens 2-geschossig und hatte im oberen Teil runde Fenster.
Es wäre klasse wenn mir jemand die Koordinaten schicken könnte oder einen Tipp hat. Ich hoffe ich habe das alles noch richtig in Erinnerung da es schon ne Weile her ist. Im Bilderthread habe ich nix finden können.

Thanx! 
Waldi


----------



## criscross (28. Februar 2018)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen!
> 
> Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Hier im OWL-Bereich wurde vor einiger Zeit mal ein Foto gepostet, welches eine Ruine gezeigt hat. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann muss das in der Nähe des Tönsberg gewesen sein. Ich meine allerdings nicht die alte Kapelle oben auf dem Kamm. Das Gebäude war mindestens 2-geschossig und hatte im oberen Teil runde Fenster.
> Es wäre klasse wenn mir jemand die Koordinaten schicken könnte oder einen Tipp hat. Ich hoffe ich habe das alles noch richtig in Erinnerung da es schon ne Weile her ist. Im Bilderthread habe ich nix finden können.
> ...


Hallo Lars,

ausser der alten Kapelle und der Ehemaligen Windmühle ist mir nix bekannt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Februar 2018)

Hi Stefan,

dank Dir aber ich habe da noch etwas anderes in Erinnerung. Aber ich habe auch schon mit Shoti, Slang, Vogel, Pecto, Sumsemann und Gooni geschrieben. Denen ist auch nix bekannt aber 2 von denen können sich ebenfalls an die Ruine erinnern, die damals hier zu sehen war.
Letztes Wochenende war in in dem Waldstück zwischen Ascheloh und Borgholzhausen wandern und bin da auf einige Gräber und eine alte Winde gestoßen. Bei Touren ist man da immer dran vorbeigefahren da man ja hauptsächlich auf dem H-Weg oder dem A1 oder A2 unterwegs war. Hätte ja sein können das diese alte Ruine ebenfalls abseits von den bekannten Trails und Wanderwegen liegt und daher kaum einem bekannt ist.


----------



## Amokles (1. März 2018)

das unten ist auf jedenfall das hagedorn Familiengrab auf dem knüll in halle. dort lohnt es sich, sich etwss genauer unzusehen


----------



## jan1984 (2. März 2018)

Die Winde ist doch schräg unterhalb der Hühnenburg oder? Bzw da steht auch so'n Teil...


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. März 2018)

jan1984 schrieb:


> Die Winde ist doch schräg unterhalb der Hühnenburg oder? Bzw da steht auch so'n Teil...



Da gibt es auch eine. Die auf dem Foto liegt hinter Ascheloh, nähe Berghagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (14. März 2018)

@Waldwichtel kannst Du etwas genauer beschreiben, was für eine Art von Ruine das sein soll? War das ein Wohnhaus, eine Befestigungsanlage, ein Turm? Rund um den Tönsi fällt mir da beim besten Willen nichts ein.


----------



## chucki_bo (7. April 2018)

Sorry, ich glaube, ich habe mit meinem MTB den Waldboden kaputt gemacht...


----------



## criscross (7. April 2018)

und dann auch noch die Forstarbeiter behindern.....also eeeeeecht....


----------



## poekelz (9. April 2018)

Ich glaub das macht der absichtlich


----------



## jan1984 (22. Oktober 2018)

kann da einer was zu sagen?


----------



## criscross (22. Oktober 2018)

jan1984 schrieb:


> kann da einer was zu sagen?



steht doch alles auf der HP beschrieben...
aber bestimmt nett für Kinder und Einsteiger


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2018)

auf jeden fall waren da einige locals cleverer als die detmolder gravitationsfraktion 

war jemand beim opening und kann genaueres berichten?


----------



## wosch (9. Dezember 2018)

Die Strecke ist kurz, aber gut geshaped. Anlieger passen und sind gut und schnell fahrbar, einige kleine Doubles, ein kleiner Drop und sogar ein Mini-Steinfeld. Leider bei Nässe (fast) unfahrbar, da lehmiger Untergrund, das kann kein Reifen.
Und leider etwas Abseits vom Teuto und den üblichen Trailrouten, so dass man den Scherbelinotrail schlecht in Touren einbauen kann.
Trotzdem kein Kindertrail, man kann sich bei trockenem Wetter gut austoben und mit vielen Runden gut an seiner Technik feilen.
Ein paar Eindrücke: Blick in Richtung Starthügel









Erstaunlich gut gehapte Anlieger:




Kleiner Drop:


----------



## nilsi2001 (9. Dezember 2018)

Interessant auf jeden Fall mal einen Besuch wert.


----------



## kris. (9. März 2019)

Frohes neues, zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilsi2001 (9. März 2019)

Wenn auch spät, aber dir auch @kris.


----------



## kris. (9. März 2019)

ich konnten nicht so recht glauben, das hier in diesem jähr noch nix gepostet wurde


----------



## nippelspanner (12. März 2019)

kris. schrieb:


> ich konnten nicht so recht glauben, das hier in diesem jähr noch nix gepostet wurde


Nichts mehr los im Wiehen und Teuto.
Fahren wahrscheinlich alle nur noch Rennrad...
.
.
.
.
... oder E-Bike.  
Hast Du noch dein SB66?


----------



## kris. (12. März 2019)

Jupp. Steht grad noch im Karton auf dem Balkon, wird aber Ende des Monats wieder montiert.


----------



## Stubenkueken (15. März 2019)

Es ist ne Menge los im Teuto. Nur Hier leider nicht mehr.


----------



## nilsi2001 (15. März 2019)

Naja. Also wenn ich mal bei mir im absoluten Osten dieses Forums gucke spiegelt es die aktuelle Situation schon wieder. Leider. Also wenn mal jemand Interesse an ner Runde in Ostostwestfalenlippe hat einfach mal melden. Denn auch wenn es wenige Leute bei mir in der Gegend gibt, sind schon ein paar schöne Sachen im Wald zu finden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. März 2019)

Hi.
Bei uns im Wiehengebirge war 2018 sehr viel los. Habe soviele Biker wie noch nie gesehen, was ich super finde.
Die paar Male dieses Jahr waren meine Hometrails auch gut frequentiert.
Also die Aktivitäten hier spiegeln nicht (meine) Realität wider.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (15. März 2019)

moin kiwi,
schön das eure ecke so aktiv ist.  zu der situation in Detmold kann ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen aber soweit ich gehört habe ist am hermann noch immer gut was los. ab demnächst erkunde ich mal wie voll es hier im Wald ist. 
ich denke online hat sich einiges auf andere Kanäle verteilt, was eigentlich ein wenig schade ist weil es neuen den Zugang erschwert und sie hier nicht so viel Rückmeldung bekommen.


----------



## criscross (15. März 2019)

moin @kris. 
mensch....jetzt haste alle wach gerüttelt....war so schön ruhig hier 
also hier in Bielefeld tobt auch das Leben, allerdings mehr über FB u. WA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. März 2019)

criscross schrieb:


> ....war so schön ruhig hier


So fern und doch so aufrührerisch!


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2019)

Moinsen......uuups echt lange nicht hier gewesen....

Klar ist hier ne Menge  los im Teuto....jede menge neue Trails sind geschaffen worden.

Allerdings schreibfauler sind wir (hier) tatsächlich  geworden....naja,-)
.
.
.
Verdammt, ......und der smarte neue *Ranger* in BI macht uns jetzt auch noch die Hölle heiß


https://www.nw.de/lokal/bielefeld/mitte/22404323_Durch-Bielefelds-Waelder-streift-jetzt-der-erste-Ranger.html?fbclid=IwAR2BuHZRiOFwBpBQ-YsOycXz35CoFZGiesOIRLpnNo90t6hxvmAtouLlfk8


----------



## poekelz (27. März 2019)

Wenn die Sonne mal scheint, dann sind auch gleich Biker im Wald. Also hier im nordwestlichen OWL ist eigentlich ganz schön was los. Gefühlt habe die ganzen letzten Jahre nicht so viele Biker im Wald gesehen wie im Moment. 

Es gibt auch seit langem mal wieder (gerade jetzt wo es im Wald noch lichte ist) einige neue Trails zu entdecken.

Wenn am Wochenende die Uhr umgestellt wird, sind auch endlich wieder Feierabendtouren ohne Laterne möglich.


----------



## kris. (29. August 2019)

RAMA-LAMA-Ding-DONG!!
Muss man hier eigentlich alles alleine machen?


----------



## criscross (29. August 2019)

kris. schrieb:


> RAMA-LAMA-Ding-DONG!!
> Muss man hier eigentlich alles alleine machen?


hey kris, bist du ausgewandert ?


----------



## kris. (29. August 2019)

jupp. wieso? hat OWL ein schweigegelübde abgelegt und ich weiss von nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (29. August 2019)

na...Standort Dresden...
ist ja nicht bei OWL umme Ecke


----------



## kris. (29. August 2019)

dat stimmt wohl. außer man hat ne ziemlich große ecke.  
ja, wir haben nach dem langen Ausflug nach Kanada unsere Koffer hier wieder ausgepackt. Quasi von Ost-Westfalen nach Ost-Sachsen.


----------



## criscross (29. August 2019)

von Detmold über Kanada nach Dresden...

da wäre ich doch in Kanada geblieben


----------



## kris. (29. August 2019)

ich auch


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Januar 2020)

Ein Bekannter hat gehört, dass der Burgschreck auf der Burg Ravensberg nicht mehr leben würde.
Kann man sich für eine Kaffeepause dort jetzt als MTBler wieder hin trauen oder ist die feindselige Haltung geblieben?


----------



## kris. (22. Februar 2020)

Frohes neues zusammen!


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2020)

kris. schrieb:


> Frohes neues zusammen!


ohhh...der Yeti ist wieder aufgetaut


----------



## kris. (9. März 2020)

winterschlaf


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

die ein oder Anderen haben vielleicht mitbekommen, dass es im Wiehen Konflikte gibt. Die IG Wiehentrails (z.B. bei Whatsapp & Instagram vertreten) hat nun am internationalen Aufräumtag eine Aktion angemeldet und genehmigt bekommen.
Hier gibt es mehr Infos: https://www.worldcleanupday.de/veranstaltungen/clean-wiehen-in-bad-oeynhausen-nordrhein-westfalen/

LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (18. September 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (22. September 2020)

Update: Weiter keine Spur vom vermissten Mountainbiker - Polizei bittet um Hilfe
					

Von dem Mann aus Bad Oeynhausen fehlt derzeit jede Spur. Er ist am Sonntag zu einer Radtour durch das Wiehengebirge aufgebrochen...




					www.nw.de
				




Leudde. Ich glaub, hier werden nun die Locals gefragt. Haltet mal die Augen offen.


----------



## freetourer (22. September 2020)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Update: Weiter keine Spur vom vermissten Mountainbiker - Polizei bittet um Hilfe
> 
> 
> Von dem Mann aus Bad Oeynhausen fehlt derzeit jede Spur. Er ist am Sonntag zu einer Radtour durch das Wiehengebirge aufgebrochen...
> ...



Gibt anscheinend schon einen aktuelleren Artikel:









						Polizei findet Mountainbike - Suche nach Vermisstem geht Mittwoch weiter
					

Ein 52-Jähriger aus Bad Oeynhausen will am Sonntag eine Tour im Wiehengebirge unternehmen. Seitdem fehlt die Spur von ihm. Die Polizei sucht mit einem...




					www.nw.de
				




Kann ich allerdings nicht lesen, da kein Abo.


----------



## Tier (22. September 2020)

Auf MT.de steht, das der Kammweg abgesucht wurde. Ein Hubschrauber kam oder kommt auch zum Einsatz.
Das Rad wurde bereits von Zeugen gefunden. Wo, steht allerdings nicht drin.

Edit: Der Artikel wurde aktualisiert. Jetzt ist die Rede davon, dass man Rad, Helm, Handschuhe und Wasserflaschen bergseits zwischen Nettelstedt und Oberlübbe gefunden hat. Jetzt wird mit Hunden gesucht.


----------



## poekelz (23. September 2020)

Darüber wurd eben auch im TV auf WDR Lokalzeit Bielefeld berichtet - gibt noch nichts Neues. Radfahrer und Wanderer, die im Bereich zwischen Nettelstedt und Oberlübbe unterwegs sind, sollen die Augen aufhalten.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist dieses Stück Wald eher selten von Bikern und Wanderern besucht, maximal vlt. auf dem Kammweg, aber wenn der Radfahrer z.B. auf der Suche nach dem Oberlübber Bergsee war...die Klippe zum zugewachsenen ehemaligen Steinbruch liegt teilweise recht nah am Kammweg. Ansonsten sind die Wege dort ziemlich verwildert, weil selten benutzt und es ist nicht so ganz einfach sich dort zu orientieren.


----------



## JENSeits (24. September 2020)

Entwarnung, er wurde lebend gefunden! Er wurde wohl von Anwohnern in Petershagen aufgegriffen.


----------



## MUD´doc (24. September 2020)

Vermisster Mountainbiker wohlbehalten wieder aufgetaucht
					

Bad Oeynhausen (WB/sba). Seit Sonntag wurde er vermisst, nun ist der Mountainbiker aus Bad Oeynhausen wohlbehalten wieder aufgetaucht.




					www.westfalen-blatt.de
				



" 52-Jähriger aus Bad Oeynhausen hat weit außerhalb des Suchgebiets um Hilfe gebeten" 
Hoffe, dass es ihm gut geht. Schön, dass es noch ein gutes Ende gefungen hat.


----------



## tommi101 (24. September 2020)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Vermisster Mountainbiker wohlbehalten wieder aufgetaucht
> 
> 
> Bad Oeynhausen (WB/sba). Seit Sonntag wurde er vermisst, nun ist der Mountainbiker aus Bad Oeynhausen wohlbehalten wieder aufgetaucht.
> ...



Freut mich auch das es ein gutes Ende gibt!  
Aber dennoch ist das doch irgendwie spooky....mich würde schon interessieren was dem Biker unterwegs passiert ist. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald Aufklärung...


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Oktober 2020)

Traum der Biker ist wahr geworden
					

Höxter  (WB/üke). Jumpline Bielenberg. Die neue Crossstrecke für Fahrradfahrer ist am Dienstagabend unterhalb des Bielenbergs offiziell eröffnet worden. Ein Traum ist in Höxter für Kinder und Jugendliche wahr geworden.




					www.westfalen-blatt.de
				



Jetzt auch mal was Positives aus meiner Ecke


----------



## kris. (7. Oktober 2020)

ja kuck, der Lars. Was gibt es neues in der grauen Zone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (8. Oktober 2020)

Yeah kris.
Nachdem es in der grauen Zone rabenschwarz wurde, folgte ich dem Licht und fahre hier nun im Helleren mit 25er und 33er Reifenbreite


----------



## Deleted 519983 (17. Oktober 2020)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Traum der Biker ist wahr geworden
> 
> 
> Höxter  (WB/üke). Jumpline Bielenberg. Die neue Crossstrecke für Fahrradfahrer ist am Dienstagabend unterhalb des Bielenbergs offiziell eröffnet worden. Ein Traum ist in Höxter für Kinder und Jugendliche wahr geworden.
> ...


Jeder legale Meter zählt und wenn es nur ein Flohzirkus ist.


----------



## Greatdisaster (24. Oktober 2020)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Traum der Biker ist wahr geworden
> 
> 
> Höxter  (WB/üke). Jumpline Bielenberg. Die neue Crossstrecke für Fahrradfahrer ist am Dienstagabend unterhalb des Bielenbergs offiziell eröffnet worden. Ein Traum ist in Höxter für Kinder und Jugendliche wahr geworden.
> ...



Gab es gleich wieder etwas negatives in der Zeitung dazu








						Stadt weist Kritik zurück
					

Höxter (WB/thö). Die Verletzungen, die ein 13-Jähriger bei einem Unfall auf dem Bike-Park am Bielenberg davongetragen hat, sind nicht lebensgefährlich. Das hat die Polizei gestern mitgeteilt. Dennoch habe der Junge schwere Verletzungen an Kopf und Oberkörper erlitten, die in einer Bielefelder...




					www.westfalen-blatt.de


----------



## JENSeits (9. Dezember 2020)

Mahlzeit, 

falls jemand noch Motivation fürs Wochenende braucht -> hier wird dir geholfen! https://tierheim-luebbecke.de/2020/aktion-fuer-alle-zu-mitmachen/


LG Jens


----------



## xc-mtb (22. Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen,

evtl. kann hier noch jemand helfen. Der MTBler hilft vermutlich gerade dabei, dass es im Teutoburger Mittelfristig Lösungen gibt. Egal was zwischen den beiden vorgefallen ist, Gewalt geht gar nicht.









						Streit im Wald eskaliert: „Im nächsten Moment hatte ich die Faust im Gesicht“ | Werther
					

Eine Begegnung zwischen Spaziergänger und Mountainbiker im Teuto endet mit Handgreiflichkeit.




					www.haller-kreisblatt.de
				




Ich denke es wäre ein gutes Zeichen wenn wir MTBler da klar uns von distanzieren.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Juergen1963 (22. Dezember 2020)

Eine klare Stellungnahme dazu würde ich unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (22. Dezember 2020)

Schwierig ....

Da erfährt man ja erstmal nur die Version einer Partei ....

Und ein sportlicher direkt gewalttätig werdender Mountainbiker mit der Körpergröße lässt sich dann doch von einem Wanderer zu Boden drücken ....!?

Ich finde ja diese Formulierung Wanderer vs Mountainbiker schon schwierig.

Warum wird die Situation nicht neutraler umschrieben? So alá 2 Personen sind in Streit geraten (Person A war auf einem MTB unterwegs, Person B war Fußgänger) und im weiteren Verlauf des Artikels bezeichnet man die Personen eben weiterhin mit Person A und Person B.

Stattdessen beschreibt der Artikel weiterhin einen Konflikt zwischen Mountainbiker und Wanderer.

Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich bin natürlich gegen jedwede Gewalt - dabei ist mir ganz egal, ob eine gewalttätige Person Biken oder Wandern als Hobby hat ....


----------



## wuzze (22. Dezember 2020)

Sehe ich ähnlich... wären zwei Fußgänger aneinander geraten, wäre das wohl kaum einen Artikel wert gewesen. Von den zig Vorfällen, die vermutlich jeden Tag mit Leuten passieren, die ihre Hunde nicht im Griff haben, mal ganz abgesehen.
Aber klar, Gewalt geht nicht.


----------



## tommi101 (22. Dezember 2020)

Dennoch wirft der Artikel mehr schlechtes Licht auf die Biker als auf die Wanderer/Gassigeher....."die aggressiven Biker mal wieder!"  

Wenn ich (knapp Ü50) solche Berichte lese oder höre, wundere ich mich ehrlich gesagt immer wieder, dass ich seit Mitte der 1980er Jahre nie auch nur annähernd einen ernsthaften Konflikt beim biken im Wald hatte.
Einfach nur Glück gehabt..?? 🤔


----------



## MoE! (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo Leute ich weiß nicht in wie weit jemand die Strecken im Schopketal zwischen Oerlinghausen und Bielefeld kennt. Diese sollen jetzt durch den Ranger und die Stadt Bielefeld abgerissen werden. Es gibt aber auch schon eine Petition dazu. Es wäre grandios, wenn alle die Petition in ihren sozialen Netzwerken teilen könnten, damit wir noch mehr Unterschriften sammeln können.

Die NW so wie das Westfalen Blatt haben mal wieder sehr reißerische Artikel über die MTB Szene geschrieben und den Ranger Aaron als einen Retter des Waldes dargstellt.
Hier die beiden Artikel dazu:

leider kostenpflichtig, so wie alles bei der NW:
https://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_lippe...-Mountainbike-Strecke-wird-zurueckgebaut.html 

Westfalen-Blatt:








						Klima und Radsport setzen dem Wald zu
					

Rücksichtslosigkeit im Kleinen ist schlimm genug. Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die keine Skrupel davor haben, sich gleich die ganze Gesellschaft und selbst die Natur aus Eigennutz zu unterwerfen – wie zum Beispiel die Mountainbiker, die gerne durch den Grenzwald zwischen Stieghorst, Sennestadt...




					www.westfalen-blatt.de
				




Die größte Sauerei ist, dass es ein Privatwald ist und somit der Ranger es eigentlich nicht kümmern dürfte was in dem Wald passiert. Der Besitzer des Waldes hat die Community dort immer geduldet. Somit ist hier die Petition zum erhalt der Strecke. Dort steht alles auch noch mal ausführlicher geschrieben.

Petition:








						Ehrhaltung der Mountainbike-Strecke im Schopketal
					

Derzeitig spitzt sich die Situation in den Wäldern und Bielefeld zu. Die wesentlichen handelnden Interessengruppen sind hierbei die Vertreter des Landesforst NRW und die Mountainbiker in der Region. Derzeit wird es für die Sportler immer schwieriger ihren Sport auszuüben. Während auf zahlreichen...



					www.petitionen.com
				




Bitte teilt es fleißig!

Ride On
Moe


----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2021)

Auch im privatwald gelten forst- und Umweltgesetze. Vom schlechten Artikel mal abgesehen haben Ranger und Behörden leider überhaupt keine Wahl als die erstmal durchzusetzen. 😕


----------



## criscross (21. Januar 2021)

Schopketal wurde heute platt gemacht 😥


----------



## MoE! (21. Januar 2021)

Jo eben auch erfahren. Lächerlich. Dann einach mal den Mufflon wieder fit machen. Ist ja eh alles kaputt. Dann kann der Förster nix mehr sagen.


----------



## Juergen1963 (21. Januar 2021)

criscross schrieb:


> Schopketal wurde heute platt gemacht 😥


Temporär die quergelegten Bäume sind wohl schon als Baumaterial verplant und für den Rest gibt es Lösungsansätze. 

Der Artikel verdient allerdings ein paar Leserbriefe der Geschichte und Nutzer der Location für die Allgemeinheit mal ins rechte Licht rückt. Da wird seit 20 Jaher gefahren und ein Stück weit ist das auch Jugendarbeit.


----------



## PixelMeyer (2. Februar 2021)

Wir möchten mit der Demo erneut den Bedarf für ein lokales und attraktives MTB Angebot aufzeigen.

Strecken abzureißen ohne Alternativen zu schaffen verschärft den Konflikt im Naturraum und trägt weder zum Naturschutz noch zur Lösung bei.

Start: 16:30 Uhr
Dauer: 30min.
Ort: Bielefeld, Rathaus

*ACHTUNG:*
Teilnahme nur mit:
1. einem Fahrrad möglich!!!
2. Maske
3. Abstand einhalten (2m)
4. keine Gruppenbildung
5. ggf. an eine Beleuchtung denken
6. schaut euch bitte die Corona Schutzverordnung der Stadt Bielefeld/NRW an, falls nicht bekannt


----------



## WiehenLula (4. Februar 2021)

Komme zwar nicht direkt aus Bielefeld, aber ich wünsche euch viel Glück und dass ihr am besten sogar gemeinsam mit den Behörden eine Lösung findet. Auch wenn die Parteien ziemlich hartnäckig erscheinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 519983 (5. Februar 2021)

PixelMeyer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1199794
> 
> 
> Wir möchten mit der Demo erneut den Bedarf für ein lokales und attraktives MTB Angebot aufzeigen.
> ...


zusatz :









						Protestaktion der Mountainbiker
					

Mit einer Demonstration vor dem Bielefelder Rathaus und einer anschließenden Korsofahrt wollen an diesem Freitag Mitglieder der Mountainbike-Initiative „MTB Bielefeld“ auf den Abriss zweier Mountainbike-Strecken im Teutoburger Wald protestieren.




					www.westfalen-blatt.de


----------



## Badewanne (6. Februar 2021)

Der Bericht im WB heute ?    Satire ?


----------



## kris. (17. November 2021)

Mööööööööööööööp! 🤪


----------



## criscross (17. November 2021)

kris. schrieb:


> Mööööööööööööööp! 🤪


Winterschlaf beendet 🤔😂


----------



## kris. (17. November 2021)

Jupp. 😎


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues übrigens!


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

Dito!


----------

